# Brock Lesnar Discussion



## Evolution

Here comes the PAIN!

Okay everyone, this is your Brock Lesnar central! The next big thing is back and do we have discussion for YOU! I will try and keep a brief summary of his activity in the OP, as well as a link to each weeks series of questions/polls. I'll post the results of each poll in before asking the next question for the week.

We're all excited about the fresh direction of the WWE so let's get excited for a fresh direction of posting and discussion here!

This is to try and cut down on the crazy amount of threads that get made for redundant, previously covered or easily discussed topics.


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Honestly, Brock needs to just fuck some people up right now.


----------



## Mr Eagles

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

HE'S BACK


----------



## Underscore

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

HOLY FREAKING CRAP


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Dammnnnn is all i have to say what a night, Daniel bryan too loll


----------



## randyorton8

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

cena speech went on way to long ruined it.never should of let the fans chant we want lesnar


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I haven't marked that hard in years


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Best crowd ever


----------



## Kobe Bryant

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT


----------



## RKO920

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

HERE COME DA PAIN..can't wait to go to raw in June!


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Spoiler:The bigger picture (teehee)


----------



## JerseyScottie

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

not and wasn't ever a big brock lesnar fan so this really doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Amazing moment, awesome show. Now Lesnar is going to be WWE champion by WM29 - Rock/Brock 2 for the strap.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Here comes the pain, bitches!


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Rock vs Brock BOOK IT VINCE!!


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I marked out.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I don't know if I want Brock Vs. Rock or Brock Vs. Taker more at next year's Mania.


----------



## Peapod

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Knew he was coming. Lesnar and Cena at Extreme Rules then?


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

WWE seems like it will be picking up in the next year. Wow.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

That seriously was the best RAW in years and would rival some Attitude Era episodes if you wanted to.

Brock coming back was icing on the cake.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I marked.


----------



## Flyman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

He's very out of shape. Glad to see him back and does anyone know who started those "Yes" chants?


----------



## NGPunk

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

HERE COMES THE PAIN


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I may be alone when I say I don't care...


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I cry'd like a girl


----------



## Brian Styles

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!1

First time I am genuinely excited for next weeks RAW since like 2005.


----------



## Lok

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Pure awesome! Had a smile ear to ear.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Made my day


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Is he back full time or part time? I heard he HATED the schedule. Would probably be even harder for him now he's older, married and has health problems.


----------



## Underscore

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Best episode of RAW I've ever seen in over three years (since I started watching), period, hands down, bar none. The entire show was incredible and the crowd was incredible.

Unbelievably mind blowingly awesome!!!


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

FUCK YES!!! I dvr'd RAW and I've been watching the return pop and f-5 over and over hahahaha


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

HOLY FUUUUUUUUUCK BROCK LESNAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bevers08

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

With one F5 Lesnar can bring down a ring and now can bring down the Raw Board.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Can't wait till all the boys in the back start crying about Lesnar like they did with Rock. :>

Here comes the pain!


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**


----------



## SmarkerMarker

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm so happy!! I'm gonna keep hitting f5 on my keyboard until i fall asleep!!111! Seriously, marked out 5 times.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

What a raw! The crowd and everyone involved tonight deserves an award. I can't wait til next week. Wonder if we're gonna see Brock vs Cena at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Striker

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Just F-5d my dog!!!!!


----------



## Leechmaster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Amazing moment, awesome show. Now Lesnar is going to be WWE champion by WM29 - Rock/Brock 2 for the strap.


Rock/Brock doesn't need the strap.

It's this line of thinking that has the WWE relying on stars from 8+ years ago. And I'm a Brock fan....just think it's getting ridiculous how WWE keeps relying on past names when they clearly have over young stars (*cough*DB*cough*), but they're going to get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock is just a fucking *MONSTER*, seriously. I can't wait to see where they going with this. I assume Lesnar is going to be a Heel from the way things looked.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I marked the fuck out! Holy shit! I knew something was up with Cena finishing the show! I marked the fuck out and I'm still watching Lesnar F-5 Cena and kick his hat out of the ring! Awesome Raw, awesome return! Holy shit, here comes the pain!


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I marked very fucking hard when his music hit, and even harder when he f5'd that loser Cena.


He's back, FUCK YES!


----------



## DaftFox

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I marked like a bitch. Didn't think he would return when Cena acknowledged the chants. Just wow.

What an awesome RAW. Amazing crowd, good matches and great promo's.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I literally screamed like a little boy when he first saw a pair a beautiful breasts. So pumped he is back !!!


----------



## dreammaster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

fuck yeah that was awesome Brock Lesnar is back


----------



## Rated Y2J

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Fucking marked out! Brock is a fucking beast.


----------



## nikola123

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Personally i dislike brock alot,his match against goldberg was god awfull,he proved he didnt give a fuck about the bussines and he looks like he chuged steroids like popcorn

And no i am not a cena fanboy... i dont hate him nor do i love him but you can bet that ina a lesnar vs cena i want cena to win...

Bad english so sorry bout that...


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**









MARKINGTHEFUCKOUT


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm still shaking like a leaf.

Mark out moment of the century.


----------



## Underscore

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Flyman said:


> He's very out of shape. Glad to see him back and does anyone know who started those "Yes" chants?


Daniel Bryan. ;-)

The "yes" chants started last night at WM. At least that's the first time I ever heard them.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

welcome back, lesnar.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Oh.My.God. I had a feeling he would show up but fucking eh I went bat shit crazy when that music hit. Gonna be interesting.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

A little trip down memory line: 2003

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k779CBQA-uc


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar murdered the forums. Kept saying the FOrums will be back in a min. i was expecting an under construction thing next. Damn what a Raw. DANIEL BRYAN chants rule. shows me and tons of ppl saw what happened as a disgusting thing, Punk and Henry was a great match and made both look strong, Jericho showed why he is an evil heel, Rock Promo to open the show was fantastic. Open the crowd to make them hot which should have happened last night with DB and SHeamus, and to top it off Lesnar is back. 

Had my fucking cousin text me a simple F5. and i sent back Here Comes the Pain. he lives in Jersey and now im making it my mission to go to Wresltemania next year.


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Wow Rock/Cena all about the talking crap, Lesnar comes down and lays him the f*ck out aha

Love it baby, love it.


----------



## Stances

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

HERE COMES THE PAIN!!!!! F mutha f*kin 5!!


----------



## distany

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

YES!!!!!!
The true animal has return


----------



## GoDJ757

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

First The Rock, now Brock Lesnar. I feel like a kid all over again.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

The Rock and Brock connection are killing Cena :lmao, shut your mouth next time jabroni.


----------



## faceface

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



SmarkerMarker said:


> I'm so happy!! I'm gonna keep hitting f5 on my keyboard until i fall asleep!!111! Seriously, marked out 5 times.


Oh, so that's what happened to the server.


----------



## ohhudidntkno

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Flyman said:


> He's very out of shape. Glad to see him back and does anyone know who started those "Yes" chants?


lol what?? cuz hes not ripped?.. yea hes not on roids anymore as far as conditioning id guarantee hes in much better shape than at any point in his first run


----------



## Kr0wbar

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I marked so bad when I heard that music. Probably more so than I did for Jericho even.


----------



## rizzotherat

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Dirtsheets wrong again obviously durrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Dark_Link

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena to win over brock at ER


----------



## Stances

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm about to go play HERE COMES THE PAIN on my PS2 and go F5 some bitches.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee?

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Dark_Link said:


> Cena to win over brock at ER


How the FUCK would that even be credible after his lost to the Rock?


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

he can whip back into shape anytime he wants im pretty sure of it


----------



## Kingstund101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

What does "Mark" mean?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I popped for this twice as much more than when Rock returned last year. So did the crowd apparently.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I loved the ending. No talking, just took him out.

Awesome.

Awesome RAW all round.


AMAZING


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Scary thing is...

Brock already has clean wins over Rock, Undertaker x2 and Cena x2


----------



## Shock

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Not for the first time WWE has a lot of momentum behind them. Hopefully they don't waste it. Hopefully Lesnar's return brings more eye-balls.


----------



## D-Tre

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

lol crowd really ruined that surprise for me


----------



## Macharius

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

What a way to end of the best Raws in ages. Marked like a bitch!


----------



## kimino

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Best raw ever, this would have been the best raw i've watched (didnt watch attitue era) even if hornswoggle won the united states championship


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

and to all you its an April Fools joke ppl out there FUCK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU lmao


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Smoogle said:


> Dammnnnn is all i have to say what a night, Daniel bryan too loll


Yes! lol amazing crowd/episode tonight IMO.


----------



## Timber Timbre

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Lighting only strikes in a bottle on rare occation in the WWE... tonight was one of those nights.


----------



## lunchbox001

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Wow I can't think of a bigger surprise/return than this. I missed out on Lesnar's first run in the WWE so had to watch him through Youtube videos but this was HUGE.


----------



## Fatmanp

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

One things for sure, Cena is no longer the strongest guy in the WWE.

(I dont count Henry hes in a class of his own)


----------



## Bubz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

That was fucking awesome as tits. Brock is a BEAST! If he's back full time, there is no way he isn't going to be the face of the company, surely.

So, Lesnar beats Punk for the title later this year, then it's Rock/Lesnar II for the belt next Mania? Possible.


----------



## Mikecala98

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

he's in shape people. it is just that you all don't know what "in shape" means.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

If this is just another tactic to get Cena over and make him look good....


----------



## sickofcena

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

So if brock drew for ufc you would think Raw ratings would be higher then ever?


----------



## kamzzz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I wasn't too excited as I thought I'd be to be honest. Maybe it was too predictable, I only really mark out when I don't see it coming.

Why did he act so weird when he came into the ring? Looked a little uncomfortable there when he did that strange thing with his arms.

Great crowd though. I love to hear a crowd where you know it's real wrestling fans.

Next up: Batista


----------



## Brian Styles

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Best raw of all time. Never have I been this excited over wrestling since the Rock-Lesnar feud in 2002.


----------



## TigerFan46

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Flyman said:


> He's very out of shape. Glad to see him back and does anyone know who started those "Yes" chants?


Somebody get that boy his roids back!


----------



## Cheap Shot

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**










Boom.


----------



## Striker

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Kingstund101 said:


> What does "Mark" mean?


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glossary_of_professional_wrestling_terms


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I marked the fuck out, I knew it was coming because Cena gave it away but it didnt make it any less awesome. I was screaming at the tv for Brock to start breaking people left right and centre, notice how Cena would no sell the rock bottoms but he was too scared to make Brock look weak, he was laying there like a bitch who'd been broke in half. Mad props to that crowd tonight, they made it the best Raw in recent memory by a long way.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I haven't marked this bad since I was a little kid.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

He's outta shape? Are you kidding?


----------



## Joseph29

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena goes from fighting Rock to fighting Brock. hehehehehe


----------



## LINK

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Not to be a total dick but in like 3 months, all the above are going to be like omg go away Lesnar like back in 2004.

I'm interested in this now though. Rock wants the title and Lesnar is back are good things. I really didn't Lesnar being back would be significant but it was so I was wrong. I do think people will get over him quick though. I hope if Undertaker/Lesnar happens it is with some class and for 21-0.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Oh GOD....Please PLEASE PLEASE Don't make Lesnar job to Cena

But really I doubt Lesnar came back to job to Cena, I think he's going to ruin his shit


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

this Raw tried to escape the PG Era !!!
YEAH !!!!!


----------



## Gr8nessGraves

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Mikecala98 said:


> he's in shape people. it is just that you all don't know what "in shape" means.


Exactly. Hes in shape to perform, not for looks.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

CENA: Lesnar left you guys high and dry for UFC and NFL. He doesn't care about the business. Im here every week!

Get ready folks! Another Cena feud/promos in this manner.


----------



## Swa9ga

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

"We want Lesnar" Marked out! #Herecomesthepain


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



sickofcena said:


> So if brock drew for ufc you would think Raw ratings would be higher then ever?


No because ufc ratings sucked


----------



## jayman21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

HOLYYYYYYYY FUCK I JUST RAN AROUND THE HOUSE F5'ING EVERY ANIMAL IN SITE. THE CAT, THE GREAT DANE, THE GERMAN SHEPHERD...F5'D TO HELL THEN I DID THE HHH POSE OVER THEIR BODIES AND SPIT WATER OUT IN THE AIR WITH LESNARS SONG PLAYING IN THE BACKGROUND ON MY PHONE

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Cheap Shot said:


> Boom.


lol the girl with the red hair looking the john cena fan right in the face when brock is going to fuck him up


----------



## zanman720

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Been waiting for this monster to get back in a WWE ring for some time now. Honestly just can't wait to watch him perform again. He was one of my favorites and no doubt will continue to be one now that he is back.

He had an angry look on his face though. Idk if he was just doing it for show, if he was angry at something, or if he was mad that the crowd basically knew that he was going to show up. lol. "WE WANT LESNAR!"


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar's return was bigger than Jericho and Rock's, IMO.

Funny how yesterday, people blew this off as an April Fools joke now everybody is marking out.

Maybe this leads to Brock/Cena at Summerslam with Brock/Rock at Wrestlemania, while Cena goes for the streak.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

And the greatest thing about this is that he's back full time. It's not a Rock where he's showing up here and there, has a match, and then bounces. He's here to stay and he's only 34. He'll be here every week ladies and gents. He'll crush Cena and proceed to run through the locker room. I mean when's the last time a guy of his caliber and star power returned full time after an elongated absence? Michaels was probably the last one. I love it. It adds much needed depth and star power that the E has been lacking.

I won't lie, I probably marked _too_ hard tonight.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Why the fuck does John Cena keep getting big opportunity after big opportunity.
Im standing to really really dislike Cena through no fault of his own.

1. He gets The Rocks return 

2. Kanes Masked return

3. Brock Lesnar return

How the fuck is WWE mean to make more stars if they just let Cena have every single fucking angle possible.
I hope to fuck this isn't going to be another year long drawn out feud SUMMERSLAM please.

CM Punk has to stick with Jericho for even longer.
Randy Orton is buried to irrelevance of Smackdown.
The Undertaker/HHH wont be involved for a long time.

Somebody new/young better get put over.


----------



## squared circle

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

That music... chills.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Amazing moment, awesome show. Now Lesnar is going to be WWE champion by WM29 - Rock/Brock 2 for the strap.


(Y)

This has to happen. Anything less will be disappointing.


----------



## Pinero21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

shocked the hell out of me. i really wasnt expecting brock to come back so soon. glad to see he's back and love the F5 he did on cena's mark ass. his speech really did piss me off. i thought we were gonna see an angry cena tonight. that would of been epic but he blows it once again with one of his sportsmenship speech about congradulating the rock about last night. so glad brock is back to deliver some F5's too many superstars and especially cena. i marked out when brocks theme song first came on. you guys should of seen me, as if i were a kid again when i first heard the glass break then stone cold comes out. lol total youtube moment.

cant wait for next week


----------



## Swa9ga

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



jayman21 said:


> HOLYYYYYYYY FUCK I JUST RAN AROUND THE HOUSE F5'ING EVERY ANIMAL IN SITE. THE CAT, THE GREAT DANE, THE GERMAN SHEPHERD...F5'D TO HELL THEN I DID THE HHH POSE OVER THEIR BODIES AND SPIT WATER OUT IN THE AIR WITH LESNARS SONG PLAYING IN THE BACKGROUND ON MY PHONE
> 
> FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


Hell yeah dude


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Lol at out of shape..

Hes better shape now than ever. His body is adjusted to MMA training, meaning he is built for speed, agility and endurance... Whereas his previous run he was just built for muscle.

Brock is less muscular but definitely not out of shape.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I MARKED OUT!

Brock was my favourite wrestler during his time there and I even followed him over to UFC. I was waiting for the day when he returned and it finally happened. I just hope he kicks Cena's ass and makes him his bitch just like Rocky did. Lesnar vs Cena, Lesnar vs Punk, Lesnar vs Orton, Lesnar vs Taker, Lesnar vs HHH, Lesnar vs Bryan, Lesnar vs Sheamus... man those are some dream matches.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



kokepepsi said:


> No because ufc ratings sucked


tv ratings or ppv buyrates?


----------



## Striker

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



jayman21 said:


> HOLYYYYYYYY FUCK I JUST RAN AROUND THE HOUSE F5'ING EVERY ANIMAL IN SITE. THE CAT, THE GREAT DANE, THE GERMAN SHEPHERD...F5'D TO HELL THEN I DID THE HHH POSE OVER THEIR BODIES AND SPIT WATER OUT IN THE AIR WITH LESNARS SONG PLAYING IN THE BACKGROUND ON MY PHONE
> 
> FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


OH MY GOD!

JDMan is back!!!


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

LESNAR OUT OF SHAPE !!!!????

Aganst Rock, the only thing Cena had over him was strength, Rock was faster, had more stamina, was more skilled

Against Brock. Cena is completely outclassed in everything, Brock is faster, stronger, better stamina and more skilled

If they make Brock put this asshole over then it would be a tragedy


----------



## jayman21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

HOLYYYYYYYY FUCK I JUST RAN AROUND THE HOUSE F5'ING EVERY ANIMAL IN SITE. THE CAT, THE GREAT DANE, THE GERMAN SHEPHERD...F5'D TO HELL THEN I DID THE HHH POSE OVER THEIR BODIES AND SPIT WATER OUT IN THE AIR WITH LESNARS SONG PLAYING IN THE BACKGROUND ON MY PHONE

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Eh. I know this is ridiculously huge, but I just don't care. I'm honestly just worn out on all these old stars coming back, we need new guys. I guess it's gonna be Brock/Cena or Brock/Rock at Mania.....yay? I just don't give a shit, I probably should, but I just don't. Maybe I'd feel differently if we didn't just go through a year long Cena/Rock build up, and now we're probably headed to another one. 

Not to mention, Cena's speech made me nearly throw up. I just can't take it anymore, his character is such a pussy.


----------



## morris3333

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock Lesnar will beat cena at WWE Extreme Rules.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**


----------



## Bolanboy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I punched the air when his music hit. Honestly haven't been this excited about wrestling since a decade ago.

Rock vs Lesnar
Lesnar vs Undertaker
Lesnar vs Cena
Rock vs Lesnar vs Cena

fucking EXCITED.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I predict Rock vs Brock at Wrestlemania 29 BUT

After Brock squases Cena

Brock needs to have feuds with CM Punk AND Triple H, Especially Triple H since we never got to see it in his last run. 

If Brock does both of these and ends it against the Rock at 29, his run would of been fantastic


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

The Rock and Brock connection:


















"At your core, you will always be a little boy, who will go down in history as The(B)Rock's bitch"

Rock/Brock 2 WM29, can't wait.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



doinktheclowns said:


> Why the fuck does John Cena keep getting big opportunity after big opportunity.
> Im standing to really really dislike Cena through no fault of his own.
> 
> 1. He gets The Rocks return
> 
> 2. Kanes Masked return
> 
> 3. Brock Lesnar return
> 
> How the fuck is WWE mean to make more stars if they just let Cena have every single fucking angle possible.
> I hope to fuck this isn't going to be another year long drawn out feud SUMMERSLAM please.
> 
> CM Punk has to stick with Jericho for even longer.
> Randy Orton is buried to irrelevance of Smackdown.
> The Undertaker/HHH wont be involved for a long time.
> 
> Somebody new/young better get put over.


Why? Because Cena's the only credible guy left currently.
Cena whether we like him or not has two fan bases, his haters who want Cena destroyed and his dedicated _CeNation_. He gets the bigger reaction therefore so will Brock.


----------



## jayman21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

JDMAN...HAS...RETURNED ON THIS GLORIOUS NIGHT.

BROCK >>>>>>>>>>>> ALL ..YES EVEN HHH. STILL RUNNING AROUND THE HOUSE MASTURBATING AND F5'ING EVERYTHING.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I guess Punk/Austin is out of the question.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I just got one thing to say:

WELL. HERE COMES THE FUCKING PAIN.

My boy's back bitches.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



TGO™ said:


> And the greatest thing about this is that he's back full time. It's not a Rock where he's showing up here and there, has a match, and then bounces. He's here to stay and he's only 34. He'll be here every week ladies and gents. He'll crush Cena and proceed to run through the locker room. I mean when's the last time a guy of his caliber and star power returned full time after an elongated absence? Michaels was probably the last one. I love it. It adds much needed depth and star power that the E has been lacking.
> 
> I won't lie, I probably marked _too_ hard tonight.


I heard it was a Taker like schedule. Guess time will tell. Rock is too caught up to have a full time run but still good that hes committed as much as he has over the past year.


----------



## RKOFan99

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



TGO™ said:


> And the greatest thing about this is that he's back full time. It's not a Rock where he's showing up here and there, has a match, and then bounces. He's here to stay and he's only 34. He'll be here every week ladies and gents. He'll crush Cena and proceed to run through the locker room. I mean when's the last time a guy of his caliber and star power returned full time after an elongated absence? Michaels was probably the last one. I love it. It adds much needed depth and star power that the E has been lacking.
> 
> I won't lie, I probably marked _too_ hard tonight.


From what I heard his contract is for 1 year with only 15 Apperances for 5 million dollars, I hope that's wrong but anyways BROCK IS BACK!!!


----------



## TerraRayzing

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

i fucked the out mark......screw this THAT FUCKING BEAST IS BACK AND HE F5ED CENA WHAT A FUCKING GIFT I HAVENT MARKED OUT LIKE THAT IN QUITE A LONG FUCKING TIME!!!!


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I guess Punk/Austin is out of the question.


don't count that out yet - but maybe wrestlemania 30 it's an interesting strategy by WWE.


----------



## cyrus_cesar

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm sorry, and I'm not ashamed to admit this, but I fucking lost my mind when his music started. I don't mind not having heel Cena anymore as long as he get his ass kicked by Brock. A great Raw no doubt (I missed the first 30 mins though, have to rewatch it later tonight)


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

LMAO Cena marks on his facebook are flipping out, they're saying Lesnar couldn't make in MMA so he came back even though he was champion

what a bunch of mooks


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar and Tensai coming back gets rid of some that bitterness of what happened to DB last night.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Sarcasm1 said:


> tv ratings or ppv buyrates?


Tv ratings


----------



## Fatmanp

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Mikecala98 said:


> he's in shape people. it is just that you all don't know what "in shape" means.


I think its just because he isnt spray tanned up anymore he looks like that. He is still muscly as shit.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Eh. I know this is ridiculously huge, but I just don't care. I'm honestly just worn out on all these old stars coming back, we need new guys. I guess it's gonna be Brock/Cena or Brock/Rock at Mania.....yay? I just don't give a shit, I probably should, but I just don't. Maybe I'd feel differently if we didn't just go through a year long Cena/Rock build up, and now we're probably headed to another one.
> 
> Not to mention, Cena's speech made me nearly throw up. I just can't take it anymore, his character is such a pussy.


You always have something negative  Lesnar can actually wrestle so I'm not surprised you don't care.

On the other hand, I agree with you completely about Cena. I love nothing more than seeing these old stars come back and kick his ass. He deserves nothing more. First Rocky, hopefully Lesnar will get some of him and then maybe Austin can come back and stunner him into the ground at WrestleMania 30. I love this.


----------



## Striker

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



jayman21 said:


> JDMAN...HAS...RETURNED ON THIS GLORIOUS NIGHT.
> 
> BROCK >>>>>>>>>>>> ALL ..YES EVEN HHH. STILL RUNNING AROUND THE HOUSE MASTURBATING AND F5'ING EVERYTHING.


You're back!!!!! I'm marking for this.


----------



## Secueritae

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Yes there is a point to the Obese Lesnar in WWE 12!!! 
OMFG I'm so happy he's back haven't had this much emotion from Marking out in so long, equally as when the Rock came back Last Year!!!


----------



## Jatt Kidd

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

End of an era last night, but tonight a new era has begun and damnit I haven't been this excited about wrestling in quite some time.


----------



## Booze

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Was it me or did they edit his music slightly? It never used to be that simple I swear. GREAT ending though.

So pumped. The crowd still remember him here, but I wonder how they'll react in some of the shitty places where it sounds like a funeral.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I was expecting it But once that theme hit I just got excited and insanely marked out,His old entrance part with him slamming his arms down was great and then of course the F5 was awesome,Oh and Brock angrily kicking away Cena's cap was cool&funny!!

I'm guessing Brock will also be part-time and so Brock vs Cena at Summerslam or WM29??,Going to play WWE'12 soon..As Brock!


----------



## mb1025

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Eh. I know this is ridiculously huge, but I just don't care. I'm honestly just worn out on all these old stars coming back, we need new guys. I guess it's gonna be Brock/Cena or Brock/Rock at Mania.....yay? I just don't give a shit, I probably should, but I just don't. Maybe I'd feel differently if we didn't just go through a year long Cena/Rock build up, and now we're probably headed to another one.
> 
> Not to mention, Cena's speech made me nearly throw up. I just can't take it anymore, his character is such a pussy.


Desperation.

Kane, Big Show, The Rock all won over younger stars at mania. Now Jericho signed an extension, The Rock is hinting at a title run, and Brock Lesner returned. They are turning back the clock to get the ratings back all while setting the company back even further. What they were trying to do over the past year is now for nothings.


----------



## The Pied Piper

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Oh, wow, Yep, it's been 8 long years since Lesnar spat on the face of the fans & WWE by turning his back from the company and the fans after being handed this world on a silver plate, that is.

IWC has been riding his cock for those 8 years and I guess it will peak now.


----------



## Mike`

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

HERE COMES THE PAIN.


----------



## ric6y

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Rock vs Brock BOOK IT VINCE!!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



kakashi101 said:


> I predict Rock vs Brock at Wrestlemania 29 BUT
> 
> After Brock squases Cena
> 
> Brock needs to have feuds with CM Punk AND Triple H, Especially Triple H since we never got to see it in his last run.
> 
> If Brock does both of these and ends it against the Rock at 29, his run would of been fantastic


It was reported on pwtorch that Brock signed a 1 year deal, that see's him appearing more than Undertaker but less than Goldberg.

Judging by that, I could see Brock competing at maybe 3 PPV's and maybe a RAW.

So likely opponents should be Cena, Rock or Undertaker.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

daniel bryan > brock lesnar


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Cheap Shot said:


> Boom.


:mark: :mark: :mark:



Chicago Warrior said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Fucking amazing. Brock/Rock at Mania or Brock/Taker


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

where are all the its an April Fool joke ppl now lmao. WOw what an amazing Raw and what an amazing return. Between all the Daniel Bryan chants during all those matches even Rocks promo and Lesnar returning wow.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock - "Cena I came to get my spot back"

Cena - "Erm... but Vince gave it to me after you left"

Brock - "Shut your mouth bitch and taste a real finisher"


----------



## jayman21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I JUST F5'D MY CAT OFF THE ROOF.......HOLYYYYYYYY SHIT DICK GOT HARD WHEN THAT MUSIC HIT...AND QUICK. 

HHH WHO? ITS ALL ABOUT THE PAIN


----------



## Supreme Clientele

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Sarcasm1 said:


> tv ratings or ppv buyrates?


Their main weekly show "Ultimate Fighter" does TNA numbers on good days. 

Where they differ is at buy rates. Lesnar's fights pulled in 800,000 to 1 mil .


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

man Lesnar really killed the forum lol. EVerything is so fucked up. Raw only has 3 threads.


----------



## Arthurgos

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



mb1025 said:


> Desperation.
> 
> Kane, Big Show, The Rock all won over younger stars at mania. Now Jericho signed an extension, The Rock is hinting at a title run, and Brock Lesner returned. They are turning back the clock to get the ratings back all while setting the company back even further. What they were trying to do over the past year is now for nothings.


Shut up you idiot this could be the greatest thing for the WWE since like what forever ?

If we see Austin, Rock, Lesnar begin to put over stars like Punk and Bryan it could easily be the needed push to throw them as far as Cena... Cena is only a huge star because of his constant winning over everyone and we all know not every Wrestler will ever get the treatment unless they are a Monster/Superman.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee?

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



mb1025 said:


> Desperation.
> 
> Kane, Big Show, The Rock all won over younger stars at mania. Now Jericho signed an extension, The Rock is hinting at a title run, and Brock Lesner returned. They are turning back the clock to get the ratings back all while setting the company back even further. What they were trying to do over the past year is now for nothings.


An EAGLE is amongst you!!


----------



## Leechmaster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



mb1025 said:


> Desperation.
> 
> Kane, Big Show, The Rock all won over younger stars at mania. Now Jericho signed an extension, The Rock is hinting at a title run, and Brock Lesner returned. They are turning back the clock to get the ratings back all while setting the company back even further. What they were trying to do over the past year is now for nothings.


It's no use. The dense morons on this forum cry about young stars not getting pushed, but then they cry for old timers to get the strap. Can't have it both ways.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



SoupMan Prime said:


> man Lesnar really killed the forum lol. EVerything is so fucked up. Raw only has 3 threads.


Because we all couldn't see that.


----------



## Rust in Peace

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Eh. I know this is ridiculously huge, but I just don't care. I'm honestly just worn out on all these old stars coming back, we need new guys. I guess it's gonna be Brock/Cena or Brock/Rock at Mania.....yay? I just don't give a shit, I probably should, but I just don't. Maybe I'd feel differently if we didn't just go through a year long Cena/Rock build up, and now we're probably headed to another one.
> 
> Not to mention, Cena's speech made me nearly throw up. I just can't take it anymore, his character is such a pussy.


The only new guy that people care about is Daniel Bryan. All the rest are just boring and evoke no emotion from the crowds


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



SoupMan Prime said:


> where are all the its an April Fool joke ppl now lmao. WOw what an amazing Raw and what an amazing return. Between all the Daniel Bryan chants during all those matches even Rocks promo and Lesnar returning wow.


I'm loling @ kids saying it was an april fool's joke when it's april 2nd


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**










Epic. lol @ when he kicks Cena's hat out of the ring.


----------



## mb1025

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Arthurgos said:


> Shut up you idiot this could be the greatest thing for the WWE since like what forever ?
> 
> If we see Austin, Rock, Lesnar begin to put over stars like Punk and Bryan it could easily be the needed push to throw them as far as Cena... Cena is only a huge star because of his constant winning over everyone and we all know not every Wrestler will ever get the treatment unless they are a Monster/Superman.


All I have to say is you will see. Does Brock come off as the guy who will come in and put someone over?


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee?

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Arthurgos said:


> Shut up you idiot this could be the greatest thing for the WWE since like what forever ?
> 
> If we see Austin, Rock, Lesnar begin to put over stars like Punk and Bryan it could easily be the needed push to throw them as far as Cena... Cena is only a huge star because of his constant winning over everyone and we all know not every Wrestler will ever get the treatment unless they are a Monster/Superman.


Are you retarded? When will yall learn its NOT the push that elevates a star OVER with the crowd. Its their individual CHARISMA and CHARM.

The push is what its called, a PUSH.

Austin and Rock and Lesnar can push the Miz over the MOON and he still wont be SHIT.

Someone drag this bum back to the trash! Geez louise.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rust in Peace said:


> The only new guy that people care about is Daniel Bryan. All the rest are just boring and evoke no emotion from the crowds


and Zack Ryder as much as it pains me to say it. Bryan is red-hot right now and I love it. That Wrestlemania loss could be the best thing to happen to him, only time will tell.


----------



## Scrotey Loads

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT!


----------



## lisa12000

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Ok so im going to be the miserable sod who says are any of the people in this thread the ones who have moaned that WWE need to push new stars? that the time is now? because by the look of it we have Rock/Lesnar/Taker (yes he will be bk) and Cena in any combo for WM29 therefore thats probably the top 2 matches on the card straight away; Does this mean Punk wont even get a chance to main event mania again? what about the young guys like Ziggler, Barrett, Rhodes,Bryan etc etc what does it mean for them? I just have the horrible feeling that we will have a huge feeling of deja vue come this time next year when WWE has relied to much on returning stars

Ok, so now my worries have been said, it is good to see him bk i have my concerns


----------



## FearIs4UP

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Raw was incredible tonight.


----------



## whetherby

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Triple threat Rock vs Brock vs Cena

or maybe fatal 4 way with ....?


----------



## Bolanboy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Leechmaster said:


> It's no use. The dense morons on this forum cry about young stars not getting pushed, but then they cry for old timers to get the strap. Can't have it both ways.


34 and 39 are old timers? Even Cena, Punk, Bryan and Ziggler are early to late thirties, what planet do you live on with a fucked up aging process?


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

That was amazing. Finally wrestling is watchable again.

Those of you who enjoy watching two boring wrestlers nobody cares about, especially the dead half filled crowds, can just deal with these REAL STARS being back and entertaining those who demand more than mediocrity. 

Now get rid of that joke of a WHC and let the big stars compete for CM Punk's REAL and only world championship.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee?

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Kentonbomb said:


> and Zack Ryder as much as it pains me to say it. Bryan is red-hot right now and I love it. That Wrestlemania loss could be the best thing to happen to him, only time will tell.


Now if he only wrestled a CLEAN match against a credible wrestler, maybe he can showcase some wrestling cases I can actually get behind. Until then Daniel Bryan will a JOKE.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



lisa12000 said:


> Ok so im going to be the miserable sod who says are any of the people in this thread the ones who have moaned that WWE need to push new stars? that the time is now? because by the look of it we have Rock/Lesnar/Taker (yes he will be bk) and Cena in any combo for WM29 therefore thats probably the top 2 matches on the card straight away; Does this mean Punk wont even get a chance to main event mania again? what about the young guys like Ziggler, Barrett, Rhodes,Bryan etc etc what does it mean for them? I just have the horrible feeling that we will have a huge feeling of deja vue come this time next year when WWE has relied to much on returning stars
> 
> Ok, so now my worries have been said, it is good to see him bk i have my concerns


Brock was only in WWE for two years! He needs his chance to further his legacy to the level of the other guys you mentioned.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Only Brock Lesnar could erase all the other threads. Best return in the last decade hands down!


----------



## Rust in Peace

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Kentonbomb said:


> and Zack Ryder as much as it pains me to say it. Bryan is red-hot right now and I love it. That Wrestlemania loss could be the best thing to happen to him, only time will tell.


Yeah, it's as if they wanted Bryan to get super over so they made him lose in 2 seconds.


----------



## Arthurgos

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> Are you retarded? When will yall learn its NOT the push that elevates a star OVER with the crowd. Its their individual CHARISMA and CHARM.
> 
> The push is what its called, a PUSH.
> 
> Austin and Rock and Lesnar can push the Miz over the MOON and he still wont be SHIT.
> 
> Someone drag this bum back to the trash! Geez louise.


Punk and Bryan have the Charisma and Charm already... Bryan just needs a decent push which it looked like he had till last night which is why the Crowd had just a reaction.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv4QZbVBbcw


----------



## Booze

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

God the F-5 is such a sick finisher.


----------



## Equilibrium

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Listen to that POP






UNREAL.


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

the only thing missing tonite was JR !!!


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

What a night, what a crowd, what a return.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

So what makes people think WWE was going to create new stars _this_ year? Because they've been needing to do it for over half a decade and have failed to do so. Not only does Brock add excitement, depth, and star power, but he has the ability to do what some of you are crying for; putting people over. You need an over face to put over a rising heel and vice versa. WWE has less than a handful of guys who could successfully do that and none can do it like Lesnar. We'll see how things pan out.


----------



## dlb223

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Dream matches now that Brock is back:
Brock vs. Cena of course
Brock vs. CM Punk
Brock vs. Jericho
Brock vs. Triple H
Brock vs. Sheamus
Brock vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I don't think a lot of you really know how massive this is for the WWE. Brock Lesnar is a MASSIVE draw. You look up the biggest buyrates in UFC history and Brock Lesnar is in the main event of most of them.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I am marking out bitches.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee?

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Arthurgos said:


> Punk and Bryan have the Charisma and Charm already... Bryan just needs a decent push which it looked like he had till last night which is why the Crowd had just a reaction.


Daniel Bryan right? Really? Am I the ONLY one who noticed the sea of smarks during that show? I can't even enjoy Brock returning cuz their fucking spoiling this shit.

Daniel Bryan is going to slip into midcard after his feud with Sheamus ends.


----------



## black_napalm

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



TGO™;11245441 said:


> So what makes people think WWE was going to create new stars _this_ year? Because they;ve been needing to do it for over half a decade and have failed to do so. Not only does Brock add excitement, depth, and star power, but he has the ability to do what some of you are crying for; putting people over. You need an over face to put over a rising heel and vice versa. WWE has less than a handful of guys who could seuccessfully do that and none can do it like Lesnar. We'll see how things pan out.


right. no one disagrees with that but if he feuds with established guys on their way out only like taker, hhh and rock...how does that help any? i hope they have better plans than just that. he's rumored to work a light-medium schedule. not like taker, but less than goldberg when he returned...

as far as the whole 'out of shape' thing...he's lighter and doesn't have as much muscle mass. you guys gotta remember he's only a little over a year removed from major surgery. the dude had a foot of his colon removed due to his diverticulitis condition. that's a major illness and i wouldn't be surprised if it took a bit out of him psychologically and physically


----------



## whetherby

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



dlb223 said:


> Dream matches now that Brock is back:
> Brock vs. Cena of course
> Brock vs. CM Punk
> Brock vs. Jericho
> Brock vs. Triple H
> Brock vs. Sheamus
> Brock vs. Daniel Bryan


How about Brock vs Rock vs Cena


----------



## Lok

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I keep watching the last segment over and over.


----------



## Deebow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I think I'm going to have to get this smile surgically removed from my face or I can watch the Daniel Bryan/Sheamus match again. 

That was freaking awesome. When I mark I don't really show it on the outside, but on this inside the kid in me jumping up and down like crazy.


----------



## kimino

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Alberto Del Rio vs Brock Lesnar, MMA fight!! It will be a squash but a credible and real one!


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



lisa12000 said:


> Ok so im going to be the miserable sod who says are any of the people in this thread the ones who have moaned that WWE need to push new stars? that the time is now? because by the look of it we have Rock/Lesnar/Taker (yes he will be bk) and Cena in any combo for WM29 therefore thats probably the top 2 matches on the card straight away; Does this mean Punk wont even get a chance to main event mania again? what about the young guys like Ziggler, Barrett, Rhodes,Bryan etc etc what does it mean for them? I just have the horrible feeling that we will have a huge feeling of deja vue come this time next year when WWE has relied to much on returning stars
> 
> Ok, so now my worries have been said, it is good to see him bk i have my concerns


Honestly, who cares about those guys. Who cares about Wade Barrett. Thank god we don't have to sit through one of his boring cookie cutter matches with a dead crowd in a main event at Wrestlemania. The guy couldn't fill up a community center.

WWE is going all out for New York, they are going to make this event massive. And rightfully so. The crap or I'm sorry ''young stars'' you speak about can wait and possibly flourish in the mid card, which is where those guys belong anyways.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I thought it was a good return. We even saw some of the old Michael Cole (the one who actually got excited when the crowd erupted) when Lesnar hit the ring.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

bryan vs lesnar could top angle vs lesnar


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**






One word: EPIC.


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

LOL tweet by Seth Rollins

Happy to see @dcbrocklesnar back in @wwe. One more dude who's face I can stomp into the ground. #jointhelist

https://twitter.com/#!/WWERollins


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



rbhayek said:


> I thought it was a good return. We even saw some of the old Michael Cole (the one who actually got excited when the crowd erupted) when Lesnar hit the ring.


That's because there was genuine emotion for once. It's hard for the announcers to act pumped up when the crowd is half filled and sitting on their hands. Announcers feed off crowds and crowds feed off star power.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee?

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock Lesnar should NOT be feuding with Cena. He NEEDS to fucking grab the WWE title from Sheamus and create a CREDIBLE champion for the fucking thing, that way theres something the new talent can work off of.

Instead we have Del Rio vs Sheamus? REALLY? Whos going to be interested in THAT?

Cena's angle should have been I'm RETIRING from the lose to the Rock. Get his ass making a fucking movie again going straight to DVD. 

Instead WE GET A FUCKING CENA VS BROCK feud. A feud in which Cena CAN'T WIN, solely because he LOST to the Rock. How believable is it going to be if his ass goes over Lesnar?


----------



## kimino

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

And LOL people who want Vanilla Midget Punk vs Brock Lesnar, it will need to be a squash or Brock will have no credibility

Brock vs ADR (mirko crocop squash but 10x faster!!!! and i am the biggest ADR fan) please!!!!!1


----------



## muttgeiger

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



WrestlingforEverII said:


> CENA: Lesnar left you guys high and dry for UFC and NFL. He doesn't care about the business. Im here every week!
> 
> Get ready folks! Another Cena feud/promos in this manner.



I can see this happening at first. I can also see Lesnar looking him in the eye and just going 'I don't care.' and proceeding to kick his ass, thereby putting a fitting end to the whole lame 'I'm here every week' gimmick. 


Either way lesnar is one scary looking motherfucker


----------



## lisa12000

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Schrute_Farms said:


> Honestly, who cares about those guys. Who cares about Wade Barrett. Thank god we don't have to sit through one of his boring cookie cutter matches with a dead crowd in a main event at Wrestlemania. The guy couldn't fill up a community center.
> 
> WWE is going all out for New York, they are going to make this event massive. And rightfully so. The crap or I'm sorry ''young stars'' you speak about can wait and possibly flourish in the mid card, which is where those guys belong anyways.


i and many others fucking care!! what happens when WWE runs out of people to ask back? and they havent paid any attention to people further down the card? You guys want Cena run out the business, who else have you got? Orton? Sheamus? the only other person built up right now is Punk!! Rock/Lesnar etc are short term band aids over gaping wounds!! They NEED to build up their future stars NOW and they arent going to do that by having a returning guy worknig with an already established star which is whats happening!! and if you dont think they need to build up stars then you are very stupid indeed!!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

It's not about who is in the main event of WM. Guys have stole the show plenty of times in opening or midcard matches. Remember MITB, the Hardy/E&C/Dudley TLC match?

But at the same time, so many people complain about the midcard not getting a main event push, yet mark out everytime a big name from the past returns. You guys completely contradict your previous views on the midcard but bitch about WWE not creating top stars. If WWE brings in top names from the past to feud with top names from today, how is that creating new stars?


----------



## Olympus

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



black_napalm said:


> right. no one disagrees with that but if he feuds with established guys on their way out only like taker, hhh and rock...how does that help any? i hope they have better plans than just that. he's rumored to work a light-medium schedule. not like taker, but less than goldberg when he returned...


Feuding with Cena was a must any way you look at it. There's too much money there not to do it and no matter how badly you want new stars, you want this more. Lesnar/Cena is something I'm sure most of us would kill to see. Cena's been pissing everyone off for years now and tonight it reached a breaking point. If Lesnar didn't return to bring us hope I would've shot myself from all of Cena's "better man won, good job Dwayne, LOVE YOU!" bravado.

This program with Cena may take us to SummerSlam and after that Punk may be in his sights, but we'll see. WWE needs to start putting guys in Brock's ballpark before he puts them over. Randomly putting over Ziggler or Barrett at this very moment would be extremely underwhelming.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Anyone notice the shirt he was wearing? I think it had mma sponsors on the back.


----------



## whetherby

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

What were some of the good chants from the crowd tonight? I couldn't understand some of them.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rust in Peace said:


> Yeah, it's as if they wanted Bryan to get super over so they made him lose in 2 seconds.


I wouldn't say that but I think this 18 second loss could backfire on them majorly. For all the right reasons of course. WWE always talk about how they're a business and their aim is to make money. So why not give the people what they want? Bryan is a legit badass and could be a mega star for them.

Anyway, this is slightly off topic since this thread is about Brock. But with Brock back, we might have the best roster in years now.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Schrute_Farms said:


> That's because there was genuine emotion for once. It's hard for the announcers to act pumped up when the crowd is half filled and sitting on their hands. Announcers feed off crowds and crowds feed off star power.


Exactly what I was telling my sister who was complaining about people standing in front of her at a recent wrestling show. I'm like it's wrestling, you're supposed to be standing and you're supposed to be loud.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> Brock Lesnar should NOT be feuding with Cena. He NEEDS to fucking grab the WWE title from Sheamus and create a CREDIBLE champion for the fucking thing, that way theres something the new talent can work off of.
> 
> Instead we have Del Rio vs Sheamus? REALLY?
> 
> Cena's angle should have been I'm RETIRING from the lose to the Rock. Get his ass making a fucking movie again.
> 
> Instead WE GET A FUCKING CENA VS BROCK feud.


Really, you're complaining about this awesome Raw?


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I get to see Cena get his ass kicked by The Rock and now Lesnar? My dream has come true.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

First off, AWESOME!

Second, he has toned down a bit. Good for him. Hopefully he is atleast motivated and doesnt embarass himself.

Third, the ratings will not jump straight up because of Lesnar. Maybe next week but after that it will have the same effect as The Rock had. Its all about booking and how well the storylines are for the rest of the show. One segment is not gonna save a whole show.

Hope for some really good stuff. Doubt they will do Brock/Cena already, but I think Brock will hang around more then The Rock did when he came back. 
We have no idea what they are planning but going by Cena´s reaction he was expecting Lesnar to come out. Or else he would have had that shock of disbelief face.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Just a reminder for everyone to leave the insults and flaming out of the thread. Warnings are being given out.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Another good thing is, he's only 35 same age as Cena.

He can have a huge future in the WWE if he returns full time.


----------



## kimino

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> Brock Lesnar should NOT be feuding with Cena. He NEEDS to fucking grab the WWE title from Sheamus and create a CREDIBLE champion for the fucking thing, that way theres something the new talent can work off of.
> 
> Instead we have Del Rio vs Sheamus? REALLY?
> 
> Cena's angle should have been I'm RETIRING from the lose to the Rock. Get his ass making a fucking movie again.
> 
> Instead WE GET A FUCKING CENA VS BROCK feud.


Sheamus!? no fucking way give a good real brawl or a MMA fight between Del Rio and Lesnar and just with that you wont need to push so hard ADR, and there you have your credible champion


----------



## Booze

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Bring back Paul Heyman!


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Even though I heard the rumors and apparently so did that Miami crowd, I marked like a little bitch when his music hit. I love how he came out, stared Cena down from the top of the ramp, circled the ring, came in and delivered the F-5 heard around the world.

Cena vs Brock WM29


----------



## nihil

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Had to post this video:


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Theproof said:


> I get to see Cena get his ass kicked by The Rock and now Lesnar? My dream has come true.


Haha that green shirt for cena isn't working out. First rock and now Brock whoopin his ass. Loving April 2012 !!


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee?

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



RyanPelley said:


> Really, you're complaining about this awesome Raw?


An awesome Raw SPOILED by the CROWD once again.

And where was I complaining about this episode of Raw?!


----------



## JoMoxRKO

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

The best part of the whole thing was when he kicked that ridiculous green cap! after he F5d CENAR TO HELL!!!!!!!!


----------



## whetherby

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I think now is a time to bring up a new guy to piss the hell out of Brock..and get a good feud going to promote the new guy.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

:lmao :lmao anyone seen the cena fan in the front row? He looked mortify when Lesnar pick Cena up.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



CaptainCharisma2 said:


> Haha that green shirt for cena isn't working out. First rock and now Brock whoopin his ass. Loving April 2012 !!


Well obviously, green is only good when worn on St Patty's Day.


----------



## Raizel

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock looks totally different now - physique wise. before he was 295 pounds now he's only 266. hope he gets some of that back for WM 29, he needs to look the part as well as act like a monster.


----------



## Kingstund101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Nuglet McJunior said:


> Brock was only in WWE for two years! He needs his chance to further his legacy to the level of the other guys you mentioned.


I agree, He can defeat those said guys or defiantly can go head to head. He just needs to put in time and Brook will be a legend. He's already a legend for making me able to MARK out lol.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee?

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



kimino said:


> Sheamus!? no fucking way give a good real brawl or a MMA fight between Del Rio and Lesnar and just with that you wont need to push so hard ADR, and there you have your credible champion


Did your mother intended you to be a joke at birth? Or was it a defect or something?


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



whetherby said:


> What were some of the good chants from the crowd tonight? I couldn't understand some of them.


"DANIEL BRYAN! *clap x5* DANIEL BRYAN!" - throughout the show during random matches and promos
"YES YES YES YES YES" - in response to pretty much everything positive.
"NO NO NO NO NO NO" - in response to pretty much everything negative.
"SI SI SI SI!" - in response to Alberto Del Rio :lmao
"YOU'RE A LOSER! *clap x5* YOU'RE A LOSER!" - in response to John Cena.
"WE WANT LESNAR! WE WANT LESNAR!"
Booing Sheamus.

Some of the best ones.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Seriously they had better not make Brock put Cena over

There is no way Brock would of signed and agreed to put Cena over.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> An awesome Raw SPOILED by the CROWD once again.
> 
> And where was I complaining about this episode of Raw?!


It looked like obvious complaining about how Lesnar is going to be feuding with Cena.


----------



## Warren Zevon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I was expecting it based on the speculation and especially the tone of Cena's promo, but I'm happy to see him back. I was never a huge fan, but his matches were always great. I'm ready to see some of the big guys get destroyed: You can bet they'll let him take out guys like Mark Henry and Big Show instead of the jobbers like other monster characters of late. This, assuming that reports about his signing are correct, and he has been signed for a year with a set amount of dates and won't just be a 1-time affair at PPV of your choice.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena: Shake my hand Brock I respect you
Brock: Fuck you i'm gonna F5 your ass!! :lmao


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm literally burning up after all that. I feel like I have a fever. This is fucking incredible! Oh, the possibilities...


----------



## killacamt

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I just wonder what Dana White makes of Brock back in a WWE ring...


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

If you can't make an established star, wait for an established guy to retire from whatever else he's doing and throw wheel barrows full of money at him until he agrees... But seriously lesner looked as beastly as ever and man was that pop substantial... Shit just got real...Brock fuckin lesner is back Bitches...


----------



## El Barto

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



> PWInsider reports that Brock Lesnar showed up to RAW literally 30 seconds before he appeared on TV.
> 
> This probably explains why it seemed like John Cena was stalling during his promo.


/


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Yeah, I'm so going to play Smackdown here comes the pain.


----------



## CMPunkRKOLegend

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

The only thing I didn't like was that the entire crowd knew about it already. That's my biggest problem with wrestling nowadays, everyone has to know everything that's going to happen asap. I wish they would have kept this under wraps a lot more.

I mean honestly, how much better would have this been if no one knew about it. The pop would have been way louder. I'm excited to see where this goes but I didn't mark out because it was spoiled already.


----------



## kimino

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> Did your mother intended you to be a joke at birth? Or was it a defect or something?


(Y) Cool argument bro, such a shame that you want brock vs sheamus which make all the points you want to make irrelevant


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



dlb223 said:


> Dream matches now that Brock is back:
> Brock vs. Cena of course
> Brock vs. CM Punk
> Brock vs. Jericho
> Brock vs. Triple H
> Brock vs. Sheamus
> Brock vs. Daniel Bryan


You left out the most important dream match of all

Undertaker vs. Brock at Wrestlemania 29.


----------



## lesje

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

First Rock beats Cena and now my main man Brock F5's his ass...Best 24 hours in wrestling in years!!


----------



## killacamt

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Someone should find out what kind of deal Brock got???


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I want to say that as a human being, I think Brock Lesnar is a jerk considering all of the comments he's made about politics and how he was ashamed of being in the WWE before. That being said, I've always thought he was a great in ring performer and also a great heel. Despite not liking Brock as a person, I legitimately marked out when his music hit. I have a liking of Lesnar the same way I do of Hulk Hogan-I respect what abilities they have and their contributions to the industry, and in story in the ring, I'm cool with them, its just that outside of the ring I dislike who they really are-the performer, not the character.

An excellent show, not just for the ending, but the Rock had a pretty solid promo, I liked Punk/Henry, I marked out when Lord Tensai debuted (great to see Albert back, I like the look and character) and I finally like the Jericho/Punk feud. Had they introduced the family thing now I'd have been stoked about it-its after Mania, it makes sense to move on to another phase of the story, which is Jericho turning up the psychology by attacking Punk mentally. Before it seemed like it completely overshadowed BITW vs BITW, but now, its time to step it up a notch. Dumping whiskey on Punk and smashing a bottle over his head was excellent.

The crowd was awesome all night, loved the chants for Bryan, and Lesnar too. I knew Lesnar was legit backstage last night but I honestly didn't think he'd debut until later in the year, much less tonight. I'd only heard he was interested in a match with Undertaker or something at Mania 29.

Really, if this show didn't draw at LEAST a 4.0, I don't know what will in this day and age. The best Raw I've seen in years. The conclusion was the loudest pop I've heard in ages that was for someone not named Rock or Punk. Its moments like that that make you proud to be a wrestling fan, because regardless of how much you know about stuff backstage, that crowd reaction when someone's music hits always gets you.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I saw that about Brock arriving literally at the last second, WTF? :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

and you had some ppl saying would the "kid" recognize him lol. Best Raw of the year and best Raw maybe in the past decade?


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



killacamt said:


> Someone should find out what kind of deal Brock got???


i think it's just televised RAWs and PPVs , no house shows or international tours .. that's my guess


----------



## TheLambOfDeth

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I marked out like a ten year old. I haven't been the optimistic in years. I just want to see him legit murder someone.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Guys Brock is not going to be there every week.

He'll do some RAWs here and there, but I don't think we will see him again to around SummerSlam.


----------



## phz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



killacamt said:


> Someone should find out what kind of deal Brock got???


Unfortunately a one year contract.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

So excited about this. This is so fucking unreal I feel like I'm in a dream or something. Brock must wrestle Punk and Bryan.


----------



## JoeG_18

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Just joined the forums today! Picked a pretty good day to do it huh?

Welcome back, Brock! Even though a bit of the surprise factor wasn't there, the pop was out of this world! 

Brock's return pop > Punk's at Money in the Bank, and that's saying something!


----------



## RKO85

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



KrazyGreen said:


> You left out the most important dream match of all
> 
> Undertaker vs. Brock at Wrestlemania 29.


I want to see Randy Orton Vs Brock Lesnar: Battle of the Youngest World Heavyweight & WWE Champions. It would be fitting to do it at Summer Slam since they both won championships for the 1st time at SS.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Guys Brock is not going to be there every week.
> 
> He'll do some RAWs here and there, but I don't think we will see him again to around SummerSlam.


I think he will show up more then The Rock did when he came back. But I do agree that he wont make regular appearances until closer to SummerSlam. I doubt WWE will waste a Brock match on a B-PPV. And having Brock around fulltime, every show, it will be hard not to have him wrestle at all until SummerSlam.


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si! si!


----------



## Derek

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

At one point I honestly never thought we'd see Brock in WWE again. 

But once he allowed himself to be in the videogame and his retirement from MMA, it was in the realm of possibility.

But I am still shocked to see him back. Its surreal.


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I just want Brock to bury the whole roster. None of these chumps are worthy of being in the same ring as The Rock and Brock.


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Derek said:


> At one point I honestly never thought we'd see Brock in WWE again.
> 
> But once he allowed himself to be in the videogame and his retirement from MMA, it was in the realm of possibility.
> 
> But I am still shocked to see him back. Its surreal.


It's amazing really. 

I don't think people understadnd how this truly effects business going forward for the WWE. First of all, they're surely going to garner new fans, Brock brings THAT type of attention anywhere he's performing. 

Secondly, Brock is NOT PG, and from the looks of it, Cena's little bitch character is getting tossed around like a rag doll, so there MUST be change. REAL change. 

The possibilities are endless, leading up to a Taker/Brock feud that would headline WM 29. I mean damn, this is too good to be true.


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock coming back was absolutely awesome. People will complain about old guys coming back when they should push the young guys. But in all honesty, a lot of these young guys aren't ready for the spotlight. Most of them lack the total package, or don't excel in one aspect enough to overshadow their flaws. Ziggler is the only guy who really deserves a push, and he will get it this year I imagine. The old guys coming back is great though, as it brings back a lot of the old fans. I can't wait to see Brock in the ring again in a full match. Tonight's Raw was the best one I've seen in years.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Is he a face or a heel? he attacked John Cena which is the one guy in WWE you can debut attacking and not give your allegiance away.


----------



## killacamt

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

so after Brock and Cena feud who can they realistically put him in a feud with


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

holy shit


----------



## kimino

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

This is truly people power era, they chanted WE WANT LESNAR and he appeared!!!. Mr. Excitement think in all of you!


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

man .. this is surreal 

Rock going over Cena at mania , then Brock Lesnar returns the next night .. 

please don't pinch me , let me enjoy this dream peacefully


----------



## AlwaysBrave

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

That pop was INSANE!


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Wonder what the chances are of seeing Heyman back...

A guy can dream, huh.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

The way he kicked Cenas hat was just... words I can't explain.

Fucking awesome!!!


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock vs Rock at WM29 would shatter buyrate records. A rematch between Rock/Cena would sink buyrates.

Rock vs Punk or Taker might be a good selling point, but Brock vs Rock is the best match that could be put together, because I'll sure as hell buy that PPV.


----------



## Fenice

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Cannot wait to see what they do with Lesnar. Guy is a beast and can go in the ring. Needs to get some quality wrestling time so he can remind people how good he is.


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



killacamt said:


> so after Brock and Cena feud who can they realistically put him in a feud with


This man 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjHtxPew5Os


----------



## bananakin94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I can't believe how hard I marked, even when we knew he signed, he was gonna come back and it was even confirmed that he was in the build up.
That crowd was BLAZING hot, I had goosebumps watching. Amazing.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Yeah, I'm kicking major ass with Lesnar right now in Here Comes The Pain. I haven't been this excited for wrestling in a while.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

For all of you guys annoyed that the WWE is bringing back "old stars"...

John Cena - April 23, 1977 (age 34)
Brock Lesnar - July 12, 1977 (age 34)
CM Punk - October 26, 1978 (age 33)
Randy Orton - April 1, 1980 (age 32)

Brock Lesnar isn't an old star, he's a current star. He left to explore alternative sports, not make movies. He's in the prime of his career right now and in my opinion, he's now the single biggest draw the company has to offer.


----------



## sayanything6986

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I am still marking out. This is great. I think Brock will just be a tweener who kicks ass and doesn't give a crap.


----------



## uniden

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I have never seen such atmosphere, crowd was orgasmic throughout the Raw. No words to described, ( an not just the end)


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I'll admit, I marked.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar is still in the prime of his career...


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Billy Kidman said:


> For all of you guys annoyed that the WWE is bringing back "old stars"...
> 
> John Cena - April 23, 1977 (age 34)
> Brock Lesnar - July 12, 1977 (age 34)
> CM Punk - October 26, 1978 (age 33)
> Randy Orton - April 1, 1980 (age 32)
> 
> Brock Lesnar isn't an old star, he's a current star. He left to explore alternative sports, not make movies. He's in the prime of his career right now and in my opinion, he's now the single biggest draw the company has to offer.


Repped. 

Even the Rock is still only a few years older then Cena and Lesnar (40). Jericho is also in his 40's. I mean come on, we had Hogan, Macho, Luger, Flair, and the rest of the oldies in WCW in the 90's, and it worked and worked damn well. Fickle fans will be fickle.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Broke the chair in my living room. Marked the fuck out.


----------



## cucumberlava

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Will he be appearing when he feels like it (like Rocky) or is he a full timer? just curious.


----------



## Mr Eagles

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

RATINGS ARE GOING TO GO BACK UP MARK MY WORD


----------



## Stances

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I literally screamed like a bitch when he came out.


----------



## uniden

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



cucumberlava said:


> Will he be appearing when he feels like it (like Rocky) or is he a full timer? just curious.


let the speculation begin


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



cucumberlava said:


> Will he be appearing when he feels like it (like Rocky) or is he a full timer? just curious.


I would think he is going to be alot like The Rock's. But, then again The Rock is a movie star, he's going to be filming movie's. The reason why Lesnar left in the first place was because of the schedule. 

I do think though he may wrestle more than one or twice a year like The Rock did.


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

When all the rumours were flying around about him signing a contract on Saturday it was said to be more than the Undertaker/Rock but less than Goldberg...not exactly specific but it's something to work with.

Also, lol @ WWE spoiling Lesnar's return 8-9 minutes before his music hit.


----------



## sillymunkee

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I marked like a little girl. I haven't been on the boards all day so I don't know if the info was out or not but I'm glad I was shocked.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I JUST MARKED LIKE A FREAKING MARK WOULD, WHAT A EDITION OF RAW, BUT Its always like this during the WM period, then they lose steam, lets hope not, now its time to steal some talent from TNA, i love TNA, but they are just fucking up that company, better bring AJ, Joe, Storm, Roode to RAW so that we can have a new main event scene.

OH fk, im dreaming, its WM hangover.


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

YES YES YES YES YES YES

HOLY.SHIT

I have NEVER marked out so hard in my entire life!

Just fucking incredible man. Incredible scene.


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



TiagoBarbosa said:


> I JUST MARKED LIKE A FREAKING MARK WOULD, WHAT A EDITION OF RAW, BUT Its always like this during the WM period, then they lose steam, lets hope not, now its time to steal some talent from TNA, i love TNA, but they are just fucking up that company, better bring AJ, Joe, Storm, Roode to RAW so that we can have a new main event scene.
> 
> OH fk, im dreaming, its WM hangover.


What a strange thing to bring up after Lesnar has come back.

Why kill TNA for the sake of it? 

Dumb attitude mate.

Just enjoy the moment.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



TiagoBarbosa said:


> I JUST MARKED LIKE A FREAKING MARK WOULD, WHAT A EDITION OF RAW, BUT Its always like this during the WM period, then they lose steam, lets hope not, now its time to steal some talent from TNA, i love TNA, but they are just fucking up that company, better bring AJ, Joe, Storm, Roode to RAW so that we can have a new main event scene.
> 
> OH fk, im dreaming, its WM hangover.


Out of all the talent in TNA, I could see Robert Roode and Abyss coming to WWE and making the main event scene better.

All in all, I'm happy about Brock returning but it's only for 1 year, so WWE still needs to build up more top stars. Rock, Brock and Jericho won't be here after WM 29, IMO. Rock has a busy schedule, Jericho is aging and has outside projects and Brock isn't 100% healthy and is only signed for 1 year.


----------



## bob1255

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

LOL THE IWC WAS IN THE CROWD TONIGHT.
BEST
CROWD
EVER.


----------



## nikola123

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena will turn heel with his feud with brock
He proved on his return he doesnt want to exchange words and will continue to beat cena
Cena will get frustrated and will attack him but then calm down
The next match cena will be getting owned and then he will snap and the match will get intresting

Any1 think this would be a good way for him to turn heel?


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I was going ape shit wrestlemania was amazing, but wow this Raw was amazing. Only thing is Brock looks a bit out of shape. Also I wish Taz was back he would go crazy when Brock would show up!


----------



## MrWeymes

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Abyss would shrivel in the WWE. He only has his country boy size and hardcore matches going for him. He may wear a garbage copy of Foley's mask, but he's no mic worker. 

I get what the above guy's saying about how WWE could stack the deck by nabbing some of TNA's talent. If Joe actually gave a damn, I'd love to see him in; Styles, Zema Ion, Eric Young, Roode, I could see finding a place, too. But then again, WWE's fairly stacked as it is. Who I think would really push things over the edge in their favor would be Sting. He's the one guy I can see being an amazing final opponent for Undertaker. I wish he would swallow his pride, get out of the 30-person crowd of the Impact Zone and just appear on the grandest stage of them all.


----------



## DJ2334

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

This should be a very good year for the WWE. Now if we can just get Triple H vs Shawn Michaels, Undertaker vs Lesnar, Rock vs Cena part 2 with Cena going over, and Punk vs Stone Cold at wrestlemania 29 then we could possibly have one of the best manias of all time...one can dream.


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I freaked the fuck out and started screaming. Highlight of the night.


----------



## 7DeadlySins

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm not sure if this has been posted yet, but rumor has it:



Spoiler



Brock Lesnar signed a 1 year, 15 appearance, $5 million contract.


----------



## Mr Talley

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Striker said:


> Just F-5d my dog!!!!!


Post of the year. I laughed hard.

But, back on topic... BROCK FUCKING LESNAR!!!!! To quote JR, "Business has picked up!!!!!!"


----------



## Dub

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



7DeadlySins said:


> I'm not sure if this has been posted yet, but rumor has it:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Brock Lesnar signed a 1 year, 15 appearance, $5 million contract.


God Damn


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



nikola123 said:


> Cena will turn heel with his feud with brock
> He proved on his return he doesnt want to exchange words and will continue to beat cena
> Cena will get frustrated and will attack him but then calm down
> The next match cena will be getting owned and then he will snap and the match will get intresting
> 
> Any1 think this would be a good way for him to turn heel?


He's not turning heel. Ever. Deal with it.


----------



## nikola123

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Trifektah said:


> He's not turning heel. Ever. Deal with it.




I dont care if he doesnt turn heel,i actually like the guy,i just gave my 2 cents on the subject...


----------



## Secueritae

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

lol I love how the WWE, although heavily targeting a youth audience has been burying their hero with one antagonist after another. Bravo


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

So, what do you guys think the Cena/Lesnar feud will be centered around? As in, what do you think will be Brock's kayfabe reasoning for targeting Cena?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



MrWeymes said:


> Abyss would shrivel in the WWE. He only has his country boy size and hardcore matches going for him. He may wear a garbage copy of Foley's mask, but he's no mic worker.
> 
> I get what the above guy's saying about how WWE could stack the deck by nabbing some of TNA's talent. If Joe actually gave a damn, I'd love to see him in; Styles, Zema Ion, Eric Young, Roode, I could see finding a place, too. But then again, WWE's fairly stacked as it is. Who I think would really push things over the edge in their favor would be Sting. He's the one guy I can see being an amazing final opponent for Undertaker. I wish he would swallow his pride, get out of the 30-person crowd of the Impact Zone and just appear on the grandest stage of them all.


I never claimed Abyss to be a mic worker. You do know guys can succeed without mic work, right?

But whats the point of bringing in guys like Zema Ion and Eric Young? Neither character would get over in WWE. I could see Roode and Styles, but I doubt Styles would be sold on going to WWE. He's made a career off of TNA and he's their franchise guy. Also, he's very religious, like Sting, so that may work against him wanted to come in.

Sting doesn't need a WM match with Undertaker, he's already a legend. And as much as I want to see Sting/Taker, I don't want Sting to only come in for 1 match. He can provide more and will actually put over talent, instead of a guy who doesn't need the rub.

But as for Lesnar, I can only see him feuding with Cena, Rock or Taker. Not much of a chance of seeing Brock/Bryan or Brock/Punk. Not enough star power for those matches to happen. Brock is back to reclaim his spot, so its only right to have him feud with the guy who was elevated when Brock left. The story could have Brock telling Cena that if he never left, Cena would still be a midcarder on Smackdown. So, I'm going on record and saying we will see Brock/Cena at Summerslam.

Also, since Rock announced intentions of winning the WWE Title, maybe we can get Rock/Punk at Summerslam, if Punk is still champion. Those 2 matches would definately spike Summerslam buyrates and would be a good way for WWE to keep momentum going thru the summer. But knowing WWE, they will find a way to ruin all this excitement.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

HERE COMES

THE MOTHERFUCKING PAIN

BRB MARKING OUT


----------



## Stad

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

:lmao :lmao


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Huganomics said:


> So, what do you guys think the Cena/Lesnar feud will be centered around? As in, what do you think will be Brock's kayfabe reasoning for targeting Cena?


All he has to say is, this guy? This guy is the face of the company? And laugh him off like some joke. 

As much as Cena fans don't want to hear that, it's really ALL he has to do. 

John has done a fine job making himself look like a fool half the time. As much as I try to like him, it gets harder and harder. The reason he's being treated this way is because he hasn't done much to garner new viewership in the 4 years. For as much merchandise as he's sold, he's become a detriment on the same token due to his inability to drive in new fanbases. Kids eventually grow up and grow out of this shit, and it's about damn time the company panders to adults who are still fans.


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Huganomics said:


> So, what do you guys think the Cena/Lesnar feud will be centered around? As in, what do you think will be Brock's kayfabe reasoning for targeting Cena?


Lesnar was the man, when he left Cena became the man, and Brock isn't impressed. Probably just more of the same thing we saw from Rock this year attacking everything about Cena, but I don't see Brock making corny jokes, more of a "Cena you're a punk ass bitch" type deal.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Exactly, Cena got his push in 2005, if he had 10 year old fans back then, there 17 now and they probably grew out of this shit


----------



## Secueritae

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I could just imagine the amount of threats the IWC would send the WWE if Vince trolled us all and sent Charlie Haas out there as Brock.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

There is no way they could have Cena go over a former UFC champion and make it look believable. 

I predict Brock demolishing Cena at 2-3 PPV's then Cena snapping and turning heel


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I got home late but had it recorded. I marked the fuck out when that music dropped! I damn near woke up my neighbors. WTF Brock Lesnar hell yeah


----------



## Spinferno

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I find it appropriate that he debuted the RAW after WrestleMania X8, and exactly 10 years later, he's back. Very smart. Maybe just coincidence, but I'm giving the WWE some credit.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



stadw0n306 said:


> :lmao :lmao


To those who don't watch wrestling, that is the stereotypical wrestling fan. Fat, out of shape, dorkish, speech impediment and flat out weird.

That shit was funny as hell but damn, majority of IWC are fat. Time to get off the computer and couch and go live life. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## HullKogan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock Lesnar giving the F5 to the boy scout was something I thought I'd never see again. Amazing.


----------



## Nikita Koloff

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



stadw0n306 said:


> :lmao :lmao


WOW!!! fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

They CANNOT let Cena win against Lesnar...


----------



## Efie_G

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



stadw0n306 said:


> :lmao :lmao


wut...


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



kakashi101 said:


> They CANNOT let Cena win against Lesnar...


Kin hell, you're obsessed with Cena hate man, let it go.

Cena is the franchise guy, the company guy.

Rock was different, Cena will go over Brock and rightly so.


----------



## Peep4Christian

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

From PWInsider, details on Brock's deal:



> According to multiple sources, WWE has signed a one year deal with Brock Lesnar that will see the former UFC and WWE champion work for the company through Wrestlemania 29 in New Jersey.
> 
> Sources speaking to PWInsider.com state that Lesnar has signed for a minimum two appearances a month over the next year, plus an additional number of appearances during the build to the Mania PPV and obviously, Mania 29 itself.
> 
> The belief is that Lesnar will make in the area of 30-35 appearances over the next year, although WWE would have the ability to negotiate additional appearances with him above and beyond that - if Lesnar is willing to make them.
> 
> For those of you who are wondering how The Rock plays into this, well, he certainly needs someone to challenge for the WWE title one day....
> 
> In a strange coincidence, ten years ago, Lesnar made his WWE main roster debut on Raw with Paul Heyman....the day after Wrestlemania.


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

A Rock/Lesnar fued for the WWE title (Rock will being back the old design, or at least get rid of the spinner, guaranteed)

Holy shit, 2012/13 could be awesome for WWE.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



KrazyGreen said:


> This man
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjHtxPew5Os


Fuck!! was that legit heat?


----------



## FearIs4UP

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

This was the best Raw in forever, and if Brock is back every other week, I'm fucking pumped.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I can easily see Rock winning the Rumble and challenging Brock at WM. Maybe we get a Cena/Taker program as well? Would be awesome.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Peep4Christian said:


> From PWInsider, details on Brock's deal:


2 appearances a month is pretty damn good if you ask me.


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I WISH I was video recording my reaction....I went fucking insane when his music hit, woke up the entire house!


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

ughhh all i wana know is if this is full time or just a build towards mania 29


----------



## Banjo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Matches that must happen:

Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena
Brock Lesnar vs. Randy Orton
Brock Lesnar vs. Triple H

Everything else is gravy. I see Brock vs. Sheamus in the near future, with Brock taking the World Heavyweight Championship


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I can do with 2 appearances from Brock a month. 

Exciting times.

And it's not hard to book Brock, just make him a badass dude. Plus it's not hard to book a Cena\Brock feud. I hope WWE don't fuck this up. They probably will.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



SimplyIncredible said:


> Kin hell, you're obsessed with Cena hate man, let it go.
> 
> Cena is the franchise guy, the company guy.
> 
> Rock was different, Cena will go over Brock and rightly so.


If you actually think Lesnar would sign a contract and agree to put Cena over then you are seriously delusional. If you actually think WWE is stupid enough to put Cena over a former UFC champion then you I really don't know what to say.

And seriously cut the shit with the company guy, that didn't stop him from losing yesterday and it didn't save him from getting squashed tonight. Being the company guy doesn't mean shit.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> I can do with 2 appearances from Brock a month.
> 
> Exciting times.
> 
> And it's not hard to book Brock, just make him a badass dude. Plus it's not hard to book a Cena\Brock feud. I hope WWE don't fuck this up. They probably will.


The only way they can fuck it up is if they let Cena go over, but I don't think the WWE is that stupid to put Cena over a former UFC champion.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Very excited about Lesnar's return even though it was known that he was coming back. It was an epic moment. Not sure where this is going to go and I think Lesnar really kind of screwed WWE by only agreeing to fifteen appearances. How is there going to be any build to his match/matches? If he's only appearing fifteen times, you can forget about him being WWE Champion. It would never work.

Happy he's back. I'm just saying, if he really hated his time in WWE that much and is only willing to make fifteen appearances, why bother at all? If you don't like it, don't come back. I know he is getting a ton of money, but still.

I guess Lesnar/Cena will be made for WrestleMania next Monday.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar/Cena
Lesnar/Taker at Mania

Can't wait


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

2 appearances a month is perfect for Lesnar. Things are definitively looking up for the WWE.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



SharpshooterSmith said:


> Very excited about Lesnar's return even though it was known that he was coming back. It was an epic moment. Not sure where this is going to go and I think Lesnar really kind of screwed WWE by only agreeing to fifteen appearances. How is there going to be any build to his match/matches? If he's only appearing fifteen times, you can forget about him being WWE Champion. It would never work.


It oculd work if he was champion maybe one or 2 months before Mania, maybe letting him win it in the EC


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



kakashi101 said:


> If you actually think Lesnar would sign a contract and agree to put Cena over then you are seriously delusional. If you actually think WWE is stupid enough to put Cena over a former UFC champion then you I really don't know what to say.


Well, considering Lesnar isn't the best UFC fighter of all time and WWE has put tons of people over Kurt Angle, it is highly possible that Cena could go over Lesnar.

What ever was done in UFC is irrelevant in WWE. Two different promotions, two different aspects. Logically, nobody should go over Cena but I doubt he will remain undefeated a whole year.

Going by what you said, if we get Brock/Rock, then there is no way WWE would be stupid enough to put Rock over a former UFC champion.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I have never marked out loud like this in years. I can't believe that the Monster is back. Can't wait to see what he will do next.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I wonder if he's working a full schedule or he's gonna be like the Rock and bring it via satellite?


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



goham202 said:


> Well, considering Lesnar isn't the best UFC fighter of all time and WWE has put tons of people over Kurt Angle, it is highly possible that Cena could go over Lesnar.
> 
> What ever was done in UFC is irrelevant in WWE. Two different promotions, two different aspects. Logically, nobody should go over Cena but I doubt he will remain undefeated a whole year.
> 
> Going by what you said, if we get Brock/Rock, then there is no way WWE would be stupid enough to put Rock over a former UFC champion.


Brock isn't the best but he was Champion, it's a bit different for Kurt Angle. Jack Swagger is in the same boat as Kurt Angle where he was a real wrestler and he's been squashed by Cena. So tht's not a good comparison. 

I don't know who would win between Rock and Brock, but putting Rock over him would be a hell of alot more believable than Cena going over.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Heavenly Invader said:


> I wonder if he's working a full schedule or he's gonna be like the Rock and bring it via satellite?


He agreed to a minimum of 2 Raw's a month with more leading up to WM


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Heavenly Invader said:


> I wonder if he's working a full schedule or he's gonna be like the Rock and bring it via satellite?


None of that satellite bullcrap. Brock signed a 1-year deal with WWE and will be appearing twice a month live and on multiple PPVs. I don't think he's working houseshows though


----------



## morris3333

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



SharpshooterSmith said:


> Very excited about Lesnar's return even though it was known that he was coming back. It was an epic moment. Not sure where this is going to go and I think Lesnar really kind of screwed WWE by only agreeing to fifteen appearances. How is there going to be any build to his match/matches? If he's only appearing fifteen times, you can forget about him being WWE Champion. It would never work.
> 
> Happy he's back. I'm just saying, if he really hated his time in WWE that much and is only willing to make fifteen appearances, why bother at all? If you don't like it, don't come back. I know he is getting a ton of money, but still.
> 
> I guess Lesnar/Cena will be made for WrestleMania next Monday.


Lesnar/Cena will not happen at WrestleMania with Lesnar like wrestle 4 or 5 time with wwe.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

HOLY SHIT IS ALL I HAVE TO SAY! I LITERALLY GOT CHIILlS WHEN BROCK LESNARS MUSIC HIT AND HE CAME OUT.

Man I will be keeping up with wrestling this year with great interest now that Brock is back. Heres to hoping its a fulltime schedule.


----------



## Dr. Pepper

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Looks a bit out of shape, he wouldn't be the same without that freakish athletic ability. Sad to say but Diverticulitis has affected him, like it would anyone. And with only 15 appearances, if true, this could lead to a let down. Worth the risk though, very nice raw


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

He looks fine, he's just 35 lbs lighter then when he was in the WWE last time


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock does look significantly different but with the condition he has, it's easy to tell. It's not a lack of steroids or training, you people have to realize Brock isn't in the best shape, health wise so his physical appearance is going to be different.

I just wonder how will his condition affect his ring work.


----------



## 7DeadlySins

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

There are definitely conflicting reports out there concerning the number of appearances Lesnar signed on for. A source from within UFC reported the 1yr/15app/$5mil.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

$5m for 15 appearances and a Mania match? Brock knows how to do business.


----------



## GetGotFool

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock Fucking Lesnar are you kidding me. I wasn't a huge fan of his but dude was money. Miami crowd was the best I have seen ever they were fucking epic.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



> - Multiple sources report that Brock Lesnar has signed a one-year deal with WWE that will see him work through WrestleMania 29 in New Jersey next year.
> 
> Lesnar has signed on for a minimum of two appearances per month over the next year plus additional appearances during the build to WrestleMania 29. The belief is that Lesnar will make around 30-35 appearances over the next year but WWE likely has the ability to negotiate additional appearances, if he's willing to make them.
> 
> As seen on RAW, The Rock teased a run with the WWE Title. Speculation is that Lesnar will eventually challenge The Rock for the WWE Title at WrestleMania 29.



30-35 appearances .. so that means that he will be on raw every week ? (52 RAWs a year , and we are 4 months into 2012) 

that's fucking awesome 



and the last bit had me marking the fuck out


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> $5m for 15 appearances and a Mania match? Brock knows how to do business.


Took the words right out of my mouth, if WWE books it right WM 29 can beat WM 28 buy rates


----------



## Dr. Pepper

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

When I mentioned that he looks different, it's more the way he moves....I wonder if he will do the patented ring entrance he used to do by hopping up on the ring...what's the over/under on that


----------



## RemoteControlled

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



WrestlingforEverII said:


> I heard it was a Taker like schedule. Guess time will tell. Rock is too caught up to have a full time run but still good that hes committed as much as he has over the past year.


But what is a Taker like schedule? Wrestle once a year? or how it was 3 years ago where he would have extended runs?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I wonder if Stone Cold will make an appearance soon? Now that would be great, especially if he sticks around.

While I am depressed about RVD resigning with TNA, so far, we've had the return of Jericho, The Rock, Brock Lesnar and A-Train back to WWE and have also had ADR, Christian and soon, Rey Mysterio returning back to active competition.

Great for us fans, bad for the midcarders, who will get even less time.

I see guys like Brock, Rock and Undertaker as being so big, they don't need title matches or title reigns to make things interesting. It isn't like Rock/Brock for the title is going to gain more fans than a non title match would. And if it's true that they want to make it a title match for next year, I feel bad for guys like Punk and Ziggler. Barrett will probably feud with Sheamus when he returns but the WWE Title contenders will basically be robbed without a ski mask.

Since my normal routine of latenight is watching replays of Sportscenter, I'm surprised they haven't mentioned Lesnar, since they where basically marking out for Rock big time Sunday night. I gurantee Sportsnation is all over this Tuesday.


----------



## Green

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar looks different because he's no longer a roided gymrat, he's a legitimate fighter now, and can't afford excess weight. 

I just hope to God they don't waste him and actually put him in a program with a future star. Same with Rock obviously, but it seems like he's going to do that with this wwe championship run.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

"By Mike Johnson on 2012-04-03 01:13:24 According to multiple sources, WWE has signed a one year deal with Brock Lesnar that will see the former UFC and WWE champion work for the company through Wrestlemania 29 in New Jersey.
Sources speaking to PWInsider.com state that Lesnar has signed for a minimum two appearances a month over the next year, plus an additional number of appearances during the build to the Mania PPV and obviously, Mania 29 itself.

The belief is that Lesnar will make in the area of 30-35 appearances over the next year, although WWE would have the ability to negotiate additional appearances with him above and beyond that - if Lesnar is willing to make them.

For those of you who are wondering how The Rock plays into this, well, he certainly needs someone to challenge for the WWE title one day....

In a strange coincidence, ten years ago, Lesnar made his WWE main roster debut on Raw with Paul Heyman....the day after Wrestlemania."

IF Brock's reported deal is true then that means it won't just be a whole year build like Cena vs Rock,Making two&maybe more appearances per month will mean he'll do most ppvs for the rest of the year..Meaning more&newer opponents/storylines&feuds that equal fresher promos than Rock's!!!

He can work a few months with Cena from now/Extreme Rules ppv to Summerslam and he can then work with someone new for him like Punk or Orton then back to someone big like Trips or Taker for WM29!


----------



## bc23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Hmmm will Brock get called like some of you people called out The Rock


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

*Multiple sources report that Brock Lesnar has signed a one-year deal with WWE that will see him work through WrestleMania 29 in New Jersey next year.

Lesnar has signed on for a minimum of two appearances per month over the next year plus additional appearances during the build to WrestleMania 29. The belief is that Lesnar will make around 30-35 appearances over the next year but WWE likely has the ability to negotiate additional appearances, if he's willing to make them.

As seen on RAW, The Rock teased a run with the WWE Title. Speculation is that Lesnar will eventually challenge The Rock for the WWE Title at WrestleMania 29.*


http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0402/551419/brock-lesnar/#ixzz1qxLQjBA3


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Pretty sure I've done nothing but play Here Comes the Pain with Lesnar and watch old Lesnar matches over the last few hours.


----------



## CodyRhodes

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Good to see Lesnar back.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Its like everybody gets their mark out moment when they "favorite" wrestler returns. I never can because my 2 favorite wrestlers work for the shittiest promotion of all time and seem happy being there.

I guess Lesnar is the closest I will get to being happy about a return, until Stone Cold comes back and my 2 guys leave that cess pool is Orlando.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Headliner said:


> Pretty sure I've done nothing but play Here Comes the Pain with Lesnar and watch old Lesnar matches over the last few hours.


I got Here Comes the Pain back a few years ago and play it a few times a week now. 

Lesnar is one of the few wrestlers I always use and Cena is one of the many wrestlers I always beat up.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



bc23 said:


> Hmmm will Brock get called like some of you people called out The Rock


Yup.


----------



## WelshMizfit

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Surely they aren't going to waste Lesnar vs Cena for Extreme Rules? This has to be Summerslam at least surely?


----------



## map the soul

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I haven't been so amped up after watching RAW in a while. Man, what a great post-WM RAW ending.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

God damn I can't believe this.....BROCK EFFING LESNAR IS BACK!!!!!!


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

My guess is Brock will wrestle at 2 PPV this year, SummerSlam and Mania 29.


----------



## e493450

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

can anyone tell me if brock is good on the mic?


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

And based on what I just posted....

I already expected Rock and Brock to have another match.


I wanna see Brock and Triple H fight. Might not happen, but I'd enjoy it.


----------



## QuietStormBlood

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

SummerSlam- Cena v Lesnar

Survivor Series- Team Lesnar(Ambrose, Rhodes, Ziggler and Jericho) v Team Punk(Bryan, Ohno, Cesaro and Rollins)

WrestleMania- Lesnar v Undertaker


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar/Cena Summerslam

Lesnar/Rock at Mania


I'd Mark the fuck out! This is so epic.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

If the details of that contract is legit, then that's really big. 30-35 appearances is a pretty sizable number. I can see Lesnar working title programs during the summer, maybe even Rock/Brock II at SummerSlam for the title? Hopefully he's working out overtime to sort out the ring rust and get in top shape. Lesnar in the E, even as a semi-regular for a year, is a great thing if they utilize it right.


----------



## wwetrex

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Yes yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## vocal

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



e493450 said:


> can anyone tell me if brock is good on the mic?


He isn't the greatest on the mic. He is average to me. But he is a beast in the ring. He doesn't need to talk.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Headliner said:


> Pretty sure I've done nothing but play Here Comes the Pain with Lesnar and watch old Lesnar matches over the last few hours.


I've done the same But playing WWE'12!(I don't have PS2)


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



e493450 said:


> can anyone tell me if brock is good on the mic?


He gets a passing grade. He made strides in his mic work towards the end of his UFC career, though.


----------



## Romanista

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**










anyone notice that Cena did Laurinaitis face while taking an F-5 ?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

^ Awesome speech right dere.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock vs Rock


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**






Lolol, did anyone else hear what sounded like Paul Heyman shouting "Brock!" "Brock!" at around 3:54.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

For those of you who still haven't watched it:


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

what is Brock mouthing off at the end
"I've been waiting a long time......... I've been waiting a long ass time"

OH SHIT


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



kokepepsi said:


> what is Brock mouthing off at the end
> "I've been waiting a long time......... I've been waiting a long ass time"
> 
> OH SHIT


"You're the "guy" now?, *giggles*"


----------



## WWE_champ

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I must be the only one who isn't happy with Lesnar's return.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



WWE_champ said:


> I must be the only one who isn't happy with Lesnar's return.


Most likely. What was wrong about it?


----------



## Best Bout Machine

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



WWE_champ said:


> I must be the only one who isn't happy with Lesnar's return.


Probably. Someone's always gotta try and ruin the party, though.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



kokepepsi said:


> what is Brock mouthing off at the end
> "I've been waiting a long time......... I've been waiting a long ass time"
> 
> OH SHIT


the first thing he said after the F5 when he looked at the camera was "i'm the real deal"


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

How are they gonna try to sell any of this?

Brock Lesnar has already beat The Rock, John Cena x2 and Undertaker x2... all clean.

What does Lesnar have to prove?


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



WWE_champ said:


> I must be the only one who isn't happy with Lesnar's return.


You, bboy and millions of other prepubescent Cena marks. :lol


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Heavenly Invader said:


> You, bboy and millions of other prepubescent Cena marks. :lol


Don't forget the guy with the lawn gnome.


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



slimsellout said:


> How are they gonna try to sell any of this?
> 
> Brock Lesnar has already beat The Rock, John Cena x2 and Undertaker x2... all clean.
> 
> What does Lesnar have to prove?


My guess is, you only the guy because I left.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**






maybe this Cena will come back lmao.


----------



## Ponpon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

It's good to see Brock Lesnar back on WWE.
I'm more interested on Lord Hentai though. Probably because I'm not really a fan of Lesnar.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I dunno...the way Brock got punked in the UFC, I cannot take him seriously anymore.

The man is afraid to get punched in the face. Monster, he is not.


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

awesome. lets hope he isn't fed to fucking Cena. 



Flyman said:


> He's very out of shape. Glad to see him back and does anyone know who started those "Yes" chants?


out of shape? 265 pounds of lean muscle and training MMA full time for the last 4 or 5 years? do you know what in shape means?


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



BOSS said:


> I dunno...the way Brock got punked in the UFC, I cannot take him seriously anymore.
> 
> The man is afraid to get punched in the face. Monster, he is not.


What are you talking about? He was put in with the top dogs right away, won nearly 5 fights in a row, became champion and held it for longer than any other UFC heavyweight and defended more times than any other heavyweight (tied with Tim Sylvia and Couture).

After his disease, he wasn't the same. Plus, he lost to Cain Velasquez, another UFC Champion and Alistair Overeem, K1 world champion and UFC title challenger. No shame in that.

And don't give me that crap "oh derp hes afraid of getting punched."... You try getting punched by a 260lb man and lets see how you like it. In case you forgot, he actually stood up and tried to strike Overeem before even attempting any takedowns, and Overeem is arguably the best kickboxer in the world at heavyweight. Not to mention he took like 15 Uberknees from Alistair Overeem... Most people get put out by one Uberknee. Oh yeah, hes really scared.

Anyway,

guys check this video out, its a post raw video from a fan, the crowd actually chants "F*** YOU CENA"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMBZJtUOi94


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

The only thing I'm wary of...why would they do Brock Vs Rock at 'Mania? Shouldn't guys like Punk and etc. be pit over from this? :/


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

i wonder if we'll get an increasing amount of posters with Brock avatars and sigs and blow him like he is the greatest ever kinda like how when ROck returned a huge amount of Rock marks appeared. Raw ended perfectly. Amazing Raw from top to bottom. If ratings werent high who gives a fuck let this be atleast one week where we can enjoy the show and not give a crap about ratings and viewership.


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



SoupMan Prime said:


> i wonder if we'll get an increasing amount of posters with Brock avatars and sigs and blow him like he is the greatest ever kinda like how when ROck returned a huge amount of Rock marks appeared. Raw ended perfectly. Amazing Raw from top to bottom. If ratings werent high who gives a fuck let this be atleast one week where we can enjoy the show and not give a crap about ratings and viewership.


He's beat The Rock, Undertaker x2 and Cena x2 all clean... He is not the greatest, but he is not bad either.


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I wonder if TNA will go ahead and sign *Bork Laser* now that the WWE has Brock Lesnar. Hey, they may even get lucky and sign 1 leg man while they're at it.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



BOSS said:


> I dunno...the way Brock got punked in the UFC, I cannot take him seriously anymore.
> 
> The man is afraid to get punched in the face. Monster, he is not.


Good thing this is a fake sport then.


----------



## BWRBrett

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Boy am I glad he's back. I love that The Rock is back on a part time basis, but we're going to get to see Lesnar on the show the majority of the time. He showed up at the right time too, with Rock/Triple H/Undertaker going back on hiatus they needed a swift kick in the ass. 2 years simply wasn't enough for Brock Lesnar's wrestling career, I'm thrilled he's back to add to his legacy.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



BOSS said:


> I dunno...the way Brock got punked in the UFC, I cannot take him seriously anymore.
> 
> The man is afraid to get punched in the face. Monster, he is not.


you can't judge Brock's fights post his illness , the fight with overeem it was obvious that he was not winning , you could tell that he wasn't hungry for the win and just wasn't passionate about it anymore .. (not that allistar was weak or anything he would've won either way) 

let's not say that Brock was a fluke , this guy was a former UFC heavyweight champion , he is a monster , he isn't weak , this is the same guy who took out Carwin and Mir .. he's no Randy couture or Chael Sonnen or Ken Shamrock but he is something in MMA


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I just cannot see the point in Brock Vs. Rock. Brock in a feud with Punk'ed be cool.


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



BOSS said:


> I dunno...the way Brock got punked in the UFC, I cannot take him seriously anymore.
> 
> The man is afraid to get punched in the face. Monster, he is not.


LMAO!!

You cant be serious!?

This is a guy who came out of pro wrestling and STRAIGHT into MMA, and beat some of its best ever fighters in his first freaking year, winning the heavyweight title!

You do not beat Carwin, Randy Couture and Frank Mir, two of the best heavyweights ever, by fluke.

Saying Brock got 'punked' is one of the dumbest statements I've ever heard mate. Cant take him serious!? NOBODY has ever made the transition like Brock did, and nobody ever will.

His illness took alot out of him, but he is a complete freak of nature.


----------



## Simplyrob

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

OMFG Bork Laser!


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Simplyrob said:


> OMFG Bork Laser!


TNAStars is reporting that Dixie Carter, Hulk Hogan, and Taz JUST left a meeting inside a secret Universal backlot location with Bork Laser and 1 leg man for a one year contract with TNA Wrestling. 

Sources close to the situation are calling it a homerun signing, stating the "youtube" and former wrestling sensations will be great additions to the roster.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

No bullshit, that had to be one of the best returns WWE ever had in a while.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



HHHbkDX said:


> Lesnar/Rock at Mania
> 
> 
> I'd Mark the fuck out! This is so epic.


And miss out on one of the biggest matches in Taker/Lesnar? Hell no. 

Cena can wait til WM30


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

WM has to be Lesnar/Taker. 

With the heat they have and the whole mini confrontation at UFC 121. 

It'll attract tons of casual viewers and Lesnar is probably the last REAL threat left to the streak sans Cena, who likely won't be facing Taker next year as it would see him go 0-3 3 straight WM's in a row. Highly unlikely. 

Has to be Taker/Lesnar imo.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I don't think it HAS to be Lesnar/Taker. If anything, I would love to see Lesnar/Orton or Lesnar/Sheamus more actually.

WM 29:
Taker/Cena
Lesnar/Rock (or Orton)
Punk/Austin


----------



## Johncena-hhh

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Multiple sources report that Brock Lesnar has signed a one-year deal with WWE that will see him work through WrestleMania 29 in New Jersey next year.

Lesnar has signed on for a minimum of two appearances per month over the next year plus additional appearances during the build to WrestleMania 29. The belief is that Lesnar will make around 30-35 appearances over the next year but WWE likely has the ability to negotiate additional appearances, if he’s willing to make them.

As seen on RAW, The Rock teased a run with the WWE Title. Speculation is that Lesnar will eventually challenge The Rock for the WWE Title at WrestleMania 29.

Source: PWInsider


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

So a Summerslam 2002 redux? Hmm, I wouldn't mind the match but I don't want it for the title.


----------



## Really?

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar v Rock
Cena v Taker
Austin v Punk
Jericho v Bryan v Ziggler

Book it.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

im going to mania. why would he feud with Taker. Judging from what i saw last night Taker probably is done. Seeing Him, HHH and HBK hugging was a sight i'll never forget. It truly looked like (JR Voice) An end of an Era


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The Winning One™;11246697 said:


> I don't think it HAS to be Lesnar/Taker. If anything, I would love to see Lesnar/Orton or Lesnar/Sheamus more actually.
> 
> WM 29:
> Taker/Cena
> Lesnar/Rock (or Orton)
> Punk/Austin


It won't be Taker/Cena. 

Cena won't lose three straight WM's in a row, nor would it be smart for the WWE to book him to. 

Unless you really think he or anyone will actually end the streak. 

Lesnar/Rock, while a great match and attraction, doesn't have the back story of Lesnar/TAker. 

Punk/Austin would be phenominal. 

I say Taker/Lesnar. 

Orton and Sheamus unfortunately aren't or will be important enough to face a guy the magnitude of Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania. They may see him somewhere down the line prior, but I just have this feeling that it's going to be Taker/Lesnar ultimately with Brock facing Cena at Summerslam. 

The rest is up in the air imo.


----------



## Gold Dagon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock Vs Orton jealous of Orton taking his spot for becoming the youngest WWE Champion in History Book It


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The Winning One™ said:


> I don't think it HAS to be Lesnar/Taker. If anything, I would love to see Lesnar/Orton or Lesnar/Sheamus more actually.
> 
> WM 29:
> Taker/Cena
> Lesnar/Rock (or Orton)
> Punk/Austin


that's the best thing about it , if you switch any of those names with another (aside from Orton .. why the fuck did you put him there lol) , it would still be awesome and interesting


----------



## Hibsvegas

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Rock v Austin
Cena v Brock
Punk v Bryan 

You know it makes sense (agree that taker is now retired. If not always thought they should end it with Kane)


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

What do you guys think will happen once brock and undertaker meet backstage? Do you still think theres legit beef between them?


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



SoupMan Prime said:


> im going to mania. why would he feud with Taker. Judging from what i saw last night Taker probably is done. Seeing Him, HHH and HBK hugging was a sight i'll never forget. It truly looked like (JR Voice) An end of an Era


Because 4.3 million people tuned into this - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjHtxPew5Os

That in itself sets the match up. You bring on a backstory to why they have heat, which can be easily explained without too much complication, and you've got a match that can possibly transcend wrestling and bring in tones of casual fans in the process. 

I'm sorry, but facing Sheamus and Randy Orton will not garner near the same attention or attraction.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



itsmadness said:


> What do you guys think will happen once brock and undertaker meet backstage? Do you still think theres legit beef between them?


I think that they will be a little steam, I don't know if there is still legit beef between them anymore, but I honestly believe that they will let it go for the company.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



KrazyGreen said:


> Because 4.3 million people tuned into this -
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjHtxPew5Os
> 
> That in itself sets the match up. You bring on a backstory to why they have heat, which can be easily explained without too much complication, and you've got a match that can possibly transcend wrestling and bring in tones of casual fans in the process.
> 
> I'm sorry, but facing Sheamus and Randy Orton will not garner near the same attention or attraction.


and 4.2 million ppl tuned into watch CM punks titantron in only 8 months while that Vid has been out for about 2 years. WWE wouldnt be able to come up with a story using that cuz that would completely kill Undertakers gimmick. Him there with his wife and looking like the American Badass talking normally.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Missed Raw, gonna watch later but I've seen the Brock clip.

I woke up this morning and checked WWE.com on my phone to see if anything interesting happened. I know it was heavily rumoured, but I was not expecting it at all, I marked the fuck out when I saw his face on the homepage.


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



SoupMan Prime said:


> and 4.2 million ppl tuned into watch CM punks titantron in only 8 months while that Vid has been out for about 2 years. WWE wouldnt be able to come up with a story using that cuz that would completely kill Undertakers gimmick. Him there with his wife and looking like the American Badass talking normally.


I don't understand your point. So what if 4.2 million people watched CM Punks Titantron? What does that have to do with 4.2 million UFC/WWE/Casual fans tuning in mainstream to watch Taker at a UFC event in a mini confrontation with Brock? People will actually remember that confrontation, and the WWE is going to bank in on it, especially now with their partnership with YouTube and obsession with social networking. Book it, it'll be Taker/Lesnar at WM29, that's why they're getting the Cena/Lesnar feud out of the way now in time for Summer Slam. 

Taker is also the only guy in the WWE who utilizes Mixed Martial Arts, not only in the ring, but in his ring attire and presense. 

It'll make for a great match, they can add some MMA type stipulation, the skies the limit. Like I said, the seed is there, they can bank off their "legitimate" feud that's beyond the WWE and capitalize off various fanbases and markets. 

You're seeing the forest for the tree's, there's a broader audience then watching Lesnar face Randy Orton then Sheamus that the WWE is trying to target.


----------



## Borko

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

It's a shame that JR isn't doing the commentary anymore, can you imagine what would have been his reaction, "GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY, BROCK LESNAR IS HERE ON RAW!" or something crazy like that.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I....MARKED....THE....FUCK....OUT....when his song played! FUCK !


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

One of the main points of signing Brock was to cross appeal to not just MMA fans, but disgruntled WWE fans who left completely to watch the UFC and MMA in general. 

UFC took a chunk of WWE's fanbase, and now they're trying to get a chunk back.


----------



## Wagg

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I jizzed in my pants when Brock's music hit. The crowd was fucking A-M-A-Z-I-N-G! A crowd like that you can only found in the Attitude Era.


----------



## Bret Hitman Hart

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

FUCKING HELL! Brocks back! Fuck I'm marking out like fuck! I have been waiting 8 years for this moment. YEEEESSSSSS :


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

If hes going to have 35 appreances, with more close to wrestlemania, i would expect him to have quite a few ppv matches. Maybe like Vs. Cena(And win) @ Extreme Rules, then leave for a couple months comeback around SummerSlam.


----------



## ultimatekrang

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

i got chills watching that.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Will be interesting seeing what kind of schedule he is on.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**







rewatch again and again.. no better man to screw than John Cena.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Will be interesting seeing what kind of schedule he is on.


apparently it is between 35-40 appearances or something for a year.


----------



## Wagg

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Will be interesting seeing what kind of schedule he is on.


- Multiple sources report that Brock Lesnar has signed a one-year deal with WWE that will see him work through WrestleMania 29 in New Jersey next year.

Lesnar has signed on for a minimum of two appearances per month over the next year plus additional appearances during the build to WrestleMania 29. The belief is that Lesnar will make around 30-35 appearances over the next year but WWE likely has the ability to negotiate additional appearances, if he's willing to make them.

As seen on RAW, The Rock teased a run with the WWE Title. Speculation is that Lesnar will eventually challenge The Rock for the WWE Title at WrestleMania 29.

Source: PWInsider


----------



## Nas

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Damn, Brock is a beast. Just a fuckin beast.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Wagg said:


> - Multiple sources report that Brock Lesnar has signed a one-year deal with WWE that will see him work through WrestleMania 29 in New Jersey next year.
> 
> Lesnar has signed on for a minimum of two appearances per month over the next year plus additional appearances during the build to WrestleMania 29. The belief is that Lesnar will make around 30-35 appearances over the next year but WWE likely has the ability to negotiate additional appearances, if he's willing to make them.
> 
> As seen on RAW, The Rock teased a run with the WWE Title. Speculation is that Lesnar will eventually challenge The Rock for the WWE Title at WrestleMania 29.
> 
> Source: PWInsider


When I first seen 15 appearances the other day, I was like there is no much point, but 30 to 35 appearances is great! Take off 3-4 PPV's leaves you with about 27 to 31 RAW's, basically half the year's worth.

Great stuff and a great return! Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



KrazyGreen said:


> I don't understand your point. So what if 4.2 million people watched CM Punks Titantron? What does that have to do with 4.2 million UFC/WWE/Casual fans tuning in mainstream to watch Taker at a UFC event in a mini confrontation with Brock? People will actually remember that confrontation, and the WWE is going to bank in on it, especially now with their partnership with YouTube and obsession with social networking. Book it, it'll be Taker/Lesnar at WM29, that's why they're getting the Cena/Lesnar feud out of the way now in time for Summer Slam.
> 
> Taker is also the only guy in the WWE who utilizes Mixed Martial Arts, not only in the ring, but in his ring attire and presense.
> 
> It'll make for a great match, they can add some MMA type stipulation, the skies the limit. Like I said, the seed is there, they can bank off their "legitimate" feud that's beyond the WWE and capitalize off various fanbases and markets.
> 
> You're seeing the forest for the tree's, there's a broader audience then watching Lesnar face Randy Orton then Sheamus that the WWE is trying to target.


Vince supposedly hates MMA though. Shane tried to incorporate it with WWE i heard and Vince was a no go. ANd Taker isnt the only guy that utilizes MMA moves. Punk is a trained Martial Artist and he also loves UFC and MMA probably just as much as Taker. I know the match looks huge when you say Taker vs Lesnar but Taker looks like he is done. Did you watch Mania last night. Thats what it felt like.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAA//Marked out like a bitch!


----------



## black_napalm

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

wow, 35-40 appearances is a lot more than i expected. there's potential for multiple feuds there. it'll come down to rock/brock or taker/brock at WM29. i really can't envision any other scenario...this is about legacy and as much as i'd like to see punk vs. brock, those other guys will draw top dollar due to their history and name recognition. plus, the storylines basically write themselves. ya, brock beat taker/rock clean already, but wwe hardly cares. we just saw hhh vs. taker for the THIRD time at mania and i'd argue this year was better than last year's

hopefully punk, bryan, ziggler and sheamus are all catapulted throughout the year though and are seen as major guys


----------



## erik027

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena looking to his side to see crowd reaction once brocks music hits is pretty cool.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

These "Reality Era" speculations continue to keep moving forward. We won't look into it now or say it now but the transition has been even more propelled.


----------



## Night King

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I marked out when i heard his music hit
looking forward to see where it goes between him and cena
I'd prefer it was brock/taker for mania with their history but brock/rock 2 would be awesome and a fitting substitute if Taker has indeed had his last match
Big lesnar fan, glad to see him back in the wwe


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Oh no..... time to buy a new T shirt.

The only man that can bring doubts to Taker's streak as much as this WM... people will be thinking if Vince will let the streak end after 20-0, to a younger and devastating man like Brock.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



SoupMan Prime said:


> Vince supposedly hates MMA though. Shane tried to incorporate it with WWE i heard and Vince was a no go. ANd Taker isnt the only guy that utilizes MMA moves. Punk is a trained Martial Artist and he also loves UFC and MMA probably just as much as Taker. I know the match looks huge when you say Taker vs Lesnar but Taker looks like he is done. Did you watch Mania last night. Thats what it felt like.


Taker and Lesnar probably arent on very good terms.

However, anyone match between those two wouldnt be bad at all

Punk vs Lesnar, Danielson vs Lesnar and Sheamus vs Lesnar would all be immense though, assuming he's still got it in the ring. And seeing as how he still has full MMA conditioning in him, he probably is still in peak physical condition


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

excited for next week
didnt thought i would be excited after mania


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Bloody hell. That was one hell of a mark out. And I can hardly say I watched his 2 year run back in the day ( I didn't really). 

But holly hell that was still a mark out moment. Just the presence and the look in this guys eyes telling the story...he's back, takes no BS from anyone and he's there to take his rightful spot as Nr. 1. 

That's one hell of a statement and he didn't even say one word (on the mic). 

Oh and crowd was awesome. Haha that was one epic pop to that F5. 

It felt like Cena was about to cry and I'm not sure it was because he lost but more that Brock is back and layed him out. He is one hell of a threat that Cena didn't have in years (until The Rock of course).


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock vs Cena will happen probably at summerslam with Lesnar winning, then he will go for Taker and the streak at WM 29!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar vs Taker will only happen if Lesnar lays down

I think Taker is still pissed about that


----------



## Zen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

 might actually start watching raw again


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

So....HERE COMES THE PAIN! I marked out BIG TIME when his music hit, I KNEW something big was gonna happen, I hope the next few weeks he hits the gym and 'looks' the beast he was back in the day, looks like he's been cutting so it won't be long before we see the true beast that we know he can be!

I don't see him winning the title then disappearing, I think he'll just come back to beat the crap out of anyone he wants....because thats BROCK LESNAR!


----------



## tizzle

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The Winning One™ said:


> That seriously was the best RAW in years and would rival some Attitude Era episodes if you wanted to.
> 
> Brock coming back was icing on the cake.



I agree with that.. Only things I didn't like were Sheamus kicking Del Rio out of the ring and the Kofi win.. But even without Brock it would have been the best RAW in a long long time.. 

I do not hope for Rock vs. Brock too soon.. instead, I wanna see Brock and/or Rock to face the other guys on the roster, showing them how it's done.


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

my dream match of Orton vs Lesnar is one step closer to happening ope


----------



## uknoww

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

if cena doesn't turn heel now i don't think he will ever turn
this is the best opportunity,he is hit by everyone,fist the rock then brock lesnar
please vince turn cena into a fucking heel at once


----------



## rude awakening

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock had his debut the night after Wrestlemania 10 years ago, 10 years later he comes back the night after Wrestlemania. Great stuff last night


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

After Lesnar destroyed cena, cole said "the landscape of the wwe has been drastically changed" does this mean pg era is over or am I looking too much into it? I mean Brock is not a pg type of guy lol


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



greaz taker! said:


> After Lesnar destroyed cena, cole said "the landscape of the wwe has been drastically changed" does this mean pg era is over or am I looking too much into it? I mean Brock is not a pg type of guy lol


cole says this all the time


----------



## Moonlight_drive

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Now let's hope he wil have some matches, or some good beatdowns when he appears again. Because I don't think he will be back fulltime.


----------



## uknoww

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



RKO696 said:


> my dream match of Orton vs Lesnar is one step closer to happening ope


randy is my favarite wwe superstar but he needs big changes
in 2009 he was the best but now he is nothing and i am a big orton fan


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



greaz taker! said:


> After Lesnar destroyed cena, cole said "the landscape of the wwe has been drastically changed" does this mean pg era is over or am I looking too much into it? I mean Brock is not a pg type of guy lol


I see where you're going with that and I thought that with the Jericho/Punk segment with all the Jack Daniels, Alcohol references and then the smashing of the bottle over Punks head, not very PG in my eyes!


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



greaz taker! said:


> After Lesnar destroyed cena, cole said "the landscape of the wwe has been drastically changed" does this mean pg era is over or am I looking too much into it? *I mean Brock is not a pg type of guy* lol


Why not?.. If Rock can fit into the PG environment, anyone can. Lesnar never really was a trash talker or relied on blood. All he is known for is Beating the shit out of his opponents..And can still do that.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



zkorejo said:


> Why not?.. If Rock can fit into the PG environment, anyone can. Lesnar never really was a trash talker or relied on blood. All he is known for is Beating the shit out of his opponents..And can still do that.


true


----------



## D-Tre

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

The crowd chanting and the long pause before what was supposed to be The Rocks music kind of really gave it away. Though I'm glad he's back and hopefully shits on Cena. The moment could have been bigger (I completely forgot he was rumored to sign up until the crowd chants.) Plus he looks small as hell in comparison to his old self.


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I am a huge fan of Brock since his debut my only problem with him is that his run is apparently an year. I hope he decides to extend in the future it would suck to only see him one year.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Awesome to see Lesnar back, I never expected him to return. He was the UFC Champion etc, doing very well in MMA. He even bashed wrestling sometimes for being fake, MMA is the real sport and all that jazz. I thought he'd one day come back for a HOF spot or something but not like this. I doubt he'll be an active wrestler, most likely he's on a Rock type deal. He needs time to get into shape anyway, he looked flabby. 



RandySavagesShades said:


> I see where you're going with that and I thought that with the Jericho/Punk segment with all the Jack Daniels, Alcohol references and then the smashing of the bottle over Punks head, not very PG in my eyes!


A lot of things are allowed in PG, just look at the stuff WCW did back in the day and they were always PG. It's just that the WWE not only went PG but they didn't even push the envelope, with 2009 being the worst/most kid friendly year.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

We NEED to see and Angle/Lesnar type match between Bryan and him when Bryan becomes a bigger star later in the year.


----------



## Sun-Tzu

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

did anyone catch what Lesnar said to Cena?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Meltzer says the main event of next year will almost be certain Brock\Rock.

He also kinda shit all over Brock. Talking about his no passion for the business (I know he doesn't) and if he isn't happy he'll just walk away. He's a different kind of cat, he's not afraid to upset Vince or whoever, he just doesn't give a shit. He also said he not sure how much he'll give (matches) because he doesn't want to get hurt and again doesn't give a shit about the business.

So I'm sure that's why they didn't announce next years main event, because they aren't sure if he'll be around.


----------



## Sun-Tzu

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Rock/Brock seems awesome but these two guys are barely in the WWE why would they waste a match on them?


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



dabossb said:


> We NEED to see and Angle/Lesnar type match between Bryan and him when Bryan becomes a bigger star later in the year.


YES! YES! YES! Would love to watch that. It may not turn out to be as good as Kurt/Lesnar but it should be an awesome match. Lesnar had really good matches with smaller guys like Eddie, Angle etc. I hope this happens.


----------



## zanman720

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I marked out. Not gonna lie. I heard all the rumors, but i thought it'd be at Wrestlemania. Then as the crowd chanted "We Want Lesnar" over and over i was like. Tonight? Is he gonna return tonight?

Poor Cena. He tried to cover it up with stuff like "You guys are an Interesting Crowd" after they chanted for Lesnar and trying to switch it over by mentioning Daniel Bryan after the "Yes!" chants. 

And Brock. His face looked like he just smelt a bad fart, you think he was mad that his return wasn't a surprise or something? Cause he looked genuinely ticked. Regardless, he got a huge pop...and i'm pretty sure even the Cena fans marked out when he got F5'd


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Meltzer says the main event of next year will almost be certain Brock\Rock.
> 
> He also kinda shit all over Brock. Talking about his no passion for the business (I know he doesn't) and if he isn't happy he'll just walk away. He's a different kind of cat, he's not afraid to upset Vince or whoever, he just doesn't give a shit. He also said he not sure how much he'll give (matches) because he doesn't want to get hurt and again doesn't give a shit about the business.
> 
> So I'm sure that's why they didn't announce next years main event, because they aren't sure if he'll be around.


hope he does stick around, wrestlemania next year will be awesome!


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Sun-Tzu said:


> did anyone catch what Lesnar said to Cena?


He said something like "So your the guy around here now" then laughed.


----------



## APEX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

HERE COMES THE PAIN!


----------



## Scott_HKR

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



D-Tre said:


> The crowd chanting and the long pause before what was supposed to be The Rocks music kind of really gave it away. Though I'm glad he's back and hopefully shits on Cena. The moment could have been bigger (I completely forgot he was rumored to sign up until the crowd chants.) Plus he looks small as hell in comparison to his old self.



What are you talking about? First of all, the guy is huge.
Secondly, it was ALL OVER the world that he had signed sunday night. So how can you say the moment could have been bigger. Nobody knew he was gonna be there last night, the crowd were just optimistically chanting.


----------



## APEX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



dabossb said:


> We NEED to see and Angle/Lesnar type match between Bryan and him when Bryan becomes a bigger star later in the year.


No we really don't :lmao


----------



## frx

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Isn't Lesnar the guy that was prone to injure other wrestlers and was booed out of the WWE after he signed a ridiculous no compete clause just to go and try out for a football team?

I liked that he came back, the guy is energy and electricity. But I'm a bit surprised of how much love he gets here.

Also, the amount of hate Cena gets is absurd. The guy gets even more hate because he accepted defeat like a man and now everybody wants him to walk into every finishing move ever invented?? Lol Seriously? Is this an AE kool aid of some sort?

In any case, Cena haters must be thinking this is Christmas. He's getting his ass handed to him and he's being made look like a jackass. WWE must be building up a heel turn after all or I don't know.


----------



## 211544

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Let's be honest, Lesnar will be staying I mean what else has he got to do?, no hollywood movies to go back to or a band .. He had his run in UFC and now he should be back where he belongs.


----------



## $id

*I cant believe it*

Its actually happening...brock is back,rock is back bryan danielson is a major player in the wwe,cm punk is a major player in the wwe...cena lost clean....


damn.

I stopped watching wwe in 07'...back then i never wouldve believed any of this will happen.

Whats your reaction?

what would you tell that cena domination(I dont hate the guy) era witnessing fellow you were...better yet what would he tell you if you told him all this would happen in just a few years.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena's just as bad as Todd Grisham when it comes to selling big returns. The fuck was that? It was like The miz came out or some shit.


----------



## Svart

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



frx said:


> Isn't Lesnar the guy that was prone to injure other wrestlers and was booed out of the WWE after he signed a ridiculous no compete clause just to go and try out for a football team?
> 
> I liked that he came back, the guy is energy and electricity. But I'm a bit surprised of how much love he gets here.
> 
> Also, the amount of hate Cena gets is absurd. The guy gets even more hate because he accepted defeat like a man and now everybody wants him to walk into every finishing move ever invented?? Lol Seriously? Is this an AE kool aid of some sort?
> 
> In any case, Cena haters must be thinking this is Christmas. He's getting his ass handed to him and he's being made look like a jackass. WWE must be building up a heel turn after all or I don't know.


Can you blame them? For 6 long years, he has poked and prodded us while boring us all at the same time. People want their turn to be on top.


----------



## black_napalm

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



frx said:


> Isn't Lesnar the guy that was prone to injure other wrestlers and was booed out of the WWE after he signed a ridiculous no compete clause just to go and try out for a football team?
> 
> I liked that he came back, the guy is energy and electricity. But I'm a bit surprised of how much love he gets here.
> 
> Also, the amount of hate Cena gets is absurd. The guy gets even more hate because he accepted defeat like a man and now everybody wants him to walk into every finishing move ever invented?? Lol Seriously? Is this an AE kool aid of some sort?
> 
> In any case, Cena haters must be thinking this is Christmas. He's getting his ass handed to him and he's being made look like a jackass. WWE must be building up a heel turn after all or I don't know.


ya, i was going to bring this up but you know how wrestling fans are. some of these same people were talking about how green and sloppy he was just a few years ago. even up to a couple years ago, they were ranting about how he never really respected the business and was looking for a pay day. the overwhelming sentiment at the time was that wwe pushed him to the moon, but he was ungrateful and left anyway to pursue other options. 

shows his drawing power though, doesn't it? dana signed him and threw him to the wolves after two matches because he knew he had to strike while the iron was hot. why let him come up and waste time and potential money for people to pick apart his weaknesses? put him in big fights for big cash and if he's able to swim, even more money for future fights! and it worked for a few fights....

now vince needs him. he's gonna get paid and make wwe money. full circle. 

he's back and everybody marks out. oh well, it happens. it happened to the rock to a certain extent as well. wrestling fans can be pretty much 'in the moment' type

it's weird cuz i was never a big fan of brock while he was in wwe but i sort of fell into defending him early into his ufc career. i guess it was fun to get under the skin of purists of mma. don't get me wrong, i like both and think they can coexist but some of those purists absolutely loathed his background had anything to do with wwe. that and he got a title shot after three fights (one including a loss). but hey, that's on dana and not entirely unprecedented in mma. they wanted him to so badly lose. i understood his flaws (horrible standup for one) but it was kinda fun while it lasted. brock did himself no favors with his cockiness but i think those mma purists are learning from boxing/wrestling about what it means to sell a fight and be a 'heel'


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

It's funny because Cena was given the push that Lesnar would of gotten had he of stayed with the WWE. Cena is everything Vince wanted Brock to be.

Everyone talking about Cena turning heel is looking at it the wrong way. Cena _is_ a heel. He's the best heel that has ever been created period. He is a bad guy that kids love and most importantly he is a bad guy who sells a shit ton of merch. Think about it, it's always been said that fans pay to see a heel get beaten. I wonder how many people bought Wrestlemania to see Rock beat Cena? (Rhetorical question let's not get into a ratings/buyrates debate)

My point being is I can see it going this way; big, bad Brock comes out for his return declaring that he will be around for a year to re-establish himself as the most dominant superstar the company has ever seen (which, in terms of kayfabe *is* true) and he won't stop until he's destroyed the industry because he hates it. He can go on about how much he hates the fans, the schedule, the company, Vince, whatever he wants really to get that point across.

Cena as the valiant company man that he is will retort, saying the same thing we've been hearing him say for the past 12 months until Brock cuts him off and fucks him up again. They can stretch it out for as long as they want with Cena and Brock finally squaring off in an epic match of epic proportions at Summerslam with Brock beating Cena clean for the title possibly. Have Brock defend it successfully against the likes of Taker maybe, Trips, Punk, Cena, Jericho maybe(?) until our saviour returns in the form of one Dwayne Johnson. There is your feud for Wrestlemania (a rough draft of a feud albeit), Rock can go over Brock at Wrestlemania, saving the grace of the company, Brock can leave knowing he put Rocky over (which is apparently what WWE feels they need to do now) which will then set up NEXT Wrestlemania (30) for Rock to put over someone and retire.

Despite the fact that benefits almost no one on the roster, given Brock's diva attitude with his booking, his moodiness given commitment to a schedule and his all-round lack of passion for the business it's one of if not the only way I can see it going down. Brock wants money and I'm guessing he'll want to look credible after being made to look like a complete bitch in his final stint in MMA.

Just my thoughts really.


----------



## PUNK'ed

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



frx said:


> Isn't Lesnar the guy that was prone to injure other wrestlers and was booed out of the WWE after he signed a ridiculous no compete clause just to go and try out for a football team?
> 
> I liked that he came back, the guy is energy and electricity. But I'm a bit surprised of how much love he gets here.
> 
> Also, the amount of hate Cena gets is absurd. The guy gets even more hate because he accepted defeat like a man and now everybody wants him to walk into every finishing move ever invented?? Lol Seriously? Is this an AE kool aid of some sort?
> 
> In any case, Cena haters must be thinking this is Christmas. He's getting his ass handed to him and he's being made look like a jackass. WWE must be building up a heel turn after all or I don't know.


This is exactly what I think about it all. I was never a Lesnar fan though and didn't think he was that much of an amazing wrestler so I am a bit surprised at all the excitement, lol. Though it's nice to have a bit of a change in WWE, it needed something to spice things up after Mania. I also don't think Cena deserves all the hate; he isn't *that* annoying. Lol.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Evolution said:


> It's funny because Cena was given the push that Lesnar would of gotten had he of stayed with the WWE. Cena is everything Vince wanted Brock to be.
> 
> Everyone talking about Cena turning heel is looking at it the wrong way. Cena _is_ a heel. He's the best heel that has ever been created period. He is a bad guy that kids love and most importantly he is a bad guy who sells a shit ton of merch. Think about it, it's always been said that fans pay to see a heel get beaten. I wonder how many people bought Wrestlemania to see Rock beat Cena? (Rhetorical question let's not get into a ratings/buyrates debate)
> 
> My point being is I can see it going this way; big, bad Brock comes out for his return declaring that he will be around for a year to re-establish himself as the most dominant superstar the company has ever seen (which, in terms of kayfabe *is* true) and he won't stop until he's destroyed the industry because he hates it. He can go on about how much he hates the fans, the schedule, the company, Vince, whatever he wants really to get that point across.
> 
> Cena as the valiant company man that he is will retort, saying the same thing we've been hearing him say for the past 12 months until Brock cuts him off and fucks him up again. They can stretch it out for as long as they want with Cena and Brock finally squaring off in an epic match of epic proportions at Summerslam with Brock beating Cena clean for the title possibly. Have Brock defend it successfully against the likes of Taker maybe, Trips, Punk, Cena, Jericho maybe(?) until our saviour returns in the form of one Dwayne Johnson. There is your feud for Wrestlemania (a rough draft of a feud albeit), Rock can go over Brock at Wrestlemania, saving the grace of the company, Brock can leave knowing he put Rocky over (which is apparently what WWE feels they need to do now) which will then set up NEXT Wrestlemania (30) for Rock to put over someone and retire.
> 
> Despite the fact that benefits almost no one on the roster, given Brock's diva attitude with his booking, his moodiness given commitment to a schedule and his all-round lack of passion for the business it's one of if not the only way I can see it going down. Brock wants money and I'm guessing he'll want to look credible after being made to look like a complete bitch in his final stint in MMA.
> 
> Just my thoughts really.


interesting.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: I cant believe it*

Well believe it playa!


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

His return was a great moment. 



Sun-Tzu said:


> Rock/Brock seems awesome but these two guys are barely in the WWE why would they waste a match on them?


Don't you people understand how the business works? A Rock/Brock match would get a ridiculous buy rate. Brock was the biggest draw in UFC history. So in combination with The Rock who's already a big draw in the business, the match would be a huge financial success for the WWE.


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

His illness is what finished him off in MMA though, not being a 'complete bitch', to be fair to him.

He was never the same after that, I mean, the guy had large parts of his colon removed! You cant ever be the same after something like that, not in MMA.

WWE and Vince dont give a shit about putting any of the younger guys over, because none of them can make money. All Vince cares about are Rock, Cena, Lesnar, as they are the ones who = $$$$$$$$$.

I do worry for WWE after all the big names are gone, I cant see any of the newer guys being those big draws to replace them.

Also, anybody hating on Cena is an AE mark dick, the guy is making himself look bad to help the company make money, and he doesn't complain a damm bit. He deserves huge respect for what he is doing and how he is going about it.


----------



## Klee

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

*<<<<< **OMG* - Just watched it - YEP, MARKING LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER!!!!


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Meltzer says the main event of next year will almost be certain Brock\Rock.
> 
> He also kinda shit all over Brock. Talking about his no passion for the business (I know he doesn't) and if he isn't happy he'll just walk away. He's a different kind of cat, he's not afraid to upset Vince or whoever, he just doesn't give a shit. He also said he not sure how much he'll give (matches) because he doesn't want to get hurt and again doesn't give a shit about the business.
> 
> So I'm sure that's why they didn't announce next years main event, because they aren't sure if he'll be around.


Who cares what 'Dave' has to say?

The guy is a negative nancy about everything and always has been.


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Meltzer says the main event of next year will almost be certain Brock\Rock.
> 
> He also kinda shit all over Brock. Talking about his no passion for the business (I know he doesn't) and if he isn't happy he'll just walk away. He's a different kind of cat, he's not afraid to upset Vince or whoever, he just doesn't give a shit. He also said he not sure how much he'll give (matches) because he doesn't want to get hurt and again doesn't give a shit about the business.
> 
> So I'm sure that's why they didn't announce next years main event, because they aren't sure if he'll be around.


Who cares what 'Dave' has to say?

The guy is a negative nancy about everything and always has been.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



SimplyIncredible said:


> Who cares what 'Dave' has to say?
> 
> The guy is a negative nancy about everything and always has been.


he has a point though

but brock wouldnt let this chance slide wrestling the rock at mania because of the huge huge huge paycheck


----------



## punx06

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Amazing return. Say what you want about how he left and what he said about the business, his return will draw huge numbers.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

The only problem I have with this is that even Ziggler is better on the mic than Lesnar.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Evolution said:


> It's funny because Cena was given the push that Lesnar would of gotten had he of stayed with the WWE. Cena is everything Vince wanted Brock to be.
> 
> Everyone talking about Cena turning heel is looking at it the wrong way. Cena _is_ a heel. He's the best heel that has ever been created period. He is a bad guy that kids love and most importantly he is a bad guy who sells a shit ton of merch. Think about it, it's always been said that fans pay to see a heel get beaten. I wonder how many people bought Wrestlemania to see Rock beat Cena? (Rhetorical question let's not get into a ratings/buyrates debate)


This is true, Cena is the ultimate tweener. Never before has the wrestling business seen a character so unique. He's hated by the adult crowd, loved by the kids (and some 2009+ adults), which means he can still do all the make-a-wish stuff and he'll continue to sell a shitload of merch, but at the same time he can face the likes of Rock and Brock and be the heel. He's blatantly playing the tweener role up since his feud with The Rock too. Just look at how much people here whined when he again cut another "respect" promo yesterday, same old shit bla bla. They want us to react that way, so when Lesnar comes out he's the badass guy all adults will love. It's actually quite genius, they now understand how to use Cena's unique character. He's the best guy to use against these legends like Rock and Lesnar because Cena fans pay to see him face a legend and win, and Cena haters pay to see him get his ass kicked.



Aytiau said:


> Let's be honest, Lesnar will be staying I mean what else has he got to do?, no hollywood movies to go back to or a band .. He had his run in UFC and now he should be back where he belongs.


He's financially set after his WWE and UFC run so he doesn't really have to work much anymore. He said several times that he missed being with his family cause he always had to train, and his injuries were really bad. So I doubt he'll be around much.



SummerLove said:


> Cena's just as bad as Todd Grisham when it comes to selling big returns. The fuck was that? It was like The miz came out or some shit.


Cena already acknowledged the Lesnar chants before he even came out though. Still, he could have been a bit more serious, this was more like 'lolz, it's Lesnar guys'.


----------



## justintheory

*Re: I cant believe it*

Finally, people power era. Yes Yes Yes!


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I find myself feeling strangely apathetic about the whole thing. I mean I didn't mind his original run in WWE but I haven't exactly missed him while he was gone. When he music hit I just didn't really care, same for when he F5'd Cena. Although hopefully he actually does something with this run to turn me around. Interested to hear him on the mic too.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



uknoww said:


> if cena doesn't turn heel now i don't think he will ever turn
> this is the best opportunity,he is hit by everyone,fist the rock then brock lesnar
> please vince turn cena into a fucking heel at once


It's about time we stopped this whole "if Cena not gonna turn heel now". He is not gonna turn heel now so it's really time to just give it up and start making up new dates about his massive heel turn. 

People just don't even think twice before they proclaim the new heel date with destiny that Cena will supposedly be having that "next time"(all puns intended of course).

Isn't just easier to live your life knowing he won't turn instead of always hoping that somehow magically he will turn and please all the haters? 



Evolution said:


> It's funny because Cena was given the push that Lesnar would of gotten had he of stayed with the WWE. Cena is everything Vince wanted Brock to be.
> 
> Everyone talking about Cena turning heel is looking at it the wrong way. Cena _is_ a heel. He's the best heel that has ever been created period. He is a bad guy that kids love and most importantly he is a bad guy who sells a shit ton of merch. Think about it, it's always been said that fans pay to see a heel get beaten. I wonder how many people bought Wrestlemania to see Rock beat Cena? (Rhetorical question let's not get into a ratings/buyrates debate)
> 
> My point being is I can see it going this way; big, bad Brock comes out for his return declaring that he will be around for a year to re-establish himself as the most dominant superstar the company has ever seen (which, in terms of kayfabe *is* true) and he won't stop until he's destroyed the industry because he hates it. He can go on about how much he hates the fans, the schedule, the company, Vince, whatever he wants really to get that point across.
> 
> Cena as the valiant company man that he is will retort, saying the same thing we've been hearing him say for the past 12 months until Brock cuts him off and fucks him up again. They can stretch it out for as long as they want with Cena and Brock finally squaring off in an epic match of epic proportions at Summerslam with Brock beating Cena clean for the title possibly. Have Brock defend it successfully against the likes of Taker maybe, Trips, Punk, Cena, Jericho maybe(?) until our saviour returns in the form of one Dwayne Johnson. There is your feud for Wrestlemania (a rough draft of a feud albeit), Rock can go over Brock at Wrestlemania, saving the grace of the company, Brock can leave knowing he put Rocky over (which is apparently what WWE feels they need to do now) which will then set up NEXT Wrestlemania (30) for Rock to put over someone and retire.
> 
> Despite the fact that benefits almost no one on the roster, given Brock's diva attitude with his booking, his moodiness given commitment to a schedule and his all-round lack of passion for the business it's one of if not the only way I can see it going down. Brock wants money and I'm guessing he'll want to look credible after being made to look like a complete bitch in his final stint in MMA.
> 
> Just my thoughts really.


I can see one of those few things brought up by him actually. other ones are doubtful or maybe he will just be the silent heel for a while. 

You have a lot of nice theories out there. Wonder if any of them will come true. 



SimplyIncredible said:


> His illness is what finished him off in MMA though, not being a 'complete bitch', to be fair to him.
> 
> He was never the same after that, I mean, the guy had large parts of his colon removed! You cant ever be the same after something like that, not in MMA.
> 
> *WWE and Vince don't give a shit about putting any of the younger guys over, because none of them can make money. All Vince cares about are Rock, Cena, Lesnar, as they are the ones who = $$$$$$$$$.*
> 
> I do worry for WWE after all the big names are gone, I cant see any of the newer guys being those big draws to replace them.
> 
> Also, anybody hating on Cena is an AE mark dick, the guy is making himself look bad to help the company make money, and he doesn't complain a damm bit. He deserves huge respect for what he is doing and how he is going about it.












Don't you just love that smell in the morning of those green dollar bills sleeping by your side?

Vince K. sure does.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Quasi Juice said:


> This is true, Cena is the ultimate tweener. Never before has the wrestling business seen a character so unique. He's hated by the adult crowd, loved by the kids (and some 2009+ adults), which means he can still do all the make-a-wish stuff and he'll continue to sell a shitload of merch, but at the same time he can face the likes of Rock and Brock and be the heel. He's blatantly playing the tweener role up since his feud with The Rock too. Just look at how much people here whined when he again cut another "respect" promo yesterday, same old shit bla bla. They want us to react that way, so when Lesnar comes out he's the badass guy all adults will love. It's actually quite genius, they now understand how to use Cena's unique character. He's the best guy to use against these legends like Rock and Lesnar because Cena fans pay to see him face a legend and win, and Cena haters pay to see him get his ass kicked.



the thing with cena is that people will probably get tired of booing him because i know i am 
i just dont give a fuck anymore but maybe its just me


----------



## Strats

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT!


----------



## BallinGid

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Multiple sources report that Brock Lesnar has signed a one-year deal with WWE that will see him work through WrestleMania 29 in New Jersey next year. 

Lesnar has signed on for a minimum of two appearances per month over the next year plus additional appearances during the build to WrestleMania 29. The belief is that Lesnar will make around 30-35 appearances over the next year but WWE likely has the ability to negotiate additional appearances, if he's willing to make them. 

As seen on RAW, The Rock teased a run with the WWE Title. Speculation is that Lesnar will eventually challenge The Rock for the WWE Title at WrestleMania 29. 



http://nodq.com/wwe/335438255.shtml


----------



## frx

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Svart said:


> Can you blame them? For 6 long years, he has poked and prodded us while boring us all at the same time. People want their turn to be on top.


As I've said here, I found him boring and wanted him out of the main event. Still the hate he gets just for being a pure babyface is absurd to me and undeserved.




Evolution said:


> It's funny because Cena was given the push that Lesnar would of gotten had he of stayed with the WWE. Cena is everything Vince wanted Brock to be.
> 
> Everyone talking about Cena turning heel is looking at it the wrong way. Cena _is_ a heel. He's the best heel that has ever been created period. He is a bad guy that kids love and most importantly he is a bad guy who sells a shit ton of merch. Think about it, it's always been said that fans pay to see a heel get beaten. I wonder how many people bought Wrestlemania to see Rock beat Cena? (Rhetorical question let's not get into a ratings/buyrates debate)
> 
> Just my thoughts really.


I was thinking about this too. The guy has been made a heel by definition. Maybe this is the way the WWE tricks smarks that want to cheer the heels.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: I cant believe it*

^Lets not count all our eggs just yet. The E know this is WM season and they need some shots to keep us hooked into the product after this time. It sounds all good but Johhny Ace is still a heel so he will be the vehicle to bring the ppl back down with a bump or two.


----------



## robass83

*Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs The Rock at WM XXIX 29 ?*

Would this be a good idea for WWE?
They could make a shit load money on it too.
brock lesnar just f5'ed cena this week. make him do the f5 on rock next week. then cena saves the rock but rock gives him a rock bottom. just make it a triple threat fight kind of thing.
Its going be really good.
John Cena will be boo'ed as fuck in front of those two. 
The Rock will be cheered the most
Brock Lesnar will be a tweener.

John cena can win at wm 29 easily after brock and him beat up rock together and reveal they were in it together all the time. John Cena gets mega heat !!


----------



## theuntold100

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Marked the fuck out !


----------



## Sun-Tzu

*How does Rock vs. Brock II make ANY sense what so ever?*

-Both men aren't full time performers
-Both men have been missing from the WWE for the past 7-8 years
-Both men are not gonna stay with the WWE for long
-This does not help the future of the WWE
-People will be focused on these two guys and not the other talent

So how does this match make any sense other than for Vince's pockets? 

I just don't get it.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: I cant believe it*

Inb4 Cena beats both Brock and Rock in a 2 on 1 handicap match at what will be known as WrestleMania 29: Superman Returns


----------



## BallinGid

*Re: How does Rock vs. Brock II make ANY sense what so ever?*

Vince doesn't see that. All he sees is green.


----------



## Roydabest

*Re: How does Rock vs. Brock II make ANY sense what so ever?*

I don't think they care if it doesn't make sense as long as it makes money.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: How does Rock vs. Brock II make ANY sense what so ever?*

WWE is a business, if it makes Vince money nothing else matters


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

When Wade returns he better have a better finisher, because the F5 will make Wasteland look even worse than it already is.


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: How does Rock vs. Brock II make ANY sense what so ever?*



Sun-Tzu said:


> -Both men aren't full time performers
> -Both men have been missing from the WWE for the past 7-8 years
> -Both men are not gonna stay with the WWE for long
> -This does not help the future of the WWE
> -People will be focused on these two guys and not the other talent
> 
> So how does this match make any sense other than for Vince's pockets?
> 
> I just don't get it.


Who said its gonna happen?


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: How does Rock vs. Brock II make ANY sense what so ever?*

Er....

Money?

Silly question.

ALL Vince cares about is money, and rightly so. Its a business.


----------



## Xander Cage

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

The whole return was ruined because of that everyone in the crowd knew that he would return. What's the point of building a surprise return if everybody knows? You could see how it ruined Cena's acting.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Yes! Yes!! Yes!!!

Here comes the pain!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Excellent return. I got off my seat and started screaming, hah.


----------



## Roydabest

*Re: Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs The Rock at WM XXIX 29 ?*

Business-vise might be, but I find it hard to understand the meaning behind a Triple Threat if there is nothing on the line. Of course, it would be something new. I would not mind having that match though.
Also, funny how A-train and Lesnar return the same night, didn't they have something going on in the WWE in the past.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Big Dog said:


> When Wade returns he better have a better finisher, because the F5 will make Wasteland look even worse than it already is.


He allready has a second finisher,



Roydabest said:


> Business-vise might be, but I find it hard to understand the meaning behind a Triple Threat if there is nothing on the line. Of course, it would be something new. I would not mind having that match though.
> Also, funny how A-train and Lesnar return the same night, didn't they have something going on in the WWE in the past.


Yeah Lesnar almost broke A-Trains neck with a F5.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Moonlight_drive said:


> He allready has a second finisher,


Not really a decent one though, he needs something unique. Maybe a submission move as well.


----------



## Geeve

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I think it's good and all for business, but Rock got so much hate for leaving, hope Brock doesn't get it worse especially since it's known he doesn't like a full schedule. Hope it wasn't just the crowd and this excitement and energy transfers to all cities even when he doesn't appear. Cena also needs to stop smiling he kills segments worse than any bad announcer can.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Xander Cage said:


> The whole return was ruined because of that everyone in the crowd knew that he would return. What's the point of building a surprise return if everybody knows? You could see how it ruined Cena's acting.


Cena's acting?! hahahaha. he just did his goofy smile and hand clap...didn't really ruin that!


----------



## Rop3

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Who gives a shit if the wrestler is there just for the money? I really don't give a flying fuck as long as they perform their role well. Wrestlers are just actors. They portray a character. Why should it matter who they are in outside world?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Don't know much about him unfortunately, but after watching his stretcher match with Big Show, he could be interesting, I suppose. WWE already has quite a few tough guys so I'm not sure what he'll bring besides being him.


----------



## BTNH

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Bubz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar can be a BEAST in the ring. Lets just hope he's motivated.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I and every other wrestling fan ("smarks" if you will, fruity pebble supporting kids excluded) were marking out as soon as the music hit! Awesome moment and fucking WWE are taking every other route that keeps me interested but avoids a heel turn for Cena. Now fuck him up, Brock!


----------



## Cheap Shot

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Evolution said:


> It's funny because Cena was given the push that Lesnar would of gotten had he of stayed with the WWE. Cena is everything Vince wanted Brock to be.
> 
> Everyone talking about Cena turning heel is looking at it the wrong way. Cena _is_ a heel. He's the best heel that has ever been created period. He is a bad guy that kids love and most importantly he is a bad guy who sells a shit ton of merch. Think about it, it's always been said that fans pay to see a heel get beaten. I wonder how many people bought Wrestlemania to see Rock beat Cena? (Rhetorical question let's not get into a ratings/buyrates debate)
> 
> My point being is I can see it going this way; big, bad Brock comes out for his return declaring that he will be around for a year to re-establish himself as the most dominant superstar the company has ever seen (which, in terms of kayfabe *is* true) and he won't stop until he's destroyed the industry because he hates it. He can go on about how much he hates the fans, the schedule, the company, Vince, whatever he wants really to get that point across.
> 
> Cena as the valiant company man that he is will retort, saying the same thing we've been hearing him say for the past 12 months until Brock cuts him off and fucks him up again. They can stretch it out for as long as they want with Cena and Brock finally squaring off in an epic match of epic proportions at Summerslam with Brock beating Cena clean for the title possibly. Have Brock defend it successfully against the likes of Taker maybe, Trips, Punk, Cena, Jericho maybe(?) until our saviour returns in the form of one Dwayne Johnson. There is your feud for Wrestlemania (a rough draft of a feud albeit), Rock can go over Brock at Wrestlemania, saving the grace of the company, Brock can leave knowing he put Rocky over (which is apparently what WWE feels they need to do now) which will then set up NEXT Wrestlemania (30) for Rock to put over someone and retire.
> 
> Despite the fact that benefits almost no one on the roster, given Brock's diva attitude with his booking, his moodiness given commitment to a schedule and his all-round lack of passion for the business it's one of if not the only way I can see it going down. Brock wants money and I'm guessing he'll want to look credible after being made to look like a complete bitch in his final stint in MMA.
> 
> Just my thoughts really.


Quoting because this is the only way I want to see WWE do it, thank you. While I'm intrigued to see Lesnar return - he isn't The Rock, and he doesn't have the same passion for wrestling as The Rock does. I honestly think the only way and best way to book Brock is to book him once again as this absolute monster, who now publicly despises the business and just wants to kick everyone's ass, just because he can. His persona screams bully, and WWE would be wise to play up to that.

I'm worried though, Lesnar's personality and apathy make me scared that this is all going to end up as a dud, similar to how his WWE career first ended.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



frx said:


> Isn't Lesnar the guy that was prone to injure other wrestlers and was booed out of the WWE after he signed a ridiculous no compete clause just to go and try out for a football team?


The only person that was injured in a match with Lesnar was Hardcore Holly, which broke Holly's neck, and that was sandbagging from Holly: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnBK1qvofK8

I don't think anyone else was injured in a match against him, but I may be wrong.

As for Cena vs Lesnar, the build is actually quite easy. Rock lost to Lesnar, passing the torch to Lesnar at SummerSlam 2002. Did Cena ever lose to Lesnar? No. Lesnar was the guy from SummerSlam 2002 through to early 2004, even arguably bigger than Triple H at this point - although SmackDown was fresher that RAW throughout 2003 which had a part to play in it. Had Lesnar not left, would Cena have been the WWE poster guy? Maybe, but the transition would not have happened until much later down the line, say 2006 or 2007 instead of 2004/05 for argument sakes.

So Lesnar comes back, angry that Cena effectively 'stole' the torch from him. Okay, in reality Lesnar left because he was burned out, I'm almost certain Cena will play the "turned his back on the company" line at some point. I think Lesnar vs Cena at SummerSlam is all but written in ink (there is no way they are given this away at a B-level PPV). Was trying to think of the last time a SummerSlam main event was known the night after WrestleMania, you would probably have to go back quite a few years to get the answer.

The way I see things going are:

- SummerSlam: vs Cena
- Survivor Series: vs Punk OR vs Rock
- WrestleMania: vs Rock OR vs Undertaker

If it is Brock vs Rock at 'Mania then Undertaker vs Cena may well be assumed to be the other main event.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

jhjuaxgldhaslifhewoahjgoerw


----------



## TheRock316

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I hope he works at all the ppv's.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



frx said:


> Also, the amount of hate Cena gets is absurd. The guy gets even more hate because he accepted defeat like a man and now everybody wants him to walk into every finishing move ever invented?? Lol Seriously? Is this an AE kool aid of some sort?
> 
> In any case, Cena haters must be thinking this is Christmas. He's getting his ass handed to him and he's being made look like a jackass. WWE must be building up a heel turn after all or I don't know.


Until he turns heel, I will hate everything he does and repetitive "motivational" speeches like yesterday's hot garbage only makes it worse. This is a scripted sport, so I don't want him to "accept it like a man", I want him to get angry, go intense and start beating the shit out of everyone and anyone. I want him to finally address all the people that have booed him endlessly for years, I don't want some corny "inspiration" crap like "Rise Above Hate", I want a pissed off Cena that lets it all out. You know what I mean?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



TheRock316 said:


> I hope he works at all the ppv's.


:kobe

His star power will be gone before WM 29 if that happens.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Don't know if anyones touched on this yet, but he returned the night after Wrestlemania 28, just like he debuted the night after Wrestlemania 18 a decade ago. Must have been a long-standing plan.


----------



## Wes_M07

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I don't think it will necessarily be Brock vs Cena for his first match back. Last nights f5 might just have been Brock sending a message I'm back and putting the top superstars on notice. Would Cena lose twice to guys who havent been around for years? And i doubt Lesnar came back to job to Cena. I'd rather Brock kept coming out and laying out top guys like Cena Orton etc rather than go straight into a match with Cena, and if it is going to be at Summerslam then do we really want 4 months of build meaning everybody else Cena faces in the meantime is irrelevant and just filler until Summerslam?


----------



## PUNK'ed

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Yeah it killed it that the crowd were chanting him before he appeared. It wasn't much of a shock but I guess it is hard for them to keep stuff like that secret with the internet.. I still don't think that Lesnar returning is the icing on the cake though. Maybe if he has a decent feud with someone, perhaps the Undertaker as they obviously don't get on with each other, and the WWE creative team give him decent stuff. That's the trouble, sometimes they come up with really good storylines and other times, they kill it. They could completely kill his return if it's not done right.


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Fuck WWE. Fuck Brock Lesnar.

Why the fuck would they bring back some guy who doesn't give a fuck and will leave within a year, and is probably getting paid double the money anyone else on the roster is, while they work their ass off every week. So he can come back and just bury John Cena.

Yeah I am fucking mad. This is a joke.

Also before anyone starts giving me shit, imagine if he'd just done that to CM Punk or whoever you like.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



English Dragon said:


> Fuck WWE. Fuck Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Why the fuck would they bring back some guy who doesn't give a fuck and will leave within a year, and is probably getting paid double the money anyone else on the roster is, while they work their ass off every week. So he can come back and just bury John Cena.
> 
> Yeah I am fucking mad. This is a joke.
> 
> Also before anyone starts giving me shit, imagine if he'd just done that to CM Punk or whoever you like.


U mad ?


----------



## rizzotherat

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



SimplyIncredible said:


> Who cares what 'Dave' has to say?
> 
> The guy is a negative nancy about everything and always has been.


Good one

Dave stuck to established facts about Brock.


----------



## rizzotherat

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



English Dragon said:


> Fuck WWE. Fuck Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Why the fuck would they bring back some guy who doesn't give a fuck and will leave within a year, and is probably getting paid double the money anyone else on the roster is, while they work their ass off every week. So he can come back and just bury John Cena.
> 
> Yeah I am fucking mad. This is a joke.
> 
> Also before anyone starts giving me shit, imagine if he'd just done that to CM Punk or whoever you like.


*Explains the concept of profits*


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



English Dragon said:


> Fuck WWE. Fuck Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Why the fuck would they bring back some guy who doesn't give a fuck and will leave within a year, and is probably getting paid double the money anyone else on the roster is, while they work their ass off every week. So he can come back and just bury John Cena.
> 
> Yeah I am fucking mad. This is a joke.
> 
> Also before anyone starts giving me shit, imagine if he'd just done that to CM Punk or whoever you like.


Because it gets the fan excited. It's something different from the usal shit we fans get fed.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

John Cena's already lost a big match this year to a guy who'd rather make movies than wrestle matches. There's no way he's jobbing to a guy who walked out on the company and put out one of the worst Wrestlemania matches of all time as a parting gift (vs Goldberg).


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

LOL @ all the people saying Cena should be champion just so Brock or Rock can win it off of him when all the while when Cena does have the title the IWC can't stand it!

RAW just became insteresting, I'm all for returning stars coming back, the roster at the moment IMO is at an all time low and needs some injection of bad ass into it!


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Because it gets the fan excited. It's something different from the usal shit we fans get fed.


Yeah I understand this. As long as Cena actually goes over in the end I'll be ok. 

I don't understand why Brock is being cheered. I fucking hate him.

I dislike The Rock but at least he can wrestle and wont fucking injure everyone.

Also Lesnar V Taker should happen at WM. 

Let Lesnar go undefeated all year, infact Vince might just let him end the streak I wouldnt be surprised.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



English Dragon said:


> Yeah I understand this. As long as Cena actually goes over in the end I'll be ok.
> 
> I don't understand why Brock is being cheered. I fucking hate him.
> 
> I dislike The Rock but at least he can wrestle and wont fucking injure everyone.
> 
> Also Lesnar V Taker should happen at WM.
> 
> Let Lesnar go undefeated all year, infact Vince might just let him end the streak I wouldnt be surprised.


You do know Brock Lesnar is a very good wrestler? And if Cena Vs Brock is to happen, Brock will be going over. They will want him to look strong going into WM 29 to face The Greatest Of All Time - The Rock.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

So happy! I've marked out more times in the past few days than I have in the previous eight years, I was jumping up and down like a spaz when Lesnar's music hit.

To all those people whining about old stars coming back and taking 'da noo gize spotz', who the fuck is good enough to step up and become a larger than life superstar in this current roster of shite? Just Punk, that's it! 

Fuck your bland no presence/orquad/generic heels like Barrett, Ziggler, Swagger and Cody, those guys belong in the mid card until they can improve drastically, Miz isn't credible and his big 2009 - 2011 push failed to get him over to the point where he needed to be, Chris Jericho has very little star power in 2012, Christian and Mark Henry's window's of opportunity have passed them by for one reason or another while Daniel Bryan is a talented guy who should be the star of the midcard as he doesn't have the presence of a main eventer. That's zero people on this list who have genuine main event potential.

As for the faces? lol, Randy Orton has failed to become a huge deal despite recieving a constant massive push, Sheamus needs to be built up slowly and steadily so the fans don't reject him (he could be Cena mark II), Brodus Clay is a natural heel and is only face due to a stupid gimmick that's not main event worthy, Santino is along the same lines barring the heel part, Big Show is a perrenial under achieving bore, R-Truth had something as a heel I'll give you that but WWE ruined his momentum, Kofi doesn't have 'it', Alex Riley is green as goose shit and Zack Ryder has only just managed to become a regular on raw, give him time to develop into a top role if he really is good enough for it. So out of that list there are two guys who could make it as heels and a couple of guys who could be ready in a year or two, three guys who have long term potential and one guy who WWE genuinely fucked up on doesn't equate to a roster being held down. You can cry Dean Ambrose all you want, but unless he bulks up it's going to take him a long time to convince Vinny Mac to put him in the main event scene (WHC is not the main event, all you Bryan marks), just look at how long it took a world class talent in CM Punk to become an established main eventer.

WWE have made a very wise move in bringing back Lesnar and a hugely developed (skill wise) Prince Albert, WWE just got really interesting, add these guys to Rock, Cena, HHH, Taker and Punk then you have a great main event scene, regardless of who is part time and who is not, in fact, that just gives the rest of the underachieving roster a chance to step up and grow with genuine world class headliners.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Lol at anyone who thinks Brock came back to job to Cena, Lesnar is a guy who genuinely does have an ego and there is no way he will lose to him. I don't know what their plans are for him but if wrestles Cena he is going over unquestionably, unless Cena finally turns heel and cheats to win or something like that.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Everyone saying Brock will definitely beat Cena are the ones that said Cena would definitely beat Rock.


----------



## vamp1ro

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Hopefully they just let Brock be himself like they did with Stone Cold. Always loved Brock's post-fight interviews when he was with the UFC. Luckily Brock doesn't need a manager these days, even though I'd love to see Paul Heyman back. Wouldn't mind seeing Sable as Brock's valet either, she's still smokin'.

The only unfortunate part of Brock returning now is he will be either feuding with Cena or Undertaker. While Taker is a legend, he doesn't have the ability to feud with Brock every Monday night. Cena has the schedule and physical ability to, but I'm just tired of seeing him in the spotlight every week. If Brock/Cena does happen, even if Brock is booked as the heel with Cena the face, the crowd with mark out for Brock anyway.

*Best Brock Quote Ever:*
After defeating Frank Mir "I'm going to drink a Coors Light. That's right a Coors. Bud Light don't pay me nothing. I'm gonna go home, celebrate with my friends and get on top of my wife tonight."


----------



## lightfm

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



English Dragon said:


> Fuck WWE. Fuck Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Why the fuck would they bring back some guy who doesn't give a fuck and will leave within a year, and is probably getting paid double the money anyone else on the roster is, while they work their ass off every week. So he can come back and just bury John Cena.
> 
> Yeah I am fucking mad. This is a joke.
> 
> Also before anyone starts giving me shit, imagine if he'd just done that to CM Punk or whoever you like.


He mad.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Look, I'm not a huge fan of either. However, I do prefer Brock over Cena, or at least I did at one point. Brock left, and as a fan I don't respect that side of him, and the middle fingers at the end of his last match was a smack in the fact to paying adults. Cena can't touch Lesnar in terms of skill in the ring, but I will give Cena credit for still being around. I find myself not really interested in Cena because I do feel his character has been very stale, and for a very long time.

Even in his youthful, rebellious days on Smackdown where he would verse every promo he could, and make sense with it all. Cena is a verbal assassin, and I would imagine that he has a ton to say especially to his "haters". He is more hated than LeBron James in Cleveland. Cena is the Tiger Woods/Lebron James of pro wrestling. He is the poster boy that people really don't like, but still watch. I just can't understand why the WWE would consider jobbing him out to a man who walked out on the company for bigger, and better things. I could understand The Rock, I guess, but now Cena is in line for another "job"? Don't get it.


----------



## rodanextreme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

There seems to be a lot of talk here regarding Lesnar not caring about wrestling, only doing it for the money etc. etc. Has Lesnar actually said in interviews that he doesn't care about wrestling, or is everybody just assuming this because he left to follow other ambitions after getting an enormous push?

Just wondering, because I don't actually know the answer.


----------



## Lm2

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

i knew he was going come out when cena was stalling, and rock wasn't coming back out, music hit and i haven't marked so hard since i was a younger brock lesnar is a beast and will bring so much ratings to raw


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



legendmaker2 said:


> i knew he was going come out when cena was stalling, and rock wasn't coming back out, music hit and i haven't marked so hard since i was a younger brock lesnar is a beast and will bring so much ratings to raw



I'm sure he came out like 5 minutes late, Cena was talking pretty slow and repeating him self towards the end


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I dont usually follow threads while watching Raw but last night i was following the thread on bloodyelbow (MMA site), theyd had a big Mania thread going too and in between the expected 'wtf is this crap?' posts was a majority of people marking the fuck out and a lot of ex-fans remembering just how much fun a wrestling show can be.
VERY interested to see the ratings the next few weeks, Brock will absolutley bring a lot of interest and coming off a big mania things already feel a little fresher and unpredictable.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I wont lie, I marked. But theres something about Brock that prevents me from getting a raging hard on for his return. Maybe its the fact hat I hated his guts when he beat my childhood hero The Rock in 2002, man I was as pissed as a eight year old could be. 

Hopefully Rock gets his revenge soon....


----------



## rizzotherat

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



rodanextreme said:


> There seems to be a lot of talk here regarding Lesnar not caring about wrestling, only doing it for the money etc. etc. Has Lesnar actually said in interviews that he doesn't care about wrestling, or is everybody just assuming this because he left to follow other ambitions after getting an enormous push?
> 
> Just wondering, because I don't actually know the answer.


Every interview he has done for the past 6-7 years.


----------



## Example

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Man the WWE is spot on with these returns at the moment. So glad to see the return of Lesnar and I'm sure he will have a quality match with Cena whenever that may be. I could imagine a steel cage match between the two at Extreme Rules. As for The Rock/Brock 2 should happen at Summerslam ten years on from their 2002 encounter. Looking forward to next weeks RAW now.

Here comes the pain!


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I wasn't convinced he was coming back at all, so I actually found that to be a very pleasant surprise. It'll be very interesting to see where they go with him, and I wonder if The Rock will get involved as well.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I can't stop associating Brock with his brutalization of Zack Gowen. That traumatised me as a child.


----------



## savethedreams

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Yeah I was thinking maybe he was coming out late, because Cena went on and on and on and nothing happened, I would've enjoyed The Rock coming out and say "i gotta little surprise for ya" and gave HIM the F5 . The fans did kinda ruin it for us TV-watching folks but nonetheless, THE FANS ARE SUPPOSE TO lol, if they knew lesnar was in the building.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

i loved Raw (watching it again atm)

NOW Feed Everyone to Lesner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

LOL The Cena fans are mad.

Cena get's pinned clean by The Rock at Mania and F-5'd the night after by Brock lol


----------



## lesje

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

BROCK! BROCK! BROCK! BROCK!


----------



## Jeffy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena will drop his hustle loyalty and respect crap because of Lesnar. That will be whole feud about. If anyone thinks WWE would let their top face lose second time in a row clean or Cena going over former UFC champion with giant ego, than you are stupid. He will join Lesnar, not fight him.


----------



## Isuzu

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I still think Brock looked very awkward. He just didnt look right


----------



## Thepieeater

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



lesje said:


> BROCK! BROCK! BROCK! BROCK!


First, ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!

Now, BROCK!BROCK!BROCK!BROCK!BROCK!BROCK!BROCK!BROCK!BROCK!

John Cenas' in for one hell of a test.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I new Brock was in Miami, expected his return at either WM itself or the Raw after, the crowd even chanted for him and I still marked out when his music hit, now thats a mark-out moment, 2 nights in a row the WWE put out mark-out moments, well done (Y)

And I know its been said but really what more is there to say except:

Well.....Here Comes the Pain! (They should bring Tazz back just to say that when he comes out)


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

When RAW went off, I went to shower and change my completely soiled clothes. And I got to thinking, how long before Batista returns? Lesnar and Batista would be too much for ole John boy, so what would he do? Oh I know, get this guy...


----------



## James Curran

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I loled at the croud chanting "we want lesnar" they gave the entire last 4 minutes of the show away.


----------



## dlb223

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> When RAW went off, I went to shower and change my completely soiled clothes. And I got to thinking, how long before Batista returns? Lesnar and Batista would be too much for ole John boy, so what would he do? Oh I know, get this guy...


If only Goldberg was interested


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Am I the only one who wants Tazz back now?

I just want to hear him say "Here comes the pain!"

He was always the best at calling Brock Lesnar matches.


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

As soon as The Rock rock bottomed Cena for the 1, 2, 3 it began a new era in wwe. Brock and A-Train returning. The crowd going wild for every match, recognizing Bryan and Zigglers talent. It was an outstanding Raw and can't wait for what the future holds for the company. Loved Brock's return, loved the F5, certainly a mark out moment


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Thepieeater said:


> *First, ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!
> 
> Now, BROCK!BROCK!BROCK!BROCK!BROCK!BROCK!BROCK!BROCK!BROCK!*
> 
> John Cenas' in for one hell of a test.


Cena is a COCK!COCK!COCK!COCK!COCK!COCK!COCK!COCK!COCK!COCK!


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

How to mark out like a kid.


----------



## Brian Styles

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Morning after.... Still marking out.


----------



## AlwaysBrave

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Brian Styles said:


> Morning after.... Still marking out.


It's a mark out moment bro. I must have watched it again a thousand times by now.


----------



## AlwaysBrave

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



James Curran said:


> I loled at the croud chanting "we want lesnar" they gave the entire last 4 minutes of the show away.


Even after reading the rumors and hearing all the chants for Lesnar I still never expected him to show up. I expected Rocky to come out and the show to end with some lame ass handshake of mutual respect between Cena and Rock. But instead Lesnar actually shows up. Fuckin awesome.


----------



## Majesty

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



KrazyGreen said:


> All he has to say is, this guy? This guy is the face of the company? And laugh him off like some joke.
> 
> As much as Cena fans don't want to hear that, it's really ALL he has to do.
> 
> John has done a fine job making himself look like a fool half the time. As much as I try to like him, it gets harder and harder. The reason he's being treated this way is because he hasn't done much to garner new viewership in the 4 years. For as much merchandise as he's sold, he's become a detriment on the same token due to his inability to drive in new fanbases. Kids eventually grow up and grow out of this shit, and it's about damn time the company panders to adults who are still fans.


Basically Brock is the link to everything Cena became. 

Let's not forget it was Brock putting Cena out of commision that eventually got him over. Cause while he was injured, he was cutting all those anti-Brock rap promos. And changed his finisher to the F-U which was against Brock's F-5. That entire feud is what got Cena over as kind of a big deal, and his feud with the Undertaker afterwards sealed it. 

Let's not forget it was in those Lesnar and Undertaker matches that the crowd would chant "Cena, Cena, Cena!" because of the performance he put on in both matches and those feuds.

it was those two feuds that made us all like Cena as a serious deal like "Holy crap THIS GUY could be the future!" And it all started with Lesnar. 

Cena you could say has lost that "mean streak" and has grown comfortable at the top and knows his spot is secure no matter what he does so he decides to deprive the audience and the crowd of anything different from him cause he knows with the Rock gone his spot is pretty much secure.... and then Brock returned..


----------



## Thepieeater

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



lesje said:


> BROCK! BROCK! BROCK! BROCK!


First, ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!ROCK!

Now, BROCK!BROCK!BROCK!BROCK!BROCK!BROCK!BROCK!BROCK!BROCK!

John Cenas' in for one hell of a test.


----------



## WWE_champ

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Heavenly Invader said:


> You, bboy and millions of other prepubescent Cena marks. :lol


Just to let you know,I'm not a prepubescent mark 

I never liked Lesnar. He gets bored with anything he does. He got bored with WWE, got bored with UFC now he's back . He'll drop Vince like a hot potatoe soon.

The guy couldn't even give a crap about his last performance. He flipped off the crowd and gave us the most CRAPPY OVERHYPED match ever. 

If there is someone that Cena needs to call out for not being here, it's Lesnar not Rock!!

Lesnar is a quitter and I,m not going to invest myself in his storylines.He's not worth it.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



WWE_champ said:


> The guy couldn't even give a crap about his last performance. He flipped off the crowd and gave us the most CRAPPY OVERHYPED match ever.


You do realise there were two people in that match? The other person also left. So I think Goldberg has to have some proportion of blame as well...


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

http://...............com/articles/...turns-to-wwe-what-does-it-mean-for-the-future

good read.

bleacher
report... "Brock Lesnar Returns to WWE: What Does It Mean for the Future?" 

not sure why it is censored lol.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



WWE_champ said:


> He got bored with UFC


What? You need to read up..


----------



## mrbam90

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



D.M.N. said:


> You do realise there were two people in that match? The other person also left. So I think Goldberg has to have some proportion of blame as well...


Yeah but i think the reason why lesnar gets most of it is because he actually went on to do something decent whereas i have not seen a single thing that goldberg has done outside of WWE


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

This dude has the ultimate ass kicker theme. So awesome.


----------



## SmarkerMarker

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Now that i've calmed down i'ma shove my view on here.

i am so glad Brock is back, i've been expecting him back since he left UFC but i didn't think it would be this soon! I marked when Rock came back, i marked when Punk won at MITB, this just puts the icing on the cake, heck this is the whole cake loool.
So happy we have a big guy along with Henry, Show and A-Train(that's his name).
If Cena goes over him like he did Kane at EC i will not be happy. I've watched the return of him at least 20 times today, just for the pop not even to watch him refresh Cena. 
Been smiling all morning looool .


----------



## wintersun1

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I highly doubt Brock watched WWE while he was gone, he must have no idea about super Cena or anything else that happened in the past 8 years.


----------



## Theff

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mma-cagewriter/watch-brock-lesnar-return-wwe-115755432.html Its all over Yahoo news too.


----------



## RobsYourUncle

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Marked out like a bitch, kept telling myself it wasn't happening cause I was expecting to be disappointed.

..And then it happened..

I will pay good money to see Ziggler sell an F5.


----------



## CMPunkRKOLegend

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I don't know if this has been said yet in here but I want to see Brock beat Cena at Summerslam and then after the math I want Kurt Angle to run out of the crowd and give Brock an Angle slam, the roof would explode off that arena. I know I'm dreaming here but leave me alone lol


----------



## Pontiusont

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



WWE_champ said:


> Just to let you know,I'm not a prepubescent mark
> 
> I never liked Lesnar. He gets bored with anything he does. He got bored with WWE, got bored with UFC now he's back . He'll drop Vince like a hot potatoe soon.
> 
> The guy couldn't even give a crap about his last performance. He flipped off the crowd and gave us the most CRAPPY OVERHYPED match ever.
> 
> If there is someone that Cena needs to call out for not being here, it's Lesnar not Rock!!
> 
> Lesnar is a quitter and I,m not going to invest myself in his storylines.He's not worth it.



You say it like he went to the WWE, left, went to the UFC, left, all in a short spam. This was over 8 years. And I'm pretty sure he left the WWE because he burned out on the schedule, which isn't uncommon. Him working a few dates per month should be no problem for him. And I don't get the hate for someone wanting to leave and do other things. I think people are just hurt that a guy can come back after years of absence and be more over than 99% of the current roster.


----------



## NonCentz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

If Cena goes the "you turned your back route," Brock can do 1 of 2 things. A shoot a promo like this(I posted this promo a few weeks ago):

"John Cena, at your core your just the man Vince McMahon turned to after Brock Lesnar left. You got the role Vince dreamed up when he saw me, not you. You're a 2nd thought that he turned to in desperation and look what happened because of you, 2nd thought. The show got its lowest ratings and lowest reviews of all time and I went on to being the biggest pay per view draw in UFC history. You are nothing, you are the reason WWE lost the audience it had when I was around because you couldn't do, what Vince wanted me to do and not only do I hate your for it, but the fans hate you for it and Vince hates you for it too and that's why I'm here to kick your ass."

or 

B) Fuck talking, beat the shit out of Cena every time he tries to go that route (I prefer option B).


----------



## BTNH

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Does anyone think Undertaker and Lesnar will have a feud? Happy to have Lesnar back, but it's a shame its late to the point some of the potential cant be realised.

Undertaker and Lesnar had an epic feud throughout 2002 and 2003. Lesnar often came out as the better man and I don't think anyone battered Taker's name as much as Lesnar did, Taker bent over backwards to get Lesnar over and I still remember their Hell In A Cell encounter. I wonder if they will square off. I've heard there is bad blood between them that Taker never got his own back.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Green Light said:


>


i think that guy jizzed in his pants


----------



## Cheap Shot

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Boys in the back are going to be livid, especially because Lesnar IS doing it for the money.


----------



## Cheap Shot

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I'd also mark the fuck out if Lesnar does a shooting star press at Wrestlemania. I highly doubt it'd happen because he is older but still, would be legendary.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

HERE COMES THE PAIN!!!

Brock Lesnar has finally come back to WWE!


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

well cena tweeted this:

"This has never meant more than it does right now #riseabovehate #nevergiveup"


----------



## JimmyJoeJunior

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



greaz taker! said:


> well cena tweeted this:
> 
> "This has never meant more than it does right now #riseabovehate #nevergiveup"


Well cena would cus hes a fucking ******


----------



## Smash

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I was marking like a little fucking girl last night.


----------



## Your_Solution

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar vs Rock
Cena vs Undertaker
Punk vs Austin

WM 29

Make it happen Vince


----------



## 7DeadlySins

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm not sure if it will have any impact at all on his forthcoming WWE run, but there is speculation that Lesnar had some sort of neck surgery after UFC 100. If you look at photos of Lesnar at/before UFC 100 and compare them to photos taken more recently (apparent last night as well,) you can see a major scar on the left side of his neck. Just something to think about...


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

WOW, just WOW ... I never expected him to really return. Epic.


----------



## crissy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

His return was the only reason I even watched raw glad he's back!I bet the guys backstage aint gonna give brock no attitude haha!


----------



## Crocop

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Lets just pray that they dont make Cena beat Lesnar


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Man, Lesnar makes me wanna travel to WM 29.


----------



## BTNH

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

lol just hit me to say this. Who else was mad nostalgic when he came out? Although only there for 2 years (2 fucking years! shows his colossal impact), Lesnar personifies the whole ruthless aggression era for me. Just to think his last 2 matches were against fucking Goldberg and Eddie Guerrero! Wow. He reminded me so much of the days of Big Evil Undertaker, Los Guerreros, Evolution, Kurt Angle..


----------



## Smash

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Good luck putting Brock over as a heel vs Cena. No way that would happen. He would do "heel" things and get cheered because he is Brock fucking Lesnar and it is against John Cena.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Crocop said:


> Lets just pray that they dont make Cena beat Lesnar


That would be just stupid


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

His return was badass, just perfect. The crowd deserves major props for making his return as epic as it was. If Batista returns next then the mid-carders in the back better get used to being stuck in mid-card hell for a couple more years. They aren't moving up the card anytime soon with The Rock, Brock Lesnar, John Cena, Randy Orton, Masked Kane, CM Punk, and possibly Batista at the top. I guarantee most of the mid-carders are praying to god that they get moved to Smackdown soon. They have a much better chance of moving up the card over there with Sheamus as the top guy.


----------



## Daesim

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I don't like that Brock came back. 

1. I feel like it hurts his legacy. This is obviously being done for the money, but he doesn't need any money. I can't figure this out at all.

2. His success as a fighter brought a kind of credibility to wrestling that it never (honestly) had before. A former WWE champion who also became a UFC heavyweight champion? Unbelievably awesome. Him coming back to WWE makes him look like a has-been fighter who can't hack it anymore i.e. Ken Shamrock in TNA.

3. When he quit the WWE, he had very legitimate reasons for doing so. His body was being punished night in and night out, he was forced on the road for far longer than he wanted to be, he said he felt like he was being taken advantage of and that he was going to get hurt, so he left. The next couple years *COMPLETELY* justified his attitude with the Eddie and Chris thing. He might have been a dick about leaving, but he drew a line in the sand and stood his own ground, and told the machine to fuck off because it wasn't going to grind him up into sausage like everyone else. I respect the hell out of him for that and if more top level performers had that kind of integrity, there would be some big changes made in the WWE.

But now he came back. And I feel like it's pissing in the milk that he did so.


----------



## metr0man

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Let's play a game of "How will WWE Creative ruin this storyline"???

I predict 1 of the following things:

1) Comedy. Lesner gets paired with comedy figures. Goldust appears and puts a gold wig on his head. Other comedy bits like that.

2) Lesner tries to get with Eve and becomes a nervous stammering mess trying to ask her out. She laughs and he becomes a total b-tch for her. 

3) HHH returns and starts a feud with Brock. Every promo between the two starts with Lesner prefacing ever interaction with talk about how much he respects HHH, how The Game is one of the best ever, etc, "BUT..." They have a Last Man Standing PPV match which HHH narrowly wins.

4) Him and Cena have a face to face promo. Cena smirks his way through it, rolls his eyes, doesn't care that he got beat down, and beats Brock clean. Then gives a horrible speech about how much he respects Brock

5) Lesner is pushed as a monster for 2 months. He gets an injury (nothing major but enough that he can't work matches for a month). WWE responds by jobbing him to the Seamus brogue kick in 20 seconds.

6) Losing streak: After losing to Cena they run a "losing streak angle" where Brock loses for a month and a half straight, becoming more and more depressed. Then suddenly he wins the title, but has no heat b/c of the losing streak.


----------



## Kun10

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



metr0man said:


> Let's play a game of "How will WWE Creative ruin this storyline"???
> 
> I predict 1 of the following things:
> 
> 1) Comedy. Lesner gets paired with comedy figures. Goldust appears and puts a gold wig on his head. Other comedy bits like that.
> 
> 2) Lesner tries to get with Eve and becomes a nervous stammering mess trying to ask her out. She laughs and he becomes a total b-tch for her.
> 
> 3) HHH returns and starts a feud with Brock. Every promo between the two starts with Lesner prefacing ever interaction with talk about how much he respects HHH, how The Game is one of the best ever, etc, "BUT..." They have a Last Man Standing PPV match which HHH narrowly wins.
> 
> 4) Him and Cena have a face to face promo. Cena smirks his way through it, rolls his eyes, doesn't care that he got beat down, and beats Brock clean. Then gives a horrible speech about how much he respects Brock
> 
> 5) Lesner is pushed as a monster for 2 months. He gets an injury (nothing major but enough that he can't work matches for a month). WWE responds by jobbing him to the Seamus brogue kick in 20 seconds.
> 
> 6) Losing streak: After losing to Cena they run a "losing streak angle" where Brock loses for a month and a half straight, becoming more and more depressed. Then suddenly he wins the title, but has no heat b/c of the losing streak.


If you're going to try and be clever at least pick stuff that could actually happen. The only thing out of that list that I could see even remotely happening is 4.


----------



## adamxavier

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I know its been reported that Brock has only signed a 1yr contract. And if that is the case, who is to say that they will not renegotiate before or after the curtent deal expires? When Brock left, he was very young and possibly immature. This coild have led to him either makibg bad decisions or getting bad advice. The guy has done a lot since he left (football, ufc). It is possible that he has come back after this time with passion and a taste for the business again. I for one would enjoy seeing him back for longer than a year.

Thank you WWE for making this fun and exciting again. (Wasnt that one of punks goals during the summer of punk?)


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Lol, on what mma fans say. 

Nice thing about WWE is you dont have to get hit by the most powerfull strikers on the planet–ex. Cain, Overeem, JDS, etc- -im not sayin professional wrestlers are pu$$ys by any means, but taking shots by those monsters(MMA’s best) is a completly different ballgame then jumping off the top rope on top of some stuntman/actor–just ask Broke ,I mean Brock,if you think I dont know what im talkin about

Oh man, this is huge news!

Brock Lesnar signed with the WWE again, this is gonna change everything! 

Oh wait, no. It doesn’t change anything. This is MMA. Not fake wrestling. Who gives a damn if he signed on with them again. Let’s write some more articles about ACTIVE MMA fighters and what THEIR up to as far as THEIR bouts. 

What’s next, Kimbo Slice?.



Lol, these morrons have no idea how pro wrestling. 

But, Here comes the pain. Hope he makes wwe more popular again.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I knew there were rumours but I still fucking marked out when his music hit.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

If Brock could keep renewing his contract for 5 mil a year, and only 30-40 appearances then I don't see why he wouldn't do milk the cow for all it's worth.


----------



## GOON

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

i want a sequel to his match with zach gowen from 2003.


----------



## mrbam90

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

He looked kinda flabby


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



TheF1BOB said:


> The way he kicked Cenas hat was just... words I can't explain.
> 
> Fucking awesome!!!


I agree. It symbolizes how much I hate the Cena era.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



adamxavier said:


> I know its been reported that Brock has only signed a 1yr contract. And if that is the case, who is to say that they will not renegotiate before or after the curtent deal expires? When Brock left, he was very young and possibly immature. This coild have led to him either makibg bad decisions or getting bad advice. The guy has done a lot since he left (football, ufc). It is possible that he has come back after this time with passion and a taste for the business again. I for one would enjoy seeing him back for longer than a year.
> 
> Thank you WWE for making this fun and exciting again. (Wasnt that one of punks goals during the summer of punk?)


And he got married too and has a kid,so since UFC is done for him, football won't happen, and his wife is obviously a WWE fan too, I can see him sticking around longer. He just signs a 1 year deal to be at WM in 2013 and then will see what WWE has planned for him after and then will decide if he wants to stay or not.


----------



## Greg Hay version 1

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I know I am not the only who doesn't care he was not a great pro wrestler and he never will be with his crappy backflips. I say just go back to the UFC because he is better there then he ever was in the WWE or WWF whatever it was at the time. I just hope for not another Goldberg vs Brock because that match sucked balls.


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



7DeadlySins said:


> I'm not sure if it will have any impact at all on his forthcoming WWE run, but there is speculation that Lesnar had some sort of neck surgery after UFC 100. If you look at photos of Lesnar at/before UFC 100 and compare them to photos taken more recently (apparent last night as well,) you can see a major scar on the left side of his neck. Just something to think about...


Cena and Edge both had major neck surgery and it didn't stop them, Cena moreso than Edge.


----------



## kamatose

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

The RAW crowd ruined the return. If there was ever a time to pipe in a crowd chant that was it for national tv. Overlap it with Rock chants. Cena needs to learn you gotta react to the crowd too. On that note, Lesnar looked out of shape to me.


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



mrbam90 said:


> He looked kinda flabby


a bit of weight lifting and that problem will solve itseld and remember he isnt 25 anymore like he was when he left
and he is so white that the muscle contrast does not come of great ,,hence why bodybuilders use faketan


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



lesnarism said:


> a bit of weight lifting and that problem will solve itseld and remember he isnt 25 anymore like he was when he left
> and he is so white that the muscle contrast does not come of great hence why bodybuilders use faketan


the guys still only 35! if he wants he can stay here for another decade!!! if he wants anyway. lol But he is still quite young, weight lift and regular work out in the gym will get him back in great shape.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Thought I would post some quotes from a UFC Forum, to get a different take on him:



> That episode of RAW was actually pretty good, reminded me of older wrestling and the crowd was amazing. Having Brock return just topped it all off.





> Best one in years that i've seen.
> CM Punk got drunk.
> The Rock vows to win the championship again.
> Lesnar F5s the fake slim shady
> 
> It has the potential to be an entertaining year in pro wrestling!





> I am disgusted at myself for being interested in seeing this





> It was the nostalgia that caught me, very entertaining television IMO





> Uhhh... I'll probably start watching wrestling now.
> 
> Wat the ****.





> so i tuned in just to see brock and whats been up. man its been so many years. i have no idea who any of these guys are except for the rock. where the hell is jim ross?





> I don't know how you can watch WWE honestly... It's ****ing embarrassing that grown men act like children and people sweat over them like horny 13 year old One Direction groupies.





> its funny how a WWE star draws people into watching his UFC fights. tonight it was the other way around, i havent watched that **** in like 7 years and i tuned in just to see brock.well i long gave up trying. i dont know who any of these new wrestlers are. i know the rock and john cena from watching movies but ive never seen them actually wrestle or brock lesnar either.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



CC91 said:


> Thought I would post some quotes from a UFC Forum, to get a different take on him:


here we go!


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

one thing is for sure the wwe bringing brock back is good for us fans ,, the more lesnar and the rock the less cena we have to watch and when hes on tv he gets his ass kicked by either one of them
and brock will not job to cena mark my words he will not job to cena because the wwe is not stupid enough and fuck this up they will listen to lesnar
ooh yeah and hopefully they will bring pauly back on tv as his mouthpiece i miss paul on wwe tv


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

yes I want paul too


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Vince is smart .. Brock is a huge draw and possibly could cross over *some* UFC fans 

but if you are planning on keeping them , please trim the fat , no more hornswoggle or santino bullshit for example


can you imagine a UFC fan watching wrestling just to see Brock , then while waching the show you got a cheesy ass hornswoggle segment , or michael cole dancing contest .. lol he'd be like "why i'm i watching this shit ? not even Brock is worth it"


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rocky Mark said:


> Vince is smart .. Brock is a huge draw and possibly could cross over *some* UFC fans
> 
> but if you are planning on keeping them , please trim the fat , no more hornswoggle or santino bullshit for example
> 
> 
> can you imagine a UFC fan watching wrestling just to see Brock , then while waching the show you got a cheesy ass hornswoggle segment , or michael cole dancing contest .. lol he'd be like "why i'm i watching this shit ? not even Brock is worth it"


LOL


----------



## Berkajr

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I totally marked out when Brocks music played. He is in the same bad ass leauge as Goldberg. A big monster that makes you believe in what he does. He is a freak of nature. 

Only reason Batista and Cena got pushed for the main event spots is because Brock left. There is a reason Brock sell tickets


----------



## Spike

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Crocop said:


> Lets just pray that they dont make Cena beat Lesnar


Brock owes John for jobbing for him at Backlash 2003 

Interesting that the contract is a year. Look at what happened last time people knew Brock was leaving after Wrestlemania...

I have to laugh at that quote from the UFC board saying they haven't watched in 7 years but still haven't seen The Rock or Cena wrestle. Erm.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rocky Mark said:


> Vince is smart .. Brock is a huge draw and possibly could cross over *some* UFC fans
> 
> but if you are planning on keeping them , please trim the fat , no more hornswoggle or santino bullshit for example
> 
> 
> can you imagine a UFC fan watching wrestling just to see Brock , then while waching the show you got a cheesy ass hornswoggle segment , or michael cole dancing contest .. lol he'd be like "why i'm i watching this shit ? not even Brock is worth it"




LOL! Totally agree. Some UFC/MMA fans are complete A-holes, and I couldn't give a damn if those douchebags started watching again(They'd look like retards anyway, watching something they've been bashing on for years), but hopefully the sensible ones don't have to go through that BS.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rocky Mark said:


> Vince is smart .. Brock is a huge draw and possibly could cross over *some* UFC fans
> 
> but if you are planning on keeping them , please trim the fat , no more hornswoggle or santino bullshit for example
> 
> 
> can you imagine a UFC fan watching wrestling just to see Brock , then while waching the show you got a cheesy ass hornswoggle segment , or michael cole dancing contest .. lol he'd be like "why i'm i watching this shit ? not even Brock is worth it"


this


----------



## just1988

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**






Loved Lesnar's return, mark out central!


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

i agree some ufc/mma fans dont want to see the fun of watching wwe only because its "fake" but they dont see the effort en dedication it takes to be a wwe superstar


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rocky Mark said:


> Vince is smart .. Brock is a huge draw and possibly could cross over *some* UFC fans
> 
> but if you are planning on keeping them , please trim the fat , no more hornswoggle or santino bullshit for example
> 
> 
> can you imagine a UFC fan watching wrestling just to see Brock , then while waching the show you got a cheesy ass hornswoggle segment , or michael cole dancing contest .. lol he'd be like "why i'm i watching this shit ? not even Brock is worth it"


Agree with Hornswoggle, disagree with Santino - as he seems to have been super over as of late. Even last night I think he got a reaction, also when he was alongside Brodus on the stage.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

i know the contracts only for a yr but depending on how this year goes i hope to see him return full time for the next 3-4 yrs and get a SCSA vs. Brock at WM 30, i think that would b way bettr than SCSA vs. Punk, but thats just me


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

A lot of people seem to think Brock is coming back on a weekly basis.

Didn't the link say something about him being there on a part time basis? Less than Triple H?

Makes sense considering Lesnar openly hated being on the road all the time.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock isn't out of shape. He just works out differently because he was in the UFC. He was probably training more for functional strength as opposed to bodybuilding strength. A lot of people from the UFC look similiar to how Brock looks now. I'm sure if he changed his workout routines to focus on his physique he would look similiar to how he looked when he was in the WWE.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

So is Brock a heel or a face? I assume since he's attacked Cena that makes him a heel.. which won't work cause the crowd will cheer him.

I can just imagine Cena's "new" promos, 'he abandoned you for NFL and UFC. I'm here every week he's not..'. If I have to hear that shit one more time I'll go crazy.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Attacking Cena = face. Sad but true.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



greaz taker! said:


> well cena tweeted this:
> 
> "This has never meant more than it does right now #riseabovehate #nevergiveup"


I could care less about Cena now.

I really wanted a heel turn because the product is so bad but with Punk, Bryan, Ziggler and now Lesnar with guys like The Rock being there on a part time basis I don't even care.

I'd rather him not be on my screen.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



1TheGreatOne1 said:


> So is Brock a heel or a face? I assume since he's attacked Cena that makes him a heel.. which won't work cause the crowd will cheer him.
> 
> I can just imagine Cena's "new" promos, 'he abandoned you for NFL and UFC. I'm here every week he's not..'. If I have to hear that shit one more time I'll go crazy.


I was expecting him to be a heel but he might be like an heelish style face, if you get me lol

If he's feuding with Cena the chanced are the fans are going to cheer him.


----------



## Deshad C.

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I wonder if The WWE is actually gonna let Brock beat Cena though. Idk, I just don't see it.

Granted, I didn't see The Rock winning either...so who knows.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



TheGreatOne1991 said:


> A lot of people seem to think Brock is coming back on a weekly basis.
> 
> Didn't the link say something about him being there on a part time basis? Less than Triple H?
> 
> Makes sense considering Lesnar openly hated being on the road all the time.


Two RAWs a month + PPV appearances.

Probably will not be at house shows.


----------



## Moscow08

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

*Here comes the* lack of personality/charisma/mic skills.
*Here comes* another ungrateful, egotistical, part time, half arsed douchebag that Cena has to put over.

Good times ahead!

Brock is heel, he will be heel for this, last night was a smarky crowd, in most other cities Cena will be cheered above Brock, this is a fact, there seems to be some delusions on here about this. 7-16 year olds do not give a shit about Brock Lesnar. He'll hardly win any new fans over with charm, personality and charisma because he lacks completely in those departments.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Moscow08 said:


> *Here comes the* lack of personality/charisma/mic skills.
> *Here comes* another ungrateful, egotistical, part time, half arsed douchebag that Cena has to put over.
> 
> Good times ahead!
> 
> Brock is heel, he will be heel for this, last night was a smarky crowd, in most other cities Cena will be cheered above Brock, this is a fact, there seems to be some delusions on here about this. 7-16 year olds do not give a shit about Brock Lesnar. He'll hardly win any new fans over with charm, personality and charisma because he lacks completely in those departments.


wrong on so many levels .. he has personality and charisma , what you saw last night was charisma , if he was a bland vanilla hack he wouldn't have gotten a pop like that 

as for mic skills , he doesn't need any , Lesnar was one of those wrestlers with a character that doesn't require mic skills to get over , like how Taker was in the early 90's 


would the kids dig him ? i wouldn't rule it out .. the guy has a badass presence in him , maybe the kids would click with him , hell maybe you are right and they wont 

he still got the 18-49 demographic with him , which is a huge amount of the audience , AND he'll have some crossover UFC fans with him .. the guy is a meg draw see his fights' buyrates


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

*Here comes the lack of personality/charisma/mic skills.*[/B]
thats why he needs pauly


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



TheGreatOne1991 said:


> A lot of people seem to think Brock is coming back on a weekly basis.
> 
> Didn't the link say something about him being there on a part time basis? Less than Triple H?
> 
> Makes sense considering Lesnar openly hated being on the road all the time.


from what i read it's a 30-35 appearance .. so it's probably 3 or 2 RAWs a month plus PPV appearances 

he ain't doing house shows or international tours that's for sure


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

btw after looking the replay of that f5 you can see lesnar searching for the hardcamera


----------



## Moscow08

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rocky Mark said:


> wrong on so many levels .. he has personality and charisma , what you saw last night was charisma , if he was a bland vanilla hack he wouldn't have gotten a pop like that
> 
> as for mic skills , he doesn't need any , Lesnar was one of those wrestlers with a character that doesn't require mic skills to get over , like how Taker was in the early 90's
> 
> 
> would the kids dig him ? i wouldn't rule it out .. the guy has a badass presence in him , maybe the kids would click with him , hell maybe you are right and they wont
> 
> he still got the 18-49 demographic with him , which is a huge amount of the audience , AND he'll have some crossover UFC fans with him .. the guy is a meg draw see his fights' buyrates


Making a mean face , pushing your chest out and bouncing up and down does not constitute as 'having charisma'.
He got a pop like that cos he "returned" and there was a huge smark presence. Smarks eat shit like that up because they're complete and utter tools(*same people btw who booed him out the building at Wrestlemania 20*). 
I wont pull any punches, I've always felt Brock Lesnar was the most over rated, over hyped, over pushed wrestler in the modern era. Angle/Taker/The Rock did all the entertaining work during their feuds. 

Lesnar's work was as follows - 

Let Heyman do all the talking
Make mean face
Bounce up and down
Make an even meaner face
Bounce up and down some more
Bury someone - rinse repeat.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

on a side note , Lesnar circling the ring while his music was playing and the crowd were chanting "HOLY SHIT" .. the most badass moment in recent history


----------



## Striker

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar should go on SD! and bury the whole midcard in a 1 on 8 handicap. 

U mad IWC?


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Striker said:


> Lesnar should go on SD! and bury the whole midcard in a 1 on 8 handicap.
> 
> U mad IWC?


that is a good idea but 1 on 8 is to much maybe 1 on 2 or 1 on 3 just to make him look good and build his status and legacy as a beast like he was 10 years ago


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rocky Mark said:


> on a side note , Lesnar circling the ring while his music was playing and the crowd were chanting "HOLY SHIT" .. the most badass moment in recent history


Totally! Like a lion.


----------



## cena542007

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Watched the last 3 minutes of RAW over 10 times, and every time I hear Brock's music, I instantly get chills..this is the greatest thing since 2005.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rocky Mark said:


> on a side note , Lesnar circling the ring while his music was playing and the crowd were chanting "HOLY SHIT" .. the most badass moment in recent history


Definitely. He picked a great crowd to come back to.


----------



## Moscow08

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

LOL, WTF is going on, how was that badass?

They KNEW he was coming back, they were chanting "we want Lesnar" ffs, why then chant "holy shit" when he comes, as if it's a surprise.
The "Holy Shit" chant works when something unreal, crazy and out of the blue happens, it's pretty embarrassing when it's used by smarks to try and solidify a moment they've already ruined because they're complete spastics.


----------



## Striker

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brocks face looks weird as fuck. Anyone else see that?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Great to see him back.

Thought it was funny that it was 10 years after we saw Hogan/Rock that we then saw Rock/Cena at Wrestlemania, the Raw after Wrestemania 18, Brock made his debut.. The Raw after Wrestlemania 28, Brock made his re-debut. Can't believe it's been 10 years to be honest.

But HOLY POP Batman!


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Now all we need is Goldberg back


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I also love how he kicked Cena's hat after the F5 lol.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



cena542007 said:


> Watched the last 3 minutes of RAW over 10 times, and every time I hear Brock's music, I instantly get chills..this is the greatest thing since 2005.


I've done the same. And I will continue to do so until next Monday!


----------



## ThisIsMyYard

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

So is Lesnar face or heel? RAW's on today in Australia.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Striker said:


> Brocks face looks weird as fuck. Anyone else see that?


Being in a UFC fight can do that to you.


----------



## Bubz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rocky Mark said:


> on a side note , Lesnar circling the ring while his music was playing and the crowd were chanting "HOLY SHIT" .. the most badass moment in recent history


Seriously awesome. What a fucking BOSS!

To anyone saying Brock has no charisma, watch the majority of his last run and he has more than enough. He isn't the most charismatic guy in the company, but he is a fucking beast and his character is basically that of a monster who lets his actions do the talking.

Guy was fucking awesome in the ring as well last time he was with the company, especially for a big man.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

He should be better in the ring than last time he was in the WWE. When he was there, he was training for strength and looks, while during his MMA run he has been done more endurance/agility/flexibillity training so he's even more athletic now than before. A 265 lbs highflyer maybe lol?


----------



## endersghost

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

At the moment, I'm not digging it, but I'm giving Brock a chance. I think it was really shitty the way he walked away from WWE and I think he doesn't have the passion that a lot of the guys have, but if he seems engaged and like he's not just showing up for a paycheck, maybe I'll like him. I never have thought much of him though, I never hated on the guy but I just was never as captivated by him as some of his fans seem to be.


----------



## omaroo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Its good to see him back but man so people are bumming of this guy too much. Rock coming back was the best thing to happens in years, brcok coming back adds to it. Since rock has come back wrestling has been decent and good to watch at times.

BTW even though brocks UFC contract is up doesnt he have some obligation with some MMA sponsors.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I do wish he had that beard he had a while back. Looked like a badass Viking!


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I do wish he had that beard he had a while back. Looked like a badass Viking!


There's only room for one bad ass beard! :danielbryan:


----------



## BackBone2

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Yes he should have returned with the beard, it would have made his character look like he was back from the dead or something, the beard symbolizing his parting away from WWE a few years ago.


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Bob the Jobber said:


> There's only room for one bad ass beard! :danielbryan:


Are you crazy? Brock's beard was the most bad ass


----------



## Bubz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Yeah Brocks beard was awesome! Bryan is the beard in WWE though and he needs to keep it, only one beard is needed.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



slimsellout said:


> Are you crazy? Brock's beard was the most bad ass


It was a joke.


----------



## Eek

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I wouldn't even care who wins, I just want to see Punk vs Brock in a PPV main event with a good amount of time. I was hoping Lauranitis was hinting toward that when he said "natural disaster".


----------



## RKO920

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**





10 years later and I still get chills.


----------



## adamxavier

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Based off the crowd pop from last night and tbe ones he should recieve going forward, hes a face. Especially having shut up the companies biggest heel last night. Hear me out and im sorry if this should go under a different thread.

John Cena is the number one heel in WWE but not in the traditional sense. Think back in the summer. If punk cut that promo on anyone else, or had that feud with anyone else, would he be as big of a face as he is now? No. Would Rock had such a great run and face pop at wm if he faced the miz? No way.

Cena is a heel by definition. A heel is someone you want to see get their ass kicked. And the great majority of the iwc has enjoyed seeing Cena get beat up for over a year. And why do is cena a heel now? Its due to the boyscout rise above the hate schtik. People are not buying into it. But with every great heel, they have to think that their actions are justified. And with cena, he thinks that hes got to be the nice guy boyscout because he is the fave of the company. He as a charachter cannot give in or show weakness because that is not who he believes the face of the company should be. Hence last night when he gave that promo about how much the rock deserved to win, ia the greatest blah blah. People hated it because they wanted to see some anger from him. Show some aggression. For christs sakes, you lost the biggest match ever and you have nothibg to say other than you want to shake the rocks hand? How about "the rock didnt beat me. I defeated myself". And by not giving the people what they wanted and he hasnt for some time now. He is become the most hated man in the company.

This all circles back to Brock Lesnar. Had he come back and attacked the rock or cm punk or the undertaker last night, he would have been a heel. But since it was the most hated man in the company he is now a bigger face than at any time in his career


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



adamxavier said:


> Based off the crowd pop from last night and tbe ones he should recieve going forward, hes a face. Especially having shut up the companies biggest heel last night. Hear me out and im sorry if this should go under a different thread.
> 
> John Cena is the number one heel in WWE but not in the traditional sense. Think back in the summer. If punk cut that promo on anyone else, or had that feud with anyone else, would he be as big of a face as he is now? No. Would Rock had such a great run and face pop at wm if he faced the miz? No way.
> 
> Cena is a heel by definition. A heel is someone you want to see get their ass kicked. And the great majority of the iwc has enjoyed seeing Cena get beat up for over a year. And why do is cena a heel now? Its due to the boyscout rise above the hate schtik. People are not buying into it. But with every great heel, they have to think that their actions are justified. And with cena, he thinks that hes got to be the nice guy boyscout because he is the fave of the company. He as a charachter cannot give in or show weakness because that is not who he believes the face of the company should be. Hence last night when he gave that promo about how much the rock deserved to win, ia the greatest blah blah. People hated it because they wanted to see some anger from him. Show some aggression. For christs sakes, you lost the biggest match ever and you have nothibg to say other than you want to shake the rocks hand? How about "the rock didnt beat me. I defeated myself". And by not giving the people what they wanted and he hasnt for some time now. He is become the most hated man in the company.
> 
> This all circles back to Brock Lesnar. Had he come back and attacked the rock or cm punk or the undertaker last night, he would have been a heel. But since it was the most hated man in the company he is now a bigger face than at any time in his career


He's not a heel by definition.

The fact he's boo'd is because he's stale, not because he's a heel.

He sucks up to the fans, he teams with faces against heels, he feuds with heel pretty much all of the time (Except for The Rock)

He is the definition of a face. A face, that get's boo'd out of arena's because he's stale and is in desperate need of a change in his character. Whether that's a heel turn, or a simple change in his character.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

everyone needs to shutup about the crowd ruining his return. When Rock returned the entire crowd was chanting Rocky. Anyone who acts like it wasnt an epic return is delusional. of course your gonna have a minority who hates what everyone loves but everyone has their own opinion


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Is there any videos of Brock's return from camera phones in the crowd?


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



SoupMan Prime said:


> everyone needs to shutup about the crowd ruining his return. When Rock returned the entire crowd was chanting Rocky. Anyone who acts like it wasnt an epic return is delusional. of course your gonna have a minority who hates what everyone loves but everyone has their own opinion


You are overreacting.

I don't think that the crowd ruin the epic return, but I think that I would have been more amazing if people weren't spoiling Brock's return.

Anyway, that doesn't change that I mark the fuck out when I hear Lesnar's music. I miss the typical Tazz "Well... Here Comes The Pain!", though


----------



## adamxavier

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



TheGreatOne1991 said:


> He's not a heel by definition.
> 
> The fact he's boo'd is because he's stale, not because he's a heel.
> 
> He sucks up to the fans, he teams with faces against heels, he feuds with heel pretty much all of the time (Except for The Rock)
> 
> He is the definition of a face. A face, that get's boo'd out of arena's because he's stale and is in desperate need of a change in his character. Whether that's a heel turn, or a simple change in his character.


Youre right. And now that i re read that i should have said that he is more of a quasi heel. Hes like that guy that has it all, says all the right things and never seems to have an off day. We have all seen this guy at one point or another. And for most of us we do want to see the guy either say what really on his mind or get a punch in the face. And it never happens. And we hate him more because he almost seems to have it too good. Even when things dont go his way, he says all the right things and mist people seem to think hes just a jack ass with a silver toungue. So when we see the big cranky dude just walk up and punch him in the moutb (and kick his stupid hat lol). He is our new hero. Why? Because he did what we cant or wont.

This is why Brock is a face. And while Cena might not be a heel in the traditional sense (he doesnt cheat, or run doqn the fans), most still want to see him get whats comming to him. And thats why i think even after a fued with Brock, he can still get the boos and he can still get heat because we want him to be a "normal" person like all of us and snap. But he doesnt. Which makes us hate him more


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I don't think the crowd ruined it at all.

They and everyone heard the rumours all weekend and were hoping he was there. I don't think anyone knew he was there, they were just hoping he was there so he could come out and detroy Cena.

When I heard the chants I didn't think anything of it because I didn't believe he was there.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**






lol they were chanting "FUCK YOU CENA" after lesnar left :lmao


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Thanks, Rocky Mark.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Nobody in the arena could guaran-damn-tee Lesnar's return until he appears. 

Rumours turning real is awesome for the fans. The crowd were anticipating it, no matter if he appears or not, better than a dead-beat silent crowd. Not everyone are 100% updated to rumours too.

*Play Music.*


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rocky Mark said:


> lol they were chanting "FUCK YOU CENA" after lesnar left :lmao


Poor Cena was legit crying when they started chanting that, hah. I don't know why this chant _always_ gets to him so deeply. Every time they have chanted that, he looks like he's just been stabbed with a knife. At least we can be sure that there is definitely some of the things the crowd say that can get to him.


----------



## Daesim

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Moscow08 said:


> *Here comes the* lack of personality/charisma/mic skills.
> *Here comes* another ungrateful, egotistical, part time, half arsed douchebag that Cena has to put over.
> 
> Good times ahead!
> 
> Brock is heel, he will be heel for this, last night was a smarky crowd, in most other cities Cena will be cheered above Brock, this is a fact, there seems to be some delusions on here about this.*A** 7-16 year olds do not give a shit about Brock Lesnar.*B** He'll hardly win any new fans over with charm, personality and charisma because he lacks completely in those departments.*C**


A. John Cena can't unite a crowd in Boston, his hometown. This has been proven on national television two times, two years in a row.

B. Lesnar does not care about the preteen market. Watch any interview he's given in the last ten years and ask yourself if this guy is someone who cares about appealing to all ages. As for teenagers not caring about him, you are psychotic. MMA is big with teens. They know exactly who Brock Lesnar is. They are impressed with Brock Lesnar. He's legit, and that brings with it a little something called: "credibility."

C. You're right, he won't win any fans over with personality, or charm. He'll do it the same way he did last time: Impressive wrestling skills combined with freakish brute strength and agility. Brock is as quick as Bryan Danielson, for Christ's sake. A big guy who can move like he does, and who can deliver a slam to a Big Show-size performer? Get out of here. It's over.

The audience reaction to his return, a mutant audience of smarks who know a lot about wrestling went insane when he rolled in, and with good reason. No one gets that kind of respect without earning it.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Choke2Death said:


> Poor Cena was legit crying when they started chanting that, hah. I don't know why this chant _always_ gets to him so deeply. Every time they have chanted that, he looks like he's just been stabbed with a knife. At least we can be sure that there is definitely some of the things the crowd say that can get to him.


Haha maybe acting? He probably used to it anyway, since he always mention it in his trash talk too. He should have known the fans while being emotional, are having fun too.

Maybe PG damaged his brain too much. His finisher move was "FU" anyway, but got F5 instead.




---

To some idiots above, who would want to see Brock cut out a 10-20mins promo? What we want to see is Lesnar manhandling and crushing others.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Did they bring back lesnar to take attention away from cena's character change, or is this all being orchestrated to further his character change?


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



evoked21 said:


> Haha maybe acting? He probably used to it anyway, since he always mention it in his trash talk too. He should have known the fans while being emotional, are having fun too.
> 
> Maybe PG damaged his brain too much. His finisher move was "FU" anyway, but got F5 instead.


Acting? Lol, hell no! His character is supposed to no-sell anything the fans throw at him, but on the big screen in one of the fan video tapings you can clearly see him wipe some tears off his eyes as he gets up and the "Fuck you Cena" chants are going on.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I hope Brock never utters the words "WWE Universe"


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> I hope Brock never utters the words "WWE Universe"


Brock is probably going to work with a script so unfortunately...


----------



## Boss Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

It was SHOCKING


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Brock is probably going to work with a script so unfortunately...


Can't they get Heyman back for him? Let Heyman do the talking and Lesnar do the destroying?

I am sure this is the only deal Heyman would agree to come back for.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I hope Brock never swings and misses during that 5 moves of doom sequence. Watching Rock do it at mania crushed me. I absolutely hate that EVERYONE swings and misses. Its like noone learns or everyone is just stupid.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

so when lesnar first match expected to happen?
I am sure at a ppv maybe no way out? MITB?
btw anyone remember this match?


----------



## Sun-Tzu

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

OK someone tell me please. How does a Rock vs Brock match do anything for the WWE other than for Vince's pockets? Two stars who are not even going to stay with the WWE, two stars who really haven't been in the WWE for the past 7 years. They're rarely on TV, they will never do shows on the road. What does this accomplish for the WWE in the long term? Having Rock beat Cena is a questionable move itself but having Brock vs. Rock? We've seen that match before. I want to see some matches that were never expected to happen but is going to happen.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Anyone saw the look on the audience when he came on, i saw grown men jumping for joy with a big ass smile on their face....


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Sun-Tzu said:


> OK someone tell me please. How does a Rock vs Brock match do anything for the WWE *other than for Vince's pockets?* Two stars who are not even going to stay with the WWE, two stars who really haven't been in the WWE for the past 7 years. They're rarely on TV, they will never do shows on the road. What does this accomplish for the WWE in the long term? Having Rock beat Cena is a questionable move itself but having Brock vs. Rock? We've seen that match before. I want to see some matches that were never expected to happen but is going to happen.


You answered your own question...like the Rock recently said, this is a business and the most important thing is buyrates, and Brock vs Rock would send buyrates through the roof

We've seen Brock vs Rock before....

We've also seen Cena vs Miz, Cena vs Batista, Orton vs Triple H, Edge vs Del Rio, Edge vs Jericho, and guess what? All of those matches were Wrestlemania Main Events


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Sun-Tzu said:


> OK someone tell me please. How does a Rock vs Brock match do anything for the WWE other than for Vince's pockets? Two stars who are not even going to stay with the WWE, two stars who really haven't been in the WWE for the past 7 years. They're rarely on TV, they will never do shows on the road. What does this accomplish for the WWE in the long term? Having Rock beat Cena is a questionable move itself but having Brock vs. Rock? We've seen that match before. I want to see some matches that were never expected to happen but is going to happen.


I hope WWE does Brock/Taker and Rock/Cena 2 at WM29. Rock's got a win on Cena and I think he's getting one back. 

Rock/Brock can happen at Summerslam or Survivor Series but I doubt it'll happen


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Rock isn't wrestling again until WM 29.

Brock will be doing SummerSlam with Cena and maybe doing the Rumble.

But Rock isn't wrestling again until Mania 29.

From the way Cena and Rock talked, they don't seem to be going to have another match.

YES!


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

If WWE were able to make it happen, move Summerslam to a bigger venue, they can get 60,000 people if they did Brock vs Rock II.

I for one would love to see Cena vs Brock and Rock vs Undertaker at WM29. With Taker vs Rock, Rocks says he's done it all beat Hogan, Austin and Cena at Mania, one thing to check off the to do list is to beat Taker. Those two matches would break PPV records even more then whatever number they get for WM28.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



LarryCoon said:


> I hope WWE does Brock/Taker and Rock/Cena 2 at WM29. Rock's got a win on Cena and I think he's getting one back.
> 
> Rock/Brock can happen at Summerslam or Survivor Series but I doubt it'll happen


There's absolutely no chance of a Rock/Cena rematch happening, the feud went on for a year, it's over now. The only way it would happen is if Vince wanted buy rates to tank.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



kakashi101 said:


> There's absolutely no chance of a Rock/Cena rematch happening, the feud went on for a year, it's over now. The only way it would happen is if Vince wanted buy rates to tank.


There is still big money in a Rock/Cena rematch down the line so I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

i personally predict that the main event of summerslam 2012 will be John Cena vs Brock Lesnar , Special Guest Referee : The Rock 

or maybe it's Rock/Brock II , which would make sense , since 10 years prior they wrestled at the same PPV , so it's the rematch ..

but i'm betting it's the first scenario


----------



## JTB33b

*Cena looked idiotic last night*

1st the preaching about how people need to accept losses in life lol. And then when Brock's music hits he didn't even look surprised, He could have played the part abit better. And finally He starts smiling and clapping for Brock as if Brock was there to have cookies and tea with Cena and chat about the old days.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Rock/Brock II just sounds better, especially with Rock's claim of wanting to be WWE Champion, as well as it being 10 years after their first match. The only way I could see Cena/Brock in this situation is if they were going to save Rock/Brock for Mania, which is possible, I guess. Anyone know what Rock's schedule is like, i.e shooting any more movies throughout the year?


----------



## explosionpowell

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*

It makes him getting F5'd even funnier when he's happy as shit, then BAM.


----------



## streightedgerhit

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*

He was meant to look so he had to continue his u have to accept defeat and all that crap and crowd would furiously boo him then brock would come and surprise but back there in miami crowd were chanting "we want lesnar" from early on that promo so surprise factor wasn't much there.Cena did good job to handle such hot crowd.


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*

He was clearly trolling and pandering to his fanbase on purpose. He knew damn well he was going to get murdered in that building the moment his music hit. The crowd boo'd him when they showed him on the titantron, lol. 

Crowd was on fire.


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*

Sometimes I wonder if WWE is trying to bury Cena for failing to "make wrestling cool" or bring in another boom period.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*

Wow just tonight? Where have you been the last 7 years?


----------



## virus21

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*



kakashi101 said:


> Wow just tonight? Where have you been the last 7 years?


Damn, beat me to it


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*



TempestH said:


> Sometimes I wonder if WWE is trying to bury Cena for failing to "make wrestling cool" or bring in another boom period.


Burying him? Seriously? They're rewarding the guy. His hard work has paid off. He's being showcased in the two biggest feuds the company could hope for. Win lose or draw, being that guy simply means you're the man.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*

And not sure how many know this, I'm sure most do but Cena created AA which use to be the FU as a way to Mock Lesner's F5. So Cena knows the history Brock has with him and should know he wasn't coming out to shake his hand. And Considering how quickly Cena got over hkis loss to the Rock makes you wonder if he meant it when he said he HAD to win that match.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Rock and Brock have awesome chemistry, Brock won't run out of gas half way through the match like Cena did.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*



JTB33b said:


> 1st the preaching about how people need to accept losses in life lol. And then when Brock's music hits he didn't even look surprised, He could have played the part abit better. And finally He starts smiling and clapping for Brock as if Brock was there to have cookies and tea with Cena and chat about the old days.


And then people wonder why others laugh when they say he can't sell for shit. When Rock knew Goldberg was coming, he made some accounting joke, but Cena was just soaking in the crowd reactions when Brock was circling the arena.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*

When Shawn said he had to win the rumble he snapped when he didn't. He let his actions show how much that match meant to him. Cena's actions prove the opposite, that the so called much needed win wasn't all that much needed apparently.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*

Cena has a loyal fan base in kids.What else do you expect him to do?I hated his speech but then thought,he has a target audience and he has to make a speech targetted towards them.He clapped for lesnar,whats wrong with tat?His gimmick is Never give up and hustle,loyalty and respect.I am from india and my 12yr cousin says he wil never give up in anything because his hero is cena and he never gives up.I hated his promo but my cousin and his friends idolize him.


----------



## llamadux

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*



JTB33b said:


> When Shawn said he had to win the rumble he snapped when he didn't. He let his actions show how much that match meant to him. Cena's actions prove the opposite, that the so called much needed win wasn't all that much needed apparently.


This right here. What happened to Cena saying " i know i need to win this match!"
Okay why did he have to win it? He's back to the same old Cena the next night with not a care in the world.


----------



## ric6y

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



the fox said:


> so when lesnar first match expected to happen?
> I am sure at a ppv maybe no way out? MITB?
> btw anyone remember this match?


5 star match 3 legends in their prime and the title on the line the rock def both hhh and lesnar but when the feud begin rock brock wwe will deny that match only summerslam classic will be up 

other notes rock has 2 classic triple threat matches on 2002 this and the vengeance one


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Myself, like everybody else is very excited about Brock Lesnar returning to the WWE. But the one thing that dampers my excitement is that he only signed a one-year deal. Even though it's reported that he will make 30-some appearances and participate in several PPVs and matches with his run culminating at WM 29, I'm still bummed that he will only be around for one-year. Yes we will see him ALOT more than the Rock during his return, I'd be much more content knowing that Brock was locked up for more than a year. There is nothing that says Brock will not re-sign for additional years which is something that I actually do expect to happen.

I see alot of people saying that they would like to see Brock Lesnar feud with Undertaker. This is something that I do not expect to happen, at all. Brock may wrestle the Undertaker but it would be only a WM match type deal, no way would they feud and have several matches at consecutive PPVs. Undertaker has only wrestled 1 match over the past year and we do not even know if he will wrestle again. 20-0 would be a nice way to end his career with that nice even number. But if they do wrestle again, I will definitely be excited to see it happen. Brock Lesnar & Undertaker had the BEST HIAC match of all-time at WWE No Mercy '03, it was a great match from start to finish and for the people that weren't around during Brock's first WWE run... I recommend that you go and watch this match immediately!!

*I would like to see:*

*Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena* - obviously this will be Brock's first feud and I think it has the possibility to be great. As much as people hate on John Cena, he has the ability to really build up a feud through promos and whatnot. He also as much as people talk shit about, can wrestle a great match when he has the right opponent.

*Brock Lesnar vs. HHH * - since it didn't happen during his first go around in WWE, now would be the perfect time. HHH & John Cena are the two active (HHH not as much) wrestlers that I think can really put on a beyond excellent feud with Brock Lesnar, the likes of what we haven't seen in WWE in quite awhile. But in all honestly, I do not think this will happen. I find it hard to believe that HHH who doesn't wrestle very much to return to wrestling regularly just to put Brock over, we all know that isn't HHH's MO.

*Brock Lesnar vs. Sheamus *- this is just purely a dream match that I would love to see.

*Brock Lesnar vs. Mark Henry* - this past year, Mark Henry showed us that he can hang with the big boys in the main-event and be pretty damn entertaining while doing so. Both guys are monsters and would make an awesome heel vs. heel type of match. Also it would be quite a sight to see Brock Lesnar deliver an F-5 to Mark Henry.

*Brock Lesnar vs. Randy Orton* - Randy Orton was just breaking out in WWE during Lesnar's last run so we didn't get the chance to see these guys tangle but I think there is a great chance of seeing this feud happen now. Randy Orton can feud with anybody and make it a pretty entertaining feud, for example his current feud with Kane. If this feud were to happen, I would love to see Randy Orton go back to something similar to his crazy legend killer persona.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



> Brock Lesnar and John Cena did not get along nine years ago. There are a lot of stories from behind the scenes backing this, and it was mostly Lesnar who was not a fan of a young emerging Cena.
> 
> As one source familiar with the situation first-hand back then tells me: "Brock absolutely positively hated and detested John Cena!"
> 
> In fact, Lesnar, who was a main eventer when Cena was a rookie, bad-mouthed Cena to Vince McMahon often, especially anytime Cena was doing something being perceived as positive. Apparently the feelings Brock had for Cena came through if you watch body language in their first pay-per-view match in 2003 at Backlash.
> 
> In that match, there was a series of really sloppy moves which some believed at the time was a result of the two just not working well together, if not outright intentional lack of cooperation on Lesnar's part. Cena was rising through the ranks at this point, reaching WWE Title challenger status, and given the animosity Lesnar felt toward Cena, it wouldn't have been shocking if he tried to make Cena look green and clumsy - which at that stage of Cena's career was a reputation he was trying to overcome.


PW Torch.


----------



## ric6y

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

^ so we go back


----------



## Sun-Tzu

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

What's Brock's personality like outside of the WWE? I've heard he's an asshole and very selfish and he seems like he doesn't really care about anyone else. 


What beef does Taker have with Lesnar?


----------



## whitty982000

*Wrestling fan overwhelmed by the return of Brock Lesnar*


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Wrestling fan overwhelmed by the return of Brock Lesnar*

rock316ae


----------



## ando_10

*Re: Wrestling fan overwhelmed by the return of Brock Lesnar*



whitty982000 said:


>


wow... 

must of just finished streaming RAW lol.


----------



## uniden

*Re: Wrestling fan overwhelmed by the return of Brock Lesnar*

this was posted monday, but thanks for reminding, good laugh.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Wrestling fan overwhelmed by the return of Brock Lesnar*

First I was like fpalm and than like :steiner ans lastly :lmao.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Wrestling fan overwhelmed by the return of Brock Lesnar*

Great mullet, Dave.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Sun-Tzu said:


> What's Brock's personality like outside of the WWE? I've heard he's an asshole and very selfish and he seems like he doesn't really care about anyone else.
> 
> 
> What beef does Taker have with Lesnar?


Goldberg said he was an amazing human being so I'm not really sure.


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Wrestling fan overwhelmed by the return of Brock Lesnar*

ah..so these are some of the guys who hate Cena..it makes sense now


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Wrestling fan overwhelmed by the return of Brock Lesnar*

LOL wasn't T-Shirt ripping Hogans thing? 

Did this guy forget that?

But seriously I need to start following this guy. Looks like a genuinely funny dude.


----------



## Naturaltitman

*Re: Wrestling fan overwhelmed by the return of Brock Lesnar*

Shit Trevor Murdoch put on a lot of weight....so this is what he's been up to.....


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: Wrestling fan overwhelmed by the return of Brock Lesnar*

That's what a typical Punk/Bryan mark looks like.


----------



## The XL

*Re: Wrestling fan overwhelmed by the return of Brock Lesnar*

Fat Bill Gates really likes Brock Lesnar.


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*

Cena is a horrible actor. He was horrible in his feud with the rock and continues to be horrible. I can't take anything seriously when it comes to john cena he is like a walking parody of wwe . People like HHH, HBK, Undertaker, CMpunk , Chris Jericho e.t.c are so much better than him in acting and telling a story it's not even funny .


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Wrestling fan overwhelmed by the return of Brock Lesnar*

What the mother of shit??? :lmao


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I'd imagine Lesnar to be a guy who keeps to himself and doesn't liked to be bothered by the fans when he's out enjoying quality time with his wife sable and his daughter. Am I right?


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Wrestling fan overwhelmed by the return of Brock Lesnar*



Naturaltitman said:


> Shit Trevor Murdoch put on a lot of weight....so this is what he's been up to.....











Boobs...they are everywhere.

LOL Trevor Murdoch...although they do have similarities.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Wrestling fan overwhelmed by the return of Brock Lesnar*



Mr Premium said:


> That's what a typical Punk/Bryan mark looks like.


yet he's a rock mark. :kobe3


----------



## Romanista

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*

he also make poker face while taking the F-5

so he can't sell, he can't act, he can't do shit.


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*



llamadux said:


> This right here. What happened to Cena saying " i know i need to win this match!"
> Okay why did he have to win it? He's back to the same old Cena the next night with not a care in the world.



He "needed to win" but as a "role model for kids", he has to "be the bigger man" and "not make excuses for his failure."


----------



## Stadhart

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

watched raw last night so behind but all i can say is wow - took me by surprise and what a pop he got! sounded like the roof was going to come off


----------



## Wagg

*Re: Wrestling fan overwhelmed by the return of Brock Lesnar*



Mr Premium said:


> That's what a typical Punk/Bryan mark looks like.


My GAWD! :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Stad

*Re: Wrestling fan overwhelmed by the return of Brock Lesnar*

I posted this yesterday, still hilarious though. :lmao


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Wrestling fan overwhelmed by the return of Brock Lesnar*

Yup here come the jabs:vince2.

(We need some Brock memes really soon)


----------



## XFace

*Re: Wrestling fan overwhelmed by the return of Brock Lesnar*

Manboobs/akward nipple rub VIA Satelite.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Wrestling fan overwhelmed by the return of Brock Lesnar*

Tell me I wasn't the only one laughing when he said he was at the gym and yet he's dying out of breath.


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*

It was genius really, why get the crowd to cheer Cena when we all damn well knew they were going to go nuts for Lesnar? Did or did not Cena's uppity attitude make it all the sweeter when he got F-5'd? He was heeling it up in a face fashion more or less. They're totally taking advantage of the fan's perception, like they did in his feud with Punk.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

PW Torch:
*Brock Lesnar and John Cena did not get along nine years ago. There are a lot of stories from behind the scenes backing this, and it was mostly Lesnar who was not a fan of a young emerging Cena.

"As one source familiar with the situation first-hand back then tells me: "Brock absolutely positively hated and detested John Cena!"

In fact, Lesnar, who was a main eventer when Cena was a rookie, bad-mouthed Cena to Vince McMahon often, especially anytime Cena was doing something being perceived as positive. Apparently the feelings Brock had for Cena came through if you watch body language in their first pay-per-view match in 2003 at Backlash.

In that match, there was a series of really sloppy moves which some believed at the time was a result of the two just not working well together, if not outright intentional lack of cooperation on Lesnar's part. Cena was rising through the ranks at this point, reaching WWE Title challenger status, and given the animosity Lesnar felt toward Cena, it wouldn't have been shocking if he tried to make Cena look green and clumsy - which at that stage of Cena's career was a reputation he was trying to overcome."*

I knew it. I just knew it. And I called it even though I didn't know the details.

This was probably the reason why he was so freaking down and felt almost as if he was about to very on Monday. 

There is some backstage heat here. I knew it had nothing to do with Rock.

So it had to do with Cena not wanting for this day to come. 

Brock is here to reclaim and Cena will here to defend. My ain't this turning out to be pretty interesting.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Cena has a loyal fan base in kids.What else do you expect him to do?I hated his speech but then thought,he has a target audience and he has to make a speech targetted towards them.He clapped for lesnar,whats wrong with tat?His gimmick is Never give up and hustle,loyalty and respect.I am from india and my 12yr cousin says he will never give up in anything because his hero is cena and he never gives up.I hated his promo but my cousin and his friends idolize him.


What is there to hate really? I don't get it.

The guys does:

Arrive, Talk, Leave (is there seriously anything to hate about it? )

Instead he got: Arrive, Talk, Get F5ed, crawl back to backstage.

How can you hate that? That's like 100% less anything to hate about it.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Wrestling fan overwhelmed by the return of Brock Lesnar*



The Winning One™ said:


> Tell me I wasn't the only one laughing when he said he was at the gym and yet he's dying out of breath.


Nope. You could defintely laugh through most of it.


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Dreadnok said:


> Myself, like everybody else is very excited about Brock Lesnar returning to the WWE. But the one thing that dampers my excitement is that he only signed a one-year deal. Even though it's reported that he will make 30-some appearances and participate in several PPVs and matches with his run culminating at WM 29, I'm still bummed that he will only be around for one-year. Yes we will see him ALOT more than the Rock during his return, I'd be much more content knowing that Brock was locked up for more than a year. There is nothing that says Brock will not re-sign for additional years which is something that I actually do expect to happen.
> 
> I see alot of people saying that they would like to see Brock Lesnar feud with Undertaker. This is something that I do not expect to happen, at all. Brock may wrestle the Undertaker but it would be only a WM match type deal, no way would they feud and have several matches at consecutive PPVs. Undertaker has only wrestled 1 match over the past year and we do not even know if he will wrestle again. 20-0 would be a nice way to end his career with that nice even number. But if they do wrestle again, I will definitely be excited to see it happen. Brock Lesnar & Undertaker had the BEST HIAC match of all-time at WWE No Mercy '03, it was a great match from start to finish and for the people that weren't around during Brock's first WWE run... I recommend that you go and watch this match immediately!!
> 
> *I would like to see:*
> 
> *Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena* - obviously this will be Brock's first feud and I think it has the possibility to be great. As much as people hate on John Cena, he has the ability to really build up a feud through promos and whatnot. He also as much as people talk shit about, can wrestle a great match when he has the right opponent.
> 
> *Brock Lesnar vs. HHH * - since it didn't happen during his first go around in WWE, now would be the perfect time. HHH & John Cena are the two active (HHH not as much) wrestlers that I think can really put on a beyond excellent feud with Brock Lesnar, the likes of what we haven't seen in WWE in quite awhile. But in all honestly, I do not think this will happen. I find it hard to believe that HHH who doesn't wrestle very much to return to wrestling regularly just to put Brock over, we all know that isn't HHH's MO.
> 
> *Brock Lesnar vs. Sheamus *- this is just purely a dream match that I would love to see.
> 
> *Brock Lesnar vs. Mark Henry* - this past year, Mark Henry showed us that he can hang with the big boys in the main-event and be pretty damn entertaining while doing so. Both guys are monsters and would make an awesome heel vs. heel type of match. Also it would be quite a sight to see Brock Lesnar deliver an F-5 to Mark Henry.
> 
> *Brock Lesnar vs. Randy Orton* - Randy Orton was just breaking out in WWE during Lesnar's last run so we didn't get the chance to see these guys tangle but I think there is a great chance of seeing this feud happen now. Randy Orton can feud with anybody and make it a pretty entertaining feud, for example his current feud with Kane. If this feud were to happen, I would love to see Randy Orton go back to something similar to his crazy legend killer persona.




Brock did wrestle Orton and Brock won.


----------



## jmahon316

*When Brock Lesnar returned...*

Does anyone know what he said when he was in the ring to Cena before and after he hit him with the F5? I'm always curious to know what's being said behind the scenes when there's no mic around and was curious to know if anyone caught what he said. Thanks!


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: When Brock Lesnar returned...*

Apparently he said "So you're the guy now, huh?" *little laugh*

I couldn't tell, but I think I read that somewhere.


----------



## XFace

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



slimsellout said:


> Brock did wrestle Orton and Brock won.


Lol Orton was jobber back then


----------



## nogginthenog

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*

I don't think he did a bad job, other than the applauding Lesnar bit, which was just dumb.

Heres the thing, his speech wasnt aimed at me, his speech was'nt aimed at anyone over the age of 12, it was for the kids, he was explaining that him losing wasnt the end of the world, and given just how many vids are out there right now of kids genuinely upset at him losing, its not only a good thing to do, its the right thing.

He cant be a 'heel' as such, not now, probably not ever, simply because of who his fans are, it would hurt the kids too much for him to become the bad guy, so now what you have is him being the respect guy for the kids, being a guy they can look up to, take it on the chin, never give up and all that , whilst at the same time hes operating on a different level with the adults who hate him anyway, and he does it in a way the kids are largely unaware of.

Hes a new kind of tweener right now, face to one demographic, and the biggest heel in the company to another, I'd say it was clever, if I thought it had happened deliberately, but I tend to think this is whats been created from a 7 year push, and now they are just going with it rather than fighting it.

The real difference from Rock beating him, and the f5 , is that he isnt supercena any more, hes beatable clean, that gives the rest of the roster a chance.


----------



## BackBone2

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*

My brother told me he was getting pwned when he had the idiotic look on his face and clapping as if he was being sarcastic about Brock.


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*



explosionpowell said:


> It makes him getting F5'd even funnier when he's happy as shit, then BAM.


lol I agree. Also, I get the feeling that he's not really happy that he lost and now Brock is back. His body language lately has made him look bitter. Maybe he's mad that Rock and Brock are getting so much attention and love from the crowd that he wants. Asking Rock to come back was probably the worse thing Cena could have done for career wise. Sure, it gave him the chance to have a dream match but now it opened the flood gates for other stars to come in the WWE like Brock and take even more attention from him.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: When Brock Lesnar returned...*



Fargerov said:


> Apparently he said "So you're the guy now, huh?" *little laugh*


That would make sense, seeing as it was Brock that actually made Cena way back when. Hell, the F-U was named as a pisstake of Lesnar's F-5.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*



Theproof said:


> lol I agree. Also, I get the feeling that he's not really happy that he lost and now Brock is back. His body language lately has made him look bitter. Maybe he's mad that Rock and Brock are getting so much attention and love from the crowd that he wants. Asking Rock to come back was probably the worse thing Cena could have done for career wise. Sure, it gave him the chance to have a dream match but now it opened the flood gates for other stars to come in the WWE like Brock and take even more attention from him.


Maybe because he is bitter and sad that Brock is back. This is not a Rock problem but Rock. PW torch report is just in. 



nogginthenog said:


> I don't think he did a bad job, other than the applauding Lesnar bit, which was just dumb.
> 
> Heres the thing, his speech wasnt aimed at me, his speech was'nt aimed at anyone over the age of 12, it was for the kids, he was explaining that him losing wasn't the end of the world, and given just how many vids are out there right now of kids genuinely upset at him losing, its not only a good thing to do, its the right thing.
> 
> He cant be a 'heel' as such, not now, probably not ever, simply because of who his fans are, it would hurt the kids too much for him to become the bad guy, so now what you have is him being the respect guy for the kids, being a guy they can look up to, take it on the chin, never give up and all that , whilst at the same time hes operating on a different level with the adults who hate him anyway, and he does it in a way the kids are largely unaware of.
> 
> Hes a new kind of tweener right now, face to one demographic, and the biggest heel in the company to another, I'd say it was clever, if I thought it had happened deliberately, but I tend to think this is whats been created from a 7 year push, and now they are just going with it rather than fighting it.
> 
> The real difference from Rock beating him, and the f5 , is that he isnt supercena any more, hes beatable clean, that gives the rest of the roster a chance.


You and I deep down know it's not really about caring about kids is it?

It's how fat and deep McMahon's pockets goes. It's most about using those kids to sell T-Shirts. About selling most merch. About manipulating those kids and using them.

Cena is just a tool to $$$. That's all who he is for this empire called WWE. Nothing more. 

If McMahon deemed that Cena should turn heel to earn him most cash he would do it next week. Let's not forget despite the talk on screen character is still that much. A character that can both he heel or face depending on what bookers decide. 

So let's not play the sympathy card here when we know it still about McMahon's cash and nothing more. And what's right and wrong is still them who decide.


----------



## Suck It

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*



Theproof said:


> lol I agree. Also, I get the feeling that he's not really happy that he lost and now Brock is back. His body language lately has made him look bitter. Maybe he's mad that Rock and Brock are getting so much attention and love from the crowd that he wants. Asking Rock to come back was probably the worse thing Cena could have done for career wise. Sure, it gave him the chance to have a dream match but now it opened the flood gates for other stars to come in the WWE like Brock and take even more attention from him.


I'm pretty sure that even if The Rock didn't return, Lesnar would have still lost to Overeem, left UFC and decided to come back to the WWE. It had nothing to do with The Rock lol.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*

I loved his promo. Like when he was mocking the Rock's People's Elbow at WM, he went out there and remained a face to his fanbase while infuriating his haters. It was hilarious. His cheesiness wasen't an accident. He was trying to provoke some fat virgin to charge the ring.

As someone else said, it only made the F5 that much more satisfying.


----------



## INFERN0

*Lesnar on Raw = Weird.*

I know its the flagship show and where he belongs, but to me he will always be a Smackdown man, weird little thing but I remember him as the face of smackdown for so long.


----------



## ScroogeMan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

i didn't bother reading through all 30 pages of this thread so this question may or may not be already answered. But is Brock healthy enough to compete in the ring? I hope so but I do have concerns.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*

You should tune in more often he does that every monday night


----------



## INFERN0

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*



Theproof said:


> lol I agree. Also, I get the feeling that he's not really happy that he lost and now Brock is back. *His body language lately has made him look bitter*. Maybe he's mad that Rock and Brock are getting so much attention and love from the crowd that he wants. Asking Rock to come back was probably the worse thing Cena could have done for career wise. Sure, it gave him the chance to have a dream match but now it opened the flood gates for other stars to come in the WWE like Brock and take even more attention from him.


Kind of agree, you could see it in his eyes last night when lesnar was coming out and getting the massive pop, cena just had this "fuck this whole thing" look going on


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*

I liked him being all smiles and clapping for Lesnar. Made it all the funnier when Lesnar just F5'd his arse and left him lying.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

*Re: Lesnar on Raw = Weird.*

Funny thing is that he was a Raw guy to start with. He didn't become a Smackdown guy until he won the title.

In any case it doesn't matter, the brands barely exist these days aside from the singles belts and even those tend to be flexible, for example, Smackdown's Mark Henry challenging Raw's CM Punk for the raw title.


----------



## James Curran

*Re: Lesnar on Raw = Weird.*

I think it happened on Raw because they wanted him to attack Raw talent - John Cena. It wouldn't make sence for John Cena to be on Smackdown.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

anyone else think that Brock is going to get boo'd hard @ WM29? Since his contract is probably going to end there?

I will cheer him though


----------



## Romanista

*Re: Lesnar on Raw = Weird.*

who gonna surprise about the big name that return to SmackDown taping?


----------



## jammo2000

*best entrance music*

now im sure this has popped up but is it just me that feels there is only a few that gives you goosbumps

now il list a few, the rock,stone cold steve austin,when there music hits its like oh yes.

but what is it about brock lesnars. i love the start of his theme i dont no if its because iv missed the man but iv had a listen anout 20 times now lol just the start off it, my god it suits him its as if its saying here comes the beast here comes the pain


----------



## vamp1ro

*Re: Lesnar on Raw = Weird.*

Yeah..let's have him return on a taped B-Show...


----------



## whitty982000

*No More Mr. Nice Guy*

Come on..this is getting beyond pathetic now!

Cena gets dissed by the Rock, loses to Rock. Lesnar returns and attacks Cena. Is anything ever going to change with this character that Cena has? If he doesn't change by WM next year....then, I'm lost like everyone else.


----------



## Heel

*Re: best entrance music*

Lesnar's theme is fucking great. Just screams badass and when it hits you know shit is about to go down.

Punk's theme is great too, since it's a song that has been well-known for a long time and Punk using it makes him look like a star. Especially when everyone else gets a generic song made my some shitty band WWE hired.


----------



## Scrotey Loads

*Re: No More Mr. Nice Guy*

I actually liked Cena a whole lot more between the end of Wrestlemania and Raw. Then he basically pushed the same shit again. If he laughs off the Brock attack, then I'm back to hating him. 

Character, not person.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: best entrance music*

Edge's theme on a song point of view, on a "you know shit's about to go down" point of view, Austin's easily.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Lesnar on Raw = Weird.*

Brock is a massive star, far bigger than anyone WWE could possibly use with the exception of Rock. He has to be on RAW and they need to make sure he continues to look like a star throughout the next year instead of bringing him down to Cena's level like they did with Rock to an extent.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Lesnar on Raw = Weird.*

would have ruined the surprise of him returning.


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: best entrance music*

agree cm punks is pretty good. oh i missed out goldbergs too lol


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Anyone else read that he turned up 30 seconds before his music hit! Pretty Boss if you ask me if its true!


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: best entrance music*

Always loved Edges.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: No More Mr. Nice Guy*

It should have happened at Wrestlemania 28

2012:
- Kane Torturing him every week
- Rock owning him every week
- crowd booing him to death
- losing his best friend in Ryder 
- Losing at Wrestlemania 28
- getting F-5 from Brock
(Feel free to add if I missed any)

I mean if they do want him to turn heel in the future, I just don't know how creative will pull it off.

:no:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

They need to bring back Heyman as his mouthpiece. Because for all Brock's strengths, he's not going to be able to hang on the mic in 15-20 minute promo segments with Rock and Cena. Having Brock cutting promos will take away from his aura and star. Just have him killing people.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: No More Mr. Nice Guy*

Tonight proved that Cena will only go as far to troll the older fans. It was like Jericho's New Years promos....they ultimately were meant to troll and lead to nothing.

Cena will probably be more intense next week, but not heel. He'll just preach his H.L.R while saying how importent this match is to redeem himself after losing to Rock.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: No More Mr. Nice Guy*

I really dont give a shit about Cena and his heel turn now. Lol. Believe it or not Cena's character has turned into a joke. Nobody (above 16) gives a crap about his HLR bullshit and same old good guy stuff. He is just a boring assclown who gets his ass kicked by the returning legends (I hope its Batista next year..lol). And he can do just do 2 things about it.. nothing and like it.


----------



## Heel

*Re: No More Mr. Nice Guy*

Cena came across as the biggest pussy in wrestling history in that promo on Monday.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Lesnar on Raw = Weird.*



Heel said:


> Brock is a massive star, far bigger than anyone WWE could possibly use with the exception of Rock. He has to be on RAW and they need to make sure he continues to look like a star throughout the next year instead of bringing him down to Cena's level like they did with Rock to an extent.


Well Cena IS the best full-time star they have right now. Think about it.....he's the only one with enough star power and credibility to even beat Brock. Less then a year ago Punk was jobbing every PPV while Orton just lost cleanly to Kane. WWE dosen't know how to book anyone strongly anymore, so they would be *screwed* without Cena.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: No More Mr. Nice Guy*



Heel said:


> Cena came across as the biggest pussy in wrestling history in that promo on Monday.


----------



## ScroogeMan

*Re: best entrance music*

i'm glad brock's back too but don't go overboard and start "pole"-riding just yet.

edge still holds the trophy to the best entrance music.


----------



## 21 - 1

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Deshad C. said:


> I wonder if The WWE is actually gonna let Brock beat Cena though. Idk, I just don't see it.
> 
> Granted, I didn't see The Rock winning either...so who knows.


Can't imagine Brock's ego will have allowed him sign a deal without _demanding_ he goes over, just like Rock got to.

Rock shouldn't have won and neither should Lesnar, but he probably will.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*



JTB33b said:


> 1st the preaching about how people need to accept losses in life lol. And then when Brock's music hits *he didn't even look surprised, He could have played the part abit better.* And finally He starts smiling and clapping for Brock as if Brock was there to have cookies and tea with Cena and chat about the old days.


I agree 100%. He should have sold it like Rock did when Goldberg debuted on Raw.





Maybe not that much.. but he should have given a shocked/surprised look. Instead he went with the usual smiling face. Not a big deal though.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

IMO, Brock coming back and slamming Cena certifies a new era, The Major face in the company getting Major heat, the Major Heel coming back to kick his ass and getting over.

Sounds familiar.....


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: best entrance music*

this is more about opinions i suppose i like edges but i wouldnt put him in my top 5 id have him in my top 10 tho


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Lesnar on Raw = Weird.*

Yea.. but Smackdown used be a very good show then. since then Lesnar has only got bigger in terms of stardom and SD has fallen way too low, to waste a huge return and a big name on that show.


----------



## JeebaK

*Re: Lesnar on Raw = Weird.*



ThumbInTheBum said:


> Funny thing is that he was a Raw guy to start with. He didn't become a Smackdown guy until he won the title.
> 
> In any case it doesn't matter, the brands barely exist these days aside from the singles belts and even those tend to be flexible, for example, Smackdown's Mark Henry challenging Raw's CM Punk for the raw title.


lol wth is up with ur avatar?


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*



zxLegionxz said:


> You should tune in more often he does that every monday night


Only on nights when Rocky's not there, 'cause those times, he makes Rock look like the idiot.



I think he did a good job. Everyone knew Brock was coming, so why pretend that he didn't? He acted like a fan.


----------



## Heel

*Re: best entrance music*

Triple H has always had amazing entrance music. My Time was great and The Game is even better (definitely one of the top five themes of all-time). Hell, even King of Kings which he barely used was brilliant. Evolution's theme as well.


----------



## APEX

*Re: best entrance music*

Triple H - Game
Triple H - Time is now
Evolution
Randy Orton - Voices
Randy Orton - Burn in my light
CM Punk - Cult of personality


----------



## EuropaEndlos

*Re: best entrance music*

Rock's first IF YA SMELL was the best.

Assman is another favorite of mine, hope Ziggler uses it!


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: No More Mr. Nice Guy*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> It should have happened at Wrestlemania 28
> 
> 2012:
> - Kane Torturing him every week
> - Rock owning him every week
> - crowd booing him to death
> - losing his best friend in Ryder
> - Losing at Wrestlemania 28
> - getting F-5 from Brock
> (Feel free to add if I missed any)
> 
> I mean if they do want him to turn heel in the future, I just don't know how creative will pull it off.
> 
> :no:


Well hopefully all these things are leading somewhere, i mean people are now talking about the end of SuperCena, that he's no longer top-dog, that he should job to people, that legends come back and kick his ass, that he looks like an idiot, the biggest pussy in pro-wrestling history, he's lost the biggest match of his life and come out to explain himself and got F-5'd and made to look like a fool. All this has to lead to something, surely, but it's probably just more lame attempts to get him over as face as they don't want to turn him. Perhaps?


----------



## Right_to_Spencer

*Re: best entrance music*

RVD's theme will always be my personal favorite.


----------



## lisa12000

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*

Like a few people of said i truly believe he was trolling the adult crowd! He knows that certain aspects to his character annoy the adult crowd (well the majority of it) and the major aspect of that annoyance is his "all smiles and rise above" character and that was more obvious last night than anytime over the last few months; He is definitely a heel to the adult audience and i genuinely think he is playing up to it more and more, whilst doing it subtely enough that the kids dont notice and take away the message of his promo (the losing isnt the end of the world stuff)

One thing i do agree with though, is their is a slightly bitter edge to him atm, im not sure whether this is genuine or all part of the tweaking to his character (though i wouldnt be surprised if its real life as i know id be slightly bitter hearing the audience reactions etc) 

People say its his own fault for not turning heel, and yes i know he must have more creative influence than a lot of people but Vince isnt going to let him go heel unless their is a face to take his place (punk is nearly there but not quite) and that's all there is to it! It wouldnt surprise me to hear that Cena would love to turn heel, he seemed to enjoy himself so much more pre wrestlemania with the promos and the one week return of the thuganomics gimmick (remember the "im back" to the camera)and to have to go back to the cheesy style promo would annoy me i have to say


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*

The crowd as great as they were ruined it a bit by chanting for Lesnar all night, most people didn't expect Lesnar to show up on the show in a million years. Everyone on here might've expected it but the majority of fans wouldn't, Cena didn't even try to sell it as a surprise which was fucking stupid in my opinion and then the clapping was fucking ridiculous. Cena just can't sell these big moments or feuds to save his life.

Oh and the cameraman didn't help matters by cutting away just as Lesnar picked him up for the F5, completely missing the handshake. One second they were facing each other, camera man cuts away and then suddenly Cena is on Lesnar's shoulders


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*



sesshomaru said:


> His cheesiness wasen't an accident. He was trying to provoke some fat virgin to charge the ring.


:lmao


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Lesnar on Raw = Weird.*

Its just a different colour now.

Nothing that sets the both brands apart.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Lesnar on Raw = Weird.*



INFERN0 said:


> *I know its the flagship show and where he belongs*, but to me he will always be a Smackdown man, weird little thing but I remember him as the face of smackdown for so long.


Guys, they're not saying he SHOULD have been on SD, just that it's strange seeing him on Raw.


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Moscow08 said:


> *Here comes the* lack of personality/charisma/mic skills.
> *Here comes* another ungrateful, egotistical, part time, half arsed douchebag that Cena has to put over.
> 
> Good times ahead!
> 
> Brock is heel, he will be heel for this, last night was a smarky crowd, in most other cities Cena will be cheered above Brock, this is a fact, there seems to be some delusions on here about this. 7-16 year olds do not give a shit about Brock Lesnar. He'll hardly win any new fans over with charm, personality and charisma because he lacks completely in those departments.


here comes the guy everyone over 15 prefers over Cena. here comes the guy who sells PPVs. here comes the guy who has succeeded at non-staged fighting.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Thank you Bork


----------



## adri17

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

LOL Bork Laser


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Green Light said:


> Thank you Bork


Man, im going to hell for laughing at this


----------



## Drama

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Erm I used to LOVE Lesnar when I was a kid. Even when he was heel. It was hard not to like someone that badass.


----------



## ScottishLuchador

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock Lesnar has returned and now everybody will learn how to take Overhead Belly-to-Belly suplexes. whether they want to or not.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Why we need Heyman with Lesnar:






One of the best Heyman/Lesnar segments I remember. Hope we do get Heyman back with Lesnar down the road sometime. Would do a world of wonders as well if he went back onto the booking team but I'm not sure that would happen given his and Vince's disagreements back in 2006. I just checked, and Heyman's 46 so I think he may be willing to appear on TV again alongside Lesnar. As far as I can tell he hasn't directly commented on whether he's returning to WWE on his Twitter so maybe they are in discussions, or it's been agreed for him to return down the road. I would be surprised if he wasn't contacted, as I think he would have a part to play in negotiating Brock's return.

I was also thinking earlier who Lesnar got over more during his original run. He definitely had good feuds with Kurt Angle and Undertaker, but they were already over. The only three that I think he got over more than what they were are Cena, Eddie Guerrero and the person who shall not be named.

Also, I checked how many times Goldberg appeared on TV and PPV during his WWE run, as that was over a year period. Goldberg appeared 45 times on TV and PPV over the year period.


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

That chairshot by Bork to Gowen is fucking brutal.


----------



## Booze

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Not nitpicking....but would have been nice if Cena had a tense look on his face, like "what the fuck is this guy doing here?" as opposed to clapping him.

Awesome moment though. Be interesting to see the reaction he get's when he goes to the shows with a crap crowd.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I could watch his return over and over.

If fact I have.


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Cena looked idiotic last night*



INFERN0 said:


> Kind of agree, you could see it in his eyes last night when lesnar was coming out and getting the massive pop, cena just had this "fuck this whole thing" look going on


You think Cena gives a shit when he is raking in MILLIONS of dollars from having matches with Rock and Lesnar at PPV's?

Cena knows the game, its all about making money. He wont give a shit about anything else.


----------



## Brian Styles

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I have watched the clip 50 times atleast.... 2 days later and still marking out.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Brian Styles said:


> I have watched the clip 50 times atleast.... 2 days later and still marking out.


Haha yeah same here!! Freaking awesome moment!


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



ScottishLuchador said:


> Brock Lesnar has returned and now everybody will learn how to take Overhead Belly-to-Belly suplexes. whether they want to or not.


AMEN,,cant wait to see ziggler bumb and sell the belly to belly


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I'd love to see a Brock/Ziggler match. Just for Brock power moves and Ziggler selling them power moves.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



ScottishLuchador said:


> Brock Lesnar has returned and now everybody will learn how to take Overhead Belly-to-Belly suplexes. whether they want to or not.


Witness Japan's space program in action @ 3:38


----------



## Booze

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I hope Cena shoots on Lesnar like he did on The Rock.

I don't think he'd do it a second time


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Lenses wouldn't give a shit if Cena said the things he said to Rocky to him.

He'd probably agree with him and then kick his ass.


----------



## peowulf

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Booze said:


> I hope Cena shoots on Lesnar like he did on The Rock.
> 
> I don't think he'd do it a second time


And say what, exactly? That he left the WWE to become UFC Heavyweight Champion? Ohhhhh.


----------



## Booze

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

So who's gonna get the first Lesnar rape? 

I'll give it 3 appearances before Kofi Kingston get's destroyed.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I wonder how they will use him, going by credibillity and star power alone he's the nr.1 face of the WWE now after Cena beeing on top for seven years, but his schedule makes it impossible for him to be the real nr.1 guy despite of that due to his lack of dedication aka number of appearances.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

After he kicks cenas ass he gets on the mic
"im gonna go home tonight and interact with my fans on MYSPACE since twitter wont pay me nothin, and hell i might even get on top of Vinces ex assistant Sable"


----------



## Booze

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



peowulf said:


> And say what, exactly? That he left the WWE to become UFC Heavyweight Champion? Ohhhhh.


*
"You weren't man enough to handle the WWE and knew that if you stuck around I'd knock you down. You left and failed at football, then got your ass handed to you in MMA. You didn't have the balls then, and you definitely don't have the balls now. I'll show the world that you're not the baddest man on the planet, you're the worlds biggest bitch".*

I'm useless at trash talking, but assuming Cena goes personal like he did with The Rock then there's a lot of ammo there. Like I said though, I doubt he'd last long


----------



## Jelloboy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock Lesnar vs A-Train? lol


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

In kayfabe terms Cena V Lesnar will be interesting to see how they book their fights. Last night was a return so can't really count for much. The last time they faced Cena was just a rising star.


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Booze said:


> So who's gonna get the first Lesnar rape?
> 
> I'll give it 3 appearances before Kofi Kingston get's destroyed.


or slater or hawkins


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Funny thing is when Lesnar and Cena faced each other in 2003 the crowd was chanting for Cena during the match


----------



## WSX = Wrestling!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Assuming that Brock is back fulltime for the next year, I'd expect to see main event matches along the lines of:

Cena v. Brock (obviously), Rock v. Brock II, Brock v. Seamus (If they go interpromotional), Brock v. CM Punk (WWE Title), and a Brock/Jericho feud could be awesome if Jericho became a face again & stole a victory or 2 out of Brock (down the road mid-year for example) by rolling him up and grabbing the tights, etc... Nonetheless, it'd still be awesome to see Brock v. CM Punk v. Chris Jericho (WWE Title) in the next year


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0404/551470/brock-lesnar/ 

Its already started.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

- PWInsider reports that we could see Brock Lesnar wrestling in a WWE ring as soon as the upcoming Extreme Rules or Over the Limit pay-per-views. Lesnar is not just back to build to WrestleMania 29, and he will be wrestling before then.

You'd think that, they are paying a lot, lot of money.


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

jealous they are all jealous 
i bet that its riley kofi hawkins and all the other midcarders who are complaining because they know they are going to get there ass kicked and jobbed by this beast
they know that lesnar is just better then them


----------



## God Movement

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> - PWInsider reports that we could see Brock Lesnar wrestling in a WWE ring as soon as the upcoming Extreme Rules or Over the Limit pay-per-views. Lesnar is not just back to build to WrestleMania 29, and he will be wrestling before then.
> 
> You'd think that, they are paying a lot, lot of money.


These guys will never learn.


----------



## Word

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Don't believe everything you read in relation to WWE talent's aren't happy nonsense.


----------



## Deebow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0404/551470/brock-lesnar/
> 
> Its already started.


Oh no. Freaking IWC. Dirtsheets couldn't even wait an entire week before posting this stuff.fpalm


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

This made me legit LOL, even the green 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF6FyuRehzE&feature=related

Who would have thought he'd turn into the biggest bitch.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> - PWInsider reports that we could see Brock Lesnar wrestling in a WWE ring as soon as the upcoming Extreme Rules or Over the Limit pay-per-views. Lesnar is not just back to build to WrestleMania 29, and he will be wrestling before then.
> 
> You'd think that, they are paying a lot, lot of money.


Ah, but they don't want to give the game away too early. Which looks better for them, a few thousand increase in buys for those two events, or say a 50,000 increase in buys for SummerSlam. Looking at the PPV schedule:

- Extreme Rules (29th April - 4 weeks build)
- Over the Limit (20th May - 3 weeks build)
- Money in the Bank (17th June - 4 weeks build)
- No Way Out (15th July - 4 weeks build)
- SummerSlam (19th August - 5 weeks build)
- Night of Champions (16th September - 4 weeks build)
- Hell in a Cell (28th October - 6 weeks build)
- Survivor Series (18th November - 3 weeks build)
- TLC: Tables, Ladders and Chairs (16th December - 4 weeks build)
- Royal Rumble
- Elimination Chamber
- WrestleMania XXIX

I would say appearing at Money in the Bank, No Way Out, SummerSlam, Hell in a Cell, Survivor Series, Royal Rumble and WrestleMania would be sufficient enough; I think we all agree those are WWE's bigger events. I'd love him to appear at every event, but from a business standpoint it's not wise - soon the novelty will disappear.

If he is appearing at Extreme Rules - and wrestling - I'm worried Brock vs Cena is going to be given away _incredibly_ early in a similar fashion to how Rock vs Goldberg was given away at Backlash in 2003. Brock vs Cena should be saved for SummerSlam where it can rake in a lot more buys. Brock's first 'big' match should be at Money in the Bank, let him get into shape fully by then. The last thing they want to do is overblow it so that by mid year the boost they see in buyrates and ratings is zero.


----------



## Example

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**






Can't wait for his return match. I wasn't going to buy the next couple of PPV's but If he is facing Cena I will definately be buying.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> - PWInsider reports that we could see Brock Lesnar wrestling in a WWE ring as soon as the upcoming Extreme Rules or Over the Limit pay-per-views. Lesnar is not just back to build to WrestleMania 29, and he will be wrestling before then.
> 
> You'd think that, they are paying a lot, lot of money.


So they want to give away the PPV return of Brock Lesnar, the PPV king of the last 5 years on a show that did 100k last year?! WTF? We know that everything is possible with these idiots but this is going too far even for them. Lesnar/Cena needs to be only at SS.


----------



## Example

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> So they want to give away the PPV return of Brock Lesnar, the PPV king of the last 5 years on a show that did 100k last year?! WTF? We know that everything is possible with these idiots but this is going too far even for them. Lesnar/Cena needs to be only at SS.


Perhaps they want to change the fact it did 100k last year. We all know it wouldn't happen if Lesnar/Cena was on the card. Who wants to wait until Summerslam anyways?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

We'll see if he's PPV king.

If he's going to be main eventing or in fact wrestling at Extreme Rules, we'll see how much buys it does..


----------



## Jamil

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I'll definitely buy next PPV aslong as Lesnar has a good opponent. Most likely Cena, Punk or even Rock.


----------



## frx

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I guess besides enjoying Rock's fans bad mouth Cena time and time again, we will also enjoy Lesnar marks... lol


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Anything other than Lesnar/Cena at SS is complete insanity.

You cannot waste that match at a throw away PPV.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> So they want to give away the PPV return of Brock Lesnar, the PPV king of the last 5 years on a show that did 100k last year?! WTF? We know that everything is possible with these idiots but this is going too far even for them. Lesnar/Cena needs to be only at SS.


They can have Lesnar go after the title at Summerslam or they could have Batista surprise attack Lesnar and build that match for Summerslam. Lesnar Cena now makes sense because it furthurs the storyline of humanizing Cena. He just lost the biggest match of his career to the Rock and if he gets embarrassed by Lesnar he just might quit.

I think you debut Lesnar at Extreme Rules and then make his appearances more random before a huge match at Summerslam either for the title or against Batista.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I was worried about my interest after Mania with Rock, HHH and Taker all leaving. I was planning on waiting it out to Extreme Rules to see what direction they were taking and deciding what to do etc. Then Brock Lesnar returned and I'm not going anywhere lol. I've always wanted to experience a _surprise_ return live in person and well, there isn't one that's going to be much bigger than that lol. Just awesome.


----------



## Canadian Destroyer

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Could anyone tell what Lesnar was saying on Monday night before the F5, with Cena on his shoulders, and after the F5? I know he said "Well aren't you going to shake my hand?" but other than that I couldn't tell what he was saying. It's been driving me nuts lol


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

After the F5 he said something like "I've been waiting a long time" - camera cut away then he said "I've been waiting a long ass time"


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Example said:


> Perhaps they want to change the fact it did 100k last year. We all know it wouldn't happen if Lesnar/Cena was on the card. Who wants to wait until Summerslam anyways?


Yes but this is WWE 2012, nobody is going to order B shows, no matter what, WM, Rumble and SS. So you get 150-200k instead of 100k but still, you're wasting the first time, the first time is always the biggest. Why not wait until SS to do it with 4 months of hype and get 500k-600k? then after you got the big return buyrate, you can do B PPVs. I still can't believe they're actually going to give away Lesnar's PPV return on a random show that nobody cares about.



GillbergReturns said:


> They can have Lesnar go after the title at Summerslam or they could have Batista surprise attack Lesnar and build that match for Summerslam. Lesnar Cena now makes sense because it furthurs the storyline of humanizing Cena. He just lost the biggest match of his career to the Rock and if he gets embarrassed by Lesnar he just might quit.
> 
> I think you debut Lesnar at Extreme Rules and then make his appearances more random before a huge match at Summerslam either for the title or against Batista.


That's interesting if Batista is coming back but Lesnar/Cena is too big now to do on ER or OTL. You can do this storyline but do the Batista angle at SS and then the match at SVS. I would love to see Lesnar/Batista BTW. You can really imagine them doing Brock Lesnar vs John Cena in 2012 on a filler PPV? I can't see that.


----------



## slimsellout

*Brock Lesnar is more athletic now than he used to be.... thats scary*

Back in 2002/2003, Brock was training for muscle.... and was extremely athletic.

now he is in FIGHT shape. he has been training in MMA for the past 5 or 6~ years... meaning all his training is endurance, agility and speed based training, not muscle.

Therefore, Brock is in even better shape now, athletically wise, then he was back then. Thats kinda scary.

As part of his training routine warmup for his MMA camps, he would wear boxing gloves and walk around on his fists in a handstand position for 5 minutes. There was a article on it here if you are curious (http://www.startribune.com/blogs/104989549.html).

Here is a gif of handstand from a 300lb Brock when he was coaching on The Ultimate Fighter last year when he was warming up to do a football challenge with another UFC fighter who was much smaller than him (Brock Lesnar actually beat that other UFC fighter in the sprinting, showing how fast he is, and Brock was about 40lbs heavier):











What can we expect from Brock now? 300lb high flyer?


----------



## Canadian Destroyer

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Green Light said:


> After the F5 he said something like "I've been waiting a long time" - camera cut away then he said "I've been waiting a long ass time"


Yeah I kind of thought that's what he said something too. But before he offered up his hand he said something else and while he had Cena on his shoulders he said something again.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Dunno if I've posted this here yet or not, apologies if I have


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar is more athletic now than he used to be.... thats scary*

Cant wait to see him in action again.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Brock Lesnar is more athletic now than he used to be.... thats scary*



> What can we expect from Brock now? 300lb high flyer?


He could do a 450 splash before. Well, he botched it but the story is he has done it many times off TV.


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Brock Lesnar is more athletic now than he used to be.... thats scary*



optikk sucks said:


> He could do a 450 splash before. Well, he botched it but the story is he has done it many times off TV.


Yep, there is a video of it him doing it at 320lbs.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar is more athletic now than he used to be.... thats scary*



optikk sucks said:


> He could do a 450 splash before. Well, he botched it but the story is he has done it many times off TV.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/67362/the-great-lesnarheymanwwe-question-and-more.html



> As I discussed in my Elite audio Hotline yesterday, one of the big questions coming out of Brock Lesnar signing a one year deal with WWE was whether close friend and confidante Paul Heyman was coming with him.
> 
> The answer to that, right now, is no.
> 
> Heyman currently has no interest in doing anything outside of his Looking for Larry Productions, according to sources and has turned down recent WWE invitations to be interviewed for the WWE Network and other projects as well.


Well that sucks. Hopefully we do see him at some point down the line while Lesnar is there, but it looks doubtful.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Brock Lesnar is more athletic now than he used to be.... thats scary*



slimsellout said:


> Yep, there is a video of it him doing it at 320lbs.





SonoShion said:


>


Damn. So he has done it on TV. And oops, I said 450. Imagine Lesnar doing a 450 hahhah.


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Brock Lesnar is more athletic now than he used to be.... thats scary*

Also, I liked how at WM 28, Jim Ross said he had "never seen anything like that" before when HHH lifted an elevated Taker out of the hells gate a bit and slammed him to the floor.

When I remember this, an even heavier undertaker, lifted from the canvas (not from steel steps) and lifted higher:


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Starbuck said:


> I was worried about my interest after Mania with Rock, HHH and Taker all leaving. I was planning on waiting it out to Extreme Rules to see what direction they were taking and deciding what to do etc. Then Brock Lesnar returned and I'm not going anywhere lol. I've always wanted to experience a _surprise_ return live in person and well, there isn't one that's going to be much bigger than that lol. Just awesome.


lol  

how was wrestlemania ?


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Canadian Destroyer said:


> Yeah I kind of thought that's what he said something too. But before he offered up his hand he said something else and while he had Cena on his shoulders he said something again.


I think he says something in style with "youre the man around here now huh?" and then smiles before the handshake.

As with after the f5, as another above wrote, he says something like "i have been waiting a long time".


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



FredForeskinn said:


> I think he says something in style with "youre the man here around here now huh?" and then smiles before the handshake.
> 
> As with after the f5, as another above wrote, he says something like "i have been waiting a long time".


if you listen closely , as soon as he picks Cena up he says "YOU WANT ME TO FUCKING DO IT ? HUH ? HUUUUH?! " 

and after he did it he looked at the camera and said "I'm the real deal , something something long ass time"


----------



## Mr. Saintan

*Re: Brock Lesnar is more athletic now than he used to be.... thats scary*

Well with all his extra athleticism, he can stay healthy & better endure the wear & tear of the schedule.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rocky Mark said:


> lol
> 
> how was wrestlemania ?


The best show I've ever attended live. The HIAC was just mass hysteria the whole way through while Rock/Cena was as close to a Roman Gladiatorial fight as I'm ever going to get lol. Un-fucking-real.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Starbuck, just one question, how was the reaction when Rock got the pin? Damn I hope someone recorded it from there or something.


----------



## 1nation

*Re: Brock Lesnar is more athletic now than he used to be.... thats scary*

problems:


(a) he's older, stable, and more mature.
(b) he does not need to do anything crazy like 450 splash. he has nothing to prove to anyone.
(c) he was ill and that contributed to him taking off take in MMA. he wasn't really the same afterward.
(d) WWE is paying him lots of money. they are not going to risk him getting injured by doing high risk maneuvers.


I know it's the Brock we all love (most of us anyway) but let's not keep very high expectations.


----------



## RICH ROZE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Does it really matter how soon they wrestle? Summmerslam ins't till August. This is the people power era lol


----------



## Mexxecutioner

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Starbuck, just one question, how was the reaction when Rock got the pin? Damn I hope someone recorded it from there or something.


The place errupted as soon as Rocky took Cena down with the Rock Bottom! After the 3 count the roof blew off. (I know there was no roof, but just to show how great the reaction was).

I was there live and I have never EVER seen or heard such a reaction. Already during Rock's entrance you couldn't hear the music as the crowd was so loud. Same thing on Raw! The crowd LOVED the Rock just like he was god or something!


----------



## the fox

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

anyone has the last prodcast of wrestling observer radio? 
what did Dave Meltzer said exactly about Brock return?


----------



## Lvlgod

*Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Yup its already begun. 



> - PWInsider reports that there are already WWE talents that are not too happy about Brock Lesnar returning, likely for the same reasons they weren't happy with The Rock coming back.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Tough shit. WWE needs star power.


----------



## GOON

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Their fault that they suck.


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Took longer than I expected for this thread to appear.

It's clearly bullshit though, just like with the reports about the Rock this is just the rags looking for hits. Wouldn't pay much attention to it really.


----------



## djmaza

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Out of Brock and Rock the one can be acussed of coming back just for the money is Brock, so if Rock got that much heat, it's obvious Brock would too.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

You'd think they'd be used to it by now.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Lenses wouldn't give a shit if Cena said the things he said to Rocky to him.
> 
> He'd probably agree with him and then kick his ass.


Haha, agreed. Lesnar would say something like, "The Rock probably cares about what you say to him, but I don't. I just want to kick your ass." Plus it's not like he's ever tried to hide the fact that he doesn't love pro wrestling.

BTW, which pop was louder, Rock's or Brock's return? Brock's pop sounded deeper but Rock's was louder i think.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



GOON said:


> Their fault that they suck.


 DING DING DING !!


----------



## kimino

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

ADR is going to smackdown after the draft (most probabily) so i dont give a damn of what happens to the rest of the roster in raw, as if they were succesful even when brock wasnt on raw


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Love how they even give out names of talent that cement this, I smell Bs.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I can see them not being happy for him bashing pro wrestling and calling it fake (I know it's fake but you don't go around saying that if you're a pro wrestler/former pro wrestler), but like The Rock there really isn't anything they can do about Brock being back.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

If they have a problem why don't they say it to Brock's face and see what happens.


----------



## vG-MONEYv

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



djmaza said:


> Out of Brock and Rock the one can be acussed of coming back just for the money is Brock, so if Rock got that much heat, it's obvious Brock would too.


Their both back just for the money.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Starbuck, just one question, how was the reaction when Rock got the pin? Damn I hope someone recorded it from there or something.


I'll give you some perspective. Last year at Mania, Taker kicking out of the Tombstone was the biggest reaction I had ever heard in my life...until this years show lol. Taker kicking out of the SCM/Pedigree combo topped that, Rock pinning Cena for the 3 topped that and Lesnar returning was on par with the both of them. Just sheer thunderous noise, an eruption of people marking the fuck out and jumping up and down like kids lol. Absolutely amazing. It's moments like that, that remind you why you're a fan of this crazy damn thing called wrestling lol.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

PSPOWER on Lesnar http://youtu.be/O_V4D1a8R5E#t=11m51s


----------



## Olympus

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

You know what? If they don't like it, they can go tell Brock himself. Stop being pussies.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> That's interesting if Batista is coming back but Lesnar/Cena is too big now to do on ER or OTL. You can do this storyline but do the Batista angle at SS and then the match at SVS. I would love to see Lesnar/Batista BTW. You can really imagine them doing Brock Lesnar vs John Cena in 2012 on a filler PPV? I can't see that.


They did Goldberg/Rock at a filler PPV in 2003.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Great we get to have all these SAME threads again for the next year bama


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Inb4Punkthrowsaropeup


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Inb4 everybody in the RAW lockerrom comes out with with a blue eye next week.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Marv95 said:


> They did Goldberg/Rock at a filler PPV in 2003.


But that was an exception; Rock was leaving real soon after that and they wanted to get the most out of him before he left.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Loudness said:


> Inb4 everybody in the RAW lockerrom comes out with with a blue eye next week.


How will we be able to tell if Kofi or Truth got hit?


----------



## Xtremeee

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

brock's fecking awesome


----------



## Lvlgod

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

LOL why are you guys acting like Lesnar is some kinda super natural hulk who cant be beaten. Just because he competed in the UFC doesnt mean he can survive a street fight with one of the wrestlers backstage. 

Daniel Bryan could make him tap out like a bitch and CM Punk could kick his head out and KO him in just 2 mins. Punk is trained in Martial arts. Punk is known to be one of the toughest guys in the back. 




















8*D


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Oh, shut the fuck up. This is what wrestling is all about: putting on big matches, making money, and making interesting storylines.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Starbuck said:


> I'll give you some perspective. Last year at Mania, Taker kicking out of the Tombstone was the biggest reaction I had ever heard in my life...until this years show lol. Taker kicking out of the SCM/Pedigree combo topped that, Rock pinning Cena for the 3 topped that and Lesnar returning was on par with the both of them. Just sheer thunderous noise, an eruption of people marking the fuck out and jumping up and down like kids lol. Absolutely amazing. It's moments like that, that remind you why you're a fan of this crazy damn thing called wrestling lol.


awesome fucking awesome


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



vG-MONEYv said:


> Their both back just for the money.


Right, even though Rock is worth 100 mil, gets paid 10-15 mil a movie...I'm sure he really needed the 1-2 million he got for Wrestlemania.....:no:


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Carcass said:


> How will we be able to tell if Kofi or Truth got hit?


He'll add some red and green to it to make it more obvious, maybe a stickin out bone or two aswell, no worries.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

vague news story is vague


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



GOON said:


> Their fault that they suck.


nope its wwe fault for feeding them to cena for 6 years


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Guess they'll just have to deal with it, maybe if they actually got over themselves then wwe wouldn't have to rely on guys like Rock & Brock to sell ppvs.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Keller reported something similar on Torch radio. I wouldn't be surprised at this point. This generation of wrestlers are marks for themselves, and don't understand the business.


----------



## yourmumsface17

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Starbuck said:


> I'll give you some perspective. Last year at Mania, Taker kicking out of the Tombstone was the biggest reaction I had ever heard in my life...until this years show lol. Taker kicking out of the SCM/Pedigree combo topped that, Rock pinning Cena for the 3 topped that and Lesnar returning was on par with the both of them. Just sheer thunderous noise, an eruption of people marking the fuck out and jumping up and down like kids lol. Absolutely amazing. It's moments like that, that remind you why you're a fan of this crazy damn thing called wrestling lol.


Wow! I wish I was there so much


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

It's hard for me to believe that the locker room is this pussifeid.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Lvlgod said:


> LOL why are you guys acting like Lesnar is some kinda super natural hulk who cant be beaten. Just because he competed in the UFC doesnt mean he can survive a street fight with one of the wrestlers backstage.
> 
> Daniel Bryan could make him tap out like a bitch and CM Punk could kick his head out and KO him in just 2 mins. Punk is trained in Martial arts. Punk is known to be one of the toughest guys in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D


Oh please, just because Punk does a few kicks doesn't make him an MA master, if he tried kicking Brock the way he kicks in the ring, Brock would up tackling him and beating him to death

Danny may be able to beat Brock in a wrestling match but in a fight Brock would fuck his shit.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

and btw.. i dont think they are not happy with rock and brock being back
i would have to hear it from them personally to believe it


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



#1Peep4ever said:


> nope its wwe fault for feeding them to cena for 6 years


This too


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I am confused..where was all this Brock love before Wrestlemania...one F5 to Cena..and suddenly your balls deep in him


----------



## i'm the real COO

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Brock is back for one reason only: to face Taker at Wrestlemania 29 i have a feeling its gonna be announced in a few weeks time so it has a year to build up nicely


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Evilerk said:


> I am confused..where was all this Brock love before Wrestlemania...one F5 to Cena..and suddenly your balls deep in him


Like I stated before, the hate for Cena is so severe that even Justin Beiber could get cheered if he came out and squashed Cena.


----------



## vG-MONEYv

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



kakashi101 said:


> Right, even though Rock is worth 100 mil, gets paid 10-15 mil a movie...I'm sure he really needed the 1-2 million he got for Wrestlemania.....:no:


Just because i make money, thats not gunna stop me from making more money.

ROCK IS IN THIS FOR MONEY AND HIS EGO. its obvious. dont deny it


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Brock vs Taker at WM? Doubt it, won't have as many buy rates as Rock vs Brock


----------



## vG-MONEYv

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



#1Peep4ever said:


> nope its wwe fault for feeding them to cena for 6 years


(Y)


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



vG-MONEYv said:


> Just because i make money, thats not gunna stop me from making more money.
> 
> ROCK IS IN THIS FOR MONEY AND HIS EGO. its obvious. dont deny it


So Rock's gonna come back, have 2 matches, risk injury, all for 1/10 of what he'd make for a single film?

I'd elaborate even further but I remember you admitting to be a huge Cena pole jocker so I'm not going to bother.


----------



## Agmaster

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I'm with the imaginary locker room on this. Lesnar brings nothing that outweighs the costs of him.


----------



## vG-MONEYv

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



kakashi101 said:


> So Rock's gonna come back, have 2 matches, risk injury, all for 1/10 of what he'd make for a single film?
> 
> I'd elaborate even further but I remember you admitting to be a huge Cena pole jocker so I'm not going to bother.


Im not gunna argue with an obvious rock mark


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Too bad for them.


----------



## Brian Styles

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

and he will draw more money than all of them combined.


----------



## Pojko

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

It's like Edge said: if you're getting bumped off of the card because of Rock/Lesnar, it's your own fault. You're just not good enough. Make yourself stand out.

I'd much rather see Lesnar than any of the no talent, no personality nobodies that the WWE is keeping around for some reason.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



vG-MONEYv said:


> Im not gunna argue with an obvious rock mark


Yeah I am a Rock mark and proud of it, better than being a mark of the guy who got his ass kicked 2 nights in a row LMAO


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

are these reports for real lol. it seems like such a thing to make up. " Some wrestlers backstage are upset for the Lesnar return, most likely for the same reasons as with the Rocks"


----------



## Brian Styles

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



kakashi101 said:


> Right, even though Rock is worth 100 mil, gets paid 10-15 mil a movie...I'm sure he really needed the 1-2 million he got for Wrestlemania.....:no:


If the buyrate was really 1.9m like ESPN is reporting I am confident Rock will be getting a $5m+ check in the mail, but I get your point Rock makes $10-15m a movie. He did more for wrestling than wrestling did for him during this past year.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

They should probably keep themselves anonymous, considering that Lesnar could murder everyone in that locker room.


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Evidence?

If it is true, they should ask themselves WHY Vince has to bring back guys like Rock and Lesnar.

Its because YOU all suck and cant draw a single dime.

You think Austin and Rock sat on their backsides and moaned, or did they do something about it?


----------



## vG-MONEYv

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



kakashi101 said:


> Yeah I am a Rock mark and proud of it, better than being a mark of the guy who got his ass kicked 2 nights in a row LMAO


It is a tv show, you know that right? Its not real kid. Cena doesn't care if he jobbed to the rock and allowed lesnar to hit the f-5, its whats good for business and he still gets payed.

....rock mark 8*D you guys are funny


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Wasn't 2010 a good chance for all these boring, uncharismatic fucks to prove themselves? Batista left, Undertaker was there for more than just WM for the last time, HHH was out the majority of the year, Shawn Michaels retired and there were no veterans returning. Yet that was a boring ass year where the only interesting thing that we can remember is Nexus, mainly because for the first time, people actually believed that John Cena would finally turn heel, the writers blew it and there's nothing really that stands out from that year anymore.

Too bad most of you suck, that's why the likes of The Rock and Lesnar are needed to make fans interested.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I knew it was only a matter of time.....what bunch of girlie men on the roster. Like a user just said. Not his fault they suck and don't draw. On top of that, I doubt they will say any of this to Lesnar's face.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



SimplyIncredible said:


> Evidence?
> 
> If it is true, they should ask themselves WHY Vince has to bring back guys like Rock and Lesnar.
> 
> Its because YOU all suck and cant draw a single dime.
> 
> You think Austin and Rock sat on their backsides and moaned, or did they do something about it?


 /thread


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Brock and Rock vs All the upset wrestlers @ WM 29.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Who the fuck is that son of bitch!?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I don't blame them.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Choke2Death said:


> Wasn't 2010 a good chance for all these boring, uncharismatic fucks to prove themselves?


While I think the roster is thin a lot of it is the booking/writing is so poor that it's impossible to get new guys over. They need to recycle old talent because they've already been legitimized and are already over because of good booking in the past. Basically they're making up for Creative's shortcomings by piggybacking the work of actual talented writing/booking.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Can't blame them with Lesnar.

His last match basically spat on everything that pro wrestling is about. Not to mention that the thank you he gave was "fuck you, I'm leaving".


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



vG-MONEYv said:


> It is a tv show, you know that right? Its not real kid. Cena doesn't care if he jobbed to the rock and allowed lesnar to hit the f-5, its whats good for business and he still gets payed.
> 
> ....rock mark 8*D you guys are funny


It's a TV show but I'll bet anything you were tripping balls when Cena got pinned at Mania and Squashed by Lesnar LMAO. 

Cena knows whats good for business? It's his fault that the WWE needs guys like Rock and Brock, because Cena spent the last 7 years burying everyone. That's why the roster is so freaking weak.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

And yet none of them are pissed at guys like Cena or Orton being constantly over them for 7 years.


----------



## vokildir

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Surely Cena won't lose to a part timer two PPVs in a row... 

So glad he's back though.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

:lmao
This must be a new record. Cry me a river.

For four years straight, HHH, HBK and Taker put more than half of the roster to shame with their performances at Mania.
The Rock comes back last year and with his return promo put more than half of the roster to shame.
Brock Lesnar comes back and gets a reaction that more than half of the roster could only dream of getting on their best day.

What does this all mean?
More than half of the roster aren't stepping up, are sitting on their hands and waiting for some type of magical opportunity that will fall in their lap instead of making every segment or match that they're in count OR not selling themselves as being worth the push. That is one thing I will always give Punk credit for (even though he probably is one of the guys bitching).


----------



## will94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Here's hoping Brock has a few matches other than just Cena and possibly Rock. Be nice to see him interact with some of the "new guard" while he's back.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



virus21 said:


> And yet none of them are pissed at guys like Cena or Orton being constantly over them for 7 years.


they don't have a guts to say Cena,orton sucks.


----------



## Tombstoned

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Not to look like a total hypocrite having slated him a lot in the past, I can understand people being pissed at Brock after his last match and to a certain extent the "I dont want to job to Rock in Miami" fiasco, but....

The guy is a legit monster, he is coming in off the back of being UFC champion. Anyone that goes over him now gets a fucking HUGE rub from it. If people backstage cant see the potential that comes with having him in the roster, they really need to find a new career.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I heard curt Hawkins is gutted...he thought he was a cert for headlining WM 29 until Brock returned.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I really don't see anyone who could go over Lesnar except Rock...


----------



## thelegendkiller

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



vG-MONEYv said:


> Their both back just for the money.


You are a joke. Rock earns 10 times the money in movies than his 'Return' to WWE. Risking an injury and his movie star good looks for a little chunk of money compared to what he can make in movies.. You, my friend are a moron.

Rock is back because he's established himself as an actor and wants to give back to the fans and probably misses his connection with the crowd. If he has a ego, so be it, he is one of the GOAT, he can do whatever the fuck he wants. The Rock is genuine, my friend and making money must be his last priority with regards to coming back.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



thelegendkiller said:


> You are a joke. Rock earns 10 times the money in movies than his 'Return' to WWE. Risking an injury and his movie star good looks for a little chunk of money compared to what he can make in movies.. You, my friend are a moron.
> 
> Rock is back because he's established himself as an actor and wants to give back to the fans and probably misses his connection with the crowd. If he has a ego, so be it, he is one of the GOAT, he can do whatever the fuck he wants. The Rock is genuine, my friend and making money must be his last priority with regards to coming back.


Ignore him, he's butt hurt because his boyfriend Cena got squashed 2 nights in a Row.


----------



## muttgeiger

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

they should complain to lesnar himself, and see how that goes over


----------



## thelegendkiller

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Tomkin said:


> I heard curt Hawkins is gutted...he thought he was a cert for headlining WM 29 until Brock returned.


Hawkins V Rock. Hawkins kicks out of the people's elbow and hits a big elbow drop of the top rope. OMG Hawkins the new WWE champion, we are ushering into a new era


----------



## UltraMantis Black

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

It's a damn business! Those guys draw... it will be always like that. Sooner they get that and work harder the better.


----------



## thelegendkiller

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



kakashi101 said:


> Ignore him, he's butt hurt because his boyfriend Cena got squashed 2 nights in a Row.


Hustle Loyalty Respect,
U want some, come get some
U cant see me
Cenation V Team Bring it
Chain gang commander !!

I am sure he must be saying that all day long hahaha..


----------



## nogginthenog

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



CMojicaAce said:


> Brock and Rock vs All the upset wrestlers @ WM 29.


If rock cena got 1.9 million buys, thats worth 3 million right there.

Rock/Brock v the entire roster in a gauntlet match.

Epic.

As an aside, I do think Brock being here has its bad points, the guy shat all over the wwe , in his last match, and after he left.Wont lie that I'm looking forward to his first match, and I could understand the old hands not being happy with him for that reason.

But moaning he's taking spots? Bunch of crybabies need to grow up.

As an aside, if that 1.9 million buys is real, Rocky probably made every person on the mania card a minimum of half a million extra in their pay.
If they are still upset now, they are , indeed, idiots.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



vG-MONEYv said:


> Their both back just for the money.


Lol, rock makes peanuts in the WWE compared to what he makes as a moviestar


----------



## Rayfain

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

If you're talented why should you care? (If these reports are even true.)


----------



## Amsterdam

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

If this report is true, then sour grapes.

The people in the locker room bitching about Brock and Rock coming back are probably the same people stuck on NXT and Superstars every week. The fans don't want to see them anyways.


----------



## thelegendkiller

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Amsterdam said:


> If this report is true, then sour grapes.
> 
> The people in the locker room bitching about Brock and Rock coming back are probably the same people stuck on NXT and Superstars every week. The fans don't want to see them anyways.


Lmao .. Post of the day .. 'Same Superstars stuck on Superstars'. How does that sound ?


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

they better complain it to lesnar personally.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I really honestly do not blame them. When asking people to step up, they have stepped up.

Mark Henry stepped up big time.

After the split with Legacy, Cody Rhodes stepped up big time.

Even if he's not as hot as he was and no matter what his gimmick, Zack Ryder did something about it and tried his hardest to get to where he is now.

Daniel Bryan really amped it up. 

Punk stepped up last summer and look where he is now.

They don't do proper buildup anymore and the start/stop pushes are annoying and they don't have patience or trust anybody. Punk is the one star they have made since all the talent left and to a lesser extent, Sheamus too. Let's take a look at how they've been booked.

Punk goes from ECW Champion to Money in the Bank to weakly booked champion to IC Champion to Money in the Bank to Champion to losing the belt to Jeff back to champion and then jobbing it to the Undertaker only to be a footnote by Rey, Big Show and Orton going over him before finally cutting the shoot promo that made him #2 today. 

Come on. 

Then Sheamus- goes from random ECW feuds to WWE Champion to losing to HHH then he takes him out, then he's champ, weakly booked cowardly champ to out of the main event and now he's King of the Ring in a ridiculous outfit who jobs to everybody such as Santino and John Morrison. He loses so much to the point where he will leave the company if he doesn't become U.S. Champ. Then he's U.S. Champ and loses it not much later. The next thing you know, he's back in the world title scene on Smackdown, turns face and now he's a typically booked WWE face who hardly ever loses, he wins the Royal Rumble and then the World Title in 18 seconds with hardly any chance to showcase his talent.

Seriously, what is that?

Punk and Sheamus are LUCKY they were able to overcome such non-sensical booking. Not everybody can and really, I don't blame them.

The only star with any proper build in recent memory has been Cody Rhodes: Young pupil of Holly, turns heel, tag partner of Ted DiBiase before they split. Then he takes a bad gimmick and makes it entertaining. His character develops into something beyond that that makes sense. He is booked how they used to book him. They give him a victory over Mysterio at Mania and then a few more months he hones his craft before finally capturing the IC title and making it the best in years, becoming WWE's midcard king. Now that he has dropped it, he is on his way up. Cody has been the exception to the rule.

WWE doesn't know what to do with what they have. They panic too much and the way they book their roster is a joke. I don't blame them for being upset.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



thelegendkiller said:


> You are a joke. Rock earns 10 times the money in movies than his 'Return' to WWE. Risking an injury and his movie star good looks for a little chunk of money compared to what he can make in movies.. You, my friend are a moron.
> 
> Rock is back because he's established himself as an actor and wants to give back to the fans and probably misses his connection with the crowd. If he has a ego, so be it, he is one of the GOAT, he can do whatever the fuck he wants. The Rock is genuine, my friend and making money must be his last priority with regards to coming back.





SonoShion said:


> they better complain it to lesnar personally.


That Sig is incredible


----------



## Macharius

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Amsterdam said:


> If this report is true, then sour grapes.
> 
> The people in the locker room bitching about Brock and Rock coming back are probably the same people stuck on NXT and Superstars every week. The fans don't want to see them anyways.


This.

Lesnar is what the WWE needs right now, an unstoppable force that you can buy into and Lesnar fits that just perfectly.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Macharius said:


> This.
> 
> Lesnar is what the WWE needs right now, a unstoppable force that you can buy into and Lesnar fits that just perfectly.


I felt many months ago Brodus Clay was the same thing before they made him into a joke.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Marv95 said:


> They did Goldberg/Rock at a filler PPV in 2003.


That's because Rock was leaving so that was the best they could do. The actual plan was to have them wrestle at WM 19 but they couldn't get Goldberg to sign since there were a few contract disagreements (money, schedule).


> WWE Pushing To Sign Goldberg For WrestleMania, Face The Rock
> Posted By Ashish on 12.14.02
> 
> *The Rock appeared on a Dallas radio show this morning and discussed returning to the ring next year. He hinted that he was working on something with Bill Goldberg, which seems to add credibility to the rumors that WWE is making a huge push to try and sign Goldberg for WrestleMania and have him headline the show in a match against the Rock. *WWE would then feature Triple H vs. Scott Steiner for the World Heavyweight Title and Brock Lesnar vs. Kurt Angle for the WWE Title on the undercard.
> 
> Other possibilities for WrestleMania include Hulk Hogan taking on Vince McMahon, Steve Austin possibly being involved, and Kevin Nash getting a big push for a major match since it will be around the time he is cleared from his injury.
> 
> Thanks to PWTorch.com.


This is a totally different scenario since it's not like Cena and Lesnar have to leave anytime soon given that Lesnar has signed a one year contract. With two stars this big and the potential money that can be made, you try to make the most of the match up and don't waste it on a filler PPV like Extreme Rules.


----------



## Wagg

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

The backstage (young) talent(less) who are not happy with Brock's return cand stick it brother!


----------



## leon79

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Jericho beat the shit out of Goldberg if I remember correctly. It's not the size of the dog in the fight that counts.


----------



## Tombstoned

*Re: Brock Lesnar is more athletic now than he used to be.... thats scary*



slimsellout said:


> Also, I liked how at WM 28, Jim Ross said he had "never seen anything like that" before when HHH lifted an elevated Taker out of the hells gate a bit and slammed him to the floor.
> 
> When I remember this, an even heavier undertaker, lifted from the canvas (not from steel steps) and lifted higher:


Yeah, but that didnt happen in a cell, so JR was speaking the truth #loophool


----------



## rickyboy123

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

what a suprise, guess they just cant accept the fact they arnt gettin the job done properly cuz they kinda suck eh


----------



## Wagg

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



leon79 said:


> Jericho beat the shit out of Goldberg if I remember correctly. It's not the size of the dog in the fight that counts.


Jericho just throw one punch at Goldberg and then the whole locker room intervened. Goldberg would have killed Jericho if it wasn't for the locker room.


----------



## Ivoriy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

We want Sable :flip

Brock back pure beauty:gun:


----------



## morris3333

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock Lesnar will be returning to a WWE ring much sooner than some fans may be expecting. Lesnar signed with WWE over the weekend and could wrestle his first match as soon as Extreme Rules later this month or Over The Limit in May. As we've been reporting, Lesnar has signed a 1-year deal with limited appearances - which will culminate in a match at next year's WrestleMania 29.

During Lesnar's first run with the company a decade ago, Paul Heyman served as Lesnar's mouthpiece, accurately touting him as the "Next big Thing." According to WWE sources, there are currently no plans to bring Heyman in with Lesnar. Heyman has is a very busy man with a number of ongoing projects through his Looking For Larry agency based out of New York City.

That's not to say that there aren't people that want Heyman back on WWE television. WWE (and TNA) has reached out to him in recent years, but the two sides could never reach an agreement. Anything is possible, but for now, WWE is moving forward with Brock Lesnar under the assumption that Paul Heyman will not be on board.

from : http://rajah.com/base/node/26831


----------



## attitudEra

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I call this BS, just like the rock, funny how they never release names, but if it is true, then tough shit, if they stopped sucking so much then maybe wwe wouldn't need brock or rock


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I also recall Jericho saying he got lucky in that fight with Goldberg


----------



## kakashi101

*How many times will Brock squash Cena?*

I mean, how many PPV matches will they have? I predict 3 including ER


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

And I recall Angle being able to suplex Lesnar in a shootfight.

Lesnar isn't exactly "tough". He's tough in a controlled enviroment.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



vokildir said:


> Surely Cena won't lose to a part timer two PPVs in a row...
> 
> So glad he's back though.


People also said "Surely Cena wont lose to a special attraction and former wrestler in his biggest match ever" and we all saw how that turned out. I'm glad they're finally killing Super Cena, just wish they'd turn him heel already.


----------



## TheBrit

*Re: Brock Lesnar is more athletic now than he used to be.... thats scary*



slimsellout said:


> Back in 2002/2003, Brock was training for muscle.... and was extremely athletic.
> 
> now he is in FIGHT shape. he has been training in MMA for the past 5 or 6~ years... meaning all his training is endurance, agility and speed based training, not muscle.
> 
> Therefore, Brock is in even better shape now, athletically wise, then he was back then. Thats kinda scary.
> 
> As part of his training routine warmup for his MMA camps, he would wear boxing gloves and walk around on his fists in a handstand position for 5 minutes. There was a article on it here if you are curious (http://www.startribune.com/blogs/104989549.html).
> 
> Here is a gif of handstand from a 300lb Brock when he was coaching on The Ultimate Fighter last year when he was warming up to do a football challenge with another UFC fighter who was much smaller than him (Brock Lesnar actually beat that other UFC fighter in the sprinting, showing how fast he is, and Brock was about 40lbs heavier):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can we expect from Brock now? 300lb high flyer?


Such a BS post.

First of all, Brock is NOT 300 lbs. Not even close when he was in WWE before, he was about 285-290. He's MUCH smaller now. It is blatantly obvious when he came out on Monday with the old footage of him playing on the Titantron behind him. On top of that, the UFC has a weight limit of 265. And if anything he looked like he's lost mass since then. WWE like to exaggerate weights, but even Cole only said 266 lbs. on Monday.

I also doubt that he's more athletic at 34 or whatever than he was at 24.


----------



## Pedro Vicious

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Lvlgod said:


> LOL why are you guys acting like Lesnar is some kinda super natural hulk who cant be beaten. Just because he competed in the UFC doesnt mean he can survive a street fight with one of the wrestlers backstage.
> 
> Daniel Bryan could make him tap out like a bitch and CM Punk could kick his head out and KO him in just 2 mins. Punk is trained in Martial arts. Punk is known to be one of the toughest guys in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D


hahaha funniest post ever i hope is sarcasm Lesnar is bigger, faster, stronger and with a lot more experience than any of this guys


----------



## Crona

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

It's not completely up to the stars to get themselves over, they need to be given the opportunity. Punk, Henry, Bryan. and Sheamus all were able to get themselves over, but they were also given the opportunity to do so.


----------



## Stekeo1990

*Brock*

Am I the only person who dose not really care about brocks return? I mean what's the point if he isn't going to be there full time? It's not like the rock because the rock can make a match that was announced for only 5 mins look like the a great fued. 

But honestly I want cena to win what ever match that will be coming up because I'm honestly behind the man that has been there for the last nine years is it? and not the one that left and then trashed the sport that made him who he is. 

I hope he gets booed out of the building just like he did 8 years ago because he was shit last time he was in the WWE he was shit in the UFC and he will be shit again. 

Ok now let the hating begin


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



C_JBennett said:


> It's not completely up to the stars to get themselves over, they need to be given the opportunity. Punk, Henry, Bryan. and Sheamus all were able to get themselves over, but they were also given the opportunity to do so.


This.


----------



## scotty917

*Re: How many times will Brock squash Cena?*

Apparently CM punk Vs Cena is advertised in Chicago for extreme rules :/ makes no sense seeing as he is feuding with Jericho so no Brock Vs Cena there


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: Brock Lesnar is more athletic now than he used to be.... thats scary*

When he manages to pull the splash off, then I'll be bothered about him.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock*



Stekeo1990 said:


> I hope he gets booed out of the building just like he did 8 years ago because *he was shit last time he was in the WWE he was shit in the UFC* and he will be shit again.


fpalmfpalm


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Carcass said:


> I can see them not being happy for him bashing pro wrestling and calling it fake (I know it's fake but you don't go around saying that if you're a pro wrestler/former pro wrestler), but like The Rock there really isn't anything they can do about Brock being back.


Yeah, he has been saying pro wrestling is fake. 

But he also has said good stuff about it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5RDQCTOsXA


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock*

You make it sound like Cena being there for the last 9 years is a good thing? He's done nothing but bury stars left and right since 2005. He's only lost cleanly to 3 superstars in singles matches, Batista HBK and HHH, 4 if you count Rock, and all of them were established.

He's never put anyone over except in gimmick matches, and the only one's I recall beating him in those are JBL, Orton and Sheamus, and considering how the tables match at TLC 09 looked, Sheamus didn't gain any credibility, he just lucked out. 

Cena is a bigger spot light hog than Hogan is...he needs to start losing more and hopefully Lesnar murders him.

Lesnar won't get booed out of the building because the crowd will cheer anyone who manhandles Cena, especially a former UFC champion


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: How many times will Brock squash Cena?*

I think it's only stated that both Punk and Cena will appear at Chicago, not that they are facing each other.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I'd rather Cena get squashed over and over again then him turning heel.


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Brock Lesnar is more athletic now than he used to be.... thats scary*



TheBrit said:


> Such a BS post.
> 
> First of all, Brock is NOT 300 lbs. Not even close when he was in WWE before, he was about 285-290. He's MUCH smaller now. It is blatantly obvious when he came out on Monday with the old footage of him playing on the Titantron behind him. On top of that, the UFC has a weight limit of 265. And if anything he looked like he's lost mass since then. WWE like to exaggerate weights, but even Cole only said 266 lbs. on Monday.
> 
> I also doubt that he's more athletic at 34 or whatever than he was at 24.


You are VERY misinformed.

Before his last fight with Alistair Overeem, his coach Erik Paulson said that he was approximately 291~lbs a few weeks before the Overeem fight. There was an article on mma.tv about it. His coach said he started camp much heavier, and got down to 291 and had to cut the rest of the way.

He barely made the limit, which is 265lbs. He weighed in at 266lbs (which is what Cole referred to) but he had CUT weight to get down to that. That meant dehydrating himself, and if you watch the weigh in on Dana White's video blog, after getting off the scale/staredown, he immediately left and began drinking water. He didn't even stay for his interview, which is what he is supposed to do. He was dehydrated and in a bad mood.

Also, his camp had a weight log on his official Facebook and Youtube page when he was champion. He was starting every camp at around 315lbs off season, and getting down to about 290lbs during camp and cutting the rest before the fight.

As far as his weight in WWE goes, Kurt Angle said that Brock was jacked up at 318lbs in the HERE COMES THE PAIN documentary.

He has NOT been training for a fight, meaning he is at his off season weight, which is usually over 310lbs.

So don't be surprised if he is even heavier than 300lbs.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: How many times will Brock squash Cena?*

He will injure Cena upcoming weeks. 
Then he will kill the whole roster on Raw and Smackdown.
Then Cena comes back @ Summerslam and they can finall have their match.


----------



## thelegendkiller

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Lvlgod said:


> LOL why are you guys acting like Lesnar is some kinda super natural hulk who cant be beaten. Just because he competed in the UFC doesnt mean he can survive a street fight with one of the wrestlers backstage.
> 
> Daniel Bryan could make him tap out like a bitch and CM Punk could kick his head out and KO him in just 2 mins. Punk is trained in Martial arts. Punk is known to be one of the toughest guys in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D


This is awesome! Clap Clap Clap Clap Clap .. This is awesome!


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

They are scared to wrestle him. He is very physical and aggressive in the ring.

That was the complaint they had last time he was in the WWE. People said he had a hard time controlling his strength which led to them being legitimately hurt when Brock would perform a move on them.


----------



## justbringitbitch

*Re: Brock Lesnar is more athletic now than he used to be.... thats scary*



Tombstoned said:


> Yeah, but that didnt happen in a cell, so JR was speaking the truth #loophool


LOL


----------



## Stekeo1990

*Re: Brock*

That's another thing UFC champion again he had like two fights then he got a title fight he was a champion to bring in fans. And I'm not saying cena isn't those things but at least he has being there and hasn't shot it down. I'm not the biggest cena fan recently I can't stand the How fake he can be but I just don't like lesnar. If he's not going to be there full time then what's the point. Unless the WWE are trying to kill of cena then he can not lose to Brock.


----------



## thelegendkiller

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



slimsellout said:


> They are scared to wrestle him. He is very physical and aggressive in the ring.
> 
> That was the complaint they had last time he was in the WWE. People said he had a hard time controlling his strength which led to them being legitimately hurt when Brock would perform a move on them.


This kind of complaint is completely acceptable. But jobbers complaining about Lesnar stealing their spotlight ?


----------



## TheBrit

*Re: Brock Lesnar is more athletic now than he used to be.... thats scary*



slimsellout said:


> You are VERY misinformed.
> 
> Before his last fight with Alistair Overeem, his coach Erik Paulson said that he was approximately 291~lbs a few weeks before the Overeem fight. There was an article on mma.tv about it. His coach said he started camp much heavier, and got down to 291 and had to cut the rest of the way.


What's that got to do with anything? I said that he's not 300 lbs. NOW. You could see how small he was on Monday night compared to his old footage playing behind him. His arms look like twigs compared to Cena's arms. I don't give a crap how much he weighed at some training camp. He doesn't look like that NOW.


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

lol boo fucking hoo if they cared about the business they'd care about entertaining the fans. Did they hear the way the crowd reacted? People want to see Lesnar.

They can go cry about it in a corner if they're so upset, which I'm sure they do every night.

This is like Matt Hardy syndrome.

"I can't understand why people more talented than me with more charisma get pushes!" At least they aren't making YouTube videos and tweeting about it, I give them credit for that...


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



leon79 said:


> Jericho beat the shit out of Goldberg if I remember correctly. It's not the size of the dog in the fight that counts.


1. Jericho just held Goldberg

2. Goldberg was never MMA champion, NCAA wrestling champion. There's a couple of wrestlers that know/ train MMA like Punk, Del Rio, and Bryan but they're not Brock Lesnar. 

There's a difference between swimming with the sharks and watching them on the Discovery Channel.


----------



## Peterf93

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

ye think brock needs to hit the gym again, he does look like a badass though wouldnt like to bump into him in a dark alley, so is brock gonna be a full timer or a rock satellite job?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



kakashi101 said:


> Right, even though Rock is worth 100 mil, gets paid 10-15 mil a movie...I'm sure he really needed the 1-2 million he got for Wrestlemania.....:no:


He might not have needed it but he clearly wanted that money. I don't think The Rock came back just for the money but it had a huge impact on him coming back.


----------



## thelegendkiller

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Crowking said:


> lol boo fucking hoo if they cared about the business they'd care about entertaining the fans. Did they hear the way the crowd reacted? People want to see Lesnar.
> 
> They can go cry about it in a corner if they're so upset, which I'm sure they do every night.
> 
> This is like Matt Hardy syndrome.
> 
> "I can't understand why people more talented than me with more charisma get pushes!" At least they aren't making YouTube videos and tweeting about it, I give them credit for that...


lol. We need Matt Hardy back just for one night to get completely decimated by Lesnar, I would mark, I legit hate M.Hardy


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> And I recall Angle being able to suplex Lesnar in a shootfight.
> 
> Lesnar isn't exactly "tough". He's tough in a controlled enviroment.


If I'm not mistaken they were wrestling and Kurt Angle is a former Olympic wrestling champ. Brock's no slouch in that regard either being NCAA champ but Kurt's got him that department. 

MMA rules/ street fight and it's probally a different story.


----------



## Agmaster

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

But he makes the munniez and brings da pain, and he's TOTALLY not going to fuck over the business later on in this deal. Intentionally or not. I can only see money (that outweighs his garbage cost) for 6 months from him. Because his 'work' is going to be shit and not even integrate with the entire WWE. I don't get any of you people.


Chaotic_Forces said:


> Can't blame them with Lesnar.
> 
> His last match basically spat on everything that pro wrestling is about. Not to mention that the thank you he gave was "fuck you, I'm leaving".


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Crowking said:


> lol boo fucking hoo if they cared about the business they'd care about entertaining the fans. Did they hear the way the crowd reacted? People want to see Lesnar.
> 
> They can go cry about it in a corner if they're so upset, which I'm sure they do every night.
> 
> This is like Matt Hardy syndrome.
> 
> "I can't understand why people more talented than me with more charisma get pushes!" At least they aren't making YouTube videos and tweeting about it, I give them credit for that...


Who knows what goes on backstage? Why can't superstars have more freedom? Why does everything need to be so controlled?

I mean so many people are blasting the wrestlers for complaining, were you blasting the roster on WCW who would be upset that none of the veterans wanted to give up their spot and put younger people over?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



GillbergReturns said:


> If I'm not mistaken they were wrestling and Kurt Angle is a former Olympic wrestling champ. Brock's no slouch in that regard either being NCAA champ but Kurt's got him that department.
> 
> MMA rules/ street fight and it's probally a different story.


Through but in Olympic wrestling you do not suplex people (I think...), Lesnar clearly outweighed him and got suplexed.


----------



## mcc4374

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

You know whats funny?

Alot of the people in this thread supporting Lesnar over younger stars complain regularly on this forum about their young favorites not being pushed.

Should be an interesting year on here.


----------



## Wagg

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



> Source: Pwtorch.com
> 
> According to PWTorch.com, when Brock Lesnar was previously in WWE (nine-years ago) he did not get along with John Cena. Stories from behind the scenes say that Lesnar was not a fan of a young, up and coming Cena. One source actually stated, "Brock absolutely positively hated and detested John Cena!"
> 
> Lesnar reportedly bad-mouthed Cena to Vince McMahon many times, especially anytime Cena was doing something being perceived as positive. It is also said that the feelings "came through" if you watch body language in their first pay-per-view match in 2003 at Backlash.
> 
> During that match, there are many moves that look sloppy, and at the time it was believed that it may have been an outright intentional lack of cooperation on Lesnar's part. Some feel that with Cena on the rise, and the animosity that Lesnar felt towards Cena, that it would not have been out of the question for Lesnar to make Cena look green and clumsy. That is a reputation that Cena had at the time, and one that he was working to overcome.


This is odd because back then, I heard that Lesnar and Cena were friends since their OVW days. It's just probably WWE working the internet again just to build on a potential storyline... similar to Rock vs Cena.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

By April 7, 2013 I want to see how many of these bland, unover stiffs actually step up and make the fans, Vince and management take notice. Or are they going to continue crying up to WM29? Either way WWE is going to get theirs by putting big names in big money matches.


----------



## Xanthos

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Too bad…


----------



## The_Chief

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

One can dream but imagine, Brock, Rock, Austin, Taker, Shawn and Goldberg all came back full time for a year, and the whole locker room got pissed and it was all them against Cena, Orton, Punk, Bryan, Sheamus and Ziggler and they feuded all year around and it ended with the current roster been put over and getting rid of the old generation and becoming the leading stars that they should be.....One can dream ha


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Mexxecutioner said:


> The place errupted as soon as Rocky took Cena down with the Rock Bottom! After the 3 count the roof blew off. (I know there was no roof, but just to show how great the reaction was).
> 
> I was there live and I have never EVER seen or heard such a reaction. Already during Rock's entrance you couldn't hear the music as the crowd was so loud. Same thing on Raw! The crowd LOVED the Rock just like he was god or something!





Starbuck said:


> I'll give you some perspective. Last year at Mania, Taker kicking out of the Tombstone was the biggest reaction I had ever heard in my life...until this years show lol. Taker kicking out of the SCM/Pedigree combo topped that, Rock pinning Cena for the 3 topped that and Lesnar returning was on par with the both of them. Just sheer thunderous noise, an eruption of people marking the fuck out and jumping up and down like kids lol. Absolutely amazing. It's moments like that, that remind you why you're a fan of this crazy damn thing called wrestling lol.


Sounds amazing. 

I'm sure it was loud as hell in the stadium but on TV, besides the obvious main points in Taker/HHH/HBK and the Rock/Cena match, the crowd was pretty tame. It was obviously because of the huge open air stadium, the RAW crowd was one of the best since the AE. Taker/HHH was an awesome match but personally I didn't feel that the DX finisher was a bigger moment than the Tombstone but I guess if the live crowd believed then they did their job. The Rock's victory pop was epic and one of the biggest moments for me as a wrestling fan. I don't know when was the last time I enjoyed two shows in a row from WWE on this level(years), I don't even expect them to top that this year.


As for Rock/Goldberg, like someone said, the original plan was WM19, that was supposed to be a series of 3 matches at that time but Goldberg didn't sign in time so they did at Backlash because Rock was needed to go to promote "The Rundown" around that time. Rock wanted to wrestle Goldberg just so he can add him to the list basically(B PPVs were also much bigger back then), that was his last run, for the same reason he wanted Flair on RAW. To do Lesnar/Cena in the current state as a filler is just insanity.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> Through but in Olympic wrestling you do not suplex people (I think...), Lesnar clearly outweighed him and got suplexed.


I'm thinking it's more of the belly to back suplex type deals. Still it's obviously they weren't striking each other and wrestling for fun/ pride. Lesnar is former NCAA champ and I'm sure he thought he could hang with Kurt. 

Nobody is beating Kurt in that situation he's an Olympic gold medalist. Amongst the best in the world.

You don't become MMA champ by being a softie. Lesnar would legitimately rip every person in the WWE apart and I'd take him in an actual fight over Kurt Angle too.


----------



## Joshi

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

These so called talents needs to stop bitching about someone else popularity and start do something about their.


----------



## Kid Kablam

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



attitudEra said:


> I call this BS, just like the rock, funny how they never release names, but if it is true, then tough shit, if they stopped sucking so much then maybe wwe wouldn't need brock or rock


I'm tired of this idea that "getting over" is some magical thing that everyone in the attitude era got, and that no one today gets. Ryder got over and they de-pushed him. 

Imagine if the Rock had gotten this treatment when he was Rocky Maivia and hearing "Die Rocky Die" every night. He was damn lucky he came about in the attitude era, when Vince was willing to try new things, and actually give talent a chance to get over. He was damn lucky he came about in a time where stables allowed young stars the time they needed to hone their act. Without the NOD, without Vince and Shane and the Corporation, without Foley to play foil to his personality, the Rock would have ended up a green smiling babyface, with a pineapple haircut and whole lot of wasted talent. 

Attitude Era was a different time. WWF was scared of WCW, and had to make new stars, so they pushed guys, gave them real feuds, with real blow offs. There was a tag division where guys like Edge and Christian could sharpen their personalities, and where workers like Matt and Jeff Hardy could obscure some of their weaknesses while putting on a hell of a show with tables ladders and chairs. Workers could bleed back then and have real I quit matches with 11 chairshots. Take a look at the difference between the use of handcuffs in Mankind vs Rock, and Orton vs Cena. Notice a difference? Stop living in the past. Most of those workers were hella talented, but it was the time and the excitement surrounding wrestling that allowed them to get so over. 

As for Brock, if any of the report is true, I don't blame them. I'd be mad too if a guy getting paid huge coin showed up 30 seconds before he had to go on and perform 1 move. Just cause you drew at one point doesn't make you immune to criticism or give you license to be unprofessional.


----------



## RD25

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

The WWE is in serious need of star power, Lesnar is just that. The guys back stage can whine all they want, but really, they should just try harder. Ziggler is the only one that actually looks like he could break through, and that's only if het improves even more on the mic.


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Brock Lesnar is more athletic now than he used to be.... thats scary*



TheBrit said:


> What's that got to do with anything? I said that he's not 300 lbs. NOW. You could see how small he was on Monday night compared to his old footage playing behind him. His arms look like twigs compared to Cena's arms. I don't give a crap how much he weighed at some training camp. He doesn't look like that NOW.


Like twigs? What the fuck are you on?

Don't you understand what I said? When Brock is NOT training for a fight, he is over 300lbs... that what his trainers at his camp said time and time again.

When he is TRAINING FOR A FIGHT, that is when he is around 285-290.

Last I checked, Brock is NOT training for a fight at the moment. He is currently off-season, meaning no fight, no training, meaning more weight.

Yeah man, he is really a twig here:


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

really doubt it , remember when CM Punk reportedly "shooted" on The Rock and that there is real hatred between the two ? well all that turned out to be bullshit with one picture of Rock and Punk hugging and smiling post CMPunk/Jericho match at mania 

but for arguments sake let's say it's true , no one has the balls to get on brock's bad side .. of all the people you want to piss off , an MMA fighter is the last guy you want to tick


----------



## PunkShoot

*With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

Paul Heyman won't be coming back, so brock needs a manager badly. He is bad on the mic and needs a talking figure for him.

who do you guys think would be the best choice for manager?


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> Through but in Olympic wrestling you do not suplex people (I think...), Lesnar clearly outweighed him and got suplexed.


He wasn't 'suplexed'.

Jim Ross made a blog about that a while back. He said their little wrestling match in the back was pretty back and forth with Angle getting the better of Brock a bit. But he also mentioned that it was when Brock was new with the company and was probably holding back.


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

Jonathan Coachman


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

no he doesn't .. tbh he is not as bad on the mic as people make him out to be 

plus it's more interesting having him as this loose canon with no guide , him circling the ring while the crowd were chanting "HOLY SHIT" was the coolest thing ever .. 

he doesn't need to cut promos every week like Rock or Cena


----------



## lisa12000

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Kid Kablam said:


> I'm tired of this idea that "getting over" is some magical thing that everyone in the attitude era got, and that no one today gets. Ryder got over and they de-pushed him.
> 
> Imagine if the Rock had gotten this treatment when he was Rocky Maivia and hearing "Die Rocky Die" every night. He was damn lucky he came about in the attitude era, when Vince was willing to try new things, and actually give talent a chance to get over. He was damn lucky he came about in a time where stables allowed young stars the time they needed to hone their act. Without the NOD, without Vince and Shane and the Corporation, without Foley to play foil to his personality, the Rock would have ended up a green smiling babyface, with a pineapple haircut and whole lot of wasted talent.
> 
> Attitude Era was a different time. WWF was scared of WCW, and had to make new stars, so they pushed guys, gave them real feuds, with real blow offs. There was a tag division where guys like Edge and Christian could sharpen their personalities, and where workers like Matt and Jeff Hardy could obscure some of their weaknesses while putting on a hell of a show with tables ladders and chairs. Workers could bleed back then and have real I quit matches with 11 chairshots. Take a look at the difference between the use of handcuffs in Mankind vs Rock, and Orton vs Cena. Notice a difference? Stop living in the past. Most of those workers were hella talented, but it was the time and the excitement surrounding wrestling that allowed them to get so over.
> 
> As for Brock, if any of the report is true, I don't blame them. I'd be mad too if a guy getting paid huge coin showed up 30 seconds before he had to go on and perform 1 move. Just cause you drew at one point doesn't make you immune to criticism or give you license to be unprofessional.


most sensible post on this whole thread!!

I cant stand Lesnar for one reason, and thats because he does not give a shit about the WWE and the fans! If you think he does you have another thing coming! He shit on the business when he left, he spent years saying how shit it was , and how fake etc etc and now he comes back when other things havent worked out for one thing only and thats money!! If you think that Brock is going to elevate anyone whilst hes here then your mistaken the only person he will want to elevate is himself and if he buries the entire roster while doing it then so be it!!

I dont blame the lockeroom for being pissed off!! They had FAR LESS reason to have a go at The Rock, at least he genuinely loves the business and has never shit on it once hes left; He has more charisma in his little finger than Lesnar thats for sure! This is a guy who basically said he hates the business so why should they be happy hes back? And as for the "they suck" shit! Not being funny but many of the same people on here were complaining about the booking of the younger stars? complaining about Bryans treatment at Wrestlemania? You wait until Lesnar wrestles and squashes the shit out of your fave younger star!!! Lets here what you have to say then!! Talent needs the backing of creative as well you know, the stop start nature of pushes and the depushing of certain stars it to blame for the roster atm as well


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Amber B said:


> :lmao
> This must be a new record. Cry me a river.
> 
> For four years straight, HHH, HBK and Taker put more than half of the roster to shame with their performances at Mania.
> The Rock comes back last year and with his return promo put more than half of the roster to shame.
> Brock Lesnar comes back and gets a reaction that more than half of the roster could only dream of getting on their best day.
> 
> What does this all mean?
> More than half of the roster aren't stepping up, are sitting on their hands and waiting for some type of magical opportunity that will fall in their lap instead of making every segment or match that they're in count OR not selling themselves as being worth the push. That is one thing I will always give Punk credit for (even though he probably is one of the guys bitching).



I agree with this. The only person who got lesnar type reactions is daniel bryan right now. Cena still gets huge reactions to, thats about it


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*



slimsellout said:


> Jonathan Coachman


that would be hilarious


----------



## RemoteControlled

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Maybe they should take this as a hint, and take a page out of CM Punks book. GO MAKE YOURSELF A STAR and these guys won't have to come back.


----------



## Joshi

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Kid Kablam said:


> I'm tired of this idea that "getting over" is some magical thing that everyone in the attitude era got, and that no one today gets. Ryder got over and they de-pushed him.
> 
> Imagine if the Rock had gotten this treatment when he was Rocky Maivia and hearing "Die Rocky Die" every night. He was damn lucky he came about in the attitude era, when Vince was willing to try new things, and actually give talent a chance to get over. He was damn lucky he came about in a time where stables allowed young stars the time they needed to hone their act. Without the NOD, without Vince and Shane and the Corporation, without Foley to play foil to his personality, the Rock would have ended up a green smiling babyface, with a pineapple haircut and whole lot of wasted talent.
> 
> Attitude Era was a different time. WWF was scared of WCW, and had to make new stars, so they pushed guys, gave them real feuds, with real blow offs. There was a tag division where guys like Edge and Christian could sharpen their personalities, and where workers like Matt and Jeff Hardy could obscure some of their weaknesses while putting on a hell of a show with tables ladders and chairs. Workers could bleed back then and have real I quit matches with 11 chairshots. Take a look at the difference between the use of handcuffs in Mankind vs Rock, and Orton vs Cena. Notice a difference? Stop living in the past. Most of those workers were hella talented, but it was the time and the excitement surrounding wrestling that allowed them to get so over.
> 
> As for Brock, if any of the report is true, I don't blame them. I'd be mad too if a guy getting paid huge coin showed up 30 seconds before he had to go on and perform 1 move. Just cause you drew at one point doesn't make you immune to criticism or give you license to be unprofessional.


Some of your points I agree with but being angry at a big superstar returning and instantly going into the main event is flawed logic, obviously the fans loved it, Brock coming back and start from the bottom wouldn't make much sense really.
Brock is a star, fans want him to be a star and he acts like a star, the only logical thing you can do is work to become a star yourself. 

Now I agree that sometimes you get buried for no apparent reason (mostly politics) but it's pointless to me mad at other stars, be mad at management.


----------



## TheBrit

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Lvlgod said:


> Yup its already begun.


What's already begun? More bullshit reporting by the dirtsheets?


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

the people complaining in the back don't have a right to say shit.

guys like the rock, austin,lesnar,foley,angle,these guys carried the business for years, they deserve to come back and dominate.


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

Yeah hes not that bad

I liked this one:


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I didn't read any of the replys to this thread but here's my take on it.

Brock Lesnar is going to bring more eyes to the program. Plain and simple. I have a lot of friends who are now exclusively watching MMA, that have watched return on youtube and are going to be watching next Monday. Granted, this took me posting the video all over facebook, but the point is that their is an excitement about the show again.

I think a lot of people underrate how many fans the WWE has lost over the years. I understand that they have gained a significant amount of new fans through Cena and Orton, but the amount of people that have shunned the program over the years are going to come back because of the essence that Brock Lesnar brings. He has an attitude, he looks like he can kill a man, he left but won the UFC Heavyweight Title. There is a certain awe about Lesnar that draws in an specific audience that the WWE has alienated over the years.

I can understand the frustration with the younger talent, but instead of having a negative attitude towards his return, they should be trying to work with him. If the rumors are true, and Brock is going to be working a decent amount over the next year, that gives a lot of guys the opportunity to be seen by fans in the 21-35 male demographic that would have never given them the time of day.

Selfishly speaking, I've always been a fan, and I am very excited to see him work with the talent on the roster.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*



slimsellout said:


> Yeah hes not that bad
> 
> I liked this one:


haha Paul can sell better than Cena can.


----------



## TheBrit

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



PunkShoot said:


> the people complaining in the back don't have a right to say shit.


They didn't say shit. The dirtsheets said they said shit. Until I hear it from the Superstars themselves, it's a non-story.


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I was a bit pissed about The Rock and his statement that "He is never leaving again", because he did, but I don't know if it's the same with Lesnar. He is obligated to appear twice a month in shows, and it seems like he doesn't have any movies to star at.


----------



## James Curran

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*



slimsellout said:


> Jonathan Coachman


This.

Lol. He doesn't need a manager but if he does... then this ^ or Vickie Gurrero (lol)


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

The top 5 videos on YT of his return combined have about 2million views already


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

Vickie guerrero.
Just kidding, just get Heyman back. This would be legendary.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



PunkShoot said:


> the people complaining in the back don't have a right to say shit.
> 
> guys like the rock, austin,lesnar,foley,angle,these guys carried the business for years, they deserve to come back and dominate.


I disagree. Just because they were successful before shouldn't necessarily give them the right to show up, in a time where wrestling is pretty different, and just be a huge star, solely playing off of what they once were. 

Just think if between 98 and 01, Hogan, Savage, and Warrior returned to the WWE and took the spotlight from Austin, Rock, and Triple H, keeping them from transitioning into massive stars. Same could be happening now... Could be.


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

Well, he's a Paul Heyman guy....


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Lol. So they just post this story everytime someone big returns lol


----------



## Agmaster

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

holycityzoo cites being excited about seeing lesnar work with young talent. Define work for me, would you? IF he associates with anyone not solid ME, he will not be putting them over. THe fuck are you looking forward to? End of WCW era only with people that YOU like this time? This cannot be financially, storyline wise, or even artistically feasible. Prove me wrong, PLEASE.


----------



## alliance

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

The roster are not really Wrestlers, Jr basically confirmed that, 

theyre just kind of, there.


----------



## Cheap Shot

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

Lesnar's better on the mic than Batista is, and Batista was fine.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Green Light said:


> The top 5 videos on YT of his return combined have about 2million views already



yeah but i think about 1.5million of those were me,i cant get enough of it, the f 5 was cool but its all about the cap kicking, the look of utter distain
"..and take this bullshit cap with ya"


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

"Yeah, these new guys deserve to not be used, let's bring back millions of retired wrestlers for a year! That'll fix all the WWE's problems! They draw money!!! TEH BIZNESS~!"

I just don't see the point in bringing Lesnar back. It seems more like a quick fix than an actual solution, especially considering he's not going to fully integrate with the actual roster or work full time. I mean, it's not TNA, the WWE have the money to throw around, but I wish they'd put as much effort into trying to develop the current roster as they do trying to drag out legacies relentlessly. Of course there are crappy talents on the roster, but there are so many young, hungry and incredible talented wrestlers just hanging around, waiting. 

It's not like it's even as easy as "omg why can't they just get themselves over and stop complaining!!!". The WWE like to bullshit about ~grabbing opportunities~ but at the end of the day, it's pretty much solely down to them. The exceptions, like Ryder, eventually got given opportunities, but just look at how reluctant they were to do that. Punk- easily the most talented guy there right now- had to literally take the company hostage to be given a true shot. And in the past few years, who have they ACTUALLY fully committed to? Punk? Sheamus? Miz? Meanwhile the others get cycled in and out, are pushed up and down the card and are eventually treated with little to no importance.

Sure, "it's their fault cuz they suck!!!" is nice in theory, but is it really that simple? When most of your roster is underutilized, underdeveloped and not given the opportunity to carve characters on their own ("here's a script and five minutes of TV time- have fun kiddo!"), what are they supposed to do? The roster "sucks" because nobody, bar a few guys, are _allowed_ to get out there and develop as characters. And lo and behold, the second they get given something to work with, most of them truly succeed. Case in point: Daniel Bryan goes from being an accidental, throw-away champion to one of the most over guys on the roster in just a few months because of ONE WORD. That would have never happened if he was still doing what he was doing a year ago, ie. nothing.

Personally, I don't care that Lesnar's back. I don't care to see him at 'Mania or whatever other PPV. I know he's a star, and I've seen what he can do. I want to, for once, be able to see what can happen when young blood gets given the ball. Nostalgia is fun every once in a while, but it's not going to magically improve the roster or the future. And it's a shame, because while Rock, Lesnar and so on are back, I doubt they'll even take the opportunity to try throw some of the current guys out there with them, and show people that these guys can hang and you should pay attention to them because they're the future. Just 30 seconds of Ambrose working with Foley was amazing and the mini feud with Regal was just magic. I'm not saying Alex Riley should be main eventing with Lesnar or whatever, but it'd be nice to see what would happen if they actually _tried_ to make the top talent on the roster look like equals with them. If not, there is absolutely no point to them "being back". It helps no one.

And yes, I am a Dean Ambrose mark and yes, I am bitter that he isn't all over my television yet. 



RyanPelley said:


> I disagree. Just because they were successful before shouldn't necessarily give them the right to show up, in a time where wrestling is pretty different, and just be a huge star, solely playing off of what they once were.
> 
> Just think if between 98 and 01, Hogan, Savage, and Warrior returned to the WWE and took the spotlight from Austin, Rock, and Triple H, keeping them from transitioning into massive stars. Same could be happening now... Could be.


Exactly, and that's my problem with it. When they had to transition into a new era back then, the solution was to simply find the best talent, give them the fucking ball and totally switch the game up. The Golden Era, Attitude, even Ruthless Aggression. Now? The solution now is to drag as much out of the former eras as possible because nobody in charge is passionate enough to try and change the game completely. They're essentially victims of their own success. "We don't have to try and change the business again, let's just throw big names out there and the people will turn up in droves! WE OWN WRESTLING MOTHERFUCKERS"


----------



## RD25

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

He's no Flair but he doesn't need a manager no way.

If Heyman was to come back I'd much rather he was with someone that needs it like Ziggler.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

Not really. He's never going to be in a 20 minute segment with Cena or anyone for that matter, and i'm positive he'll be able to speak in a segment for at least 5-10 minutes.


----------



## lesje

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Well......Brock doesn't give a shit!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

who's read lesnars book?
he outright states he was pissed off they were taking the belt off him for eddie cos he knew deep down that not a single guy in the locker room had a chance in hell against him in a real fight, id be 100% positive he'd look around the current lockerroom and think the same thing. Its the college amateur wrestling champ jock mentality thats instilled in him. Its all about who has the biggest dick.

He also was once asked who was the toughest guy in the locker room and said Kane, they were having a macho bullshit arm wrestling matches backstage and lesnar beat everyone but Kane, said arm wrestling him was like trying to knock over a tree with arm, this pissed him off bigtime.

If the current roster is pissed off i seriously doubt brock will give the slightest fuck, hes pissed off people far worse before.


----------



## Nikasaur

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*



Cheap Shot said:


> Lesnar's better on the mic than Batista is, and Batista was fine.


Lesnar better than Batista?

I dare you to find a heel Lesnar promo half as good as the ones Batista did in his final run


----------



## Nikasaur

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

"Their fault they suck"

Kinda hard to get over when

1. Creative pushes Cena and Orton down our throats
2. Feeds everyone to Cena
3. Jobs everyone out


----------



## muttgeiger

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



mcc4374 said:


> You know whats funny?
> 
> Alot of the people in this thread supporting Lesnar over younger stars complain regularly on this forum about their young favorites not being pushed.
> 
> Should be an interesting year on here.




He's not even old anyway. Lesnar is like 34, that is prime pro-wrestler age. How many of the great wrestlers were actually at their overall best in their 20's? not many.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

He won't need to talk that much. He'll be fine.


----------



## Nikasaur

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

How anyone say

"It's their fault they aren't drawing money" with a straight face

Imagine if Austin and Rock were around today

"Hey here is a generic script to memorize, and a 3 minute TV match"

"Hey if you go off script or do something to stand out enjoy jobbing"


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Lol, so who is next Austin?


----------



## Theproof

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

I never really thought that Brock was bad on the mic at all. He's not amazing but he gets his message across fine. A guy like him doesn't need to be that great on the mic.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

People who say 'it's their fault they can't get over' are fucking stupid. If these guys are given chances and fail then fair enough, but when you have a ton of talent and get minimal TV time, scripted promos and shit booking it's almost impossible. If WWE trusted the young guys more, allowed them to be themselves and have freedom on the mic then maybe they'd have more stars and wouldn't need to bring Brock back.


----------



## the modern myth

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I don't care. The locker room is always reportedly unhappy whenever somebody big comes back. Has there even ever been a report saying, "WWE locker room delighted to have *_insert popular & successful wrestler here*_ back'?


----------



## muttgeiger

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Nikasaur said:


> How anyone say
> 
> "It's their fault they aren't drawing money" with a straight face
> 
> Imagine if Austin and Rock were around today
> 
> "Hey here is a generic script to memorize, and a 3 minute TV match"
> 
> "Hey if you go off script or do something to stand out enjoy jobbing"




Honestly, that has always been the risk. If you do your own thing, you just have to make sure your shit works. Vince didn't give austin his blessing to start cursing etc. until after he did it. Punk started to go off script, and it worked. Ryder and Ziggler are sort of doing their own thing, and it has sort of worked for them. That's an excuse for guys who would rather play it safe. but at the same time, since there are not many options to make the kind of money the do in wwe these days, I can actually see where they are coming from.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



BATISTA-RETURNS said:


> who cares, they'd be jobless in 4 years if it wasnt for rock and brock coming back and making it mainstream again
> 
> crybabies


WWE is really no more ~mainstream~ now than it was this time last year, or two years ago.



the modern myth said:


> I don't care. The locker room is always reportedly unhappy whenever somebody big comes back. Has there even ever been a report saying, "WWE locker room delighted to have *_insert popular & successful wrestler here*_ back'?


I could swear I've read some reports recently that sound like that haha


----------



## peowulf

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

Someone give him an AW card.


----------



## Gimpy

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

Michael Cole


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

And here.....we..............GO.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



vG-MONEYv said:


> Their both back just for the money.


Obvious lie is obvious for obvious reasons and deep down you know that. 



Lvlgod said:


> LOL why are you guys acting like Lesnar is some kinda super natural hulk who cant be beaten. Just because he competed in the UFC doesn't mean he can survive a street fight with one of the wrestlers backstage.
> 
> Daniel Bryan could make him tap out like a bitch and CM Punk could kick his head out and KO him in just 2 mins. Punk is trained in Martial arts. Punk is known to be one of the toughest guys in the back


Well UFC sure given him plenty of experience. I doubt anyone would be messing with him backstage. I know I wouldn't. 

Survive? Most of the time I would believe he would win. Would he win them all? That's another good question. Impossible to know until/if it happens.



Choke2Death said:


> Wasn't 2010 a good chance for all these boring, uncharismatic fucks to prove themselves? Batista left, Undertaker was there for more than just WM for the last time, HHH was out the majority of the year, Shawn Michaels retired and there were no veterans returning. Yet that was a boring ass year where the only interesting thing that we can remember is Nexus, mainly because for the first time, people actually believed that John Cena would finally turn heel, the writers blew it and there's nothing really that stands out from that year anymore.
> 
> Too bad most of you suck, that's why the likes of The Rock and Lesnar are needed to make fans interested.


Indeed. it felt like in 2010 no one really took the ball. Very boring year.

The writers really had no say in John Cena's turn. People need to realize that at some point. Vince is the key. Never forget....always. 

I would believe CM Punk sure knew when to pick his spot. In 2011 it was the perfect time for him to start claiming some space. If he done it this year I doubt with returning Lesnar he would have same chance.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Sounds amazing.
> 
> I'm sure it was loud as hell in the stadium but on TV, besides the obvious main points in Taker/HHH/HBK and the Rock/Cena match, the crowd was pretty tame. It was obviously because of the huge open air stadium, the RAW crowd was one of the best since the AE. Taker/HHH was an awesome match but personally *I didn't feel that the DX finisher was a bigger moment than the Tombstone* but I guess if the live crowd believed then they did their job. The Rock's victory pop was epic and one of the biggest moments for me as a wrestling fan. I don't know when was the last time I enjoyed two shows in a row from WWE on this level(years), I don't even expect them to top that this year.


No you're right. I just got mixed up. I meant to say when HHH kicked out of the Tombstone this year actually. Hell, just chuck in every big kickout where we all thought it was over lol. The whole place was going nuts for everything they did. The 3 of them had us in the palm of their hands the second the bell rang. As did Rock and Cena later on. Crowd was hot for Bryan/Seamus but understandably there was quite a deflation once the chaos calmed down after what happened in that match lol. The HIAC killed us off until Rock/Cena later on though. Like I said somewhere else, I was trying my hardest to focus and be interested in Jericho/Punk but I simply didn't have the energy at that point and most of the people in the arena were the same. It was only in the finishing stretch where they managed to pull us back/we woke up. Crowd was on fire all night for Raw though.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

He doesn;t need a manager he was fine on the mic, and liek others have said a guy like him doesn;t need to be "great" on the mic


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Heel said:


> People who say 'it's their fault they can't get over' are fucking stupid. If these guys are given chances and fail then fair enough, but when you have a ton of talent and get minimal TV time, scripted promos and shit booking it's almost impossible. If WWE trusted the young guys more, allowed them to be themselves and have freedom on the mic then maybe they'd have more stars and wouldn't need to bring Brock back.


No, it's their own fault as well. They just fail to do what they can to stand out from the rest. Their lack of experience is evident. Folks like Edge, JR, Storm, Helms, etc. have all said the same thing to an extent. Granted it's WWE's fault for bringing up these Greenhorns to begin with but still.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

That's exactly what he doesn't right now.

It's year 2012 not 2002.

The guy doesn't sound bad on the mic and that's all there is. 

Not everyone can be The Rock on the mic but as long as he has that fierceness he had this Monday (as if he is about to murder a guy) he will be just fine.


----------



## layeth87smack

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Ts not about the "talents" its abiut the fans....and about the real talents that are rock and brockI


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

Personal favourite, Heyman is in the ring with Nathan Jones and Matt Morgan, he calls out Lesnar (so they can start forming Team Lesnar).

Brock's mic skills consist of saying "Paul" every fucking sentence.

He needs a speaker. The guy has some of the worse mic skills I've ever seen.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

McMahon let Paul go. Don't ever forget that. He later butchered it with his own way of booking things. 

I doubt Paul is ever returning to the E.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

I beg to differ.

Even in UFC, he was good on the stick


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

I thought he was pretty good on the mic.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

Teddy Long is short a job at the moment...

Tag team matches playa, all the time.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

With Overeem failing his drug test, the WWE can now claim that Brock was the number one contender for the "MMA" Heavyweight Championship as well as former champion but decided to go back to the WWE, where the competiton was harder.


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

In b4 Punk's "he didn't even say hi to me" rant.


----------



## faceface

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

I'd rather give him a chance on the mic first, to be honest. It's been a long time since his first run and he's now in a position where he'll have a lot more creative control. I see Lesnar as the kind of guy who could probably comfortably go out and cut a simple promo saying exactly how he legitimately feels and do a fairly convincing job of it. I don't see Lesnar as the kind of guy who could cut a long promo or a rehearsed promo or carry the majority of a dialogue.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

Lesnar was boring on the mic which is why he needed Heyman.. I doubt anything's changed.
He's so bad that even Cena could outsmart him on the mic.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Agmaster said:


> *holycityzoo cites being excited about seeing lesnar work with young talent. Define work for me, would you?* IF he associates with anyone not solid ME, he will not be putting them over. THe fuck are you looking forward to? End of WCW era only with people that YOU like this time? This cannot be financially, storyline wise, or even artistically feasible. Prove me wrong, PLEASE.


To work with someone is to wrestle with them. Lesnar doesn't have to get pinned or lose to make some one look good. You put someone like Daniel Bryan or Dolph Ziggler in a match with Brock and they will shine because they know how many extra eyes will be on them. When it comes down to it, winning or losing to Brock Lesnar does not matter as much as looking credible. 

If Brock is willing to work matches with some younger guys and let them shine for a little while during the match, this could be a very beneficial move for the WWE. You don't see the financial, or creative benefits to this??


----------



## WWE

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Im sure Brock is just in this for the money.


----------



## Bambii

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

Hes better on the mic than alot of wwe stars


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Cycloneon said:


> Im sure Brock is just in this for the money.


Gee ya think? :shocked:


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

The problem I see is that we're never going to see a real midcard form because these legends form an entire tier above everything else. The "main event scene" gets bumped down to the midcard and we don't get to see a real midcard save for the comedy jobbers like Ryder or Santino, most likely losing to one of the "main eventers" and then a random squash match if we're lucky.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

PWInsider also reported there were YES YES YES chants at the Heat game last night. :kobe


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Starbuck said:


> No you're right. I just got mixed up. I meant to say when HHH kicked out of the Tombstone this year actually. Hell, just chuck in every big kickout where we all thought it was over lol. The whole place was going nuts for everything they did. The 3 of them had us in the palm of their hands the second the bell rang. As did Rock and Cena later on. Crowd was hot for Bryan/Seamus but understandably there was quite a deflation once the chaos calmed down after what happened in that match lol. The HIAC killed us off until Rock/Cena later on though. Like I said somewhere else, I was trying my hardest to focus and be interested in Jericho/Punk but I simply didn't have the energy at that point and most of the people in the arena were the same. It was only in the finishing stretch where they managed to pull us back/we woke up. Crowd was on fire all night for Raw though.


It's okay, man. Even the best crowds can't bring full energy for 4 hours. You guys did a perfect job both nights and I love each and everyone of you for giving us two back-to-back entertaining shows! No love for the Cena marks there that just like whoever is the "good guy", though.


----------



## vamp1ro

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

Yes, Lesnar wasn't that great on the mic *8 years ago*. Yes, he needed Paul Heyman *8 years ago*. If you saw any of his post-fight interviews in UFC, you would see he was comfortable on a mic. If they let him be himself on the mic, ala SCSA/Rock, he will get even more over. Besides, if he just keeps F5'ing Cena, he won't need to even get on the mic, the crowd will love him.


----------



## ultimatekrang

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

lol, what a bunch of losers.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Getting tired of hearing these reports. At least when Punk said it, he took matters into his own hands and became a star himself. Stop fucking complaining and follow Punk's lead, and maybe they won't have to rely on Lesnar.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



vanboxmeer said:


> With Overeem failing his drug test, the WWE can now claim that Brock was the number one contender for the "MMA" Heavyweight Championship as well as former champion but decided to go back to the WWE, where the competiton was harder.



Indeed, just read on twitter that reem needed to pass 2 subsequent tests to pass for the conditional liscence he got to fight brock and thats a fail so it may be ruled a no contest, crazy to think if this happened a few weeks earlier people would be talking a possibility of lesnar fighting JDS now.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Will Lesnar be on RAW next week? Does anybody know?


----------



## classik2o

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

bet its all a lie..


----------



## ultimatekrang

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

hes fine.. i cant really see him doin the whole scripted promo thing either.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Why the hell do so many people want Heyman back as Lesnar's manager??? Brock's already over no need to bring him in as well... Besides Heyman's old news nowadays _(I'd still mark if he came back though) _


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



TheRockfan7 said:


> Will Lesnar be on RAW next week? Does anybody know?


I think it'd be pretty annoying if he wasn't.


----------



## classik2o

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

eric bishop lol


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Getting tired of hearing these reports. At least when Punk said it, he took matters into his own hands and became a star himself. Stop fucking complaining and follow Punk's lead, and maybe they won't have to rely on Lesnar.


Punk was already a "main eventer" at the time he cut the shoot promo; and was too valuable to lose. That's why he was able to threaten to leave because he already had some star power. Can you really see anyone who hasn't already won a World Title saying something like "This company would be a lot better when Vince McMahon's dead" without getting fired on the spot?


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Cycloneon said:


> Im sure Brock is just in this for the money.


What else should he be in it for? It's all about the $$$!

Funny how Cena can pander, suck up and brag about whatever he does outside the ring and get booed even worse but a guy who sold out and gave fans the middle finger on the way will just walk up and give him his finisher and get cheered like crazy. Then Cena gets up and is received with "Fuck you Cena" chants. Something's *got* to give.


----------



## classik2o

*Kurt Angle ON Cena vs Lesnar*

According to Angles twitter he was asked who the stronger wrestler is and he said this, "really?" Angle responded. "Brock! He's an Animal."

Hopefully angle returns one day and faces lesnar and cena in the future :shocked:

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0404/551479/evan-bourne/


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Kurt Angle ON Cena vs Lesnar*

I dont know, Dino Bravo was pretty strong too


----------



## AoM93

*Re: Kurt Angle ON Cena vs Lesnar*

Lesnar was a fucking beast.He lifted taker,threw him in the air and caught him for an f5 like taker was nothing


----------



## AoM93

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

It would be very funny if some of this unhappy talent says that face to face with Brock


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*



vamp1ro said:


> Yes, Lesnar wasn't that great on the mic *8 years ago*. Yes, he needed Paul Heyman *8 years ago*. If you saw any of his post-fight interviews in UFC, you would see he was comfortable on a mic. If they let him be himself on the mic, ala SCSA/Rock, he will get even more over. Besides, if he just keeps F5'ing Cena, he won't need to even get on the mic, the crowd will love him.


There's a big difference between Rock/Austin and Lesnar. They had it naturally, Lesnar fucking sucked balls like a hooker.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Kurt Angle ON Cena vs Lesnar*

Brock is a genetic freak for sure, but Cena is also pretty strong too. I can't complain about what Angle said though. I would love to see one more Angle vs. Lesnar match and Angle vs. Cena match.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett

*Re: Kurt Angle ON Cena vs Lesnar*

Cena is strong no doubt he lifted 500 pound Big Show and 250 pound Edge at the same time once but Lesnar is freakishly strong he used to throw the Big Show around like he was a child .


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



TempestH said:


> Punk was already a "main eventer" at the time he cut the shoot promo; and was too valuable to lose. That's why he was able to threaten to leave because he already had some star power. Can you really see anyone who hasn't already won a World Title saying something like "This company would be a lot better when Vince McMahon's dead" without getting fired on the spot?


I'm not saying they should do the exact same thing Punk did. Because nobody else could do what Punk did. But I'm saying, just do something. Look at Ryder, he got over on his own with his dumb Youtube thing, and now is insanely popular because of it. The talent who are unhappy should do something about it. Nash was right, this is a whole different business. The current crop just aren't as hungry anymore.


----------



## WolfintheSheep

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

PWInsider also reports that Talents backstage are happy with Lesnar's Return.

PWInsider can't name any names, though, so PWInsider can pretend to actually have insider information by making vague comments that don't mean anything in the slightest.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

i hope Trent Baretta challenges Brock to a fight for stealing his rightful spot.


----------



## corfend

*Re: Kurt Angle ON Cena vs Lesnar*

Angle's obviously right. Cena's also freakishly strong, but not on Lesnar's level.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I hope Brock is coming back as a heel and does the exact opposite of what The Rock did when he came back - aka openly say he doesn't give a shit what the people in the back think and admit that he's only coming back to kick everyone's ass for money - especially since he's feuding with Cena. He'd get so much heat. Then again, he is feuding with Cena, so he probably would still get cheered.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

Brock Lesnar without Paul Heyman doesn't seem right.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

Abraham Washington seems to be back on WWE Television..


----------



## Carcass

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

No he doesn't. He's not great but he's not as bad as someone like the Miz either. However, I would not mind Heyman returning and managing him even if Brock doesn't need. Brock/Heyman was the best manager/wrestler combo in WWE history.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

If Heyman comes back oh my. Lesnar is capable on his own though anyway.


----------



## classik2o

*Re: Kurt Angle ON Cena vs Lesnar*

lesnar is stronger even right now!


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

*Sigh* Who cares.


----------



## TheRock316

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

if the talent is that good , the WWE woudnt need a Rock or Brock right now


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



leon79 said:


> Jericho beat the shit out of Goldberg if I remember correctly. It's not the size of the dog in the fight that counts.


Yeah It's in Jericho's book, Undisputed. Brock is a bit different to Goldberg though, but I agree with you. And we don't need to start comparing who could beat up who, that's not why we watch professional wrestling.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Kurt Angle ON Cena vs Lesnar*

Lesnar is the stronger and better wrestler whether you're talking about kayfabe or not. 
Doesn't change the fact that he's a piece of shit as a human being though.


----------



## TheRock316

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

Lesnar was actually decent on the mic after some time


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: Kurt Angle ON Cena vs Lesnar*

Tbh. I don't know know if he still has that freakiness that we had known him for. It's been almost a decade since we last saw him perform a choreographed combat.


----------



## karl573

*Re: Kurt Angle ON Cena vs Lesnar*

Pretty sure Lesnar at one point was bench pressing more than what Cena deadlifts if that tells you anything about their strength lol


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Kurt Angle ON Cena vs Lesnar*

obviously .. Lesnar was a fucking beast , Cena is strong but Lesnar is on a whole other league


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Is it true that Brock and Cena don't like each other?



> According to PWTorch.com, when Brock Lesnar was previously in WWE (nine-years ago) he did not get along with John Cena. Stories from behind the scenes say that Lesnar was not a fan of a young, up and coming Cena. One source actually stated, “Brock absolutely positively hated and detested John Cena!”
> 
> Lesnar reportedly bad-mouthed Cena to Vince McMahon many times, especially anytime Cena was doing something being perceived as positive. It is also said that the feelings “came through” if you watch body language in their first pay-per-view match in 2003 at Backlash.
> 
> During that match, there are many moves that look sloppy, and at the time it was believed that it may have been an outright intentional lack of cooperation on Lesnar’s part. Some feel that with Cena on the rise, and the animosity that Lesnar felt towards Cena, that it would not have been out of the question for Lesnar to make Cena look green and clumsy. That is a reputation that Cena had at the time, and one that he was working to overcome.



???


----------



## VILLAIN

*Should there of been video packages to hype Lesnar return instead?*

Sure, the shock factor was there. Yes we get to see Lesnar quicker, and we got to see Cena get F5e'd but you know what could of created a massive buzz... a return vignette.

On Raw, Cena calls out The Rock.. instead a video package comes up with a video package of Brock back in 2002 - 2004 dominating the competition. Then Brock appears in present day in the video package looking like the monster he is and tilts his head up almost as if hes looking at Cena... and says his famous words " Here comes the pain! "

I dont care if he werent there I would of marked the f*ck out still. Id be tuning into the on-going RAWS just to see more vignettes and to see if Lesnar would appear. This actually sounds awesome just typing it.

What do you think about that?


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Should there of been video packages to hype Lesnar return instead?*

no


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



1TheGreatOne1 said:


> Is it true that Brock and Cena don't like each other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???


I dont think so. They are just hyping the match.. I am sure WWE pays these news sites to post bs to fool the IWC. Example is.. CM Punk hates Rock.. almost every website acknowledged that, After WM 28 they are broskies. 

I mean..


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Should there of been video packages to hype Lesnar return instead?*

NO 

this was the best way to have a return .. by a surprise

sure the smarky crowd new about it , but still it wasn't hyped or as anticipated .. it got a HUGE pop and made it an epic moment 

the surprise factor was always the greatest thing about wrestling


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

What about shane-o-mac or stephanie mc


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: Should there of been video packages to hype Lesnar return instead?*

I think the reason id like it is to hype a return of a dominant force coming back


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: Should there of been video packages to hype Lesnar return instead?*

Hell no

shock value >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> predetermined crap


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Cookie Monster said:


> I think it'd be pretty annoying if he wasn't.


Yeah, and hopefully he'll F5 the Three Stooges right off the stage... all at once.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Should there of been video packages to hype Lesnar return instead?*

No.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

Eve


----------



## Kanemark217

*Re: Should there of been video packages to hype Lesnar return instead?*

Nope, personally I wish they would have held off for a week for a less smarky crowd who gave it away.


----------



## ThisIsMyYard

*Re: Should there of been video packages to hype Lesnar return instead?*

No that was the perfect return. Best fucking crowd too.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Should there of been video packages to hype Lesnar return instead?*

Nah.

I liked the shock value of it, even if the crowd knew it was coming.


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: Should there of been video packages to hype Lesnar return instead?*

I think the return was great, there's no reason to talk about how it could have been done better.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

I don't get why people are saying Lesnar needs Heyman or Lesnar is weird without Heyman.

He spent god damn half of his career without Lesnar. He had 3 title runs in total, 2 of them were by himself. He did just fine then and he'll do as good if not better now.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

*Re: Should there of been video packages to hype Lesnar return instead?*

Nope, this was the way to do it...what made it better was the marks around the world/WM crowd.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Should there of been video packages to hype Lesnar return instead?*

I thought they were going to do the video packages for the hype whenever Lesnar returns, one of the reasons why I was surprised to see him return last monday, but I am glad that didnt happen. Nothing beats good surprise. Now that he is back out of nowhere and attacks Cena, it probably has created more buzz than the video packages ever would have.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



ChromeMan said:


> Yeah, and hopefully he'll F5 the Three Stooges right off the stage... all at once.


We can dream right?


----------



## Kid Kablam

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I'm not saying they should do the exact same thing Punk did. Because nobody else could do what Punk did. But I'm saying, just do something. Look at Ryder, he got over on his own with his dumb Youtube thing, and now is insanely popular because of it. The talent who are unhappy should do something about it. Nash was right, this is a whole different business. The current crop just aren't as hungry anymore.


And Ryder is where exactly? On the canvas, after being kicked in the balls by a third rate diva. Stardom~!

It isn't just about getting that initial pop or bump in popularity. I can agree that a wrestler is responsible for getting that initial reaction, but back in attitude, if a guy got a pop for something, then creative would be all over it. Now, guys get that pop, get pushed, and then arbitrarily de-pushed. Did Stone Cold ever get arbitrarily de-pushed? No. They capitalized on his schtick and saw how far they could take it. 

Same with Punk, they capitalized by letting him cut a shoot promo where he added his own material about ice cream bars which gave it a great touch. It was a collaboration, which is what all successful gimmicks are: a collaboration between talent, management, and creative/bookers. But Punk is the exception that proves the rule. He's what happens when things go right.

You can bust your ass, make youtube videos, or tweet breakfast lunch and dinner, to get that initial spike in popularity but if creative has nothing for you, or you get fed to John Cena, then there isn't all that much you can do. If it just came to standing out, coming up with interesting ideas, or getting fan support then Kendrick and London would be main event players. It's more than that.

And you're quoting Nash? Nash? Kevin Nash. Vinnie Vegas? The guy who was the worst drawing Champion in WWF's history? That guy? The guy who needed his more talented friends to help control the locker room? The guy who helped destroy WCW's talented midcard and decided that Chris Benoit was a vanilla midget? You're quoting one of the mediocre, heat leach wrestlers of all time to prove a point about guys getting themselves over. Kevin Nash couldn't get himself over a coffee table, let alone as a wrestler. If there's anyone that proves bookers have most of the power, it's Kevin Nash.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

OH PLEASE! STFU! These reports are BULLSHIT! I dont believe in this shit for ONE second!. "Assclowns backstage pissed at Rock because he has a bigger strudel" reports are bs to me from now on. Rock is in good terms with the guys backstage and he is in good terms with Punk. And now they want us to believe the same shit about Brock. No one has a problem guys.. just ignore these bogus reports and move on.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Kurt Angle ON Cena vs Lesnar*

Lesnar legit F5'd Big Show at one point, he struggled a bit after to pull it off (he'd just push him off). He's a genetic freak unrivaled.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUt-5PnrfjY


----------



## 000120

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

jealous


----------



## BTNH

*Re: Kurt Angle ON Cena vs Lesnar*

I reckon Cena now is stronger than Lesnar now by a fair bit. However before Brock was ill the guy was just a freak.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Superstars know what is good for business. At the end of the day, they are still getting paid. If the superstars complaining about Lesnar returning were good enough, they'd be on TV every week.


----------



## Borias

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

This is the perfect opportunity to get Sable back as his valet.


----------



## 000120

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

paul e


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Vintage Dirtsheets. Gotta love em. 

If it is true, then the same statement that applied to the rumors about Rock apply here. If you're sitting in the back complaining about Lesnar coming in and taking a spot, the spot likely would never have been yours anyway. Ryder didn't bitch and moan, he put in work and got over, and while they may not be riding his popularity like they should, he's still likely in a far better position than he would've been had he just moped around all year. He's getting a Mania paycheck, that's for sure. 

Otherwise, if this is a load of BS, which it likely is, then move on and don't fuel this crap.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

If the "WWE Talents" want to leave, I'm sure Vince will be all-too happy to send their non-talent asses to TNA if they so like.

It's not like they're going to help turn TNA into another WCW. lol. 

Besides, Vince doesn't need them(the no-talent hacks)....*THEY NEED VINCE AND HIS MONEY, PERIOD.*

So either get with it or get the fuck out. It's that simple.




(of course as stated, this "report" could be just bullshit)






Carcass said:


> I can see them not being happy for him bashing pro wrestling and calling it fake (I know it's fake but you don't go around saying that if you're a pro wrestler/former pro wrestler), but like The Rock there really isn't anything they can do about Brock being back.


Brock can say whatever the fuck he wants.

He's a former UFC HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION. That's LEGIT MMA Fighting, folks. No scripts or bad acting required.....


He's STILL a Cash-Cow wherever he goes. He basically helped usher the UFC into the Mainstream and made Dana/Fertittas lots of money. 

And now he'll get back to selling those Brock T-Shirts for Vince for the year he's signed.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

He's fine on the mic, but he should be a man of few words, He's a Monster and should be booked that way for the most part.


----------



## Virkun

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*



Rocky Mark said:


> no he doesn't .. tbh he is not as bad on the mic as people make him out to be
> 
> plus it's more interesting having him as this loose canon with no guide , him circling the ring while the crowd were chanting "HOLY SHIT" was the coolest thing ever ..
> 
> he doesn't need to cut promos every week like Rock or Cena


Agree with this, Lesnar is more then capable of carrying a promo himself at this point. Sometimes anyway actions are louder then words and you are right, the feel of that moment was amazing and he didn't even have to say a word.


----------



## vG-MONEYv

*Re: Kurt Angle ON Cena vs Lesnar*

a decade ago Lesnar was stronger but i really dont know about anymore.

I would say Cena is a bit stronger these days


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

I dont think he needs a manager. He just needs to avoid long promos and mic time and beat the shit out of random jobbers and midcarders.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*

Paul Heyman!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Should there of been video packages to hype Lesnar return instead?*

Nope, I thought the way he returned was perfect.

Infact the only way it could of been any more perfect is if no one had known he was coming back apart from Vince and those high up, the look on the face of the fans, as well as Cena would of been priceless and something you wouldn't of been able to replicate.


----------



## Fatmanp

*Re: Should there of been video packages to hype Lesnar return instead?*

The energy around returning stars is usually less when everybody knows about it. For instance look at the pops the rock got when he wasn't advertised as being on next or next week compared to his shock or unadvertised ones.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



TGO™ said:


> You know what? If they don't like it, they can go tell Brock himself. Stop being pussies.


They should, I agree. I'd love to know who these guys are running their mouth too. The Rock and him should beat the fuck out of the entire backstage. Actually, they can do it with Kane and The Undertaker too, because they sure as shit aren't the guys who are mad over it.


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I'm getting sick of this. Grow the fuck up it's a business. If you don't like how they are doing things, then fucking leave. I mean shit. The WWE Superstars must be in it for all of the wrong reasons. I don't beieve for one second you can call your self a life long fan of wrestling. If you didnt get chills from the power of his return. Then your not a fan. Same with Rock. It's the impact you make while your in the WWE that leads to these type of reactions after being gone for a long time. And for someone to complain about another man getting the spotlight is ridiculous. Work harder and be a fan of what you do. Don't just do this for the money. Lesnar and Rock love the WWE. They came back because of it. Cena loves the WWE, Punk Loves the WWE, Orton loves the WWE, etc....quit bitching and work harder...I'm fucking tired of people in this world complaining because they aren't getting things thier way


----------



## Fatmanp

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I would assume that lesnar is still stronger but his MMA training would focus less on weight lifting and more on conditioning and technique so it is very possible he is not as strong as he once was.


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I don't see why they hate Rock and Brock so bad. I mean they had so many years without them and now they are back and they whine? I would complain more about Cena main eventing along with Orton.


----------



## Ivoriy

*Re: With Lesnar returning. HE badly needs a manager*



Borias said:


> This is the perfect opportunity to get Sable back as his valet.


(Y)


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

report:

talents backstage unhappy with new catering company

donuts have been reported to be "stale" by one particular talent who will remain anonymous because fuck you


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Someone should make a Brock Lesnar "Deal With It" meme pic


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

SHouldnt these guys be more pissed over how theyve been pushed or buried the last couple years. we will never know who these superstars are but Sheamus was champ lost and took out HHH and after that he was King of the Ring and utterly destroyed week after week looking like shit, HHH finally returned after almost a year injured BECAUSE of Sheamus and he just ignored him and started a feud with Taker and when they did confront eachother he just brutalized him. Kofi who has been over forever messed up one spot in an Orton match and went on a losing streak, got drafted to smackdown and pretty much did more shit, been midcard forever.

barrett was the hottest thing in wwe could have been a breakout star but instead they played games and he was finally fed to Cena and literally buried by him, Miz looked like complete shit losing to Cena in that i quit match, Swagger has been booked like shit and when he did win the title he freaking disappeared, Ziggler is arguably the best all around talent in wwe yet he is losing weekly and isnt involved high up where he should be. AND SO ON AND SO ON

These guys should be more pissed at Vince, HHH, or creative rather than Rock or Brock coming in and making them money. The more ppl that watch create the more ppl that will watch you whenever you get used. I think the report is bullshit though because even the stupidest wrestler knows how business works. they didnt complain when HHH or Taker come in and get a Mania match when Taker hasnt been around all year or HHH having been here and there during the year.


----------



## Chazz3

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



redeadening said:


> report:
> 
> talents backstage unhappy with new catering company
> 
> donuts have been reported to be "stale" by one particular talent who will remain anonymous because fuck you


hahahah so funny


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Dirtsheets will dirt on sheets.

Anyways, if true, I could understand their opposition but just handle it with Brock or the top tier management about it. I said the same about Rock returning.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Also if anyone is interested, here's Punk's opinion on the Lesnar return:

http://www.dc101.com/pages/MikeJones.html?article=9997082

Starts at 3:20. Sounds like he's happy with what happened if it makes him feel like a fan again.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

FWIW, PWInsider has been very reliable in the past.


----------



## Daesim

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Lvlgod said:


> LOL why are you guys acting like Lesnar is some kinda super natural hulk who cant be beaten. Just because he competed in the UFC doesnt mean he can survive a street fight with one of the wrestlers backstage.
> 
> Daniel Bryan could make him tap out like a bitch and CM Punk could kick his head out and KO him in just 2 mins. Punk is trained in Martial arts. Punk is known to be one of the toughest guys in the back. 8*D



Brock can back his shit up. He pushed around the locker room and became notorious for taking no shit from the likes of legit tough guys like Al Snow and Hardcore holly during his first run before he got around to becoming an MMA fighter/former UFC heavyweight champ. He's a legit wrestler. Any fight with Punk that goes into the "two minutes" you speak of would end with Punk bleeding one the canvas. Same goes for Bryan Danielson. What you fail to realize is that Punk and Danielson trained in MMA to make their pro wrestling look more realistic, whereas Lenar trained in MMA for the traditional reason of hurting people in real life to make money.


----------



## bananakin94

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Quit bitching and make a name out of yourself.


----------



## Peep4Christian

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Yeah, I don't see this anywhere on PWInsider. I've noticed websites have been making up crap and than saying F4WOnline or PWInsider are the source to make them look bad.

But, what PWInsider did say in an audio podcast was that after Lesnar returned, talents told them that they were happy about it but they were just worried for the same reason they were worried with The Rock.. that they will get pushed off next year's Mania for old stars.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Evilerk said:


> I am confused..where was all this Brock love before Wrestlemania...one F5 to Cena..and suddenly your balls deep in him


as daniel bryan would say, yes yes yes. i don't get it either.


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

lesnar is far stronger then cena and he will become even stronger because im sure that he starts weightlifting again he is competitive he wants to be stronger then everyone else cant wait to see him ragdoll a jobber in the coming weeks


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Peep4Christian said:


> Yeah, I don't see this anywhere on PWInsider. I've noticed websites have been making up crap and than saying F4WOnline or PWInsider are the source to make them look bad.
> 
> But, what PWInsider did say in an audio podcast was that after Lesnar returned, talents told them that they were happy about it but they were just worried for the same reason they were worried with The Rock.. that they will get pushed off next year's Mania for old stars.


Being worried and being pissed are two different things.

Besides, they SHOULD be worried.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Lesnar is being advertised for RAW for the next 2 weeks and Extreme Rules.

And it looks like Lesnar will be cutting a promo next week.


----------



## Agmaster

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



holycityzoo said:


> If Brock is willing to work matches with some younger guys and let them shine for a little while during the match, this could be a very beneficial move for the WWE. You don't see the financial, or creative benefits to this??


I don't see matches with Lesnar going like that. I see him asserting his dominance to build up some PPV ME that will be against....Cena?


----------



## e493450

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



TheRockfan7 said:


> Lesnar is being advertised for RAW for the next 2 weeks and Extreme Rules.
> 
> And it looks like Lesnar will be cutting a promo next week.
> 
> 
> 
> but CAN he cut a promo? is it even safe to let him in the mic?


----------



## Jeffy

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Say it with me: Of coooooooooooooooooooourse xD


----------



## Jeffy

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Lvlgod said:


> LOL why are you guys acting like Lesnar is some kinda super natural hulk who cant be beaten. Just because he competed in the UFC doesnt mean he can survive a street fight with one of the wrestlers backstage.
> 
> Daniel Bryan could make him tap out like a bitch and CM Punk could kick his head out and KO him in just 2 mins. Punk is trained in Martial arts. Punk is known to be one of the toughest guys in the back.


And then you woke up all wet... Seriously if you think that midget like Daniel Bryan can make Lesnar or even someone like Big Show tap out, then you have 0 knowledge of martial arts (except for watching old kung fu movies lol). Why do you think UFC and other real sports have weight classes?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

If true

fpalmfpalmfpalm

These losers never ceases to amaze me with their stupidity every time. Sad that after two great nights of WWE, you need to again be embarrassed to be a wrestling fan because of this pathetic group of clueless kids. Not that we need more proof that this is the worst roster of all time and also with the worst mentality.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Time to step up. Anything can happen in a year, Ziggles might be in the ME 2013 Mania.


----------



## muttgeiger

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



TempestH said:


> The problem I see is that we're never going to see a real midcard form because these legends form an entire tier above everything else. The "main event scene" gets bumped down to the midcard and we don't get to see a real midcard save for the comedy jobbers like Ryder or Santino, most likely losing to one of the "main eventers" and then a random squash match if we're lucky.


It's called having a loaded roster, enjoy it while it lasts. Don't worry, in a year or two we will have all of the Ziggler vs barrett our hearts have ever desired. I don't know that it will be as impressive as people think.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Jeffy said:


> And then you woke up all wet... Seriously if you think that midget like Daniel Bryan can make Lesnar or even someone like Big Show tap out, then you have 0 knowledge of martial arts (except for watching old kung fu movies lol). Why do you think UFC and other real sports have weight classes?


I don't think Punk or Bryan could take lesnar IMO, but to discredit them the way you did makes you seem like a fool. You do know that UFC didn't used to have weight classes right? Do the names Royce Gracie and Fedor Emilianko ring a bell to you?

Gracie is Bryan's size, and Fedor is Punk's size, and they destroy/destroyed everyone in their path no matter how huge their opponents were/are.

Gracie vs 6'10 Akebono and Dan "the Beast" Severn









Fedor vs 7'5 Hong Man Choi





Size means NOTHING in a fight if the smaller guy is skilled. Bryan could DEFINITELY take out Big Show and everyone else in the wwe outside of Lesnar who would take him to town.


----------



## Jeffy

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Choke2Death said:


> Wasn't 2010 a good chance for all these boring, uncharismatic fucks to prove themselves? Batista left, Undertaker was there for more than just WM for the last time, HHH was out the majority of the year, Shawn Michaels retired and there were no veterans returning. Yet that was a boring ass year where the only interesting thing that we can remember is Nexus, mainly because for the first time, people actually believed that John Cena would finally turn heel, the writers blew it and there's nothing really that stands out from that year anymore.
> 
> Too bad most of you suck, that's why the likes of The Rock and Lesnar are needed to make fans interested.


This. 2010 was absolute crap.


----------



## Wrestling02370

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Wrestling is an ego driven sport. Nobody will ever be happy when a bigger better wrestler comes in and takes their spot. Lesnar is good for business. If the guys cant see that, they shouldnt be there. Or just work harder so they can be in that spot.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Lesnar isn't like The Rock, Rock might of cared and got annoyed with it (seen by some of his tweets) but this guy just wont give a shit. He isn't afraid to upset Vince or agents, he definitely wont give a shit about this wrestlers.

I see him only in feuds with the top stars in WWE, thats 3 feuds over the next year. Cena, Punk, Rock.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Lesnar is more entertaining than all complaing and Brock's even younger than their champ Cena by a few months, so he's not even old.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Too bad for the ''stars'' who don't like this. If they were entertaining the company wouldn't need to bring in actual stars like brock. The man is a draw, a proven superstar main eventer that people actually want to watch.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

So he's confirmed for the next 2 RAWs. Good good.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

to anyone who is saying that he is back for money , so what all of the sudden the other wrestlers are doing it for free ??


----------



## The Caped Crusader

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

This generations wrestlers are shit. Not that WWE booking is amazing because it's crap in building stars, but none of them really show much in the way of talent or potential. They should bitch less and work on improving themselves.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



e493450 said:


> TheRockfan7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lesnar is being advertised for RAW for the next 2 weeks and Extreme Rules.
> 
> And it looks like Lesnar will be cutting a promo next week.
> 
> 
> 
> but CAN he cut a promo? is it even safe to let him in the mic?
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching a ton of Lesnar segments and promos on YouTube today. He is very underrated on the mic. He's actually pretty damn good. Entertaining when he wants to be as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jeffy

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



dabossb said:


> ...


Except that you are you comparing of the best fighters of all time (fedor) with Daniel Bryan. Yes you don't have to be a big guy to beat bigger guys, but you have to be as strong as them (hell Tyson was 5'10"). Both Tyson and Fedor were as strong as people they faced and they would be probably unbeaten if they chose proper weight class (light heavyweight).

What I argued is that you can't say someone could be someone just because they are superior wrestlers/fighters. Pacman is superior boxer than klitko's in every aspect, but you are not sugesting that he could ever beat or KO one of them right?


----------



## muttgeiger

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



dabossb said:


> I don't think Punk or Bryan could take lesnar IMO, but to discredit them the way you did makes you seem like a fool. You do know that UFC didn't used to have weight classes right? Do the names Royce Gracie and Fedor Emilianko ring a bell to you?
> 
> Gracie is Bryan's size, and Fedor is Punk's size, and they destroy/destroyed everyone in their path no matter how huge their opponents were/are.
> 
> Gracie vs 6'10 Akebono and Dan "the Beast" Severn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fedor vs 7'5 Hong Man Choi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size means NOTHING in a fight if the smaller guy is skilled. Bryan could DEFINITELY take out Big Show and everyone else in the wwe outside of Lesnar who would take him to town.



The Big show would murder Daniel bryan. What is he going to take him down and put him in a submission with those monster legs? Al show would need to do is get a hand on him and it will be over. Yes the smaller guys can win, but there is a limit to that. big show can move relatively well, at some point bryan would have to try and come inside on him and then he is done.


As for lesnar- Punk and bryan trained in MMA as a hobby. Brock did it professionally, has experience, and is bigger stronger and faster than either punk or bryan. He is an athletic freak. neither of those guys have any advantage over him, either physically or skill wise that would indicate they have a chance. Or flat out meanness wise for that matter, Brock is a mean motherfucker, he will hurt you.


----------



## Mojo Stark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

God I hope he sticks around, I'd give anything to see him when i go to raw in September.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I'm not surprised if they were unhappy about The Rock, and Rock actually has passion for the business, Brock is back solely for the $$$$$.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Cena and Orton don't want to work house show, only RAWs, Smackdown , and PPVs like HHH, Undertaker, Rock and Lesnar


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Evilerk said:


> I am confused..where was all this Brock love before Wrestlemania...one F5 to Cena..and suddenly your balls deep in him


To be fair, there were plenty of people who wanted to see him come back; most simply thought it would never happen


----------



## JobbyJobberson

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I love how everyone just assumes it's their own fault if they can't get over, as if WWE really gives these guys a fair shake to begin with.

It's kind of hard to get over when you never have the microphone in your hand. It's kind of hard to get over when you're never interviewed. It's kind of hard to get over when you're booked in matches with no rhyme or reason, and you're constantly seen winning and losing week after week and there's no real visible trajectory. And then when you're finally able to overcome it all and get noticed, they book you into mid card purgatory and make wrong decisions for your character at every turn.

These guys do the best with what they have to work with, and trust me... it isn't much. CM Punk was their biggest breakout star of 2011 and he was in the *third* most important match at Wrestlemania. What message does that send to everyone else?


----------



## Y2Joe

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

According to PWTorch, Lesnar has been confirmed for Extreme Rules.

No word on whether he'll be competing in a match or just appearing.


----------



## Master Dater

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I think there right. just cuz lesner was good in ufc doesnt mean he'll be a good sports entertaner because there 2 diff things! and now he's gonna take ppls spots.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I wouldn't think it'd be the "taking a spot" issue so much as the guys that put him over only to have him leave the first time round not being happy with him coming back.

I'm not suprised he's back with Batista leaving there's a hole for a Muscle bound squash machine missing, hopefully the UFC has sharpened up his all round game, making for better matches.. but we'll see what the angle will be as it pans out..


----------



## Your_Solution

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

There are ton of spots available to be taken for guys like Lesnar and Rocky. The roster sucks if you remove both of them


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Do we in the UK get ER free?


----------



## FreddyTV

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

what's up with his physique? he looked flabby and much smaller in volume than before.


----------



## Agmaster

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

You casuals. And I say that with spite. Show me a weekly show worth watching that lacks ... Punk, DBD, Ziggles, Kofi, Cody, Ryder, Swagger, Henry, Truth and that's not mentioning NXT. Show me your fucking great show with no talent to actually fill the minutes with content.


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Agmaster said:


> Show me a weekly show worth watching that lacks ... Punk, DBD, Ziggles, Kofi, Cody, Ryder, Swagger, Henry, Truth and that's not mentioning NXT.


Show me a show that is worth watching with just these guys.


Its funny because if the backstage locker room could actually hold the WWE up on its own they would not need to bring in all these part times and wrestlers from the past to headline PPV main events. WWE needs a big wrestling competitor to wake them up.

God I miss the Monday Night Wars.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



FreddyTV said:


> what's up with his physique? he looked flabby and much smaller in volume than before.


he lost a ton of weight while he was in the UFC, and he came from an illness where he nearly died. Give him a few months and he'll be the monster he waas in last time around.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

You know what the best part of Brock wrecking Cena? I love the way he kicked his hat out of the ring xD


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

*Of course they are upset. It's to be expected. Lesner is taking a spot they want away from them. It's only natural.*


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Who knows what goes on backstage? Why can't superstars have more freedom? Why does everything need to be so controlled?
> 
> I mean so many people are blasting the wrestlers for complaining, were you blasting the roster on WCW who would be upset that none of the veterans wanted to give up their spot and put younger people over?


The WWE is not WCW. It may be political, but it was not the cesspool of opportunists and megalomaniac stars demanding huge contracts and air time that would cavalierly bury whatever talent they liked any time they wanted with no regard for the long term future of the company.

It may be ruled with an iron fist, but it is not anywhere near as bad as what WCW was.

And I don't give a crap about them. They can shut the fuck up and stop whining to the dirt sheets. It's one thing to complain about getting the rug pulled out from under you when you are working your ass off like a Dolph Ziggler, or can shoot an amazing promo or sell a fantastic character, but bitching about Brock Lesnar or the Rock?

Who the hell do these midcarders/undercarders think they are? 

Did they ever make the WWE millions of dollars and get arenas chanting their name? I could see a guy like DB or even Punk complaining (even when I didn't agree with him on his complaints about the Rock) BUT if it's just a bunch of no name losers who can't get themselves over enough to even have a personality why the fuck should I care about them?

They honestly think the company owes them anything over a guy like Lesnar? The biggest draw from UFC? One of their biggest draws from the early 2000s? Even if he left without paying his dues, the guy is a name who puts asses in seats and gets the WWEs name in the spotlight. I'd expect them to do the same for any other big wrestling star.

GTFO of here with that whining bullshit.


----------



## Striker

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

To be fair, it's pretty hard to get over with no mic time and constant depushing.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Lvlgod said:


> LOL why are you guys acting like Lesnar is some kinda super natural hulk who cant be beaten. Just because he competed in the UFC doesnt mean he can survive a street fight with one of the wrestlers backstage.
> 
> Daniel Bryan could make him tap out like a bitch and CM Punk could kick his head out and KO him in just 2 mins. Punk is trained in Martial arts. Punk is known to be one of the toughest guys in the back.8*D




Yeah im fairly certain in a steet fight or a sanctioned MMA fight Brock would tool Bryan and Punk. Brock has taken shots from some of the hardest hitters in MMA (Carwin, Velasquez, Overeem) and still has never been fully KO'd unconcious. Brock doesnt like to get hit but he has a tough chin and is hard to put away. Punk may be an avid MMA fan and he steals some of his stuff from MMA guys. His hand rolling was Wanderlei Silva's thing and saying Right Leg Cemetery Left Leg Hospital was vintage Mirko Cro Cop. But competing in MMA is a whole different story than training and sparring in a gym. Now some of the behemoths like Kane could in a street fight could just overpower Brock with their sheer size and beat him down espeicially after his diverticulitis and all the surgeries he has had to go through he is not the same Brock anymore. A prime Brock Lesnar (the time when he defeated Frank Mir at UFC 100) would maul anyone on the current WWE roster. Now a days I cant say the same with 100% certainty.


Yes I am an MMA and Pro Wrestling fan.


----------



## FreddyTV

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



kakashi101 said:


> he lost a ton of weight while he was in the UFC, and he came from an illness where he nearly died. Give him a few months and he'll be the monster he waas in last time around.


i'm sure he's going to shoot up again and gain his size back.


----------



## F U Cena

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



kakashi101 said:


> You know what the best part of Brock wrecking Cena? I love the way he kicked his hat out of the ring xD


Looked bad ass i thought


----------



## Mr Talley

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

"Talents" is a funny word to use for these ignorant fucks. If they had "Talent" then they could walk out, circle the ring, perform their finisher on Cena, and the crowd would go ape shit. Anyone who gets angry because The Rock or Brock Lesnar returning is a complete fool.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



F U Cena said:


> Looked bad ass i thought


He really gave Cena the bitch treatment


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**






MAKE THIS HAPPEN


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I noticed Michael Cole said "the anomaly" had returned, I guess that will be his new "next big thing" tag


----------



## Jeffy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock's return is most watched video on youtube, really good couple of days for WWE.


----------



## cokecan567

*question about lesnars contract*

I heard he will sceduled be appearing on raw before wrestlemania like 34-35 times or w/e. is it possible he can appear more than those amount of times?

also is it possible that he may do another year after this year or is he only doing 1 year


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Crowking said:


> The WWE is not WCW. It may be political, but it was not the cesspool of opportunists and megalomaniac stars demanding huge contracts and air time that would cavalierly bury whatever talent they liked any time they wanted with no regard for the long term future of the company.
> 
> It may be ruled with an iron fist, but it is not anywhere near as bad as what WCW was.
> 
> And I don't give a crap about them. They can shut the fuck up and stop whining to the dirt sheets. It's one thing to complain about getting the rug pulled out from under you when you are working your ass off like a Dolph Ziggler, or can shoot an amazing promo or sell a fantastic character, but bitching about Brock Lesnar or the Rock?
> 
> Who the hell do these midcarders/undercarders think they are?
> 
> Did they ever make the WWE millions of dollars and get arenas chanting their name? I could see a guy like DB or even Punk complaining (even when I didn't agree with him on his complaints about the Rock) BUT if it's just a bunch of no name losers who can't get themselves over enough to even have a personality why the fuck should I care about them?
> 
> They honestly think the company owes them anything over a guy like Lesnar? The biggest draw from UFC? One of their biggest draws from the early 2000s? Even if he left without paying his dues, the guy is a name who puts asses in seats and gets the WWEs name in the spotlight. I'd expect them to do the same for any other big wrestling star.
> 
> GTFO of here with that whining bullshit.


The midcarders are complaining because, like I said earlier, the presence of these legends bumps the Title picture and the main eventers down, which in turn bumps down the midcarders. No one at midcard level gets any TV time unless they're a comedy act or a jobber.


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

If anyone gives Brock some lip, I'm sure they would immediately regret it.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: question about lesnars contract*



cokecan567 said:


> I heard he will sceduled be appearing on raw before wrestlemania like 34-35 times or w/e. is it possible he can appear more than those amount of times?
> 
> *also is it possible that he may do another year after this year or is he only doing 1 year*


i honestly can see that , if his schedule was smooth and relaxing , i see him renewing his contract 

i mean why wouldn't he ? his current contract is for 15-20 million dollars a year for only 35 RAWs maximum and PPVs , no house shows no outside of USA shows , no live tours .. 

i doubt anyone with the right mind would down a living like that


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

If they're not happy, they're just jealous.

For how many long years WWE has been crap... because most couldn't carry the show.




In their short return, The Rock and Brock seemed to have elevate WWE to another level.

Even Cena has to accept that their return is good, why? Because you need credible foes to make yourself credible, superman Cena has been a trash run, sometimes you have to put your profession, your company, your fans, ahead of yourself.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I don't think Brock is getting paid 15m-20m

He's getting paid 5m + bonus on PPV buyrates.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Do we in the UK get ER free?


No I don't think so, I think it's a Box Office one.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

MFW rose-tinted marks think the talent don't have a right to be pissed off.

MFW I don't have a face.


----------



## BackBone2

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

It is their fault that they aren't big enough and it is their fault for not putting their hand up sooner or later. I'm tired of these generic guys whining because a Mega Star has come back. Could you imagine if Sting came to WWE, nearly every one on the roster would ask for their release lol.

Anyways it is their own fault, I'm intrigued to see who they are.
It is their fault that they are jobbing on Superstars and NXT, they should just accept it, or go away to some other company.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



BackBone2 said:


> It is their fault that they aren't big enough


fpalm


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

If the mid carders could get the crowd to go apeshit, or make shit as entertaining for 4minutes just like Brock did for his return, vince wouldn't need to bring back Lesnar. Vince needs lesnar and brock needs money so good business for both, wwe needed star power, lesnar and rock now back (although part time for rocky) is great for the company, suddenly we have a better looking roster for the main events scene, punk y2j rock orton cena lesnar, with the mid cards looking really good, so the bitches in the back should look in the mirror and see why they suck before moaning at a guy like lesnar who let's be honest can kick all their asses.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



greaz taker! said:


> If the mid carders could get the crowd to go apeshit, or make shit as entertaining for 4minutes just like Brock did for his return, vince wouldn't need to bring back Lesnar.


He would anyway.

It wouldn't matter if we had 10 stars just as good as him - they'd still bring him back because it makes *monay*.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Wander if he'll be on raw next week


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Oxitron said:


> He would anyway.
> 
> It wouldn't matter if we had 10 stars just as good as him - they'd still bring him back because it makes *monay*.


 True, I feel like a few of todays superstars in the back don't give a fuck if the products shit as long as they get most tv time, what idiotss.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



greaz taker! said:


> True, I feel like a few of todays superstars in the back don't give a fuck if the products shit as long as they get most tv time, what idiotss.


It has nothing to do with the talents, it's booking problems, and writers, completely.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Oxitron said:


> It has nothing to do with the talents, it's booking problems, and writers, completely.


They're both to blame in my opinion, but oh well, now that brocks back maybe they can learn a thing or two off him.


----------



## JeebaK

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Oxitron said:


> It has nothing to do with the talents, it's booking problems, and writers, completely.


And your proof is? Dont talk BS like the moron you are.


----------



## Jeffy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I was just checking UFC PPV buyrates (WWE could dream for those kinda buyrates for mediocre builds today) and Top looks quite funny: 










I knew Lesnar was huge draw, but this , WWE could make huge money if they don't blew it.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

UFC buyrates have been going down, have they?


----------



## rizzotherat

*Re: question about lesnars contract*



Rocky Mark said:


> i honestly can see that , if his schedule was smooth and relaxing , i see him renewing his contract
> 
> i mean why wouldn't he ? his current contract is for *15-20 million dollars* a year for only 35 RAWs maximum and PPVs , no house shows no outside of USA shows , no live tours ..
> 
> i doubt anyone with the right mind would down a living like that


No it fucking isnt. Try $1-2 million.


----------



## radiatedrich

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Jeffy said:


> I was just checking UFC PPV buyrates (WWE could dream for those kinda buyrates for mediocre builds today) and Top looks quite funny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew Lesnar was huge draw, but this , WWE could make huge money if they don't blew it.


The only reason Lesnar was a draw in the UFC is because he was that "fake wrestling guy" who everyone wanted to see get his ass kicked.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock is getting $5m for the dates agreed on. If they want him for more, then they'll have to pay him more. He is also getting bonus for buyrates.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



radiatedrich said:


> The only reason Lesnar was a draw in the UFC is because he was that "fake wrestling guy" who everyone wanted to see get his ass kicked.


Bull s**t


----------



## radiatedrich

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



greaz taker! said:


> Bull s**t


I really do believe that's how it was initially, but of course he gained support once he proved himself.


----------



## rizzotherat

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Brock is getting $5m for the dates agreed on.


He isnt.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Kurt Angle ON Cena vs Lesnar*



vG-MONEYv said:


> a decade ago Lesnar was stronger but i really dont know about anymore.
> 
> I would say Cena is a bit stronger these days


Yeah, but with recent weight training Brock will get stronger than Cena.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



radiatedrich said:


> I really do believe that's how it was initially, but of course he gained support once he proved himself.


Maybe but he did draw because of his star power mainly


----------



## radiatedrich

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



greaz taker! said:


> Maybe but he did draw because of his star power mainly


True, just saying he got that star power initially by being 'that WWE guy' which propped him up as a big deal early on, but of course he ended up becoming even bigger star than we would have imagined.


----------



## MissZydrate

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm going to go with the unpopular opinion here and say I am not that excited about his return. But then again, I wasn't really much of a fan of his first time round. But, I'm not going to completely nay-say the decision. I think with some careful booking and some interesting storylines this could work. Perhaps get him a valet or manager that does most of the talking so he can come across as a major monster. 

One thing I am worried about though is his health issues. If they give him an easy, steady schedule he _should_ be ok. But I'm not entirely convinced.


----------



## Lvlgod

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Oxitron said:


> It wouldn't matter if we had 10 stars just as good as him - they'd still bring him back because it makes *monay*.


No they wouldnt. He is back only because they need him. 

Did Vince try to bring back hogan in 2000 or 2001?


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



JeebaK said:


> And your proof is? Dont talk BS like the moron you are.


Common sense?

No superstar is going to go out and do what they think is right, they're going to get fired.

The fuck's going on in your head?



Lvlgod said:


> No they wouldnt. He is back only because they need him.
> 
> Did Vince try to bring back hogan in 2000 or 2001?


Did Vince try to bring back Lesnar or did he do it 'cause he's finished with everything else?


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



TempestH said:


> The midcarders are complaining because, like I said earlier, the presence of these legends bumps the Title picture and the main eventers down, which in turn bumps down the midcarders. No one at midcard level gets any TV time unless they're a comedy act or a jobber.


That's the point, in order to not get 'bumped down', you needed to have made yourself bigger. If CM Punk and Sheamus were the mega-draws that Lesnar is, the title picture wouldn't have gotten bumped down, it'd be on equal footing. But they're not, so they did. 

They have all year round to get themselves to that level, of course they only complain when they get shown up for not doing so.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



greendayedgehead said:


> That's the point, in order to not get 'bumped down', you needed to have made yourself bigger. If CM Punk and Sheamus were the mega-draws that Lesnar is, the title picture wouldn't have gotten bumped down, it'd be on equal footing. But they're not, so they did.
> 
> They have all year round to get themselves to that level, of course they only complain when they get shown up for not doing so.


Well, to be honest, if Punk (not Sheamus) left for 5 years or so, and randomly came back, I'm sure he'd be as big as Lesnar is right now. Nostalgia does that.

Regardless, it's pretty hard to get over as a mid carder at the moment and has been since the spotlight's been on the Rock and Cena, considering even on Superstars and NXT half the shows are the Rock and Cena promos. It gives less time for the mid-carders to have long matches, or even cut semi-important promos.

I know a lot of mid carders would suck at trying to get themselves over because they either have no mic skills or have no ring ability, but regardless, they can't be blamed completely, or much at all, for how they're being knocked down when they get little to no chance to raise back up.

I don't like Brock but I'm all for him coming back if it's what the fans want, I just hope he and Cena (and Rock still) don't take up 1/3 of a RAW or SmackDown show with promos.


----------



## JeebaK

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Oxitron said:


> Well, to be honest, if Punk (not Sheamus) left for 5 years or so, and randomly came back, I'm sure he'd be as big as Lesnar is right now. Nostalgia does that.
> 
> Regardless, it's pretty hard to get over as a mid carder at the moment and has been since the spotlight's been on the Rock and Cena, considering even on Superstars and NXT half the shows are the Rock and Cena promos. It gives less time for the mid-carders to have long matches, or even cut semi-important promos.
> 
> I know a lot of mid carders would suck at trying to get themselves over because they either have no mic skills or have no ring ability, but regardless, they can't be blamed completely, or much at all, for how they're being knocked down when they get little to no chance to raise back up.
> 
> I don't like Brock but I'm all for him coming back if it's what the fans want, I just hope he and Cena (and Rock still) don't take up 1/3 of a RAW or SmackDown show with promos.


If Santino can be a draw then i dont see why the other midcarders cant. The thing is that WWE doesnt have a midcard atm. Either the guys are maineventers or they are jobbers, theres just no midcard except the IC title matches.

Midcard needs more gimmick. More good heels. Nowadays the heels arent heels, they are just arrogant show offs. Look at Del Rio, Miz, Ziggler, Cody, all the midcard heels, what gimmick do they have? Same. Show off. They just need more gimmicks to be entertaining. Guys like Santino and Funkasaurus are draws even though they dont have good in ring ability because they are differnet in terms of gimmicks. AE midcard was so sucessfull because they all had gimmicks. Look at Test for example, tall big guy, if he debutted in the PG era he would have been pushed straight to main event, when will wwe realize main event is just for huge stars like brock rock cena taker punk etc etc.
Look at the AE midcard, Test, Goldust, Gangrel, Edge, Christian, Dudley Boys, Hardy Boys, Viscera, Booker T, Bradshaw, Farooq, Kane, Big Show. 
Main event was reserved just for the elites, the big draws, the icons. Rock, Stone Cold, HHH, Taker, Jericho, Micheals, Angle.
But nowadyas WWE and the IWC policy is that, see a good talent, push him to the main event. Barett, good talent, so push him up to the main evnet, Ziggler, Cody, Miz, Bryan SHeamus, same opinion with every rising talent. And when the talent isnt that good use him as a jobber. Well then if every good talent get pushed to the main event and every bad talent jobs then what the hell will the midcard consist of? These are the guys that say cody should be pushed to main event, and then complain when he looses the IC title to big show. 
Its about time that only the biggest superstars be used as the main eventers. And all those talents can hog around in the midcard, untill they become a huge draw enough to be pushed to the mainevent. Even guys like benoit have been midcarder most of his career. Bryan, Ziggler , Rhodes etc are great wrestlers no doubt, but just keep them in the midcard, build midcard storylines around them, make the midcard interesting.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



JeebaK said:


> what gimmick do they have? Same. Show off. They just need more gimmicks to be entertaining. Guys like Santino and Funkasaurus are draws even though they dont have good in ring ability because they are differnet in terms of gimmicks.


You just called me a moron for saying it's booking and writers' fault, then say its because of their gimmicks? LOL WHAT?

Santino is actually a good wrestler.


----------



## JeebaK

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Oxitron said:


> You just called me a moron for saying it's booking and writers' fault, then say its because of their gimmicks? LOL WHAT?
> 
> Santino is actually a good wrestler.


bookers dont make gimmicks. Its upto wwe creative. And wrestlers do have the option to suggest new gimmicks for their characters.


----------



## Jeffy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



radiatedrich said:


> The only reason Lesnar was a draw in the UFC is because he was that "fake wrestling guy" who everyone wanted to see get his ass kicked.


That was like first fight for most people, everyone after that was member of "IMMAC", those idiots still hate him even tough he brought more exposure to MMA than anyone before or after him (and I wouldn't say it was only because of his WWE background, he just had great charisma and is very controversial - kinda like Tyson in his prime)


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



JeebaK said:


> bookers dont make gimmicks. Its upto wwe creative. And wrestlers do have the option to suggest new gimmicks for their characters.


creative = writers essentially, that's why I blame them and bookers.

Even if they do suggest I doubt the creative/writers/bookers care.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Right, I'm seeing a lot of comments based on the theory that WWE don't know how to get their 'talents' over, let's take a look:

The Miz - Failure - Recieved a mega push from the end of 2009, given a makeover and ample airtime to redefine his character, takes in unified tag title and u.s title reigns, wins a briefcase at MITB 2010, cashes in at survivor series 2010 and wins WWE title gold, is given a four month reign in a chicken shit heel role that suits his persona to perfection, goes over in the main event at WMXXVII, yet few people care due to an inability to suspend disbelief for a guy who looks far from authentic in the ring and struggles to shake off his reality t.v past, finds his rightful place in the upper mid card post over the limit 2011.

Jack Swagger - Failure - Was given a solid ECW title reign in 2009, a MITB win at Mania XXVI, a world title cash in leading another three month title reign, a feud with one of WWE's biggest stars in Rey Mysterio and a gimmick (Chavo dressed up as a mascot) that was entertaining yet failed to get him over, why is that? Oh, because he has zero charisma, sucks on the mic and doesn't have a look that screams 'credible main eventer', it's no good pushing a guy if he doesn't have the raw attributes, just look at Steve Austin, one opportunity is all he needed to get over, he had no build up to KOTR 96 much like Swagger had no momentum going into Mania XXVI, but the difference is that Austin had the talent and drive to get himself over, Swagger didn't (and still doesn't) have 'it'.

Alberto Del Rio - Failure - Another mega push, another fail, this guy had everything handed to him on a plate yet nobody cares, a gimmick that got JBL (he's actually entertaining) over, a Royal Rumble win, a raw MITB 2011 win, two WWE title wins, yet he couldn't muster a reaction from WWE audiences, a good wrestler yet a poor 'entertainer'. Ricardo is far more over than Del Rio, I think that says it all.

CM Punk - Success - Now here's a guy who has 'it', he has made the most out of every opportunity, was entertaining in WWECW, rocked the straight edge gimmick eventually turning heel after a couple MITB victories at Mania's XXIV and XXV, had one of the hottest feuds in recent memory with Jeff Hardy during 2009, bounced back after being crushed by The Undertaker, made the most out the SES angle, remained interesting despite being lumped with McSillycutty and company, shook up the wrestling industry with 'that' worked shoot, had a classic with Cena at MITB that will go down in history, increased his popularity and turned face despite the ball and chain that was the HHH/Kevin Nash/txt angle, has been super over since his second WWE title win at survivor series 2011, deserved his high billing at Mania XXVIII.

Daniel Bryan - Success - Constantly buried by Vince McMahaon via Michael Cole on commentary eversince he debuted on Nexus, was the best thing going on that show by a long shot despite being buried by his mentor (Miz), was released for his part in the Nexus riot on raw, fans demanded him back and the WWE listened, looked shit hot in WWE's mid card as the U.S champ while showing up a guy who was given a bigger push (Miz again) at the same time, became an afterthought for the majority of 2011 and was pushed off the Mania XXVII pay per view card, made a come back by winning MITB 2011 but recieved little build up towards his TLC WHC cash in on Big Show, got over after being placed in a well designed angle with Big Show and AJ, maximised his own entertainment value by turning up his charisma levels with the 'yes' chants, was ironically praised by the humbled Miz pre Mania XXVIII in a poignant role reversal, was squashed by Sheamus at Mania XXVIII but remains very over, deserves to become WWE's long term star of the mid card.

Sheamus - Work in progress - Had a brief yet positive run in ECW, was then shoved down wrestling fan's throats early on in his tenure with WWE, recieved a flukey WWE title reign (when does Cena ever put people over clean?) from TLC 2010 to EC 2010, was given a sprinkle of stardust when facing off against HHH at Mania XXVI, was given another solid three month WWE title reign from Fatal Four Way 2010 to Night of Champions 2011 including two more victories over Cena, won a KOTR tournament in September, rightly faded into the background due to a lack of overness during early 2011, won the u.s title off of Daniel Bryan but ended up having their match bumped off the Mania XXVI pay per view, was repackaged as a face in the summer of 2011, recieved a strong but steady push until the end of the year, started squashing other workers leading up until Royal Rumble 2012 victory, was allowed to run in on Daniel Bryan at EC 2012 and looked strong in the process, destroyed Bryan in eighteen seconds at Mania XXVIII, gets reasonable reactions, but not always positive.

Conclusion - WWE do hand out large opprtunities to their underachieving work force, yet most of the roster lack the talent to get over. Guys like Punk and Bryan have the talent to get over without having to be pushed over the line, that should be the basic requirement of any WWE worker who has desires of working in the main event, just look at Austin and HHH, both of these guys had the talent and determination to go from nothing to superstardom, where is that passion in the current WWE roster? Just Punk, Bryan and Zack Ryder who will eventually make it, the fans choose who they want to see despite what the WWE thinks, hence the failures of Miz, Swagger and Del Rio.

Bringing in Lesnar will give good opportunities to those on the roster who are fortunate enough to work with him, looking competitive in a match with Brock is going to give those workers a lot of credibility and a good rub. For those who are complaining about not being given chances, have they not considered that maybe some of that problem is down to them? They should take Albert and MVP's route, go to Japan and hone their craft, WWE do actully take notice of those who get over in Japan (Bryan) despite what they would like you to believe.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Oxitron said:


> Well, to be honest, if Punk (not Sheamus) left for 5 years or so, and randomly came back, I'm sure he'd be as big as Lesnar is right now. Nostalgia does that.
> 
> Regardless, it's pretty hard to get over as a mid carder at the moment and has been since the spotlight's been on the Rock and Cena, considering even on Superstars and NXT half the shows are the Rock and Cena promos. It gives less time for the mid-carders to have long matches, or even cut semi-important promos.
> 
> I know a lot of mid carders would suck at trying to get themselves over because they either have no mic skills or have no ring ability, but regardless, they can't be blamed completely, or much at all, for how they're being knocked down when they get little to no chance to raise back up.
> 
> I don't like Brock but I'm all for him coming back if it's what the fans want, I just hope he and Cena (and Rock still) don't take up 1/3 of a RAW or SmackDown show with promos.


Hm, possibly.

And about the 'getting over as a midcarder' thing, Rock/Cena started in February of 2011 or so. What where those same midcarders doing to get themselves over before that point? Nuthin', that's what. So you can't make no progress and when someone bigger comes along, say that that person's the reason you're not making progress. That's bullshit is what it is.

I agree that they can't be blamed completely, but there is a point where they have to shoulder some of the blame.


JeebaK said:


> *If Santino can be a draw *then i dont see why the other midcarders cant.


What crack are you on


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I think Ryder did well to get himself over, but WWE killed any momentum he had and he is now the worst booked guy on Raw after being made Kane and Eve's bitch.

I don't really think this report is true , just like the similar Rock stories. In most interviews with guys like Sheamus the only have good things to say about the Rock.


----------



## JeebaK

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



greendayedgehead said:


> What crack are you on


If you dont realize that Santino is a draw and hugely over then u shouldnt be watching wrestling.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> I think Ryder did well to get himself over, but WWE killed any momentum he had and he is now the worst booked guy on Raw after being made Kane and Eve's bitch.


No, I disagree. Ryder is actually being booked, which is more than can be said for like half the roster. I think he's slowly getting his 'underdog' appeal back, and maybe then WWE will build him from the bottom up again.



JeebaK said:


> If you dont realize that Santino is a draw and hugely over then u shouldnt be watching wrestling.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



AndreBaker said:


> Right, I'm seeing a lot of comments based on the theory that WWE don't know how to get their 'talents' over, let's take a look:
> 
> Bringing in Lesnar will give good opportunities to those on the roster who are fortunate enough to work with him, looking competitive in a match with Brock is going to give those workers a lot of credibility and a good rub. For those who are complaining about not being given chances, have they not considered that maybe some of that problem is down to them? They should take Albert and MVP's route, go to Japan and hone their craft, WWE do actully take notice of those who get over in Japan (Bryan) despite what they would like you to believe.


You listed someone who sells with a face almost as retarded looking as that certain Batista face, and The Miz, a long time heel who has an angry face that looks like a 5 year old kid.

The WWE don't know who to push. That's the problem, mostly.

And did the Rock work with anyone? Nah. Will Lesnar? Probably not - he did take out Cena, and that's it.




greendayedgehead said:


> And about the 'getting over as a midcarder' thing, Rock/Cena started in February of 2011 or so. What where those same midcarders doing to get themselves over before that point? Nuthin', that's what. So you can't make no progress and when someone bigger comes along, say that that person's the reason you're not making progress. That's bullshit is what it is.


I can't talk for then 'cause I wasn't watching WWE then. All I know is WWE was in a terrible position then apparently.

And plus, how are you supposed to make an impact on RAW when:

1/4 the show is promos for the main events,
1/4 the show is the main event guys talking?

That's half the show gone, and there's still like four matches to be put on.

It's bullshit if they get blamed for what they can't prevent. You get 5 minute matches per week with 0 mic time, how are you meant to get over?

Ryder got himself over, and he kind of helps Ziggler get a little over with his part on his show.

WWE shat on that for whatever reason as we all know.

e:

Santino isn't a draw. No one is going to buy tickets to see him, *yet*.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



AndreBaker said:


> Right, I'm seeing a lot of comments based on the theory that WWE don't know how to get their 'talents' over, let's take a look:
> 
> The Miz - Failure - Recieved a mega push from the end of 2009, given a makeover and ample airtime to redefine his character, takes in unified tag title and u.s title reigns, wins a briefcase at MITB 2010, cashes in at survivor series 2010 and wins WWE title gold, is given a four month reign in a chicken shit heel role that suits his persona to perfection, goes over in the main event at WMXXVII, yet few people care due to an inability to suspend disbelief for a guy who looks far from authentic in the ring and struggles to shake off his reality t.v past, finds his rightful place in the upper mid card post over the limit 2011.
> 
> Jack Swagger - Failure - Was given a solid ECW title reign in 2009, a MITB win at Mania XXVI, a world title cash in leading another three month title reign, a feud with one of WWE's biggest stars in Rey Mysterio and a gimmick (Chavo dressed up as a mascot) that was entertaining yet failed to get him over, why is that? Oh, because he has zero charisma, sucks on the mic and doesn't have a look that screams 'credible main eventer', it's no good pushing a guy if he doesn't have the raw attributes, just look at Steve Austin, one opportunity is all he needed to get over, he had no build up to KOTR 96 much like Swagger had no momentum going into Mania XXVI, but the difference is that Austin had the talent and drive to get himself over, Swagger didn't (and still doesn't) have 'it'.
> 
> Alberto Del Rio - Failure - Another mega push, another fail, this guy had everything handed to him on a plate yet nobody cares, a gimmick that got JBL (he's actually entertaining) over, a Royal Rumble win, a raw MITB 2011 win, two WWE title wins, yet he couldn't muster a reaction from WWE audiences, a good wrestler yet a poor 'entertainer'. Ricardo is far more over than Del Rio, I think that says it all.
> 
> CM Punk - Success - Now here's a guy who has 'it', he has made the most out of every opportunity, was entertaining in WWECW, rocked the straight edge gimmick eventually turning heel after a couple MITB victories at Mania's XXIV and XXV, had one of the hottest feuds in recent memory with Jeff Hardy during 2009, bounced back after being crushed by The Undertaker, made the most out the SES angle, remained interesting despite being lumped with McSillycutty and company, shook up the wrestling industry with 'that' worked shoot, had a classic with Cena at MITB that will go down in history, increased his popularity and turned face despite the ball and chain that was the HHH/Kevin Nash/txt angle, has been super over since his second WWE title win at survivor series 2011, deserved his high billing at Mania XXVIII.
> 
> Daniel Bryan - Success - Constantly buried by Vince McMahaon via Michael Cole on commentary eversince he debuted on Nexus, was the best thing going on that show by a long shot despite being buried by his mentor (Miz), was released for his part in the Nexus riot on raw, fans demanded him back and the WWE listened, looked shit hot in WWE's mid card as the U.S champ while showing up a guy who was given a bigger push (Miz again) at the same time, became an afterthought for the majority of 2011 and was pushed off the Mania XXVII pay per view card, made a come back by winning MITB 2011 but recieved little build up towards his TLC WHC cash in on Big Show, got over after being placed in a well designed angle with Big Show and AJ, maximised his own entertainment value by turning up his charisma levels with the 'yes' chants, was ironically praised by the humbled Miz pre Mania XXVIII in a poignant role reversal, was squashed by Sheamus at Mania XXVIII but remains very over, deserves to become WWE's long term star of the mid card.
> 
> Sheamus - Work in progress - Had a brief yet positive run in ECW, was then shoved down wrestling fan's throats early on in his tenure with WWE, recieved a flukey WWE title reign (when does Cena ever put people over clean?) from TLC 2010 to EC 2010, was given a sprinkle of stardust when facing off against HHH at Mania XXVI, was given another solid three month WWE title reign from Fatal Four Way 2010 to Night of Champions 2011 including two more victories over Cena, won a KOTR tournament in September, rightly faded into the background due to a lack of overness during early 2011, won the u.s title off of Daniel Bryan but ended up having their match bumped off the Mania XXVI pay per view, was repackaged as a face in the summer of 2011, recieved a strong but steady push until the end of the year, started squashing other workers leading up until Royal Rumble 2012 victory, was allowed to run in on Daniel Bryan at EC 2012 and looked strong in the process, destroyed Bryan in eighteen seconds at Mania XXVIII, gets reasonable reactions, but not always positive.
> 
> Conclusion - WWE do hand out large opprtunities to their underachieving work force, yet most of the roster lack the talent to get over. Guys like Punk and Bryan have the talent to get over without having to be pushed over the line, that should be the basic requirement of any WWE worker who has desires of working in the main event, just look at Austin and HHH, both of these guys had the talent and determination to go from nothing to superstardom, where is that passion in the current WWE roster? Just Punk, Bryan and Zack Ryder who will eventually make it, the fans choose who they want to see despite what the WWE thinks, hence the failures of Miz, Swagger and Del Rio.
> 
> Bringing in Lesnar will give good opportunities to those on the roster who are fortunate enough to work with him, looking competitive in a match with Brock is going to give those workers a lot of credibility and a good rub. For those who are complaining about not being given chances, have they not considered that maybe some of that problem is down to them? They should take Albert and MVP's route, go to Japan and hone their craft, WWE do actully take notice of those who get over in Japan (Bryan) despite what they would like you to believe.


I disagree. Guys like Bryan and Ryder got over themselves despite their lack of oppertunities compared to WWE's "Golden boys" such as Orton. Orton's an example of someone who flundered the many oppertunities he got between 2006-2008, before finally getting over on the Viper gimmick. Also, guys like Del Rio clearly had more oppertunities via booking to get over then Bryan or Ryder. Booking is huge.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



greendayedgehead said:


> No, I disagree. Ryder is actually being booked, which is more than can be said for like half the roster. I think he's slowly getting his 'underdog' appeal back, and maybe then WWE will build him from the bottom up again.


Exactly, people would soon start to hate Ryder if he was being pushed like Sheamus, do we really want another Cena? Everybody loves a genuine underdog, look at the reaction when Ryder went over Ziggler for the u.s strap at TLC 2011, it was all about the chase. It's far more entertaining watching a worker chase what he wants than actually having it, just look at Stone Cold from Breakdown 98 to WrestleMania XV.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I think people mistake someone being a draw and being over with the crowd.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Oxitron said:


> You listed someone who sells with a face almost as retarded looking as that certain Batista face, and The Miz, a long time heel who has an angry face that looks like a 5 year old kid.
> 
> The WWE don't know who to push. That's the problem, mostly.
> 
> And did the Rock work with anyone? Nah. Will Lesnar? Probably not - he did take out Cena, and that's it.





sesshomaru said:


> I disagree. Guys like Bryan and Ryder got over themselves despite their lack of oppertunities compared to WWE's "Golden boys" such as Orton. Orton's an example of someone who flundered the many oppertunities he got between 2006-2008, before finally getting over on the Viper gimmick. Also, guys like Del Rio clearly had more oppertunities via booking to get over then Bryan or Ryder. Booking is huge.


lol at you guys failing to understand my post or read my conclusion! I actually agree with you, my point was that talented workers will persevere in spite of shitty booking, hence Punk and Bryan overcoming the odds due to the fans, also look at my point about Austin and HHH. The rest of the WWE doesn't have 'it', otherwise they would make it given the opportunties.


----------



## nogginthenog

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



AndreBaker said:


> Exactly, people would soon start to hate Ryder if he was being pushed like Sheamus, do we really want another Cena? *Everybody loves a genuine underdog*, look at the reaction when Ryder went over Ziggler for the u.s strap at TLC 2011, it was all about the chase. It's far more entertaining watching a worker chase what he wants than actually having it, just look at Stone Cold from Breakdown 98 to WrestleMania XV.


Which is why Santino is so over, plus he makes the kids laugh.

he's achieved what cena cannot in fact, kids love his goofiness, adults love his whole gimmick , it must stick in creatives throat after all the effort spent to get cena over with everyone, that the midcarder manages it with what they probably see as a shitty gimmick.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Oxitron said:


> I can't talk for then 'cause I wasn't watching WWE then. All I know is WWE was in a terrible position then apparently.
> 
> And plus, how are you supposed to make an impact on RAW when:
> 
> 1/4 the show is promos for the main events,
> 1/4 the show is the main event guys talking?
> 
> That's half the show gone, and there's still like four matches to be put on.
> 
> It's bullshit if they get blamed for what they can't prevent. You get 5 minute matches per week with 0 mic time, how are you meant to get over?


I can talk for them. None of the midcarders were doing anything from the usual, bar Zack Ryder.

It's not about how much time you get, it's about what you do with the time you do get. Guys get over with moments, not half hour segments and longer matches. All you need is a moment.



The-Rock-Says said:


> I think people mistake someone being a draw and being over with the crowd.


Massively. Orton's summer of 2011 on Smackdown should be enough to highlight the fact that there's a big difference between being over and drawing.


> Which is why Santino is so over, plus he makes the kids laugh.
> 
> he's achieved what cena cannot in fact, kids love his goofiness, adults love his whole gimmick , it must stick in creatives throat after all the effort spent to get cena over with everyone, that the midcarder manages it with what they probably see as a shitty gimmick.


Hey, he makes _me _laugh.

I don't think creative are particularly crying themselves to sleep with it, because Santino's act can not and will not go any further than the midcard. Try giving him a 3 month WWE championship lol. Everyone would rage.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



greendayedgehead said:


> I can talk for them. None of the midcarders were doing anything from the usual, bar Zack Ryder.
> 
> It's not about how much time you get, it's about what you do with the time you do get. Guys get over with moments, not half hour segments and longer matches. All you need is a moment.


Guys get over with segments and longer matches, and I guess 'moments', but what is a 'moment'? And how do you get one when you're booked to be on the show once a fortnight with 5 minute matches?

Anyone can jump off the top rope or do some crazy flying shit for 5 minutes, but if it's only 5 minutes no one will care. If you keep a great match up for about 20 minutes, especially with little to no rest holds and a great chemistry with your partner, you're bound to get respect from fans, other talent and hopefully booking agents and story writers.


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Lvlgod said:


> LOL why are you guys acting like Lesnar is some kinda super natural hulk who cant be beaten. Just because he competed in the UFC doesnt mean he can survive a street fight with one of the wrestlers backstage.
> 
> Daniel Bryan could make him tap out like a bitch and CM Punk could kick his head out and KO him in just 2 mins. Punk is trained in Martial arts. Punk is known to be one of the toughest guys in the back.


LOL that's a good one. some midgets who throw some kicks and ocasionally train BJJ/MMA can make a 265 pound, former NCAA and UFC champion tap out. 
anyone who has some grappling/MMA training knows Brock would eat those guys alive. 
the submission specialist and the martial arts stuff are their GIMMICKs. gimmick=/=not real life. and the street fight talk is bullshit. a fight is a fight and a guy who has fought at the highest level will destroy the guy who hasn't even trained for that seriously.


----------



## Loopee

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

These reports are as corny as the ones on EWR. They don't mean shit.

And if they're upset about it, tough shit. It's not as if Lesnar is a guy from another company that's taking their spotlight. He's part of the reason the company is where it's at today. He didn't get a pop for no reason. He's still pretty young.

So whatever.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Brock_Lock said:


> the submission specialist and the martial arts stuff are their GIMMICKs. gimmick=/=not real life. and the street fight talk is bullshit. a fight is a fight and a guy who has fought at the highest level will destroy the guy who hasn't even trained for that seriously.


More WWE superstars are trained in martial arts than you think.

A lot of them have degrees from universities too.


----------



## Booze

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



kokepepsi said:


> MAKE THIS HAPPEN


Even Taker thought the WWE was in a poor position.


----------



## Algernon

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I think the WWE locker room has changed because guys like JBL and Bob Holly arent around anymore. There are some bitter guys but the guys who matter, namely Cena and Orton, trained with Lesnar and came up to WWE in the same year. This is not an issue. Its business.

Who cares if Curt Hawkins, Yoshi Tatsu and Epico aren't happy about this.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock should've kept the beard, makes him look kinda crazy like he would actually kill someone


----------



## Wrestling Eltie

*Mentioning UFC*

With Brock back do you think WWE will talk about his UFC career?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Mentioning UFC*

No.


UFC are competition.


----------



## AlecPure

*Re: Mentioning UFC*

if Brock wins the WWE or WHC title then they need to mention his UFC title run, as it would bring more cred to the title IMO


----------



## bananakin94

*Re: Mentioning UFC*

If Vince truly means it when he thinks that UFC isn't competition, then I wouldn't see why not.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

They won't mention ufc, though im sure someone will have to at least allude to it at some point.

Look up the brock video on wwe.com, its there to explain who he is to people who weren't watching back in day, no mention of ufc, just JR putting him over like a million bucks as the most 'naturally athletically gifted' star in the history of the business (somehting ive always agreed with), closest thing to a ufc mention is JR saying brock excelled in everything hes ever done (hes obviously not refering to his football career there).


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I think the problem is the FCW mentality. All the guys from the indies are used to having to push the buttons and give their best performances, if a wrestler gets a rep for bad matches in the indies he gets paid less or not hired at all to the shows, in FCW and WWE the environment is a lot safer, the guys just hand you a position, and it seems as if those guys are just randomly waiting to get called up because they've gained experience or because they're next in line, not to mention they get paid anyway until they're released, they don't have to worry about money even if they don't get booked. I actually read Big Show and Triple H make statements like these in interviews before hence where I came up with this theory.

Daniel Bryan is the fastest guy to rise to the ME without the WWE machine behind him, CM Punk is the current WWE champion, and FCW is getting filled with indy top guys nowadays. Why? Because the WWE guys know that these people will go the extra mile, just like in the indies to reach the next level, it's the same mentality when wrestling still had a lot of competition and when people didn't take their position for granted because if they started taking it easy, their position would be snatched by another more enthusiastic guy. Those deserving enough will continue to perform anyway, with or without The Rock and Lesnar.


----------



## Booze

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Random point, but the WWE never used to care about UFC as The Rock mentioned them a few times in his 1999 dvd when talking about Ken Shamrock.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Vince always spoke about it when Ken Shamrock was first introduced.


----------



## AoM93

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I Started watching wwe back to 2003 i remember Brock lesnar as the WWe champion.A true monster in my eyes.Thank you brock for coming back.Thank you for making me relieving my first memories from the wrestling world


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

A lot of views for Brock on YouTube, if I search 'brock lesnar returns' on there, and tot up all the videos from Monday which have over 100k views, you get a total of *3.40 million views*. Obviously a lot of people will have watched them multiple times (including myself), but that is still an extremely hefty number.


----------



## Dark_Raiden

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



AndreBaker said:


> Right, I'm seeing a lot of comments based on the theory that WWE don't know how to get their 'talents' over, let's take a look:
> 
> The Miz - Failure - Recieved a mega push from the end of 2009, given a makeover and ample airtime to redefine his character, takes in unified tag title and u.s title reigns, wins a briefcase at MITB 2010, cashes in at survivor series 2010 and wins WWE title gold, is given a four month reign in a chicken shit heel role that suits his persona to perfection, goes over in the main event at WMXXVII, yet few people care due to an inability to suspend disbelief for a guy who looks far from authentic in the ring and struggles to shake off his reality t.v past, finds his rightful place in the upper mid card post over the limit 2011.
> 
> Jack Swagger - Failure - Was given a solid ECW title reign in 2009, a *MITB win at Mania XXVI, a world title cash in leading another three month title reign, a feud with one of WWE's biggest stars in Rey Mysterio and a gimmick (Chavo dressed up as a mascot) that was entertaining yet failed to get him over,* why is that? Oh, because he has zero charisma, sucks on the mic and doesn't have a look that screams 'credible main eventer', it's no good pushing a guy if he doesn't have the raw attributes, just look at Steve Austin, one opportunity is all he needed to get over, he had no build up to KOTR 96 much like Swagger had no momentum going into Mania XXVI, but the difference is that Austin had the talent and drive to get himself over, Swagger didn't (and still doesn't) have 'it'.
> 
> Alberto Del Rio - Failure - Another mega push, another fail, this guy had everything handed to him on a plate yet nobody cares, a gimmick that got JBL (he's actually entertaining) over, a Royal Rumble win, a raw MITB 2011 win, two WWE title wins, yet he couldn't muster a reaction from WWE audiences, a good wrestler yet a poor 'entertainer'. Ricardo is far more over than Del Rio, I think that says it all.
> 
> CM Punk - Success - Now here's a guy who has 'it', he has made the most out of every opportunity, was entertaining in WWECW, rocked the straight edge gimmick eventually turning heel after a couple MITB victories at Mania's XXIV and XXV, had one of the hottest feuds in recent memory with Jeff Hardy during 2009, bounced back after being crushed by The Undertaker, made the most out the SES angle, remained interesting despite being lumped with McSillycutty and company, shook up the wrestling industry with 'that' worked shoot, had a classic with Cena at MITB that will go down in history, increased his popularity and turned face despite the ball and chain that was the HHH/Kevin Nash/txt angle, has been super over since his second WWE title win at survivor series 2011, deserved his high billing at Mania XXVIII.
> 
> Daniel Bryan - Success - Constantly buried by Vince McMahaon via Michael Cole on commentary eversince he debuted on Nexus, was the best thing going on that show by a long shot despite being buried by his mentor (Miz), was released for his part in the Nexus riot on raw, fans demanded him back and the WWE listened, looked shit hot in WWE's mid card as the U.S champ while showing up a guy who was given a bigger push (Miz again) at the same time, became an afterthought for the majority of 2011 and was pushed off the Mania XXVII pay per view card, made a come back by winning MITB 2011 but recieved little build up towards his TLC WHC cash in on Big Show, got over after being placed in a well designed angle with Big Show and AJ, maximised his own entertainment value by turning up his charisma levels with the 'yes' chants, was ironically praised by the humbled Miz pre Mania XXVIII in a poignant role reversal, was squashed by Sheamus at Mania XXVIII but remains very over, deserves to become WWE's long term star of the mid card.
> 
> Sheamus - Work in progress - Had a brief yet positive run in ECW, was then shoved down wrestling fan's throats early on in his tenure with WWE, recieved a flukey WWE title reign (when does Cena ever put people over clean?) from TLC 2010 to EC 2010, was given a sprinkle of stardust when facing off against HHH at Mania XXVI, was given another solid three month WWE title reign from Fatal Four Way 2010 to Night of Champions 2011 including two more victories over Cena, won a KOTR tournament in September, rightly faded into the background due to a lack of overness during early 2011, won the u.s title off of Daniel Bryan but ended up having their match bumped off the Mania XXVI pay per view, was repackaged as a face in the summer of 2011, recieved a strong but steady push until the end of the year, started squashing other workers leading up until Royal Rumble 2012 victory, was allowed to run in on Daniel Bryan at EC 2012 and looked strong in the process, destroyed Bryan in eighteen seconds at Mania XXVIII, gets reasonable reactions, but not always positive.
> 
> Conclusion - WWE do hand out large opprtunities to their underachieving work force, yet most of the roster lack the talent to get over. Guys like Punk and Bryan have the talent to get over without having to be pushed over the line, that should be the basic requirement of any WWE worker who has desires of working in the main event, just look at Austin and HHH, both of these guys had the talent and determination to go from nothing to superstardom, where is that passion in the current WWE roster? Just Punk, Bryan and Zack Ryder who will eventually make it, the fans choose who they want to see despite what the WWE thinks, hence the failures of Miz, Swagger and Del Rio.
> 
> Bringing in Lesnar will give good opportunities to those on the roster who are fortunate enough to work with him, looking competitive in a match with Brock is going to give those workers a lot of credibility and a good rub. For those who are complaining about not being given chances, have they not considered that maybe some of that problem is down to them? They should take Albert and MVP's route, go to Japan and hone their craft, WWE do actully take notice of those who get over in Japan (Bryan) despite what they would like you to believe.


Wrong!!

Swagger got massively over with his title reign. He was booed out the building and got more heat than Vickie Guerrero on a good day. Swagger succeeded as far as getting over, he's just never gotten another opportunity at the Main Event. 



sesshomaru said:


> I disagree. Guys like Bryan and Ryder got over themselves despite their lack of oppertunities compared to WWE's "Golden boys" such as Orton. Orton's an example of someone who flundered the many oppertunities he got between 2006-2008, before finally getting over on the Viper gimmick. Also, guys like Del Rio clearly had more oppertunities via booking to get over then Bryan or Ryder. Booking is huge.



Orton never got opportunities, stop making shit up. I'd like to hear what great opportunities he floundered and even more I want proof on how he failed to get over.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Cookie Monster said:


> Vince always spoke about it when Ken Shamrock was first introduced.


Thats because UFC then wasnt really popular. They were not a threat then. Now UFC kicks WWE's ass when it comes to popularity and buyrates, not to mention alot of WWE fans moved on to the UFC. Vince doesn't want to acknowledge them because they are a threat now. That is Vince's style, he acts like his competition doesnt exist.


----------



## urca

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Dark_Raiden said:


> Wrong!!
> 
> Swagger got massively over with his title reign. He was booed out the building and got more heat than Vickie Guerrero on a good day. Swagger succeeded as far as getting over, he's just never gotten another opportunity at the Main Event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orton never got opportunities, stop making shit up. I'd like to hear what great opportunities he floundered and even more I want proof on how he failed to get over.


What do you call his push as the legend's killer and his work with Evolution?


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Well what does one expects from guy who're aren't given the chance to become big time players and have to still be in the background for a second straight row with the return of Brock Lesnar. It's bad enough that their spots are already in jeopardy with the new guys debuting on both RAW and Smackdown.


----------



## RockCold

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

WWE needs stars, Brock is one of them. Simples.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Dark_Raiden said:


> Wrong!!
> 
> Swagger got massively over with his title reign. He was booed out the building and got more heat than Vickie Guerrero on a good day. Swagger succeeded as far as getting over, he's just never gotten another opportunity at the Main Event.


Smackdown...pre taped show...canned heat...dubbed in sounds don't equate to overness. Oh dear!


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

The E is throwing money around unnecessarily. Brock Lesnar is a waste of money....until further notice. He's made a shitload dumping on the industry and you give him even MORE money?

Ridiculous. I remember when Vince brought Warrior back and that did not go well.....I'm sure this won't either. People with no passion should be kept away.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

anyone think we will see this version of Brock?


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



zkorejo said:


> Thats because UFC then wasnt really popular. They were not a threat then. Now UFC kicks WWE's ass when it comes to popularity and buyrates, not to mention alot of WWE fans moved on to the UFC. Vince doesn't want to acknowledge them because they are a threat now. That is Vince's style, he acts like his competition doesnt exist.


You nailed it. 

That's what going on. Seriously in 99 during AE wrestling was hitting it's second boom. There was no way UFC could competed with AE. But no way it was a threat or Vince would never have people mentioning it. 

Right now UFC is a threat because Vince like to ignore warnings for to long. 

Not to mention such gimmicks as John Cena sure as hell doesn't make wrestling cool. Nor does PG unfortunately.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Loudness said:


> I think the problem is the FCW mentality. All the guys from the indies are used to having to push the buttons and give their best performances, if a wrestler gets a rep for bad matches in the indies he gets paid less or not hired at all to the shows, in FCW and WWE the environment is a lot safer, the guys just hand you a position, and it seems as if those guys are just randomly waiting to get called up because they've gained experience or because they're next in line, not to mention they get paid anyway until they're released, they don't have to worry about money even if they don't get booked. I actually read Big Show and Triple H make statements like these in interviews before hence where I came up with this theory.
> 
> Daniel Bryan is the fastest guy to rise to the ME without the WWE machine behind him, CM Punk is the current WWE champion, and FCW is getting filled with indy top guys nowadays. Why? Because the WWE guys know that these people will go the extra mile, just like in the indies to reach the next level, it's the same mentality when wrestling still had a lot of competition and when people didn't take their position for granted because if they started taking it easy, their position would be snatched by another more enthusiastic guy. Those deserving enough will continue to perform anyway, with or without The Rock and Lesnar.


Great post.


----------



## Pontiusont

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I really hope Cena takes Lesnar more serious than he did the Rock. No goofy smirks when you're face to face with him. I get that it happened with the Rock. Cena was excited to be in the ring with him, and he was looking forward to the match. But Lesnar gives off the vibe that he's not here for a match, he's here for a fight. Hopefully Cena will play it up a little bit.


----------



## xhc

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

It seems that the backstage won't be happy with anybody who returns. Soon they will cause heat to the Undertaker when he returns yearly.


----------



## Winger

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Lvlgod said:


> Yup its already begun.


Imagine the gall of these people! Working their arses off for years and then being upset when some sell out has been comes back and gets a big push right away! How selfish can these backstagers be?!? don't they know that The Crock is the greatest ever in the history of ever ever!?!?


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I would love if they were to just make Lesnar look dominate, just demolish people left and right. 

Like next RAW, have there be a tag team match, then after the match have Lesnar attack all of them. Make him look like a dominate monster again


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



jonoaries said:


> The E is throwing money around unnecessarily. Brock Lesnar is a waste of money....until further notice. He's made a shitload dumping on the industry and you give him even MORE money?
> 
> Ridiculous. I remember when Vince brought Warrior back and that did not go well.....I'm sure this won't either. People with no passion should be kept away.


Brock is not a waste if he gets eyeballs to television sets.

Especially if he is able to steal some viewers from UFC. 

Now guys like Floyd Maywheater on the other hand are. How much did he get payed and was it worth it? I doubt it.


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Oxitron said:


> Guys get over with segments and longer matches, and I guess 'moments', but what is a 'moment'? And how do you get one when you're booked to be on the show once a fortnight with 5 minute matches?
> 
> Anyone can jump off the top rope or do some crazy flying shit for 5 minutes, but if it's only 5 minutes no one will care. If you keep a great match up for about 20 minutes, especially with little to no rest holds and a great chemistry with your partner, you're bound to get respect from fans, other talent and hopefully booking agents and story writers.


If the women back in the day could get over in 2 minutes I think the mid-carders could do it too.

I'm bringing that up because there was a shoot with Lita and Trish where they asked them about how they got so much tv time, and they talked about begging Creative for 60 seconds. Then they'd work out a segment together and do a confrontation between the two. They came up with all those little interactions together. It wasn't Creative just handing them time. THEN when it got over they got to do an angle.

If two women in WWE can do it then guys can do it too. Hell some of them tried to emulate Zack Ryder, like that midcard mafia crap, and what did they do? Pull some stupid shit like putting Benoit in it and getting punished for it.

To take another lowly woman in WWE as an example, there's Maryse. Couldn't speak any English, but worked a character out and got signed based on her ability to play a part. She came up with the hand gestures and interactions in the ring to compensate for her lack of wrestling/speaking ability and got rewarded for it.

The guys/divas whoever can figure this stuff out too--instead of whining in the back about how they can't get any time because WWE brought back a big draw like Lesnar.


----------



## whetherby

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Just watched Goldberg vs LEsnar at wrestlemania XX, and the crowd was just insanely loud. Wish we had crowds like that and like the one at 4/2 Raw, everyweek.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Pontiusont said:


> I really hope Cena takes Lesnar more serious than he did the Rock. No goofy smirks when you're face to face with him. I get that it happened with the Rock. Cena was excited to be in the ring with him, and he was looking forward to the match. But Lesnar gives off the vibe that he's not here for a match, he's here for a fight. Hopefully Cena will play it up a little bit.


I think, if Lesnar was to feud with Cena, Cena would take Lesnar much more seriously. Lesnar isn't a thinker, he's a "doer." That's why they had Heyman as his mouthpiece when Lesnar first came in, he wasn't really good on the mic. I don't see Lesnar having 20 minute promo's about breakfast cereals, ladyparts, and comparing Cena to Barney. Cena will take Lesnar seriously because Lesnar isn't a guy to joke around. 

Lesnar didn't go to make movies, he went to UFC, a legit sport. They can't use his off time to make Lesnar look bad, because that would be stupid. Cena used The Rock's characters from his movies to make fun of him, Cena can't make fun of Lesnar going to UFC and winning the Championship. And besides, if he did make fun of Lesnar leaving, alot of people know what Lesnar did when he left, so that wouldn't make sense. He could use the "you turned your back on the WWE Universe" shtick, but I don't see how he could make fun of what Lesnar did his time away.


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Winger said:


> Imagine the gall of these people! Working their arses off for years and then being upset when some sell out has been comes back and gets a big push right away! How selfish can these backstagers be?!? don't they know that The Crock is the greatest ever in the history of ever ever!?!?


Here's how I see it, they can come back, but they don't need to take an hour of time for promos and video packages (especially video packages) all the time.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I don't see how it's a bad thing to have a guy like Brock Lesnar come back. He will have people talking and watching the WWE more. 

Plus, I don't understand the mentality that people have when they say things like "they should put stock in their young stars." Even though I agree that they should try to build towards the future, if Brock Lesnar called Vince McMahon and told him wants to come back, Vince isn't going to say "well we want to put some stock in this Dolph Ziggler, he does good bumps. Oh, and Dusty's kid Cody, he's going to be good someday." 

Vince is a business man first and foremost. If he see's dollars signs by getting Brock Lesnar back (even for a year) he'll do it.


----------



## HBK15

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



GOON said:


> Their fault that they suck.


Thought the same thing, they need star power. If they want to be stars they need to step up their game, just like Daniel Bryan or CM Punk did. Look at them now. From the indies to the main event card of the E.


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



jerseysfinest said:


> Honestly, Brock needs to just fuck some people up right now.


For the time being, that's how he should be booked IMO...


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Crowking said:


> If the women back in the day could get over in 2 minutes I think the mid-carders could do it too.
> 
> I'm bringing that up because there was a shoot with Lita and Trish where they asked them about how they got so much tv time, and they talked about begging Creative for 60 seconds. Then they'd work out a segment together and do a confrontation between the two. They came up with all those little interactions together. It wasn't Creative just handing them time. THEN when it got over they got to do an angle.
> 
> If two women in WWE can do it then guys can do it too. Hell some of them tried to emulate Zack Ryder, like that midcard mafia crap, and what did they do? Pull some stupid shit like putting Benoit in it and getting punished for it.
> 
> To take another lowly woman in WWE as an example, there's Maryse. Couldn't speak any English, but worked a character out and got signed based on her ability to play a part. She came up with the hand gestures and interactions in the ring to compensate for her lack of wrestling/speaking ability and got rewarded for it.
> 
> The guys/divas whoever can figure this stuff out too--instead of whining in the back about how they can't get any time because WWE brought back a big draw like Lesnar.


Could you post the video? 

Who got punished Hawkins and Tyler? What happened? How did they get punished. 

Well she learned English eventually.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I assume Cena is gonna want some retribution or respond in some way?


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Of course UFC are competition, they have hurt WWE in these past few years, Vince just wont admit it publicly. 

Dana White knows full well that there is a big pro wrestling/MMA crossover, Lesnar proved that.


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Tough shit. WWE needs star power.


This. They should see it as competition for a spot on the card and bring their A-game...


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Zack Gowen is especially pissed!


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Then some of these talents complaining need to step it up and prove they're just as big of a draw as Lesnar and The Rock. Until then they should just keep their mouths shut and be happy they're even in the business.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena's really going to need to throw his muscle around if anyone's going to take him seriously in this feud. We can't have a repeat of the last time these two got in the ring. Brock threw him around like a bitch.


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Because none of them are there to make money either are they?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Definitely going to lol when he doesn't do shit for business, and his return is a big flop. That's what I'm expecting.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Definitely going to lol when he doesn't do shit for business, and his return is a big flop. That's what I'm expecting.


Why?


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Ok since right now we have the rumors of Wrestlemania 29

WWE Title
Brock Lesnar (c) vs The Rock

Rock is winning the royal rumble? Cause just having Rock comeback and get a title match won't look to good

Undertaker vs John Cena

This should be good is Cena going to lose 3 manias in a row?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Twistaeffect2005 said:


> Why?


Judging it by Rock's return. Rock came back and spiked ratings and PPV numbers a little bit in the first month, however after that he didn't budge a damn thing. If the fucking Rock couldn't do it, there's no way in hell Lesnar can. I think people are just over hyping Lesnar's drawing ability a little too much. No one man is bigger than the WWE, and I believe that. It all depends on the booking from here on out.


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Definitely going to lol when he doesn't do shit for business, and his return is a big flop. That's what I'm expecting.


Yeah, Cena/Lesnar and Rock/Lesnar are REALLY going to flop aren't they?

Get real.

I dont think you quite understand the drawing ability of Brock Lesnar, 4 out of the top 6 UFC top buyrates are main evented by him.

A fair chunk of that crowd will tune back in WWE to see Lesnar.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



SimplyIncredible said:


> Yeah, Cena/Lesnar and Rock/Lesnar are REALLY going to flop aren't they?
> 
> Get real.
> 
> I dont think you quite understand the drawing ability of Brock Lesnar, 4 out of the top 6 UFC top buyrates are main evented by him.
> 
> *A fair chunk of that crowd will tune back in WWE to see Lesnar.*


Maybe the first couple of episodes of RAW, but after that I highly doubt it. WWE is still WWE, and UFC is UFC. People are assuming that because Lesnar was a huge draw in the UFC he'll bring all of those people with him to WWE. Not going to happen. Maybe they'll prove me wrong, hell I really hope they do. I'm just being realistic.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Only people that can complain are Cena and Orton, If HHH, Undertaker, Lesnar and Rock don't have to work house shows then why should I (I = Cena/Orton). The rest of the guys can hate it too but they should not come out and say it


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

The big question is how the wwe creative will book brock Lesnar?

that dude is a fucking freak who can squash 95% of the roster...


----------



## RemoteControlled

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Judging it by Rock's return. Rock came back and spiked ratings and PPV numbers a little bit in the first month, however after that he didn't budge a damn thing. If the fucking Rock couldn't do it, there's no way in hell Lesnar can. I think people are just over hyping Lesnar's drawing ability a little too much. No one man is bigger than the WWE, and I believe that. It all depends on the booking from here on out.


Rock wasn't on any of those PPVs... Brock will be on more that 1 - 2s a year.


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

In reference to Lesnar's rumoured $5 mill contract, Alvarez summed things up great a month or two back when talking about the Rock. The way to get Vince McMahon to throw millions of dollars at you is to leave the company and become a huge success elsewhere. This usually results in him throwing huge amounts of money at you to get you back under his remit.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Maybe the first couple of episodes of RAW, but after that I highly doubt it. WWE is still WWE, and UFC is UFC. People are assuming that because Lesnar was a huge draw in the UFC he'll bring all of those people with him to WWE. Not going to happen. Maybe they'll prove me wrong, hell I really hope they do. I'm just being realistic.


If the WWE makes Brock Lesnar with good booking and storylines that means most people watching it will think it\s good, which includes the ufc people too and they will most likely be interested too see what Brock does next if that happens.

Now if wwe bring Brock Lesnar bad booking and storylines then most people including the ufc people will think its bad they will not be interested and the bad ratings continue.

If WWE use Brock in a good way then he will make WWE more popular and better ratings than 5 million people watching like this weeks raw in my opinion.


----------



## Joshi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



4hisdamnself said:


> The big question is how the wwe creative will book brock Lesnar?
> 
> that dude is a fucking freak who can squash 95% of the roster...


By making him fight the remaining 5% I guess, Sheamus could be a pick cause he's booked like a superman, Cm Punk could be another, Cena surely is, Triple H and/or Taker are unlikely but still a remote possibility, and a giant like Big Show is always good to beat up when making a stand.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



RemoteControlled said:


> Rock wasn't on any of those PPVs... Brock will be on more that 1 - 2s a year.


Yeah, I know that. You really think Brock's going to be able to keep this spark going for a year? Like I said, WWE is still WWE. If he does bring in any MMA fans, chances are they'll all be gone within a month. Six straight RAWs with the Rock and they did shit ratings. One man isn't going to change a damn thing, it's all about the booking.


----------



## muttgeiger

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Dark_Raiden said:


> Wrong!!
> 
> Swagger got massively over with his title reign. He was booed out the building and got more heat than Vickie Guerrero on a good day. Swagger succeeded as far as getting over, he's just never gotten another opportunity at the Main Event.





You think swagger was over during that title reign? It was a fucking joke! yes, he got booed out of the building, but that is beacuse it was an embarrassment to watch him come out and cut those HORRID promos. he didn't have 'heel heat', he just got jeered because he was awfu


----------



## Dusty Roids

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Brock is back for the money so is dwayne johnson. The Rock does it to promote his films so he makes even more money again in hollywood. o and of course he likes to perform but it's not for the fans only. it's as simple as that.

Brock got his ass handed in MMA by the soon to be UFC heavyweight champion, so he had to come back.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

i really hope that the next 2 to 3 raw are great booking wise and fans wise and some new brought fans of brock might stay


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Loudness said:


> I think the problem is the FCW mentality. All the guys from the indies are used to having to push the buttons and give their best performances, if a wrestler gets a rep for bad matches in the indies he gets paid less or not hired at all to the shows, in FCW and WWE the environment is a lot safer, the guys just hand you a position, and it seems as if those guys are just randomly waiting to get called up because they've gained experience or because they're next in line, not to mention they get paid anyway until they're released, they don't have to worry about money even if they don't get booked. I actually read Big Show and Triple H make statements like these in interviews before hence where I came up with this theory.
> 
> Daniel Bryan is the fastest guy to rise to the ME without the WWE machine behind him, CM Punk is the current WWE champion, and FCW is getting filled with indy top guys nowadays. Why? Because the WWE guys know that these people will go the extra mile, just like in the indies to reach the next level, it's the same mentality when wrestling still had a lot of competition and when people didn't take their position for granted because if they started taking it easy, their position would be snatched by another more enthusiastic guy. Those deserving enough will continue to perform anyway, with or without The Rock and Lesnar.





Logic said:


> This. They should see it as competition for a spot on the card and bring their A-game...


This and this. The pro-wrestling business seems a lot more complacent these days. Making it to New York used to be a damn quest, years spent hauling your ass around the continents hoping someone notices you. These days, it's not too uncommon for someone to just finish wrestling school before landing a spot in FCW. That's another thing, back in the day there wasn't developmental system. The 'E would sign you and say, alright, go book yourself on some other stuff until we need you.

Point is, the wrestlers of today have kind of become spoiled brats. That's with the exception of the guys that still take the time to go to the indies, because although there are no territories any more, they can still build up their callouses in these places.


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I bet none of them would say that to Lesnar's face...


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Dark_Raiden said:


> *Orton never got opportunities, stop making shit up.* I'd like to hear what great opportunities he floundered and even more I want proof on how he failed to get over.


Wait, are you kidding??


----------



## Dusty Roids

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



VladMan2012 said:


> I bet none of them would say that to Lesnar's face...


o my god he does MMA!!!


----------



## ric6y

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Rock316AE said:


> If true
> 
> fpalmfpalmfpalm
> 
> These losers never ceases to amaze me with their stupidity every time. Sad that after two great nights of WWE, you need to again be embarrassed to be a wrestling fan because of this pathetic group of clueless kids. Not that we need more proof that this is the worst roster of all time and also with the worst mentality.


i wait your post on this like forever FINALLY u set some truth about the worst roster of all time


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

in terms of star power, this roster may well be the worst of all time in WWE.

Therefore vince has no option but to bring back the likes of rock, austin, taker, brock etc.

mind you, its his own fault there is no star power in the first place.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

People should take note of Daniel Bryan and CM Punk and work their asses off to get over, maybe if they did that the WWE would use them over bringing guys back. People that complain about getting competition shouldn't even be on the roster.

Can't wait for Ambrose to come in and leap frog the losers, as well.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Dark_Raiden said:


> Wrong!!
> 
> Swagger got massively over with his title reign. He was booed out the building and got more heat than Vickie Guerrero on a good day. Swagger succeeded as far as getting over, he's just never gotten another opportunity at the Main Event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orton never got opportunities, stop making shit up. I'd like to hear what great opportunities he floundered and even more I want proof on how he failed to get over.*


You gotta be kidding me


----------



## Dirty Dan

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I agree with the guy saying swagger was a good heel, he was and that was the best run of his career, but it was cut short and he never got to maintain his position


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Wallpaper by unchained-wwe.com

Larger Size


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Yeah, I know that. You really think Brock's going to be able to keep this spark going for a year? Like I said, WWE is still WWE. If he does bring in any MMA fans, chances are they'll all be gone within a month. Six straight RAWs with the Rock and they did shit ratings. One man isn't going to change a damn thing, it's all about the booking.


Yeah, but this weeks Raw was awesome and had good booking. If they continue it that then WWE will have better ratings.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



#1Peep4ever said:


> You gotta be kidding me


He was always put in feuds with people of main event status but when it mattered the most, he was made to be Cena and HHH's bitch. For instance, Wrestlemania 25 and his first face turn when HHH completely killed his momentum.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Hemen said:


> Yeah, but this weeks Raw was awesome and had good booking. If they continue it that then WWE will have better ratings.


I agree, but WWE aren't known for continuity when it comes to good booking, are they? That's my point. Lesnar's not going to do a thing on his own. It's all in the hands of the booking.


----------



## MrWalsh

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Dusty Roids said:


> o my god he does MMA!!!


and would legit kill any of the kids backstage whining


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

From Wrestleview.com



> Brock Lesnar is advertised for the following upcoming WWE events.
> 
> * Monday Night Raw taping on 4/9 in Washington, D.C.
> 
> * Monday Night Raw taping on 4/23 in Detroit, Michigan.
> 
> * Extreme Rules PPV on 4/29 in Chicago, Illinois.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I agree, but WWE aren't known for continuity when it comes to good booking, are they? That's my point. Lesnar's not going to do a thing on his own. It's all in the hands of the booking.


I think there's a lot to be optimistic about when it comes to booking tbh. Just look at Raw this week. Dean Ambrose had a dark match before Raw, a young talent in Abraham Washington seems to be marking the potential return of fucking managers of all things, we get the debut of a legit monster heel in Lord Tensei, Johnny Ace is now the permanent heel authority figure which is fresh compared to Teddy Long's stale holla holla ass and Brock Lesnar returned. I don't know if you have checked the SD spoilers but without saying too much, the freshness seems to be in the air over there too. I'm not jumping the gun or anything but if they can be consistent with stuff like this and with all the new talent they have waiting in the wings, things could be looking up for once and I mean actually looking up. After Mania 28 is supposed to be when HHH starts to get even more control over things if we go by DEM DIRT SHEETS. Who knows, maybe he actually will and we'll start to see some real change?


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

It would be awesome if Brock Lesnar's new finishing move was the arm-triangle choke.


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



itssoeasy23 said:


> From Wrestleview.com
> 
> Brock Lesnar is advertised for the following upcoming WWE events.
> 
> * Monday Night Raw taping on 4/9 in Washington, D.C.
> 
> * Monday Night Raw taping on 4/23 in Detroit, Michigan.
> 
> * Extreme Rules PPV on 4/29 in Chicago, Illinois.


First Raw = Promo explaining what he did and why he returned. Challenges John Cena to match at PPV

Second Raw = Showdown with Cena before PPV.

Extreme Rules = No Holds Barred match or some shit, I dunno, it'll be awesome either way.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Dusty Roids said:


> Brock got his ass handed in MMA by the soon to be UFC heavyweight champion, so he had to come back.


LOLOLOL im guessing you havent looked at any mma news in the past 24 hours, Brock, just after a life threatening illness, was beaten by a cheat who was almost certainly roided at the time of the fight and if the nevada state athletic commission actually followed its own rules that fight should now be deemed a no-contest.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Hope Lesnar beats Cena clean in their upcoming match as well.


----------



## briannn

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock lesnar needs to bully cena until he finally goes heel


----------



## briannn

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

guy comes in and steals the spotlight with a snap of a finger (i prob would be mad too)


----------



## PG Era Sucks

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Confront Brock about it. Anyone of them. I dare them.

Hell, I'd be a little timid asking the guy for an autograph. 

I've heard stories of him going apeshit. Not someone who you want to get into real-life confrontations with.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I hope Cena/Brock happens at Extreme Rules. If they drag it on till Summerslam, people will lose interest in this feud. Rock/Cena was able to keep it alive because Rock is great on mic and entertaining. Brock is all about kicking ass, if he doesnt fight for too long, his return would flop.

Seeing as Lesnar will be at ER, I hope he is in a match and not just for an appearance/interference/promo.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



briannn said:


> Brock lesnar needs to bully cena until he finally goes heel


Cena won\t turn heel. Vince gets alot of money from the merchandise sales he gets from the kids and the women. 

I think it's great Lesnar returned. Because i think Lesnar will be a bad ass character in wwe. And while Cena character is mainly for kids and women. I think Lesnar will be the alternative for us older guys. (14+)


----------



## bw281

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Don't worry,the pos rock will be off doing another junk movie in a few months. Same old stuff for wwe.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

Wait did Brock only lose to Cain and Overeem because of his illness? And was Overeem on steroids when he fought Brock?


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



kakashi101 said:


> Wait did Brock only lose to Cain and Overeem because of his illness? And was Overeem on steroids when he fought Brock?


Yea.. after diverticulitis he had those two fights, and you can just see Brock wasnt himself in any of the two. His match against Cain happened after his first diverticulitis, he lost the title, recovered was slated to fight JDS for a no.1 contendership match but was again struck by the diverticulitis for the second time. So he had to take time off again and returned months later and this time faced Overeem for the no.1 contenders spot and lost and retired.

Not sure if Overeem was on steroids when he fought Brock.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



zkorejo said:


> Yea.. after diverticulitis he had those two fights, and you can just see Brock wasnt himself in any of the two.
> 
> Not sure if Overeem was on steroids when he fought Brock.


Didn't he beat Shane after his illness though?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



kakashi101 said:


> Wait did Brock only lose to Cain and Overeem because of his illness? And was Overeem on steroids when he fought Brock?



Overeem tests for the fight were all screwed up, he got a conditional liscence to fight, one of the conditions was he had to pass two future random drug tests, the first of which hes just failed, and epically failed at that, the max-allowed level is 6:1, his came in at 16:1, technically this should make the brock fight a no-contest but the head of the commision said that was unlikley to happen.

Cain beat brock cos cain is a total badass and a better all round fighter and brock had been exposed as having a very weak chin in his previous fight so thats what cain went for.of course brocks illness played a part but it was only a matter of time until someone had his number in the ufc.

Not that theres any shame whatsoever in losing to the worlds most elite killing machines.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



kakashi101 said:


> Didn't he beat Shane after his illness though?


He did, but thank the referee for that one. Carwin had him in the first round but referee decided to go on with the match. Carwin gassed out in the second round(because he never went into the second round before this match), Lesnar took advantage and took him down and locked him into the chokehold and made him tap-out.. he didnt win it vintage Lesnar ground and pound style. Many say, Lesnar was lucky in that fight.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



kakashi101 said:


> Didn't he beat Shane after his illness though?


Yes but he was extremley lucky the ref didnt stop the fight in the first round when Carwin was pounding the hell out of Brock, Carwin gassed from all the punching, brock took him down and submitted him, one of my fave UFC moments ever, what a comback, between rounds Brock had a huge smile on his face, id highly recomend you go watch this fight if you havent seen it.

edit: dang, ^he got there first almost word for word


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

I want to try get into UFC [watching] but it's not on regularly like Raw is, at least I can't find it.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Hemen said:


> Cena won\t turn heel. Vince gets alot of money from the merchandise sales he gets from the kids and the women.
> 
> I think it's great Lesnar returned. Because i think Lesnar will be a bad ass character in wwe. And while Cena character is mainly for kids and women. I think Lesnar will be the alternative for us older guys. (14+)


 Most of Cena's fans from like 2005-2007 are hitting puberty and are probably Punk fans now. I don't think the Merchandise sales are as good as they were like 3-4 years ago.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



> - The WWE website has posted an article looking at "Five Superstars Bracing For Brock." The article names Randy Orton, Sheamus, Mark Henry, Big Show and Kane as potential challengers for Lesnar in the coming months.


Read More: http://www.wwe.com/inside/brock-lesnar-superstar-challengers


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



kakashi101 said:


> Most of Cena's fans from like 2005-2007 are hitting puberty and are probably Punk fans now. I don't think the Merchandise sales are as good as they were like 3-4 years ago.


Yeah, but most likely the merchandise sale is good enough for Vince to not want to turn Cena heel. It was two years, i dont think the sales have changed that much.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

If he's going against Cena then he's most likely going to be a heel, no sense in fighting Kane or Henry. I can see a feud with Orton and Sheamus but that would have to fill 3 PPV's before Summerslam


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

Pointless write up, he's only wrestling at SummerSlam or Mania, so there won't be 5 opponents. He's essentially going to do what Rock did.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

For the younger guys all these competitors are great options and will make good television. For us older fans, things are a bit more tricky. The majority of us watched wrestling when these guys were all jobbers and fed to guys like Brock & HHH so it's not as believable. Truly, Brock (and Rock for that matter) are so far above the entire roster except maybe Orton, Cena, and Punk, that it's unreal and any feud seems somewhat unbelievable.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

I would of LOVED to have seen Kane before his bicep surgery and Brock in like 2003, both in their primes. 

I remember a match in 2002 against Henry on Smackdown. Mark looked smaller than he does not but Brock was manhandling him, picked up him like a kid and F'5'd him. 

I remember him squashing Orton also.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Pointless write up, he's only wrestling at SummerSlam or Mania, so there won't be 5 opponents. He's essentially going to do what Rock did.


You really think so? With a minimum of two appearances every month leading up until next April? Surely he'll squash a couple of people along the way.


----------



## the modern myth

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Pointless write up, he's only wrestling at SummerSlam or Mania, so there won't be 5 opponents. He's essentially going to do what Rock did.


That's a shame. I know how unrealistic I was being, but I was kind of hoping for a full schedule - at least for a couple of months. I wanted to see Lesnar against Triple H at some point, as well as Cena. I'm not really interested in seeing him against Big Show (again), Mark Henry or Sheamus - I'd rather see him against CM Punk, Chris Jericho, Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

I'm pretty sure he's going to at least Wrestle at every PPV.

But I can't see Lesnar losing to anyone except for Rock


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



kakashi101 said:


> I want to try get into UFC [watching] but it's not on regularly like Raw is, at least I can't find it.


Best way to get into it is read up on the history of it and look up the signifigant fights, i garauntee once you get a taste for it its addictive and yes, a good deal more exciting than pro-wrestling (as much as i love it), especially the atmosphere and anticipation of big bouts when 2 killers are gonna get it on, no wondering who's booked to win or what screwy finish itll be, just 2 elite athelites trying to prove who's the tougher man.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



RKeithO said:


> You really think so? With a minimum of two appearances every month leading up until next April? Surely he'll squash a couple of people along the way.


Of course I think so, he's such a huge star that he can basically do whatever he wants. They aren't going to waste a Lesnar match on a Raw or SmackDown or even a B PPV, he's just TOO big. If he only wrestles at the big 2, it doesn't ruin the impact of him performing in a big match which could hurt the buys of a big event. He isn't a full timer, this is a 1 year contract, leading to a big match at Mania. He might stop along the way like Rock did and do SummerSlam (I guess he could do Survivor Series, but I don't see it) but everything else is going to be just build.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

"Lesnar and Randy Orton were both fingered early in their training in WWE’s talent development program"

Thats all I learned from this article.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Pointless write up, he's only wrestling at SummerSlam or Mania, so there won't be 5 opponents. He's essentially going to do what Rock did.


This is not like Rock, this guy will be build up again to most likely become WWE champion at Survivor Series to set up his title match with Rock at WM29


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Hemen said:


> Yeah, but most likely the merchandise sale is good enough for Vince to not want to turn Cena heel. It was two years, i dont think the sales have changed that much.


Actually, they have dropped with each passing year. And CM Punk already passed Cena's numbers in merch sales last summer. And I would think if Cena gets merchandise as a heel, people will still buy it. Whether it's anti-Cena shirts for those who continue to hate him and the kids that are heartbroken or his regular merch for those who like him, including the "Cena will always be my hero" bunch.

Kids would rush to buy a "Cena Sold Out" t-shirt, for instance.


----------



## FearIs4UP

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

I hope Lesnar doesn't squash Orton. Would blow massively.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



kakashi101 said:


> I'm pretty sure he's going to at least Wrestle at every PPV.
> 
> But I can't see Lesnar losing to anyone except for Rock


He's not going to wrestle at every PPV. That's being a little _too_ optimistic. Pyro's closer with his theory.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Of course I think so, he's such a huge star that he can basically do whatever he wants. They aren't going to waste a Lesnar match on a Raw or SmackDown or even a B PPV, he's just TOO big. If he only wrestles at the big 2, it doesn't ruin the impact of him performing in a big match which could hurt the buys of a big event. He isn't a full timer, this is a 1 year contract, leading to a big match at Mania. He might stop along the way like Rock did and do SummerSlam (I guess he could do Survivor Series, but I don't see it) but everything else is going to be just build.


I'd imagine Survivor Series and the Royal Rumble. One of them, at least.



FearIs4UP said:


> I hope Lesnar doesn't squash Orton. Would blow massively.


How would that blow? That would be pretty awesome, haha.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

Holy crap worst return..all of those dudes fucking suck(Well Henry not ).. Why not Jericho,Bryan,ADR,Punk on that list instead?


----------



## METTY

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Pointless write up, he's only wrestling at SummerSlam or Mania, so there won't be 5 opponents. He's essentially going to do what Rock did.


You are incorrect...


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Pointless write up, he's only wrestling at SummerSlam or Mania, so there won't be 5 opponents. He's essentially going to do what Rock did.


No, it's more similar to Goldberg in 2003. He was on a one year contract and was a regular. 

I have no interest in seeing Lesnar/Kane or Lesnar/Henry so I don't know what WWE are getting at there. Five matches I want to see

Lesnar/Cena
Lesnar/Orton
Lesnar/HHH (First time ever!)
Lesnar/Taker at WM
Lesnar/Punk for the title

If Lesnar does have a TV match, I'd like to see it against Dolph Ziggler just because I want to see how he'd sell the F-5.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Pointless write up, he's only wrestling at SummerSlam or Mania, so there won't be 5 opponents. He's essentially going to do what Rock did.


Actually he's gonna on television twice a month and at all the PPVs leading to Mania.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



AthenaMark said:


> Actually he's gonna on television twice a month and at all the PPVs leading to Mania.


Being on tv twice a month does NOT mean wrestling, and who said anything about PPV's? The break down of his contract that was reported stated 2 appearances a month, nothing about PPV's.



> You are incorrect...


Oh, really? Is there any PROOF?



> No, it's more similar to Goldberg in 2003. He was on a one year contract and was a regular.


Goldberg wasn't semi-retired in 2003, and the only reason it lasted a year is because Goldberg didn't like how he was used and decided not to re-sign. Lesnar hates the schedule as it is that I'm surprised he even agreed to 2 appearances a month, he's not going to do extra and wrestle a regular schedule on top of it. Plus, in his condition, I doubt he'd even be able to handle that many matches even if he wanted to.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Being on tv twice a month does NOT mean wrestling, and who said anything about PPV's? The break down of his contract that was reported stated 2 appearances a month, nothing about PPV's.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, really? Is there any PROOF?


What purpose would he have on TV every two weeks if it wasn't to build up to a few PPV matches?


----------



## Best Bout Machine

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



AthenaMark said:


> Actually he's gonna on television twice a month and at all the PPVs leading to Mania.


He's only been confirmed for Extreme Rules thus far.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Being on tv twice a month does NOT mean wrestling, and who said anything about PPV's? The break down of his contract that was reported stated 2 appearances a month, nothing about PPV's.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, really? Is there any PROOF?


I don't know about him wrestling on television...Shawn Michaels and HHH usually ducked out of wrestling on television the majority of the time but he'l be wrestling at PPVs. No doubt about it.


----------



## APEX

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

1. Its probably BS.
2. Im sure Brock really cares :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



Kentonbomb said:


> What purpose would he have on TV every two weeks if it wasn't to build up to a few PPV matches?


Nothing.

Keyword: A *FEW*. SummerSlam, WrestleMania. Anybody who thinks he's gonna wrestle at Over The Limit or MITB is a moron.


----------



## Carlito09

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

I will tell you this. The WWE has no legit WWE heavy weight champions at all and Brock LEsnar is a true champion. 

THey need to focus on the roster and work it out other wise they are making some guys look stupid when they can get better.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nothing.
> 
> Keyword: A *FEW*. SummerSlam, WrestleMania. Anybody who thinks he's gonna wrestle at Over The Limit or MITB is a moron.


Then why would he come back so soon? He's not just gonna F-off. He'll wrestle before Summerslam.


----------



## bboy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Anyone find it funny Brock Lesnar comes back to WWE after his career fails on UFC, just like rock came back to WWE when his hollywood career was on a downward spiral.

Brock has obviously seen how coming back to WWE and fighting cena has helped "the rock" brand. He was making movies like Doom and dressing up as a gay man in Be Cool, dressing up as Miley Cyrus and then as a tooth fairy but since coming back to WWE he is suddenly in movies like journey 2 and GI Joe.

Brock has seen this and he wants a peice of this. He wants to be in the movies, he wants to be a big star so he comes out and F5's cena on raw. It has worked because now everyone is talking about lesnar, now suddenly he is in the main event and now he is fighting the top guy in the business and getting noticed. Like the Rock he will come and do a match or two, cut a few lame promos and then leave after a year or two without actually helping the business develop. In that time the "lesnar" brand will be at it's highest worth and he will probably go into another field, maybe UFC again or possibly hollywood.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena is the one saying no to the heel turn and Vince probably does not want a repeat of the Austin heel turn business impact


----------



## Beatles123

*Is Lesnar's return really the answer in the long run?*

I've been thinking about this since he came back. On one hand he definitely brings some excitement to the main event scene, and it's good to see him return, but when you look at the main event being rumored for 'Mania next year---Brock vs. Rock--does it say anything about WWE's lack of faith for the future? 

I mean, you can argue their young talent isn't on the same level as Brock right now, but how can it be purely the wrestler's fault when WWE hasn't committed to them properly to help them get over? Surely in stead of relying on two guys from the past, WWE could tout the future instead if they wanted to. Ziggler, Punk, Bryan--the talent is undoubtedly there and the list goes on. What is making WWE so afraid of building new stars?

My fear is, where does this leave WWE a year from now? Can they honestly keep banking on pre-established names? How does Brock being back help stars get made if he'll only be feuding with Rock?

In my opinion the one chance they do have is to go with Punk Vs. Austin, Have Punk go over, and establish him as his spiritual successor. Then you can REALLY promote him as Cena's big rival and co-main eventer for the company.

But where does it leave the company as a whole? I can't help but feel this return will be more of a quick fix than a sure cure for what's ailing WWE right now.

Just something to think about I guess.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

Summerslam - John Cena
Survivor Series - Randy Orton
Royal Rumble - CM Punk (Brock can win the title, sets up Brock vs. Rock for the title at WM 29)
Elimination Chamber - Mark Henry 
Wrestlemania - The Rock

Do Kane/Lesnar or Sheamus/Lesnar on a live Smackdown or something.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Could it really be Punk/Brock at Summerslam 2012?*

I'm looking back at this past week's awesome episode of RAW and I'm starting to put things together. Johnny Ace, after coming out to address Punk after his match, said that Punk will defend the belt every week and that he will deal with a "natural disaster". 

Now, Brock returned to the WWE and F5'd Cena to a massive pop. Now, rumored reports say he will have some match at Extreme Rules. Maybe he'll face Cena and put him out of commission for a while as Brock proclaims to gain his "spot at the top" again. As for Punk, he goes through various competitors and ends his feud with Jericho retaining the belt.

Maybe this leads to a Summerslam match between Punk and Brock at Summerslam 2012 for the WWE Championship. I mean, Brock would be the man to end Punk's reign for Johnny and maybe is the guy that he has been calling and texting all along. They are both Paul Heyman's guys as well. Also, it would be almost ten years near to that event that Brock won his first World championship from.....The Rock at Summerslam 2002. It would be a culmination of sorts.

Yeah, I'm just chair arm booking but I could see a potential match between the two.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



bboy said:


> Anyone find it funny Brock Lesnar comes back to WWE after his career fails on UFC, just like rock came back to WWE when his hollywood career was on a downward spiral.
> 
> Brock has obviously seen how coming back to WWE and fighting cena has helped "the rock" brand. He was making movies like Doom and dressing up as a gay man in Be Cool, dressing up as Miley Cyrus and then as a tooth fairy but since coming back to WWE he is suddenly in movies like journey 2 and GI Joe.
> 
> Brock has seen this and he wants a peice of this. He wants to be in the movies, he wants to be a big star so he comes out and F5's cena on raw. It has worked because now everyone is talking about lesnar, now suddenly he is in the main event and now he is fighting the top guy in the business and getting noticed. Like the Rock he will come and do a match or two, cut a few lame promos and then leave after a year or two without actually helping the business develop. In that time the "lesnar" brand will be at it's highest worth and he will probably go into another field, maybe UFC again,or possibly hollywood.


i hope you are doing well now man we already saw your video


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



bboy said:


> Anyone find it funny Brock Lesnar comes back to WWE after his career fails on UFC, just like rock came back to WWE when his hollywood career was on a downward spiral.
> 
> Brock has obviously seen how coming back to WWE and fighting cena has helped "the rock" brand. He was making movies like Doom and dressing up as a gay man in Be Cool, dressing up as Miley Cyrus and then as a tooth fairy but since coming back to WWE he is suddenly in movies like journey 2 and GI Joe.
> 
> Brock has seen this and he wants a peice of this. He wants to be in the movies, he wants to be a big star so he comes out and F5's cena on raw. It has worked because now everyone is talking about lesnar, now suddenly he is in the main event and now he is fighting the top guy in the business and getting noticed. Like the Rock he will come and do a match or two, cut a few lame promos and then leave after a year or two without actually helping the business develop. In that time the "lesnar" brand will be at it's highest worth and he will probably go into another field, maybe UFC again or possibly hollywood.


Took BBoy 4 days to come out of hiding after Rocky beat Cena. Ahahahaha.


----------



## Wrestling02370

*Re: Is Lesnar's return really the answer in the long run?*

Its a great short term answer with potential long term benefits.


----------



## Romanista

*Re: Could it really be Punk/Brock at Summerslam 2012?*

squash match?


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Is Lesnar's return really the answer in the long run?*

Why don't you just see how it plays out? OK? OK.


----------



## Wrestling02370

*Re: Could it really be Punk/Brock at Summerslam 2012?*

I hope not. That would be a waste of Brock.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Could it really be Punk/Brock at Summerslam 2012?*

They'd never let Punk anywhere near him, unfortunately. Even if they did, Punk shouldn't be losing. We need to make stars, not break them down.


----------



## Wrestling02370

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

Decent list. WWE usually has a few good articles. Probably wont happen but good article nonetheless.


----------



## RICH ROZE

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nothing.
> 
> Keyword: A *FEW*. SummerSlam, WrestleMania. Anybody who thinks he's gonna wrestle at Over The Limit or MITB is a moron.


your the moron. he will clearly wrestle before Summerslam.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Is Lesnar's return really the answer in the long run?*

Of course not. All that happens is Lesnar comes back for a year, leaves, no new stars are made and we're still in the same predicament we're in now except this time without a big time star to put some guys over.


----------



## MM10

*Re: Is Lesnar's return really the answer in the long run?*

Brock is the same age as Cena. I don't see the problem here?


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



bboy said:


> Anyone find it funny Brock Lesnar comes back to WWE after his career fails on UFC, just like rock came back to WWE when his hollywood career was on a downward spiral.
> 
> Brock has obviously seen how coming back to WWE and fighting cena has helped "the rock" brand. He was making movies like Doom and dressing up as a gay man in Be Cool, dressing up as Miley Cyrus and then as a tooth fairy but since coming back to WWE he is suddenly in movies like journey 2 and GI Joe.
> 
> Brock has seen this and he wants a peice of this. He wants to be in the movies, he wants to be a big star so he comes out and F5's cena on raw. It has worked because now everyone is talking about lesnar, now suddenly he is in the main event and now he is fighting the top guy in the business and getting noticed. Like the Rock he will come and do a match or two, cut a few lame promos and then leave after a year or two without actually helping the business develop. In that time the "lesnar" brand will be at it's highest worth and he will probably go into another field, maybe UFC again or possibly hollywood.


:troll


----------



## Wrestling02370

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

There will always be jealousy in wrestling. Brock earned his stripes. Dont like Brocks position in the wrestling world? Work harder to be better. Until then, shut up and be happy where you are.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Could it really be Punk/Brock at Summerslam 2012?*

I could see your point, Pyro. But remember just because one loses a match, doesn't mean necessarily they are broken down. It works for some but not all.

But like I said, wishful thinking. And why would it be a waste for Brock? Like Pyro said, the young stars can benefit from Lesnar's presence.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Is Lesnar's return really the answer in the long run?*

The real answer in the long run is to have Cena put over guys instead of burying them. He spent the last 7 years winning and main eventing WM, he needs to pay his dues now because they are looooong overdue


----------



## port64 jr

*Re: Could it really be Punk/Brock at Summerslam 2012?*

time will tell


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Master Dater said:


> I think there right. *just cuz lesner was good in ufc doesnt mean he'll be a good sports entertaner* because there 2 diff things! and now he's gonna take ppls spots.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Could it really be Punk/Brock at Summerslam 2012?*

when Laurinaitis talked about natural disaster in Punk future i think he meant Lord Tensai which his name translation from japanese is lord disaster but eventually Lesnar is going after the title and whoever hold it
and i think Punk -Jericho will not end untill Over the Limit then i think we will get Tensai vs Punk


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: Is Lesnar's return really the answer in the long run?*

Yes. He brings in potential new fanbases. More eyes on the product means more exposure for all the talent involved.


----------



## FoxSteiner

*Re: Is Lesnar's return really the answer in the long run?*

*It's not Long-Term, and I doubt that Lesnar will put over some younger talent during his one-year contract. In one year, we will be at the same point again, asking the same question...And there's nothing we can do about it. I wouldn't worry to much about it anyway, just chill&enjoy this year, let's see what's happening!*


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



Kentonbomb said:


> Then why would he come back so soon? He's not just gonna F-off. He'll wrestle before Summerslam.


The Rock showed up at WrestleMania 27 and didn't wrestle until Survivor Series, he doesn't HAVE to wrestle unless he wants to, and knowing how much he hates the schedule, he's not gonna want to add any matches to the dates he's already made, and he's hurt on top of that. How many matches do you think a guy who's had the health issues he has is going to be able to get through?



> *your* the moron. he will clearly wrestle before Summerslam.


fpalm And I'm the moron...

That is yet to be proven.


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: Is Lesnar's return really the answer in the long run?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Of course not. All that happens is Lesnar comes back for a year, leaves, no new stars are made and we're still in the same predicament we're in now except this time without a big time star to put some guys over.


Has anything pleased you about wrestling ever?


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*

It's one thing to be over, but to be a STAR requires a good booking commitment and a strong storyline. something a lot of stars aren't being given. It's as much WWE's fault for not having the guts to give them a fair shot.

Imagine Bryan actually being allowed to wrestle and get over as a badass who can make even giants tap out. That would have helped more than making him a nerd character, yes?

It takes both the wrestler and the willingness of the company to capitalize on the potential they have.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Tough shit. WWE needs star power.


Pretty much my thoughts exactly. The Rock, Jericho, and Brock are the most interesting storylines now for a reason. They're guys the people want to see.

WWE has too many bland and generic dudes right now with no gimmicks. So there's really nothing separating them from anybody else. Similar promos, "blah blah blah, I want to beat you up, I want the belt, blah blah, more filler, blah, belt, filler, Otunga's coffee thermus, the end", similar matches, similar finishing moves. . .it's bland.

Jericho comes back, boom, interesting promos, flashy character, interesting storyline. Likewise for Rock. Now we have Brock back, and thank god because Rock's going to be gone. We needed someone to fill the void.

If Brock is going to be around week after week, then even better. The more he's on, the happier I'll be. As it is I planned to tune out after The Rock left since the show was getting boring with the same pricks getting pushed all the time. . . now I'll continue to watch to see the Brock Lesnar fallout.


Btw, all stories about that have to be bullshit. If there really was people all angry about not getting shots, we'd hear those stupid stories every week since the same dickheads get the spotlight 24/7. Rarely anyone gets a shot at anything but midcard filler and no mic time. Rock/Brock ain't taking no one's spot, 'cause that spot wasn't open to begin with!


----------



## RICH ROZE

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Rock showed up at WrestleMania 27 and didn't wrestle until Survivor Series, he doesn't HAVE to wrestle unless he wants to, and knowing how much he hates the schedule, he's not gonna want to add any matches to the dates he's already made, and he's hurt on top of that. How many matches do you think a guy who's had the health issues he has is going to be able to get through?
> 
> 
> 
> fpalm And I'm the moron...
> 
> That is yet to be proven.


dude look at your post count..lol get a life. "you're" 

are you happy now uber nerd? still say it will be before Summerslam.


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: Is Lesnar's return really the answer in the long run?*



FoxSteiner said:


> *It's not Long-Term, and I doubt that Lesnar will put over some younger talent during his one-year contract. In one year, we will be at the same point again, asking the same question...And there's nothing we can do about it. I wouldn't worry to much about it anyway, just chill&enjoy this year, let's see what's happening!*


Look at it from this angle. Anyone whose involved in a feud with Lesnar is going to be showcased in a high profile match. So win, lose, or draw, it's good for all talent involved to be presented the opportunity in that big of a stage. 

Now, if Lesnar goes around squashing everyone, that's a different story. But if it leads to long, meaningful feuds with talent, giving then a chance to prove themselves, it will show that the company believes in them enough to give them the ball. A win would obviously be great, but it's unrealistic to think that a lot of the talent in the company today can truly beat the likes of Brock Lesnar, whose a beast in real life. 

This is the reason why I've been telling people that John Cena is NOT getting reprimanded or "squashed" in anyway. He's being rewarded for his hard work throughout the years being an outstanding company guy. He's the guy whose being showcased against the top talent in the world, Rock, now Brock. The exposure he is getting now is at Hogan 80's levels in terms of the high profile nature of those matches. Even if he loses, the more exposure he gets, the better for all parties involved.


----------



## Padhlala

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Yea. It's good for the long run.

He'll bring in more viewers. If the current stars perform well, and also be enjoyable it will cause newer fans to stick around after Lesnar leaves.

I don't think it can do anything bad for the WWE. For those who complain that some wrestlers won't be in the main event, what's the point of being in the main event when there's hardly any viewers to see them in the main event?


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I just think that before long WWE may run our of nostalgic talent to lean on. They've been hesitant to make new stars for years and it's going to come back to bite them if anything ever happens to Cena.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Is Lesnar's return really the answer in the long run?*



legendkiller316 said:


> Has anything pleased you about wrestling ever?



Pretty sure Daniel Bryans mania match got a smile out of him.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Talents backstage not happy with Lesnar's Return*



SinJackal said:


> Pretty much my thoughts exactly. The Rock, Jericho, and Brock are the most interesting storylines now for a reason. They're guys the people want to see.
> 
> WWE has too many bland and generic dudes right now with no gimmicks. So there's really nothing separating them from anybody else. Similar promos, "blah blah blah, I want to beat you up, I want the belt, blah blah, more filler, blah, belt, filler, Otunga's coffee thermus, the end", similar matches, similar finishing moves. . .it's bland.
> 
> Jericho comes back, boom, interesting promos, flashy character, interesting storyline. Likewise for Rock. Now we have Brock back, and thank god because Rock's going to be gone. We needed someone to fill the void.
> 
> If Brock is going to be around week after week, then even better. The more he's on, the happier I'll be. As it is I planned to tune out after The Rock left since the show was getting boring with the same pricks getting pushed all the time. . . now I'll continue to watch to see the Brock Lesnar fallout.
> 
> 
> Btw, all stories about that have to be bullshit. If there really was people all angry about not getting shots, we'd hear those stupid stories every week since the same dickheads get the spotlight 24/7. Rarely anyone gets a shot at anything but midcard filler and no mic time. Rock/Brock ain't taking no one's spot, 'cause that spot wasn't open to begin with!


I also think it has to do with two different things that come with being an established star:

1. More freedom to go with your own promo/angle. Whereas the current full timers are saddled with overly generic written promos from a handful of writers for the entire roster, being a guy like Jericho and Rock you're pretty much afforded your own writers and let loose provided you don't bury the current guys as evidenced by the very held back Rock in his Cena feud. You essentially can do what you want and pick who you'll work with without worry but the current guys really have to watch their step with how far off the course they go. WWE is too bury-happy.

2. Most of the returning stars get carryover heat from other, more successful eras, the same that would be quite difficult even for them if they were to debut at this time. They get to come back as legends and "pick up where they left off" as it were, but the current guys have to try and get over with terrible booking and writing. I honestly don't know how over a guy like the Rock would be if he debuted in 2007 or so. He'd be a top guy, but would he reach the legendary status? Debatable. 

I can see both sides of the fence, and WWE has to solve the disconnect between their writing/booking/roster and the fans quickly, but at the same time until they do they need big name stars to bolster the roster and potentially give them the rub. It's a never ending issue because they only need the legends because a lack of star power on the roster but they'll continue to need the legends until they fix the in-house issue with booking/writing.


----------



## FoxSteiner

*Re: Is Lesnar's return really the answer in the long run?*



KrazyGreen said:


> Look at it from this angle. Anyone whose involved in a feud with Lesnar is going to be showcased in a high profile match. So win, lose, or draw, it's good for all talent involved to be presented the opportunity in that big of a stage.
> 
> Now, if Lesnar goes around squashing everyone, that's a different story. But if it leads to long, meaningful feuds with talent, giving then a chance to prove themselves, it will show that the company believes in them enough to give them the ball. A win would obviously be great, but it's unrealistic to think that a lot of the talent in the company today can truly beat the likes of Brock Lesnar, whose a beast in real life.
> 
> This is the reason why I've been telling people that John Cena is NOT getting reprimanded or "squashed" in anyway. He's being rewarded for his hard work throughout the years being an outstanding company guy. He's the guy whose being showcased against the top talent in the world, Rock, now Brock. The exposure he is getting now is at Hogan 80's levels in terms of the high profile nature of those matches. Even if he loses, the more exposure he gets, the better for all parties involved.


* I see your Point, but IMO Lesnar won't have any real feuds, he will just squash people I think until the feud for next Year's many is coming up. Only the Big names in the company will get a "legit" chance against Lesnar. I read somewhere that Lesnar will have 30-40 appearing dates from here to Mania 29, I don't think he will feud with the younger guys, more likely with the "Big Boys".*


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

*RESPONSE TO WINNING's POST* 

I'm not a fan of Brock Lesnar but I wouldn't have any issues with this as long as it's done the right way. Done the right way in putting CM Punk over and obviously not Lesnar. If Lesnar wins at SummerSlam I'd be totally frustrated with the direction in the company. There isn't really any reason to put Lesnar over anybody at this point in his career and where the company currenntly stands. I can't really find any reason Lesnar should be going over anybody if he's just a part timer and has the repuation of not being committed to the WWE. WWE already made that mistake with Lesnar and paid the price. This time it could be even worse as Lesnar isn't what he once was and is also much older. The only way I see Lesnar going over anybody is too establish him as a strong force so he can eventually put somebody over. However, I believe CM Punk would benefit from working with Lesnar. It would give Punk that mainstream attraction that he once had during the summer and it would establish him as a star. 

Lesnar working with Punk at SummerSlam could do wonders for Punk's career and solidify him as a star. Brock Lesnar would have to be used as the heel in this storyline but I don't really see him getting booed from the crowd. Lesnar would outpop CM Punk and I think that could be a potential problem as well. Punk would be able to carry Lesnar in promos and also manage to pull off an excellent match at the same time. Lesnar's in ring skills were always fantastic but apart of that was his body with his overall look. He's lost that significantly and is going to have to regain that look by SummerSlam if you ask me. Lesnar right now looks like half the man he was at SummerSlam 2002.


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: Is Lesnar's return really the answer in the long run?*



FoxSteiner said:


> * I see your Point, but IMO Lesnar won't have any real feuds, he will just squash people I think until the feud for next Year's many is coming up. Only the Big names in the company will get a "legit" chance against Lesnar. I read somewhere that Lesnar will have 30-40 appearing dates from here to Mania 29, I don't think he will feud with the younger guys, more likely with the "Big Boys".*


That's likely the exact problem the WWE is going to have to deal with. The idea that anyone can "really" beat Brock. It leaves the fans with the notion that he'll squash anyone and everyone standing in his way. I want to know what his "reason" for returning is, what his goals are, and what he wants to prove. It will be interesting to see if he explains any of this or if he's relegated in the role of unstoppable monster who beats the shit out of anyone he feels like.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



RICH ROZE said:


> dude look at your post count..lol get a life. "you're"
> 
> are you happy now uber nerd? still say it will be before Summerslam.


xD!. Hey Young Lannister, is very often when you get into an argument. they use your post count to attack you?


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

they have to think hard when booking Lesnar , i mean the guy was a UFC heavyweight champion , you can't just have him sell to the likes of Miz or Ryder .. how do you expect the people to take that seriously ? 

he needs to be booked correctly


----------



## METTY

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, really? Is there any PROOF?


Where's your proof?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I have no doubt Brock will let them know that and Vince will probably have no choice but to agree with him. I doubt we'll be seeing Brock lose more than once within his contract time.


----------



## TheRock316

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

im looking forward to a lesnar orton feud.
the matches will be great.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I just found out how much Lesnar's contract is worth. Damns, if I was offered $5 million to come back for one year and make limited appearances per month, I would definitely sign on the dotted line. I don't blame Lesnar for coming back at all now. He's a big draw and he will certainly help the company make more money. I hope that Lesnar's one-year run will help redeem himself for the poor way that he left the company back in 04.


----------



## Eek

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



RICH ROZE said:


> dude look at your post count..lol get a life. "you're"
> 
> are you happy now uber nerd? still say it will be before Summerslam.


Yep, that'll show him.

I don't think Lesnar will wrestle nearly as much as we'd like him to but I think it'll be more than just Summerslam and 'Mania. What a waste that would be.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



METTY said:


> Where's your proof?


The Rock.


----------



## METTY

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Rock.


That's proof? 

Hmmmm....The Rock appearing 3-4 times a year and being an A lister movie star, Brock appearing 2-3 times a month over the next year and not taking time off to film movies.

C'mon man, quit trolling.


----------



## morris3333

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock Lesnar will be appearing on Raw this Monday in Washington, DC. He's also set for the 4/23 three hour Raw in Detroit. 

Interesting to note that Lesnar's WWE bio notes he has a MMA Heavyweight champion but does not specify UFC. 



from : http://pwinsider.com/article/67407/lesnar-on-raw-this-monday.html?p=1

-- WWELiveTour.com has Brock Lesnar scheduled for Monday's Raw SuperShow at the Verizon Center in Washington D.C. and the April 23, 2012 show at the Joe Louis Arena in Detroit, Michigan. He is also slated to appear at Extreme Rules on April 29, 2012 at the AllState Arena in Chicago, Illinois.


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Marked the f*ck out, even though I knew he was gonna come. Huge pop too!


----------



## YunisTaker

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

*Honestly I would like to see Lesnar Vs. Orton the most, since at the moment, Lesnar Vs. Kane wouldn't make sense.

Orton has been putting on great matches for about a year. Him and Lesnar hooking up would be a good match.*


----------



## Nick Logan

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



Brodus Clay said:


> xD!. Hey Young Lannister, is very often when you get into an argument. they use your post count to attack you?


Here comes an idiot to the rescue lol. The amount of dick riding in this site is impressive. Somebody gets insulted/attacked another person has to play hero LOLZ.


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

Pyro, you're wrong, all the time. Brock will be used to going out infront of arena's and legit beating the shi* out of people, it'll take a while to get back into Pro-Wrestling mode. Yeah, he'll be training outside of the shows but he'll definitely need to wrestle some matches in front of crowds to get back into the swing of things. He'll have atleast two matches before Summerslam, trust me.


----------



## BackBone2

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

*SummerSlam - 2012*

CM Punk defends the WWE Championship against Brock Lesnar


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

Brock's contract is reportedly in the range of 5 million dollars.

Would not be surprised to see him for 5 or 6 PPV's starting off with a Extreme Rules match with Cena.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock is a bigger draw than Cena, expect Cena to go to the mid card soon/..


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Rock.


Well, that's not really proof, is it?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



METTY said:


> That's proof?
> 
> Hmmmm....The Rock appearing 3-4 times a year and being an A lister movie star, Brock appearing 2-3 times a month over the next year and not taking time off to film movies.
> 
> C'mon man, quit trolling.





Godfather- said:


> Pyro, you're wrong, all the time. Brock will be used to going out infront of arena's and legit beating the shi* out of people, it'll take a while to get back into Pro-Wrestling mode. Yeah, he'll be training outside of the shows but he'll definitely need to wrestle some matches in front of crowds to get back into the swing of things. He'll have atleast two matches before Summerslam, trust me.





TheGreatOne1991 said:


> Well, that's not really proof, is it?


Do you people have any idea the draw value of someone like Lesnar? You don't whore out his matches on B level PPV's and Raw's of all fucking things, you want to build his matches up with a lot of time and keep the novelty in tact so the big shows he works do better.


----------



## Drama

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

Only one I'm interested in seeing is Lesnar vs Orton.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Unfair comparison to make between Cena/Lesnar. Outside of WWE in the UFC yes because he fought so little and it does not diminish his drawing ability having to work a PPV every month

If I recall business wise and ratings wise Lesnar as WWE champion was not a very strong draw even working with Undertaker(not shocking though because it's taker)

It's more interesting to see the comparison between Lesnar/Rock as both got more successful outside of the WWE and will be on limited PPV/TV appearances


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Could it really be Punk/Brock at Summerslam 2012?*



The Winning One™;11262606 said:


> I could see your point, Pyro. But remember just because one loses a match, doesn't mean necessarily they are broken down. It works for some but not all.


It still doesn't mean anything if they lose. If Punk faces Lesnar, fine, but what does he get out of it with a loss? Just the fact that he can say he fought Lesnar? I hardly consider that a bragging point. You're not gonna get him to the level of Cena if you constantly make him lose all the big matches he's in and waste the star power you bring in, and that's exactly what Lesnar winning does, WASTES it, because he's not staying here forever. Somebody has to take his place.


----------



## Aloverssoulz

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

Leave Kane alone, WWE  stop making my childhood favourite wrestler everyones bitch.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

Brock will wrestle more then just at summerslam and wrestlemania


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

I'm intrigued by a Lesnar vs Henry match, just to see if Lesnar could still F-5 him. If they're gonna keep Lesnar as a tweener, this would be a good match to put him in.

Also would like to see Lesnar vs Orton, would be cool to see it at Summerslam, since both men become the youngest WWE/WHC at that event, but Rock vs Brock 10 years later sounds more appealing.


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: Could it really be Punk/Brock at Summerslam 2012?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It still doesn't mean anything if they lose. If Punk faces Lesnar, fine, but what does he get out of it with a loss? Just the fact that he can say he fought Lesnar? I hardly consider that a bragging point. You're not gonna get him to the level of Cena if you constantly make him lose all the big matches he's in and waste the star power you bring in, and that's exactly what Lesnar winning does, WASTES it, because he's not staying here forever. Somebody has to take his place.


Punk can get over by beating The Rock. 

I think the WWE would be better served to put Punk and Rock in a feud, ultimately with the Rock losing, and thus not reaching his "dream" of being WWE Champion, at least not the first time they meet, with Punk as current Champion at the time. I think that would really lift Punk into greater heights. Being capable of beating the guy Cena bragged about beating for a year, with the Rock seemingly at his "best" chasing the belt. 

If you have Cena/Brock on one end, and Punk/Rock on the other, the WWE is set for the long run assuming Punk comes out the victor. With Cena, I don't know at this point, I just don't see how the WWE is going to convince anyone that he's capable of actually beating Brock. Whether Brock and Punk meet in the future is tbd, but most likely.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm what a dork.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

He isn't going to beat The Rock either, there's no way, which is exactly the problem I have. WWE seems to want to relegate Punk to B level status even though he has the potential to be an A level star. He's a choke artist in big matches, which is not a good thing.


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He isn't going to beat The Rock either, there's no way, which is exactly the problem I have. WWE seems to want to relegate Punk to B level status even though he has the potential to be an A level star. He's a choke artist in big matches, which is not a good thing.


I understand where you're coming from. Punk is absolutely capable of being an A level superstar without question and without help, but the WWE seemingly takes him a step back everytime it seems like they're going to push him to that next level. If you were to ask me, I would rank him right there with Cena in terms of his importance to the company, but a lot of fans don't feel that's true, where as my belief is that Punk should be the guy that ALL anti-Cena smarks SHOULD be fans of. 

But if there was anyone out there who I think should give Punk the rub, it should be the Rock. He should make him, bar none, and if the WWE is that short sighted in terms of why this would be the right call, then I must be the most naive person in the world.


----------



## Chazz3

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

Rock vs Brock seems a hella lot more appealing than Henrey vs Brock or Orton vs Brock


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Yeah, he should, but he won't. If he wouldn't put Cena over, especially in a scenario where he's leaving and the guy in Cena's position always goes over, he definately won't put Punk over.

As far as him being right there with Cena in terms of his importance, there's no way in hell.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

While I like seeing Brock back and the more big stars from the past the better for the business as a whole I just think it sucks for the number 2 or 3 top mid card heel guy that will get left off the card next year of Wrestlemania or be stuck in some stupid 10 man tag match like a Dolph Ziggler or a Miz. Maybe Ziggler doesn't have "it" but getting left off Wrestlemania or stuck in silly matches year after year is never gonna help him break to that next level. Same goes with The Miz, Del Rio, and so on. They'll get their day eventually but what if they don't? Then we'll be stuck with Undertaker at age 60 in 10 years from now still?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

Tyrion Lannister is right in this situation. Unless you don't understand how big Lesnar was in the last 4-5 years. He should wrestle at Summerslam and WM, Cena and The Rock. I also don't get why WWE will want him there every month, you're destroying his star power for no reason on TV. Brock signed for 30 shows, he should do most of them from Rumble 2013 to WM29. If WWE give away his PPV return on a random, irrelevant show like ER/MITB/OTL etc then there's no hope for this company and they deserve to die.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

Lesnar should stay away from the ring as much as possible and should ONLY wrestle The Rock and Cena. If one opponent makes sense besides them then it would be Big Show, Lord Tensai, or Mark Henry because then your talking about the Lesnar of old.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



Rock316AE said:


> Tyrion Lannister is right in this situation. Unless you don't understand how big Lesnar was in the last 4-5 years. He should wrestle at Summerslam and WM, Cena and The Rock. I also don't get why WWE will want him there every month, you're destroying his star power for no reason on TV. Brock signed for 30 shows, he should do most of them from Rumble 2013 to WM29. If WWE give away his PPV return on a random, irrelevant show like ER/MITB/OTL etc then there's no hope for this company and they deserve to die.


There are only usually 10 Raws between Royal Rumble & Wrestlemania and last year there where only 4 between Money in the Bank & Summerslam. The way I see it Lesnar is coming back as a semi regular guy unlike Rock who is shooting 3 films back-to-back-to-back I really don't think Lesnar is doing anything with his life right now which is why he came back.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

cool


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

so this is just a bad idea.


----------



## TheBrit

*WWE should have made Brock a new entrance video for his RAW appearance*

Instead they show 10 year old footage of him. He looks so different now it just hurts him to show that old footage.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: WWE should have made Brock a new entrance video for his RAW appearance*

with what new footage??


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: WWE should have made Brock a new entrance video for his RAW appearance*

Of course their going to use his old entrance video, the same way they used The Rock's old entrance video footage. 

What are they going to do, use some footage from UFC?

Side note: I wonder how long it'll take for this thread to get locked? I'll give it a day.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: WWE should have made Brock a new entrance video for his RAW appearance*

Where were they going to find footage of him being dominate in such short notice? I guess they could've went with the whole standing in a chapel thing most of the superstars have. *shrugs*


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm what a dork.


:lmao @ the combo of his accent and hobo look


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: WWE should have made Brock a new entrance video for his RAW appearance*

I hope they give him a minitron before his next appearance.
(Y)


----------



## TheBrit

*Re: WWE should have made Brock a new entrance video for his RAW appearance*



TeamHeadsh0t said:


> with what new footage??


They could have filmed some new footage of him backstage. The old video doesn't have any wrestling footage anyways. The new one doesn't need any either. There can just be backstage footage of him like the old one was:

http://www.wwe.com/videos/brock-lesnar-entrance-video-26013063/


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: WWE should have made Brock a new entrance video for his RAW appearance*

What they supposed to show? UFC footage?

The 10 year old footage is all they have.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

I wouldn't mind seeing Tensai vs Lesnar.


----------



## TheBrit

*Re: WWE should have made Brock a new entrance video for his RAW appearance*

Hey dummies, explain to me why they couldn't have filmed something new along these lines for him:

http://www.wwe.com/videos/brock-lesnar-entrance-video-26013063/


----------



## TheBrit

*Re: WWE should have made Brock a new entrance video for his RAW appearance*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> What they supposed to show? UFC footage?
> 
> The 10 year old footage is all they have.


They don't need wrestling footage. They could have just used footage of him in the back like the old video had:


Old video:
http://www.wwe.com/videos/brock-lesnar-entrance-video-26013063/


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: WWE should have made Brock a new entrance video for his RAW appearance*

Were seriously talking about his entrance video? Really?

The guy just returned after 8 years, and were talking about the footage they used for his entrance video?


----------



## xdrgnh

*Brock burying the entire midcard?*

Personally I would love to see the next big thing bury the entire mid card as a way to reestablish himself before facing Cena or the Rock. But not just any kind of burial. Have it like 4 midcarders vs Brock Lesnar and have them all get F5. But spare Cody and Ziggler because they should be getting a massive push soon.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*

fpalm

Brock Lesnar is the most credible person in the HISTORY of wrestling. The midcard is fucked enough as it is, we need to build the midcard. Lesnar is more credible than 10 John Cena's.

Oh, and I love the bit about "but spare Ziggler", the one guy in the midcard who should be buried more than anybody.


----------



## SandyRavage

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*

Thank fuck you're not a booker then


----------



## hamza619

*Re: WWE should have made Brock a new entrance video for his RAW appearance*

brock should use metallic band that verily suit his personality


----------



## xdrgnh

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*

Go and ask little jimmy who Lesnar is I dare you.


----------



## xdrgnh

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*

If I was a Booker I would have Cody Rhodes and Punk feuding and Ziggler, Brain and Shaemus feuding for the WHC.


----------



## SandyRavage

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*



xdrgnh said:


> If I was a Booker I would have Cody Rhodes and Punk feuding and Ziggler, Brain and Shaemus feuding for the WHC.


What about Pinky?


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*

Ziggler should be the first non-ME guy to face Lesnar. Ziggler's selling of Lesnar's moves would be epic.


----------



## xdrgnh

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*

I feel like a wrestling noob now but who is pinky?


----------



## SandyRavage

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*



xdrgnh said:


> I feel like a wrestling noob now but who is pinky?


Brain's tag team partner


----------



## xdrgnh

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*

Brain has a tag team partner?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*

He's ribbing your spelling mistake, Pinky and The Brain is an old, classic cartoon show from the 90's.


----------



## xdrgnh

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*

Lulz Pinky and the Brain got you. I thought he was some bad gimmick from ROH or something.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*

Sure, save Barrett, Henry, Christian, Cody and Dolph then fine, I couldn't give a fuck about the rest.


----------



## xdrgnh

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*

I would like to see Barrett as the leader of the mid card revolt against Brock.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*



xdrgnh said:


> I would like to see Barrett as the leader of the mid card revolt against Brock.


God no, it would be Cena burying Nexus all over again.


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*



xdrgnh said:


> Go and ask little jimmy who Lesnar is I dare you.


I'm sure they had heard of him from their older brothers or fathers or uncles or cousins.

Brock's more mainstream than Cena in the last few years.


----------



## Ponpon

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*

Would you say the same if/when Sin Cara return?


----------



## xdrgnh

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*

Sin Cara need someone of similar skill level to feud with. Him and Evan Bourne had a great match together. Yah but to little Jimmy MMA fighters doesn't mean a beast of a wrestler or as they are now called sport entertainers.


----------



## MrWeymes

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



KrazyGreen said:


> I understand where you're coming from. Punk is absolutely capable of being an A level superstar without question and without help, but the WWE seemingly takes him a step back everytime it seems like they're going to push him to that next level. If you were to ask me, I would rank him right there with Cena in terms of his importance to the company, but a lot of fans don't feel that's true, where as my belief is that Punk should be the guy that ALL anti-Cena smarks SHOULD be fans of.
> 
> But if there was anyone out there who I think should give Punk the rub, it should be the Rock. He should make him, bar none, and if the WWE is that short sighted in terms of why this would be the right call, then I must be the most naive person in the world.


Punk can cut one hell of a promo, no doubt. Call me old fashioned as hell, but I just cannot get behind his look if he's to be a top face. As a cowardly, Straight Edge Society kind of heel, fantastic, but not a face who can go toe-to-toe with the likes of The Rock. No way.

When Daniel Bryan first joined the WWE, he was weedy looking, like an average man, probably about 185lbs if he was lucky. I think he's about 5'10, 5'11, so for his height, he's pretty damn big now at about 210. And he still looks just -- emphasis on just -- big enough to pull off being someone who could hold his own against the upper card. (The WWE booking him like that is another topic entirely.)

With Punk, he's like what, 6'1, 220? On paper, that sounds about right, but Kevin Nash -- scripted or not -- was right in saying that he doesn't look like a wrestler. At least not a top-of-the-card guy. Like it or not, a huge part of wrestling is appearance. Punk looks like he's in the same shape as the average man. He really needs to step it up in that regard, in my opinion. The idea that he could make The Rock "Go to Sleep" is ridiculous to me. I couldn't suspend my disbelief enough.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*

Why not? in the build up for WM29 in the Rock/Brock feud I want to see a brawl and then 20 current wrestlers coming to get Rock Bottoms and F5s, that's the only way they deserve to be in the same ring with them. Would be comedy like the DX/Spirit Squad feud from 2006.


----------



## Keyblade

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*

Midcard wasn't buried before Brock returned? News to me.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*

What midcard? I presume he's a heel so it makes little sense for him to destroy the heel midcarder. As for the faces, EVERY one in the midcard/undercard are either comical joke characters or are so irrelevant that they effectively are joke characters except for Sin Cara who's injured. 

He'd be better off just killing Fruity Pebbles on a weekly basis since pretty much every non-main event face gets squashed on a semi-regular basis already. The exception would be if WWE allowed him to plain *KILL* a couple of undercard faces like Ryder, Santino, or Kingston in a similar manner he did with Zack Gowen & Brian Kendrick.


----------



## xdrgnh

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*

When you say undercard I assume you mean upper midcard to midcard.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*



Rock316AE said:


> Why not? in the build up for WM29 in the Rock/Brock feud I want to see a brawl and then 20 current wrestlers coming to get Rock Bottoms and F5s, that's the only way they deserve to be in the same ring with them. Would be comedy like the DX/Spirit Squad feud from 2006.


Rock respects the business too much to bury 20 wrestlers, he would refuse to do it. Brock, not so much, lol.


----------



## SandyRavage

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*



xdrgnh said:


> When you say undercard I assume you mean upper midcard to midcard.


No it means below the midcard


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



bboy said:


> Anyone find it funny Brock Lesnar comes back to WWE after his career fails on UFC, just like rock came back to WWE when his hollywood career was on a downward spiral.
> 
> Brock has obviously seen how coming back to WWE and fighting cena has helped "the rock" brand. He was making movies like Doom and dressing up as a gay man in Be Cool, dressing up as Miley Cyrus and then as a tooth fairy but since coming back to WWE he is suddenly in movies like journey 2 and GI Joe.
> 
> Brock has seen this and he wants a peice of this. He wants to be in the movies, he wants to be a big star so he comes out and F5's cena on raw. It has worked because now everyone is talking about lesnar, now suddenly he is in the main event and now he is fighting the top guy in the business and getting noticed. Like the Rock he will come and do a match or two, cut a few lame promos and then leave after a year or two without actually helping the business develop. In that time the "lesnar" brand will be at it's highest worth and he will probably go into another field, maybe UFC again or possibly hollywood.


Cena number 1 guy in the business? He's Rocky's number 1 jobber.


----------



## xdrgnh

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*

Ryder maybe but no way is Santino and especially Kofi undercard.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Rock respects the business too much to bury 20 wrestlers, he would refuse to do it. Brock, not so much, lol.


Just bring Austin in. He's done it before.


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*

I would like Lesnar to squash Brodus Clay, have him dancing in the ring and then have lesnar F5 him straight away.


----------



## Satosama

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

I'd be happy to see him randomly squash The Big Slow. Would also be interesting to see how Ziggler sells an F-5.... For that matter, could you imagine Johnny Ace taking one, too? I mean, he can completely stone face the GTS, so could the F-5 conjure up a reaction?


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



superfudge said:


> "*Lesnar and Randy Orton were both fingered* early in their training in WWE’s talent development program"
> 
> Thats all I learned from this article.


I only learned the first half :shocked:


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*

hey if Brock isnt going to fight any of those superstars,why did they even bother to put that article there?
Brock is on a killing streak and will start smashing all the strong guys from Cena to rock to mark henry.
He is not going to start a feud with Cena. He is going to start a feud with all the strong guys at the moment


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



bboy said:


> Anyone find it funny Brock Lesnar comes back to WWE after his career fails on UFC, just like rock came back to WWE when his hollywood career was on a downward spiral.
> 
> Brock has obviously seen how coming back to WWE and fighting cena has helped "the rock" brand. He was making movies like Doom and dressing up as a gay man in Be Cool, dressing up as Miley Cyrus and then as a tooth fairy but since coming back to WWE he is suddenly in movies like journey 2 and GI Joe.
> 
> Brock has seen this and he wants a peice of this. He wants to be in the movies, he wants to be a big star so he comes out and F5's cena on raw. It has worked because now everyone is talking about lesnar, now suddenly he is in the main event and now he is fighting the top guy in the business and getting noticed. Like the Rock he will come and do a match or two, cut a few lame promos and then leave after a year or two without actually helping the business develop. In that time the "lesnar" brand will be at it's highest worth and he will probably go into another field, maybe UFC again or possibly hollywood.


 LMAO You're a Cena fan and you're making fun of the Rock for having bad movies?> I bet you have Legendary and 12 Rounds on Blu ray don't you :lmao


----------



## Post-Modern Devil

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*



xdrgnh said:


> Ryder maybe but no way is Santino and especially Kofi undercard.


A midcarder to me has some sort of credibility and is protected by the booking team to some extent. Santino has little credibility and Kofi is in no way protected. They're only midcarders in the sense that they are actually regulars on TV.

My standards on what makes one an jobber, undercarder, and midcarder are different from most posters though.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Nah, Brock should only wrestle the absolute biggest names. Just...say...Cena, Rock, Punk and Taker on each of the big four PPVs.

He shouldn't even wrestle on TV, at all. He needs to be presented as a real special attraction, and as something bigger and better than what the general public perception of a hokey pro wrestler is.

They need to protect his mystique. Have him do impactful things and show videos of him doing things like this (2:24)...






Now, before someone says "What about the RATINGS~!", what would draw the ratings in the possibility of Brock showing up and F-5ing the shit out of someone big, at any given moment. Like the effect that a nemesis that you never see has in a movie.

Everything that Brock does has to make mainstream news.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

The booking of Brock seems so easy.....but you just know WWE will fuck it up.


----------



## ric6y

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> fpalm
> 
> Brock Lesnar is *the most credible person in the HISTORY of wrestling*. The midcard is fucked enough as it is, we need to build the midcard. Lesnar is more credible than 10 John Cena's.
> 
> Oh, and I love the bit about "but spare Ziggler", the one guy in the midcard who should be buried more than anybody.


THIS WHY VINCE GAVE HIM THE TITLE AFTER 6 MONTH AND LET HIM SQUASH FLAIR HENRY HOGAN AND AUSTIN IF IT HAPPENED AND BEAT ROCK TAKER SHOW ANGLE HE IS THAT *credible *


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


> I would like Lesnar to squash Brodus Clay, have him dancing in the ring and then have lesnar F5 him straight away.


yeah i wouldn't mind seeing Lesnar making sausages outta that fat fuck


----------



## Your_Solution

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I love Ziggler and don't want to see him buried, but I REALLY want to see him sell an F5. 

As for the feuds Lesnar is likely to have, Cena in the near future and Rock/Taker somewhere down the road are the obvious ones. A story with Orton basically writes itself so I could see that happening, and basically any big guy would be fine as well (a returning Batista maybe?). 

But the matches I most want are Lesnar-Punk and Lesnar-HHH. The latter would be a huge rub for Punk, even though Lesnar should and probably would be booked to win. Have it be a really long match where Punk puts up an insane effort, but falls short. He'll look stronger coming off a close loss to Lesnar than he would from a victory against almost anyone else. And Lesnar-HHH is just a feud that should've happened that never did, and it'd be a great way to sell a B ppv

The best way WWE can do this, in my opinion, would be to just have Lesnar go undefeated from now til WM. Mow down everybody, maybe even win one of the world titles. Then have him face either Rock or Taker at WM 29. Lesnar carrying to WWE title into WM against the Undertaker or the Rock, on a crazy undefeated streak, would be pretty insane.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Brock burying the entire midcard?*



xdrgnh said:


> I feel like a wrestling noob now but who is pinky?


:lmao always hilarious when someone issuccessfully trolled


----------



## Dirk Diggler

*Something I just noticed about Brock's return*

I was just re-watching it again, and I noticed he was saying something after he hit the F-5 on Cena, so I rewinded to see if I could make out what he said. And this is what I got - "I'm waiting Austin, I've been waiting all that time" When you think about it this actually makes sense as the last time we saw Lesnar is the WWE was at WrestleMania 20 where he was stunnered by Stone Cold.
Do you think this could mean something??

Go to 3:05 on this video -


----------



## skolpo

*Re: Something I just noticed about Brock's return*

I couldn't make out the first part, but the second part definitely seems like "I've been waiting a long ass time."

EDIT: Actually, the first part looks like he said "I've been waiting a long time," followed by, "I've been waiting a long ass time."


----------



## Dirk Diggler

*Re: Something I just noticed about Brock's return*



skolpo said:


> I couldn't make out the first part, but the second part definitely seems like "I've been waiting a long ass time."


at about 3:08 it looks like he is saying Austin to me


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Something I just noticed about Brock's return*

Haha you're actually onto something there. I read your post like "oh brother, I doubt it..." but yeah it looks like he is saying that.


----------



## APEX

*Re: Something I just noticed about Brock's return*

He always used to scream things when he did the f5, its just sort of, what he does.

Watch them all on youtube. No biggy.


----------



## MovedManc

*Re: Something I just noticed about Brock's return*

"I've been waiting a long time... I've been waiting a lonnng ass time"


----------



## bananakin94

*Re: Something I just noticed about Brock's return*

I got "I've been waiting Austin. I've been waiting a long ass time."

If they book this, the words "marking out" would not do justice.

They way his mouth moves where "Austin" is supposed to be said doesn't go with " long time" on the last syllable his mouth stays open, while when he said "long ass time" his mouth closes from the "M" sound of "time", I'm 100% sure he said Austin.


----------



## mrbam90

*Re: Something I just noticed about Brock's return*

I think it's to do with the real life problems between Cena and Lesnar and i don't think he says austin but im not the best lip reader going sooooo....


----------



## Wagg

*Re: Something I just noticed about Brock's return*

OMG! This shit has reached Sting 2/21/11 limit.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Something I just noticed about Brock's return*



MovedManc said:


> "I've been waiting a long time... I've been waiting a lonnng ass time"


This is what he says, it's just that when someone tells you he says Austin you start watching the clip thinking he'll say it. Doesn't make sense for him to say Austin anyway after attacking Cena.


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Something I just noticed about Brock's return*

"I've been waiting a while. I've been waiting for a long ass time."


----------



## bananakin94

*Re: Something I just noticed about Brock's return*



Quasi Juice said:


> This is what he says, it's just that when someone tells you he says Austin you start watching the clip thinking he'll say it. Doesn't make sense for him to say Austin anyway after attacking Cena.


He's probably just used Cena as a message to Austin. He could bring it all together next RAW.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Brock Lesnar: " I've been waiting Austin, I've been waiting all this time! "*

Can mod delete this due to another topic which I stupidly did not see. Thank you.


----------



## MOX

*Re: Something I just noticed about Brock's return*

I watched it a few times, and at first I wanted him to be saying Austin so that's what it looked like. Then I watched again, this time forcing myself to imagine him saying 'long time' instead of Austin, and it did indeed look like he said 'long time'.

Makes more sense as well. Well, apart from the fact he hasn't been waiting that long. Probably only just recovered from the hiding he took in his last MMA match.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Something I just noticed about Brock's return*

yep, second line definitely "I've been waiting a long ass time." but first line you can make it as Austin...


----------



## Dirk Diggler

*Re: Brock Lesnar: " I've been waiting Austin, I've been waiting all this time! "*

I posted this ten minutes ago....


----------



## MOX

*Re: Brock Lesnar: " I've been waiting Austin, I've been waiting all this time! "*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/610605-something-i-just-noticed-about-brocks-return.html


----------



## Amarru

*Re: Brock Lesnar: " I've been waiting Austin, I've been waiting all this time! "*

''I've been waiting for this Long ass time''

Please stop Austin marks, please.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: Brock Lesnar: " I've been waiting Austin, I've been waiting all this time! "*

Haaha sorry, I didnt see it.. was suprised someone else catched on haha sorry dude x


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Something I just noticed about Brock's return*

I got:
*
"I'm waiting Broski, I've been waiting all that time"*


----------



## faceface

*Re: Something I just noticed about Brock's return*



Anark said:


> I watched it a few times, and at first I wanted him to be saying Austin so that's what it looked like. Then I watched again, this time forcing myself to imagine him saying 'long time' instead of Austin, and it did indeed look like he said 'long time'.


I'm just glad they're confusing Austin with "long time" rather than "-ass time".


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: Something I just noticed about Brock's return*



-Extra- said:


> I got:
> *
> "I'm waiting Broski, I've been waiting all that time"*


Really? i got;

*
"I'm waiting Chimmel, I've been waiting all that time"*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I don't know how Brock (or Rock for that matter) can be WWE champion unless it's for a very short period of time. Neither of these guys are gonna be working house shows or foreign tours and those things might take a hit if the WWE champion isn't there


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I hope Ryder gets put in a match with Brock and Brock destroys him for being a big geek.


----------



## vamp1ro

*Re: WWE should have made Brock a new entrance video for his RAW appearance*

He should of came out to The Spirit Squad's music and titantron.


*Note:* The above is a sarcastic take on how much of _who gives a shit_ it is about his titantron.


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: WWE should have made Brock a new entrance video for his RAW appearance*

He looks kinda the same, except for the sword tattoo he has on his chest. I would like to see his "jumping to the ring and then fireworks" entrance again, that would be cool.
Plus, I love his theme song.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: WWE should have made Brock a new entrance video for his RAW appearance*

Well lets be honest. Brock didn't look to be in the best of shape to be shooting a video that showcases his body.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> I hope Ryder gets put in a match with Brock and Brock destroys him for being a big geek.


only to have Ryder wake up the inner Overeem in himself :gun:


----------



## Hazzard

*Re: WWE should have made Brock a new entrance video for his RAW appearance*

It's still good, no need for a new one.


----------



## That Guy

*Re: WWE should have made Brock a new entrance video for his RAW appearance*



TripleG said:


> Well lets be honest. Brock didn't look to be in the best of shape to be shooting a video that showcases his body.


That's because he lost a lot of weight and stayed off of the roids for his UFC tenure. I am sure if Vince wants and paid him enough money he'll put him back to that monster look he was before back in 02-04, jacked up on the roids. Before the man was around 295 pounds, now he was around 260 - a huge difference.


----------



## nater89

*Re: WWE should have made Brock a new entrance video for his RAW appearance*



The Bad Guy said:


> That's because he lost a lot of weight and stayed off of the roids for his UFC tenure. I am sure if Vince wants and paid him enough money he'll put him back to that monster look he was before back in 02-04, jacked up on the roids. Before the man was around 295 pounds, now he was around 260 - a huge difference.


He doesn't need roids to get into good shape. Look at the guy, he's a natural genetic freak. All he needs to do is start working his 'show' muscles rather than his 'go' muscles now since he's not training for an MMA fight.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Just reading some of Brock's Death Clutch book, I didn't realise that the original plan for Survivor Series 2002 was Brock Lesnar vs Hulk Hogan.

Also reading that John Laurinitis was the agent for Kurt Angle vs Lesnar at WrestleMania 19 and suggested the Shooting Star Press. Would be cool if before one of Brock's first matches Laurinitis 'suggests' the exact same thing, except Lesnar gets Laurinitis up against a wall and basically says "No" (reading the book, Lesnar was reluctant to do it). Brock also didn't like Laurinitis for sending him on a tour to South Africa during February 2004 to face Hardcore Holly after being moved out of a WWE title match versus Eddie Guerrero and Kurt Angle.

Lesnar in the book also said he wishes he had a match with Steve Austin. That paragraph even ends with the phrase "Maybe one day, we’ll do it."


----------



## Loudness

*Re: WWE should have made Brock a new entrance video for his RAW appearance*

Nobody is that much of a genetic freak lol, uninformed opinion tbh. Not all roids are there for size, Lesnar was not training for looks while he was in UFC, he was training for mobility, stamina and functionality for years during his MMA tenure and as a result, he's in a much better shape now than when he was wrestling. He could fly and had good cardio when he was 290 lbs while he was mostly concentrating on strength, imagine the guy now at 265 lbs with years of intensive cardio and athetlic training, he can probably do double as much compared to his last run, even though he's older now.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: WWE should have made Brock a new entrance video for his RAW appearance*

That entrance video is probably one of the best entrance videos in modern times. Don't change it.

And an ode to WWE. Don't you fucking dare remix Brock's theme like you have for Rock, Bret, and Kane.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Yep.

It didn't go ahead because you know who wouldn't lose the match.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Something I just noticed about Brock's return*



Tobyx said:


> I was just re-watching it again, and I noticed he was saying something after he hit the F-5 on Cena, so I rewinded to see if I could make out what he said. And this is what I got - "I'm waiting Austin, I've been waiting all that time" When you think about it this actually makes sense as the last time we saw Lesnar is the WWE was at WrestleMania 20 where he was stunnered by Stone Cold.
> Do you think this could mean something??
> 
> Go to 3:05 on this video -


da faq.. sounds like it. and you just made me watch his return again for the 12th time.

if someone of that size and intensity tells me that, I would faint so that I can avoid him. lol.

So I'm wondering what about this stunner thing, then I went on youtube, Austin the ref for Brock vs Goldberg? A poor match iirc.... then he stunners both of them.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Austin vs Lesnar?
oh Punk must be feeling like crap now
but i can see this match happening next WM
i mean Austin already said if he had to choose between Punk and Lesnar it is lesnar
and we all remember their verbal little war after brock comments on espn in oct 2011


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Some people said it before, but Brock is probably not going to be a guy that is made for putting over new guys in the traditional way aka losing matches, even as a fan of those guys I still prefer Brock to all of them due to liking him as a wrestler AND fighter ontop of him beeing a legend like most fans, and let's face it, he's far too credible for anyone on the roster to lose. He's the only guy I could buy into burying Taker, Cena and Triple H in a 3 on 1 squash match that goes for 5 minutes. Hell, I'd consider it a push to even stand in the ring with Lesnar for more than one minute, you wouldn't see any of those guys survive a minute in a UFC ring, and sadly due to his recent MMA career a lot of people will see his wrestling booking in a similar light I reckon.

To explain my point, remember when Daniel Bryan got jobbed out on NXT and then wrestled Batista? Yes he lost, but he survived over 5 minutes and looked good while doing so and as a result, he got put over effectively. This is the way I see Lesnar will be used. The feuds will probably not be about beating him, but looking as credible as possible when losing. Although I could still see Cena somehow getting a win as him losing to Rock and Brock would make him look 2nd rate to those guys from the Ruthless Agression and Attitude Era.

But yeah, it will be really interesting to see how WWE will use him considering it's really hard to book someone like him to lose due to his "overinflated" credibillity. I am not sure if guys like Punk, let alone any upper midcarders should feud with him.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock Lesnar vs. Randy Orton would be an awesome match!


----------



## CM7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Looks to me like he's saying *'I'm waiting Austin, I've been waiting a long ass time'*

edit: also, just noticed his taunt on the ropes at the end... it's basically the exact same as Austin's... could it be a clue?


----------



## Certified G

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I hope Lesnar wrestles at Summerslam, Survivor Series/Royal Rumble and WrestleMania, so 3 times. vs. Cena/Rock/Undertaker (or Austin if that's possible). And in no fucking way should Lesnar wrestle on ANY B-PPV or regular Raw Smackdown - the only thing he should be allowed to do on those shows is F-5 someone.

Lesnar should not be over exposed, and tbh I think Rock was already a bit overexposed in 2011-2012. When he was on Raw it didn't feel as special as it should anymore. WWE should try their hardest to make sure that doesn't happen to Lesnar.

Also Lesnar should grow his beard back.


----------



## Smash

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Who would win in the Austin vs Lesnar match these days? Do you think Austin would actually pass the torch? Or will the audience demand that Austin wins?


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

*Re: Five Superstars for Brock Lesnar to battle before John Cena & Summerslam..*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Do you people have any idea the draw value of someone like Lesnar? You don't whore out his matches on B level PPV's and Raw's of all fucking things, you want to build his matches up with a lot of time and keep the novelty in tact so the big shows he works do better.


I'm not disputing what you're saying.

I'm saying what you're saying is proof, in fact, isn't proof at all.


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Glad Lesnar is back but hope he doesnt just bury everyone.

He was only there for 2 years for fuck sake and buried everyone then so hope it doesnt just happen again


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The Corre said:


> I think Rock was already a bit overexposed in 2011-2012. When he was on Raw it didn't feel as special as it should anymore.


I'd argue it the other way - he was underexposed. Why was it just Rock and Cena throwing jibes at each other for a year, why didn't we get a Rock/Punk, Rock/Jericho segment? Where was the interaction with the other members of the roster in backstage bits? 

Also, they didn't really capitalize on his February 14th return, the next time he appeared was on March 28th.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I wouldn't mind seeing Brock vs Rock next year at Wrestlemania. But not for the WWE title.


----------



## The XL

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

WWE should try to do Brock/Rock, Austin/Punk, Cena/Taker. The buyrates would be insane.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...ested-on-drug-charges-ratings-debut-of-legend



> --John Cena will be a guest on the Syfy series Dream Machines later this season. A custom-built vehicle built for Cena as part of the show will be shown Monday night on Raw from Washington, DC to help promote the episode.


I wonder if that vehicle will be backstage on Raw on Monday? If so, I wouldn't bet on it remaining in its original condition at the end of the show...


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock lifts it up over his head and throws it. :lmao


----------



## ric6y

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The_Great_One21 said:


> Glad Lesnar is back but hope he doesnt just bury everyone.
> 
> He was only there for 2 years for fuck sake and buried everyone then so hope it doesnt just happen again


the list still ain't right mark on cena's name brother 

then it's taker and lesnar LOL


----------



## The_Chief

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Dont know how true this is because I havent watched it back, but someone told me after Lesner F5's Cena, he stands over him, looks up at the camera and mouths "Im coming for you Austin. I've waited a long ass time!"

Anyone who has youtube on are whatever, take a look and see if thats what he mouths....If so, then thats very interesting


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

What Lesnar actually said was "Hulk Hogan, we COMIN FOR YOU *****"


----------



## RichDV

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The_Chief said:


> Dont know how true this is because I havent watched it back, but someone told me after Lesner F5's Cena, he stands over him, looks up at the camera and mouths "Im coming for you Austin. I've waited a long ass time!"
> 
> Anyone who has youtube on are whatever, take a look and see if thats what he mouths....If so, then thats very interesting


No, he mouths "I've been waiting a long time Cena... I've been waiting a looooong ass time."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCzBf-jo84o#t=3m14s


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

He actually said

"Its me Austin, It was me all along!"


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Awww, Sonnovabitch.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

they won't waste Brock lesnar first match after 8 years on extreme rules or free tv 
i don't even think Brock is ready yet for his in ring return i don't know what exactly they are planning to do
i guess we should wait and see!


----------



## slimsellout

*Brock Will Be Undefeated From Now Until Wrestlemania 29*

I think that is the way WWE is going to go with it. I think the longest title reign in the last few years was by Kane? If I am not mistaken.

I think Brock is gonna get the title soon, and remain undefeated all the way until WM 29, where he will lose the belt to The Rock in the rematch (Brock vs Rock 2).

I just think this is the direction WWE is going to go in.

If you look at WWE.com, they have articles talking about how Brock is one of the most dangerous men in the world, and article on "Who Can Match Brock?" with a list of names who might be able to compete with him. I just think they are gonna have him be an unstoppable beast until WM 29.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Brock Will Be Undefeated From Now Until Wrestlemania 29*

Since 2005 the three longest have been:

380 by Cena from his 2006 reign.

Second is 280 by Cena from his 2005 reign.

Third is Triple H in his 2008 reign with 210 days lol.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Brock Will Be Undefeated From Now Until Wrestlemania 29*

I can see him losing some matches too. None can be clean though. How would it look having Lesnar, not just a dominant WWE star, but a guy who's been a UFC Champ, losing to someone like Miz,Christian ect.


Though I see Cena(or whoever Lesnar is feuding with) costing Lesnar some matches.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Brock Will Be Undefeated From Now Until Wrestlemania 29*

That would be very interesting, I wouldn't mind them going that angle. I think the WM Match is going to be Cena/Rock II though.


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Brock Will Be Undefeated From Now Until Wrestlemania 29*



Oxitron said:


> Since 2005 the three longest have been:
> 
> 380 by Cena from his 2006 reign.
> 
> Second is 280 by Cena from his 2005 reign.
> 
> Third is Triple H in his 2008 reign with 210 days lol.


When I said last "few" years, I meant 2009/2010/2011. 2005 was about 7 years ago.


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: WWE should have made Brock a new entrance video for his RAW appearance*

Stupid thread is stupid. Brock is back and we still find something to complain about. complain, complain, complain.


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: WWE should have made Brock a new entrance video for his RAW appearance*



Cena's #1 Fan said:


> Stupid thread is stupid. Brock is back and we still find something to complain about. complain, complain, complain.


Very few are complaining to be fair, most are still marking out (including me)


----------



## volunteer75

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I was not thrilled in any way. Do not care for him.


----------



## Absent SuperTsar

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

No idea where they'll take it further but a move to Smackdown to improve the show and feud with Seamus, Orton, Bryan maybe an idea.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The_Great_One21 said:


> Glad Lesnar is back but hope he doesnt just bury everyone.
> 
> He was only there for 2 years for fuck sake and buried everyone then so hope it doesnt just happen again


No, he's Brock Lesnar. He needs to berry people. People are going to watch and pay just to see Brock dominate.


----------



## Bret Hitman Hart

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Shaun_27 said:


> He actually said
> 
> "Its me Austin, It was me all along!"


Fuck that made me laugh out hard :lmao

Off that subject. I was watching Brock Lesnar's return with a bunch of mates and me and my brother were marking out hard . Raw went off the air and my brother John was just saying so many matches Lesnar could have with so many current wrestlers. When I was walking around on a high, my mate said to me "Why did Brock Lesnar come out, there was no reason for him to do that." I'm like "What the Fuck! Its Brock Lesnar, who gives a shit who he interrupts." Then he says "So he picked up Cena and Cena just layed on him shoulders the entire time." Then I'm like "Fucking Hell! Its wrestling, and its Brock Lesnar!" And again he says "Brock Lesnar didn't even do the F-5 properly cause Cena landed wrong." I'm like "Why the fuck are you saying all of this? ITS FUCKING BROCK LESNAR!!!! Why are you complaining about that shit. Jesus lol.


----------



## whetherby

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I would like to point out the 'F*** You Cena' chants that took place after Raw went off the air (I'm sure someone already mentioned it)! Highlight of the night. > Rock's return > Lesnar's return.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I don't know if it's been mentioned before here on this thread, but I think that THE dream match WWE should do is Brock Lesnar vs...Triple H.

Brock/Rock only works if they do it at SummerSlam, to commemorate the 10th anniversary of their first match, but that match already did its job. It put Brock over huge, so there's no need for Rock to get back his win. The marquee value is there, but it just kind of reeks of TNA to me: they brought in a couple of big names and just paired them together.

Plus, after Rock's conditioning at WM, I don't want to see him in a 1-on-1 match with someone who hasn't had a match in five years.

Lesnar/HHH is the biggest match in WWE that has never, ever happened (Global Warning, notwithstanding). They're two big, powerful, vicious guys, who can actually wrestle. Granted, I would have rather it occurred in '02-'05, but better late than never.

And no, I have no interest in UT/Lesnar, either. Been there, done that. Those matches did their job, they were awesome, move on.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



whetherby said:


> I would like to point out the 'F*** You Cena' chants that took place after Raw went off the air (I'm sure someone already mentioned it)! Highlight of the night. > Rock's return > Lesnar's return.


Hell yeah, I've watched the video somebody taped on YouTube over and over. And he even seems to cry when they start.


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



BGLWrestlingGod said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned before here on this thread, but I think that THE dream match WWE should do is Brock Lesnar vs...Triple H.
> 
> Brock/Rock only works if they do it at SummerSlam, to commemorate the 10th anniversary of their first match, but that match already did its job. It put Brock over huge, so there's no need for Rock to get back his win. The marquee value is there, but it just kind of reeks of TNA to me: they brought in a couple of big names and just paired them together.
> 
> Plus, after Rock's conditioning at WM, I don't want to see him in a 1-on-1 match with someone who hasn't had a match in five years.
> 
> Lesnar/HHH is the biggest match in WWE that has never, ever happened (Global Warning, notwithstanding). They're two big, powerful, vicious guys, who can actually wrestle. Granted, I would have rather it occurred in '02-'05, but better late than never.
> 
> And no, I have no interest in UT/Lesnar, either. Been there, done that. Those matches did their job, they were awesome, move on.


Brock has 40-50 dates to get in before Mania. That either means we are going to see him on every single Raw, which is unlikely. Or he's going to be working matches at every PPV, rumoured to start as early as Extreme Rules. I'm pretty sure a year worth of matches will get rid of his ring rust.

Not to mention he hasn't just been sitting on his ass this whole time, he's been having matches in UFC. Not specifically the same, but better than someone like Austin or Rock.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

It's only a matter of time before Brock starts getting hate just like rock and bret hart did after they returned. I hope at his final match in the tenure with the company the crowd chants fuck you lesnar,you sold out, ufc sucks,etc. People like to criticize The Rock for leaving the WWE but yet Lesnar is getting his cock slurped after he disrespected the business and disappointed those who invested money and put him over only for him to say shit like wrestling is fake after wrestling made him the star he is.

On a side note I'm a fan of his work I just don't like how everybody gives him a pass and Rock gets buried alot online.


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Choke2Death said:


> Hell yeah, I've watched the video somebody taped on YouTube over and over. And he even seems to cry when they start.


Link?


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



EraOfAwesome said:


> Link?







Here ya go.


----------



## miketyson1

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



BGLWrestlingGod said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned before here on this thread, but I think that THE dream match WWE should do is Brock Lesnar vs...Triple H.
> 
> Brock/Rock only works if they do it at SummerSlam, to commemorate the 10th anniversary of their first match, but that match already did its job. It put Brock over huge, so there's no need for Rock to get back his win. The marquee value is there, but it just kind of reeks of TNA to me: they brought in a couple of big names and just paired them together.
> 
> Plus, after Rock's conditioning at WM, I don't want to see him in a 1-on-1 match with someone who hasn't had a match in five years.
> 
> Lesnar/HHH is the biggest match in WWE that has never, ever happened (Global Warning, notwithstanding). They're two big, powerful, vicious guys, who can actually wrestle. Granted, I would have rather it occurred in '02-'05, but better late than never.
> 
> And no, I have no interest in UT/Lesnar, either. Been there, done that. Those matches did their job, they were awesome, move on.



You're definitely in the minority if you indeed would rather HHH-Lesnar over UT-Lesnar... Given how much hype their confrontation had in 2010, you can be sure Vince will make UT-Lesnar the headline feud, most likely at WM29.

Also, are you frkn serious about Lesnar's conditioning? You do realise it's most likely better than it was during his first run in WWE, and also better than 99% of the roster. MMA conditioning>>>>WWE conditioning ... and it's not even close.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I watched that video... the "Fuck you, Cena" chants were insanely awesome. From his facial expression, it almost felt like he was saying: "Damn. I lose to the Rock and I get F5'd by Lesnar, and these assholes *still* hate me."


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



miketyson1 said:


> You're definitely in the minority if you indeed would rather HHH-Lesnar over UT-Lesnar... Given how much hype their confrontation had in 2010, you can be sure Vince will make UT-Lesnar the headline feud, most likely at WM29.
> 
> Also, are you frkn serious about Lesnar's conditioning? You do realise it's most likely better than it was during his first run in WWE, and also better than 99% of the roster. MMA conditioning>>>>WWE conditioning ... and it's not even close.


 I actually didn't say anything about his conditioning. Perhaps I should have specified, even though this is a wrestling thread. Rock's conditioning was pretty bad, Brock hasn't had a match in five years. Forget about conditioning, work-rate is my initial concern, but...



> Brock has 40-50 dates to get in before Mania. That either means we are going to see him on every single Raw, which is unlikely. Or he's going to be working matches at every PPV, rumoured to start as early as Extreme Rules. I'm pretty sure a year worth of matches will get rid of his ring rust.


 That's true, so hopefully, it'll wear off and by this time next year I'll more on board with Rock/Brock.


----------



## Satosama

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



miketyson1 said:


> You're definitely in the minority if you indeed would rather HHH-Lesnar over UT-Lesnar... Given how much hype their confrontation had in 2010, you can be sure Vince will make UT-Lesnar the headline feud, most likely at WM29.
> 
> Also, are you frkn serious about Lesnar's conditioning? You do realise it's most likely better than it was during his first run in WWE, and also better than 99% of the roster. MMA conditioning>>>>WWE conditioning ... and it's not even close.


Hey now, let's not put down the brutal conditioning that WWE superstars go through. Look at Cena! Wait.. no. Err.. Mason Ryan? Hrm. Well, Batista had a pretty crazy training regiment! I mean, he spent the majority of his time training with the divas, and I'm sure we all know that he was training only one muscle for that! 

Erm, okay. Bad argument. MMA conditioning > WWE whateverthehellyouwannacallit.

On topic: Taker vs Lesnar, Austin vs Lesnar, and Rock vs Brock are all big. What we're gonna get remains to be seen, though really, I personally wouldn't mind any of those.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Finally!

http://www.wweshop.com/item/brock-lesnar-carnage-t-shirt/NewUpcoming/01-16403


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



TheRockfan7 said:


> Finally!
> 
> http://www.wweshop.com/item/brock-lesnar-carnage-t-shirt/NewUpcoming/01-16403


contemplating.... with the name there it may make me look silly if im not build enough... lol.


----------



## Samuray

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm Brock Lesnar. Here comes the pain!
God build me strong. Forget to give me brain.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



evoked21 said:


> contemplating.... with the name there it may make me look silly if im not build enough... lol.


I'm buying it and I'm as scrawny as they come XD


----------



## CP Munk

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

That lesnar shirt is on the level of cena tshirt doucheyness.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

This is a great video package from WWE, perfect for new viewers who don't know Lesnar or know him from UFC:






I like that they didn't talk about his SS match with Rock. No need to mention it at all if you want to build something huge for WM29. I just hope that by that time in April 2013, he wouldn't be overexposed. We know that WWE can kill his drawing power with stupid booking. 30 dates is way too much. He needs to destroy every wrestler until WM29 if you want the big payoff on that PPV, if he loses? you kills him.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



TheRockfan7 said:


> I'm buying it and I'm as scrawny as they come XD


The WWEShop carnage tee didn't have anything on the back, and logo? Without logo might be good, but what was actually at the back in the actual return? Looks like WWE didn't put a lot of effort on it lol.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

^News flash: He's not facing Dwayne at 29.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

We know. He's facing The Rock.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

At Summerslam, wouldn't make much sense for it to be at Mania.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



evoked21 said:


> The WWEShop carnage tee didn't have anything on the back, and logo? Without logo might be good, but what was actually at the back in the actual return? Looks like WWE didn't put a lot of effort on it lol.


It didn't show the logo on the back of the WWEshop shirt. So who knows. The logos on the back are his MMA sponsors.


----------



## Rated R™

*Can Brock Lesnar become GOAT?*

I see tons of Rock, Austin, Taker marks and consider one of them GOAT, but I've never seen praise about Lesnar.

I'm pretty sure if he had a longer run in the WWE he could be one of the greats, his wrestling was insane and he had several 5 star matches, if he's around 5 years or so I'd consider him in the top 10 for sure.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*

I mean... lmao i'm sorry but if they were to fight it'd have to be a straight up squash match. Good thing hes busy with Jericho and Brock will more than likely be busy with Cena, because Im seeing people begging for Brock vs Punk, but Punk wouldn't look believable at all next to lesnar. Lesnars the real fucking deal. A real animal. Im a punk fan but those little kicks he does would look ridiculous (they already do sometimes) (SOMETIMES).


----------



## Calais

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*

You're right, Punk shouldn't be anywhere near Brock... Because He'll absolutely rip him on the mic.


----------



## CmPlankpunk

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*

Lesnar's lost a lot of muscle since he was last in the WWE. They would put on a match for the ages, I have no doubt in my mind.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*

people still think like that --> because you are bigger you are stronger

reality is cain velasquez beat lesnar in a "squash" match if you want to call it like that


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*

Lesnar can squash Punk on RAW Zach Gowen style before SS to "send a message" to Cena before their big match. That's the only way it's believable but Lesnar should do one match IMO before Rock at WM29 and that's Cena at SS. He needs to beat Cena clean of course and destroy every wrestler on the roster until the big payoff in April 2013.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*



#1Peep4ever said:


> people still think like that --> because you are bigger you are stronger
> 
> reality is cain velasquez beat lesnar in a "squash" match if you want to call it like that


valasquez is an MMA fighter , punk isn't 

in wrestling , the goal is to make everything look as real as possible 

as much as i like punk , but putting him against lesnar isn't the smartest choice


----------



## MovedManc

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*



#1Peep4ever said:


> people still think like that --> because you are bigger you are stronger
> 
> reality is cain velasquez beat lesnar in a "squash" match if you want to call it like that


Ignoring that a large part of that didn't make sense I'd like to point out that Velasquez is much, much bigger than Punk.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*



Rock316AE said:


> Lesnar can squash Punk on RAW Zach Gowen style before SS to "send a message" to Cena before their big match. That's the only way it's believable but Lesnar should do one match IMO before Rock at WM29 and that's Cena at SS. He needs to beat Cena clean of course and destroy every wrestler on the roster until the big payoff in April 2013.


lol squash Punk the champ and beat Cena clean? what universe are you from? this isnt 2002

gotta wonder what its like in your delusional universe where all of reality revolves around the rock


----------



## Shawn Morrison

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*

unless Punk wins, that is.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*



Rocky Mark said:


> valasquez is an MMA fighter , punk isn't
> 
> in wrestling , the goal is to make everything look as real as possible
> 
> as much as i like punk , but putting him against lesnar isn't the smartest choice


To be as real as possible. I mean...the little guy beat Lesnar , Soooo lol im kidden I know what u mean.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*



Rocky Mark said:


> valasquez is an MMA fighter , punk isn't
> 
> in wrestling , the goal is to make everything look as real as possible
> 
> as much as i like punk , but putting him against lesnar isn't the smartest choice





> Ignoring that a large part of that didn't make sense I'd like to point out that Velasquez is much, much bigger than Punk.


the great thing about wrestling is that it is scripted

they could easily make it look realistic by making punk work the leg of brock or some other body part 
and thats what i love about wrestling..if there are two good workers and they get a good amount of time you will get a great match

cena is much much bigger than raw and we still got a great match on raw


----------



## Shawn Morrison

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*

I think people are forgetting Shawn Michaels and Chris Jericho. They were small guys yet they have beaten many top 'heavyweight' stars cleanly and it looked as real as it could. Cm Punk can do the same.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*

I expect any Brock-Punk match to go down like this






Not srs, best thing they can do if they want both guys to remain credible is keep them apart.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*

Vince signed Lesnar to make as much money as possible, he signed him as a realistic game-changer for business in the next year. Lesnar killing everybody to go into WM29 as strong as possible vs The Rock can be the biggest money match in wrestling history. Punk is irrelevant to this discussion because beating him doesn't mean anything and if Vince says to Cena to job clean, he's jobbing clean. This can also be the start of the Taker/Cena feud with Cena saying that he needs to beat Taker after he lost the biggest matches in his career. You think Vince paid Lesnar monster money to put him in meaningless matches for business like Lesnar/Punk and actually do it competitive? :lmao


----------



## rizzotherat

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*



TheAverageGuy said:


> I mean... lmao i'm sorry but if they were to fight it'd have to be a straight up squash match. Good thing hes busy with Jericho and Brock will more than likely be busy with Cena, because Im seeing people begging for Brock vs Punk, but Punk wouldn't look believable at all next to lesnar. Lesnars the real fucking deal. A real animal. Im a punk fan but those little kicks he does would look ridiculous (they already do sometimes) (SOMETIMES).



What year is this? 1993.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*



redeadening said:


> lol squash Punk the champ and beat Cena clean? what universe are you from? this isnt 2002
> 
> gotta wonder what its like in your delusional universe where all of reality revolves around the rock


What's so unbelievable about Brock beating Cena clean? This will most likely happen so he will look strong going into his match with The Rock at Mania. AKA the greatest of all time.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*



Rock316AE said:


> Vince signed Lesnar to make as much money as possible, he signed him as a realistic game-changer for business in the next year. Lesnar killing everybody to go into WM29 as strong as possible vs The Rock can be the biggest money match in wrestling history. Punk is irrelevant to this discussion because beating him doesn't mean anything and if Vince says to Cena to job clean, he's jobbing clean. This can also be the start of the Taker/Cena feud with Cena saying that he needs to beat Taker after he lost the biggest matches in his career. You think Vince paid Lesnar monster money to put him in meaningless matches for business like Lesnar/Punk and actually do it competitive? :lmao


People will laugh at you, but you are spot on here.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*



Rock316AE said:


> Vince signed Lesnar to make as much money as possible, he signed him as a realistic game-changer for business in the next year. Lesnar killing everybody to go into WM29 as strong as possible vs The Rock can be the biggest money match in wrestling history. Punk is irrelevant to this discussion because beating him doesn't mean anything and if Vince says to Cena to job clean, he's jobbing clean. This can also be the start of the Taker/Cena feud with Cena saying that he needs to beat Taker after he lost the biggest matches in his career. You think Vince paid Lesnar monster money to put him in meaningless matches for business like Lesnar/Punk and actually do it competitive? :lmao


you do know that brock has a one year deal 

i know he will squash many and will probably go on to fight the rock at mania with the wwe title at stake maybe? but they have to build up guys... what exactly will happen after rock lesnar trips and taker are gone forever?


----------



## Jerichosaurus

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*

I am fed up with this thought process that smaller guys don't look believable beating bigger guys. Hey, Mysterio going over big guys was way less believable than the idea of Punk going over Lesnar.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*

Too bad.

Brock's walking into mania as champ.


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

production team killed the return for me. cutting to the curtain where he comes out early, missing the handshake, and constant shots of the crowd, it was a mess.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Too bad.
> 
> Brock's walking into mania as champ.


and there is no problem with that actually since it will make the company the most money with brock the ppv god vs the rock 
but people are constantly talking about how he should squash EVERYONE which is just fpalm worthy for me

brock is a beast and in reality he would desrtoy 99% of the roster but this is pro wrestling
sure a santino marella cant go toe to toe with lesnar but when you make your wwe champion loose like a bitch without fighting back it is counterproductive


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*

Because Rock already beat Cena clean. people keep beating clean then absolutely nobody in the audience will take him seriously any way as a threat. You cant run this concept to the ground

Cena's already taken too many losses this year, so unless theyre phasing him out (unlikely) or turning him heel (maybe), its not gonna fricking happen. In some way or other, he will beat Brock. And maybe Punk might pick up a win. because the entire point of bringing back huge stars isnt to bury your top faces, your roster and your entire promotion. Its to improve business and create a sustainability that wwill last longer than 5 years.

And then there is the fact, that unlike Rock, Vince doesnt owe shit to Lesnar. Its basically the other way around. Vince made Lesnar and Lesnar told him to fuck off. Its not like Rock where as an attitude star they worked together, last time Lesnar was here, he fed him everyone in the company and then left. Obviously the guy in the back arent gonna take too kindly to the idea that the same guy who squashed everyone and left 10 years ago is back to do the same thing

Brock will squash people, because he's a star. But to suggest he's gonna flat out squash the top star in the WWE and the champion like they were nothing isnt good business, its flat out stupid. You piss off the younger fans, younger backstage members, and guys coming back for the nostalgia wont be around forever. They'll leave when their favourite leaves.

Honestly? If I was Punk, and I got a memo that I was getting squashed by Lesnar the week before Summerslam in a 5 minute match, I'd walk out. Simple as that. Fuck him


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*

Wouldn't Punk just need to kick Brock in the stomach and he'd go down like a sack of shit?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*

redeadening I can't wait to see your reaction when Brock beats Cena. Clean or not, he'll beat him. (I think clean)


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*

Well obviously he'll beat him. but I guarantee you Cena will beat him right back

Or else, Vince has just completely lost the plot


----------



## Aloverssoulz

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*

With Brock's health these days it wouldn't take more than a good kick to the gut to have the guy down


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*



The-Rock-Says said:


> redeadening I can't wait to see your reaction when Brock beats Cena. Clean or not, he'll beat him. (I think clean)


he will beat cena clean but what good does it for business other than having 2-4 ppvs with great buyrates

what about the years after rock and lesnar are gone?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*



#1Peep4ever said:


> *he will beat cena clean but what good does it for business other than having 2-4 ppvs with great buyrates*
> 
> what about the years after rock and lesnar are gone?


What good does it do for business if Cena beats Lesnar? The guy has hit his peak, he isn't gonna get any bigger or popular by beating Lesnar and is the same reason he didn't need to beat Rock. Cena has his fans who will always be there win or lose, now Punk on the other hand is a guy who can still be elevated and it would be stupid for him to lose to Lesnar clean which is why I said they should just keep them apart


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*



Calais said:


> You're right, Punk shouldn't be anywhere near Brock... Because He'll absolutely rip him on the mic.


It's not like destroying Brock on the mic's even that difficult to begin with. Cena did it 10 years ago but it didn't make much of an impression the way Brock destroyed him in the ring.

As some have said here, a Brock-Punk match beyond a Brock squash would look ridiculously unrealistic. It's like pitting a pitbull against a chihuahua or a lion against some side alley cat.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*

So now wrestling is about realism?

Its not like the size difference is even that significant! For gods sake, in Lesnar's last big match, Eddie fucking Guerrero pinned him!

Sure, why not have Cena lose to Primo too, and maybe Ted Dibiase, and how bout that Santino Marella

Infact, you got it man, new angle, Cena loses to everyone on the roster! Clean half the time, in the others we compensate by having him tap out!

They should change his theme song too "you can see me lose clean, my time was last year. you can see me lose clean, my time was last year"


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*

Having Lesnar squash most of the roster, or even just the top guys, is ridiculous. They're just going to look like shit when he leaves again.

Honestly, if you complain about the WWE not making new stars, then want to see Brock steamroll Punk and Cena, you're insane.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*

redeadening is taking Cena's loss at Mania bad.


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*

Punk, Byran, Ziggler, Rhodes.

I keep hearing people say that they should go over Brock/Rock to make them stars, but can you for a single second see ANY credibility in any of them beating Rock/Brock?

It would be laughable. Physically, and storyline wise. Its just not believable.

People say size doesnt matter, but it does. They are all too small physically for it to be believable to go over Rock/Brock clean.


----------



## warrior1979

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*



Shawn Morrison said:


> I think people are forgetting Shawn Michaels and Chris Jericho. They were small guys yet they have beaten many top 'heavyweight' stars cleanly and it looked as real as it could. Cm Punk can do the same.


100% agree with this, some of the best matches I have seen have been so called big men against the underdog small man.

I would much rather watch CM Punk on the mic and in the ring rather than a powerhouse like Brock lesnar.

I aint John Cena's biggest fan but he is doing whats best for the company at the minute and by taking defeats to CM Punk, The Rock and now it looks like he will be jobbing to Brock Lesnar, the guy deserves some credit.

Talking about the next wrestlemania, the match I would seriously like to see is CM Punk v The Rattlesnake himself Stone Cold, we could see some real fireworks on the mic if this happens.

I also think the Rock will face Brock and take the WWE title away from Lesnar gaining revenage for his defeat to Lesnar a few years back.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*



SimplyIncredible said:


> Punk, Byran, Ziggler, Rhodes.
> 
> I keep hearing people say that they should go over Brock/Rock to make them stars, but can you for a single second see ANY credibility in any of them beating Rock/Brock?
> 
> It would be laughable. Physically, and storyline wise. Its just not believable.
> 
> People say size doesnt matter, but it does. They are all too small physically for it to be believable to go over Rock/Brock clean.


Except it doesnt. This is wrestling, Bret, Shawn, Eddie and Rey proved that if you can back it up in other qualities, size doesnt matter. Only guy out of those guys that should genuinely score an important win over Brock is Punk, but the fact is, Ziggler and Danielson especially need to show they are capable of hanging in the ring with Lesnar.

Honestly, I dont see why none of them can be bought beating Lesnar, when Eddie did it, absolutely zero fucks were given over the idea that it may be 'unrealistic or unbelievable', why? Because its wrestling, you suspend your disbelief. And if you cant do that, then go watch MMA

Heck, look at last summer. One of the absolutely hottest matches was Rey vs Cena. Immense size difference, but both guys made it work, and extremely well


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*



Shawn Morrison said:


> I think people are forgetting Shawn Michaels and Chris Jericho. They were small guys yet they have beaten many top 'heavyweight' stars cleanly and it looked as real as it could. Cm Punk can do the same.


I think you also must have forgotten that HBK and Jericho actually look like real studs. Punk on the other hand looks like someone you would hire to fix your water pipes.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*



Rocky Mark said:


> in wrestling , the goal is to make everything look as real as possible


Of course, that's why Hornswoggle is a former Cruiserweight Champion and why Rey Mysterio is capable of beating the Big Show. 

Or maybe the goal of wrestling is to put on an entertaining show? Don't they say "anything can happen in the WWE?" The fact is Punk vs. Lesnar would be a hell of an entertaining feud both on the mic and in the ring. Both guys have plenty of fuel to use against one another; Lesnar abandoned wrestling completely for MMA whilst C.M. Punk is a loud mouth of whom Lesnar is twice the size of.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

The point I was making was in Vince's favor, not Lesnar. Yes he got everything and left 10 years ago, he doesn't really care about the business or the wrestlers who put him over, but now it's a different situation. Now it's not a long term deal like 2002 when Vince wanted him as the top guy for the next 15 years. Now he paid him huge money to make money. 

Vince is the one who wanted that because it's good for business. If he signed him "to get revenge" and book him like a fool, what's the point? You paid the guy, he got what he wanted from you and you wasted the opportunity for your ego. I want to believe that Vince is better than that and he learned from the Invasion. + Lesnar probably has creative control over his character. 

As for Cena, what does that say about him if he can't take two clean loses from two megastars? the last time he lost clean before Rock was in October 2009 to HHH(Punk is a waste of a match unless it's a squash because it doesn't mean anything to anybody, you're just bringing Lesnar down, if you use him to get the Cena match over by destroying him? fine, other than that, not believable, looks ridiculous and would make Lesnar look bad). If Vince wants to maximize his contract, Lesnar needs to destroy the roster for the big payoff at WM29, it's a short term deal here to make money, that's exactly what you need to do and hopefully they're going to do it if there's still hope for them.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

There's no point having Lesnar or Rock beat any current top guy such as Cena or Punk if they won't get a victory back. Lesnar and Rock are not staying around for years, they won't be here in 5 years in all probability. Cena and Punk on the other hand, will be here in 5 years most probably. Only have Lesnar/Rock go over Cena/Punk if it means Cena/Punk beat them somewhere down the line.

Like with WrestleMania, Rock beat Cena - it would be ridiculous if Cena did not beat Rock down the line, doesn't matter when, but it should happen. That way, we got what we wanted (Rock getting his win) and WWE and the younger teenage fans got what they wanted (Cena getting his win). Same applies for Lesnar if/when he faces Cena. And if CM Punk vs Austin - the same principle applies there, although I think that case is a bit different in that the feud will be remembered more than the match due to the different characters.

I loved Rock beating Cena, but still think Cena needs a victory against Rock. Somewhere down the line.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*



Green Light said:


> What good does it do for business if Cena beats Lesnar? The guy has hit his peak, he isn't gonna get any bigger or popular by beating Lesnar and is the same reason he didn't need to beat Rock. Cena has his fans who will always be there win or lose, now Punk on the other hand is a guy who can still be elevated and it would be stupid for him to lose to Lesnar clean which is why I said they should just keep them apart


it does nothing for cena but for the guy who will beat cena 

cena isnt that young anymore and if they dont start building up new guys soon they are going down 
not talking about orton punk sheamus bryan and barett but one of the guys in fcw whoever that is


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*



redeadening said:


> So now wrestling is about realism?
> 
> Its not like the size difference is even that significant! For gods sake, in Lesnar's last big match, Eddie fucking Guerrero pinned him!


Thanks to Goldberg and the belt. It was a 5-star match but it's not like he pinned him straight up.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*



redeadening said:


> Except it doesnt. This is wrestling, Bret, Shawn, Eddie and Rey proved that if you can back it up in other qualities, size doesnt matter. Only guy out of those guys that should genuinely score an important win over Brock is Punk, but the fact is, Ziggler and Danielson especially need to show they are capable of hanging in the ring with Lesnar.
> 
> Honestly, I dont see why none of them can be bought beating Lesnar, when Eddie did it, absolutely zero fucks were given over the idea that it may be 'unrealistic or unbelievable', why? Because its wrestling, you suspend your disbelief. And if you cant do that, then go watch MMA
> 
> Heck, look at last summer. One of the absolutely hottest matches was Rey vs Cena. Immense size difference, but both guys made it work, and extremely well


You keep bringing up Eddie beating Lesnar but it happened after a knocked out referee, a Goldberg spear and a F5 countered into a DDT on the WWE Championship followed by the Frog Splash. There was a bunch of interference and back then, nobody thought Brock was a legitimate fighter that can hang with the best in UFC. I also hear about Rey Mysterio beating big guys (Big Show, Kane etc.) yet 99% of them were by countout, interference, disqualification or at the very best, roll-up.

I agree with keeping CM Punk and Brock Lesnar apart from each other. The only way such a feud would help Punk is if he wins clean and since it looks extremely laughable and fake, no one can take it seriously. Even when you know it's scripted, the decision would make people laugh. A UFC World Champion losing to a average sized, skinny guy... I don't know.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Please don't let Brock anywhere near CM Punk. lol*



Choke2Death said:


> You keep bringing up Eddie beating Lesnar but it happened after a knocked out referee, a Goldberg spear and a F5 countered into a DDT on the WWE Championship followed by the Frog Splash. There was a bunch of interference and back then, nobody thought Brock was a legitimate fighter that can hang with the best in UFC. I also hear about Rey Mysterio beating big guys (Big Show, Kane etc.) yet 99% of them were by countout, interference, disqualification or at the very best, roll-up.
> 
> I agree with keeping CM Punk and Brock Lesnar apart from each other. The only way such a feud would help Punk is if he wins clean and since it looks extremely laughable and fake, no one can take it seriously. Even when you know it's scripted, the decision would make people laugh. A UFC World Champion losing to a average sized, skinny guy... I don't know.


actually punk could benefit from it loosing or not. it just depends on how he looses


----------



## WWE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

It's funny how Vince lets Cena lose to returning, future legends. But won't have him lose to up and comers that have a bright future.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Future legends? He lost to an icon.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

People are bringing up an interesting point here I think regarding Brock. Before he was just another WWE wrestler. But now he's a legit MMA killer lol. They're going to have to be very careful with how they book him and others around him in order to get people to suspend their disbelief when watching him imo. Those bringing up the points about Punk have a valid concern. When they book celebrities/athletes, they tend to stick to what that person does/is. For example, they book Tyson as Mike Tyson and that he can knock people out. They book that guy from Psych, James Roday, as a nerdy fan type guy. They book Hugh Jackman as you would expect, tough guy etc. With Brock, he has come back as a huge celebrity name but his celebrity comes from UFC. Everybody knows what he's all about now. They have to be careful with how they present him otherwise people aren't going to buy it at all. Him getting a beatdown from Daniel Bryan is only going to make people laugh tbh. It's an interesting one.


----------



## Lm2

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

lesnar is a former heavyweight champ of ufc, guys like bryan, ziggler, swagger, punk beating him is hardly believeable and the crowd will just laugh cause they will be like there is no way they would win unless maybe a dq or count out


----------



## Lm2

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

plus everyone saying the rumours of rock vs brock at wrestlemania, if you listen to what he mouths at the the end of raw he says " ive been waiting austin, ive been waiting a long ass time" so im thinking those two will meet at wrestlemania im o


----------



## Pontiusont

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

You don't have to actually go over someone, to get over. If you can put up a good fight, get a bunch of near falls, come so close but lose in the end, you will get over. Think of Hardy around 2008. He was the ultimate underdog. He had many of those matches. 

Beating Lesnar in a straight up fight isn't believable. But this isn't a fight, it's a wrestling match. Sure it's similar, but it's not the same. Again, you don't have to beat Lesnar to get a rub, just showcase what you can do in the ring, catch him off guard a few times, couple nearfalls, and when you lose, the fans will love you. Lesnar needs to be a heel for it to work though. And they'd have to put him against a face that people want to see (not Cena). I would think maybe Bryan, who has the wrestling skills to be the perfect underdog, he's very over with the fans, and you just know he could work an amazing match with Lesnar. If not him, then Ziggler, if he was a face. same situation with him. Both guys would lose, but would probably get over in the end.


----------



## lesje

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Hurry up Monday!


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Starbuck said:


> People are bringing up an interesting point here I think regarding Brock. Before he was just another WWE wrestler. But now he's a legit MMA killer lol. They're going to have to be very careful with how they book him and others around him in order to get people to suspend their disbelief when watching him imo. Those bringing up the points about Punk have a valid concern. When they book celebrities/athletes, they tend to stick to what that person does/is. For example, they book Tyson as Mike Tyson and that he can knock people out. They book that guy from Psych, James Roday, as a nerdy fan type guy. They book Hugh Jackman as you would expect, tough guy etc. With Brock, he has come back as a huge celebrity name but his celebrity comes from UFC. Everybody knows what he's all about now. They have to be careful with how they present him otherwise people aren't going to buy it at all. Him getting a beatdown from Daniel Bryan is only going to make people laugh tbh. It's an interesting one.


Great post, it is going to be very interesting to see how they work it.

Brock Lesnar is an even bigger star than he was when he left and it's because he managed to do so well in UFC when people didnt expect him to. He's now known as a legit tough guy, he's beaten some of the best fighters in the world and has been champion of the biggest MMA company in the world. I know wrestling is all about suspending your disbelief, but Brock Lesnar losing to someone like Bryan, or Ziggler or Rhodes is pretty ridiculous and the fans most likely wont buy it. Heck, losing to someone like Punk could seem questionable. 

It's just going to be very interesting to see how they play it, they've hyped up his MMA background on the website already so it's going to be a big feature of his character now, and rightfully so, they need to cash in on his UFC popularity and status now.

As for the case for and against him beating Cena. He obviously should beat Cena at some point, clean or not he should get a victory against him. Lesnar is a massive star and has just made him comeback after 8 years, the guy is going to be a big deal this year and he's someone the WWE can make a ton of money off of. He's not there to put people over tbh, that isnt why they brought him back, he's not going to 'make' stars. He's going to be a huge superstar for the year racking up wins culmulating in a massive Wrestlemania match with someone. They need to book him very, very strongly in order his year to be successful.


----------



## RobsYourUncle

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



lesje said:


> Hurry up Monday!


Slightly off-topic, but in your sig, would "ABrockalypse" not have a better ring to it?


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Cena's #1 Fan said:


> production team killed the return for me. cutting to the curtain where he comes out early, missing the handshake, and constant shots of the crowd, it was a mess.


To be fair, Cena had just called out the Rock so panning to the entrance way in expectation of Rock's entrance makes sense, the rest I agree on though.


----------



## lesje

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



RobsYourUncle said:


> Slightly off-topic, but in your sig, would "ABrockalypse" not have a better ring to it?


Hmm...I think you are right! Thanks lol


----------



## Nick Logan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**


----------



## just1988

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

WWE can book it so that anyone looks strong enough to beat Lesnar. You may think that there's no way that they can book Lesnar to lose to a Daniel Bryan for example but Vince McMahon is a genius and could easily make it look believable by planting the seeds and building it for months. By the time they would be to pull the trigger on something like this, the fans will fall for it hook line and sinker.

On the flip side of all this is the fact WWE will only use Lesnar to face the very top guys in the company such as Cena, Taker, Rock and maybe Kane and Orton.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



NJ88 said:


> Great post, it is going to be very interesting to see how they work it.
> 
> Brock Lesnar is an even bigger star than he was when he left and it's because he managed to do so well in UFC when people didnt expect him to. He's now known as a legit tough guy, he's beaten some of the best fighters in the world and has been champion of the biggest MMA company in the world. I know wrestling is all about suspending your disbelief, but Brock Lesnar losing to someone like Bryan, or Ziggler or Rhodes is pretty ridiculous and the fans most likely wont buy it. Heck, losing to someone like Punk could seem questionable.
> 
> It's just going to be very interesting to see how they play it, they've hyped up his MMA background on the website already so it's going to be a big feature of his character now, and rightfully so, they need to cash in on his UFC popularity and status now.
> 
> As for the case for and against him beating Cena. He obviously should beat Cena at some point, clean or not he should get a victory against him. Lesnar is a massive star and has just made him comeback after 8 years, the guy is going to be a big deal this year and he's someone the WWE can make a ton of money off of. He's not there to put people over tbh, that isnt why they brought him back, he's not going to 'make' stars. He's going to be a huge superstar for the year racking up wins culmulating in a massive Wrestlemania match with someone. They need to book him very, very strongly in order his year to be successful.


Yeah I agree, with his UFC career in mind having him squas even legends and top guys like Taker, Cena and Triple H would easily be believable, he's a former UFC heavyweight champion after all, hard to get any more legit than that imo. Not saying it will happen as it certainly won't, but my point is that his level of credibillity is on a totally different level even compared to the top WWE guys, just surviving a few minutes with him in the ring could be considered a push in my book. Similar to the Goldberg push where anyone who survived more than one minute against him in WCW was a upper midcarder at least, except this time we're having a legit tough guy in the role.

That's also why the size argument doesn't count. People don't take him seriously because of his muscle in first place, but because of his fighting skills (techique) and agility and especially his MMA reputation. He's faster and more mobile than most cruiserweights. Normally when you think of a big man you think of a slow, clumsy guy with bad technical ability, Lesnar is the opposite, he's a big allround MMA badass that can't only overpower, but also outwrestle and outquick his opponents, not to mention he proved in his fight with Shane Carwin that he can be a real life John Cena, he literally got pummeled the whole first round, then hulked up and overcame the odds ,the guys chin is insane lol. 

But this is why I also agree with your point that he hasn't been brought in to make stars, he is merely a one year fix to help out getting ratings and PPV buyrates aswell as raise attendance for live shows. But he will still be toned down, I doubt WWE hired him just to squash all their top guys and leave, he will probably still wrestle long enough matches to put his opponents over enough, but I don't think he will lose, and if he does, to Cena in an unclean fashion.


----------



## wally0206

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Rather see him come back in WM instead


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

The thing is most casuals/marks will look at Brock facing Punk or whoever and think there is no way they can beat this guy. In most matches like this the smaller guy usually has some advantage over the bigger guy like speed, wrestling ability or something. But what sets Brock apart from most "big guys" is that he is a pure athlete, he's quick, he's agile and he can outwrestle most other guys. That's why he got the monster push and sustained it while guys like Khali last about 5 minutes before the fans are bored of them

There is no way I can see fans buying into Punk beating Brock straight up, he can't outpower him, he can't outwrestle him, he isn't faster than him. The best thing to do is just keep Punk away from Brock for now


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Btw, I think what todays monster wrestlers need is Lesnars presence. I mean just by looking at his eyes you can tell he is made of a totally different cloth than guys like Big Zeke, Ryback and Mason Ryan, he looks like a dangerous man, a guy that can kill somebody. I guess that's the (for wrestling) positive side effect of beeing a legit bad dude. He was showing off intensity, without beeing emotional at all, just like a cold blooded killer. I'd be much more afraid of Lesnars cold stare rather than Big Zeke, Cena or Mason Ryan doing some angry, intense routine.


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Therapy said:


> Best crowd ever


Thank you.

It rally was fun being front row for that crowd


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Loudness said:


> Btw, I think what todays monster wrestlers need is Lesnars presence. I mean just by looking at his eyes you can tell he is made of a totally different cloth than guys like Big Zeke, Ryback and Mason Ryan, he looks like a dangerous man, a guy that can kill somebody. I guess that's the (for wrestling) positive side effect of beeing a legit bad dude. He was showing off intensity, without beeing emotional at all, just like a cold blooded killer. I'd be much more afraid of Lesnars cold stare rather than Big Zeke, Cena or Mason Ryan doing some angry, intense routine.


Very good point. When I saw Brock Lesnar to a certain extent he reminds you of Austin (he doesn't give a shit) and in his eyes you see a legit monster. He had his emotions in control wasn't smiling he was going for his prey and delivered.


----------



## OldschoolHero

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Anyone actually thing Brock wrestles at Extreme Rules? I gotta feeling there saving it for Summerslam.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



OldschoolHero said:


> Anyone actually thing Brock wrestles at Extreme Rules? I gotta feeling there saving it for Summerslam.


I think he is going to wrestle at a few of the smaller PPV's I mean what else is he going to do if he is going to be making 2-3 appearances a month? The guy has nothing else going on in his life, he's not a promo guy and him giving random people F-5's would get old after a while if they are waiting 4 months for his return match. So I expect to see him in the ring before Summerslam.


----------



## slimsellout

*How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

I can't picture him just losing, especially to people like Daniel Bryan or Sheamus..... Not just because of him now returning, but the fact that he looks like the incredible hulk on steroids and probably the physically strongest athlete on the roster now, makes it very hard to see anyone actually 'beat' him without us laughing at how silly it is.

Do you think WWE will ever make him lose cleanly to the likes of Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, etc? Will he just go undefeated until WM 29?


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

The only person that can legitamtley beat him are Punk, Rock and Bryan IMO.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

Guerrero/Lesnar. And he was even bigger then.

You know what I don't get? When did this place become so obsessed with size? It used to be "God I hate Vince and his fetish for bodybuilders, the roster needs more talented wrestlers." Now it's, "lol where are the bodybuilders~?" Not saying Lesnar isn't talented by the way, just an observation. Anyway, this is still *professional wrestling*. It's all about the story told. Yes, I can see a guy like Bryan beat a guy like Lesnar, and believe it, if the story feels right.

Now, if the question is do I believe somebody as big a _star_ as Bryan could beat Lesnar, absolutely not. The guy just lost the belt in 18 seconds. Can I believe a CM Punk or Sheamus can beat Lesnar? Absolutely. They're being built strong.


----------



## Venomous

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

He'll lose via dq, count out, interference or something along those lines. As for losing cleanly, I think they'd sell someone major like HHH or Cena to beat him. Someone on his level and have a long match that goes back and forth. I doubt they'll have him lose to someone like Bryan or Sheamus though.


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

Vs sin cara or Mysterio, Brock seems to lose to Mexicans.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

He'll get screwed out of matches by whoever feuds with him. So if he's feuding with Cena, we'll see Cena at ringside and when Lesnar is turned towards Cena, we'll see his opponent quickly go for a 1,2,3 while holding the tights or something

How did Shamrock get beat in the 90s? I watched a match with him vs the rock and I noticed they mentioned Shamrock being part of UFC(i believe that's what he was apart of in the 90s before WWE), so did would a pro mma fighter lose in wwf?


----------



## Pedro Vicious

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

i can only see lesnar losing to guys like the rock or cena and no one else


----------



## Nick Logan

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*



kakashi101 said:


> The only person that can legitamtley beat him are Punk, Rock and Bryan IMO.


Bryan? LOLWUT!!!!!


----------



## Crocop

*Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*

I remember back in 2002/2003, this was an issue. They even discuss it in some of the documentaries.

Lesnar has been known to be very physical and aggressive, like a bully, when he is in the ring. This is why a lot of people didn't want to get in the ring with him back in 2002/2003 because of concern that they would be hurt. Many people said he had a hard time controlling his own strength and would usually put more force than required when performing certain moves.

Certain examples are,

The clothesline at 0:06, Lesnar legitimately clotheslined Rikishi as hard as he could, sent Rikishi doing multiple flips:





When he bumps into the referee at 0:08 of this video, rather than just bumping, he just shoves the referee like a schoolyard bully:





And of course, the famous one:





Do you think this will be brought up again? Kind of like the Kharma situation, where the divas complained.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*



> The clothesline at 0:06, Lesnar legitimately clotheslined Rikishi as hard as he could, sent Rikishi doing multiple flips:


Really? fpalm


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*



Nick Logan said:


> Bryan? LOLWUT!!!!!


I'm not talking about a real fight obviously, but if that's not what you meant. 

I brought up Bryan because Lesnar had lost cleanly to Kurt Angle back in 2003 and they have similar styles. He also almost lost to Benoit cleanly when he was a heel.


----------



## Fearthespike

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

Mason Ryan and Ezekial Jackson have impressive physiques, and no one says they should be unbeatable. Hell, Jinder Mahal made Zeke tap to the camel clutch after a pretty pedestrian match. JINDER MAHAL.

Now, I'm sure Lesnar is gonna be booked very strongly, and may not lose for a while. But any amount of shenanigans (interference, weird stipulations, etc) could be used to have him lose. Or, just like any other wrestler, he could get hit by a volley of finishers and take a fall. A kick to the face is still a kick to the face. 

With that said, as awesome as it would be to see Lesnar tap to Daniel Bryan, the mental image strikes me as pretty unrealistic. But hey, if realism is your desire, don't watch pro wrestling.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*

Probably.


----------



## WWE

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

By a disqualification finish


----------



## Nick Logan

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*

Shit, that video with A Train is painful to watch.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*

That A-train one is absolutely horrible.. he could've legitimately killed him there. 

But the other instances I don't see much of a problem with. The Rikishi clothesline you're referring to honestly was not that hard, Rikishi sold it masterfully for a big man. 

And the referee bump we see all the time. Maybe it was a touch harder than it had to be but you have to understand, Brock Lesnar was booked as being a wrecking machine, so Brock being a little more stiff, or the wrestlers selling more was to be expected. It had to be done to sell how much of a powerful bad ass this dude was.


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*



Fearthespike said:


> Mason Ryan and Ezekial Jackson have impressive physiques, and no one says they should be unbeatable. Hell, Jinder Mahal made Zeke tap to the camel clutch after a pretty pedestrian match. JINDER MAHAL.
> 
> Now, I'm sure Lesnar is gonna be booked very strongly, and may not lose for a while. But any amount of shenanigans (interference, weird stipulations, etc) could be used to have him lose. Or, just like any other wrestler, he could get hit by a volley of finishers and take a fall. A kick to the face is still a kick to the face.
> 
> With that said, as awesome as it would be to see Lesnar tap to Daniel Bryan, the mental image strikes me as pretty unrealistic. But hey, if realism is your desire, don't watch pro wrestling.


It's different when the massive men are slow. You can just make a case for them losing because of quickness.

Brock Lesnar is faster than almost anyone on the roster, including little guys. He is a super athlete, Mason Ryan and Ezekial Jackson are not. Which really makes him different from anyone else. Not to mention his history in Mixed Martial Arts, which they already brought up on the WWE site, so they might reference that too when hyping him up.


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*

I'm sure a lot people have complained about that shoulder thrusts he does in the corner. I remembered seeing a lot of the receivers pulling their asses all the way to the ring post so they wouldn't feel the full impact.


----------



## Fearthespike

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

Lesnar's a hell of an athlete. No doubt about it. And he is scary quick for a big guy.

But this isn't the NFL Combine. Its not a 40 yrd dash competition. Lesnar's athleticism is ungodly. But its a wrestling ring. He will be attempting wrestling moves. Things get countered. He will attempt the 3rd-least-connected-with-move-of-all-time, the "mad dash-shoulder block into an opponent in the corner". The other guy will invariably move and he'll "hit the steel post." Or he'll take an eye-rake. Or a back elbow. Or any one of a hundred counter/reversal of fortune maneuvers.

The point is, he'll get hit with some offense. He'll sell that offense. He'll look something approaching human. And if need be, he'll get RKo'd or World Strongest Slammed or Brouge Kicked or what have you. So long as the finisher has been built up well enough, and the match has gone on long enough, you can buy into it. At least I can.


----------



## as99

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*

What about the one time when someone whipped Shawn Michaels in to the corner so hard he went upside down and up and then back on his feet!


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*

Holy shit, that A-Train F5 is just AWFUL. The awkward landing on his neck is painful to even imagine happening. Like said, though, the other two are perfectly fine. The clothesline is fine and sold masterfully by Rikishi while the pushing of the ref is nothing to panic over since he uses the ropes to get out and it makes more sense to actually push him rather than touch him by an inch and then have him sell it like he just got killed.

As for those complaining about him being too strong, they need to man up. As long as there are no dangerous botches like the F5 above that can cripple them, they should have enough guts to survive getting slammed against the mat with full impact.


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*

I was thinking of this a while back, we have to wait and see, but Brock was real unsafe to work with.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I can't wait to see Lesnar put some fools in the Brock Lock!


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*



as99 said:


> What about the one time when someone whipped Shawn Michaels in to the corner so hard he went upside down and up and then back on his feet!


Just the one time though.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*

OP you forgot the time Lesnar broke Hardcore Holly's neck.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*



as99 said:


> What about the one time when someone whipped Shawn Michaels in to the corner so hard he went upside down and up and then back on his feet!


:lol



Rated R™;11274177 said:


> OP you forgot the time Lesnar broke Hardcore Holly's neck.


That douche had it coming.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*

Oof, that A-Train video made me cringe.


----------



## 1nation

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*



dxbender said:


> He'll get screwed out of matches by whoever feuds with him. So if he's feuding with Cena, we'll see Cena at ringside and when Lesnar is turned towards Cena, we'll see his opponent quickly go for a 1,2,3 while holding the tights or something
> 
> How did Shamrock get beat in the 90s? I watched a match with him vs the rock and I noticed they mentioned Shamrock being part of UFC(i believe that's what he was apart of in the 90s before WWE), so did would a pro mma fighter lose in wwf?


Shamrock became a bigger name after he left the WWE.

UFC became a big deal in recent years.

Unlike Ken, Lesner dominated WWE when he was active. He beat Taker, Rock, Hogan, and many other big names.

Lesner went to UFC and became the champion there as well. After all that fame and name, he's returning back.

Point being...this is completely different scenario.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Clique said:


> I can't wait to see Lesnar put some fools in the Brock Lock!


Looks better than STF or Punk's anaconda vice... lol.

Maybe he has some new moves to show from his MMA arsenal.



I hope all wrestlers have at least 3 unique moves, and at least 3 more other wrestling moves. They don't need to use them all in a match other than their signature/unique moves.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

If they are smart, they won't have him lose at all until Mania 29.


----------



## dante1st

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*



slimsellout said:


> It's different when the massive men are slow. You can just make a case for them losing because of quickness.
> 
> *Brock Lesnar is faster than almost anyone on the roster, including little guys*. He is a super athlete, Mason Ryan and Ezekial Jackson are not. Which really makes him different from anyone else. Not to mention his history in Mixed Martial Arts, which they already brought up on the WWE site, so they might reference that too when hyping him up.


Wow, talk about a BASELESS statement. Really? He's faster than LITTLE GUYS too?


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

It's not just about size anymore. He's former MMA champion and someone who can legitimately claim to be one of the baddest dudes on the planet.

It's not 1999 anymore. UFC isn't some little league only known because it was on Friends. 

Punk, Bryan, and Del Rio have some MMA expierence but don't kid yourself nobody sees them as a real life threat to Lesnar.

I tend to agree with the OP. It's tough booking here. You book someone to go over Lesnar and you ruin the appeal of Lesnar. He should be booked as a wrecking ball.


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

I remember hearing Kurt Angle beat Brock Lesnar in a real life fight, so don't tell me that guys like Punk or Daniel Bryan wouldn't look realistic beating Lesnar. I think it's just like real life, there's some small guys that can beat big guys simply because they're faster and can take a lot of damage. There's also big guys that can legit beat the shit out of anyone.

But look at Lesnar's last fight, he lost to someone almost half his size. Punk or Bryan beating him could look realistic as hell if you book it right.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*



Godfather- said:


> I remember hearing Kurt Angle beat Brock Lesnar in a real life fight, so don't tell me that guys like Punk or Daniel Bryan wouldn't look realistic beating Lesnar. I think it's just like real life, there's some small guys that can beat big guys simply because they're faster and can take a lot of damage. There's also big guys that can legit beat the shit out of anyone.
> 
> But look at Lesnar's last fight, he lost to someone almost half his size. Punk or Bryan beating him could look realistic as hell if you book it right.


Some of you guys.

Kurt and Lesnar were wrestling for kicks. Kurt won.

Kurt Angle just happens to be a Olympic Gold Medalist.

Bryan, Punk not so much.


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*



Godfather- said:


> I remember hearing Kurt Angle beat Brock Lesnar in a real life fight, so don't tell me that guys like Punk or Daniel Bryan wouldn't look realistic beating Lesnar. I think it's just like real life, there's some small guys that can beat big guys simply because they're faster and can take a lot of damage. There's also big guys that can legit beat the shit out of anyone.
> 
> But look at Lesnar's last fight, he lost to someone almost half his size. Punk or Bryan beating him could look realistic as hell if you book it right.


His last fight he lost to someone half his size?

Don't think so.... the size was pretty even... not to mention the guy he went against just tested positive for roiding











maybe you are referring to the fight before that?










^ Brock was 265lbs, Cain was 245lbs.... 20lb difference is not half his size.


----------



## erik027

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

My first answer to this question is HE WON'T LOSE at all. But if he were to lose. I seriously see it by count out, DQ, or interference.



-Halo- said:


> Vs sin cara or Mysterio, Brock seems to lose to Mexicans.


Funny, in that case I'd Say Del Rio. But in all honesty Brock would win not lose to that one. 

But speaking of Alberto I may get off topic here but If Brock were to feud with someone it has to be Del Rio. Alberto can put on a rough match against the roster I say him and Lesnar could go all out with it. Can Del Rio make Brock tap to the cross armbar? I doubt it, but it sure is more intresting to me especially considering he has an M.M.A history also. Del Rio's promos could push Lensars buttons about losing to Mexicans and things like that. 

Back on topic. If I had to choose who Lesnar would lose to I would chose none other than Ryback even though he just debutted, but then again Brock debutted as an unstoppble monster too so maybe Ryback can have a huge push by next WM next year so who knows.


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*



slimsellout said:


> maybe you are referring to the fight before that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Brock was 265lbs, Cain was 245lbs.... 20lb difference is not half his size.


Yep, that's the one I was thinking of. The height and muscle mass are completely different. Not half his size, but Cain is much less muscular than Brock.


----------



## erik027

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

/\ I beleive that fight was a fix. Didn't look real on Lesnars part to me.


----------



## Aram

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

Never mind that he looks big, the fact that he's a former UFC heavyweight champion is what the WWE needs to worry about when booking him.


----------



## hazuki

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

So did he mouthed off "Ive been waiting Austin, I've been waiting a long time" after he F5'd Cena? Hrm...


----------



## Pokensmoke

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*



kakashi101 said:


> I'm not talking about a real fight obviously, but if that's not what you meant.
> 
> I brought up Bryan because Lesnar had lost cleanly to Kurt Angle back in 2003 and they have similar styles. He also almost lost to Benoit cleanly when he was a heel.


Daniel Bryan isn't 1/8 of Kurt Angle


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



hazuki said:


> So did he mouthed off "Ive been waiting Austin, I've been waiting a long time" after he F5'd Cena? Hrm...


He said "I've been waiting a long time" "I've been waiting a long ass time"


----------



## Samuray

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*



kakashi101 said:


> The only person that can legitamtley beat him are *Punk*, Rock and *Bryan* IMO.


----------



## Rocky541

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

Problem is. WWE has no one that is credible enough to defeat Brock Lesnar. For some reason they are pushing vanilla midgets right now. I can only see Rock and Cena beating him.


----------



## muttgeiger

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Guerrero/Lesnar. And he was even bigger then.
> 
> You know what I don't get? When did this place become so obsessed with size? It used to be "God I hate Vince and his fetish for bodybuilders, the roster needs more talented wrestlers." Now it's, "lol where are the bodybuilders~?" Not saying Lesnar isn't talented by the way, just an observation. Anyway, this is still *professional wrestling*. It's all about the story told. Yes, I can see a guy like Bryan beat a guy like Lesnar, and believe it, if the story feels right.
> 
> Now, if the question is do I believe somebody as big a _star_ as Bryan could beat Lesnar, absolutely not. The guy just lost the belt in 18 seconds. Can I believe a CM Punk or Sheamus can beat Lesnar? Absolutely. They're being built strong.



I think people just took the big size people for granted since that used to be the majority. At it's core, professional wrestling has essentially been built around the concept of larger than life characters, comic book heroes come to life, since about the late 70's. Now that a lot of the the wrestlers look like they could be any jerk off the street, I think a lot of that larger than life aura is gone, and people are kind of realizing the importance in retrospect. 


It's going to be interesting to see how they book lesnar. It would be nice to have him put some people over, but If you aren't going to book him as a total badass monster, why pay him all that money and bring him in at all?


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

Believe me...Lesnar ain't jobbing ANY TIME soon.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

The Rock, John Cena, The Undertaker. Those are the only people who can go over Brock Lesnar at this point and have it be believable.


----------



## chucky101

*Lesnar/Rock Makes No Sense*

This match should not happen at wm29, why have 2 part guys face off in maybe lesnars last match ever, wouldn't it make more sense to push cm punk to take down the monster to put over talent that actually would benefit them, rock doesn't need any victorys, guys a star, plus the match with lesnar doesn't make much sense

lesnar should face these 3 wrestlers

undertaker
built in storyline plus taker needs a credible legit monster

cm punk
punk takes down the monster just like eddie did at no way out, this puts over punk big time, punk in the underdog role putting down the "5 million dollar big shot" would be awesome

cena
built in storyline the guy who took over lesnars "spot", 1 guy is edgy bad ass, the other is fruit pebble pg, makes sense

these 3 fueds would not only be big matches but make sense storyline wise, plus with rock in another match it will sell either way


----------



## erik027

*Re: Lesnar/Rock Makes No Sense*

In all honesty. Lesnar fueding with ADR is much more intresting. Granted you can expect a great match.


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Lesnar/Rock Makes No Sense*

^
I couldn't disagree more.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Lesnar/Rock Makes No Sense*

Lesnar should be the one in the main event spotlight seeing as it wouldn't be very credible for a mid carder to defeat him.

Rock should be helping raise mid carders like Ziggler to the top by having mini feuds with them.


----------



## Theproof

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

They didn't have a problem doing it with Ken Shamrock.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

*Re: Lesnar/Rock Makes No Sense*

i know. These two left for 7 years and they expect that when they return anyone will be interested to see them fight each other? Facing this era's top stars like John Cena and Cm Punk is different, but facing each other is not a good idea, people may know them, but leaving for 7 years and coming back won't make you all that interesting again, specially when you're facing another old guy.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

:lol Daniel Bryan? Just because WWE gave him one title reign, every ROH mark thinks Daniel Bryan is the future face of the company. I doubt a guy that lost in 18 seconds to Sheamus could beat Brock Lesnar.

Anyway, to answer the question, The Rock or John Cena are the only guys that will/can beat him.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

Brock Lesnar key matches Cena at SummerSlam, WWE title match at Survivor Series from those matches he will keep the belt til Wrestlemania 29 where Rock will beat him for it, the next night on RAW he will attack The Rock so the Money in the Bank winner can cash in on Rock.


----------



## justbringitbitch

*Re: Lesnar/Rock Makes No Sense*



Shawn Morrison said:


> i know. These two left for 7 years and they expect that when they return anyone will be interested to see them fight each other? Facing this era's top stars like John Cena and Cm Punk is different, but facing each other is not a good idea, people may know them, but leaving for 7 years and coming back won't make you all that interesting again, specially when you're facing another old guy.


:no:fpalm


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Lesnar/Rock Makes No Sense*



justbringitbitch said:


> :no:fpalm


I can see where he's coming from. There's some people who would like to see them go at it again, but there's some other people who would rather them vs new talent to see how they fare against them.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Lesnar/Rock Makes No Sense*

I'm a huge rock mark, but where's the story in him fighting lesnar?


----------



## justbringitbitch

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*



kakashi101 said:


> The only person that can legitamtley beat him are Punk, Rock and Bryan IMO.


:no:fpalm


----------



## chucky101

*Re: Lesnar/Rock Makes No Sense*

why bring him in, pay him 5 million, so he can put over a already big legend in the rock

plus there is no storyline there, sure they fought, but that was years ago and there's not much there

plus who knows if lesnar is in beast mode, will he bring it 100% or will he pack it in, we all know he doesn't like wrestling and is only here for the money, he did look flabby in the mid section compared to 2003


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock Lesnar's new finishing move should be the "Arm-Triangle Choke"


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Lesnar/Rock Makes No Sense*

I don't know, I thought Lesnar's last Wrestlemania match against a guy that wasn't gonna stick around went great.

:troll


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Lesnar/Rock Makes No Sense*



CamillePunk said:


> I don't know, I thought Lesnar's last Wrestlemania match against a guy that wasn't gonna stick around went great.
> 
> :troll


 You can't compare the rock's situation to bill golderberg's really.


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Lesnar/Rock Makes No Sense*

I personally would want to see Lesnar and Swagger in a match. Similar styles with both men being power guys who can mat wrestle.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

Since when was Sheamus small? 

What an odd example.


----------



## Svart

*Re: Lesnar/Rock Makes No Sense*

Since when is Lesnar/Rock official? I didn't get that memo.. In my world, we're still on Brock/Cena.

In any event, of course it's not supposed to make sense. The match you're talking about is a year away! Give it some time for cryin' out loud.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

They won't need to sell anything.

He isn't losing to anyone.


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*

Poor A-Train.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*

The Rikishi clothesline isn't Brock being stiff, it's Rikishi selling it like a fucking boss. 

Brock was always sloppy and dangerous in the ring though, and given the amount of ring rust he'll have again now, it could be the same. I'd like to think though after his own injury problems he's endured through his MMA career, he might now have more concern for the safety of others though.


----------



## LINK

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

Oh my. They will sell it cleanly. It is not unbelievable he will lose.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*

Haha, don't think we'll be seeing Brock Lesnar vs. Lord Tensai anytime soon.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*



Crocop said:


> And of course, the famous one:












Hate seeing people land on their head/neck. God damn.


----------



## justbringitbitch

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*



as99 said:


> What about the one time when someone whipped Shawn Michaels in to the corner so hard he went upside down and up and then back on his feet!


:lmao:lol:lmao:lol:::lmao:lol:lol:::lmao:lol:


----------



## LINK

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*

I don't see how he is "a ring bully". 

Maybe a bad worker. Or had a few accidents. The Rikishi clothesline though? He is selling. The referee was over zealous but expected. A-Train is a fuck up.

You should change the idea here to he sucks in the ring and only half knows what he is doing. He is not a bully though. Back in the day, you could tell the real bullies, they would legit punch each other.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*

I think we should wait and see if the current talent has any problems wrestling Lesnar.


----------



## Hordriss

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*



Rated R™ said:


> OP you forgot the time Lesnar broke Hardcore Holly's neck.


In Brock's defence that happened because Holly was sandbagging.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*

Rikishi always sold clotheslines like that ..
every wrestler had a special oversell , just how Rock sold the stunner with his infamous back flip , and Triple h sold the reverse irish whip to the post by throwing himself out of the ring , etc ..


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

He said "I've been waiting a long time A-Train, I've been waiting a long ass time"


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

People that could kayfabe beat Brock clean and it be believable:

Cena
Rock
Punk
Taker
HHH
Big Show
Sheamus

Agruable:

Kane
Orton
Mark Henry



Not to mention if he does lose a couple of matches ( I honestly see him only losing like one or two) it'll probably be due to distraction,interference,DQ etc.


----------



## ocaz

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

Recently read Lesnar's book (if you haven't don't bother - garbage) what I can't get my head around is I can't see with what has gone on between him and Vince in past that Vince will let him have a title run and steam roll everyone. 

However I predict they will build him let him win title and then Rock beats him cleanly in a long battle at WM29


----------



## Mr Eagles

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*

Brock is the man


----------



## Mr Eagles

*Re: Lesnar/Rock Makes No Sense*

Why, OP? You fucking asked why? TO MAKE SOME BIG MONEY YOU DUMBSHIT


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

It's wrestling, so he'll lose eventually, to a guy like Cena, but he is THE MOST CREDIBLE HEEL THEY HAVE RIGHT NOW!


They better make him a badass heel who kicks peoples asses, because when a face wins, the payoff is that much greater. WWE needs some credible heels damn it.


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*

I wouldn't work with Lesnar for a million bucks.


----------



## The Peacemaker

*Re: Lesnar/Rock Makes No Sense*

It's not going to happen, so don't trip.


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*

Brock was stiff in the ring, but apparently Alberto Del Rio is too and he's managed to have several good matches. The only reason A-Train landed on his neck because he's a fuck up and Holly's neck braking was a complete accident, it wasn't because Brock was _too_ stiff. When you're in the wrestling business, you're going to expect to get hurt alot. No matter how fake it is, you're going to be sore in the morning.

My only concern is that he may be still in UFC mode. He might've got used to legit beating the shit out of people and accidently really hurt someone or try too hard not to and come off looking like a pussy.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Lesnar/Rock Makes No Sense*



Shawn Morrison said:


> i know. These two left for 7 years and they expect that when they return anyone will be interested to see them fight each other? Facing this era's top stars like John Cena and Cm Punk is different, but facing each other is not a good idea, people may know them, but leaving for 7 years and coming back won't make you all that interesting again, specially when you're facing another old guy.


yeah .. i mean one is a hollywood star and one of the company's biggest draws of all time , and the other had a successful UFC run during it's boom period and became MMA's market guy 

yeah totally no one would be interested to see that


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*

They won't, he will never lose.


----------



## The Peacemaker

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*



kakashi101 said:


> The only person that can legitamtley beat him are Punk, Rock and Bryan IMO.


Punk and Rock? Yes. Bryan? Nah, unless this "YES!" following gives him a giant push in the near future.


----------



## the modern myth

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*

I knew that he'd broken Holly's neck, and I'd seen the A-Train clip before, but I never knew that he had a reputation for being stiff or dangerous to work with. I thought that these incidents were exceptions to the rule. One of the things that made Brock Lesnar's matches so enjoyable was the rough, aggressive style that he had in the ring. He always looked legit and, I guess at times he may have been over zealous. Another factor could be how green he was when he got his big push. The guy had only been on TV for three or four months before he was thrust into the main event; his inexperience was probably a factor.


----------



## the modern myth

*Re: Lesnar/Rock Makes No Sense*

When I dreamed of Lesnar returned, I wanted to see him face: John Cena, Randy Orton, Chris Jericho, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan and then Triple H. These would be good quality matches and feuds, I think.


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: Wrestlers afraid to be in the ring with Brock - - Will this be an issue again?*

I don't blame them.


----------



## FosterJemini

*Re: Lesnar/Rock Makes No Sense*



Mr Eagles said:


> Why, OP? You fucking asked why? TO MAKE SOME BIG MONEY YOU DUMBSHIT


It's not guaranteed. Let us remember not all of us has a good background in business. 
To say Brock vs Rock is a certified money-maker is just an assumption.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

hope brock don't let cena beat him once.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

^I doubt they would feed him to Cena.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

He isn't losing to Cena.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



rockymark94 said:


> I'm a huge rock mark, but where's the story in him fighting lesnar?


Brock wins the WWE Title sometime this year. Rock wins the Royal Rumble in January. There's your traditional WrestleMania main event set up. WWE then will add a ton of hype and probably their history together as a backdrop. Plus after the Rumble WWE had like 6-8 weeks to build Mania which is enough time to build Rock/Brock. I swear people talk like they know what's good for McMahon's business but do you guys really think he sees more dollars signs in Punk/Bryan vs. Brock or The Rock vs. Brock Lesnar? It's the latter because Rock and Brock are the two biggest megastars in the industry and their match could be even bigger than Rock/Cena.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

^. IWC actually do think they know better than the great Vince McMahon.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

The Rock vs Brock Lesnar can be the biggest money match of all time if it's only Rock/Brock/Vince working on the program, if you start with the shitty creative they will find a way to fuck it up. The good thing here that Lesnar doesn't need to be protected like Cena, Rock can say whatever he wants in the promos and just to put over his "physical resume".

I still remember the promo, "You may call yourself the next big thing but until now you're just the next big bitch", with Coach if I remember correctly.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

They never did allow them to have in ring promos together before their match at SummerSlam, if I remember correctly?


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Clique said:


> Brock wins the WWE Title sometime this year. Rock wins the Royal Rumble in January. There's your traditional WrestleMania main event set up. WWE then will add a ton of hype and probably their history together as a backdrop. Plus after the Rumble WWE had like 6-8 weeks to build Mania which is enough time to build Rock/Brock. I swear people talk like they know what's good for McMahon's business but do you guys really think he sees more dollars signs in Punk/Bryan vs. Brock or The Rock vs. Brock Lesnar? It's the latter because Rock and Brock are the two biggest megastars in the industry and their match could be even bigger than Rock/Cena.


Meh, would be better if Brock signed a other one year contract to 2014, and then The Rock wins the wwe championship in the royal rumble and then him fighting against Lesnar. And Lesnar wins the wwe championship. 


That would be the better scenario in my opinion. 

Because i see Brock Lesnar still has potential to be bigger and make wwe more popular. Where i only see Rock being past his prime. I am a big fan of Rocky, i am not a hater.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> The Rock vs Brock Lesnar can be the biggest money match of all time if it's only Rock/Brock/Vince working on the program, if you start with the shitty creative they will find a way to fuck it up. The good thing here that Lesnar doesn't need to be protected like Cena, Rock can say whatever he wants in the promos and just to put over his "physical resume".
> 
> I still remember the promo, "You may call yourself the next big thing but until now you're just the next big bitch", with Coach if I remember correctly.


include triple h in this

vince needs a fucking filter 
hell get russo and let those 4 work on this program together with then triple h working as a filter for russo and vince


----------



## joshrulez2

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar has just made me watch wrestling again...


----------



## VILLAIN

*Dont be annoyed if Lesnar wont be as good as 8 years ago.*

Honestly, some people are complaining about Rock not being as good and I cant wait to see the hate on Lesnar when he steps back in the ring. People need to understand that this was 8/9 years ago these guys were performing weekly. Maybe Lesnar will have more of an advantage because he was doing intense UFC training but still they were much younger back then and as you all know sadly everybody gets older.

So if Lesnar does step back in the ring dont be annoyed if he doesnt meet your expectations from 2004, because quite frankly how can you expect that from a guy who was around 24/25 back then. :cool2


----------



## Clique

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> ^. IWC actually do think they know better than the great Vince McMahon.


I'm guilty of it at times myself but I would think Vince would see two megastars colliding at WrestleMania as more benificial to his pockets than using Brock or Rock to "put someone over" immediately. It may or may not eventually happen but I think the match with two huge names is more important than with one.


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*



UltimateOppitunist said:


> *People that could kayfabe beat Brock clean and it be believable:*
> 
> Cena
> Rock
> *Punk
> *Taker
> HHH
> Big Show
> Sheamus
> 
> Agruable:
> 
> Kane
> Orton
> Mark Henry
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention if he does lose a couple of matches ( I honestly see him only losing like one or two) it'll probably be due to distraction,interference,DQ etc.


PUNK!? :lmao:lmao:lmao:lol:lol

I'm sorry, but how the hell is a skinny, tatted up hobo lookalike in Punk anywhere near being a legitimate kayfabe threat to Lesnar!?

Anybody saying that Bryan, Punk and Ziggler are people who could beat Lesnar and it be credible, are having a laugh.

Lesnar is a beast, have you seen Byran, Punk and Ziggler lately? Get real.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> They never did allow them to have in ring promos together before their match at SummerSlam, if I remember correctly?


Yes, because Lesnar never cut a real promo during that time. Brock was green as hell in every aspect and Heyman did an awesome job protecting his character and presence. Rock did a few backstage promos and one with Brock sitting in the crowd, besides that it was just Brock trying to "play mind games" with Rock. The build up with the training videos was great, if you want to book a Rock vs green Brock feud in 2002, they did perfect job.


----------



## Sigenten

*Re: Dont be annoyed if Lesnar wont be as good as 8 years ago.*

Lesnar is a legit trained fighter not a 40 yr old crappy actor who gets winded in 4 mins. I am sure he will be fine in the ring.

Lesnar needs to face austin at MANIA 29. A injured austin can work a better match with lesnar than a self-proclaimed G.O.A.T failed hollywood actor.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Here's something I thought of. It's no secret that Brock isn't some guy who loves the wrestling business and all that which begs the question of whether or not he'll want to 'do the right thing' and put people over etc. I wouldn't be surprised at all if he's just back for the money and to win a few more titles. Now, I don't think he'd have an issue or as big of an issue having to lose to Rock or Undertaker or even Cena or HHH because all these guys are legit and have some measure of notoriety outside the wrestling world. That's if he even has to lose at all. They are real stars if you know what I mean. But, losing to anybody else is going to be a serious credibility issue for Brock, you just know it is. This is why I don't see it happening and possibly why I don't see him allowing it to happen maybe. It's one thing to lose to The Rock or John Cena. It's something completely different to lose to CM Punk or Seamus. Those saying it isn't aren't being realistic AT ALL.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Dont be annoyed if Lesnar wont be as good as 8 years ago.*

Both need to work on their cardio and ring rust. But Brock will most likely be in better shape due to UFC emphasising physical fitness over muscle mass, in hollywood, muscle mass > fitness

But both will come around in due time. Practice makes perfect


----------



## Supreme Clientele

*Re: Dont be annoyed if Lesnar wont be as good as 8 years ago.*

I think you're underestimating the athlete that's Lesnar. Dude took almost a year off from UFC fighting an illness as reigning champion. Came back after 9 months and defended his title with a decisive finish.


----------



## Federation Bhoy

*Re: Dont be annoyed if Lesnar wont be as good as 8 years ago.*



Sigenten said:


> Lesnar is a legit trained fighter not a 40 yr old crappy actor who gets winded in 4 mins. I am sure he will be fine in the ring.
> 
> Lesnar needs to face austin at MANIA 29. A injured austin can work a better match with lesnar than a self-proclaimed G.O.A.T failed hollywood actor.


I agree with the fact that Lesnar should be fine, he will still be in good shape. 

But come on, i will always be Austin before Rock, but saying he would have a better match with Lesnar is a bit silly. The Rock is in arguably the best shape of his life, no serious injuries and put on a decent match with Cena.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Dont be annoyed if Lesnar wont be as good as 8 years ago.*

Its actually kinda funny. Lesnar probably needs to bulk up and Rock needs to work on his cardio


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm not sure why people have been comparing Brock Lesnar losing not being believable and making a case for guys like Eziekiel Jackson and Mason Ryan, its ridiculous to compare them. Some guys beating Lesnar isn't believable not because he's huge but because he's now even more famous for being a legit beast in the UFC, a legit fighting company. He's well known for being a UFC champion and beating some of the best fighters, his career after the WWE actually overtook his WWE career in terms of importance and making him well known.

Mason Ryan or Zeke can lose to someone like Jinder Mahal all they want. They are known for being WWE superstars, Brock Lesnar has a well known MMA career as well him being a massive former WWE superstar, and him losing to someone like that just wouldnt be believable in the slightest.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock SHOULDN'T lose at all until WM29, if someone there is that stupid to even ask him to do it then I hope Brock refuses. And of course he's not going lose to nobodies, all the money Vince paid to bring him was for the money Lesnar will make him, Lesnar is back for the money, Vince wants to make more money from him, all business. Cena at SS, Rock at WM29. Book him as a monster that nobody can even touch, he beat Cena clean, he goes into WM as strong as possible and you got 10 times the money you paid him. It's so easy to book him that you know they're going to kill his drawing power by July.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Dont be annoyed if Lesnar wont be as good as 8 years ago.*

If Lesnar put on a 4* match and a great performance like Rock put on, he's fine. But I doubt he can go 30 minutes now. His first match should be at SS anyway.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Dont be annoyed if Lesnar wont be as good as 8 years ago.*

For what it's worth Rock started filming "Pain & Gain" a few days after Mania, a film all about and where he plays a bodybuilder so the fact he put on a lot of muscle mass shouldn't be surprising


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Dont be annoyed if Lesnar wont be as good as 8 years ago.*

^ Good point.

He didn't have that kind of muscle mass last year. Go look at the pics.


----------



## StonePunk3:16

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Brock SHOULDN'T lose at all until WM29, if someone there is that stupid to even ask him to do it then I hope Brock refuses. And of course he's not going lose to nobodies, all the money Vince paid to bring him was for the money Lesnar will make him, Lesnar is back for the money, Vince wants to make more money from him, all business. Cena at SS, Rock at WM29. Book him as a monster that nobody can even touch, he beat Cena clean, he goes into WM as strong as possible and you got 10 times the money you paid him. It's so easy to book him that you know they're going to kill his drawing power by July.



Brock can only go into WM 29 unbeaten if he faces Undertaker, because it will then add some legitimacy to Brock trying to end the streak with his streak. 

Any other opponent wouldn't work. Plus he will lose because Vince will want to test Brock out to see how he handles that - which is a good thing.

Also If Rock faces Brock who will Cena face? Cena will definitely face either of those two, so no Rock-Brock at WM isn't happening.


----------



## Pasab

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

The only question which matters : will he be able to put an F5 on a shark again ?


----------



## Sigenten

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Roids probably.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar is there for one year. What he needs to test when he signed the guy for more than $5 million? He needs to go into WM29 unbeaten. Rock/Brock, Cena with Taker.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

lesnar should have no problem at all with stamina and shit
its just that he has to get that feel back of working in a wwe ring


----------



## Marv95

*Re: How will WWE sell a Lesnar defeat?*



UltimateOppitunist said:


> People that could kayfabe beat Brock clean and it be believable:
> 
> Cena
> Rock
> *Punk*
> Taker
> HHH
> Big Show
> *Sheamus*
> 
> Agruable:
> 
> Kane
> *Orton*
> Mark Henry


-Punk?? The guy referred to as a cook at a waffle house?
-Sheamus, the guy who ran away like a chicken from a few rookies as WWE champ and got eliminated by a midget at a battle royal not too long ago?
-Orton, a male model who just jobbed to Kane at Mania and jobbed _cleanly_ to Wade Barruh and Cody Rhodes not too long ago? Are you kidding me?


----------



## X-bailey

*Brock Matches*

Looking back at his two year stint in the E, he had some amazing matches, one which slipped my mind until saw it on youtube was his match against Cena at Backlash 03, wow what a match! Lets hope that the fued which is starting between these two can be as good, because that was so intense it was amazing.

What are your top 10 Brock Lesnar Matches?


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Matches*

Lesnar vs Angle
Lesnar vs Undertaker HIAC
Lesnar vs Rock
Lesnar vs Eddie NWO
Lesnar vs Cena
Lesnar vs Show (where the ring collapsed)
Lesnar vs Show (first title match)
Lesnar vs Show (Stretcher Match)
Lesnar vs RVD KOTR finals


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Lesnar is there for one year. What he needs to test when he signed the guy for more than $5 million? He needs to go into WM29 unbeaten. Rock/Brock, Cena with Taker.


If wwe dont give the young talent a chance then wwe will never get popular again or a new boom period. They are not nobodies, they are the future of the company. 
Stop hating on the new talents, just because WWE dont make a new attitude era dosent mean the WWE must be bad.

WWE has good new talents like Dean Ambrose, Cody Rhodes and Dolph Zigler. 

If WWE wants a new boom period like the attitude era they must rely on the new guys not the old ones.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

But he is right, Vince is not paying huge money and bringing in guys like Brock and Rock just to waste them in pointless matches with mid carders. They are there to put on the biggest matches possible and make money, that's all. I wonder how long it will take for some of you to finally realise that

There seems to be this mentality on here that these guys will somehow become legit stars just by beating someone like Brock which is just not true, Rock beating Hogan didn't make him a star - Cena beating HHH or HBK didn't make him a star. They were already stars by that point and having those big matches just helped them cement their star status


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Hemen said:


> If wwe dont give the young talent a chance then wwe will never get popular again or a new boom period. They are not nobodies, they are the future of the company.
> Stop hating on the new talents, just because WWE dont make a new attitude era dosent mean the WWE must be bad.
> 
> WWE has good new talents like Dean Ambrose, Cody Rhodes and Dolph Zigler.
> 
> If WWE wants a new boom period like the attitude era they must rely on the new guys not the old ones.


Even if these young guys aren't that good? Even if they don't have charisma, can't draw, have limited ring skills and look like vanilla male models who can't be taken seriously whatsoever?


----------



## layeth87smack

*Re: Brock Matches*

That brock taker hiac match was fucking crazy. Just fucking crazy.


----------



## StonePunk3:16

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I am not saying have someone like Cody Rhodes or Ziggler beat Lesnar. What I am saying is that Lesnar has got a set of opponents he could feud with:-

1) Rock
2) Undertaker
3) Cena
4) The WWE Champion (whomever that may be)
5) HHH

He could legitimately lose to each of those opponents (cleanly or not is not the issue here) I don't expect to see Brock go the entire year unbeaten. I expect unclean losses quite a few times.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Marv95 said:


> Even if these young guys aren't that good? Even if they don't have charisma, can't draw, have *limited ring skills* and look like vanilla male models who can't be taken seriously whatsoever?


you dont know if they can draw or not because the mid card doesnt get much tv time does it?
charisma well i am going to say 30% of the roster does not have charisma
and i dont agree with the limited ring skill at all

more of 50% on the roster if not more have better in ring skill than the rock for example


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Brock Matches*

Brock vs Undertaker HIAC.

I will always remember the ending. Brock countering the tombstone, throwing Undertaker up in the air like a baby and catching him on his shoulders and then F5 from hell.


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: Brock Matches*

My Top 5 Brock Matches

1. Brock vs Undertaker - No Mercy 2002 - HIAC
2. Brock vs Angle - Wrestlemania 19
3. Brock vs Angle - Smackdown Iron Man
4. Brock vs Rock - Summerslam 2004
5. Brock vs Eddie - No Way Out 2004


----------



## dave 1981

*Re: Brock Matches*

1. Undertaker/Lesnar Hell In A Cell at No Mercy in 2002
2. Angle/Lesnar 60 minute Iron Man match on SmackDown in latter 2003
3. Angle/Lesnar at SummerSlam in 2003
4. Benoit/Lesnar on SmackDown in late 2003
5. Guerrero/Lesnar at No Way Out in 2004
6. Angle/Lesnar at WrestleMania 19
7. Rock/Lesnar at SummerSlam in 2002
8. Rock/Lesnar/Triple H at Global Warning in 2002
9. Big Show/Lesnar at Judgement Day in 2003
10. Angle/Lesnar in Japan in 2007


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Brock Matches*

There's something bout Brock vs Rock that I just loved. Maybe it's how Summerslam 2002 was just one of, if not, the best PPV WWE has ever put on but that Brock vs Rock match had it all. The crowd turning on Rock made it even more exciting. The "Let's Go Rocky, Let's Go Brocky" chants were hilarious and the match was just so unpredictable. Heyman played the heel manager role to perfection but it didn't matter sicnce the crowd was so split. Not to mention well timed false finishes and the double kick up always get me excited.

Now here's the thing, I didn't see the match at the time but about 2 years ago I was watching the entire 2002 year (RAW, SD and PPV) so I dind't read up on it. I dind't know Brock won at the SS 2002. So when I saw the match it was kind of like I was witnessing it at the time and Lesnar winning was certainly OMG Moment of The Year.

Technically speaking it may have sucked, but scrw that. The match told one hell of a story. I give it ****.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Brock Matches*

No order....

Lesnar/Taker HIAC
Lesnar/Angle WM 19
Lesnar/Angle SS 2003
Lesnar/Angle Ironman
Lesnar/Rock SS 2002
Lesnar/Benoit Dec 2003 on SD
Lesnar/Eddie No Way Out 2004
Lesnar/RVD Vengeance 2002
Lesnar/Rock/HHH Global Warming 2002
Lesnar/Angle/Show Vengeance 2003


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Brock Matches*

Keep in min that Brock was only around for two years, so there isn't really a whole lot of material to work with. 

My favorite Brock Lesnar Matches: 

10) Vs. Jeff Hardy (Backlash 2002) = Lesnar's first PPV match and one that established him as a destructive monster. 

9) Vs. Kurt Angle for the WWE Title (Wrestlemania XIX) = A highly overrated match. I don't believe that a bout where the finish is botched should be called one of the all time greatest and the match was pretty ordinary outside of that. But for what it was, it was a well paced & good athletic display. 

8) Vs. Rey Mysterio for the WWE Title (Smackdown December 2003) = Done on Rey's birthday. I remember them doing a cool spot where Rey 619'd Brock by going around the ring post and a rare appearance from The Brock Lock (which was sloppily applied here, but whatever). All in all though, it was a very good big vs. little match. 

7) Vs. The Big Show for the WWE Title (Smackdown June 2003) = They did a Superplex spot that destroyed the ring. That has to count for something! 

6) Vs. Eddie Guerrero for the WWE Title (No Way Out 2004) = A great athletic contest that was a huge moment for Eddie's career. 

5) Vs. Hulk Hogan (Smackdown August 2002) = Lesnar's biggest win up to that point. It was actually pretty shocking to see him obliterate Hogan the way he did at the end of the match. 

4) Vs. Chris Benoit for the WWE Title (Smackdown December 2003) = Very good wrestling match and if I recall, this was the first of only a few times where Lesnar used "The Brock Lock" submission. If you haven't seen it before, I'm just letting you know, its probably the most insane looking submission ever. 

3) Vs. The Rock for the WWE Title (Summerslam 2002) = I disagreed with him being pushed to the title this quickly, but Brock & Rock combined to make an exciting match infront of a very lively crowd. 

2) Vs. Kurt Angle for the WWE Title (Summerslam 2003) = Now this to me is the best PPV match these two had together. A bit more exciting, and just an all around good match. 

1) Vs. The Undertaker: Hell in a Cell (No Mercy 2002) = A bloodbath that helped to redefine HIAC. After pretty much every match left the Cell to do some insane life threatening match, this one showed that you can have a war inside of the cell and still make it violent & exciting. Its also about as close to a 100% clean win over The Undertaker as any heel has ever gotten.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Matches*

I just finished watching his match with The Undertaker in Hell in a Cell. 

Man, what a great match. Up there with some of the best HIAC matches. Brilliant.

If Brock had stayed around a lot longer than he did, he'd of had loads of ***** star matches.


----------



## Jordo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Can't really remember him I wasn't that into wrestling then


----------



## westie420uk

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

LOVED IT!!!!! I had no idea he was coming back as i've not been on this site for a few weeks. 
I only saw it yesterday morning because my dad deleted the RAW recording from monday night so i watched the re-run on saturday morning. When the crowd started the "We want Lesner" chant when Cena was calling The Rock out i thought it would be amazing if he came out. When his music started i could not believe my ears! I just hope The Rock doesn't disappear back to Hollywood.
On another note it was the best crowd i can remember. It looked like it was made up of men, the atmosphere seeped in to my living room! Is the AA Arena known to be this intense?


----------



## X-bailey

*Re: Brock Matches*



TripleG said:


> Keep in min that Brock was only around for two years, so there isn't really a whole lot of material to work with.
> 
> My favorite Brock Lesnar Matches:
> 
> 10) Vs. Jeff Hardy (Backlash 2002) = Lesnar's first PPV match and one that established him as a destructive monster.
> 
> 9) Vs. Kurt Angle for the WWE Title (Wrestlemania XIX) = A highly overrated match. I don't believe that a bout where the finish is botched should be called one of the all time greatest and the match was pretty ordinary outside of that. But for what it was, it was a well paced & good athletic display.
> 
> 8) Vs. Rey Mysterio for the WWE Title (Smackdown December 2003) = Done on Rey's birthday. I remember them doing a cool spot where Rey 619'd Brock by going around the ring post and a rare appearance from The Brock Lock (which was sloppily applied here, but whatever). All in all though, it was a very good big vs. little match.
> 
> 7) Vs. The Big Show for the WWE Title (Smackdown June 2003) = They did a Superplex spot that destroyed the ring. That has to count for something!
> 
> 6) Vs. Eddie Guerrero for the WWE Title (No Way Out 2004) = A great athletic contest that was a huge moment for Eddie's career.
> 
> 5) Vs. Hulk Hogan (Smackdown August 2002) = Lesnar's biggest win up to that point. It was actually pretty shocking to see him obliterate Hogan the way he did at the end of the match.
> 
> 4) Vs. Chris Benoit for the WWE Title (Smackdown December 2003) = Very good wrestling match and if I recall, this was the first of only a few times where Lesnar used "The Brock Lock" submission. If you haven't seen it before, I'm just letting you know, its probably the most insane looking submission ever.
> 
> 3) Vs. The Rock for the WWE Title (Summerslam 2002) = I disagreed with him being pushed to the title this quickly, but Brock & Rock combined to make an exciting match infront of a very lively crowd.
> 
> 2) Vs. Kurt Angle for the WWE Title (Summerslam 2003) = Now this to me is the best PPV match these two had together. A bit more exciting, and just an all around good match.
> 
> 1) Vs. The Undertaker: Hell in a Cell (No Mercy 2002) = A bloodbath that helped to redefine HIAC. After pretty much every match left the Cell to do some insane life threatening match, this one showed that you can have a war inside of the cell and still make it violent & exciting. Its also about as close to a 100% clean win over The Undertaker as any heel has ever gotten.


Brock was only around for little over 2 years but every match he had was good quality(Exception Brock-Goldberg shit-a-thon when they both left the E)


----------



## WWE_champ

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Could careless about Lesnar, tbh. Never liked the guy. Hopefully, this decision won't backfire on Vince, cause Lesnar isn't very reliable.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Finally got to watch Raw on TV for the first time since getting back. WHAT A FUCKING POP lol. Wow.


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I know, I havent heard a pop that big in absolutely ages. Massive, didn't expect him to get that kind of reaction on return.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

The pop was huge on TV but no bigger than Rock's pop for winning at Mania, Taker's pop for kicking out of SCM/Pedigree, HHH's pop for kicking out of the Tombstone and Taker's pop for kicking out of the Tombstone last year. All those listed are the legit biggest pops I've ever heard with my own ears. Perhaps it's because it happened in an enclosed arena though. Either way, the pop would have been the same had it happened at Mania. Just add an extra 60,000 people lol.


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Yeh, its closed arenas which make them sound that much more loud. At stadiums etc it kind of sounds as though theres a massive portion of the arena making no noise whereas Brocks pop seemed pretty much unanimous, EVERYBODY cheered like crazy when his music hit, it sounded like that anyways. I'm sure Rocks would have sounded the same if not even louder in that kind of area too tbh. But it's the first time in ages, I've heard a reaction to someone coming out and literally gone...wow.

It just shocked me as I didnt expect it. I heard rumours of his returning, knew he was possibly going to make his comeback on RAW. But did not ever expect he would recieve that kind of reaction. He's been away for 8 years, the fan base had changed, there hadnt been any hype for him or anything. But his music hit and the arena just came unglued. Not something you often see.


----------



## Kane-UK

*Re: Brock Matches*



X-bailey said:


> Brock was only around for little over 2 years but every match he had was good quality(Exception Brock-Goldberg shit-a-thon when they both left the E)


Zack Gowen? Hardcore Holly?


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Brock Matches*

Brock v Taker - HIAC - Fucking epic match. Taker put Lesnar over big time in this match;
Brock v Angle - SS 2003 - Enjoyed this more than the WM XIX match;
Brock v Eddie - More so for Eddie winning the WWE title but still a good match;
Brock v Rock - Awesome match. The F5 Lesnar gave Rock was simply devastating and Rock sold it brilliantly. 
Brock v Taker - Chain match 2003 - Another good Taker v Brock match. These two were great in the ring together. Shame Taker is on the cusp of retirement because it would have been awesome to see these two feud again, especially with the apparent real life bad feeling between these two.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Matches*

vs Taker Hell in a Cell his best match (GOAT HIAC except how he no sells immediately after the match is over kills it)
vs Eddie NWO
vs Angle Mania 
vs Angle Summerslam was good
Vs Angle vs Big Show I liked( I mark for triple threat matches)
Vs Rock Summerslam
Vs Benoit on SD if I recall was awesome

Can't come up with 10


fucktheironmanmatch


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I dont think Lesnar will be cheered big tom. in Washington - kids and women will take control of the crowd.
The next RAW show in London he wont be there I think, but then againn I think the Raw Show before Extreme Rules is in Minnesota, Brocks hometown, isnt it? Though I want to see how the reactions will be when Brock attacks Punk in Chicago.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Matches*

vs John Cena (Backlash 03)
vs The Rock (SummerSlam 02)
vs Eddie Guerrero (No Way Out 04)
vs Chris Benoit (Smackdown 03)
vs Kurt Angle (Wrestlemania XIX)

are the ones that I can remember having seen and each one of them is great. I exclude the Goldberg match for obvious reasons, which is that it plain sucks!

I need to watch more Angle and Undertaker matches from him. I've also wanted to watch the match with young Randy Orton for a while now.


----------



## Slam_It

*Re: Brock Matches*



kokepepsi said:


> vs Taker Hell in a Cell his best match (GOAT HIAC except how he no sells immediately after the match is over kills it)
> vs Eddie NWO
> vs Angle Mania
> vs Angle Summerslam was good
> Vs Angle vs Big Show I liked( I mark for triple threat matches)
> Vs Rock Summerslam
> Vs Benoit on SD if I recall was awesome
> 
> Can't come up with 10
> 
> 
> *fucktheironmanmatch*


What was wrong with the iron man match? I saw it on the best of Smackdown DVD and enjoyed. Was it too many falls for your taste or something?


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Brock Matches*

Tbh I dont think I have ever been wowed by any Lesnar match.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Brock Matches*

vs Eddie NWO 2004
vs Taker HIAC No Mercy 2002
vs Angle Mania XIX
vs Angle IronMan Match SD 2003
vs Rock Sumnerslam 2002
vs Benoit SD 2003
vs Angle and Big Show Vengeance 2003
vs Taker Unforgiven 2002
vs Big Show Survivor Series 2002
vs Angle Summerslam 2003


----------



## justbringitbitch

*Re: Brock Matches*



-Halo- said:


> Tbh I dont think I have ever been wowed by any Lesnar match.


besides the one with rock, im with you


----------



## AoM93

*Re: Brock Matches*

Lesnar vs Undertaker HIAC was one of the most brutal matches despite the absence of big spots and arguably one of the best if not the best HIAC
Ironman was superb cauz of the story telling and the fact that Lesnar used a strategy for this match and not just randomly pinning Angle.
His match against Eddie Guerrero i believe is how a David vs Goliath match should be displayed.
All of his matches against Angle were at least ****
In a very short spam of time he put out great matches and was one of the best monster workers


----------



## RiCkeH

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock got an insane pop. Whether indoors or out it doesn't even matter.
And comparing pop's, has anyone heard santino come out recently? It's almost as if he doesn't have any music.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Matches*



Slam_It said:


> What was wrong with the iron man match? I saw it on the best of Smackdown DVD and enjoyed. Was it too many falls for your taste or something?


To be fair I am not a fan of iron man matches
It's a good match but I just feel it gets a bit repetitive


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Been watching lesnar matches on youtube all day
God I hate tazz on commentary


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



> As Brock Lesnar admits that he doesn't like the WWE's strenuous road schedule, there is skepticism that Lesnar will remain content for the entire one year duration of his contract with WWE. One veteran wrestler who worked with Lesnar during his prior run with WWE doesn't think that he will able to handle working for the promotion for an entire year.
> 
> The wrestler said to Pro Wrestling Torch editor Wade Keller on Monday night following Raw, "I give him four months before he cracks."
> 
> Lesnar loathed the travel schedule so much that in 2003 he bought a private plane and hired a pilot to alleviate the stress of going through airports. Despite that and a seven-year contract for a $1 million downside guarantee, he ultimately gave notice that he would finish up at Wrestlemania 20.
> 
> 
> 
> Source :lordsofpain.net


Sounds like a typical made up bs report, but still nice fodder for discussion I thought as Lesnar openly stated that he hated travelling and the wrestling schedule before. Although, if not bs I wondered who that "veteran wrestler" was that the article is referring to.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

LordsofPain is TERRIBLE.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Loudness said:


> Sounds like a typical made up bs report, but still nice fodder for discussion I thought as Lesnar openly stated that he hated travelling and the wrestling schedule before. Although, if not bs I wondered who that *"veteran wrestler"* was that the article is referring to.


*cough*BobHolly*cough*


----------



## ric6y

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

PacoAwesome with Awesome sign haha


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I don't think Lesnar will get worn out with the schedule. In his first run, he was doing all SmackDown's, house shows and PPV's. This time he's doing RAW's and PPV's - a big reduction on what he was doing first time around.


----------



## brockfann1

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

cooly. less work make a happy lesnar. and a happy lesnar make me warm and fuzy incide.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



D.M.N. said:


> I don't think Lesnar will get worn out with the schedule. In his first run, he was doing all SmackDown's, house shows and PPV's. This time he's doing RAW's and PPV's - a big reduction on what he was doing first time around.


This is why I don't think it's so cut and dry that he won't be in London. If they're going to build on his return it'd be strange for him to miss what would be only his third Raw back. Is it really too much to ask that he comes to London for a couple of days for probably the only time this year, and then has 4/5 days off until the next Raw?


----------



## argonvegell

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm so psyched that Brock Lesnar's back in the WWE, I practically marked out when his music hit, this would've been better if Tazz was still part of the WWE, I love it when he would say 'Here Comes the Pain', whenever Brock comes out.

Expectations, first, Brock becoming the World Heavyweight Champion, because the Big Gold Belt would be awesome on him, and frankly, if Brock becomes WWE Champion again, then return the Undisputed Championship belt or create a new respectable belt, because frankly, the spinner belt on Brock would be awful, it would be like giving a former UFC Champion a toy belt.

Second, a possible opponent for the Undertaker on WrestleMania 29, if Mark's not retiring yet.

Third, a possible Bill Goldberg return, I heard on one of the interviews that he would wrestle for the WWE, and his opponent would be someone he fought before, so I'm thinking that's gotta be Brock Lesnar, here's hoping, because I would definitely mark out if Goldberg's music hits RAW anytime this year.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

wathing highlights of lesnar the guy was trulu a beast. he wasnt one of those usual monster heels though.


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

For all the kids who don't know Brock, they should show them how much of a beast he is by having him destroy Mason Ryan or Mark Henry with ease.


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



slimsellout said:


> For all the kids who don't know Brock, they should show them how much of a beast he is by having him destroy Mason Ryan or Mark Henry with ease.


they should do this shit again






bork laser ftw!


----------



## CrystalFissure

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



SteenIsGod said:


> LordsofPain is TERRIBLE.


What's wrong with LoP? The columns are pretty good.
Bear in mind, there was a lot of "drama" a few months ago, and some people there are complete fuckwits, but still. Also, it used to be the home of that Tito guy; he did columns back in the Attitude Era and was actually known by wrestlers back in the day.


----------



## Arcanine

*Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

Sorry if this needs to be closed for any reason, but just in case heres a poll. 

I enjoyed it, felt very old schoolish and I think the legit punch (accidental or not) made it all the better but did anybody find it too much too soon or perhaps just wasn't a fan of the segment? 

Thoughts?


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

They just shitted on his credibility.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

People only like that brawl just for the fact Cena bled. Without that, it was fucking pointless. Happy Brock no sold Cena and fucking killed him. Fuck smiley John. Brock saved the segmant and sold people. Well done Brock.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Well, the week that passed between last weeks Raw and tonights sure was fun. All that hope. Misplaced, clearly. WWE have killed Lesnar's momentum dead.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



TheF1BOB said:


> People only like that brawl just for the fact Cena bled. Without that, it was fucking pointless. Happy Brock no sold Cena and fucking killed him. Fuck smiley John. Brock saved the segmant and sold people. Well done Brock.


Agreed 100%


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

One week, and then kill off the Lesnar buzz by A) Bringing him out to a lame intro by Jonny B) Teaming him with Jonny C) Not giving any reason for him attacking Cena D) And arranging a match with Cena at the next ppv straight away.

So underwhelmed.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

It was awesome but if Lesnar brought any new or old viewers in tonight im pretty sure they have all gone after the shenanigans that just followed.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

This match should NOT be happening at a B ppv. 

And I think they lined him with Ace because they want everyone to know he's playing heel.

But my god, they are hot shotting this match.


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

Awesome, awesome opening segment. They wanted to keep people's interest post-Mania? They sure as hell did it.


----------



## LINK

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

AWESOME. First time in a long time RAW HAS MEANT SOMETHING.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

Awesome.But Lesnar is legitimately dangerous


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

Really good opening segment, I enjoyed it


----------



## Jeffy

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

That blood was prb an accident but it made the whole segment so much better lol


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

The brawl was very good.

But the match at a B PPV is so wrong imo.


----------



## Wrestling02370

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

Are you kidding me? This was fantastic. Absolutely fantastic. Way to start off WWE Raw. Loved it.


----------



## RatedRviper

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

We gonna see return of blood at ER definitely IMO....i mean real bladejob


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

That was great, Cena got f'n destroyed.

WWE even knows that they can't make Cena look like he can legitly challenge Lesnar. He tried to get in a cheap shot when they were breaking up the fight and Brock took him down again.

I also loved how Cena had to keep up that phony smile even though he looked like he was about to cry


----------



## lubu695

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

that was great, infact was best opener in a while, the punch intentional or not was great. They kept replaying and it looks funny as hell when the punch lands its like he goes limp for like a second. "He was like WTF was that!"

I Agree this match at extreme rules is crap!!!


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

Lol, Brock broke his bottom tooth and busted his lips in less than 2 seconds in a fight they tried to fake...

Imagine if they actually had a street fight... RIP Cena lmao


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

Not good, GREAT.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> This match should NOT be happening at a B ppv.
> 
> And I think they lined him with Ace because they want everyone to know he's playing heel.
> 
> But my god, they are hot shotting this match.


Not really He is going to be here ALL YEAR pretty much showing up at every Raw for the remainder of the year. Lesnar does not have the entertaining aspect of The Rock to plan a match in advance if that is four months for Summerslam or 363 days from now at Wrestlemania. I can't believe people thought that Brock Lesnar was going to come in The day after Wrestlemania and wrestle two matches when he is not doing anything with his life


----------



## WWE_champ

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

Slap was great. Brawl was good. Not really excited about Lesnar, tbh.


----------



## sjn1279

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

The first rule of professional wrestling is to protect your opponent. If Brock wants to be careless and throw real punches, he should go back to UFC and get his ass kicked again.


----------



## layeth87smack

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

Where is the "great" option, dude>


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

Wheres the 'I Loved it' option?


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

Enjoyed it. It had something Rock/Cena didn't: aggression. Brock popping the shit out of Cena legit was icing on the cake.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

Was the bleeding thing an accident? Imagine if THAT went on last.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*



sjn1279 said:


> The first rule of professional wrestling is to protect your opponent. If Brock wants to be careless and throw real punches, he should go back to UFC and get his ass kicked again.


Yeah he needs to remember its not UFC anymore.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

So, it only took one week to make Brock just another guy. Incredible.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

In all honesty, I just can't see Brock Lesnar lying down and saying "Yeah, I'll let Cena beat me clean at Extreme Rules."


----------



## The_Chief

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

Is it my imagination or was Cena missing a tooth???...Seriously!!

Lesner, whether he has legit problems with Cena, or that slap made him snap, needs to calm it down a bit.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Headliner said:


> So, it only took one week to make Brock just another guy. Incredible.


If he is wrestling the whole year then he is going to be. I really don't know where the idea came from that Lesnar was here only to wrestle Cena at Summerslam and The Rock at Wrestlemania when he has a contract for 35-40 dates.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

^ That is true.


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

fact: if there was no blood in that opening segment, we wouldn't really be talking about it.

That just goes to show you how much of a difference a little blood can make, the blood lets everyoe know that Cena really did get hit in the face so it added a element of realism to it, even if it was a fake blood capsule.

if someone just tuned in for this and was a new fan they would be thinking "are they being pulled apart for real??". Thats not to say they should go back to blading in every other match, but a little blood adds a TON of credibility to a segment/match here and there.

Also, it was smart booking to open with that segment, almost every TV show puts something interesting and captivating in the first minute to hook the viewer in case it's someone who's just flipping channels. WWE seemed to have forgotten this for a while and just assumed we were all tuning in religiously.. by putting something noteworth at the start of the show it forces people to stay tuned to see what happens and will make ratings go up.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

This better not be just to get Cena over again.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm okay with making him a heel. WWE is top heavy on faces so that makes sense. The way they did it though was pretty stupid. 

He just comes out and says he's with Lauranitis. Lauranitis is anti Cena with no build at all.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

I liked it a lot actually. That and Punk's promo (NOT the horrible post-match segment) were the two highlights of an otherwise poor Raw.


----------



## planetarydeadlock

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Sure, it's going to be on a B PPV, but you look at the WWE's starpower and you can see entirely why they're doing it. Who else could Cena feud with? A jobber heel he can just go over to restore some pride after the Rock loss?

A likely Punk-Jericho rematch for the title in CHICAGO, and now a Lesnar-Cena match in CHICAGO, whom the majority will cheer Lesnar and boo Cena.

It's going to make people pay for Extreme Rules. 

It's 4 months till the next huge PPV. I can see why they want to capitalize on the post-WM buzz


----------



## Sydney Wolfe

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

And finally Cena got tough! This is the Cena we need! No more Flanders! Good for him.

Cena grinning = starbucks phony
Cena grinning with bleeding lips after a brawl with Lesnar = celtics tough.

I told you. Cena doesn't need to turn heel. He just need to be more aggressive and add some more movements to his repertory.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

I enjoyed it. 

It was very shocking to see Cena slap Lesnar. Lesnar though, he needs to remember this is fake, not UFC. He did seem to be landing some real legit punched on Cena, especially the one that make Cena's mouth bleed. 

It makes all the sense in the world to have Lesnar wrestle at Extreme Rules. The guy was a box office mega-draw for UFC. Let's see if he increases any viewers to WWE like he did to UFC.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Loving this storyline,Brock who was the top guy before being gone for years But John Lauranatis&other"suits"reaching out to him and Brock decides returning to"Legitimize"the company&be the top guy once again is very very basic..yet very effective!!

I think I'm going to recreate this in story designer in WWE'12!


I'm guessing Brock will win at ER But I'm betting this feud goes on until Summerslam..Where Cena wins to end it!!


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

It was awesome, the show went rapidly downhill afterward though.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> ^ That is true.


I have a funny feeling Lesnar/Triple H will happen at Summerslam with Triple H coming in to fire Big Johnny only for him to unleash Lesnar on Triple H. I also think this feud with Cena will continue into No Way Out in June inside the Cage.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

I personally loved!


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

The only reason I'm not buying the PPV, is because the match will end a no contest or some shit.

I'm buying paying £15 for a match with no ending. They will have other matches after this, so that is how this match will end.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*



Sydney Wolfe said:


> And finally Cena got tough! This is the Cena we need! No more Flanders! Good for him.
> 
> Cena grinning = starbucks phony
> Cena grinning with bleeding lips after a brawl with Lesnar = celtics tough.
> 
> I told you. Cena doesn't need to turn heel. He just need to be more aggressive and add some more movements to his repertory.


 Cena got taken down and busted open with one punch, then had to give a phony smile to hold back his tears, hardly what I consider tough....


----------



## MIZizAwesome

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

Glad cena got popped. Was waiting for something like that for awhile


----------



## PunkShoot

*All my marking out and excitement with the lesnar return has vanished*

What a shitty raw, The brawl was a good start, after that It was piss poor, the crowd was bad, the ending was terrible, everything about it.

All the hype and emotion I had with lesnar went right down the shitter.


----------



## whetherby

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

I thought it was very stupid. I was embarrassed to watch it. *I think the problem was the build up to it. Should NOT have used entertainment killer Big Johhny to bring out Lesnar. No one in the crowd was excited. The rock never had such lame introductions.*

I would have LOVED the brawl if it was after some trash talk or just SOMETHING else.


----------



## Underscore

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

Good? How about freaking awesome?

It was intense, it was aggressive, it was exciting, the blood helped add a sense of realism to it (even though it didn't need much help), and dammit if it didn't legit look like the two guys really needed to be pulled apart and it was a real fight.

Just awesome.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

I enjoyed it. It kind of had a old-school feel as the OP mentioned. It made the feud seem bigger than it actually was - when they had to get pretty much the whole roster to separate the two. The first punch Lesnar delivered to Cena looked brutal.


----------



## planetarydeadlock

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena isn't winning this feud if they're going to have Lesnar go for Rock next year. If Cena lost to Rock yet beat Lesnar, why would anyone believe Lesnar would beat the Rock?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> The only reason I'm not buying the PPV, is because the match will end a no contest or some shit.
> 
> I'm buying paying £15 for a match with no ending. They will have other matches after this, so that is how this match will end.


WWE is not TNA.


----------



## dancehipsocialist

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

I liked it. The slap from Cena was excellent. The connected punch from Lesnar, which initiated the blood, added that extra dose of intensity. Really felt like two titans were clashing together.

Only negative aspect was them using the whole roster to separate them. You had guys like Mark Henry, which for him is out of character, especially considering the recent escalation in intensity he has been showing the past fortnight. Also, you had guys like Sheamus who didn't appear for the rest of the show and had attacked a referee the previous Smackdown. Should have just been security and referees; would loved to have seen a few security guards and referees get flattened.


----------



## Drama

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

Brawl was good. Not a fan of Brock siding with Johnny and the match being at Extreme Rules. We have to wait and see though.


----------



## Underscore

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*



whetherby said:


> Should NOT have used entertainment killer Big Johhny to bring out Lesnar. No one in the crowd was excited. The rock never had such lame introductions.[/B]


I thought that way too initially, but after seeing Brock's backstage interview and the ending segment it looks like the Lesnar/Johnny relationship might make for an interesting angle. We'll see.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The Hardcore Show said:


> If he is wrestling the whole year then he is going to be. I really don't know where the idea came from that Lesnar was here only to wrestle Cena at Summerslam and The Rock at Wrestlemania when he has a contract for 35-40 dates.


No, they made him another guy by quickly aligning him with an authority figure instead of having him come in as a mega star on his own.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

It makes all the sense in the world to have Lesnar wrestle at Extreme Rules. The guy was a box office mega-draw for UFC. Let's see if he increases any viewers to WWE like he did to UFC.

Plus, I think this could possibly end up with Cena having some deserved time off. Have Lesnar completely demolish Cena after their match at Extreme Rules, then let Cena take some time off. Maybe he can film the Marine 3 movie while he's away? They have Lesnar, The Rock, Jericho, CM Punk, and Triple H. That's enough star power to let Cena relax for a few months. Then, have him return at say, Summerslam, and face Lesnar again (this time defeating him).


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

Boring.

The only reason people liked it was because it's Lesnar...

e:
Also they let Brock outpower Henry 2-3 times in that segment.
Fucking hate that shit.


----------



## FilthyMcPunk

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

I'm sure anyone who tuned in to see lesnar who may not be a wwe fan LOVED the whole three stooges bits tonight. Nothing like using the word legitimacy during your opening segment then having a silly character track down the three stooges...look out ufc....you've got some competition now.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I just dont like that Brock is in it with Laurinatis. Not one of them are really strong talkers. So im fine with them just having segments where they beat eachother up. Because talking is not gonna be the strongpoint in a Cena Vs. Brock feud with Laurinatis on the side.

Oh and im really disappointed Vince McMahon wasent the one that introduced Lesnar at the start of the show. Would have once again put over how big it is.

And I get why they have him wrestle at Extreme Rules. Strike while the iron is somewhat hot. I dont even think they trust themselves to keep Brock hot until SummerSlam. Just look at The Rock.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Punk/Jericho is still the only interesting thing on the show, and the segment tonight wasn't even good. Lesnar/Cena just isn't working for me. Lesnar's about as boring as they come. Cena, as great as he is when carrying feuds, is gonna have a tough time with this one. Not a popular opinion I realize, but that's my opinion.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Headliner said:


> No, they made him another guy by quickly aligning him with an authority figure instead of having him come in as a mega star on his own.


That is WWE failed attempt at trying to get people to hate Lesnar which they won't do. Still at least for me it did not bother me they did that.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*



FilthyMcPunk said:


> I'm sure anyone who tuned in to see lesnar who may not be a wwe fan LOVED the whole three stooges bits tonight. Nothing like using the word legitimacy during your opening segment then having a silly character track down the three stooges...look out ufc....you've got some competition now.


WWE isn't competition to UFC, and vice versa.

One is a sport, the other one is entertainment.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

It was brutal in a good way!


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Laurantitis with Lesnar is just like Heyman with Lesnar, or Vince McMahon with Lesnar.

Lesnar is always aligned with authority figures for some reason.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock to beat the living crap out of Cena at ER , sends him out to a keyfabe injury (to film the Marine 3) 

this will actually add to the whole "if i lose to you at WM Rock , i lose everything" .. i think they are going that route where Cena couldn't rise above hate and actually lost everything 

would be an interesting angle


----------



## Underscore

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*



Underscore said:


> I thought that way too initially, but after seeing Brock's backstage interview and the ending segment it looks like the Lesnar/Johnny relationship might make for an interesting angle. We'll see.


I just hope they don't screw it up and end up making Brock look "less than" he really is. That was my one concern, but again, we'll see.


----------



## LongHessa

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*

The IWC is stupid fucking retards. Im reading people complain about this and how "wwe ruined his return tonight and he shouldnt be fighting at a B PPV". Whatever. WWE is coming off a successful Mania, the highest rated RAW in a long time and has momentum. Booking lesnar/cena right away is a smart move to keep fans interested and the opening segment was terrific. What do you want them to do? Have Cena feud with Miz or Henry for the next 4 months till Summerslam while you all bitch about how nothing exciting is happening? They cant wait, people that are interested now wont wait 4 fucking months for Lesnar to have a big match, they'll tune out. jesus christ get a clue


----------



## Naman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I hope during Extreme Rules, Brock Lesnar legit forgets he's in a wrestling match and ends up physically devastating Cena after tonight.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm more interested in the Lesnar/Cena storyline the last 2 weeks than I was interested in the year long build to Rock/Cena.

No fruity pebbles, lady-parts, transvestite wonder women, "I'm here you not." Just straight-up brutality between two wrestlers.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The Hardcore Show said:


> That is WWE failed attempt at trying to get people to hate Lesnar which they won't do. Still at least for me it did not bother me they did that.


I know. 


itssoeasy23 said:


> Laurantitis with Lesnar is just like Heyman with Lesnar, or Vince McMahon with Lesnar.
> 
> Lesnar is always aligned with authority figures for some reason.


This is a different situation. Lesnar was just another guy back then.

Rock never felt like another guy to me over the last year. Because they didn't put him in positions for this to happen. Here you have a megastar coming back to the company and in one week you made him another guy by putting him in an angle. You didn't need to do this. It devalues him.


----------



## FilthyMcPunk

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*



itssoeasy23 said:


> WWE isn't competition to UFC, and vice versa.
> 
> One is a sport, the other one is entertainment.


Is that you vince?


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I think it would have been better if they waited to the PPV to align him with Lauranitis.

Aligning him with Johny and making him a heel makes sense because you know he's going to feud with Triple H down the road but to do it without any suspense is what kind of irks me.

The crowd was jacked for Brock's return they should have played it up for at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*



itssoeasy23 said:


> WWE isn't competition to UFC, and vice versa.
> 
> One is a sport, the other one is entertainment.


And the Three Stooges are neither.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*



FilthyMcPunk said:


> Is that you vince?


No, I'm not Vince McMahon, but I am speaking the truth.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

The problem with Lauranitis ( I think I spell it differently every time I write it ) is that he is too goofy. He isnt what Heyman or Vince was. He is closer to a joke then someone you take seriously. 
I just dont think its a good fit for someone like Brock who should come off as a legit badass. 

Imo what killed the Brock thing a litte was the awfulness that followed. The brawl was great, but the rest of the hour was Santino "comedy" and some squashmatches.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*



Pope67 said:


> And the Three Stooges are neither.


I thought they were entertaining.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Basically this is another feud designed to protect Cena from getting booed out of the building. They can't protect him forever.


----------



## gaco

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*



itssoeasy23 said:


> WWE isn't competition to UFC, and vice versa.
> 
> One is a sport, the other one is entertainment.


Yeah, but one is destroying the ppv's buys of the other.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*



dancehipsocialist said:


> Only negative aspect was them using the whole roster to separate them. You had guys like Mark Henry, which for him is out of character, especially considering the recent escalation in intensity he has been showing the past fortnight. Also, you had guys like Sheamus who didn't appear for the rest of the show and had attacked a referee the previous Smackdown. Should have just been security and referees; would loved to have seen a few security guards and referees get flattened.


Glad someone mentioned that. I absolutely hate it when they bring wrestlers out to seperate a brawl. Basically, when you see a wrestler coming out to seperate a brawl that has absolutely nothing to do with them, their character or interests, it basically means they are not important. What a great way to shit on your roster.

Anyway this Lesnar v Cena feud is getting a bit dumb. There doesn't even appear to be a point to this feud. No beef, no nothing. Just random attacks and brawling. Couldn't be bothered to think of a simple storyline? Pathetic. Typical WWE.

This RAW sucked and so did the crowd. I guess last week was a one off.


----------



## RICH ROZE

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*



Fabregas said:


> Glad someone mentioned that. I absolutely hate it when they bring wrestlers out to seperate a brawl. Basically, when you see a wrestler coming out to seperate a brawl that has absolutely nothing to do with them, their character or interests, it basically means they are not important. What a great way to shit on your roster.
> 
> Anyway this Lesnar v Cena feud is getting a bit dumb. There doesn't even appear to be a point to this feud. No beef, no nothing. Just random attacks and brawling. Couldn't be bothered to think of a simple storyline? Pathetic. Typical WWE.
> 
> This RAW sucked and so did the crowd. I guess last week was a one off.


there is a story line..it's just a simple one. Brock wants his spot back so he's going after the top guy.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Headliner said:


> Basically this is another feud designed to protect Cena from getting booed out of the building. They can't protect him forever.


They will because they will NEVER change anything about him. The one constant in WWE is that John Cena is not going to turn heel or pick up any of the traits when he had more of an edge not now and most likely not ever.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*



gaco said:


> Yeah, but one is destroying the ppv's buys of the other.


And this is relevant how? So just because UFC is beating WWE in buyrates, it means their competition.

The product's are different, the styles are different, and the programming is different. 

Vince McMahon allowed UFC to be mentioned on WWE television, their not competition.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The Hardcore Show said:


> They will because they will NEVER change anything about him. The one constant in WWE is that John Cena is not going to turn heel or pick up any of the traits when he had more of an edge not now and most likely not ever.


With Vince McMahon's ever changing mind, never say never.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Okay, I'll be straight up and ask this. Am I the only one who doesn't _feel_ that Lesnar is a "megastar", that supposedly everybody is making him out to be? I don't see it. He was huge in the UFC, but I just don't see that translating to the WWE one bit. I just don't think he's on the level of Rock, Cena or Austin at all. It's the reason why I find a match at Extreme Rules perfectly fine. Nobody even gave a shit when he came out to the ring tonight, in front of a casual WWE crowd. I don't know, perhaps future appearances will prove me wrong, I just don't see him as a megastar.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Okay, I'll be straight up and ask this. Am I the only one who doesn't _feel_ that Lesnar is a "megastar", that supposedly everybody is making him out to be? I don't see it. He was huge in the UFC, but I just don't see that translating to the WWE one bit. I just don't think he's on the level of Rock, Cena or Austin at all. It's the reason why I find a match at Extreme Rules perfectly fine. Nobody even gave a shit when he came out to the ring tonight, in front of a casual WWE crowd. I don't know, perhaps future appearances will prove me wrong, I just don't see him as a megastar.


He was never a megastar on the level of Hogan, Austin, or The Rock. He's a huge star that was a monster, he was going to be pushed as WWE's next top face. He left, went to UFC and drew in millions of people only because of his WWE name. No, he's not a megastar on the level of Hogan, but he's still a huge star.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Headliner said:


> With Vince McMahon's ever changing mind, never say never.


I am sure that as long as WWE is in the direction that they have been with the anti bullying stuff John Cena No 1 guy or not is going to be the face of it. If be some strike of lightning WWE ever went back to an Attitude era style of program then you can talk about WWE making changes to John Cena.


----------



## gaco

*Re: Cena/Lesnar Brawl - Good or Bad?*



itssoeasy23 said:


> And this is relevant how? So just because UFC is beating WWE in buyrates, it means their competition.
> 
> The product's are different, the styles are different, and the programming is different.
> 
> Vince McMahon allowed UFC to be mentioned on WWE television, their not competition.


The products don't need to be the same to be competition. If one can be compared to the other or even prejudice the other... it's competition.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The Hardcore Show said:


> I am sure that as long as WWE is in the direction that they have been with the anti bullying stuff John Cena No 1 guy or not is going to be the face of it. If be some strike of lightning WWE ever went back to an Attitude era style of program then you can talk about WWE making changes to John Cena.


WWE will never go back to the "Attitude Era style of programming." 

It simply doesn't sell anymore. If you want an example, I've got one: 

TNA.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



itssoeasy23 said:


> WWE will never go back to the "Attitude Era style of programming."
> 
> It simply doesn't sell anymore. If you want an example, I've got one:
> 
> TNA.


I know they are not you have a better chance of getting struck by lighting that ever seeing an era like that again. Outside of that happening John Cena is going to wrestle the rest of his career what he is now that was the point I was trying to make.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena got owned.


----------



## whetherby

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Is Lesnar being promoted as a heel? 

First night he seemed face
Tonight He seemed to be in the tweener zone.
Next week ?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The Hardcore Show said:


> I am sure that as long as WWE is in the direction that they have been with the anti bullying stuff John Cena No 1 guy or not is going to be the face of it. If be some strike of lightning WWE ever went back to an Attitude era style of program then you can talk about WWE making changes to John Cena.


A heel turn, a tweener turn, an edger Cena has nothing to do with any of that really. 

The problem is, they do things that are designed to protect Cena and the crowd knows that. So they resent it, and that makes it harder for them to force feed any type of pro Cena.

They are using Brock for this.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

All Rock and Cena did all year for the build was talk talk talk and call each other names and sang songs and rap. Lesnar and Cena's feud has already got more intensity and anger in just 2 weeks than The Rock and Cena's feud had for a whole year. That was the problem with the Rock/Cena feud there was no intensity in it, it was like 2 school boys calling each other names and making fun of each other. This feud feels intense and real like 2 guys that just wanna kick each others asses. Personally i can't wait for they're match at Extreme Rules Cena got bloody in a slight brawl, can't wait to see what happens in a match where anything goes.


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

Almost too intense. Somebody has to remind Lesnar again that this whole thing's suppose to be choreographed.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

This is what rock cena should have been

oh well, it'll still be fun to watch Brock squash cena


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

I think your damn right this feud is very damn intense this was one of the biggest elements missed in Rock vs Cena fued there was no fighting it was all talk talk and no action yet this is punches its pretty damn intense!


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

That's WWE booking for you. Good and bad whenever it wants to be.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

I'm more interested in Brock/Cena after two weeks, then I was interested in Rock/Cena after a year of build up.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

Its cause Lesnar is actually gonna appear on a more frequent basis, at least for a year. Where as The Rock was only active few weeks before mania and his SS match.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*



Dan Rodmon said:


> Its cause Lesnar is actually gonna appear on a more frequent basis, at least for a year. Where as The Rock was only active few weeks before mania and his SS match.


Thats not it, Rock was on Raw plenty the previous weeks leading up to Mania and not once was they're any intensity in they're feud it was all jokes and name calling, they could have easily had Rock and Cena get into a brawl like Cena and Brock had but they didn't. Brock and Cena make it look like they wanna kill each other, which makes the feud alot more interesting. The whole feud Cena was smiling and laughing making jokes and Rock repeated the same Shtick ever time he cut a promo on Cena it was stale and boring,


----------



## liberty_JAC

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

It is supposed to be more intense. The Rock was only the beginning of the dismantling of John Cena. It will get more intense as we go along, and Cena keeps being humiliated.

Eventually Cena will fight back and probably become more super than ever before. But, for now, it is very important that his feud with Lesnar be more intense than his feud with The Rock, as it symbolizes Cena being pushed ever further towards the edge of the cliff.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

It's a great Wrestlemania followup feud for Cena. If Brock wasn't around right now everyone would still be focused on the Rock. But now Rocky can go shoot his movies while the fans divert their attention to Lesnar/Cena, like cats following a rolled up piece of tinfoil.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

Brock's first bomb certainly didn't give the impression that he was 'acting'. That definitely helps ramp up the intensity. Seeing him punch and NOT try to hurt someone though is a little awkward.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*



liberty_JAC said:


> It is supposed to be more intense. The Rock was only the beginning of the dismantling of John Cena. It will get more intense as we go along, and Cena keeps being humiliated.
> 
> Eventually Cena will fight back and probably become more super than ever before. But, for now, it is very important that his feud with Lesnar be more intense than his feud with The Rock, as it symbolizes Cena being pushed ever further towards the edge of the cliff.


So a feud thats only gonna last a few months is supposed to be more intense than Rock/Cena a feud WWE put a whole year into and hyped for so long? i get what your saying but Rock/Cena should have been just as intense as this is for all the hype and time that was put into it.


----------



## RICH ROZE

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

true OP. That is why I'm glad Brock is heel. so no more face vs face shit.


----------



## XLNC04

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



RICH ROZE said:


> there is a story line..it's just a simple one. Brock wants his spot back so he's going after the top guy.


pretty much...he had his spotlight years ago as a heel and face on Smackdown.



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Okay, I'll be straight up and ask this. Am I the only one who doesn't _feel_ that Lesnar is a "megastar", that supposedly everybody is making him out to be? I don't see it. He was huge in the UFC, but I just don't see that translating to the WWE one bit. I just don't think he's on the level of Rock, Cena or Austin at all. It's the reason why I find a match at Extreme Rules perfectly fine. Nobody even gave a shit when he came out to the ring tonight, in front of a casual WWE crowd. I don't know, perhaps future appearances will prove me wrong, I just don't see him as a megastar.


he wasn't on that superstar/megastar level as the ones you mentioned, he was just that big beef dominant wrestler not to be fucked with. Basically he's doing like the Rock, he disappears for 8 years n comes back to beat the top name of the company. Even big names in early 2000's like him will have a hard time getting that crowd approval/hype. Cuz Brock had everyone off their feet when he was new to WWE, and Of course the 1st night back everyone will trip balls but with the way fans react these days....it's hard to please them fools lol.

and i'm also confused whether he's supposed to be Face or heel now. They popped hard during his backstage interview, then i felt like he got boo'd when he attacked cena wit the low blow.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



XLNC04 said:


> and i'm also confused whether he's supposed to be Face or heel now. They popped hard during his backstage interview, then i felt like he got boo'd when he attacked cena wit the low blow.


Why are you confused? Since when has a face done a low blow (other than Flair/Eddie)? Obvious heel is obvious, come on now.


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

You cant compare the two...Rock and Cena was a different type of entertainment...what Brock Brings is that intinsity WWE has not had in years....

Gotta keep Brock off the mic though...he was never a promo cutter...he needs to stick to one liners and thats about it...I will bet wgen it comes to promo's Cena will carry the big lug like he did 8 years ago....


----------



## wintersun1

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Anyone else dislike that horrific promo that was obviously written for him?


He knows how to talk on the mic, let him say waht he wants... sounded like he was rehearsing from a script.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*



DRAGONKNIGHT said:


> You cant compare the two...Rock and Cena was a different type of entertainment...what Brock Brings is that intinsity WWE has not had in years....
> 
> Gotta keep Brock off the mic though...he was never a promo cutter...he needs to stick to one liners and thats about it...I will bet wgen it comes to promo's Cena will carry the big lug like he did 8 years ago....


 This, however his promo backstage was pretty good.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Damn, Brock's 2nd night has already brought realism and intensity to WWE... da faq!

Credits to Cena too, it takes 2 hands to clap.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*



Mr Premium said:


> Almost too intense. Somebody has to remind Lesnar again that this whole thing's suppose to be choreographed.


This is true.


----------



## Colin Delaney

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Brocky seriously needs a mouth peice. A wrecking ball like him should not have the voice of a prison bitch. Plus he's just weak on promos I felt no intensity.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

They clearly want Lesnar as a heel, at least that how it looked from tonight. Associating himself with Big Johnny, low blowing Cena, his general demeanor just screamed heel. It'll work on the Cena fans, as you could hear the split reaction tonight, but there is no chance it'll fly with most of the older crowd/smarks. Still think Extreme Rules is a bit soon, but whatever, I'll take it and be cool with it.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

What are the chances of some fuck you jericho,y2gay, or fuck you cena chants happening at Extreme Rules?


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



rockymark94 said:


> What are the chances of some fuck you jericho,y2gay, or fuck you cena chants happening at Extreme Rules?


FU Cena is the only one that will likely be happening, Jericho isn't gay or a phony so don't expect those aggressive chants against him.


----------



## stonefort

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Was Lesnar reading his promo on Raw?
It was a good backstage promo. It kinda looked like he was reading it off cue cards off-camera. Not sure.


----------



## metr0man

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

So why didn't the locker room and the officials run out when Lesner attacked Cena at the end of the show??? Doesn't really make sense that everybody would go apeshit at them fighting at the beginning but not the end?


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

That crowd tonight pissed me the hell off....Not forcing anyone to like Lesnar, but god damn, that crowd stunk.


----------



## Colin Delaney

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



HHHbkDX said:


> That crowd tonight pissed me the hell off....Not forcing anyone to like Lesnar, but god damn, that crowd stunk.


Hey, HHHbkDK, thank you. No one else feels the same. Crowd was infuriating.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Washington shouldn't get a show till Tista comes back, so likely never!


----------



## wwffans123

*Brock/Cena have a fight,But Cena/Rock doesn't?*

Oh my god,WWE really screw up Cena/Rock feud.(N)(N)


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Brock/Cena have a fight,But Cena/Rock doesn't?*

Can we just put The Rock behind us and look forward to John Cena vs. Brock Lesnar? Half the threads in the RAW section are about The Rock.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rated R™ said:


> FU Cena is the only one that will likely be happening, Jericho isn't gay or a phony so don't expect those aggressive chants against him.


 I know he's not but with him going against Punk in his smarky hometown it's possible


----------



## Until May

*Re: Brock/Cena have a fight,But Cena/Rock doesn't?*

its cus brocks better


haha love makin rocky marks angry

anyway but really I think its because of brocks more "brawler" style


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I have a feeling Lesnar will destroy him, absolutely obliterate him at ER and Cena can take a break with an injury or something. Guy has been working an awful schedule lately, I mean when was the last time he had any sort of extended break? He must be beat up, my guess is they'll give him a few months and he'll attack the new WWE champ Lesnar (After he goes on a rampage) for a feud at SS or something down the line.


----------



## eXcecution3r

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



HHHbkDX said:


> That crowd tonight pissed me the hell off....Not forcing anyone to like Lesnar, but god damn, that crowd stunk.


I think we got used to the Miami crowd  lol


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



stonefort said:


> Was Lesnar reading his promo on Raw?
> It was a good backstage promo. It kinda looked like he was reading it off cue cards off-camera. Not sure.


Looked that way, you could see the light of the monitor shining off his face and the light reflection in his eyes. Was way too obvious!


----------



## VILLAIN

*The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*

Honestly with Lesnar back in the WWE Im pretty sure most of the superstars are shitting themselves. This guy is a legit badass and could tear apart most people. After the bust up he had with Cena I'm almost certain most of the wrestlers are staying out his way and praying to god they dont get booked in a match with him.

This guy is a legit bully and has definietly got all of the superstars thinking " OH SH*T! "


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



RandySavagesShades said:


> Looked that way, you could see the light of the monitor shining off his face and the light reflection in his eyes. Was way too obvious!


 How hard is it to cut an unscripted promo about you conquering another form of entertainment & you being the reason that sport propelled to great success fpalm


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*

Why do I have a feeling this thread will be closed.

Lesnar is very unsafe to work with, the punch to Cena proves that.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*

Could you imagine Cm Punk cutting a worked shoot promo on Lesnar only to get ripped apart.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*

Maybe I shouldnt of used the profanity but I thought it was well fitting for the thread.


----------



## EliteXC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar is the best thing WWE has done in a long time. Let's just hope they keep this attitude up and don't ruin it.


----------



## wwetrex

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*

I been reading on here how people want a Brock vs Punk feud. Have you guys seen what he did to Cena? Brock would fold Punk in half.


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*



wrestling_junkie said:


> Maybe I shouldnt of used the profanity but I thought it was well fitting for the thread.


Not for profanity, because there is a huge thread on Brock already.


----------



## RKO696

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*

Lesnar probably doesn't even interact with about 90% of the locker room. I'm sure they'll be fine


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

honestly , i don't wanna see anymore bitching on Lesnar's mic skills 

that promo today was great , it's not the best promo in the world , but it was not bad and went really well


----------



## scottyds.a.f.c

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*



wwetrex said:


> I been reading on here how people want a Brock vs Punk feud. Have you guys seen what he did to Cena? Brock would fold Punk in half.


And how do you know that? Just because Punk isn't as " buff " as Cena, means Punk will be hurt more by the same punch? Obviously Cena is just soft as shite, who knows if Punk could take it or not.. Only one way to find out.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*



scottyds.a.f.c said:


> And how do you know that? Just because Punk isn't as " buff " as Cena, means Punk will be hurt more by the same punch? Obviously Cena is just soft as shite, who knows if Punk could take it or not.. Only one way to find out.


I'm sure you never been in a fight before. Its not about who's hard & who's soft if lesnar would've punched Punk or any superstar in the lip like he did with Cena than their lip would bleed as well.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rocky Mark said:


> honestly , i don't wanna see anymore bitching on Lesnar's mic skills
> 
> that promo today was great , it's not the best promo in the world , but it was not bad and went really well


People won't get over that shitty promo he did years ago with zach gowen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*

Lesnar is a man amongst men. They should take notes. But Punk would gladly welcome that type of style. So would DB.


----------



## XFace

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*



wrestling_junkie said:


> Maybe I shouldnt of used the profanity but I thought it was well fitting for the thread.


Wrestling fans these days are way to sensitive. God damn kids.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*

Brock was a wrestler who jumped into UFC - the mistake that some makes is that they think he is the only one who could have achieved that and is therefore an object that other wrestlers should fear. it works for his character, but not in real life.

There are a lot of bad-asses in WWE - they have to be to do that job. I am sure they will be just fine.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*



rockymark94 said:


> I'm sure you never been in a fight before. Its not about who's hard & who's soft if lesnar would've punched Punk or any superstar in the lip like he did with Cena than their lip would bleed as well.


Completely true. I've been assaulted before and was punched square in the mouth. Didn't hurt a damn bit but my lip split open pretty quickly and I bled quite a lot.


----------



## Zedders

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Think Brock is definitely going over at ER and he'll probably put Cena on the shelf. I'm going to enjoy that.


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*



scottyds.a.f.c said:


> And how do you know that? Just because Punk isn't as " buff " as Cena, means Punk will be hurt more by the same punch? Obviously Cena is just soft as shite, who knows if Punk could take it or not.. Only one way to find out.


If Brock did to Punk what he did to Cena last night, his eyes would pop out of its socket and his brain would've been exposed.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

It'll be a no contest at ER. It's clear as day Lesnar or Cena aren't winning that match. They will have other matches down the line.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*

Yeah bleeding when you get punched right in the mouth ain't being soft. soft would have been if he made a big deal about or if he was shaken up. but he looked like he wasn't even bothered.


----------



## TyreekD

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I like Lesnar and all but what happen to him? Its like he has a gut and his arms decreased.


----------



## Aloverssoulz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I have never heard Brock's voice before...wow...i'm just going to leave it at that...

As for his promo on RAW. I heard he was bad at promos, but I was told that he got better at them while at UFC. If this is an improved Brock promo than I don't ever want to see his first ones.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGYi2yi92eQ

This looked like a legit brawl lol best raw moment in ages


----------



## Bork_Laser

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Ridiculous decision to have Lesnar v Cena at a PPV live Extreme Rules, Should of waited until SummerSlam.


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Aloverssoulz said:


> I have never heard Brock's voice before...wow...i'm just going to leave it at that...


do you have a better/manly voice you fucking jackass?


----------



## Bork_Laser

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



TyreekD said:


> I like Lesnar and all but what happen to him? Its like he has a gut and his arms decreased.


Diverticulitis, Although he is still 270 pounds.


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



TyreekD said:


> I like Lesnar and all but what happen to him? Its like he has a gut and his arms decreased.


He's had to deal with a life threatening disease twice, each time he came back from it he was noticeably smaller and flabbier .


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

Brock is an intense and legitimately scary dude, something neither Rock and Cena are.


----------



## XFace

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*



Mr Premium said:


> If Brock did to Punk what he did to Cena last night, his eyes would pop out of its socket and his brain would've been exposed.


LOL,

When i do agree that Punk should hit the gym more often and sculpt himself into the batman-looking badass he is meant to be, i really don`t want this to stop a feud between the two.


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

Rock/Cena: (Talk, blah, fruity pebbles, tooth fairy, chinese food) 1 year.

Lesnar/Cena: (Smacked in the face, mouth full of blood, kicked in the nuts) 2 weeks.

EDIT: Don't get it twisted, I liked the Rock vs Cena build up. I just think the comparisons are kind of funny. Of course the feuds are completely different. Lesnar and Cena have a history with each other in the WWE so it's obviously going to be more personal and physical.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

Two different angles. It was face Vs face. But this is face vs heel.

The face can do these things to the heel and the heel can do these things to the face.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

The brawl was good but to put Lesnar with Ace as "just another pro wrestling heel" is stupid, I also can't believe that they're giving Brock/Cena away on a random PPV that nobody cares about. Ridiculous booking. How many extra buys they're going to get from Brock now? 100k on the first show and then what? instead of doing a huge feud for SS and draw a monster buyrate.

Another thing is IF Brock brought a different fanbase to RAW, they drove them away after half hour with their crap. What a terrible show, clowns and bad actors like Punk doing parody of a soap opera. Horrendous and I officially hate wrestling again. 

Good job Vince, you paid the guy $5 million to do a 250k show instead of a 150k show and one big quarter hour rating, you're a genius! Like I predicted, they're going to kill his drawing power by July, maybe even before that. 

His backstage promo was good and believable BTW(except the part where he said that he took WWE to new heights, which is not true but he took UFC and the MMA world to new heights)


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

^ Are you really surprised Rock316AE?


----------



## wwetrex

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Lesnar is a man amongst men. They should take notes. But Punk would gladly welcome that type of style. So would DB.


You're right but the match will look like this:


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

Rock/Cena was a different angle, different story with different characters. Lesnar/Cena is not even close to being as big as that feud was especially now that they're killing their angle by giving away their match on a random show.


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

I didn't think they would mention the UFC. but it would be idiotic if they didn't have. 
-Brock Lesnar, the anomaly, the superathlete that left WWE 8 years ago
-where has he been in those years?
-I don't know, maybe living in a cave, he said something about pulling horseshoes from asses, drinking Coors Light, hunting and banging Sable.



Mr Premium said:


> Almost too intense. Somebody has to remind Lesnar again that this whole thing's suppose to be choreographed.


hahaha do you imagine he knocks Cena out at the PPV match then stands there like "oh shit, this wasn't supposed to happen"


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

No, but the stupidity on this show exceed all my expectation. From putting Brock with Ace, to the stupid comedy, to the bad acting, to the match at ER. Worst way possible to book a show after you got the biggest MMA star of all time on your roster. I forgot that this is WWE in 2012 after all. You know, the same company that tried to ruin The Rock's legacy just to get Cena a few cheers.


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*

I'm sure they're not "shitting it". They'll all be positive about it, business will pick up and that affects everyone's pay checks and opportunities. Maybe a small number of talent weren't happy with his reported guarantee, but that will raise everyone's game as it creates an atmosphere of competition to try and get to that level.


----------



## lisa12000

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

Its actually a shame that its going to be stalled next week tbh, it could do with a week by week build up to ER rather than having a week off next week; I guess next week Cena will be booked to have a random match with someone (i think a tag match is the main event) which will make no sense to the storyline at all


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I don't see how putting Brock Lesnar with John Laurinaitis makes him "just another heel"... When The Rock aligned with Vince McMahon in The Corporation, he wasn't "just another heel". But if you want to complain, go ahead...


----------



## Shifte

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

Rock and Cena just fighting would be a waste of the two best mic workers they have. Of course this feud is different; if it wasn't it'd be the same.

Also; don't mistake stiffing for intensity. Take away the blood and it's literally just the usual brawl


----------



## wjd1989

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*

Stick him in there with the Undertaker.  

Taker is known in the industry for putting people in their places, whenever they think they are bigger or better than the business. Lesnar is a punk, and bringing him back gets the ultimate thumbs down from me. 

He is dangerous to work with - similar to Goldberg in 1998/1999.


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

If they're paying the guy the reported 5 mill I doubt they'll have him out there just talking.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I hope they drop the angle with him being with Laurinaitis.

Man, Brock saying 'Thank you, mr Laurinaitis' 'Yes Mr Laurinaitis' God, Brock isn't a geek.

Laurinaitis is associated with geeks and mid-carders.

Brock isn't a mid-carder or a geek. He could of got over with being a heel another way, than just putting him side by side with Ace.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

I agree 100%. Also.. Cena has a very bad chin. I am loving this feud.


----------



## SOSheamus

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

WWE didnt want either Cena or Rock to get hurt before Mania. But they could have brawled a little on the last episode before mania.


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*



wjd1989 said:


> Stick him in there with the Undertaker.
> 
> Taker is known in the industry for putting people in their places, whenever they think they are bigger or better than the business. Lesnar is a punk, and bringing him back gets the ultimate thumbs down from me.
> 
> He is dangerous to work with - similar to Goldberg in 1998/1999.


and what is Taker supposed to do to him?


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*



Brock_Lock said:


> and what is Taker supposed to do to him?


Yep. Taker's too busy sticking it to Michelle to care about Brock. At least for the moment.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

Yup coz Cena stop being a no-sell goofball since WM.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I can see another Stable forming with Johnny at the head, he even has his own entrance now much like Vince, he's already got Otunga by his side constant, can see Lesnar becoming the Champ before long, Ziggler and Swagger w/Vickie, it'd be the gayest stable in History but at least it's a starting point.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

I am glad this match isnt booked for summerslamor WM as it would have supposedly been a better business decision like many here say, BUT it kills alot of hype. People got sick of the Rock/Cena feud and it just lost its spark, everything was just overdone at the point that there was absolutely nothing left to do/say and they were still a few weeks away from WM. 

Plus Rock/Cena just ended, I am glad I dont have to wait for Brock/Cena for another year because this one would have definitely failed. Brock/Cena is just about intensity and kicking each others ass and no other bullshit. This sort of a feud cant go on for too long. Cant wait for ER.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*



zkorejo said:


> I agree 100%. Also.. Cena has a very bad chin. I am loving this feud.


Getting your lip busted open means you have a suspect chin? That's new.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*



Kalashnikov said:


> Getting your lip busted open means you have a suspect chin? That's new.


Yea.. I think that first punch rocked him. He looked dazed.










Lol.. he looks like Joker from TDK in that pic.


----------



## ultimatekrang

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

bullshit. the rock cena feud was more intense the very first moment rock even mentioned cena, because nobody had bashed THE ELEPHANT IN THE ROOM so openly like that before.

this one is great to tho, pretty much soley because brock is a badass. very enjoyable seeing cena get his smug face messed up!


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*



Carcass said:


> I'm more interested in Brock/Cena after two weeks, then I was interested in Rock/Cena after a year of build up.


Same here. It feels like a match thats gonna answer our question "is it truly a new era going on?". Im also happy that he seems to be there full time.


----------



## mr bigglesworth

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

Cena can't no sell a bloody mouth. That's the best thing.


----------



## Flyman

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

Rock vs Cena was a Face vs Face match and Brock is a heel against Cena.Dont blame Rocky,blame the shitty wwe booking and the match was planned a year in advance.


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Johnny Laryngitis + Brock Lesnar = Amazing.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm enjoying the way they are using Brock Lesnar with bringing him in as a heel and associating himself with John Laurinaitis. I don't really believe Brock Lesnar will get heat on a consistent basis just due to how adored he is by so many WWE fans but I think it was still the best decision. Lesnar hasn't ever been known for his promo ability but they need to give this guy some better material. That promo he cut on Raw tonight was fucking cringe worthy and sounded like something a ten year old came up with. It seems like WWE just threw that promo at him the last second and told him to read it off. Brock Lesnar is supposed to be a monster heel that is man handling John Cena. Yet he's cutting promos saying 'I'm an ass kicker' or 'He can never hold my jockstrap in a MILLION years'. Brock isn't exactly a great mic worker so for god sakes please give this guy something to work with. Lesnar's delivery wasn't exactly believeable or come off as very heelish to me but I'll give him a break this time when he's working with that type of material. 

So far so good with what they are doing with Lesnar as a character but I don't agree with them doing a Lesnar\Cena match so prematurely. I understand WWE didn't want to do Rock\Cena all over again announcing the match a year prior to the event but they could have at least saved this match for SummerSlam. Lesnar returning to Wrestle for the first time in eight years going against the biggest face of the company and they are going to waste it on Extreme Rules? Perhaps they plan on Lesnar taking Cena out of action for a few months leading up to there rematch at SummerSlam. I still don't really see the benefit in this though. Both men are already established stars so how is this going to establish anything for the company? Don't get me wrong because Cena\Lesnar would be a good scenario but they are going about this all wrong. I just hope this all pays off with Lesnar ultimately putting over CM Punk.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

It's Brock Lesnar we're talking about. Of course the feud is focused on physicallity over promos.

Still this feud really hasn't been that interesting. Outside of a bloody lip last night was horrible.


----------



## layeth87smack

*Re: Brock/Cena have a fight,But Cena/Rock doesn't?*



Fargerov said:


> Can we just put The Rock behind us and look forward to John Cena vs. Brock Lesnar? Half the threads in the RAW section are about The Rock.


ppl are still talking because we just had a huge mania and rock has now beaten all of the biggest names at mania...quite a feat....So only 8 days after his last appearance, talk of him is unwarrented?



Until May said:


> its cus brocks better
> 
> 
> haha love makin rocky marks angry
> 
> anyway but really I think its because of brocks more "brawler" style


whos angry? Im both glad brock is back and also love going back and watch rocks unreal miami weekend and pretty much anything else he's ever done.....


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

They cant afford to give Cena time off. Brock isn't wrestling at the house shows or the international shows.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

yes it is more intense


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I don't think they would take that big of a hit if they gave Cena's stale ass two months off. It would allow the audience to get more accustomed with CM Punk being the top babyface of the show. It would be a good test to to see how Punk handles the pressure as well.


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Putting him with Jonny is super lame, why go that route?

Lesnar should just be the wrecking ball, he doesn't need anybody else.

Also, he has gotten much better at promos and on the mic, UFC must have helped with that.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Possibly the worst Punk promo i've ever seen.

That show will have scared off so many people.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

It would but I don't think they will.


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> No, but the stupidity on this show exceed all my expectation. From putting Brock with Ace, to the stupid comedy, to the bad acting, to the match at ER. Worst way possible to book a show after you got the biggest MMA star of all time on your roster. I forgot that this is WWE in 2012 after all. You know, the same company that tried to ruin The Rock's legacy just to get Cena a few cheers.


Pretty much this.

Having Lessnar/Cena at ER just makes no sense to me, and having him put with Jonny makes less.

His drawing power will be killed off by WWE, make no doubt about that.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> The brawl was good but to put Lesnar with Ace as "just another pro wrestling heel" is stupid, I also can't believe that they're giving Brock/Cena away on a random PPV that nobody cares about. Ridiculous booking. How many extra buys they're going to get from Brock now? 100k on the first show and then what? instead of doing a huge feud for SS and draw a monster buyrate.
> 
> Another thing is IF Brock brought a different fanbase to RAW, they drove them away after half hour with their crap. What a terrible show, clowns and bad actors like Punk doing parody of a soap opera. Horrendous and I officially hate wrestling again.
> 
> Good job Vince, you paid the guy $5 million to do a 250k show instead of a 150k show and one big quarter hour rating, you're a genius! Like I predicted, they're going to kill his drawing power by July, maybe even before that.
> 
> His backstage promo was good and believable BTW(except the part where he said that he took WWE to new heights, which is not true but he took UFC and the MMA world to new heights)





Rock316AE said:


> No, but the stupidity on this show exceed all my expectation. From putting Brock with Ace, to the stupid comedy, to the bad acting, to the match at ER. Worst way possible to book a show after you got the biggest MMA star of all time on your roster. I forgot that this is WWE in 2012 after all. You know, the same company that tried to ruin The Rock's legacy just to get Cena a few cheers.


100% agree with the above.

What did you think about smiling John no selling last week or do I really need to ask LOL. But seriously, get's his ass kicked by Lesnar but comes out smiling like nothing happened AGAIN and has the nerve to smile when he's bleeding from the vicious beatdown by Brock (BTW, well done Brock for giving that piece of shit a taste of his own medicine). And don't get me started about his lame ass jab towards The Rock... How unprofessional can you get.


----------



## Example

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I wouldn't worry too much about the Johnny affiliation with Brock. I can't see it making any difference as the only reason I would guess Brock has aligned himself with Johnny is to get his hands on Cena at Extreme Rules. There is no way the WWE can not portray Brock as an animal, not sure if they even meant to with that brawl as i'm pretty sure that punch wasn't supposed to be that powerful.


----------



## frx

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Let me guess... Cena is an unprofessional bastard for smiling too much. But Brock is freaking awesome for stiff punching a co-wrestler.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> The brawl was good but to put Lesnar with Ace as "just another pro wrestling heel" is stupid, I also can't believe that they're giving Brock/Cena away on a random PPV that nobody cares about. Ridiculous booking. How many extra buys they're going to get from Brock now? 100k on the first show and then what? instead of doing a huge feud for SS and draw a monster buyrate.
> 
> Another thing is IF Brock brought a different fanbase to RAW, they drove them away after half hour with their crap. What a terrible show, clowns and bad actors like Punk doing parody of a soap opera. Horrendous and I officially hate wrestling again.
> 
> Good job Vince, you paid the guy $5 million to do a 250k show instead of a 150k show and one big quarter hour rating, you're a genius! Like I predicted, they're going to kill his drawing power by July, maybe even before that.
> 
> *His backstage promo was good and believable BTW*(except the part where he said that he took WWE to new heights, which is not true but he took UFC and the MMA world to new heights)


His backstage promo was fucking shitty. Swagger could have cut that one. Dunno how you criticize Punk for a promo and then go on to praise Brock... It wasnt Punks best promo and he is slowly getting stale but still no comparison.


I agree with the rest though


----------



## $id

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

^that made the cena smile badasss tbf^


THis is a work come on,just to show that lesnar is "legit"(about cena punch)

The reason lesnars promo was awsome cuz it was lesnar talking,he has that asshole vibe about him cuz hes legitimately that strong/agile/good.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



$id said:


> ^that made the cena smile badasss tbf^
> 
> 
> THis is a work come on,just to show that lesnar is "legit"
> 
> The reason lesnars promo was awsome cuz it was lesnar talking,he has that asshole vibe about him cuz hes legitimately that strong/agile/good.


He can do that without talking. He just cant do it.


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

imo wwe dropped the ball with lesnar already


----------



## RICH ROZE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

quit bitching about Brock/Cena happening at Extreme Rules. Would be stupid to wait for 4 monthes and people would grow tired of it. make sure you don't quit your day job when your trying become a wwe booker.


----------



## Example

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



lesnarism said:


> imo wwe dropped the ball with lesnar already


Why because he made Cena look weak by smashing him in the face? or because he showed up at RAW this week? or because they are wasting his re-debut match at EE.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar came off like the arrogant megastar he should be, 90% of the things he said were true and he was believable in his delivery. Lesnar was never Rock or Flair but since his heel run in August 2003 he got better tremendously and was more than a decent mic worker by 2004. Punk was phony as usual with terrible acting, doing angry faces with his skinny body and looking ridiculous in general while the crowd is bored as hell. Lesnar's line about the fact that Cena can't hold his jock strap was awesome and got a big pop from the crowd.

When you think about it, they're giving away Lesnar/Cena now, and Brock is going to wrestle at SS so the only logical choices are HHH and Orton. Orton can be the believable babyface against Lesnar and it's a big match, not as big as Lesnar/Cena but still a decent SS main event. Lesnar/HHH can be good if HHH is willing to job clean, it's a big match and maybe a dream match to some people. Either way, Brock needs to win all his matches until WM29. So Cena, Orton and HHH are going to do the job unless they want to kill him on purpose.



lesnarism said:


> imo wwe dropped the ball with lesnar already


No doubt.


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Example said:


> Why because he made Cena look weak by smashing him in the face? or because he showed up at RAW this week? or because they are wasting his re-debut match at EE.


i dont buy that whole johnny thing,,cena´s smiling after lesnar legit clubbers him in the mouth,,and the match at EE and why make him do a lowblow that was lame he is supposed to be a beast but he resorts to kicking him in the nuts he should have just suplexed him and then a f5


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I thought his backstage promo was good.

Look Brock was never the best on the mic and never will be. But what go him over was he is a legit beast in the ring and just looks badass.

I don't think him and Johnny Ace will have much to do with each other anymore, I think they wanted the crowd to know and everyone else, that he's playing heel and Cena is the baby face. I think/hope that was all that was about.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

I hope but I don't think so, I think that we're going to see Otunga walking with Lesnar to the ring soon, maybe even trying to help him at ER to protect Cena. Everything is possible with these morons.

The Lesnar promo was great just for the simple fact that I believed what this guy said, you don't need more.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*



FredForeskinn said:


> Same here. It feels like a match thats gonna answer our question "is it truly a new era going on?". Im also happy that he seems to be there full time.


pretty much this!


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Really they should throw some money at Paul Heyman. If Brock tries to cut a promo any longer than 5 mins, then he'll have trouble. 

Heyman should of came back with him.


----------



## Example

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

The only thing from RAW that I didn't get from Brock/Cena was the low blow. Would of been fine if Lesnar just clotheslined Cena, picked him up and F5ed him. As for the Otunga leading him to the ring or getting involved in ER I just can't see WWE making Lesnar look weak like that.

I'm just hoping the WWE don't make a big mistake and have Cena go over clean at ER. I can see there being an agreement between Brock and WWE that says he will win against Cena.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

From what they said, Vince doesn't want to work with Heyman ever again, so unfortunately it's not happening. Brock will be fine, he was great in August 2003-March 2004, he can do it again. Just needs the confidence, his presence will do the rest.


----------



## The Main Headliner

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

That's the first thing I though when Cena slapped Lesnar and brawl broke out. But the build up isn't rock and cena's fault; it's the wwe's fault. They're the ones to booked it to be a talkfest.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

If Brock isn't putting Cena outta action and out for months, then I can only see a non contest or something.

It is to early for the match and having Cena lose clean in two straight PPV's, isn't going to happen. And Brock wont lose because it's pretty obvious why he wont lose. 

So the only way I see a winner is if Brock puts him outta action and looks like a beast, for Cena to come back just before SummerSlam or whatever. But if not, I see a non contest and no one wins. And I'm not going to waste my money on a non contest.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

They're different people. Lesnar's physical. Rock's more about talking his opponent down. I like that we have two totally different styles of feuds.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*



Mr Premium said:


> Almost too intense. Somebody has to remind Lesnar again that this whole thing's suppose to be choreographed.












Cry me a fucking river I want it to look realistic. If it to intense for you go watch Hannah Montana


----------



## Aloverssoulz

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Cry me a fucking river I want it to look realistic. If it to intense for you go watch Hannah Montana


They can make it look realistic without busting eachothers faces open. If you want total realism go watch UFC with it's random meaningless fights and laying on top of eachother for 15 minutes every match. WWE is about entertainment. Brock needs to learn how to act like a pro wrestler and not a UFC fighter. 

PS. He also needs to learn how to speak on mic. Dude is the walking stereotype of idiotic meat head *******.


----------



## gayboiste

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*

am actually pleased hes back

it gives the fans and the company something other to focus on than john cena - its about time someone takes his so called crown - i think a brock and cm punk rivalry wouldnt be so bad - but id like to see brock destroy cena first before any other rivalries or storylines take over the beat down of john cena

and a plus for some females and gay men like myself - another fit lad worth watching


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Don't care what happens regarding booking and who wins. Brock, like Rock, will always be better than Cena and this perthetic excuse of a roster. Anybody says otherwise needs to commit suicide asap (like bboy).


----------



## L-U-D

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*



-Halo- said:


> Why do I have a feeling this thread will be closed.
> 
> Lesnar is very unsafe to work with, the punch to Cena proves that.


Seemed entirely intentional on Lesnar's part if I'm honest.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> If Brock isn't putting Cena outta action and out for months, then I can only see a non contest or something.
> 
> It is to early for the match and having Cena lose clean in two straight PPV's, isn't going to happen. And Brock wont lose because it's pretty obvious why he wont lose.
> 
> So the only way I see a winner is if Brock puts him outta action and looks like a beast, for Cena to come back just before SummerSlam or whatever. But if not, I see a non contest and no one wins. And I'm not going to waste my money on a non contest.


I can see Cena takin gsome time off to be honest. Cena can take a few months off now that they have Lesnar to replace him. Also I can imagine that when he's gone, Lesnar and Laurenitis will run RAW. Cena will be the one to 'save RAW'.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

And after Brock takes care of Cena, he turns his attention to Punk.

In 'kayfabe' to be the 'top guy' you have to be the WWE champion.


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*

It's sort of funny that people are automatically assuming that Lesnar is such a terror to work with considering the fact that Zach Gowen said several times Brock took great care of him during their feud.

Lesnar is going from legit fighting to throwing pretend punches so I'm sure he's going to work stiff at first but it will get better. If he was generally out to maim people he'd be driving Cena's face into the mat with the F5 instead of just tossing him harmlessly to the ground.


----------



## Jobbin'likenoother

*Lesnar: What if....*

OK, so he clearly doesn't need the money....

What if he came back to stick it to VKM after WWE nearly bankrupting him between 04 & 07?

Either a) walking away with the WWE title or b) shooting in a title match to become champ when not booked to.

The repercussions... Thoughts?


----------



## FreakyZo

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*



Aloverssoulz said:


> They can make it look realistic without busting eachothers faces open. If you want total realism go watch UFC with it's random meaningless fights and laying on top of eachother for 15 minutes every match. WWE is about entertainment. Brock needs to learn how to act like a pro wrestler and not a UFC fighter.
> 
> PS. He also needs to learn how to speak on mic. Dude is the walking stereotype of idiotic meat head *******.


Awwww... they are all right if that's what you want to hear. Those are two big fucking guys hitting each other, stop being a pussy


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

yes its great, that accidental brock punch and brawl will take this feud to the next level, the blood sold it, and accidental moments like that can make legendary moments.

the only bad thing is it shows lesnar to be a liability already, it was a hell of a stiff.


----------



## Example

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> And after Brock takes care of Cena, he turns his attention to Punk.
> 
> In 'kayfabe' to be the 'top guy' you have to be the WWE champion.


Yeah the title that hasn't main evented since TLC! The WWE seriously need to sort that out, I understood why it wasn't main event at Mania/Rumble but should have been at Elimination Chamber.

If Brock goes over Cena then how can Punk have any chance?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Example said:


> Yeah the title that hasn't main evented since TLC! The WWE seriously need to sort that out, I understood why it wasn't main event at Mania/Rumble but should have been at Elimination Chamber.
> 
> If Brock goes over Cena then how can Punk have any chance?


They can always push Punk as someone with an MMA background who doesn't take shit. It would work. Cena is based off strength. Punk is based off speed.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*



The Enforcer said:


> It's sort of funny that people are automatically assuming that Lesnar is such a terror to work with considering the fact that Zach Gowen said several times Brock took great care of him during their feud.
> 
> Lesnar is going from legit fighting to throwing pretend punches so I'm sure he's going to work stiff at first but it will get better. If he was generally out to maim people he'd be driving Cena's face into the mat with the F5 instead of just tossing him harmlessly to the ground.


Yeah, the only person i remember him seriously injuring was Hardcore Holly, but Holly was also to blame for that.


----------



## Aloverssoulz

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*



FreakyZo said:


> Awwww... they are all right if that's what you want to hear. Those are two big fucking guys hitting each other, stop being a pussy


You're an idiot that doesn't know a damn thing about pro wrestling. 

If Brock doesn't learn how to hold back and busts up Cena's face in their first real match of the feud at the PPV it'll be worst than Edge vs. Matt Hardy at Summerslam 05'.

All you tools need to stop sucking Brock's dick. He doesn't care about you fans or pro wrestling. 

When Alex Riley and Mason Ryan were botching all of you were making threads saying they should be fired or removed from RAW (which they were). Brock is no different. He needs to get back to the basics of pro wrestling because right now he's unsafe to be in the ring with. 

Hypocritical marks.


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



optikk sucks said:


> They can always push Punk as someone with an MMA background who doesn't take shit. It would work. Cena is based off strength. Punk is based off speed.


but lesnar has both ,,he has strength and speed they said that 100 times about him that he has the power of a super heavyweight and the speed of a cruiserweight


----------



## illmat

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

People have to understand that of course this fued is more intense because they wrestle within weeks, not a year later. Also, Brock was always known as physically intimidating, not a trash talker. I like it but I just hope WWE don't ruin the fued.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



lesnarism said:


> but lesnar has both ,,he has strength and speed they said that 100 times about him that he has the power of a super heavyweight and the speed of a cruiserweight


That's true. But in terms of MMA - if that's the kind of route they would want to go down - it's not usually about size. A smaller guy can beat a bigger guy if his technique is better.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

I just hope Lesnar can still put on a decent match. I don't really want to see UFC Brock 2.0...


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*



Aloverssoulz said:


> They can make it look realistic without busting eachothers faces open. If you want total realism *go watch UFC with it's random meaningless fights and laying on top of eachother for 15 minutes every match*. WWE is about entertainment. Brock needs to learn how to act like a pro wrestler and not a UFC fighter.
> 
> PS. He also needs to learn how to speak on mic. Dude is the walking stereotype of idiotic meat head *******.


Not sure what you're watching. Did you watch 1 fight and assume the whole sport is guys laying on each other? and meaningless? The whole point is to win the title and I'm not Inigo to lie, the UFC has better "Storylines" than the WWE does these days. :side:


----------



## Itzvan

*Re: Lesnar: What if....*

What a stupid thread.


----------



## D-Tre

*Re: Lesnar: What if....*

Lesnar doesn't need money?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



Example said:


> Yeah the title that hasn't main evented since TLC! The WWE seriously need to sort that out, I understood why it wasn't main event at Mania/Rumble but should have been at Elimination Chamber.
> 
> If Brock goes over Cena then how can Punk have any chance?


Well you could do it like they have been doing Henry vs Punk, Punk got really beat up in these last two matches. I don't think anyone would buy Punk going toe to toe with Lesnar and coming out on top, like you could with Cena and someone like Henry or Show.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

Grow a pair ffs, it looked legit, looked intense. These guys now have a blood fued.


----------



## Klee

*Re: Lesnar: What if....*

There will be a clause in his contract no doubt that would get him in serious trouble if he tried anything.

Anyway, my guess is he needs the money! :kanye


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



optikk sucks said:


> That's true. But in terms of MMA - if that's the kind of route they would want to go down - it's not usually about size. A smaller guy can beat a bigger guy.


Except when the bigger guy is a better fighter, is faster, stronger, has better stand up and ground game, has a bigger reach and is heavier by 40 pounds kayfabe and about 60 for real to top it off. Going the MMA route will NOT work.


----------



## LINK

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

Rock had to maintain a squeaky clean image for Hollywood. WWE was wrong in thinking Rock could have a good feud with Cena this way.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

Yeah, it's The Rocks fault for booking. Give me a fucking break. Like Rock316AE said, WWE tried to make Cena as good as possible. They didn't give a shit about the fans or The Rock during the feud until Mania itself. Lesnar however, is a different animal and wont take shit from Vince/Cena or anyone else in that perthetic excuse of a roster. Brock saved that horrible segmant yesterday from no selling the goof and knocking his lights out. It's refreshing when the boot is on the other foot now isn't it???


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

How can you even compare the two? Those were two completely different feuds and The Rock and Lesnar are two completely different people. The Rock's gift is his mic skills, not to mention that the WWE purposely didn't want the two people getting physical because of how big they advertised the match as. Lesnar isn't a great talker, but he's a bad ass and likes to fight. Of course you'll see those two dynamics played out. Whichever one you prefer is your choice, though.


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

btw talking about weighed wwe listed as 266 last time he fought in the ufc he cut weight from 275-280pounds


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

Hmmm... a guy who could beat the living crap out of almost anyone vs. Rock Concerts/The Rap to end all raps... yeah, you wonder why Lesnar comes off more intense than those two jokers.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*



mr bigglesworth said:


> Cena can't no sell a bloody mouth. That's the best thing.


Lol


----------



## avais100

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

I actually thought for a second that it wasnt scripted and brock had flipped, the realism and intensity is amazing, they should keep it up, and Cena's busted up shaken face still smiling made me feel sorry for him, he took a punch from brock lesnar like a man, got abit more respect in my eyes


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

Thats because this is a shorter feud. This is the first week of it and there has already been physical confrontation. Cens Vs Rock was a year away, what did you expect? They wouold blow their load the first week and have them fight right away? They held off on the fighting between those two till Mania. However, What happened last night between brock and cena should have hap[ened on the show before mania for me, between rock and cena


----------



## Heel

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

All the Brock segments were great, but they'd be better off holding the match off until Summerslam.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

For those of you saying how can you compare the two, Rock and Cena showed a legit beef towards one another on TV. Usually when you show that much beef there's bound to be some physicality before the match. Don't know about you guys, but in a typical feud when both guys hate each other on camera logically they are supposed to come to blows and make the viewer that much more excited for their match. That's why Cena's 1 week feud with Brock is more intense than his 4 month "feud" with Rock after Survivor Series.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

Like others have said of course this fued is going to look more intense....

Rock's character has always been about verbal assaults where Brock;s character has been that of intimidating physically

A few weeks of build vs a year of build

And a face/hell dynamic here instead of a face/face dynamic

The fueds are going to be different (which is a good thing) and like an earlier poster said jsut comes down to which type of fued you personally prefer more.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

Well yeah, it's been physical. Something the Cena/Rock feud was sorely lacking.


----------



## Jaksonian224

*Johnny Ace Angle*

Where is this storyline going? Any thoughts, remarks? I see it eventually being Cena/Long v Lesnar/Ace.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Laurinaitis is a heel and Brock is being booked as a heel as he should be, so it makes sense for those two to be in cahoots other than the fact he's vp of talent relations and was the one who brought him in. And it's not like Ace is gonna manage him or anything.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

Brock and Cena better not lock up at Extreme Rules. Nothing worse than two guys having a heated, personal feud and then when they finally face they start off with COLLAR AND ELBOW TIE UPS and WRESTLING HOLDS. Oh fuck, Cena must really hate Brock he just gave him an armdrag!


----------



## 777

*Re: Johnny Ace Angle*

I'm loving the new theme music.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Johnny Ace Angle*

Aligning Brock with Johnny is one of the stupidest things WWE has ever done, even by their standards.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

^ Very true.


----------



## TigerFan46

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

Is it just me or should Lesnar just not talk? If I heard that voice without seeing him, I'd be ready to snap the little dude's neck. Whenever he opens his mouth it just kind of ruins the badass-ness. Kind of like hearing the little horns on a Lamborghini.


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Lesnar: What if....*



D-Tre said:


> Lesnar doesn't need money?


Nope, but I'm sure he'll take it anyway.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Johnny Ace Angle*



Heel said:


> Aligning Brock with Johnny is one of the stupidest things WWE has ever done, even by their standards.


I'm just hoping it was for this week to say to people, look Lesnar is a heel in this feud and Cena is the face.

That's what I'm hoping for. We will have to wait and see tho.


----------



## Jaksonian224

*Re: Lesnar: What if....*

Damn I thought Creed was gonna be his new theme


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*



Heel said:


> Brock and Cena better not lock up at Extreme Rules. Nothing worse than two guys having a heated, personal feud and then when they finally face they start off with COLLAR AND ELBOW TIE UPS and WRESTLING HOLDS. Oh fuck, Cena must really hate Brock he just gave him an armdrag!


Anything over 90 seconds will be very disappointing. Brocks needs to go UFC on his green ass and makes sure Cena is soo injured that he doesn't return to action for at least 6 months.


----------



## Vlazz

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

Don't talk Trash about Rock vs Cena just because you are hyped about Lesnar. Rock vs Cena was a dream match most of us never thought would happened. They built a feud for over a year and still had millions interested in the match for Mania. That's never been done before. I respect Rock for coming back and entertaining the fans even though his movie career is bigger than ever. He didn't need to return, but he did, he did it to make *you* happy. Now think about that before you praise Brock "The Sellout Who Can't Cut a Promo" Lesnar.


----------



## Jaksonian224

*Re: Johnny Ace Angle*

Yea Brock and ace don't work. Unfortunately I'm not as optimistic as you folks.


----------



## RD25

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*

Why do people think Lesnar is dangerous to work with? He rarely botches moves.


----------



## PowerandGlory

*Re: Johnny Ace Angle*

it is an odd pairing but it could work. i am kind of hoping that lesnar is about to lose at extreme rules and batista comes in a makes the save. johnny ace can build himself a monster stable with lesnar, batista, and a couple current stars


----------



## Fatmanp

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

I thoroughly enjoyed the opening of Raw last night. I think the biggest problem with it was that it should have happened at the end of the show. it had that Austin/Tyson feel to it.


----------



## Lm2

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**

the man is a beast, the blood made it look real, if he actually hit him then obviously cena didn't care and all you kids should stop complaining about cena getting hit, alot of wrestlers don't mind getting hit, so you should'nt either


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Johnny Ace Angle*

It's fairly logical to have Lesnar connected with Ace somehow. After all, he made his return the same night John L. was officially the permanent GM. Surely it'd be crazy to act like he wasn't somehow responsible for him coming back?

A stable of even acting as a manager permanently would be bad, but last night at least made sense.


----------



## Lm2

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

lesnar is an animal, its not ufc your right but doesn't mean their should be realism and blood i hate how people think lesnar isnt a professional and actually wants to hurt cena, listen if he wanted to actually punch cena and ko him he would, hes a professional


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Johnny Ace Angle*

My main problem with the whole thing is that I juts plain don't care about evil boss angles anymore. They've been done to death and its the same deal every single time. It doesn't matter who it is. Vince McMahon, Eric Bischoff, The McMahon-Helmsley Regime, William Regal, Paul Heyman, Vickie Guerrero, Johnny Ace, or a goddamn Computer. Its all the same. Evil Boss puts Faces in Unfair Matches, and faces fight back. Its the same thing every single time. It was revolutionary when Austin & Vince did it because it had never been done before. But now its being going almost nonstop for 14 years and its almost like the WWE feels like they can't survive unless they have an evil boss angle going. Well my question is that if an Evil person has been running the show for this long, shouldn't the faces just be used to it by now? 

I'm just bored with it. I want the Jack Tunney days back. He doesn't favor heels or faces. He just comes out and makes announcements & settles controversies when he needs to and the rest of the show is centered around the wrestlers. Is that really so hard? Is an Evil Boss REEEEEALLY that vital to the success of a wrestling show? Do we always have to have guys fighting for control over who gets to make matches and run the show? Why should I even care?


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: Johnny Ace Angle*

Im thinkig its stuped as we now have a coward lesnar. if i was a betting man id say this fued is leading to ss. with johnny building a huge stable with the likes of brock and maybe batista vs cena and im feeling the rock will jump in at some point to help cena which will then lead to brock vs rock at mania


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Brock Lesnar Discussion Thread *NO MORE THREADS**



TigerFan46 said:


> Is it just me or should Lesnar just not talk? If I heard that voice without seeing him, I'd be ready to snap the little dude's neck. Whenever he opens his mouth it just kind of ruins the badass-ness. Kind of like hearing the little horns on a Lamborghini.


I don't think there's anything wrong with his voice.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Some people seem to be forgetting that every wrestler that's ever worked more than a month will tell you getting hit legitimately sometimes is part of the job. It happens unintentionally, intentionally sometimes (to add to the aura of the match) and no one generally looks into it too much in most cases.

I will say that I think it was planned, they sat down and told all parties what was going to happen and it worked terrifically. Who else could do this and cause such a stir? This all links into my theory that the WWE is shifting into a different era. But thats for a different thread at a different time.


----------



## Lm2

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*

three words: get over it. lesnar is back for ratings and not to be chummy with all the fans, he hurts people and hes a professional wrestler, he won't do something vinnie mac won't let him do


----------



## lesje

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Brock busted his lip open and kicked that fruitypebble in the nuts! Loved it!


----------



## Shablam

*Re: Johnny Ace Angle*



jammo2000 said:


> Im thinkig its stuped as we now have a coward lesnar. if i was a betting man id say this fued is leading to ss. with johnny building a huge stable with the likes of brock and maybe batista vs cena and im feeling the rock will jump in at some point to help cena which will then lead to brock vs rock at mania


My thoughts exactly as of last night.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*



TKOK! said:


> Yeah, the only person i remember him seriously injuring was Hardcore Holly, but Holly was also to blame for that.


Not that I disagree as I like Brock's work, but he also dropped A-Train square on his head. Could quite easily of broke his neck if it wasn't for his incredibly large head.


----------



## alliance

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*



wrestling_junkie said:


> Honestly with Lesnar back in the WWE Im pretty sure most of the superstars are shitting themselves. This guy is a legit badass and could tear apart most people. After the bust up he had with Cena I'm almost certain most of the wrestlers are staying out his way and praying to god they dont get booked in a match with him.
> 
> This guy is a legit bully and has definietly got all of the superstars thinking " OH SH*T! "


what are u f*cken 12??


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*

no one will be worried his a man, any man can lose a fight one punch thats all it takes, yea his strong and big but means shit if you hit him square in the jaw your put him in troble no doubt about that. 

mark calloway would do him id have my house on that


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*



The Enforcer said:


> It's sort of funny that people are automatically assuming that Lesnar is such a terror to work with considering the fact that Zach Gowen said several times Brock took great care of him during their feud.
> 
> Lesnar is going from legit fighting to throwing pretend punches so I'm sure he's going to work stiff at first but it will get better. If he was generally out to maim people he'd be driving Cena's face into the mat with the F5 instead of just tossing him harmlessly to the ground.


Agreed here and I am sure no one in the locker room is "shitting" over it. ALso, yes Lesnar is an impressive physical specimen, but just b/c he was in the UFC and won some fights doesn;t automatically mean he can jsut destroy everyone in the locker room.

Just b/c the guys in the WWE locker room make thier living as professional wreslters, where match outcomes are pre-determined doesn't automatically mean they can;t handle themselves in a "real" fight. Not trying ot say they all would kick Lesnar's ass or anything (and I am sure there are some WWE superstars that can't handle themselves in a fight) All I am saying is Lesnar couldn't just run through the locker room and jsut kick everyones ass if he wanted to.


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

I think the busted lip thing was planned. Otherwise they wouldnt have put so much focus on Cenas bloody mouth and the slow motion replay of Brock hitting him. Either way, it played out in such a great way it was a positive for both parties.

Brock has totally settled into his role far quicker than I thought he would. He's playing his heel role comfortably now and is surprisingly easy to hate. Didnt think it would be that easy to get the crowd to boo him, but his character and aligning with Johnny Ace has made it fairly simple. I cant wait til the Extreme Rules match.


----------



## Until May

*Re: Johnny Ace Angle*

I'm really likeing the whole "he has complete control" but he is kind of panicked at the same time


----------



## baddass 6969

*Re: Lesnar: What if....*

hm sounds interesting.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Lesnar: What if....*

I'd LMAO tbh.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Lesnar: What if....*

Since when doesn't Lesnar need money? Does he jsut beat the crap out of everybody and take the things he needs? unk


----------



## Dusty Roids

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

I think it all goes well actually. after he beats mr. fruity pebble he will hopefully go onto better things. Like world title matches..


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123

*Re: Lesnar: What if....*

how many fucking lesnar threads do we need /end thread


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

To me the storyline is Brock Lesnar is gonna be the one controlling and using Johnny Ace to get the top spot in the WWE now that John controls both shows, not just be a hired gun. His entire demeanor last night wasn't one of a guy who is subservient to anything, he comes across as a guy who just does whatever the hell he wants to do. The line of the suits and the fans being more proud of him being back than he was while giving a sarcastic wink gave that away. Even the JJ sponsor logo presents him different than anyone, and he can get away with it, cause he's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Smash

*Re: Johnny Ace Angle*

Yeah, Johnny with Brock is a pretty dumb idea. They needed to either make him face or give him another awesome manager like Heyman.

Although I love Johnny, him and Brock are equally terrible on the mic and tbh the segments backstage with both of them were cringe-worthy. They are going the completely wrong direction with this feud.


----------



## Chingo Bling

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Brock saved Cenas career. He got a huge reaction later that night. He will probably get more positive reactions at other shows. Because Brock is a legit monster.

I thought his promo was great for his first.


----------



## ncruzpr

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*

I think Cena put a bit too much on that slap and pissed Lesnar off a bit, so he gave him a little love tap back LOL. I though it was great, the blood took everything to another level and actually made the wrestlers getting involved believable and it all had feeling of chaos.


----------



## Pontiusont

*Re: Johnny Ace Angle*

I don't think the 2 are together. Johnny is the new GM, so kayfabe wise, he does the hiring. He brought in Lesnar, Lesnar is a heel, so he introduced him. I don't think we'll see a stable or anything, or nothing like how Otunga is always around him. Johnny will probably make his matches tho. I think the two are just playing off each other for more heat.


----------



## FoxSteiner

*Re: Lesnar: What if....*

*Lesnar sure need the Money, that's why he came back. If his MMA carrear wouldn't have ended do to injury, he wouldn't be back. Everybody needs money to sustain the Family, Lesnar is no different.*


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Cena/Lesnar feud already more intense than Rock/Cena ever was*



Heel said:


> Brock and Cena better not lock up at Extreme Rules. Nothing worse than two guys having a heated, personal feud and then when they finally face they start off with COLLAR AND ELBOW TIE UPS and WRESTLING HOLDS. Oh fuck, Cena must really hate Brock he just gave him an armdrag!


True. So simple yet they're doing the same mistake every time. There's a chance that you're a Bryan Alvarez fan? :flair2 (like me)


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Chingo Bling said:


> Brock saved Cenas career. He got a huge reaction later that night. He will probably get more positive reactions at other shows. Because Brock is a legit monster.
> 
> I thought his promo was great for his first.


Brock makes Cena look vulnerable which is something that hasn't happened since Batista over 2 years ago and even then it was short lived because Cena beat him. They have something on their hands here. Cena taking a loss to Lesnar after getting beat by Rock, 2 massive defeats like that are going to leave him rattled. Maybe he'll start to realize that perhaps embracing the hate isn't a bad idea after all lol, especially if he wants to beat guys of that calibre. Interesting times for Cena's character and as a big Cena mark, he's at his best when playing between the shades of gray instead of being the clean cut, boring, goody two shoes. I'm looking forward to watching it play out.


----------



## Klee

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Starbuck said:


> Brock makes Cena look vulnerable which is something that hasn't happened since Batista over 2 years ago and even then it was short lived because Cena beat him. They have something on their hands here. Cena taking a loss to Lesnar after getting beat by Rock, 2 massive defeats like that are going to leave him rattled. Maybe he'll start to realize that perhaps embracing the hate isn't a bad idea after all lol, especially if he wants to beat guys of that calibre. Interesting times for Cena's character and as a big Cena mark, he's at his best when playing between the shades of gray instead of being the clean cut, boring, goody two shoes. I'm looking forward to watching it play out.


Yes, I agree. It will give Cenas character that extra dimension that EVERYONE has been crying out for.


----------



## yourmumsface17

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Starbuck said:


> Brock makes Cena look vulnerable which is something that hasn't happened since Batista over 2 years ago and even then it was short lived because Cena beat him. They have something on their hands here. Cena taking a loss to Lesnar after getting beat by Rock, 2 massive defeats like that are going to leave him rattled. Maybe he'll start to realize that perhaps embracing the hate isn't a bad idea after all lol, especially if he wants to beat guys of that calibre. Interesting times for Cena's character and as a big Cena mark, he's at his best when playing between the shades of gray instead of being the clean cut, boring, goody two shoes. I'm looking forward to watching it play out.


Exactly! I really hope we finally get some character development with Cena, I would like at ER for him to cut a backstage promo saying how he failed to beat Rock, and now he faces and even greater challenge, say that he has to be different and be more aggressive and truly become an animal... then cut to Kane walking to the ring coming out for his match against whoever for the lols.


----------



## That Guy

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*

props to Daniel Bryan when he pulled Lesnar out of hte ring basically by himself. 8*D


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Cena shouldn't be jobbing to Brock Lesnar. IDC what anyone says. I think its a bad decision for them to even be hooking up so quickly. 

Considering we are turning Cena into some jobber of long term couch potatoes maybe Vince should chuck some millions at Warrior to come in a go over Cena too. That's the ticket.


----------



## The Streak

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*

just because he potatoed cena doesn't mean he does it to everyone else, it was a mistake. it's still real to you damnit!


----------



## OldschoolHero

*Re: The whole locker-room must be shitting it with Lesnar back.*

All Cena has todo is punch Brockin the stomache and down he will go...


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Hopefully Brock kicks Cena's ass at Extreme Rules. Don't want legitimate punches leaving him toothless but I really hope they don't have Cena go over Brock EVER. He doesn't deserve anything until he turns heel, then I would be okay with him even squashing Brock.

Funny how the first punch busted Cena's mouth open. He quickly turned his head to the other side because Brock was giving stiff, real punches. Brock needs to calm down, though. Best part of Cena bleeding is the fact it left his emo fangirls "heartbroken".


----------



## RobsYourUncle

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

So does anyone else think Brock's gonna have a drastically changed moveset with a lot of MMA stuff incorporated into it? I can't see him having the same moves as he did in 03/04. I'm not gonna try and pretend I know anything about MMA, cause I don't have a clue, but does anyone agree?


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Brock needs to calm the fuck down, this is not UFC. You can't legit punch someone especially a guy who's the top dog.. the punches looked legit. I fear for Cena @ ER Brock doesn't seem that safe to work with. What's the rush anyways.. this match should be at SummerSlam.
Vince must be out of his mind.


----------



## frx

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



lesnarism said:


> i dont buy that whole johnny thing,,cena´s smiling after lesnar legit clubbers him in the mouth,,and the match at EE and why make him do a lowblow that was lame he is supposed to be a beast but he resorts to kicking him in the nuts he should have just suplexed him and then a f5


I think the fact that the hit was real enough to actually break his mouth tells us that there should be no problem. Some people laugh in these situations. Cena was just acting badass and tough. People should stop complaining so much about him laughing.

The low blow was OK too. In any case, Lesnar is bullying Cena, as any IWC kid dreams every night.. lol


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



jonoaries said:


> Cena shouldn't be jobbing to Brock Lesnar. IDC what anyone says. I think its a bad decision for them to even be hooking up so quickly.
> 
> Considering we are turning Cena into some jobber of long term couch potatoes maybe Vince should chuck some millions at Warrior to come in a go over Cena too. That's the ticket.


I love it. When I first joined these forums all I saw were people begging for 'super Cena' to get beaten. Now that he's finally losing people don't want him jobbing. Lose lose situation


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Where's the dude who said that The Rock is proof that Brock Lesnar won't be on any PPV's except Summerslam, SS or Mania?

Lol


----------



## Demoslasher

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Know what? has it ever occured to anyone that Cena and Brock agreed beforehand to make the segment more legit and have lesnar throw stiff punches?


----------



## Masked Janos

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



1TheGreatOne1 said:


> Brock needs to calm the fuck down, this is not UFC. You can't legit punch someone especially a guy who's the top dog.. the punches looked legit. I fear for Cena @ ER Brock doesn't seem that safe to work with. What's the rush anyways.. this match should be at SummerSlam.
> Vince must be out of his mind.


Cena's a big boy. He can take a couple of hits. In fact a punch in the face is probably a lot less of a worry than a turnbuckle move or a chair shot.

The segment was AWESOME and the fact that the punches looked genuinely legit really added to it.

Also I loved Brock's backstage interview. I thought it was great and sent out a clear message. Not every segment has to have wrestlers spouting obscure words the writers find on dictionary.com.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



1TheGreatOne1 said:


> Brock needs to calm the fuck down, this is not UFC. You can't legit punch someone especially a guy who's the top dog.. the punches looked legit. I fear for Cena @ ER Brock doesn't seem that safe to work with. What's the rush anyways.. this match should be at SummerSlam.
> Vince must be out of his mind.


Oh for god sake.

You'd think this was football or something. It's pro wrestling, these thing happen. Cena is a big boy, and he knows this adds to the match.

And anyway, Brock didn't mean to bust him open.


----------



## Lidodido

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Oh for god sake.
> 
> You'd think this was football or something. It's pro wrestling, these thing happen. Cena is a big boy, and he knows this adds to the match.
> 
> And anyway, Brock didn't mean to bust him open.


This. Since Brock only did one punch to the face and it didn't really look like he went all out, I would believe that Cena said "Throw one to the face so I bleed a little and then work the ribs" or something. The punch to the face wasn't because Brock is out of control, it was probably just to get the blood going for extra effect.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Creme De La Creme said:


> I love it. When I first joined these forums all I saw were people begging for 'super Cena' to get beaten. Now that he's finally losing people don't want him jobbing. Lose lose situation


He should be losing to people who have a future, not people who are past their prime.


----------



## Cheap Shot

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Not sure what to think of him aligning with Johnny Ace. I can see why they did it - keep Lesnar as this demolisher and have the biggest heel in the WWE as his mouth piece, but I don't know. Lesnar was never that bad on the mic, he was no Rock or Jericho but the man can talk when need be. 

The advantage with Brock is he can play the heel, unlike The Rock who is never going to be a heel again (too big of a legend to get the crowd to boo him). Sure, smarks are going to cheer Lesnar but children, women are all going to hate him. Rock had a lot of women fans and some children liked him too, no one's going to like Lesnar. 

Curious to see how this extreme rules thing plays out, I'd rather they wait till next month atleast, this is brock lesnar's in-ring return for crying out loud and the fact him and cena are going at it at ER seems like an afterthought, which it shouldn't.


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Cheap Shot said:


> Not sure what to think of him aligning with Johnny Ace. I can see why they did it - keep Lesnar as this demolisher and have the biggest heel in the WWE as his mouth piece, but I don't know. Lesnar was never that bad on the mic, he was no Rock or Jericho but the man can talk when need be.
> 
> The advantage with Brock is he can play the heel, unlike The Rock who is never going to be a heel again (too big of a legend to get the crowd to boo him). Sure, smarks are going to cheer Lesnar but children, women are all going to hate him. Rock had a lot of women fans and some children liked him too, no one's going to like Lesnar.
> 
> Curious to see how this extreme rules thing plays out, I'd rather they wait till next month atleast, this is brock lesnar's in-ring return for crying out loud and the fact him and cena are going at it at ER seems like an afterthought, which it shouldn't.


Paul Heyman worked well with Brock, as as he doesn't seem to be coming back soon I think Johnny is a good authority figure/manager to have on his side.

I like how Ace now has full control of both shows because he can use his power to really get Lesnar hated. I think they can be an awesome combination.


----------



## ABK

*Brock Lesnar - The HEEL we've been craving for!*

We've been craving for a SADISTIC heel and in Brock Lesnar, I think we've found one. A heel who can dominate a face in and out. I'm damn tired of the coward and arrogant heel persona that most of the heels possess nowadays. Running away from faces and only cheating to win. 

Anybody else enjoying this? I know it's just two weeks but you can't deny that it has been fascinating!


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Brock Lesnar - The HEEL we've been craving for!*

I have trouble believing that no matter how the WWE markets Brock, he'll still get so, so many cheers from the crowd simply because he's back and they're all nostalgic marks.


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: Brock Lesnar - The HEEL we've been craving for!*

Oh yes. He's exactly the type of heel we need to make us actually think the face is the underdog (which is how it should be most of the time) and not just any face, but CENA.

His UFC past also makes him just that little bit more credible, and of course he was dominant in his first WWE run too. He doesn't need any building up, any hype, he's just Brock.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Lesnar's the most complete heel package we can wish for now. Obviously he's a huge guy and due to all his history, he has all the credentials. Cena's a pretty big guy as well, but next to Lesnar he's much smaller. The return for Lesnar isn't only good for him, but also for Cena. Cena/WWE now have the opportunity to throw away his Superman gimmick because kayfabe wise, Lesnar would kill Cena which makes it all more believable on TV.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

I think Lesnar kicking Cena to the balls was very unnecessary, does WWE really think it's credible that Lesnar is "afraid" of Cena and needs to attack him from behind? They should book Lesnar like the dominant wrestler he is, owning Cena in backstage fights. If Kane could outbrawl Ryder AND Cena combined, I don't see why someone like Brock couldn't do the same.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

That is the big plus.

We finally have (at least for a year) a monster heel who is legit and isn't going to run away from the baby faces. And you legit don't know whos going to win.


----------



## Dyl

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



jonoaries said:


> He should be losing to people who have a future, not people who are past their prime.


How old do you think Brock is? 

Lesnar is right in his prime.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Dyl said:


> How old do you think Brock is?
> 
> Lesnar is right in his prime.


Cena and Lesnar are from the same year actually. 1977

So either Cena and Brock are both to old, or neither is.


----------



## taker328

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Dyl said:


> How old do you think Brock is?
> 
> Lesnar is right in his prime.


Don't you love how people just spout out things without even knowing what the fuck they're talking about.


----------



## Hennessey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

So now we have two heel that can kick ass and are not afraid of other wrestlers. Lesnar and Kane.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*






Look at Lesnar how he sells Cena coming out at 1:58ish

LEGITIMACY


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

http://tinyurl.com/ck9y4ln

Former WWE creative member Seth Mates has a right old rant about this whole Brock/Cena angle. Interesting thoughts.


----------



## slimsellout

*Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

not going out cold.... Cena can take a punch

For those who don't know, Brocks fists are so big, UFC had to make special gloves for him (2 sizes above the largest gloves they already had which were 2XL)










Cena took one right on the mouth with no padding and lived to tell about it haha











I think Brock Lesnar had this flash through his head when he took Cena down:


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



superfudge said:


> http://tinyurl.com/ck9y4ln
> 
> Former WWE creative member Seth Mates has a right old rant about this whole Brock/Cena angle. Interesting thoughts.


He comes up with a lot of great points. A LOT.


----------



## Noel

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

Please develop a brain in your stay here. In the UFC, Brock was legit trying to knock people out, with Cena, it was a shot (already with not much power in it, based on the fact that it's a restrained fake punch) that hit mistakenly.

With all due respect to Cena, if Brock was to hit Cena clean with intention, Cena would be waking up with a flash light in his eye.


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*



Wonderwall said:


> Please develop a brain in your stay here. In the UFC, Brock was legit trying to knock people out, with Cena, it was a shot (already with not much power in it, based on the fact that it's a restrained fake punch) that hit mistakenly.
> 
> With all due respect to Cena, if Brock was to hit Cena clean with intention, Cena would be waking up with a flash light in his eye.


Velocity x Mass = Momentum/Power

Brock has big hands and strong arms - check
Brock was throwing this punches VERY fast - check

Brock was throwing hard punches, he just didnt expect any to land. Oops, the first one did.

Only reason Cena walked out with just a busted lip and didnt go out cold was because distance of travel was not great. If Brock had postured up and just dropped on big bomb on his face, it would have been a different story. But it was a short punch without full power.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



The-Rock-Says said:


> He comes up with a lot of great points. A LOT.


Maybe its time for people to realize that WWE very rarely can write good stuff and really don't care like they use to.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

He took a wrist from a pulled punch to the side of the face, there's a difference..


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Eve Torres tweeted this:

Eve Torres (4h ago) @EveMarieTorres
I couldn't help but notice... Brock must be studying my work.

can someone explain to me wtf shes talking about


----------



## nogginthenog

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



slimsellout said:


> Eve Torres tweeted this:
> 
> Eve Torres (4h ago) @EveMarieTorres
> I couldn't help but notice... Brock must be studying my work.
> 
> can someone explain to me wtf shes talking about


I would assume she meant the low blow from behind, its exactly what she did to Ryder.


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



nogginthenog said:


> I would assume she meant the low blow from behind, its exactly what she did to Ryder.


-.- wasnt a low blow though.

was a kick to the hamstring


----------



## TheBrit

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*



slimsellout said:


> not going out cold.... Cena can take a punch
> 
> For those who don't know, Brocks fists are so big, UFC had to make special gloves for him (2 sizes above the largest gloves they already had which were 2XL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cena took one right on the mouth with no padding and lived to tell about it haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Brock Lesnar had this flash through his head when he took Cena down:



I wish Brock would have bulked back up a little before returning. His arms look like twigs compared to Cena's. I know he's strong and all, but look and aesthetics are a big part of pro wrestling.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

She's talking about making out with John Cena. You did hear Brock talk about Cena's pretty lips right?


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

lol brocks fist in the second pic looks enormes


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Dyl said:


> How old do you think Brock is?
> 
> Lesnar is right in his prime.


Lesnar is past his prime. He's had two life threatening diseases. And if you watch his recent UFC fights you can tell he is slower than he used to be. Having said that, he is still in better shape than I ever will be and can still go.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

Yeah it wasnt a full force dig but its still taking a punch from the former ufc heavyweight champion and laughing about which is pretty cool by me.

What I find more intriguing is if Brock did it intentionally................


----------



## just1988

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

LOL @ Brock's flimsy attempts of trying to work last night, those shots looked so sloppy. Looks like he needs to lear how to throw a worked punch again.


----------



## GRIDIRONCPJ

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

You've got to love smarks who try to discredit the OP's logic just because they hate Cena so much. It's like smarks actually believe that Cena is a whimpy guy. To all you smarks, look in the mirror. In fact, look in the mirror shirtless and you'll probably get a massive reality check of where you stand on who's whimpy and who's manly. Screw Cena vs. "insert legend here" at the next WM, I want to see Cena vs. a generic anti-Cena smark in a legitimate street fight. I would pay double the cost of a WM PPV order just to see that.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

Honestly, props to Cena for even getting in a bare-fisted brawl, whether it be *fake* or real with a guy who's been in MMA for like 5-6 years and hasn't thrown worked punches in just as long.


----------



## OJA20

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*



slimsellout said:


>


His fists look huge in this pic. Didn't know he was such a monster physically as 6'3 generally isn't that big for a wrestler..


----------



## EliteNate

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

My take on the stiff punch










Even though I doubt they planned that a punch would cut Cena, It added to the storyline and moment.

Do I believe Lesnar all of a sudden forgot he was in the UFC? well no. Thats just crazyness.
Even though he hasn't been in the WWE in 8 years he wrestled in Japan not that many years ago and had numerous matches.

Did Cena break character when he took a shot at the Rock after basically kissing his @ss with respect the other week because he was pissed about the punch? Maybe.

End Result Cena took it like a boss.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

The fact that Cena's mouth was busted open or if it was some sort of blood capsule, made the feud 75x more intense.


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*



OJA20 said:


> His fists look huge in this pic. Didn't know he was such a monster physically as 6'3 generally isn't that big for a wrestler..


Yeah, its crazy.... When Brock debuted in MMA, the only other guy wearing 4XL gloves was Hong Man Choi, who is as large as The Great Khali, over 7'2''.

It's rare to find someone 6'3'' having the same sized hands as someone who is over 7'2'', 400lbs.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

These last three months have been quite embarrassing for Cena.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*



just1988 said:


> LOL @ Brock's flimsy attempts of trying to work last night, those shots looked so sloppy. Looks like he needs to lear how to throw a worked punch again.


I laughed out loud at this comment. Only in wrestling can somebody be laughed at for not fake punching properly and actually connecting with a massive punch.

Also... Brocks fist looks cartoon-esque in that second picture. That's crazy.


----------



## borola

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Simply this.

Let them build up the takedown, make it look like a big threat and don't let Cena and Lesnar tuch each other until extreme rules.

Maybe Lesnar can take out some jobbers at raw with the takedown and when extreme rules comes people will just sit and wait for the takedown.

Finish the match with an F5 and after the match let lesnar take Cena out with the takedown.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*



just1988 said:


> LOL @ Brock's flimsy attempts of trying to work last night, those shots looked so sloppy. Looks like he needs to lear how to throw a worked punch again.


yeah, a fake punch , I would think after really punching some people on the grill it would take a bit to get the mechanics of fake punching back again


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*



Smoogle said:


> yeah, a fake punch , I would think after really punching some people on the grill it would take a bit to get the mechanics of fake punching back again


It does, that's why props to Cena.


----------



## j-wooles

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Hey guys here's a good online radio channel. spreaker.com/user/bwfr2012 they discuss raw and smackdown twice weekly. Some great discussions from callers. Worth a listen. Follow the hosts on twitter @chickennugget2 @danchrissmith


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



EliteNate said:


> My take on the stiff punch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I doubt they planned that a punch would cut Cena, It added to the storyline and moment.
> 
> Do I believe Lesnar all of a sudden forgot he was in the UFC? well no. Thats just crazyness.
> Even though he hasn't been in the WWE in 8 years he wrestled in Japan not that many years ago and had numerous matches.
> .


that wasn't the only hard punch , if you look closely , Lesnar threw a couple of shots to Cena's gut that were hard as fuck , lol someone should tell him to ease up


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

I don't think that he intentionally hurt Cena, if Cena bleeded for real anyway.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

No, Rocky Mark. He's LEGIT!!!!!!


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



j-wooles said:


> Hey guys here's a good online radio channel. spreaker.com/user/bwfr2012 they discuss raw and smackdown twice weekly. Some great discussions from callers. Worth a listen. Follow the hosts on twitter @chickennugget2 @danchrissmith


Ban please.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

that wasn't the only hard shot , he threw a couple of stiff ones to Cena's belly too if you look back again


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

Initial reaction: :shocked: Damn, haven't seen real blood in a while.

Then: :bs: It's a blood capsule or something.

Slow-mo replay: Cena got popped good. :avit:


----------



## bboy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

cena proved himself to be a legit tough guy and probably one of the toughest to ever step in the ring.

Brock is a beast, he destroyed people in ufc. Sure he got ill and lost a few fights but he is a big tough guy and cena took his punches got bloodied up and then laughed in his face basically saying "is that all you got".


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



bboy said:


> cena proved himself to be a legit tough guy and probably one of the toughest to ever step in the ring.
> 
> Brock is a beast, he destroyed people in ufc. Sure he got ill and lost a few fights but he is a big tough guy and cena took his punches got bloodied up and then laughed in his face basically saying "is that all you got".


Or he smiled and laughed because he realised he got his ass kicked and tried to cover it up.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

I rarely defend Cena but most of you internet "tough guys" annoy me. Lets see how tough you'd be if some 280 pound guy punched you in the face.
Cena played it off well.

Someone needs to tell Brock this ain't UFC.


----------



## WWE_champ

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

Props to Cena for working with Lesnar( non reliable and dangerous man).


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

He got potatoed by Rock in their match too, been a rough couple of weeks for John boy


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

he ate them too. John is a real *****


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



bboy said:


> cena proved himself to be a legit tough guy and probably one of the toughest to ever step in the ring.
> 
> .


That is one of the worst statements I have ever seen. 

Ever heard oof guys like Mick Foley? Yeah, thats a tough guy. Taking one punch doesn't make you one of the touchest guys EVER


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

What was Brock's problem? He continued to legit punch Cena in the stomach too.. does he hate Cena or what?


----------



## Kid Kablam

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

I was just happy to see some real blood for the first time in God knows how long. Hopefully this feud continues the way it has been going.


----------



## Nut Tree

*How long of a feud will Lesnar vs. Cena be?*

I'm thinking Lesnar is going to be WWE champion and hold onto the title for majority of his contract. Until Cena wins it at the end of the year or something.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: How long of a feud will Lesnar vs. Cena be?*

A year, but not solidly.

Probably until Summerslam, unless The Rock is then introduced to make it last until next years Wrestlemania.

I think the main reason Brock is here, is to stop ratings hit massive lows now The Rock/HBk/HHH/The Undertaker are no longer active.

Also Batista may return and that could make things interesting.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: How long of a feud will Lesnar vs. Cena be?*

It will end soon after ER because this is not about Lesnar beating the shit out off Cena, it is about Cena's slow burn heel turn.


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*



GRIDIRONCPJ said:


> You've got to love smarks who try to discredit the OP's logic just because they hate Cena so much. It's like smarks actually believe that Cena is a whimpy guy. To all you smarks, look in the mirror. In fact, look in the mirror shirtless and you'll probably get a massive reality check of where you stand on who's whimpy and who's manly. Screw Cena vs. "insert legend here" at the next WM, I want to see Cena vs. a generic anti-Cena smark in a legitimate street fight. I would pay double the cost of a WM PPV order just to see that.


I don't even know what smark means but as a Cena hater, I will respond. I look in the mirror and I see an average sized guy in his early 20s, in good shape, with body hair and a beard and without a fake tan.

I don't know what your concept of manly is, maybe in your town the guy who is the most roided, the most oily and who shaves his balls is the manliest. not in my town. 

I've trained krav maga, kick boxing and MMA. I regularly spar and bleed or get a black eye from it. 

what about you tough guy?


----------



## MIZizAwesome

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

That wasn't a full powered punch.. Stop it. He might of killed cena if that were the case


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

I mean, the man's willing to work with a former MMA fighter who could very well forget not to break a man's arm. Brock hasn't shaken off his pro wrestling rust at all, but Cena actually had the balls to allow this man to take him down and smack him.

At least respect that. Or is someone REALLY going to come down here and say "IF THIS WAS THE ATTITUDE ERA, THEY WOULD DO REAL PUNCHES ALL THE TIME AND TAKE IT LIKE MEN!"

Yeah. Okay. And I'm sure Angle took it like a man and didn't bitch when he got locked into a Kimura during the Tough Enough segment.


----------



## Maximum007

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

I don't care if Brock is with Lorry, I just want him to continue to beat the crap out of Cena. I gotta admit though, Brock was intense this week. For a moment, I thought he intentionally busted Cena open. He's just a freak of nature when he's on top of someone, even with the soft punches.


----------



## bananakin94

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

Whether Lesnar botched or he did it on purpose just to sneak one in. Big ups to Cena, he took a good solid hit from a monster like Lesnar and was able to smile it off during the roster clearing brawl.


----------



## EliteNate

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Rocky Mark said:


> that wasn't the only hard punch , if you look closely , Lesnar threw a couple of shots to Cena's gut that were hard as fuck , lol someone should tell him to ease up


Oh I know, that was the only GIF I could find though. I was reading when they were pulling Brock out of the ring that DB had a firm grip on him but that might be digging it to far



TheRockfan7 said:


> Or he smiled and laughed because he realised he got his ass kicked and tried to cover it up.


I doubt he could've came up with the thought that quick.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

If Brock was really trying to fight Cena, and no one came out to break it up, Brock would be in jail and Cena would be in the afterlife right now.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

LMAO Cena with that phony smile, trying to pretend like he didn't get his ass kicked. And what was with that cheap remark about the Rock? 

Cena = total POS, I have no respect for this shallow human being.


----------



## kobe is my god

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



kakashi101 said:


> LMAO Cena with that phony smile, trying to pretend like he didn't get his ass kicked. And what was with that cheap remark about the Rock?
> 
> Cena = total POS, I have no respect for this shallow human being.


Do something with your life. Stop watching cartoons.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

As many have said, it wasn't a full powered punch by Brock. However, he kinda screwed up on pulling it, and Cena looked scary afterwords, smiling with bloody teeth.

Also, screw everyone that's talking about Brock being able to kill Cena if he wanted to. *This is fucking wrestling.* Cena wasn't defending himself. Granted, Brock would beat Cena in a fight, but it wouldn't be that one-sided. The script told Cena to be taken down and punched, so that's what he did. Brock doesn't deserve credit for clocking a guy who wasn't expecting it.

Also, even if they did fight, Cena actually might win, provided he watched Overeem cream Lesner in less then 5 minutes. Lesner's more fragile then Cena right now. If Cena wanted to, he could've kicked Lesner's abdomen and felled him in 1 shot.


----------



## CP Munk

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

Man Cena looked pissed about that shot though, betcha brock got abused in the back.


----------



## vG-MONEYv

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

Mad props to Cena for taking that punch

haha its funny on mma forums its unanimously agreed that Lesnar is a bitch and c level fighter with only wrestling to his name, cant take a punch for shit, and just bullrushes you.

in wrestling forums, hes the most bad ass guy and can kick anyones ass in a fight.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*



sesshomaru said:


> As many have said, it wasn't a full powered punch by Brock. However, he kinda screwed up on pulling it, and Cena looked scary afterwords, smiling with bloody teeth.
> 
> Also, screw everyone that's talking about Brock being able to kill Cena if he wanted to. *This is fucking wrestling.* Cena wasn't defending himself. Granted, Brock would beat Cena in a fight, *but it wouldn't be that one-sided.* The script told Cena to be taken down and punched, so that's what he did. Brock doesn't deserve credit for clocking a guy who wasn't expecting it.
> 
> Also, even if they did fight, Cena actually might win, provided he watched Overeem cream Lesner in less then 5 minutes. Lesner's more fragile then Cena right now. If Cena wanted to, he could've kicked Lesner's abdomen and felled him in 1 shot.


Yeah, it would of been very one sided, despite Cena's roid muscles the guy has absolutely no fighting skills, he can't throw a punch to save his life.

Just because Brock isn't ripped doesn't mean he's more fragile, the dude took a beating from Overeem he was on steroids. Overeem would kill Cena in about 3 seconds so that's hardly a good comparison. He could of kicked Lesnar in the stomach, and Lesnar still would of ground pounded him.

Most importantly Brock actually KO'd Cena in the first punch, Cena's body went limp for a second, he temporarly blacked out.

Sorry but Cena would die horrendously against Lesnar in a real fight. I don't know people compare Cena to guys like Overeem and Velesqauz when they'd end up killing Cena in one hit.


----------



## corfend

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*



kakashi101 said:


> Yeah, it would of been very one sided, *despite Cena's roid muscles the guy has absolutely no fighting skills, he can't throw a punch to save his life.
> *
> Just because Brock isn't ripped doesn't mean he's more fragile, the dude took a beating from Overeem he was on steroids. Overeem would kill Cena in about 3 seconds so that's hardly a good comparison. He could of kicked Lesnar in the stomach, and Lesnar still would of ground pounded him.
> 
> Most importantly Brock actually KO'd Cena in the first punch, Cena's body went limp for a second, he temporarly blacked out.
> 
> Sorry but Cena would die horrendously against Lesnar in a real fight. I don't know people compare Cena to guys like Overeem and Velesqauz when they'd end up killing Cena in one hit.


And you know this how? You can say that you think his pulled punches in his matches look like shit, but I don't think you or I or any other wrestling fan has ever seen him throw a real punch or get in a legitimate fight. 

Seriously, every second one of your posts is blind hate on Cena. I'm not denying that Lesnar would probably kill the guy in a real fight, but that's obvious enough without you relying on statements you can't prove/back up such as saying that Cena "has absolutely no fighting skills" or that he's on roids.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*



corfend said:


> And you know this how? You can say that you think his pulled punches in his matches look like shit, but I don't think you or I or any other wrestling fan has ever seen him throw a real punch or get in a legitimate fight.
> 
> Seriously, every second one of your posts is blind hate on Cena. I'm not denying that Lesnar would probably kill the guy in a real fight, but that's obvious enough without you relying on statements you can't prove/back up such as saying that Cena "has absolutely no fighting skills" or that he's on roids.


Dude you can tell by the way Cena shadow boxes before his fights, he couldn't fight his way out of a wet paper bag.


----------



## corfend

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*



kakashi101 said:


> Dude you can tell by the way Cena shadow boxes before his fights, he couldn't fight his way out of a wet paper bag.


So you're using _shadow boxing_ as "proof" of him being unable to fight?

Really?


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Yes, Cena has about as much coordination as Helen Keller.


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*



sesshomaru said:


> As many have said, it wasn't a full powered punch by Brock. However, he kinda screwed up on pulling it, and Cena looked scary afterwords, smiling with bloody teeth.
> 
> Also, screw everyone that's talking about Brock being able to kill Cena if he wanted to. *This is fucking wrestling.* Cena wasn't defending himself. Granted, *Brock would beat Cena in a fight, but it wouldn't be that one-sided.* The script told Cena to be taken down and punched, so that's what he did. Brock doesn't deserve credit for clocking a guy who wasn't expecting it.
> 
> Also, *even if they did fight, Cena actually might win,* provided he watched Overeem cream Lesner in less then 5 minutes. Lesner's more fragile then Cena right now. If Cena wanted to, he could've kicked Lesner's abdomen and felled him in 1 shot.


I know you are a fucking retard, but I will bite anyway...

Lesnar would not just beat Cena, he would MURDER him.

It wouldn't be one sided? HAHAHAH

Lesnar beat the shit out of REAL MMA fighters in COMPLETELY ONE SIDED fights (6'4'', 260lb Heath Herring and 6'3'' 260lb Frank Mir).... These guys have years of MMA experience and Lesnar destroyed them completely.... yet you think Cena would give Lesnar some problems?

Heath Herring, a guy who had been in over 30 MMA fights before, with over 10 yrs of experience, was pissing blood after the fight, temporary blinded after the fight, broken orbital, and internal bleeding.... All this done to him by Brock. And to add insult to injury, Brock mocked him by riding his back like a horse at the end of the fight. Heath landed ZERO punches, ZERO kicks and ZERO takedowns in this fight. That is how one sided it was.










Frank Mir is a Jiu Jitsu black belt and former UFC CHAMPION, and he got obliterated so bad, he looked like the retard from The Goonies after the fight.


















These PROFESSIONAL FIGHTERS couldnt do anything to Brock, but Cena would be somewhat of a challenge? lmfao

Cena got his face busted and broken in less than 3 seconds in something that was supposed to be faked and worked. Imagine if Brock was actually pissed at him and they really fought. hahha RIP cena 

AND LOL @ you comparing Cena to Alistair Overeem, A WORLD CHAMPION KICKBOXER WHO IS JUST AS BIG AS BROCK WITH A WIN STREAK BIGGER THAN HIS OWN DICK..... ROFL U fucking moron. 

When Cena is able to kick like AListair, I will chop my balls off with a slapchop and eat them. lololol

And since when did Overeem fell Lesnar in 1 shot? Lesnar took over 14 knees from Overeem before going down... Those same knees that have knocked people out in 1 strike countless times before, took over 14 strikes to put Lesnar out. Get your facts straight u retard... 1 shot? LMAO

But really, I seriously hope you are trolling, because if you aren't, I advise you to seek medical help because you fucking need it


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*



sesshomaru said:


> As many have said, it wasn't a full powered punch by Brock. However, he kinda screwed up on pulling it, and Cena looked scary afterwords, smiling with bloody teeth.
> 
> Also, screw everyone that's talking about Brock being able to kill Cena if he wanted to. *This is fucking wrestling.* Cena wasn't defending himself. Granted, Brock would beat Cena in a fight, but it wouldn't be that one-sided. The script told Cena to be taken down and punched, so that's what he did. Brock doesn't deserve credit for clocking a guy who wasn't expecting it.
> 
> Also, *even if they did fight, Cena actually might win*, provided he watched Overeem cream Lesner in less then 5 minutes. Lesner's more fragile then Cena right now. If Cena wanted to, he could've kicked Lesner's abdomen and felled him in 1 shot.


sorry sesshomaru , you are a great poster but looooool at that statement 

Cena isn't Overeem , he isn't an experienced fighter with a 35-0 streak like Allistar 

Cena is strength only , he's a bodybuilder , Brock is a fighter .. 


logically , Brock would mess Cena up , hell he messed him up on Monday even tho he didn't intend to do so


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*



Rocky Mark said:


> sorry sesshomaru , you are a great poster but looooool at that statement
> 
> Cena isn't Overeem , he isn't an experienced fighter with a 35-0 streak like Allistar
> 
> Cena is strength only , he's a bodybuilder , Brock is a fighter ..
> 
> 
> logically , Brock would mess Cena up , hell he messed him up on Monday even tho he didn't intend to do so


Sesshomaru is on fucking crack.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Props to Cena for taking 4XL bare fisted canned hams to the face and*

Maybe Cena's slap was too real for Lesnar's liking, lol.... so Brock took the chance to give Cena one back.

Anyway, this is cool, when was the last time we actually question ourselves if those hits or moves are real & painful.

Cena did well in the whole feud (at least he's selling now), also the part where he is talking to John Laur backstage.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Based on excerpts from current and former WWE-employees, Cena could pretty much hang with and beat anyone backstage on a shoot fight. But lets get real though, this is Brock Lesnar. That last fight with Overeem was not a true inditement of him since he came back too early from injuries and his focus wasn't there.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



LarryCoon said:


> Based on excerpts from current and former WWE-employees, Cena could pretty much hang with and beat anyone backstage on a shoot fight. But lets get real though, this is Brock Lesnar. That last fight with Overeem was not a true inditement of him since he came back too early from injuries and his focus wasn't there.


 Lmao post some links, you're a bigger nuthugger than rockaustinae316 & bboy are.


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



LarryCoon said:


> Based on excerpts from current and former WWE-employees, Cena could pretty much hang with and beat anyone backstage on a shoot fight. But lets get real though, this is Brock Lesnar. That last fight with Overeem was not a true inditement of him since he came back too early from injuries and his focus wasn't there.


LarryCoon and Sesshomaru


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Lesnar vs Cena = Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle 

http://bit.ly/IJm0D3


----------



## Stadhart

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

only just watched raw and in the space of 10mins of feud it is already 100 times better than the year long borefest that was rock vs cena

lesner will be turned into the ultimate monster heel and he fits the role perfectly and maybe this will make a few people start liking cena as brock will make so many people hate him - loved that opening brawl and cena bloodied just made it more intense

great stuff and fingers crossed for lesner turning up in london next week and we get more of the same


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Cena/Lesnar > Cena/Rock


ALREADY


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



rockymark94 said:


> Lmao post some links, you're a bigger nuthugger than rockaustinae316 & bboy are.


You mean I am nuthugging Lesnar? Because I said nobody in the WWE could touch Lesnar in a shoot fight. Please do not confuse my lack for blind irrational hatred to be nuthugging.

I thought this forum would improve with the Rock leaving, but you got slimsellout calling people names because he completely misunderstood my post due to the fact that an alarm went off his head when I didn't start it with "cena sucks". I guess just like a Cena heel turn, you just gotta keep hoping.

By the way, I don't know where people got the idea that Cena couldn't fight or has no cardio, I do remember the source I am referring to: Jimmy Corderas, ex-WWE referee in one of his interview series named: "Ask a ref"


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



LarryCoon said:


> You mean I am nuthugging Lesnar? Because I said nobody in the WWE could touch Lesnar in a shoot fight. Please do not confuse my lack for blind irrational hatred to be nuthugging.
> 
> I thought this forum would improve with the Rock leaving, but you got slimsellout calling people names because he completely misunderstood my post due to the fact that an alarm went off his head when I didn't start it with "cena sucks". I guess just like a Cena heel turn, you just gotta keep hoping.
> 
> By the way, I don't know where people got the idea that Cena couldn't fight or has no cardio, I do remember the source I am referring to: Jimmy Corderas, ex-WWE referee in one of his interview series named: "Ask a ref"


You're nuthugging Cena.


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

"some backstage report said Cena is a tough guy OMG!!!" 

seriously, you have to be retarded to think a bodybuilder with no fighting background could beat a NCAA division 1 wrestling champion and UFC HW champion who beat Heath Herring, Randy Couture, Frank Mir and Shane Carwin. 

if you think that, you should go to a MMA gym and spar 5 minutes with the smallest and weakest guy there.

huge bodybuilding muscles will make you run out of gas quickly, and in a fight you can't rest on the ground pretending to be hurt like in pro wrestling. plus no skill vs world class skill is a no brainer.


----------



## dancehipsocialist

*F5 Scenarios*

Remember when Brock Lesnar F5'd Big Show? Remember when he F5'd Undertaker into the ring post? To me, those were two brilliant F5 scenarios. Are there any particular F5 scenarios you would like to happen now that Lesnar has returned?

I would like to see...


Ziggler eat an F5. Imagine how awesome he would sell it.
F5 countered into an RKO.
F5 countered into the Codebreaker.


----------



## frx

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Brock_Lock said:


> "some backstage report said Cena is a tough guy OMG!!!"
> 
> seriously, you have to be retarded to think a bodybuilder with no fighting background could beat a NCAA division 1 wrestling champion and UFC HW champion who beat Heath Herring, Randy Couture, Frank Mir and Shane Carwin.
> 
> if you think that, you should go to a MMA gym and spar 5 minutes with the smallest and weakest guy there.
> 
> huge bodybuilding muscles will make you run out of gas quickly, and in a fight you can't rest on the ground pretending to be hurt like in pro wrestling. plus no skill vs world class skill is a no brainer.


When did he exactly say Cena woul beat Brock?

What's with this thread? I keep coming and keep seeing people brag and brag about Brock's fighting which nobody puts in doubt, and Cena's supposed softness based on how much they think his character is soft.

It's like there's a bunch of 10 year old kids here and Brock is their big brother which they brag about hoping he always beat some guy they don't like in school... lol


----------



## Shawn Morrison

*Re: F5 Scenarios*

i'd like to see it countered into an RKO, that would be awesome. But i dont want to see Orton beat Lesnar.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: F5 Scenarios*

I really want to see an F-5 on Ziggler aswell... imagine the sell


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: F5 Scenarios*

the best F5 counter was from Eddie Guerrero at No Way Out when he turned it into a DDT , damn that stuff was sweet


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: F5 Scenarios*

Punk getting F5'ed off the top of the Sears Tower.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: F5 Scenarios*

a full 360 spin into the Skull Crushing Finale..


----------



## Heel

*Re: F5 Scenarios*

I love Dolph and want him to get a push, but him selling Lesnar's offence would just be amazing.


----------



## QuietStormBlood

*Re: F5 Scenarios*

I got a feeling we're gonna see an F5 into an STF pretty soon


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



frx said:


> When did he exactly say Cena woul beat Brock?
> 
> What's with this thread? I keep coming and keep seeing people brag and brag about Brock's fighting which nobody puts in doubt, and Cena's supposed softness based on how much they think his character is soft.
> 
> It's like there's a bunch of 10 year old kids here and Brock is their big brother which they brag about hoping he always beat some guy they don't like in school... lol


Some douche bag 2 pages ago said it, he said that Cena could give Brock a good fight which is horse shit and possibly win

just goes to show you why inbreeding is bad


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

WOW at people thinking Cena could legitaly go one-on-one with Brock Lesnar and win. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



SpeedStick said:


> Lesnar vs Cena = Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle
> 
> http://bit.ly/IJm0D3





> Former WWE creative team member Seth Mates sent the following commentary on Monday's WWE Raw show exclusively to .................. Follow him on Twitter and send feedback to Twitter.com/SethMates. If you choose to take excerpts of the commentary for another website please must provide fair credit with a link to ................. and Seth's Twitter page.
> 
> By Seth Mates
> 
> What the hell was that?
> 
> I want to see Brock-Cena. I really do. It's an AWESOME attraction. But I feel like I'm watching it all in fast forward. And a lot of what I see doesn't make sense.
> 
> Start with the opening seg - seems they paired Johnny Ace with Brock because they want Brock to be the heel, Cena the face. But Brock is fresh and Cena is stale, and crowd will always cheer for fresh over stale. Chicago crowd will crap all over Cena at Extreme Rules no matter how he's booked.
> 
> Does Ace have an issue with Cena and I missed it? I'd thought Ace's issue was with Punk - the WWE Champ. If Ace wants to bring in Brock, why isn't he doing it to get the title off the guy he's actually been feuding with for eight months?
> 
> And Ace has been GM for a week, but has been exec VP for talent relations for 10 years. Why is he first adding "legitimacy" now?
> 
> I was at least hoping that Ace being out there meant Brock wouldn't speak -- preserving his aura as a monster. But he spoke. (and then spoke again later in the show - why!?!) They're turning him into Just Another Guy. And he's not.
> 
> Cena coming out and getting into it with Brock was OK, but I hated the pull-apart. Why did the roster all come out? Why make the rest of your roster look so secondary? Would Miz, Del Rio and Henry really not want Cena and Brock to destroy each other?
> 
> Why not have Cena come out and challenge Brock, then Brock out, gets in Cena's face, then Ace comes out and says no way? Keeps Ace the heel, keeps the match from happening right away, keeps Brock from talking, gives you some time to build it.
> 
> I'm not saying Cena-Brock should have built for a year. But announcing the match 20 days out?
> 
> The year build for Rock-Cena made it feel EPIC. They could spread the word far and wide, make it larger than life. The build for Brock-Cena is about a week longer than the build for Maria Menounos' WrestleMania match.
> 
> The argument could be made that Brock-Cena is bigger than Rock-Cena. Rock's the bigger star, but Brock's the bigger PPV attraction. They'll pop the buyrate at Extreme Rules a bit, yes. But it's at the expense of popping a lot of other buyrates a whole lot more. I keep thinking back to the line from Punk's promo last June about Vince being "a millionaire who should be a billionaire."
> 
> And who is the audience for this match? Is it WWE fans, many of whom haven't been properly reintroduced to Brock yet? Or is it UFC fans, who don't like fake wrestling anyway and have had no time to digest this?
> 
> And that's part of the issue -- there's a re-education necessary to bring both the WWE and UFC audiences up to speed here. Yes, there's overlap, but not as much as you might think. Three weeks (now two) isn't enough time to tell that story.
> 
> And what's the finish? Do you job your biggest star Cena to a part-timer for the second month in a row? Does Brock lose his first match back? Or do you do a schmozz, which just upsets everyone?
> 
> The logical thing would have been to put Brock in a glorified jobber match, to reintroduce him in a big way, since his first match back is an attraction, no matter who he faces (I'm just glad they're not doing it on free TV with no build). It'd be similar to how they re-introduced the Undertaker at WrestleMania 20 and The Rock at last year's Survivor Series.
> 
> In fact, my guess is the buyrate for Rock's reintroduction at Survivor Series scared them, and rather than do something like that, they threw him into the big money match from the get-go. But Rock's reintroduction was the main event, whereas Brock's can be shielded by a main event of Punk-Jericho or Cena vs Please Not Tensai. And then BUILD to Cena vs. Brock.
> 
> Remember when Stone Cold walked out rather than fight Brock with no notice? That match only had 20 days less build than this one.
> 
> Kudos to Cena, by the way, for making Brock look so physically dominant. Cena has made Punk, Miz, Del Rio, Rock and Brock all look great in the past year and deserves credit for all of it.
> 
> Another nitpick from the main event - Brock is in the ring, having just attacked Cena, you wonder what's gonna happen next -- and they cut away from live action to a replay of what happened 20 SECONDS AGO?
> 
> The domino effect of this is that yet again, the WWE Title is relegated to second-class citizen at a big show. In fact, the WWE Title now more resembles what the IC Title was in the 80s and 90s - the "workers" title that's a house-show attraction but is relegated to second tier after the "big guys."
> 
> OK, rant over. Again, all my opinion. But what do I know? I've only paid for the product within the last 10 years, unlike most of the people making these decisions.


All so true.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: F5 Scenarios*



QuietStormBlood said:


> I got a feeling we're gonna see an F5 into an STF pretty soon


Then somehow Lesnar getting up, picking Punk up whilst in the STF still and somehow getting him back on his shoulders in an F5 position. I know it sounds out of whack but I think it can be pulled off.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

I can't believe I'm actually reading some people on here actually making a case for Cena hanging with Brock, a decorated wrestler / trained UFC heavyweight champion, in a real fight. LOL. wtf is wrong with you people?


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

>Walk into thread about Lesnar.
>Everyone discussing Cena.


----------



## frx

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



kakashi101 said:


> Some douche bag 2 pages ago said it, he said that Cena could give Brock a good fight which is horse shit and possibly win
> 
> just goes to show you why inbreeding is bad


I think I read that post...

Just that the thing has been going for quite long. It's like every Cena hater is so psyched Brock is a legit fighter they dream they will have a real fight on camera so Brock can kick his ass.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



English Dragon said:


> >Walk into thread about Lesnar.
> >Everyone discussing Cena.


Brock is feuding with Cena, so of course Cena is going to be brought up.... Or does that make too much sense?


----------



## Cena is G.O.A.T

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Let's go Cena! Lesnar sucks!


----------



## Awesome 1

*Re: F5 Scenarios*

Oh yes we all want to see ziggler take an epileptic fit after being hit with an f5. Fuck off, ziggler over sells every fucking move with his stupid fits.


----------



## therealECW'92-2001

*Re: F5 Scenarios*



Cookie Monster said:


> Then somehow Lesnar getting up, picking Punk up whilst in the STF still and somehow getting him back on his shoulders in an F5 position. I know it sounds out of whack but I think it can be pulled off.


I'm pretty sure when referring to the STF he was talking about Cena not Punk.


----------



## Rustee

*Re: F5 Scenarios*



Cookie Monster said:


> Then somehow Lesnar getting up, picking *Punk* up whilst in the STF still and somehow getting him back on his shoulders in an F5 position. I know it sounds out of whack but I think it can be pulled off.


?


----------



## Hennessey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Lesnar would beat Cena in a straight up fight, but you guys are giving Lesnar way too much credit. Stop making him seem like he was a god in the UFC. I love Lesnar and I watched all of his fights, but fuck, he was really not the fucking terminator you guys make him out to be.


----------



## AlwaysBrave

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



TheF1BOB said:


> WOW at people thinking Cena could legitaly go one-on-one with Brock Lesnar and win. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Hey now! Cena is a true gansta fo' real. He even got stabbed in a night club once!


----------



## frx

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Sparta101 said:


> Lesnar would beat Cena in a straight up fight, but you guys are giving Lesnar way too much credit. Stop making him seem like he was a god in the UFC. I love Lesnar and I watched all of his fights, but fuck, he was really not the fucking terminator you guys make him out to be.


LOL. Somebody photoshop Lesnar to the Terminator's body.




Cena is G.O.A.T said:


> Let's go Cena! Lesnar sucks!


People will love you here!!! They won't flame you or anything.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: F5 Scenarios*

Ah, sorry guys, of course I meant the Anaconda Vice if we ever get a CM Punk/Brock Lesnar match up or feud.


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: F5 Scenarios*

Yeah, Ziggler should get an F-5. By the way, Cena didn't sell this week's F-5 at all.


----------



## fuggenwaggles

*Re: F5 Scenarios*

F5 on Lord Tensai....

I wouldn't mind seeing someone get F5'd out of the ring or something.


----------



## MOX

*Re: F5 Scenarios*



Awesome 1 said:


> Fuck off, ziggler over sells every fucking move with his stupid fits.


There was another wrestler who used to oversell, a few years ago now. I think he did quite well for himself, though I forget his name. Rocky someone? Something like that.


----------



## Example

*Re: F5 Scenarios*

I'm just trying to imagine an F5 code breaker counter. Is that even possible? Even the RKO counter seems difficult to perform. I can't imagine Lord Tensai and Brock will cross paths soon as they seem to be building up Tensai to be a unstoppable monster.


----------



## ultimogaijin

*Re: F5 Scenarios*



Anark said:


> There was another wrestler who used to oversell, a few years ago now. I think he did quite well for himself, though I forget his name. Rocky someone? Something like that.


Devon's mini seizures?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

I wanna see Bob Barker get F5ed. Or failing Bob Barker, Michael Cole.


----------



## faceface

*Re: F5 Scenarios*



fuggenwaggles said:


> F5 on Lord Tensai....


I'd rather not see that again, personally.


----------



## Example

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Brock should of F5ed all three stooges on RAW one after another.


----------



## Example

*Re: F5 Scenarios*



faceface said:


> I'd rather not see that again, personally.


Holy shit that is sick. I don't know why I can't remember that considering I watched the whole of Brock's first run in WWE.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: F5 Scenarios*



Anark said:


> There was another wrestler who used to oversell, a few years ago now. I think he did quite well for himself, though I forget his name. Rocky someone? Something like that.


Ziggler need to be given a stone cold stunner


----------



## MOX

*Re: F5 Scenarios*



RaneGaming said:


> Ziggler need to be given a stone cold stunner


Yep, though to out-oversell Rock he'd have to bounce himself over the ropes, up the ramp and into the Titantron.

Nothing wrong with oversells for the right moves (KO finishers etc). I enjoy them anyway.

That match where HBK oversells everything Hogan gives him was hilarious.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

He better not be a cunt and not go to London, it'd make absolutely no sense for him to miss a Raw already after last weeks events and with a match coming up already at Extreme Rules would completely kill the feuds momentum.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*






Gold.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Dude Lesnar isn't going to be there in London. Deal with it.


----------



## MOX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



NathWFC said:


> He better not be a cunt and not go to London, it'd make absolutely no sense for him to miss a Raw already after last weeks events and with a match coming up already at Extreme Rules would completely kill the feuds momentum.


Raw being in London would be a good excuse for Lesnar not being there. Cena can give him the Rock treatment and go on about him not being willing to travel that far, etc.

Maybe have Brock interrupt Jericho/Kane style with a promo from the Tron.

Not facing Brock for a week would also give Cena's lip a chance to heel up properly.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Anark said:


> *Raw being in London would be a good excuse for Lesnar not being there. Cena can give him the Rock treatment and go on about him not being willing to travel that far, etc.*
> 
> Maybe have Brock interrupt Jericho/Kane style with a promo from the Tron.
> 
> Not facing Brock for a week would also give Cena's lip a chance to heel up properly.


That would be stupid and pointless, Cena said all that shit to turn fans away from supporting Rock but Brock is a heel - his character doesn't give a fuck about the fans so it would just make Cena look stupid (moreso than normal)


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Anark said:


> Cena can give him the Rock treatment and go on about him not being willing to travel that far, etc.
> \


Please not that again.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Green Light said:


> That would be stupid and pointless, *Cena said all that shit to turn fans away from supporting Rock* but Brock is a heel - his character doesn't give a fuck about the fans so it would just make Cena look stupid (moreso than normal)


Man, was that an epic fail.

Yes, Brock is a heel and heels dont give a shit what the fans think. Plus in real life, Brock could give a monkeys what the fans think of him.


----------



## MOX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Green Light said:


> That would be stupid and pointless, Cena said all that shit to turn fans away from supporting Rock but Brock is a heel - his character doesn't give a fuck about the fans so it would just make Cena look stupid (moreso than normal)


The Cena Sucks part of the crowd are going to cheer Brock all the way in his feud with Cena. He's no heel to them. 

I know what you're saying though, and you're right. 

Cena coming out and saying something that makes him look stupid? Nah, that would never happen.

Wait a second...


----------



## joshrulez2

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Dude Lesnar isn't going to be there in London. Deal with it.


Totally ridiculous if he's not...
How do you actually know this?


----------



## frx

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Man.. I wonder what would happen if Brock ever faced Chuck Norris.

I guess that's how the grand canyon was formed.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



joshrulez2 said:


> Totally ridiculous if he's not...
> How do you actually know this?


No one knows for shit whether he will be or not. Unfortunately there's a large number of tools who like to pretend they know the man's schedule and contract details.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Just watched raw. Brock bloodying cena was WOW. His promo backstage was decent too.


----------



## SmarkerMarker

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

That boy busted, John Cena urrrrrrrp!


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

SO Broc kwas brought back by Johnny Ace to make the WWE legitimate again (kayfabe) (if this has been brought up already I apologize) so Johnny Ace, the executive Vice President of Talent Relations who's supposedly responsible for hiring ALOT of the tlaent that makes up the current roster is not "legitimate"


----------



## the fox

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Brock was advertised for next week raw on smackdown last night
maybe he will fly to london on sunday work raw then back to the us next day
or maybe via satellite??


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Will Brock come out to wrestle with any of his MMA gear on do you think? Seeing as they have acknowledged his MMA career and the whole "legitimacy" stuff they've been going on about.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



the fox said:


> Brock was advertised for next week raw on smackdown last night
> maybe he will fly to london on sunday work raw then back to the us next day
> or maybe via satellite??


He was?


----------



## EliteNate

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



The-Rock-Says said:


> He was?


Kinda, the smackdown I watched showed a promo of him being the new face of raw and to tune in next week.


----------



## V_1_P_3_R

*Brock Lesner and his voice...*

Am I the only that find Brock's voice different? It seems a little off, for a guy that big he sounds awfully...nerdy...it kind of ruins his interviews/promos...


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*










Here Comes The Pain


----------



## Big Wiggle

*Why is Lesner a heel?*

It's now common knowledge that anyone who feuds with Cena has the potential to be the biggest face in the company. Cm Punk rose to the top. Kane could have, should they have decided to have gone with it (when he returned and attacked Cena, the support for him was enormous) and of course The Rock, who was already a star, but one could argue reached new heights of appreciation and love from the fans.

Now we have Lesner, a fantastic return for the company. He got a huge pop last week when attacking Cena, but now all of a sudden he's the heel?? Do the WWE just ignore the fans these days? No matter how hard they try and cram Cena down the fans throats, they're just not buying it anymore. Lesner will not reach his potential as a heel as the fans will never truly be on Cena's side. This will most likely end up going the Kane route, where they make Lesner as unappealing as possible, he'll get an occasional boo, but at the end of it all no one will hate him or by that stage probably even like him anymore, and his popularity will slowly fade away. If you’re going to make him a heel put him against a face who’s over. 

Surely I can't be the only one who sees this as a potential problem?


----------



## Plisskin

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

yo, who is that chick in your sign. ? ^^


----------



## krai999

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

yeah the part where he said ass kicker in the interview on raw made me lol


----------



## icecreamsandstuff

*Re: Why is Lesner a heel?*

Lesnar is a natural heel, and frankly the WWE is lacking a proper heel these days.

I'd rather Lesnar take up the role of momster enforcer than pick up the mic, tell the fans how happy he is to be back and how much he loves each and every one of them.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Why is Lesner a heel?*

When has a face done a low blow and smirked? excluding Flair and Eddie.

Obvious heel is obvious.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Why is Lesner a heel?*

He really has to play heel. He's more natural playing heel than he is face. And DAMN, do we need a legit heel.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Why is Lesner a heel?*

The WWE is in MAJOR need of a MEGA heel and Lesnar could be the perfect guy for that, outside of him fueding with Cena, who will get boo'd regardless. Lesnar is a natural heel and the perfect heel for an underdog face story.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

He just sucks on the mic.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

Yeah, I noticed it too. He sounds really weird on the mic, but he can back things up in the ring, so it doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Why is Lesner a heel?*

He dosen't has the charisma to be a top face.


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Why is Lesner a heel?*

Cena is a face for the little children and a heel for us, so there is no need to turn him heel.
On the other side every wrestler who feuds with Cena is a heel for the little children and a face to us, so there is no need to turn him face.
Works great


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

He was always awful on the mic anyway.

I remember he used to have this segment where he tried to mock Eddie's Mexican background with all those sombreros and burrito boys and it was just painful to watch.


----------



## BigBen13

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

He's always had that voice. Thats why he had Paul Haymen do his mic work for him.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Why is Lesner a heel?*

Lesnar is a natural heel, not only is he an absolute monster but he walked out on the company and he stunk up the joint the last time he ever had a match in the WWE.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

i agree there. His voice sounds a bit too soft for a monster


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*



Mr Premium said:


> He was always awful on the mic anyway.
> 
> I remember he used to have this segment where he tried to mock Eddie's Mexican background with all those sombreros and burrito boys and it was just painful to watch.


That was funny.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

Brock needs the Kie en Tai over dub if he really wants to be _eeeeeevil_!


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

He sounds like a wimp.. his voice does not match him physically.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

I have never really noticed it.

I can now hear it though.


----------



## Dirk Diggler

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

Having not watched when he was around 8 years ago, I had never heard him do a promo. So I was shocked when he started speaking, I was expecting him to have quite a deep gruff voice!


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Creme De La Creme said:


> I can't believe I'm actually reading some people on here actually making a case for Cena hanging with Brock, a decorated wrestler / trained UFC heavyweight champion, in a real fight. LOL. wtf is wrong with you people?


lmao that's why inbreeding should be illegal.

Brock literally KO'd Cena with a single hit, Cena's body went limp, if Brock hit him a few more times like that Cena would of left in a body bag


----------



## Nas

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

I hope he doesn't do a titantron promo. They suck. Just look at The Rock's if you don't believe me.

If he does go up to London, then awesome cake. It'll be great stuff. Hopefully, no talking and more brawling.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*



Mr Premium said:


> He was always awful on the mic anyway.
> 
> I remember he used to have this segment where he tried to mock Eddie's Mexican background with all those sombreros and burrito boys and it was just painful *for me *to watch.


Fixed. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

He might not sound as tough as Bobby Lashley, but few do.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

He is that big guy with the voice you can't help but laugh at, but you would only do it behind his back.


----------



## Deshad C.

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

The shot Cena took was obv. an accident. Brock didn't mean to hit him square on like that, and Cena wasn't expecting to get hit like that. 

People rejoicing, acting like Cena is a bitch for getting busted open by an unintentional stiff shot, are reaching hella hard right now.


----------



## Creative C

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

He is the white version of Mike Tyson.
Both have soft weird voices but they both can kick your ass.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



EliteNate said:


> Kinda, the smackdown I watched showed a promo of him being the new face of raw and to tune in next week.


Good news. Like I said before, all things considered, it'd be absolutely fucking ridiculous if he's not there.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



English Dragon said:


> >Walk into thread about Lesnar.
> >Everyone discussing Cena.


you know this might surprise you a bit , but in wrestling , when two people are feuding , fans tend to talk about BOTH of them ..

 shocking right ? i know


----------



## lesje

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

His name is Brock LesnAr, you idiot.


----------



## omaroo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

For me it was simply amazing cena getting owned and fucking destroyed by the monster lesnar. Lesnar could kill him if he wants with his severe punches. Cena will always be a punk ass pussy bitch who couldnt shine rocks boots let alone hang in the ring with lesnar.


----------



## mellison24

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*



lesje said:


> His name is Brock LesnAr, you idiot.


Only an idiot calls someone an idiot for a misspelling of a name.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

This is why Brock needed Paul Heyman and would benefit from him greatly even today.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*



#1Peep4ever said:


> i agree there. His voice sounds a bit too soft for a monster


He talks softly(and nerdy) but carries a big stick(or in his case, a big tree trunk). lol.

And I agree with the Mike Tyson analogy. If a person speaks like that, he'd better be a bonafide ass-kicker.


----------



## Colin Delaney

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

He's need a mouthpiece.... Badly.

"I'm a war machine, an ass kicker" Jesus Christ that was bad.


----------



## LINK

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

YES! THANK YOU!

I was waiting for this thread. I have never liked Brock because he sounds like a southern fried pussy. I agree he has the look and tough guy appearance but after that he is awful.

No ring ability, except to break necks. Sounds terrible.

Listen though, I respect Brock and think he has a place in WWE, I just think he needs to shut up and work on his in ring skills.

Its no wonder they put Heyman as his manager to start though.


----------



## lesje

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*



mellison24 said:


> Only an idiot calls someone an idiot for a misspelling of a name.


Not removing untill's in your sig, really? You sir, are an idiot.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

*Mike Tyson was the same way.. someone once described him as having a swing like Reggie Jackson but a voice like Michael Jackson... of course this wasn't said to Mike's face. *


----------



## RICH ROZE

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

it's a little weird lol but not as bad as Bobby Lashely!


----------



## APEX

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

I dont see a problem with it.
Just a regular voice.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

I couldn't give a shit about his voice to be honest. You'd swear this was music we were watching the way some of you talk.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

He doesn't need a manager. That's ridiculous.

Yes, he doesn't sound like a tough guy and that's why they gave him one for his 1st go around but it's ridiculous to give him a manager now.

He's too big of a personality for a geek to talk for him.


----------



## Aloverssoulz

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

I agree with OP. His voice is so different to his image. I'll never take him seriously on mic because of his voice (and total lack of skills), and for me, mic skills is very important.


----------



## mellison24

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Man, was that an epic fail.
> 
> Yes, Brock is a heel and heels dont give a shit what the fans think. Plus in real life, Brock *could* give a monkeys what the fans think of him.


I'm really sorry, but for the love of God, it's COULDN'T.


----------



## uniden

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

Brock can be mute for all we know and probably still be among the best. His voice is not his strongest feature.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

Wasn't his voice always like this anyway?


----------



## 1nation

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

his voice has always been different.

he should learn do what HBK does - fatten his voice on mic.


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

he has got a soft squeaky voice but i wouldn't say it to his face


----------



## Batistwo

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

"GIVE ME ...

GOLDBERG!!!!!!"


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

Greatest promo.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



> *The Rock On His Next Opponent, Mentions Brock Lesnar*
> 
> Even before Brock Lesnar made his WWE return on RAW earlier this month, The Rock felt that the former UFC Champion could be a potential opponent down the road.
> 
> When asked at the pre-WrestleMania press conference about who his next opponent would be, Rock replied, "There's incredible guys that I can come back and wrestle. Whether it's The Undertaker, John Cena, Brock Lesnar... there's great options."


Rock/Lesnar WM29
Rock/Taker WM30


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

It's not his fault. He can't help how he sounds.


----------



## LINK

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*



LadyCroft said:


> *Mike Tyson was the same way.. someone once described him as having a swing like Reggie Jackson but a voice like Michael Jackson... of course this wasn't said to Mike's face. *


Anyone that is compared to Michael Jackson and Reggie Jackson (TALENT WISE) should be proud. Other attributes would be less than flattering.

Who can we compare Brock Lesnar to? The Juggernaut and Mickey Mouse.


----------



## JakeMyles

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*



V_1_P_3_R said:


> Am I the only that find Brock's voice different? It seems a little off, for a guy that big he sounds awfully...nerdy...it kind of ruins his interviews/promos...


I love Lesnar, but I remember back in the day when Heyman talked for him I always imagined/hoped he would sound like a beast when he finally spoke. Boy I was wrong! 
He's not even bad on the mic as others are saying, he just has a really high voice that you wouldn't expect from someone of his stature.

Personally I'd love Heyman doing his talking while he just stands there looking like a monster and destroying the opposition, a la early Lesnar!


----------



## Big Wiggle

*Re: Why is Lesner a heel?*

I am not doubting Lesner is a natural heel and good at it too....very good. However why put him against Cena then? As I said, he won't reach his true potential as a 'monster heel' whilst going against Cena, as the fans will cheer him purely out of hatred for Cena and the wanting to see him beaten. This is my point.


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*



LINK said:


> Anyone that is compared to Michael Jackson and Reggie Jackson (TALENT WISE) should be proud. Other attributes would be less than flattering.
> 
> *Who can we compare Brock Lesnar to?* The Juggernaut and Mickey Mouse.


Lebron James maybe.

They're both freaks of nature.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

Yeah he isn't good on the mic that's why Paul Heyman was his mouthpiece.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

It's not a big deal in his case, he just needs his confidence because his presence is so strong. "Larger than life" presence? That's Lesnar. The promo was great, he's not Rock or Flair caliber so I don't expect him to do it but his delivery is good and he was believable, that's what important.


----------



## 1nation

*Re: Why is Lesner a heel?*



RevolverSnake said:


> He dosen't has the charisma to be a top face.


his thymes with Kurt were pretty fun to watch. just saying.


----------



## oinker34

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

Yeah, I agree. His voice definitely doesn't fit his build. Definitely has some issues with his juevos.


----------



## muttgeiger

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

People are kind of used to it at this point, so i don't think it matters, but yes he has a high voice, and that awful midwestern accent is not exactly the most intimidating thing around. but he is actually fine on the mic otherwise, and has hands the size of a toaster, so whatever


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Why is Lesner a heel?*



Big Wiggle said:


> I am not doubting Lesner is a natural heel and good at it too....very good. However why put him against Cena then? As I said, he won't reach his true potential as a 'monster heel' whilst going against Cena, as the fans will cheer him purely out of hatred for Cena and the wanting to see him beaten. This is my point.


Nobody else is just on that level that they can be put against Brock and be taken seriously. Plus, fans are mostly interested in what Cena's doing, so old stars working with him is better and gets more buyrates than Brock Lesnar vs CM Punk or Sheamus would get.


----------



## JakeMyles

*Re: Why is Lesner a heel?*

He's definitely not a heel just because he did a damn low blow and gave Cena a beatdown. If you're going off that judgement then Sheamus is a heel because he assaulted an official.

TWEENER.


----------



## 1nation

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89PxTlGOhTg


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Deshad C. said:


> The shot Cena took was obv. an accident. Brock didn't mean to hit him square on like that, and Cena wasn't expecting to get hit like that.
> 
> People rejoicing, acting like Cena is a bitch for getting busted open by an unintentional stiff shot, are reaching hella hard right now.


Does Cena believe it was a accident?? Cause Cena after that hit was dissing Brock Lesnar friend the Rock


----------



## BK Festivus

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

His voice sounds the same. It's always sounded kinda awkward.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

I think its a normal voice, and i also think that this topic is stupid, would he be better with Heyman? Yes. Is he good right now? Yes.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Why is Lesner a heel?*

WWE is looking at the long term with Brock. When you look at possible feuds for him they're all against faces. Triple H, Taker, Rock, Cena, Punk.

I would have liked for them to make his heel turn a suprise but I don't mind that he's a heel.


----------



## LINK

*Re: Why is Lesner a heel?*

He is better as a heel.


----------



## RD25

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*



LINK said:


> YES! THANK YOU!
> 
> I was waiting for this thread. I have never liked Brock because he sounds like a southern fried pussy. I agree he has the look and tough guy appearance but after that he is awful.
> 
> *No ring ability*, except to break necks. Sounds terrible.
> 
> Listen though, I respect Brock and think he has a place in WWE, I just think he needs to shut up and work on his in ring skills.
> 
> Its no wonder they put Heyman as his manager to start though.


I mean seriously? You're actually saying Brock Lesnar has no ring ability? Some retards on this forum for sure.

Anyway, back to the OP, yes it doesn't suit his build but it's not something he can change, so he's got to the best he can with it. 

IMO Brock isn't a bad promo guy, I thought his one on RAW backstage was pretty well done.


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: Why is Lesner a heel?*

Because Cena, Punk, Sheamus and Orton are all faces, and they're all the top stars of today. They needed at least one heel to be one of the faces of WWE, so they made Lesnar a heel. Plus, he's way better as a heel than a face.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Why is Lesner a heel?*

He's a heel because he's facing a really really good guy who never quits and never backs down from a fight and always stays true to what he believes in no matter what other people think of him and he's also everyone's favourite wrestler and the guy who's out there representing the company day in and day out and never takes a day off and he loves what he does because that's what he dreamed of as a little kid and now that he's grown up he gets to live his dream and he will never disappoint those who believe and have faith in him.................


----------



## RD25

*Re: Why is Lesner a heel?*



JakeMyles said:


> He's definitely not a heel just because he did a damn low blow and gave Cena a beatdown. If you're going off that judgement then Sheamus is a heel because he assaulted an official.
> 
> TWEENER.


Agreed, his promo backstage was fairly arrogant but not outright heelish.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why is Lesner a heel?*

He was a heel in UFC, eases him back in.


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

It's like a hearing a lion roar like a kitten


----------



## uniden

*Re: Why is Lesner a heel?*

A low blow and smile is usually a sign of heel. Unless you are Rick Flair.


----------



## kwab

*Re: Why is Lesner a heel?*

Not jut because it's obvious but imagine how the roster would look if Lesnar was face? He needed to be heel almost by default.

(Kayfabe rankings)
* John Cena - face
* Rock (p/t) - face
* HHH (p/t) - face
* Undertaker (p/t) - face
* CM Punk - face
* Randy Orton - face
* Sheamus - face
* Chris Jericho - heel
* Big Show - face
* Daniel Bryan - heel
* Kane - heel
* Santino Marella - face
* Cody Rhodes - heel
* Alberto Del Rio - heel
* Mark Henry - heel
* Kofi / R-Truth / Ryder - face
* Ziggler / Christian / Otunga - heel


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

This entire thread is a FAIL.

Who gives a crap how Brock sounds? As long as he's there to break necks and cash checks(not necessarily in that order...lol), he could sound like RuPaul for all I care....


----------



## CNB

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*



LadyCroft said:


> *Mike Tyson was the same way.. someone once described him as having a swing like Reggie Jackson but a voice like Michael Jackson... of course this wasn't said to Mike's face. *



If he had a voice like Michael Jackson, he wouldn't have needed to bite someone's ear off to make money.

Dunno what's wrong with this forum these days, everyone bags everything. It's getting worse than usual, quite sad really. 

I enjoy Brock, and don't care what he sounds like, hopefully he didn't forget how to wrestle.


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

I always found his voice just fine honestly. He's not amazing on the micc but he's able to get his point across.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

Actually some of the more legit badasses I meet have voices that doesn't match their body's. Is okay people laugh at them...but at their backs.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

His voice is a bit high pitched, it doesn't fit his body, and look. That promo he cut on Raw wasn't all that bad IMO. It would have been better, if he didn't sound like an accountant, lol.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*

He sounds perfectly normal imo.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Why is Lesner a heel?*

Because Vince doesn't have the balls yet to turn Cena heel


----------



## kamzzz

*What an anti-climax*

So after watching RAW last week with Lesnar's return and a pumped up crowd, I was really looking forward to this week. But not only was it a lot worse, it was probably the worst raw I seen in years. 

- Three stooges? WTF?
- Crowd was dead, especially when the three stooges came in the ring, how awkward was that?
- Nobody reacted when Hogan's music hit lol
- Turning Lesnar heel. WHY OH WHY?
- Crowd chanting ALBERT ALBERT during Tensai's match, was funny but made him look stupid.
- So Tensai does his crappy little hand move after the match ends and doesn't get DQ'd ? New rules?
- Whole WWE locker room coming out with the Cena/Lesnar thing. Makes no sense. Why would they care? It's meant to be wrestling where people fight.
- Teddy Long with his pathetic sad little face.
- CM Punk father storyline is awful.

Can't think of anything positive to say.

That's me out. Was feeling RAW before Mania and last week. But going to stop tuning in I think. Let me know when they turn Orton heel again. Might keep up with TNA though.


----------



## Arcanine

*Re: What an anti-climax*

It's you isn't it Pyro?


----------



## Dreya

*Re: What an anti-climax*

Brock Lesnar isn't a heel or face, he's just simply Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: What an anti-climax*

Go away, please, Pyro.


----------



## kamzzz

*Re: What an anti-climax*

?

Not everybody that criticises WWE is some guy called Pyro. If that was the case, we would have millions of Pyro's.


----------



## Amsterdam

*Re: What an anti-climax*

Both Raw and SmackDown DID suck this week. I don't know why Pyro is being brought into this.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Why is Lesner a heel?*

I am sure and I want Brock to destroy John Laur (seemingly allies now) after he destroys Cena... nobody can control the monster.


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Brock Lesner and his voice...*



Theproof said:


> I always found his voice just fine honestly. He's not amazing on the micc but he's able to get his point across.


This!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Brock's voice sounded pretty fine to me on Monday. His mic skills have definitely grown since leaving in 2004.


----------



## crossface91

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

val venis should come back


----------



## Casual Fan #52

*Re: What an anti-climax*

Both Smackdown and RAW were terrible this week. A sharp contrast to last week when they were both great. So... what happened? Why gold one week and shit the next?


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: What an anti-climax*

I have more fun taking a speed shit then this.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

who said that Lesnar was confirmed on SD for London? thats BS.


----------



## frx

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Deshad C. said:


> The shot Cena took was obv. an accident. Brock didn't mean to hit him square on like that, and Cena wasn't expecting to get hit like that.
> 
> People rejoicing, acting like Cena is a bitch for getting busted open by an unintentional stiff shot, are reaching hella hard right now.


I wonder what would have happened if it was Punk or Rock who got busted open by a Lesnar punch.


----------



## yourmumsface17

*Re: What an anti-climax*



kamzzz said:


> ?
> 
> Not everybody that criticises WWE is some guy called Pyro. If that was the case, we would have millions of Pyro's.


What exactly happened to Pyro? :lol Has he been banned or something?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



> Dwayne Johnson ‏ @TheRock
> 
> @SadieGriffiths Not now, but I'll be in the UK all summer shooting FAST 6. Cant wait.


Just in case anyone thought he was coming back for SummerSlam to do a match with Lesnar or indeed any other.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Yeah they should hold Rock off until Rumble where he wins and sets up the WM29 main event with Brock for the title. Brock can pick up the WWE title at SSlam, SSeries or sooner if WWE wants him to.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Brock can just walk over to Punk in the changing room and take the belt off him. Say I'm the champ now.

Punk can't do shit but make mean faces behind his back.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

But what he can do is draw more than Lesnar can in his first segment in 8 years. MEGASTAR.

unk

Don't get too offended, just having some fun. Sadly the ratings thread is kind of dead this week. Can't imagine why.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

:bron3


----------



## Bork_Laser

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> But what he can do is draw more than Lesnar can in his first segment in 8 years. MEGASTAR.
> 
> unk
> 
> Don't get too offended, just having some fun. Sadly the ratings thread is kind of dead this week. Can't imagine why.




Punk is such a huge star his match with Mark Henry loses over 100k viewers in the top of the hour segment.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Bork_Laser said:


> Punk is such a huge star his match with Mark Henry loses over 100k viewers in the top of the hour segment.


Still had more total viewers than Brock's opening segment unk

:troll


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Bork_Laser said:


> Punk is such a huge star his match with Mark Henry loses over 100k viewers in the top of the hour segment.


Wrong. Punk/Jericho and the Henry thing gained almost 400k, and that had more viewers than your precious Lesnar. The rest of that next segment was Del Rio/Ryder.


----------



## Bork_Laser

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Wrong. Punk/Jericho and the Henry thing gained almost 400k, and that had more viewers than your precious Lesnar. The rest of that next segment was Del Rio/Ryder.




"The segment between CM Punk and Chris Jericho at 10pm gained 379,000 viewers for a 3.19 quarter rating. *Punk vs. Mark Henry and the post-match angle with Chris Jericho giving a beer bath to Punk as well as the Alberto Del Rio vs. Zack Ryder lost 169,000 viewers*"

"The backstage interview with *Brock Lesnar gained 423,000 viewers*"


Exactly.


----------



## Example

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

What I don't get is how you can proportion the viewers to each segment. Like how are people going to know the exact time that Brock's backstage segment is on and tune in just for that. Don't see how they track it to each segment tbh.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Thank you for proving my point? Del Rio/Ryder was majority of that segment. Punk/Jericho did more than Lesnar's first segment in 8 years. And the opening segment almost always does much better than the 10 segment. Gosh, what a larger than life superstar Lesnar is.


----------



## dashingrko619

*Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

I don't know if the WWE 2012 draft is coming, but if it was i think Brock Lesnar should go to smackdown. It would be great for ratings, and he can feud with Randy Orton.


----------



## Example

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

Nope they should and will keep Brock on the A show. Would make no sense paying all that money for him to have him appear on Smackdown.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

Ummmm no.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Example said:


> What I don't get is how you can proportion the viewers to each segment. Like how are people going to know the exact time that Brock's backstage segment is on and tune in just for that. Don't see how they track it to each segment tbh.



We can't proportion the viewers ourselves. The WWE gets minute by minute rating reports that the public doesn't get to see, so the WWE knows exactly what the viewers are tuning in for and changing the channel for.


----------



## Tomino

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

Are you crazy? Raw is the A-show for all the big names. There's nothing that can save Smackdown ratings at this point.


----------



## Bork_Laser

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Thank you for proving my point? *Del Rio/Ryder was majority of that segment*. Punk/Jericho did more than Lesnar's first segment in 8 years. And the opening segment almost always does much better than the 10 segment. Gosh, what a larger than life superstar Lesnar is.



Del Rio v Ryder was less than 3 mins. Punk v Henry + the Jericho angle went more than 10 mins. Majority? I don't think so.


----------



## Right_to_Spencer

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

HELLLLLL NO.

I wouldn't have a problem with Punk and the WWE Title coming to Smackdown though.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

Brock will (and should) stay on Raw



Right_to_Spencer said:


> HELLLLLL NO.
> 
> I wouldn't have a problem with Punk and the *WWE Title coming to Smackdown* though.


WWE Title is not moving to SD either


----------



## peowulf

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

I don't think there should be a draft at all. Also, the world titles should be unified. There's no point in having two anymore. The World Heavyweight Championship's credibility is at ECW Championship level at the most


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

fpalm

Really?!


----------



## Example

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

It's weird looking back to the days when the WHC and WWE Title had the same credibility. You could argue that WHC was more prestigious towards the beginning of the last decade.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

:lmao I knew The Ratingz thread couldn't contain the ratings disucssion mess forever


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

I love a good ol ratinz war.

Forget about turf wars, it's all about dem ratinzzzzz


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

Absolutely not.


----------



## Example

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Was reading a report earlier about the other WWE Stars are concerned with the physical shape of Lesnar. Made me chuckle as I find it amusing that another superstar would be concerned with the shape of another guys body. It's just an excuse to bitch.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Link to that report, please?


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Example said:


> Was reading a report earlier about the other WWE Stars are concerned with the physical shape of Lesnar. Made me chuckle as I find it amusing that another superstar would be concerned with the shape of another guys body. It's just an excuse to bitch.


I am thinking that has more to do with his injuries and w/e it was thet he had that almost killed him (the name of it escapes me at the moment) than his literal physical shape.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Brock can just walk over to Punk in the changing room and take the belt off him. Say I'm the champ now.
> 
> Punk can't do shit but make mean faces behind his back.


Now THAT is a funny visual.

















A-C-P said:


> I am thinking that has more to do with his injuries and w/e it was thet he had that almost killed him (the name of it escapes me at the moment) than his literal physical shape.


Diverticulitis(I think it was called).


----------



## Example

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

http://www.pwmania.com/artman/questions-raised-over-brock-lesnars-shape-wwe-stock-drops-more

http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/news/233141

Not sure how credible these sources are?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Well it's coming from Wade Keller, so I don't expect it to be shit or a lie.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

Why even bother with a draft or even a brand extension anymore? All the SD guys that matter show up on Raw anyway.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

I can see why they are upset.. I mean, working at Cenas pace will do serious damage to your mind, body and health.


----------



## Nick Logan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Brock Lesnar vs Triple H

Just the thought of it...


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

You already have Barry Stevens on that show. Do you want two monsters stacked together like that? Best to split your major draws


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

This is horrible this idea


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

WWE wouldn't have him wrestling so soon if they doubted his current condition or his ability to get into the condition he needs to be.

That said he does need to drop some fat and put some more muscle mass on.


----------



## Bork_Laser

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Well it's coming from Wade Keller, so I don't expect it to be shit or a lie.



I detect sarcasm.


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

Smackdown is the B show and this would ruin the credibility Brock has.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

People are overreacting... It wouldn't be bad to put Brock on SmackDown if they value their long time talent (which they don't so it won't happen) because he's still green as fuck and needs to be on tape delay in case he fucks up.


----------



## Drama

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

No, you nutcase.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

Why when the Brand extension is essentially over for the top guys? He'll just show up on raw anyway.


----------



## Dreya

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

Simply put no, Brock will stay on the A show and clean up, I would like to see him face Sheamus though.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*

Lesner was already a main eventer, but obviously lost to smaller guys like Eddie. However, and lets be honest here....Eddie had far more muscle mass then guys like Punk, Kofie, Rhodes, and Miz. Furthermore, Lesner has far more credibility then he did on his last run. He's a former MMA world champion....so here's my question....

If Lesner faced Miz, Rhodes, Punk, or other vanilla midgets, then should he one shot them? I know you'll scream "buriel" and this isn't MMA, but Brock is a *legit beast* unlike any other the WWE had before. To anyone who knows MMA, he's the most legit superstar today. Should guys like Punk or Miz get some offense in or should Lesner just squash them?


Obviously they shouldn't even put these guys in the ring with Lesner, but that's the problem with WWE today. They have too many small guys, and not enough legit threats to Lesner. Though maybe Batista will come back and face Lesner.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*

I'm not really sure. I mean no one would buy brock getting his ass kicked by guys like punk. But I think if they made it too wear guys like Miz and Rhodes had to cheat to win then it might turn out okay.


----------



## Dreya

*Re: Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*

People like the Miz and Cody would get beat in a match pretty quick, say a couple minutes, they get in some offense, Brock gets pissed and then destroys them, Punk on the other hand should be able to put on a good match with Brock.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*

The only time The Miz and Brock Lesnar should be paired is if Brock is squashing Miz and throwing him around like a doll. Out of them, only CM Punk would really look any bit believable but even then, he can not go over clean without it looking stupid.

People bring up Eddie Guerrero beating Lesnar but that match had shenanigans left and right towards the end.


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

No way, Raw's the A show. Nothing can save SmackDown's ratings these days.


----------



## Mojo Stark

*Re: Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*



Choke2Death said:


> People bring up Eddie Guerrero beating Lesnar but that match had shenanigans left and right towards the end.


Exactly, it's not like Eddie won clean, he cheated throughout and had a lot of help from Goldberg.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*

Is that even possible? And no, he should put people over, we need stars.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is that even possible? And no, he should put people over, we need stars.


Exactly.

As much of a fan I was during his initial run, it's not going to do anyone any good if he just crushes everyone on the roster now.


----------



## Venomous

*Re: Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*

Have him squash EVERYONE! 

If he gets beat by someone like Miz or Rhodes I will laugh and be disappointed. In all seriousness he should only lose to guys that are on his level of credibility.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*



Venomous said:


> Have him squash EVERYONE!
> 
> If he gets beat by someone like Miz or Rhodes I will laugh and be disappointed. *In all seriousness he should only lose to guys that are on his level of credibility.*


That's the problem. The lack of guys on his level of credibility. Thus the need for him to put people over.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*



Venomous said:


> Have him squash EVERYONE!
> 
> If he gets beat by someone like Miz or Rhodes I will laugh and be disappointed. In all seriousness he should only lose to guys that are on his level of credibility.


There aren't any. Lesnar makes Undertaker look like a midcarder. If he just goes through everybody on the roster and then leaves, great, you got a year of people being happy to see him back, but what did you get out of it long term? The lack of stars is by far the biggest problem WWE has, they're stupid if they don't capitalize on the most credible person in wrestling history returning for a year and making some people. And I don't mean fuckin Cena, I mean people who need it.


----------



## BTNH

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

And I remember when Smackdown as arguably bigger and better than Raw... wow how things have changed 

we had some of the top guys and best story lines on Smackdown once upon a time


----------



## hassassin

*Re: Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> There aren't any. Lesnar makes Undertaker look like a midcarder. If he just goes through everybody on the roster and then leaves, great, you got a year of people being happy to see him back, but what did you get out of it long term? The lack of stars is by far the biggest problem WWE has, they're stupid if they don't capitalize on the most credible person in wrestling history returning for a year and making some people. And I don't mean fuckin Cena, I mean people who need it.


Changed your tune a bit mate? Thought you said you never want to see Brock again and now you're saying he's the most credible person in wrestling history?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*



hassassin said:


> Changed your tune a bit mate? Thought you said you never want to see Brock again and now you're saying he's the most credible person in wrestling history?


No, I didn't change my tune. He's boring, he doesn't qualify as an entertainer and I want him gone. Credibility has NOTHING to do with entertainment, he was booked above everyone when he was around, Rock, Hogan, Undertaker, Angle, etc, and he's a former UFC Champion. Credibility doesn't make him entertaining.

How in the FUCK would you even come to that conclusion in the first place?


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*

"Put over" has to be the most overused pile of shit in the wrestling community. People get "over" because of their natural aura/charisma, their ability, or their gimmick. Lesnar losing to some Joe Bloggs the WWE suddenly decides they want to make a big name with none of these things or the likes of The Miz etc. won't get them "over" or make them a star, it'll just look fucking stupid.

The only way we'll get true new star(s) is when someone comes along who has natural main event quality, for any or all of the reasons above.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> *There aren't any. Lesnar makes Undertaker look like a midcarder.* If he just goes through everybody on the roster and then leaves, great, you got a year of people being happy to see him back, but what did you get out of it long term? The lack of stars is by far the biggest problem WWE has, they're stupid if they don't capitalize on the most credible person in wrestling history returning for a year and making some people. And I don't mean fuckin Cena, I mean people who need it.


Now that's just hyperbole. Taker is an MMA enthusist, a big man, and been wrestling for far longer on the top then most. Taker, HHH, Batista, Rock, and Cena are all credible threats. I just worry for the rest of the roster. Lesner can't really put them over clean without fans screaming BS.


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*

Hey, Tyrion. Remember when you said "Brock won't wrestle a PPV until atleast Summerslam. People who think differently are clearly wrong."?

Haha, yeah. Me too.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Couture and Mir took it worse than Cena.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*

Stupidest shit ever. He shouldn't be booked any better than anyone else. 

Shamrock wasn't booked to be a world beater and he was a better fighter than Lesnar. 

He doesn't need to interact w/ the rest of the roster at all. The Rock didn't last year and Lesnar shouldn't this year. Keep him focused on Cena, H etc. 

Bringing him in the company created this nonsense. There's no win in all this shit.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*



jonoaries said:


> Stupidest shit ever. He shouldn't be booked any better than anyone else.
> 
> Shamrock wasn't booked to be a world beater and he was a better fighter than Lesnar.
> 
> He doesn't need to interact w/ the rest of the roster at all. The Rock didn't last year and Lesnar shouldn't this year. Keep him focused on Cena, H etc.
> 
> Bringing him in the company created this nonsense. There's no win in all this shit.


Yeah but Shamrock didn't draw for shit(in WWE). Nor did he have Lesner's look.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*



sesshomaru said:


> Yeah but Shamrock didn't draw for shit(in WWE). Nor did he have Lesner's look.


Lesnar isn't half what he was in 2003-2004 today so that argument is moot. A better argument against Shamrock would have been that UFC was relatively unknown, not "he didn't draw" because Lesnar drew so awesome monday........right? The needle barely moved. The buys for ER will be great because its another "dream match" main event, not necessarily because of Lesnar. Shamrock was not really even put in main events, in fact he only main evented one PPV his entire run.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*



jonoaries said:


> Lesnar isn't half what he was in 2003-2004 today so that argument is moot. A better argument against Shamrock would have been that UFC was relatively unknown, not "he didn't draw" because Lesnar drew so awesome monday........right? The needle barely moved. The buys for ER will be great because its another "dream match" main event, not necessarily because of Lesnar. Shamrock was not really even put in main events, in fact he only main evented one PPV his entire run.


I didn't go with that one since Shamrock was a top draw in UFC, and according to his wiki, saved it from bankruptcy.

I'm sticking to my argument that it's easier to book an athletic powerhouse then a submissionist. 

Also if Lesner dosen't draw, I'll be shocked. Granted, MMA fans might scoff at him running with his tail between his legs after being raped by Overeem, but he should draw _something_


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*



sesshomaru said:


> I didn't go with that one since Shamrock was a top draw in UFC, and according to his wiki, saved it from bankruptcy.
> 
> I'm sticking to my argument that it's easier to book an athletic powerhouse then a submissionist.
> 
> Also if Lesner dosen't draw, I'll be shocked. Granted, MMA fans might scoff at him running with his tail between his legs after being raped by Overeem, but he should draw _something_


MMA fans should shut their fuk'n mouths. Overeem pissed hot for Steroids just shortly after his fight with Brock. He needed "an edge" to beat him, as it turns out. 

Cain is more legit than that Horse-meat eater.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*



glenwo2 said:


> MMA fans should shut their fuk'n mouths. Overeem pissed hot for Steroids just shortly after his fight with Brock. He needed "an edge" to beat him, as it turns out.
> 
> Cain is more legit than that Horse-meat eater.


He still retired him. Can't take that back.


----------



## arcslnga

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

What I think will happen at Extreme Rules... see youtube vid.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Shamrock entered the WWE when MMA was just starting to make a name for itself. 

It really isn't that comparable to Brock. Brock was main eventing in the WWE, became MMA champ at it's peak, and now is back.

To make him job is a slap in the face. You can't turn your ultimate *** kicker into a p****. It's funny that everyone here wanted a dominate heel who can win cleanly, he's here, and now everyone wants him to lose.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*



sesshomaru said:


> He still retired him. Can't take that back.


no .. the illness retired Lesnar


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is that even possible? And no, he should put people over, we need stars.


yes 

let's have Lesnar sell to the miz , because the shows how much WWE respects their audiences' intelligence


----------



## Clique

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

I'd be surprised if Brock takes more than two pin-fall losses from now to this time next year.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

No. Smackdown is completely irrelevant and Lesnar is much better than Smackdown.


----------



## MIZizAwesome

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

No lol. Cena should though . That would help smackdown alot


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Clique said:


> I'd be surprised if Brock takes more than two pin-fall losses from now to this time next year.


I agree. I think Lesnar will lose very rarely, though I imagine it will happen, maybe even lose cleanly three or four times between now and Wrestlemania XXIX. Maybe. But he's going to be booked as dominant. I don't know why everyone's talking about Lesnar losing to Miz or Rhodes, since they're clearly going to remain heel for a while and he's a heel. (Granted, I realize they're meant as examples.) 

Not sure if I agree with the argument that he needs to be booked more strongly than he was when he was in WWE eight years ago. He was already booked as a monster who was extremely difficult to cleanly defeat. Even in some of the key babyface victories over him as a _heel_, they needed shenanigans to get the "W" over him. I don't see why his booking needs to be any stronger than it was then. He was booked like a beastly war machine back then. If anything, that will only be accentuated due to what he's done since he left WWE in 2004.


----------



## The Peacemaker

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*



MIZizAwesome said:


> No lol. Cena should though . That would help smackdown alot


I would love that.


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

absolutely not.


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*



MIZizAwesome said:


> No lol. Cena should though . That would help smackdown alot


This is what they should do.

Draft Cena to SmackDown officially. Keep the SuperShow concept for the sole purpose of having Cena appear on RAW while no one else crosses over.


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

should do to get ratings up, having a feud with orton and sheamus would be top


----------



## DoctorOThuganomics

*Re: Should Brock be drafted to Smackdown?*

haha lol haha. No


----------



## Furry_Return

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

It is great that brock is back. is good to see a return of someone who was forced to leave for things that wasnt there fault. when someone is made to leave for no good reason and that person makes there way back it is a real triamph.. believe me i know what i am talking about!


----------



## Samuray

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*


----------



## yourmumsface17

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



DesolationRow said:


> I agree. I think Lesnar will lose very rarely, though I imagine it will happen, maybe even lose cleanly three or four times between now and Wrestlemania XXIX. Maybe. But he's going to be booked as dominant. I don't know why everyone's talking about Lesnar losing to Miz or Rhodes, since they're clearly going to remain heel for a while and he's a heel. (Granted, I realize they're meant as examples.)
> 
> Not sure if I agree with the argument that he needs to be booked more strongly than he was when he was in WWE eight years ago. He was already booked as a monster who was extremely difficult to cleanly defeat. Even in some of the key babyface victories over him as a _heel_, they needed shenanigans to get the "W" over him. I don't see why his booking needs to be any stronger than it was then. He was booked like a beastly war machine back then. If anything, that will only be accentuated due to what he's done since he left WWE in 2004.


I think the people who will pin Lesnar clean are, Cena, Rock or Taker, and if WWE really believe in him, Punk.

Other than that, I don't think anyone will stand a chance :lol


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

People are crazy if they think Lesnar is losing at all.

He'll win all his matches or draw one (I expect that to be the first Cena match) he'll go into Mania to either face The Rock or Undertaker and look strong as hell.


----------



## yourmumsface17

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



The-Rock-Says said:


> People are crazy if they think Lesnar is losing at all.
> 
> He'll win all his matches or draw one (I expect that to be the first Cena match) he'll go into Mania to either face The Rock or Undertaker and look strong as hell.


I think he will beat Cena at ER, but Cena will get a return pin at Summerslam.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

lesnar vs cena in extreme rules will not end with a clear winner
some crazy big spot will happen in the end of the match to write one of the two off tv for couple of months


----------



## Bork_Laser

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Lesnar shouldn't lose until mania. If he gets pinned by anyone it will destroy his character.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

I can see him possibly losing by DQ or something like that but a clean loss via pinfall or submission will hurt or even ruin his character I think


----------



## eireace

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Apologies if posted already, 

but did anyone see that Overeem tested positive for increased levels of testosterone? Clouds that victory over Lesnar, wonder if Dana White is regretting letting him go now.

Also word that Tito Ortiz will cross over, what do you think? would he be a success in WWE?


----------



## Bork_Laser

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



eireace said:


> Apologies if posted already,
> 
> but did anyone see that Overeem tested positive for increased levels of testosterone? Clouds that victory over Lesnar, wonder if Dana White is regretting letting him go now.
> 
> Also word that Tito Ortiz will cross over, what do you think? would he be a success in WWE?



Yeah, Overeem's levels were 14-1. the average person is 1-1, the limit is 6-1 by the athletic commission. The fact that Overeem avioded taking a steriod test 2 times and the mysterious "lost sample" in the run up to the fight an indicator that he was on roids. To be fair,lesnar didn't even look like he cared about that fight. He wanted to retire, even if he won he would of retired due to the impact diverticulitis had on his body.


----------



## eireace

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Bork_Laser said:


> Yeah, Overeem's levels were 14-1. the average person is 1-1, the litim is 6-1 by the athletic commission. The fact that Overeem avioded taking a steriod test 2 times and the mysterious "lost sample" in the run up to the fight an indicator that he was on roids. To be fair,lesnar didn't even look like he cared about that fight. He wanted to retire, even if he won he would of retired due to the impact diverticulitis had on his body.


Your probably right there, fair play to Lesnar for even getting back in the ring after the diverticulitis. Still for those who look negatively on Lesnar for that fight you had him coming back from a life threatening disease against an opponent who was juiced up...


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Go on give us a cheeky watch.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



yourmumsface17 said:


> I think he will beat Cena at ER, but Cena will get a return pin at Summerslam.


Nah Cena has a better chance at ER where he can use weapons. Because there is no way the WWE can make it believable for Cena to look like at threat to Brock


----------



## chrispepper

*How I would book Lesnar up to SummerSlam*

First off.. How refreshing is it to have a cena feud that a) makes a lot of sense - Laurinitis wants to restore credibility to the WWE, wants Brock Lesnar to be the face of the WWE, cena is his obstacle and b) is actually interesting - there's actual Violence! Intensity! Something we never saw with the Rock feud, Lesnar is being booked as a serious threat, Rock/Cena was far too pleasant. Probably another example of why Face/Face feuds don't work

So Lesnar is booked to face Cena at extreme rules. Here's how I book it - Lesnar is dominant for most of the match, Cena tries to mount a comeback... as he's building momentum have Laurinitis intefere or just have Lesnar use Dirty tactics to win - We can't have a clean win here. It works as Lesnar was booked as being dominant without getting the clean victory.

So after this, Cena demands a rematch for the Over the limit ppv as he was cheated out of the win - Laurinitis grants his wish. However 2 weeks before the PPV, Lesnar takes him out. Have a brutal assault, blood would be nice but I dont expect it and the due to the assault cena is declared injured/ruled out for a few months (will return at Summerslam).

Then, Lesnar declares to be the face of the company he needs one more thing - the wwe title. Thus starting a feud with Punk. For the next few PPV's these two feud with Lesnar ultimately ending up as Champion, Punk still needs to look strong tho, so I would say for the first ppv probably capitol punishment have Punk win via rollup.

So lesnar's champ, laurinitis is happy, he is the No.1 guy in the company.. But then Cena returns - I think we know where it goes from there. Lesnar vs Cena at Summerslam for the WWE Title.

Thoughts?

Edit : Also when Lesnar is the WWE Champ - have him bring back the old undisputed title to restore credibility to the championship etc etc


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

The only people that could beat Lesnar are the Two Man Power Trip.

And they just aren't around anymore.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Cena is afraid of Brock. He put on a phony smile to cover his fear. He probably cried to Vince in the back because Brock humiliated him.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

The only thing I don't like about Lesnar turning heel is that this guarantees that Cena will remain the same hard working goody two shoes character.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



rockymark94 said:


> The only thing I don't like about Lesnar turning heel is that this guarantees that Cena will remain the same hard working goody two shoes character.


I think it's clear now that that's never going to change. Cena is a complete one trick pony and I'm sure he'll just spend the rest of his career with the same goofy gimmick/character and the same 5 moves, getting booed out of every arena he goes to by anyone over the age of 12 because he and the WWE refuse to evolve him.


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



eireace said:


> Your probably right there, fair play to Lesnar for even getting back in the ring after the diverticulitis. Still for those who look negatively on Lesnar for that fight you had him coming back from a life threatening disease against an opponent who was juiced up...


Juiced or not Overeem was not losing to Lesnar. His striking was on a whole other level than his and it wasn't even close. I'm a Lesnar fan and even I can admit this because it's so obvious.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Should Lesner be booked stronger then before*



sesshomaru said:


> He still retired him. Can't take that back.


Brock was going to retire anyway. It was reported that if he had won against Overrated-Reem, he would fight for the title against JDS and then he would retire WIN or LOSE following that. 

Overeem didn't retire Brock. Brock retired Brock. 

If Brock didn't want to retire, he'd still be there and would really be pissed at this point following the discovery of Alisteroid Overeem "cheating" and would probably be lobbying to either get a rematch with Reem or to overturn the fight result into a No-Contest.











Theproof said:


> Juiced or not Overeem was not losing to Lesnar. His striking was on a whole other level than his and it wasn't even close. I'm a Lesnar fan and even I can admit this because it's so obvious.


Maybe he wasn't losing to Lesnar regardless but we'll never really know how much of an impact him ON Roids really had on his Performance.


Which is why, IMO, that match should be ruled a No-Contest because...bottom line....Alisteroid CHEATED, PERIOD. Doesn't matter whether or not he would've beaten Brock without them...The fact remains that he beat Brock WITH THEM(Steroids) which basically looks bad for Reem and implies that he couldn't beat Brock with his own power so he needed "help" to do so.


----------



## eireace

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

That was my point. 

Juiced is cheating!...so while Lesnar may still have lost, bottom line is we'll never know because Overeem was a cheat.

At the very least he may have lasted longer! heh


----------



## Hennessey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



kakashi101 said:


> Nah Cena has a better chance at ER where he can use weapons. Because there is no way the WWE can make it believable for Cena to look like at threat to Brock


How does he not look like a threat to Lesnar?


----------



## Example

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

My Brock shirt has been backordered. He must be selling that merch!


----------



## bigdog40

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

If they wanted to get Lesnar over has a heel first, he should have F5'ed the Rock back on April 2nd. However he F5'ed Cena with WWE knowing that Lesnar was going to get cheered, and Lesnar acting like the face after the F5 when he was standing up the turnbuckles acknowledging the fans. It was like WWE and Brock Lesnar was saying "oh crap, Im suppose to be a heel so I got to get some type of him on me" Lesnar may play a heel, especially with Johnny L on his side, but I don't think the fans young or old want to boo Brock Lesnar. He's going to get a babyface type reaction at Extreme Rules in his match against Cena. Now the WWE has the option to flip the switich with Lesnar being the face, and Cena could be the heel. However, it will be good regardless because Brock and Cena have good chemistry together and it's a match that people want to see. However I think it's too soon for them to have this big of a match on a second rate PPV, but I can understand WWE trying to get a number out of it.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Sparta101 said:


> How does he not look like a threat to Lesnar?


Because Brock is a real fighter and Cena is a roided out loser who couldn't fight his way out of a wet paper bag? Because no one except the most stupid Cena fans [and that's saying alot since all Cena fans are mental defects] would actually believe that Cena would last more than a second against Lesnar?

I've seen your post and you like to suck on Cena's strudel but you need to accept that he's afraid of Lesnar after getting knocked out by him, and that even the WWE knows they can't amke Cena look like a threat, the segment on Monday was more then enough proof, that same segment where Cena, even kayfabe wise, couldn't land a single hit where Brock landed like 10, 1 of them real. Even Cena tried getting a cheap shot in when Brock was being held back, and Brock took his ass down again.


----------



## yourmumsface17

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



kakashi101 said:


> Nah Cena has a better chance at ER where he can use weapons. Because there is no way the WWE can make it believable for Cena to look like at threat to Brock


Since when does WWE care about who looks a threat? Does Rey look a threat to Kane? Rey made Kane his bitch!

Cena is a big guy (Do I need to say no ****? :lol) and he looks credible, and will get atleast 1 win over Brock.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



yourmumsface17 said:


> Since when does WWE care about who looks a threat? Does Rey look a threat to Kane? Rey made Kane his bitch!
> 
> Cena is a big guy (Do I need to say no ****? :lol) and he looks credible, and will get atleast 1 win over Brock.


Kane isn't a real fighter, Brock Lesnar is. Rey never made Kane his bitch either, he lost to him twice in 2010.

Cena is a big guy, Brock is a bigger guy who's stronger, faster, and can actually fight, where Cena can't. No one except the most stupid Cena fans would believe that Cena would be a legit threat to Lesnar.

That said if Cena does get a win it won't be a clean one, unless it's in a gimmick match where Cena hits Brock in the head with a baseball bat or something, and even that's a long shot.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



kakashi101 said:


> Kane isn't a real fighter, Brock Lesnar is. Rey never made Kane his bitch either, he lost to him twice in 2010.
> 
> Cena is a big guy, Brock is a bigger guy who's stronger, faster, and can actually fight, where Cena can't. No one except the most stupid Cena fans would believe that Cena would be a legit threat to Lesnar.
> 
> That said if Cena does get a win it won't be a clean one, unless it's in a gimmick match where Cena hits Brock in the head with a baseball bat or something, and even that's a long shot.


Wrestling and Martial Arts are completely different art forms of fighting though. It's also shown that even the smallest guys in UFC can beat guys who look legitimately bigger and tougher than them.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

The point is there has to be a believable way for his opponent to beat him. People keep saying things like Mysterio beat Kane or Big Show, well there is at least a direction they can go in the match where Rey uses his speed, agility etc. to his advantage. What is Cena gonna do? He isn't small enough to work a match like that, he isn't stronger than Brock, isn't a better wrestler, isn't faster so you have to wonder how they can believably have him beat Brock one on one


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Green Light said:


> The point is there has to be a believable way for his opponent to beat him. People keep saying things like Mysterio beat Kane or Big Show, well there is at least a direction they can go in the match where Rey uses his speed, agility etc. to his advantage. What is Cena gonna do? He isn't small enough to work a match like that, he isn't stronger than Brock, *isn't a better wrestler*, isn't faster so you have to wonder how they can believably have him beat Brock one on one


What do you mean by this? As kayfabe wise, Cena is seen as the best wrestler in the WWE - put him in a ring with anybody 1on1 with no outside circumstances and you would take Cena over anybody. Now if your talking how technically gifted he is as a wrestler, then if matches were decided by how talented a wrestler people are.. Daniel Bryan would be the face of the wwe.


----------



## mrbam90

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Cm punk is actually psychic at around 14.45 in this interview" if he comes back he will just wanna punch someone in the face"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUp6mNDb0XE&feature=related


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Cookie Monster said:


> Wrestling and Martial Arts are completely different art forms of fighting though. It's also shown that even the smallest guys in UFC can beat guys who look legitimately bigger and tougher than them.


Wrestling IS a form of combat though, if you put a guy like Kurt Angle against a guy like Cena, then Cena would be done in about 30 seconds.


----------



## yourmumsface17

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



kakashi101 said:


> Kane isn't a real fighter, Brock Lesnar is. Rey never made Kane his bitch either, he lost to him twice in 2010.
> 
> Cena is a big guy, Brock is a bigger guy who's stronger, faster, and can actually fight, where Cena can't. No one except the most stupid Cena fans would believe that Cena would be a legit threat to Lesnar.
> 
> That said if Cena does get a win it won't be a clean one, unless it's in a gimmick match where Cena hits Brock in the head with a baseball bat or something, and even that's a long shot.


Rey consistently beat Kane :lol I remember cos I got pissed off that he did. 

WWE don't give two flying fucks if it 'looks like they can beat them' by this logic Lesnar won't lose to anyone on the roster.

This isn't a legit fight, this is WWE land where Cena is the top dog, I imagine Cena will get atleast one clean win over Brock.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



chrispepper said:


> What do you mean by this? As *kayfabe wise*, Cena is seen as the best wrestler in the WWE - put him in a ring with anybody 1on1 with no outside circumstances and you would take Cena over anybody. Now if your talking how technically gifted he is as a wrestler, then if matches were decided by how talented a wrestler people are.. Daniel Bryan would be the face of the wwe.


"With limited skills and ability, Cena has been able to clinge on to that title for quite some time".

Yup, sounds like WWE are totally selling him as a wrestling machine. Let's be serious, he has been sold as a tough as nail sort of Superman, not a highly proficient wrestler. Even Cena himself acknowledged his lack of moves and technical ability on live TV. The thing with that kind of booking is that it's expected for Cena to win guys that are below him on the ladder with his Superhero return because he is almost always booked to have a comfortable edge over his opponents and win in the end, even without using many moves, he knows he can take much from his opponents since their moves barely hurt anyway. I never have the feeling that even in his 20 minute matches against normal wrestlers that he has a chance of losing. 

This is why I also hate how WWE handles Cena or how Cena handles himself in the ring. With a style like that, it's impossible to put anybody over unless Cena actually does the job, which he rarely does, and even if, his last two clean losses were against Rock and Triple H, both guys who are either equal (Triple H) or above him (The Rock). Even if you win a match, you need to do it in a way where it looks like a close battle, Cena is notorious for smiling on PPVs after he wins his matches.

However as I said, his match with Rock proved that Cena overcoming the odds doesn't apply to guys who are above him, in other words, he is inferior to Lesnar in all aspects, kayfabe or not. He is not bigger, faster, stronger, a better wrestler, AND this time he's also not going to be booked as the tougher one aswell. He will not "rise above hate" or do the superman thing with a guy who's a bigger star than him, and thus he will look like the weaker part, even though I doubt they will have a clean finish, but Cena will still put Lesnar over as the superior athlete.

I think the reason for this match is to finally give Cena a decent break, they have Lesnar now, who despite the limited appearances will still be frequenting RAW and take over as the top face of the WWE, while Cena will take a deserved time off and return for a rematch at SS.


----------



## yourmumsface17

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Loudness said:


> "With limited skills and ability, Cena has been able to clinge on to that title for quite some time".
> 
> Yup, sounds like WWE are totally selling him as a wrestling machine. Let's be serious, he has been sold as a tough as nail sort of Superman, not a highly proficient wrestler. Even Cena himself acknowledged his lack of moves and technical ability on live TV. The thing with that kind of booking is that it's expected for Cena to win guys that are below him on the ladder with his Superhero return because he is almost always booked to have a comfortable edge over his opponents and win in the end, even without using many moves, he knows he can take much from his opponents since their moves barely hurt anyway. I never have the feeling that even in his 20 minute matches against normal wrestlers that he has a chance of losing.
> 
> This is why I also hate how WWE handles Cena or how Cena handles himself in the ring. With a style like that, it's impossible to put anybody over unless Cena actually does the job, which he rarely does, and even if, his last two clean losses were against Rock and Triple H, both guys who are either equal (Triple H) or above him (The Rock). Even if you win a match, you need to do it in a way where it looks like a close battle, Cena is notorious for smiling on PPVs after he wins his matches.
> 
> However as I said, his match with Rock proved that Cena overcoming the odds doesn't apply to guys who are above him, in other words, he is inferior to Lesnar in all aspects, kayfabe or not. He is not bigger, faster, stronger, a better wrestler, AND this time he's also not going to be booked as the tougher one aswell. He will not "rise above hate" or do the superman thing with a guy who's a bigger star than him, and thus he will look like the weaker part, even though I doubt they will have a clean finish, but Cena will still put Lesnar over as the superior athlete.
> 
> I think the reason for this match is to finally give Cena a decent break, they have Lesnar now, who despite the limited appearances will still be frequenting RAW and take over as the top face of the WWE, while Cena will take a deserved time off and return for a rematch at SS.


If they go the route of him not being tough enough or good enough to beat Lesnar then that defo will give him a big character change, it could work perfectly, he just doesn't have it in him to beat the best guys so he has a huge character shift where he does absolutely anything to win because he doesn't believe in himself anymore.

I really hope Cena's character changes, because when he does anything slightly different this forum has a collective orgasm, if he permanently changes his character he will pick up so many new fans, then after a few years he can go back to how he is (to an extent) and will be more popular than ever.

But no, WWE would rather keep him stale and boring


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



yourmumsface17 said:


> Rey consistently beat Kane :lol I remember cos I got pissed off that he did.
> 
> WWE don't give two flying fucks if it 'looks like they can beat them' by this logic Lesnar won't lose to anyone on the roster.
> 
> This isn't a legit fight, this is WWE land where Cena is the top dog, I imagine Cena will get atleast one clean win over Brock.


Prove it, show any time where Rey cleanly beat Kane.

Cena being the top dog doesn't mean shit, 3 times in 2 weeks Brock made him look like a bitch, he lost cleanly to Rock, hell even K Fed has a win over him. WWE is clearly making Brock to be the top guy, not Cena.

Cena has 0 chance of getting a clean win over Brock, in fact in any match they have you count on Brock getting 90% of the offense and steam rolling Cena at the end.


----------



## yourmumsface17

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



kakashi101 said:


> Prove it, show any time where Rey cleanly beat Kane.
> 
> Cena being the top dog doesn't mean shit, 3 times in 2 weeks Brock made him look like a bitch, he lost cleanly to Rock, hell even K Fed has a win over him. WWE is clearly making Brock to be the top guy, not Cena.
> 
> Cena has 0 chance of getting a clean win over Brock, in fact in any match they have you count on Brock getting 90% of the offense and steam rolling Cena at the end.


I can't be assed to go to any effort, but it's obvious Rey has beaten Kane clean.

Brock is the new guy in town, off course he is going to get the better of Cena, it was Rock's return match in Miami he was bound to win, and K Fed winning, I mean why are you mentioning that, didn't Umaga help him massively? I know someone did but can't remember who.

I don't get what you are going on about at the end of your post, you are just talking shit to be honest, what are you basing this on? You appear to be basing it on the fact that Brock is really, really big? I reckon they will trade wins personally, but who knows, you could be right? 

Your argument seems to be that Cena (The face of the company, the man who has gone over everyone) isn't credible enough to go over Lesnar, so if him, the biggest dog in WWE isn't credible enough, then who is? 

However I hope you are right, Lesnar destroying Cena = must see


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



mrbam90 said:


> Cm punk is actually psychic at around 14.45 in this interview" if he comes back he will just wanna punch someone in the face"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUp6mNDb0XE&feature=related


That's pretty hilarious...


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



yourmumsface17 said:


> I can't be assed to go to any effort, but it's obvious Rey has beaten Kane clean.
> 
> Brock is the new guy in town, off course he is going to get the better of Cena, it was Rock's return match in Miami he was bound to win, and K Fed winning, I mean why are you mentioning that, didn't Umaga help him massively? I know someone did but can't remember who.
> 
> I don't get what you are going on about at the end of your post, you are just talking shit to be honest, what are you basing this on? You appear to be basing it on the fact that Brock is really, really big? I reckon they will trade wins personally, but who knows, you could be right?
> 
> Your argument seems to be that Cena (The face of the company, the man who has gone over everyone) isn't credible enough to go over Lesnar, so if him, the biggest dog in WWE isn't credible enough, then who is?
> 
> However I hope you are right, Lesnar destroying Cena = must see


Well I've never seen Rey beat Kane and you can't show me a match on Youtube or even cite a date, so I can't exactly take your word for it, because I've watched almost all of there matches and have never seen it.

No, my argument is that Cena being the top dog doesn't give immunity to giving getting his ass kicked. Even if you want to dismiss Rock and Brock, HHH HBK and Batista all have wins over him, in fact HHH is 2 and 1 with Cena, so it doesn't give him immunity to Brock steam rolling him.


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Thought i'd post this here...








Bork Laser Vs Jobber Cena circa 2002


----------



## yourmumsface17

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



kakashi101 said:


> Well I've never seen Rey beat Kane and you can't show me a match on Youtube or even cite a date, so I can't exactly take your word for it, because I've watched almost all of there matches and have never seen it.
> 
> No, my argument is that Cena being the top dog doesn't give immunity to giving getting his ass kicked. Even if you want to dismiss Rock and Brock, HHH HBK and Batista all have wins over him, in fact HHH is 2 and 1 with Cena, so it doesn't give him immunity to Brock steam rolling him.


Right, I don't even know what the debate is anymore :lol I've never said Cena won't lose to Lesnar, In my opinion Lesnar will prob win or some sort of big draw at ER and Cena will come back at Summerslam and get the return win. Just my opinion.

I believe the argument started with you saying "Cena isn't credible enough to be Brock" which is a load of nonsense, as he is the main man and off course he is credible enough to beat him.


----------



## Hennessey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



kakashi101 said:


> Because Brock is a real fighter and Cena is a roided out loser who couldn't fight his way out of a wet paper bag? Because no one except the most stupid Cena fans [and that's saying alot since all Cena fans are mental defects] would actually believe that Cena would last more than a second against Lesnar?
> 
> I've seen your post and you like to suck on Cena's strudel but you need to accept that he's afraid of Lesnar after getting knocked out by him, and that even the WWE knows they can't amke Cena look like a threat, the segment on Monday was more then enough proof, that same segment where Cena, even kayfabe wise, couldn't land a single hit where Brock landed like 10, 1 of them real. Even Cena tried getting a cheap shot in when Brock was being held back, and Brock took his ass down again.


Are you fucking 5 years old, seriously? I dont like defending Cena, but you just shit on the guy so much that I just have to sometimes. 

First of all, this isnt a real fucking fight. Stop looking at it this way. In a real fight Lesnar would kill Cena, but this is a fake match that is predetermined. In this world Cena can beat the Big Show, and take on 3 guys at once, and still win. Do you think any of those things could happen in real life? For some reason you think that WWE is going to let these guys have a real MMA match in there, instead of a fake entertaining pro wrestling match.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Sparta101 said:


> Are you fucking 5 years old, seriously? I dont like defending Cena, but you just shit on the guy so much that I just have to sometimes.
> 
> First of all, this isnt a real fucking fight. Stop looking at it this way. In a real fight Lesnar would kill Cena, but this is a fake match that is predetermined. In this world Cena can beat the Big Show, and take on 3 guys at once, and still win. Do you think any of those things could happen in real life? For some reason you think that WWE is going to let these guys have a real MMA match in there, instead of a fake entertaining pro wrestling match.


And? Brock has done some sick power moves that Cena could never do. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XesKVAyUwKo&feature=related 

In this pro wrestling world Brock Lesnar has done power moves on fat guys Cena can do and he is athlethic shooting start press. 
Considering Brock Lesnar past it isn\t belivable that Cena would win the fight in my opinion.


----------



## Hennessey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Hemen said:


> And? Brock has done some sick power moves that Cena could never do.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XesKVAyUwKo&feature=related
> 
> In this pro wrestling world Brock Lesnar has done power moves on fat guys Cena can do and he is athlethic shooting start press.
> Considering Brock Lesnar past it isn\t belivable that Cena would win the fight in my opinion.


O trust me, I want Lesnar to kill Cena in the ring at Extreme Rules. I was just saying that I think its wrong that people are not giving Cena a chance at Extreme Rules Especially since we all know Cena's history of how he always overcomes the odds.


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Sparta101 said:


> Are you fucking 5 years old, seriously? I dont like defending Cena, but you just shit on the guy so much that I just have to sometimes.
> 
> First of all, this isnt a real fucking fight. Stop looking at it this way. In a real fight Lesnar would kill Cena, but this is a fake match that is predetermined. In this world Cena can beat the Big Show, and take on 3 guys at once, and still win. Do you think any of those things could happen in real life? For some reason you think that WWE is going to let these guys have a real MMA match in there, instead of a fake entertaining pro wrestling match.


Ignore him.

The guy is completely obsessed with Cena.

Pretty sure Cena banged his mum or something, because that would explain his non-founded hatred of a *WRESTLING CHARACTER*.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*



Sparta101 said:


> O trust, I want Lesnar to kill Cena in the ring at Extreme Rules. I was just saying that I think its wrong that people are not giving Cena a chance at Extreme Rules Especially since we all know Cena's history of how he always overcomes the odds.


Yeah, Cena has a chance of winning. I would have Cena beating Brock by cheating and turning heel. I would have Ace turning his back against Brock and going to Cena. I would turn Brock to the main face and Cena as the main heel. If WWE did that then the ppv buyrates and ratings would be better. It would get people more interested in the product.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

there is a story on wwe .com aboyt brock history with smackdown
http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/brock-lesnar-smackdown-playlist
doesn't mean anything i know but maybe they are thinking about moving brock to smackdown to feud with sheamus or randy?


----------



## yourmumsface17

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (Return, Cena, Theme Music, Weight, Stiffing) *NO MORE THREAD*

Why are some people suddenly obsessed with the size and strength of the athletes, like WWE gives a shit, they will give the win to one that makes sense to them, not based on their looks or who will credibly win.

I want Lesnar to destroy Cena personally.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I hope Ambrose interferes and knock's out cena and bork


----------



## the fox

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Cena's #1 Fan said:


> Thought i'd post this here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bork Laser Vs Jobber Cena circa 2002


Cena was never a jobber 
the guy defeated jericho in his first ppv and he was always treated as a future star since his match with kurt angle and his backstage segement with taker and tagging with him


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Here's what it breaks down too. 

If Brock Lesnar loses to Cena it rids him of his invincibility.

His invincibility is accurate too. This isn't Kane or Big Show. He's already Main Evented a WM and then left and became the biggest name in MMA. You can't kill his appeal on his 1st PPV.

You paid 5 million dollars for Brock Lesnar and you're going to destroy his creditibility right away?

He doesn't have to beat Cena. He can lose the match via dq for going overboard. The end result has to be John Cena getting his face kicked in.


----------



## Fade Away

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

^WWE are fucktards so I would not be surprised if that is gonna happen.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Let's get something straight..I GUARANTEE Brock Lesnar is not losing at Extreme Rules. Not sure what is gonna happen but it can only be 3 things: Lesnar winning, No contest, or Lesnar gets DQ'd by destroying Cena. A DQ isn't a real loss so that doesn't count to me. Lesnar is gonna be looking good for awhile....of course when you think about it, if Johnny L was all about Lesnar being the centerpiece, it would make sense for him to go after Punk instead of Cena since he has the WWE title but that kind of logic doesn't add up. The WWE KEEPS telling you that Cena is bigger than the WWE title. It's some funny and yet very sad shit.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



AthenaMark said:


> Let's get something straight..I GUARANTEE Brock Lesnar is not losing at Extreme Rules. Not sure what is gonna happen but it can only be 3 things: Lesnar winning, No contest, or Lesnar gets DQ'd by destroying Cena. A DQ isn't a real loss so that doesn't count to me. Lesnar is gonna be looking good for awhile....of course when you think about it, if Johnny L was all about Lesnar being the centerpiece, it would make sense for him to go after Punk instead of Cena since he has the WWE title but that kind of logic doesn't add up. The WWE KEEPS telling you that Cena is bigger than the WWE title. It's some funny and yet very sad shit.


Yeah we all know John Cena is the face of the company no matter who holds the title so yeah it makes sense to destroy Cena then go after the belt.

It also protects Punk because he doesn't have to be the sacrificial goat. Lesnar can get some wins, get the steam roller moving, and Punk has a better chance of slowing down his progress but ultimately getting flattened as well.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I heard an interesting discussion on PWTorch about this which I agree with. Brock has to be booked like a monster from here throughout and hopefully end with him facing the Undertaker at WM29. Cena has to lose this marquee match again (he can get it back during Rock/Cena 2) because Brock's biggest draw is him being a monster.

Hopefully, Brock/Undertaker will be the main event at WM29


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



GillbergReturns said:


> Yeah we all know John Cena is the face of the company no matter who holds the title so yeah it makes sense to destroy Cena then go after the belt.
> 
> It also protects Punk because he doesn't have to be the sacrificial goat. Lesnar can get some wins, get the steam roller moving, and Punk has a better chance of slowing down his progress but ultimately getting flattened as well.


We KNOW that, sure, but it STILL shits on the belt. They NEVER told you that Austin or Rock were the "face of the company". You knew it by the crowd reaction, the pops, the ratings, and everyone wearing their shit on every show, houseshow, or PPV. That's why is so silly and artificial.

CM Punk may not be getting sacrificed but he's looking like a lame duck champion again if Lesnar/Cena close that PPV in his hometown.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



the fox said:


> there is a story on wwe .com aboyt brock history with smackdown
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/brock-lesnar-smackdown-playlist
> doesn't mean anything i know but maybe they are thinking about moving brock to smackdown to feud with sheamus or randy?


No. Smackdown is an irrelevant compared to Raw. It'd be like The Rock showing up in TNA.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I hope they don't do what they did with those old matches and have Lesnar throw Cena around. Cena's a tough guy now, and he's been proving that. Yeah, losing to The Rock wasn't great for him and I don't expect him to beat Lesnar, but he could at least do some damage to Lesnar to show how much he's progressed since then.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



superfudge said:


> I hope they don't do what they did with those old matches and have Lesnar throw Cena around. Cena's a tough guy now, and he's been proving that. Yeah, losing to The Rock wasn't great for him and I don't expect him to beat Lesnar, but he could at least do some damage to Lesnar to show how much he's progressed since then.


Being a goody good boy isnt being tough. Yeah, he might be tough in real life, but his character isnt in my opinion.


----------



## Master Bates

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

What I hope happens at Extreme Rules is Brock goes MMA style on Cena at the dying minutes of the match in a really convincing way (I want people to be confused whether it's a shoot or a work). He stiffs him pretty well and Cena seems to be in a lot of trouble (maybe a little blood here or there), then Vince McMahon's (or HHH) music hits they come into the ring and ask for the match to be stopped because they don't want the face of the WWE to be hurt badly. Lesnar is given an earful from Vince about how this is wrestling and what he's doing is no where close to it and asks if he still knows how to wrestle properly. This leads to Cena using this distraction to pin Lesnar and take the win but not in a very sneaky way (full heel turn) but enough to get him some heat and start a full heel turn maybe at Summerslam.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



superfudge said:


> I hope they don't do what they did with those old matches and have Lesnar throw Cena around. Cena's a tough guy now, and he's been proving that. Yeah, losing to The Rock wasn't great for him and I don't expect him to beat Lesnar, but he could at least do some damage to Lesnar to show how much he's progressed since then.


I doubt they'll book Cena to be weak. Just end game is him being flattened.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

is there any chance they'll have Brock use the Death Clutch as an additional finisher next to the F5 ?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm thinking Brock must have requested to get back into Action sooner than later; explaining why it's Lesnar v Cena at ER, rather than waiting and building it up. 

or 

They want to push Cena out of the way to set up Brock v Rock (at WM29) right away; then let Lesnar play with Cena.


----------



## ▲E.

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Maybe Cena is going to lose to Brock, come back at Summerslam to face Brock for the belt?


----------



## ▲E.

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

sorry...


----------



## dgeneration-nexus

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



AthenaMark said:


> CM Punk may not be getting sacrificed but he's looking like a lame duck champion again if Lesnar/Cena close that PPV in his hometown.


The match that draws the casuals who are on the fence about buying Extreme Rules are not paying to see another Punk/Jericho match, they're paying to see Lesnar's first match in X-years.

Talk about devaluing Punk and the title by not putting him on last, but if they don't put Lesnar as the main event then it doesn't make him look like a big deal. To quote Cole, "the landscape of WWE has changed forever", you have to enforce that by making him the main event.

As much as I love Jericho and Punk, I wasn't planning on ordering ER until Lesnar/Cena was announced.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Punk does have it difficult at the minute with being champion but hardly closing any PPV.

The Rock was doing what Punk is doing now, back when he won the championship in 98. Being champion from late 98 to early 99 but wasn't closing PPV's as champ until WM 15. WM 15 was in March, he won the title in Nov.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

*Brock's New Ring Attire*










So what does everyone think?

He needs to add knee-pads. Not for the look. Just for the sake of his knees.


----------



## erikstans07

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Haha gotta love the Jimmy John's ad. Cool attire.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



2 Ton 21 said:


> *Brock's New Ring Attire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what does everyone think?
> 
> He needs to add knee-pads. Not for the look. Just for the sake of his knees.


Where on WWE.com did you find that?


----------



## 2 Ton 21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The Hardcore Show said:


> Where on WWE.com did you find that?


I read this post http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/news/234154 and it had a link to WWE.com.

I think WWE.com has put the picture on their site in anticipation of updating the Lesnar profile, but I don't think it's tied to any story or profile right now.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Think it looks pretty good, I hoped he would wear the MMA gloves and shorts (no ****) Gives him more of a badass look


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock wants his sponsors to be in full view. Probably why he's in MMA attire.

Don't know about the boots.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Looks fine with his current persona, he's still the monster athlete he was before, that's what important here.


----------



## The_Streak

*Brock Lesnar's New Attire*


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

as I said in the Brock thread....Now that is some LEGITIMATE ring attire :vince3


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Lesnar's new finisher. 

The arm-triangle choke.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

I like it.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

I prefer the trunks.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Now thats some LEGITIMATE attire right there :vince3


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

WTF is that?!.. Where are the wrestling trunks? Is Vince promoting UFC here?


----------



## Flamyx

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Looks poor.


----------



## Kane-UK

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

He has sponsorship deals...

Can't really fit multiple logos onto a pair of standard black trunks


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

I like the MMA style shorts, but WTFFFFFFF are those boots. He looks like a road worker with those boots. :cuss:


----------



## Dirk Diggler

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

I like it. I'd prefer to watch guys fighting in shorts than in trunks. Makes it feel a lot less homoerotic.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Why does he look out of shape in that picture?


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*



Bogey said:


> Why does he look out of shape in that picture?


Probably cause he's still in MMA shape and not WWE Shape...


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

I think it looks awesome. Incorporating his MMA career is not only smart, but damn interesting.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Sod that i'll leave my custom creater wwe ps3 roster as is...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

This was not WWE's decision. Lesnar has more freedom than anybody in WWE right now along with The Rock because he has a special kind of contract.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Lesnar is gonna snap in Chicago.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

He's going to look reaaaaalllll silly in the context of a wrestling show. If that's even possible.


----------



## Myst

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Looks a little weird but I like the sponsorship thing he has going on. WWE should allow more wrestlers to do that and wear trunks rather than freaking underwear. Sponsorship deals could be great way bring in extra dough for the 'E and for the wrestlers.


----------



## Freightliner

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*



Bogey said:


> Why does he look out of shape in that picture?


uhhhhhh what?


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

I like it. It's smart for them to cash in on his MMA background and success at this point. 

And also he's obviously not in his 2002 shape yet, or maybe wont ever be and this is a good way of making him still look massive and legit without making him seem less than he was before. You cant hide anything wearing WWE trunks really. I'm sure Brock will get into better shape and he's not in bad shape at all, but this attire fits his new character and background a whole lot more than black trunks would.


----------



## XFace

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

LOL @ sponsorship deals


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Not bad, looks awesome TBH.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*










I can never take the MMA shorts seriously in pro wrestling.. Thanks to JJ. Lesnar needs his trunks back.


----------



## XFace

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

For those Idiots saying he has sponsorship deals:

MMA sponsorships only count for MMA, although he is still under contract, that dosen't mean he has to wear his sponsorship tags everywhere he goes. Only in MMA. Brock wearing his trunks in WWE makes as much sense as wearing those trunks at the beach.

If this is even real, which i don't think it is, because they said it was released by wwe.com and i don't see it anywhere. It would be purely gimmick!


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Even mwhen I clicked on the thread I knew his in ring attire where would be MMA themed shorts. I didn't really expect him to wear his old trunks.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

aother pics


----------



## James Bell

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Awesome. Sometimes it gets old looking at these guys running around and wrestling in their underwear


----------



## Neil_totally

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Shorts are ok, gloves are bag gloves, so I don't understand why they're using them, unless it's something to do with Undertaker already wearing proper mma gloves. Boots top it off terribly.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

It is not in WWE.COM as of right now, but you can find the link directly and this just means that they will update the section come today if Lesnar has a match or at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Mysterio fan

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

LOL WTF?


----------



## illmat

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Damn, Brock must have one hell of a sponsorship deal. I've never seen a wrestler where anything else than WWE attire. Vince gave into everything it seems.


----------



## Mysterio fan

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*



the fox said:


> aother pics


Damm this is badass. Gonna use it in my sig.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I like the attire TBH.


----------



## XFace

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

For those Idiots saying he has sponsorship deals:

MMA sponsorships only count for MMA, although he is still under contract, that dosen't mean he has to wear his sponsorship tags everywhere he goes. Only in MMA. Wearing his trunks in WWE would make as much sense as him wearing them at the beach. The attire is purely gimmick.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Wonder if he gonna change his moveset too.


----------



## Lm2

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

meh who cares what his attire is.


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

This attire looks sick. Smart idea to make it MMA style.


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Now, that's some REAL wrestling attire. Hopefully, he uses some LEGITIMATE wrestling moves as well. I want him to literally expose Punk's brain and turn his elbows 45 degrees backwards when they meet showing that fugazi he's the real walking pipebomb.


----------



## CMSTAR

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

I think it looks awesome from those pics, gunna save judgement till i see it live though.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

This is so damn legit.

When the casuals see him in this attire, can you imagine the ratings the following week? Off the chart.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

He should get the 3 foot long cock of a sword tattoo removed.

Cocksword+Jimmy John's Commercial is not a good attire, fellas. I don't know what everybody else is seeing that I'm not.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Nice!


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Sweet! 

Man, I'm so pumped for Extreme Rules! I've got my tickets!


----------



## Romanista

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

win-win agreement for VKM and Dana White.


----------



## ultimatekrang

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

badass as hell.


----------



## APEX

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Hate it.
He needs the black trunks.

This has now placed me on Team Cena :lmao


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Would look much better w/ knee and kick pads, or no Boots at all.


----------



## ▲E.

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

He's only fighting in this so when Cena beats him next year in their triple threat with Rock at WM, it'll look like Cena is going over MMA at the same time as going over on the older generation in the rock.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

I wonder if he's going to change his style of wrestling to something more MMA-ish.


----------



## Suit Up

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

WHERE THE HELL IS THE PICTURE??


----------



## Revann

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*



Suit Up said:


> WHERE THE HELL IS THE PICTURE??


THIS


----------



## ultimogaijin

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Dey gon tek it darn.


----------



## TheBrit

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Picture doesn't work for me. Can someone repost it please.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Here's a working link.


----------



## ViperVenom

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Here you go for those who didnt see it before it was taken down


----------



## Revann

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Wow...he looks like UFC Brock. Intersting twist to it. I actually like it caz Brock is being remembered by the majority as that UFC guys. Was kinda like when shamrock came to WWE.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

the combo of wrestling boots and MMA shorts look kinda..... odd


----------



## Tiago

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*



redeadening said:


> the combo of wrestling boots and MMA shorts look kinda..... odd


This! I hate it! I really do, I think the boots and the trunks look really stupid but hey its just my opinion


----------



## Revann

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*



Tiago said:


> This! I hate it! I really do, I think the boots and the trunks look really stupid but hey its just my opinion


I really don't see the issue, look back at the weird attire from past wrestlers. Shamrock was in his UFC mode when he came here, and guys like steve blackman wore non-wrestling gear also.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

It would've been awesome if he went for a more Ken Shamrock look.


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

I really think it'll look stupid since he'll be doing actual wrestling moves. It'll be really hard for me to take him seriously.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

It looks odd, but that doesn't mean that I don't like it.


----------



## Tiago

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*



Revann said:


> I really don't see the issue, look back at the weird attire from past wrestlers. Shamrock was in his UFC mode when he came here, and guys like steve blackman wore non-wrestling gear also.


I know, I know but I think what gets to me is that no one wears boots with shorts, and me that particualr factor is making me hate the attire,I mean boots with trunks... it just seems so outta place but like I said it´s just my opinion


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

picture is not loading for me, can someone post it in this thread?


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Looks great imo. Hope he uses th guillotine or tri angle choke as a new submission.


----------



## Deebow

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

I don't like it. The boots with the MMA shorts look extremely stupid. Maybe smaller boots and knee pads would help.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

The long shorts and boots remind me of thise skin head kids from high school with their jean shorts and doc martens. 

Maybe he'll go back to his old look when he loses a big of fat he's carrying still right now. Or maybe he's hiding chicken legs - I mean once he retired, there was no reason to train like a maniac anymore. 

I think he should go for more of a wrestling shoe. Or go a amateur wrestling singlet type. 

Will his chest tattoo be off-limits to mocking? I mean we all know it's a veiny penis - but will anybody be allowed to mock it or will Brock himself make it off limits by beating the piss out of you if you do?

I can't see Vince letting him wear adverts on his gear - it seems like it could be an ad-lib while he gets back into Brock Lesnar shape.


----------



## EBB

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Im a huge MMA fan and I am pretty sure I have seen this picture in a magazine before, months ago, maybe even a year ago. It may of been Fighters Only, they were speaking about his octagon and personal life are so far apart. I think I remember it because of the stupid boots.

I will look through my collection when I get a home a bit later.


----------



## ReggiePunk31

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

I wish I could state by opinion but the photo is loading for me.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Looks absolutely fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

A tad on the silly side. A pair of knee pads would go a long way as long as he wears those boots. That or switch to a shorter pair or even ditch the boots altogether if you want to go with the true MMA look. I like how he's evolved his character with this attire though. Still think the most ridiculous thing about him is that terrible sword tattoo.


----------



## Revann

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*



Tiago said:


> I know, I know but I think what gets to me is that no one wears boots with shorts, and me that particualr factor is making me hate the attire,I mean boots with trunks... it just seems so outta place but like I said it´s just my opinion


Yah I hear what ure saying.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

I don't really like it.. I don't understand why he needs to dress like he's still in UFC.. There's a reason he retired, why can't you just leave that in the past Brock. This isn't the UFC.

I wonder how actual UFC fighters feel about Brock going back to the WWE and trying to act like he's still a UFC fighter?


----------



## wrestlingfanuk786

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

His old attire was one of the best I'd ever seen from any wrestler, what was the need to change???


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

This isn't fucking MMA, this is wrestling, in the real world the two are absolutely nothing alike. I honestly can't believe that's going to be his new attire, it just looks beyond ridiculous and shit.


----------



## Jeffy

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Looks awesome.

BTW every superstar should wear gloves like these, especially for guys like Miz who are horrible at fake punching


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*



wrestlingfanuk786 said:


> H*is old attire was one of the best I'd ever seen from any wrestler, *what was the need to change???


really he had the same generic ring attire that stone cold,goldberg and a lot of other wrestlers had.
Nothing amazing about it at all


----------



## BKKsoulcity

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

CM Punk circa 2004 would be proud...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Not too bad. The boots kinda make the attire look awkward but not too shabby. Makes him look more badass. Would look A LOT better if they were shorter and if he had knee pads.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Turn those shorts into short tights and add some knee pads and it'll be ok, but as it is it just looks completely wrong and stupid.


----------



## will94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



XFace said:


> For those Idiots saying he has sponsorship deals:
> 
> MMA sponsorships only count for MMA, although he is still under contract, that dosen't mean he has to wear his sponsorship tags everywhere he goes. Only in MMA. Wearing his trunks in WWE would make as much sense as him wearing them at the beach. The attire is purely gimmick.


Wrong. When you have personal endorsement deals, you usually have to promote them wherever you go. See NASCAR drivers having to wear polo shirts or hats with their primary sponsors on them in interviews and appearances. 

Or for a specific example, see Travis Pastrana. He is a Red Bull athlete, and is personally sponsored by them. They mainly signed on to promote his rally racing stuff, but in his freestyle motocross and NASCAR ventures, while they do not sponsor those teams he has signed with, they are required to place a Red Bull decal on the vehicles and on his uniform because they are a personal sponsor of Travis'.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*



Bogey said:


> Why does he look out of shape in that picture?


because he is out of shape?


----------



## Dirk Diggler

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Why are people saying he should wear trunks which are basically no different from underwear?


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*



Enziguri said:


> really he had the same generic ring attire that stone cold,goldberg and a lot of other wrestlers had.
> Nothing amazing about it at all


There was nothing generic about it.










It was bad ass. It went well with the tattoos in his back.


----------



## StreakBald

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Can't load the image from the source. Mind mirrorring?


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*



ecabney said:


> because he is out of shape?


for people wondering.. the reason he's "out of shape" is because he's not on anabolic steroids anymore due to his medical condition (diverticulitis) he can't safely cycle steroids anymore.. hence hes not going to be as jacked or as lean as he was in his previous WWE run. 

Without steroids you can either be big (230+lbs) or shredded (sub-10% body fat), not both, its biologically impossible to be 250+lbs and lean without the juice, because natural testosterone levels won't allow you to gain that much lean mass, you can get to 250lbs but you'll gain fat and lack definition like Lesnar currently does.


----------



## XFace

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



will94 said:


> Wrong. When you have personal endorsement deals, you usually have to promote them wherever you go. See NASCAR drivers having to wear polo shirts or hats with their primary sponsors on them in interviews and appearances.
> 
> Or for a specific example, see Travis Pastrana. He is a Red Bull athlete, and is personally sponsored by them. They mainly signed on to promote his rally racing stuff, but in his freestyle motocross and NASCAR ventures, while they do not sponsor those teams he has signed with, they are required to place a Red Bull decal on the vehicles and on his uniform because they are a personal sponsor of Travis'.


Interesting point, perhaps im wrong. 

But imagine if Brock went to nascar instead, would he need his MMA sponsors vynils on the car?

If not, thats pretty much the same thing as going to WWE, whole difrent ballpark. Maybe Red Bull sponsors both Nascar and Motocross? He is no longer representing the MMA franchise, so the sponsors advertisments are pretty much pointless. Unlike Travis' sponsors, they do not sponsor MMA and Pro wrestling athletes, just MMA.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*



ecabney said:


> because he is out of shape?


LOLno :lmao. That's like saying D Bryan can't wrestle.

Sometimes WWE fans seem like they've never watched a sports match in their life and judge a wrestlers fitness by how many injections he's done up his ass, even most girls know the difference between that. None of the guys in the WWE is as athletic as him, and few as strong so he's easily the most fit guy in the WWE . I'd love to see John Cena or some other fake" in shape" wrestler do a cardio session with Lesnar, he would probably blow up before Lesnars even warmed up.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

still better than cena's jorts


----------



## truk83

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Lesnar is a tool, and his attire is awful. It doesn't fit wrestling, and the boots look ridiculous with those shorts. The gloves aren't his style, and this is not UFC anymore. People don't want a former UFC champion, they want Brock Lesnar the former professional wrestler. The look does not fit professional wrestling, and at this point neither does Lesnar. His return was good while it lasted, but it just seems like promotional stunt. I didn't like Ken Shamrock, or Dan Severn when they were in the WWE, and this is no different now that Lesnar came back with a whole new style. You can't mix UFC fighting with WWE because one is real, and the other is scripted. Retire already Brock.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Any way someone could add a poll? Honestly can't get over how bad it looks and how pathetic it is that they're trying to make him look like he's still in MMA when this is WWE PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING.


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*



Loudness said:


> LOLno :lmao. That's like saying D Bryan can't wrestle.
> 
> Sometimes WWE fans seem like they've never watched a sports match in their life and judge a wrestlers fitness by how many injections he's done up his ass, even most girls know the difference between that. None of the guys in the WWE is as athletic as him, and few as strong so he's easily the most fit guy in the WWE . I'd love to see John Cena or some other fake" in shape" wrestler do a cardio session with Lesnar, he would probably blow up before Lesnars even warmed up.


yeah you make a valid point, bodybuilding aesthetics =/= cardiovascular fitness/athletic ability. I guarantee Lesnar has more gas in the tank than almost anyone on the roster despite looking flabbier now that he's off the juice.

Case in point: Rock showed up as jacked as he's ever been in his career for Wrestlemania but he was gassed 10 minutes into the match, no cardio = no stamina regardless if your physique.


----------



## DrowningFish

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Octogon match, anyone?


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Not really diggin it. The tall boots with the MMA shorts looks kind of dorky...he should have just worn socks and sandals and got it over with if he was gonna go full dork mode. :lol


----------



## Dreya

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Love it all apart from the horrible boots.


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**


----------



## Venomous

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

That look is okay he would look cooler if he wore the tight shorts. Kinda like Goldbergs when he was in WWE except longer. Throw on some knee pads and he would be set, hopefully he'll change it up in the future but it works for now.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The best part about that Lesnar promo tonight was the fact that everything he said was the truth....and everyone knows its the truth


----------



## Nikita Koloff

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

I'm loving the shorts...weird how so many are mad because they can't see the outline of his junk in them tight trunks. fpalmfpalm


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

looks alright. dont like the boots much but the trunks look great. He is there to bring Legitimacy back to wwe so i understand why he is appearing as MMA Lesnar rather than just WWE lesnar. He is bringing something new


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

That is what a heel is supposed to be. A total scumbag, like how Lesnar came off tonight. Take notes, every heel on the roster.


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

That's kind of lame to be honest. It's not gonna feel like the old Lesnar which is what I wanted.



Theproof said:


> That's kind of lame to be honest. It's not gonna feel like the old Lesnar which is what I wanted.





Jeffy said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> BTW every superstar should wear gloves like these, especially for guys like Miz who are horrible at fake punching


How old are you? I only ask because I'm starting to think that this is a younger generation thing. Most young wrestling fans probably think this is cool and older fans who are used to more traditional wrestling attire probably hate it. It's not so much as I think it looks bad it's just that I feel it's a step backwards when you compare it to his old attire. Plus it's just gonna look awkward having him in MMA shorts doing wrestling moves. It's a huge risk that wasn't necessary.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar is saving this terrible product every week. What a great heel promo, every word was real and truth, LEGIT. From facial expressions, attitude, delivery, perfect promo from Brock and great job from WWE on the video package. Jericho is also doing a tremendous job as the complete asshole but the horrendous program they put in is too much to overcome even for him. Brock should give heel classes to the miserable WWE roster, so great. Worth $5 million, just let him do it until April 2013.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

If you are the WWE, why promote MMA?

I know he has a sponsors and everything but just put him in tighter shorts, similar to the fit of Kofi and Dolph's (OBVIOUSLY not the same colors as theirs)

Get rid of those gloves of as well, keep the boots though.


----------



## black_napalm

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

why the outrage? it's obvious wwe isn't going to skirt around the ufc issue. on the contrary, they're trying to make brock look like a legitimate badass threat. not only is he a guy who can most likely beat you wrestling, but if need be, he's a straight ass kicker. he will fight and brawl you as well. it serves the purpose of him looking like a monster

it's 2012. wrestling attire doesn't have to be traditional, classic or genuine. people know what mma is and where to find it. i don't think they're going to see brock in mma shorts and say, 'hey, let's watch ufc!' 

hell, punk wears light mma style shin guards and i don't see people in an uproar over that. taker does a crappy omoplata. DB does a modified judo submission

there's crossover now. it's just the way it is and you can't ignore it


----------



## Nikita Koloff

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*



black_napalm said:


> why the outrage? it's obvious wwe isn't going to skirt around the ufc issue. on the contrary, they're trying to make brock look like a legitimate badass threat. not only is he a guy who can most likely beat you wrestling, but if need be, he's a straight ass kicker. he will fight and brawl you as well. it serves the purpose of him looking like a monster
> 
> it's 2012. wrestling attire doesn't have to be traditional, classic or genuine. people know what mma is and where to find it. i don't think they're going to see brock in mma shorts and say, 'hey, let's watch ufc!'
> 
> hell, punk wears light mma style shin guards and i don't see people in an uproar over that. taker does a crappy omoplata. DB does a modified judo submission
> 
> there's crossover now. it's just the way it is and you can't ignore it


Exactly


----------



## Wrestling02370

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Different. And if it helps legitimize WWE a bit, I am all for it.


----------



## cokecan567

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

how do you all know that he is going to be wearing this for now on for sure? Where is link of proof to this


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

#LEGIT


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I wonder why Cena hasn't given any rah rah company man/ you left us speeches to Lesnar like he did for a whole year w/ The Rock yet. What Lesnar did to the WWE was way more egregious than what The Rock did. 

Either way, The Rock and Lesnar coming back to the WWE has massively highlighted the lack of star power that the WWE has suffered from for so long. They both have so much more presence than anybody on the current roster its not even funny.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Creme De La Creme said:


> *I wonder why Cena hasn't given any rah rah company man/ you left us speeches to Lesnar like he did for a whole year w/ The Rock yet. What Lesnar did to the WWE was way more egregious than what The Rock did. *
> 
> Either way, The Rock and Lesnar coming back to the WWE has massively highlighted the lack of star power that the WWE has suffered from for so long. They both have so much more presence than anybody on the current roster its not even funny.


Just in the kayfabe world Lesnar left WWE and went to something that was even more dangerous in UFC. The Rock in Cena's mind is an example of someone going Hollywood literal and attitude wise and forgetting where he came from. (I am not on Cena's side)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

"Cena would be carrying my bags into the building" "more like he should be worrying about what's running down his leg, and that's p***". :lmao

I hope WWE is going down the path I see for this angle, but it's interesting to say the least.


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

It matches the gimmick he came back with. As someone mentioned earlier it's a different Lesnar this time around. Similar to when guys like Jericho come back with different gimmicks and personas, this is no different. It actually does serve the legitimacy angle he is going for. The boots I feel are necessary because you don't want him going in there barefoot like he did in UFC. Also I think he wouldn't look right in just plain old wrestling shoes like Kurt Angle did towards his end in WWE. I think the old school Brock boots add the right touch to the gimmick.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

.


The Hardcore Show said:


> Just in the kayfabe world Lesnar left WWE and went to something that was even more dangerous in UFC. The Rock in Cena's mind is an example of someone going Hollywood literal and attitude wise and forgetting where he came from. (I am not on Cena's side)


That's a very good point. I still think that if he gave the rock so much shit for leaving to do other things that he should do the same for lesnar. It would draw a bigger contrast between the two, considering Brock legitimately couldnt care less about the wwe and has admitted that in his promo...imo


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The RAW report from the Observer, sums it up perfectly on Lesnar/goofCena and the stupid Ace involvement:


> They aired a package with Brock Lesnar talking and footage from throughout his career. He said he is not a superstar but an ass kicker. He said nobody ever in WWE has his accolades. He noted he didn’t come back for the fans and this is strictly business. He said WWE needs to be legitimized and he is the guy to do it. He continued that people are tired of John Cena’s bullshit, Cena’s not real and he’s only there because Lesnar left. If Lesnar never left, Cena would be carrying his bags.
> 
> Lesnar said nothing about him is fake as he showed last week. He’s real. He said Cena is pissing and shitting himself in fear. Lesnar said Extreme Rules isn’t a wrestling match but extreme rules and his objective is chaos. Lesnar concluded that beating people up makes him happy.
> 
> This was a perfect segment in every way. The tone was perfect. It made the match seem important. It made Lesnar seem like a huge star. It felt like Lesnar speaking as opposed to a script. And there was no goofiness, comedy or bullshit. If I had to pick one segment WWE has produced in the last 10 years to illustrate what the company needs more of, it might very well be this one.
> 
> John Cena came to the ring with his completely counterproductive goofy grin. He then turned his sights to his adversary: John Laurinaitis. He called Laurinaitis a coward. He talked about how WrestleMania might have been the end of his era because now Laurinaitis is in charge. He did a Laurinaitis impression and smirked.
> 
> Finally Cena got to Lesnar. He said that after all the talk of entertainment and shows, Lesnar stands for destruction. Cena said Lesnar isn’t coming to win but to replace Cena. Cena acknowledged being afraid but said he will fight. He then screamed that he will fight again. John Laurinaitis came out and said this is the beginning of the people power era. He added that the WWE Universe wants to see Cena fight and put Cena in an extreme rules match later in the show. He noted there will be a contract signing between Lesnar and Cena next week.
> 
> I don’t know if this segment completely undermined what was accomplished with the Lesnar segment earlier, but it made a heck of an effort in that direction. This was just terrible from start to finish. Nobody gives a shit about Laurinaitis in any serious way. Cena talking more about Laurinaitis than Lesnar is beyond moronic. Cena himself felt completely phony. One second he’s happy. The next second he’s serious. The next second he’s telling jokes. The next second he’s yelling. The verbiage feels wholly inauthentic and it seems like an obnoxious bipolar character reading lines rather than a halfway plausible human being. And the match which had felt like something really important and different minutes before was in this segment just more WWE bullshit.
> 
> Lord Tensai beat John Cena in an extreme rules match. Tensai worked Cena over for a while. Cena came back by hitting Tensai with the steps, but Tensai’s second attacked Cena and Tensai took back over. Tensai continued to beat up Cena until he missed a corner avalanche. Cena hit shoulderblocks and the Cena slam but when he went for the five knuckle shuffle Tensai got up and gave Cena a chop. Tensai followed with a senton and Fujiwara armbar. Cena countered into the STF, but David Otunga ran in to break the hold. Cena gave Otunga the FU but Tensai blew mist into Cena’s face and hit the baldo bomb for the win. The focus here again was pretty much exclusively on Cena and Laurinaitis rather than Cena and Lesnar.
> 
> Final Thoughts:
> 
> This show was a rather bizarre mix of good, bad, very good and very bad. It really is perplexing that the same company that produced the awesome Brock Lesnar video package also produced the John Cena/John Laurinaitis stuff.


The Brock promo was something else...Too good for WWE today.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Creme De La Creme said:


> I wonder why Cena hasn't given any rah rah company man/ you left us speeches to Lesnar like he did for a whole year w/ The Rock yet. What Lesnar did to the WWE was way more egregious than what The Rock did.


I hope they never go down that route again for any feud. It's a TERRIBLE argument. I hated when the fans were saying it 10 years ago and it was cringe-worthy to listen to every week for the last year.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> The RAW report from the Observer, sums it up perfectly on Lesnar/goofCena and the stupid Ace involvement:
> 
> 
> The Brock promo was something else...Too good for WWE today.


Brock seems like a better talker than when he was in WWE from before. Or am I forgetting some good promos from him back in the day? Cena is gonna get it bad at Extreme Rules.

Edit, judging by Lesnar's promo, I sense a rather big angle approaching.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar was never a good talker. It is why he had Heyman. With Heyman he was gold. Without he is a guy with a very impressive physique and some good moves, but who can not talk at all. His smurf voice undoes everything his look establishes.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

All I can say is that when the line "He's shitting his pants" with the visual of the absolute best Brock Lesnar facial expression I've ever seen, I cried in joy and howled in laughter.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Brock seems like a better talker than when he was in WWE from before. Or am I forgetting some good promos from him back in the day? Cena is gonna get it bad at Extreme Rules.
> 
> Edit, judging by Lesnar's promo, I sense a rather big angle approaching.


Brock was getting better and better every promo since his 2003 heel turn on Kurt in August 2003, from that point he was already a decent mic worker. I don't think it's the reason he's so good in his promos now, I think it's because they're not asking him to play a goofy character and say stupid shit, he's the real Brock Lesnar, saying real things, if Lesnar was in the company, Cena would never be in his position and can't hold his jockstrap, his big success in WWE and UFC, his resume as an athlete, it's all real. That's why he's so comfortable and when you have the confidence with the megastar presence and charisma Brock has, it's all you need, he's credible, believable in every way, perfect heel and if WWE are going to continue to let him be the real Brock? this run can be huge success in every aspect, from their dead product Lesnar is saving every week to the falling business. Let's hope they don't ruin it with goofy Cena and Ace.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Hes here to tear shit up no bullshit,there is no way he cameback just to job to a guy that the only thing he can do is smile like a retard,cant wait for Extreme Rules


----------



## crazypwny

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Jesus, Brock Lesnar's chest is terribly long.


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

lol @ people demanding he wear spandex tights instead of shorts.. are you forgetting SuperCena has been out there wrestling in Jorts for 6+ years? why can't Lesnar wear what he wants?


----------



## FlyLikeCat

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

man he has large moobs


----------



## Nas

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar vs Cena is just gonna be a million times better than Rock vs Cena. 

Damn, it's gonna be good.


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I suppose this has been posted already, but if someone hasn't seen it yet, this is supposedly Lesnar's new ring gear:
http://cdn3.sbnation.com/fan_shot_images/249687/Lesnar_WWE_gear_large.jpg
MMA gloves, his Deathclutch shorts and wrestling boots. awesome, and very different from all the other wrestlers. and you know, if a good thing is also unique, it's twice as good.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Looks Badass.


----------



## Certified G

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*

Looks awesome. Just wish he didn't wear those boots, maybe white tape would look better, they use it in the UFC too. And Umaga had it too (black but same concept).


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*



Annihilus said:


> lol @ people demanding he wear spandex tights instead of shorts.. are you forgetting SuperCena has been out there wrestling in Jorts for 6+ years? why can't Lesnar wear what he wants?


Whoever said what Cena wears was cool though? Everytime people bring up Cena's attire they say he looks ridiculous and they'd like to see him go back to the trunks as well.


----------



## Simplyrob

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

ass kicker....that is all.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar owns. His new gear owns. His promo on Raw owned. His whole gimmick owns. Yep, Brock Lesnar just owns lol.


----------



## Simplyrob

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I think at extreme rules, brock will destroy cena, but at some point down the line summerslam? cena is going to overcome lesnar...dear god.


----------



## peejay

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The WWE needs more serious promos like that and less of the cheesy goofy stuff like the r truth segments,the 3 stooges etc a bit of comedy is fine every now and again but its those sort of things that make me embarrassed to be a wrestling fan and it's why wrestling is looked down upon by most people.


----------



## DualShock

*Has Brock Lesnar the same view of WWE like Batista?*

Batista said many times in interviews that the current WWE makes him sick because it´s childish and that he would not return to WWE until they change their direction.

Recently WWE managed to get Brock Lesnar back in WWE. With The Rock leaving WWE for some time I think that Vince would do anything to bring Lesnar back.
The last time Lesnar was in WWE we had the ruthless agression era what still had great storylines, extreme matches and violent segments. He left WWE and became a superstar in UFC, a company with real fights.
During that time WWE changed from the RA era to the PG era and became a joke compared to WWE 10 years ago and compared to UFC.
With Lesnar becoming a free agent WWE had the great chance to once again have the next big thing in WWE. But what if Lesnar has the same view of WWE like Batista and refused to sign with WWE and competing in storylines and matches what are PG because it´s too soft?
I think that WWE made an exception in the case of Lesnar and allowed him to do what he wants and to ignore PG because it would give WWE great publicity by having Lesnar on the roster?
That Brock Lesnar-Cena feud seems like a "real" storyline in the land of the kiddy storylines. I think that at Extreme Rules we will see the most extreme match since 4 years when WWE turned PG and we should except blood and violence in this match. What do you think?


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

That promo was great, none of that stupid bull shit we've been seeing for a while now. Man, I hope this is the beginning of something good.


----------



## bigdog40

*Re: Brock Lesnar's New Attire*



Riddle101 said:


> Whoever said what Cena wears was cool though? Everytime people bring up Cena's attire they say he looks ridiculous and they'd like to see him go back to the trunks as well.




To be honest, Cena's new shirt and his green attire is hideous. I don't know why John agreed to wear that.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**






Brilliant


----------



## Heel

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

That promo was fucking brilliant, more of that please.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

An Extreme Rules match? Wow, they're pulling out all the stops.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Look at the amount of shit Lesnar gives... nothing but himself!! Ass kicked sounds weird though, wrecking machine is more scary lol.

Wonder if WWE is looking to repackage/resell all their PPV since the latest WM. Extreme rules look legit for its name so far.


----------



## Lm2

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

lesnar is good with serious promos, as he had to do it in ufc, not as long but he still did promos. almost everything he said was true too imo


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Great promo.

Lesnar is the only thing keeping this product watchable right now, taking over from the Rock.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



SimplyIncredible said:


> Great promo.
> 
> Lesnar is the only thing keeping this product watchable right now, taking over from the Rock.


I beg to differ. The true hero of the WWE right now is this man:










#peoplepower


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Random thought but even though Lesnar hates the WWE lifestyle, I think he still loved the fans appreciation. Just like The Rock, you can feel he genuinely enjoys the crowd reactions, he showed it during his return smiling happy like never before. I remember the same thing during his match with Shane Carwin I think when the fans actually loved him for a change, he loves getting cheered. Maybe he would be better off as a monster face that's unlike the other current babyfaces, basically a dominant face that talks shit about heels, doing basically the same promos like he did against Cena, but against bad guys...and John Cena to initially get himself over with the adult audience. To be honest, not many people really wants to boo Lesnar, especially since he's taken Cenas spot as the face of the company for now, he would be much better off as a face that's doing the exact opposite of the current faces, beeing a badass who doesn't care.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I don't like people who think lesnar is legit the only reason to watch wwe.


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



RevolverSnake said:


> I don't like people who think lesnar is legit the only reason to watch wwe.


What are the other reasons?

90% of the shows are utter garbage, Rock and Lesnar are saving this companies backside.

Jericho/Punk is ok I guess, but apart from that there is nothing else.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I never cared for the Rock/Cena feud. There wasn't enough substance to stretch it out for a year. Dueling promos that kept getting worse and worse, lame raps, stupid concerts, professional jealiousy, bizzare twitter junk, it just wasn't the least bit compelling. I found it to be mindless self indulgence on the part of both men. It should have been marketted as one era vs the other, not Cena hates that Rock left/Rock thinks Cena is lame. 

Lensar works because he's here as a counter to both men. He talks trash and backs it up. He's not a image obsessed movie star or a corporate shill, he's an ass kicker. That video package last night was better than anything Rock or Cena did over the last year.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Starbuck said:


> I beg to differ. The true hero of the WWE right now is this man:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #yespower


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

YES YES YES


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Carcass is like a face version of Rock316AE imo.


----------



## MonsterK

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The only thing I don't like about Lesnar is all of this "WWE IS FAKE LOL, BUT BROCK LESNAR IS FOR REAL" stuff.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Loudness said:


> Carcass is like a face version of Rock316AE imo.


Rock316AE doesn't sarcastically mock The Rock, like he does with Bryan.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Carcass said:


> Fixed that for you.



YES.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Rock316AE doesn't sarcastically mock The Rock, like he does with Bryan.


He doesn't mock the GOAT, he has too much respect for that.


----------



## rockchamp

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

"THE NEXT BIG THING" Brock Lesnar. HERE COMES THE PAIN, little Cena.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Loudness said:


> Carcass is like a face version of Rock316AE imo.


Has any wrestler said something bad about Daniel Bryan, that I can have a personal vendetta against?


----------



## rockchamp

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The Rock returns to WWE after seven years and beat John Cena at WrestleMania XXVIIII. Brock Lesnar returns to WWE after 8 years and kicks Cena's ass. And Albert returns to WWE after eight years and also defeat Cena on RAW!

In Extreme Rules Lesnar is very difficult to lose. Cena has to learn the lesson of putting "over". And not just those returning to the company, but the young talent. And do not talk about Wade Barrett, who has no talent.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Carcass said:


> Has any wrestler said something bad about Daniel Bryan, that I can have a personal vendetta against?


LOL @ thinking some failed models have the balls to shoot on D Bryan. Maybe if they bulked up 200 lbs cause D Bryan is made of steel so his 200 lbs count like 666 lbs, no wonder he made Big Show and Mark Henry look like midget jobbers, they need to hit the gym hard if they want to be taken serious next to real men like him.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm still not sure what to think about lesnars return. I guess I wait for the extreme rules match to see if he still is that awesome wrestler from 10 years ago.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Carcass said:


> Has any wrestler said something bad about Daniel Bryan, that I can have a personal vendetta against?







Loudness said:


> LOL @ thinking some failed models have the balls to shoot on D Bryan. Maybe if they bulked up 200 lbs cause D Bryan is made of steel so his 200 lbs count like 666 lbs, no wonder he made Big Show and Mark Henry look like midget jobbers, they need to hit the gym hard if they want to be taken serious next to real men like him.


i am laughing my fucking ass off :lmao


----------



## AlwaysBrave

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



rockchamp said:


> "THE NEXT BIG THING" Brock Lesnar. HERE COMES THE PAIN, little Cena.


Big Brock Lesnar, here comes the pain. God build me strong. Forget to give me brain.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



TheFunkasaurus said:


> lol i heard brock lesnar only finished the 3rd grade
> 
> CONFIRM OR DENY


yes, it's true.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock got one of the beat deals in WWE history.

$5m for 30 dates + PPV bonus. Plus his sponsorship on show.

Yeah, he has no brains.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Bork Laser


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



TheFunkasaurus said:


> lol i heard brock lesnar only finished the 3rd grade
> 
> CONFIRM OR DENY


He went to the University of Minnesota. He must have gotten there by dropping out at 3rd grade.....


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Has his new ring gear pic been posted in this thread? I hope to god that isn't what he plans on wearing in a WWE ring because he will look absolutely ridiculous with his UFC gear on.

Go back to the original tights.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

where are people getting the 5million figure from.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



EraOfAwesome said:


> Has his new ring gear pic been posted in this thread? I hope to god that isn't what he plans on wearing in a WWE ring because he will look absolutely ridiculous with his UFC gear on.
> 
> Go back to the original tights.


Might be doing it because he does not look at himself as a WWE Superstar anymore so this would be an FU to the company kayfabe wise.


----------



## Mysterio fan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

PWInsider.com Reported that 5million contract and 50 appearance deal.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



EraOfAwesome said:


> Has his new ring gear pic been posted in this thread? I hope to god that isn't what he plans on wearing in a WWE ring because he will look absolutely ridiculous with his UFC gear on.
> 
> Go back to the original tights.


Gotta see that package!


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The Hardcore Show said:


> Might be doing it because he does not look at himself as a WWE Superstar anymore so this would be an FU to the company kayfabe wise.


To me it just looks like he's a failed UFC fighter who is trying to reclaim his glory in a wrestling ring. At least go back to the old tights and make it look like he made the decision to retire from UFC because he wanted to go back to wrestling and dominate there.


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT

*Can Cena really handle it..?*

Lesnar may be right and the one guy who stood in his way back in the day. I remember Brock beating Cena down when he was still in boy shorts.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The thread is about Brock and to a lesser extent Cena because he's facing him it's not about Daniel Bryan.

This is exactly why people hated Punk. Him and fans desperately wanted to be that 3rd wheel.


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Can Cena really handle it..?*

Whats your point buddy?


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



EraOfAwesome said:


> To me it just looks like he's a failed UFC fighter who is trying to reclaim his glory in a wrestling ring. At least go back to the old tights and make it look like he made the decision to retire from UFC because he wanted to go back to wrestling and dominate there.


Not at all. How they're portraying is basically just telling the truth.

He's basically saying yeah guys I'm doing this for the money and that's it. That being said I'm going to sh** on anyone I want because I can.


----------



## Mysterio fan

*Re: Can Cena really handle it..?*

Handle what? He is an embarrassment, he has no pride, he can handle anything.

Cena's could watch his mother being raped with a smile on his face.


----------



## Dreya

*Re: Can Cena really handle it..?*

Handle what, the piss down his leg, clearly not.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



EraOfAwesome said:


> To me it just looks like he's a failed UFC fighter who is trying to reclaim his glory in a wrestling ring. At least go back to the old tights and make it look like he made the decision to retire from UFC because he wanted to go back to wrestling and dominate there.


Yeah, a former UFC champion is a failed UFC fighter.


----------



## TheKman

*Re: Can Cena really handle it..?*

If he's booked to handle it he can.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker

*Re: Can Cena really handle it..?*

In kayfabe, it depends on how he's booked. In real life, hell no.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



EraOfAwesome said:


> To me it just looks like he's a failed UFC fighter who is trying to reclaim his glory in a wrestling ring. At least go back to the old tights and make it look like he made the decision to retire from UFC because he wanted to go back to wrestling and dominate there.


Wtf are you talking about? You do realize Lesnar was the heavyweight champion, right? He was 5-3 in his UFC career. The fact that he had the balls to come back to the UFC after suffering the disease he had, while facing the caliber of fighters that he did, was pretty incredible.


----------



## arnoldlee895

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I hope Lesnar just destorys Cena to pieces at ER.


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

fpalm

I'm not saying Lesnar IS a failed UFC fighter, it just looks like he is trying to hold on to being a UFC fighter even though he clearly can't/is not doing UFC anymore.

It would be like if quit WWE, went to play football, quit that and came back to WWE instead of UFC wearing his shoulder pads and football tights.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**






I seriously can't believe how awesome this Lesnar promo was. This is the definition of a money promo to sell PPVs, Brock is a master for this masterpiece alone and great job from WWE on the video package to show that everything he says is 100% real. Thank god for Brock on this terrible product.


----------



## imnotastar

*Re: Can Cena really handle it..?*



TheKman said:


> If he's booked to handle it he can.




REALLY


----------



## derjanse

*Re: Can Cena really handle it..?*



Dreya said:


> Handle what, the piss down his leg, clearly not.


This is one of the funniest post ever.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Can Cena really handle it..?*

^Twas great, yes, i laugh 










How you gonna handle The War Machine?

Booking? They're gonna bitch Cena out, at long last and then he will be gone.....until he comes back and overcomes, again.


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena will get his ass kicked, suffer a kayfabe injury, come back in the middle of a Brock match all bandaged up with a broken leg (smiling) and then proceed to kick Brock's ass. The rebirth of Super Cena.


----------



## Evolution

*Brock Lesnar question of the week: What did you think of his via satellite promo?*

Pretty simple question really, trying to keep some form of discussion constantly rolling in the Brock Lesnar thread so each week the poll will be updated by yours truly with a new question about his current feud, his performance that week etc.

This weeks question is simple; *with Brock's intense promo (via satellite lol) he seemed to cross the censorship line quite carelessly. Do you think it was a work? Or Lesnar simply not caring?*

Personally I think it was a work, when I saw the promo it came across like Lesnar was just saying stuff he knew was going to get censored to get a reaction. If anything I think it weakened the promo.

So anyway, discuss away!


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Of course its a work.
His gimmick is badass motherfucker who will do whatever the fuck he wants because he can kick your ass.
Without that attitude the promo would not have been as good.

It's gonna suck when Cena makes him tap so enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Definitely a work. Lesnar isn't a complete idiot, he knows what can and can't be said on WWE programming on the USA Network. That was a sitdown interview (or rather promo) somewhere. Lesnar was cool and calm.

WWE is hyping him up as the baddest, most destructive and utterly remoreseless beasts ever. And frankly Cena's promo was pretty indispensable in doing that, too. The way he said he'd fight sounded like the cry of a man who knows deep down he has almost no hope. Cena's really met his Clubber Lang with Lesnar, apparently.

Overall, WWE's being surprisingly effective in the weaving of this arc and its penumbra of seismic consequences spanning from Wrestlemania: Cena's loss juxtaposed with Laurinaitis's rise and acquisition of Lesnar. 

Well done.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Fomer UFC Champion, who was the biggest draw there is a failed star? I guess everyone who eventually lost their title in the UFC is a failed star.

That vignette was one of the best promos I've seen him cut and props to WWE's video editing team. They hit a home run with the Taker/HHH video package and now they've hit another one.


----------



## ric6y

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRCOVRnzgMc*


----------



## ncruzpr

*Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

I think everyones problem with Cena is mostly based around the fact that he has been shoved down our throats for years. Now that the boos have greatly overshadowed the cheers, Cena and WWE are finally taking notice. The problem is it looks that they don't want to change his character in any way. So how do you make him fresh and a face again, without changing his character? Thats were Brock comes in.

In Extreme Rules, Brock should beat Cena...bad...bad enough to "take him out" and keep him of TV for a few month, maybe until Summerslam. This way you accomplish a few things:

1. Give people a breather from Cena, so when he comes back MAYBE he gets more cheers than boos
2. Make Brock the monster and dominant heel, gives him time to maybe feud with Punk and regain the WWE Title
3. Gives WWE a chance to see how they do without Cena, using more of the established stars like Punk, Jericho, Lesnar, Orton...let them be the main focus for now
4. Sets up a huge rematch between Cena and Lesnar...hopefully with a more agressive Cena, knowing what he needs to do to beat guys like Lesnar and Rock

What do you guys think?


----------



## Dirk Diggler

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

Yeah they need to tbh and i'm betting Cena is worn out! He hasn't had time off in ages and it would be good for him. Hopefully when he returns he will have a revamped character.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*



ncruzpr said:


> *So how do you make him fresh and a face again, without changing his character?*


You can't. Cena might get a surprise pop when he returns but then they will turn to boos right after as people remember the boring, awful character he has.

This guy HAS to change, they can either deal with the loud boos and play it off as "controversial" or listen to the fans and turn him heel. Babyface Cena is FINISHED. He has nowhere else to go, nothing will ever get him cheered unless he releases the aggression.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

First off: This thread probably has this discussed a LOT and your post will be merged into it. So when you wonder where your thread went, go there.

For the idea, people would still hate Cena when he comes back. Honestly, the anti-Cena people just hate him for no reason. Nothing can save him now, not even a heel turn.

Brock most likely won't work with Punk, because Brock is an egotistical bastard and has a limited contract anyway.

Though I like your 3 and 4 points. It would be nice to see how the WWE can fare without Cena. I don't even think they have a backup plan for when he gets seriously injured and has to take time off anymore. Back when he was injured they clearly had Edge and Batista, and even HHH and HBK. Now they have no-one full time near Cena's level. It would be a good test to see how WWE can run without him!

Also, I actually think Cena will take some time off after Extreme Rules, especially if he loses. (which he will lol) Just to heal from minor injuries.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

Sounds like an good idea. They _really_ do need to find a way to get Cena off TV for awhile, because the negative heat/hate he is getting is only gonna get worse. It could get beyond being able to salvage his image.


----------



## ZdSquirt

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

At first I wasn't agreeing with you there, because, I guess I kinda like Cena for some odd reason. But thinking about it, I think this really does need to happen, especially a breather, and give other superstars a chance. I would love to see a feud with Punk and Brock actually too.


----------



## Suit Up

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

Cean should have a slut gimmick, where he gives gobbies for title matches


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

Brock Lesnar should take him out. Then after destroying most of the roster (including taking the title off of Punk @ Over the Limit), and forming a stable with Lauranitis and some other heels, mysterious vignettes start playing saying something huge is gonna happen at Summerslam. Which is where Punk is gonna face Lesnar for the title. Lesnar retains. Then the lights go out and you hear a motorcycle revving up. Light's turn on, and Cena's on the top of the ramp in biker gear and rides the motorcycle to the ring where he brawls with Lesnar and the rest of Team Lauranitis. He clears the ring and holds up the WWE title.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*



Suit Up said:


> Cean should have a slut gimmick, where he gives gobbies for title matches


From 2005 to 2010 that wasn't even a gimmick.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> I seriously can't believe how awesome this Lesnar promo was. This is the definition of a money promo to sell PPVs, Brock is a master for this masterpiece alone and great job from WWE on the video package to show that everything he says is 100% real. Thank god for Brock on this terrible product.


the most intensed no nonsense no crap no bullshit promo i can remember...


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Observer say that video package is probably the best in years.

It was awesome.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

He should take him out and save us all.

Carcass :lmao


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

OTL is really a useless PPV for him to appear on,and regardless if he appears, the buyrates will be the usual low number.

So maybe Lesnar takes him out at extreme rules, and then Cena isn't seen or heard from until after OTL where he challenges Lesnar to a cage match(only way to win is by submission?).

If this feud ends at SS though, don't know how they'll only get their 3 matches in.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*



Carcass said:


> Brock Lesnar should take him out. Then after destroying most of the roster (including taking the title off of Punk @ Over the Limit), and forming a stable with Lauranitis and some other heels, mysterious vignettes start playing saying something huge is gonna happen at Summerslam. Which is where Punk is gonna face Lesnar for the title. Lesnar retains. Then the lights go out and you hear a motorcycle revving up. Light's turn on, and Cena's on the top of the ramp in biker gear and rides the motorcycle to the ring where he brawls with Lesnar and the rest of Team Lauranitis. He clears the ring and holds up the WWE title.


marked for the "Ready to Rumble" reference , loved that movie .. repp'd


----------



## Enders

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

Now would be the perfect time to do it while they have someone like Lesnar who can step up and be the guy for WWE while Cena is gone. Plus The Rock will be returning at some point to go after the title. I don't know when that will be, but that will be the perfect opportunity to get Cena off TV for awhile while WWE has both Lesnar and The Rock there to carry the company.

If Cena and The Rock are both off TV though then who is Lesnar going to go against? Lesnar is huge, when him and Cena are in the ring together he makes Cena appear a lot smaller than he actually is. So because of that, Lesnar vs Punk won't work. Punk is tiny, Lesnar would make him look like a little 130 pound manlet in the ring. It would just look ridiculous, and Punk winning wouldn't even be an option. I guess he could go against Sheamus or Orton, but they would need to move to the Raw roster. Big Show would be an option, but who gives a shit about Big Show.

Brock should definitely win the match though, and beat Cena pretty bad. Seeing the badasses from the past (The Rock, and now Lesnar) come in and beat Cena is almost making me feel sorry for him, and I've heard several other share that feeling. After losing the biggest match of his career against The Rock, and then the very next night getting F5'd, I started feeling bad for him. They've been built Cena up into such a superhero for the past several years that most people can't stand him anymore. They now need to beat him back down and keep beating him down and when they start building him back up they can start to redo his character. Just hopefully it's not back into another Super Cena


----------



## ncruzpr

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

Eddie Guerrero - 5-8 228 pounds
CM Punk - 6-2 218 pounds
Brock Lesnar - 6-3 266 pounds

I know that Eddie Guerrero was bigger than Punk in terms of muscle mass, but if Eddie Guerrero vs Brock Lesnar worked...I dont see why CM Punk vs Brock Lesnar wont work.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*The End Goal for the War Machine?*

So I was thinking WWE have to make an interesting choice when it comes to Brock Lesnar, I presume he's going to be booked dominant throughout the year with the idea no one can stop him, UNTIL! Out comes the hero to save the WWE. But who will they decide to go with, The Rock? The Undertaker or Stone Cold Steve Austin.

IMO Its pretty definitive (againt just IMO) That WWE are pretty firmly discussing the possibly of these 3, I don't think anyone else has a chance and I could definitely see all these 3 being legitimate options. With Stone Cold and Undertaker Im pretty sure neither could happen at a PPV outside WrestleMania so if they wanted to use one of those Rock/Brock could be done prior as Rock's had his comeback match and be used to launch Brock even higher for one of these two to defeat him and you get two instead of 1. The other side of it is that Rock would probably draw more than Undertaker but its debatable over Austins return match but I'd give Rock the edge. 

SO who do you think Brock Lesnar will face at WrestleMania out of these realistic 3 options and instead who would you LIKE to see him face?


----------



## lesje

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

Brock should put him in the triangle choke, crush Cena's troath and retire him for good. I'm sick of Cena, i thought it would cool down after Rock beat his ass at the biggest Wrestlemania of all time, but it actually got worse, God i hate that phony,looking like a ten year old boy, John Cena.


----------



## lesje

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*



ncruzpr said:


> Eddie Guerrero - 5-8 228 pounds
> CM Punk - 6-2 218 pounds
> Brock Lesnar - 6-3 266 pounds
> 
> I know that Eddie Guerrero was bigger than Punk in terms of muscle mass, but if Eddie Guerrero vs Brock Lesnar worked...I dont see why CM Punk vs Brock Lesnar wont work.


Actually, Brock walks around at 280, dont know why wwe took his weight from the last Ufc weigh in.


----------



## Firallon

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

I actually kind of like this idea even as a John Cena fan. He should return and rematch Brock for the WWE title, with some insane ruthless aggression. Maybe win the title and then drop it back to him or someone else soon after.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

At this point they've accepted it, they've got no other choice. Cena will never be cheered like they want him to be. The Character has been hated for so long in people's minds its not just the gimmick anymore "John Cena" oozes hate for some people. you can't change that now unfortunetly, maybe if they decided to do something about it in 2006 things would be different but its too late know.

I do think Cena may possibly take some time off but I expect him to return exactly the same as when he left. Maybe a different colour shirt and hat but nothing else.


----------



## the frenchise

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

The 2 breaks that cena took (end of 2007 and end of 2008) did absolutely nothing regarding the boos. I want to remind everyone of the fact that cena was booed like 4 months after mania 21 not just from mania 22 in chicago. He was booed against jericho ( with heel bischoff) at summerslam 05 he was booed against angle( with heel bischoff) few weeks later. Yes he has been shoved down our throats but it's not the reason of the boos. The reason of the boos is that this character sucks.
So, imo, the answer for your question is no!


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

good idea but i don't know if it will work in the long term


----------



## wrestlingfanuk786

*Re: The End Goal for the War Machine?*

Make $5 million dollars and off back to his farm, is probably his realistic end goal.

To answer the question in the OP, Most probably Rock.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: The End Goal for the War Machine?*

Undertaker, no doubt. Brock will run through everyone on the roster until the only guy left is Taker and the streak 

(Regardless of what Big Dave thinks)


----------



## ZdSquirt

*Re: The End Goal for the War Machine?*

I'd love to see him go against The Rock, but more likely it will be against Undertaker.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: The End Goal for the War Machine?*

The become the undisputed WWE & UFC champion.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain

*Re: The End Goal for the War Machine?*

Well sticking to my ideal WM29 main events it has to be

Brock vs Rock - WWE Championship
Taker vs Cena - The Streak
Punk vs Austin - WHC

So end game has to be the rock after he dominates and is champion for months (probably winning at Summerslam or sooner)


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

They've tried everything to get Cena cheered and it isn't working.

What he needs is a character change. If Brock takes him out at Extreme Rules then maybe Cena can take some time off for a few months.. I just don't see it happening though 
I don't think even a character change would work he needs to turn heel. Cena has gotten everything out of being a babyface there's nothing left.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA

*Re: The End Goal for the War Machine?*

Rock without a shadow of a doubt.

Am I the only one that thinks Brock v Taker shouldnt happen at mania ?


----------



## mcc4374

*Re: The End Goal for the War Machine?*



DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> Rock without a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks Brock v Taker shouldnt happen at mania ?


Agreed 100%

After the reported WM buyrates this year its clear that The Rock is the most suitable opponent if Brock does work WrestleMania 29.

If Taker has indeed retired then his match at WrestleMania is good closure for his career. If not, then I see only Cena or Austin as big enough stars to face him.


----------



## Hart Break Kid

*Re: The End Goal for the War Machine?*

rock vs brock will be an even bigger attraction than rock vs cena imo.... just from the fact that both are huge outside of wrestling as well as superstars in the company somethign cena wasnt quite on the same level as.....


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: The End Goal for the War Machine?*

Rock just drew a 1.3 million buyrate for WWE, I think its pretty safe to say he will be main eventing again next year, and it will be against Brock.

Brock will be back for another wrestlemania to face Taker or Austin, I would bet my house on it. He wont turn down a WM payday.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: The End Goal for the War Machine?*

I'm still not sure how I feel about Brock being at Mania, yes I am a big fan of his and any match he is in would be a dream match "on paper". The problem is it will probably be his last match/appearance meaning he has no motivation to put on a good match, at least with Rock you know he respects the business enough to put on the best match he can but not so for Brock. Basically I don't wanna see another Lesnar-Goldberg


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: The End Goal for the War Machine?*

Could be Rock or Lesnar.

We know Rock is confirmed for next years WrestleMania, and do they really think people want to see Rock vs Cena again? That being said, Rock vs Lesnar seems a bit random.

To be perfectly honest, I don't think Lesnar will be drawing anywhere near as much attention by WrestleMania 28.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

With Brock using the "War Machine" slogan, it would be cool IMO if he used this song as his into. It's an old Kiss song, but this version by Six Feet Under fits Brock, it's bad ASS! 






I know it wont happen, but it would be cool IMO.


----------



## ncruzpr

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

Well I don't think the hate on Cena is permanent...just look at Hogan, who was also stale and boring and booed during the late 90's until he turned heel, and when he returned as a face the crowd went nuts for him.


----------



## Smash

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

At this point, I don't think people will ever be happy with Cena. Face or Heel.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

- cena loses to miz at mania
- puts over punk cleanly 2 ppvs in a row and loses title in process
- has'nt been wwe champ since july of 2011
- loses cleanly to rock at mania in a year long build up
- loses at mania 2 year in a row
- now is getting whooped by brock
- and even lord tensai beat cena on RAW

yet people still hate on the man LOL


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*



p862011 said:


> - cena loses to miz at mania
> - puts over punk cleanly 2 ppvs in a row and loses title in process
> - has'nt been wwe champ since july of 2011
> - loses cleanly to rock at mania in a year long build up
> - loses at mania 2 year in a row
> - now is getting whooped by brock
> - and even lord tensai beat cena on RAW
> 
> yet people still hate on the man LOL


This.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*



p862011 said:


> - cena loses to miz at mania
> - puts over punk cleanly 2 ppvs in a row and loses title in process
> - has'nt been wwe champ since july of 2011
> - loses cleanly to rock at mania in a year long build up
> - loses at mania 2 year in a row
> - now is getting whooped by brock
> - and even lord tensai beat cena on RAW
> 
> yet people still hate on the man LOL


Correction:

- Neither Punk loses were clean.
- He left the title picture in October.


Aside from that, the only reason he gets hated is because he doesn't turn heel. That's his only savior. Some liars will claim "I will always hate Cena!!!!111" but they will mark out like bitches when he turns. I can at least admit that I am eagerly waiting for that moment so I can mark out like a little kid!


----------



## Loudness

*Re: The End Goal for the War Machine?*

Brock and Rock are in a league of their own in 2012, even Taker and Austin aren't on that level credibillity or starpower wise and I doubt Lesnar would put Taker or Austin over (nor would it make sense losing to either guy for Brock, but Taker losing the streak for a guy that's leaving wouldn't either so it's a loss loss situation in that scenario) whereas Rock and Brock are friends so they're much more likely to be willing to cooperate with each other, not to mention they are far closer in starpower aswell so it wouldn't be a mismatch.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: The End Goal for the War Machine?*

It would probably draw but I don't think it's a good idea to let the main event be two guys who aren't full active anymore.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: The End Goal for the War Machine?*

My guess is a match with The Rock and for the reasons stated this is probably their best option for the match to be good.
but I also agree with this..



RevolverSnake said:


> It would probably draw but I don't think it's a good idea to let the main event be two guys who aren't full active anymore.


In all reality Brock should be booked as an unstopable force and at WM (if thats going to be his last match and hes leaving again after the current deal) Brock should be used to put over someone thats going to still be there full time. Now getting Brock to agree to that is another story. 

Now I know that some epople will say WM is not about putting someone new over its supposed ot be the biggest drawing show of the year blah blah blah. ANd I do agree with that to an extent but WM29 is also not the last show WWE wil ever be putting on and they are gonna need guys to carry the show when Brock and Rock leave again and IMO someone beating Lesnar at WM would be just about the biggest rub you could give a guy and if Rock and Taker are still on the card as well the event will draw.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

It'd be hard to watch RAW without Cena tbh.


----------



## slimsellout

*Brock Lesnar at 315lbs?*

Saw a post on an MMA forum that talked about a UFC fighter named Mike Russow (who is also one of Lesnar's training partners in Minesotta at Brock's gym) and he was on a radio station discussing his career as a cop.

They brought up his training and Brock, and he said Brock was at 315lbs now that he didn't have to worry about cutting weight to make the 265lb limit and since he was off season now (he is not doing a training camp). It says Brock also still works out every day.

Here is link (http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f44/brock-lesnar-315lbs-now-2068387/)


If true, damn..... Thats one big mofo.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Yeah Brock looked bigger in his return, Brock is the most talented monster to step into a WWE ring IMO.


----------



## Solid12

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Watching "the rise and fall of ECW" a thought struck me. Is Lesnar's return representative of a greater movement as a whole? Namely WWE's place below the UFC. During the monday night war's WWF and WCW bought the top talent in from their rivals. It became a chess game of wrestlers switching around. We all know now the WWF won hand's down. TNA cannot be considered to be a genuine rival of the WWE. They may have threatened at some point but they are clearly dead in the water at the moment. Scott Steiner's recent accusations of free tickets may be egregious but they show how bad that company is doing. So the UFC can be the only significant rival. In the future I can see Dana White taking on Wrestlemania with a PPV of his own as well as challenging a monday night raw with a UFC on fox or UFC on fuel show. So the WWE bring Lesnar back. A guy who sold them out. He was given the throne, handed the ball, whatever cliche you want to use and he left for greener pastures. He was 'the guy' for the UFC. Okay he was unlucky to have his illness but it still severely weakened him as a fighter. Why were the WWE so keen to welcome him back? Money. The WWE clearly haven't outgrown Lesnar, the UFC certainly have. They have new stars in Diaz and Sonnen who will sell PPV's by the bucketload. Not only that but the FOX show numbers have boomed and they can now sell events abroad. They can sell out a show in Sweden for God's sake! People will say there is room for both but I see it more as Anubis's weighing scales- one goes up as the other goes down. Lesnar's shift back and forward will be seen as representative of this. It is an act of desperation and a show of weakness on the part of the company. I feel this view is compounded by bringing back the old guys like The Rock and Jericho. Those people should, realistically, be doing things like that Smackdown legend show not carrying the company still. Imagine if Griffin, Ortiz and Couture still headlined UFC events. It's comical to think of it but that is the equivalent.

IMO Lesnar will go down in history as a symbol of the decline of the WWE and perhaps professional wrestling as a whole.


----------



## rjvcrisen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Agree with the ^^^ statement


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

just wondering has anyone ever kicked out of the F5?


----------



## Solid12

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



rjvcrisen said:


> Agree with the ^^^ statement


thanks and welcome.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Solid12 said:


> thanks and welcome.


If that's the case and wrestling dies it was going to die anyways.

MMA is not a rival wrestling company. It's the real deal. WWE has a overwhelming disadvantage going into the fight.

So if they're bringing in Rock, Brock, and eventually Austin it's just the last stops to milk that dieing cow.

People also need to understand that WWE can't back to the ECW days of blood, concussions and chair shots. It's not just about PG anymore. If they operate like they did in the 90's they'll get their ***** sued off. Concussions are a big deal you can't ignore them anymore.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Kurt Angle kicked out of the F5 at Mania 19

And Goldberg at WM20


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Johnny Ace People Power Team Lesnar, Miz, Eve, Henry, Otunga, and yes I think Cena will be in this group some time in early 2013, this will setup Undertaker and The Rock return to help Team WWE..


----------



## choosedoodle22

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

lesner should f5 a nun.


----------



## Enders

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*



ncruzpr said:


> Eddie Guerrero - 5-8 228 pounds
> CM Punk - 6-2 218 pounds
> Brock Lesnar - 6-3 266 pounds
> 
> I know that Eddie Guerrero was bigger than Punk in terms of muscle mass, but if Eddie Guerrero vs Brock Lesnar worked...I dont see why CM Punk vs Brock Lesnar wont work.


Eddie is 6 inches shorter and 10 pounds heavier than Punk. That means that Guerrero was a lot thicker than Punk. If you are that much taller than someone and weigh 10 pounds less than them, it probably means you are a lot skinnier than they are.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

Keeping Cena off TV for a few months has been done. He makes his return, is right back in the Title picture, and it's like he never left at all.


----------



## Amsterdam

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*



Smash said:


> At this point, I don't think people will ever be happy with Cena. Face or Heel.


I agree. His face run has gone on for so long people just don't like him period.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The only thing I didn't like about the video package is how they showed Lesnar beating Rock. Would be even bigger if fans can look at this match as first time ever.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Then you are just insulting the fans then, Rock316AE.

You'll just have this place moaning if they didn't mention it.

Plus I don't see the big deal with it. It was like 10 years ago.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> The only thing I didn't like about the video package is how they showed Lesnar beating Rock. Would be even bigger if fans can look at this match as first time ever.


I disagree, showing him beating Rock shows to the younger viewers that never saw him just how good he was kayfabe wise. Cena vs. Rock was "once in a lifetime" Rock vs. Lesnar shouldn't be, they should build the feud around Lesnar's victory over Rock 10 years ago with Lesnar saying "I beat you when you were in your prime, I can destroy you now" etc leading into Rock taking the Title off him at Mania. That's how I'd book it anyway.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Why do you guys want to see Rock/Brock so badly?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm not wanting the match badly, I would like to see it but if it didn't happen I wouldn't be mad or sad.

As long as Rocky is on the card, I'm happy.

And they are two big stars and you always wanna see big stars face each other at Mania.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm not saying that they should build the match as "first time ever", just don't need to talk about it because both guys has bigger and different fanbase now that probably don't know about their match in 2002. It's like the Hogan/Warrior situation from 98 on the Warrior DVD, you got a new fanbase of wrestling, why do you tell them that you beat me 8 years ago? To me the feud should be about the achievements of both guys outside of wrestling and the physical accomplishments. If you can do the training video package it's even better. To do a feud about a loss 11 years ago is killing a lot of hype IMO and would be stupid and unrealistic.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

As long as they book Brock in the right way the storyline pretty much writes itself: Brock goes through everyone and becomes champion along the way. After he has beaten all opposition and it looks like there is nobody left, enter The Rock. You could even have him (Rock) win the Rumble although I don't think that's necessary and would be better used on somebody who needs it. I don't think mentioning their previous match in passing would hurt anything although again that is something that isn't really necessary to build the match

I would still rather see Taker/Brock though


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> The only thing I didn't like about the video package is how they showed Lesnar beating Rock. Would be even bigger if fans can look at this match as first time ever.


Eh, shouldn't be a bother. That match was his defining moment in the WWE.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



SummerLove said:


> Why do you guys want to see Rock/Brock so badly?


I think Mania 29 can't go wrong if I get two things, Rock on the card and any opponent but Cena. Brock, Taker, Punk and even Cena in matches will be enough no matter the combo besides Rock/Cena 2.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



SummerLove said:


> Why do you guys want to see Rock/Brock so badly?


It's definetily the most entertaining feud out there for the Rock for Lesnar I think the streak might be a little more interesting but I like the idea of Rock coming back calling himself the GOAT and that he's beaten everyone and then Lesnar steps in.

Not only did he beat Rock at Summerslam but the whole MMA v Hollywood stuff could be pretty good too. 

Doesn't have to be for the title. Lesnar can cost him that match.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I don't want to see the match that badly like some do here, but if it does happen then good for me.


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar vs Rock needs to happen.
Preferably at Wrestlemania


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*



#Mark said:


> It'd be hard to watch RAW without Cena tbh.


:lmao :lmao funniest shit ever, I can honestly take Cena leaving for years, just GTFO.


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

I doubt anything can save Cena's character right now, but I guess Lesnar destroying Cena might help a little.


----------



## MIZizAwesome

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*

Brock's gonna do this anyway


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> The only thing I didn't like about the video package is how they showed Lesnar beating Rock. Would be even bigger if fans can look at this match as first time ever.


Um, why would they not show Brock Lesnar beating The Rock? That's when he won his first WWE Championship and was crowned the youngest WWE Champion ever. Why would they not show it?


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



SummerLove said:


> Why do you guys want to see Rock/Brock so badly?


There isn't a bigger WM match to book other than Rock/Lesnar. 

Meltzer said that they've already "penciled in" Rock/Lesnar for Wrestlemania, but theres a slight chance it could change to Rock/Cena II b/c of this past WM doing so well - which he thinks is a bad idea (I agree).


----------



## ZdSquirt

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



John_Sheena22 said:


> Lesnar vs Rock needs to happen.
> Preferably at Wrestlemania


I agree, I think it NEEDS to happen!


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I also don't want to see Brock vs Rock.
Well I do actually but on a scale of 1 to 10 maybe an 8.

But there is no one else really.

Would rather have Brock vs Taker even vs HHH


----------



## justbringitbitch

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

i want the rock to win, so i think he should face brock lesnar

by the way kokepepsi, love your sig


----------



## Crocop

*Brock is weighing 315lbs*

mike russow (a training partner of Brock who is also in the UFC) was on a radio station here yesterday doing a segment about safety and cops since hes a cop

the guy said Brock weighs over 310lbs now because hes not doing a training camp, just working out daily. (it was brought up when he was talking about how his martial arts skills play into his role as a cop).

crazy


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock is weighing 315lbs*



Crocop said:


> mike russow (a training partner of Brock who is also in the UFC) was on a radio station here yesterday doing a segment about safety and cops since hes a cop
> 
> the guy said Brock weighs over 310lbs now because hes not doing a training camp, just working out daily. (it was brought up when he was talking about how his martial arts skills play into his role as a cop).
> 
> crazy


He doesn't weigh anywhere near 310lbs.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock is weighing 315lbs*



NathWFC said:


> He doesn't weigh anywhere near 310lbs.


You know this how exactly?


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



itssoeasy23 said:


> Um, why would they not show Brock Lesnar beating The Rock? That's when he won his first WWE Championship and was crowned the youngest WWE Champion ever. Why would they not show it?


I don't agree with not showing it but it's not like WWE has never pretended that the past is non-existent.

For instance, when they tell us about Randy Orton's career, they say "He became the youngest WHC at SummerSlam 2004" but never mention how it happened, who he beat or the finish. Now I know Chris Benoit is a controversial subject but Vince himself has said that it's perfectly okay to acknowledge history the way it happened regarding him. And when they mention when it happened, they basically tell the fan watching to go to the internet and find out about Orton's SS 04 victory because they like to pretend that he took it from the thin air.

For a less "controversial" example, see HHH/Undertaker. At WM27 and the build-up, they pretended that their WM17 match never happened or at least avoided mentioning it.

Not to forget that they also dropped the anonymous GM thing without an answer after one year.


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Brock is weighing 315lbs*



Crocop said:


> mike russow (a training partner of Brock who is also in the UFC) was on a radio station here yesterday doing a segment about safety and cops since hes a cop
> 
> the guy said Brock weighs over 310lbs now because hes not doing a training camp, just working out daily. (it was brought up when he was talking about how his martial arts skills play into his role as a cop).
> 
> crazy


hahahah gotta love that landwhale Mike Russow and his hammerfist of doom:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-f3ZaIjFN9E
don't watch it if you are sensitive to violence.

now seriously, he is a fatass but he is a very competitive fighter and has only lost to the great Sergei Kharitonov, the russian paratrooper. Russow is tough as nails.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock is weighing 315lbs*



Creme De La Creme said:


> You know this how exactly?


Because WWE themselves bill him as 266lbs, and usually bill people like Lesnar as heavier than they are, not over 40lbs lighter.

Oh yeah, and just looking at him he quite _clearly_ isn't 310lbs (at least 15lbs heavier than he was when he was last in WWE). He has far, far less muscle mass and slightly more body fat, therefore is lighter.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Should Brock "take out" Cena to save his character?*



p862011 said:


> - cena loses to miz at mania
> - puts over punk cleanly 2 ppvs in a row and loses title in process
> - has'nt been wwe champ since july of 2011
> - loses cleanly to rock at mania in a year long build up
> - loses at mania 2 year in a row
> - now is getting whooped by brock
> - and even lord tensai beat cena on RAW
> 
> yet people still hate on the man LOL


This is all the setup to breaking the streak, Undertaker streak dvd coming this summer


----------



## hetahorm

*Re: Brock is weighing 315lbs*



NathWFC said:


> Because WWE themselves bill him as 266lbs, and usually bill people like Lesnar as heavier than they are, not over 40lbs lighter.
> 
> Oh yeah, and just looking at him he quite _clearly_ isn't 310lbs (at least 15lbs heavier than he was when he was last in WWE). He has far, far less muscle mass and slightly more body fat, therefore is lighter.


The reason they billed him at 266lbs, is because that was his LAST RECORDED WEIGHT in his LAST FIGHT. He weighed in at exactly 266lbs, but had to cut by dehydrating himself from 292lbs to get there after finishing camp (there was an article on it). Before starting the camp he was at 305+lbs. The limit on heavyweight is 266lbs. If there was no limit, he wouldnt have had to cut weight.

Brock isn't on a training camp right now, meaning he is at his natural weight (as Mike Russow said). Brock is at 310+lbs.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm guessing this is one of many Brock/Cena matches? Kind of weird starting the feud off with a gimmick match but I doubt Brock is in wrestling shape so Extreme Rules falling into his schedule is kind of a blessing


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock is weighing 315lbs*



NathWFC said:


> Because WWE themselves bill him as 266lbs, and usually bill people like Lesnar as heavier than they are, not over 40lbs lighter.
> 
> Oh yeah, and just looking at him he quite _clearly_ isn't 310lbs (at least 15lbs heavier than he was when he was last in WWE). He has far, far less muscle mass and slightly more body fat, therefore is lighter.


You didn't name a single fact in your post, bro. You eye balled what you thought his weight was on the television and said he clearly isn't 300 pounds. Lol.

I honestly don't really care - I just find it funny when people do that. However, I'd take the word of 2 people that were around him on a regular basis in Kurt Angle and Mike Russow before someone that eye balls what he thinks he weighs on the TV.


----------



## dmanballplayer23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

When Brock would start his training camps before his scheduled fights in the UFC, he was 300 plus from every article I ever read.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> The only thing I didn't like about the video package is how they showed Lesnar beating Rock. Would be even bigger if fans can look at this match as first time ever.


actually it was a smart move by WWE 

the build up to the Cena/Brock feud is that Brock is the legit guy while cena isn't , and that Brock is taking his "keyfabe" top spot from Cena .. 

and he did what Cena couldn't do , which is beat The Rock 


so it made perfect sense


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2

*Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*

Well, Cena can't do it alone, so he needs help. He needs the help of someone dark, relentless, and full of hate. And who better than 










So Cena sees kane and is like










but then kanes like 










and then










so they talk it out and 










so they decide to fuse using, what else....










And they become The Big Red Superman










And at WM 29

Cena wins


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*

the fucks this.


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*


----------



## Suit Up

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*

And i thought i was stupid


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*


----------



## Suit Up

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*



Cena's #1 Fan said:


>


HOLY CRAP!! there's actually a john cena fan in this forum? 

ahahahahahha


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*



Suit Up said:


> HOLY CRAP!! there's actually a john cena fan in this forum?
> 
> ahahahahahha


HOLY CRAP!! There's actually a Drew McIntyre fan on this forum who can use proper grammar and spelling?!

Oh wait.. I didn't think so.


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*



Godfather- said:


> HOLY CRAP!! There's actually a Drew McIntyre fan on this forum


----------



## Suit Up

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*



Godfather- said:


> HOLY CRAP!! There's actually a Drew McIntyre fan on this forum who can use proper grammar and spelling?!
> 
> Oh wait.. I didn't think so.


Go hump a kangaroo bro.


----------



## Suit Up

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*



Cena's #1 Fan said:


>


There's 4 drew mcintyre fans on this forum, i have personally counted them.


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*



Suit Up said:


> There's 4 drew mcintyre fans on this forum, i have personally counted them.


----------



## Fire at Heart

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*

........


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*

Fucking terrible idea if you are being serious (which I hope you are not for the sake of my sanity). 

It ticks all the boxes of an appuling idea.

1. Lesnar loses on his big return and looks like an idiot.
2. Cena requires help from the same guy who beat the shit out of him for less than 2 months ago.
3. Kane turns face again thus destroying any semblence of progress his character has made since he returned.
4. The audience doesn't give a shit because of all the people on the roster KANE! is the guy who they need for that big feud with Brock Lesnar.


----------



## UK Cena Fan

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*

Cena will beat Brock at ER 


LETS GO CENA


----------



## The Streak

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*

thread of the year.


----------



## theQman17

*WWE Allowing Sponsors On Brock Lesnar's Attire*

It is something that is unprecedented in professional wrestling, but the WWE has agreed to allow Brock Lesnar promote his sponsors on his attire at Extreme Rules.Since the WWE is typically so wrapped up in its own sponsors, it's a bit surprising to see an individual superstar promoting outside sponsors.Whatever the case, Vince McMahon was very smart to allow Lesnar to continue sporting his sponsors logos. Sponsorship has become a huge deal for UFC fighters, so that was probably a major demand of Lesnar's during contract negotiations. McMahon could have been a hardliner and stuck to his guns, but giving in a little bit got him a lot more in return.Also, while there is some crossover appeal, UFC fans aren't necessarily interested in WWE, since the hardcore supporters tend to turn their noses up at the WWE for being "fake." With Lesnar now back in the WWE, though, UFC fans seem to be taking notice, and with Lesnar competing in UFC-style trunks with sponsors on them, it will likely appeal to non-wrestling fans even more.As long as it isn't something that bothers the WWE's own sponsors, there really isn't a downside to allowing Lesnar to promote his sponsors. Not only did it allow the company to lock him up and create an intriguing storyline with Cena, but the more realistic the product seems, the better.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*

Great thread. but what would happen if Brock fused with Ryback ? 
Their finisher could be called the Brockback mountain where they four ball Cena and Kane.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: WWE Allowing Sponsors On Brock Lesnar's Attire*

It goes with the whole MMA look he seems to be going for.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: WWE Allowing Sponsors On Brock Lesnar's Attire*

Work those MMA dorks, Vince, work 'em good.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*

Fusion like that only lasts about half an hour, they'd have to do it on stage just before the match otherwise it might not last long enough and that would be awkward. They'd also need to make sure they perform the dance perfectly or they'd end up looking like Big Dick Johnson and not stand a chance.

They could use the Potara earings, but that's permanent, unless they get absorbed by Brodus Clay when they might seperate again.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: WWE Allowing Sponsors On Brock Lesnar's Attire*



DesolationRow said:


> Work those MMA dorks, Vince, work 'em good.


He's just gunna look so out of place lol. The boots make him look like a dork, the MMA attire in a WWE ring makes him look like an even bigger dork. Lesnar's always had an amazing ability to make himself look like a jackass in any given situation so he won't disappoint. Then you got Cena reverting back to his jorts.


----------



## peowulf

*Re: WWE Allowing Sponsors On Brock Lesnar's Attire*

They should allow Fruity Pebbles on Cena's attire as well.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: WWE Allowing Sponsors On Brock Lesnar's Attire*

I like the idea, it's something different, also it goes with the whole idea that he is in it for the money. So much so he advertises on his trunks. Brilliant!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: WWE Allowing Sponsors On Brock Lesnar's Attire*

So in other words, this is extra money for Vince?

Why the fuck wouldn't the greedy bastard do it? Of course it makes sense! Whore everything out possible.


----------



## Fire at Heart

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock vs rock is hard to care about with neither guy staying who cares who wins or loses? If they both ride off into the sunset afterwards. Fan reaction could end up like goldberg vs brock.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*

He's gunna lose again. They don't want to turn him so they're gunna try and build him as an underdog instead.


----------



## Samuray

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*

Aye, Let's go Cena, but the idea sucks...


----------



## kwab

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*

This thread is complete comedy!!


----------



## thetungwakou

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*

This thread is so full of win, it totally fails


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*

I still can't believe what I just saw, but the only way Cena should win this match is if Goldberg returns and attacks Lesnar!


----------



## Bambii

*Re: Best Way to Have Cena beat Lesnar*



Suit Up said:


> There's 4 drew mcintyre fans on this forum, i have personally counted them.


Mcintyre > Cena


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock is weighing 315lbs*



Creme De La Creme said:


> You didn't name a single fact in your post, bro. You eye balled what you thought his weight was on the television and said he clearly isn't 300 pounds. Lol.
> 
> I honestly don't really care - I just find it funny when people do that. However, I'd take the word of 2 people that were around him on a regular basis in Kurt Angle and Mike Russow before someone that eye balls what he thinks he weighs on the TV.


"Because WWE themselves bill him as 266lbs" - That is a fact. They would NOT bill him as 266 if he was 310, they'd bill him as 310... They want Lesnar to be seen as a complete, unstoppable monster, so why the fuck would they bill him as low as 266 if he's actually 40lbs heavier than that?

Also, you reckon he looks 45lbs heavier than his last UFC fight then? And you think he looks 15-20lbs heavier than when he was last in WWE?

Lesnar is nowhere near 310lbs. Simple as.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock is weighing 315lbs*



NathWFC said:


> "Because WWE themselves bill him as 266lbs" - That is a fact. They would NOT bill him as 266 if he was 310, they'd bill him as 310... They want Lesnar to be seen as a complete, unstoppable monster, so why the fuck would they bill him as low as 266 if he's actually 40lbs heavier than that?
> 
> Also, you reckon he looks 45lbs heavier than his last UFC fight then? And you think he looks 15-20lbs heavier than when he was last in WWE?
> 
> Lesnar is nowhere near 310lbs. Simple as.


Dude... I thought it was pretty obvious that the WWE lists him at that weight because that's what he was listed as in his last UFC fight. Its not that hard to understand. That says nothing about what his weight is when he isn't training. If you follow boxing or MMA like I do then you know its true. For example, in boxing Timothy Bradley (The guy that's fighting Manny Pacquiao in June) naturally weighs about 170-175 when he isn't in training camp, but cuts down to 140 lbs to fight at junior welterweight. He's LISTED at 140, but he actually weighs over 170lbs when he isn't training. It happens all the time in sports like that, which is why its not surprising to hear one of his sparring partners say something like that.

There's also no telling what weight Lesnar rehydrated up to after the weigh-in in his last fight. The heavyweight limit is 265 pounds, so that's obviously what Lesnar had to cut down to in order to fight. Fighters can easily rehydrate 10-20 pounds overnight after a weigh in. There's a high probability that Lesnar didn't actually weigh 265 pounds on the same of any of his fights.


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena beating Lesnar clean is just impossible.
Lesnar just needs to derstory Cena to pieces at Extreme Rules.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar is not losing at Extreme Rules


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

If this match was a movie, Cena should have exploded into a bunch of fruity pebble pieces in the end, lol.


----------



## hitchster

*who is brock gonna feud with after he goes over cena ?*

Who is Brock going to go into a program with after he destroys Cena ? 
Punk ? Lolz I was thinking about this there really isn't that many faces on raw for him to face who have any name value . If he does beat punk who else is left ? I really can't imagine punk getting the better of Brock too often neither brock is a huge cash cow right now why diminish that trying to push a guy is far from a dead cert of being the next icon !


----------



## rennlc

*Re: who is brock gonna feud with after he goes over cena ?*

If that's how they're going to do it, I would feud Lesnar with Big Show, Punk, or both. Big Show because of their history, a loss does nothing to him, and a dual champion story hasn't been done for awhile, which could start with Big Show and would be necessary to justify a feud with the IC champ. Punk could take a loss too as long as he gets a good showing and Cena goes over Lesnar when he returns (Punk gets to be the "guy that beat the guy who beat the guy").


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: who is brock gonna feud with after he goes over cena ?*

gona be pessimistic here and say thats IF he goes over cena im hopeing brock destroyes em doh so he can FINALLY take some timeoff srsly doh dont you like have to take that at some point?


----------



## Chrome

*Re: who is brock gonna feud with after he goes over cena ?*

I'd say Punk over the WWE title.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: who is brock gonna feud with after he goes over cena ?*

You know its coming....

just when we thought we'd gotten a dominant heel.......









*Time to play the game*...*TIME TO PLAY THE GAME !! *


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: who is brock gonna feud with after he goes over cena ?*



Cliffy Byro said:


> You know its coming....
> 
> just when we thought we'd gotten a dominant heel.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Time to play the game*...*TIME TO PLAY THE GAME !! *


This will happen at Summerslam I feel.


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: who is brock gonna feud with after he goes over cena ?*

I think Lesnar should squash other stars like Del Rio and Zack Ryder first, and then move onto Triple H.


----------



## Danthree10

*Re: who is brock gonna feud with after he goes over cena ?*

Mlst likely The Rock at the Summerslam. They are gonna have a rematch from Summerslam 2002 when Brock Lesnar defeated The Rock.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: who is brock gonna feud with after he goes over cena ?*

hes gona beat punk for the title then a feud with big show that might result in retirement?? and then cenas gonna come back and their going to have a long feud


----------



## justbringitbitch

*Re: who is brock gonna feud with after he goes over cena ?*

randy orton


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: who is brock gonna feud with after he goes over cena ?*

Probably going to take a break until SS and then a feud with HHH, Brock of course should go over him clean. If not HHH, then Randy Orton at Summerslam. They need to remember that he only signed for 30 dates, unless in March 2013 they want to pay him huge extra on the extra dates he will do just like Goldberg in 2003-2004.

For those who don't know BTW, Lesnar/HHH already happened one time on a RAW house show in September 2002.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: who is brock gonna feud with after he goes over cena ?*

Never happened on TV or a feud. 

So I wanna see that.


----------



## Wrestling02370

*Re: who is brock gonna feud with after he goes over cena ?*

I assume he'll go after the WWE title. So my money is on Punk.


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: who is brock gonna feud with after he goes over cena ?*

Yeah Lesnar vs Triple H is a must.
I think Summerslam is perfect


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: who is brock gonna feud with after he goes over cena ?*

House show report September 2002 Brock vs HHH:



> (9) Brock Lesnar defeated Triple H clean with the F-5 to retain the WWE Championship. Triple H got a big face pop when he came out, but quickly turned himself heel by - you guessed out - insulting Sioux Falls and refusing to defend his World Championship. Lesnar came out to the expected face pop, but not the uber-overwhelming face pop I was anticipating. That could be because he's been portrayed as a heel on TV, or because he's still not quite perceived as a superstar even though he's the champion. The match itself was painfully slow most of the way, with mega-stalling by Triple H early. Lesnar no-sold most of Triple H's offense until a high-knee turned the tide. Late in the match, Lesnar blocked a pedigree by slingshotting Triple H into the corner, but the referee was bumped in the process. Lesnar hit the fisherman's suplex, but the ref was out. Triple H got in a low blow and the pedigree, and second ref came out, but only got a two-count. Triple H beat up the second referee, and then nailed Lesnar with a chair, but THAT only got a two-count. Triple H then went for another pedigree, which Lesnar reversed into an F-5 for the pin. Good pop for the finish, but the crowd seemed a bit burned out by that point. Match was disappointing overall, and not a good harbinger for a future "unification" match if that every comes to be. Not much post-match activity: Lesnar celebrated, Triple H demanded to be announced as "still the World champion", and that was about it.


----------



## hetahorm

*Brock Lesnar should change his theme song....*

I think he needs to go back to his first one.. its more scary







or something bad ass like Rammstein:


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: Brock Lesnar should change his theme song....*

Nah I actually prefer his current theme...no need to change it


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Brock Lesnar should change his theme song....*

I prefer it over the 1st one, not sure about Rammstein, i like the music but not the words and the words help make the song, another heavier theme could be good, the current one is good enough for me. They could easily change it to something worse, so best leaving it.


----------



## Xinroth1991

*Re: Brock Lesnar should change his theme song....*

Inb4 they stick him with Nickelback or some generic crap if they decide to change his theme..


----------



## kendalag

*Re: who is brock gonna feud with after he goes over cena ?*

I'd prefer either Punk - Lesnar or Triple H - Lesnar @ Summer Slam ... if they do a Rock or Taker match, I want it at WrestleMania 29. 



Rock316AE said:


> House show report September 2002 Brock vs HHH:


Being from Aberdeen, SD, close to Lesnar's home town, I went to that show in Sioux Falls in Sept 2002 at the Sioux Falls Arena. It was my first WWE show LIVE. It was the weekend after Brock Lesnar left for Smackdown, but being from SD they had him appear anyway. Both were over, it wasn't the best match in the world, but I still really enjoyed it. It was during the time period where Triple H was just too big and it slowed him down a little. Plus, Lesnar was still learning at that point, no where near as good as he was in 2003. I remember it being around a **1/2-*** match. Nothing spectacular, but solid nonetheless. I wouldn't be opposed to the two having a match, as it would certainly seem like a big deal that they could push as a singles match "never before seen" in a WWE ring on TV. 

BTW, I've had this account for a while as a lurker, but had been gone for a LONG time, as I really lost interest in wrestling in the Cena era and post Benoit story, but with Lesnar back, I'm intrigued and I see you guys are as fun ... and in some cases crazy to read as always. I was a HUGE UFC fan for the last 5 years, but it's getting a little stale, so I'll follow Brock and it's up to WWE to keep me interested otherwise or else I'll only watch periodically once he's done.

Oh, and yes I'll definitely be watching Extreme Rules ... as besides Lesnar, I've always enjoyed Punk, Jericho & Bryan.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar should change his theme song....*

No. The theme he has is perfect, don't touch it. The nanosecond it hit in Miami the night after Wrestlemania, the place went ballistic. It's a huge success, and fits him supremely well.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: Brock Lesnar should change his theme song....*

disagree

never fuck with nostalgia


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Brock Lesnar should change his theme song....*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> disagree
> 
> never fuck with nostalgia


this


----------



## Danthree10

*Re: Brock Lesnar should change his theme song....*

Why change it? His theme song pumps you up and its nostalgic.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker

*Re: Brock Lesnar should change his theme song....*

His theme is nostalgic, intimidating and it pumps you up; it screams "shit just got real". Why fix something that isn't broken?


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Brock Lesnar should change his theme song....*

How about.. no.


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*Re: Brock Lesnar should change his theme song....*

I wouldnt, it suits Lesnar to a tee. Plus as others have stated it brings that nostalgic feeling to the WWE, which I really enjoy.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Brock Lesnar should change his theme song....*

He could use one of his UFC entrance songs!


----------



## Clique

*Re: Brock Lesnar should change his theme song....*

"If it ain't broke don't fix it."


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: Brock Lesnar should change his theme song....*

Not only that, they would just give him some bullshit like they did Bret Hart. Still don't understand why the phuck they changed Bret's song...


----------



## Erza Knightwalker

*Re: Brock Lesnar should change his theme song....*



Dark Kent said:


> Not only that, they would just give him some bullshit like they did Bret Hart. Still don't understand why the phuck they changed Bret's song...


Same goes for Rock. I don't understand why changed his theme, either.


----------



## kendalag

*Re: Brock Lesnar should change his theme song....*



dxbender said:


> He could use one of his UFC entrance songs!


His "Enter Sandman" theme was beyond awesome to watch on UFC pay per views, but there's two problems in WWE ... first they wouldn't want to pay for it ... and second, it's so ingrained with The Sandman (or I suppose I'm just dating myself with that) 

His WWE theme is perfect anyway ... it's got a great opening which allows for good crowd reaction.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar should change his theme song....*

HELL NO !!

his current theme is a masterpiece , one of the greatest theme songs in wrestling history and an example why jim johnston is a legend and deserves the hall of fame , that and the Ultimate Warrior theme are enough to back him up 

it's the gong voice at the beginning of the theme before the music starts , it's as if reality is tearing apart and shit just dawned on you .. 

then that speed beat starts , which is a lot similar to a classic Horror/Slasher movie chase scene , like how that music played when Michael Myers chased Laurie in the first halloween movie , that beat just screams "I'm coming to get you" 


it fits Brock's character and style , changing it is not the brightest move .. besides , the old one was nothing more similar than an average theme song that's used when you create a clone wrestler back in WWF no mercy or Smackdown! 2


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Brock Lesnar should change his theme song....*

No. His theme is perfect pumps you up and never gets old.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Brock Lesnar should change his theme song....*

So many people here are fans of Rammstein... wtf.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Just listened to Lesnar's theme again. Lesnar is calling himself a "war machine"; his theme song sounds like the introduction of same.


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

His current theme is great, I don't think he should change it.


----------



## Contrarian

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

His theme is perfect.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Brock Lesnar should change his theme song....*



Rocky Mark said:


> HELL NO !!
> 
> his current theme is a masterpiece , one of the greatest theme songs in wrestling history and an example why jim johnston is a legend and deserves the hall of fame , that and the Ultimate Warrior theme are enough to back him up
> 
> it's the gong voice at the beginning of the theme before the music starts , it's as if reality is tearing apart and shit just dawned on you ..
> 
> then that speed beat starts , which is a lot similar to a classic Horror/Slasher movie chase scene , like how that music played when Michael Myers chased Laurie in the first halloween movie , that beat just screams "I'm coming to get you"
> 
> 
> it fits Brock's character and style , changing it is not the brightest move .. besides , the old one was nothing more similar than an average theme song that's used when you create a clone wrestler back in WWF no mercy or Smackdown! 2


 Lmao I remember the shitty generic rap beats No Mercy had good times. I never liked smackdown 2 entrances though it was fucking disgraceful.


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar's theme makes Lesnar to look like a rhinocero coming out to destroy everyhing.
The theme is perfect, but I guess they can try other music.


----------



## EddieThindercloud

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock is over rated


----------



## ben_fletch

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

*Mark Madden recently said on Chairshots Radio that Paul Heyman has been helping Brock Lesnar with his promos since returning to WWE. However, Heyman has not been re-hired by WWE and as previously reported, there is no plan in place to bring him back.

*

Interesting, would love Heyman back though


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Heyman will be great on WWE TV but Vince doesn't want him in the company after the last time they did business in 2006.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Heyman being Lesnar's manager would make Brock look extremely retarded .. it worked in 2002 because Brock was a rookie and was build as the "next big thing"


----------



## andromeda_1979

*who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

As the topic says IMO I have to go with Cena,....but I see lesner as a bigger draw. I'd say if you base it on lesners first run in wwe,....They would be even draws maybe....but Lesner the bigger star. Its actually tough and we would need numbers to back it up.

for me IMO

Hulk Hogan (in league of his own)

Stone cold, Rock

Then

Cena, Taker, Lesner, flair

Then

HHH, Shawn, Brett, Angle, Macho Man


that is about how I'd layer the all time greats.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

In selling merch > Cena

In likeability and crowd reaction > Lesner

Lesner is more a bigger star to the people and Cena is more of a bigger star to the company. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Cynic

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

In wrestling? Cena.

Everywhere else? Lesnar.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

Hogan isn't in a league of his own.


----------



## Brave Nash

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

The only thing Cena has is his fans, other than that he's poor. For that reason he's a afraid to turn heel.

Ans: Cena is popular worldwide as a sport entertainer.
Brock is popular for being very successful in everywhere he goes.


----------



## imnotastar

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



andromeda_1979 said:


> As the topic says IMO I have to go with Cena,....but I see lesner as a bigger draw. I'd say if you base it on lesners first run in wwe,....They would be even draws maybe....but Lesner the bigger star. Its actually tough and we would need numbers to back it up.
> 
> for me IMO
> 
> Hulk Hogan (in league of his own)
> 
> Stone cold, Rock
> 
> Then
> 
> Cena, Taker, Lesner, flair
> 
> Then
> 
> HHH, Shawn, Brett, Angle, Macho Man
> 
> 
> that is about how I'd layer the all time greats.


the star of G.I. JOE says hello


----------



## andromeda_1979

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

hogan would sell out 75,000 capacity stadiums several times a yr. In terms of overall fanbase, reaction and influence no wrestler can touch hogan circa 1987-1992.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

In the wrestling industry? John Cena is a bigger star and probably always will be. In general? Brock Lesnar by a landmile.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

Cena. Lesnar doesn't have the crowd reactions, last week nobody gave a damn about the guy. He can't draw for shit in the WWE, judging by his ratings. Not a single piece of media even cares that Lesnar is back in the WWE. He was a huge star when he was in the UFC, but that's not translating at all to the WWE. Cena wins here. He's a megastar, whereas Lesnar is far from.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

Lesnar is a bigger overall star. The biggest draw in MMA history and was a huge star in wrestling before. 

Hogan is not in a league of his own BTW, in what aspects?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Cena. Lesnar doesn't have the crowd reactions, last week nobody gave a damn about the guy. He can't draw for shit in the WWE, judging by his ratings. Not a single piece of media even cares that Lesnar is back in the WWE. He was a huge star when he was in the UFC, but that's not translating at all to the WWE. Cena wins here. He's a megastar, whereas Lesnar is far from.


Jesus.  

I wonder what kind of star you think Punk is if you are talking about drawing.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

I know people like to automatically say it because its Hogan, but Hogan is not in a league of his own. Sorry. Stone Cold and The Rock are at just as popular. 

to the question - Cena is probably the bigger star in wrestling, but Lesnar is definitely bigger everywhere else.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Jesus.
> 
> I wonder what kind of star you think Punk is if you are talking about drawing.


Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Sorry if I offended you.


Apology accepted.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

Cena is still the bigger star inside wrestling. Did anyone else hear Lesnar's reaction outside a smark Miami crowd?

Outside of wrestling though, Lesnar is by far the bigger star no question.


----------



## Wrestling02370

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

Brock Lesnar has more mainstream attention. But Cena has a good name too. But if we are talking overall, its definitely Lesnar.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGYi2yi92eQ

dat pop. Not a single fuck was given that day. What was the rating for this epic brawl again? Megastar~!

Okay, I'll leave Brock alone.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGYi2yi92eQ
> 
> dat pop. Not a single fuck was given that day. What was the rating for this epic brawl again? Megastar~!
> 
> Okay, I'll leave Brock alone.


How much ratings Brock does in not important, but how much Brock draws in a ppv. Brock is the greatest draw in mma history. I think Brock is the type of person who is a draw in a monthly ppv, not in a weekly show.


We have to see the buyrates of the ppvs Brock will main event in too see if he really is a draw or not.


And by the way the crowd reaction isnt important since they are a pg crowd who dosent react to much, if i dont remember wrong Punk gets a great reaction from pg crowds, but he still brings bad ratings most of the time.


----------



## MIZizAwesome

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

Lesnar. Cena is huge with the kids. Lesnar everyone loves him beside Cena ****


----------



## WWE_champ

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

Cena.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

Cena is bigger in WWE, Lesnar is bigger outside of WWE.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



MIZizAwesome said:


> Lesnar. Cena is huge with the kids. Lesnar everyone loves him beside Cena ****


Everyone besides Cena ****, and people who'd rather watch somebody who has charisma. 

Brock is bigger, though, and it's a sad commentary on the business when the biggest star in World Wrestling Entertainment is as entertaining as a bowel movement.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

Lesnar. Even though Cena's been on top of the WWE for 7 years and Lesnar only 5 years with both WWE and UFC, Lesnar still wins even after being away from WWE for 8 years.


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

Lesnar.
Cena's overpush basically destroyed himself.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero!

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

Vicki Guererro


----------



## KevinLockard23

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

In wrestling, John Cena, no question. Lesnar was a very average draw in 2002-2004. How much he might draw current day will depend on the PPV buy rates for Extreme Rules and whatever other PPV that Lesnar headlines.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

Lesnar.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

John Cena in a fake fight, Brock Lesnar in a real fight.

Regardless to whether or not Brock draws he has to be booked the same way. As an undestructable force up to Mania where either SCSA, Rock or Taker beats him. Nobody else should even come close to beating him.

Whether it draws or not Lesnar is an undestructable force and everyone knows it. Mania has to be payoff, you can't waste it on Cena, Punk or Bryan at a worthless PPV.


----------



## Joe_Rant

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

obviously lesnar because cena only has 5 moves, only kids love him


----------



## CMSTAR

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

Cena is a bigger name & this is coming from a big lesnar fan!, if you asked 100 people who dont watch WWE/UFC guarantee more would know Cena than Lesnar


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



CMSTAR said:


> Cena is a bigger name & this is coming from a big lesnar fan!, if you asked 100 people who dont watch WWE/UFC guarantee more would know Cena than Lesnar


Doubt it. Anyone that knows Cena will likely also know Lesnar, this is excluding the kiddies of course.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



andromeda_1979 said:


> As the topic says IMO I have to go with Cena,....but I see lesner as a bigger draw. I'd say if you base it on lesners first run in wwe,....They would be even draws maybe....but Lesner the bigger star. Its actually tough and we would need numbers to back it up.
> 
> for me IMO
> 
> Hulk Hogan (in league of his own)
> 
> Stone cold, Rock
> 
> Then
> 
> Cena, Taker, Lesner, flair
> 
> Then
> 
> HHH, Shawn, Brett, Angle, Macho Man
> 
> 
> that is about how I'd layer the all time greats.


First off..you got things messed up anyway. Hulk Hogan is no damn head and shoulders ahead of Rock and Austin..he used to be in the late 90s but those days are dead. Rock and Austin are SYMBOLS of pro wrestling and they always will be. That will never change. And the Rock or MAYBE Randy Savage are the most influential pro wrestlers of all time.....EVERYBODY has tried to copy the Rock's mic style and third person way of doing things. Cena is one of them..we've ALL seen the 2007 and 2008 promos where he tried to copy Rock promos from 2001 and 2002. It was fucking embarrassing. Orton did the same thing in 2004.

Cena and Lesnar are NOWHERE near as loved or respected as Macho Man Randy Savage. Bret is just a guy people are sympathic over because of the screwjob...him and Michaels on top almost led to the downfall of the WWF when the NwO were going strong. Kurt Angle is not even in the discussion. He copied Benoit's style and is basically a spot worker with very good comedy mic skills. He'll never be on the same level as Eddie. Ever.

As for Lesnar and Cena? Lesnar on top drew more on PPV because of the UFC stuff and male fans, at this point, will always respect him over Cena. Cena has no backbone and is soft as butter on several levels..he got over as a rapper and turned into a Marine. He's the definition of a chump.


----------



## AllDay2K

*Any Cena haters rooting for Cena over Brock?*

Well let me start off by first saying that I do not like John Cena, never did and probably never will, but theres just something about this feud with Lesnar that got me rooting for him to overcome Brock. I only started watching wrestling again in febuary after 10 years, So I only remember Brock when he was starting out. and i thought he was way to over rated in the UFC so i didnt like him much.

So they bring brock back and he goes straight for cena. they have a scuffle they cut a few promos and now we got a match for extreme rules. it just feels cheap to me. its like ok we ll bring brock back and have him bitch out cena becuase cena has all this heat from more than half of fans. they can be over doing it. cena just got owned by the rock and now hes getting owned so far by brock and pretty soon it wont be as much fun to hate cena. because its just as fun to hate somebody in wrestling as it is to like them and if they kill that Cena is nothing. 
So is there anybody who ussualy hates John Cena thats rooting for him over brock?

And as for their match at extreme rules. I think that something is going to happen where the match never really offically starts. i can see something like Brock jus flipping shit and knocking cena out cold before they can even wrestle. its a quickly put together match and i think their gonna pull something off to where they can build it even further till summerslam or something like that.


idk i think im gonna go with cena on this one just because fuck it. hes right. he stuck it out with the company and pretty much carried it for some time.


----------



## Joe_Rant

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



CMSTAR said:


> Cena is a bigger name & this is coming from a big lesnar fan!, if you asked 100 people who dont watch WWE/UFC guarantee more would know Cena than Lesnar


This is because Cena is just merchandising, not wrestling.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Any Cena haters rooting for Cena over Brock?*

I'm getting very annoyed with Cena lately, don't know if I qualify as a "hater" yet, but I'm definately hoping he beats Lesnar because Lesnar absolutely bores me to tears. He's basically a monster version of Randy Orton. PASS.

I'm not against Brock purely because he doesn't care about WWE, however, knowing that, I think even less of him than I normally would.


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: Any Cena haters rooting for Cena over Brock?*

Probably the Punk marks only.

Because Brock's presence is almost making Punk completely irrelevant.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Any Cena haters rooting for Cena over Brock?*

No.

Brock has to win and if he doesn't, then they've pissed $5m down the drain.


----------



## Brian Styles

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

The Rock is the biggest star. He is one of the 5 biggest hollywood stars.

Then Lesnar and Hogan are on the next level, followed by the likes of Austin, Cena, Undertaker, Kurt Angle


----------



## Erza Knightwalker

*Re: Any Cena haters rooting for Cena over Brock?*

Fuck no. Unless Cena turns heel (which is what seriously needs to happen), I will NEVER root for him.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Any Cena haters rooting for Cena over Brock?*

No. Nobody could ever make me root for John Cena as a face EVER.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

I think the more appropriate question is who's the bigger draw? Lesnar drew big numbers when he got to the UFC. It was a short run but I'm sure he's the bigger star of the two in that regard.


----------



## AllDay2K

*Re: Any Cena haters rooting for Cena over Brock?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> No.
> 
> Brock has to win and if he doesn't, then they've pissed $5m down the drain.


Yea I agree with you about that, but I just dont see it happening in his first match back at extreme rules. something is def gonna happen where the match has no winner or loser. theres just no way i see the wwe giving us a cena-brock match less than a month after mania thats entertaining and being clean. its gonna be a brwal where brock takes it too far and goes mma on cena and alls extreme rules is gonna be is just a promotion for the real brock-cena match at a bigger ppv imo


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: Any Cena haters rooting for Cena over Brock?*

I've always hated Cena as a character. As a man, I have a lotta respect for him, his charity work and his love for the business. But his gimmick and attire and everything his character is about, is horse-shit IMO.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

*Re: Any Cena haters rooting for Cena over Brock?*



Choke2Death said:


> No. Nobody could ever make me root for John Cena as a face EVER.


This.


----------



## Foz

*Re: Any Cena haters rooting for Cena over Brock?*

I couldn't care for Brock/Cena any less than I already do. It's better than Rock/Cena though already. It's only been a few weeks and this match has already had better build up than Rock/Cena could do in a year.


----------



## kendalag

*Re: Any Cena haters rooting for Cena over Brock?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> No.
> 
> Brock has to win and if he doesn't, then they've pissed $5m down the drain.


THIS ... sadly, Bryan Alvarez on Wrestling Observer Live says that it's not a sure thing and that many behind the scenes think that John Cena WILL win over Brock. Seriously, if this happens, he needs to just say screw WWE and leave as they will have totally wasted $5 million bucks in one night. The storyline that will make money is so obvious, but if they once again throw it in the faces of the fans and give us Super Cena that will be it for me ... ESPECIALLY after allowing ALBERT to pin Cena on Raw. You could do whatever you want after the match, it wouldn't change the horrendous decision to have him lose his first match back.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Everyone besides Cena ****, and people who'd rather watch somebody who has charisma.
> 
> Brock is bigger, though, and it's a sad commentary on the business when the biggest star in World Wrestling Entertainment is as entertaining as a bowel movement.


Well I'd rather watch a bowel movement than watch Cena then. 


Bowel Movement>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cena on his best day.















Heavenly Invader said:


> I think the more appropriate question is who's the bigger draw? Lesnar drew big numbers when he got to the UFC. It was a short run but I'm sure he's the bigger star of the two in that regard.


He averaged well over 1 MILLION PPV Buys whenever he was on the Card.


----------



## AllDay2K

*Re: Any Cena haters rooting for Cena over Brock?*



kendalag said:


> THIS ... sadly, Bryan Alvarez on Wrestling Observer Live says that it's not a sure thing and that many behind the scenes think that John Cena WILL win over Brock. Seriously, if this happens, he needs to just say screw WWE and leave as they will have totally wasted $5 million bucks in one night. The storyline that will make money is so obvious, but if they once again throw it in the faces of the fans and give us Super Cena that will be it for me ... ESPECIALLY after allowing ALBERT to pin Cena on Raw. You could do whatever you want after the match, it wouldn't change the horrendous decision to have him lose his first match back.


Thats what im saying i dont think that either will be put over. I can see something maybe like 10 minutes into the match or something where they just start brawling it out making it look real like a shoot the bell rings and lesnar lands a "real" punch after the match is called off putting cena down only to promote their next match at a bigger ppv but who knows. i just hope that its all entertaining.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Any Cena haters rooting for Cena over Brock?*

Cena will not win. Don't take the dirt-sheet's word for granted. Hell, they might just suggest this to throw fans off and give them a swerve. Didn't they also suggest that Cena will win at WM as well as the opinion of about everyone in the message boards? It was all "Cena will win... he's the future" and so on but in the end The Rock gave him his first clean pinfall loss in almost 3 years.


----------



## layeth87smack

*Re: Any Cena haters rooting for Cena over Brock?*

no. brock must destroy him. maybe you feel that way because cena is a pure wrestler and brock is now an outsider whop turn his back on the wee or however you want to spin it


----------



## nevereveragainu

*Re: Any Cena haters rooting for Cena over Brock?*

Let Cena destroy him, before Brocks fragile reputation from botching it up in the octogon infects whatevers left of wrestling's pride


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

Cena is bigger inside of WWE and Lesnar outside. Besides, anyone using RAW ratings as how big a star Lesnar is should know that Lesnar does his drawing on ppvs, not weekly shows.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

Lesnar. He was a huge name as part of a brand that is currently more successful & respected than the WWE is at the oment, and he was a big star in the WWE before, so a much wider range of people know him. I doubt outsiders of wrestling know Cena as anything other than the guy their kids watch.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



Brian Styles said:


> The Rock is the biggest star. He is one of the 5 biggest hollywood stars.
> 
> Then Lesnar and Hogan are on the next level, followed by the likes of Austin, Cena, Undertaker, Kurt Angle


:no:, Lesnar is NO WHERE near Austin or even Taker's level in terms of popularity within wrestling. Also, The Rock is not one of the biggest Hollywood stars. Maybe one of the biggest action stars but not Hollywood overall. Hogan and Austin are on The Rock's level. Austin isn't on Cena's level and Lesnar damn sure ain't on the same level as Lesnar.


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



CMB23 said:


> and Lesnar damn sure ain't on the same level as Lesnar.


He's not?


----------



## *Eternity*

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

I like Lesnar and all but Cena by a longshot.Cena should be known outside of wrestling especially with all the endorsements (Gillette , Subway) that he has had plus his numerous guest appearances on TV shows and he has stared in some movies, and has become a celebrity sensation in charitable events. Hell his signature '' U Cant See Me'' catchphrase and the hand waving motion that goes with it, has been imitated by many athletics, celebrities and even non wrestling fans. 

With all the publicity Cena has, Cena is clearly the 4th most popular wrestler, to ever come out of the WWE, only tailing behind Rock, Austin and Hogan.

IMO, Brocks popularity in UFC is contributed to the wrestling fanbase wanting to see him fight and possibly win, and the hardcore UFC fans wanting to see him lose, that it.That old saying controversy creates publicity, fits Lesnar to a T during his time in the UFC, but that controversy was felt only in the MMA and possibly Wrestling World.


----------



## Nick Logan

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Cena. Lesnar doesn't have the crowd reactions, last week nobody gave a damn about the guy. He can't draw for shit in the WWE, judging by his ratings. Not a single piece of media even cares that Lesnar is back in the WWE. He was a huge star when he was in the UFC, but that's not translating at all to the WWE. Cena wins here. He's a megastar, whereas Lesnar is far from.


http://...............com/articles/...rld-wrestling-entertainment-is-the-right-move
http://sports.yahoo.com/top/news?slug=ycn-11188404
http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/04/03/2728736/brock-lesnar-returns-to-wwe.html
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-return-on-Raw-with-F5-move-on-John-Cena.html
http://minnesota.sbnation.com/2012/4/2/2921695/brock-lesnar-john-cena-wwe-return-monday-night-raw
http://www.fightline.com/fl/news/2012/0402/548033/brock-lesnar/
http://www.ballerstatus.com/2012/04...rns-to-wwe-appears-on-monday-night-raw-video/
http://www.newsday.com/sports/pro-w...-returns-and-takes-aim-at-john-cena-1.3639403


----------



## charmed1

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

Lesnar's a bigger star. UFC is much more popular than wrestling..thats a no brainer.

As for the Hogan debate of course he's in a different league. Hogan making wrestling mainstream and popular allowed people like Austin and Rock able to get popular in the first place.


----------



## Nick Logan

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Everyone besides Cena ****, and people who'd rather watch somebody who has charisma.
> 
> Brock is bigger, though, and it's a sad commentary on the business when the biggest star in World Wrestling Entertainment is as entertaining as a bowel movement.


Like Wade Barrett? Anyone? *shrugs* Just sayin'


----------



## Nick Logan

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



John_Sheena22 said:


> Lesnar.
> Cena's overpush basically destroyed himself.


Exactly, pretty much like these guys


----------



## #Mark

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

Cena, of course. Lesnar's a huge star but Cena's the third biggest wrestling star of all time (only behind Hogan and Rock).


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

How can you possibly root for Cena over Lesnar??????
I dont care if Lesnar gives Cena 100 chairshots to the face, i'll still root for Lesnar.


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



#Mark said:


> Cena, of course. Lesnar's a huge star but Cena's the third biggest wrestling star of all time (only behind Hogan and Rock).


Cena's not #3


----------



## Brian Styles

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



CMB23 said:


> :no:, Lesnar is NO WHERE near Austin or even Taker's level in terms of popularity within wrestling. Also, The Rock is not one of the biggest Hollywood stars. Maybe one of the biggest action stars but not Hollywood overall. Hogan and Austin are on The Rock's level. Austin isn't on Cena's level and Lesnar damn sure ain't on the same level as Lesnar.


I was referring to popularity overall, outside of wrestling included. With that criteria Lesnar is surely bigger than Austin.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

Cena is the 4th biggest star of all time. Now, had Lesnar not left when he did, it may be different. 

But he left so I say Cena. The guys has to be a WWE PR department dream. Pretty much a clean cut true babyface who can be a good role model for WWE's younger viewers but advising them to "Rise Above Hate" and to "Never Give Up".

Lesnar's biggest success happened outside of wrestling and was only deemed as so big was because people wanted to see him fail. Remember, he'll be gone in a year. Not enough time for him to surpass Cena as the bigger star.


----------



## Kamaria

*Re: Any Cena haters rooting for Cena over Brock?*



Choke2Death said:


> Cena will not win. Don't take the dirt-sheet's word for granted. Hell, they might just suggest this to throw fans off and give them a swerve. Didn't they also suggest that Cena will win at WM as well as the opinion of about everyone in the message boards? It was all "Cena will win... he's the future" and so on but in the end *The Rock gave him his first clean pinfall loss in almost 3 years.*


CM Punk.

You can argue that Cena got 'distracted' into the Go 2 Sleep, but Punk also got distracted into the STF just before that in the first place, so they cancel each other out, in my book.


----------



## The Main Headliner

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



#Mark said:


> Cena, of course. Lesnar's a huge star but Cena's the third biggest wrestling star of all time (only behind Hogan and Rock).


Ummmmm.... Imma just be ironic and ask a simple question made famous by the man you claim is bigger than, but in reality couldn't achieve in 7 years what the dude did in 1 1/2 - 2 years. 


*WHAT?*


Putting Cena in a program with The Rock truly has worked it appears.

I'll admit and say you can make a very strong argument that Cena is pretty much the 4th or 5th biggest Star ever (Andre/Flair might beg to differ) and you can make a strong argument that he's now 4 all time within the WWE, but he ain't the trifecta, no matter how much the WWE want it to be that way.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Everyone besides Cena ****, and people who'd rather watch somebody who has charisma.
> 
> Brock is bigger, though, and it's a sad commentary on the business when the biggest star in World Wrestling Entertainment is as entertaining as a bowel movement.


This is the greatest thing I have ever read.


----------



## *Eternity*

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



The Main Headliner said:


> Ummmmm.... Imma just be ironic and ask a simple question made famous by the man you claim is bigger than, but in reality couldn't achieve in 7 years what the dude did in 1 1/2 - 2 years.


Doesn't matter. If Cena quit wrestling and joined UFC, he'll draw in some big numbers too, most likely bigger numbers he drawing currently in the WWE.



> I'll admit and say you can make a very strong argument that Cena is pretty much the 4th or 5th biggest Star ever (Andre/Flair might beg to differ) and you can make a strong argument that he's now 4 all time within the WWE, *but he ain't the trifecta, no matter how much the WWE want it to be that way.*


Did you just make this up? Why would it matter if he's in the top 3, the fact that Cena is #4 of all time in the WWE is a major accomplishment in his own right.Just because he's not and never will be in the ''trifecta'' doesn't diminish him one bit.


----------



## Rajat Singh

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

brock will win because he just come back

but in a fight cena is more strong


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

Since when did John Cena become the 4th biggest star of all time? What the hell are you kids in here talking about? He's not bigger than Eddie Gurrero, Macho Man Randy Savage, Flair, Sting, Andre the Giant..he's a guy that sells merchandise when no one else is getting half his push and gets mixed chants during a down period. That's what he is. He doesn't get anywhere NEAR the pops that other stars have gotten in other genres of entertainment. Not even close. He's been a disaster on PPV...if the Rock wasn't attached to Mania 28, you think that shit would of done anywhere near those numbers with the ratings they were pulling in with the "Please support Cena because he's here and the Rock is a Hollywood star" storyline. Get fucking real.


----------



## Rajat Singh

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

brockoli


----------



## the fox

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

i don't think there will be a clear winner
maybe an ending similar to austin - triple h survivor series 2000


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



Nick Logan said:


> Exactly, pretty much like these guys


Far Left :


Scott "Flash" Norton is DA SHIT! :gun:


----------



## Mister J

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

Big Show is a bigger superstar.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rajat Singh said:


> brock will win because he just come back
> 
> but in a fight cena is more strong


Lol.


----------



## WelshMizfit

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

There's no way Lesnar isn't winning. There again, I thought there'd be no chance of Rock winning.


----------



## Dark_Raiden

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

Lesnar by far, more well known, bigger draw. And no, Cena's not #4 and definitely #3. He's more like #10-#15 in star power. Austin, Rock, Hogan, Savage, Andre, Flair, Lesnar, HHH, Taker, are definitely above him, most even today, Piper, Warrior, Goldberg, Foley, HBK, Hart are arguable.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

Brock is the bigger draw , he's the bigger star overall .. however Cena is the bigger star in wrestling


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Everyone besides Cena ****, and people who'd rather watch somebody who has charisma.
> 
> Brock is bigger, though, and it's a sad commentary on the business when the biggest star in World Wrestling Entertainment is as entertaining as a bowel movement.


lol wade barret fan :lmao


----------



## Dusty Roids

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

WWE can make anyone as big as they want to be, take Cena for example but in the end of the day Lesnar is a bigger star overall.


----------



## Ponpon

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

Cena is more popular than Lesnar. Even people who doesn't watch wrestling knows him.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

^ Your sig creeps me out with that weird look she's giving.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



*Eternity* said:


> I like Lesnar and all but Cena by a longshot.Cena should be known outside of wrestling especially with all the endorsements (Gillette , Subway) that he has had plus his numerous guest appearances on TV shows and he has stared in some movies, and has become a celebrity sensation in charitable events. Hell his signature '' U Cant See Me'' catchphrase and the hand waving motion that goes with it, has been imitated by many athletics, celebrities and even non wrestling fans.
> 
> With all the publicity Cena has, Cena is clearly the 4th most popular wrestler, to ever come out of the WWE, only tailing behind Rock, Austin and Hogan.
> 
> IMO, Brocks popularity in UFC is contributed to the wrestling fanbase wanting to see him fight and possibly win, and the hardcore UFC fans wanting to see him lose, that it.That old saying controversy creates publicity, fits Lesnar to a T during his time in the UFC, but that controversy was felt only in the MMA and possibly Wrestling World.


Great Post here and agreed 100% My answer would be Cena for the above quoted reasons. Lesnar's over all popularity is very over rated by ALOT of people on here, and Cena's overall popularity (or at least celebrity status) is under rated by ALOT of people on here due to the disdain most hardcore wrestling fans have for him IMO.

How many commercials has Lesnar done for products outside of WWE/UFC? Has Lesnar ever been invited to wave the flag at the Daytona 500?

I am not trying to downplay Lesnar at all though. Lesnar is very popular with the WWE's audience (the UFC PPV #s would suggest that) and he should definitely help the WWE business for the 2012-2103 years.


Also....



Brave Nash said:


> The only thing Cena has is his fans, other than that he's poor. For that reason he's a afraid to turn heel.
> 
> Ans: Cena is popular worldwide as a sport entertainer.
> *Brock is popular for being very successful in everywhere he goes*.


:lmao the NFL and Minnesota Vikings say HI :cena2 (sorry had to)


----------



## LBThrizzy

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*

john fucking cena

this shouldnt even be a thread


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



A-C-P said:


> Great Post here and agreed 100% My answer would be Cena for the above quoted reasons. Lesnar's over all popularity is very over rated by ALOT of people on here, and Cena's overall popularity (or at least celebrity status) is under rated by ALOT of people on here due to the disdain most hardcore wrestling fans have for him IMO.
> 
> How many commercials has Lesnar done for products outside of WWE/UFC? Has Lesnar ever been invited to wave the flag at the Daytona 500?
> 
> Also....
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao the NFL and Minnesota Vikings say HI :cena2 (sorry had to)



He did make it to the final cuts, though. Would've started watching the Vikings(aside from the Jets) if he made the team. Oh well....


----------



## screw you mcmahon

*Would you go as far as to say Lesnar is badder than Mike Tyson?*

Yes or no what do you think? Is Lesnar a badder man than Iron Mike Tyson?


----------



## darksideon

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



> Great Post here and agreed 100% My answer would be Cena for the above quoted reasons. Lesnar's over all popularity is very over rated by ALOT of people on here, and Cena's overall popularity (or at least celebrity status) is under rated by ALOT of people on here due to the disdain most hardcore wrestling fans have for him IMO.
> 
> *How many commercials has Lesnar done for products outside of WWE/UFC? Has Lesnar ever been invited to wave the flag at the Daytona 500?*
> 
> I am not trying to downplay Lesnar at all though. Lesnar is very popular with the WWE's audience (the UFC PPV #s would suggest that) and he should definitely help the WWE business for the 2012-2103 years.


*All that and yet Lesnar is still more popular because he brought a lot of attention to UFC, Cena is popular but he wasn't on Rock's level and he's not on Lesnar's level either. Cena was asked to drop the flag after all the other celebs backed out and his subway commercials were dropped in favor of NFL players.*




> Also....
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao the NFL and Minnesota Vikings say HI :cena2 (sorry had to)


*What about Cena's Hollywood career:jay2*


----------



## Lastier

*Re: Would you go as far as to say Lesnar is badder than Mike Tyson?*

Not until he bites off one of Cena's body parts.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Would you go as far as to say Lesnar is badder than Mike Tyson?*

Lesnar is just a actor.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Would you go as far as to say Lesnar is badder than Mike Tyson?*

Not that I'm glorifying any of this but Tyson bit off a man's ear, was sent to prison on a rape charge and used to beat & rob elderly women on the elevator in the projects in Brooklyn as a kid.

Tyson ain't bad, HE'S FUCKING CRAZY!!!

Lesnar is a character. So in no way is he badder than Tyson.


----------



## justbringitbitch

*Re: Would you go as far as to say Lesnar is badder than Mike Tyson?*

HELL NO

mike tyson in his prime would beat the s*** out of lesnar, and that's the truth


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Would you go as far as to say Lesnar is badder than Mike Tyson?*

Tyson even cut better promos than Lesnar.


----------



## justbringitbitch

*Re: Would you go as far as to say Lesnar is badder than Mike Tyson?*

he would do this to lesnar


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Would you go as far as to say Lesnar is badder than Mike Tyson?*



goham202 said:


> Not that I'm glorifying any of this but Tyson bit off a man's ear, was sent to prison on a rape charge and used to beat & rob elderly women on the elevator in the projects in Brooklyn as a kid.
> 
> Tyson ain't bad, HE'S FUCKING CRAZY!!!
> 
> Lesnar is a character. So in no way is he badder than Tyson.


This. Lesnar showed in UFC he can legit fight but theres no way he is badder (crazier may be a better word) than Tyson.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: Would you go as far as to say Lesnar is badder than Mike Tyson?*



RevolverSnake said:


> Lesnar is just a actor.


He's still pretty bad-ass though. You know, ex-UFC heavyweight champion and all...


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Nah, it's not really a question of whos the bigger star, from a rational point. Comparing the UFCs to WWEs biggest draw is like comparing WWEs to TNAs biggest draw lol. Just like TNA would have jobbed out their talent in favour of Cena, WWE has jobbed out Cena in favour of a big moviestar (The Rock) and soon will job him out to Lesnar. I have no problem with that whatsoever.

Imo, WWE should scrap all their "monster pushes" for now because they barely look believeable. You have a guy like Lesnar that has the look of someone who can murder you anytime, and on the other hand you have a bunch of fat guys and bodybuilders who are in the " DUH INTENZE PLZ FEAR ME" mode. Normally that would work, but guys like Tensai and Ryback look like jokes compared to Lesnar, it makes no sense in pushing these guys while a legit badass is around imo. I mean that stare of Lesnar is just one of its kind, you'll never see wrestlers with such a serial killer look like him, it makes the other guys look fake and even childish.


----------



## VegaQB

*Re: Would you go as far as to say Lesnar is badder than Mike Tyson?*

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

Yes I would say Lesnar badder than Tyson. But Few seconds later my balls explode.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Would you go as far as to say Lesnar is badder than Mike Tyson?*

Tyson would eat him up. Quite literally too.


----------



## Aloverssoulz

*Re: Would you go as far as to say Lesnar is badder than Mike Tyson?*

If they both fought in their prime - Mike

If they both fought now - Mike. 

With Brock's messed up stomach a punch from Mike, who's still very strong would put Brock in a hospital ward.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



darksideon said:


> *All that and yet Lesnar is still more popular because he brought a lot of attention to UFC, Cena is popular but he wasn't on Rock's level and he's not on Lesnar's level either. Cena was asked to drop the flag after all the other celebs backed out and his subway commercials were dropped in favor of NFL players.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What about Cena's Hollywood career:jay2*


Cena still got asked by the 500 before Lesnar (At least there is no proff otherwise) and Cena had commercials and Lesnar didn't. My comment on the NFL for Lesnar was more of a joke and was directed at a poster who said Lesnar has been succesful at everything he has done. And as awful as Cena's "hollywood" career has been, its still bigger than Lesnar's "hollywood" career.

Lesnar brought more popularity to the UFC mainly from wrestling fans who bought UFC PPVs to see Lesnar, and these wrestling fans know about Cena to.


----------



## James Curran

*Re: Would you go as far as to say Lesnar is badder than Mike Tyson?*

No. That's an insult to Mike Tyson. Brock is pretty good as he proved in UFC but Tyson? Tyson is a fucking badass.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



A-C-P said:


> Cena still got asked by the 500 before Lesnar (At least there is no proff otherwise) and Cena had commercials and Lesnar didn't. My comment on the NFL for Lesnar was more of a joke and was directed at a poster who said Lesnar has been succesful at everything he has done. And as awful as Cena's "hollywood" career has been, its still bigger than Lesnar's "hollywood" career.
> 
> Lesnar brought more popularity to the UFC mainly from wrestling fans who bought UFC PPVs to see Lesnar, and these wrestling fans know about Cena to.


So how come a million fans are buying UFC PPVs for Lesnar but only 100k are buying WWE PPVs? Where are all these 900k fans for wrestling PPVs?


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: Would you go as far as to say Lesnar is badder than Mike Tyson?*

I like Lesnar, but let's be realistic: Tyson is incredibly tough, hit harder than just about anyone that's ever lived, and is _just _crazy enough to make his physical abilities spectacularly dangerous.


----------



## Word

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



A-C-P said:


> Lesnar brought more popularity to the UFC mainly from wrestling fans who bought UFC PPVs to see Lesnar, and these wrestling fans know about Cena to.


Lesnar's buyrates usually hit the 1m mark compared to an average of around 600,000.

So your speaking a load of bollocks really. His popularity wasn't from WWE fans, it was the fact that he was a cocky character who everyone disliked for a certain period of time and him entertaining the fan every time he got in the ring. Massive, massive draw and if he never got injured, maybe he could have still competed at the highest level, who knows?


----------



## Loudness

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



Word said:


> Lesnar's buyrates usually hit the 1m mark compared to an average of around 600,000.
> 
> So your speaking a load of bollocks really. His popularity wasn't from WWE fans, it was the fact that he was a cocky character who everyone disliked for a certain period of time and him entertaining the fan every time he got in the ring. Massive, massive draw and if he never got injured, maybe he could have still competed at the highest level, who knows?


Nah, he only spiked the average because 500k wrestling fans who don't care about MMA would rather pay their money for seeing a 15 minutes fight with Lesnar than a WWE PPV, logical right?


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



Loudness said:


> So how come a million fans are buying UFC PPVs for Lesnar but only 100k are buying WWE PPVs? Where are all these 900k fans for wrestling PPVs?


UFC PPVS draw better than WWE PPVS i am not even arguing that, But Lesnar is not the SOLE reason for the boom in popularity for the UFC (it was already rising greatly in popularity before Lesnar showed up there)

And you can't just go by PPV #'s WWE has 4 hours of programming a week on Cable TV (viewed by about 6 million people 4 million for Raw & 3 for SD roughly, not to mention the people who watch in on the internet) As much as we rag on WWE RATINGZ here UFC weekly TV shows have WAY worse ratings than the WWE.


----------



## DeMar

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



Loudness said:


> So how come a million fans are buying UFC PPVs for Lesnar but only 100k are buying WWE PPVs? Where are all these 900k fans for wrestling PPVs?



UFC doesnt have weekly programs with their huge stars on it.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



A-C-P said:


> UFC PPVS draw better than WWE PPVS i am not even arguing that, But Lesnar is not the SOLE reason for the boom in popularity for the UFC (it was already rising greatly in popularity before Lesnar showed up there)
> 
> And you can't just go by PPV #'s WWE has 4 hours of programming a week on Cable TV (viewed by about 6 million people 4 million for Raw & 3 for SD roughly, not to mention the people who watch in on the internet)


Who said he was the reason of UFCs rise? I said he spiked the ratings for up to FIVE HOUNDRED THOUSAND which is about the same number of three WWE PPVs COMBINED numbers total. And no, ratings don't matter. UFC gets lower ratings than TNA yet see where they are, you can't take that into consideration.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I don't see how Brock Lesnar will bring any more buy rates? Those who want to watch the PPV just to see Brock will just stream it online to watch his match and literally not care about any other matches going on.

Perhaps they'll watch Brock's match though, see that it's entertaining (that it most likely will be), plus the hot Chicago crowd and maybe they'll think "hmm, I quite liked that" and begin to watch Raw etc.

But I can't see how he'll be LARGELY increasing buy rates at PPV's.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



Loudness said:


> Who said he was the reason of UFCs rise? I said he spiked the ratings for up to FIVE HOUNDRED THOUSAND which is about the same number of three WWE PPVs COMBINED numbers total. And no, ratings don't matter. *UFC gets lower ratings than TNA yet see where they are, you can't take that into consideration.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Bischoff actually tried bragging about how much higher the ratings for TNA are then the ratings for UF. LOL


----------



## Loudness

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



Carcass said:


> Loudness said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said he was the reason of UFCs rise? I said he spiked the ratings for up to FIVE HOUNDRED THOUSAND which is about the same number of three WWE PPVs COMBINED numbers total. And no, ratings don't matter. *UFC gets lower ratings than TNA yet see where they are, you can't take that into consideration.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Bischoff actually tried bragging about how much higher the ratings for TNA are then the ratings for UF. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Bischoff should come back once TNA draws a million of PPV buys lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## Word

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



A-C-P said:


> UFC PPVS draw better than WWE PPVS i am not even arguing that, But Lesnar is not the SOLE reason for the boom in popularity for the UFC (it was already rising greatly in popularity before Lesnar showed up there)


He's not solely responsible for the overall popularity but he draws 400,000 more people than you average UFC PPV every time he hit the screen. I dont want to give you proof but if you keep failing at your argument, I will.

EDIT - FUCK IT

UFC 141 - Overeem vs. Lesnar 800,000
UFC 142 - 235,000
UFC 143 - 400,000
UFC 144 - 375,000

UFC 121 - Velasquez vs. Lesnar 1,050,000
UFC 122 - free
UFC 123 - 500,000
UFC 124 - 800,000
UFC 125 - 270,000


----------



## robertdeniro

*Re: Would you go as far as to say Lesnar is badder than Mike Tyson?*

No way .. Tyson is a crazy mother fucker lol


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: Would you go as far as to say Lesnar is badder than Mike Tyson?*

No one would've stood a chance against Tyson on his prime. Maybe Bruce Lee could've, I dont know...
As good as Lesnar is, Tyson was just a beast.


----------



## Agmaster

*Re: Would you go as far as to say Lesnar is badder than Mike Tyson?*

Amazing that such a beast...led such a harsh life in the spotlight.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Would you go as far as to say Lesnar is badder than Mike Tyson?*

*NOWHERE NEAR*

Tyson once bit a mans ear off and threatened to eat another mans kids, one bad motherfucker.


----------



## 777

*Re: Would you go as far as to say Lesnar is badder than Mike Tyson?*

I'm on board with the general consensus. Tyson was/is a bad, bad man.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm stunned people in this thread are still trying to downplay how huge a draw Brock was for the UFC, numbers don't lie.

So would anyone care to guess what would the WWE's realistic expected number for ER be? I can't imagine it being anywhere near his UFC numbers but maybe somewhere between 4 and 500,000. If its lower than that is it a failure? and I can't see them getting higher than that on a B-show.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The number depends on what happens on Raw tonight. The main focus of the show should revolve around Brock and the crappy comedy MUST be non-existent tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I will go with between 200,000 and 300,000 for Extreme Rules in all honesty..


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Would you go as far as to say Lesnar is badder than Mike Tyson?*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *NOWHERE NEAR*
> 
> Tyson once bit a mans ear off and threatened to eat another mans kids, one bad motherfucker.



Tyson had his badass moments in his youth no doubt, but he only bit Holyfield's ear to get himself disqualified because he was getting shown up as a shadow of his former self and couldn't take his beating like a man.
And most of those people who he threatened were puny old men sports journalists.

He does a good crotch chop though, and i certainly wouldn't be saying any of this to his face.:tyson


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Marv95 said:


> The number depends on what happens on Raw tonight. The main focus of the show should revolve around Brock and the *crappy comedy MUST be non-existent tonight*.


Well I would bet against that happening my guess is there will be a leat one "comedy" segment on Raw tonight.

As for the Lesnar vs Cena popularity thing I am not arguing against LEsnar's popularity or "celebrity" status. Lesnar was A HUGE success for the UFC (for whatever reasons) not arguing that at all. All I am saying IMO Cena is a bit more of a "celebrity" than Lesnar thats all. Not saying its by a mile or anything. But damn did that argument get out of hand quick.

The reasons i say Cena have nothing to do with Lensar's UFC PPV #s b/c they are honestly impressive. I may have mispoke on the reasons for the increase, but some of it was due to wrestling fans wanting to check out Lesnar, that was aprt of it along with Lesnar jsut being so damn impressive in his first couple fights (after his first Mir fight) and alot of UFC fans hated Lesnar and wanted to see the guy lose to, etc.

The reason I say Cena, outside being THE GUY in the WWE is all his appearences on late night and daytime talk shows, athletes and others copying the "you can't see me" taunt, his commercials for Gillette and Subway, and the # requests he gets for Make A Wish.

Now if Lesnar really moves the PPV #s for the WWE then I would definitely had to reconsider my stance.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

No offense A-C-P, I generally love your posts, but comparing someone like Cena, who draws 150k viewers WITH the WWE machine behind is a huge difference in drawing a million viewers with 500k beeing based on Lesnar alone. Lesnars presence alone can make any B-PPV seem major league to the outside. Casuals don't know what an A or B PPV is, so they will buy any PPV with him rather than any PPV without him.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Cookie Monster said:


> I will go with between 200,000 and 300,000 for Extreme Rules in all honesty..


yeah thinking maybe it'll probably end up being something like that.
I just checked and ER did 216,000 last year, up from 200,000 in 2010 so at least they're assured that number will rise anyway.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Loudness said:


> No offense A-C-P, I generally love your posts, but comparing someone like Cena, who draws 150k viewers WITH the WWE machine behind is a huge difference in drawing a million viewers with 500k beeing based on Lesnar alone. Lesnars presence alone can make any B-PPV seem major league to the outside. Casuals don't know what an A or B PPV is, so they will buy any PPV with him rather than any PPV without him.


None taken, no problem with differnce of opinions. We are just looking at the topic from different perspectives I think is the main issue here. I am just focusing from more of an outside the UFC and WWE standpoint, and that could be totally off base, In my opinion I just think Lesnar's popularity tends to get over rated by some, not saying hes not popular and a big PPV draw, b/c with his #'s you can't argue against that, I am just looking at the topic beyond the PPV #'s thats all. But hey I could be wrong and the PPV #s are the only thing that really does matter in this discussion. Ok moving on now.....


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



A-C-P said:


> None taken, no problem with differnce of opinions. We are just looking at the topic from different perspectives I think is the main issue here. I am just focusing from more of an outside the UFC and WWE standpoint, and that could be totally off base, In my opinion I just think Lesnar's popularity tends to get over rated by some, not saying hes not popular and a big PPV draw, b/c with his #'s you can't argue against that, I am just looking at the topic beyond the PPV #'s thats all. But hey I could be wrong and the PPV #s are the only thing that really does matter in this discussion. Ok moving on now.....


Hey, I'm not saying you're not allowed state otherwise and I actually agree, Lesnar is a true PPV, but not a show (aka RAW/SD) draw since he's almost only based on his badass factor, which is basically ring skills for WWE, which is imo a nice change in the business considering even overblown storylines barely get the reaction he gets. I just think that based on recent numbers, Lesnar happens to be a huge draw, like him or not. I know there's a lot of irrational fans here who make him out as the best ever, but I simply prefer him more to most WWE guys since I was both a wrestling AND UFC fan of his so a lot of our fan admirations go further than just wrestling if you get what I mean.

But as far as drawing goes you have to make a line between beeing a fan and a legit superstar. Nobody say that he's better on the mic than Rock/Austin or better in the ring than Dynamite Kid/Benoit, but as far as beeing a star goes, he is right up there with the greats hence why fans think he will get the buyrates he will right now considering he became a huge UFC guy.


----------



## Brockzilla

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Huge fan from 1998-2004. Haven't watched hardly any wrestling until Wrestlemania this year. This will be my first ppv purchase since 04. Without Brock coming back, I don't think I would be watching. For as much bad things I have heard about wrestling sucking the past few years, I have enjoyed these last few weeks. Hope they keep it up!


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



Word said:


> He's not solely responsible for the overall popularity but he draws 400,000 more people than you average UFC PPV every time he hit the screen. I dont want to give you proof but if you keep failing at your argument, I will.
> 
> EDIT - FUCK IT
> 
> UFC 141 - Overeem vs. Lesnar 800,000
> UFC 142 - 235,000
> UFC 143 - 400,000
> UFC 144 - 375,000
> 
> UFC 121 - Velasquez vs. Lesnar 1,050,000
> UFC 122 - free
> UFC 123 - 500,000
> UFC 124 - 800,000
> UFC 125 - 270,000



You should've brought up UFC 100 also with Frank Mir.

Oh and I think the one(I forget which PPV it was) with Shane Carwin drew a lot, too.


----------



## nevereveragainu

*Re: who is a bigger star Cena or Lesner*



CMB23 said:


> Cena is bigger inside of WWE and Lesnar outside. Besides, anyone using RAW ratings as how big a star Lesnar is should know that Lesnar does his drawing on ppvs, not weekly shows.


in the ufc, in wrestling he main evented a wm which got less than half a million buys, not his fault though


----------



## LINK

*Can we expect Brock to perform Sunday?*

It's been 8 years and let's face it, he never was as good in the ring as the Rock.

Can we actually expect him to come out and be good in the ring?

I personally do not expect much. He wasn't good to start with. He injured a lot of people. Lol what if he injures Cena? What then?


----------



## Jaksonian224

*Re: Can we expect Brock to perform Sunday?*

Personally bro, I say hell no. He will be the same old dude. Extremely risky!


----------



## FearIs4UP

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Laughably bad promo from Brock tonight.


----------



## Vyed

*One of the Worst Contract Signing Segments ever?*

That was awfully bad,slow and boring. 

What did you think?


----------



## Nick Logan

*Re: One of the Worst Contract Signing Segments ever?*

lolwut?

You must be on


----------



## hetahorm

*Re: One of the Worst Contract Signing Segments ever?*

WTF u talking about

i liked it


----------



## Theproof

*Re: One of the Worst Contract Signing Segments ever?*

It's up there. Why the hell are they giving Brock long speaking segments like he's The Rock or something? They already knew from his first run that he struggles with long promo's. Cena should have been doing all the talking in this feud.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: One of the Worst Contract Signing Segments ever?*

It built up suspense with Cena not coming out until very late and Brock Lesnar drew some good heat by making John Laurinitus his bitch and establishing that no-one is safe. I thought it went really well and the fact that it didnt end in a massive brawl and Cena didnt say a word made it that much more interesting since Cena isnt one who is usually silenced. Overall very good segment imo, the only thing that ruined it was Lesnars voice but he did pretty well with his promo despite that.


----------



## messi

*Re: One of the Worst Contract Signing Segments ever?*

No it wasn't. Brock cut a pretty good promo. You guys need to understand that he doesn't care and that is why his mic skills haven't improved, but he is overall pretty good.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Yep.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: One of the Worst Contract Signing Segments ever?*

Brock was great. He got heat like a champ, and it worked. The problem was Cena basically doing nothing at all. 

It's sad that Lesnar has to be a douche cause Cena is so weak as a main face he needs a heel to be a total cocksucker because he was too over. How embarrassing.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar's promo was awful (as usual).
UFC PPV buys shouldn't be used to gauge whether he can draw today in professional wrestling. 
However this match will draw because its Lesnar v. Cena that is a big match.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: One of the Worst Contract Signing Segments ever?*

I'm glad he's making Johnny his bitch and moving away from him.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Yeah Brock was terrible tonight. He needs to just do those backstage interviews and have Heyman with him for the inring promos.


----------



## Jeffy

*Re: One of the Worst Contract Signing Segments ever?*

Lol are you people insane? Before Cena got there it was absolutely brilliant! I am looking forward next week to "WWE: Raw Supershow starring Brock Lesnar" xD


----------



## Tracer Bullet

*Re: One of the Worst Contract Signing Segments ever?*

That was god awful. Lesner should never cut a promo longer than 3 minutes again.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brocks promo was weak. He was never the best at long promos and this showed it. Your supposed to protect him WWE.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Until the "feelings" crap what was so bad about it? Especially when we've seen worse? Just because he's not the Rock doesn't mean he sucks on the mic.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: One of the Worst Contract Signing Segments ever?*

Lesnar sucks on the mic and that segment flopped big time.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: One of the Worst Contract Signing Segments ever?*



Freeloader said:


> Brock was great. He got heat like a champ, and it worked. The problem was Cena basically doing nothing at all.
> 
> It's sad that Lesnar has to be a douche cause Cena is so weak as a main face he needs a heel to be a total cocksucker because he was too over. How embarrassing.


I thought Cena doing nothing was great because it was different rather then Cena running his mouth like he usually does. I dont like how he had a chain wrapped around his fist though that kind of ruined it for me.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: One of the Worst Contract Signing Segments ever?*

Of course Brock is very horrible on the microphone, he always been but I think secretly WWE had somewhat been successful on their mission in getting more fans on the side of John Cena. Lesnar dragging the promo and making all of the demands were a good move as he drew tons of heat from the audience.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: One of the Worst Contract Signing Segments ever?*

Brock doesn't have verbal skills to talk...he can work on mic but just sound like John Morrison but better, this is why WWE need Paul Heyman do the talking. Paul Heyman could have made the contract signing 10x better...


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: One of the Worst Contract Signing Segments ever?*

I kept thinking that Brock was managed by Paul Heyman. Paul Heyman preached and lived by this simple saying...

"Hide negatives, accentuate positives."

Brock Lesnar can't speak for shit. Couldn't back then and he can't do it now. You saw that promo, did you not? Yeah. Exactly. Promos are a negative for Brock. Big time. You've got to hide that negative, bury that flaw. Out of sight, out of mind. A manager like Paul Heyman could hide the flaws of Brock while talking up his positives, basically that Brock is a freak and a beast and the single most rawly gifted athlete pro wrestling has ever had.

Giving Brock the mic to cut a 10+ minute solo promo is a disaster. It is exposing Brock's biggest negative in front of millions.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*Re: One of the Worst Contract Signing Segments ever?*

Whoever let Brock speak for that long needs to be *FIRED!!!*


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: One of the Worst Contract Signing Segments ever?*

Brock Lesnar doesn't like stupid people.

Brock Lesnar talks like a stupid person.

The demands Brock Lesnar made were incredibly stupid and made me wish terribly that Vince, Triple H, Ministry of Darkness Undertaker, Kevin Nash, someone, anyone would come out and say "This is how you act like you're taking over the WWE dipshit." 

Brock Lesnar has the voice of an 11 year old boy.

Brock Lesnar did 99% of the talking during this contract signing.

Genius moves by the WWE tonight.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: One of the Worst Contract Signing Segments ever?*

It was terrible indeed. Resting the near entire segment on Lesnar shoulders just exposed how bad he is on the mic. He has the look of a freak, but his mic skills just let him down and I can't take him as seriously as I should because of it. The crowd didn't seem to give a fuck at all so they were probably thinking exactly what we're thinking now.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: One of the Worst Contract Signing Segments ever?*

Lesnar was always a terrible promo. Well, at least 94% of the time, anyway. I see little has changed.


----------



## RatedRudy

*Re: One of the Worst Contract Signing Segments ever?*

some of u guys are looking into way too much, when i was watching the contract signing, yeah i i admit he did start to sound annoying but i think that was the whole point, i mean shit.., did u not hear the crowd start chanting "u suck"? it means he must be doing something right there. and of course he wasn't going to deliever a 5 star promo, it was like his first live promo. only thing i don't get is cena coming out with the chain , did wwe intellionaly really try to make cena look like a whimp o.o


----------



## apokalypse

*WWE need Paul Heyman to be Brock's mouthpiece..Period!!.*

as the title said...brock just can't work on mic due to his verbal skills. with Heyman can do all the talking and segment even when Brock is not on Raw...


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: One of the Worst Contract Signing Segments ever?*

It wasn't bad at all, but it was suspenseful and i felt very uncomfortable for some reason. Brock is such a fucking asshole, lol. I actually want Cena to beat him at Extreme Rules. The guy is such a dick.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: One of the Worst Contract Signing Segments ever?*

Good heat and bad heat. See, you don't want somebody to get a "you suck" because they honestly suck.


----------



## fraze316

*Re: WWE need Paul Heyman to be Brock's mouthpiece..Period!!.*

Brock has never been known for his mic work. I just think contract signings have been over use recently. I do agree that Heyman needs to return to be Lesnar's manager


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

It was a pretty bad promo but hopefully the WWE takes advantage of the story line. The feud between Brock Lesnar and John Cena has potential.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

It wasn't great bet lets be real. The promo served it's purpose with Brock being the MEGA HEEL and Cena becoming the FACE in the feud. Do I like it??? Not really, makes no sense but Cena needs all the cheers he can get at the moment so it's no surprise they're going this root. Just look with the Edge situation, just more sympathy shit to get fans to like him.


----------



## NonCentz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

In all honesty this Sunday really does need to be complete and utter chaos...I'm talking like a shocking destruction of John Cena with Brock proceeding to destroy everyone from the back that comes out and trys to stop him. Maybe have a few plants from the crowd run in and him destroy them too. Make it look like utter chaos and like he can't be controlled, like when Tyson snapped against Holyfield or Artest went into the stands...I'm talking about some oh shit type stuff that can't be determined if it's real or fake.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: One of the Worst Contract Signing Segments ever?*



DesolationRow said:


> Lesnar was always a terrible promo. Well, at least 94% of the time, anyway. I see little has changed.


He's good in short promos, but that was ridiculous. They know he can't do long promos and long promos were he does ALL the talking.

Its simple booking but they seem to fuck it up.


----------



## Timber Timbre

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock should've sharpened up his mic skills before returning. I don't care if he drew 1.6 PPV buys with Frank Mir for UFC 100, if you're being paid 5 million $ a year to show up every now and then, you better bring your A-game and deliver when you're asked to cut a promo. An out of shape and unmotivated Lesnar doesnt do any good to the business and the fans.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock must've asked backstage who to go to for promo tips and as a rib they told him McGillicutty, would explain the hideous promo he just cut


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Well, John Cena can speak. Johnny Ace is good as his character heel. Have them do the beginning and the majority of the speaking. Don't have a guy who hasn't had to cut an extensive 10+ minute WWE Style promo in about 10 years if ever fly solo for 10+ minutes. It was the totally wrong call.


----------



## h1053185

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

from a business perspective it made sense. the build up for this PPV wasnt very good soooo they needed brock to talk more


----------



## Paul12907

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Next week, WWE in conjunction with 'Another Thing Enterprises' presents, live from Vince Mcmahon's private jet, Monday Night Bork, Starring Lasers!


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The promo was way too long, Lesnar was never Rock or Flair and he's rusty. This is his first promo in front of the crowd and it was too much. Brock was good in delivery that he's bigger than wrestling and he's not just another goof from the current roster. Cena looked like a bitch there, the chain, the stupid look, I don't get how is that suppose to do something? Edge's promo and the contract signing with no brawl made a bigger hype. As for the buyrate? probably 250-300k with 300k being a big success. WWE showed the awesome money Lesnar promo 3 times during RAW which should help.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Yeah, but the had that awful segment at the end and it put me off buying the PPV.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Rate brock lesnar mic skills out of 10?*

5


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



h1053185 said:


> from a business perspective it made sense. the build up for this PPV wasnt very good soooo they needed brock to talk more


Agreed and it added to his new character,I agree with others that he was never a good promo guy But I feel he's improved and personally don't think it was so bad as to think"so fucking horrible it ruined everything"!!

I love how Brock came off tonight as even more of a true ruthless beat/animal than just a guy from the past looking to do just two matches and rest pure promos/segments,Kfabe..Brock is back to rule the company and be the new/old face of the company than do a simple thing with Cena!!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Rate brock lesnar mic skills out of 10?*

-10. He's fucking dreadful. That promo was honestly the worst I've seen in recent memory.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Rate brock lesnar mic skills out of 10?*

3


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Rate brock lesnar mic skills out of 10?*

John Morrison/10


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock is a great talker when he is saying what he really thinks, but he is just a terrible actor and to give so much lone mic time to cut a scripted promo he could obviously barely remember was a bad idea


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Rate brock lesnar mic skills out of 10?*

5, he was never the greatest.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



blarg_ said:


> Brock should've sharpened up his mic skills before returning. I don't care if he drew 1.6 PPV buys with Frank Mir for UFC 100, if you're being paid 5 million $ a year to show up every now and then, you better bring your A-game and deliver when you're asked to cut a promo. An out of shape and unmotivated Lesnar doesnt do any good to the business and the fans.


Wait for his first match back before already saying he needed to bring his A-game and claim he's out of shape&unmotivated!


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: Rate brock lesnar mic skills out of 10?*

N/A

You can't use one pre taped sit down and one poorly written/poorly planned live promo to judge his mic skills currently.

He cut that great shoot on UFC after he won. He can talk.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Yeah, but the had that awful segment at the end and it put me off buying the PPV.


Really?


----------



## Paul12907

*Re: Rate brock lesnar mic skills out of 10?*

-Ability to come over as a ruthless animal - 8/9
-Ability to be legit scary - 8/9
-Delivery - 4/5
-Range of Vocabulary - 2 [1 point for each word he used in his promo, ANOTHER THING]

Overall - about 5/6ish atm I'd say, he wasnt anyway near as bad as some people are making out, but he sure as hell needs to pick it up if he isnt going to start boring people pretty pronto.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker

*Re: Rate brock lesnar mic skills out of 10?*

4/10. He never was great on the mic, but he's been better. He makes up his lack of mic skills for his in-ring skills.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

What kind of heel do you all think Brock Lesnar is going to be?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Yeah, but the had that awful segment at the end and it put me off buying the PPV.


With the Cena chain and all that shit? Yeah it was terrible but think about it this way, Brock is now doing the cocky ass kicker that has the fight in his pocket to perfection, this is intriguing angle to see how long Cena lasts with him after he looked scared on RAW. Interesting situation there which can be a big selling point. For me the hype is bigger than he was a week before which is already good.


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

That promo was nowhere as bad as you lot are making out, I've heard far, FAR worse. Stop moaning just for the sake of it.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Yeah, but the had that awful segment at the end and it put me off buying the PPV.


So the match could turn out great and Brock could be a beast in the ring..But you ain't checking it out cause you did not like his promo tonight?


----------



## The Tony

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Louie85TX said:


> So the match could turn out great and Brock could be a beast in the ring..But you ain't checking it out cause you did not like his promo tonight?


Brock is out of shape and didn't have a wrestling match in the last 10 years. I wouldn't expect a great match.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

That ending was weird
I mean besides the shit promo, the focus is Cena beating up Lesnar which is kind of meh.
Lesnar being this ass kicking machine being made into a prima donna making demands was fucking stupid.


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Was the segment really that bad? (Havent seen the episode yet)


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Tony316 said:


> Brock is out of shape and didn't have a wrestling match in the last 10 years. I wouldn't expect a great match.


We won't know IF he's out of shape until he wrestles,Not a wrestling match But has been fighting and has trained these years for endurance&strength..Plus he'd most likely use his MMA skills(new take-downs&submissions)mix in with his old ones and it's pretty much a done deal!!..Plus you really think he hasn't been training for this match&won't for the rest of the year for other big matches?


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



kokepepsi said:


> That ending was weird
> I mean besides the shit promo, the focus is Cena beating up Lesnar which is kind of meh.
> Lesnar being this ass kicking machine being made into a prima donna making demands was fucking stupid.


This x10000000000000. Made no fucking sense whatsoever. Yes, it served it's purpose but fucking hell, the direction they are going is just whack. Brock maybe the biggest star in the WWE but he isn't bigger than the WWE. The prima donna shit with demands could only work with someone like The Rock.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

4.5/10. Should've never had him go out there for that long anyways. He would've been better off using his own words and not what they wrote for him.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



TheF1BOB said:


> This x10000000000000. Made no fucking sense whatsoever. Yes, it served it's purpose but fucking hell, the direction they are going is just whack. Brock maybe the biggest star in the WWE but he isn't bigger than the WWE. The prima donna shit with demands could only work with someone like The Rock.


It works with Lesnar on the count that a lot of his fights in UFC did numbers WWE only gets for Wrestlemania. The guy is playing the role of someone who like hurting people and has no respect for the company, he is there to show no one is better then him.


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



John_Sheena22 said:


> Was the segment really that bad? (Havent seen the episode yet)


No.


----------



## Zatiel

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar came off like he did not belong there whenever he spoke. It's weird, because his mannerisms and demeanor were those of a star, but he could not stop fumbling or repeating himself. He seemed to desperately need a rehearsal or something. Just a shame, and made Cena looking scared of him seem forced.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm just trying to figure out why people are shocked that someone that historically isn't a good promo guy cut a bad promo tonight. Brock has never and will never be known for cutting good promos. He's a physical beast. Thats what he does. I AM absolutely stunned that the WWE would give him so much mic time, though. 

Why would Brock not cutting a good promo shock any of you? More importantly, why would it put YOU off of getting the PPV? I could see a casual fan saying that, but not people that actually post on these forums.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

He needs a mouthpiece again. What a disaster


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The Hardcore Show said:


> It works with Lesnar on the count that a lot of his fights in UFC did numbers WWE only gets for Wrestlemania. The guy is playing the role of someone who like hurting people and has no respect for the company, he is there to show no one is better then him.


But that's the problem. Everyone, including the WWE, are making too much of a deal with the whole 'Brock in UFC" stuff. He wasn't there long, he isn't there now and quite frankly, he just seams just another wrestler in the WWE right now. I do see why they are doing this though like you say, the numbers but don't expect much. Everyones blowing this out of proportion.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



John_Sheena22 said:


> Was the segment really that bad? (Havent seen the episode yet)


No, Lesnar although he was rusty, came off exactly like he needed, arrogant, cocky ass kicker who is bigger than the company and just there for the money. He's the best "I want to see him get his ass kicked" heel in a LONG time. The segment wasn't the awesome money promo in the video package but was still a strong selling point. Lesnar is carrying the PPV on his back, ANY success from this show he gets full credit, everything else is an absolute joke including Cena who looked like a scared bitch in the final segment when he needs to look as strong as possible.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I don't see why the WWE put SO much emphasis on the fact that Brock is back. I doubt that ER will get anything more than 220,000 buys anyways. This isn't Summerslam where the buys would probably increase by a lot. I can understand that they really want ER to get a lot of buys but showing that Brock promo 50 times won't do it. At least have something other than Brock talking about piss running down Cena's leg and why he's here. A training montage or even have superstars talk about Brock's return. Something.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> No, Lesnar although he was rusty, came off exactly like he needed, arrogant, cocky ass kicker who is bigger than the company and just there for the money. He's the best "I want to see him get his ass kicked" heel in a LONG time. The segment wasn't the awesome money promo in the video package but was still a strong selling point. Lesnar is carrying the PPV on his back, ANY success from this show he gets full credit, everything else is an absolute joke including Cena who looked like a scared bitch in the final segment when he needs to look as strong as possible.


Just judging the John Cena character I get why is nervous about the match. He has not face a guy like Brock Lesnar 2.0 before. The guy survived and thrived in a place Cena could not last. He knows that Lesnar can break him if he chooses too. He never had to deal with that from Edge, Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Randy Orton even The Rock.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



TheF1BOB said:


> But that's the problem. Everyone, including the WWE, are making too much of a deal with the whole 'Brock in UFC" stuff. He wasn't there long, he isn't there now and quite frankly, he just seams just another wrestler in the WWE right now. I do see they are doing this though like you say, the numbers but don't expect much. Everyones blowing this out of proportion.


Brock was in UFC for over two years(more than WWE)and he was a top guy there and was a legit World Champ in an actual contact sport,Combine his WWE run and his MMA/UFC stardom..He's an actual star&threat,He don't need the pri-madonna crap But as a character in WWE it fits him!!!


----------



## Clique

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock's got the presence, the ass kicking beast character down pat but WWE should never have him speak in the ring that long ever again. His promo last week was money because the production displayed him in the best light. His backstage promo from two weeks ago was to the point and effective also. Tonight wasn't a complete disaster but I feel Brock on the stick for more than five minutes should be a no-no from here on out. 

It would be perfect if he had Heyman as his agent again making his big negotiations and interactions with others. The heat would be even better than it is now if they had Heyman out their working the crowd for 10-15 minutes, Brock says a few cocky things to finish up and then just destroys everything in his path.


----------



## 777

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

That was probably the best live promo work I've ever seen from Lesner. Aside from a couple of sentences from Ace, that entire segment was all Brock.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock was ace until he started listing the things he wanted, DAMN, just get to the friggin point, that promo was garbage and hard to watch. I'm sorry but it's the truth. I am still very hyped for the match thou, but Brock will literally get verbally destroyed by anybody if he doesn't get someone to help him out or just get to the point and whoop ass.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

very good raw and i love how their portraying brock. Makes him the biggest bad ass heel weve seen in a while. They should definantlly try their best to keep him around as long as they can they need a guy like this to carry the company,not cena...


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Louie85TX said:


> Brock was in UFC for over two years(more than WWE)and he was a top guy there and was a legit World Champ in an actual contact sport,Combine his WWE run and his MMA/UFC stardom..He's an actual star&threat,He don't need the pri-madonna crap But as a character in WWE it fits him!!!


LOL don't get me wrong. I love Brock but he isn't as great as some of you point him out to be and beside, I just can't believe him as a WWE character, in a typical WWE storyline anymore when he has these predentials (UFC/MMA) in his arsenal now. I really can't. The only thing great about Brocks return was his initial return and the promo he did about Cena being scared. Everything else is just so WWE lame, espicially the promo tonight or any promo with John Laurinaitis. He appearances should be limited, effective and dominant. None of this, beside his return, has happened. All they've done is mixed it up from him being the UFC tough guy, to a regular member of the fucking roster. Not one or the other. It's became a fucking mess now, it really has.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



TheF1BOB said:


> LOL don't get me wrong. I love Brock but I just can't believe him as a WWE character, in a typical WWE storyline anymore when he has these predentials. I really can't LOL. The only thing great about Brocks return was his initial return and the promo he did about Cena being scared. Everything else is just so lame, espicially the promo tonight or any promo with John Laurinaitis.


Yea, Brock demanding all those things doesn't suit his character at all. That would be perfect for The Rock do it seeing as he's a Hollywood action star, but not some farm boy from South Dakota. It'd be like having Austin request personal security to accompany him everywhere he goes; he's supposed be the toughest sob in WWE history, he shouldn't need security. Same with Lesnar. He's supposed to be a legit ass kicker. Ass kickers don't care about perks. They care about kicking ass.


----------



## totoyotube

*So far, Brock has really sucked since his return.*

His promos are completely bad, He seems really uncomfortable and out of place, he's not nearly as intimidating as he used to be, and you can pretty much tell he doesn't want to be here because he doesn't show any effort. IDK, I hope he surprises me at extreme Rules with his wrestling, because everything about his run so far is not impressing me like hr did in his old days.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Usually I'm not saying stupid things like that so far away because they're obviously booking week to week but it was obvious that they're planting the seeds for Rock/Brock at WM29. Last week in the video package it was weird to me how they showed Brock killing everybody and suddenly Cole saying "F5 to The Rock", this week in the Edge promo it was confirmation, the promo was awesome because Edge is great on the mic but the content was terrible, so many ridiculous and illogical stuff, the main one was that he said how Rock took the loss from Brock and it took him time to recover which was complete BS because Rock left the next day but anyway, Edge had no reason at all to say other than they want people to remember the names of Rock and Lesnar together, now it's obvious that they're doing it on purpose and Rock/Brock is basically booked on paper for WM29.



Clique said:


> Brock's got the presence, the ass kicking beast character down pat but WWE should never have him speak in the ring that long ever again. His promo last week was money because the production displayed him in the best light. His backstage promo from two weeks ago was to the point and effective also. Tonight wasn't a complete disaster but I feel Brock on the stick for more than five minutes should be a no-no from here on out.
> 
> It would be perfect if he had Heyman as his agent again making his big negotiations and interactions with others. The heat would be even better than it is now if they had Heyman out their working the crowd for 10-15 minutes, Brock says a few cocky things to finish up and then just destroys everything in his path.


I agree on everything but Heyman left on bad terms and Vince doesn't want to do business with him again. Heyman will be perfect now for Brock, not as a manager, but as his lawyer or something like that, basically Brock's lackey who talks for him and does all the hard work. Unfortunately I can't see that. Brock will be fine, this promo was just too long and too early.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

the promo it self isn't bad but the way Brock cutting promo he doesn't have verbal skills to do it and make it look convincingly...WWE really need hire Paul Heyman for Brock as mouth piece.


----------



## Roger

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Why don't we hear any stories about the wrestlers hating Brock for leaving them and then coming back for the money and taking everyone's spot?? Isn't that everyone bitched about with The Rock? Guys like Orton and Punk bitching about one of the greatest stars of all time and not a peep about Brock? 
Hmm....
I honestly think everyone knows The Rock is a nice guy and won't get into beef, whereas Brock is more of a meathead who will probably confront you if you're talking shit. 
Looks to me like all those wrestlers are just a bunch of giant soggy ass pussies.


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Brock was ace until he started listing the things he wanted, DAMN, just get to the friggin point, that promo was garbage and hard to watch. I'm sorry but it's the truth. I am still very hyped for the match thou, but Brock will literally get verbally destroyed by anybody if he doesn't get someone to help him out or just get to the point and whoop ass.


I agree I loved how Brock was getting all loud and demanding, but it was painful how Brock made his life so hard. He really needs heyman to make Brock look better. I still let Brock pass though.


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I don't think it's even necessary for Brock to build himself up on the mic.

His extremely credible MMA career already sells it for him.

Whether how much he fucks himself up on speaking segments, he will always be credible on many people's eyes.


----------



## cmpunk28

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

YES YES YES!!! just won a fiver off 1 of my mates who reads these pages, new it would take less than a month before the 'i aint feelin lesnar' or the 'im sick of lesnar' threads started!! wow u guys are brilliant, seriously majority should just stop watchin wwe you dont fuckin like anything! lesnar is fuckin back in the wwe ffs! :cool2


----------



## vG-MONEYv

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock fucking sucks on the stick, He needs Heyman.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I can't see any seeds being planted just yet just by the edge promo. All I see is Cena's transition still in the works, and Brock just seems like another tool to accomplish it. WWE can push this character transition as long as they want until Cena is cheered 100 percent, and it almost sort of seemed that way when I was watching Raw. Brock is most likely gonna succeed in destroying Cena at ER, and finally they will be able to repackage Cena to some degree. I remembered the Kane promo on how if Cena didn't wake up and smell the coffee he was gonna lose to Rock, and that happened. Now he's going through some phase were he doesn't have faith in himself, so now I am thinking Lesnar is gonna be another person that is gonna help Cena go through that full transformation and BAM, new Cena. I mean, Cena did bring out the chain for some reason...


----------



## vG-MONEYv

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I can't see any seeds being planted just yet just by the edge promo. All I see is Cena's transition still in the works, and Brock just seems like another tool to accomplish it. WWE can push this character transition as long as they want until Cena is cheered 100 percent, and it almost sort of seemed that way when I was watching Raw. Brock is most likely gonna succeed in destroying Cena at ER, and finally they will be able to repackage Cena to some degree. I remembered the Kane promo on how if Cena didn't wake up and smell the coffee he was gonna lose to Rock, and that happened. Now he's going through some phase were he doesn't have faith in himself, so now I am thinking Lesnar is gonna be another person that is gonna help Cena go through that full transformation and BAM, new Cena. I mean, Cena did bring out the chain for some reason...


I just explained that chain theory to someone in a thread i posted, some change will surley happen to Cena.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

WWE really screw up Brock Lesnar like they did for The Rock.
Brock's returns is awful right now
Fuck you,Cena sucks.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The fuck? You guys saying Brock can't talk, who the fuck are you people? The promo tonight was superb, Brock got his point across and built up his heel character to near perfection, I know a lot of people are now interested in the fight because of tonight's promo by Lesnar with all his demands and what not.

You people....


----------



## Banjo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock should stick to mean faces and growling at people. lol


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Ok I just saw Lesnar's segment and I have to say that it felt little weird, but not terrible as people are saying right now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rated R™ said:


> The fuck? You guys saying Brock can't talk, who the fuck are you people? The promo tonight was superb, Brock got his point across and built up his heel character to near perfection, I know a lot of people are now interested in the fight because of tonight's promo by Lesnar with all his demands and what not.
> 
> You people....


Oh he got his point across, right across 72 tables that's how long it took to get his point across. Brock can talk, but he was clearly not comfortable doing freestyle mic work, maybe might take a bit of getting used to but the fist on his face, looking down, the pausing. These are all points CM punk, a GREAT mic worker brought up, and Brock demonstrated all of them tonight. He was good at intimidating Johnny and John, but needs some tuning up on the mic. Just make it short and sweet, Brock and you'll be ace.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

lesnar was HORRIBLE, wow... this guy has no mic skills at all.


----------



## KilledAssassin

*Brock Lesnar is really bad on mic*

so after watching the contract signing tonight I realized how awkward he is on the mic and the whole segment was dull as hell. what do you guys think?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar is really bad on mic*

I agree, but it's all being discussed in the Lesnar thread up above.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Best part :

*"This is a real feeling that you are feeling, because I can feel it"*

Da fuck?

Still didnt think it was THAT bad. It was decent but Brock shouldnt be a guy that has to carry a segment on the mic.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar wasn't supposed to come across well, the whole point of the promo was to get him heat. It was all to build the crowd against him. The pauses he takes, waffling on for ages, not showing up at the start, randomly attacking people when he arrived, generally acting like a diva, leaving at the end. Although i think that was also showing how his job was done, Cena is scared and he can get to him at ER, plus it's too obvious with Cena getting taken out each week. 

Anyway, Brock couldn't cut a promo where he just goes at Cena, tells everybody how he's here to kick his ass and that's all he cares about, as the crowd would probably cheer him. He has a point as well with what he said about how we need him, he is an enterprise, things like that need to be put over by a heel though, it was important not to get a good reaction by that part of the promo. These are reasons why it couldn't be short and sweet and to the point. These were tactics to get as many against him as possible, it's easier for people to think that you're an asshole when they think you're not entertaining. 

They replayed that video package over and over for a reason, in it Brock says he's an ass kicker and that he doesn't care about anybody else, the only person i care about is Brock Lesnar, that lays the seed for when he pulls out all his demands in his promo. They could have took the other route, had him just be a mean no nonsense and thus cool badass, but instead they had to use his meanness to put over his arrogant nature. 

He basically said he was taking the WWE hostage and threatened Ace. Himself a heel, so this puts him even more over as Ace at that point represents the WWE and all it's fans, any other time but this one and the fans would cheer whoever goes against him. He's making Cena the top-dog of WWE legit scared, who is going to save us from Brock if it isn't Cena? 

He says he's going to show up whenever and however he likes, everything has to be run through first with him, he wants to be the star of the show every-week, he says these things then you need him to be boo'd not cheered, if Brock came off as whiny and boring, that's perfect because he has to be a heel in this situation and anything to make people dislike is needed. 

Even if he seems like a bit of an idiot, which isn't hard, that helps because again people won't think he is such a cool guy, bottom line Brock isn't cool, don't like him, boo him. I doubt it's a wise move to play up to any stupid side of him, but at the end of the day he is here to kick ass and people expect that, they don't expect him to be an entertainer, even more impressive is that considering this fact he still got major heat. 

Check out how people reacted to Cena, got a better pop with less boos, for the first time in ages got a louder lets go Cena than Cena sucks, and they even got a Cena, Cena, Cena, chant going before the other side could reply. Brock succeeded in his job tonight, he got heat and he got Cena a bit more support, he is probably still going to get cheered in Chicago but it wil be a bit more split. Just like they did with The Rock they had to bring him down to Cena's level to get him over.

Even if that means sacrificing some of that guy and his character, bringing the TV audience enjoyment down, going in strange directions that don't make sense when you are trying to build up a guy and a feud, the E seem content to to take this road when they are more interested in dictating to a crowd how they should react.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Jobberwacky said:


> Lesnar wasn't supposed to come across well, the whole point of the promo was to get him heat. It was all to build the crowd against him. The pauses he takes, waffling on for ages, not showing up at the start, randomly attacking people when he arrived, generally acting like a diva. Brock could have cut a promo where he just goes at Cena, tells everybody how he's here to kick his ass and that's all he cares about as the crowd would probably cheer him.
> 
> This is why the promo couldn't be short and sweet and to the point. These were all tactics to get as many against him as possible, it's easier for people to think that you're an asshole when they think you're boring and un-entertaining. They replayed that video package over and over for a reason, in it Brock says he's an ass kicker and that he doesn't care about anybody else, the only person i care about is Brock Lesnar, that lays the seed for when he pulls out all his demands in his promo. They could have took the other route, had him just be a mean no nonsense and thus cool badass, but instead they had to use his meanness to put over his arrogant nature.
> 
> He basically said he was taking the WWE hostage and threatened Ace. Himself a heel, so this puts him even more over as Ace at that point represents the WWE and all it's fans, any other time but this one and the fans would cheer whoever goes against him. He's making Cena the top-dog of WWE legit scared, who is going to save us from Brock if it isn't Cena?
> 
> He says he's going to show up whenever and however he likes, everything has to be run through first with him, he wants to be the star of the show every-week, he says these things then you need him to be boo'd not cheered, if Brock came off as whiny and boring that's perfect because he has to be a heel in this situation and anything to make people dislike is needed.


That's a pretty cool way of putting it. (Y) I still think he's rusty on the mic until proven otherwise, but this is perfect reasoning.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Ooops, yeah, forgot to add that. It's the most obvious point, Brock is definitely rusty, he repeated himself too much. I don't want to put it all down to how he was supposed to come across, cos i don't think they aimed that low, but generally i think the idea was that he wasn't supposed to come across well in this promo, but probably not to the level he did. I don't think he did absolutely, terribly bad, some parts may have been unintentionally funny, his delivery wasn't the best, but in the main he got his points across and still seemed like a threat. I don't think people always judge someone on how they talk either, he is an ass-kicker and that's the most important thing to remember.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

anyone get that Brock vs WWE feud vibe i think that would be cool with the way he was treating ace and calling himself an enterprise


----------



## p862011

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

brock's promo was'nt bad at all he just needed to shorten it

it went way too long

thats all he needs work on his delivery and mannerisms were on point


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



> -- Brock Lesnar gave General Manager John Laurinaitis a list of changes he wants made to his contract in the Extreme Rules Match contract signing on Monday's Raw SuperShow, otherwise he would refuse to fight John Cena at Extreme Rules. Saying he's not the "naïve farm boy" he was eight years ago, Lesnar demanded to have access to Vince McMahon's private jet, the preference to show up on Raw only when he wants, no fines of any kind for his actions and Raw being renamed Monday Night Raw: Starring Brock Lesnar. *WWE.com states in their Raw recap that if Lesnar wins on Sunday, Raw will be renamed Monday Night Raw: Starring Brock Lesnar.*


Get ready for _RAW: Starring Brock Lesnar_ from next week lol. Interesting to see a new logo.


----------



## KNuclear

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Seemed like a great Raw while I was there, then rewatched it on TV and felt like a decent raw.

It was surpirsing to see so many boo's for lesnar & the lesnar promo shown 5 times... during commericals..

-K-


----------



## diorama

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Well I don't know what are people problems with Lesnar promo. For me he got his point across as a intimidating and egotistical ass-kicker. His mic skills aren't special but it was decent enough to cement his character and storyline.

With that being said, I'm really looking forward to the match.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Get ready for _RAW: Starring Brock Lesnar_ from next week lol. Interesting to see a new logo.


Hope so, don't want super cena saving the day again. They need to make Brock go undefeated and take on everyone in his way up until he wins the title off punk at summer slam then keep destroying people until rock comes for him for wm29


----------



## MOX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I have a theory. Cena agreed to lose to Rock at WM on one condition, that the WWE would then pay Lesnar whatever it took to get him to come back and lose to Cena.

Cena loses at WM, but gets to beat a legit badass at the next PPV as his reward for putting Rock over.


----------



## Cavarti

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

It's just too easy to be a heel in WWE. Beat up John Cena, make a few demands and viola! The crowd hates your guts.
I never seen Brock Lesnar do promos since I've been away from wrestling from the mid-late 90s till 2009, and I must say that he was much better on the mic then I imagined a guy like him being.

That being said, after yesterdays promo I'm just waiting for Lesnar to turn on Laurinaitis. Though he can't really do that unless they want to turn Brock face. 

Even though it won't happen, it would have been fun though if John Cena first jobbed to The Rock, then to Brock Lesnar and then bring Batista back and have Cena job to him as well. Then to just top it all off, bring back Bobby Lashley and have Cena job to him as well.
Then they would have brought back most of the recent monsters in the WWE history and had Cena job to them.


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

It was a great promo for the reason that he wasn't out there to rhyme words or tell jokes to make people like it. It was him talking and that's it.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I wouldn't be so sure, Rock316AE.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Oh he got his point across, right across 72 tables that's how long it took to get his point across. Brock can talk, but he was clearly not comfortable doing freestyle mic work, maybe might take a bit of getting used to but the fist on his face, looking down, the pausing. These are all points CM punk, a GREAT mic worker brought up, and Brock demonstrated all of them tonight. He was good at intimidating Johnny and John, but needs some tuning up on the mic. Just make it short and sweet, Brock and you'll be ace.


It's up to WWE to book him right. They sent him out to a 15 minute, when he isn't good at them long promos. He's good in short promos and taped ones. They should know how to book this guy. It's not hard.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Get ready for _RAW: Starring Brock Lesnar_ from next week lol. Interesting to see a new logo.


----------



## Heckrashi

*Can Brock Vs Cena live up to Rock vs Brock?*

Personally, i think Rock vs BRock was too entertaining. near falls, both of rock and Brock's athleticism, Rock's charisma and selling.

Discuss.


----------



## Brian Styles

*Re: Can Brock Vs Cena live up to Rock vs Brock?*

Doubt it since Brock probably actually gave a shit about that match.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

:lmao Did you make that?


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Get ready for _RAW: Starring Brock Lesnar_ from next week lol. Interesting to see a new logo.


I would love for that to happen, maybe even a new theme song too. Would really help shake things up.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

:lmao Raw: Starring Brock Lesnar. Pretty sure that all this Brock "walking over" Big Johnny is going to lead to a HHH return taking back over power of Raw.



Anark said:


> I have a theory. Cena agreed to lose to Rock at WM on one condition, that the WWE would then pay Lesnar whatever it took to get him to come back and lose to Cena.
> 
> Cena loses at WM, but gets to beat a legit badass at the next PPV as his reward for putting Rock over.


I actually have been having the same thoughts since the whole demands from Lesnar were made. I am not convincing or anything I still think Lesnar is going over and it leads to HHH returning as an authority figure character, but I wouldn't be that shocked now if Cena won the match somehow at ER this sunday.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

^Yep. Ace came off like a legit bitch last night.

^^^Awesome. I stole it for my sig, is that OK?


----------



## Algernon

*Re: Can Brock Vs Cena live up to Rock vs Brock?*

How could it? Brock hasnt had a match in over 8 years. Also doesnt involve the title and it's a gimmick match. Im not quite sure what to expect. Cena, as usual, will carry his end, but I don't know what we qet from Brock.


----------



## alliance

*Re: Can Brock Vs Cena live up to Rock vs Brock?*

cena isnt even half as good as The Rock in ring so no..


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Can Brock Vs Cena live up to Rock vs Brock?*

I don't think so. We haven't seen Brock in the ring yet, so there's no way of telling what he's like. If he's as good as he used to be, or if he's a little rusty. At least in Rock's case we got a good look at what he could do at Surivor Series, and knew he had been training for Wrestlmania all year long. Lesnar, I don't know it's all really sudden and too soon to judge. But based on the type of match it is, I don't think it will live up to Rock and Cena. Cena/Rock told a solid story in the ring that was nothing more then two wrestler in the ring trying to beat each other. Extreme Rules will see Cena and Lesnar in a gimmick match proberly using weapons and other non essential things. But let's wait and see.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Some people truly are delusional. Lesnar's promo was awful, if it had been Kofi, Morrison, Ziggler or someone like that every body wouldve pissed on it but since its Brock Lesnar its good? Fuck no, he fucking sucks! He doesn't get any special treatment or excuses for being shitty lol


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

15 mins of Brock Lesnar talking is not the way WWE should be trying to sell their PPV's.


----------



## OKWhatMe

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar's bit will be featured on "Are You Serious?" in 2022.

He's not signing anything until his demands are MADE. And just so you don't think he said that by mistake, he's going to say it AGAIN.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Im a big Lesnar fan to start.

Its not secret.
Brock was awful on the mic last night, last intensity with his repetitive babbling and failing to get to the point and ended up drowning in his own words.
Brock strongest point is not on the mic and he really could do with a manager who can spot when hes struggling to get the point across and instead making the promo suffer as a result. Paul Heyman.

His recorded proms however are epic and his entrances, presence and in ring work is great.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The IWC is such HUGE hypocrites, The Rock goes away forever and you want Cena to kick his ass and win at Wrestlemania BUT hey oh Brock leaves also and comes back YAY WE LOVE YOU BROCK BEAT CENA YAY! no screw that I like Brock and I like Rock but just like Rock SHOULD have lot at Wrestlemania, Brock needs to lose here cause love or hate Cena he's BUSTED his ass for the WWE and its fans for years now and him putting over Brock is no different then him putting over Rock. FACT!


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Lil'Jimmy said:


> 15 mins of Brock Lesnar talking is not the way WWE should be trying to sell their PPV's.





doinktheclowns said:


> Brock was awful on the mic last night, last intensity with his repetitive babbling and failing to get to the point and ended up drowning in his own words.
> 
> His recorded proms however are epic and his entrances, presence and in ring work is great.


^Which makes the decision to have him cut a long promo even more bizarre, like i said above, if he kept just turning up and raising hell the fans will stay behind him, they needed him to be a heel. 

Doing this long promo was probably unavoidable unfortunately imo. It was the only way to get him over, even if he will get cheered at ER, the split between him and Cena should have been shortened.


----------



## yourmumsface17

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

This is where I want WWE to go.

I want there to be three forces

1) Faces
2) Heels
3) Lesnar!

I want Lesnar to be a separate entity, I want him to come in and do whatever the hell he wants, will he beat the hell out of a face? Sure, will he come in and destroy a heel? Yep, why? Because he can! And not only that but he will be rewarded for it.

I don't want WWE to give him a defined face or heel status, let the crowd decide what to do, it would make for so much more fun.

I get the feeling he would excel just beating people up all the time too :lol


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

If Brock cuts anymore promos like that he is seriously going to destroy his own retur, everything he has done up to that promo has been amazing, fresh, legit and epic. Hopefully creative will realise how poor it was and think of a creative solution around it like just having him kick ass although it does need to alternate between promo and action.

I have a feeling this feud may lead to Brock Vs WWE and after a long dictatorship run from him the rest of the roster finally get pissed off and do something about it.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar's mic work were never his strong point (very evident last night) but I think the promo was necessary (not sure it was necessary for 15 minutes) to show that Big Johnny is going to let Lesnar walk all over him, which is going to be leading to an eventual "power" struggle between him and (i would assume HHH) a face authority figure.


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Priceless Blaze said:


> The IWC is such HUGE hypocrites, The Rock goes away forever and you want Cena to kick his ass and win at Wrestlemania BUT hey oh Brock leaves also and comes back YAY WE LOVE YOU BROCK BEAT CENA YAY! no screw that I like Brock and I like Rock but just like Rock SHOULD have lot at Wrestlemania, Brock needs to lose here cause love or hate Cena he's BUSTED his ass for the WWE and its fans for years now and him putting over Brock is no different then him putting over Rock. FACT!


But Lesnar needs to win though.
Otherwise it's just gonna ruin his momentum and WWE would be wasting $5 million.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I think Brock did pretty good at that last segment. Ok, he wasn`t as good in mic as Punk but he played heel pretty good. Brock is what Brock is and that is good about Lesnar. He doesnt care if he doesnt have great speech skills. He just want to get what he wants.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Mysteriobiceps said:


> I think Brock did pretty good at that last segment. Ok, he wasn`t as good in mic as Punk but he played heel pretty good. Brock is what Brock is and that is good about Lesnar. He doesnt care if he doesnt have great speech skills. He just want to get what he wants.


Oh boohoo I don't care cause it's still BS that fans are eating up Lesner being back but the ones doing that was just bitching that Cena should had won at Mania it's no difference I don't care if Lesnar is back for more then one match or not if he beat Cena it's no damn difference FACT!


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

^^Yes.

^^^Yes.

^^^^ and ^^^^^

Yes, i think this is defintely going to happen, a good way to start the story with showing how Ace didn't have a choice in the demands, he was held to ransom basically. The best excuse for even having the contract signing imo was to use the leverage to really put Brock over here. They want him, he wants somethings from them, they can't deny him as the match is already booked and advertised for this weekend. 

Brock will get powermad and start abusing his power, lol, when Ace is supposed to be in that role, and many of us thought that maybe he would team with Ace, they teased that but it never really felt natural and this way should be alot better. The problem is if Ace is still the heel authority figure facing Brock and Brock's a massive heel or vice-versa, they could cancel each others heat out. 

Also funny how Ace is talking about this 'people power' era and that involved bringing Brock back and in one segment that dynamic has been changed and Ace is on the peoples side facing off against the guy he brought in.

\/ Totally. If they can get him, please do it. Brock shouldn't be cutting promos again, certainly not long ones anyway, he's great in VP's but anymore than that and you're shooting yourself in the feet.


----------



## The Streak

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

WE WANT HEYMAN.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



greaz taker! said:


> Hope so, don't want super cena saving the day again. They need to make Brock go undefeated and take on everyone in his way *up until he wins the title off punk at summer slam* then keep destroying people until rock comes for him for wm29


They'd better not take the title off Punk and give it to that ingrate, Lesnar.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

i don't know if you guys know this but brock as of now isn't advertised for Raw show in Dayton OH after extreme rules


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

^Interesting...

^^Who else are they going to give it to? They can't keep it on Punk forever. 


Lesnar is taking the title, it's just a matter of when?


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*So it's Brock Lesnar the new GM?! + analysis to the future of the storyline*

His agreement is now a must before Laurinities can make any decision....

I see where this is probably going...Brock w/Ace are going to destroy & ruin the show, take decisions to their advantage (typical mega heel GM) & then some savior out of no where with everything on the line saves the WWE...

Rock v Brock at Wrestlemania 29 (though the "abuse of power" would last so long and might be legit annoyance to the audience)

or Cena is going to get kayfabe injured and return at summerslam for a rematch...


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: So it's Brock Lesnar the new GM?! + analysis to the future of the storyline*

I said it in the Lesnar thread, this is obviosuly leading to a face authority figure (most likely HHH) taking back power of Raw b/c Johnny lets Lesnar control him.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: So it's Brock Lesnar the new GM?! + analysis to the future of the storyline*

Got a feeling HHH or someone else will come back and say something about it, like John laurinaitis not holding his power well. But Lesnar should run the show for a few months before something like that happen... another option is a return of another big name to challenge Lesnar during his dominance.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Bar Trips, who else could it be though? Depends how long they go with this for?

Taker is a long way from returning.

Rock maybe too, although he could be back for SS and thus fit into the timeline.

Cena is the most obvious candidate, seeing as Brock could take him out, and we know how they love to try and get Cena over. The only problem though is that Cena could be looked at like a deserter, after everything he has said about being here and not leaving. It would have to be a serious (kayfabe) injury to put him out, and/or truly tie into a new character change as this would explain why he had to leave to get his head in shape.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Who's idea was it to have Brock talk for that long? I love the guy, but come on! Talking is not his strong point, and - when necessary - he really should be confined to small speeches and pre-tapes.

Not a good segment _at all_.


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm guessing Triple H will return and feud with Laurinaitus, eventually leading to Triple H vs Lesnar.


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

did anyone else notice that lesnar is getting bigger and more muscular(back into wwe-shape) already after a few weeks


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

His hands are fucking massive.

You know what they say about a man with big hands? Yeah.....he can lay the smackdown when he god damn pleases.


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

i hope that sunday we will see his belly to belly suplex and some of his other powermoves


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2

*Who is this massive lesnar mark?*

The camera always shows this guy whenever lesnar comes out. Apparently this dude just loves to imitate lesnar. WWE Fan plant?

At 1:25
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-R-Ljwssv50



At 5:58
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jdtw4kgJarA


----------



## Romanista

*Re: Who is this massive lesnar mark?*

WWE planted viewer.

or just a Detroitian guy who went to Miami to attend WM28.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Who is this massive lesnar mark?*

anyone got the DITTO gif of him?


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2

*Re: Who is this massive lesnar mark?*

So many fan plants now-a-days. its like whenever they show an attractive cm punk mark or randy orton mark clapping when they come out.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Who is this massive lesnar mark?*



Romanista said:


> WWE planted viewer.
> 
> or just a Detroitian guy who went to Miami to attend WM28.



Who just happened to be in the exact same place at the precise time when the camera was directed at him, doing the very same pose, twice? 


Nah, that's too much coincidence right there.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Yeh Cena should beat Brock. Then Brock will kayfabe injure him. Cena takes some well deserved time off.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock should win
Vince is not stupid enough to have him lose.
Maybe dumb enough to do some bullshit run in, DQ,count win.

Ref stoppage would be interesting


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Kafabe brock is scary!! its funny cuz he wouldnt hurt a fly in real life.


----------



## xhbkx

*So all of the sudden John Cena is scare of Lesnar?*

He was all happy and smilling after The Rock beated him, smiled after Brock Lesnar F-5'd him. A week later Lesnar busted him open and he was still smilling and joking about it. Then Lord Tensei beated him and now this week he's about to cry and is scare of Lesnar? Wtf.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: So all of the sudden John Cena is scare of Lesnar?*

Was he scared this week? I took it as sort of like a 'super srs Cena' because of what Edge said.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



ROH Fan #1 said:


> Yeh Cena should beat Brock. Then Brock will kayfabe injure him. Cena takes some well deserved time off.


Now I would be okay with this as long as Cena wins I don't care if Brock destroys him after the match. That way the right star gets the win but Brock still looks like a beast. Rather people like it or not Brock left and him coming back to win is an outsider coming in and beating the top star of the company, the big draw of the company, I'm the furthest from a Cena fan and I boo him ANYtime he fights someone who is at least there and bust there ass for the company but someone like The Rock or Brock just no it's wrong and it's disrespectful to the guys who care about the business and work to get to where they are just to be pushed back cause someone decides to want to come back and get some mega push.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

*Lesnar was pretty brutal in that last segment. WWE needs to hire a competent mouth piece for the man. That promo was embarrassing. I would LOVE for them to hire Heyman for the guy.*


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: So all of the sudden John Cena is scare of Lesnar?*



xhbkx said:


> He was all happy and smilling after The Rock beated him, smiled after Brock Lesnar F-5'd him. A week later Lesnar busted him open and he was still smilling and joking about it. Then Lord Tensei beated him and now this week he's about to cry and is scare of Lesnar? Wtf.


It makes sense, if he's losing to A Train shouldn't he have a right to be concerned?


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Anyone know why Jimmy John's Sandwiches is a sponsor for Lesnar? The two don't really go together.


----------



## Smash

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Whoever brought Lesnar back without Heyman or a similar manager to talk for him, should be fired.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I think WWE thought Lesnar would feel offended if they thought he needed someone to speak for him. It'd make him look like a retard; I guess that was their train of thought.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena will lose. Idk why so many people here are thinking Cena will win. I think the storyline or the character development of CEna requires him to lose to Lesnar. Cena was scared for the first time in years since he turned face 7 yrs ago. If he beats Lesnar he goes back to the smiling Cena that nobody gives a shit about. 

In order to keep him interesting he has to lose. Plus I cant see Lesnar losing to Cena in his return match esp. since they will be doing "Raw starring Lesnar" with Lesnar in power and all other demands. Logical outcome is Lesnar beats Cena, then the next night Cena walks away. Lesnar is the new Face of the WWE and everything changes with that. A breath of fresh air.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Does anyone here also think that this whole Lesnar/Ace agreement reminds of Hogan/Bischoff back in the WCW with Hogan having ALOT of pull in the backstage decisions regarding the show and talent?

I hope they dont mess this up. I am looking forward to this. Monday Night Raw Starring Brock Lesnar.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Can we expect Brock to perform Sunday?*



LINK said:


> It's been 8 years and let's face it, he never was as good in the ring as the Rock.
> 
> Can we actually expect him to come out and be good in the ring?
> 
> I personally do not expect much. He wasn't good to start with. He injured a lot of people. *Lol what if he injures Cena?* What then?


Is that a trick question?


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Can someone explain to me what happened at the end? My virgin+ cut off just as Brock was telling Johnny that he wanted him to go through Brock with every decision.

Thanks.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

You can watch it on YT... heres the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snTLLVRv2R4


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Great thanks.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



zkorejo said:


> Cena will lose. Idk why so many people here are thinking Cena will win. I think the storyline or the character development of CEna requires him to lose to Lesnar. Cena was scared for the first time in years since he turned face 7 yrs ago. If he beats Lesnar he goes back to the smiling Cena that nobody gives a shit about.
> 
> In order to keep him interesting he has to lose. Plus I cant see Lesnar losing to Cena in his return match esp. since they will be doing "Raw starring Lesnar" with Lesnar in power and all other demands. Logical outcome is Lesnar beats Cena, then the next night Cena walks away. Lesnar is the new Face of the WWE and everything changes with that. A breath of fresh air.


Seriously, I never read anywhere here that somebody thinks that Cenas going to win. 
Its obvious that Brock is going to win, the only question is how? 
I dont think we will see a 1,2,3 Pinfall. Either he beats the hell out of him till Cena will get carried away or someone interferes.


----------



## sharkboy22

*The Spring of Lesnar*

Come on, I couldn't have been the only one who thought that last night on RAW when Lesnar was negotiating his contract.

But seriously, I think it was a stupid thing to do and it was done strictly for the purposes of wasting time. I won't lie though it did do a pretty good job of making Lesnar piss me off so maybe it did serve a purpose.


----------



## BTNH

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar will definitely win and part of me doubts an interference. He is back too soon to make him seem weak and lose. Would be a huge anti-climax. I reckon it will emotionally effect Cena, leading to a path to rediscovery or perhaps a heel turn. Have to say what the writers have done here is brilliant in regards to this specific story line. For the first time in years I was rooting for Cena because Lesnar played the asshole so well, it also seems to mirror what I expect his real WWE contract demanded. I can see him dominating for much of the year, then suddenly, perhaps at Summerslam, Royal Rumble, Surivor Series, he is on a path of destruction then suddenly Rock's music hits eluding to a match at Mania


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Bork Laser's got this shit.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock is gonna destroy Cena at Extreme Rules I cant wait!!!


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



zkorejo said:


> Does anyone here also think that this whole Lesnar/Ace agreement reminds of Hogan/Bischoff back in the WCW with Hogan having ALOT of pull in the backstage decisions regarding the show and talent?
> 
> I hope they dont mess this up. I am looking forward to this. Monday Night Raw Starring Brock Lesnar.


Yeah
I think it's an elaborate plan to get the smarks to booo lesnar. 
Since smarks don't like Hogan for having used creative control to get his way all the time.

WWE still does not understand Cena hate


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Not really sure what that promo last night accomplished. Seemed as if it put Lesnar over as a face instead of a heel because he was interacting with a heel GM. If it was Long then it would've made more sense.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I guess I'm in the minority who liked Brock's promo then.

He said it best when he said he basically stated he couldn't give a rat's ass what the Fans(that includes us here) think of him. And I'm sure he could care less that many here think his Mic Work is Horseshit. He'll probably tell everyone here it's his voice, he'll talk, and we'll LIKE IT or ELSE. 'Cause He's Brock Lesnar and we're Not.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

It was to place Brock above all the "heel" types. He's a megaheel. He doesn't care about the WWE politics, he's a bad ass who doesn't care about anyone other than himself. He's bigger than the WWE inner workings. He's bigger than the WWE.

It's rather genius, because there isn't a way to get him over as a megaheel in the WWE storyline, not enough star power. Make him go against the entire institution.


----------



## Doublemint

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



glenwo2 said:


> I guess I'm in the minority who liked Brock's promo then.
> 
> He said it best when he said he basically stated he couldn't give a rat's ass what the Fans(that includes us here) think of him. And I'm sure he could care less that many here think his Mic Work is Horseshit. He'll probably tell everyone here it's his voice, he'll talk, and we'll LIKE IT or ELSE. 'Cause He's Brock Lesnar and we're Not.


Glad to see I'm not the only one who like that promo.



Bob the Jobber said:


> It was to place Brock above all the "heel" types. He's a megaheel. He doesn't care about the WWE politics, he's a bad ass who doesn't care about anyone other than himself. He's bigger than the WWE inner workings. He's bigger than the WWE.
> 
> It's rather genius, because there isn't a way to get him over as a megaheel in the WWE storyline, not enough star power. Make him go against the entire institution.


This.


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

i must say i liked brock's promo as well. it wasn't as cringeworthy as i was expecting he actually got better on the mic.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Imagine if they had Lesnar go out and shoot promos about his intestine disease too gain sympathy like Cena does with his hard working speeches.


----------



## Peterf93

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I thought brocks promo was great, what are you idiots talking about, his character is brilliant and he is playing his character brilliant

Whats the issue? im enjoying him the most on raw right now


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Brock lesnar feeling promo or michael mcgillcutty promo?*

which was worse?maybe its time for lesnar to get a manager.lol at everybody that said cena would have never been top star if lesnar never left


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: Brock lesnar feeling promo or michael mcgillcutty promo?*

Cena is on top because the WWE wants him to be the top guy.He's being pushed down people's throats.Haters are more than his fans.So yes if Brock was still there he would be the #1 guy....this is true


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Brock lesnar feeling promo or michael mcgillcutty promo?*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> Cena is on top because the WWE wants him to be the top guy.He's being pushed down people's throats.Haters are more than his fans.So yes if Brock was still there he would be the #1 guy....this is true


Wwe decides the top guy-austin,hogan or rock.if wwe let guys like jericho be top guy,it would have been the biggest disaster of all time pushing tat mid-carder.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I finally watched the whole Lesnar/Cena segment yesterday...Lesnar was talking kind of slow but there was really nothing wrong with his part. What was REALLY funny was how Cena didn't say one fucking word and brought that chain in the ring like someone who was afraid of a bully at school. That's your top face in 2012, folks. Enjoy him. I can't wait for Chicago to shit on him on Sunday. It's gonna be great.


----------



## Brock

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Peterf93 said:


> I thought brocks promo was great, what are you idiots talking about, his character is brilliant and he is playing his character brilliant
> 
> Whats the issue? im enjoying him the most on raw right now


Me too, for me he is , along of course with Punk, is the highlight :shocked:


----------



## johnlucas

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



AthenaMark said:


> I finally watched the whole Lesnar/Cena segment yesterday...Lesnar was talking kind of slow but there was really nothing wrong with his part. *What was REALLY funny was how Cena didn't say one fucking word and brought that chain in the ring like someone who was afraid of a bully at school. That's your top face in 2012, folks. Enjoy him.* I can't wait for Chicago to shit on him on Sunday. It's gonna be great.


I quoted this for posterity.
Pay special attention to what I bolded because it says it all.

That's *EXACTLY* what I thought when I saw Cena like that, AthenaMark.
Especially with his bright green schoolboy clothes on. Brock with his brushcut looks just like the school bully.
I'm sure this moment will be forever emblazoned on the memories of Cena's kid fans. It's something they can relate to personally. The schoolyard.
Fits right in with the WWF's anti-bullying PSAs.
John Lucas


----------



## N-Zone

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The material of Brock's promo was good, the delivery was bad. He kept running around in circles and not getting to his point. He also used the word "feeling" way too many times, it was beginning to hit Genesis of McGillicutty levels.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



AthenaMark said:


> I finally watched the whole Lesnar/Cena segment yesterday...Lesnar was talking kind of slow but there was really nothing wrong with his part. What was REALLY funny was how Cena didn't say one fucking word and brought that chain in the ring like someone who was afraid of a bully at school. That's your top face in 2012, folks. Enjoy him. I can't wait for Chicago to shit on him on Sunday. It's gonna be great.


Good job missing the point, yet explaining it 100% accurately at the same time


----------



## The Absolute

*Do you think Lesnar should get a spokesperson/manager?*

Forgot about the Lesnar discussion at the top. Sorry.

Can a mod close this thread please?


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Do you think Lesnar should get a spokesperson/manager?*

I honestly don't think he'll need one, he's been away from it for a while and he'll improve. They just need to keep his promo's far shorter, his character doesn't need to and shouldn't speak a lot anyway.


----------



## Chris90

*Re: Do you think Lesnar should get a spokesperson/manager?*

He doesn't need to be spectacular on the mic, it's Brock Lesnar, his presence alone is enough.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Do you think Lesnar should get a spokesperson/manager?*

Big 3k thread at the top of the page.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



AthenaMark said:


> I finally watched the whole Lesnar/Cena segment yesterday...Lesnar was talking kind of slow but there was really nothing wrong with his part. What was REALLY funny was how Cena didn't say one fucking word and brought that chain in the ring like someone who was afraid of a bully at school. That's your top face in 2012, folks. Enjoy him. I can't wait for Chicago to shit on him on Sunday. It's gonna be great.


:lmao :lmao :lmao



STUFF said:


> Good job missing the point, yet explaining it 100% accurately at the same time


It's amazing isn't it? Lol.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Rumor is Brock Lesnar is 'penciled' in to have a match against Randy Orton at SummerSlam.

"The plan as of today, and this could change, is to build towards Brock Lesnar vs. Randy Orton at SummerSlam, which would be a big match and probably do a very good buyrate if promoted correctly."

- Bryan Alvarez


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



AmerigoCorleone said:


> Rumor is Brock Lesnar is 'penciled' in to have a match against Randy Orton at SummerSlam.
> 
> "*The plan as of today, and this could change*, is to build towards Brock Lesnar vs. Randy Orton at SummerSlam, which would be a big match and probably do a very good buyrate if promoted correctly."
> 
> - Bryan Alvarez


LOL reporting at its finest folks, pulls something out of his ass and leaves an out if it doesn't happen.

If this report is accurate we get to look forward to a summer of Brock fueding with the guys that are only on top b/c he left, WOOO! unk2

But the match/es in and Orton/Lesnar fued should be good b/c Orton is very good in the ring but damn they would need a 3rd wheel to carry the mic work portion of this fued (or limit the mic time greatly) Don't get me wrong neither guy is TERRIBLE on the mic and both can be down right decent when they are working with another guy that is strong on the mic, but jsut those 2 in a fued have potential to be a disaster as far as mic work goes.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

A Brock/Orton feud would be good for the in ring aspect but my god the promos would be awful unless they bring in Heyman to be Brock's mouthpiece. I know this isn't going to happen but it would just make Lesnar so much better he can just stand around looking badass while Heyman is his usual awesome self on the mic.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



AmerigoCorleone said:


> Rumor is Brock Lesnar is 'penciled' in to have a match against Randy Orton at SummerSlam.
> 
> "The plan as of today, and this could change, is to build towards Brock Lesnar vs. Randy Orton at SummerSlam, which would be a big match and probably do a very good buyrate if promoted correctly."
> 
> - Bryan Alvarez


It would be awesome if they do. Orton and Lesnar are also good friends, so there's less risk of stiffing punches and moves.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Phil_Mc_90 said:


> A Brock/Orton feud would be good for the in ring aspect but my god the promos would be awful unless they bring in Heyman to be Brock's mouthpiece. I know this isn't going to happen but it would just make Lesnar so much better he can just stand around looking badass while Heyman is his usual awesome self on the mic.


Funny you say that cause Heyman has been helping Brock with his promos. An Orton/Brock feud would be awesome and refreshing.


----------



## theQman17

*One of SummerSlam's Big Matches Revealed*

*(REMEMBER, THAT THE MATCH WAS PLANNED JUST NOW AND MIGHT NOT HAPPEN LATER IN THE FUTURE.)*

When Brock Lesnar returned to the WWE just a few short weeks ago, he made it pretty clear who his primary target was: John Cena. 

Although Lesnar and Cena have yet to even face off at Extreme Rules, though, a lot of wrestling fans have already begun to speculate about who Lesnar will feud with next. 

Surely, he isn’t going to be feuding with Cena forever. He’s going to feud with a number of big stars throughout the duration of his one-year contract with the WWE. 

Well, guess what? It looks like we may be getting yet another dream feud for Lesnar in the not-so-distant future. 



Spoiler: a spoiler



The plan as of today, and this could change, is to build towards Brock Lesnar vs. Randy Orton at SummerSlam, which would be a big match and probably do a very good buyrate if promoted correctly. 

When Lesnar returned to the WWE not even a month ago, a bout with Orton was one of the matches I said that I really wanted to see. In fact, the only non-Cena match I want to see more than Orton/Lesnar is Kane/Lesnar. 

Orton and Lesnar have a lot of history with each other, as they both debuted in 2002, which was one of the greatest years (if not the greatest) for debuts in WWE history. 

Orton would go on to become the youngest World Heavyweight Champion in history, while Lesnar would go on to become the youngest WWE Champion ever. 

Along the way, they crossed paths a number of times (even in Ohio Valley Wrestling) and became two of the biggest stars in pro wrestling in the process. 

A potential feud between Orton and Lesnar a decade after these two first debuted would be great for nostalgic purposes, but it would still be a matchup of two young guys who can still go (well, in Lesnar’s case, we think he can). 

Orton has proven capable of working with a variety of opponents, and if Lesnar is anywhere close to as good as he was in his last WWE run, then a potential feud and SummerSlam match between the two is something that must happen.



-------

Source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## dreammaster

*Rumored Summerslam main event*

- According to Bryan Alvarez of F4WOnline.com, the current plan in WWE is to build towards Brock Lesnar vs. Randy Orton as the main event for Summerslam this year
I think Lesnar VS Orton would be pretty awesome


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Rumored Summerslam main event*

Agreed this would be awesome, i've never been a massive fan of Randy Orton over the last 2 years because he has gotten seriously stale and slipped so far backwards from where he was. WWE should always be considering CM PUNK, John Cena and Randy Orton for major feuds. Unfortunately they only seem able to push one.

And his name rhythms with tina.


----------



## ultimatekrang

*Re: Rumored Summerslam main event*

im cool with dat.

just one problem, face orton sucks. im not being a hater, he just does, theres no redeeming qualitys to his face character.


----------



## Mister Crazy

*Re: Rumored Summerslam main event*

No point speculating now, but Orton is a good choice match wise. Don't know about Promo's but we might get a lot of backstage attacks/brawls instead which would be awesome IMO.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Oh dear, Orton/Lesnar? Not excited for that at all, the promo's would be terrible.


----------



## BK Festivus

*Re: Rumored Summerslam main event*

I'd pay to see it.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Rumored Summerslam main event*

I'm dumb founded at who found out about this and reported it. Only thing I could go by is that Lesnar has praised Orton in the past during a WWE 12 interview he did for THQ with Paul Heyman since he was featured in the game as a legend.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Rumored Summerslam main event*

Meh, Orton's not a bad choice, but he's the lowest of viable choices to fight Lesnar at Summerslam under Taker, HHH, Rock, Cena (rematch) and Punk. I don't really see it as a big money feud either unless they have a hot storyline... which is money with any of the other guys mentioned anyway. 

But eh, not really complaining, just not entirely sold on Orton being the guy to fight Lesnar at the second biggest PPV of the year. WWE, prove me wrong if this is the plan.


----------



## Deebow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

While I understand why the WWE would want to have Orton vs. Lesnar; I don't want to see it. In my opinion, I think it would be one of the most boring feuds of all time. Lesnar has trouble cutting promos, and Randy Orton is extremely boring on the mic. 

Personally, I want to see Punk vs. Lesnar or Bryan vs. Lesnar but I'm pretty sure the WWE doesn't believe that either of them would be perceived as a credible threat to Lesnar due to their size. So whatever.


----------



## Mister Crazy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

View Poll Results: Do you think Lesnar's carelessness towards censorship was a work?
Yes 81	66.39%
No 41	33.61%

Can't believe anyone would vote no to that. It's a WWE made and edited Video featured every week how is it not a work?


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Of course the only logical opponent for Lesnar is Orton for Summerslam
Can't have him beat the champ Cm Punk so you go to the default guy down the list.

Feud is gonna suck with Orton though.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



A-C-P said:


> LOL reporting at its finest folks, pulls something out of his ass and leaves an out if it doesn't happen.
> 
> If this report is accurate we get to look forward to a summer of Brock fueding with the guys that are only on top b/c he left, WOOO! unk2
> 
> But the match/es in and Orton/Lesnar fued should be good b/c Orton is very good in the ring but damn they would need a 3rd wheel to carry the mic work portion of this fued (or limit the mic time greatly) Don't get me wrong neither guy is TERRIBLE on the mic and both can be down right decent when they are working with another guy that is strong on the mic, but jsut those 2 in a fued have potential to be a disaster as far as mic work goes.


I don't get why people get upset when the observer guys say "this could change" WWE does change plans all the time. This should be obvious to anyone who watches the product. So, they can either say "plans subject to change" or, they can never report anything unless it is 100% certain that it's going to happen (which is never). So yes, when things change, they say, "things may change"

This could be a good feud though. Brock needs something to do after Cena, and it keeps Orton out of the WHC picture while at the same time giving him a huge feud. Works for me.


----------



## N-Zone

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'd be up for a Lesnar vs. Orton feud in the summer. Orton's really stepped his in-ring game up in the past year and assuming Lesnar can still go (we'll find out this Sunday), they could be some great matches. The promo's might not be as good but whatever, I'll look back at the cool PPV matches, not the promos hyping it.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Totally down for this. Orton's a great worker and neither are bad promo's contrary to popular belief. Seems refreshing and would mean that the WWE would push Randall back to the top of RAW which honestly isn't a bad decision at all. I do hope to see Brock/Punk sometime down the line though.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

people who bitch about size look at this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSS1zh45Fts:punk2:punk2


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The "penciled" matches for Summerslam in these annual Observer reports that always hit in late April/early May never take place. Probably because by the time July rolls around, WWE's a million miles from where they were in terms of storylines, who has momentum, build-up, everything. A year ago right now, who would have thought CM Punk was on track to completely dominate the summer and feud with John Cena at consecutive pay-per-views over the WWE Championship? Only in June was that appearing to be obvious.

Having said that, Lesnar adds a different dimension to everything considering how sparingly and thoughtfully they probably wish to utilize him. Therefore, the odds of this being true may be higher than the typical springtime "Here's what they wanna do at Summerslam" report from the Observer.

The only way to do this is to have Orton take a two-month break. Kane "takes him out" at Extreme Rules, Kane gets fed to Punk. Kane then reestablishes himself for a few weeks before Orton returns around No Way Out time and they blow off their feud in July with Orton going over as strongly as humanly possible. Orton is revamped, taking out numerous heels on his way to going after Lesnar. 

Could work. Orton's profile has been increasingly low in the last six months or so now. He's kind of "due" for a bigger portion of the spotlight.


----------



## erik027

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I voted yes obviously. But personally I don't think he gives a fuck anyway. It's just him, or he just likes being like that. I like it.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



#Mark said:


> Totally down for this. Orton's a great worker and* neither are bad promo's contrary to popular belief*. Seems refreshing and would mean that the WWE would push Randall back to the top of RAW which honestly isn't a bad decision at all. I do hope to see Brock/Punk sometime down the line though.


Yes, they are. That's exactly WHY it's the popular belief.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes, they are. That's exactly WHY it's the popular belief.


Both are bad on the mic but good at selling their character.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

WWE should do a Brock vs WWE Feud

brock already says he is'nt here for the fans or feel good moment he did'nt call himself a superstar but called himself "An Enterprise"

especially with all those ridiculous demands he made on RAW

could be a 1 man NWO

he should bring up that every ppv he headlined made over 1 million buys at UFC


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I wonder if they really will follow his demands.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Hell yeah, Lesnar/Orton at Summerslam? huge match. Now I have no problem with Brock/Cena at ER. Just give Orton the freedom on the mic, can be a money program.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Rather have Lesnar / Helmsley

- Vic


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock vs punk will be happening soon, when he destroys cena he will want to go for the wwe title


----------



## Clique

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



greaz taker! said:


> Brock vs punk will be happening soon, when he destroys cena he will want to go for the wwe title


I can see Lesnar going from Cena to Punk to Orton to Trips with his dominance culminating to an epic showdown with either Rock (hopefully) or Taker at WM29.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Oh boy!

"My name................................................................... is Randy Orton." 

"I have a feeling that I feel you feel that your name is Randy Orton. I feel that I want a match with you Randy Orton, and I want my demands to be made right now. I feel that my demands are not being made, and I feel that I want my demands to be made. Those are my feelings."

For the love of god; just have them brawl!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

Source wrestlingnewssource



> F4WOnline.com is reporting that the current plan is to have Brock Lesnar face Randy Orton in the main event for SummerSlam this year. The pair both have some linked history having both made their debut in 2002 with Orton going on to become youngest World Heavyweight Champion in history, while Lesnar would become the youngest WWE Champion ever.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

Those promos will not be pretty


----------



## krai999

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

rather Triple H vs Brock Lesnar at summerslam instead


----------



## Flux

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

If thats the case then who does that leave Cena to face, realistically? The Rock for part II, Punk in a blowback match from last year? Barrett? Henry? Christian? God knows.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

Orton V Lesnar
Cena V Punk III for the strap

sounds like a good card, but the promos between Orton V Lesnar will deliver for the lols.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

as long as none of them is world champion at this point I can live with that.


----------



## StreakBald

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

I prefer Triple H v Lesnar.
Both have big body, charisma, and intimidating.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

Not sure what to think about this. Other than the promo's being awful, the match could potentially be a classic if you ask me.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

It sounds like a good match


----------



## charmizard

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

How long are they planning to continue shitting on Orton before feeding him to Lesnar? I'd love to see them build Orton back up but not sure what they can do with him at this point. 

I wouldn't prefer watching Triple H vs Lesnar as much as I'd like to see the backstage arguments as to who goes over.


----------



## ddp

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

who cares about the promos. have punk/jericho delivered? but the match itself would be awesome.


----------



## Hennessey

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

F5 into an RKO.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

Lol why waste Lesnar on Orton? The dude is way too irrelevant these days.

Plus the promos will be horrible,
"MY...Name..is..Randy...Orton..and..I'm...going..to...punt...Lensar...in..the..head", Orton will be saying that every week.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

^There are only so many guys that could go against Lesnar. His feuds need to be important to keep his momentum yet spaced apart. If he needs to be protected from the title, or to have title battles against credible opponents, there isn't many. Plus if Randy is irrelevant then maybe this could help him become somewhat relevant again. Obviously the promos won't be great but hopefully they already realize that and will focus on the phisical war instead.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

I can already feel my ears bleeding.


----------



## Lastier

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

kill me now


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

...

Take it away, Michael.


----------



## Roydabest

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

Awesome. The youngest ever World Heavyweight Champion vs the youngest ever WWE champion! That should just sell tickets on it's own!


----------



## Heel

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

I can see WWE doing this in a desperate attempt to make Orton relevant and also as a way to make up for him having the least important match at Mania. Obviously Brock would kill him.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

Yes Yes Yes
Randy Orton has the second biggest name value after Cena(Sorry Punk maybe over now but years of pushing Orton has it's advantages)

Orton vs Lesnar sounds great
No more boring promos
Classic monster heel vs a face that is loved by fans

Punk is more of a mic guy and Brock is a monster with mic skills rivaling McGillcutty
So it may not work

HHH vs Lesnar-Sounds great but not sure if it will happen


----------



## peowulf

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

I like the match itself, but the promos are going to be even more epic:

*Lesnar*: "Come on out, little Andy!"

*Orton*: "My name...is Randy Orton".

*Lesnar*: "Well, Orton, see, there's going to be some changes around here, the first change is, your name will not be Randy Orton anymore, It's going to be Andy Norton."

*Orton*: "But, I'm the Viper!"

*Lesnar*: "Another change I'm going to make, because I'm not the same naive farmboy anymore, and I don't like snakes, from now on, and that's one of the changes I have written in this piece of paper, is that you'll be called...the Turtle!"

*Orton*: "I am going to punt you in the skull!"

*Lesnar*: "In fact, one of the changes that I will change before I sign this Summerslam match, and it's written right there on the top of the list of things that I want changed, is that the punt is banned!"

*Orton*: "Never mind, I'm going to put you down with an R-K-O!"

*Lesnar*: "As you can see, since I'm not the same naive farmboy anymore, I am an enterprise, from now on anytime you want to use the RKO, you're gonna have to run it by me. That's right Andy. You see, down here, there's another change, the RKO will now be named the LKO!"

*Orton:* "GRRBRHHFHJJRHGFHJGKRJHH!!!!!!!!!"

*Lesnar*: "There's one thing I don't like Andy, and that's growling. Oh yeah, and people. Especially stupid people. Another thing, I'll show up at Summerslam when I want and how I want. In fact, there's another thing: In the last line, section 8, exhibit B, if I am the face of the WWE, I think that, a new name has to be made for Summerslam. It's going to be called "Summerfest, starring Brock Lesnar!"

*Orton*:"That was very enlightening. Thank you for that. I accept!"


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*My idea for Summerslam/Wrestlemania.*

Hope this happens:
1.Lesnar crushes Cena
2.Lesnar beats Punk for wwe title 
3.Lesnar has a monstrous reign at the top destroying some legends like Mick Foley,Rey Mysterio in the process
4.Lesnar says he will carry WWE title to UFC humiliating WWE something like Punk but more legitimate
5.Enter Vince
6.Brock's opponent -Rock or Undertaker or Austin


----------



## RockCold

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

The promo's will be shocking!


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*



mr cricket said:


> Lol why waste Lesnar on Orton? The dude is way too irrelevant these days.
> 
> Plus the promos will be horrible,
> "MY...Name..is..Randy...Orton..and..I'm...going..to...punt...Lensar...in..the..head", Orton will be saying that every week.


Yeah cause Lesnar promos are such much better. That feeling your getting is the feeling that I am feeling because of my feeling. Lesnar cut one of the best promos I ever heard on Raw. Orton maybe not be good but he is a mile better then Lesnar.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: My idea for Summerslam/Wrestlemania.*

Don't like it. Still nice try.


----------



## OldschoolHero

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

I think HHH vs Lesnar would go over better at this point. HHH can say Johnny ace went below him to bring in Brock and hes not happy about it and the only way to end this is to take brock out himself. Brock can say HHH always avoided him...would be cool. I feel like Orton vs Brock should be saved for a non big show so it can help there. I say have Cena beat Brock at extreme rules but Brock injure Cena, Orton comes and makes the save and his Brocks feud till summerslam...


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

So is Lesnar gonna destroy Orton the same way he did in 2002? Because that would be quite amusing to see:cool2


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*



peowulf said:


> I like the match itself, but the promos are going to be even more epic:
> 
> *Lesnar*: "Come on out, little Andy!"
> 
> *Orton*: "My name...is Randy Orton".
> 
> *Lesnar*: "Well, Orton, see, there's going to be some changes around here, the first change is, your name will not be Randy Orton anymore, It's going to be Andy Norton."
> 
> *Orton*: "But, I'm the Viper!"
> 
> *Lesnar*: "Another change I'm going to make, because I'm not the same naive farmboy anymore, and I don't like snakes, from now on, and that's one of the changes I have written in this piece of paper, is that you'll be called...the Turtle!"
> 
> *Orton*: "I am going to punt you in the skull!"
> 
> *Lesnar*: "In fact, one of the changes that I will change before I sign this Summerslam match, and it's written right there on the top of the list of things that I want changed, is that the punt is banned!"
> 
> *Orton*: "Never mind, I'm going to put you down with an R-K-O!"
> 
> *Lesnar*: "As you can see, since I'm not the same naive farmboy anymore, I am an enterprise, from now on anytime you want to use the RKO, you're gonna have to run it by me. That's right Andy. You see, down here, there's another change, the RKO will now be named the LKO!"
> 
> *Orton:* "GRRBRHHFHJJRHGFHJGKRJHH!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> *Lesnar*: "There's one thing I don't like Andy, and that's growling. Oh yeah, and people. Especially stupid people. Another thing, I'll show up at Summerslam when I want and how I want. In fact, there's another thing: In the last line, section 8, exhibit B, if I am the face of the WWE, I think that, a new name has to be made for Summerslam. It's going to be called "Summerfest, starring Brock Lesnar!"
> 
> *Orton*:"That was very enlightening. Thank you for that. I accept!"


LMAO :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*



peowulf said:


> I like the match itself, but the promos are going to be even more epic:
> 
> *Lesnar*: "Come on out, little Andy!"
> 
> *Orton*: "My name...is Randy Orton".
> 
> *Lesnar*: "Well, Orton, see, there's going to be some changes around here, the first change is, your name will not be Randy Orton anymore, It's going to be Andy Norton."
> 
> *Orton*: "But, I'm the Viper!"
> 
> *Lesnar*: "Another change I'm going to make, because I'm not the same naive farmboy anymore, and I don't like snakes, from now on, and that's one of the changes I have written in this piece of paper, is that you'll be called...the Turtle!"
> 
> *Orton*: "I am going to punt you in the skull!"
> 
> *Lesnar*: "In fact, one of the changes that I will change before I sign this Summerslam match, and it's written right there on the top of the list of things that I want changed, is that the punt is banned!"
> 
> *Orton*: "Never mind, I'm going to put you down with an R-K-O!"
> 
> *Lesnar*: "As you can see, since I'm not the same naive farmboy anymore, I am an enterprise, from now on anytime you want to use the RKO, you're gonna have to run it by me. That's right Andy. You see, down here, there's another change, the RKO will now be named the LKO!"
> 
> *Orton:* "GRRBRHHFHJJRHGFHJGKRJHH!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> *Lesnar*: "There's one thing I don't like Andy, and that's growling. Oh yeah, and people. Especially stupid people. Another thing, I'll show up at Summerslam when I want and how I want. In fact, there's another thing: In the last line, section 8, exhibit B, if I am the face of the WWE, I think that, a new name has to be made for Summerslam. It's going to be called "Summerfest, starring Brock Lesnar!"
> 
> *Orton*:"That was very enlightening. Thank you for that. I accept!"



:lmao

You are a genius this should happen book it


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

If this was the summer of 2010, this would of been a big match. Sadly WWE has killed off Orton's momentum so he's just another face at this point.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

F5 into an RKO, would like to see that.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*



Headliner said:


> If this was the summer of 2010, this would of been a big match. Sadly WWE has killed off Orton's momentum so he's just another face at this point.


I'm struggling to see the sad part.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

I'm just meh on the whole thing. Not sure if I like it or not. Will just wait and see if it's true or not.


----------



## James Curran

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

Not going to happen. Period.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

Definitely not gonna order if that's the ME.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

Probably would be a really good match.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

the promos will be short bus status, but the match should be solid


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*



Riddle101 said:


> F5 into an RKO, would like to see that.


Is there any move Orton CANT reverse into an RKO?


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Possible Spoilers! Summerslam main event revealed*

Commented on this in the Lesnar thread but,

I hope we don't just have a summer of Brock fueding with guys b/c they wouldn't be on top b/c he left.

As for an Orton/Lesnar fued itself, the match/es would be great but there better be a 3rd wheel in the fued as a mouthpiece for the promo work or the promos better be VERY short. Not saying either guy is HORRIBLE on the mic they are both decent and can be good if the have a great mic worker to play off of, but if its just Orton and LEsnar longer promos could be BRUTAL.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: My idea for Summerslam/Wrestlemania.*

Really don't like it either, I really hope they don't go with Rock or Austin coming back to "save" the WWE would just be sending the message that anoyone on the ciurrent roster doesn't matter. (I don't care if you personally feel that way) That would be a bad business move just to sell a few PPVs this year.

IF Lesnar is really only going ot be around for 1 year and go away again I like the idea of him dominateing the WWE and then eventually losing the title to someone at WM next year but a year long MONSTER HEEL domination storyline's rub should not go to The Rock or Austin or even Taker at this point.

Not saying Lesnar shouldn't face Rock/Autin/or Taker at WM29 just saying if he does the story shouldn't be they are "saving" the WWE.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock Lesnar was in New Japan Pro Wrestling from 2005-2007 and his last match was against Kurt Angle.

How the fuck did I not know this?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



World Wide said:


> Oh boy!
> 
> "My name................................................................... is Randy Orton."
> 
> "I have a feeling that I feel you feel that your name is Randy Orton. I feel that I want a match with you Randy Orton, and I want my demands to be made right now. I feel that my demands are not being made, and I feel that I want my demands to be made. Those are my feelings."
> 
> For the love of god; just have them brawl!


:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Randy to try to RKO Lesnar, only for Lesnar for him to not even do them bump, Randy Orton shouting "stupid stupid stupid", pissing Lesnar off and leading to him legit KOing Orton. This is your finish.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'd rather see Lesnar/Punk or Lesnar/Sheamus.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

No point if it's not for the title. It's going to end up being a long year with regards to Lesnar if he doesn't go for the WWE title fairly quick after Cena.


----------



## Klee

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



AmerigoCorleone said:


> Brock Lesnar was in New Japan Pro Wrestling from 2005-2007 and his last match was against Kurt Angle.
> 
> How the fuck did I not know this?


He also fought Lord Tensai (giant bernard) for the IWGP Title New Japan pro...


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Full Nelson King said:


> He also fought Lord Tensai (giant bernard) for the IWGP Title New Japan pro...


Maybe I should give New Japan Pro Wrestling a chance. I've heard about it but never checked it out until recently.


----------



## omaroo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Never knew he left WWE and went to new japan. Thought he went to UFC.


----------



## Johncena-hhh

*Orton vs. Lesnar SummerSlam News*

We noted earlier that a Brock Lesnar vs. Randy Orton feud for SummerSlam was discussed recently within WWE. Apparently that is the current plan in place. Lesnar will begin feuding with Orton after John Cena unless things change.

source: PWInsider


----------



## Bossdude

*Re: Orton vs. Lesnar SummerSlam News*

but orton on smackdown

lesnar should probably beat CM Punk for the title, eventually


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Orton vs. Lesnar SummerSlam News*

"unless things change"

Basically, the last line renders the entire report not news.


----------



## justbringitbitch

*Re: Orton vs. Lesnar SummerSlam News*



Johncena-hhh said:


> We noted earlier that a Brock Lesnar vs. Randy Orton feud for SummerSlam was discussed recently within WWE. Apparently that is the current plan in place. Lesnar will begin feuding with Orton after John Cena unless things change.
> 
> source: PWInsider


link please, just kidding i say it on wrestlingnews.com, hope it really happens


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Orton vs. Lesnar SummerSlam News*

God, that match is a waste. Why wouldn't Lesnar just feud with Orton in the first place? Extreme Rules is a throwaway PPV, they'd do a lot better with Cena/Brock at SummerSlam than Cena/Brock at Extreme Rules and definately better than Orton/Brock at SummerSlam.

I guess Vince is still trying desperate, failed attempts to make Orton the face of the company...


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

They will want to keep Lesnar away from Punk as much as possiable. They moment they let them feud, Lesnar is taking the title.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'd personally love Lesnar/Orton. The feud itself, well, at least the promos, may not be anything special but I think an actual match between the two has the potential to be a real cracker. Besides, Orton is due a big program. He hasn't had one for a while now and I'd like to see him back in the limelight again. I think it might surprise a lot of people too, if it actually happens of course lol.


----------



## the modern myth

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Starbuck said:


> I'd personally love Lesnar/Orton. The feud itself, well, at least the promos, may not be anything special but I think an actual match between the two has the potential to be a real cracker. Besides, Orton is due a big program. He hasn't had one for a while now and I'd like to see him back in the limelight again. I think it might surprise a lot of people too, if it actually happens of course lol.


Me too. Orton/Lesnar could be a really good match. Neither man is great on the mic but the intensity of the matches would be great. Orton is pretty reliable in the ring (I enjoy him, anyway) and these two could have some really exciting matches.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Orton is the only believable guy besides Cena who can wrestle Lesnar and it's not a squash. Orton is great on the mic when they give him freedom and not stuck him in the limited Viper gimmick and Lesnar can be awesome in short and to the point promos like he did two weeks ago. It's all about his believability and megastar presence anyway. Orton/Brock program for Summerslam is money, hope it happens.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

If Lesnar/HHH isn't happening, which seems to make more sense right about now but I digress, if that doesn't happen then I think Lesnar/Orton is the program I'd like to see the most after that. Unless they pull an uber SWERVE and do Taker/Lesnar or something lol.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Starbuck said:


> If Lesnar/HHH isn't happening, which seems to make more sense right about now but I digress, if that doesn't happen then I think Lesnar/Orton is the program I'd like to see the most after that. Unless they pull an uber SWERVE and do Taker/Lesnar or something lol.


HHH/Lesnar would make the most sense after Brock's done with Cena, specially with the way they are having Lesnar completely controlling Big Johnny. Outside of that Orton/Lesnar does make the most sense.

But the part of the post that really interested my was the Swerve part of Lesnar/Taker. Actually I think this would be the best idea for Summerslam (if Taker is going to compete more than just at WM ever year from here on out) I really would love to see a Taker/Lesnar program personally. And in a perfect world that fued will not be a WM fued b/c "The Streak" does not need to be involved at all in a Lesnar/Taker fued. Only issue I would see is posibly Taker having a problem putting Lesnar over again.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock Lesnar/Randy Orton for Summerslam you can gurantee Brock is winning that feud as well


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

No reason to do Brock/Taker at Summerslam. If they do it there, Taker needs to lose which means his WM impact will not be the same. If they want Lesnar/Taker, do it at WM although Rock/Brock and Taker/Cena is much more attractive from a lot of aspects in and out of the business.

HHH needs to do the job if he's wrestling Brock, I think HHH wants to be a WM attraction now and Orton/Lesnar is a perfect Summerslam main event. I would love to see Lesnar/HHH but I don't think they can book it in terms of protection of the characters without damaging.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> No reason to do Brock/Taker at Summerslam. If they do it there, Taker needs to lose which means his WM impact will not be the same. If they want Lesnar/Taker, do it at *WM although Rock/Brock and Taker/Cena is much more attractive from a lot of aspects in and out of the business.*
> 
> HHH needs to do the job if he's wrestling Brock, I think HHH wants to be a WM attraction now and Orton/Lesnar is a perfect Summerslam main event. I would love to see Lesnar/HHH but I don't think they can book it in terms of protection of the characters without damaging.


This is the main reason I would want them to do LEsnar/Taker at SS (if they are planning on a Lesnar Taker match at all) b/c IMO Cena/Taker should happen at WM29


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> No reason to do Brock/Taker at Summerslam. If they do it there, Taker needs to lose which means his WM impact will not be the same. If they want Lesnar/Taker, do it at WM although Rock/Brock and Taker/Cena is much more attractive from a lot of aspects in and out of the business.
> 
> HHH needs to do the job if he's wrestling Brock, I think HHH wants to be a WM attraction now and Orton/Lesnar is a perfect Summerslam main event. I would love to see Lesnar/HHH but I don't think they can book it in terms of protection of the characters without damaging.


Taker/Lesnar would be the ultimate swerve lol. Mania? Absolutely. Summerslam? Not on your life!

Yep, Trips would need to lose to Lesnar if they have a match and that's just the problem because the storyline they would have dictates that HHH should win. He can hardly make the big comeback to save Raw and the WWE only to lose and disappear again until Mania lol. That would make him look stupid not to mention be a pointless storyline to tell in the first place. If they're going to do something like that, the hero needs to win. That's the main problem and it's quite a big one, in doing HHH/Lesnar unfortunately.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Starbuck is spot on there with HHH/Lesnar.

If they were going to do that storyline, it would have to happen at Mania. But Brock is probably going to face either Rock or Taker.


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I would hate it if they do Lesnar vs Undertaker at Wrestlemania because we all know Undertaker will win, there will be no point on that.
If they do LEsnar vs Undertaker at Summerslam or something then it would be fine because then Lesnar would actually have chance to win it.


----------



## OldschoolHero

*Please, sell me on the Brock Lesnar MEGAPUSH!!!!!*

Because quite frankly, I dont get it. I have nothing against Brock, infact I supported him in UFC and always voted for him. But when I heard he was returning to the wwe, I was shaky. I wouldnt mind if he went to Smackdown and helped that brand when they go live(which I still see happening by the end of the year). But it looks everyone is speculating that this man is going to receive an even bigger push then the one he got in 2002. According to "sources" this is the tentative plan:

Defeat John Cena

Defeat Orton at summerslam

Take the belt off Punk around Survivor Series

Defeat HHH at Royal Rumble

Face Rock at Mania for title.

You gotta be f***inn kidding me right? Your just going to let this guy walk in after crappin on your company and defeat your 3 biggest full time stars and one of the few legends whose willing to work with the younger talent? Please explain to me how this works. I know what people will say:

Brocks a legit badass from the ufc so it makes the company look better if hes the top guy: Really? You watch his last three fights? He only beat Carwin because the dude gassed and then he got his ass kicked in the next two fights. When he lost the belt he looked like scared fool. Thats the last image most sport fans have of him. If your vince, do you really want that going over all your talent???

Rock vs Brock would make huge money. Yeah it would but not more than Rock/Cena. Plus this match can happen and it does not have to be for the belt. In fact, it would make much more sense to NOT have it for the belt. Save the title match at Mania for full timers. Besides what does having two part timers facing off for the title at Mania do to the locker room? You know the guys who bust there ass ALL YEAR...

So please someone sell me on the BIG BROCK LESNAR PUSH


----------



## OldschoolHero

*Re: Please, sell me on the Brock Lesnar MEGAPUSH!!!!!*

Also, him going over Punk would just defeat the last year and a half wwe has spent on making him a true main eventer...


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Please, sell me on the Brock Lesnar MEGAPUSH!!!!!*



OldschoolHero said:


> Because quite frankly, I dont get it. I have nothing against Brock, infact I supported him in UFC and always voted for him. But when I heard he was returning to the wwe, I was shaky. I wouldnt mind if he went to Smackdown and helped that brand when they go live(which I still see happening by the end of the year). But it looks everyone is speculating that this man is going to receive an even bigger push then the one he got in 2002. According to "sources" this is the tentative plan:
> 
> Defeat John Cena
> 
> Defeat Orton at summerslam
> 
> Take the belt off Punk around Survivor Series
> 
> Defeat HHH at Royal Rumble
> 
> Face Rock at Mania for title.
> 
> You gotta be f***inn kidding me right? Your just going to let this guy walk in after crappin on your company and defeat your 3 biggest full time stars and one of the few legends whose willing to work with the younger talent? Please explain to me how this works. I know what people will say:
> 
> Brocks a legit badass from the ufc so it makes the company look better if hes the top guy: Really? You watch his last three fights? He only beat Carwin because the dude gassed and then he got his ass kicked in the next two fights. When he lost the belt he looked like scared fool. Thats the last image most sport fans have of him. If your vince, do you really want that going over all your talent???
> 
> Rock vs Brock would make huge money. Yeah it would but not more than Rock/Cena. Plus this match can happen and it does not have to be for the belt. In fact, it would make much more sense to NOT have it for the belt. Save the title match at Mania for full timers. Besides what does having two part timers facing off for the title at Mania do to the locker room? You know the guys who bust there ass ALL YEAR...
> 
> So please someone sell me on the BIG BROCK LESNAR PUSH


The guy was a great wrestler his first go around with WWE it is mind blogging how many great matches he had only being there for 2 years. Does Rock/Lesnar need the WWE Championship? No but the last thing The Rock said before leaving is that his next goal is to win the WWE Chammpionship.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Please, sell me on the Brock Lesnar MEGAPUSH!!!!!*



OldschoolHero said:


> Because quite frankly, I dont get it. I have nothing against Brock, infact I supported him in UFC and always voted for him. But when I heard he was returning to the wwe, I was shaky. I wouldnt mind if he went to Smackdown and helped that brand when they go live(which I still see happening by the end of the year). But it looks everyone is speculating that this man is going to receive an even bigger push then the one he got in 2002. According to "sources" this is the tentative plan:
> 
> Defeat John Cena
> 
> Defeat Orton at summerslam
> 
> Take the belt off Punk around Survivor Series
> 
> Defeat HHH at Royal Rumble
> 
> Face Rock at Mania for title.
> 
> You gotta be f***inn kidding me right? Your just going to let this guy walk in after crappin on your company and defeat your 3 biggest full time stars and one of the few legends whose willing to work with the younger talent? Please explain to me how this works. I know what people will say:
> 
> Brocks a legit badass from the ufc so it makes the company look better if hes the top guy: Really? You watch his last three fights? He only beat Carwin because the dude gassed and then he got his ass kicked in the next two fights. When he lost the belt he looked like scared fool. Thats the last image most sport fans have of him. If your vince, do you really want that going over all your talent???
> 
> Rock vs Brock would make huge money. Yeah it would but not more than Rock/Cena. Plus this match can happen and it does not have to be for the belt. In fact, it would make much more sense to NOT have it for the belt. Save the title match at Mania for full timers. Besides what does having two part timers facing off for the title at Mania do to the locker room? You know the guys who bust there ass ALL YEAR...
> 
> So please someone sell me on the BIG BROCK LESNAR PUSH


On the flip side, they had Cena go over any and everyone time and time and time again before last year without thinking twice even though fans were SOLIDLY against that process.

It remains to be seen if Rock/Cena will outdraw Rock/Brock II...Lesnar is more respected by male fans than Cena is. 

Full timers in the WWE aren't drawing...that's the reason that Rock and Lesnar maineventing in the FIRST PLACE. LOL.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lance Storm brought up a lot of great points on the Brock/Cena feud on the latest Observer radio.

Some points like; last week in the taped promo. The message was he was an ass kicker and wasn't a superstar. Then they have him this week acting like a superstar and a primadona asking for this and that. I never really thought of it like that before, but he's right. 

People should give it a listen.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Please, sell me on the Brock Lesnar MEGAPUSH!!!!!*



OldschoolHero said:


> Because quite frankly, I dont get it. I have nothing against Brock, infact I supported him in UFC and always voted for him. But when I heard he was returning to the wwe, I was shaky. I wouldnt mind if he went to Smackdown and helped that brand when they go live(which I still see happening by the end of the year). But it looks everyone is speculating that this man is going to receive an even bigger push then the one he got in 2002. According to "sources" this is the tentative plan:
> 
> Defeat John Cena
> 
> Defeat Orton at summerslam
> 
> Take the belt off Punk around Survivor Series
> 
> Defeat HHH at Royal Rumble
> 
> Face Rock at Mania for title.
> 
> You gotta be f***inn kidding me right? Your just going to let this guy walk in after crappin on your company and defeat your 3 biggest full time stars and one of the few legends whose willing to work with the younger talent? Please explain to me how this works. I know what people will say:
> 
> Brocks a legit badass from the ufc so it makes the company look better if hes the top guy: Really? You watch his last three fights? He only beat Carwin because the dude gassed and then he got his ass kicked in the next two fights. When he lost the belt he looked like scared fool. Thats the last image most sport fans have of him. If your vince, do you really want that going over all your talent???
> 
> Rock vs Brock would make huge money. Yeah it would but not more than Rock/Cena. Plus this match can happen and it does not have to be for the belt. In fact, it would make much more sense to NOT have it for the belt. Save the title match at Mania for full timers. Besides what does having two part timers facing off for the title at Mania do to the locker room? You know the guys who bust there ass ALL YEAR...
> 
> So please someone sell me on the BIG BROCK LESNAR PUSH


We all know Brock Lesnar's motive is money. That's no secret.

Randy Orton and CM Punk won't lose any credibility if they lose to Brock Lesnar. The talent in the WWE is not going to be buried as a result of Brock Lesnar's push. You shouldn't worry about that. 

The good thing about Brock Lesnar's push is that the more relevant he is in the WWE the more unpredictable the show becomes.

History has shown that when a superstar is a heel unpredictability and good story lines follow.

I truly believe that one year from now we'll all see that it was the right choice.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The only problem I see is Brock neglecting Punk, I mean its OK for him to go after Cena first but if he overlooks the title after that it devalues it as your saying this guy is now the face but he doesn't give to shits about having the belt. 

I do think Orton and Brock would be good though


----------



## nipuncool

*Possible Randy Orton Opponent for Summerslam?*

What do you think ? 
Brock Lesnar vs. Randy Orton for SummerSlam 
Lesnar will feud with Orton after Cena.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Possible Randy Orton Opponent for Summerslam?*

I hear he's gonna feud with Lord Tensai. Otherwise a feud with Daniel Bryan would be nice.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Possible Randy Orton Opponent for Summerslam?*

Lesnar vs Orton needs to be shot down by Vince immediately. That is a death sentence on the ears.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Possible Randy Orton Opponent for Summerslam?*

Orton vs D Bryan seems like the way to go, like Ryu said.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Please, sell me on the Brock Lesnar MEGAPUSH!!!!!*



OldschoolHero said:


> Because quite frankly, I dont get it. I have nothing against Brock, infact I supported him in UFC and always voted for him. But when I heard he was returning to the wwe, I was shaky. I wouldnt mind if he went to Smackdown and helped that brand when they go live(which I still see happening by the end of the year). But it looks everyone is speculating that this man is going to receive an even bigger push then the one he got in 2002. According to "sources" this is the tentative plan:
> 
> Defeat John Cena
> 
> Defeat Orton at summerslam
> 
> Take the belt off Punk around Survivor Series
> 
> Defeat HHH at Royal Rumble
> 
> Face Rock at Mania for title.
> 
> You gotta be f***inn kidding me right? Your just going to let this guy walk in after crappin on your company and defeat your 3 biggest full time stars and one of the few legends whose willing to work with the younger talent? Please explain to me how this works. I know what people will say:
> 
> Brocks a legit badass from the ufc so it makes the company look better if hes the top guy: Really? You watch his last three fights? He only beat Carwin because the dude gassed and then he got his ass kicked in the next two fights. When he lost the belt he looked like scared fool. Thats the last image most sport fans have of him. If your vince, do you really want that going over all your talent???
> 
> Rock vs Brock would make huge money. Yeah it would but not more than Rock/Cena. Plus this match can happen and it does not have to be for the belt. In fact, it would make much more sense to NOT have it for the belt. Save the title match at Mania for full timers. Besides what does having two part timers facing off for the title at Mania do to the locker room? You know the guys who bust there ass ALL YEAR...
> 
> So please someone sell me on the BIG BROCK LESNAR PUSH


WWE invested alot of money into Brock Lesnar so they're not going to knock off his invincibility for any other event besides Wrestlemania.

He should be booked as unstoppable until he faces Taker or Rock at Mania because that's the best way to drive up sales for Mania. 

As far as UFC goes. He's former MMA champion and that means that he can without a doubt kick any single WWE superstar's *** blind folded and the truth is you know that too. 

In a real fight nobody could touch Lesnar. I find it absolutely hilarious that you guys think that training MMA means they would have some type of chance against Brock. Not a chance in Hell bro.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

A few days too late, but anyone else think that Lesnar promo on Raw seemed really like something Paul Heyman would say/do. I could really picture Paul Heyman doing/saying everything(in the same style) that Lesnar did.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Starbuck said:


> Taker/Lesnar would be the ultimate swerve lol. Mania? Absolutely. Summerslam? Not on your life!
> 
> Yep, Trips would need to lose to Lesnar if they have a match and that's just the problem because the storyline they would have dictates that HHH should win. He can hardly make the big comeback to save Raw and the WWE only to lose and disappear again until Mania lol. That would make him look stupid not to mention be a pointless storyline to tell in the first place. If they're going to do something like that, the hero needs to win. That's the main problem and it's quite a big one, in doing HHH/Lesnar unfortunately.


I beg to differ. I think it works perfectly because you have John Lauranitis - Triple H power control in there as well.

So basically you could have a Triple H v Lesnar match and if Triple H loses Lauranitis remains in control.

Lesnar wins, Johny's reign of terror continues and eventually Triple H comes back come Wrestlemania time.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Please, sell me on the Brock Lesnar MEGAPUSH!!!!!*



OldschoolHero said:


> Because quite frankly, I dont get it. I have nothing against Brock, infact I supported him in UFC and always voted for him. But when I heard he was returning to the wwe, I was shaky. I wouldnt mind if he went to Smackdown and helped that brand when they go live(which I still see happening by the end of the year). But it looks everyone is speculating that this man is going to receive an even bigger push then the one he got in 2002. According to "sources" this is the tentative plan:
> 
> Defeat John Cena
> 
> Defeat Orton at summerslam
> 
> Take the belt off Punk around Survivor Series
> 
> Defeat HHH at Royal Rumble
> 
> Face Rock at Mania for title.
> 
> You gotta be f***inn kidding me right? Your just going to let this guy walk in after crappin on your company and defeat your 3 biggest full time stars and one of the few legends whose willing to work with the younger talent? Please explain to me how this works. I know what people will say:
> 
> Brocks a legit badass from the ufc so it makes the company look better if hes the top guy: Really? You watch his last three fights? He only beat Carwin because the dude gassed and then he got his ass kicked in the next two fights. When he lost the belt he looked like scared fool. Thats the last image most sport fans have of him. If your vince, do you really want that going over all your talent???
> 
> Rock vs Brock would make huge money. Yeah it would but not more than Rock/Cena. Plus this match can happen and it does not have to be for the belt. In fact, it would make much more sense to NOT have it for the belt. Save the title match at Mania for full timers. Besides what does having two part timers facing off for the title at Mania do to the locker room? You know the guys who bust there ass ALL YEAR...
> 
> So please someone sell me on the BIG BROCK LESNAR PUSH


I concur. 

People are slupring Lesnar and he hasn't wrestled a match in 8yrs. We don't even know if he's the same as he used to be. We can see he isn't a physically big (bigger than other guys but significantly smaller than 02-03 Lesnar). 

Besides you keep having guys jump off the couch and beat your top stars. You might as well call Jake Roberts or Vader so they can get in on the burials. It doesn't make sense to book that way, but then again it doesn't make sense to continuously waste too much time on throwback acts either. 

If HBK & Hogan had to prove they could still perform when they made their returns then gotdamn it Lesnar should too.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Please, sell me on the Brock Lesnar MEGAPUSH!!!!!*



GillbergReturns said:


> WWE invested alot of money into Brock Lesnar so they're not going to knock off his invincibility for any other event besides Wrestlemania.
> 
> He should be booked as unstoppable until he faces Taker or Rock at Mania because that's the best way to drive up sales for Mania.
> 
> *As far as UFC goes. He's former MMA champion and that means that he can without a doubt kick any single WWE superstar's *** blind folded and the truth is you know that too.
> 
> In a real fight nobody could touch Lesnar. I find it absolutely hilarious that you guys think that training MMA means they would have some type of chance against Brock. Not a chance in Hell bro*.


His record in MMA is 5-3, that's by no means a stellar record. Beating Couture was the best thing he did, but then again Couture was like 50 at the time and way too old to still be fighting but that's neither here no there. 

In any event, your speaking of a logical fallacy. Not only are we not discussing shoot fighting (which by Lesnar's record he is shotty at) but we can't say for certain that he could automatically beat up everyone. Would you have thought Lesnar could beat Randy Couture in 2002? Not a fucking chance. That's why they fight...or as Herman Edwards once said "That's why we play the game". Fights aren't won on paper but like I said that's all irrelevant. 

He's in the wrestling business and he's been defeated in a wrestling ring before, so he has no "invincibility", except to the new booties who might not have been watching way back when.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Please, sell me on the Brock Lesnar MEGAPUSH!!!!!*



jonoaries said:


> His record in MMA is 5-3, that's by no means a stellar record. Beating Couture was the best thing he did, but then again Couture was like 50 at the time and way too old to still be fighting but that's neither here no there.
> 
> In any event, your speaking of a logical fallacy. Not only are we not discussing shoot fighting (which by Lesnar's record he is shotty at) but we can't say for certain that he could automatically beat up everyone. Would you have thought Lesnar could beat Randy Couture in 2002? Not a fucking chance. That's why they fight...or as Herman Edwards once said "That's why we play the game". Fights aren't won on paper but like I said that's all irrelevant.
> 
> He's in the wrestling business and he's been defeated in a wrestling ring before, so he has no "invincibility", except to the new booties who might not have been watching way back when.


Brock Lesnar was a former NCAA champion so yes I did think he could make an easy transition to MMA. He's an athletic freak. 

He was 5-1, MMA champion and then suffered serious health problems that derailed his career. 

There's a difference between training and living it and when you compare the tale of the tape Brock dominates in every single category.

You're delusional if you think anyone in the WWE can hang with Brock. No disrespect to ADR, Bryan, Punk, Barrett, Taker, Rock or whoever but he's in a different league and it doesn't take much to figure that out.

WWE has actively promoted his MMA career so yes that does factor in. He's 3 time WWE champion whose also dominated the most popular fighting sport in America nowadays. You're not going to waste that on Punk at Survivor Series.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Please, sell me on the Brock Lesnar MEGAPUSH!!!!!*



GillbergReturns said:


> Brock Lesnar was a former NCAA champion so yes I did think he could make an easy transition to MMA. He's an athletic freak.
> 
> *He was 5-1, MMA champion and then suffered serious health problems that derailed his career.
> 
> There's a difference between training and living it and when you compare the tale of the tape Brock dominates in every single category.
> 
> You're delusional if you think anyone in the WWE can hang with Brock. No disrespect to ADR, Bryan, Punk, Barrett, Taker, Rock or whoever but he's in a different league and it doesn't take much to figure that out.*
> 
> *WWE has actively promoted his MMA career so yes that does factor in.* He's 3 time WWE champion whose also dominated the most popular fighting sport in America nowadays. You're not going to waste that on Punk at Survivor Series.


Bolded 1: He still lost his last 2 fights. You can make the excuse of him being sick if you want, but he trained and felt like he could compete so he did and he LOST...convincingly... 2 straight times. I attempted to use the "Couture is old" argument but for the same reason I just gave, that argument is void. If you fight and lose there are no excuses. 

Also being an NCAA champion means jack shit. Being a black belt in jiujitsu means nothing, its all about the actual fight, once again--> fights are not won on paper. There are plenty NCAA champions and the like that will never see Lesnar's "success" in MMA. Considering UFC has guys they treat like tomato cans who have better records than Brock Lesnar tells you about the state of that company. When a 1-1 fighter can challenge for a championship, something in the milk ain't clean. 

Bolded 2: UFC constantly used his WWE career to push him through as well, note the paltry record he had when he was handed the title fight. Anyway lol...okay let's factor it in, he's a loser. He lost his last wrestling match and he lost his last UFC fight. 

So what aura of invincibility? You mean the one the E is trying to recreate by replaying a video package of his highlights from a decade ago? Am I supposed to forget Wrestlemania 20 or Alastair Overeem? I understand the suspension of belief argument but when you want to attach yourself to a wagon and call it "legitimizing" the industry, at least pick a guy who didn't get his ass kicked in his last fight. 

Besides I just read that Dos Caras Jr. (a.k.a Alberto Del Rio) has a 9-5 MMA record, that's better than Lesnar's and he has more experience. I remember he was a running gag around here because Cro Cop kicked his head off, but strangely, Lesnar who got beat to a pulp, is immune to such criticism. 

I'm supposed to laugh at ADR who got beat by one of the best ever and not laugh at Lesnar who also got beat by one of the best? Double standards much? 

I won't go so far as to say Rio could take Lesnar, hell I don't know that but I do know he has a better record and has more experience in the same sport. Take that for what its worth.


----------



## theQman17

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

WWE accidentaly posted a picture of Brock Lesnar's attire at Extreme Rules!!! (But took it out later)


----------



## Ubereem

*Re: Please, sell me on the Brock Lesnar MEGAPUSH!!!!!*



jonoaries said:


> Bolded 1: He still lost his last 2 fights. You can make the excuse of him being sick if you want, but he trained and felt like he could compete so he did and he LOST...convincingly... 2 straight times. I attempted to use the "Couture is old" argument but for the same reason I just gave, that argument is void. If you fight and lose there are no excuses.
> 
> Also being an NCAA champion means jack shit. Being a black belt in jiujitsu means nothing, its all about the actual fight, once again--> fights are not won on paper. There are plenty NCAA champions and the like that will never see Lesnar's "success" in MMA. Considering UFC has guys they treat like tomato cans who have better records than Brock Lesnar tells you about the state of that company. When a 1-1 fighter can challenge for a championship, something in the milk ain't clean.
> 
> Bolded 2: UFC constantly used his WWE career to push him through as well, note the paltry record he had when he was handed the title fight. Anyway lol...okay let's factor it in, he's a loser. He lost his last wrestling match and he lost his last UFC fight.
> 
> So what aura of invincibility? You mean the one the E is trying to recreate by replaying a video package of his highlights from a decade ago? Am I supposed to forget Wrestlemania 20 or Alastair Overeem? I understand the suspension of belief argument but when you want to attach yourself to a wagon and call it "legitimizing" the industry, at least pick a guy who didn't get his ass kicked in his last fight.
> 
> Besides I just read that Dos Caras Jr. (a.k.a Alberto Del Rio) has a 9-5 MMA record, that's better than Lesnar's and he has more experience. I remember he was a running gag around here because Cro Cop kicked his head off, but strangely, Lesnar who got beat to a pulp, is immune to such criticism.
> 
> I'm supposed to laugh at ADR who got beat by one of the best ever and not laugh at Lesnar who also got beat by one of the best? Double standards much?
> 
> I won't go so far as to say Rio could take Lesnar, hell I don't know that but I do know he has a better record and has more experience in the same sport. Take that for what its worth.




lol he may have more fights but del rio fought cans outside of crocop and only reason he fought crocop cause they needed to have another LHK added to his ko list.

brock beat herring in his 3rd fight( good win) mir who was in the best shape of his life and still top 5 to this day, still beat carwin whether he got his ass whooped or not, cain is a cardio freak and would have never stopped that attack, and he stood with the best damn heavyweight striker walking the face of this earth not named badr hari.


so yea i say for how little he was in the game he did pretty damn good, granted yes he only got a title shot cause he would sell tickets.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Lance Storm brought up a lot of great points on the Brock/Cena feud on the latest Observer radio.
> 
> Some points like; last week in the taped promo. The message was he was an ass kicker and wasn't a superstar. Then they have him this week acting like a superstar and a primadona asking for this and that. I never really thought of it like that before, but he's right.


Don't see it as a problem. It just means he isn't one dimensional. He will kick your ass and demand a 1/2 million dollar raise from the suits because he's a war machine and he's the star - Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock Lesnar is not a superstar, he's an 'ass-kicker', yet he wants RAW to be renamed 'WWE Raw starring Brock Lesnar'? This mercenary should go back to the UFC or have another go at playing football. He does not belong anywhere near a WWE ring. He made his bed when he walked out on the company 10 years ago. Now he should lay in it. Hopefully Cena will give him a good beatdown at Extreme Rules.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Please, sell me on the Brock Lesnar MEGAPUSH!!!!!*



jonoaries said:


> Bolded 1: He still lost his last 2 fights. You can make the excuse of him being sick if you want, but he trained and felt like he could compete so he did and he LOST...convincingly... 2 straight times. I attempted to use the "Couture is old" argument but for the same reason I just gave, that argument is void. If you fight and lose there are no excuses.
> 
> Also being an NCAA champion means jack shit. Being a black belt in jiujitsu means nothing, its all about the actual fight, once again--> fights are not won on paper. There are plenty NCAA champions and the like that will never see Lesnar's "success" in MMA. Considering UFC has guys they treat like tomato cans who have better records than Brock Lesnar tells you about the state of that company. When a 1-1 fighter can challenge for a championship, something in the milk ain't clean.
> 
> Bolded 2: UFC constantly used his WWE career to push him through as well, note the paltry record he had when he was handed the title fight. Anyway lol...okay let's factor it in, he's a loser. He lost his last wrestling match and he lost his last UFC fight.
> 
> So what aura of invincibility? You mean the one the E is trying to recreate by replaying a video package of his highlights from a decade ago? Am I supposed to forget Wrestlemania 20 or Alastair Overeem? I understand the suspension of belief argument but when you want to attach yourself to a wagon and call it "legitimizing" the industry, at least pick a guy who didn't get his ass kicked in his last fight.
> 
> Besides I just read that Dos Caras Jr. (a.k.a Alberto Del Rio) has a 9-5 MMA record, that's better than Lesnar's and he has more experience. I remember he was a running gag around here because Cro Cop kicked his head off, but strangely, Lesnar who got beat to a pulp, is immune to such criticism.
> 
> I'm supposed to laugh at ADR who got beat by one of the best ever and not laugh at Lesnar who also got beat by one of the best? Double standards much?
> 
> I won't go so far as to say Rio could take Lesnar, hell I don't know that but I do know he has a better record and has more experience in the same sport. Take that for what its worth.


Being NCAA champion means jack shit? How dense are you? Being NCAA wrestling champion means at one point Brock Lesnar was the best college wrestler in America at his weight class. He's no Kurt Angle but that's quite the accomplishment and shows his athletic ability that could one day translate to the sport. Then again I guess you know more than Dana White who took a 1-1 fighter and immediately pushed him to the of his industry. He didn't do it to make a joke of his industry. He did it because of his name and because he had the skills to live up the hype.

With all due respect to Del Rio because I'm sure he's a tough guy but there's a difference between fighting MMA in a mask at a local gym and fighting the best fighters in the world. We all saw just how talented Del Rio was in his fight against Cro Cop. If Del Rio had any meaningful victories or titles maybe you'd have a point but you don't. Del Rio has some expierence in MMA, Brock Lesnar is a former champ. 

Yes you are. Am I suppose to forget that Punk lost every single PPV for a year straight before he got pushed to the moon 3 months later? Am I suppose to forget that Jericho was jobbing to Heath Slater? Under your logic what kind of best in the world feud is that?

Whether you want to admit it or not you're forgetting alot less than you are with every other wrestler.

What Brock laid out in that interview was fact. He was dominant at a collegiate level, dominant in the WWE and became the youngest champ ever, dominant in the MMA. Yeah he's fallen since and is only back because he's fallen but if Brock Lesnar is going work again in the WWE and that 5 million they spent on him is going be worth their while he has to be dominant til Mania.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps

*Orton/Lesnar feud up next?*

- We noted earlier that a Brock Lesnar vs. Randy Orton feud for SummerSlam was discussed recently within WWE. Apparently that is the current plan in place. Lesnar will begin feuding with Orton after John Cena unless things change.

Thoughts?


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Orton/Lesnar feud up next?*

Numerous thread have been started on this and have been closed or merged with the Brock Lesnar sticky thread so if/when this gets moved or close just and FYI.

Could be a very good fued, from a match stand point for sure, promos will need to be short though or a 3rd wheel "mouthpiece" needs to be added IMO.

I just hope the WWE just isn't doing the whole "your only a top guy" b/c I left storyline line again with Orton/Lesnar, IF this is the actual plan, b/c the caviat line of "plans could change" was added.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Orton/Lesnar feud up next?*

I haven't been this excited about the WWE since 2005.

Let's hope that this feud is done right. If so then we have plenty more months of quality entertainment from the WWE.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Orton vs. Lesnar SummerSlam News*



Johncena-hhh said:


> We noted earlier that a Brock Lesnar vs. Randy Orton feud for SummerSlam was discussed recently within WWE. Apparently that is the current plan in place. Lesnar will begin feuding with Orton after John Cena unless things change.
> 
> source: PWInsider


Orton's gonna get destroyed like the last time he faced Lesnar and totally squished like a bug like when he faced Mark Henry


----------



## sean901

*Re: Orton/Lesnar feud up next?*

Hope it will be. Two extremly chrisma men its has to be good


----------



## thelegendkiller

*Re: Orton/Lesnar feud up next?*

Youngest WWE champion Vs Former Youngest WWE champion.

Rehash of Best in the world Vs Best in the world ?


----------



## thelegendkiller

*Re: Orton/Lesnar feud up next?*



Edgeheadpeeps said:


> - We noted earlier that a Brock Lesnar vs. Randy Orton feud for SummerSlam was discussed recently within WWE. Apparently that is the current plan in place. Lesnar will begin feuding with Orton after John Cena unless things change.
> 
> Thoughts?


I think Orton is going to destroy Kane and beat the living hell out of him to look strong to go against Lesnar  .. Kane is everyone's personal bitch


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Orton/Lesnar feud up next?*



thelegendkiller said:


> Youngest WWE champion Vs Former Youngest WWE champion.
> 
> Rehash of Best in the world Vs Best in the world ?


And to those claiming Orton's win wiped Lesnar's off the record, officially WWE recognise Lesnar as youngest WWE Champion and Orton youngest World Champion. I dunno why people claimed that Lesnar's record was broken when clearly its not. Both titles obviously have different lineage


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Lance Storm brought up a lot of great points on the Brock/Cena feud on the latest Observer radio.
> 
> Some points like; last week in the taped promo. The message was he was an ass kicker and wasn't a superstar. Then they have him this week acting like a superstar and a primadona asking for this and that. I never really thought of it like that before, but he's right.
> 
> People should give it a listen.


Maybe I'm dense, or maybe Lance Storm is being too literal...

But I took Lesnar's "I'm not a superstar" to indicate that he's not a "safe" WWE-controlled "WWE Superstar" who is here to entertain the fans and enjoy the life he's always dreamed of having, because none of that is true with him. In this instance, "superstar" was referring to the WWE's definition of "superstar," where Primo, Kofi Kingston and John Cena are all WWE superstars who go to the live events and put on the best show they can for the sake of the paying fans. In other words, he's not like Cena who is on call 24/7, on "Titan Time" as Hulk Hogan used to call it, where they can call you up at 3:00 am and tell you they need to fly 8,000 miles around the world and you get up, take a quick shower, pack your bags and march out the door. He's not going to play by WWE corporate's rules, he's going to make his own, and I thought the following week's Raw--while the execution was questionable--further cemented this with him barking demands to Laurinaitis.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



DesolationRow said:


> Maybe I'm dense, or maybe Lance Storm is being too literal...
> 
> But I took Lesnar's "I'm not a superstar" to indicate that he's not a "safe" WWE-controlled "WWE Superstar" who is here to entertain the fans and enjoy the life he's always dreamed of having, because none of that is true with him. In this instance, "superstar" was referring to the WWE's definition of "superstar," where Primo, Kofi Kingston and John Cena are all WWE superstars who go to the live events and put on the best show they can for the sake of the paying fans. In other words, he's not like Cena who is on call 24/7, on "Titan Time" as Hulk Hogan used to call it, where they can call you up at 3:00 am and tell you they need to fly 8,000 miles around the world and you get up, take a quick shower, pack your bags and march out the door. He's not going to play by WWE corporate's rules, he's going to make his own, and I thought the following week's Raw--while the execution was questionable--further cemented this with him barking demands to Laurinaitis.


Might sound strange but one direction I could see the whole program with Lesnar going is him wanting to control WWE. He all ready told Laurinaitis that every decision he makes as GM as to be ran by him first so one idea could be that over time he started thinking about trying to take Johnny Ace's or Triple H's job & take over WWE.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Lesnar, Cena, and more*

The current storyline between John Cena and Brock Lesnar is very interesting. It seems that WWE has finally re-learned how to make people interested in a Cena match. Now I believe that this story line can go further. At Extreme Rules Lesnar wins. That much is obvious.

But what happens next?


----------



## 211544

*Re: Lesnar, Cena, and more*

Cena looks back and finally releases he should have gave into the hate.

He becomes Kane's apprentice and goes on to end Taker's streak.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*Re: Lesnar, Cena, and more*

After Extreme Rules Cena comes out, gives a speech apologizing to the kids, says Hustle, Loyalty, and Respect ain't gonna cut it no more. Changes his slogan to Eddie's Lie, Cheat, Steal. Starts a Mexican stable with Hunico and Camacho. I was serious until the Hunico part.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The Hardcore Show said:


> Might sound strange but one direction I could see the whole program with Lesnar going is him wanting to control WWE. He all ready told Laurinaitis that every decision he makes as GM as to be ran by him first so one idea could be that over time he started thinking about trying to take Johnny Ace's or Triple H's job & take over WWE.


That sounds about right to me. I think it's going to be a bit like WCW with Brock Lesnar playing Hollywood Hogan and Laurinaitis playing Bischoff. (I _know_ others have made this comparison after Monday night, it's just too obvious.) Laurinaitis is trying to reshape WWE forever so he has an everlasting legacy, and he sees Lesnar as his ticket; Lesnar, meanwhile, aims to control WWE for the sake of $$$, power, fame, championships, etceteras. Also because he just likes beating people up as he said. 

WWE's been lacking a truly dominant top heel for a long time now but at least for another 11 months and a week or so, it appears they're probably set with Lesnar playing the role and Laurinaitis playing the egomaniac behind the big desk who lets the monster out. 

It's like a Coen Brothers film.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Cool VT from SD:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Is Vince crazy feeding Cena to Brock Lesnar???*

Is Vince crazy feeding Cena to Brock Lesnar??? that guy is gonna destroy Cena on Sunday at Extreme Rules. Yeah I know wrestling is fake and its probably been discussd with Brock thats hes in WWE and he cant actually hurt guys here but Brock has been in the UFC where he beat the living daylights out of the guys he had fights with. So now here is Vince putting the poster boy/the face of the company against a guy like Brock Lesnar who can fight for real. Just seeing Brock legit punch Cena for real in the face is enough to know he will do more damage to Cena on Sunday. What is Vince doing???. And for your information im no Cena fan I hate him actually hes hogged the spotlight to long and needs to go away. Im all for Brock winning on Sunday. But I just think WTF if Vince thinking puttting Cena in a match against Brock Lesnar who is an actual UFC fighter now. God help Cena on Sunday lol. And dont start hating on me for this thread its just what I am thinking right now


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Is Vince crazy feeding Cena to Brock Lesnar???*

there has been MMA fighters in the ring before...Ken Shamrock and the other dude who pissed kurt angle off because he got him in a lock and kurt couldn't get out lawl.


----------



## RawIsWiz28

*Re: Is Vince crazy feeding Cena to Brock Lesnar???*

Cena will more than likely overcome the odds like always though. 
I see Two outcomes, Cena overcomes the odds or he gets the beating of his life which leads to a big return later on?


----------



## the modern myth

*Re: Is Vince crazy feeding Cena to Brock Lesnar???*

I think that it's part of a larger storyline. I think Cena will take the loss tomorrow night and then disappear for a while to readjust his character (he should come back with a more serious, more focused character rather than the friendly, laughing, joking guy he is now). I foresee Lesnar ploughing through a lot of people (CM Punk, Triple H, Randy Orton) before facing a harder, more focused, more aggressive John Cena in a rematch next year. If Lesnar has a twelve month contract, you have to believe he'll lay down for the WWE's top guy before he leaves again. 

Either way, I don't think that Cena has anything to worry about from Lesnar in the ring.


----------



## bananakin94

*Re: Is Vince crazy feeding Cena to Brock Lesnar???*



the modern myth said:


> I think that it's part of a larger storyline. I think Cena will take the loss tomorrow night and then disappear for a while to readjust his character (he should come back with a more serious, more focused character rather than the friendly, laughing, joking guy he is now). I foresee Lesnar ploughing through a lot of people (CM Punk, Triple H, Randy Orton) before facing a harder, more focused, more aggressive John Cena in a rematch next year. If Lesnar has a twelve month contract, you have to believe he'll lay down for the WWE's top guy before he leaves again.
> 
> Either way, I don't think that Cena has anything to worry about from Lesnar in the ring.


This. It's all part of a bigger picture, losing to Punk twice, losing to Rock, and then losing to Lesnar is tough to swallow.
Cena will probably go through a character change because of it. like Modern Myth said, he'll come back more serious and focused. Lesnar will destroy some of the company's top guys if Cena takes time off. Then a new and improved Cena will come back and save the day

Either Lesnar injures Cena at Extreme Rules, or Cena contemplates quitting or taking time off to reflect on himself.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Lesnar, Cena, and more*



Aytiau said:


> Cena looks back and finally releases he should have gave into the hate.
> 
> He becomes Kane's apprentice and goes on to end Taker's streak.


John Cena should of embraced the hate then he wouldnt have Brock to deal with


----------



## the modern myth

*Re: Is Vince crazy feeding Cena to Brock Lesnar???*



bananakin94 said:


> This. It's all part of a bigger picture, losing to Punk twice, losing to Rock, and then losing to Lesnar is tough to swallow.
> Cena will probably go through a character change because of it. like Modern Myth said, he'll come back more serious and focused. Lesnar will destroy some of the company's top guys if Cena takes time off. Then a new and improved Cena will come back and save the day
> 
> *Either Lesnar injures Cena at Extreme Rules, or Cena contemplates quitting or taking time off to reflect on himself.*


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. Maybe both, actually. Maybe have Cena cut a promo in the ring announcing that he is considering quitting. If Lesnar comes out and beats the shit out of him anyway, injuring him, it gives Cena a great angle for his return ("I was going to step down and retire _but_ you still attacked me!?") The unnecessary attack from Lesnar could be the wake up call that makes Cena switch things up a notch and get more focused.


----------



## Samuray

*Re: Lesnar, Cena, and more*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> John Cena should of embraced the hate then he wouldnt have Brock to deal with



are you as dumb as your role model?


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Is Vince crazy feeding Cena to Brock Lesnar???*

dude , it's not rocket science .. punch a guy , fake punch a guy 

it's not like Brock is gonna spend the night memorizing how to throw a punch


----------



## Cynic

*Re: Is Vince crazy feeding Cena to Brock Lesnar???*

Anyone who suggests Brock Lesnar should lose this match is just unbelievably stupid. And that's not me being a dick, that's just basic wrestling logic. Lesnar is the biggest star the wrestling industry has, he's not going to lose his first damn match.


----------



## Samuray

*Re: Is Vince crazy feeding Cena to Brock Lesnar???*

He will get "injured". Return later when Lesnar is WWE champ. Rock will return too. They will have #1 contenders match for WWE title... Cena will go over The Rock. Then he goes to Wrestlemania and beats Lesnar for the title. and Lesnar goes away for good. (Y)


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Is Vince crazy feeding Cena to Brock Lesnar???*

Yeah let's have Lesnar come back and lose his first match instead of making him a huge dominant heel that Cena, Orton or Punk will be able to take down later.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Jobberwacky said:


> Cool VT from SD:



my god that was excellent


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Is Vince crazy feeding Cena to Brock Lesnar???*

Engage Super Cena mode. Overcome all odds. Squash Brock after 4 F-5's. Win.


----------



## Certified G

*Re: Is Vince crazy feeding Cena to Brock Lesnar???*

Vince has been feeding the entire WWE roster to Cena for the last 6 years. It is only logical to have Lesnar go over Cena.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Is Vince crazy feeding Cena to Brock Lesnar???*

Cena isnt going to be Beating Brock Anytime soon, Cena will be destroyed, then come back around SS to a different fued... Brock will only lose one big match, and that will be to Rock at next year WM.. Cena will come back to face Taker imo


----------



## the modern myth

*Re: Is Vince crazy feeding Cena to Brock Lesnar???*



Scott Button said:


> Cena isnt going to be Beating Brock Anytime soon, Cena will be destroyed, then come back around SS to a different fued... Brock will only lose one big match, and that will be to Rock at next year WM.. Cena will come back to face Taker imo


I think that when Cena comes back, he'll beat Lord Tensai (getting some retribution from their match the other week), then The Rock (in a #1 contender match at Elimination Chamber next year) and then Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania next year.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Jobberwacky said:


> Cool VT from SD:


Wow, Money. 

Besides the awesome Brock promo and the fact that he came across as a total badass, they showed different angles of the Rock Bottom at WM28. I want to see the stadium shot when Rock got the pin, hopefully they will show it one day. I don't care if it's a DVD or a fan in the crowd, just wants to see that.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The Lesnar promos have been so good. And that smile before giving John Cena the F5 sold the whole feud for me.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Lesnar, Cena, and more*



Samuray said:


> are you as dumb as your role model?


Kelly Kelly isnt dumb. She can kick ass in the ring


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

No, she can't.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Wow, Money.



 Ha, i saw you had posted and thought you would call money. I agree, it's a great package as per usual. 

I do find the Cena part strange, i'm glad they've highlighted how far he has fallen and how the losses have affected him and now his back is against the wall. It just seems like there is no chance he can overcome Brock, which would usually play into his superman story, but that would be suicide to pull here and i don't see Cena's predicament having any sudden upturn in fortune. Not here and not vs Brock, this has to cement how dominant he says he is with a big display. 

The way they are pushing home with how much of a machine Brock is, and how bad a position Cena is in really makes me suspect something major has to give way with this match. Are we seeing the end of John Cena as we know it? The repeated use of Edge telling Cena to wake up. Brock saying, i don't care about anybody but Brock Lesnar, telling us how he's come back to be the face of the E and that Cena is standing in his way? 

There are a lot of signs in the video hinting at Cena being taken out of the game to further the Brock taking over the company angle, and thus Cena's continued character development. I hope whatever happens we get a great match, this should be brutal, the outcome should dictate future events. 

If Cena is to get injured i hope it goes right, i know some are paranoid about Brock going overboard and i don't think it will be intentional at all, but if he is required to legit fuck Cena up then things could possibly go wrong. I think i'm just being paranoid too here probably.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: Is Vince crazy feeding Cena to Brock Lesnar???*



the modern myth said:


> I think that when Cena comes back, he'll beat Lord Tensai (getting some retribution from their match the other week), then The Rock (in a #1 contender match at Elimination Chamber next year) and then Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania next year.


Vomit. If that happens as you say, then Cena will be entering his 8th year as the top guy in the company. Even Hogan didn't get that long. How about pushing someone to be your next face of the company and have Cena enter HHH/HBK mode of being an upper mid-carder.

What else will there be for the man to do after that?

Have Cena come back and avenge his loss to Brock then put over the next man of the company as clean as humanly possible.


----------



## erik027

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

It would be cool If Brock destroyed Ryback in a squash match. lol


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock is beating Cena. Theres no way Cena is beating Brock on his return he didnt come back to get beat by Cena. Cena is gonna get an ass beating of a lifetime


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Lesnar, Cena, and more*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly isnt dumb. She can kick ass in the ring


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Anyway...

There's no way even WWE booked by a deranged madman like Vince McMahon in 2012 is booking anything but Cena getting torn apart by Lesnar. There's literally no reason on earth for Cena to win this match. They've already exhaustively detailed just how much his world has been hit by an asteroid beginning at Wrestlemania and contuing right to the very bitter end of Raw. If they book anything else, they're foolish. They could book it like, Lesnar is pummeling Cena into peanut brittle, Cena puts forth a tiny little comeback, Johnny Ace/David Otunga distract Cena, Lesnar goes on to viciously demolish Cena to the point where the referee simply calls the match. Cena doesn't really lose a damned thing from that at all, not on iota, and Lesnar looks like a horrifying monster.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar should win and win without any dirty tricks.

Lesnar is big enough and believable enough to beat Cena. 

Booking Brock to win and winning clean is the only way.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar is so easy to book that it's even more obvious that they're going to fuck him up. 

Simple:
ER - Lesnar/Cena - Cena, destroyed in a short match with Brock getting 99% of the offence.
SS - Lesnar/Orton - Orton, destroyed, you can do it in a competitive match but still, Lesnar gets all the offence.
SVS - Lesnar/HHH - HHH, destroyed. 
RR - Lesnar in the Rumble just gives 10-15 F5s and eliminating himself.

February, Brock cut a promo that there's no competition for him, they're all a joke, there's nothing left for him to do here: 

IF YA SMELL...

Crowd going crazy, Rock and Brock face to face, no words with intense staredown, you sold WM on the spot.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Rock316AE sent that to WWE in an email.

Perfect booking.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

How do you have a competitive match with one guy getting all of the offense? Unless it's like Undertaker/Edge at Wrestlemania XXIV with the underdog countering the monster's maneuvers to stay alive for a long while. Why would Brock enter the Royal Rumble only to eliminate himself? 

By itself, Rock coming back to confront Lesnar sounds pretty cool, though. But is Lesnar WWE Champion at that point? (Because Rock spoke of becoming WWE Champion again.) 

I'd also be cool with Laurinaitis telling Lesnar that the only way for him to truly become The Face of WWE, after going through so many guys, is to take The Streak. 

Either course is fine by me, personally.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Lesnar is so easy to book that it's even more obvious that they're going to fuck him up.
> 
> Simple:
> ER - Lesnar/Cena - Cena, destroyed in a short match with Brock getting 99% of the offence.
> SS - Lesnar/Orton - Orton, destroyed, you can do it in a competitive match but still, Lesnar gets all the offence.
> SVS - Lesnar/HHH - HHH, destroyed.
> RR - Lesnar in the Rumble just gives 10-15 F5s and eliminating himself.
> 
> February, Brock cut a promo that there's no competition for him, they're all a joke, there's nothing left for him to do here:
> 
> IF YA SMELL...
> 
> Crowd going crazy, Rock and Brock face to face, no words with intense staredown, you sold WM on the spot.


I'd personally have Lesnar win the WWE Title somewhere in that time frame and hold it on the Road to WM29, and have Rock win the Rumble to set up the main event. Everything else looks great, though.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock goes on a winning streak. Wins the strap
Loses it to Cena(get mad) because undertaker interferes(returns for the 4395th time)
Lesnar is mad because he lost the strap and his winning streak so he vows to end Takers streak

Boom we get closer to this epic moment





ITWASASHOOTURNEDWORK

Have rock win the rumble and face cena for the strap at mania

1.5million buys guaranteed(not really)


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I like *kokepepsi*'s ideas as well. It's too bad Vince and WWE are extremely unlikely to use Taker in a non-kayfabe context, because the news of Taker/Lesnar a year and a half ago was big for both pro wrestling and MMA fans.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

If Cena cant stop Lesnar Orton stands about 0.1% chance of beating him

:lmao


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

What I meant with the offence is that you know Lesnar is dominant and can end it in 10 seconds but Orton using desperate tactics to take him down or something like that. It's a Summerslam main event after all, you can't give the fans a complete squash...Taker/Edge is a good example.

Brock can do a run-in in the Rumble just to show his dominance before the big WM announcement. I don't know about the title, they can do a storyline that this is about the entire industry's pride and it's bigger than the title. You know the unrealistic hype of "the fate of the business is on the line", in this situation people would buy it.

Brock/Taker is the same booking just with Taker instead of Rock. You need to sacrifice a lot in the way to WM29, but if you want to maximize Lesnar's worth, this is the perfect way.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The reason why I don't like the Lesnar destroys everyone and then Rock is the only guy left is that I wouldn't buy Rock as a threat.
Yes he was kickass 8yrs ago and beat Cena last year.... But does that really make him a threat vs Brock who at this point has beaten all the top guys.
Same with Austin I wouldn't buy it. Even worst imo.

With taker he has that storyline were once a year he is unstopabble so it would work better and OMG TAKER STREAK MIGHT DRAW FINALLY Streak vs Streak = BUYS


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I have no interest on seeing Lesnar vs Undertaker at Wrestlemania because Undertaker simply will WIN NO MATTER WHAT.
Much rather see Rock vs Lesnar.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'll be interested to see how Lesnar looks physically tomorrow, he looked huge and a lot more lean on Monday in comparison to the Raw he returned, which is good.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**










Comparison picture between Raw on 23/04 and 02/04.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



kokepepsi said:


> The reason why I don't like the Lesnar destroys everyone and then Rock is the only guy left is that I wouldn't buy Rock as a threat.
> 
> With taker he has that storyline were once a year he is unstopabble so it would work better and OMG TAKER STREAK MIGHT DRAW FINALLY Streak vs Streak = BUYS



By that reasoning, how can we take serious Lesnar as a threat to the streak? 

We know Taker is unstoppable every WM and that Brock wouldn't gain anything from it, and that he would probably be leaving soon after so why would they give it him? They wouldn't. I suppose from a casual perspective it may work.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm so sick of the that bull shit booking pattern where the heel runs through the whole roster then a returning face saves the day. Especially if it isn't a full-timer like Rock ultimately going over Lesnar. 

I think we all can agree that Lesnar should destroy Cena tomorrow. After that Lesnar should go over HHH, then feud with a returning Cena, then feud with ABA Undertaker.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Jobberwacky said:


> By that reasoning, how can we take serious Lesnar as a threat to the streak?
> 
> We know Taker is unstoppable every WM and that Brock wouldn't gain anything from it, and that he would probably be leaving soon after so why would they give it him? They wouldn't. I suppose from a casual perspective it may work.


Brock could lose and Taker adds more legitimacy to his streak which it needs. And it will actually seem like Lesnar could end it form a kayfabe POV which has not happened since 2001(at that point streak was not even important)
And you supposed to book for the casual fans not the smarks.



#Mark said:


> I'm so sick of the that bull shit booking pattern where the heel runs through the whole roster then a returning face saves the day. Especially if it isn't a full-timer like Rock ultimately going over Lesnar.
> 
> I think we all can agree that Lesnar should destroy Cena tomorrow. After that Lesnar should go over HHH, then feud with a returning Cena, then feud with ABA Undertaker.


Yes this is what I have in mind.
Execept he loses to Cena because of Undertaker(American bad ass would be cool as maybe they might let him do some UFC type of stuff) oh and obv cena needs to get his loss back at some point


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



NathWFC said:


> Comparison picture between Raw on 23/04 and 02/04.


Seems his NECK disappeared.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



NathWFC said:


> Comparison picture between Raw on 23/04 and 02/04.


Wow, he shed a lot of weight in three weeks. I knew he had but this really hammers that point home. Encouraging.


----------



## justbringitbitch

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Simply Flawless said:


> If Cena cant stop Lesnar Orton stands about 0.1% chance of beating him
> 
> :lmao


and how is that, because the happy go lucky smiley character who is never serious, even after getting his mouth busted couldn't beat lesnar, how could a bad ass who doesn't care about rules, hell actually prefers no rules, not have a chance, 

yeah, i see you thought that through


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Lesnar is so easy to book that it's even more obvious that they're going to fuck him up.
> 
> Simple:
> ER - Lesnar/Cena - Cena, destroyed in a short match with Brock getting 99% of the offence.
> SS - Lesnar/Orton - Orton, destroyed, you can do it in a competitive match but still, Lesnar gets all the offence.
> SVS - Lesnar/HHH - HHH, destroyed.
> RR - Lesnar in the Rumble just gives 10-15 F5s and eliminating himself.
> 
> February, Brock cut a promo that there's no competition for him, they're all a joke, there's nothing left for him to do here:
> 
> IF YA SMELL...
> 
> Crowd going crazy, Rock and Brock face to face, no words with intense staredown, you sold WM on the spot.


:mark:

I think Taker would be a better choice though


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock is a machine in the gym.

I knew he'd lose weight easy.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Lesnar is so easy to book that it's even more obvious that they're going to fuck him up.
> 
> Simple:
> ER - Lesnar/Cena - Cena, destroyed in a short match with Brock getting 99% of the offence.
> SS - Lesnar/Orton - Orton, destroyed, you can do it in a competitive match but still, Lesnar gets all the offence.
> SVS - Lesnar/HHH - HHH, destroyed.
> RR - Lesnar in the Rumble just gives 10-15 F5s and eliminating himself.
> 
> February, Brock cut a promo that there's no competition for him, they're all a joke, there's nothing left for him to do here:
> 
> IF YA SMELL...
> 
> Crowd going crazy, Rock and Brock face to face, no words with intense staredown, you sold WM on the spot.


Exactly, awesome scenario.


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Lesnar is so easy to book that it's even more obvious that they're going to fuck him up.
> 
> Simple:
> ER - Lesnar/Cena - Cena, destroyed in a short match with Brock getting 99% of the offence.
> SS - Lesnar/Orton - Orton, destroyed, you can do it in a competitive match but still, Lesnar gets all the offence.
> SVS - Lesnar/HHH - HHH, destroyed.
> RR - Lesnar in the Rumble just gives 10-15 F5s and eliminating himself.
> 
> February, Brock cut a promo that there's no competition for him, they're all a joke, there's nothing left for him to do here:
> 
> IF YA SMELL...
> 
> Crowd going crazy, Rock and Brock face to face, no words with intense staredown, you sold WM on the spot.



I like it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Wait a minute is it already clear that he will only wrestle at the big four?


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Here's my slight issue with Brock/Rock. First of all, yes it's a HUGE money match and all that and yes I want to see it. Also, yes, I completely understand the need to make Brock look as strong as possible, unbeatable, heading into that match. But haing him run through all the top guys of the full-time/part-time roster sends what message exactly, you know? It's one thing to squash jobbers/mid carders for a year, but we're talking WWE's top of the top, the people who will be carrying the show when both Rock and Brock leave. It makes sense for Cena to lose because of his current predicament. But were a feud with HHH to happen, the story they would no doubt tell would dictate that HHH win but at the same time, Brock shouldn't lose either. How do you book around that. With Orton, this will be his first HUGE storyline since HHH/McMahons in 09, he's been on a bit of a downward streak for the past few months, he also lost at Mania and he's not even at the level of HHH and Cena. What do you do with him after losing to Brock? Then of course there's Punk who if they do have a program, logically you would want to put your rising star over but they can't because again, Brock needs to be kept super strong until the headline match at Mania. It's a real catch 22 imo. I understand completely the need to keep Brock strong but at the same time, I really don't want to see him run rampant over everybody to build to a no doubt HUGE match, but a match between 2 guys who will be gone in a year and that benefits absolutely nobody but Vince McMahon and his pockets in the long run.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Starbuck said:


> Here's my slight issue with Brock/Rock. First of all, yes it's a HUGE money match and all that and yes I want to see it. Also, yes, I completely understand the need to make Brock look as strong as possible, unbeatable, heading into that match. But haing him run through all the top guys of the full-time/part-time roster sends what message exactly, you know? It's one thing to squash jobbers/mid carders for a year, but we're talking WWE's top of the top, the people who will be carrying the show when both Rock and Brock leave. It makes sense for Cena to lose because of his current predicament. But were a feud with HHH to happen, the story they would no doubt tell would dictate that HHH win but at the same time, Brock shouldn't lose either. How do you book around that. With Orton, this will be his first HUGE storyline since HHH/McMahons in 09, he's been on a bit of a downward streak for the past few months, he also lost at Mania and he's not even at the level of HHH and Cena. What do you do with him after losing to Brock? Then of course there's Punk who if they do have a program, logically you would want to put your rising star over but they can't because again, Brock needs to be kept super strong until the headline match at Mania. It's a real catch 22 imo. I understand completely the need to keep Brock strong but at the same time, I really don't want to see him run rampant over everybody to build to a no doubt HUGE match, but a match between 2 guys who will be gone in a year and that benefits absolutely nobody but Vince McMahon and his pockets in the long run.


It seems to me that you have more of an issue with Brock dominating everyone leading up to WM than you do with Rock/Brock. Brock beating/dominating everyone leading up to WM is just an idea thrown out by people on the forums. It doesn't make any sense to have Brock DOMINATE everyone for a year. They could easily book it so that Brock either weasels his way into wins, or he could win via interference. He doesn't have to beat everyone clean. Triple H used to do it all the time when he was a heel and I loved it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Starbuck said:


> Here's my slight issue with Brock/Rock. First of all, yes it's a HUGE money match and all that and yes I want to see it. Also, yes, I completely understand the need to make Brock look as strong as possible, unbeatable, heading into that match. But haing him run through all the top guys of the full-time/part-time roster sends what message exactly, you know? It's one thing to squash jobbers/mid carders for a year, but we're talking WWE's top of the top, the people who will be carrying the show when both Rock and Brock leave. It makes sense for Cena to lose because of his current predicament. But were a feud with HHH to happen, the story they would no doubt tell would dictate that HHH win but at the same time, Brock shouldn't lose either. How do you book around that. With Orton, this will be his first HUGE storyline since HHH/McMahons in 09, he's been on a bit of a downward streak for the past few months, he also lost at Mania and he's not even at the level of HHH and Cena. What do you do with him after losing to Brock? Then of course there's Punk who if they do have a program, logically you would want to put your rising star over but they can't because again, Brock needs to be kept super strong until the headline match at Mania. It's a real catch 22 imo. I understand completely the need to keep Brock strong but at the same time, I really don't want to see him run rampant over everybody to build to a no doubt HUGE match, but a match between 2 guys who will be gone in a year and that benefits absolutely nobody but Vince McMahon and his pockets in the long run.


You have to understand the people who want Brock/Rock and will seemingly accept nothing else for Mania don't really care about long term plans past WM. They just want to see the epic match, which it will be if it happens, and then not care how anyone else looks.

It's why I'd like at least one of them to work with Punk at Mania to really put him over. HHH also works, and Punk should still get a return win over him from NOC last year, but Punk beating an unstoppable Brock or a Rock who beat Cena in what was called the biggest match of the year would be perfect. I'd rather he face Rock though, if for nothing else the reaction of people (Rock316AE) if it happens and if Rock were to lose. :lmao

For Brock, I've said it before but have him face Taker. That could be a big money match if built and promoted correctly and even though to "smarks" it's obvious Taker will win, to the casuals? Lesnar is probably the biggest threat Taker has for a number of reasons. Punk/Rock would also be money and it would be helping the future of the company.

Only thing is where does this put Cena? Not to mention if HHH isn't retired, what does he do? Putting them together in a match would be pretty random, and no one else fresh would really be able to match up. I mean they could use them to put over a couple of rising stars. Ryback? Ambrose? If they both got wins over Cena and HHH, that would be two new stars right there. It'll be odd seeing Cena in an undercard match and same with HHH to an extent (though he did just face Sheamus a couple years ago so it's not as odd).

I don't really have a problem with Lesnar plowing through guys like Cena and HHH (and even Taker if it's before Mania) since they're established no matter what Lesnar does to them and it only benefits Lesnar. Even a guy like Orton, I can't see him really getting back on his feet and he's completely out of steam. However if Lesnar goes through guys like Punk, Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, Barrett... guys who are the future of the company whether we like them all or not would be a terrible move unless they give Lesnar a competitive match and it isn't just Lesnar mowing through them. I like Rock316AE's plan for Lesnar and the guys he topples on the way to Mania... though I'd rather Taker's gong hits than Rock's "IF YA SMELL"


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Cant wait to see Brock kick Cena's ass tonight at Extreme Rules


----------



## MIZizAwesome

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Why don't you make a cena thread also.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I agree with *Starbuck*. I also think Lesnar/Undertaker wouild be great just as *Obis* says; it offers the Streak something new and dynamic, and while it's not as "OH MY GOD! HUGE!" as Rock/Brock, it would still be a colossal match and in some ways Lesnar would legitimately pose a bigger threat to the Streak than anyone before, even if most of us know he'd end up losing in the end. Truth be told, I think the only way I could genuinely, fully get behind Rock/Brock at Wrestlemania XXIX is if I *knew* that at least Rock was going to stick around on-and-off for one more year. There are so many alternate plans/ideas cooking on so many burners here but if WWE is dead set on having Brock vs. Rock take place, and probably Undertaker vs. Cena take place, both at Wrestlemania XXIX, I'd like to see them have Cena finally turn heel in his match against Undertaker and as much as it may pain Undertaker marks, I'd sincerely consider having him take the Streak... _Or_, have Cena come closer than anyone ever before, still lose, and then after the match concludes give Taker the biggest, most vicious beatdown he's ever experienced to close Wrestlemania out. Cena could then either state that he took the Streak outright or he retired The Undertaker, in either case he would draw unreal heat for it. If you have Rock end Brock's reign of terror and then leave, I'd try to build to Cena/Rock II at Wrestlemania 30, this time with an actually entertaining feud with Cena as the heel, giving WWE the booking advantage of it being heel/face so they don't have to endlessly protect both guys and keep the feud sanitized. Then have Cena beat Rock at Wrestlemania 30.

You can ask what that does for the future, and I'd say that it creates the dynamic of Cena as the undisputed top heel of the entire WWE. You can then work feuds like face Orton/heel Cena, face Sheamus/heel Cena, face Punk/heel Cena, etceteras. Depending on timing and who's hot and whatnot, whoever put up a great fight against Cena would look good, and whoever finally defeated Cena would reach an even higher level of stardom. For the long-term future, though, Cena playing heel would supply the vacuum necessary to build new stars altogether, just as Triple H at the top of Raw as the kingpin heel supplied plenty of space in which Orton and then more meaningfully Batista, could fully develop and in the latter's case completely blow up. 

*Starbuck* went over where I'm questioning Rock/Brock. What does it do for the future? 

Of course, it's very possible that Lesnar could return after a hiatus in 2013 yet again. He's only now entering his mid-30s. But I'd say right now it's impossible to know where his head will be 11 months from now. Maybe he will have actually fallen in love with pro wrestling this time out (hmm... lol) or he'll be content with the $5 million and goodness know what bonus streams that were guaranteed by his contract and simply fade away. Personally, I'm guessing that, like most things in life, it'll fall somewhere between those two extremes.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



> Cody Rhodes Angry At Brock Lesnar's Return, Talks Tonight's PPV
> 
> 
> On The Rock and Brock Lesnar's recent returns: "Well, I mean, I walked into The Rock's dressing room at WrestleMania and thanked him for the number of people who were there that night and the number of people who ordered it on pay per view. I have such respect for The Rock. And now with the return of Brock … it's completely different than The Rock. But for me, it kind of just made me angry and not in a way like, 'Oh, blast. They get to be on another pay per view.' More in a way that – I'm out there working. I never take a day off. I never plan on taking a day off. I'm so in love with the wrestling business I couldn't see myself going away. And these guys have that ability to come back in because they have that presence, they have that following and are just automatically accepted as superstars again. So there's something to learn and something to be kind of irritated from that whole Attitude Era generation, but I get it from both the good and the bad."



so i guess Rhodes is gonna be to Brock Lesnar what CM Punk was to The Rock ?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

He didn't really say anthing bad there to Brock. He's just annoyed that they can do it, and he can't.

No big deal.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

It's safe to say that the WWE will have HHH, Lesnar, Taker, Rock, Cena, Orton, Punk and Jericho at Mania next year. 

WWE really needs to think long and hard on whether they want a card that would produce a huge buyrate that they won't necessarily benefit in the future from or a card that may not produce a huge buyrate but may pay dividends in the future.

If they want the huge buyrate I say they go: HHH/Punk, Brock/Rock for the WWE title, Cena/Taker, Jericho/Orton for the world title.

If they want to benefit in the future: Jericho/Orton for the world title, Brock/Taker, Punk/HHH, Cena/Rock 2 for the WWE title.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



> Jericho/Orton for the world title, Brock/Taker, Punk/HHH, Cena/Rock 2 for the WWE title.


That doesnt benefit the future at all.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



#Mark said:


> It's safe to say that the WWE will have HHH, Lesnar, Taker, Rock, Cena, Orton, Punk and Jericho at Mania next year.
> 
> WWE really needs to think long and hard on whether they want a card that would produce a huge buyrate that they won't necessarily benefit in the future from or a card that may not produce a huge buyrate but may pay dividends in the future.
> 
> If they want the huge buyrate I say they go: HHH/Punk, Brock/Rock for the WWE title, Cena/Taker, Jericho/Orton for the world title.
> 
> *If they want to benefit in the future: Jericho/Orton for the world title, Brock/Taker, Punk/HHH, Cena/Rock 2 for the WWE title.*


how does that benefit the future?


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Jericho/Orton for a world championship doesn't really benefit the future, but if WWE creative were to be prudent (not happening), Punk/HHH and Cena/Rock II for the WWE Championship easily could. Although in the case of Punk/HHH, I think the ship has sailed on that and it's quite clear Triple H isn't turning heel unless something enormous changes.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Cody needs to stop moaning as he will just be Brock's bitch if he carries on


----------



## the fox

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

If they want to benefit in the future then the card will be like this
Rock/Rhodes
HHH/CM Punk
Undertaker/Barret
Orton/Ambrose
Cena/Bryan
but is anyone going to buy this card?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

There's no long term booking today, Vince is living from WM to WM and every year this PPV is more critical in terms of revenue, a huge WM is the biggest difference maker for him. And for WM to live up to the hype every year, you need to put special and big attractions, Rock/Cena, Rock's return to a wrestling PPV, Floyd in a wrestling match, Trump's hair on the line etc, that's what people are paying to see. Rock/Brock is this match and yes, you need to sacrifice a lot in the way to WM29, but if you want to maximize Lesnar's worth, this is the perfect way. If not? you paid the guy $5 million, he got what he wanted and you wasted your money for no reason. I chose Cena/Orton/HHH because they're the biggest and most believable stars to wrestle Brock which means that when he beats them, the impact and his aura as the unstoppable monster will be bigger. 

Sheamus is a guy that I believe that can be a real star in the future, he has the presence, he's a believable wrestler, can cut a promo and can put on a great match, in 5 years? maybe he can wrestle Rock or Lesnar on this stage and it will mean something, not now. "put over young talent" became a stupid slogan among internet fans, not a realistic option for the company which is why it never happens that way.


> Cody Rhodes
> 
> On The Rock and Brock Lesnar's recent returns: "Well, I mean, I walked into The Rock's dressing room at WrestleMania and thanked him for the number of people who were there that night and the number of people who ordered it on pay per view. I have such respect for The Rock.


Smart guy, that's a guy you can respect as more than your average clueless locker room boy in the current roster, a guy who understands business and knows what an astronomical asset Rock is and was to the company and thanked him for the fact that he's putting food on his table for two WMs now. Unfortunately, he continued the interview and almost ruined what he said in stupidity, you bitter? fine, work to get better, don't show it to the world like a goof. That's a huge problem today, instead of carrying themselves like men and stars like the past generations did, they act like whiny girls and ruin their image to the public.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



DesolationRow said:


> I agree with *Starbuck*. I also think Lesnar/Undertaker wouild be great just as *Obis* says; it offers the Streak something new and dynamic, and while it's not as "OH MY GOD! HUGE!" as Rock/Brock, it would still be a colossal match and in some ways Lesnar would legitimately pose a bigger threat to the Streak than anyone before, even if most of us know he'd end up losing in the end. Truth be told, I think the only way I could genuinely, fully get behind Rock/Brock at Wrestlemania XXIX is if I *knew* that at least Rock was going to stick around on-and-off for one more year. There are so many alternate plans/ideas cooking on so many burners here but if WWE is dead set on having Brock vs. Rock take place, and probably Undertaker vs. Cena take place, both at Wrestlemania XXIX, I'd like to see them have Cena finally turn heel in his match against Undertaker and as much as it may pain Undertaker marks, I'd sincerely consider having him take the Streak... _Or_, have Cena come closer than anyone ever before, still lose, and then after the match concludes give Taker the biggest, most vicious beatdown he's ever experienced to close Wrestlemania out. Cena could then either state that he took the Streak outright or he retired The Undertaker, in either case he would draw unreal heat for it. If you have Rock end Brock's reign of terror and then leave, I'd try to build to Cena/Rock II at Wrestlemania 30, this time with an actually entertaining feud with Cena as the heel, giving WWE the booking advantage of it being heel/face so they don't have to endlessly protect both guys and keep the feud sanitized. Then have Cena beat Rock at Wrestlemania 30.
> 
> You can ask what that does for the future, and I'd say that it creates the dynamic of Cena as the undisputed top heel of the entire WWE. You can then work feuds like face Orton/heel Cena, face Sheamus/heel Cena, face Punk/heel Cena, etceteras. Depending on timing and who's hot and whatnot, whoever put up a great fight against Cena would look good, and whoever finally defeated Cena would reach an even higher level of stardom. For the long-term future, though, Cena playing heel would supply the vacuum necessary to build new stars altogether, just as Triple H at the top of Raw as the kingpin heel supplied plenty of space in which Orton and then more meaningfully Batista, could fully develop and in the latter's case completely blow up.
> 
> *Starbuck* went over where I'm questioning Rock/Brock. What does it do for the future?
> 
> Of course, it's very possible that Lesnar could return after a hiatus in 2013 yet again. He's only now entering his mid-30s. But I'd say right now it's impossible to know where his head will be 11 months from now. Maybe he will have actually fallen in love with pro wrestling this time out (hmm... lol) or he'll be content with the $5 million and goodness know what bonus streams that were guaranteed by his contract and simply fade away. Personally, I'm guessing that, like most things in life, it'll fall somewhere between those two extremes.


This is exactly the logic that the idiot WWE writers are missing. The scenario with Cena v Taker was excellent.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> There's no long term booking today, Vince is living from WM to WM and every year this PPV is more critical in terms of revenue, a huge WM is the biggest difference maker for him. And for WM to live up to the hype every year, you need to put special and big attractions, Rock/Cena, Rock's return to a wrestling PPV, Floyd in a wrestling match, Trump's hair on the line etc, that's what people are paying to see. Rock/Brock is this match and yes, you need to sacrifice a lot in the way to WM29, but if you want to maximize Lesnar's worth, this is the perfect way. If not? you paid the guy $5 million, he got what he wanted and you wasted your money for no reason. I chose Cena/Orton/HHH because they're the biggest and most believable to wrestle Brock which means that when he beats them, the impact and his aura as the unstoppable monster will be bigger.
> 
> Sheamus is a guy that I believe that can be a real star in the future, he has the presence, he's a believable wrestler, can cut a promo and can put on a great match, in 5 years? maybe he can wrestle Rock or Lesnar on this stage and it will mean something, not now. "put over young talent" became a stupid slogan among internet fans, not a realistic option for the company which is why it never happens that way.
> 
> Smart guy, that's a guy you can respect as more than your average clueless locker room boy in the current roster, a guy who understands business and knows what an astronomical asset Rock is and was to the company and thanked him for the fact that he's putting food on his table for two WMs now. Unfortunately, he continued the interview and almost ruined what he said in stupidity, you bitter? fine, work to get better, don't show it to the world like a goof. That's a huge problem today, instead of carrying themselves like men and stars like the past generations did, they act like whiny girls and ruin their image to the public.


Agreed. Also nice to see that Cody gets it somewhat.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> That doesnt benefit the future at all.


Punk going over HHH benefits Punk, Cena going over Rock for the WWE title benefits Cena and Orton or even Sheamus going over Jericho benefits Orton/Sheamus.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena doesn't need to go over Rock to become a bigger star. Same with Punk with HHH. Orton won't get any bigger going over Jericho, just like it didn't make Punk a bigger star.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

You have a point but Cena/Rock 2 is better long term than Rock/Brock 2. I was just making realistic predictions, if WWE really wants to benefit the future they would have Punk go over Rock or Brock but I know that won't happen.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

:lol Vince just flushed $5million down the drain, tremendous


----------



## hetahorm

*So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**

So Brock just lost... the fuck?

how can they possibly make anything out of this?

they just ruined all of Brock's credibility... flushed $5Million down the toilet... he is no longer the beast

sure they can say Brock had him beat, but the ref was down


----------



## Oracle

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**

if it meant cena fucking off for a while ill take it


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Green Light said:


> :lol Vince just flushed $5million down the drain, tremendous


Yep Vince has got to be the dumbest millionaire ever.. He had a chance to finally get more people back by showing that Cena was finally not "super" and yet he just couldn't do it..


----------



## Peapod

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**

My guess is at that Cena's burnt out so Vince is giving him some time off probably until Summerslam-Royal rumble time. In the mean time I think Punk is probably gonna drop the title to Brock.


----------



## RobsYourUncle

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**

I'm struggling to see what the hell was the point in bringing Lesnar back after 8 years just to instantly lose clean to Cena. It boggles the mind, it really does.


----------



## WWE

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**

It will be shocking to see Cena actually take a time off


----------



## Christian Miztake

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**

Why have Cena go over if he's leaving for a while? WWE are really fucking weird sometimes!


----------



## Rop3

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**

Cena taking time off? Then him winning makes sense. They can now book Lesnar as an absolute monster, then a couple months later when all hope is lost, John Cena, the man who beat Lesnar albeit barely, comes back to end Lesnar's reign of terror.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**

Cena's off for a while, Punk will probably take over for the #1 face duties on Raw for a while, and Orton's probably moving over to Raw as well. 

Something will come of the Triple H/Johnny Ace phone call as it relates to Lesnar, etc.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Looks like Cena Rock 2 at Mania.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**

Something tells me Triple H will fire Lesnar on Raw and he's gone. He was only brought in for this PPV.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**

Why send Cena off with a win though? Have a kayfabe injury at the hands of Brock only to return to try to avenge himself.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**

Don't care if I get banned for this but fuck cena hope he retires due to injury! The worst thing to have ever happened to professional wrestling fucking untalented crap


----------



## bruser11

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**

if cena is leaving my bet is the rock is coming back for his title run only solution out there to keep the ratings that gonna drop due to no cena.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**

It means Cena takes time off while WWE tries to re-build Brock back up..I mean dominating then losing on 2-3 moves really really really makes him look bad...Probably gotta go through roster once or twice to build back up monster-"legitimacy" rep then have Cena come back and both go at it again..This time for the title likely


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**

hopefully some new storylines. I'm done with Punk/Jericho, Sheamus/Bryan, Kane/Orton, etc. Needs something fresh.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**

Cena to leave,

Brock to play on the "I destroyed Cena" he's gone angle and reign in terror till summerslam.

SuperCena to return as the "man who beat brock" 

Brock vs Cena II


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena/Rock II at Wrestlemania and Lesnar's probably built up for the Streak. 

I wouldn't be shocked if Lesnar puts Orton over at Summerslam. I actually had that thought/feeling when I heard the rumor, and now I feel a bit more strongly along those lines.


----------



## derjanse

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**

This is not as bad as some thinks. Brock look extremely strong and only lost because Cena used his chain. So it is not that bad now punk is going to lose to Brock before Brock faces Rock at summerslam.


----------



## Moustache

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**

Seems like it would have made sense for Brock to destroy Cena tonight, then run through the roster until Cena comes back and goes over Brock in an epic rematch. Not sure what they can do now to keep Brock as credible as he was up until the end of this match.


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**



Bob the Jobber said:


> Why send Cena off with a win though? Have a kayfabe injury at the hands of Brock only to return to try to avenge himself.


That would make too much sense for the WWE!

Anyways, I'm just glad he's leaving! It'll be a breath of fresh air. And hey, look, the WWE Title will be the main event and actually matter!


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Green Light said:


> :lol Vince just flushed $5million down the drain, tremendous


Yeah he did. Skipping Raw tomorrow and quite possibly for the entire month of May as result. That was an awful decision and Brock Lesnar just became far less interesting that he got built up, only to job to John Cena. I'm supposed to care what Lesnar is doing now? Yeah....nah, don't think so. I was stoked for Lesnar's return too.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm

Good job Vince you fucking idiot. What the fuck just happened? everything was perfect, Brock looked like a beast, destroyed Cena, blood was awesome, brutality was awesome, just tap out to the kimora on the steps and it's perfect, but no, they ruined everything with this "odds" crap, why the fuck Lesnar agreed to that shit? fuck you WWE, you're hopeless and deserve to die. Rock/Taker WM29.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**



Cycloneon said:


> It will be shocking to see Cena actually take a time off


I sure hope he does.


----------



## hetahorm

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm
> 
> Good job Vince you fucking idiot. What the fuck just happened? everything was perfect, Brock looked like a beast, destroyed Cena, blood was awesome, brutality was awesome, just tap out to the kimora on the steps and it's perfect, but no, they ruined everything with this "odds" crap, why the fuck Lesnar agreed to that shit? fuck you WWE, you're hopeless and deserve to die. Rock/Taker WM29.



This.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**

Only issue with Brock dominating the roster is, Cena has been doing the same for 7 years so it won't really be something new and exciting that will keep eyes glued to the tv..


----------



## kopitelewis

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Take it I was the only one who enjoyed this then...


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Hope cena retires due to injury lazy shit untalented burying little fuck. Wwe just drove away a lot of viewers now as well as giving the fans a middle finger! Never wanna see shitna again


----------



## Brown Hippy

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**



Cycloneon said:


> It will be shocking to see Cena actually take a time off


Cena told the doctor on his way out of the ring something on the lines of "I tore it", presumably referring to his arm/something in his arm. 

Cena then proceeded to cut a unscripted promo to tell the fans that he's probably going to have to take some time off because of said torn muscle.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**



Christian Miztake said:


> Why have Cena go over if he's leaving for a while? WWE are really fucking weird sometimes!


Vince isnt exactly gonna have his top guy go out looking weak. Anyways im glad he's taking time off he definitely deserves it and has been awesome this past year.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**



The Hardcore Show said:


> Something tells me Triple H will fire Lesnar on Raw and he's gone. He was only brought in for this PPV.


I think there is every chance of this happening


----------



## Brown Hippy

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**



Brown Hippy said:


> Cena told the doctor on his way out of the ring something on the lines of "I tore it", presumably referring to his arm/something in his arm.
> 
> Cena then proceeded to cut a unscripted promo to tell the fans that he's probably going to have to take some time off because of said torn muscle.


Quoted myself so it doesn't get lost in the shuffle. It probably will though.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

WWE just completely took the piss out of Lesnar's return. He should have never agreed to comeback. They had everything perfectly set up. I can't believe Cena went over, this was the worst booking decision I HAVE ever seen. The WWE has one of the BIGGEST UFC stars decide to return and they completely ruin his credibility in less than a month. I'm done with this company. God forbid Cena loses two matches in a row. 

Fuck it, I don't care. It's not my money Vince. I hope you're happy with the shitty buyrate Mania will get now you senile fuck.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm
> 
> Good job Vince you fucking idiot. What the fuck just happened? everything was perfect, Brock looked like a beast, destroyed Cena, blood was awesome, brutality was awesome, just tap out to the kimora on the steps and it's perfect, but no, they ruined everything with this "odds" crap, why the fuck Lesnar agreed to that shit? fuck you WWE, you're hopeless and deserve to die. Rock/Taker WM29.


If might deserved to die but it won't. Time for people to understand Cena does this because WWE wanta the 6-7 year old fanbase he has to go home happy at pretty much every PPV.


----------



## The XL

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Just an absolutely baffling booking decision. And to top it off, Cena won't even be there to capitalize on the momentum. My mind is full of fuck.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**



ashes11 said:


> I think there is every chance of this happening


Holy shit this.


----------



## planetarydeadlock

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**



ashes11 said:


> I think there is every chance of this happening


Can't say I'd be bothered now. No point in him being there.


----------



## Gimpy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Maybe the point was for Cena to (barely) beat Lesnar then leave, Lesnar runs through the WWE while Cena's gone and wins the title, Cena comes back to put him down but fails, and Brock v. Rock at WM is set up.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The XL said:


> Just an absolutely baffling booking decision. And to top it off, Cena won't even be there to capitalize on the momentum. My mind is full of fuck.


Bout as stupid as Rock going over and leaving too huh?


----------



## Brown Hippy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

CENA WAS PLANNED TO WIN.
CENA WAS NOT PLANNED TO GET INJURED/TAKE TIME OFF.
FUED PROBABLY WOULD HAVE CONTINUED IF CENA DID NOT GET INJURED.

My opinion anyway. I may be wrong, but I doubt it (Barkley voice)


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Freeloader said:


> Yeah he did. Skipping Raw tomorrow and quite possibly for the entire month of May as result. That was an awful decision and Brock Lesnar just became far less interesting that he got built up, only to job to John Cena. I'm supposed to care what Lesnar is doing now? Yeah....nah, don't think so. I was stoked for Lesnar's return too.


Strange way of looking at things, but I'm sure you're not alone. I know a lot of people are going to spill tears over this.

I'm assuming that you enjoyed the build to the match, at least in part due to the participation of Lesnar, right? So why would a lose to Cena dilute your enjoyment of his work in the future. That lose will mean nothing in his next feud. He lost, he's not invincible. Is that all that made him interesting?

Wins and loses in wrestling are so trivial.

In a month Lesnar can be built up in the exact same manor. It's not going to affect anything. People will still enjoy his work, he will still be the exact same monster. Despite losing, he's still the 300lbs former UFC Heavyweight Champion. He got pinned after getting hit in the head with a chain. People aren't going to give a shit when it comes time to order Mania.


----------



## ApexViper

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Wrestling is not scripted, this was not planned to happen. IT just happened.

WRESTLING IS REAL.


----------



## Gimpy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brown Hippy said:


> CENA WAS PLANNED TO WIN.
> CENA WAS NOT PLANNED TO GET INJURED/TAKE TIME OFF.
> FUED PROBABLY WOULD HAVE CONTINUED IF CENA DID NOT GET INJURED.
> 
> My opinion anyway. I may be wrong, but I doubt it (Barkley voice)


Why would he cut a promo saying he was taking time off before he was evaluated by doctors then?


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I told you marks it was gonna be Rock/Cena II

silly silly naive marks


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



World Wide said:


> Strange way of looking at things, but I'm sure you're not alone. I know a lot of people are going to spill tears over this.
> 
> I'm assuming that you enjoyed the build to the match, at least in part due to the participation of Lesnar, right? So why would a lose to Cena dilute your enjoyment of his work in the future. That lose will mean nothing in his next feud. He lost, he's not invincible. Is that all that made him interesting?
> 
> Wins and loses in wrestling are so trivial.
> 
> In a month Lesnar can be built up in the exact same way. It's not going to affect anything. People will still enjoy his work, he will still be the exact same monster. He's still the 300lbs former UFC Heavyweight Champion. He got pinned after getting hit in the head with a chain. People aren't going to give a shit when it comes time to order Mania.


I think what pisses people off is the fact Cena has been doing the same shit for seven years and WWE wants to continue it until it becomes a big problem somewhere down the road.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Think I'm done with the WWE for a while.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I really liked the match because it felt like something you wouldn't see in the PG Era but damn the ending. It was just another case of Super Cena overcoming the odds again


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

:lmao at rockae crying.

Good booking decision, imo. Considering the circumstances and the fact that Lesnar clearly outclassed Cena, it's not a big deal at all.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> :lmao at rockae crying.
> 
> Good booking decision, imo. Considering the circumstances and the fact that Lesnar clearly outclassed Cena, it's not a big deal at all.


I am starting to think that Lesnar was only brought it for this PPV and will be fired tomorrow on Raw by Triple H.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm
> 
> Good job Vince you fucking idiot. What the fuck just happened? everything was perfect, Brock looked like a beast, destroyed Cena, blood was awesome, brutality was awesome, just tap out to the kimora on the steps and it's perfect, but no, they ruined everything with this "odds" crap, why the fuck Lesnar agreed to that shit? fuck you WWE, you're hopeless and deserve to die. Rock/Taker WM29.


fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm

So basically, just because the match outcome wasn't what you wanted you think WWE deserves to die? :no:

You realize that Lesnar winning doesn't make him look weak at all right? First of all, Lesnar (like Cena at WM28) got too cocky and tried to do one of those shoulder blocks over the top rope again, but Cena used a steel chain to the skull and a AA on the steel steps. Cena will most likely take time off, and Lesnar will most likely still be a monster and run rough-shot over RAW. And now after Cena won, and Lesnar runs rough-shot over RAW, Cena (the man who beat Lesnar) can come back and put an end to Lesnar's reign. 

Lesnar losing makes it much more of a interesting and much more shocking. The match was tremendous, there was really good selling by Cena, very good dominance spots by Lesnar, and in the end Cena has most of Chicago cheering for him. I don't see how anyone can find any negatives in that match, it was that good. 

WWE has now surprised the majority into a completely different outcome. Alot of people thought Cena was going to win at WM 28, he lost. Alot of people (even me) thought Cena was going to lose at this show, but Cena won.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



World Wide said:


> Strange way of looking at things, but I'm sure you're not alone. I know a lot of people are going to spill tears over this.
> 
> I'm assuming that you enjoyed the build to the match, at least in part due to the participation of Lesnar, right? So why would a lose to Cena dilute your enjoyment of his work in the future. That lose will mean nothing in his next feud. He lost, he's not invincible. Is that all that made him interesting?
> 
> Wins and loses in wrestling are so trivial.
> 
> In a month Lesnar can be built up in the exact same manor. It's not going to affect anything. People will still enjoy his work, he will still be the exact same monster. He's still the 300lbs former UFC Heavyweight Champion. He got pinned after getting hit in the head with a chain. People aren't going to give a shit when it comes time to order Mania.


Wins and losses aren't trivial. Who are you kidding with that?

See Goldberg. Or why Cena never loses clean.

They might as well release Lesnar now because there's no point of him wrestling anymore.

If you're not going to book him to be a dominant wrecking machine what exactly is he?


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> :lmao at rockae crying.
> 
> Good booking decision, imo. Considering the circumstances and the fact that Lesnar clearly outclassed Cena, it's not a big deal at all.


Pretty much my feeling exactly (especially the part about rockae :lol)

Plus this opens up a lot more for storylines other than just Brock beating everyone.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar can't win a fake fight either.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brocks getting paid loads to lose


----------



## Pinero21

*Re: So..... what happens now? *SPOILERS**



ashes11 said:


> I think there is every chance of this happening


I agree %100. I think this was just an extreme rules event only. I hope I see more lesnar doe. I thought his performance and in ring attire was great


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



kakashi101 said:


> Think I'm done with the WWE for a while.


Don't let the door hit you on the ass on the way out.

(Y)


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Well at least it wasn't a clean win. I mean in a regular match. If Cena one in a regular match cleanly then I would of flipped my shit.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Man that fucking match was beautiful. The rowdy Chicago crowd came in with their usual Cena hater shades on and near the end of the match a lot of them (not all) started to get behind him. Brock Lesnar played his role to perfection as the unstoppable juggernaut that Cena had to resort in winning dirty. Lesnar had Cena beaten for like a 50 count, so all this talk about “_Lesnar was made weak_” etc. need to stop now. 

You can make an argument about he shouldn’t had lost in his first match back and with Cena taking a break but you’re not going to make foolishness excuses of how “_Lesnar lost credibility_”. Lesnar was the true definition of a monster villain, for the first time ever John Cena was officially the underdog instead of WWE forcing fans to believe he was knowing it was bullshit.

That match had a lot of emotion and real to it, even had some of the biggest Cena haters side with him. That match was excellent from top to bottom in my opinion. 

Great PPV overall.


----------



## WWE_champ

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm glad Brock , lost. Why should he come and waltz in after being a quitter . Fuck that. 

Still, this was a digusting match. Can Brock even wrestle, anymore ? If I want to watch the UFC, I'll do it myself. Don't need Vince forcefeeding me.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I can understand being disappointed but you guys take it to another level.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



itssoeasy23 said:


> Don't let the door hit you on the ass on the way out.
> 
> (Y)


Did you ever think Lesnar is already finished with WWE buddy?


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



itssoeasy23 said:


> Don't let the door hit you on the ass on the way out.
> 
> (Y)


Actually after reading what you posted earlier you have a good point, maybe it was a better idea to let Lesner put Cena over for future storylines.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



jonoaries said:


> Bout as stupid as Rock going over and leaving too huh?


Rock's win was needed for this Cena bout in actuality. WWE wanted the whole Cena is losing it aura. He needed to lose.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The point of bringing in a guy like Lesnar and hyping him up as "legitimate" and all the rest of that crap is that he is supposed to beat everyone and look dominant so you build up a huge match and angle based on who can stop this guy. They've cut the legs off him before he even started because Cena just stopped him CLEAN in his first match. It doesn't matter that he used a chain, all that matters is Brock has been beaten one on one and now he's just another guy who isn't quite as good as John Cena.


----------



## Cynic

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Well, that's the end of Lesnar. The biggest commodity this company has had in years, and they've already wasted him. Now he's just another guy.

Bravo, WWE. Usually even they don't fuck things up quite this quickly.


----------



## BrahmaBull12

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> :lmao at rockae crying.
> 
> Good booking decision, imo. Considering the circumstances and the fact that Lesnar clearly outclassed Cena, it's not a big deal at all.


This for sure, don't see why everyone is overreacting to the finish. Lesnar completely destroyed Cena like no one before screw the result look at the damn match/fight.


----------



## Rop3

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> I can understand being disappointed but you guys take it to another level.


Ehh should be clear by now that whatever happens, people here will whine like no tomorrow


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

After thinking about it that even though I still think it was a mistake for Brock to lose..I ain't mad about it,Brock can easily say tomorrow night that yeah he lost But he pretty much destroyed Cena and now Cena is gone to take time-off,Can claim he's the top guy of the company again and will rule the WWE..Out comes Punk/Orton/Jericho or Triple H to start a new feud with him with him!!!!

Plus for those who b*tch about the older guys and Cena jobbing to them can STFU as Cena won and is getting to rest up,A win-Win!!


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

This is, Lesnar never said he was going to pin Cena and win the match, he just wanted to beat him up.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Green Light said:


> The point of bringing in a guy like Lesnar and hyping him up as "legitimate" and all the rest of that crap is that he is supposed to beat everyone and look dominant so you build up a huge match and angle based on who can stop this guy. They've cut the legs off him before he even started because Cena just stopped him CLEAN in his first match. It doesn't matter that he used a chain, all that matters is Brock has been beaten one on one and now he's just another guy who isn't quite as good as John Cena.


Lesnar had him pinned for about 2 minutes at one point. I wouldn't consider it clean considering with a ref Brock wins.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I do agree that the booking of the match at least partially protected Lesnar for the future. As *Mr. 305 Blaze* notes, he had Cena pinned for about a count of fifty in the middle of the match but there was no ref to be found. Lesnar dominated Cena and did play his role perfectly, making Cena the true underdog WWE's always insisting that he is. 

Lesnar will probably come out tomorrow night and yell, "A chain?! Are you kidding me?!?" like Batista, lol. 

Thing is, if he's indeed sticking around, they have to go in the direction of him losing his shit because he lost tonight. I'd even like to see him drop to his knees once or twice during Cena's vacation and cry out that he wants Cena back, kind of like the buld against Goldberg for WM XX.

Still wondering how and in what possible direction they go from here, though.


----------



## GuyverIV87

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock's plan was to beat Cena up. And he beat the HOLY crap out of him, to the point of injury. Booking decisions aside, I don't think it's that big of deal.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Green Light said:


> The point of bringing in a guy like Lesnar and hyping him up as "legitimate" and all the rest of that crap is that he is supposed to beat everyone and look dominant so you build up a huge match and angle based on who can stop this guy. They've cut the legs off him before he even started because Cena just stopped him CLEAN in his first match. It doesn't matter that he used a chain, all that matters is Brock has been beaten one on one and now he's just another guy who isn't quite as good as John Cena.


Yeah how is using a chain in an Extreme Rules Match considered dirty?

It was a clean victory end of story. What a joke.

If Brock is 1 and done than I get it otherwise I have no interest in seeing Brock anymore. He's just another wrestler now.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



GillbergReturns said:


> Wins and losses aren't trivial. Who are you kidding with that?
> 
> See Goldberg. Or why Cena never loses clean.
> 
> They might as well release Lesnar now because there's no point of him wrestling anymore.
> 
> If you're not going to book him to be a dominant wrecking machine *what exactly is he?*


Someone that got hit in the head with a steel chain after throwing Cena around like a ragdoll for 20 minutes.

When I said wins and loses are trivial, I was referencing this particular outcome and how that specific poster had claimed to have no interest in Lesnar anymore. ONE PINFALL means fuck all.

As I said, Lesnar is still the same 300lbs genetic freak. ONE LOSE isn't going to kill him.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm
> 
> Good job Vince you fucking idiot. What the fuck just happened? everything was perfect, Brock looked like a beast, destroyed Cena, blood was awesome, brutality was awesome, just tap out to the kimora on the steps and it's perfect, but no, they ruined everything with this "odds" crap, why the fuck Lesnar agreed to that shit? fuck you WWE, you're hopeless and deserve to die. Rock/Taker WM29.












So what? Lesnar lost, big wooop. Cena just lost to The Rock & fucking Lord Tensai within the last month. 

I mean, look at the big picture, it may do Lesnar more good now.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



itssoeasy23 said:


> This is, Lesnar never said he was going to pin Cena and win the match, he just wanted to beat him up.


 Lol Cena mark doing anything to justify a terrible booking decision. They should've just had Cena beaten up to the point where he could no longer compete that way he doesn't necessarily lose clean and still gets to go out and return in the future to a monster pop. Now they fucked that up by having your boy get annihilated and then winning in typical superman fashion while smiling. Can you get that Cena strudel out your windpipe and view the bigger picture.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Green Light said:


> The point of bringing in a guy like Lesnar and hyping him up as "legitimate" and all the rest of that crap is that he is supposed to beat everyone and look dominant so you build up a huge match and angle based on who can stop this guy. They've cut the legs off him before he even started because Cena just stopped him CLEAN in his first match. It doesn't matter that he used a chain, all that matters is Brock has been beaten one on one and now he's just another guy who isn't quite as good as John Cena.


Yep, his legs are completely cut off. Lesnar beat Cena to a pulp, made him look like a rag-doll, and beat the shit out of him. 

Alot of people are only talking (and mostly bitching) about the finish without talking about the actual match.


----------



## funkasaurus

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I might be the biggesr Cena hater you'll find, but Cena earned my fucking respect out there. You Cena fans hate that all his fans are kids right? Man these kids are more man than you guys will ever be. Did you not just watch a dude get his entire skull split opened and fight on against a guy that might be the most wreckless and dangerous wrestler in history, while at the same time being able to knock out every single WWE wrestler in one punch?

The dude earned my respect big time and his fans might be kids but the dudes a man straight up.

That might have been the worst wrestling match in history, but it might also have been my favourite.

Lesnar is so fucking exciting, but if I never see him in a WWE ring I won't complain one big. How can you actually allow a guy that almost broke his own neck and busted himself and his opponent oppened in one match? A guy that bust the same opponent opened a few weeks before and previously broke his own and someone elses neck.

At the same time, that match wouldnt have been so good with anyone else on the planet. For the first time in my life I cheered when Cena landed that kimura reversal. I knew he was going to win, but I didnt know if he'd be able to. Lesnar is the worst wrestler in history, and perhaps the most exciting.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> Lesnar had him pinned for about 2 minutes at one point. I wouldn't consider it clean considering with a ref Brock wins.


Umm it was an Extreme Rules match so yes it was a clean win, the only way Cena should've won is by interference because like I said, the aura of Lesnar is gone now that he has been defeated one on one. That is supposed to be the end result, the big pay-off, not something you do in the first match.

I can only assume one of two things, either

A) Lesnar only signed up for one match in which case we got the right result, or

B) Vince is too fucking proud to let a "UFC guy" go over his golden boy in which case fuck him.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I swear to god people don't actually remember what happens in the match once the pin happens.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



DesolationRow said:


> I do agree that the booking of the match at least partially protected Lesnar for the future. As *Mr. 305 Blaze* notes, he had Cena pinned for about a count of fifty in the middle of the match but there was no ref to be found. Lesnar dominated Cena and did play his role perfectly, making Cena the true underdog WWE's always insisting that he is.


yeah but that is assuming you pay attention to the storyline and psychology of a match.
Which every wannabe smark thinks they care about on this forum but really don't.
Fantastic match.

I hate the ending but it's because I just hate Cena with all my being.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

WOW if you have no interest in watching anyone Cena has won a match against, well I guess the WWE is not for you


----------



## "Dashing" CJ

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm
> 
> Good job Vince you fucking idiot. What the fuck just happened? everything was perfect, Brock looked like a beast, destroyed Cena, blood was awesome, brutality was awesome, just tap out to the kimora on the steps and it's perfect, but no, they ruined everything with this "odds" crap, why the fuck Lesnar agreed to that shit? fuck you WWE, you're hopeless and deserve to die. Rock/Taker WM29.


You are so right


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

It was a great match and I'm glad Lesnar lost.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



DesolationRow said:


> I do agree that the booking of the match at least partially protected Lesnar for the future. As *Mr. 305 Blaze* notes, he had Cena pinned for about a count of fifty in the middle of the match but there was no ref to be found. Lesnar dominated Cena and did play his role perfectly, making Cena the true underdog WWE's always insisting that he is.
> 
> Lesnar will probably come out tomorrow night and yell, "A chain?! Are you kidding me?!?" like Batista, lol.
> 
> Thing is, if he's indeed sticking around, they have to go in the direction of him losing his shit because he lost tonight. I'd even like to see him drop to his knees once or twice during Cena's vacation and cry out that he wants Cena back, kind of like the buld against Goldberg for WM XX.
> 
> Still wondering how and in what possible direction they go from here, though.


I just have this feeling that Lesnar only came in for this one match. Maybe I am way off on this but this sets up Triple H being able to fire Lesnar on Raw and Lesnar goes back to farming in Minn and is never seen again.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lol at people saying Brock beat him up for most of the match, well no shit. That's what happens in just about every SuperCena match and just as usual Cena hulked up and won with two moves instead of the usual five.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



funkasaurus said:


> I might be the biggesr Cena hater you'll find, but Cena earned my fucking respect out there. You Cena fans hate that all his fans are kids right? Man these kids are more man than you guys will ever be. Did you not just watch a dude get his entire skull split opened and fight on against a guy that might be the most wreckless and dangerous wrestler in history, while at the same time being able to knock out every single WWE wrestler in one punch?
> 
> The dude earned my respect big time and his fans might be kids but the dudes a man straight up.
> 
> That might have been the worst wrestling match in history, but it might also have been my favourite.
> 
> Lesnar is so fucking exciting, but if I never see him in a WWE ring I won't complain one big. How can you actually allow a guy that almost broke his own neck and busted himself and his opponent oppened in one match? A guy that bust the same opponent opened a few weeks before and previously broke his own and someone elses neck.
> 
> At the same time, that match wouldnt have been so good with anyone else on the planet. For the first time in my life I cheered when Cena landed that kimura reversal. I knew he was going to win, but I didnt know if he'd be able to. Lesnar is the worst wrestler in history, and perhaps the most exciting.


Lol! I fucks with this post.


----------



## funkasaurus

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar has nowhere to go anyways. He beats Cena, what next? You think Randy Orton would step in there with him? Watch the viper turn into a worm instantly. Cena winning gave him such a man-points boost. Maybe they can go somewhere with that. Maybe they can give Cena some time off if Lesnar is sticking around, and have Lesnar rise back up with a massive rematch down the line.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



rockymark94 said:


> Lol Cena mark doing anything to justify a terrible booking decision. They should've just had Cena beaten up to the point where he could no longer compete that way he doesn't necessarily lose clean and still gets to go out and return in the future to a monster pop. Now they fucked that up by having your boy get annihilated and then winning in typical superman fashion while smiling. Can you get that Cena strudel out your windpipe and view the bigger picture.


Lesnar made Cena look like a toy in the match. 

Just because Cena won using two weapons in under a minute doesn't mean Lesnar isn't still the monster he was in the match. Lesnar isn't going to be a joke now, just because he lost doesn't make him look bad. 

Cena won, but Lesnar made him look like shit for the most part. Cena used him steel chain and the steel steps to beat a monster in Brock Lesnar.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> I swear to god people don't actually remember what happens in the match once the pin happens.


You mean like how Khali tossed Cena around like a rag doll before finally losing to an AA.

It's typical monster booking. Monster dominates the whole match, the hero goes Superman and wins. You just slayed your monster on his 1st night.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

You guys don't get it. It doesn't matter if he "destroyed" Cena(Khali and Umaga destroyed him too lol), bottom line is he lost and Cena won. You don't bring Brock back, hype him up as a legit badass only to job him out on his _return match_. That's absolutely idiotic. Why oh why is this company so far up Cena's rectum? Would it kill them so much to have him job one more measly match? Now Brock is just another WWE Superstar. Might as well pay him up front and have him leave.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

WHO CAN STOP BIG BAD BROCK LESNAR!!!!!

Oh wait, Cena did. Brock isn't unstoppable, so the storyline is dead.

How some can't see his aura isn't there anymore. He's a wrecking ball, who is supposed to win. Green Light is right, they've cut his legs off before he's even got started.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Absolutely fucking pathetic beyond words, I'm honestly disgusted. You bring back Lesnar and bill him as this unstoppable monster and former MMA world champion, only to destroy his credibility in his first match back by having him lose to that cunt Cena who, once again in typical Super Cena style rises above everything and over comes the odds to win.

Lesnar may as well leave now, they've absolutely killed him.

Fucking do one WWE, you are a joke. Cunts.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The match was amazing, unique and exciting and I will give it full credit if Cena tap out on the steps but they ruined everything with the finish. This is not a pro wrestling meaningless result. Lesnar's aura, attitude, image, everything is gone and if he would do it again? it will be fake like the rest of the program because he lost clean. "Legit" is over before it even begun, that's it. $5 million for no reason Vince, awesome job.

Can't wait for Bones Jones vs HHH. We need to prove something here you know, we don't want to make money. WWE >>>> UFC!! Yay, we did it!!


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> I swear to god people don't actually remember what happens in the match once the pin happens.


(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm
> 
> Good job Vince you fucking idiot. What the fuck just happened? everything was perfect, Brock looked like a beast, destroyed Cena, blood was awesome, brutality was awesome, just tap out to the kimora on the steps and it's perfect, but no, they ruined everything with this "odds" crap, why the fuck Lesnar agreed to that shit? fuck you WWE, you're hopeless and deserve to die. Rock/Taker WM29.


So much truth in this, it's not even funny. People defending the booking... fpalm Just admit your worlds are blinded with Cena love, who have no interest to the products development and storylines.. it's all about John Fucking Cena aint it now. fpalm Can't believe this bullshit!!!! :frustrate


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



GillbergReturns said:


> You mean like how Khali tossed Cena around like a rag doll before finally losing to an AA.
> 
> It's typical monster booking. Monster dominates the whole match, the hero goes Superman and wins. You just slayed your monster on his 1st night.


Well lets see Cena is going to be out for a long while (if his biceps is really torn again) Lesnar said he didn't care about a match he was just there to beat up Cena. Eventhough Lesnar lost the match he still injured Cena and took him out. And now b/c Lesnar actually lost the match the "beleivability" that other can beat him is now there. Looking at it more in depth its wasn't a bad move at all by the WWE. It all depends on how it plays out going forward.



Rock316AE said:


> The match was amazing, unique and exciting and I will give it full credit if Cena tap out on the steps but they ruined everything with the finish. This is not a pro wrestling meaningless result. Lesnar's aura, attitude, image, everything is gone and if he would do it again? it will be fake like the rest of the program because he lost clean. "Legit" is over before it even begun, that's it. $5 million for no reason Vince, awesome job.
> 
> Can't wait for Bones Jones vs HHH. We need to prove something here you know, we don't want to make money. WWE >>>> UFC!! Yay, we did it!!












Yes, more tears :lmao its one match result, it will be fine I am sure


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



itssoeasy23 said:


> Lesnar made Cena look like a toy in the match.
> 
> Just because Cena won using two weapons in under a minute doesn't mean Lesnar isn't still the monster he was in the match. Lesnar isn't going to be a joke now, just because he lost doesn't make him look bad.
> 
> Cena won, but Lesnar made him look like shit for the most part. Cena used him steel chain and the steel steps to beat a monster in Brock Lesnar.


Sad part was he still managed to overcome the odds again and then smile afterwards. I really want to appreciate the Cena babyface character, but now its to the point where the WWE will do anything to ensure that he's the greatest.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> The match was amazing, unique and exciting and I will give it full credit if Cena tap out on the steps but they ruined everything with the finish. This is not a pro wrestling meaningless result. Lesnar's aura, attitude, image, everything is gone and if he would do it again? it will be fake like the rest of the program because he lost clean. "Legit" is over before it even begun, that's it. $5 million for no reason Vince, awesome job.
> 
> Can't wait for Bones Jones vs HHH. We need to prove something here you know, we don't want to make money. WWE >>>> UFC!! Yay, we did it!!


For fuck sakes, did you see Lesnar beat the shit out of Cena, do a dive over the top rope and get back up, make Cena bleed in the span of 15 seconds? Just because Lesnar lost doesn't mean he's not a monster anymore. Not be any means.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



itssoeasy23 said:


> (Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


How would you feel if the roles where reversed and Lesnar won?


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm stunned that Lesnar lost, but anybody saying that they ruined Lesnar's return or that they can't take Lesnar seriously anymore needs to shut the hell up - unless you completely missed the first 29 minutes of the match when Lesnar was destroying Cena. That didn't AT ALL ruin Lesnar's return. Cena may have won, but the WWE is obviously using an injury angle with Cena, probably by saying that Cena won the battle, but Lesnar won the war by putting Cena on the shelf. 

They made Lesnar look like a complete beast in this match. Did he seriously at one point smear Cena's blood on his chest and then lick Cena's blood off of his gloves? He cut Cena open within the first 10 seconds of the match and utterly dominated him the whole time. Did people forget that already? Lesnar has already said that he came back to beat the shit out of people...and that's exactly what he did tonight. Just because he lost doesn't make him any less of a beast.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The Hardcore Show said:


> How would you feel if the roles where reversed and Lesnar won?


If Cena lost I wouldn't have a problem with it. I was fully expecting Cena to get the living shit beat out of him and lose in the span of 10 minutes. 

The Cena win is a shocker.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I think some should wait tomorrow&show how the ppv aftermath plays out with Brock than already claim he's ruined/a regular guy and no longer a monster!


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The beating is fucking irrelevant because HE LOST. It doesn't fucking matter if he beat the living shit out of Cena for 20 minutes, in the end Lesnar, an MMA world champion, LOST to fucking John Cancena.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



A-C-P said:


> Well lets see Cena is going to be out for a long while (if his biceps is really torn again) Lesnar said he didn't care about a match he was just there to beat up Cena. Eventhough Lesnar lost the match he still injured Cena and took him out. And now b/c Lesnar actually lost the match the "beleivability" that other can beat him is now there. Looking at it more in depth its wasn't a bad move at all by the WWE. It all depends on how it plays out going forward.


That's all swell and good if all you care about is a Cena v Lesnar rematch but having Cena defeat Brock clean shreds Brock's creditibility against anyone else.

BTW Beating someone up generally implies that you're the one who leaves standing tall so no Brock did not beat Cena up. He lost in typical hero killing monster fashion.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Creme De La Creme said:


> I'm stunned that Lesnar lost, but anybody saying that they ruined Lesnar's return or that they can't take Lesnar seriously anymore needs to shut the hell up - unless you completely missed the first 29 minutes of the match when Lesnar was destroying Cena. That didn't AT ALL ruin Lesnar's return. Cena may have won, but the WWE is obviously using an injury angle with Cena, probably by saying that Cena won the battle, but Lesnar won the war by putting Cena on the shelf.
> 
> They made Lesnar look like a complete beast in this match. Did he seriously at one point smear Cena's blood on his chest and then lick Cena's blood off of his gloves? He cut Cena open within the first 10 seconds of the match and utterly dominated him the whole time. Did people forget that already? Lesnar has already said that he came back to beat the shit out of people...and that's exactly what he did tonight. Just because he lost doesn't make him any less of a beast.


Thank you.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I guess a better outcome would've been to have Lesnar destroy Cena and then run through the entire roster for the next year. All to set up one match between Rock and Brock at WrestleMania 29 before they both skip off into the sunset, leaving the roster in complete turmoil.

Just like 8 years ago. :ex:


----------



## funkasaurus

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

So, what you guys are saying is that Brock Lesnar should have been rewarded for the performance with a match win? Sure, the booking was decided after, but thank fuck it was.

I loved it, but do you really think it's wise to have your main guy be the most dangerous wrestler in the company?

I HATE Cena, with a passion, but you guys are a fucking bunch of pussies. Cena took a fucking elbow from the former UFC champion, which bust his entire head opened. Dude looks like he's going 8+ stitches. How can you not give the dude a tonne of respect? He was spoonfed everything before, but he deserves it now. That match was fucking rough and he could have been Hardcore Hollied at any minute. Now Lesnar can either stay and dominate until he regains his top spot, or he goes away for being insanely dangerous. Cena takes a few months out, mega rematch on the upcoming or new actually a man Cena returns.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Creme De La Creme said:


> I'm stunned that Lesnar lost, but anybody saying that they ruined Lesnar's return or that they can't take Lesnar seriously anymore needs to shut the hell up - unless you completely missed the first 29 minutes of the match when Lesnar was destroying Cena. That didn't AT ALL ruin Lesnar's return. Cena may have won, but the WWE is obviously using an injury angle with Cena, probably by saying that Cena won the battle, but Lesnar won the war by putting Cena on the shelf.
> 
> They made Lesnar look like a complete beast in this match. Did he seriously at one point smear Cena's blood on his chest and then lick Cena's blood off of his gloves? He cut Cena open within the first 10 seconds of the match and utterly dominated him the whole time. Did people forget that already? Lesnar has already said that he came back to beat the shit out of people...and that's exactly what he did tonight. Just because he lost doesn't make him any less of a beast.


While I agree they booked Lesnar as Cena's toughest opponent, what boggles me is how they just have Cena burst out into energy and win with ease after getting decimated its just awful. Add the fact that he was smiling afterwards just kills the whole aura for me.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm am thoroughly enjoying the anger I see here. Pissy smarks are entertaining smarks. 
I'm just happy this farce of a main event is over, I hate both guys.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Seeing this outcry and bitching of Cena winning, I could only fear what would have been the reaction be in Cena won at WM 28. 

And, then there is the fact that I continue to think of: The IWC only cares about the pinfall than the actual match.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Maybe they'll have a rematch in at Summerslam or wherever and Lesnar wins that and the stipulation is Cena becomes his man servant, literally carrying his bags into the building every night like Lesnar said in that promo.

I'm thinking this way because this whole conversation reminds me of the immediate reaction to Cena overcoming the odds~! against The Nexus at Summerslam 2010.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



itssoeasy23 said:


> Seeing this outcry and bitching of Cena winning, I could only fear what would have been the reaction be in Cena won at WM 28.
> 
> And, then there is the fact that I continue to think of: The IWC only cares about the pinfall than the actual match.


Good thing WWE made the right move(Y)


----------



## funkasaurus

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



rockymark94 said:


> While I agree they booked Lesnar as Cena's toughest opponent, what boggles me is how they just have Cena burst out into energy and win with ease after getting decimated its just awful. Add the fact that he was smiling afterwards just kills the whole aura for me.


3rd Round, fights nearly over, losing guy lands a clean punch, energy levels skyrocket. = MMA.

Cena's burst of energy was fucking awesome. He must have REALLY been fucking raging at being split opened. He played off it well and looked like a badass motherfucker.

The smile annoyed me too. As usual it kills Cena's shit, but when you take a beating like that, with every move being crazy accidental, you cant help but fucking smile. I'd smile after winning a fight if I was covered in my own blood easy. It's that adrenaline and the happiness that it's over.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Tomorrow night Brock can say that he lost But he still destroyed Cena and that Cena is going away for a while,Next few months Brock destroys Punk/Orton/Sheamus/Jericho/DB and then when Cena retuns..A big rematch can be set-up to see who is truly the top guy!!

Problem solved!


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



World Wide said:


> I guess a better outcome would've been to have Lesnar destroy Cena and then run through the entire roster for the next year. All to set up one match between Rock and Brock at WrestleMania 29 before they both skip off into the sunset, leaving the roster in complete turmoil.
> 
> Just like 8 years ago. :ex:


Exactly this. If you thought Vince was just going to let one guy, on a 1 year contract, run through his entire current full-time roster so the guy who would come in and STOP him would be another (very) part time legend I think you were a little off base.

Now I wouldn't have had Lesnar lose right like this if I was booking it but its not the end of the world or really a bad move if you really look at it. But again I know patience is in short supply on these board and there aren't many people who can just sit and wait to see how things play before actually judging something.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



itssoeasy23 said:


> Seeing this outcry and bitching of Cena winning, I could only fear what would have been the reaction be in Cena won at WM 28.
> 
> And, then there is the fact that I continue to think of: The IWC only cares about the pinfall than the actual match.


When Cena has been doing the same thing for SEVEN YEARS and EVERY WWE wrestler is not on his level you get the bitchfest. Bret had Shawn Rock had Austin & Hogan had Savage who does John Cena have? No one. Every guy in that company is beneath him. No one is in the same universe as him.


----------



## DanielBryann

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Great way to let cena have a break


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

They should bring back Zack Gowen and have him feud with lesnar until cena makes his unexpected and glorious return


----------



## Kingofstuff

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

For those that wonder why Cena is so fucking despised, then just take a look at the ending of that match to see why. No one gives a fuck about this overcome the odds bullshit. It's the stupidest fucking garbage I've ever seen. Even in fictional works were the protagonist has a jobber aura, he still is likely to lose a few times in the story. But no, the WWE, a company whose job is to sell a story and add a degree of believability, can't do so themselves. People like to give Cena the label "Superman", but fuck that. That cunts no Superman, at least he gets his ass whipped by Darkseid, Orion, Lobo, and Doomsday from time to time. 

This over pushed asshat/pseudo boyscout/walking piece of merchandise, is the most irritating cum bucket I've ever had the displeasure of viewing. No one gives a rats ass about him overcoming the odds. No one wants to have the ideal of him being the underdog, forced down their throats. This albino Gorilla is the furthest thing from an underdog. At this point of time, they could put him in a 10 on one handicap match against Mike tyson, Muhammad Ali in his prime, Charlie sheen, Bruce lee's re-animated corpse, a werewolf, a man with a chainsaw, a silver back, a tyrannosaurus rex, a wolverine, and an abrahams tank, and after having his skull encaved by punches, his flesh torn off the bone, his legs chewed off, neck broken by a roundhouse kick and blown to bits by a projectile, he reassembles stacks them all in a big pile and applies that shitty submission he calls the stf, for the first ever ten man/things tap out. Seriously, fuck this dude. 

I don't know what that old fart Vince was thinking, when he decided that everything should be made to look inferior to Cena. And to make matters worse, he does it at the expense of the biggest PPV draw alive. It's only a matter of time before he uses his brain dead propaganda machine, to convince people that he's better than Jesus FUCKING Christ. In fact, he'll try to build a religion around him call Cenaism. The WWE are nothing more than a pack of inbred buffons, that can't develop a compelling storyline/angle even when all the tools are available. No, I take that back. I'd take a pack of retarded hillbillies over the joke that's the WWE booking committee. Fuck this company, fuck their shitty rainbow Cena t-shirt assortment,fuck the snot nosed fan base they cater to, and fuck the incompetent morons that run it. I hope that during one of their conference meetings(or whatever those corporate douche bags call it), a coffee machine malfunctions and burns them to a crisp.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The match was very good and very well done.

But the finish is bullshit. He can own Cena all he likes but Cena picked up the win and beat him CLEAN.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Green Light said:


> The point of bringing in a guy like Lesnar and hyping him up as "legitimate" and all the rest of that crap is that he is supposed to beat everyone and look dominant so you build up a huge match and angle based on who can stop this guy. They've cut the legs off him before he even started because Cena just stopped him CLEAN in his first match. It doesn't matter that he used a chain, all that matters is Brock has been beaten one on one and now he's just another guy who isn't quite as good as John Cena.


This guy gets it. People need to realize that the entire story was that Lesnar is an unstoppable beast, kills every wrestler on his way because he's legit, now? he lost! it's done, it's over before it even begun. Now you can't ask, "who will stop the beast?", who? his first opponent in his first fucking match, that's who. Lesnar is a dead character now, he lost everything the minute he lost clean in the ring. Lesnar's amazing work in the feud and in this match was ruined with the result, he's all about the result, there's no excuse, the guy who booked this finish should never work in this business ever again.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



World Wide said:


> I guess a better outcome would've been to have Lesnar destroy Cena and then run through the entire roster for the next year. All to set up one match between Rock and Brock at WrestleMania 29 before they both skip off into the sunset, leaving the roster in complete turmoil.
> 
> Just like 8 years ago. :ex:


Or they could spend 5 million dollars on bringing Brock back and waste it on his 1st match on a PPV that will do 250,000 buys max.

Now that you've established that Brock isn't unbeatable you're basically just advertising as another wrestler. You might as well start jobbing him out to Santino now because Santino is a current guy.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm am thoroughly enjoying the anger I see here. Pissy smarks are entertaining smarks. 
I'm just happy this farce of a main event is over, I hate both guys.


----------



## funkasaurus

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The Hardcore Show said:


> When Cena has been doing the same thing for SEVEN YEARS and EVERY WWE wrestler is not on his level you get the bitchfest. Bret had Shawn Rock had Austin & Hogan had Savage who does John Cena have? No one. Every guy in that company is beneath him. No one is in the same universe as him.


Show me one Cena match that was anything like this and I'll agree.

Once again, bunch of pussies. You are REQUIRED as a man to post complete respect for Cena with your post.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



itssoeasy23 said:


> Seeing this outcry and bitching of Cena winning, I could only fear what would have been the reaction be in Cena won at WM 28.
> 
> And, then there is the fact that I continue to think of: The IWC only cares about the pinfall than the actual match.


They should just make every match 10 seconds to save time and let the bitching commence sooner.

Oh and before anyone comes on here to call me a Cena fan. Before this match I hated his character. The man won my respect.

Plus Brock Lesnar is legit dangerous in the ring and I hope he fucks off personally. So glad he lost.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Anyone who thinks fucking Super Cancena "rising above", overcoming the odds and failing to develop or change his character in any way yet again, just to destroy Lesnar's credibility after a month is a fucking retard. It's as simple as that. 

The beating Lesnar gave Cena means fuck all now, it doesn't matter if Lesnar beat the shit out of Cena because in the end, in his first match back, the "monster" ex UFC champion ends up losing to a fucking F-U from the virus known as John Cena.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The real question is: How am I gonna buy this guy beating people up after Cena pinned him? 

I think WWE should fire him, guys.


----------



## DanielBryann

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

They should just make Lesnar eat a bowl of dogshit


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

It doesn't have to be Rock to stop him, the perfect guy would be Undertaker because he has his own unstoppable streak at Mania. Easy, simple booking and it would be a huge money making match because the hook is that neither guy has been beaten, now we've seen Brock lose nobody will believe he will end the streak.

Or even failing that, have Brock beat Cena and put him out for a few months. That not only allows Cena much needed time off but he can come back with a fresh character and beat Lesnar in the big rematch. Again, that is gone out the window because he already won.

Yes you can still do these matches but they will not be anywhere near as big or as exciting now that Brock has been defeated


----------



## "Dashing" CJ

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lord fucking Tensai can beat Cena but Brock Lesnar can't. Amazing


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



World Wide said:


> The real question is: How am I gonna buy this guy beating people up after Cena pinned him?
> 
> I think WWE should fire him, guys.


Exactly.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> This guy gets it. People need to realize that the entire story was that Lesnar is an unstoppable beast, kills every wrestler on his way because he's legit, now? he lost! it's done, it's over before it even begun. Now you can't ask, "who will stop the beast?", who? his first opponent in his first fucking match, that's who. Lesnar is a dead character now, he lost everything the minute he lost clean in the ring. Lesnar's amazing work in the feud and in this match was ruined with the result, he's all about the result, there's no excuse, the guy who booked this finish should never work in this business ever again.


I hate that cena won but think about it.

Once cena loses who is there left? NO ONE is near Cena's level.
Not Orton,Show,Kane,Punk,Jericho etc. There is no one that would seem like a threat once Cena is done. 

Only Taker and maybe HHH.
Yes not even Rock or Austin

This way(although it sucks dick) Lesnar can still run through the entire roster and still get a big match out of Cena at some later point.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> This guy gets it. People need to realize that the entire story was that Lesnar is an unstoppable beast, kills every wrestler on his way because he's legit, now? he lost! it's done, it's over before it even begun. Now you can't ask, "who will stop the beast?", who? his first opponent in his first fucking match, that's who. Lesnar is a dead character now, he lost everything the minute he lost clean in the ring. Lesnar's amazing work in the feud and in this match was ruined with the result, he's all about the result, there's no excuse, the guy who booked this finish should never work in this business ever again.


Vince was the guy who signed off on it. Cena kid fans are bigger than any angle WWE can put together. They don't want them to think Cena is not a superhero who can pretty much overcome the world. If he lost that they go find the Avengers or Spiderman or Batman to enjoy and WWE loses millions.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

They kinda made Brock a über mensch how in the blue hell is anyone gonna beat that bitch?


----------



## WWEUniverse

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

cena is no match for brock and his muscles and his stiffness! he felt the brutal power of the lesnar tonight and cena needs a vacation to feel sorry for himself! go away cena, your victory means nothing if you are unworthy worm wrapped into bubble wrap! its vacation time for you, hahaha!


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



World Wide said:


> The real question is: How am I gonna buy this guy beating people up after Cena pinned him?
> 
> I think WWE should fire him, guys.


Only smart course of actions


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm trying to decide what my favorite part of that match was... I think it may have been when Lesnar tied Cena's legs up and hung him from the top turnbuckle...then started feeding him fists and elbows. I thought that was hilarious lol


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock won that match based on the sheer brutality of that match. Cena won the battle but in the long run Lesnar got Cena.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

/


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Creme De La Creme said:


> I'm trying to decide what my favorite part of that match was... I think it may have been when Lesnar tied Cena's legs up and hung him from the top turnbuckle...then started feeding him fists and elbows. I thought that was hilarious lol


Indeed!..


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



World Wide said:


> The real question is: How am I gonna buy this guy beating people up after Cena pinned him?
> 
> I think WWE should fire him, guys.


Do I really have to run down a list of guys cena has beaten? Oh well fuck it why not?
HHH
HBK
Big Show
The Great Khali
Edge
Kurt Angle
Chris Jericho
Randy Orton
Batista
CM Punk

All world champions and every one of them lived to tell about it. There's no shame in losing to Cena. Its not like it was Santino or something. 

If brock lesnar was going to be a one dimensional "ass kicker" he was going to be stale & boring before july anyway to be honest.


----------



## funkasaurus

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Wait, did I ACTUALLY just see someone say that Brock should have ended the streak at Mania? After the match we just watched? You mean that you wanted to see Brock end Taker's life? A 48 year old man fighting a guy that probably will throw him across the ring and not care how he lands? Yeah, good choice. The deadman would live up to his name I guess smh.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



World Wide said:


> I'm not saying that I like the situation, but it is what it is. Cena overcame the odds again - It's not the end of the world.
> 
> I'm still going to enjoy watching Lesnar compete as much as I did tonight, last week, and the week before that.


I just hope that this is not the last we see off Brock because I have this vibe that this was all he was asked to do and Triple H fires him. Most likely I'm wrong but something is telling me that is where this is leading.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> This guy gets it. People need to realize that the entire story was that Lesnar is an unstoppable beast, kills every wrestler on his way because he's legit, now? he lost! it's done, it's over before it even begun. Now you can't ask, "who will stop the beast?", who? his first opponent in his first fucking match, that's who. Lesnar is a dead character now, he lost everything the minute he lost clean in the ring. Lesnar's amazing work in the feud and in this match was ruined with the result, he's all about the result, there's no excuse, the guy who booked this finish should never work in this business ever again.



Yes, Lesnar beat the living shit out of Cena, but Cena won with two weapons so it's all over? 

Lesnar can now say, "sure Cena you may have won the fight, but I won the war. Even though you won, because of me now you'll be out for months. You had to use weapons to beat me, I had you beat countless times with my bare hands. I nearly broke my leg jumping over the top rope, but I got up right away to continue to kick your ass, you'll be out for months because a little tweaked arm."

Brock Lesnar is a fuckin' monster and this lost won't end anything he has going for him.


----------



## funkasaurus

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



WWEUniverse said:


> cena is no match for brock and his muscles and his stiffness! he felt the brutal power of the lesnar tonight and cena needs a vacation to feel sorry for himself! go away cena, your victory means nothing if you are unworthy worm wrapped into bubble wrap! its vacation time for you, hahaha!


Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, The Rock, Stone Cold, The Undertaker, CM Punk, Your Favourite Wrestler, Lita, Jeff Hardy, Mark Henry, Chris Benoit, Kurt Angle, Rey Mysterio, Hornswoggle, Randy Savage...

Just a few names of people that are "no match for Brock". Only guy who would be is the World Most Dangerous Man.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The Hardcore Show said:


> Vince was the guy who signed off on it. Cena kid fans are bigger than any angle WWE can put together. They don't want them to think Cena is not a superhero who can pretty much overcome the world. If he lost that they go find the Avengers or Spiderman or Batman to enjoy and WWE loses millions.


Sarcasm or not, fuck the kids. They are a major reason why WWE is so safe, simplistic and vanilla. There are not the majority of your fanbase nor are they the ones buying the ppvs. Those millions lost can be recouped by fans paying to see Brock maim people.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



kokepepsi said:


> I hate that cena won but think about it.
> 
> Once cena loses who is there left? NO ONE is near Cena's level.
> Not Orton,Show,Kane,Punk,Jericho etc. There is no one that would seem like a threat once Cena is done.
> 
> Only Taker and maybe HHH.
> Yes not even Rock or Austin
> 
> This way(although it sucks dick) Lesnar can still run through the entire roster and still get a big match out of Cena at some later point.


Now that you've established that Lesnar's beneath Cena what's the point of a Orton v Lesnar match? Or Lesnar v Triple H? 

I don't even see how this enhances a rematch between him and Cena either? John Cena has already proven that he's above Lesnar there's no need for a rematch. Even if Brock destroys the rest of the roster John Cena has already beaten him. 

The only person Cena has anything to prove to is The Rock and it's clear as day now that's WM 29's Main Event because they don't give a sh** about Lesnar.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Louie85TX said:


> Indeed!..


LMAO... howd you get that so fast? Lol I love it


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I love the IWC, people hated that Rock wom but hate Brock lost? IWC where logic gets thrown out the damn window.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



itssoeasy23 said:


> Yes, Lesnar beat the living shit out of Cena, but Cena won with two weapons so it's all over?
> 
> Lesnar can now say, "sure Cena you may have won the fight, but I won the war. Even though you won, because of me now you'll be out for months.* You had to use weapons to beat me*, I had you beat countless times with my bare hands. I nearly broke my leg jumping over the top rope, but I got up right away to continue to kick your ass, you'll be out for month because a little tweaked arm."
> 
> Brock Lesnar is a fuckin' monster and this lost won't end anything he has going for him.


It was an extreme rules match. No need to use that argument.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Yes, the core base of WWE's revenue comes straight from adult men. Kids largely are the Cena icing/gravy.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Priceless Blaze said:


> I love the IWC, people hated that Rock wom but hate Brock lost? IWC where logic gets thrown out the damn window.


Rock won because he is jobbing to Cena at Wrestlemania next year.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar will probably call Cena's win as a "fluke" and will vow it will never happen again,Casuals will go for it(who are mostly the target audience for WWE),Business will continue for Brock kicking ass!!!


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



funkasaurus said:


> Only guy who would be is the World Most Dangerous Man.


Why do I think "Steve Blackman" when reading that sentence?


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Marv95 said:


> Sarcasm or not, fuck the kids. They are a major reason why WWE is so safe, simplistic and vanilla. There are not the majority of your fanbase nor are they the ones buying the ppvs. Those millions lost can be recouped by fans paying to see Brock maim people.


:no:


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



DesolationRow said:


> Yes, the core base of WWE's revenue comes straight from adult men. Kids largely are the Cena icing/gravy.


Those kids would leave if Cena does not win the way he does year after year. Once Cena is no longer looked at as a superhero they start crying & then stop caring.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Louie85TX said:


> Lesnar will probably call Cena's win as a "fluke" and will vow it will never happen again,Casuals will go for it(who are mostly the target audience for WWE),Business will continue for Brock kicking ass!!!


Be quiet, your actually making sense.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The Hardcore Show said:


> Those kids would leave if Cena does not win the way he does year after year. Once Cena is no longer looked at as a superhero they start crying & then stop caring.


Oh well. They'll survive without the sensitive brats. They did before.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



GillbergReturns said:


> Now that you've established that Lesnar's beneath Cena what's the point of a Orton v Lesnar match? Or Lesnar v Triple H?
> 
> I don't even see how this enhances a rematch between him and Cena either? John Cena has already proven that he's above Lesnar there's no need for a rematch. Even if Brock destroys the rest of the roster John Cena has already beaten him.
> 
> The only person Cena has anything to prove to is The Rock and it's clear as day now that's WM 29's Main Event because they don't give a sh** about Lesnar.


A rematch build-up is simple,Brock attacks Cena when upon his return until Cena agrees to fight him again and Brock would want it bad cause he'd want to prove once and for all that he's better!!

Also I think people are forgetting that Brock has already beaten Cena a few times in the past,Cena was not the ME guy as he is now But he was no low-carder jobber either!!


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Marv95 said:


> Oh well. They'll survive without the sensitive brats. They did before.


Sensitive? 

I don't know what's more sensitive, being sad about your favorite wrestler losing, or bitching about an outcome of a match.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Marv95 said:


> Oh well. They'll survive without the sensitive brats. They did before.


Not today their whole company is built around trying to bring young kids to shows. You can think Benoit for them going in this direction.


----------



## funkasaurus

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



jaw2929 said:


> Why do I think "Steve Blackman" when reading that sentence?


Same reason that when I seen Punk with the kendo stick and roundhouse I though "Nah son, Steve Blackman would school you!" lmao.

Ken Shamrock would probably have beat Lesnar in early UFC days. Lesnar has no sub def and early Shamrock was a beast with the heel hook (sorry, ankle lock)


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



itssoeasy23 said:


> Sensitive?
> 
> I don't know what's more sensitive, being sad about your favorite wrestler losing, or bitching about an outcome of a match.


Me thinks he is the sensitive one


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



itssoeasy23 said:


> Sensitive?
> 
> I don't know what's more sensitive, being sad about your favorite wrestler losing, or bitching about an outcome of a match.


lolz 

Wrestlemania 28: The wrong guy won

Looks like someone is pretty sensitive


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Louie85TX said:


> A rematch build-up is simple,Brock attacks Cena when upon his return until Cena agrees to fight him again and Brock would want it bad cause he'd want to prove once and for all that he's better!!
> 
> Also I think people are forgetting that Brock has already beaten Cena a few times in the past,Cena was not the ME guy as he is now But he was no low-carder jobber either!!


Only problem with this is Cena laughs in Lesnar's face and no longer really looks at him as a threat like he did with The Rock.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The Hardcore Show said:


> Those kids would leave if Cena does not win the way he does year after year. Once Cena is no longer looked at as a superhero they start crying & then stop caring.


Not really disagreeing, exactly. I'm not sure. No doubt, Cena has to be booked strongly but I think his match with Lesnar tonight was an example of a match-up where most of these kids would have forgiven their hero for losing, like Rocky Balboa in the first fight with Clubber Lang or Batman in the first two hours of a movie vs. The Joker. I remember kids getting completely hooked by the storyline of Cena being Wade Barrett's personal bitch a year and a half ago. I think there's a happy medium WWE can strike, and interestingly they had struck it between Wrestlemania and tonight's PPV. The one part of the whole booking decision that gave me a slight bad taste in my mouth was Michael Cole excitedly yelping, "_The Cena of old is back!!!_" That's the equivalent of WWE giving the finger to every adult male who would like to see a fresh version of John Cena, and a storyline that actually matters in the long run for him, occur.

Anyway, it'll be interesting to see where they go from here. I wonder if they even know (the most doubtful proposition of them all).


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Priceless Blaze said:


> I love the IWC, people hated that Rock wom but hate Brock lost? IWC where logic gets thrown out the damn window.


Not really. 

If you focus on the opponent being a part timer and leaving after, sure. You're focusing on the wrong guy. The vast, vast majority of those who wanted both Rock and Brock to win were hoping for that outcome for character development purposes for Cena. They were a means to an end to push him further off his throne. If he's THAT good why would he ever have to change? Keep him going over legends and he's same old Cena from now until his Hall of Fame ceremony. Only through adversity and losing can he evolve.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

For the guy talking about the kids, WWE's fanbase is more than 70% 18+, the kids are not buying PPVs.



kokepepsi said:


> I hate that cena won but think about it.
> 
> Once cena loses who is there left? NO ONE is near Cena's level.
> Not Orton,Show,Kane,Punk,Jericho etc. There is no one that would seem like a threat once Cena is done.
> 
> Only Taker and maybe HHH.
> Yes not even Rock or Austin
> 
> This way(although it sucks dick) Lesnar can still run through the entire roster and still get a big match out of Cena at some later point.


Why? Orton and HHH BOTH can beat Cena clean. How he's more credible than them? they beat him clean as babyfaces. They could do the storyline that Cena is not the same bla bla. Now you can do Lesnar vs Orton or HHH but for what? for the second spot? Brock "the legit beast" is second rate to John Cena? are you kidding me? the character is dead. 

How the hell Rock is not credible? Rock made Cena his bitch for the entire year, from WM27 to SVS to WM28. He's much more believable and is physically bigger than Lesnar, there's nobody more believable and credible than The Rock, maybe along with Taker, that was the perfect story. now what's the point? the aura of Brock and the story will look ridiculous.

And no, you can't do excuse promo "to get your heat back" on this situation, Lesnar was different, if he's doing that? he's just another whiny, pro wrestling heel. I don't even care anymore, that's it for me.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm done with this company.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The Hardcore Show said:


> Those kids would leave if Cena does not win the way he does year after year. Once Cena is no longer looked at as a superhero they start crying & then stop caring.


5-10 years from now new kids will replace his current fanbase,Teens in the late 80's/early 90's got pretty tired of Hogan by the mid-90's just Pre-NWO..NWO/Hollywood Hogan came and boom new casuals&new hardcore fans,Same deal happened with Austin&Rock,It's and endless cycle!!!


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The Hardcore Show said:


> Those kids would leave if Cena does not win the way he does year after year. Once Cena is no longer looked at as a superhero they start crying & then stop caring.


5-10 years from now new kids will replace his current fanbase,Teens in the late 80's/early 90's got pretty tired of Hogan by the mid-90's just Pre-NWO..NWO/Hollywood Hogan came and boom new casuals&new hardcore fans,Same deal happened with Austin&Rock,It's and endless cycle!!!


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



DesolationRow said:


> Not really disagreeing, exactly. I'm not sure. No doubt, Cena has to be booked strongly but I think his match with Lesnar tonight was an example of a match-up where most of these kids would have forgiven their hero for losing, like Rocky Balboa in the first fight with Clubber Lang or Batman in the first two hours of a movie vs. The Joker. I remember kids getting completely hooked by the storyline of Cena being Wade Barrett's personal bitch a year and a half ago. I think there's a happy medium WWE can strike, and interestingly they had struck it between Wrestlemania and tonight's PPV. The one part of the whole booking decision that gave me a slight bad taste in my mouth was Michael Cole excitedly yelping, "_The Cena of old is back!!!_" That's the equivalent of WWE giving the finger to every adult male who would like to see a fresh version of John Cena, and a storyline that actually matters in the long run for him, occur.
> 
> Anyway, it'll be interesting to see where they go from here. I wonder if they even know (the most doubtful proposition of them all).


Would not shock me if Triple H supennded Lesnar or fired him if he is already done with the company


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> For the guy talking about the kids, WWE's fanbase is more than 70% 18+, the kids are not buying PPVs.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Orton and HHH BOTH can beat Cena clean. How he's more credible than them? they beat him clean as babyfaces. They could do the storyline that Cena is not the same bla bla. Now you can do Lesnar vs Orton or HHH but for what? for the second spot? Brock "the legit beast" is second rate to John Cena? are you kidding me? the character is dead.
> 
> How the hell Rock is not credible? Rock made Cena his bitch for the entire year, from WM27 to SVS to WM28. He's much more believable and is physically bigger than Lesnar, there's nobody more believable and credible than The Rock, maybe along with Taker, that was the perfect story. now what's the point? the aura of Brock and the story will look ridiculous.
> 
> And no, you can't do excuse promo "to get your heat back" on this situation, Lesnar was different, if he's doing that? he's just another whiny, pro wrestling heel.* I don't even care anymore, that's it for me*.


Does that mean your done posting to? :cena2

Wow, such overreaction to one match outcome.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



#Mark said:


> I'm done with this company.


Eh you'll be in the Raw thread tomorrow night talking about stuff going on and you know it!


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



A-C-P said:


> Does that mean your done posting to? :cena2
> 
> Wow, such overreaction to one match outcome.


The worse thing that can come out if this is if Cena/Lesnar have a rematch and he jokes around trying to be funny laughing in Lesnar's face.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> And no, you can't do excuse promo "to get your heat back" on this situation, Lesnar was different, if he's doing that? he's just another whiny, pro wrestling heel. I don't even care anymore, that's it for me.


Agreed. The whole "ass-kicker" promo and his ensuing promo with Johnny were all aimed to place Brock over and outside the WWE's inner workings. He's not a backstage guy, he's not a superstar, he's not even a company guy. He's bigger than the WWE himself. 

Having a guy that's established that try and use the very system he made himself seem bigger than to get back over seems ridiculous.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> For the guy talking about the kids, WWE's fanbase is more than 70% 18+, the kids are not buying PPVs.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Orton and HHH BOTH can beat Cena clean. How he's more credible than them? they beat him clean as babyfaces. They could do the storyline that Cena is not the same bla bla. Now you can do Lesnar vs Orton or HHH but for what? for the second spot? Brock "the legit beast" is second rate to John Cena? are you kidding me? the character is dead.
> 
> How the hell Rock is not credible? Rock made Cena his bitch for the entire year, from WM27 to SVS to WM28. He's much more believable and is physically bigger than Lesnar, there's nobody more believable and credible than The Rock, maybe along with Taker, that was the perfect story. now what's the point? the aura of Brock and the story will look ridiculous.
> 
> And no, you can't do excuse promo "to get your heat back" on this situation, Lesnar was different, if he's doing that? he's just another whiny, pro wrestling heel. I don't even care anymore, that's it for me.


Orton is not credible to be honest. Maybe too you because you have a boner for him. Orton is on smackdown and has been doing nothing for a long time with some decent ammount of loses.

HHH although is still credible works so little and lost too Taker it diminishes him. 

Again if lesnar is on a winning streak beating everyone up. It makes no sense for the movie guy with 2 matches in one year to all of a sudden be a threat no matter how much HGH he is taking.

So you gonna stop watching? Should watch some indy stuff. You might like it LOL


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The end game should've been Taker-Brock at Mania, Brock going in undefeated against Taker's streak. Failing that though Rock probably would've been the best option because he is the biggest star they have and would do the biggest business, or even failing that a Cena rematch would've been huge too assuming they handled his character the right way and had him "find his old self" or whatever. Obviously that is gone out the window because even this crappy Cena who lost to Lord Tensai can beat Lesnar so no need for him to change.

And please, enough of this crap about Lesnar beating Cena up for most of the match. It means nothing, Cena gets his ass kicked by every heel and always wins in the end which is all that matters. Lesnar is now no different or better than Mark Henry or Kane.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



kokepepsi said:


> Orton is not credible to be honest. Maybe too you because you have a boner for him. Orton is on smackdown and has been doing nothing for a long time with some decent ammount of loses.
> 
> HHH although is still credible works so little and lost too Taker it diminishes him.
> 
> Again if lesnar is on a winning streak beating everyone up. It makes no sense for the movie guy with 2 matches in one year to all of a sudden be a threat no matter how much HGH he is taking.
> 
> So you gonna stop watching? Should watch some indy stuff. You might like it LOL


Orton is the guy who can come back to matches with Cena and beat him clean, he always gets his win back same way Rock did when he was active even with all the matches he lost.

If Cena is credible, HHH is credible, simple. And even more than that, if Cena is credible(and he's not), the guy who made him look like a bitch for over a year and is the GOAT material + physically bigger than Brock is the most believable you can bring, and yes, that's a perfect story to book with the final opponent being The Rock to save the company, that's a money program that was ruined in this one result. Brock is not unstoppable, he lost to the guy Rock beat in his first match, there's no point in doing that. Rock vs Taker is now a much better option and my prediction. 

Like some guy said, this is up there with Goldberg/Hogan on free TV as the most idiotic thing in pro wrestling history.










"We are better than UFC, yay!!"


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Green Light said:


> The end game should've been Taker-Brock at Mania, Brock going in undefeated against Taker's streak. Failing that though Rock probably would've been the best option because he is the biggest star they have and would do the biggest business, or even failing that a Cena rematch would've been huge too assuming they handled his character the right way and had him "find his old self" or whatever. Obviously that is gone out the window because even this crappy Cena who lost to Lord Tensai can beat Lesnar so no need for him to change.
> 
> And please, enough of this crap about Lesnar beating Cena up for most of the match. It means nothing, Cena gets his ass kicked by every heel and always wins in the end which is all that matters. Lesnar is now no different or better than Mark Henry or Kane.


Exactly. This isn't about the Rock.

They've severly hurt any chances of Brock Lesnar being in a premiere Wrestlemania match.

He might as well be Chris Jericho right now. John Cena was mentally at the lowest point of his career, hurt to the point of taking time off and still punked Lesnar. It's a clear message that WWE > UFC and Cena > Lesnar.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Another reason I now think it's fine that Cena won is that..

Brock never said he was going to pin or make Cena tap out to be the best,He said he was going to kick Cena's a** cause he's an a** kicker..He did exactly that,Cena won But he used a steel steps earlier and then a chain plus he did get a bit of offence by doing punches&reversing stuff..So Cena did NOT win CLEAN!!!!

Brock proved that he's even more of a ruthless beast/animal than ever before during the match,For all we know he can take out Cena in a promo tomorrow night and that'll be the way to wright him off for a while,Cena won&did that speech to get cheers&more love fro mhis fans and so tomorrow Brock fans can be thrilled he wrote off Cena by kicking his a**yet again!!!


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



GillbergReturns said:


> Exactly. This isn't about the Rock.
> 
> They've severly hurt any chances of Brock Lesnar being in a premiere Wrestlemania match.
> 
> He might as well be Chris Jericho right now. John Cena was mentally at the lowest point of his career, hurt to the point of taking time off and still punked Lesnar. It's a clear message that WWE > UFC and Cena > Lesnar.


He going to do the same to Rock next at Wrestlemania & well beyond so might as well turn it off now for good because this is what you will see for many more years because of the corporate BS.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

When did Orton beat Cena clean?


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The Hardcore Show said:


> Not today their whole company is built around trying to bring young kids to shows. You can think Benoit for them going in this direction.


Benoit was 5 years ago. They need to get over it. This isn't late 2007/early 2008 when they are desperate for sponsors on top if a bland product due to them being publicly bashed like never before. 

And speaking of the product don't you think it's time for another approach? Because it's obvious pandering to just kids while telling the 18+ to piss off(SuperCena bullcrap is an example) obviously hasn't helped the product and the business side of things(buyrates).


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Green Light said:


> The end game should've been Taker-Brock at Mania, Brock going in undefeated against Taker's streak. Failing that though Rock probably would've been the best option because he is the biggest star they have and would do the biggest business, or even failing that a Cena rematch would've been huge too assuming they handled his character the right way and had him "find his old self" or whatever. Obviously that is gone out the window because even this crappy Cena who lost to Lord Tensai can beat Lesnar so no need for him to change.
> 
> And please, enough of this crap about Lesnar beating Cena up for most of the match. It means nothing, Cena gets his ass kicked by every heel and always wins in the end which is all that matters. Lesnar is now no different or better than Mark Henry or Kane.


Except Brock Lesnar is a box-office draw, a great powerhouse wrestler, and a former UFC Champion. He put John Cena on the shelve, who else can say they did that? His main objection in the match was the beat Cena up, he said it himself he wanted to "bring the pain" to John Cena. He did just that. I don't think the lost is going to do anything to Lesnar. He's still a monster. He made Cena look like a rag-doll, he beat the shit out of him for 20 minutes. 

Lesnar, like Cena at WM 28, got too cocky and it costed him.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



RevolverSnake said:


> When did Orton beat Cena clean?


HIAC 2009.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



GillbergReturns said:


> Exactly. This isn't about the Rock.
> 
> They've severly hurt any chances of Brock Lesnar being in a premiere Wrestlemania match.
> 
> He might as well be Chris Jericho right now. John Cena was mentally at the lowest point of his career, hurt to the point of taking time off and still punked Lesnar. It's a clear message that WWE > UFC and Cena > Lesnar.


WM 29 is a whole year away,Plenty of time to build him even stronger than before this match!!

Some are saying"oh well I guess he's done with WWE",His reported one year deal could easily be true!!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I will just say though that Brock looked great out there, not a bit of rust and still an athletic machine. Shame they had to sour it with the finish


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The Hardcore Show said:


> He going to do the same to Rock next at Wrestlemania & well beyond so might as well turn it off now for good because this is what you will see for many more years because of the corporate BS.


I don't have a problem with Cena beating the Rock per se but after night you get the feeling that WWE sees WM 28 as nothing more than a nostalgia win for Rock fans. 

Cena will beat the Rock clean at WM 29 and all will be right again.

I think it's safe to say that Rock wins at Mania is completely worthless right now.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Marv95 said:


> Benoit was 5 years ago. They need to get over it. This isn't late 2007/early 2008 when they are desperate for sponsors on top if a bland product due to them being publicly bashed like never before.
> 
> And speaking of the product don't you think it's time for another approach? Because it's obvious pandering to just kids while telling the 18+ to piss off(SuperCena bullcrap is an example) obviously hasn't helped the product and the business side of things(buyrates).


Yes, buyrates are down. Ratings are down. But WWE got $483 million last year in revenue, that's not a sign of having to switch to a different approach. WWE is a business, it runs on money. If something is working, than there's no reason to fix it.


----------



## Houstonboy25

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Talk about irony...didn't Brock Lesnar lose his first match in the UFC before dominating and becoming the champ?


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



GillbergReturns said:


> I don't have a problem with Cena beating the Rock per se but after night you get the feeling that WWE sees WM 28 as nothing more than a nostalgia win for Rock fans.
> 
> Cena will beat the Rock clean at WM 29 and all will be right again.
> 
> I think it's safe to say that Rock wins at Mania is completely worthless right now.


Its not about just Rock it's the fact that Cena will continue to be this guy less business reaches 1993-1995 levels or he suffers a shocking injury and has to retire like Edge did.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The Rock win against Cena was nothing? Not according to buyrates, upcoming Blu Ray sales next month, and the fact little kids were crying their hearts out with video proof galore running on that front. The Rock/Cena match was the biggest match of the year and will be the most talked about deal of 2012 when it's all said and done alongside the Yes chant Revolution.


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



p862011 said:


>


WTF was that?


----------



## imnotastar

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

brock giving me my moneys worth


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Nice way to shit in the best thing you had going just for ''supercena'' to look good dam i hate that goof


----------



## DahStoryTella

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

IMO, the only﻿ people who John Cena probably can't/won't be booked to go over at﻿ this point of his career are:

- The Rock
- Stone Cold
- The Undertaker

Anyone else is a﻿ possibility, which is why him going over Lesnar is not surprising at all.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> I swear to god people don't actually remember what happens in the match once the pin happens.


What a suprise, people only remembering the most important part of the match! That's just how it is, one of the first things I was taught when training to be a wrestler in regards to working a match was "don't worry if you don't get the crowd at first, as long as the finish is strong the people will be happy". Fans will forgive a mediocre match if the finish is red hot and makes sense, the opposite is also true. Guess what, the finish of a big match was silly and a lot of people are unhappy, that's a new concept! In other news, rest in peace Ronnie Barker...


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Such a sucky ending, only thing that made it was Lesnar, other than that it was a typical super cena performance, get his arse handed him for the entirety of the bout only to own him with a single AA at the end.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I legit thought for a moment that Brock hurt himself after that knee over the top rope attack thing.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Ohhh, I'd forgotten the crazy bump out of the ring that Lesnar took, he really showed his ring rust there! It seemed to me that he was jut trying to bump Cena off the apron but jumped too high and ended up having his momentum take him over the top.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I have no idea what to even say about the aftermath of this lol. I don't understand why Cena won, I don't understand why Lesnar lost. I just don't get it. Is Cena really hurt? What the fuck is Triple H going to say about all this? WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so confused lol.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Starbuck said:


> I have no idea what to even say about the aftermath of this lol. I don't understand why Cena won, I don't understand why Lesnar lost. I just don't get it. Is Cena really hurt? What the fuck is Triple H going to say about all this? WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so confused lol.


I think Triple H suspends Lesnar until July for his contract demands and he returns to wrestle Triple H at Summerslam.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Brock lesnar vs Cena rematch?!*

I think if there is going to be any rematches then Brock has very strong points for it;

-He pinned Cena for 9 seconds.
-He didn't receive the medical attention, which Cena had twice, when he got hit by a chain and started to bleed.

I understand Cena's victory is the price for him taking a time off but there must be a rematch and Lesnar must win it


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Is brock on raw tomorrow night?


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Houstonboy25 said:


> Talk about irony...didn't Brock Lesnar lose his first match in the UFC before dominating and becoming the champ?


well technically his first match in his MMA career was against Min Soo Kim , and he won 

however if you meant UFC soley then yeah you're right


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Starbuck said:


> I have no idea what to even say about the aftermath of this lol. I don't understand why Cena won, I don't understand why Lesnar lost. I just don't get it. Is Cena really hurt? What the fuck is Triple H going to say about all this? *WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so confused lol*.


:lol isn't this the goal though for the WWE so you tune in to Raw tonight to find out?


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

yes i have a feeling brock will start a rivary with triple h tonight.

did anyone notice brock picking up the ref and chucking him in the ring with one arm lol it was if he was picking up a child


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The Hardcore Show said:


> I think Triple H suspends Lesnar until July for his contract demands and he returns to wrestle Triple H at Summerslam.


Why would the WWE take Lesnar off of programming if Cena is about to leave? I highly doubt that Lesnar is about to be suspended.


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Creme De La Creme said:


> Why would the WWE take Lesnar off of programming if Cena is about to leave? I highly doubt that Lesnar is about to be suspended.


Cena doesn't have to leave to shoot his crappy ass movie. He has done like 3 other shitty movies in the last few years


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



jammo2000 said:


> did anyone notice brock picking up the ref and chucking him in the ring with one arm lol it was if he was picking up a child


yep some great gif-worthy material last night.


Despite the loss im in no way less interested to see Lesnar, in fact im more interested than ever, he looked absolutley ruthless at times last night, by far the most intimidating guy on the roster, no one can give a beat down quite like lesnar.
Was most intrigued to see how they'd incorporate his mma into his moveset, first 5 mins of the match was just bizarre to hear Lawler calling it like an mma bout, and Bones Jones style hellbows-fuck yeah. Highly intrigued to see him go against the likes of Orton and Punk.

Favourite moment of last night: when he took that tumble over the ropes and landed on his knee (Vince must have SHIT HIS PANTS), when Brock got up and realized he was ok and cracked the same smile we last saw when he was goin into the 2nd round with Carwin, I dunno what it is but it just seems so unusual when Brock looks like he's actually enjoying himself. He did a phenominal job last night for a guy whos been away so long.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



funkasaurus said:


> Show me one Cena match that was anything like this and I'll agree.
> 
> Once again, bunch of pussies. You are REQUIRED as a man to post complete respect for Cena with your post.


I show Cena no respect until he turns heel. Fuck him and his Superman crap. I've defended him a lot but last night was where the lines are drawn. He has enough backstage power to call shots and tell them to stop this bullshit.


----------



## Lm2

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

lesnar looked beast in the match, and still loses to one AA? like wwe are you kidding me


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



RKO696 said:


> Cena doesn't have to leave to shoot his crappy ass movie. He has done like 3 other shitty movies in the last few years


Cena all but confirmed that he's about to take some kind of vacation. It doesn't matter to me why he's leaving..There's just a high possibility that he is.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



legendmaker2 said:


> lesnar looked beast in the match, and still loses to one AA? like wwe are you kidding me


Sounds like someone didnt watch the actual match.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

"Nash didn't really lose. He's fine. It was a setup, get it? That's the whole idea. THEY'RE HEELS. You're supposed to be angry at them.

Hogan has the title again. Oh, the horror. Like he hasn't drawn and you're not used to him on top for the last five years. But people got to bitch anyway.

The crowd got a title change and a memorable moment. Remember when they were throwing trash at Bash at the Beach? Look how that turned out.

And now, heaven forbid, you've a bunch of big matches all lined up with Goldberg chasing the entire stable. How exactly are any of those matches hurt by this?

They have 30,000 people there, and everyone's acting like the sky is falling. Oh no, the company's going to die!

Can't you people just enjoy a big angle and a surprise for what it is?"

- WCW booking commitee


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

WTF!!!!! Brock lost to Cena is this a joke???. Brock Lesnar was totally owning Cena with every punch he made him bleed. Why the fuck did WWE make Brock lose on his return match to fucking Cena???. I am pissed off this is bull shit


----------



## will94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

It's just hilarious to watch the stupidity in this thread. Way to overreact folks.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



vanboxmeer said:


> "Nash didn't really lose. He's fine. It was a setup, get it? That's the whole idea. THEY'RE HEELS. You're supposed to be angry at them.
> 
> Hogan has the title again. Oh, the horror. Like he hasn't drawn and you're not used to him on top for the last five years. But people got to bitch anyway.
> 
> The crowd got a title change and a memorable moment. Remember when they were throwing trash at Bash at the Beach? Look how that turned out.
> 
> And now, heaven forbid, you've a bunch of big matches all lined up with Goldberg chasing the entire stable. How exactly are any of those matches hurt by this?
> 
> They have 30,000 people there, and everyone's acting like the sky is falling. Oh no, the company's going to die!
> 
> Can't you people just enjoy a big angle and a surprise for what it is?"
> 
> - WCW booking commitee


Funny thing is, the company _did_ die shortly after. Will history repeat itself? Although, unfortunately, there isn't really any competition to defeat WWE since TNA is not even close to matching them.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The match was perfect until the finsih. Brock should of won that match.

Legs cut off him before he gets started.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

You guys have gotta understand that there's probably a reason as to why the outcome of Cena/Lesnar happened. A reason that hasn't yet played out yet. Not to mention, it didn't make Brock look weak at all. When was the last time you saw Cena get destroyed like that? Lesnar looked like a goddamn beast and then let his guard down, and that's how the loss should be taken. Not to mention Lesnar would've won had a ref been awake. He was clearly outclassed.


----------



## Lm2

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



JasonLives said:


> Sounds like someone didnt watch the actual match.


i watched highlights, your going to tell me that cena was at any time winning the match? like i thought the match was good just the ending A F-U on the steel steps to end it really?


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> You guys have gotta understand that there's probably a reason as to why the outcome of Cena/Lesnar happened. A reason that hasn't yet played out yet. Not to mention, it didn't make Brock look weak at all. When was the last time you saw Cena get destroyed like that? Lesnar looked like a goddamn beast and then let his guard down, and that's how the loss should be taken. Not to mention Lesnar would've won had a ref been awake. He was clearly outclassed.


Can say that about Nexus Summerslam, Punk losing to Triple H, Vince hugging Eric Bischoff first night in. "Letting things play out" is now a meme for futility and a desperate grasp in defense of burning money. The fact remains that the idea of "who can beat Brock Lesnar?" is already out the window, which was the massive drawing point for Mania against any of Austin/Rock/Undertaker.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

You don't get a former UFC world champion, who's 35 and and can still go very often. They had him and they've just turned him into another guy. I'm finding it hard how some can't see that. 

Why have him lose his first match and ruin him? When I say ruin, they've ruined a brilliant storyline of Brock beating people and him being unstoppable and it leads up to WM. They've just made Brock another guy, who's been beaten by Cena.....in his first match back. Someone tell me how that's a good thing?


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



will94 said:


> It's just hilarious to watch the stupidity in this thread. Way to overreact folks.


The only stupidity here is the stupidity of those who don't understand the "overreaction".

Words cannot describe what a fucking mess that finish was last night, what little sense it makes or how it possibly benefits ANYONE.

They've destroyed Lesnar's credibility in less than a month and at the same time, once again failed to do anything with Cancena other than his typical, pathetic, "rise above and overcome the odds" Super Cena bullshit.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> You don't get a former UFC world champion, who's 35 and and can still go very often. They had him and they've just turned him into another guy. I'm finding it hard how some can't see that.
> 
> Why have him lose his first match and ruin him? When I say ruin, they've ruined a brilliant storyline of Brock beating people and him being unstoppable and it leads up to WM. They've just made Brock another guy, who's been beaten by Cena.....in his first match back. Someone tell me how that's a good thing?


Exactly, how people don't realise this is beyond me. It's all very simple.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> You don't get a former UFC world champion, who's 35 and and can still go very often. They had him and they've just turned him into another guy. I'm finding it hard how some can't see that.
> 
> Why have him lose his first match and ruin him? When I say ruin, they've ruined a brilliant storyline of Brock beating people and him being unstoppable and it leads up to WM. They've just made Brock another guy, who's been beaten by Cena.....in his first match back. Someone tell me how that's a good thing?


'Another guy' that ruined John Cena for 15 minutes in a 17 minute match. You don't see that ever, let alone often. 

He could come out tonight, wreck four people (why not officially murder the tag division) and it would be forgotten. He let his guard down and that's how Cena won. He also had the victory earlier in the match. 

He's clearly not just becoming 'another guy' and I'm pretty sure we'll see that over the next few months. Plus, if he beats Cena in his first match, he plateaus and nothing he does after is really as impressive.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

WWE just fucked up a huge feud that could of been big. Brock Lesnar should of won last night. WWE building Brock Lesnar up as a wrecking machine then having him to lose to the AA was bull shit


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> 'Another guy' that ruined John Cena for 15 minutes in a 17 minute match. You don't see that ever, let alone often.


Actually we see it all the time. The Great Khali, Mark Henry, Big Show, Randy Orton, Batista and even The fucking Miz have wiped the floor with Cena for 10-20 minutes only to lose in under 1 minute.

Like said here before, what good is all that beating if it doesn't get you a victory? Dominance doesn't matter nearly as much as the end result unless the underdog comes out looking great after a loss. (Austin vs Hart)

Yesterday was another shitty night of SuperCena "never giving up". It's complete bullshit that he was in that armbar hold for over a minute and never tapped. If somebody applies that in a real fight, Cena and anyone else would tap in a matter of seconds. "Legitimacy"... alright.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Vince is just a fucking crazy old fart. The guy doesn't care about the business anymore, it's all about being an ass kisser.


----------



## Bork_Laser

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Both guys deserve great credit for last nights match. Brutal, engaging, intense.. i thought it was excellent. I have no idea why Lesnar lost though, if Cena is to take a break, then surely the best way to put him out was for Lesnar to win, then when Cena makes his return we have an automatic rematch. Very strange...however i can't wait for RAW tonight to see the aftermath and see where they go with Lesnar.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm willing to admit that there's a few different ways to interpret the match and that regardless no one is going to change their opinion of it so it's pointless to argue.

I think it was a good match. Not the best it could've been, but I think the booking decision was good.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> 'Another guy' that ruined John Cena for 15 minutes in a 17 minute match. You don't see that ever, let alone often.
> 
> He could come out tonight, wreck four people (why not officially murder the tag division) and it would be forgotten. He let his guard down and that's how Cena won. He also had the victory earlier in the match.
> 
> He's clearly not just becoming 'another guy' and I'm pretty sure we'll see that over the next few months. Plus, if he beats Cena in his first match, he plateaus and nothing he does after is really as impressive.


He's been beaten, Brye.

The baby face has got his win and it's over. Brock isn't unstoppable. He's been stopped in his first match. He might of beaten Cena for 17 minutes, but he's been stopped and is just another guy Cena beat and overcame the odds.


----------



## will94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

It's a direct copy of his first UFC fight, people. He beat the shit out of Mir, but got caught with one submission hold because he lost focus trying to pummel Frank and got tapped out. He then went on to be a focused and dominant force.

At any point, Lesnar had the match won last night. But he took his eyes off the prize to continue beating on Cena, and it cost him the win. Simple, really.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

At the end of the day it wasn't about Brock Lesnar legitimizing the company. When the show ended it was about Cena overcoming the odds yet AGAIN. The finish of the match is the most important part of the match; I don't understand why you people can't comprehend this. Unless they do a big angle tonight where Brock completely snaps and destroys nearly every wrestler on the roster _including_ HHH, his credibility is *ruined*.

Wrestling's about suspending disbelief. So you're telling me Lord Tensai can beat Cena but Brock freaking Lesnar can't?


----------



## NonCentz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

A few things from my POV.

1) If Cena isn't there tonight, and they simply say he's gone because Brock injured him, then Cena winning makes absolute zero sense. If he's leaving directly after the ppv without appearing then he should've lost.

2) If Cena is on Raw, then Brock needs to annihilate him even worse. Maybe have Cena cutting a victory speech, and Brock comes down the ramp (no sneak attack), and beats the hell out of him without saying a word.

3) If Triple H gets involved with Brock tonight, Brock needs to beat the hell out of him to show that corporate can't handle him and he is still the baddest dude in the wwe universe and re-establish his dominance.

For the entire build up to this match, I said the PPV match needed to be "utter chaos" as Brock said. For the majority of the match it was. Him destroying two refs while dominating Cena, and other refs coming down not knowing what to do. As I was watching it I was pleased, thinking they were going to let this play out the right way. In my opinion he needed to destroy Cena and everyone that came down trying to stop the destruction. He was doing that, and the finish could be passed off as a fluke win, but I just don't think Cena winning was necessary and they really had the match perfect until Cena's 2 moves finished off Brock.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Thank fuck Mania was in Miami and everybody supported The Rock, or he would of got the Brock Lesnar treatment. 

It really is Cena > Everybody else regardless who you are.


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



vanboxmeer said:


> Can say that about Nexus Summerslam, Punk losing to Triple H, Vince hugging Eric Bischoff first night in. "Letting things play out" is now a meme for futility and a desperate grasp in defense of burning money. The fact remains that the idea of "who can beat Brock Lesnar?" is already out the window, which was the massive drawing point for Mania against any of Austin/Rock/Undertaker.


Agreed , they killed the Lesnar character and every example you bring is 100% correct . I think we have to accept that the wwe' sole purpose is to make cena look good just like in the eighties it was all about Hulkamania and stop expecting good feuds, great characters and fresh elements. It's cena, cena, cena , the guy who makes HHH tap ,out at wrestlemania when a much older and semi-retired HHH beats the hottest up and coming wrestler a few years later (the CMpunk debacle) .


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> I'm willing to admit that there's a few different ways to interpret the match and that regardless no one is going to change their opinion of it so it's pointless to argue.
> 
> I think it was a good match. Not the best it could've been, but I think the booking decision was good.


Hey, I enjoyed the match too but the ending spoiled it all for me. Truly awful and the main reason fans turned on Cena in the first place. Can't believe there are so many pussies that were terrified over the match yesterday (see ER discussion thread) and suddenly started supporting Cena. I guess WWE have finally defeated the majority of fans and got them to cheer the superhero. I now wish that they had let Cena go over The Rock clean. A riot wouldn't have been far-fetched there when you think about it.

His blatant ass-kissing is also there as always. "CHICAGO.... CHICAGO.... CHICAGO.... CHICAGO... CHICAGO". About every second sentence was something sucking up to Chicago. Fuck off for once.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



TheF1BOB said:


> Thank fuck Mania was in Miami and everybody supported The Rock, or he would of got the Brock Lesnar treatment.
> 
> It really is Cena > Everybody else regardless who you are.


I think you're overreacting just a little too much.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock Lesnar turning into another guy isn't true at all. He's still this monster that beat the shit out of Cena and none of that is going to change. Now he's pissed off that he lost. I would expect someone to get killed by him tonight and I think now we're going to see him become an unbeatable monster. I don't see how there won't be a rematch between Cena and Brock and the ending to the match last night gives the match a whole new dynamic. If Cena had lost the rematch would be the same as the first match. The focus would be on how could Cena hope to overcome the odds and win.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Choke2Death said:


> Hey, I enjoyed the match too but the ending spoiled it all for me. Truly awful and the main reason fans turned on Cena in the first place. Can't believe there are so many pussies that were terrified over the match yesterday (see ER discussion thread) and suddenly started supporting Cena. I guess WWE have finally defeated the majority of fans and got them to cheer the superhero. I now wish that they had let Cena go over The Rock clean. A riot wouldn't have been far-fetched there when you think about it.
> 
> His blatant ass-kissing is also there as always. "CHICAGO.... CHICAGO.... CHICAGO.... CHICAGO... CHICAGO". About every second sentence was something sucking up to Chicago. Fuck off for once.


Honestly, unlike most of the times that Super-Cena has come into play (Cena/Miz - OTL, Cena/Orton - Breaking Point, kinda) I think this one sort of made sense considering how much they played up him needing the win. And if he's on his way out, it really wouldn't make sense for him to be going into a slump and then disappear. Could've worked if they had him lose and take time off because he's off his game, I actually wouldn't have minded that. But there weren't many solutions.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

the only way they could have Brock keep some face tonight , is if he walks into the arena with a smile on his face , no selling his loss , then have him say that it wasn't about winning or losing , it was about taking John Cena out of the picture , and that mission was accomplished 




you could say that would dim the lights and make Cena's win look *much less brighter* , i guess you could say ..










.. he'll press the F5 


*YEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAH*


(probably only Mac users would get that  )


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Is Brock on the show tonight?


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Is Brock on the show tonight?


I think so. Isn't it supposed to be Monday Night Lesnar?


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> I think so. Isn't it supposed to be Monday Night Lesnar?


Only if he won the match against Cena last night so my guess is that it will not be Raw: Starring Brock Lesnar now.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> Honestly, unlike most of the times that Super-Cena has come into play (Cena/Miz - OTL, Cena/Orton - Breaking Point, kinda) I think this one sort of made sense considering how much they played up him needing the win. And if he's on his way out, it really wouldn't make sense for him to be going into a slump and then disappear. Could've worked if they had him lose and take time off because he's off his game, I actually wouldn't have minded that. But there weren't many solutions.


It would have been ultra-easy to write off Cena in this match for a few months.

Say Lesnar fights as the 'legit' guy and beats the holy hell out of Cena so badly that it ends in a no-contest. He doesn't show up again until a few weeks before SummerSlam, but when he returns, we see a new and refreshed Cena. Also making it much easier for fans to get behind him. (although I never will, until he turns heel)


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Nah. Cena won, so the title stays the same.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Choke2Death said:


> Actually we see it all the time. The Great Khali, Mark Henry, Big Show, Randy Orton, Batista and even The fucking Miz have wiped the floor with Cena for 10-20 minutes only to lose in under 1 minute.
> 
> Like said here before, what good is all that beating if it doesn't get you a victory? Dominance doesn't matter nearly as much as the end result unless the underdog comes out looking great after a loss. (Austin vs Hart)
> 
> Yesterday was another shitty night of SuperCena "never giving up". It's complete bullshit that he was in that armbar hold for over a minute and never tapped. If somebody applies that in a real fight, Cena and anyone else would tap in a matter of seconds. "Legitimacy"... alright.


Nobody and i mean NOBODY can fucking excuse the awful Cena booking, christ if they booked Punk to get a beating for 20 mins then for him to pop up and win in under a minute people would riot.

:no:

And yes all those saying Cena and his character development...what development he went RIGHT BACK to the happy smiling guy that i fucking said he would


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> I think you're overreacting just a little too much.


Maybe Brye but it was pointless, made no sense and made Cena > everyone again. They need to do something big tonight after last nights mess. Shit need straightening out asap but don't be surprise they just move on and forget what happened as they normally do.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Just looked on WWE.COM.

Brock is on the show tonight.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Just looked on WWE.COM.
> 
> Brock is on the show tonight.


Great. But I guess we wont be seeing Cena anywhere, right?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena will be on the show.

I think Cena will be on the next weeks show, and the following weeks and the following.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Simply Flawless said:


> Nobody and i mean NOBODY can fucking excuse the awful Cena booking, christ if they booked Punk to get a beating for 20 mins then for him to pop up and win in under a minute people would riot.
> 
> :no:
> 
> And yes all those saying Cena and his character development...what development he went RIGHT BACK to the happy smiling guy that i fucking said he would


I've never gotten this character development bullshit. The guy will always be the smiling goof that can't sell shit and bury careers for another 10 years at least. The day he retires, the company can be saved.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Choke2Death said:


> Great. But I guess we wont be seeing Cena anywhere, right?


My guess since Cena himself played up the injured arm last night at the end of the PPV and the injury has been posted on WWE.com I would not be surprised if we don't see Cena. Which IMO would be a good thing b/c it would allow Brock to brag that he "ended" Cena eventhough he lsot "the battle"


----------



## Terminator GR

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I am afraid Lesnar will somehow get "fired" tonight and that's it with his run.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Cancena is there tonight, he confirmed it on his Twitter.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Glad Brock will be on Raw tonight I hope he kicks more ass and then does a huge promo saying he beat down Cena and took him out


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



A-C-P said:


> My guess since tCena himself played up the injured arm last night at the end of the PPV and the injury has been posted on WWE.com I would not be surprised if we don't see Cena. Which IMO would be a good thing b/c it would allow Brock to brag that he "ended" Cena eventhough he lsot "the battle"


I'm expecting Lesnar to go with a more heel version of the HHH-Taker angle now. "I beat you so bad you were injured. You won the battle, I won the war. I now know what it'll take to beat you, and next time we meet I promise to put you down for good."


----------



## mrgagentleman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I truly believe that some of you Cena haters hate him so much that if he were to lose clean to Heath Slater on Superstars you all would see nothing wrong w/ it.

Tell me, when Austin squashed everyone for 5 years straight, why didn't any of you have a problem w/ it?

Fucking hypocrites.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

So many people in here going way, way over the top with the hate for the Lesnar/Cena ending.

Lesnar will completely fuck Cena up tonight, sending him home for a couple of months or however long it is.

Brock goes on an utter run of destruction, but its all just a bit sour because of the one man he didn't beat. 

Cena then comes back and they have a fucking epic.

I don't see how that's too difficult to get?

Then folk are having a go at Cena for taking time off? Guys been bust up for months and has a harder schedule than anyone else, give him a break.

Reading through this thread is amazing. The absolute fickleness from some people. Going "OMG AMAZING THIS IS AMAZING" to "OMG THIS IS THE WORST EVER IM NEVER WATCHING ANY RING BASED ENDEAVOURS AGAIN FUCK U VINCE".

Fucking hell. Calm down. Wait til its all played out before you start fingering furiously over the death of wrestling.


The complete overreaction from some of you people is insane, we just got a tremendous PPV and it's nothing but bitching and moaning....stop fucking watching already you bunnch of Internet genius bookers.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Lil'Jimmy said:


> I'm expecting Lesnar to go with a more heel version of the HHH-Taker angle now. "I beat you so bad you were injured. You won the battle, I won the war. I now know what it'll take to beat you, and next time we meet I promise to put you down for good."


That would be a great way to play it by Lesnar.


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The Cena hate from some of the children on here is seriously, seriously pathetic.

Grow up, get a grip, get laid, and please, shut up.

Its beyond annoying now, and its based on nothing.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Twistaeffect2005 said:


> Cena then comes back and they have a fucking epic.
> 
> I don't see how that's too difficult to get?


And it would have been even more epic had Cena lost to Brock, because then that throws in the whole "can Cena actually overcome Brock?" into the storyline and would have made it even more dramatic, as well as have had Cena "overcome the odds" again in a much bigger fashion.

This loss hasn't really hurt Brock but a win for him would have certainly done more than for Cena. Brock wins his first match back, looks like a monstrous threat that he completely demolished the top guy in the company and went over him, even injuring him. Then eventually Cena comes back and he's doubting himself and they go head to head in an epic battle. Instead Cena has won, so we know he can win, and that already takes a lot out of the feud.

It's similar (though not quite the same) to the Orton/HHH feud a few years back. HHH went over a Wrestlemania... okay... and yet the feud continued and people stopped caring about it. HHH already won, why were they still fighting? Of course this is a little different as Cena has now been injured, but nevertheless Brock needed this win more than Cena and more importantly, the drama for the storyline needed Brock to go over if they are going to have these two fight again when Cena returns, which is almost guaranteed at this point.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



SimplyIncredible said:


> The Cena hate from some of the children on here is seriously, seriously pathetic.
> 
> Grow up, get a grip, get laid, and please, shut up.
> 
> Its beyond annoying now, and its based on nothing.


Based on nothing? Haha, you fucking tool.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

What we had? 

Goldberg/Hogan on free TV
Vince and Eric hug
The Invasion with no real WCW stars
Goldberg's streak ending too soon 

What we can add to this list as the biggest money burn in wrestling history:

Cena pinning Lesnar clean in his first match back. 


















Enjoy your victory Vince, you're better than UFC. Your guy beat them. Now all we need to do is book Dana to get a squash from the Cobra and it's official. They made history at ER. This will be in the same caliber as the FPOD when WWE goes out of business.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I can't believe they had Lesnar lose that match like that. A no contest or stoppage MAYBE but they had Cena hit two moves and pin him in a more heroic effort than even Captain America himself is capable of. UnFUCKINGbelievable. The reaction at Wrestling Observer over him winning is funny as fuck. They are ANGRY.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

If Cena comes back later this year I hope they have a more even rematch.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

So is it now time to lead Orton to the slaughterhouse named Bork Laser?


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> *Goldberg's streak ending too soon *


Wasn't he 173-0? I agree that the way it ended was incredibly lame but I don't see a problem with it ending around the time it did.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



dan_marino said:


> And it would have been even more epic had Cena lost to Brock, because then that throws in the whole "can Cena actually overcome Brock?" into the storyline and would have made it even more dramatic, as well as have had Cena "overcome the odds" again in a much bigger fashion.


What would have been so dramatic about that? It would have been the typical "Cena comeback" with a end result everyone see coming a mile away. People would have bitched and moaned about how predictable that match was.

I wouldnt have given two fucks about that rematch.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Just thought of something. If Lesnar's whole purpose was to "legitimize" the WWE as everyone kept saying, he can still claim to have done with that. That match was not normal last night. I don't really know how to put it, but it just didn't look like Cena and Lesnar were _working a match. Lesnar can claim that by messing up Cena's arm (if they go with that angle) or even bringing a more brutal style to the WWE, that he's done what he's set out to do, and that could keep him in Johnny Ace's good books despite him losing. Then Cena leaves, Lesnar goes on his run (if he's staying) and we go from there. This would all make alot more sense if Lesnar won, but it's done. No use complaining, just take what we can get._


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Cena will be on the show.
> 
> I think Cena will be on the next weeks show, and the following weeks and the following.


hell he's probably gonna be on a full body cast with a neck brace and on a stretcher to the point were can only move his lips , just to say "i'm here every week for the wwe universe"  

and before you cena fanboys get your panties wet , it's just a joke , i respect cena's commitment to his work like every other wrestler


----------



## WormWood

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock will say "Cena won the fight but he'll be out for months because I kicked his ass"
Cena will return in the RR, he will win the Rumble and in WM it will be the rematch Cena vs Lesnar for the WWE Championship


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rocky Mark said:


> hell he's probably gonna be on a full body cast with a neck brace and on a stretcher to the point were can only move his lips , just to say "i'm here every week for the wwe universe"
> 
> and before you cena fanboys get your panties wet , it's just a joke , i respect cena's commitment to his work like every other wrestler


www.youtube.com/watch?v=Illcrj7Jxc8

JBL says hi


----------



## Andre

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> What we had?
> 
> *Goldberg/Hogan on free TV*
> Vince and Eric hug
> The Invasion with no real WCW stars
> *Goldberg's streak ending too soon*
> 
> What we can add to this list as the biggest money burn in wrestling history:
> 
> Cena pinning Lesnar clean in his first match back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your victory Vince, you're better than UFC. Your guy beat them. Now all we need to do is book Dana to get a squash from the Cobra and it's official. They made history at ER. This will be in the same caliber as the FPOD when WWE goes out of business.


The bolded just sums up the ineptitude of WCW at the time, Goldberg should have gone over Hogan in a big money match at Starrcade 98, then have a six month reign only to be injured by a rising heel star and have to vacate the belt. Goldberg returns and builds his way up to gain revenge and regain the title at Starrcade 99, then he makes a slow heel turn, becoming the arrogant cocky heel who boasts about being undefeated, after another solid title reign he finally puts over one of WCW's rising stars (Jericho or Benoit if they could have kept them and made them happy) in another big money match during mid to late 2000. Obviously he would turn face again later on. That's the way that I always thought it should have gone down, yeah, pure fantasy booking and revisionists history I know, but it's simple and effective.

The rest of the decisons listed are also extremely cringeworthy to say the least.

I'm really worried that last nights dubious main event booking decision is going to come back and bite WWE on the arse within the next few months.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

What a found interesting is that most people said "Lesnar is not going to put anyone over", and then in his first match actually loses.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



D.M.N. said:


> What a found interesting is that most people said "Lesnar is not going to put anyone over", and then in his first match actually loses.


He lost the match but I wouldn't call that a put over. Actually I think Cena put over Lesnar.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



TJTheGr81 said:


> Just thought of something. If Lesnar's whole purpose was to "legitimize" the WWE as everyone kept saying, he can still claim to have done with that. That match was not normal last night. I don't really know how to put it, but it just didn't look like Cena and Lesnar were _working a match. Lesnar can claim that by messing up Cena's arm (if they go with that angle) or even bringing a more brutal style to the WWE, that he's done what he's set out to do, and that could keep him in Johnny Ace's good books despite him losing. Then Cena leaves, Lesnar goes on his run (if he's staying) and we go from there. This would all make alot more sense if Lesnar won, but it's done. No use complaining, just take what we can get._


_

Good Point_


----------



## redban

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar looks so weak right now!!!!

How does he lose straight up, no interference or anything? And in his return match too? That makes him look worse!

A movie star who he destroyed a decade ago was able to beat Cena last month.

If anything, both matches should gone the opposite way. Cena should have beaten Rock at 'Mania, and Lesnar should have beaten Cena last night.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> What we had?
> 
> Goldberg/Hogan on free TV
> Vince and Eric hug
> The Invasion with no real WCW stars
> Goldberg's streak ending too soon
> 
> What we can add to this list as the biggest money burn in wrestling history:
> 
> Cena pinning Lesnar clean in his first match back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your victory Vince, you're better than UFC. Your guy beat them. Now all we need to do is book Dana to get a squash from the Cobra and it's official. They made history at ER. This will be in the same caliber as the FPOD when WWE goes out of business.


Rock316AE = Common Sense (Y)



AthenaMark said:


> I can't believe they had Lesnar lose that match like that. A no contest or stoppage MAYBE but they had Cena hit two moves and pin him in a more heroic effort than even Captain America himself is capable of. UnFUCKINGbelievable. The reaction at Wrestling Observer over him winning is funny as fuck. They are ANGRY.


Apart from Rock winning at Mania, every booking with Cena in the last 7 years has been catastrophic. 

The worse top babyface in wrestling history.

Fact.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

After watching last night, I am going to watch every single PPV Brock Lesnar is on. I expect alot of people feel the same way


----------



## TheIbar

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



CC91 said:


> After watching last night, I am going to watch every single PPV Brock Lesnar is on. I expect alot of people feel the same way


Yep, he brought some badass style to WWE.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Why are people talking about WWE losing money? This is not even the concern here, that's WWEs problem. WWE have done what they deem logical, by letting Cena beat Lesnar on his way out which I totally disagree with. Sure Lesnar seemed like he was above Cena during the whole match, but the storytelling in the end was terrible. Lesnar is known as a legit tough guy in MMA (if you ignore his last two matches where he was fighting with diverticulitis), the same guy that got pummeled by Shane Carwin a whole round and made his Superman comeback is now apparently the same guy that went out with two shots after barely getting hit at all, this is my concern. Yes one was a chain attack, but he somewhat recoupered from that so that he could at least stand and the AA to the steel steps, as impressive as it was is not a move that I would consider worthy to beat an almost totally unhurt Lesnar. 

Great overall match, no doubt, a real "Cena overcomes the odds" match where he wasn't capable of smiling, people were in legit fear for Cena, the whole match was a "holy shit" moment, even Vader is a softy compared to Lesnar, and if I was at least a bit pro Cena in this feud, I would have cheered him (honestly, that was a Rocky Balboa like moment), but alas I wasn't and as a huge Lesnar fan I'm just disappointed that he got beat in his first match back in the WWE. Even if WWE wanted Cena to eventually beat Lesnar, they should have done so by having Lesnar take Cena out in a more competitive matchup, where Cena also calls it quits for a while, giving Lesnar the option to steamroll through the whole roster until Cena returns, in order to have the biggest rematch of this year.

I'm usually trying to stay rational, but maybe it's a good thing I'm biased for once (apart from Cena/Rock I guess), so much emotion in this matchup, makes you feel like a kid mark again. Wish it wasn't huge disappointment and loss of interest in the WWE as a result though, but it shows that a great match can sometimes evoke more "feeling" (that I'm feeling LOL) than any promo ever could, Lesnar is an INCREDIBLE ring worker, simply wow, and Cena took it all like a real man, so even though I dislike him in the feud, hats off to that, it's not his fault how WWE booked the match and he showed that he actually cares about giving his all and entertaining the fans, to exceed the expectations, even as high as they were is worth a standing ovation imo. Hope Lesnar gets a win against Cena in the future, he has to.


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I really think Cena is compnay-killer.
Cena has buried so many wrestlers in the past 7 years and as a result no one is that big of a main-eventer like Cena. And the worst thing is that Cena will probably be doing the same thing for the next 5 years. 
But anyway, Cena beating Lesnar last night has to be one of the worst booking ever.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The problem is that he's been "beaten Clean" I mean whats his Mania match about now? He's been stoppedm the idea that bringing in Rock/Austin/Taker doesn't make sense now that he's lost already. 

It's a shame but I think its taken away from his character that they can never get back.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



> it's not his fault how WWE booked the match


He has enough stroke in that company to do the right thing and say when something is absolutely retarded.


----------



## Miccoli#10

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar brought back interest on WWE , i don't understand people who want him to leave, he carried this match on his shoulder, he brought back violence, bad ass attitude, this guy is simply pure gold, who cares about his mic skills, we just want him to kick some ass like vs Cena, give him the title !!!!


----------



## bigdog40

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



redban said:


> Lesnar looks so weak right now!!!!
> 
> How does he lose straight up, no interference or anything? And in his return match too? That makes him look worse!
> 
> A movie star who he destroyed a decade ago was able to beat Cena last month.
> 
> If anything, both matches should gone the opposite way. *Cena should have beaten Rock at 'Mania, and Lesnar should have beaten Cena last night*.




That I would agree with, but in no way this made Brock look weak? It took a steel chain and an AA off the steps to put Lesnar down. Lesnar is still going to look badass after this match and with how his character is, it's going to make him even more determined to go on a rampage. What does Lesnar winning accomplished anyway other than establishing that he is a threat? He's already established as one cuz he beat the holy hell out of Cena for 95% of the match. I think WWE backed themselves up into a corner when they had Rock win at Wrestlemania, and Cena losing back to back big matches shouldn't happen. Matter of fact, any company would be foolish to job out their main superstar twice in 2 months to a returning wwe wrestler and another guy who came to collect a pay check and leave. One was fine, but it would be dumb on WWE's part to have Cena lose two big back to back matches in that situation. If WWE pitched that idea to Hogan or Austin, they would have veto'ed it quickly.


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

those 2 moves VS lesnar beating cena for 20 minutes straight and stil cena wins by 2 moves ,,hell the over the top rope bumb look more painfull then the AA on the steelsteps so i'm not buying this desicion to let lesnar lose


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar lost that weight incredibly well in the three or four weeks he had, he looked like he was in great shape at the PPV.

Dont honestly know why they had Lesnar lose that match. Kind of destroyed everything he had going for him, he just lost his first match back in the company in 8 years after being a UFC champion...very strange booking to see tbh. I guess they'll go down the Brock won the war type of storyline and have a re-match at some point but it's kind of lost what it had now.

I thought the match was actually very good. A little sloppy which is expected from Lesnar in his first match back. Did they both mean to bleed? Either way, it added to the match. Lesnar is bringing someone new to the WWE, a completely different style of superstar and wrestler, so I hope he gets a few wins on the board soon.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Marv95 said:


> He has enough stroke in that company to do the right thing and say when something is absolutely retarded.


And that sums up the ENTIRE problem with Cena he CAN change things but he's too much of an ass kisser and doesnt want to upset the balance.:no:


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



RevolverSnake said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Illcrj7Jxc8
> 
> JBL says hi


Aha, I was at this SmackDown. Vintage JBL.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

So some of you are still upset about Brock losing and think all is lost eh?,I think you should realize that at heart and way of thinking you are a fan first and not a WWE stock holder or something,No need to focus on the business side too much with who gets"put over/jobs/booking/money making/buries/long-tern business/ratings",They can easily keep Brock being a monster and destroying people and just have a rematch with Cena later on!!!

Business will continue fine cause casuals will still eat it all up and hold Brock high as a f'n ruthless beast and plenty of hardcore fans will continue marking out for him,Oh and IF you keep on about Brock wining meant everything..You damn well know that IF Brock won and went on a big streak then most of you would start b*tching about the roster being buried and putting over Brock and that he's just an older guy from the past!!


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



TheRockfan7 said:


> Aha, I was at this SmackDown. Vintage JBL.


i was there to first wwe event i went to ,,JBL on the mic like a baws


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Guys, it's obvious. This was all about Vince putting Edge over. So Edge will sign the Legends contract. "See, Adam, your inspirational speech worked! Cena won!" :lmao


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lol, Cena didnt win clean he won by using a chain. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUdFjUE-b8s So the win dosent really matter.
And who cares if Cena won the match?

Brock owned Cena in most of the match like a bitch.
Cena won the match. 
Brock won the war. 

And it had blood and was amazing.

And no it didnt destroy anything for Lesnar, because he owned Cena for most of the match which is what really matters.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

brock won nothing. He lost to a half cripled man in an extreme rules match.

cena will be back and will beat him clean again.

Outcome > Rest of the match.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



DesolationRow said:


> Guys, it's obvious. This was all about Vince putting Edge over. So Edge will sign the Legends contract. "See, Adam, your inspirational speech worked! Cena won!" :lmao


This is strangely consoling.



Hemen said:


> Brock owned Cena in most of the match like a bitch.
> Cena won the match.
> Brock won the war.


And now they have to fight in a Hell in a Cell match because it's the End of an Era, and Cena wants his vengeance and...no wait...wrong feud.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Cliffy Byro said:


> brock won nothing. He lost to a half cripled man in an extreme rules match.
> 
> cena will be back and will beat him clean again.
> 
> Outcome > Rest of the match.


HE still beat the shit out of Cena. Cena still didnt win clean. How can it be a clean win if he is using a chain, a clean win means Cena wins without using any weapons or stuff that helped him win. HE won because he used the chain, which means Cena didnt win clean.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Hemen said:


> HE still beat the shit out of Cena. Cena still didnt win clean. How can it be a clean win if he is using a chain, a clean win means Cena wins without using any weapons or stuff that helped him win. HE won because he used the chain, which means Cena didnt win clean.


It's an Extreme Rules match meaning the chain was legal. That's a clean win. When there's no rules meaning you're allowed to use all weapons, there's no DQ etc, that makes it a clean win.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Also,


brocks performance will have been in vain considering most of tonights viewing audience won't have watched the ppv so all they're gunna know is...


"Cena Wins LAWL!!"


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Regardless of Cena getting the pin Brock won that match and everyone knows it. Brock beat Cena to a bloody pulp


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Actually, on second thought, it was not a clean win. Brock had Cena pinned for 10 seconds but a ref came too late and Cena kicked out. Hope he brings that up just to make Cena fans swallow their pride.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Cliffy Byro said:


> Also,
> 
> 
> brocks performance will have been in vain considering most of tonights viewing audience won't have watched the ppv so all they're gunna know is...
> 
> 
> "Cena Wins LAWL!!"


They'll show clips&pics of it like they do after each ppv/Brock will talk about it during a promo and maybe Cena will too IF he's there tonight/Commentators can talk about it too!!!


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Choke2Death said:


> Actually, on second thought, it was not a clean win. Brock had Cena pinned for 10 seconds but a ref came too late and Cena kicked out. Hope he brings that up just to make Cena fans swallow their pride.


Agreed.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Cliffy Byro said:


> Also,
> 
> 
> brocks performance will have been in vain considering most of tonights viewing audience won't have watched the ppv so all they're gunna know is...
> 
> 
> "Cena Wins LAWL!!"


Dosent matter, Brock beat the shit out of the Cena. Thats what matters too me, i dont care what the retarded pg crowd thinks. 

As long as it wasnt Supercena owning Brock most of the night and winning. It was actually Brock owning Cena. 

I hope WWE continues to have bloddy matches like this in RAW and in ppvs so that the pg crowd leaves and gets replaced with a better crowd. I know it most likely wont happen, but i will still hope.


----------



## mrgagentleman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I am so sick and tired of ppl bitching about Cena "burying the whole roster". Shut up. The only reason you all are upset about it is b/c you all don't like him. Austin buried everyone not named The Rock, HHH, or Taker, and no one gave a damn. Why? Because you liked him. If you all liked Cena, you all wouldn't give a damn how many ppl he buries, just like you wouldn't give a damn if Lesnar buries the whole roster, so quit acting like you all are against a top star burying a roster, b/c you aren't.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Choke2Death said:


> Actually, on second thought, it was not a clean win. Brock had Cena pinned for 10 seconds but a ref came too late and Cena kicked out. Hope he brings that up just to make Cena fans swallow their pride.


I forgot about that!


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Wait a minute. We have an awesome year so far with good to great PPV's, already alot of motyc and even a returning Brock Lesnar and last night one of the best PPV's in years.
But people are still bitching?


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Cliffy Byro said:


> Also,
> 
> 
> brocks performance will have been in vain considering most of tonights viewing audience won't have watched the ppv so all they're gunna know is...
> 
> 
> "Cena Wins LAWL!!"


That's where commentary, promos and video packages need to step in and tell the story to the people who didn't see it.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Like I said, People need to realize that the entire story was that Lesnar is an unstoppable beast, kills every wrestler on his way because he's legit, it's not all about business or money making match, it's about the most simple, logical story, now? he lost! it's done, it's over before it even begun. Now you can't ask, "who will stop the beast?" because his first fucking opponent did it CLEAN already. How do you build a storyline now with Rock, Austin or Taker for WM? he's nothing special, he's just another guy, he lost to Cena. Lesnar is a dead character now, he lost everything the minute he lost clean in the ring, his attitude, image and aura and if he does it now like nothing happened? it's not believable and will look like just another phony pro wrestling angle. Do you really think that a huge opportunity to have the biggest drawing UFC champion of all time and a great worker on your roster is coming back ever again? no, and to give him your typical "get your heat back" promo that heels like Jericho and Edge are doing, is doing even more damage here.

They had astronomical money match at WM29, Rock/Austin/Taker vs Lesnar it doesn't matter, but what's even more ridiculous is that it was so easy to book. Such a shame because Brock was tremendous in everything he did, from the feud, to the acting, to the character in the match, perfect work from him.

100% sure that Vince did it just to show that WWE >> UFC, that's it. You got another one to the collection of the stupidest decisions in the history of the industry, choose:


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



RevolverSnake said:


> Wait a minute. We have an awesome year so far with good to great PPV's, already alot of motyc and even a returning Brock Lesnar and last night one of the best PPV's in years.
> But people are still bitching?


Because they are afraid that the outcome of the match will hurt Brocks credibility. I dont think that is true. I for one think that Brock will be more popular in his one year run than Cena ever was in wwe and i think that he will bring back blood and the hardcore style back to ppvs like Hell in a cell and extreme rules.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



RevolverSnake said:


> Wait a minute. We have an awesome year so far with good to great PPV's, already alot of motyc and even a returning Brock Lesnar and last night one of the best PPV's in years.
> But people are still bitching?


Welcome to the IWC good sir. 2011 was a transitional year, but 2012 looks to be like the groundbreaking year I was hoping it would be. Look for 2013 to be ridiculously awesome


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm very interested in what Brock will do tonight!Maybe..

-A simple promo where Brock says he lost But it was after he crippled Cena and now Cena is taking time-off and so he's the new face of the company!

-Does a promo like that But goes ballistic and demands Lauranitis to set-up a match tonight,Lauranitis wants Brock to prove he's indeed a true beast and was not a fluke last night and so he does a gauntlet and Brock beats bunch of jobbers/low&mid carders!


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Just watched the full show, it was fucking great. Kane/Orton was a good opener, Rhodes/Show was fun, Bryan/Sheamus was fucking awesome, Punk/Jericho was awesome and Cena/Lesnar was really good.

Let's step away for a second and appreciate that we got a really good PPV instead of complaining about the ending of one match. Maybe it's because I haven't really cared for Brock since his return, maybe it's because I'm rational, but I don't think his loss is a big deal.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Like I said, People need to realize that the entire story was that Lesnar is an unstoppable beast, kills every wrestler on his way because he's legit, it's not all about business or money making match, it's about the most simple, logical story, now? he lost! it's done, it's over before it even begun. Now you can't ask, "who will stop the beast?" because his first fucking opponent did it CLEAN already. How do you build a storyline now with Rock, Austin or Taker for WM? he's nothing special, he's just another guy, he lost to Cena. Lesnar is a dead character now, he lost everything the minute he lost clean in the ring, his attitude, image and aura and if he does it now like nothing happened? it's not believable and will look like just another phony pro wrestling angle. Do you really think that a huge opportunity to have the biggest drawing UFC champion of all time and a great worker on your roster is coming back ever again? no, and to give him your typical "get your heat back" promo that heels like Jericho and Edge are doing, is doing even more damage here.
> 
> They had astronomical money match at WM29, Rock/Austin/Taker vs Lesnar it doesn't matter, but what's even more ridiculous is that it was so easy to book. Such a shame because Brock was tremendous in everything he did, from the feud, to the acting, to the character in the match, perfect work from him.
> 
> 100% sure that Vince did it just to show that WWE >> UFC, that's it. You got another one to the collection of the stupidest decisions in the history of the industry, choose:


If Brock beats the shit ouf Cena and takes a f5 to a hurt Cena in a wheelcheer in todays raw that would make people believe again that his character is a unstoppable monster.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> Just watched the full show, it was fucking great. Kane/Orton was a good opener, Rhodes/Show was fun, Bryan/Sheamus was fucking awesome, Punk/Jericho was awesome and Cena/Lesnar was really good.
> 
> Let's step away for a second and appreciate that we got a really good PPV instead of complaining about the ending of one match. Maybe it's because I haven't really cared for Brock since his return, maybe it's because I'm rational, but I don't think his loss is a big deal.


When those buyrates get lower and lower and his draw goes down, we'll see if it's a big deal or not. A unwanted top face went over the highest drawing UFC fighter in history. The booking was astronomically bad.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

:lmao people still crying, lets not wait and see where it goes from here, just keep crying b/c the outcome you wanted didn't happen or keep crying that the WWE will possibly not make as much money as they could've.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> Let's step away for a second and appreciate that we got a really good PPV instead of complaining about the ending of one match. Maybe it's because I haven't really cared for Brock since his return, maybe it's because I'm *rational*, but I don't think his loss is a big deal.


You claim to be rational yet don't seem to be able to grasp simple _rational_ logic. Anybody who thinks Cena winning that match last night honest to God doesn't know what they're talking about. Sorry to be blunt but it's the truth. Take away the fact that it's Cena and Lesnar, it doesn't even matter who is in those roles. The story they were trying to tell is simple, it's so basic. The hero loses one of the biggest fights of his career. He's despondent, he isn't himself. he then gets confronted by a returning madman who wants to do nothing but fight and cause chaos. Madman targets hero and vows to destroy him when they meet for a big first encounter. Madman consistently gets the better of hero leading into their encounter. Hero gets more and more despondent and starts to doubt himself. It becomes clear that hey, maybe the hero can't win this one. The big first encounter finally happens and hero gets absolutely destroyed from the get go. Madman beats the hell out of him with his bare hands, has him beat several times but still doesn't get the victory until he eventually seals the deal with the big finishing move. Madman injures hero in the process. Hero goes away on a stretcher to buckets of sympathy and is out of the picture while madman continues to run rampant through everybody else until hero finally makes a triumphant return, making a new challenge to madman where he finally beats him and gets his victory after struggling for it with all he had. 

Oh wait, that didn't happen did it? No. You see hero got murdered in the first encounter, absolutely murdered and then makes a ridiculous comeback at the end, beats madman with literally 2 moves and goes happily into the sunset while _rational_ thinking people around the world scratch their heads and wonder what the fuck just happened and why the hell the natural conclusion to the story they were watching play out took a turn down retarded street. 

I get that you're sick of people hating and whining etc and yes, it sure as hell gets annoying from time to time but if there was ever a justification for being annoyed over a booking decision, THIS IS IT. Ignore all the points about ratings and PPV buys and money and all the rest of it. Logic, rationality and common sense all dictate that John Cena loses that match. If you can't understand that then I really don't know what to say to you tbh.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



AthenaMark said:


> When those buyrates get lower and lower and his draw goes down, we'll see if it's a big deal or not. A unwanted top face went over the highest drawing UFC fighter in history. The booking was astronomically bad.


I'm a wrestling FAN, I don't give a fuck about the buyrate. I liked the show and it wouldn't matter to me if the buyrate was 1, as long as I enjoyed it.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



JasonLives said:


> What would have been so dramatic about that? It would have been the typical "Cena comeback" with a end result everyone see coming a mile away. People would have bitched and moaned about how predictable that match was.
> 
> I wouldnt have given two fucks about that rematch.


For some that would be the case. Yet it's the exact same situation we have here as it is... except that in this case, we've already seen Cena beat Brock. So there's just no huge deal over it because we "know" Cena has already bested Lesnar.


----------



## bigdog40

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



AthenaMark said:


> When those buyrates get lower and lower and his draw goes down, we'll see if it's a big deal or not. A unwanted top face went over the highest drawing UFC fighter in history. The booking was astronomically bad.




Some of you are acting like Lesnar is a guess in WWE before. Most of the people that watched Lesnar in UFC probably didn't buy the PPV or even cared anyway. Unwanted top face, by who? A couple of people crying over a message board that they their guys on Cena's level?


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



bigdog40 said:


> Some of you are acting like Lesnar is a guess in WWE before. Most of the people that watched Lesnar in UFC probably didn't buy the PPV or even cared anyway. Unwanted top face, by who? A couple of people crying over a message board that they their guys on Cena's level?


Unwanted top face by most of old school wwe fans. By most of the wwe fans that watch raw and buy the ppvs.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



bigdog40 said:


> Some of you are acting like Lesnar is a guess in WWE before. Most of the people that watched Lesnar in UFC probably didn't buy the PPV or even cared anyway. Unwanted top face, by who? A couple of people crying over a message board that they their guys on Cena's level?


It was my first time buying a B PPV for years and years. I wont be buying one after this. I've seen Lesnar be defeated.


----------



## MR.ANDERSON <3

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Why are people over-reacting? Yeah, sure Brock lost but he hasnt lost any credibility.

Remember what he said? He isn't here to win matches, he's not a wrestler. Hes an asskicker, here to cause chaos and to take out John Cena.

Well, thats what he did. He beat the hell out of Cena for about 90% of the match and has "took him out" as Cena's injured.
Sure, he might of lost - but he still took Cena out, he still beat the hell out of Cena. So basically he did what he said hhe was gonna do.

No credibility lost at all.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I don't believe that much damage has taken place to Lesnar reputation. No one will look down on him for losing to Cena. Its no big deal really.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

John Cena will be written out of WWE TV to allow filming for the movie to take place. Cena announced at the end of Extreme Rules 2012 that it was time for a ‘vacation.’

http://wwemedia.tumblr.com/post/22109870991/the-marine-3-report 


If Cena has a long break, then Brock most likely will be the main face of the company till Cena returns, i hope that happens!


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



bigdog40 said:


> Some of you are acting like Lesnar is a guess in WWE before. Most of the people that watched Lesnar in UFC probably didn't buy the PPV or even cared anyway. Unwanted top face, by who? A couple of people crying over a message board that they their guys on Cena's level?


I've posted proof of people who don't buy the WWE bought the PPV last night and won't be buying again because of Lesnar losing to John Cena, of all people. It's some funny shit.


----------



## bigdog40

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Hemen said:


> Unwanted top face by most of old school wwe fans. By most of the wwe fans that watch raw and buy the ppvs.




You mean the one's that want their old school favorites to win like Lesnar, Rock, Stone Cold, or Hulk Hogan if he were ever to come back just to say that they won and don't benefit in the long run. BTW, those old school fans got their big win at Wrestlemania. The WWE isn't going to have their current top guy get beat every single ppv to guys that are just coming to collect a check. Burying your work horses crediblity doesn't do anybody any favors other than give some people a cheap pop. If the fans are unhappy, so what. They never are happy, but the WWE doesn't cater to us like we think they do. If you don't like it, don't order anymore PPV's or stream it. WWE doesn't care because they are going to get their money and the people that shell their money out, they shell it out for outcomes that are not GURANTEED. The people that are fans of the WWE as a whole will order the ppv's regardless, not the fair weather fans that are going going to order PPV's just because the Rock was on it and Lesnar is on it.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



bigdog40 said:


> You mean the one's that want their old school favorites to win like Lesnar, Rock, Stone Cold, or Hulk Hogan if he were ever to come back just to say that they won and don't benefit in the long run. BTW, those old school fans got their big win at Wrestlemania. The WWE isn't going to have their current top guy get beat every single ppv to guys that are just coming to collect a check. Burying your work horses crediblity doesn't do anybody any favors other than give some people a cheap pop. If the fans are unhappy, so what. They never are happy, but the WWE doesn't cater to us like we think they do. If you don't like it, don't order anymore PPV's or stream it. WWE doesn't care because they are going to get their money and the people that shell their money out, they shell it out for outcomes that are not GURANTEED. The people that are fans of the WWE as a whole will order the ppv's regardless, not the fair weather fans that are going going to order PPV's just because the Rock was on it and Lesnar is on it.


I havent talked about streams or ppvs. 

Most of the fans that watch raw are adults from 18 year olds to 38 year olds. They are mostly the ones that scream Cena sucks and dont like him as a face.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Hemen said:


> John Cena will be written out of WWE TV to allow filming for the movie to take place. Cena announced at the end of Extreme Rules 2012 that it was time for a ‘vacation.’
> 
> http://wwemedia.tumblr.com/post/22109870991/the-marine-3-report
> 
> 
> If Cena has a long break, then Brock most likely will be the main face of the company till Cena returns, i hope that happens!


That report is WRONG its not Cena its Miz


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



bigdog40 said:


> You mean the one's that want their old school favorites to win like Lesnar, Rock, Stone Cold, or Hulk Hogan if he were ever to come back just to say that they won and don't benefit in the long run. BTW, those old school fans got their big win at Wrestlemania. The WWE isn't going to have their current top guy get beat every single ppv to guys that are just coming to collect a check. Burying your work horses crediblity doesn't do anybody any favors other than give some people a cheap pop. If the fans are unhappy, so what. They never are happy, but the WWE doesn't cater to us like we think they do. If you don't like it, don't order anymore PPV's or stream it. WWE doesn't care because they are going to get their money and the people that shell their money out, they shell it out for outcomes that are not GURANTEED. The people that are fans of the WWE as a whole will order the ppv's regardless, not the fair weather fans that are going going to order PPV's just because the Rock was on it and Lesnar is on it.


Boom!
Game, Set...Match!

+1


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



bigdog40 said:


> You mean the one's that want their old school favorites to win like Lesnar, Rock, Stone Cold, or Hulk Hogan if he were ever to come back just to say that they won and don't benefit in the long run. BTW, those old school fans got their big win at Wrestlemania. The WWE isn't going to have their current top guy *get beat every single ppv to guys that are just coming to collect a check. Burying your work horses crediblity doesn't do anybody any favors other than give some people a cheap pop.* If the fans are unhappy, so what. They never are happy, but the WWE doesn't cater to us like we think they do. If you don't like it, don't order anymore PPV's or stream it. WWE doesn't care because they are going to get their money and the people that shell their money out, they shell it out for outcomes that are not GURANTEED. The people that are fans of the WWE as a whole will order the ppv's regardless, not the fair weather fans that are going going to order PPV's just because the Rock was on it and Lesnar is on it.


This is bullshit. Nobody is asking for or saying that Cena should lose every PPV match, at least the rational ones aren't. That shouldn't happen and WWE has the common sense not to do that. But Cena losing 2 huge matches back to back eventually leading to a break, return and freshening up of his character hurts absolutely nobody and in fact, it gives WWE something to work with regarding him. I've seen your posts in this thread and you're talking rubbish tbh. It's not about Rock, Austin, Lesnar or whoever beating Cena and then taking off. If the story calls for it, which it absolutely fucking did in this case, then Cena should lose and it's as simple as that. Everything else you're talking about, all this other apparent butthurt over people hating on Cena is irrelevant. The simple fact is that barring some extraordinary chain of events on Raw tonight where they are able to completely erase the fact that the big dominant monster got beat in his first match back, there is absolutely no reason to justify Cena going over. None.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Starbuck said:


> This is bullshit. Nobody is asking for or saying that Cena should lose every PPV match, at least the rational ones aren't. That shouldn't happen and WWE has the common sense not to do that. But Cena losing 2 huge matches back to back eventually leading to a break, return and freshening up of his character hurts absolutely nobody and in fact, it gives WWE something to work with regarding him. I've seen your posts in this thread and you're talking rubbish tbh. It's not about Rock, Austin, Lesnar or whoever beating Cena and then taking off. If the story calls for it, which it absolutely fucking did in this case, then Cena should lose and it's as simple as that. Everything else you're talking about, all this other apparent butthurt over people hating on Cena is irrelevant. The simple fact is that barring some extraordinary chain of events on Raw tonight where they are able to completely erase the fact that the big dominant monster got beat in his first match back, there is absolutely no reason to justify Cena going over. None.


No,no you are wrong jonoaries this post is Boom!
Game, Set...Match!

+1


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock lost his first UFC fight But eventually became one of the top guys and a world champion,Even beat top MMA guys like Randy Couture!!

Brock lost his return match But for all we know he'll take out Cena out tonight to write him off and keep being more&more of a ruthless monster!


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Hemen said:


> If Brock beats the shit ouf Cena and takes a f5 to a hurt Cena in a wheelcheer in todays raw that would make people believe again that his character is a unstoppable monster.


Not really. Brock lost his first match clean, that's what counts. Resorting to bullshit heel tactics will do nothing for him,his character is dead .


----------



## peep4life

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



fulcizombie said:


> Not really. Brock lost his first match clean, that's what counts. Resorting to bullshit heel tactics will do nothing for him,his character is dead .


He got hit by the chain and thrown on steps, its not like Cena dominated the match. Brock was in control the whole time and Cena had to resort to desperate measures to beat the monster. Brock didn't look weak at all and will be fine


----------



## ROH Fan #1

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I like the argument that he lost his first UFC match as well. I mean he became UFC heavyweight after that, so whats 1 loss actually? He could actually use this in a promo or what not.


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



peep4life said:


> He got hit by the chain and thrown on steps, its not like Cena dominated the match. Brock was in control the whole time and Cena had to resort to desperate measures to beat the monster. Brock didn't look weak at all and will be fine


That's a matter of perspective, he looked extremely weak to me , a guy that looses with 2 moves while cena looked like a combination between superman and the incredible hulk , the guy that gets stronger the more he gets beaten and prevails in the end for truth, justice and the American way....


----------



## kersed

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



fulcizombie said:


> That's a matter of perspective, he looked extremely weak to me , a guy that looses with 2 moves while cena looked like a combination between superman and the incredible hulk , the guy that gets stronger the more he gets beaten and prevails in the end for truth, justice and the American way....


So when a boxer gets their ass beat for 5 or 6 rounds then throws a knock-out punch for the KO win, do you have this same opinion? My first thought would be "lucky" and not "weak". You should try watching wrestling as just a wrestling fan and not over analyze everything.


----------



## redban

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



fulcizombie said:


> That's a matter of perspective, he looked extremely weak to me , a guy that looses with 2 moves while *cena looked like a combination between superman and the incredible hulk , the guy that gets stronger the more he gets beaten and prevails in the end for truth, justice and the American way....*


Agree.

There's also the aftermath too - we see him laughing, making a joke to camera about his mom, and then giving a speech to the fans. He didn't look beaten to a pulp.

Lesnar looked weak.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Way I would book the next several months*

So Cena is not going to be around. So here is how I would do things, starting with tonight.

Johnny Ace calls Lesnar into his office. Lesnar is mad. Ace is mad too. However, Lesnar wants the WWE Championship now that Cena is gone. He is going for Punk. Ace says he wants him to destroy Punk but is not sure if Lesnar deserves one because of his loss. Lesnar's size intimidates him. Ace submits to him. He has Eve spin the wheel. It lands on a ladder match.

So, Punk vs. Lesnar at Over the Limit in a ladder match.

Lesnar and Ace both like it as it gives Lesnar a chance to destroy Punk. 

Pipebomb Punk returns in the build to Over the Limit. He tells Lesnar that his current reign lasted longer than any one of Lesnar's three.

Lesnar is confident he can do to Punk exactly what he did to Cena and do it even worse. Punk tells Lesnar he is rusty and he will prove it this Sunday. 

Just before the match at Over the Limit, John Laurinaitis is found lying on his stomach in the parking lot. He can't move. He must be carried off a stretcher.

Lesnar and Punk is a good match. Punk gets in a decent amount of offense (more than Cena did) but also Lesnar shows he certainly doesn't have rust. He hits the F5 to Punk and just as he is about to climb the ladder, he is interrupted by:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYQA0pX0Sss

HHH runs down the ramp to confront Brock Lesnar. They collide with a takedown, beating each other badly. Nobody has any idea why HHH is fighting Lesnar. Is he on Punk's side?

Punk slyly crawls up the ladder to grab his belt, retain and leave. 

After then, HHH gets on the mic to tell Lesnar: I saw on camera that you were the one who attacked John Laurinaitis. Roll the footage.

I cannot and will not tolerate you putting people on the shelf. Brock Lesnar...You're Fi...

Just then, Lesnar takes HHH and clotheslines him. He then lifts HHH up for the F5. Then he begins to demand that he isn't going anywhere. He wants HHH to relinquish his position of CEO to Brock Lesnar.

"No. I will never do that!"

Just then, Lesnar starts punching HHH in the face, leaving him a bloody mess. 

"Do you quit Hunter?"

"No!"

He keeps on with his UFC style attack on Hunter. WHen Hunter says he refuses, Lesnar says he will take out his family too if he doesn't give it up.

HHH wants to fight back but he is helpless. It is so painful he cannot fight. He surrenders his CEO position to Lesnar.

The very next night, RAW is immediately renamed Raw is Lesnar. The show opens with the regular WWE introduction and then Lesnar's picture shows the same way Bischoff's used to.

Lesnar has his feet placed up on his desk, saying his rematch with CM Punk will happen at No Way Out. WWE needs its own version of Lockdown. So, Lesnar says since the name of the PPV is No Way Out every match will take place inside an octagon. Lesnar also announces his match with CM Punk will be under UFC rules. He announces he will only wrestle on PPV because he wants as many people as possible to pay to see him fight.

Lesnar takes over the Johnny Ace role in messing with Punk. In the first round of the match, Lesnar wins via TKO and becomes new WWE Champion.

He then continues to mess with Punk, who decides to envoke his rematch clause for the WWE Championship at Money in the Bank. Lesnar announces the participants for the respected Money in the Bank matches, which will not be for RAW or Smackdown but rather for the WWE Championship and WHC.

At MITB, Punk does fare much better in a regular wrestling match and makes it much closer than the UFC fight. However, he cannot get past Lesnar.

Suddenly...wait, what's this? Lesnar? He...he fainted. He's passed out cold.

So, he is then interrupted by the WWE Championship Money in the Bank winner, set to cash in. 

That Money in the Bank winner is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qLV0VxOOc0

1....2....then all of a sudden Lesnar kicks out, sending his opponent flying across the ring. Lesnar then gets on him, and bloodies him to a TKO. Retaining and making his opponent the first to cash in and lose to close MITB. It was a troll job to set him up and dominate him.

During RAW, Lesnar says he is through with CM Punk and he is moving on. He is interrupted, however, by Randy Orton. However, it takes him by surprise because he comes out to Burn in My Light. He tells Lesnar he became the youngest WHC at Summerslam 2004. Lesnar become the youngest WWE Champion and fastest champion at Summerslam 2002. He tells Lesnar that just as how Lesnar hasn't forgotten about his roots in WWE, Orton hasn't forgotten about his. He tells Lesnar he is a legend and before he was the Viper, he was the Legend Killer. He RKO's Lesnar to end the segment.

From that point up until and including Summerslam, he briefly reprises his Legend Killer role with Burn in My Light as his theme.

Lesnar, however, retains at Summerslam against Orton.

The next PPV is night of Champions. So Lesnar says he will put his title on the line but he says he has never won the WHC. He calls out Sheamus and challenges him to a title for title match at NOC. Sheamus accepts and tells him his uncles and cousins have prepared him and taught him how to fight bullies like him.

Lesnar at NOC becomes dual WWE and WHC. He now owns both major titles.

He tells everybody it's been too easy and he wants a new challenger at NO MERCY. Hell in a Cell sucks, he says. He wants to bring it back to the good old days. He wants new competition. So, he asks for new challengers. He orders a battle royal like Ventura did in 2009- no previous champs. 

The winner of the Battle Royal is Ryback. Ryback gets Lesnar. Winner take all. Lesnar goes into the ring to congratulate Ryback but Ryback clotheslines Lesnar and says "FINISH HIM" He gives Lesnar his finisher. 

Lesnar the next couple weeks makes Ryback's life miserable and attacks him after his matches.

At the contract signing, Ryback once again gets the upperhand and holds up both the WWE and WHC, one in each arm to signify that he will become dual champ this Sunday.

As impressive a showing Ryback made, Lesnar still retained. He then after retaining is interrupted by a returning John Cena, who beats Lesnar down. 

Lesnar tries to make Cena's life bad but Cena gets around it. He says he doesn't want the WWE or WHC, he wants justice for him and Lesnar's victims. He wants a five on five Survivor Series. He says he will leave for good if his team loses but he wants Lesnar give the CEO spot back to HHH if Cena's team wins. Lesnar agrees, confident he will win all by himself.

Survivor Series

Team Lesnar
Brock
Heel Big Show
Chris Jericho
Mark Henry
Kane

Team Cena
Cena
Punk
HHH
Orton 
Sheamus

It's goes down to Lesnar and HHH. HHH wins and retakes CEO of the company. He cannot fire the current champ but he promises to do to Lesnar what Lesnar did to so many for so long. 

Can Lesnar continue his reign of terror after Survivor Series? That is the question. 

But that is how I would book now until Survivor Series.

Edit: I forgot Lesnar was on 35 appearances only but I'm sure he could still stretch some of it out.


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

They could just always pass this up as Brock getting carried away by how much he enjoyed torturing the shit out of Cena.

Remember his first fight with Frank Mir? Brock molested him so bad you would have thought you were watching porno instead until Mir caught him fishing with his leg due to inexperience. You pretty much knew what happened in the second fight.


----------



## doc31

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Im here to talk about the main event

Great match, i mean a really great match ruined by the worst finish possible.

Even worse when you then find out that Cena is having a break. WTF?

So dumb, Brock should have won, allowing Cena to take a break and continue the 'Cena on a downward spiral' story, 
setting up a HUGE Cena return. They really have missed a great opportunity here, the timing was perfect.

Now you've pissed the majority of fans off, crippled your monster heel and super Cena is back way too soon. 
(I personally didnt want him back at all but this is a joke)

Fuck you WWE, you had it in the palm of your hands and you blew it, well done.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



kersed said:


> So when a boxer gets their ass beat for 5 or 6 rounds then throws a knock-out punch for the KO win, do you have this same opinion? My first thought would be "lucky" and not "weak". You should try watching wrestling as just a wrestling fan and not over analyze everything.


I would consider it a fluke. 
Look at the circumstances:
A ref bump cost Lesnar a pinfall, he got blasted in the head with a chain and slammed on some steel steps = a fluke win for Cena. 

Perhaps this can be used to fuel Lesnar's character. To be honest Brock did lack motivation, the "legitimacy" story line really didn't resonate with people but now Lesnar is a killer out to prove a point. 

The fact that everyone is talking about this means it has intrigue. What exactly could have been proven by Lesnar winning? That he can beat up the top dog whenever he wants? Then doesn't that basically say he can beat the entire roster whenever he wants? Why waste time fighting anyone else once you've been the top guy? Now that he has lost, he can reestablish himself via defeating others and holding the E hostage until Supeman...um Cena comes back.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



redban said:


> Agree.
> *
> There's also the aftermath too - we see him laughing, making a joke to camera about his mom, and then giving a speech to the fans. He didn't look beaten to a pulp.
> *
> Lesnar looked weak.


This sums up why a lot of people hate the guy, his selling is fucking atrocious he shouldnt have fucking spoken after the match this was the ONE TIME Cena needed to SELL the goddamn beatdown with a stretcher job but noooo


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

^ Cena NEVER sells shit unless it's something to do with him e.g. machindise.


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Does Cena have ego problem which he never wants to put anyone over?
Kinda like Triple H in early 2000s? Cause it sure as hell looks like he always wants to be the top guy and never wants anyone else to surpass him....which also explains he rarely sells the opponents' moves.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

All that said :











*LESNAR IS NUTS! *


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

http://www.wwe.com/shows/extremerule...n-cena-injured

"Update: Following an MRI and a battery of tests on his left arm Monday, doctors confirmed that Cena has sustained multiple muscle strains but suffered no permanent structural damage. 

"The most obvious injury was the laceration to his head, which caused a substantial amount of bleeding," WWE locker room physician Dr. Chris Amann told WWE.com following the Extreme Rules Match on Sunday night. "He also suffered a shoulder injury."

Cena is still scheduled to appear on Monday night's Raw SuperShow, which takes place live at 9/8 CT on USA Network."

I'm guessing Cena will come out tonight with his arm in a cast or sling..Then Brock huts him more!?


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



fulcizombie said:


> Not really. Brock lost his first match clean, that's what counts. Resorting to bullshit heel tactics will do nothing for him,his character is dead .


Yep. His Character is dead.


Might as well take the 5 million and leave.

Then we can all watch.......WHAT, exactly? :no: :no: :no:


Settle down, francis. His character is far from dead. All it proves is this :

WWE is scripted; UFC is not. 

Therefore, Brock is LEGIT. Cena IS NOT.

Doesn't matter how many times Vince BOOKS Brock to lose or for Cena to win. EVERYONE knows that Brock>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cena, Period.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



fulcizombie said:


> Not really. Brock lost his first match clean, that's what counts. Resorting to bullshit heel tactics will do nothing for him,his character is dead .


He lost it clean? It was an extreme rules match, that's about as far away from clean as you can get from default. 

As far as his character being "dead", give me a break! It's one defeat in a sport where the results are pre-determined. He can easily come out tonight and get all his heat back again, it's Brock Lesnar we're talking about!


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



just1988 said:


> He lost it clean? It was an extreme rules match, that's about as far away from clean as you can get from default.
> 
> As far as his character being "dead", give me a break! It's one defeat in a sport where the results are pre-determined. He can easily come out tonight and get all his heat back again, it's Brock Lesnar we're talking about!


*THIS.*

Brock was the Heavyweight Champion of a LEGIT SPORT!!


His "losing" or any "losing" that he suffers in the WWE won't affect him or his 'character' because it just continues to point out the "scripted nature" of the WWE.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

This is the equivalent of Goldberg making his debut only to lose to the Rock at Backlash.
(wonder how Rock316ae would react to that)

(if it's true that Cena is taking a break)


----------



## Poueff

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



fulcizombie said:


> That's a matter of perspective, he looked extremely weak to me , a guy that looses with 2 moves while cena looked like a combination between superman and the incredible hulk , the guy that gets stronger the more he gets beaten and prevails in the end for truth, justice and the American way....


2 moves? A chain shot to the skull and getting hit by the finisher of the top dog on steel steps? That's weak? Give me a break. Cena didn't look good at the end, he got dominated the whole match. And he didn't go super cena, it looked like a fluke. You people bitch too much.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena taking a break or staying for another 10 fucking years, it doesn't matter, this is not the point. The point is that they had a perfect money storyline all the way to WM29(Rock/Austin/Taker, doesn't matter)and they ruined it with the one loss. This is the same stupid storyline with Rock/Cena vs Miz/Truth, from what Rock/Austin/Taker are going to come and save the company if Cena did it in the first try? this is 10 times worse than Rock/Goldberg.


----------



## orph

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

lest we forget Lesnar started out his MMA career with a lost


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



orph said:


> lest we forget Lesnar started out his MMA career with a lost


Yeah, because that's the same...


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



orph said:


> lest we forget Lesnar started out his MMA career with a lost


no, he didn't.





Lesnar vs Cena in a real fight would look like that by the way


----------



## port64 jr

*will lesnar get in any trouble?*

just wondering why noone has asked this at all

i mean miz apparently got in some big shit backstage after accidently dropping r truth

will anything happen to or even be said to lesnar

1st night back he legit punches cena in the face and then smashes him with legit elbows in the match and from what ive read was intentionally being stiff as fuck 

or was lesnar told to do this simply to add to his making this company legit persona

i know half the people here r happy about lesnar fucking up cena but he is the main star and seemed to show absolutly no responsibility for cena at all


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: will lesnar get in any trouble?*

I hope he does.


----------



## BTNH

*Re: will lesnar get in any trouble?*

I'm still not sure about the whole thing. Lesnar seemed to legitimately fuck Cena up and cause blood. Didn't seem like blading at all. Blood was pouring from Cena's head and there was a big split. Doctors rushed in as well. May have been kayfabe, but was well bloody done if it was kayfabe. I legit thought the match would be called off. When I saw doctors rush in, I thought "legit" and "PG no blood policy" as back in the day they would have carried on with blood. However when Brock Lesnar was bleeding it seemed like blading to me. If that is right, the PG era is slowly slowly being lifted. None of us could have ever imagined such a sight back in 09/10


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: will lesnar get in any trouble?*

Have you thought that maybe this was all planned? To me, it seems like it. Cena and Lesnar agreed on the stiff elbows.

For once, it actually felt like we went back in time with object bumps causing blood to pour out!


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: will lesnar get in any trouble?*

I'm probably sure he was asked to make Cena bleed the hard way. And I wouldn't be surprised if Cena agreed to it.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Way I would book the next several months*

It does need work, I'm sure. I am sorry if this was so long of a read but this was what was running through my mind.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: will lesnar get in any trouble?*

Brock is bringing legitimacy back to the WWE hes not gonna get in trouble


----------



## port64 jr

*Re: will lesnar get in any trouble?*



Choke2Death said:


> *Have you thought that maybe this was all planned*? To me, it seems like it. Cena and Lesnar agreed on the stiff elbows.
> 
> For once, it actually felt like we went back in time with object bumps causing blood to pour out!


yeah ive thought maybe it was planned

i didnt come out and say lesnar really did intentionally fuck him up


i havent seen the whole match, only read what everyone was saying, "holy shit hes beating the crap outta him" and then saw the real elbows to cenas face

hence why i asked


----------



## BTNH

*Re: will lesnar get in any trouble?*



Natsuke said:


> I'm probably sure he was asked to make Cena bleed the hard way. And I wouldn't be surprised if Cena agreed to it.


Doubt it very much. Agree to be more stiff than usual? Sure Cena is a tough guy, why not. But agree to make him bleed the hard way? No way that's too much. You are risking serious injury by doing that, especially with a guy as powerful as Lesnar. Blading is the safest way to do it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Way I would book the next several months*

Thanks for letting us know how you would book WWE.


----------



## FoxSteiner

*Re: Way I would book the next several months*

*Thank GOD you are not booking things...Some small details where ok, but the rest: AWFUL. Lesnar COO and Champion of both belts?? You must be one of this Lesnar-Fanatics.*


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena isn't going away.

Kayfabe.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Way I would book the next several months*

Actually I am not a Lesnar fanatic. I just want to take an invasion/take over angle and spread it farther. This is also is Lesnar's domination over the WWE as anticipated.


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Way I would book the next several months*

Now book the upper-midcard, mid-card, and lower-cards. Have fun


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: will lesnar get in any trouble?*



BTNH said:


> Doubt it very much. Agree to be more stiff than usual? Sure Cena is a tough guy, why not. But agree to make him bleed the hard way? No way that's too much. You are risking serious injury by doing that, especially with a guy as powerful as Lesnar. Blading is the safest way to do it.


I mean, if Brock didn't take the hint when he made Cena bleed on RAW, then surely by now he'd understand on a PPV of all things. I highly doubt even Brock would be deep shit for doing it twice. But they're still going with it.

I'm pretty sure it was planned.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Way I would book the next several months*

Yeah that is a lot; but this is what I was focusing on for the most part. This was my main story. It is a lot.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Of course it was planned.

The refs even had rubber gloves ready. Come on, things like that are planned.

Cena a brave person allowing Brock hard bleed him.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena maybe the bravest man in WWE history to let a legit fighter beat the shit out of him all for the sake of Entertainment.. I couldn't imagine Hogan or Steve Austin doing that.


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Haven't read through all the pages since the match last night, but did Lesnar blade after the chain shot?


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Starbuck said:


> You claim to be rational yet don't seem to be able to grasp simple _rational_ logic. Anybody who thinks Cena winning that match last night honest to God doesn't know what they're talking about. Sorry to be blunt but it's the truth. Take away the fact that it's Cena and Lesnar, it doesn't even matter who is in those roles. The story they were trying to tell is simple, it's so basic. The hero loses one of the biggest fights of his career. He's despondent, he isn't himself. he then gets confronted by a returning madman who wants to do nothing but fight and cause chaos. Madman targets hero and vows to destroy him when they meet for a big first encounter. Madman consistently gets the better of hero leading into their encounter. Hero gets more and more despondent and starts to doubt himself. It becomes clear that hey, maybe the hero can't win this one. The big first encounter finally happens and hero gets absolutely destroyed from the get go. Madman beats the hell out of him with his bare hands, has him beat several times but still doesn't get the victory until he eventually seals the deal with the big finishing move. Madman injures hero in the process. Hero goes away on a stretcher to buckets of sympathy and is out of the picture while madman continues to run rampant through everybody else until hero finally makes a triumphant return, making a new challenge to madman where he finally beats him and gets his victory after struggling for it with all he had.
> 
> Oh wait, that didn't happen did it? No. You see hero got murdered in the first encounter, absolutely murdered and then makes a ridiculous comeback at the end, beats madman with literally 2 moves and goes happily into the sunset while _rational_ thinking people around the world scratch their heads and wonder what the fuck just happened and why the hell the natural conclusion to the story they were watching play out took a turn down retarded street.
> 
> I get that you're sick of people hating and whining etc and yes, it sure as hell gets annoying from time to time but if there was ever a justification for being annoyed over a booking decision, THIS IS IT. Ignore all the points about ratings and PPV buys and money and all the rest of it. Logic, rationality and common sense all dictate that John Cena loses that match. If you can't understand that then I really don't know what to say to you tbh.


Honestly, if your scenario was to happen, people would still complain that it was too predictable and that Cena always gets the last laugh.

Now what you said is probably the best possible way the match could have gone last night, but I still don't mind the decision that happened. I understand it wasn't the top decision, but I still think there's plenty of ways to go with this.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

So does Lesnar have Del Rio's gimmick.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

WWE screwed this yet again like they did with Rock/Goldberg.

Both matches should've gone with Goldberg and Lesnar sqaushing Rock and Cena.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



LarryCoon said:


> WWE screwed this yet again like they did with Rock/Goldberg.
> 
> Both matches should've gone with Goldberg and Lesnar sqaushing Rock and Cena.


LOL. Goldberg beat Rock clean. You obviously tried to make here a sarcastic comment on the people who said that Lesnar should have won and failed to check the result.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Okay, having a night to sleep on it:

Brock's aura took a dent due to the loss but he gained a lot of heat and easily manhandled Cena all match. Now given he'd still have the same heat and credibility with a win, I don't see why he didn't. I'm willing to see how they try to play it out before I criticize it too heavily, but they need to make it work in a reasonable way.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> LOL. Goldberg beat Rock clean. You obviously tried to make here a sarcastic comment on the people who said that Lesnar should have won and failed to check the result.


It wasn't a sarcastic comment. I was really shocked and disappointed at Cena winning. Cena even made a post-match speech that night about leaving for a while which made even less sense as to why he even won the match.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar/Triple H at Summerslam?


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**










Time to pick up where they left off 10 years ago!

- Vic


----------



## Hbk96rRko09

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

smh at people saying cena shouldve lost. vince clearly would not job him to brock right after rock undeservingly beat him at mania. lovw or hate cena hes the most loyal top man vince has ever had and embodies everything the wwe stands for today and as a 20 year fan off wwe i respect Cena and im glad as fuck he beat a guy who doesnt even love professional wrestling


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar/HHH is a great Summerslam main event but they still can't explain why the fuck Lesnar lost his first match, ridiculous booking by any standards.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Lesnar/HHH is a great Summerslam main event but they still can't explain why the fuck Lesnar lost his first match, ridiculous booking by any standards.


 It's simple really. Brock's whole point back was to initially put Cena over, but in the process leading up to his loss, Brock was made to look unstoppable by none other than Cena himself. Everyone fell for it, and no one saw Cena winning that match last night, and that was the whole point. Lesnar could care less if he loses, and neither did anyone in tonight's crowd. He got massive heat tonight, and did very well without saying much (thank god). It was a great opening segment, and I watched it the whole way through. Cena got cheered in Chicago, and that means Lesnar is the most over heel in the business right now, and it took less than a month to do it.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Who cares about the crowd reaction? he is a heel. He should have never lost until WM29, unbelievably stupid decision. Now Lesnar/HHH is not a huge match for the fate of the company, it's second rate to Cena.


----------



## orph

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

lest we forget Lesnar started out his UFC career with a lost


----------



## ryzombie619

*Lesnar? What was the point?*

So is he gone now or what? And if so, what was the freaking point of WWE bringing him back for a few shows? It makes no sense. Same with the Bella firing while RAW was still on the air. WWE is not making any sense these days.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*

He is not going to work every PPV or every RAW. His deal with WWE is for 30 appearances only. 

This is their way to write him off until summerslam I guess.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Right, so Lesnar does what now exactly? He's not in the title picture, he's not feuding with Cena anymore, and he won't be having a match with Triple H because he's now got a 'broken arm'.

Somebody please explain to be why they bothered bringing Lesnar back if this is how they're going to use him?


----------



## Kingofstuff

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



orph said:


> lest we forget Lesnar started out his UFC career with a lost


Yes, after losing to Frank Mir a legit mma fighter.


NathWFC said:


> Right, so Lesnar does what now exactly? He's not in the title picture, he's not feuding with Cena anymore, and he won't be having a match with Triple H because he's now got a 'broken arm'.
> 
> Somebody please explain to be why they bothered bringing Lesnar back if this is how they're going to use him?


It's called incompetent booking my friend. Don't let the apologetic loons fool you. Lesnar losing was on par with the finger poke of doom.


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*

Brock not going anywhere...anytime soon...


----------



## randyorton8

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*

If you just give it time and wait till next week you will see.Obviously there is a storyline going just relax.WWE want you to tune in every week.They got you to tun in this week and you'll obviously be back next week.They're doing their job


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*

Well, maybe it will be Brock/Triple H at Summerslam. Either way, I see him feuding with Triple H before the year is out.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*



randyorton8 said:


> If you just give it time and wait till next week you will see.Obviously there is a storyline going just relax.WWE want you to tune in every week.They got you to tun in this week and you'll obviously be back next week.They're doing their job


They're doing a fucking shit job, yes.


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*

I think the storyline is Brock Lesnar will return at Over The Limit to screw over Cena vs. Laurinaitis. Or this could be the way Cena goes out.


----------



## randyorton8

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*



Vyed said:


> He is not going to work every PPV or every RAW. His deal with WWE is for 50 appearances only.
> 
> This is their way to write him off until summerslam I guess.


Only 50 lol.there's 52 weeks in a year meaning 52 raw's in a year.Seeing how he signed the contract in April eliminating 10 weeks he can appear on every Raw from here till 2013 and 7 more ppv's lol


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*

What was the point? you can't see that? you really can't see this masterpiece booking? fuck WM29, Rock/Brock, Austin/Brock, Taker/Brock. We got the biggest match in wrestling history, Cena needs to look strong as possible going into his HUGE main event PPV match against:

Johnny fucking Ace! 

John vs Johnny = buys! $5 million on Lesnar just to kill him in his first match? John/Johnny is going to make $50 million! 

RIP WWE.


----------



## randyorton8

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*



NathWFC said:


> They're doing a fucking shit job, yes.


Did you watch this week?Will you watch next week? Job well done WWE


----------



## Ryan

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*



randyorton8 said:


> Only 50 lol.there's 52 weeks in a year meaning 52 raw's in a year.Seeing how he signed the contract in April eliminating 10 weeks he can appear on every Raw from here till 2013 and 7 more ppv's lol


I thought it was 35 appearances.


----------



## Flare of Ra

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*

Shit job what? Tonight was awesome.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

What a load of horse shit that was. Big nose just completed the fucking burial with John boy started last night. The whole HHH/Brock promo was a fucking mess from top to bottom, made no sense whatsoever. You save that for a few months, not fucking now. Really disappointed with this.


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*

Hmm...I bet if we just continue watching Raw each week this will all make sense.
Obviously he isn't going to be fired, and even if HHH does fire him Lauranitis is going to ignore it and keep using him each week.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*



randyorton8 said:


> Did you watch this week?Will you watch next week? Job well done WWE


No I fucking will not watch next week, certainly not live. Waste of my fucking time and they have done NOTHING to make me want to watch next week tonight.


----------



## Nut Tree

*WTF is this cluster fudge of Lesnar/Cena/HHH???*

Anyone have any ideas on what they are doing with this? I think I like not knowing what is going on? This could either end in a screwjob or a terribly booked fued.

The whole Laurinaitis back wrestling his match is so forced. They should have done this with Punk and Johnny Ace not Cena. But the WWE is trying to make Cena the next Stone Cold Steve Austin, clearly. 

But what is this random attack and random match up for Over The Limit?

I hope the WWE has Cena injured by Lesnar at OTL. And he is out until Summerslam at least. Then have HHH come back and fued with Lesnar. Or HHH brings back Batista for Lesnar


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*



Rock316AE said:


> What was the point? you can't see that? you really can't see this masterpiece booking? fuck WM29, Rock/Brock, Austin/Brock, Taker/Brock. We got the biggest match in wrestling history, Cena needs to look strong as possible going into his HUGE main event PPV match against:
> 
> Johnny fucking Ace!
> 
> John vs Johnny = buys! $5 million on Lesnar just to kill him in his first match? John/Johnny is going to make $50 million!
> 
> RIP WWE.


You are such an angry individual.

First, you get pissed at Cena for agreeing to go over Lesnar and now you're pissed at Cena for being placed in a feud with Johnny. You just hate everything, especially everything Cena related.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*



Rock316AE said:


> What was the point? you can't see that? you really can't see this masterpiece booking? fuck WM29, Rock/Brock, Austin/Brock, Taker/Brock. We got the biggest match in wrestling history, Cena needs to look strong as possible going into his HUGE main event PPV match against:
> 
> Johnny fucking Ace!
> 
> John vs Johnny = buys! $5 million on Lesnar just to kill him in his first match? John/Johnny is going to make $50 million!
> 
> RIP WWE.


Truth.

lolWWE


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*



randyorton8 said:


> Only 50 lol.there's 52 weeks in a year meaning 52 raw's in a year.Seeing how he signed the contract in April eliminating 10 weeks he can appear on every Raw from here till 2013 and 7 more ppv's lol


Sorry that was a typo, its 30 appearances.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*

loooooooool @ these threads
clearly the guy won't work every ppv he only signed for 30- 35 appearances and he already had 5 and we all know he is suppose to do the big events + all the wm29 road starting by RR so he logically won't work may and june and will return in july to set summerslam big feud


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*



goham202 said:


> You are such an angry individual.
> 
> First, you get pissed at Cena for agreeing to go over Lesnar and now you're pissed at Cena for being placed in a feud with Johnny. You just hate everything, especially everything Cena related.


It's just blind Cena hatred and the fact that he has The Rock dick shoved up his ass.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*

You know what would have made sense?

Brock Lesnar beating John Cena at Extreme Rules. Then tonight they have a huge party to kick off RAW with Laurinitis and Lesnar. Everything is going well until Triple H comes out and then tells Lesnar that the demands he made last week to Laurinitis will not be met. Then you have Triple H get his ass kicked by Lesnar. Then you "suspend" Lesnar until he comes back in a couple of months to face Triple H. 

Makes too much sense right? Vince McMahon needs to step down from creative. He's fucking ruining everything.


----------



## randyorton8

*Re: WTF is this cluster fudge of Lesnar/Cena/HHH???*

cena and lesnar is over for now theyre going hhh lesnar and ace a train cena theyll tie back together to prob hunter and cena tag team vs brock and train


----------



## p862011

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*

it is obvious this is gonna be brock vs WWE Feud a 1 man NWO


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*



> Well, maybe it will be Brock/Triple H at Summerslam. Either way, I see him feuding with Triple H before the year is out.


This! I hope with tonight being the beginning!

- Vic


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: WTF is this cluster fudge of Lesnar/Cena/HHH???*

I hate when guys who aren't over like Albert just get pushes handed out to them.


----------



## p862011

*Re: WTF is this cluster fudge of Lesnar/Cena/HHH???*

it is clear as day

it is brock vs WWE feud


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*



Rock316AE said:


> What was the point? you can't see that? you really can't see this masterpiece booking? fuck WM29, Rock/Brock, Austin/Brock, Taker/Brock. We got the biggest match in wrestling history, Cena needs to look strong as possible going into his HUGE main event PPV match against:
> 
> Johnny fucking Ace!
> 
> John vs Johnny = buys! $5 million on Lesnar just to kill him in his first match? John/Johnny is going to make $50 million!
> 
> RIP WWE.


First of all, he only signed up for a certain number of appearances, it's obvious he can't be at every show and PPV the whole year. He's most certainly be at Summerslam, Survivor Series, Royal Rumble, and Wrestlemania 29. Maybe add another B-PPV in there or two, but he won't be at every single show. 

Second of all, why are you bitching at every single moment now? Brock Lesnar isn't going anywhere, he's still a monster.


----------



## Volantredx

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*



NathWFC said:


> No I fucking will not watch next week, certainly not live. Waste of my fucking time and they have done NOTHING to make me want to watch next week tonight.


Well then the WWE doesn't give a shit. If you're not into their product and can't get into their stories then why would they do anything you want. I think RAW is better than its been in years and judging by what I read, a lot of people agree with me. If you don't then their not going to bend backwards to please you. Sorry.


----------



## Wrestling02370

*Re: WTF is this cluster fudge of Lesnar/Cena/HHH???*

I assume its more about Triple H and Lesnar. I mean, breaking Triple H's arm gives him back his edge after suffering a loss to Cena. And it sets up a future match between the two athletes. In the mean time, Brock gets Randy or someone of that calibur.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*



goham202 said:


> You are such an angry individual.
> 
> First, you get pissed at Cena for agreeing to go over Lesnar and now you're pissed at Cena for being placed in a feud with Johnny. You just hate everything, especially everything Cena related.


Can't blame him at all. Cena won so he can feud with a fucking authority figure that hasn't wrestled a proper match in years and every time he's booked in a match, he plays the chickenshit heel that's "weak" for the current wrestlers. Lesnar lost and he's going to feud with HHH now. Yet all his "monster heel" appeal is gone with him losing his very first match back. Cena should have lost and come out looking weak with Ace provoking him some more.

Oh well, hopefully OTL results in a Cena beat-down because at least there will be something to enjoy.


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

So Brock's now off 'til Summerslam?


----------



## Schmidty94

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*

Disappointed that Cena isn't going to be taking time off because he needs a break but I find Johnny Ace to be an awesome character and I'm excited to see this feud because it's something unexpected which we don't get a lot from the WWE. Lesnar is probably going to be doing a pre-recorded promo about how he's angry that he busted but didn't take out Cena and I think he'll be coming back to be Johnny Ace's enforcer at Over the Limit


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: WTF is this cluster fudge of Lesnar/Cena/HHH???*

I like A-Train but he shouldn't be headlining yet. He's not Brock Lesnar or The Rock who can come back and main event right away. 

This whole thing makes no fucking sense. None. They completely ruined everything they had going for them with Lesnar.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Not that I agree with it but I guess they're just thinking that 

1. Cena needed the win because he lost to Rock at Mania.

2. Lesnar's background speaks for itself and I'm guessing they see him as more of a 2nd attraction opposed to the Main Event. Lesnar v Triple H at Summerslam a couple of other feuds before taking on the Streak.

3. Cena's victory sets up a feud with Lauranitis better than a loss.


----------



## Wrestling02370

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*

Is he gone? Well... he didnt really break anybodys arm...and he signed a 5 million dollar contract for one year...yeah, Im pretty sure hes not gone. You will see him again.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*

I love WWE apologists that just say "wait til next week!" every single week. It ain't gonna change, c'mon.


----------



## ryzombie619

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*



Flare of Ra said:


> Shit job what? Tonight was awesome.


Oh you mean seeing the same shit we see every night from this watered down company? Not to mention they worsened their situation by ignoring the Bellas and letting two of the most beautiful women to set foot in that ring go. I am sick of WWE coming out with this crap night after night. Like John L's "surprise" opponent....what a waste of 15 min of my life hoping it was someone awesome and it turns out to be his hoarse ass. 

No wonder why Sting wouldn't ever come to WWE, their creative team sucks.


----------



## Rockstar

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*

Brock is not gone, not at all. He'll be taking on Triple H at Summerslam, no doubt. Lesnar is just getting going.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: WTF is this cluster fudge of Lesnar/Cena/HHH???*

John Cena needs out of the WWE. Sick and tired of his pointless promos and feuds just to get some sympathy from the fans.

Brock was another victim of the cancer known as John Cena. Can't believe this bullshit.


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: WTF is this cluster fudge of Lesnar/Cena/HHH???*



Upgrayedd said:


> I like A-Train but he shouldn't be headlining yet. He's not Brock Lesnar or The Rock who can come back and main event right away.
> 
> This whole thing makes no fucking sense. None. They completely ruined everything they had going for them with Lesnar.


Lesnar will be a apart of the main event. Maybe Laurinaitis is the leader behind all of this. Maybe he set up trips to get attacked. That's why Lesnar did what he did so HHH could be out of the way. Laurinaitis might be trying to build a new corporation. But I'm thinking like a fan who expects something cool.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: WTF is this cluster fudge of Lesnar/Cena/HHH???*



Wrestling02370 said:


> I assume its more about Triple H and Lesnar. I mean, breaking Triple H's arm gives him back his edge after suffering a loss to Cena. And it sets up a future match between the two athletes. In the mean time, Brock gets Randy or someone of that calibur.


Lesnar didn't get back anything. If anything it made him look weaker by attacking Triple H from behind. They're doing the typical heel booking here when you just can't do that with Brock Lesnar. 

The only way Lesnar could have gotten his edge back tonight is if he came out tonight and said he destroyed Cena with his bare hands and didn't need a weapon and demanded a rematch with Cena and annihilated him to end the show and the show ends with Cena's face covered in blood and being carried off on a stretcher. 

But... they shouldn't have had to give Lesnar his edge back. They should have had him win at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Kingofstuff

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*

I usually not that vocal about the WWE and I usually don't condone these type of statements, but I'm on the verge of quitting this ridiculous product. The WWE have been wasting my time and insulting my intelligence for the last few years, but with the shit they pulled in the last couple of nights, I'm not sure if I can take it anymore. Every hot angle this company gets a hold of, they manage to fuck it up with an anti-climatic ending. Seriously, the WWE needs to die a slow aids related death. Only thing they seem to care about is merchandise sales and kids, a fan base that will likely out grow such a juvenile product. Mark my words, if this company doesn't get its shit together, it'll die in the next ten years.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Kingofstuff said:


> Yes, after losing to Frank Mir a legit mma fighter.
> *It's called incompetent booking my friend. Don't let the apologetic loons fool you. Lesnar losing was on par with the finger poke of doom.*


^He gets it. There was no reason for Brock to lose that match, Cena doesn't need to look strong for a PPV match with Ace or a match with Albert, they just killed Brock, yes he's a monster, but he's a monster who already lost. Now Lesnar/HHH is just another feud, just like Lesnar/Orton or Lesnar/Taker/Rock.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



truk83 said:


> It's simple really. Brock's whole point back was to initially put Cena over, but in the process leading up to his loss, Brock was made to look unstoppable by none other than Cena himself. Everyone fell for it, and no one saw Cena winning that match last night, and that was the whole point. Lesnar could care less if he loses, and neither did anyone in tonight's crowd. He got massive heat tonight, and did very well without saying much (thank god). It was a great opening segment, and I watched it the whole way through. Cena got cheered in Chicago, and that means Lesnar is the most over heel in the business right now, and it took less than a month to do it.


(Y)(Y)


----------



## Natsuke

*HHH buries another storyline?*

Last year, one of the most intriguing storylines after so many years of stale shit was brought to us: John Cena vs CM Punk. It was an insane storyline that involved everyone from Punk to Vince to executives vying to resign Punk, and culminated in one of the best matches in Chicago that completely turned Punk face and could have become such a historical feud with John Cena.

But then, it all went to hell.

Suddenly, the entire storyline went haywire with the appearance of HHH. He retired Vince McMahon, which then brought out Kevin Nash and the idiotic texting meme that was Funkman, Johnny L. Suddenly, what was originally a feud between CM Punk and John Cena became an idiotic conspiracy storyline that went nowhere, and ended up being Nash vs HHH... when the two people who were originally the main focus of the story were now doing other things.

Which is all the more reason why I do not like the direction that this current storyline is turning into. It's branching out again. Suddenly, HHH now has beef with Brock while John Cena is in a direct feud with Laurinitis. It's as if they're setting up for yet another feud for HHH when the main focal point should be Lesnar/Cena. Suddenly, it's as if they're not feuding anymore, they're focused on other people.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*

Are you saying that Triple Hemmorhoid would ruin a feud just to inflate his own ego? That can't be.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Honestly if you guys are having this much of a problem over this and the recent events, it might be time for some of you to take a break because this isn't going to be what you want it to be.


----------



## Izzytron3030

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*



NathWFC said:


> No I fucking will not watch next week, certainly not live. Waste of my fucking time and they have done NOTHING to make me want to watch next week tonight.


we dont give a shit we will stay here and enjoy the show im sure WWE is crying at the fact you wont watch it smark


----------



## ryzombie619

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*



goham202 said:


> Well, maybe it will be Brock/Triple H at Summerslam. Either way, I see him feuding with Triple H before the year is out.


Yeah but that is boring. I am getting sick of HHH and his feuds with everyone. How many times have we seen HHH fight the Undertaker? Yet they acted like WM's match was unique and fresh. Please. It's the same crap we've seen for years. If Goldberg comes back, good, if some of those Divas WWE either fired or had them let go come back, good, WWE needs more Stephanie McMahon type characters out there, more Trish types and more Stacy Keibler types. Layla is lame, Kelly Kelly is lame, Beth Phoenix is great but she's not hot.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*

It's a shame that that one lousy finish to the match ruined the past couple of months of great shows. But it did. The PPV was great last night and so was the Cena/Lesnar match until Lesnar was pinned. They completely fucked up everything now with that finish.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*

Brock Lesnar just became more bada** after taking down hhh

Cena is injured

HHH vs Lesnar sounds great


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*

Pretty simple answer to this. Brock Lesnar has limited appearances and they're not wasting them on a 3 month Cena rivalry.

This feud with Triple H allows them to get rid of Lesnar til the time comes.

It's also a feud we've never seen before and is Summerslam Main Event worthy.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*



Volantredx said:


> Well then the WWE doesn't give a shit. If you're not into their product and can't get into their stories then why would they do anything you want. I think RAW is better than its been in years and judging by what I read, a lot of people agree with me. If you don't then their not going to bend backwards to please you. Sorry.


Haha, yes, it's just me that didn't like the fucking retarded booking at ER and it's just me that think tonight's Raw was a mess.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*

This company is something else lol


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Another thing that bothered me about Raw. Why the hell, during the Brock/HHH promo, were they talking about contracts instead of last nights events??? And why is John Cena trying to be tough when mentioning Brock being in UFC??? LOL at this clown, thinking he beat Brock, in a scripted environment where ANYBODY CAN WIN REGARDLESS OF THIER SKILLS, he can beat anyone in the world in a clean fight. What a fucking goof.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*

This would have been an interesting feud for Lesnar if he would have won last night. Now? Why should I give a shit what Lesnar does? The WWE just showed me that he can already be beaten. Why should I care about Lesnar's run now?


----------



## Sois Calme

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*

Kayfabe lives I guess


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: WTF is this cluster fudge of Lesnar/Cena/HHH???*



Upgrayedd said:


> Lesnar didn't get back anything. If anything it made him look weaker by attacking Triple H from behind. They're doing the typical heel booking here when you just can't do that with Brock Lesnar.
> 
> The only way Lesnar could have gotten his edge back tonight is if he came out tonight and said he destroyed Cena with his bare hands and didn't need a weapon and demanded a rematch with Cena and annihilated him to end the show and the show ends with Cena's face covered in blood and being carried off on a stretcher.
> 
> But... they shouldn't have had to give Lesnar his edge back. They should have had him win at Extreme Rules.


Lesnar hasn't been saying much on the mic. WWE probably knows he is still rusty in that department. I think Lesnar is maybe getting some time to get back into wrestling form. Last night, he was mainly fighting UFC style then wrestling. Throwing cena around like a rag doll. He might have done about five wrestling moves. Didn't even do a f5 I think. But I think that is why Lesnar did what he did last night. he was rusty wrestling wise. And Cena agreed to make him look as dominate as possible. But he pulls out the win in a stupid way. The chain punch was weak. Lesnar has been in the UFC octagon. You mean to tell me one chain punch and a AA sealed the deal?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*

He'll be gone til Summerslam. That attack on Triple H was set up to find a reason to suspend Lesnar because he only signed up for 30 appearances and the WWE doesn't want to waste his appearances. Plus, this gives Triple h enough time to heal from his broken arm and reinstate Lesanr and face him at Summerslam. Because, you know, Triple H just can't help but get involved in a big storyline.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*

He's not gone. HHH will want some of that and he'll demand his return. Then we'll get that Brock/Hunter match we never got all those years ago. I personally am looking forward to it. Hopefully it doesn't take too long cause I want to see Lesnar/Orton, Lesnar/Punk, Lesnar/Bryan, Lesnar/Sheamus and Lesnar/Taker before his contract expires. Those are all must-sees.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*

Does it? Does Triple H/Lesnar sound great?

What happened to the End of the Era, huh? That lasted all of what, 5 hot weeks?

Triple H is the King of inserting himself into hot programs that he doesn't belong in. He devalued and nearly destroyed Punk's run and now
he's messing with Lesnar's return.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*

i can see it..HHH buried the fuck out of Punk momentum and the whole summer and focus on Cena/rock fuck fest. WWE always drop the ball.


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*

This thing better be a deathmatch if they're indeed going down that road to Summerslam.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: WTF is this cluster fudge of Lesnar/Cena/HHH???*

Lesnar will be back soon, don't worry about that. He'll either be back next week, the week before the PPV, or the night of the PPV to interfere with the Cena/Ace match.

Ace's hostility towards Cena is strange though, since it seems like misplaced anger he should've instead have directed at CM Punk. But I guess he's taking out Cena which only helps Punk. . . which makes far less sense.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*

No, WWE buried this storyline the moment Brock lost, this program is a dead horse, they ruined it and there's no turning back. They had the biggest drawing UFC champion of all time and a great worker on their roster for a series of money matches with big stars like Cena, Orton, HHH and for the biggest money you can possibly do Rock/Brock at WM29, and they killed it with a disaster booking in one month that is up there with every ridiculous decision in wrestling history.


----------



## Pojko

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*

The point was to piss off people who expect instant gratification. Mission successful.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



SPCDRI said:


> Does it? Does Triple H/Lesnar sound great?
> 
> What happened to the End of the Era, huh? That lasted all of what, 5 hot weeks?
> 
> Triple H is the King of inserting himself into hot programs that he doesn't belong in. He devalued and nearly destroyed Punk's run and now
> he's messing with Lesnar's return.


They need ratings jackass. Cena and lesnar wont be feuding for months. What else can you do with Lesnar?


Lesnar momentum is ruined anyway, Cena made sure of that at Extreme rules.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



TheF1BOB said:


> Another thing that bothered me about Raw. Why the hell, during the Brock/HHH promo, were they talking about contracts instead of last nights events??? And why is John Cena trying to be tough when mentioning Brock being in UFC??? LOL at this clown, thinking he beat Brock, in a scripted environment where ANYBODY CAN WIN REGARDLESS OF THIER SKILLS, he can beat anyone in the world. What a fucking goof.


Probably because it was in said scripted environment.

For the love of god you guys pick at every little thing.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



SPCDRI said:


> Does it? Does Triple H/Lesnar sound great?
> 
> What happened to the End of the Era, huh? That lasted all of what, 5 hot weeks?
> 
> Triple H is the King of inserting himself into hot programs that he doesn't belong in. He devalued and nearly destroyed Punk's run and now
> he's messing with Lesnar's return.


End of an Era was an end to the Triple H/ Taker/ Michaels WM rivalry.

LOL at you thinking it was anything other than that.


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



GillbergReturns said:


> Pretty simple answer to this. Brock Lesnar has limited appearances and they're not wasting them on a 3 month Cena rivalry.
> 
> This feud with Triple H allows them to get rid of Lesnar til the time comes.
> 
> It's also a feud we've never seen before and is Summerslam Main Event worthy.


Basically this^^^


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

For a start Lesnar SHOULD be the main attraction right now, the main man one way or another, but instead it already seems they don't really know what to do with him, and the fans will already start to care far more about Punk v Bryan and, of course, Cancena v Laurinaitis (what a fucking joke that is), whilst Lesnar gets chucked into some pointless filler fued.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



Rock316AE said:


> No, WWE buried this storyline the moment Brock lost, this program is a dead horse, they ruined it and there's no turning back. They had the biggest drawing UFC champion of all time and a great worker on their roster for a series of money matches with big stars like Cena, Orton, HHH and for the biggest money you can possibly do Rock/Brock at WM29, and they killed it with a disaster booking in one month that is up there with every ridiculous decision in wrestling history.


You realize one pin fall isn't going to ruin everything for Lesnar right? He's still a fuckin' monster. Sure, he lost a match, but it doesn't mean it's all over.


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



Rock316AE said:


> No, WWE buried this storyline the moment Brock lost, this program is a dead horse, they ruined it and there's no turning back. They had the biggest drawing UFC champion of all time and a great worker on their roster for a series of money matches with big stars like Cena, Orton, HHH and for the biggest money you can possibly do Rock/Brock at WM29, and they killed it with a disaster booking in one month that is up there with every ridiculous decision in wrestling history.


I seriously can't believe they actually had him lose to Cena, no less that early. 

What a travesty in my opinion. They've marginalized him. What's wrong with a legitimate MONSTER running loose in the WWE? A guy who WON'T LOSE, or is legitimately too GOOD to lose. Lord Tensai? Please, at least not yet. 

I agree, they buried the storyline. As if Cena needed this win. Please, they could have went so many other, better ways with this. Cena loses clean, takes time off, vignettes of him training harder then ever are shown, with the inclusion of his new found "love" for MMA, Cena returns in 2 months, faces Brock at a PPV, and people may legitimately want him to return by then. Where as him facing Johnny L. is complete rubbish, really.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*

It wouldn't surprise me if Triple H ended up beating Brock.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*

Nah, Lesnar is moving UP the food chain. Cena is as high as you can go for full time wrestlers, H is next, perhaps one more full time guy (orton) maybe then Rock or Undertaker for Wrestlemania. Its a logical progression. 

HHH/Lesnar is a match we should have had 10 years ago. It should be awesome to say the least.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



itssoeasy23 said:


> You realize one pin fall isn't going to ruin everything for Lesnar right? He's still a fuckin' monster. Sure, he lost a match, but it doesn't mean it's all over.


You do realize that now regular viewers and any casual viewers they may have gained thanks to Lesnar coming back see this as Lesnar has already been beaten so why should they take any of his other matches seriously? 

The former UFC world champion has already been pinned and the only way he fights people is by sneak attacking them from behind. They turned him into a regular pussy heel.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*



Izzytron3030 said:


> we dont give a shit we will stay here and enjoy the show im sure WWE is crying at the fact you wont watch it smark


Enjoy, twat.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The one good thing that comes out of this is that we get to see Triple H vs Lesnar. May be a little sloppy but it is a good match for Summerslam.


----------



## Hazaq

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*

Dumb Thread. WWE is lacking in starpower, thats the reason HHH is back.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



CMB23 said:


> The one good thing that comes out of this is that we get to see Triple H vs Lesnar. May be a little sloppy but it is a good match for Summerslam.


And Lesnar does what for the 4 months?


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



Vyed said:


> They need ratings jackass. Cena and lesnar wont be feuding for months. What else can you do with Lesnar?
> 
> 
> Lesnar momentum is ruined anyway, Cena made sure of that at Extreme rules.


Have Lesnar work with another young wrestler. Even if that wrestler were to lose, just hanging with Brock is an accomplishment after he demolished John Cena. What does Triple H have to do with the future or even ratings for that matter?

The next logical programs for Lesnar were working with the current WWE champ who has thoroughly bested his nemesis Jericho or having him work with Randy Orton as was rumored for SummerSlam.

Who cares about tenths of a percentage of ratings? Think long term. How am I jackass for not wanting to party like its 2004?

CM Punk has only main evented 1 of the past 6 PPVs. It makes the WWE Title look like shit. Triple H doesn't need ANYTHING, he's done it all.


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



Upgrayedd said:


> You do realize that now regular viewers and any casual viewers they may have gained thanks to Lesnar coming back see this as Lesnar has already been beaten so why should they take any of his other matches seriously?
> 
> The former UFC world champion has already been pinned and the only way he fights people is by sneak attacking them from behind. *They turned him into a regular pussy heel*.


That's the key right there. 

The WWE has something special, a legit heel who is a legit tough guy who can legitimately beat everyone on the roster WITHOUT having to resort to the pussy sneak attack tactics. No less against HHH, which unless you still care, should give that spot to someone who can use the rub, beaten or not. Exposure is exposure, and HHH doesn't need it.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



NathWFC said:


> And Lesnar does what for the 4 months?


Who knows? You certainly don't. Just wait and see instead of shooting down every positive thought anyone has. Maybe we'll get something like Lesnar/Orton.


----------



## arcslnga

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



NathWFC said:


> And Lesnar does what for the 4 months?


He works out until he looks like his titantron video again.


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



jonoaries said:


> Nah, Lesnar is moving UP the food chain. Cena is as high as you can go for full time wrestlers, H is next, perhaps one more full time guy (orton) maybe then Rock or Undertaker for Wrestlemania. Its a logical progression.
> 
> HHH/Lesnar is a match we should have had 10 years ago. It should be awesome to say the least.


It's a match that should have happened 10 years ago. It's a match that doesn't need to happen now.

I will never understand people's fascination with using part-time wrestlers to get a temporary fix on a big problem. Hopefully by the time we get through all these part-time feuds, the roster will be solid with established credibility from the mid-card and up.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*

You really shouldn't be surprised at this point. You know that once Lesnar made those demands, he was gonna have to come face to face with Triple H. WWE has put Triple H in this big name feuds because he can still wrestle and he still is a big name. Plus, he can sell a feud. Triple H vs Lesnar sounds great for Summerslam.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



Upgrayedd said:


> You do realize that now regular viewers and any casual viewers they may have gained thanks to Lesnar coming back see this as Lesnar has already been beaten so why should they take any of his other matches seriously?
> 
> The former UFC world champion has already been pinned and the only way he fights people is by sneak attacking them from behind. They turned him into a regular pussy heel.


This guy gets it. Fuck kayfabe, nobody gives two shits about Lesnar after what transpired last night.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> Who knows? You certainly don't. Just wait and see instead of shooting down every positive thought anyone has. Maybe we'll get something like Lesnar/Orton.


I'm not shooting down his idea, I'd be all for Lesnar v Triple H, but I think my question was still a valid and fair one.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



Natsuke said:


> It's a match that should have happened 10 years ago. It's a match that doesn't need to happen now.
> 
> I will never understand people's fascination with using part-time wrestlers to get a temporary fix on a big problem. Hopefully by the time we get through all these part-time feuds, the roster will be solid with established credibility from the mid-card and up.


If you throw Punk, Bryan, Sheamus to Lesnar they're destined to look weak and the match won't draw as well as Lesnar v legend.

If insert younger guys wants a legend they have to earn it.

Also Triple H will put Lesnar over increasing Lesnar's momentum allowing insert younger guy to stand out more.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



NathWFC said:


> And Lesnar does what for the 4 months?


I don't mind the match happening but to plant the seeds this early??? Great booking per usual by the WWE. fpalm


----------



## Kingofstuff

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



itssoeasy23 said:


> You realize one pin fall isn't going to ruin everything for Lesnar right? He's still a fuckin' monster. Sure, he lost a match, but it doesn't mean it's all over.


You don't seem to get it my friend. Lesnar losing verifies that he's vulnerable and beatable. This guy could've been Goldberg X10, remember how huge that angle was? Hell look at Henry's monster heel run an angle that was drawing great numbers, but was ruined by an anti-climatic ending. This could've been an epic storyline on par with the Death of Superman, or Batman:Knightfall. The hero is broken/killed, is later on revived and rebuilds himself to become better than ever. And yet they blew it in his first match. Hell, Cena losing would've benefited him even more than winning. But no, WWE being the inept shit brained organization they are, flushed it down the toilet.:no:


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



TheF1BOB said:


> I don't mind this happening but to plant the seeds this early??? Great booking per usual by the WWE. fpalm


Exactly, if they want to do Lesnar v Triple H that's great, but there was absolutely no point whatsoever in starting the fued now when clearly it'd be a Summerslam match, and Triple H is now supposedly out with a 'broken arm'. It leaves Lesnar in limbo with not a lot of any real meaning or importance to do.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Woah, so Cena isn't hurt? Sold it well, tbh. Guess we're in for HHH vs Brock. Could you imagine WWE throwing Brock on SD? Would be insane. lol


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



GillbergReturns said:


> If you throw Punk, Bryan, Sheamus to Lesnar they're destined to look weak and the match won't draw as well as Lesnar v legend.
> 
> If insert younger guys wants a legend they have to earn it.


Except this legend already has a completely solid-in-stone role that he continues to break constantly.

"I will get out of retirement as the COO just to your kick your ass, and then I'm done! I'm never gonna wrestle again! ...until another asshole comes!"

Why is HHH even the COO if he's constantly being forced to wrestle time and time again? Just put him back to the main roster if he still believes he shouldn't hang up his boots yet.


----------



## NinjaCPU09

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



Kingofstuff said:


> You don't seem to get it my friend. Lesnar losing verifies that he's vulnerable and beatable. This guy could've been Goldberg X10, remember how huge that angle was? Hell look at Henry's monster heel run an angle that was drawing great numbers, but was ruined by an anti-climatic ending. This could've been an epic storyline on par with the Death of Superman, or Batman:Knightfall. The hero is broken/killed, is later on revived and rebuilds himself to become better than ever. And yet they blew it in his first match. Hell, Cena losing would've benefited him even more than winning. But no, WWE being the inept shit brained organization they are, flushed it down the toilet.:no:


/thread


----------



## Vyed

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



SPCDRI said:


> Have Lesnar work with another young wrestler. Even if that wrestler were to lose, just hanging with Brock is an accomplishment after he demolished John Cena. What does Triple H have to do with the future or even ratings for that matter?
> 
> The next logical programs for Lesnar were working with the current WWE champ who has thoroughly bested his nemesis Jericho or having him work with Randy Orton as was rumored for SummerSlam.
> 
> Who cares about tenths of a percentage of ratings? Think long term. How am I jackass for not wanting to party like its 2004?
> 
> CM Punk has only main evented 1 of the past 6 PPVs. It makes the WWE Title look like shit. Triple H doesn't need ANYTHING, he's done it all.



First of all, You dont even know if HHH vs lesnar is going to happen. Lesnar's contract states 30 appearances which means this was probably just his write off the show. 

CM Punk vs Lesnar wouldnt draw monkey shit. Punk is a mid card champion, thats all he is. He doesnt even close the show in his own home town.

HHH vs lesnar if its happening is a big money program. HHH is a big name and WWE needs him right now for ratings, just like they did last summer. 

Why werent you complaining when Cena/brock was happening? Cena has done it all in the business too right? 

WWE is a business, making money is the goal. Vince doesnt give a shit about you, keep whining. Thats the reason WM 28 was HHH vs taker instead of heel HHH/Punk happened. Money is all that matters for vince.


----------



## taleisyre

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*

Lesnar was brought in for one reason only and we already know what it is. They told us, and anyone with half a brain can figure it out pretty easily. He was brought in to bring the WWE legitimacy, and more importantly John Cena legitimacy. He is there to turn the haters into supporters, and it seems to be working. In my opinion they dont want to flip Cena to a heel until he has won the whole crowd back over. Everyone thinks that Cena will flip, he has to, he needs to and most of the haters are begging for him to flip. This is exactly why he will not! He will flip when he will get the most heat back for the flip, when it will truely piss everyone off. This takes us back to Lesnar. He is there for one year, this is his job, to continue what the Rock started in legitimizing John Cena. As for the story line of Lesnar winning blah blah...of course the world of fans know exactly how the story "should" be, they say. Why would anyone want to see in the WWE what the fans themselves could write? Wouldn't that be worse? If we all could predict the outcomes all the time, and know where all the story lines are heading? Seriously, people need to back off and relax. Enjoy the product, because it has not looked this good and this fresh for almost a decade!!


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



Natsuke said:


> Except this legend already has a completely solid-in-stone role that he continues to break constantly.
> 
> "I will get out of retirement as the COO just to your kick your ass, and then I'm done! I'm never gonna wrestle again! ...until another asshole comes!"
> 
> Why is HHH even the COO if he's constantly being forced to wrestle time and time again? Just put him back to the main roster if he still believes he shouldn't hang up his boots yet.


WWE would be crazy to retire to him. Hell how many matches did Vince McMahon have?


----------



## truk83

*Re: Way I would book the next several months*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> So Cena is not going to be around. So here is how I would do things, starting with tonight.
> 
> Johnny Ace calls Lesnar into his office. Lesnar is mad. Ace is mad too. However, Lesnar wants the WWE Championship now that Cena is gone. He is going for Punk. Ace says he wants him to destroy Punk but is not sure if Lesnar deserves one because of his loss. Lesnar's size intimidates him. Ace submits to him. He has Eve spin the wheel. It lands on a ladder match.
> 
> So, Punk vs. Lesnar at Over the Limit in a ladder match.
> 
> Lesnar and Ace both like it as it gives Lesnar a chance to destroy Punk.
> 
> Pipebomb Punk returns in the build to Over the Limit. He tells Lesnar that his current reign lasted longer than any one of Lesnar's three.
> 
> Lesnar is confident he can do to Punk exactly what he did to Cena and do it even worse. Punk tells Lesnar he is rusty and he will prove it this Sunday.
> 
> Just before the match at Over the Limit, John Laurinaitis is found lying on his stomach in the parking lot. He can't move. He must be carried off a stretcher.
> 
> Lesnar and Punk is a good match. Punk gets in a decent amount of offense (more than Cena did) but also Lesnar shows he certainly doesn't have rust. He hits the F5 to Punk and just as he is about to climb the ladder, he is interrupted by:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYQA0pX0Sss
> 
> HHH runs down the ramp to confront Brock Lesnar. They collide with a takedown, beating each other badly. Nobody has any idea why HHH is fighting Lesnar. Is he on Punk's side?
> 
> Punk slyly crawls up the ladder to grab his belt, retain and leave.
> 
> After then, HHH gets on the mic to tell Lesnar: I saw on camera that you were the one who attacked John Laurinaitis. Roll the footage.
> 
> I cannot and will not tolerate you putting people on the shelf. Brock Lesnar...You're Fi...
> 
> Just then, Lesnar takes HHH and clotheslines him. He then lifts HHH up for the F5. Then he begins to demand that he isn't going anywhere. He wants HHH to relinquish his position of CEO to Brock Lesnar.
> 
> "No. I will never do that!"
> 
> Just then, Lesnar starts punching HHH in the face, leaving him a bloody mess.
> 
> "Do you quit Hunter?"
> 
> "No!"
> 
> He keeps on with his UFC style attack on Hunter. WHen Hunter says he refuses, Lesnar says he will take out his family too if he doesn't give it up.
> 
> HHH wants to fight back but he is helpless. It is so painful he cannot fight. He surrenders his CEO position to Lesnar.
> 
> The very next night, RAW is immediately renamed Raw is Lesnar. The show opens with the regular WWE introduction and then Lesnar's picture shows the same way Bischoff's used to.
> 
> Lesnar has his feet placed up on his desk, saying his rematch with CM Punk will happen at No Way Out. WWE needs its own version of Lockdown. So, Lesnar says since the name of the PPV is No Way Out every match will take place inside an octagon. Lesnar also announces his match with CM Punk will be under UFC rules. He announces he will only wrestle on PPV because he wants as many people as possible to pay to see him fight.
> 
> Lesnar takes over the Johnny Ace role in messing with Punk. In the first round of the match, Lesnar wins via TKO and becomes new WWE Champion.
> 
> He then continues to mess with Punk, who decides to envoke his rematch clause for the WWE Championship at Money in the Bank. Lesnar announces the participants for the respected Money in the Bank matches, which will not be for RAW or Smackdown but rather for the WWE Championship and WHC.
> 
> At MITB, Punk does fare much better in a regular wrestling match and makes it much closer than the UFC fight. However, he cannot get past Lesnar.
> 
> Suddenly...wait, what's this? Lesnar? He...he fainted. He's passed out cold.
> 
> So, he is then interrupted by the WWE Championship Money in the Bank winner, set to cash in.
> 
> That Money in the Bank winner is:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qLV0VxOOc0
> 
> 1....2....then all of a sudden Lesnar kicks out, sending his opponent flying across the ring. Lesnar then gets on him, and bloodies him to a TKO. Retaining and making his opponent the first to cash in and lose to close MITB. It was a troll job to set him up and dominate him.
> 
> During RAW, Lesnar says he is through with CM Punk and he is moving on. He is interrupted, however, by Randy Orton. However, it takes him by surprise because he comes out to Burn in My Light. He tells Lesnar he became the youngest WHC at Summerslam 2004. Lesnar become the youngest WWE Champion and fastest champion at Summerslam 2002. He tells Lesnar that just as how Lesnar hasn't forgotten about his roots in WWE, Orton hasn't forgotten about his. He tells Lesnar he is a legend and before he was the Viper, he was the Legend Killer. He RKO's Lesnar to end the segment.
> 
> From that point up until and including Summerslam, he briefly reprises his Legend Killer role with Burn in My Light as his theme.
> 
> Lesnar, however, retains at Summerslam against Orton.
> 
> The next PPV is night of Champions. So Lesnar says he will put his title on the line but he says he has never won the WHC. He calls out Sheamus and challenges him to a title for title match at NOC. Sheamus accepts and tells him his uncles and cousins have prepared him and taught him how to fight bullies like him.
> 
> Lesnar at NOC becomes dual WWE and WHC. He now owns both major titles.
> 
> He tells everybody it's been too easy and he wants a new challenger at NO MERCY. Hell in a Cell sucks, he says. He wants to bring it back to the good old days. He wants new competition. So, he asks for new challengers. He orders a battle royal like Ventura did in 2009- no previous champs.
> 
> The winner of the Battle Royal is Ryback. Ryback gets Lesnar. Winner take all. Lesnar goes into the ring to congratulate Ryback but Ryback clotheslines Lesnar and says "FINISH HIM" He gives Lesnar his finisher.
> 
> Lesnar the next couple weeks makes Ryback's life miserable and attacks him after his matches.
> 
> At the contract signing, Ryback once again gets the upperhand and holds up both the WWE and WHC, one in each arm to signify that he will become dual champ this Sunday.
> 
> As impressive a showing Ryback made, Lesnar still retained. He then after retaining is interrupted by a returning John Cena, who beats Lesnar down.
> 
> Lesnar tries to make Cena's life bad but Cena gets around it. He says he doesn't want the WWE or WHC, he wants justice for him and Lesnar's victims. He wants a five on five Survivor Series. He says he will leave for good if his team loses but he wants Lesnar give the CEO spot back to HHH if Cena's team wins. Lesnar agrees, confident he will win all by himself.
> 
> Survivor Series
> 
> Team Lesnar
> Brock
> Heel Big Show
> Chris Jericho
> Mark Henry
> Kane
> 
> Team Cena
> Cena
> Punk
> HHH
> Orton
> Sheamus
> 
> It's goes down to Lesnar and HHH. HHH wins and retakes CEO of the company. He cannot fire the current champ but he promises to do to Lesnar what Lesnar did to so many for so long.
> 
> Can Lesnar continue his reign of terror after Survivor Series? That is the question.
> 
> But that is how I would book now until Survivor Series.
> 
> Edit: I forgot Lesnar was on 35 appearances only but I'm sure he could still stretch some of it out.


What the fuck? How much acid did you drop today?:cool2


----------



## NinjaCPU09

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



Vyed said:


> First of all, You dont even know if HHH vs lesnar is going to happen. Lesnar's contract states 30 appearances which means this was probably just his write off the show.
> 
> CM Punk vs Lesnar wouldnt draw monkey shit. Punk is a mid card champion, thats all he is. He doesnt even close the show in his own home town.
> 
> HHH vs lesnar if its happening is a big money program. HHH is a big name and WWE needs him right now for ratings, just like they did last summer.
> 
> Why werent you complaining when Cena/brock was happening? Cena has done it all in the business too right?
> 
> WWE is a business, making money is the goal. Vince doesnt give a shit about you, keep whining.


Yeah but they only seem to care about the short term. Usually having a giant backfire in the long.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



NinjaCPU09 said:


> Yeah but they only seem to care about the short term. Usually having a giant backfire in the long.


True, I understand that but whats the point in us bitching? Its not going to change.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



Natsuke said:


> It's a match that should have happened 10 years ago. It's a match that doesn't need to happen now.
> 
> I will never understand people's fascination with using part-time wrestlers to get a temporary fix on a big problem. Hopefully by the time we get through all these part-time feuds, the roster will be solid with established credibility from the mid-card and up.


I'm no fan of part timers main eventing. They need to focus on pushing new talent (which they are attempting to do underneath all these part timers). But since those guys are there, and Vince is paying them, he might as well get all he can. HHH/Lesnar is beyond its expiration date but its a fresh match that will draw a lot of interest, should be a pretty good match and will make Vince a few dollars. That's all good with me.


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



GillbergReturns said:


> WWE would be crazy to retire to him. Hell how many matches did Vince McMahon have?


So then put him back on the main roster. It's kind of irritating when people who pop out of nowhere force HHH to strap his boots again. And it's not a rarity either. He did it for Nash, Taker AND possibly Lesnar.


----------



## Mr.S

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*

I will hate it & I might even skip this match. I DONT want Hunter in my TV runing all big feuds. This match should happened years ago. Not now. This is a disaster. Just like ROCK's retirement ultimately amounted to rubbish because it did not benefit anyone.

Same with lesnar. Hunter does not need it. If Orton or Punk wrestles Lesnar or even Sheamus(although he sucks) it would give them tremendous credibility & would take them to new heights. I think the purpose of this returns should be to MAKE NEWER stars. Ziggler,Cody should have rub guys like Orton or Sheamus will have more credibility.


What is the use of this rubbish booking???? Rock puts over himself & he does not need it. Brock puts over Cena & he does not need it. Now if Hunter beats Brock,Brock is buried. Orton vs Brock it should have been.


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*

Triple H vs. Lesnar was inevitable. This was their way of taking Brock off TV until they need him to appear again.

The Punk storyline was a clusterfuck as soon as he came back a week after MITB. "A series of unfortunate events" is the best way to describe that fiasco. Triple H's involvement proved to be far more detrimental to that feud than the current one with Brock.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*



taleisyre said:


> Lesnar was brought in for one reason only and we already know what it is. They told us, and anyone with half a brain can figure it out pretty easily. He was brought in to bring the WWE legitimacy, and more importantly John Cena legitimacy. He is there to turn the haters into supporters, and it seems to be working. In my opinion they dont want to flip Cena to a heel until he has won the whole crowd back over. Everyone thinks that Cena will flip, he has to, he needs to and most of the haters are begging for him to flip. This is exactly why he will not! He will flip when he will get the most heat back for the flip, when it will truely piss everyone off. This takes us back to Lesnar. He is there for one year, this is his job, to continue what the Rock started in legitimizing John Cena. As for the story line of Lesnar winning blah blah...of course the world of fans know exactly how the story "should" be, they say. Why would anyone want to see in the WWE what the fans themselves could write? Wouldn't that be worse? If we all could predict the outcomes all the time, and know where all the story lines are heading? Seriously, people need to back off and relax. Enjoy the product, because it has not looked this good and this fresh for almost a decade!!



(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*

Don't forget in addition to interfering in the Cena/Punk and now Cena/Lesnar storylines, after 2 years of HBK/Taker, HHH booked himself in the following two years to try and out-do their match of the year. 

Something tells me HHH is not satisfied with the fact that despite winning everything there was to win in his career, people are mainly going to remember Austin and Rock, not him. He feels like he is somehow missing something from his in-ring resume, so despite being all but retired he keeps trying to stick his big nose in everything good in WWE.

If Daniel Bryan/CM Punk somehow sold 500k buys at the next PPV and became the hottest new angle, HHH would probably come out and pedigree both of them. "NOBODY CAN DRAW WITHOUT THE GAME-AH BEING INVOLVED!"


----------



## drunkinminer

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



Upgrayedd said:


> You do realize that now regular viewers and any casual viewers they may have gained thanks to Lesnar coming back see this as Lesnar has already been beaten so why should they take any of his other matches seriously?
> 
> The former UFC world champion has already been pinned and the only way he fights people is by sneak attacking them from behind.* They turned him into a regular pussy heel.*


That's how Brock always fought.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Way I would book the next several months*

I stopped reading at "Pipebomb Punk returns". Sorry dude.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



Upgrayedd said:


> This would have been an interesting feud for Lesnar if he would have won last night. Now? Why should I give a shit what Lesnar does? The WWE just showed me that he can already be beaten. Why should I care about Lesnar's run now?


I didnt know Lesnar was undefeated. Damn. I wouldve bet the farm that Brock was going to beat his ass and win the match. WWE surprised me and I like that.


----------



## Montel V. Porter

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



NathWFC said:


> And Lesnar does what for the 4 months?


I'm thinking they'll have a match at No Way Out.

Broken arm typically takes 6 weeks to heal. No Way Out is about 8 weeks away. 

Would put on a good show at the Meadowlands with Mania taking place in the same complex next year. That's my thinking.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*



Walk-In said:


> I love WWE apologists that just say "wait til next week!" every single week. It ain't gonna change, c'mon.


What's not going to change? Predictability? I thought Lesnar would definitely beat Cena at ER. I was shocked, which is a good thing. So glad the WWE doesnt really care about what people say on these forums, pure stupidity.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Lesnar? What was the point?*



taleisyre said:


> Lesnar was brought in for one reason only and we already know what it is. They told us, and anyone with half a brain can figure it out pretty easily. He was brought in to bring the WWE legitimacy, and more importantly John Cena legitimacy. He is there to turn the haters into supporters, and it seems to be working. In my opinion they dont want to flip Cena to a heel until he has won the whole crowd back over. Everyone thinks that Cena will flip, he has to, he needs to and most of the haters are begging for him to flip. This is exactly why he will not! He will flip when he will get the most heat back for the flip, when it will truely piss everyone off. This takes us back to Lesnar. He is there for one year, this is his job, to continue what the Rock started in legitimizing John Cena. As for the story line of Lesnar winning blah blah...of course the world of fans know exactly how the story "should" be, they say. Why would anyone want to see in the WWE what the fans themselves could write? Wouldn't that be worse? If we all could predict the outcomes all the time, and know where all the story lines are heading? Seriously, people need to back off and relax. Enjoy the product, because it has not looked this good and this fresh for almost a decade!!


Except the people that hate him will hate him no matter what. There is nothing the WWE can do that will get the majority of the fans to cheer for Cena. They're putting him in there against Laurinitis now because they figure that everyone hates Laurinitis so they'll cheer Cena. Wrong. They'll boo both of them and boo the shit out of the match.


----------



## Kaneniteforever

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*

Funny that everyone wants to break their keyboards, and blame Triple H, Lesnar himself said he would only fued with Triple H, Undertaker, guys like that. To much bitterness with Taker, So Triple H is left, they're not going to put him in a big fued with a nobody.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



Natsuke said:


> So then put him back on the main roster. It's kind of irritating when people who pop out of nowhere force HHH to strap his boots again. And it's not a rarity either. He did it for Nash, Taker AND possibly Lesnar.


Him wrestling full time is unnecessary, destructive, and hurts his chances at being successful at COO.

He's a part timer. Get over it. This is exactly how he should be used. Oh I forgot you'd probally job him out Dean Ambrose or Ryback and let Punk get his butt kicked by Lesnar.

Sorry that sounds alot worse than Lesnar v Triple H.


----------



## Anglefan583

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



NathWFC said:


> And Lesnar does what for the 4 months?


Well he's probably going to take a couple weeks off I think. He might show up next week to be "fired" but I think he takes a few weeks off since I think I heard he has roughly 2 appearances per month and PPVs to show up for. Maybe they keep him off for a few weeks now to sell him getting in trouble and HHH's injury.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*

Lesnar-Cena was never really supposed to be long term anyways. People just wanted it long term since that'd be only real good feud for Cena to do long term coming off of his feud with the rock.

Lesnar-HHH is almost Laurinaitis-HHH feud indirectly.

I see all these feuds combining eventually. Lesnar,Bryan and some other of Laurinaitis guys vs HHH,Cena,Punk,Sheamus and someone else?


----------



## EnemyOfMankind

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*

did you guys forget that HHH's arm is broken?:jay2:jay2


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*

Lesnar/HHH is a great Summerslam main event. Lesnar is wrestling the real stars, not the nobodies in the filler mid card strap matches or rookies that nobody cares about. It's all about the now, long term booking is dead for over 15 years now, get over it and stop throwing the typical stupid slogans like "PUT YOUNG GUYS OVER" without understanding what it means. If Lesnar was going over Cena? this is the perfect booking but he lost, so the impact is much smaller, still going to be a big match.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*

NNA thought it was a great addition to the unhinged monster angle of lesner.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm convinced that most of you people will never be pleased with anything that happens in wrestling, mainly because you negatively rant about shit that hasn't even happened yet.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

So chances are now Lesnar will be "suspended" and not appear on any shows until the buildup for SummerSlam. When he does come back fans will just say "oh yeah the guy who lost to Cena is back". lol. Not "oh man this is the guy who beat Cena and took out Triple H the next night" and definitely not "man this guy is a beast. I wonder who will finally be able to stop him?".


----------



## Volantredx

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*

People keep saying that having Cena win destroyed Lesner's momentum but watching ER all I got out of that win was that Cena was lucky not good. Lesner was up and ready to fight the second after the pin where as Cena is half dead.

Also people saying that Lesner is a not a monster anymore I don't even know what to say. He broke a man's arm for not paying him what he wants. Trips is off tv for a month as is Lesner most likely so it gives them both breathing room. The threat of violence is always more menacing then violence so this could be pushed as Lesner being this specter that has no rules or limits so when he does show he kills anything in his path. Win lose or draw it doesn't matter as long as Lesner looks like he could go back in the ring and do more damage.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



Rock316AE said:


> No, WWE buried this storyline the moment Brock lost, this program is a dead horse, they ruined it and there's no turning back. They had the biggest drawing UFC champion of all time and a great worker on their roster for a series of money matches with big stars like Cena, Orton, HHH and for the biggest money you can possibly do Rock/Brock at WM29, and they killed it with a disaster booking in one month that is up there with every ridiculous decision in wrestling history.


I'm convinced this guy cried after Extreme Rules.

People are just looking for someone to point fingers at because they didn't get what they wanted. It's called life, you have to accept it and not act like spoiled brats. WWE didn't promise you Lesnar would win or Cena would be leaving. You are just pissed because things didn't go your way and if they did, you would find something else about the matter to complain about.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



drunkinminer said:


> That's how Brock always fought.


and it was fine when he was just a wrestler in his first run. Now he's coming back as a former UFC champion and it just looks pathetic to see a guy who can legitimately kick the crap out of everyone in the back have to come out and beat people up from behind.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



goham202 said:


> I'm convinced this guy cried after Extreme Rules.
> 
> People are just looking for someone to point fingers at because they didn't get what they wanted. It's called life, you have to accept it and not act like spoiled brats. WWE didn't promise you Lesnar would win or Cena would be leaving. You are just pissed because things didn't go your way and if they did, you would find something else about the matter to complain about.


That's stupid. Why shouldn't people complain about something bad happening in wrestling? This was a stupid decision. No one is crying. People are just shaking their heads in disbelief that the WWE could be so fucking stupid sometimes.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



Upgrayedd said:


> That's stupid. Why shouldn't people complain about something bad happening in wrestling? This was a stupid decision. No one is crying. People are just shaking their heads in disbelief that the WWE could be so fucking stupid sometimes.


The only reason people complain is because they didn't get what they wanted. Those who didn't get what they wanted are the ones who view it as something bad happening in wrestling.

Now I admit I'm a little bothered by the fact that Cena didn't leave as he said he would and is now in a match with Johnny. I'm also bothered by the fact that Cena, injured, still managed to show up in his wrestling gear.

But when you set expectations so high, it hurts when you are let down. I understand that. But some people are freaking out like a 6 year old who was told Santa doesn't exist.


----------



## orph

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*

How come SPCDRI signature is allowed and my Hulk WTC image wasn't?


----------



## FITZ

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



Upgrayedd said:


> This would have been an interesting feud for Lesnar if he would have won last night. Now? Why should I give a shit what Lesnar does? The WWE just showed me that he can already be beaten. Why should I care about Lesnar's run now?


If you know Lesnar can't lose what's the point in watching? Do you not care about anyone in the company because all of them can be beat? 

I love the reactions to Cena winning. It's not the worst booking decision ever, WWE did waste everything they had with Lesnar, and it's not the end of the world. Cena and Lesnar put on an amazing and unique match and I think people will want to see a rematch. 

I can see why people want to book Cena as the guy that wants to win the rematch but I think the story is just as compelling with Brock losing and wanting the rematch.


----------



## Clique

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*

I'm sure their big match will be epic later this summer.


----------



## Peep4Christian

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



> Following the Extreme Rules PPV on Sunday, there was a huge backstage blow-up involving Brock Lesnar.
> 
> According to several sources, Lesnar lost it on a number of WWE officials and began ripping apart a dressing room, upset over the John Cena promo that closed the PPV.
> 
> The original plan was for Cena, despite winning, to be so beaten that he was carried out of the building, leaving an opening for Lesnar to brag that while he had lost the battle on a fluke, he had won the war.
> 
> When Cena decided to address the audience, Lesnar perceived it as Cena double crossing him and lost in on WWE officials. It's not yet known how they calmed him down, but tonight's angle with HHH was planned in advance as a way to remove Lesnar from TV.
> 
> Sources within the company have indicated that Lesnar's current deal only requires him to work two dates minimum.
> 
> PWInsider


He really went that nuts over it? I get if he got pissed that Cena didn't stick to what was planned, but to go that nuts and start tearing apart the dressing room :lmao


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Peep4Christian said:


> He really went that nuts over it? I get if he got pissed that Cena didn't stick to what was planned, but to go that nuts and start tearing apart the dressing room :lmao


Thats good news, heres me hoping he beats the shit out of Cena in real life. And then Cenas wwe career ends.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Ok, i am sorry about what i said to Cena and my bad behavior. But this is what i really feel about Cena. I really want him away from wwe forever, and to the guys saying John Cena is a big star. They are wrong. The Rock is a big star, Stone Cold is a big star, and Hulk Hogan is a big star. John Cena is a face in an unpopular wrestling era, and when someday the next wrestling boom comes all Cena will be known to be the hero of one of the most unpopular eras in pro wrestling.

At the end he will not be known as big star, but a star that was overreated by the WWE in his own time.


----------



## Contrarian

*Big News! Backstage Fall-out post Raw*



> Following the Extreme Rules PPV on Sunday, there was a huge backstage blow-up involving Brock Lesnar.
> 
> According to several sources, Lesnar lost it on a number of WWE officials and began ripping apart a dressing room, upset over the John Cena promo that closed the PPV.
> 
> The original plan was for Cena, despite winning, to be so beaten that he was carried out of the building, leaving an opening for Lesnar to brag that while he had lost the battle on a fluke, he had won the war.
> 
> *When Cena decided to address the audience, Lesnar perceived it as Cena double crossing him and lost in on WWE officials. It's not yet known how they calmed him down, but tonight's angle with HHH was planned in advance as a way to remove Lesnar from TV.*
> 
> Sources within the company have indicated that Lesnar's current deal only requires him to work two dates minimum.


Source : Pwinsider.

WOW, he beat up officials.


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: Big News! Backstage Fall-out post Raw*

all i hear is WAHH WAHHH LESNAR WAHHHH


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Big News! Backstage Fall-out post Raw*

I doubt that this is true. If it is then the WWE knew what Lesnar was like before they signed him again.


----------



## Contrarian

*Re: Big News! Backstage Fall-out post Raw*

It is true considering Lesnar only returned for money. They had cena go over him for nothing.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Big News! Backstage Fall-out post Raw*

Wonder what he'd have done if he lost a UFC match by judges decision


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

HAHAHA,now where are the people who were saying 'wait to see what will happen" after the extreme rules debacle ? nothing happened , Cena reigns supreme , is the new stone cold steve austin (for kids under 10 years old) and Brock lesnar is a nobody .


----------



## Crowking

*Re: Big News! Backstage Fall-out post Raw*

Seems ridiculous but I was annoyed at Cena not having to be stretchered or at the very least helped out at the end of such a match. It took me completely out of the realism of the moment, when Lesnar was crawling backstage dazed and confused.


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: Big News! Backstage Fall-out post Raw*

It does actually sound possible, but only because it's Brock Lesnar, one of the most unstable men in WWE history.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: Big News! Backstage Fall-out post Raw*

Doesn't say he beat them. "lost it" could mean he just got pissy and started smashing the room up and they couldn't control him.

But if it's true, lol.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Big News! Backstage Fall-out post Raw*

what does he care he is here for the money thats all


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I really thought Cena's arm was pulled, so I honestly don't know what they're doing with Lesnar, anymore.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



fulcizombie said:


> HAHAHA,now where are the people who were saying 'wait to see what will happen" after the extreme rules debacle ? nothing happened , Cena reigns supreme , is the new stone cold steve austin (for kids under 10 years old) and Brock lesnar is a nobody .


You idiot. He is nothing like Stone Cold. Stone Cold was at his time the most popular wwe superstar of all time and had ppv and ratings record. 

It was not long ago the ratings in WWE would compare to wwf in 1997, when 

Vince will still have Lesnar in WWE because he spened 5 millions ON HIM and he can still make wwe much money. 

Now the Offcials and writers are scared of Lesnar, so they wont book him to lose again. What he actually did is better for Lesnar, for now they will book Lesnar to be a beast and win all his matches untill his match against Rock next year when Rock wins the wwe title.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Big News! Backstage Fall-out post Raw*



kobra860 said:


> I doubt that this is true. If it is then the WWE knew what Lesnar was like before they signed him again.


They did know, but they saw dollar signs and didn't care.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



fulcizombie said:


> HAHAHA,now where are the people who were saying 'wait to see what will happen" after the extreme rules debacle ? nothing happened , Cena reigns supreme , is the new stone cold steve austin (for kids under 10 years old) and Brock lesnar is a nobody .


You idiot. He is nothing like Stone Cold. Stone Cold was at his time the most popular wwe superstar of all time and had ppv and ratings record. 

It was not long ago the ratings in WWE would compare to wwf in 1997, when 

Vince will still have Lesnar in WWE because he spened 5 millions ON HIM and he can still make wwe much money. 

Now the Offcials and writers are scared of Lesnar, so they wont book him to lose again. What he actually did is better for Lesnar, for now they will book Lesnar to be a beast and win all his matches untill his match against Rock next year when Rock wins the wwe title.

Vince even says in this interview that all he cares for is the money http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AiD4VDShBg So, if he really cares for the money he will have Lesnar in wwe as planned.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



dxbender said:


> Wonder what he'd have done if he lost a UFC match by judges decision


accepted it? You trying to compare a legit sport to the scripted format of pro wrestling? really?


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

So PWInsider is reporting that Brock Lesnar blew up backstage and yelled at officials and destroyed his lockerroom over the end of the show. According to the report Cena was supposed to be booked where he was beaten up so bad that he would be carried off on a stretcher at Extreme Rules. So that way Lesnar could come out and brag that even though he lost he was able to get up and walk out and Cena had to have help to the back. Instead Cena got on the mic and cut his stupid promo. 

If this is real this has screwjob written all over it. I wouldn't be shocked if McMahon had Cena cut the promo to intentionally piss of Brock to get him to the point where he'd want to walk out again and if he did at least Cena would have a win over him. 

I hope this isn't true. If it is the WWE fucking sucks and so does Cena for being an unprofessional douche.


----------



## Sois Calme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Who wants to look through 5000 posts to see different topics about Lesnar? :lmao


----------



## Fact

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

^ Yeah it sucks this thread is so long you can hardly follow it.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Fact said:


> ^ Yeah it sucks this thread is so long you can hardly follow it.


There are pros and cons to it. On one hand we don't have a thread for every report/topic/thought on Brock Lesnar. On the other, there's a lot going on with Brock Lesnar and he's the hot topic in wrestling. 

Meh, it's simpler to just have one big thread for him.


----------



## Kid Kablam

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Upgrayedd said:


> So PWInsider is reporting that Brock Lesnar blew up backstage and yelled at officials and destroyed his lockerroom over the end of the show. According to the report Cena was supposed to be booked where he was beaten up so bad that he would be carried off on a stretcher at Extreme Rules. So that way Lesnar could come out and brag that even though he lost he was able to get up and walk out and Cena had to have help to the back. Instead Cena got on the mic and cut his stupid promo.
> 
> If this is real this has screwjob written all over it. I wouldn't be shocked if McMahon had Cena cut the promo to intentionally piss of Brock to get him to the point where he'd want to walk out again and if he did at least Cena would have a win over him.
> 
> I hope this isn't true. If it is the WWE fucking sucks and so does Cena for being an unprofessional douche.


Part of me hopes this is true. Something needs to give and the WWE needs to realize they can't keep slapping band aids on the situation. Build new stars and you won't have this problem.


----------



## Sois Calme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Clique said:


> There are pros and cons to it. On one hand we don't have a thread for every report/topic/thought on Brock Lesnar. On the other, there's a lot going on with Brock Lesnar and he's the hot topic in wrestling.


Yea I definitely get the reason for it. As hard as it is to follow what's going on with him in this thread, it's a lot better than having a million "Why Lesnar was BERRIED!!!!" topics.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Meltzer says that this is part work and they're doing something similar to Brian Pillman where they work the guys. It makes sense since Michael Cole called him the "Loose Cannon" on RAW tonight.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I like him bringing havoc every week... 





but where's the fireworks yesterday?


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I kind of wondered what was up with Cena cutting a promo to the audience/crowd at the end of a pay-per-view. 98% of the time, they go off the air for that. 

LMFAO.

Vince never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Peep4Christian said:


> He really went that nuts over it? I get if he got pissed that Cena didn't stick to what was planned, but to go that nuts and start tearing apart the dressing room :lmao


I have respect for what Lesnar has accomplished but if that backstage thing is true then he is an idiot. Just because things don't go the way he wants he takes it out on other people and throws crap around? He needs to get over himself and grow up.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

He has a right to be mad. They are trying screw him up.

Cena and his crap speech was all BS.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> He has a right to be mad. They are trying screw him up.
> 
> Cena and his crap speech was all BS.


No, he fucking doesn't have a right to anything, other than saying "thank you to all the WWE Universe for letting me return even though I pissed on everything at WM with my last match".


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock Lesnar who fucked up the GOAT hell in a cell by no selling getting his ass kicked and going through war vs Undertaker gets mad.

OK LOL (fuck cena anyways bitch as mark)


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Chaotic_Forces said:


> No, he fucking doesn't have a right to anything, other than saying "thank you to all the WWE Universe for letting me return even though I pissed on everything at WM with my last match".


He always shit on WWE whenever he had the chance. 







But he still does a have a right to be pissed at cena for ruining him.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Vyed said:


> He always shit on WWE whenever he had the chance.
> 
> But he still does a have a right to be pissed at cena for ruining him.


I know he tends to do that. But he still has no right; he didn't get ruinned. He didn't get his way, which is completely different.

"Hey Vince, we need to talk about what happened". But no, much better reaction to destroy a room.

Anyway, the entire thing is partly a work from what I've heard


----------



## 199630

*Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

I was reading some of the comments on a Brock article on WWE.com and couldn't believe it. Are these people for real, or are some of them just trolling and playing along?

I actually sorted the comments by popularity, so each of these comments are the most "liked" in the article and the resounding consensus is no more Brock.























































If you want to check out more comments yourself:
http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-04-30/consequences-for-brock-attack-on-triple-h


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

Kayfabe lives!


----------



## Shivvi

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

Jesus Christ, I hope they are trolling.

On the other hand though I can understand why they're so upset (Bringing back some blood, showing lots of aggression etc.), but to create a petition to fire Laurinaitis, Otunga and Lesnar? LOL


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

These God damn soccer mums represent everything that is wrong with WWE today


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

I laughed. I'd imagine at least several of them real.

You honestly have no idea how bad parents are in America (and other first world countries). Though Americans seem to be most vocal about it (on offense intended).


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

"Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former." 

-Albert Einstein


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

LOL over-protective soccer moms.


----------



## xhc

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

I sure hope that they are just trolling around.


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

This just screams the Sheltering Suburban Mom meme


----------



## kingbucket

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Vyed said:


> He always shit on WWE whenever he had the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he still does a have a right to be pissed at cena for ruining him.


Just watched the video.. How does he "shit on WWE" in this video?


----------



## fjl2nd

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

People may think it's funny, but the WWE could lose ratings if parents stop letting their kids watch. Fanboys don't want to hear this though.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*



fjl2nd said:


> People may think it's funny, but the WWE could lose ratings if parents stop letting their kids watch. Fanboys don't want to hear this though.


Honestly, parents like this are very few in number.

It would never make a difference.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



kingbucket said:


> Just watched the video.. How does he "shit on WWE" in this video?


Bcause he basically made it clear: WWE is fake, I don't want to be known as a WWE guy, I want to be known as a UFC guy only.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

:lmao oh my these fans are creepy.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

The person who posted that first comment can't even spell "disgusting" correctly.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

Kayfabe is still going strong.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

its a shame you cant comment on these things and tell people how fucking stupid they are.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

I'm speechless...


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

Attitude era all over agian? back then we hear alot of shits with parents blame WWE for everything....


----------



## deadmanwatching

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

so, cena does have a following of retards, virgin along children.

go brock go, more blood,more broken bones.


----------



## the modern myth

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

LOL at the idea of Brock 'not being able to cut it in the UFC'. He got victories over some of the toughest people the UFC had - if it hadn't been for his health issues he could've done better, sure, but I think that winning the UFC Championship counts as 'making it'.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

:lmao Why are you complaining? This is great. Lesnar has REAL heat lol. Guy is legit, it's awesome.


----------



## Jerichosaurus

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

I am pissing my pants right now with laughter. How stupid must these casuals be? This is both hilarious and sickening.


----------



## Ruth

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*



Jerichosaurus said:


> I am pissing my pants right now with laughter. How stupid must these casuals be? This is both hilarious and sickening.


At this point, I can't even tell the difference between "casuals" and just mongos.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

There is no reason to mock these people actually. They are casual fans, this business is meant to survive on kayfabe fights. Nothing wrong in my opinion.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

Misspelling words like "college" and ''Lesnar'' shows how smart they are. Working on a petition :lmao


----------



## Bret Hitman Hart

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Here's a good example of what everyone on this topic is doing at the moment lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ9wNT21c_s


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

:lmao


----------



## TerraRayzing

*Brock Lesnar Goes Ballistic Backstage At Extreme Rules*

Brock Lesnar's match with John Cena at Sunday's Extreme Rules pay-per-view got rave reviews from most fans who saw the show, but Lesnar went ballistic backstage after the match and was screaming at WWE officials and ripping apart the locker room.

According to PWinsider.com, the huge blow-up took place because of the promo John Cena cut after the match.

The original plan was for Cena to be so badly hurt by Lesnar that even though he won, he would be stretchered out, which would keep Lesnar looking strong.

Lesnar perceived Cena's speech as a double cross by WWE officials and totally lost it backstage.

The angle on RAW with Lesnar and Triple H and Lesnar's temporary departure from WWE television was the plan all along, but relations between Lesnar and WWE are not good at the moment.

Okay vince WWE>UFC now get you'r head out of you'r ass!


----------



## Redrox

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

This is the most hilariously awesome thing ever. :lmao


----------



## Pillzmayn

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

LOL


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

God damn i hate these stupid fat soccer moms


----------



## DJ2334

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

Wow...I honestly have nothing to say to this, so I'll just post a link to a video that I feel explains this situation perfectly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6WHBO_Qc-Q


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Brock Lesnar Goes Ballistic Backstage At Extreme Rules*

Either fuel to the fire added by WWE itself, totally blown out or proportion or simply false.

There is little chance WWE would do anything to piss Lesnar off at this moment, especially not go behind his back with something. I feel if they legitimately did that, Brock would not have appeared on Raw.

Sorry to piss on your chips.


----------



## icecreamsandstuff

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

You are now aware that you share a planet with these people, and that they are reproducing.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

LOL.. are they serious bro?


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

I swear at some point I felt like beating the shit out of these people, I am sure that at least one out of those males is trolling.

The others I believe everything they say. As it does not surprise me how stupid these people can be.

Yet it is thanks to people thinking its real that this was once what made this company amazing.

Now its driving fans away, however, these fans are a minority, and when the AE was at its peek, it was incredibly successful.

IDK, I just, just...... tha fuck!!!


----------



## DCalXIbe

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

This is hilarious :lmao :lmao


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Brock Lesnar Goes Ballistic Backstage At Extreme Rules*

If I owned WWE,I would do the same

Did u expect Vince to make His biggest star to lose to a former UFC champion?

Rock was always loyal to WWE,that made some sense at least plus he would return.

Did I like how it ended-No

But that's life;Brock left WWE once and he is going to this treatment


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

:lmao


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

These assclowns are the reason why Cena wont turn heel. Imagine the whining on the WWE.com if that happens.

"I wont let my children watch WWE again because CEna is now a bad guy.. I dont want my kids to idolize him anymore, I want my kids to turn into a pussy like me when they grow up. Fire Cena!!"


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Vyed said:


> He always shit on WWE whenever he had the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he still does a have a right to be pissed at cena for ruining him.


Yeah, he always shits on pro wrestling http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5RDQCTOsXA


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Goes Ballistic Backstage At Extreme Rules*

lol poor Bork


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: Brock Lesnar Goes Ballistic Backstage At Extreme Rules*

Boring.. sounds like they're planting seeds for a more "shoot" style match in the future, much like the CM Punk "contract negotiations" .. he signed on the night he was supposed to leave? Ok, keep believing :lol It's still real to me damn it :lmao


----------



## Solid12

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

reminds you how desensitised to violence we have become. It takes a New Jack match or some awful IWA-MS shit to shock me now.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

I actually can understand a parent being concerned with exposing their 8 or 9 yr old kid to the kind of match Brock/Cena was at Extreme Rules. The WWE does have to walk a line when booking.

On the other hand, the Board of Directors have actually gotten over? hmmmm


----------



## Waddy Woody

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

WTF! This makes me very angry. What is wrong with these people?!?! 
WWE is getting good again, the comeback of brock and his match at ER was amazing. If these winning mums with their pathetic winning continue this and force the WWE to change things, i'll go around personally a see that they're all 6 foot under ground!


----------



## rizzotherat

*Re: Brock Lesnar Goes Ballistic Backstage At Extreme Rules*



TerraRayzing said:


> Brock Lesnar's match with John Cena at Sunday's Extreme Rules pay-per-view got rave reviews from most fans who saw the show, but Lesnar went ballistic backstage after the match and was screaming at WWE officials and ripping apart the locker room.
> 
> According to PWinsider.com, the huge blow-up took place because of the promo John Cena cut after the match.
> 
> The original plan was for Cena to be so badly hurt by Lesnar that even though he won, he would be stretchered out, which would keep Lesnar looking strong.
> 
> Lesnar perceived Cena's speech as a double cross by WWE officials and totally lost it backstage.
> 
> The angle on RAW with Lesnar and Triple H and Lesnar's temporary departure from WWE television was the plan all along, but relations between Lesnar and WWE are not good at the moment.
> 
> Okay vince WWE>UFC now get you'r head out of you'r ass!


PWInsider got it wrong. This is a work according Meltzer


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

LOL! Thanks for posting these OP. Anyone got more?


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*



Traddy-X said:


> LOL! Thanks for posting these OP. Anyone got more?


Just go to the Superstar Chatter section of WWE.com! You're bound to come across a stupid statement sooner or later...


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*



checkcola said:


> I actually can understand a parent being concerned with exposing their 8 or 9 yr old kid to the kind of match Brock/Cena was at Extreme Rules. The WWE does have to walk a line when booking.
> 
> On the other hand, the Board of Directors have actually gotten over? hmmmm


Yes, because a parent should be blaming WWE for advertising an extreme rules match before hand.

But sure, they're fine with bottles of whiskey going over people's head.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*



fjl2nd said:


> People may think it's funny, but the WWE could lose ratings if parents stop letting their kids watch. Fanboys don't want to hear this though.


Before WWE went PG there were teenagers and young adults who where wwes main target and at that point the ratings were higher. WWE could get these fans back by having good boking, good stories and blood, and they would make up for the kids that would leave.


----------



## TerraRayzing

*Re: Brock Lesnar Goes Ballistic Backstage At Extreme Rules*

The Creative and Officals doubled crossed him! how can that be a work! i ll take pwinsider over meltzer anyday


----------



## giggs

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

part of me is laughing and the other part is wanting me to whack them over the head with a hammer


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

If you want to read more comments here you go.

http://www.wwe.com/social


----------



## DahStoryTella

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

I was happy to see the segment end in Lesnar attacking Triple H. I was thinking, "Triple H is just going to put him down" I was pleasantly surprised.

Were those same people complaining in 2009, when Orton/Legacy broke Batista's arm via kayfabe? I guess, "It's still real to me dammit!''


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> Yes, because a parent should be blaming WWE for advertising an extreme rules match before hand.
> 
> But sure, they're fine with bottles of whiskey going over people's head.


The Brock/Cena feud and the Jericho/Punk stuff is not comparable. Seeing their hero get the crap beat out of him in a brutal way would stick to a kid more than Jericho trying to taunt Punk into a rematch. 

Jericho's mindgames have more of a typical pro-wrestling performance quality to it. Brock/Cena was booked as the fusion of pro-wrestling and UFC.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

If only any of those soccer moms were hot by looking at avatar pics I would "understand" their view-point. But they aren't, and no one needs lectures from hysteric overweight women. This ain't Rosie O'Donnell show.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

My fucking gawd..


----------



## Hart Break Kid

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

This is what happens vince when you make your producte so kid friendly that its almost a U rating... then decide to turn it back while the same viewers still tune in lol

You all laugh and joke about the parents comments but tbh..... if a parent doesnt want there kid to see that level of violence and or blood pouring out of mens faces then they have a right to be angry when they believed the show to be one thing but every now again chooses to be another thing...

imagine if you do have children letting them sit and watch a morning cartoon thinking its safe too then all of a sudden one episode the characters start dropping f-bombs and cutting each others head off and blood everywhere you would be mega pissed at the show.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*



checkcola said:


> The Brock/Cena feud and the Jericho/Punk stuff is not comparable. Seeing their hero get the crap beat out of him in a brutal way would stick to a kid more than Jericho trying to taunt Punk into a rematch.
> 
> Jericho's mindgames have more of a typical pro-wrestling performance quality to it. Brock/Cena was booked as the fusion of pro-wrestling and UFC.


Uh... so Cena is more of a role model than the guy who says "don't smoke, drink or do other drugs"?

It's just the fact that parents are idiots, that's all.

And sorry if that sounded like I was having a go at you; I'm not, honestly. I just know exactly how idiots like these think. They understand Cena being beaten up as "wrong and evil" and all that retarded stuff. But they're fine watching soap operas where things like murder happen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

I had no idea you could post comments on WWE.com. Has it always been like this?


----------



## Best Bout Machine

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

Wow. I bet they're 100% serious, too.


----------



## nogginthenog

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

To be fair here, whilst its all very funny that they tale it all so seriously, its also a show thats had nothing more than cartoon violence for years, last nights show was a graphically simulated arm break , complete with king declaring he heard the bone snap.

And then the violence towards cena and in particular an arm the kids think is seriously injured.

yes, the reaction is overboard, but on th eother hand, after seeing how much kids cried when he lost to Rock at mania, what the reaction was to last nights events must have been pretty bad to deal with.

If the WWE hadnt specifically targeted these kids for the last 6 years plus, I'd laugh, but they have, they went for the pre teens, they chose that market, this is the consequence of pulling stuff like last night out of the blue when you base your business on children.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I had no idea you could post comments on WWE.com. Has it always been like this?


A few months, at least. They link it to your Facebook account (and Twitter and Google and another one, I think).

It's just your bog standard "POST HERE SO IT'S ON FACEBOOK SO YOUR FRIENDS CAN SEE".



nogginthenog said:


> To be fair here, whilst its all very funny that they tale it all so seriously, its also a show thats had nothing more than cartoon violence for years, last nights show was a graphically simulated arm break , complete with king declaring he heard the bone snap.
> 
> And then the violence towards cena and in particular an arm the kids think is seriously injured.
> 
> yes, the reaction is overboard, but on th eother hand, after seeing how much kids cried when he lost to Rock at mania, what the reaction was to last nights events must have been pretty bad to deal with.
> 
> If the WWE hadnt specifically targeted these kids for the last 6 years plus, I'd laugh, but they have, they went for the pre teens, they chose that market, this is the consequence of pulling stuff like last night out of the blue when you base your business on children.


Oh for fuck sake. I was 11 years old when I saw Rock get the shit kicked out of him by Big Show before NWO and put through a fucking window.
Hulk Hogan bled like a slaughered cow. Austin regularly got the shit kicked out of him.
Hell, I saw Tori get tombstoned. Mae Young being put through a table. Jeffy Hardy nearly kill himself at RR 2000.

Kids are too soft if they think they need to cry over Cena getting a little hurt.


----------



## criipsii

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

and next week when it comes time to tell their kids they cant watch raw, guess what will happen


----------



## Subject XII

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> I was 11 years old when I saw Rock get the shit kicked out of him by Big Show before NWO and put through a fucking window.
> Hulk Hogan bled like a slaughered cow. Austin regularly got the shit kicked out of him.
> Hell, I saw Tori get tombstoned. Mae Young being put through a table. Jeffy Hardy nearly kill himself at RR 2000.
> 
> Kids are too soft if they think they need to cry over Cena getting a little hurt.


Agreed man, I was 12 at the time when the AE was arguably at it's peak (1999/2000) and me and all my friends thought it was badass.

Fuck those PC people, WWE is actually getting good again.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

seems legit


----------



## nogginthenog

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> Oh for fuck sake. I was 11 years old when I saw Rock get the shit kicked out of him by Big Show before NWO and put through a fucking window.
> Hulk Hogan bled like a slaughered cow. Austin regularly got the shit kicked out of him.
> Hell, I saw Tori get tombstoned. Mae Young being put through a table. Jeffy Hardy nearly kill himself at RR 2000.
> 
> Kids are too soft if they think they need to cry over Cena getting a little hurt.


You miss the point.

Attitude era had that every week, it was what the show was.

Parents and kids have been given the watered down show for years, breaking someones arm isnt the norm, its very much the opposite, which is why they get this reaction.

They market this show as kid friendly now, so when you have some more violent stuff, it will cause trouble, I'm not suggesting the parents are right, I'm saying its inevitable, and WWE did it to themselves.

They even got complaints about Rock's language during some of his promos I believe, so this was just waiting to happen.


----------



## Hart Break Kid

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

look everyone who was saying they saw this and that when they wee 11 -12 yeahs thats fine but you knew and so did your parents what was going on in the show at that time so it wasnt a shcok or a surprise... but the show now for the last few years has been very very very mild almost like a U rating.

So some parents will have been allowign there children as young 5-6 to be watchign the show believing that what theyre allowing there children to watch is of a kid friendly nature as that is how vince has been pushing the show for years.... so for it to go from being the tellytubbies to ren and stimpy all of a sudden and there kids seeing it... they have a right to be angry.

Vince took it too far in the kid friendly direction that he now has 5-6 years old tuning in everyweek to go and turn it straight back without a gradual buildup/warning for parents to choose to allow to let there children continue to watch it.


----------



## lauhen

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

Im a mum who loves wwe, I watched extreme rules with my 5 yr old son and 10 yr old daughter, and they loved it. I personally am not a fan of lesnar, I thought he was a dirty vile fighter, however I know it's scripted and I make a point of telling my kids that it is, my son was not bothered in the slightest about the blood as he says the doctors will put a plaster on it and it will be all better. My son also constantly tells me to not try this at home or school or anywhere. The ppv is called extreme rules soi expected some extreme and aggressive wrestling.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

I wonder what the parents were saying when Lita was demolished by the 2 man power trip. I know the Lesnar vs Cena match was something intense that most haven't seen in a while, but come on. LOL I do remember seeing the wife and her kids in the front row wearing their Cena green shirts. That mother probably had no friggin clue the match was going to be that gruesome.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*



nogginthenog said:


> You miss the point.
> 
> Attitude era had that every week, it was what the show was.
> 
> Parents and kids have been given the watered down show for years, breaking someones arm isnt the norm, its very much the opposite, which is why they get this reaction.
> 
> They market this show as kid friendly now, so when you have some more violent stuff, it will cause trouble, I'm not suggesting the parents are right, I'm saying its inevitable, and WWE did it to themselves.
> 
> They even got complaints about Rock's language during some of his promos I believe, so this was just waiting to happen.


Well what about stuff like... Cena/Kane in an ambulance match?
The Chamber matches. The TLC matches.

Plenty of stuff. The only reason they bothered with this one? Because they think "wow, they brought in a guy that was a former fighter to pretend to fight against people? Naughty naughty, can't have the kids seeing that. But a guy getting thrown from the ring through a table? Or three guys getting their legs wrecked is a-okay!".

Like I said, parents are stupid. It shouldn't be expected. The Rock's promos contained nothing you wouldn't see during the day on tv. Parents are at fault; not the WWE.



Hart Break Kid said:


> look everyone who was saying they saw this and that when they wee 11 -12 yeahs thats fine but you knew and so did your parents what was going on in the show at that time so it wasnt a shcok or a surprise... but the show now for the last few years has been very very very mild almost like a U rating.
> 
> So some parents will have been allowign there children as young 5-6 to be watchign the show believing that what theyre allowing there children to watch is of a kid friendly nature as that is how vince has been pushing the show for years.... so for it to go from being the tellytubbies to ren and stimpy all of a sudden and there kids seeing it... they have a right to be angry.
> 
> Vince took it too far in the kid friendly direction that he now has 5-6 years old tuning in everyweek to go and turn it straight back without a gradual buildup/warning for parents to choose to allow to let there children continue to watch it.


Eh... No, I didn't actually know. I did know however it was fake. I think that was one of the first things one of my family members said to me about it.

If the parents are incapable of educating children, then it's their own fault.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Brock Lesnar Goes Ballistic Backstage At Extreme Rules*

Yup, super fake. Why would WWE pay $5 mil for only 35 appearances if their goal is to make the guy leave? That woulden't be good for buisness.


----------



## Amsterdam

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

Shannon M and Jennifer Mitchell are mothers.
Stephanie Renae Issac is an adult female fan.
Aaron is a fully adult male fan.
Larry and Robert Gitelman are probably in middle school

Soccer moms, fat bitches, 30 year old virgins, and a bunch of kids.

Ladies and gentleman, I give you the *CENATION*...


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*



Amsterdam said:


> Shannon M and Jennifer Mitchell are mothers.
> Stephanie Renae Issac is an adult female fan.
> Aaron is a fully adult male fan.
> Larry and Robert Gitelman are probably in middle school
> 
> So we've got some soccer moms, a fat bitch, a 30 year old virgin, and a couple of kids.
> 
> Ladies and gentleman, I give you the typical members of the CENATION.


That's a bit unfair.


----------



## Here To There

*Re: Brock Lesnar Goes Ballistic Backstage At Extreme Rules*

If that's true, then Brock is a crybaby. Who tears a locker room up over shit like that? Unprofessional and childish.


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*

lmao typical youtube/facebook comment leavers. They all sound like that.


----------



## Hart Break Kid

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> Well what about stuff like... Cena/Kane in an ambulance match?
> The Chamber matches. The TLC matches.
> 
> Plenty of stuff. The only reason they bothered with this one? Because they think "wow, they brought in a guy that was a former fighter to pretend to fight against people? Naughty naughty, can't have the kids seeing that. But a guy getting thrown from the ring through a table? Or three guys getting their legs wrecked is a-okay!".
> 
> Like I said, parents are stupid. It shouldn't be expected. The Rock's promos contained nothing you wouldn't see during the day on tv. Parents are at fault; not the WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh... No, I didn't actually know. I did know however it was fake. I think that was one of the first things one of my family members said to me about it.
> 
> 
> 
> If the parents are incapable of educating children, then it's their own fault.


yeah but you were 11-12 therea huge difference in the mind of an 11-12 year old than that of a 4-6 year old.... you took it in and realised it was fake... you had already probably seen ac tion movies with violence and also probably seen some school yard stuff.... 4-6 year olds will most likely have not have seen such things and there parents will have been quite happy to keep it too the minimum believing that wwe shows nothing but what can be describes as play fighting/wreslting but blood and broken limbs .... that wasnt the norm.... overnight wwe went from being a kid friendly show to not unlike a ufc match.


----------



## ScottishLuchador

*Re: Brock Lesnar Goes Ballistic Backstage At Extreme Rules*

nope.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*



Hart Break Kid said:


> yeah but you were 11-12 therea huge difference in the mind of an 11-12 year old than that of a 4-6 year old.... you took it in and realised it was fake... you had already probably seen ac tion movies with violence and also probably seen some school yard stuff.... 4-6 year olds will most likely have not have seen such things and there parents will have been quite happy to keep it too the minimum believing that wwe shows nothing but what can be describes as play fighting/wreslting but blood and broken limbs .... that wasnt the norm.... overnight wwe went from being a kid friendly show to not unlike a ufc match.


When I was 4-6 years old I was watching the Power Rangers.

Did I cry everytime one of them got beaten up? No. Why? Because I could tell it was fucking fake. Just like I was able to tell at 6 years old, that match with Disel/Mabel was fake.

Again, it comes down to parenting. If you're not educated properly, then yes, it's the parent's fault.

You're taught not to brutally beat the living Hell of that kid who steals the ball. Nowadays, the school would be blamed for making sure little son-of-a-bitch attacked some other kid. Back when I grew up, it was the parent's fault for fucking up on how to teach kids to be normal.


----------



## Contrarian

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*



Amsterdam said:


> Shannon M and Jennifer Mitchell are mothers.
> Stephanie Renae Issac is an adult female fan.
> Aaron is a fully adult male fan.
> Larry and Robert Gitelman are probably in middle school
> 
> Soccer moms, fat bitches, 30 year old virgins, and a bunch of kids.
> 
> Ladies and gentleman, I give you the *CENATION*...


.... who bring the most money to WWE and keep them successful unlike ofcourse internet fans who stream PPV/RAw and steal DVDs/Multimedia content by downloading for free online.

IN business, Making money is the No.1 objective.


----------



## thelegendkiller

*WWE are handicapped with Brock working part-time*

I know a lot of people on the forums are questioning the booking decisions of the WWE, but hear me out.

Lesnar is just working 2 dates a month, so how are they supposed to push him properly if he isn't there for every show. If Cena lost to Brock after getting the ass whooping of a life time, he would have lost his credibility. He lost to The Rock at WM and they can't have him lose again to Lesnar, who wouldn't be working every Raw.

But, I agree the promo to end ER and him appearing on Raw again was a god awful. The WWE is over-dependant on Cena and Vince just won't let him have a break because he is afraid they light lose huge revenue.

But, some good things that came out of ER and Monday Night Raw:

1. The opening segment between HHH and Lesnar felt very attitude-era like. It send shivers down my spine how Lesnar decimated HHH, HHH sold it very well. Lesnar Vs HHH (as a face Cerebral Assassin) was my dream match, as they never got to cross paths during Lesnar's last stint, since they were on different shows.

2. Punk Vs Bryan is going to be good, they are capitalizing on Bryan's popularity.

3. I am loving Cena Vs Ace too. But I honestly think Cena should have taken a break, or not cut that horrible misleading promo at ER or both. That was a big technical error.

4. The match between Cena and Lesnar at ER was absolutely brutal and I loved every minute of it.

I just wish Lesnar was full time, so that we could have properly built fueds and no lack of star power, without Cena.


----------



## R'Albin

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Could we not have kept the Mum's Youtube comment thread seperate? I understand why this thread was made but I think the topic wasn't solely based on Lesnar, just mentally challenged people!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



R'Albin said:


> Could we not have kept the Mum's Youtube comment thread seperate? I understand why this thread was made but I think the topic wasn't solely based on Lesnar, just mentally challenged people!


Uh... it sort of stemed from Lesnar. If Lesnar never beat up Cena or HHH, then there would be no comments.


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> When I was 4-6 years old I was watching the Power Rangers.
> 
> Did I cry everytime one of them got beaten up? No. Why? Because I could tell it was fucking fake. Just like I was able to tell at 6 years old, that match with Disel/Mabel was fake.
> 
> Again, it comes down to parenting. If you're not educated properly, then yes, it's the parent's fault.
> 
> You're taught not to brutally beat the living Hell of that kid who steals the ball. Nowadays, the school would be blamed for making sure little son-of-a-bitch attacked some other kid. Back when I grew up, it was the parent's fault for fucking up on how to teach kids to be normal.


I remember my brother crying his eyes out back when wrestlers dressed up as Santa Claus to attack others. Two incidents that stand out were Jake "The Snake" Roberts playing the jolly old elf attacking Dusty Rhodes in his Loser-Leaves-Florida cage match with Kevin Sullivan. The other was Michael Hayes dressed up as Santa dancing with and then sucker-punching Kevin Von Erich during a Christmas show in Dallas with the Freebirds vs. the Von Erichs. At that time, no one threw a fit that I knew of enough to make it an issue for the product. But, it was expected back then that anything could happen. 

Pro wrestling is not as kid-friendly as it appears to be. You would think after all these years parents would understand that and have their eyes wide-open. Vince seems to want it both ways...have the action with the really friendly children's aspect. They don't go together, folks. 

That being said, WWE dropped the ball big-time. We're rehashing Vince-Stone Cold again with Cena-Laurinaitis. It's not going to work. Brock vs. Cena could have been slowly built-up into a huge deal, but unfortunately this age of instant gratification won't let that happen.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

So lesnar is now suspended?


----------



## ultimatekrang

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

if that stuff about cena is true... is he trying to be a next hulk hogan or what? man is beliving his gimmick.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*



BruiserKC said:


> I remember my brother crying his eyes out back when wrestlers dressed up as Santa Claus to attack others. Two incidents that stand out were Jake "The Snake" Roberts playing the jolly old elf attacking Dusty Rhodes in his Loser-Leaves-Florida cage match with Kevin Sullivan. The other was Michael Hayes dressed up as Santa dancing with and then sucker-punching Kevin Von Erich during a Christmas show in Dallas with the Freebirds vs. the Von Erichs. At that time, no one threw a fit that I knew of enough to make it an issue for the product. But, it was expected back then that anything could happen.


And anything can happen today. Sorry your brother cried but again, his experience wasn't mine. Not everyone was tricked into believing it's real.


----------



## R'Albin

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Chaotic_Forces said:


> Uh... it sort of stemed from Lesnar. If Lesnar never beat up Cena or HHH, then there would be no comments.


It stemmed from him but the topic that was created wasn't about him, his abilties etc. It was made to highlight the incredibly stupid comments that were made on the article.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



R'Albin said:


> It stemmed from him but the topic that was created wasn't about him, his abilties etc. It was made to highlight the incredibly stupid comments that were made on the article.


All Lesnar related disccusion goes in this thread.

It's related to Lesnar.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Good job Vince killing one of your cash cows just so you can put your shitty company above the UFC very nice,now what? what was the pay off? what changed? cena is the same goofball corny guy that promo in chicago same old shit and last night...same old shit,Cena already beat Lesnar CLEAN! you could have created a monster Heel first he goes for cena and now HHH next time who knows,Can u imagine the ultimate pay off in Mania? Lesnar/Austin.Lesnar/taker,Lesnar/Rock;
Im not saying Lesnars credibility is gone but now beating him is nothing special,they feed Lesnar to cena in a filler PPV not Mania not SS not even survivor series,fuck off Vince,now I know why i stopped watching for so long 

From reddit
Lesnar/cena in a nutshell


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

So is Lesnar legit gone? Or is he temporarily gone until Summerslam build?


----------



## R'Albin

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Chaotic_Forces said:


> All Lesnar related disccusion goes in this thread.
> 
> It's related to Lesnar.


That's a little broad is it not? So if we discuss anything to with Triple H should we put in here due to it being Lesnar related at the minute?

I'm all for this thread I just think it didn't need to be put in here.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



R'Albin said:


> That's a little broad is it not? So if we discuss anything to with Triple H should we put in here due to it being Lesnar related at the minute?
> 
> I'm all for this thread I just think it didn't need to be put in here.


As in the attack? Yes, we should. Or at least that was my take on it. Since anything involving HHH and Lesnar involes Lesnar.

If you mean him telling Johnny Ace to shut up, then no.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

LMFAO at Lesnar losing the plot after his match with Cena. Don't blame at all. Cena pandering and acting ok after getting a ass kicking was just so weird and what happened last night on Raw with the Brock/HHH promo makes sense now even though it's still, In my eyes, fucked up and living proof of the shit booking that continues in the WWE.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



TheF1BOB said:


> LMFAO at Lesnar losing the plot after his match with Cena. Don't blame at all. Cena pandering and acting ok after getting a ass kicking was just so weird and what happened last night on Raw with the Brock/HHH promo makes sense now even though it's still, In my eyes, fucked up and living proof of the shit booking that continues in the WWE.


Uh... Lesnar got told to ease up on his arm. He got what he deserved.


----------



## RobinJefferson

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Am i not right in thinking the Brock was signed on a a 'less than Goldberg, more than Undertaker' 1-year-contract, as it was well documented that Lesnar didn't 'enjoy' the constant travelling on the WWE schedule.

This means they would need something like this Brock HHH feud to honour that contract?


----------



## R'Albin

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Chaotic_Forces said:


> As in the attack? Yes, we should. Or at least that was my take on it. Since anything involving HHH and Lesnar involes Lesnar.
> 
> If you mean him telling Johnny Ace to shut up, then no.


No I just mean any Triple H discussion about anything. I was just making the point that the name is too broad as it could imply anything that ever had anything to do with Lesnar should be in here.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



R'Albin said:


> No I just mean any Triple H discussion about anything. I was just making the point that the name is too broad as it could imply anything that ever had anything to do with Lesnar should be in here.


It's a Lesnar thread.

So everything from Lesnar's debut to Lesnar beating the living Hell outta Cena to attacking HHH would go here.

If it doesn't involve Lesnar, it can have its own thread...


----------



## Terminator GR

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



optikk sucks said:


> So is Lesnar legit gone? Or is he temporarily gone until Summerslam build?


After what happened at ER and Raw with superman cena, I wouldnt be surprised if he is really gone. It's obvious all mcmahon wanted was to get revenge and screw him because he left so abruptly eight years ago. 

Damn shame because no matter all the kayfabe talk, he really has brought back legitimacy and interest to this stupid company in this last month.


----------



## drunkinminer

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Why the fuck are we even wasting time devoting a thread to a Piece Of Shit like Brock. Oh big man wouldn't go at H when he was faceing him he had to wait for H to turn his back. If Brock was so big and bad he wouldn't have taken off like the little bitch he is when Show, Sheamus, Truth and Kingston came out he would have taken them on. 

Brock is doing what he does best thinking he's the best and people will fall at his feet to cater to him. NFL anyone. He thought he could get away with the shit he pulled there and look what happened. He should go back to Dana. He seemed to have no problem kissing his ass.


----------



## Example

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The best solution would be to have Lesnar suspended for the next week or so and have Triple H return. Cut a promo about how he wants to take control of RAW again and his first move is to reinstate Lesnar, why? because he wants to get revenge for RAW and put him in his place.

Would be suprised if Lesnar is seriously suspended as I don't believe they would have booked him to loose without knowing he wouldn't cause problems.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Meltzer is saying the whole reason they brought Brock in was to lose to John Cena to rehab him from the Rock loss. Their plan wasn't to build to some big match at Mania or make a ton of money, but instead to use Brock Lesnar to "legitimize" their roster by having their top guys go over him. Therefore, expect Hunter to win the match with a sledgehammer after being destroyed. Comedy.


----------



## Example

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



vanboxmeer said:


> Meltzer is saying the whole reason they brought Brock in was to lose to John Cena to rehab him from the Rock loss. Their plan wasn't to build to some big match at Mania or make a ton of money, but instead to use Brock Lesnar to "legitimize" their roster by having their top guys go over him. Therefore, expect Hunter to win the match with a sledgehammer after being destroyed. Comedy.



I can see where this is coming from. I just can't see how Lesnar will react to loosing so much after his return. They could have a Cena rematch at some point in which Lesnar wins. If Lesnar got beaten by the chain/steel steps then I can see him loosing to the sledgehammer at some point.


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: Brock Lesnar Goes Ballistic Backstage At Extreme Rules*

They are trying to make Lesnar seem like a loose cannon, bad ass. It's all apart of his new character. He just snaps at anything. When I read that, I automatically thought about it being Kayfabe


----------



## TerraRayzing

*Re: Brock Lesnar Goes Ballistic Backstage At Extreme Rules*

Additional Deatils

- As seen on RAW last night, WWE temporarily wrote Brock Lesnar out of the storylines by having his contract status "up in the air" following the attack on Triple H in the opener. WWE's announcers stressed that Lesnar's future is in doubt with the company. WWE only has Lesnar for several dates per month and will have to come up with creative ways to keep him in and out of the storylines.

We noted earlier that Brock Lesnar had a meltdown backstage after his loss to John Cena at Extreme Rules. Lesnar was upset about Cena's post-match promo because the original plan had Cena getting stretchered out. Lesnar felt that he was made to look weak and WWE officials double crossed him.

F4Wonline.com reports that WWE's new mentality with Lesnar is that they're paying a lot of money for a guy who is not their top guy, so he should be used when he can to put over their top talents. People in Lesnar's camp were feeling like WWE was just testing Lesnar by having Cena cut the post-match speech.

Brock was told before the Extreme Rules match that Cena would go out on a stretcher and look totally incapacitated and be injured. Lesnar went nuts backstage in front of everyone, tearing things up and throwing a tantrum. Lesnar specifically yelled at Marc Carano, the assistant to John Laurinaitis, about how things are a mess and everything is wrong in WWE. Some felt that part of the tantrum was just an act by Lesnar to show to the locker room that he could quit at any minute. Some of those same people felt that WWE officials could have been involved in Lesnar trying to work the other talents.

Lesnar also suggested that Cena intentionally pulled down the top rope at Extreme Rules, causing him to nearly blow out his knee in the bad spot towards the end of the match where they both tumbled over to the floor. Again, most believe that there is no real heat between Cena and Lesnar over this and this also could have been part of an act by Lesnar.

Despite what's an act and what's part of the TV storylines, sources insist that Lesnar's status and future with WWE is a sticky situation. While Lesnar vs. Triple H is in the works for SummerSlam, some in the company are already predicting that he will end up working the remaining big pay-per-view events of 2012, Royal Rumble 2013 and then WrestleMania 29 before being done with the company.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



vanboxmeer said:


> Meltzer is saying the whole reason they brought Brock in was to lose to John Cena to rehab him from the Rock loss. Their plan wasn't to build to some big match at Mania or make a ton of money, but instead to use Brock Lesnar to "legitimize" their roster by having their top guys go over him. Therefore, expect Hunter to win the match with a sledgehammer after being destroyed. Comedy.


If this is really what the WWE's plans are, puttting whether I think its a good idea or not aside, its actually the WWE thinking long-term over short-term "big money" if Lesnar is really only going to be around for a year. Which is actually refreshing to see.


----------



## will94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



drunkinminer said:


> Why the fuck are we even wasting time devoting a thread to a Piece Of Shit like Brock. Oh big man wouldn't go at H when he was faceing him he had to wait for H to turn his back. If Brock was so big and bad he wouldn't have taken off like the little bitch he is when Show, Sheamus, Truth and Kingston came out he would have taken them on.


Still real to you huh?

Meltzer claims part of the backstage blowups are a "Pillman work" on the boys in the back. Meaning they're trying to get one over on the whole roster. He emphasized "part of it" so there may be a tinge of actual animosity in there somewhere, but sounds like it's mostly a work.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Goes Ballistic Backstage At Extreme Rules*

IF he really threw a tantrum like that and its not all a work then this is not going to work for the WWE. I am alittle skeptical about the reports myself.

But if this is true and Lesnar's next PPV is Summerslam I would do the same thing ot him again and get him to quit and save all the money from the contract the WWE can with him b/c if thats the way Lesnar is going to act then he will do more harm than good for the WWE. But I just can't beleive that the WWE signed him to a $5 million contract and didn't discuss with him that hes being brought in to put over the WWE's guys

With that all said I still think its a work and the WWE just needed a way to write Lesnar off TV for the next month or so.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: Brock Lesnar Goes Ballistic Backstage At Extreme Rules*

I'm with Lesnar on this one.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Who has the Meltzer post Raw audio?


----------



## Christians#1PeeP

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The whole Brock losing it in the locker-room after Extreme Rules sounds legit. I mean if i were Brock i'd be a bit pissed too if i lost and Cena was able to walk out instead of being carried out would've sold more to the beating Cena received. Then again Brock is only in it for the money and could care less what others think of him, he's always been like that even in his first stint. At the moment things aren't going well with him hopefully things will improve and he'll end up facing HHH at Summerslam.


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



A-C-P said:


> If this is really what the WWE's plans are, puttting whether I think its a good idea or not aside, its actually the WWE thinking long-term over short-term "big money" if Lesnar is really only going to be around for a year. Which is actually refreshing to see.


Yeah Lesnar loosing to John cena or to.....hhh is really long term thinking. Oh and if Lesnar keeps loosing how will he put anybody over ? A victory over a guy that almost always looses after his return will mean nothing. He has already been devaluated, another loss and his value would be dead, of it's not already.

I have to really salute sting for not signing to the wwe and not going for the easy fat paycheck from Vince .


----------



## Terminator GR

*Re: Brock Lesnar Goes Ballistic Backstage At Extreme Rules*

WWE is fucked (and fucked up). Lesnar is the only interesting thing on the show right now.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock Lesnar is being brought in to be the most expensive jobber to the stars in the history of the industry.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

They're seriously going to job him out? LOL.


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: Brock Lesnar Goes Ballistic Backstage At Extreme Rules*

I'm with Lesnar as well. They are trying to make Cena to be this superman. And Lesnar put in a full match work of ass kicking for a simple punch to the skull and an AA on the stairs to get the victory. That shit looked like some BS. I mean you got your ass kicked and barely touched Lesnar, and two moves finished Lesnar Off. Lesnar was a jobber in that match. And when Cena did his speech, that probably confirmed to him that he jobbed for Cena. And especially with the WWE wanting Lesnar there. Lesnar didn't come crawling back to the WWE. They called him as soon as he retired from UFC


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



fulcizombie said:


> Yeah Lesnar loosing to John cena or to.....hhh is really long term thinking. Oh and if Lesnar keeps loosing how will he put anybody over ? A victory over a guy that almost always looses after his return will mean nothing. He has already been devaluated, another loss and his value would be dead, of it's not already.
> 
> I have to really salute sting for not signing to the wwe and not going for the easy fat paycheck from Vince .


Like more than ONE YEAR long-term. They have Lesnar come in and just beat all their top guys for a year just to lead to ONE big money match at next year's WM and then Lesnar is gone, then what?

Like I said I am not saying I necessarily agree with the decision if this report is really how they are going to handle Lesnar (using him to put over their top guys) my point is at least it shows the WWE is thinking more long-term. Lesnar puts over your top guys making them more credible (in theory) and then giving more credibility (again in theory) to the guys the current top guys eventually put over. Seriously, I really doubt to most casuals someone beating Lesnar in a match is still going to look damn impressive eventhough he lost to Cena.

When I say long-term I am talking even longer term than next year's WM. Again not saying their right or wrong in their thinking just shows they are actually thinking ahead for once.

And a sidenote: I actually do comend Sting for not taking the quick payday from the WWE if he felt he wouldn't be happy there, I can't say I would be able to turn down money like that. Although with his TNA contracts I am sure Sting isn't hurting for money.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Also, Meltzer is saying that part of the Brock worked shoot tirade that he was doing backstage was that John Cena purposely pulled down the rope on that fall that almost blew out his knee.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



vanboxmeer said:


> Meltzer is saying the whole reason they brought Brock in was to lose to John Cena to rehab him from the Rock loss. Their plan wasn't to build to some big match at Mania or make a ton of money, but instead to use Brock Lesnar to "legitimize" their roster by having their top guys go over him. Therefore, expect Hunter to win the match with a sledgehammer after being destroyed. Comedy.


WOW!!! The WWE are using him to "legitimize" their roster by having their top guys go over him. :lmao :lmao :lmao

They have truly fucking lost it LOL.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

1) People can't really be as stupid as what I read with those comments about firing Lesnar & Laurinaitis and that their kids aren't going to watch until he's off TV anymore. Fucking seriously? fpalm It's wrestling, not ballet. 

2) They can't seriously job Lesnar out to the top guys for a year. I just don't buy it. I still see Lesnar becoming WWE Champion down the road to lead to a huge WrestleMania main event against The Rock or something.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



vanboxmeer said:


> Meltzer is saying the whole reason they brought Brock in was to lose to John Cena to rehab him from the Rock loss. Their plan wasn't to build to some big match at Mania or make a ton of money, but instead to use Brock Lesnar to "legitimize" their roster by having their top guys go over him. Therefore, expect Hunter to win the match with a sledgehammer after being destroyed. Comedy.


oh man! a chill ran down my spine reading that, horible, PLEASE let Meltzer be wrong (or being worked himself) on this one.


----------



## Sois Calme

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*



coconutcrusher said:


> I was reading some of the comments on a Brock article on WWE.com and couldn't believe it. Are these people for real, or are some of them just trolling and playing along?
> 
> I actually sorted the comments by popularity, so each of these comments are the most "liked" in the article and the resounding consensus is no more Brock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to check out more comments yourself:
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-04-30/consequences-for-brock-attack-on-triple-h


Stupid ********.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock didn't need to lose to Cena for that HHH angle to happen. Just bullshit.


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The more I thought of it...this whole thing has Vince McMahon's fingerprints all over it. Reminds me of the Invasion and the NWO coming to WWE days. Vince deliberately made the Invasion look pitiful, not to mention made the NWO look inferior also. It was a huge deal for Brock to leave the WWE back in 2004, and it was serious shit back then that he left the company and people thought Brock sold out. Not to mention later running down the WWE as watered down compared to UFC. 

Vince had the chance to stick it to Lesnar for bailing all those years ago and took full advantage of it.


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



A-C-P said:


> Like more than ONE YEAR long-term. They have Lesnar come in and just beat all their top guys for a year just to lead to ONE big money match at next year's WM and then Lesnar is gone, then what?
> 
> Like I said I am not saying I necessarily agree with the decision if this report is really how they are going to handle Lesnar (using him to put over their top guys) my point is at least it shows the WWE is thinking more long-term. Lesnar puts over your top guys making them more credible (in theory) and then giving more credibility (again in theory) to the guys the current top guys eventually put over. Seriously, I really doubt to most casuals someone beating Lesnar in a match is still going to look damn impressive eventhough he lost to Cena.
> 
> When I say long-term I am talking even longer term than next year's WM. Again not saying their right or wrong in their thinking just shows they are actually thinking ahead for once.
> 
> And a sidenote: I actually do comend Sting for not taking the quick payday from the WWE if he felt he wouldn't be happy there, I can't say I would be able to turn down money like that. Although with his TNA contracts I am sure Sting isn't hurting for money.


What will the wwe earn if they job Lesnar ? It will just look stupid, unrealistic making the wwe more of a joke than it already is and will help nobody , not a single person , not one star will not look any better after beating a guy that will have lost to everyone . 

You don't wanna have the big money match Brock/rock at wrestlemania that could bring you 2 million buys ? Fine have Lesnar be an unbeatable monster and choose ONE of your young stars ( cmpunk, Bryan , Sheamus or whoever else) beat him in th end and create one new superstar . Having him job to...John cena and then putting him in a feud with ....hhh helps nobody . The cheers for cena at last raw weren't that impressive after the "respect" he earned at extreme rules and you could hear boos already, cena will be back in his usual position with 70% of the arena booing him in the next 2-3 weeks he gained nothing .

This all sounds stupid beyond belief but we are talking about a company that botched the biggest angle ever, the invasion , a true " once in a lifetime " opportunity . No wonder it's stock is in the toilet...


----------



## Spike

*Re: Brock Lesnar Goes Ballistic Backstage At Extreme Rules*

I don't see how anyone in WWE could be surprised at this. They know how unpredictable Lesnar is, and he really does seem to have a short fuse. It's an awful idea to have him in WWE trying to work a UFC style, but if they insist on doing it they should at least make it look convincing. If he'd delivered a legit performance in UFC similar to what he did to Cena on Sunday night the opponent would be completely destroyed. For them to have Cena take such a beating, then win the match out of nowhere just with a punch to the face and an AA, and THEN have him cut a promo is just ridiculous. Anyone who thought SuperCena had gone away was unfortunately very, very wrong. And why does Cena get to have another feud with such a big star anyway? He's already had The Rock and Triple H in the last few months. Jesus christ, use all these comebacks to build some new stars ffs.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



vanboxmeer said:


> Also, Meltzer is saying that part of the Brock worked shoot tirade that he was doing backstage was that John Cena purposely pulled down the rope on that fall that almost blew out his knee.


I'll repeat, the worse top babyface in wrestling history. 



RatedR10 said:


> 1) People can't really be as stupid as what I read with those comments about firing Lesnar & Laurinaitis and that their kids aren't going to watch until he's off TV anymore. Fucking seriously? fpalm It's wrestling, not ballet.
> 
> 2) They can't seriously job Lesnar out to the top guys for a year. I just don't buy it. I still see Lesnar becoming WWE Champion down the road to lead to a huge WrestleMania main event against The Rock or something.


1) People believe it's the right way to go because he's facing a guy with top authority as the "Chief Operating Officer". :lmao :lmao fpalm

2) After what transpired at Extreme Rules and last night, I truly believe it's totally, TOTALLY.. possible LOL.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



BruiserKC said:


> Vince had the chance to stick it to Lesnar for bailing all those years ago and took full advantage of it.


LOL, yeah right, "heres 5 MILLION dollars, turn up once in a while, beat the living crap out of cena and hhh, you'll be put over as the biggest badass in history, we'll make sure its obvious to everyone you could kill the whole lockeroom in a real fight, all we ask is you lay down for 3 seconds at the end of it all".
Im sure Lesnar really gives a shit.


----------



## Bork_Laser

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

People need to remember...."Its all a work"


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

People can also forget him winning the title. No chance.


----------



## NonCentz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

For the love of God, please let the "jobbing to wwe stars" report be bs. Cena, Triple H, and Orton (all people he's either fought or going to supoposedly fight) don't need to be put over. They are already over. 

Brock beating them would've put the entire company over as legit again and having a real tough guy in their roster that draws would bring them out of their "wwe is fake, and watered down" slump (obviously it's fake but Brock being there got the people saying "it's fake" to watch again.) 

Him winning is what would put everyone over and him losing is what's going to tune people out.

The match, in my opinion, should've been "utter chaos" to quote Brock, and for 99% of the match that's exactly what it was. I said he needed to destroy Cena, and destroy anyone that got in his way. He did that throughout the match, and even had other refs and medics not knowing what to do. It was chaos, and it was brilliant, up until the finish. 

If they wanted Cena to hit the AA, Brock should've kicked out, popped back up and f-5'd him to win, then proceeded to beat the shit out of everyone out near the ring.

The second Cena won, and picked up the mic acting like nothing really happened, is the second they blew their load way too early.

Also, in my opinion, if they wanted Cena winning (which shouldn't have happened), Brock should've destroyed Cena to end the show last night. He should've came through the crowd and just left Cena lifeless in the middle of the ring. Laurinitus could've announced that Cena has no match at the ppv, and bye bye Cena for a few months.

If the report is true about Cena, intentionally lowering the rope, then he is the biggest piece of shit in WWE and I would lose respect for him. Bret Hart talks about no matter what your gripes are backstage and who you don't like or don't agree with, as a professional, you have to protect your opponent with your life. The whole art is making things look real but not hurting your opponent at all, and if Cena lowered the rope intentionally for Brock to fall, then he is a scumbag (not that it's true, but if it is, then yeah, complete scumbag).


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

WWE looks legitimate now only because Brock is here... when he fights it looks real and intense.

To think they actually can "legitimize" their current roster by allowing them to beat Brock is unreal. Because should Brock one day be not around, everyone will forget or ignore the fact that this guy actually once beat Brock.

Anyway why do HHH need any legitimacy? lol... he's already a WWE legend, if he fights Brock, it is more like a treat.


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

im very disappointed in how lesnar is being handled creatively (what a surprise, the writing team dropping the ball repeatedly, right?) and how it's being executed in front of the cameras

if triple h's arm was really broken, no one would be touching it the way kofi was, things like that. now wwe has written itself into a corner where hunter can't go into the ring for a few months leaving no way for lesnar being "so brutal" to be resolved except for "disciplining" him. how ridiculous. heel beats down face and gets heat, face eventually wins in the end after multiple confrontations. how can you do that if the face has a 'broken arm?' can't wwe generate heat for lesnar in the way heels always generate heat? does he have to 'injure' people 'for real'? 

lesnar could have been built up, instead wwe has decided the way to go is to tear him down. great job creative.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Big Backstage Update on Brock Lesnar: Temper Tantrum, Heat w/ WWE Officials, More...



> After last night's edition of WWE Monday Night Raw where Brock Lesnar assaulted WWE COO Triple H, Lesnar has been written out of WWE storylines for the time being and it's uncertain when exactly he'll be back. Ringside commentators Michael Cole and Jerry "The King" Lawler heavily suggested that Lesnar would/should be fired for his actions.
> 
> At this time, Brock Lesnar's future with WWE is very uncertain and has been described as being a "sticky situation." He didn't make any friends backstage at the Extreme Rules pay-per-view either, despite having a well-received match with John Cena.
> 
> Lesnar apparently went nuts backstage and threw a temper tantrum because he was upset about the whole match. Allegedly, the original plan was for Lesnar to physically destroy Cena and have Cena get carried out of the arena on a stretcher, making Lesnar look like a dominant force. But because Cena picked up the victory and was able to stand up and give a speech after the match, Lesnar feels that WWE made Lesnar look weak.
> 
> Lesnar also accused Cena of trying to blow out Lesnar's knee when Cena pulled down the top ring rope at some point during the match where both Cena and Lesnar fell outside to the floor.
> 
> There are some people backstage in WWE who suspected that Lesnar's temper tantrum backstage was all part of an act to make WWE officials bend over backwards for him and give him whatever he wants. He allegedly tore up the backstage area in a fit of rage that some people thought was all part of a performace to try to intimidate WWE officials into meeting his demands.
> 
> As of right now, a match between Brock Lesnar and Triple H is being planned for the 2012 SummerSlam pay-per-view, but it was also previously reported that Lesnar would be engaging in a feud against Randy Orton. These plans have seemingly been called off, at least for right now.
> 
> And as for Lesnar's longterm future with WWE, he might or might not participate at the 2013 Royal Rumble PPV, but he is definitely still expected to participate at WrestleMania 29 in 2013. After that though, there is a good chance that Lesnar will probably be finished with WWE.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The WWE really are going all out for Brock Lesnar aren't they! The way they had him attack HHH last night and "break his arm" was classic! I'm loving the way they are using these little things from MMA/UFC and installing them into the current product when it comes to Lesnar. Everything from his in-ring gear to the sit down interview, the way the commentators presented the match with Cena at Extreme Rules and more recently the camera shot where he supposedly broke HHH's arm last night. So simple yet very effective!


----------



## sickofcena

*More on Brock*

As seen on RAW last night, WWE temporarily wrote Brock Lesnar out of the storylines by having his contract status "up in the air" following the attack on Triple H in the opener. WWE's announcers stressed that Lesnar's future is in doubt with the company. WWE only has Lesnar for several dates per month and will have to come up with creative ways to keep him in and out of the storylines.

We noted earlier that Brock Lesnar had a meltdown backstage after his loss to John Cena at Extreme Rules. Lesnar was upset about Cena's post-match promo because the original plan had Cena getting stretchered out. Lesnar felt that he was made to look weak and WWE officials double crossed him.

F4Wonline.com reports that WWE's new mentality with Lesnar is that they're paying a lot of money for a guy who is not their top guy, so he should be used when he can to put over their top talents. People in Lesnar's camp were feeling like WWE was just testing Lesnar by having Cena cut the post-match speech.

Brock was told before the Extreme Rules match that Cena would go out on a stretcher and look totally incapacitated and be injured. Lesnar went nuts backstage in front of everyone, tearing things up and throwing a tantrum. Lesnar specifically yelled at Marc Carano, the assistant to John Laurinaitis, about how things are a mess and everything is wrong in WWE. Some felt that part of the tantrum was just an act by Lesnar to show to the locker room that he could quit at any minute. Some of those same people felt that WWE officials could have been involved in Lesnar trying to work the other talents.

Lesnar also suggested that Cena intentionally pulled down the top rope at Extreme Rules, causing him to nearly blow out his knee in the bad spot towards the end of the match where they both tumbled over to the floor. Again, most believe that there is no real heat between Cena and Lesnar over this and this also could have been part of an act by Lesnar.

Despite what's an act and what's part of the TV storylines, sources insist that Lesnar's status and future with WWE is a sticky situation. While Lesnar vs. Triple H is in the works for SummerSlam, some in the company are already predicting that he will end up working the remaining big pay-per-view events of 2012, Royal Rumble 2013 and then WrestleMania 29 before being done with the company.

Lordsofpain.net 

I'm on Brock's Side...


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

It's alright to use him to put over talents, but you don't achieve that by having him lose to John Cena right off the heels of his return. Not only that, but having John Cena talk about how he's going to be away for a while, and not only that, but by putting john cena in a fucking match at the very next pay per view, acting as if nothing happened to him at all. Brock has the right to be upset. Why does Cena need to be put over again?


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



SummerLove said:


> It's alright to use him to put over talents, but you don't achieve that by having him lose to John Cena right off the heels of his return. Not only that, but having John Cena talk about how he's going to be away for a while, and not only that, but by putting john cena in a fucking match at the very next pay per view, acting as if nothing happened to him at all. Brock has the right to be upset. *Why does Cena need to be put over again?*


*THINK ABOUT THE CHILDREN!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Well, I think the ending to Brock/Cena would have been better had Cena been stretchered out (he could still win, ala Taker/HHH). Lesnar definitely does not need to lose to HHH or Orton though. Have him kill off them both, win the title in late 2012/early 2013, then drop it at WM to whoever (whether it be Rock or Cena). 

That "tantrum" though, that smells like a work to me....


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



SummerLove said:


> It's alright to use him to put over talents, but you don't achieve that by having him lose to John Cena right off the heels of his return. Not only that, but having John Cena talk about how he's going to be away for a while, and not only that, but by putting john cena in a fucking match at the very next pay per view, acting as if nothing happened to him at all. Brock has the right to be upset. *Why does Cena need to be put over again?*


Yeh, this is one of my main issues.

Why in the world do they feel the need to have Cena put over by everybody at every turn even if it makes no sense storylinewise. He's the face of the company, the most over man in the company, what does the win do for him? Absolutely nothing. Seriously, nothing. If anything it's just halted the character development he's recieved the past couple of weeks and completely reversed the good work they did with him there. The booking is absolutely confusing to me.

Not only that but how anyone can argue that the booking somehow was good for Lesnar is confusing to me too. The guys supposed to be the new monster heel in the WWE, he's been destroying Cena, claiming to be the new face of the company, the biggest thing going, coming back from a succesful UFC career, surely he's gonna start this with a bang...oh wait, he loses pretty much clean to an injured John Cena in his first match back.

It's just absolutely baffling to me


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The first few minutes after Cena won I was pissed But then I was alright with it&explained my reasons many times,I got over it&moved on,Now IF this story is true then I'd be pissed too!!!

The Brock&Trips segment was awesome to me But IF they wrote him off then I sure hope it's only until OTL(he can do an appearance and maybe help Lauranitis),Him being used just to put over people is a big Hell to the No to me!!


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

lol hope he gets fired.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

If Brock is just being used to put over people who don't need to be put over there is absolutely no hope for this company and it wouldn't surprise me if they go out of business by 2020.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I think its amusing that this crazy old man would pay a man more money than any other guy on his roster, only have him work limited dates, and setting the precedent with allowing him to have sponsors, just to get a degree of revenge on him and the UFC.


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

So you want him out of a job/his fans to be sad&pissed/business even more back to how it was..Just cause YOU dislike him?,WOW being biased is a powerful thing!


----------



## Louie85TX

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Marv95 said:


> If Brock is just being used to put over people who don't need to be put over there is absolutely no hope for this company and it wouldn't surprise me if they go out of business by 2020.


IF WWF/E can survive over 50 years..They can survive this!!


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Louie85TX said:


> IF WWF/E can survive over 50 years..They can survive this!!


If WWE does not put their ducks in a row in the future they could find themselves out of business in say 15 years or so. Nothing not even WWE can last forever.


----------



## Hennessey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



NonCentz said:


> For the love of God, please let the "jobbing to wwe stars" report be bs. Cena, Triple H, and Orton (all people he's either fought or going to supoposedly fight) don't need to be put over. They are already over.
> 
> Brock beating them would've put the entire company over as legit again and having a real tough guy in their roster that draws would bring them out of their "wwe is fake, and watered down" slump (obviously it's fake but Brock being there got the people saying "it's fake" to watch again.)
> 
> Him winning is what would put everyone over and him losing is what's going to tune people out.
> 
> The match, in my opinion, should've been "utter chaos" to quote Brock, and for 99% of the match that's exactly what it was. I said he needed to destroy Cena, and destroy anyone that got in his way. He did that throughout the match, and even had other refs and medics not knowing what to do. It was chaos, and it was brilliant, up until the finish.
> 
> If they wanted Cena to hit the AA, Brock should've kicked out, popped back up and f-5'd him to win, then proceeded to beat the shit out of everyone out near the ring.
> 
> The second Cena won, and picked up the mic acting like nothing really happened, is the second they blew their load way too early.
> 
> Also, in my opinion, if they wanted Cena winning (which shouldn't have happened), Brock should've destroyed Cena to end the show last night. He should've came through the crowd and just left Cena lifeless in the middle of the ring. Laurinitus could've announced that Cena has no match at the ppv, and bye bye Cena for a few months.
> 
> If the report is true about Cena, intentionally lowering the rope, then he is the biggest piece of shit in WWE and I would lose respect for him. Bret Hart talks about no matter what your gripes are backstage and who you don't like or don't agree with, as a professional, you have to protect your opponent with your life. The whole art is making things look real but not hurting your opponent at all, and if Cena lowered the rope intentionally for Brock to fall, then he is a scumbag (not that it's true, but if it is, then yeah, complete scumbag).


How the fuck would Brock beating everybody in the WWE make the company look legit? Hell, you dont even want that. You want Lesnar to come in and DESTROY everybody. How the fuck would that put over the guys of today as legit stars when they are getting destroyed by guys who dont give a shit about the company? Then Lesnar leaves after his 1 year contract is over, and what are we left with? With a bunch of guys that got destroyed by a former UFC fighter. How the hell does that make them and the WWE look legit. It basically says that they are fake fake fake, and a former UFC fighter, who wasnt even that great of a fighter can come in and destroy their top stars like they were nothing, and then leave. 

Yes, it would be cool to see Lesnar destory people, but I want to keep watching WWE after Lesnar leaves in a year, and I dont want to see a bunch of midcarders who couldnt hang in there with the big dogs.



Mike Dirnt said:


> I don't see how anyone in WWE could be surprised at this. They know how unpredictable Lesnar is, and he really does seem to have a short fuse. It's an awful idea to have him in WWE trying to work a UFC style, but if they insist on doing it they should at least make it look convincing. If he'd delivered a legit performance in UFC similar to what he did to Cena on Sunday night the opponent would be completely destroyed. For them to have Cena take such a beating, then *win the match out of nowhere just with a punch to the face and an AA*, and THEN have him cut a promo is just ridiculous. Anyone who thought SuperCena had gone away was unfortunately very, very wrong. And why does Cena get to have another feud with such a big star anyway? He's already had The Rock and Triple H in the last few months. Jesus christ, use all these comebacks to build some new stars ffs.


Stop making it seem like it was just a punch and an AA. It was a punch wrapped in a steel chain, and an AA on the steel steps. Seems like a believable finish.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm done with just abusing the WWE for their lack of competence in how to use Lesnar for now, but all I can say is that they've got a huge star and a potentially huge draw on their hands, and I hope for the fans sake they start to make the most of him and use him properly, because Brock Lesnar has the potential to take WWE to the next level in every sense.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



NathWFC said:


> I'm done with just abusing the WWE for their lack of competence in how to use Lesnar for now, but all I can say is that they've got a huge star and a potentially huge draw and their hands, and *I hope for the fans sake they start to make the most of him and use him properly, because Brock Lesnar has the potential to take WWE to the next level in every sense*.


I would agree with this completely if he was signed for longer than just 1 year, that 1 year time frame just throws a wrench into everything for the WWE and really makes them have to be careful on how the book Lesnar. They have to balance keeping Lesnar's monster status valid with not making thier entire full-time roster look like complete losers next to him b/c they will need some guys with credibility left on the roster after Brock leaves again after WM29.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock has every right to be pissed off, they killed him with one match, they killed the entire storyline, hell, they killed The Rock's storyline for WM next year in NY. Pathetic. I lost a lot of respect for Vince after this move, it's obvious that he did it just to show that WWE >>> UFC in a stupid way without realizing that he could make 10 times the amount and get his "revenge" after that. The Cena promo after the 20 minutes beatdown did even more damage to Brock and was just another desperate attempt from WWE to get him sympathy because he's not going to take a break and all this BS he said, just another lame "you need to respect Cena" manipulation and naive marks actually bought it. I don't know about the ropes spot but maybe Brock has a point there.

HHH needs to job clean at Summerslam, although I know that it's not happening, they already ruined everything, WWE are hopeless, can't wait for the Vince interview on why they went out of business.


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: HHH buries another storyline?*



Upgrayedd said:


> That's stupid. Why shouldn't people complain about something bad happening in wrestling? This was a stupid decision. No one is crying. People are just shaking their heads in disbelief that the WWE could be so fucking stupid sometimes.


THIS.


----------



## NonCentz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Sparta101 said:


> How the fuck would Brock beating everybody in the WWE make the company look legit? Hell, you dont even want that. You want Lesnar to come in and DESTROY everybody. How the fuck would that put over the guys of today as legit stars when they are getting destroyed by guys who dont give a shit about the company? Then Lesnar leaves after his 1 year contract is over, and what are we left with? With a bunch of guys that got destroyed by a former UFC fighter. How the hell does that make them and the WWE look legit. It basically says that they are fake fake fake, and a former UFC fighter, who wasnt even that great of a fighter can come in and destroy their top stars like they were nothing, and then leave.
> 
> Yes, it would be cool to see Lesnar destory people, but I want to keep watching WWE after Lesnar leaves in a year, and I dont want to see a bunch of midcarders who couldnt hang in there with the big dogs.


You have it all wrong bro, you're looking at it as a mark, not as a business stand point. 

How does him losing to anyone in the company make it legit? Him losing screams fake, fake, fake and turns people off. 

Here's a clear example: 10 friends of mine, who haven't watched wwe in years because they switched over to UFC, bought the Extreme Rules PPV. Within minutes of his loss I got texts from each and every one of them saying, "fuck this fake shit, I'm not watching again."

The reason they're turned off by it is because there's no way in hell Cena would win that match. Cena winning, just reiterates to the UFC fans that came back to WWE to watch Brock, that it's fake and b.s. and that they shouldn't be watching it (in their eyes).

Brock winning that match, on the other hand, would've kept those casuals WWE had during the A.E./Ruthless Agression periods, that turned their backs on WWE for UFC, tuned in (a crowd they definitely need).

Let's face it, aside from die hard fans like us, and little kids, the WWE right now is a joke to the majority of the country/world. 

With Brock, you have a legitimate tough guy, and when he came back and they made him the face of the brand (for a month), as an unstoppable force, the people that used to watch came back to see him and started saying things like Brock is "no joke." His authenticity legitimized the WWE for the month after WM, and keeping him as an unstoppable, legit tough guy would benefit everyone because the casuals that left would be tuning in again.

To break it down simple for you, he would bring in more viewers. More viewers = more money, not just for him, but for the entire WWE. 

Those guys I mentioned losing to him, are already made men, so the loss wouldn't be seen as anything more than "oh shit, a top guy lost to a legit bad ass" so it wouldn't hurt their credibility at all. If you still don't understand why it would be good to have him destroy some main guys, at least until WM, then I don't know what to tell you. I broke it down very clearly here.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I think we have to wait for the Extreme Rules buyrate before we start talking about all the potential fans Brock brought back.


----------



## NonCentz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Walk-In said:


> I think we have to wait for the Extreme Rules buyrate before we start talking about all the potential fans Brock brought back.


Agreed but I wouldn't judge it by one buyrate. The fact is, people I know that haven't watched since becoming UFC fanatics came back to watch him. It may not have been all the former wwe fans that watch UFC now, but over time, Brock going down a path of destruction during this run would've brought a ton of UFC fans back, guaranteed. now that he's lost already, why would any of them want to come back and watch again? His whole draw on this comeback was based off him being legit, and him losing right away makes no business sense. The way I laid it out, and the way others have, I think would've been the right way to go and would've pulled in a lot of former fans.


----------



## stonefort

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The backstage stuff is all a work.

Regardless, though, if the only way to get the UFC crowd to watch is to have ex-UFC champions come in and cut the WWE guys hard-way with legit elbows to the head ... that's not a sustainable strategy. Pretty sure the idea is to cut back on concussions. Lesnar elbows to the head are the opposite.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Why didn't Brock pull Sheamus out of the ring and beat him up?

Sick of Sheamus doing the baby face save all the time. Why didn't Brock kill all them guys in the ring?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



NonCentz said:


> You have it all wrong bro, *you're looking at it as a mark, not as a business stand point*.
> 
> How does him losing to anyone in the company make it legit? Him losing screams fake, fake, fake and turns people off.
> 
> Here's a clear example: 10 friends of mine, who haven't watched wwe in years because they switched over to UFC, bought the Extreme Rules PPV. Within minutes of his loss I got texts from each and every one of them saying, "fuck this fake shit, I'm not watching again."
> 
> The reason they're turned off by it is because there's no way in hell Cena would win that match. Cena winning, just reiterates to the UFC fans that came back to WWE to watch Brock, that it's fake and b.s. and that they shouldn't be watching it (in their eyes).
> 
> Brock winning that match, on the other hand, would've kept those casuals WWE had during the A.E./Ruthless Agression periods, that turned their backs on WWE for UFC, tuned in (a crowd they definitely need).
> 
> Let's face it, aside from die hard fans like us, and little kids, the WWE right now is a joke to the majority of the country/world.
> 
> With Brock, you have a legitimate tough guy, and when he came back and they made him the face of the brand (for a month), as an unstoppable force, the people that used to watch came back to see him and started saying things like Brock is "no joke." His authenticity legitimized the WWE for the month after WM, and keeping him as an unstoppable, legit tough guy would benefit everyone because the casuals that left would be tuning in again.
> 
> To break it down simple for you, he would bring in more viewers. More viewers = more money, not just for him, but for the entire WWE.
> 
> Those guys I mentioned losing to him, are already made men, so the loss wouldn't be seen as anything more than "oh shit, a top guy lost to a legit bad ass" so it wouldn't hurt their credibility at all. If you still don't understand why it would be good to have him destroy some main guys, at least until WM, then I don't know what to tell you. I broke it down very clearly here.


As a fan, we shouldn't give a fuck about the business aspect. You guys keep basing your opinions on what everybody else thinks makes WWE money. I can understand if you feel duped as a fan but to always reply with "business" or "money", thats irrelevant. It's not like we have stock in the company. The reason you can't enjoy it anymore is because you look at things from the business standpoint. You are just a fan, so the financial ramifications should have no bearing on what you prefer.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

HHH had no right to try and take away Brock's jet and limo.

That'll teach him to take away Brock's toys again. tut tut.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

TNA presents: The Rise and Fall of WWE


----------



## NonCentz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



goham202 said:


> As a fan, we shouldn't give a fuck about the business aspect. You guys keep basing your opinions on what everybody else thinks makes WWE money. I can understand if you feel duped as a fan but to always reply with "business" or "money", thats irrelevant. It's not like we have stock in the company. The reason you can't enjoy it anymore is because you look at things from the business standpoint. You are just a fan, so the financial ramifications should have no bearing on what you prefer.


I agree with this for the majority of the time, but The business stand point, in this sense, matters because the kid asked me how Brock destroying people makes any sense for WWE and I explained how.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I've posted this in a couple other threads but thinking about this more, *IF* (still not sold on that being the case) the plan is to use Lesnar to put over some of the WWE guys then I think that Lesnar may actually hav a couple matches before he faces HHH that he goes over in.

I am thinking Big Show will be one of these guys for sure that Lesnar beats.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The plan to put over is BS, even 2012 "WWE>>UFC" Vince is not that stupid. He signed for 30-40 dates, wrestle on the big 4 and most of them from January 2013 to WM29. HHH at Summerslam, Orton at SVS, probably the Rumble match and Rock/Taker at WM29.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Can't believe how quickly they've fucked up Lesnar's return. He should have been built as a beast that no one could beat and what do they do? Have him lose his FIRST MATCH BACK at a fucking B-PPV. Not only that but they have Cena shrug off the beating Brock gave him to give his usual bullshit speech at the end.

Where is the appeal now? Why should we want to see Brock again? Oooh, because he 'broke Triple H's arm'. Riiiiiight. I look forward to Trips putting himself over at Summerslam so that WWE can someone prove they are better than UFC.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

No matter how you put it, Cena killed Brocks momentum by showing up on Raw last night like nothing happened, with a muscle strain and a smile.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Heel said:


> Can't believe how quickly they've fucked up Lesnar's return. He should have been built as a beast that no one could beat and what do they do? Have him lose his FIRST MATCH BACK at a fucking B-PPV. Not only that but they have Cena shrug off the beating Brock gave him to give his usual bullshit speech at the end.
> 
> Where is the appeal now? Why should we want to see Brock again? Oooh, because he 'broke Triple H's arm'. Riiiiiight. I look forward to Trips putting himself over at Summerslam so that WWE can someone prove they are better than UFC.


So true.

Had people trying to say it was the right thing to do.

A blind monkey could see it was bullshit.

You have Brock just destroy everyone he comes across. Which leads to people wanting to see who can stop the beast. They have him lose on his return match for no reason at ALL. I can't think of one solid good reason why Cena had to beat Brock Lesnar in his first match back.

Cena is back to his goofy smiling ass self now. He'll take care of Johnny Ace, then what?


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> He'll take care of Johnny Ace, then what?



He just entered another Hulk Hogan superhero cycle. Beatdown after beatdown - wins the PPV. Next heel, beatdown after beatdown - wins the PPV.

Johnny Ace will be followed by Tensai (Tugboat), then by some other heel (Earthquake, Mr Wonderful, Piper, etc...)


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Fuck the Tensai/Cena feud.

Could anything suck more than that?


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Fuck the Tensai/Cena feud.
> 
> Could anything suck more than that?


Del Rio vs Sheamus? :lmao


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Looks like a work. Lesnar will drop the title to the Rock at WM. HHH will job big time to Lesnar to try and level out super-cena hate. In fact he was at it already last night.

You think this is bad? WWE's problem as of right now is Super-Cena being booked against Prince Albert. Who the FUCK wants to watch that? Unstoppable juicer uses 3 moves of doom against obese mid-carder from 2000.


----------



## stonefort

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Telling people what they should or shouldn't give a fuck about is stupid. Some of us find the business side of WWE interesting, it's just a different way of being a fan.

I also follow the business side of the sports I follow and the TV and movies I'm a fan of.

I find that many fans transition to finding the business side of things more interesting as they get a little older. As kids we just care about the surface issues, as we get older and more knowledgeable we look deeper, we look behind the scenes.

Because the business issues are the real drivers. I follow the NHL. In the 90s the NHL expanded into the American South and Sunbelt and several teams left Canada. Now, 15 years later, we are seeing the reverse as teams in US are packing up and heading back to Canada. The Atlanta team moved to Winnipeg last year, and the Phoenix team is struggling to stay afloat while investors in Quebec are salivating to buy the team and move it back to Canada.

These issues have little to do with the on-ice performance, and everything to do with the behind the scenes business issues. When you look into those issues you can learn a lot. You see fan interest varies from city to city and what owners do to try and grow a fanbase. Some southern cities have been able to grow an NHL fanbase, while others haven't. You learn about how the horrible slow recovery under Obama has made it harder to hold on to the teams, while the natural resources boom in Canada has made Canada more attractive.

In contrast, I pretty much only watch the NBA finals each year and don't follow the business of the NBA at all, which probably has many of the same issues as the NHL, but not all. But if talk to somebody who does follow all the behind the scenes of contract issues and tv ratings and new arenas ... I wouldn't yell at them as not a true fan of the NBA. That would be silly.

A show I watch, Fringe, is always on the verge of cancellation. It's ratings are pretty low, but keeps getting renewed. Why? A normal TV show with such low ratings would have been canceled already. A lot has to do with the demographics it attracts as a quality sci-fi TV show.

And the business side of TV shows (and WWE is a TV show) drives storylines. TV shows will do stunt casting of idiot celebrities to try and boost ratings, even though the celebrity is a worse actor than the regular cast. Or a show with long story arcs will be losing ratings and be told by the executives to make each show a one and done story because those are easier to sell in syndication.

Business drives the products we see. Which is why many of us find it interesting to look behind the scenes. Remaining ignorant of the business side doesn't make you a "true fan" it just makes you less knowledgeable. Which is fine. I'm not interested in the behind the scenes business side of the fashion business. I just buy clothes occasionally. But some people get into that, and they are way more knowledgeable than me about clothes and fashion and how the industry works.

There is no "proper" way to be a fan of something. There is no such thing as a "true fan". You can enjoy something at many different levels. Each to his own.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> You have Brock just destroy everyone he comes across. Which leads to people wanting to see who can stop the beast. They have him lose on his return match for no reason at ALL. I can't think of one solid good reason why Cena had to beat Brock Lesnar in his first match back.


It's like I said in another thread, this was basically WWE fucking up Rocky 3. In Rocky 3, Clubber Lang beats Rocky and wins the world title in the first fight. Then Micky, Rocky's trainer, dies. This creates grief & doubt for the babyface Rocky and builds-up and establishes credibility with the heel in Clubber Lang. Then, due to his doubt, Rocky has to seek help from Apollo Creed, an ex-enemy/opponent, to get his edge back, his mind right...he even learns a new way to fight so that he can topple the monster in the end.

It's basic storytelling 101.

WWE just booked Clubber Lang to lose the first fight, Micky lived and the movie was 30 minutes long. That doesn't build suspense. That doesn't draw money.

What should have happened was that Brock should have won the first match. They even had the Apollo Creed tie-in thanks to the goddamn Edge promo, an ex-enemy/opponent of John Cena. Then Clubber (Brock) runs over people while Rocky (Cena) gets his mind right so he can comeback to topple the monster.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Great comparison Walk-In. HHH would/could have been the ex-enemy in that scenario I guess.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

People are on Brock's side? And you guys call CM Punk a dick, fucking hell you're idiots.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock freaked out like a spoiled rich kid who didn't get his way.


----------



## HeavyWeight

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

This is so damn stupid, if it wasn't for CM Punk/Bryan I wouldn't be watching OTL.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I do admit, OTL is going to suck big time but I'm still curious as to what will happen with Cena/Laurinitis.

I have a feeling that Vince might return this year, especially during the Triple H/Brock feud.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



superfudge said:


> People are on Brock's side? And you guys call CM Punk a dick, fucking hell you're idiots.


No, you are the idiot here. Just because we have a different opinion then you and support something else, we must be idiots?

Yeah, i support Brock. He did the wrong actions by using violence, but i like that he didnt just stand there when Cena dobble crossed him. If the reports are true then it must have been Vince telling Cena to do that, because he wants revenge on Brock on leaving like that back in 2004. 

I like what he did because now because he didnt stand what Cena did, because he fighted against what the egomaniac Vince did and dont let him screw like he has done in the past to other people and because of what he did the offcials and writers are scared shit of what he might do next time. 

That means that they most likely will let Brock win his most matches in his wwe run because they are afraid of Brocks actions if they dont do as he wants, and as a Brock fan that makes me happy. 

If you dont know what i am talking about, i am talking about the reports of Brock being angry and destroy stuff, because of what he atleast thought was Cena doublecrossing him.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



HeavyWeight said:


> This is so damn stupid, if it wasn't for CM Punk/Bryan I wouldn't be watching OTL.





goham202 said:


> I do admit, OTL is going to suck big time but I'm still curious as to what will happen with Cena/Laurinitis.


I thought that nothing can be worse than last years OTL, but this year will come close :lmao


----------



## Lord Jericho

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*



BruiserKC said:


> I remember my brother crying his eyes out back when wrestlers dressed up as Santa Claus to attack others. Two incidents that stand out were Jake "The Snake" Roberts playing the jolly old elf attacking Dusty Rhodes in his Loser-Leaves-Florida cage match with Kevin Sullivan. The other was Michael Hayes dressed up as Santa dancing with and then sucker-punching Kevin Von Erich during a Christmas show in Dallas with the Freebirds vs. the Von Erichs. At that time, no one threw a fit that I knew of enough to make it an issue for the product. But, it was expected back then that anything could happen.
> 
> Pro wrestling is not as kid-friendly as it appears to be. You would think after all these years parents would understand that and have their eyes wide-open. Vince seems to want it both ways...have the action with the really friendly children's aspect. They don't go together, folks.
> 
> That being said, WWE dropped the ball big-time. We're rehashing Vince-Stone Cold again with Cena-Laurinaitis. It's not going to work. Brock vs. Cena could have been slowly built-up into a huge deal, but unfortunately this age of instant gratification won't let that happen.


Didn't people said the same thing about Punk/Ace. I find it pretty funny that people used the same old cliche comparison when a wrestler is in a feud with authority figure they had to compare them with Austin/McMahon. Not all the rebel vs authority feuds are based of Austin/McMahon saga, brah.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



goham202 said:


> Brock freaked out like a spoiled rich kid who didn't get his way.


And the best thing is Brock most likely will be in summerslam and getting pushed, because they will be afraid of Brock violents actions if they make him angry. 

Gonna be happy when he wins clean against Triple H (Y)


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock is spot on and has every right to be pissed. They sabotaged the biggest drawing UFC fighter of all time in one match, you need talent to do that. With the perfect booking, with Cena losing clean, every buyrate could have been bigger, "who can stop the beast?", Cena? HHH? Orton? Taker? Rock? money, instead, his first opponent did it, a stupid broken arm angle is not going to do shit for his drawing power, it's just a guy who lost to Cena. Dead angle, dead character.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I think Lesnar SHOULD put people over but not someone like Cena. With Cena it just became the same old shit


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



mpredrox said:


> I think Lesnar SHOULD put people over but not someone like Cena. With Cena it just became the same old shit


I can be okay with him putting over upcomming talent. 


But him putting over people like HHH and Orton, would be stupid since they dont need it.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



mpredrox said:


> I think Lesnar SHOULD put people over but not someone like Cena. With Cena it just became the same old shit


The reason Lesnar put Cena over is simple. Cena's the WWE's biggest star, how bad would it look for a guy to come from a rival organisation (having been beaten the last few times he fought there) and then went on to whoop Cena's ass? The WWE would look like a joke...they made that mistake at Wrestlemania, this could have been a time where they could of justified it as Cena's on a losing streak after Rock and Tensai beat him but unfortunately WWE decided to revert back to shape with Cena on top, which you can't blame them for because he's money.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



just1988 said:


> The reason Lesnar put Cena over is simple. Cena's the WWE's biggest star, how bad would it look for a guy to come from a rival organisation (having been beaten the last few times he fought there) and then went on to whoop Cena's ass? The WWE would look like a joke...they made that mistake at Wrestlemania, this could have been a time where they could of justified it as Cena's on a losing streak after Rock and Tensai beat him but unfortunately WWE decided to revert *back to shape with Cena on top, which you can't blame them for because he's money*.


They keep doing what they are doing then a 37 or 38 year old John Cena will be costing them money.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm not saying it's similar at all. But I remember when Punk lost to Triple H and everyone went fucking mental because HHH didn't put Punk over. BUT, people forgot during the match Punk had the better of Triple H, it took a few pedigree's and a jacknife powerbomb for Triple H to beat CM Punk, from then we've then seen Punk hold the title for god knows how many months, 5 or something now?

Same with Sunday night. Brock battered Cena, literally battered him. He had him beat if it wasn't for the referee being down and out. Brock never pinned Cena other than that did he? Cena took full advantage, hit him with the chain, gave him the AA and that was it. 

It doesn't make Lesnar look weak. It doesn't make Lesnar's credibility go down. In fact it made me think to myself "oh shit, what is Lesnar going to do next?".

I loved it all.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



just1988 said:


> The reason Lesnar put Cena over is simple. Cena's the WWE's biggest star, how bad would it look for a guy to come from a rival organisation (having been beaten the last few times he fought there) and then went on to whoop Cena's ass? The WWE would look like a joke...they made that mistake at Wrestlemania, this could have been a time where they could of justified it as Cena's on a losing streak after Rock and Tensai beat him but unfortunately WWE decided to revert back to shape with Cena on top, which you can't blame them for because he's money.


John Cena losing to Brock Lesnar wouldn't of hurt him or the WWE.

Jeez, it's Brock Lesnar. He's not just a normal off the street guy.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Viewer comments on WWE.com (Warning: May make you mad . . or laugh)*



BruiserKC said:


> I remember my brother crying his eyes out back when wrestlers dressed up as Santa Claus to attack others. Two incidents that stand out were Jake "The Snake" Roberts playing the jolly old elf attacking Dusty Rhodes in his Loser-Leaves-Florida cage match with Kevin Sullivan. The other was Michael Hayes dressed up as Santa dancing with and then sucker-punching Kevin Von Erich during a Christmas show in Dallas with the Freebirds vs. the Von Erichs. At that time, no one threw a fit that I knew of enough to make it an issue for the product. But, it was expected back then that anything could happen.


Goddamn, this is fucking awesome. I love that you have been watching this long. You just became my new e-friend, dude.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

OK having time to digest and think about everything heres my thought on the WHOLE situation.

IMO it wasn't done right, and I am not talking Cena winning the match, b/c I think people are overreacting to that somewhat, I am talking how everything went down after that. Cena could've still won the match but could've not "walked away" after the match like Taker at WM27 and could've still looked in bad shape at last night's Raw.

Me personally I still would've had Lesnar win the match and would've came up with something different for a big OTL angle that would've involved something that would change or evolve Cena's character, but I understand why the WWE had Cena win the match. With Brock's contract being the way it is, it looks to me like after ER he was really only going to work matches at the big 4 PPVs which leaves 6 other PPVs and months of TV they need angles for. If Brock had just crushed Cena won the match and then did the whole "break HHH's arm" thing and went away til the Summerslam build where does that leave the WWE for the next 2 months? Cena winning the match at ER was the set-up for Big Johnny's attack and match for OTL, because JOhnny is blaming Cena for ruining his vision of what he wanted the WWE to be with Lesnar. Also, I am sure the OTL match will lead into the angle they will use for MITB. (The WWE still needs viewers for the TV shows and buys for the PPVs Lesnar is not going to be on) 

Now like I said I think they should've handled the post match with Cena/Lesnar much differently and thats the issue I have with it. The could've had Cena having to be helped out of the arena after the match at ER and come out completely hobbled last night and still had Johnny and Tensai beat him down at the end and announce the match at OTL.

I think some posters here may have fallen into that "trap" (Been there myself before) of having a scenerio all planned out for something and then get totally upset when it doesn't go down the way you envisioned it. Could be wrong here just an observation.


----------



## BillyKidman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

F*CK YOU WWE, seriously, F*CK YOU! How can you ruin such a good chance to change Cena for the better, and having a SUPERstar (for once, that term is used right) that really can put people over (unlike types as Jericho).


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Wow, if Cena intentionally pulled the rope down to injure Lesnar then he's a piece of shit. As a character and as a human being. Fuck this cocksucker.

Too bad he'll fool more sheep that will believe his crap with the video packages about him fulfilling Make-a-Wishes and him kissing the military soldier's asses. Phony ass cunt. Where are the ECW fans when you need them?


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Brock is spot on and has every right to be pissed. They sabotaged the biggest drawing UFC fighter of all time in one match, you need talent to do that. With the perfect booking, with Cena losing clean, every buyrate could have been bigger, "who can stop the beast?", Cena? HHH? Orton? Taker? Rock? money, instead, his first opponent did it, a stupid broken arm angle is not going to do shit for his drawing power, it's just a guy who lost to Cena. Dead angle, dead character.


Exactly, why ruin Lesnar's drawing power by having him get beat cleanly in his first match back? It's pretty fucking stupid.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Choke2Death said:


> Wow, if Cena intentionally pulled the rope down to injure Lesnar then he's a piece of shit. As a character and as a human being. Fuck this cocksucker.
> 
> Too bad he'll fool more sheep that will believe his crap with the video packages about him fulfilling Make-a-Wishes and him kissing the military soldier's asses. Phony ass cunt. Where are the ECW fans when you need them?


Is there something wrong with you?


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Can't wait to see a Brock Lesnar shoot on Cena and the WWE one day. I'll pay to see that than any shit to do with the WWE. A Rock one wouldn't be too shabby either. We need to hear the truth from these guys and expose the WWE what it's really all about these days, than listen to a bunch of so-called "WWE Superstars" fpalm who no jack shit about the business and show absolutely no respect to the legends/business/booking etc... you fucking name it. Selfish pricks.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



-Extra- said:


> No matter how you put it, Cena killed Brocks momentum by showing up on Raw last night like nothing happened, with a muscle strain and a smile.


This is exactly my problem and i cant see why people have a hard time understanding. Cena got fucking murdered by Lesnar and right after he laughs jokes and no sells it, THIS IS WHY FANS HATE HIM...he has no fucking psychology nor the intelligence to sell the fucking beatdown.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



#Mark said:


> Is there something wrong with you?


Thanks for your concern but not at all. Let's be honest, if Cena actually intentionally did that, he's a piece of shit.



TheF1BOB said:


> Can't wait to see a Brock Lesnar shoot on Cena and the WWE. I'll pay to see that than any shit to do with the WWE. A Rock one wouldn't be too shabby either. We need to hear the truth from these guys and expose the WWE what it's really all about these days, than listen to the gay ass clowns we see in the WWE who no jack shit about the business and show absolutely no class to past legends.


I'd love to see Lesnar walk out and expose that smiling clown.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

So, in two nights, the WWE have not only already fucked up with the way they're using Lesnar, but they've also managed to lie to him and piss him off?

This company never cease's to amaze me, shame it's for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

What would you guys say was the immediate reaction to Lesnar losing on twitter and everywhere else ?

Was there a backlash of negativity similar to orton/christian ?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Would love to see Dana or Paul Heyman bury the fuck outta WWE on ufc television/ppv.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

This thread is hilarious. You know you can switch off at any moment? It's a fucking work.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

How on earth ANYONE can defend Cena no selling the beating to smile and shrug it off, they need their head testing i swear.:no:


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Cliffy Byro said:


> Would love to see Dana or Paul Heyman bury the fuck outta WWE on ufc television/ppv.


They're probably laughing at the stupidity of this company to fuck up something so simple. Basically proved that Dana is in a different league than Vince today as a promoter. Vince lost a lot of respect for this move.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Fuck Lesnar he's a whiny bitch - no one is bigger than the company. He does as he's told like the rest of the roster, and if he doesn't like it, he can fuck off back to the woods. He's totally unsafe and unprofessional, and Vince didn't need to bring him back. I never saw what the fuss was over him to begin with. He was overrated 8 years ago, and he's even more so now. I couldn't believe what I was seeing, when he started throwing those legit MMA elbow strikes, within seconds of the match begginng. Also, his Kimura looks like shit. The ironic thing is that he never used those elbows or the Kimura in the UFC... if he had he might not have got his arse kicked twice in a row.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

a punk mark calling lesnar a whiny bitch , gotta love the irony  


jk


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I have been watching wrestling for about 19 years now and I had not seen a main event like I did between Lesnar and Cena. I still to this minute of the day think it was a good move to let John Cena win. He needed the win, more so than Brock fucking Lesnar, the fact they did it without making Lesnar look weak at all was even better. He didn’t show up to win. He showed up to change the climate of the WWE and no one can disagree with that, he did that Sunday.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> They're probably laughing at the stupidity of this company to fuck up something so simple. Basically proved that Dana is in a different league than Vince today as a promoter. Vince lost a lot of respect for this move.


Everyone in WWE is more concern with soccer moms, shareholders & corporate sponsors then the fans.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Maybe this is the wrong thread for this, but what does this say about Cena the past few months with his unscripted BS and in a way double crossing Rock & now Brock..Interrupting Rock while he's trying to deliver his lines and basically smiling while Rock is trying to set a serious tone in the ring for their match and now Cena delivering a promo after the Extreme Rules match and making a little joke saying hi to his Mom and stuff when the original plan was for him to be stretchered out? Looks like bad business to me and Cena should be taken to task for this


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Cookie Monster said:


> I have been watching wrestling for about 19 years now and I had not seen a main event like I did between Lesnar and Cena. I still to this minute of the day think it was a good move to let John Cena win. He needed the win, more so than Brock fucking Lesnar, the fact they did it without making Lesnar look weak at all was even better. He didn’t show up to win. He showed up to change the climate of the WWE and no one can disagree with that, he did that Sunday.


Explain to me why Cena needed the win right NOW? Explain to me how it was a good idea to build up Lesnar as an unstoppable, MMA monster, only to have him lose in his first match back, to Cena, in the exact same manner we've been forced to see Super Cena win for the last 6 years? Explain to me how it wouldn't have been a better idea for Lesnar to bury Cena at ER, rampage for a month or two and have Cena come back with, god forbid, a slightly different persona, and THEN get his revenge/win over Lesnar?

Lesnar DOES look weak because of this, he beat the shit out of Cena for 20 minutes, only for Cena to bust him once with his chain and F-U him about a 1 foot drop onto a set of steps and win, and then completely no sell the supposed epic beating he received both immediately after the match AND the next night on Raw.

But yeah, Cena winning makes sense, the way Lesnar's being used makes sense, it all makes perfect sense...


----------



## bigdog40

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Simply Flawless said:


> How on earth ANYONE can defend Cena no selling the beating to smile and shrug it off, they need their head testing i swear.:no:




*sigh* he was wearing a sling on his arm to sell that he was hurt :no:. That's all he had to do. I guess you wanted to say that Lesnar beat him within an inch of his life and that he got lucky at Extreme Rules


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

In hindsight, I could see why Lesnar was frustrated but I do think he was playing it up by flipping out as he apparently did. If the initial plan was for Cena to be taken out on a stretcher ala Taker at WM27, that would have made much more sense than what actually went down. And to think I thought he was selling quite well after the match. Little did I know he was suppose to be completely incapacitated. I refuse to believe that Lesnar's character is dead, but the more I read upon the subject, they could have saved face by not even having an official winner at all and then doing the angle with Triple H.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I made sure to reserve judgement until last night's RAW.. 

After watching the opening and final segments, I can honestly say that Brock/Cena and Brock's return will go down in IWC/WWE history as one of the biggest botched angles of all time.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



NathWFC said:


> Explain to me why Cena needed the win right NOW? Explain to me how it was a good idea to build up Lesnar as an unstoppable, MMA monster, only to have him lose in his first match back, to Cena, in the exact same manner we've been forced to see Super Cena win for the last 6 years? Explain to me how it wouldn't have been a better idea for Lesnar to bury Cena at ER, rampage for a month or two and have Cena come back with, god forbid, a slightly different persona, and THEN get his revenge/win over Lesnar?
> 
> Lesnar DOES look weak because of this, he beat the shit out of Cena for 20 minutes, only for Cena to bust him once with his chain and F-U him about a 1 foot drop onto a set of steps and win, and then completely no sell the supposed epic beating he received both immediately after the match AND the next night on Raw.
> 
> But yeah, Cena winning makes sense, the way Lesnar's being used makes sense, it all makes perfect sense...


He's been the face of the fucking company for about 7 or 8 years now. Why the fuck is the man in the current era (or the past era whatever) losing to The Rock at Wrestlemania, Prince Fucking Albert on Raw and then going to go and lose to someone who hasn't been in a PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING for 7 years. In all honesty, it was a bad decision to even have them face each other within the first month of his return anyway but still.

I'm not condoning the way Cena won, I hate the whole Super Cena bullshit, but the win for me seemed like Lesnar forgot the whole "Pro wrestling" rules as he'd been away for so long, he pinned him ONCE the whole match (when the ref was down).. Cena capitalized on that. I mean Lesnar agreed to fucking let Cena win, he obviously didn't care that he lost. (what came after though clearly pissed him off, and me in fact)

He doesn't look weak. You said it yourself, he beat the shit out of him for 20 minutes, but you don't WIN matches by beating up opponents for 20 minutes, you win by pinning them and getting the 3 count. It took a fucking chain to the head and an AA on to steel steps to get the win, what more did you want? a machine gun shot to the fucking head? 

We are all annoyed at Cena, some even hate him. But Brock Lesnar clearly didn't mind about the way the match went (other then Cena "apparently" pulling the rope down and the speech afterwards) after all, he agreed to let Cena win at the end of the day so who are you or anyone else to question his decision?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

It was bullshit, Cookie Monster.

Pure and simple bullshit.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> It was bullshit, Cookie Monster.
> 
> Pure and simple bullshit.


I have absolutely no problem with the outcome of the match. What was bullshit for me was the ending of the PPV. The whole speech, was pathetic. Who ends a PPV that way? Watching it, I had the feeling that only Cena knew what was going on and most in the back had no idea.

If Lesnar had then literally fucked up Cena after the result and destroyed most things in sight, including cameramen, referee's etc. it would of had a much bigger appreciating from those watching and would probably of took most of the hate away from Cena actually winning.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



#Mark said:


> I made sure to reserve judgement until last night's RAW..
> 
> After watching the opening and final segments, I can honestly say that Brock/Cena and Brock's return will go down in IWC/WWE history as one of the biggest botched angles of all time.


Yeah, it was only after Raw went off the air when it crystalized just how truly fucked-up this whole deal is and was. 

I'd like to make a Rod Serling _Twilight Zone_ parody of WWE, with Vince McMahon landing from outer space as an alien being, bringing a book that is called _To Serve Cena_.

If you know the classic episode, you know how it ends.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Simply Flawless said:


> How on earth ANYONE can defend Cena no selling the beating to smile and shrug it off, they need their head testing i swear.:no:


Kayfabe lives... sadly.



Rock316AE said:


> They're probably laughing at the stupidity of this company to fuck up something so simple. Basically proved that Dana is in a different league than Vince today as a promoter. Vince lost a lot of respect for this move.


Vince lost my respect as soon he made Cena champion and made the goof unbeatable for over a fucking year by defeating past greats in the process like they were nothing.

That shit was utter, utter diabolical to say the least.


----------



## Lord Jericho

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



stonefort said:


> Telling people what they should or shouldn't give a fuck about is stupid. Some of us find the business side of WWE interesting, it's just a different way of being a fan.
> 
> I also follow the business side of the sports I follow and the TV and movies I'm a fan of.
> 
> I find that many fans transition to finding the business side of things more interesting as they get a little older. As kids we just care about the surface issues, as we get older and more knowledgeable we look deeper, we look behind the scenes.
> 
> Because the business issues are the real drivers. I follow the NHL. In the 90s the NHL expanded into the American South and Sunbelt and several teams left Canada. Now, 15 years later, we are seeing the reverse as teams in US are packing up and heading back to Canada. The Atlanta team moved to Winnipeg last year, and the Phoenix team is struggling to stay afloat while investors in Quebec are salivating to buy the team and move it back to Canada.
> 
> These issues have little to do with the on-ice performance, and everything to do with the behind the scenes business issues. When you look into those issues you can learn a lot. You see fan interest varies from city to city and what owners do to try and grow a fanbase. Some southern cities have been able to grow an NHL fanbase, while others haven't. You learn about how the horrible slow recovery under Obama has made it harder to hold on to the teams, while the natural resources boom in Canada has made Canada more attractive.
> 
> In contrast, I pretty much only watch the NBA finals each year and don't follow the business of the NBA at all, which probably has many of the same issues as the NHL, but not all. But if talk to somebody who does follow all the behind the scenes of contract issues and tv ratings and new arenas ... I wouldn't yell at them as not a true fan of the NBA. That would be silly.
> 
> A show I watch, Fringe, is always on the verge of cancellation. It's ratings are pretty low, but keeps getting renewed. Why? A normal TV show with such low ratings would have been canceled already. A lot has to do with the demographics it attracts as a quality sci-fi TV show.
> 
> And the business side of TV shows (and WWE is a TV show) drives storylines. TV shows will do stunt casting of idiot celebrities to try and boost ratings, even though the celebrity is a worse actor than the regular cast. Or a show with long story arcs will be losing ratings and be told by the executives to make each show a one and done story because those are easier to sell in syndication.
> 
> Business drives the products we see. Which is why many of us find it interesting to look behind the scenes. Remaining ignorant of the business side doesn't make you a "true fan" it just makes you less knowledgeable. Which is fine. I'm not interested in the behind the scenes business side of the fashion business. I just buy clothes occasionally. But some people get into that, and they are way more knowledgeable than me about clothes and fashion and how the industry works.
> 
> There is no "proper" way to be a fan of something. There is no such thing as a "true fan". You can enjoy something at many different levels. Each to his own.


Seeing things from the business side means you will only enjoy the product or show 7% of the time aka once in a full moon. It is pretty fucking stupid to act like you're in the business when you're nothing but a viewer.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

By Cena losing his matches once in a while it shows us that he's human and can be beat. The fact that he won in his match against Lesnar is a bit much. i would've had at least a double KO or something and prolong the feud and have them to two or three matches before a winner was decided. Looks like Lesnar will be "suspended" or fined. Then again lesnars attitude about it are immature to say the least having a fit backstage. i can understand his frustration but it seemed that the Brock will never grow up 8 years ago when he left nothing has changed. While i am a fan of him i think he's just what he said he was in it for the money and could care less about what others think of him. Hopefully things will work out in the end.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Lord Jericho said:


> Seeing things from the business side means you will only enjoy the product or show 7% of the time aka once in a full moon. It is pretty fucking stupid to act like you're in the business when you're nothing but a viewer.


I agree with that, but in Lesnar/Cena's case, the ending was not enjoyable at all. Not from a business point of view and definitely not from a fan's point of view. The Rock beating Cena accomplished the latter at the very least.


----------



## Lord Jericho

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



#Mark said:


> Is there something wrong with you?


He is right actually. You're a deluded brainwashed viewer.


----------



## Lord Jericho

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



mblonde09 said:


> Fuck Lesnar he's a whiny bitch - no one is bigger than the company. He does as he's told like the rest of the roster, and if he doesn't like it, he can fuck off back to the woods. He's totally unsafe and unprofessional, and Vince didn't need to bring him back. I never saw what the fuss was over him to begin with. He was overrated 8 years ago, and he's even more so now. I couldn't believe what I was seeing, when he started throwing those legit MMA elbow strikes, within seconds of the match begginng. Also, his Kimura looks like shit. The ironic thing is that he never used those elbows or the Kimura in the UFC... if he had he might not have got his arse kicked twice in a row.


Sorry to break it to ya, cry baby lol, but Brock Lesnar is indeed bigger than the WWE. Not only Brock, but so is The Rock. Hell if Jason Statham became a WWE superstar he would be bigger than the WWE and he is not even the biggest movie star in the world.


----------



## Colin Delaney

*Undertaker v Lesnar. Would you be into that?*

Well? Because I'm not sure I'd be into it. If Taker got into better shape it would make one helluva Survivor Series main event I think.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Undertaker v Lesnar. Would you be into that?*

Would I be into it of course, would be a good match wit ha good backstory. Problem is if they are going to have Lesnar work the stiff style for this entire run I would be worried about Taker's well being. Also, if a Taker/Lenar match is in the works I am on record as saying I would not want it to be at WM.


----------



## thelegendkiller

*Re: Undertaker v Lesnar. Would you be into that?*

No, I would prefer Lesnar fueding with HHH and Orton and defending the WWE title at Mania against The Rock.

Lesnar Vs HHH is going to be epic.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Undertaker v Lesnar. Would you be into that?*

Thats a wrestlemania main event right there, I wish we could see the Undertaker more, but he's WM only now, and it makes it all the more special.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Undertaker v Lesnar. Would you be into that?*

Undertaker vs Brock part 2 I would be so down for that


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Undertaker v Lesnar. Would you be into that?*

No, I'd rather have Cena vs Undertaker. Besides, if Lesnar lost his first match, how can I seriously doubt that Undertaker has any chance of losing?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Cookie Monster said:


> He's been the face of the fucking company for about 7 or 8 years now. Why the fuck is the man in the current era (or the past era whatever) losing to The Rock at Wrestlemania, Prince Fucking Albert on Raw and then going to go and lose to someone who hasn't been in a PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING for 7 years. In all honesty, it was a bad decision to even have them face each other within the first month of his return anyway but still.
> 
> I'm not condoning the way Cena won, I hate the whole Super Cena bullshit, but the win for me seemed like Lesnar forgot the whole "Pro wrestling" rules as he'd been away for so long, he pinned him ONCE the whole match (when the ref was down).. Cena capitalized on that. I mean Lesnar agreed to fucking let Cena win, he obviously didn't care that he lost. (what came after though clearly pissed him off, and me in fact)
> 
> He doesn't look weak. You said it yourself, he beat the shit out of him for 20 minutes, but you don't WIN matches by beating up opponents for 20 minutes, you win by pinning them and getting the 3 count. It took a fucking chain to the head and an AA on to steel steps to get the win, what more did you want? a machine gun shot to the fucking head?
> 
> We are all annoyed at Cena, some even hate him. But Brock Lesnar clearly didn't mind about the way the match went (other then Cena "apparently" pulling the rope down and the speech afterwards) after all, he agreed to let Cena win at the end of the day so who are you or anyone else to question his decision?



If the face of your company cannot survive 3 losses in the span of 4 weeks then he shouldn't be the face of your company...


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Undertaker v Lesnar. Would you be into that?*



Choke2Death said:


> No, I'd rather have Cena vs Undertaker. Besides, if Lesnar lost his first match, how can I seriously doubt that Undertaker has any chance of losing?


Triple H came close to beating The Undertaker the past two years. With Brock Lesnar/Triple H in the works, you'd pretty much have Brock Lesnar destroy Triple H without any look-in for HHH winning.

With Undertaker nearly losing to Triple H twice and having Lesnar walk right through Triple H, you'd see Lesnar as a proper threat to Taker, then when you have Undertaker beat him.

The only logical match after that really is John Cena, who HAS also beat Brock Lesnar.


----------



## metr0man

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

"No one is bigger than the company"...

That right there sums up everything wrong with the WWE in a nutshell. Why every time some angle starts to feel special (which leads to REAL drawing power), it gets dragged down to feeling "ordinary" (which leads to your standard variety cena main event monthly PPV buyrate that WWE has leveled out at in the past 5 years). 

YOU WANT OUR TALENTS TO FEEL LIKE THEY ARE BIGGER THAN THE COMPANY. They're supposed to be larger than life. That's how you build real draws. 

I knew WWE Creative was going to fuck this up the moment Lesnar shook Laurinitas' hands like an idiot. It was like how the "anti-authority" nWo came to WWE and kept praising Vince McMahon for bringing them in. LOL. How stupid. I get their "idiot logic" it probably went something like this: "We need to make sure Lesnar is booed! Hey, Jonny is a heel, we'll ally him with Jonny!" thus killing the Tyson-esque "bigger than the WWE" buzz around him. I think it's hilarious that they booked the first match from a dominent UFC champion megastar... to job to Cena. Wow. If they were determined to have Lesnar put someone over, keep him an unbeatable monster until Summerslam. You want your big drawing matches on big events to begin with.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Undertaker v Lesnar. Would you be into that?*



Cookie Monster said:


> Triple H came close to beating The Undertaker the past two years. With Brock Lesnar/Triple H in the works, you'd pretty much have Brock Lesnar destroy Triple H without any look-in for HHH winning.
> 
> With Undertaker nearly losing to Triple H twice and having Lesnar walk right through Triple H, you'd see Lesnar as a proper threat to Taker, then when you have Undertaker beat him.
> 
> The only logical match after that really is John Cena, who HAS also beat Brock Lesnar.


With the mention of HHH and Lesnar beating him. It'd go something like Taker > Lesnar > HHH. I just can't buy into it. Cena, on the other hand, makes me actually doubt the streak. Specially an "I Quit" match.

A streak match between Lesnar/Taker would have been perfect if Lesnar would have gone on a rampage and destroyed everyone in his way until Taker becomes his biggest challenge. But no, he lost his first match back just so Cena fans could sleep easy at night. Now while it makes the possibility of Lesnar winning a joke, it makes Cena even stronger if he would head into a WM feud with Taker.

And Cena has never beat Taker properly. He's pinned him in a one-on-one match back in 2003 but after a bunch of interference.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Just want to point this out (in mostly a joking fashion) but in regards to this whole Lesnar/Cena thing....

Cena has been losing matches lately...

Punk and Bryan were both World Champions going into WM and now are going to fued over the WWE title...

I got it, the WWE had Cena go over b/c Vince needed to have something that the IWC would complain about again. :vince2


----------



## mb1025

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



bigdog40 said:


> *sigh* he was wearing a sling on his arm to sell that he was hurt :no:. That's all he had to do. I guess you wanted to say that Lesnar beat him within an inch of his life and that he got lucky at Extreme Rules


If someone is beaten within a inch of their life, like you claim, they wouldn't get up 2 minutes later to talk to everyone. They would seek medical attention.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

For me, it was obvious during the match that when Lesnar starting using wrestling moves and turning more and more into a wrestler throughout the match that he became an "ordinary" guy. 

He started out as an all out machine, busting Cena open straight away. John Cena was taking it all. Lesnar then started trying to wrestle with him, German Suplexes etc. once Lesnar then done his knee in, he was weakened once more.


----------



## dave 1981

*Re: Undertaker v Lesnar. Would you be into that?*

I definitely want to see Undertaker/Lesnar a hell of a lot more than i want to see Rock/Lesnar which has absolutely zero interest from me but my stance right now is that all these older wrestlers being brought back should be used in feuds that have never been done before like Orton/Lesnar, Triple H/Lesnar and Punk/Lesnar. Don't get me wrong as i'm a much bigger fan of wrestling from back when the older wrestlers were around full time but how are the younger and less established wrestlers ever going to become stars if they are not elevated by the more established stars.

That being said though there are only two realistic options left for The Undertaker at WrestleMania 29 and that is John Cena and Brock Lesnar so if that means that we see Undertaker/Lesnar to avoid seeing two part time wrestlers main event in Rock/Lesnar then i'm all for it. If i could book the main event matches for WrestleMania 29 i'd do Cena/Rock for the WWE title, Undertaker/Lesnar, Punk/Triple H and Orton/Jericho although i would be just as happy with Undertaker/Jericho and Orton/Lesnar as well.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Undertaker v Lesnar. Would you be into that?*

honestly, I would prefer Brock/Taker than Brock/Rock.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Undertaker v Lesnar. Would you be into that?*

Not anymore. It would be all hype, but the promos and matches wouldn't be that good.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



#Mark said:


> I made sure to reserve judgement until last night's RAW..
> 
> After watching the opening and final segments, I can honestly say that Brock/Cena and Brock's return will go down in IWC/WWE history as one of the biggest botched angles of all time.


No doubt, I knew that the moment Brock lost clean, then to make things worse, Cena cut a promo like nothing happened, this is in the same caliber with every stupid decision of all time.


----------



## Colin Delaney

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

"This is a real feeling that you're feeling. Because I can feel it. I'm the reason you're feeling the way you're feeling


----------



## Tedious

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

If you build Lesnar as a fucking monster, have him actually beat Undertaker at SS, put Undertaker out, then return to fight again at Mania, it would really build suspense as to who would win.

I think it could work, although I would still prefer Cena/Taker, finally.


----------



## bboy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

bye bye brock, you gave cena everything you got and he still got up and did his speech and walked out.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

He didn't get from that Rock Bottom tho.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Colin Delaney said:


> "This is a real feeling that you're feeling. Because I can feel it. I'm the reason you're feeling the way you're feeling


Or something to that effect.



bboy said:


> bye bye brock, you gave cena everything you got and he still got up and did his speech and walked out.


Bboy is alive!!!! I was quite worried after WM and then not seeing him for a month.


----------



## Colin Delaney

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Tedious said:


> If you build Lesnar as a fucking monster, have him actually beat Undertaker at SS, put Undertaker out, then return to fight again at Mania, it would really build suspense as to who would win.
> 
> I think it could work, although I would still prefer Cena/Taker, finally.


This is what I was thinking.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I think they're going go to do Rock/Cena II, probably for the WWE Championship. I could easily see them having Rock enter The Royal Rumble match and win it, and have Cena take the WWE Championship at roughly the same time. _Or_, have Rock return and take the WWE Championship off the heel who defeats CM Punk for it, and then Cena wins the 'Rumble. Something along those lines. 

As much as I was originally in opposition to Rock/Cena at Wrestlemania XXVIII being for the WWE Championship, I'm at peace with it being at the center of a second feud between them. They could even get out of the "Once in a Lifetime" advertising by saying that this match is simply destined to happen again (because of the aforementioned booking). And I honestly think the WWE Championship could use the elevated prestige of actually being in the true main event angle at Wrestlemania again against arguably the two biggest stars pro wrestling has seen in the last decade coming off the heels of Austin's retirement. 

Lesnar/Undertaker for the Streak makes sense. _Especially_ if Cena is to have another match with The Rock, then there's literally no one else who's available. Triple H/Undertaker is *done*, they cannot ever revisit that following the HIAC match at this year's Wrestlemania and the immediate aftermath with the three men standing together like that. The whole DX/Undertaker saga is finally over. Meanwhile, there's no one on the roster who poses a legitimate threat to The Streak. Smart marks will say Lesnar has no chance but a bunch of casuals would probably he hooked with a halfway solid build-up.

After that, they'll probably finally set up Cena/Undertaker for the Streak as your main event of Wrestlemania 30.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



metr0man said:


> "No one is bigger than the company"...
> 
> That right there sums up everything wrong with the WWE in a nutshell. Why every time some angle starts to feel special (which leads to REAL drawing power), it gets dragged down to feeling "ordinary" (which leads to your standard variety cena main event monthly PPV buyrate that WWE has leveled out at in the past 5 years).
> 
> *YOU WANT OUR TALENTS TO FEEL LIKE THEY ARE BIGGER THAN THE COMPANY. They're supposed to be larger than life. That's how you build real draws.*
> 
> I knew WWE Creative was going to fuck this up the moment Lesnar shook Laurinitas' hands like an idiot. It was like how the "anti-authority" nWo came to WWE and kept praising Vince McMahon for bringing them in. LOL. How stupid. I get their "idiot logic" it probably went something like this: "We need to make sure Lesnar is booed! Hey, Jonny is a heel, we'll ally him with Jonny!" thus killing the Tyson-esque "bigger than the WWE" buzz around him. I think it's hilarious that they booked the first match from a dominent UFC champion megastar... to job to Cena. Wow. If they were determined to have Lesnar put someone over, keep him an unbeatable monster until Summerslam. You want your big drawing matches on big events to begin with.


Nonsense. I'll give you a list of "bigger than the company" guys and what they did:

Hulk Hogan:
*Walked out of the company claiming he was "burned out" then went to the competitor and attempted to put WWE out of business. 

Ultimate Warrior:
*personality problems, held vince up for money, no-showed events after he was forgiven and brought back. 

Stone Cold Steve Austin:
*no showed an event when he was booked to lose (ironically to brock lesnar). 

The Rock:
*Left to do mediocre action flicks and disney movies (by far the most reliable of those mentioned so far). Wanted to distance himself from the E so he decided that he didn't want to be called "The Rock" anymore, he wanted to be called by his given name. 

Brock Lesnar:
Abandoned the wwe for the NFL, said that wrestling "the worst 2 years of my life" (paraphrased) and went to UFC where they trashed WWE relentlessly every time he was on the screen. 

The difference is Lesnar had his chance to be face of the company and HE QUIT. He wanted to go home and play football. He had his shot. You can be mad but that's the truth.

All the mediocre drawing guys like Bret Hart & Shawn Michaels etc are the most loyal guys they ever had. All the biggest top guys, the "bigger than wwe guys" left Vince hanging. So why would you continue to do that when you don't have to? Cena is a company guy so Lesnar had to drop that match, so what?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar lost so much spark in such a short amount of time.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Colin Delaney said:


> "This is a real feeling that you're feeling. Because I can feel it. I'm the reason you're feeling the way you're feeling


Still better than:

"What a day, what a day! The energy of this sold out crowd is amazing and can only be felt in a WWE event. Today I am in Chicago and although I may not be Chicago's favorite son, I made my debut in this town and CM Punk defeated me for the WWE Championship in this very arena. This is a WRESTLING TOWN! I rise above hate and hustle, loyalty and respect is my moral code. I never give up and that's why Kane can try all he wants but I will always keep rising above hate! Whether you love me or hate me, you have the right to think how you want about me. That's why we love doing this, it's because of crowds like you! Dwayne keeps on leaving but I am always here. I bust my ass every day and fulfill Make-a-Wishes as much as I can and there are some of our soldiers over there proudly defending this country! And over there is a wonderful family I met earlier today and they are having the time of their lives right now. There are certain people in this building that say "Cena sucks" and I am okay with that, I've been called a lot worse but I will not change who I am and will not give up on those who wear their colors proud! Whether you love me or hate me, thank you for joining us in this wonderful event!"

Shit, I just wrote down 95% of Cena's promos in the last two years and some of them from way back, starting out after the night following New Year's Evolution 2006.


----------



## Colin Delaney

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Choke2Death said:


> Still better than:
> 
> "What a day, what a day! The energy of this sold out crowd is amazing and can only be felt in a WWE event. Today I am in Chicago and although I may not be Chicago's favorite son, I made my debut in this town and CM Punk defeated me for the WWE Championship in this very arena. This is a WRESTLING TOWN! I rise above hate and hustle, loyalty and respect is my moral code. I never give up and that's why Kane can try all he wants but I will always keep rising above hate! Whether you love me or hate me, you have the right to think how you want about me. That's why we love doing this, it's because of crowds like you! Dwayne keeps on leaving but I am always here. I bust my ass every day and fulfill Make-a-Wishes as much as I can and there are some of our soldiers over there proudly defending this country! And over there is a wonderful family I met earlier today and they are having the time of their lives right now. There are certain people in this building that say "Cena sucks" and I am okay with that, I've been called a lot worse but I will not change who I am and will not give up on those who wear their colors proud! Whether you love me or hate me, thank you for joining us in this wonderful event!"
> 
> Shit, I just wrote down 95% of Cena's promos in the last two years and some of them from way back, starting out after the night following New Year's Evolution 2006.


No. You think feelfeelfeel is better than that. And isn't docent showcase most of what Cena's said since 2006 because his reaction has never been this gray. At leas he can speak with passion and conviction. Also, you had to make up something to try and make John look stupid. I have/had a direct quote.


"He signed da deaal!"


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Lesnar lost so much spark in such a short amount of time.


I still can't believe how they managed to fuck this up, unreal. 

***biggest drawing UFC champion of all time, $5million for 30 dates, most credible wrestler of all time and a legit monster: jobbing clean his first match back to a smiley guy in colorful shirts***


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> I still can't believe how they managed to fuck this up, unreal.
> 
> ***biggest drawing UFC champion of all time, $5million for 30 dates, most credible wrestler of all time and a legit monster: jobbing clean his first match back to a smiley guy in colorful shirts***


Very true. This is crazy stuff. I don't nitpick too much but that really bothered me with what they pulled.

Also, lol @ the Dana pic. That is EXACTLY what hes doing.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



jonoaries said:


> Nonsense. I'll give you a list of "bigger than the company" guys and what they did:
> 
> Hulk Hogan:
> *Walked out of the company claiming he was "burned out" then went to the competitor and attempted to put WWE out of business.
> 
> Ultimate Warrior:
> *personality problems, held vince up for money, no-showed events after he was forgiven and brought back.
> 
> Stone Cold Steve Austin:
> *no showed an event when he was booked to lose (ironically to brock lesnar).
> 
> The Rock:
> *Left to do mediocre action flicks and disney movies (by far the most reliable of those mentioned so far). Wanted to distance himself from the E so he decided that he didn't want to be called "The Rock" anymore, he wanted to be called by his given name.
> 
> Brock Lesnar:
> Abandoned the wwe for the NFL, said that wrestling "the worst 2 years of my life" (paraphrased) and went to UFC where they trashed WWE relentlessly every time he was on the screen.
> 
> The difference is Lesnar had his chance to be face of the company and HE QUIT. He wanted to go home and play football. He had his shot. You can be mad but that's the truth.
> 
> All the mediocre drawing guys like Bret Hart & Shawn Michaels etc are the most loyal guys they ever had. All the biggest top guys, the "bigger than wwe guys" left Vince hanging. So why would you continue to do that when you don't have to? Cena is a company guy so Lesnar had to drop that match, so what?


Shawn & Bret have done some disloyal shit to WWE in the past.


As far as The Rock goes, he didn't want to not call himself The Rock to distance himself. He only wanted to call himself Dwayne Johnson to establish it as the actor and The Rock as the wrestler. He embraced The Rock as a nickname (which it is) and used Dwayne formally and in acting. I dont see the problem here. Rock didn't really do anything out the ordinary. I dont see how Rock classifies as someone who left Vince "hanging." He never walked out on the guy/WWE to go do these so called "mediocre" films. He did his time, worked his full contract, quietly retired, and moved on. All while still praising the WWE through the years and made 3 appearances.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



jonoaries said:


> Nonsense. I'll give you a list of "bigger than the company" guys and what they did:
> 
> Hulk Hogan:
> *Walked out of the company claiming he was "burned out" then went to the competitor and attempted to put WWE out of business.
> 
> Ultimate Warrior:
> *personality problems, held vince up for money, no-showed events after he was forgiven and brought back.
> 
> Stone Cold Steve Austin:
> *no showed an event when he was booked to lose (ironically to brock lesnar).
> 
> The Rock:
> *Left to do mediocre action flicks and disney movies (by far the most reliable of those mentioned so far). Wanted to distance himself from the E so he decided that he didn't want to be called "The Rock" anymore, he wanted to be called by his given name.
> 
> Brock Lesnar:
> Abandoned the wwe for the NFL, said that wrestling "the worst 2 years of my life" (paraphrased) and went to UFC where they trashed WWE relentlessly every time he was on the screen.
> 
> The difference is Lesnar had his chance to be face of the company and HE QUIT. He wanted to go home and play football. He had his shot. You can be mad but that's the truth.
> 
> All the mediocre drawing guys like Bret Hart & Shawn Michaels etc are the most loyal guys they ever had. All the biggest top guys, the "bigger than wwe guys" left Vince hanging. So why would you continue to do that when you don't have to? Cena is a company guy so Lesnar had to drop that match, so what?


Like this guy doesn't prove what's wrong with the business today. fpalm Lot of us don't defend what Brock did but damn... he is bigger than the company if you like it or not. Stop being butthurt because Cena is a joke compared to these REAL legends of the business. Good thing for you mate, Vince shares your feelings and anger towards some of these guys and because of that, the product is a joke along with their perthetic excuse of a top babyface.

LOL at you defending Shawn and Bret :lmao :lmao Montreal Screwjob anyone??? By the way, Vince left The Rock hanging where he didn't renew his contract in 2005 and turned his attention in making Mr. I Don't Pander the worse top babyface in wrestling history.

Vince Screwed Vince.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Colin Delaney said:


> No. You think feelfeelfeel is better than that. And isn't docent showcase most of what Cena's said since 2006 because his reaction has never been this gray. At leas he can speak with passion and conviction. Also, you had to make up something to try and make John look stupid. I have/had a direct quote.
> 
> 
> "He signed da deaal!"


He's done that exact promo so many times, that I had to put the pieces together. You want examples? Here I'll put up a few.

The night after New Year's Revolution 06, the night after WM22, Piper's Pit, final Raw before 2012, first Raw of 2012 after Kane's deep year-ending promo, Raw before Elimination Chamber 2012.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> I still can't believe how they managed to fuck this up, unreal.
> 
> ***biggest drawing UFC champion of all time, $5million for 30 dates, most credible wrestler of all time and a legit monster: jobbing clean his first match back to a smiley guy in colorful shirts***


Oh, wow...I know this is a troll, but really? Jobbing clean? Granted the ending to the match was awful, but he didnt fucking job...


----------



## Colin Delaney

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Choke2Death said:


> He's done that exact promo so many times, that I had to put the pieces together. You want examples? Here I'll put up a few.
> 
> The night after New Year's Revolution 06, the night after WM22, Piper's Pit, final Raw before 2012, first Raw of 2012 after Kane's deep year-ending promo, Raw before Elimination Chamber 2012.


And still somehow manages to be better than Bork Laser. But I feel you bro, I feel you feeling these feelings that I made you feel.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Very true. This is crazy stuff. I don't nitpick too much but that really bothered me with what they pulled.
> 
> Also, lol @ the Dana pic. That is EXACTLY what hes doing.


Makes you wonder how a guy like Dana would have book Brock, I'm sure he would do 10 times better even on his first wrestling program booking. There's no excuse or explanation for what Vince did there.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Colin Delaney said:


> And still somehow manages to be better than Bork Laser. But I feel you bro, I feel you feeling these feelings that I made you feel.


Yes... better in "make you wanna shot yourself" way. At least Bork has some comical appeal. Y'know, like that awesome promo McGillicutty cut on NXT a couple of years back?


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



> All the mediocre drawing guys like* Bret Hart* & *Shawn Michaels* etc are the most loyal guys they ever had. All the biggest top guys, the "bigger than wwe guys" left Vince hanging. So why would you continue to do that when you don't have to? Cena is a company guy so Lesnar had to drop that match, so what?


both guys who are huge marks for their ego , now you could make an argument for bret because he has a clean record , however Shawn was the biggest prick in the 90's , saying shawn was a "company man" back then is like saying Osama was all for world peace .. the guy backstabbed everybody and made people's lives miserable , he made everyone his enemy 
backstabbing wrestlers and getting them fired and sleeping with your co-workers' wives and snorting coke and popping pills with your pals doesn't make you a company man at all




> Hulk Hogan:
> *Walked out of the company claiming he was "burned out" then went to the competitor and attempted to put WWE out of business.


lol no , he didn't walk out , he got older and retired then went on to a movie career , then about a year later WCW offered him loads of money and he took the offer .. 



> The Rock:
> *he wanted to be called by his given name.


WHAT AN ASSHOLE !!



> Ultimate Warrior:
> *personality problems, held vince up for money, no-showed events after he was forgiven and brought back.


i take it you watched the DVD and believed everything said , you do know that in 1996 the reason he no-showed the event was because his father died and he had to be with his family right ?


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



TheF1BOB said:


> Like this guy doesn't prove what's wrong with the business today. fpalm Lot of us don't defend what Brock did but damn... *he is bigger than the company if you like it or not. Stop being butthurt because Cena is a joke compared to these REAL legends of the business.* Good thing for you mate, Vince shares your feelings and anger towards some of these guys and because of that, the product is a joke along with their perthetic excuse of a top babyface.
> 
> *LOL at you defending Shawn and Bret :lmao :lmao Montreal Screwjob anyone???* BTW, Vince left The Rock hanging where he didn't renew his contract in 2005 and concertrated in making Cena the worse top babyface in wrestling history.
> 
> Vince Screwed Vince.


#1--The ad hominem attack of me being a cena fan for one is not true and two is not relevant. Lesnar is "bigger than the company" okay fine so all of you need to let him losing go, the shit is not that important anyway. 

If anything you and those of your ilk are the butthurt ones. I had no horse in the race Lesnar sucks and so does John Cena, neither one winning makes or breaks my wrestling experience. 

#2--The Montreal thing was Vince being disloyal to Bret, not necessarily the other way around. Vince didn't trust him, so he screwed bret over. He was also fighting for the life of his company at the time. 
Vince orchestrated Bret leaving but didn't trust Bret to show up w/o a contract to drop the belt on RAW. Bret was being an asshole but he probably wouldn't have done what Madusa or Ric Flair had done and that's take the title to the competitor. 
That's what Vince feared and he felt he made the right decision.


----------



## Colin Delaney

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Choke2Death said:


> Yes... better in "make you wanna shot yourself" way. At least Bork has some comical appeal. Y'know, like that awesome promo McGillicutty cut on NXT a couple of years back?


Comic appeal in an omg he's so horrible way. I feel you though man, feels.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

You know, anyone in the thread defending Cena winning at the PPV, I would disagree with them and think they didn't know anything about pro-wrestling. But that's their opinion and they're entitled to it, so we'll just disagree. I didn't really feel like arguing because people were just grasping for straws to try to defend the decision the very first night.

But reading all of the arguments before RAW after Extreme Rules and then seeing people STILL trying to defend Cena winning, despite all of their "explanations" being completely killed on RAW? Now people are just being dense.

We all know it was a bad decision. Now we have proof, via RAW, that it was a bad decision and there's not some miracle "big picture." We even have Dave Meltzer reporting that WWE are looking to use Brock to put wrestlers over before he flakes out and that's it.

What more is it going to take for you people to just admit that you were wrong and Cena winning was the wrong decision? It was 100% matter-of-fact the wrong decision.

Instead, people are trying to bitch about a rumored backstage tantrum and shit.

Brock should have won at the PPV. 100%. Period. That's it. That's the end of the conversation. There's no argument. There's no opinion. If you think Cena should have won, you're just wrong. Just straight up wrong. It's not a subjective opinion. It's not "well, I like this guy more." You're just wrong.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



> Following the Extreme Rules PPV on Sunday, there was a huge backstage blow-up involving Brock Lesnar.
> 
> According to several sources, Lesnar lost it on a number of WWE officials and began ripping apart a dressing room, upset over the John Cena promo that closed the PPV.
> 
> The original plan was for Cena, despite winning, to be so beaten that he was carried out of the building, leaving an opening for Lesnar to brag that while he had lost the battle on a fluke, he had won the war.
> 
> When Cena decided to address the audience, Lesnar perceived it as Cena double crossing him and lost in on WWE officials. It's not yet known how they calmed him down, but tonight's angle with HHH was planned in advance as a way to remove Lesnar from TV.
> 
> Sources within the company have indicated that Lesnar's current deal only requires him to work two dates minimum per month.


Has the above been posted yet???? *Pwinsider.com*

:lmao


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

:lmao Didn't see that until now. Hilarious.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rocky Mark said:


> both guys who are huge marks for their ego , now you could make an argument for bret because he has a clean record , however Shawn was the biggest prick in the 90's ,


Shawn was a prick to other wrestlers and a thorn in vince's ass, he was no saint but he didn't run out on him. Compared to all the other guys that did. 






> lol no , he didn't walk out , he got older and retired then went on to a movie career , then about a year later WCW offered him loads of money and he took the offer ..


That's pretty much what I said that he was "burned out" and left then went to the competitor. 




> WHAT AN ASSHOLE !!


I also said the rock was reliable which is more than the others, he was known as The Rock, that actually helped his career. Strangely he went back to Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson recently too..hmmm.




> i take it you watched the DVD and believed everything said , you do know that in 1996 the reason he no-showed the event was because his father died and he had to be with his family right ?


Yes his father died, but vince is a businessman, you don't truly believe a man's father dies and because of it he no shows and vince fires him do you? Warrior had a history of bizarre behavior, he got fired because Vince didn't buy his story. He did much worse and Vince kept him around, so apparently there was more to it than that.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Makes you wonder how a guy like Dana would have book Brock, I'm sure he would do 10 times better even on his first wrestling program booking. There's no excuse or explanation for what Vince did there.


Dana has and always respected how UFC works. Vince hasn't respected the business since the Attitude Era and that was how long ago??? Saying that, that was to do with WCW being so fucking edgey and cool at the time so Vince has no choice to follow suit. When you think about, is Vince any good at all by making decisions on his own terms beacuse the last 7-8 years say HELL NO!!!


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



ZigglerMark83 said:


> Oh, wow...I know this is a troll, but really? Jobbing clean? Granted the ending to the match was awful, but he didnt fucking job...


The definition of the word "job" in wrestling terms is to lose a match, there was no interference so yeah he jobbed clean....


----------



## Example

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I think the WWE booking Lesnar to take out Triple H the night after the loss to Cena was the only way they could salvage some of his momentum from the return. They have portrayed him as the badass pre Extreme Rules as if we can just forget the loss due to the mess he left Cena in and now Triple H.

I'm looking forward to see how this develops in the next few weeks.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Colin Delaney said:


> Comic appeal in an omg he's so horrible way. I feel you though man, feels.


Doesn't matter which way. This promo below is better than any of Cena's "rise above hate" speeches and you don't have to be a genius to figure out why:






"So bad it's good" > "So boring, I wanna shoot myself".


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



TheF1BOB said:


> Dana has and always respected how UFC works. Vince hasn't respected the business since the Attitude Era and that was how long ago??? Saying that, that was to do with WCW being so fucking edgey and cool at the time so Vince has no choice to follow suit. When you think about, is Vince any good at all by making decisions on his own terms beacuse the last 7-8 years say HELL NO!!!


You're really going to say that Vince hasn't made any good decisions in the past 7-8 years? And if so, why do you still watch? Honest question.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Example said:


> I think the WWE booking Lesnar to take out Triple H the night after the loss to Cena was the only way they could salvage some of his momentum from the return. They have portrayed him as the badass pre Extreme Rules as if we can just forget the loss due to the mess he left Cena in and now Triple H.
> 
> I'm looking forward to see how this develops in the next few weeks.


Triple H is never even on the damn show. So he comes back and gets "injured" and now...he'll never be on the damn show. What exactly has changed? And it's just going to lead to Triple H beating Brock Lesnar too most likely.



Brye said:


> You're really going to say that Vince hasn't made any good decisions in the past 7-8 years? And if so, why do you still watch? Honest question.


I'm more interested to hear what you think were good decisions...Whenever a situation arises that should be easy money they somehow manage to fuck it up. A lot of the time due to ego or because they want to "swerve" people from expecting and predicting the logical outcome.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> You're really going to say that Vince hasn't made any good decisions in the past 7-8 years? And if so, why do you still watch? Honest question.


When it involves Cena I would say he has rarely made a good decision.


----------



## Example

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Walk-In said:


> Triple H is never even on the damn show. So he comes back and gets "injured" and now...he'll never be on the damn show. What exactly has changed? And it's just going to lead to Triple H beating Brock Lesnar too most likely.


So you're saying it is no big deal taking out someone like Triple H in the way Brock did and thats the reason why the promo happened, knew there was going to be a match as soon as I heard Triple H was gonna be on RAW.

It is good build up and I can't see Brock loosing to Triple H aswell if that happens I can seriously see there being a fallout.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Walk-In said:


> I'm more interested to hear what you think were good decisions...Whenever a situation arises that should be easy money they somehow manage to fuck it up. A lot of the time due to ego or because they want to "swerve" people from expecting and predicting the logical outcome.


Benoit winning at WM XX
Batista in 2005
Batista in 2010
Angle in early 2006
JBL's title run
Jeff Hardy in 2008 and 2009

Just to name a few. I'm not really fit to answer that because it's not really the big money feuds that get me in.

As for Cena stuff, I'd say he had good years in '06, '08 and '11.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> You're really going to say that Vince hasn't made any good decisions in the past 7-8 years? And if so, why do you still watch? Honest question.


Regarding how the product has drastically fallen over the years, his methods come into question, no doubt. Why I watch??? Always be a WWE fan no matter what, even though it pains me constantly these days to watch this show, but as the saying goes, Once a fan, ALWAYS a fan.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Example said:


> So you're saying it is no big deal taking out someone like Triple H in the way Brock did and thats the reason why the promo happened, knew there was going to be a match as soon as I heard Triple H was gonna be on RAW.
> 
> It is good build up and I can't see Brock losing to Triple H as well if that happens I can seriously see there being a fallout.


Was it a big deal when Sheamus did it? No because Triple H just came back and Pedigreed his ass through a table like it was an afterthought.

You're seriously going to bet against Triple H, the man set to take over the company, in a match in a WWE ring involving an "outsider" that has burned WWE in the past? Really?

There's already fallout and it's because WWE already fucked up in a way that they can't recover from. They're already in recovery mode AFTER THE VERY FIRST MATCH. The literally fucked it up on the very first opportunity. It takes legit talent to be that obtuse and inept. I have no idea how they have lasted this long with such terrible business sense.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



TheF1BOB said:


> Regarding how the product has drastically fallen over the years, his methods come into question, no doubt. Why I watch??? Always be a WWE fan no matter what, even though it pains me constantly these days to watch this show, but as the saying goes, Once a fan, ALWAYS a fan.


Fair enough, just figure from a fan standpoint if you haven't been enjoying it for a while, it must be hard to watch.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> Benoit winning at WM XX
> Batista in 2005
> Batista in 2010
> Angle in early 2006
> JBL's title run
> Jeff Hardy in 2008 and 2009
> 
> Just to name a few. I'm not really fit to answer that because it's not really the big money feuds that get me in.
> 
> As for Cena stuff, I'd say he had good years in '06, '08 and '11.


I'll give you Batista. But Benoit made zero money and we know how that turned out. Angle was an addict. So was Jeff Hardy. So from the "few" that you named, I think one, maybe two are even worth discussion.

Vince is an idiot, in my opinion. People trying to call him a genius? That's a joke. He's just the guy that banded the territories and moved to cable first. That's it. He should have went out of business during the Monday Night Wars but somehow, almost unfathomably, WCW was even more inept than WWF. It's like watching two armless retards try to fist fight.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Benoit's victory is one of the greatest booking decisions ever. Regardless of how they treat him now, this is a moment never to be forgotten:


----------



## Kid Kablam

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> You're really going to say that Vince hasn't made any good decisions in the past 7-8 years? And if so, why do you still watch? Honest question.


Cause it's a drug and we're addicted?

Serious answer.

I like WWE programming because I love big time wrestling, even if I prefer ROH style. I want the large crowds, the lights, the brands, the big fight feel. Those colors, the Red for Raw and the Blue for Smackdown draw just as well as any of their big stars.

Also I don't think that Vince has blown every decision for the past 7-8 years, he's just not done done anything to add to what he has. He's like a team nursing a late 4th quarter lead, only this game has no end, and you can't keep punting big decisions into infinity.


----------



## Kid Kablam

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



just1988 said:


> The reason Lesnar put Cena over is simple. Cena's the WWE's biggest star, how bad would it look for a guy to come from a rival organisation (having been beaten the last few times he fought there) and then went on to whoop Cena's ass? The WWE would look like a joke...they made that mistake at Wrestlemania, this could have been a time where they could of justified it as Cena's on a losing streak after Rock and Tensai beat him but unfortunately WWE decided to revert back to shape with Cena on top, which you can't blame them for because he's money.


But the point is that Lesner isn't playing by everyone else's rules. Cena came into the match expecting a wrestling match, and Brock turned it into a brawl. Cena didn't lose because he's inferior to Brock, he lost because he misjudged Brock and came in with the wrong strategy.

It's like Drago vs Apollo. Apollo thought it was an exhibition match, Drago decided it was a death match. Does that mean that Drago is better than Apollo? No, it means Apollo misjudged the situation.

As it stands, Cena misjudged the situation, slightly, took his beating, then made the usual adjustments you make in a match/game to win. There was nothing out of the ordinary that he did to win. He adjusted. Shrug. Nothing more to see.

This company has lost any sense of long term story telling. It's month to month and this is the worst case of blowing your load since the invasion. Is there logic to letting Cena win? Yeah, maintaining the status quo, and the short payoff. Now think what they could have done with Cena in exile, while Brock runs over the rest of the roster until Cena comes back with a new Attitude.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Kid Kablam said:


> Cause it's a drug and we're addicted?
> 
> Serious answer.
> 
> I like WWE programming because I love big time wrestling, even if I prefer ROH style. I want the large crowds, the lights, the brands, the big fight feel. Those colors, the Red for Raw and the Blue for Smackdown draw just as well as any of their big stars.
> 
> Also I don't think that Vince has blown every decision for the past 7-8 years, he's just not done done anything to add to what he has. He's like a team nursing a late 4th quarter lead, only this game has no end, and you can't keep punting big decisions into infinity.


We're all like people in a battered relationship trying to tell our friends that the person beating us isn't _that_ bad.

Every year, WWE will trot out something that gives us a semblance of hope. They'll tell us they're sorry, it won't happen again and that they love us. Then they just beat the fuck out of us the rest of the year.

A couple years ago, it was The Nexus angle.
Last year, it was the "Summer of Punk."
This year it is Brock Lesnar.

But just like the other years, we're still getting black eyes.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Kid Kablam said:


> Cause it's a drug and we're addicted?
> 
> Serious answer.
> 
> I like WWE programming because I love big time wrestling, even if I prefer ROH style. I want the large crowds, the lights, the brands, the big fight feel. Those colors, the Red for Raw and the Blue for Smackdown draw just as well as any of their big stars.
> 
> *Also I don't think that Vince has blown every decision for the past 7-8 years, he's just not done done anything to add to what he has. He's like a team nursing a late 4th quarter lead, only this game has no end, and you can't keep punting big decisions into infinity.*


Good analogy. 

Vince doesn't take risks because he doesn't have to. He's reverted back to his thought process of the late 80s-early 90s. 

For Vince the game is over, there is no competition. Nobody produces the product he does on the level he produces it on. No reason to rattle cages or make unnecessary changes. 

He stopped booking long term for different reasons however. As the E became a conglomerate, he's not just playing with house money anymore. Stockholders demand immediate returns on their investments so Vince has to make big money decisions without looking forward. Those quarterly reports run his world now.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Walk-In said:


> I'll give you Batista. But Benoit made zero money and we know how that turned out.


Ratings rose to as high as the mid-4s during Benoit's reign, something HHH failed to do previously. Plus buyrates for ppvs(Summerslam 2004) were higher than 2003.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Marv95 said:


> Ratings rose to as high as the mid-4s during Benoit's reign, something HHH failed to do previously. Plus buyrates for ppvs(Summerslam 2004) were higher than 2003.


Chris Benoit was the world champion & on the mid card. It didn't have anything to do with him. The shows weren't built around him whatsoever. He was a transitional champion in every sense of the phrase. You can't be a world champion for an extended period of time in WWE if you can't talk and being a great worker has very little to do with it as well. It just matters if you can sell tickets. Chris Benoit could not.

That being said, I'm glad the likes of him, Guerrero & Mysterio all had title reigns. But this is about good business decisions, which I don't think they were. But fuck were those three talented as hell. Some of the best ever.


----------



## Kid Kablam

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



jonoaries said:


> Good analogy.
> 
> 
> He stopped booking long term for different reasons however. As the E became a conglomerate, he's not just playing with house money anymore. Stockholders demand immediate returns on their investments so Vince has to make big money decisions without looking forward. Those quarterly reports run his world now.


I don't really accept this, simply because his investors don't have controlling shares in the company, and don't know the wrestling business. I imagine that WWE has ways of justifying nearly everything they do, just as Target has a way of getting tax breaks by donating unsold merchandise to off set stock cost (not stock market cost, but the cost of their store room stock). There's always a way for Vince to tell people "We are doing things in our best interest." Let's put it this way, if he can justify the continuation of WWE films, he can justify a bad buy rate, or a bad storyline.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

When Benoit became champion, business increased. Period. Of course the only guy that was really moving the needle in 2004 was the Rock during his appearances. That's when they got over 4.1 or better.


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Benoit WAS transitional champion.


----------



## metr0man

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



jonoaries said:


> Nonsense. I'll give you a list of "bigger than the company" guys and what they did:
> 
> Hulk Hogan:
> *Walked out of the company claiming he was "burned out" then went to the competitor and attempted to put WWE out of business.
> 
> Ultimate Warrior:
> *personality problems, held vince up for money, no-showed events after he was forgiven and brought back.
> 
> Stone Cold Steve Austin:
> *no showed an event when he was booked to lose (ironically to brock lesnar).
> 
> The Rock:
> *Left to do mediocre action flicks and disney movies (by far the most reliable of those mentioned so far). Wanted to distance himself from the E so he decided that he didn't want to be called "The Rock" anymore, he wanted to be called by his given name.
> 
> Brock Lesnar:
> Abandoned the wwe for the NFL, said that wrestling "the worst 2 years of my life" (paraphrased) and went to UFC where they trashed WWE relentlessly every time he was on the screen.
> 
> The difference is Lesnar had his chance to be face of the company and HE QUIT. He wanted to go home and play football. He had his shot. You can be mad but that's the truth.
> 
> All the mediocre drawing guys like Bret Hart & Shawn Michaels etc are the most loyal guys they ever had. All the biggest top guys, the "bigger than wwe guys" left Vince hanging. So why would you continue to do that when you don't have to? Cena is a company guy so Lesnar had to drop that match, so what?


Lol. Three of the Five names you mentioned ARE THE BIGGEST DRAWS AND MONEYMAKERS IN WWE HISTORY.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Walk-In said:


> Chris Benoit was the world champion & on the mid card. It didn't have anything to do with him. The shows weren't built around him whatsoever. He was a transitional champion in every sense of the phrase. You can't be a world champion for an extended period of time in WWE if you can't talk and being a great worker has very little to do with it as well. It just matters if you can sell tickets. Chris Benoit could not.
> 
> That being said, I'm glad the likes of him, Guerrero & Mysterio all had title reigns. But this is about good business decisions, which I don't think they were. But fuck were those three talented as hell. Some of the best ever.


But Benoit main evented every PPV he was on as champion save for Bad Blood. Looking through the ratings, Benoit's time as champion had higher ratings than most of the episodes _after_ he lost the title. Great talker or not, Benoit was always very over with the crowd and fans just loved him. He's probably the exception to the "mic skills" rule and even then, he is not nearly as bad as some like to say.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



AthenaMark said:


> When Benoit became champion, business increased. Period.


So you're saying that making Chris Benoit World Champion was a good business decision then, because that's what the conversation is and what we're discussing.

I mean, I could just look up the numbers, but I'm way too lazy.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Benoit was a decent draw, he's in the top 10 of the decade in the Observer list. Benoit was a believable intense machine which is why he could easily beat every wrestler at any time, they also gave him great presentation. 2003-2004 was a dead period for WWE after the boom, was very hard to draw big(by AE standards, because today's period is not even close)until Batista as the biggest game-changer of the decade did it in 2005.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Here's where I differ from you guys. It doesn't matter to me that maybe Benoit's reign didn't increase business, it was something in 2004 that I truly enjoyed and one of the reasons it's my favorite year of WWE.

I don't think an situation has to do huge business for it to be good. The ending of WM XX was perfect and I wouldn't have enjoyed it more if it were anyone else.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Do you think they had Lesnar "kayfabe" break HHH's arm to write HHH off of TV for even longer? I mean, wasn't the first time we saw him since Mania?


----------



## BTNH

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Walk-In said:


> Chris Benoit was the world champion & on the mid card. It didn't have anything to do with him. The shows weren't built around him whatsoever. He was a transitional champion in every sense of the phrase. You can't be a world champion for an extended period of time in WWE if you can't talk and being a great worker has very little to do with it as well. It just matters if you can sell tickets. Chris Benoit could not.
> 
> That being said, I'm glad the likes of him, Guerrero & Mysterio all had title reigns. But this is about good business decisions, which I don't think they were. But fuck were those three talented as hell. Some of the best ever.


I disagree with all of this bar Mysterio.

Benoit was an awesome champ and had a great reign. He was champion for 5 months or so and was very much over. Guerrero also had a good 5 month reign or so and was arguably the most over guy in the company in 2004. Both Benoit and Guerreros were both solid champions, over and could draw.


----------



## Kid Kablam

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> Here's where I differ from you guys. It doesn't matter to me that maybe Benoit's reign didn't increase business, it was something in 2004 that I truly enjoyed and one of the reasons it's my favorite year of WWE.
> 
> I don't think an situation has to do huge business for it to be good. The ending of WM XX was perfect and I wouldn't have enjoyed it more if it were anyone else.


I agree. It was a reward for being a consistent and excellent part of the product and for contributing great matches.

Good business means as much about stability and fostering a good working environment as it does popping a buyrate.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Kid Kablam said:


> I agree. It was a reward for being a consistent and excellent part of the product and for contributing great matches.
> 
> Good business means as much about stability and fostering a good working environment as it does popping a buyrate.


Agreed. He certainly deserved the belt, same with Eddie at the time. One thing that does bother me is how quickly some people win the title these days. It'd make it feel more epic if we got a Benoit like championship win.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> Agreed. He certainly deserved the belt, same with Eddie at the time. One thing that does bother me is how quickly some people win the title these days. It'd make it feel more epic if we got a Benoit like championship win.


It's not quite the same but I was hoping we'd of got that sort of moment with Daniel Bryan.

He did say he would use his Money in the Bank briefcase to have a match at Wrestlemania with whoever the champion was and I think it could of been a real special moment if that was the case in the end and he did win the title.

Then again, we wouldn't of got Daniel Bryan's awesome character formation in the past few months.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I did like the Lesnar/Triple H segment and it is kind of a "dream match" since they never had a real feud during Lesnar's first run with the company. But I still think the segment last night on RAW would have been more effective had Lesnar beaten Cena at Extreme Rules. 

It would have meant that since he's come back he's: 

1.) Called out John Cena
2.) Annihilated and beat Cena
3.) Broke Triple H's arm

He would have been viewed as unstoppable and fans would wonder who would be the person to finally step up and stop him? Should have gone to The Rock or Undertaker at WM29.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Cookie Monster said:


> It's not quite the same but I was hoping we'd of got that sort of moment with Daniel Bryan.
> 
> He did say he would use his Money in the Bank briefcase to have a match at Wrestlemania with whoever the champion was and I think it could of been a real special moment if that was the case in the end and he did win the title.
> 
> Then again, we wouldn't of got Daniel Bryan's awesome character formation in the past few months.


Might sound absolutely ridiculous but I'd still love to see Regal win the belt once. It seems so out of nowhere right now but it would really be an awesome moment.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

where the fuck did all this william regal love come from.
I mean his hair is awesome but other than that he still that midcard heel from 2001 who drank Jericho's piss.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



jonoaries said:


> I also said the rock was reliable which is more than the others, he was known as The Rock, that actually helped his career. Strangely he went back to Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson recently too..hmmm.


He was using Dwayne "The Rock" long before he returned to WWE. Its just a name dude. Most of his movie credits still list him as Dwayne Johnson. Some will say Dwayne The Rock. I still dont see the problem.


----------



## Spike

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Sparta101 said:


> Stop making it seem like it was just a punch and an AA. It was a punch wrapped in a steel chain, and an AA on the steel steps. Seems like a believable finish.


Well I just don't see how how a punch wrapped in a steel chain and an AA on the steps is a believable finish when Lesnar, who is a complete machine in every possible way, had beaten the crap out of Cena for like quarter of an hour. Cena shouldn't have even been able to stand.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm glad Brock was pissed when Cena cut the promo. I hope Brock completely loses his shit when they book HHH to beat him, WWE deserves a taste of their own medicine.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Dirt sheets: The tantrum was a work within a work!

- Vic


----------



## charmed1

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Its both hillarious and slightly disturbing the way the minds of some people work. Heres a guy that pretty much disregards wrestling and is here only when his other options dont work out. Lets cheer that guy
Heres a guy who never left and obviously cares about being in wrestling. Lets boo him.

BTW its a work..grow up people.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



charmed1 said:


> Its both hillarious and slightly disturbing the way the minds of some people work. Heres a guy that pretty much disregards wrestling and is here only when his other options dont work out. Lets cheer that guy
> Heres a guy who never left and obviously cares about being in wrestling. Lets boo him.
> 
> BTW its a work..grow up people.


Newsflash: We don't give a fuck what their motivation is for being on a WWE show. The guy who's more entertaining is the one we cheer. "The guy who disregards wrestling" just happens to be much better than the goof "that never left and obviously cares about wrestling".

If Cena really cared, he would have changed his character by now. He has enough pull to make such decisions. I've lost all respect for him and he will not get it back until he turns heel.


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Yeah it's BS saying that we shouldn't care about Lesnar because he doesnt care about the business.
Lesnar is just more interesting and better than Cena, that's it.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The whole tantrum thing would make alot of sense if it was true, and it would piece together why everything concerning that angle was so screwed up last night. If it is a work, that's fucking stupid, who are they trying to work and for what purpose?

At this point, I don't even care, the angle is practically ruined. Just give me Lesnar/HHH, that'll probably be awesome.


----------



## charmed1

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



John_Sheena22 said:


> Yeah it's BS saying that we shouldn't care about Lesnar because he doesnt care about the business.
> Lesnar is just more interesting and better than Cena, that's it.


I'm not saying you shouldnt like Lesnar I'm just pointing about the humour in the situation. You can care about Lord Tensai if you want(waste of time) but still...
Imagine being in that position though. You work your butt off in a company and do well and people go around booing you. Meanwhile some guy who hates the company and is kinda a slacker drops by to massive cheers..Only the IWC crowd would have this reaction.
Brocks here because Football didnt work and he started losing in the UFC.
Something else you should know..I find Brock entertaining. (not a Cena mark but I do appreciate what he's done)

As for someone saying they dont respect Cena because he hasnt gone heel..will thats because they have the common sense to keep a strong money making face a face at a time when hey seriously lack credible face talent but have tons of heel talent.. Turning Cena heel is about the most ass-backward move the WWE can make.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



charmed1 said:


> Its both hillarious and slightly disturbing the way the minds of some people work. Heres a guy that pretty much disregards wrestling and is here only when his other options dont work out. Lets cheer that guy
> Heres a guy who never left and obviously cares about being in wrestling. Lets boo him.
> 
> BTW its a work..grow up people.


I'm so tired of hearing how much of a dedicated worker Cena is and that is the reason why I must cheer him. I invest money in the product so I cheer who I interests me and honestly myself along thousands of hardcore marks are not engaged or connected with this happy go lucky character, and if we want to see a change in this character we'll let our opinions and voices be heard. Fuck wwe's dictatorship mentality if we like heels more than boring smiley never give up babyfaces than let us cheer them just like children are entitled to cheer their beloved heroes and thats what makes wrestling crowds some of the most vocal crowds because if we despise something we'll let you know so don't come in here trying to persuade people to cheer for your guy.


----------



## Kid Kablam

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



charmed1 said:


> Its both hillarious and slightly disturbing the way the minds of some people work. Heres a guy that pretty much disregards wrestling and is here only when his other options dont work out. Lets cheer that guy
> Heres a guy who never left and obviously cares about being in wrestling. Lets boo him.
> 
> BTW its a work..grow up people.


No, it's not a work, it's a staged worked shoot that isn't even in front of the camera. Vince McMahon has gone beyond working the dirt sheet and the smarks, and gone to working his own talent.

Meanwhile he flushed a promising storyline and did it either to outsmart everyone, or to send a message that his guys are the top. So yeah, I'm annoyed. I'm annoyed that Vince spends more time devising post modern theater to fuck with his own employees than he does coming up with compelling story lines.

And people say the IWC can't get over the screw job. Yeesh.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



charmed1 said:


> Imagine being in that position though. You work your butt off in a company and do well and people go around booing you.


That's what you get for being boring. Not hard to figure out.

And also, everybody else with a contract shows up to work as they have agreed upon. That includes every event for the likes of full-timers like CM Punk and Sheamus, for instance. They are on every show they are supposed to appear on but I don't see them whine about "working their ass off" to get sympathy cheers.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



> The definition of the word "job" in wrestling terms is to lose a match, there was no interference so yeah he jobbed clean....


So is it clean because it was anything goes or does the fact Cena had to resort to using a foreign object to beat Lesnar negate it because he couldn't defeat Brock straight up?

- Vic


----------



## liljayl23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I agree with Lesnar here. 

I was totally expecting a post-match beatdown after Cena won clean, but was disappointed when there was nothing except a sappy promo. Creative team screwed up big time here to give Lesnar proper heel heat instead of burying him in his first match back.


----------



## Kid Kablam

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Vic Capri said:


> So is it clean because it was anything goes or does the fact Cena had to resort to using a foreign object to beat Lesnar negate it because he couldn't defeat Brock straight up?
> 
> - Vic


It's clean because they were under the same rules.


----------



## Hennessey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Mike Dirnt said:


> Well I just don't see how how a punch wrapped in a steel chain and an AA on the steps is a believable finish when Lesnar, who is a complete machine in every possible way, had beaten the crap out of Cena for like quarter of an hour. Cena shouldn't have even been able to stand.


Well since we are doing the believable thing. Lesnar got knocked out by a couple of punches in UFC by a couple of guys wearing gloves. So it is very believable that another 250 pound guy can knock him out using a steel chain wrapped around his fist, and then throwing him of his shoulders on the steel steps.


----------



## deadmanwatching

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Anyone noticed brock love to do flying moves in his match without practicing it earlier,I guess he don't give a F*ck about what will happen if the move go wrong.


----------



## Fanboi101

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



charmed1 said:


> Its both hillarious and slightly disturbing the way the minds of some people work. Heres a guy that pretty much disregards wrestling and is here only when his other options dont work out. Lets cheer that guy
> Heres a guy who never left and obviously cares about being in wrestling. Lets boo him.
> 
> BTW its a work..grow up people.


This post is pretty dumb. Are we going to start cheering every WWE regular roster member from now on because they are doing their job by showing up? There are no more heels I guess, only guys that don't love the WWE as much as other guys. Sorry man, Cena is booed because he is lame as hell, and Brock is cheered because he is cooler/ more exciting. You have been brainwashed by the WWE machine... Cena is no different than anyone else on the roster. He isn't doing this for free you know.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



charmed1 said:


> I'm not saying you shouldnt like Lesnar I'm just pointing about the humour in the situation. You can care about Lord Tensai if you want(waste of time) but still...
> Imagine being in that position though. You work your butt off in a company and do well and people go around booing you. Meanwhile some guy who hates the company and is kinda a slacker drops by to massive cheers..Only the IWC crowd would have this reaction.
> Brocks here because Football didnt work and he started losing in the UFC.
> Something else you should know..I find Brock entertaining. (not a Cena mark but I do appreciate what he's done)
> 
> As for someone saying they dont respect Cena because he hasnt gone heel..will thats because they have the common sense to keep a strong money making face a face at a time when hey seriously lack credible face talent but have tons of heel talent.. Turning Cena heel is about the most ass-backward move the WWE can make.


Good post. 
I don't see why people don't understand that. The usual cop out Is that "duu uuuh yuuu must be a cena fan!!" Um no...

I appreciate all those guys, but the ones who are there every week putting their health and families on the line deserve far more respect. There was a time Brock Lesnar was one of those guys, but he turned out to be like Lex Luger & Ultimate Warrior, a guy just in it for the money, not for our satisfaction or because he loves the industry, but because its an opportunity to make a couple bucks. I'm fine with that but you don't get any extra kudos from me. 

I don't care what other people like or don't like, its all opinion anyway but to not have respect for guys who do the most in ring and outside of it is asinine to me. A lot of these guys have genuine love for the business and even if they end up as an undercard act for 15 years they deserve some respect.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

WWE really screwed this up, there's no need for fucking cena promo after the match...i could built the same way but after Brock broke HHH we have Brock goes rampage on back stage and show Brock got kick out of arena by Steph...slowly built their fued HHH vs Brock. by SS Brock will destory HHH and destory everyone... On RR Brock beat up Vince Mcmahon but suddenly Undertaker music hits save Vince, next Night on raw Taker/Brock cutting promo and start from there...Undertaker vs Brock. 

too bad brock doesn't have the passion, if he have the passion for wrestling he could be the face of WWE on level of Austin-Rock of today.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Until they do Triple H vs. Lesnar (which, IMO, they should save for SummerSlam) I think they need to give Lesnar one of their top guys to just destroy. I'm going with Orton. I think at MITB or at No Way Out they have to do Lesnar vs. Orton in a regular match with Lesnar just kicking the shit out of Orton to show that in a regular match with no weapons that no one can beat Lesnar.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

So much argument about Brock's lack of passion for the business and Cena doing everything for it.

Simple point is this.. If you're entertaining you are loved. If you're not, you are hated. All the good deeds mean shit if you're boring to the viewer. In simpler terms, what you do behind the curtain is your own business, just entertain us.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

If Triple Hs arm is "broken" then the match will take place by the end of the year.


----------



## The Bad Lad

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

People need to stop making out that Brock doesnt care. Brock has a personality that makes it very difficult for him to accept the, frankly, very underhand political movements that are frequent in the backstage of WWE. He does not like to play games, or be bullshitted too. 

He also does not like to travel, nor be away from his family. However, he has gone on record many times as saying he genuinely loved performing for the fans, getting them to hate his character etc and he went above and beyond what was expected of him in the ring many, many times. Shooting star press at Mania? 

Brock might not like the business side of the business, but he does very much enjoy the perfomance aspect of it, which is really all anyone on here should care about. 

Furthermore, if the bad did turn out to outweigh the good for Brock and he decided to persue other endeavours, why does anyone on here hold it against him? Lots of posters on this forum act like WWE is a life time club, in which to leave is something heinous. Well, its not - its a job like any other, the sense of entitlement with many fans is ridiculous. 

In terms of the current storyline, i wasnt happy that Cena beat Brock, but i think it was done as best it could of been. Brock still looks like a monster, snapping HHH's arm only enhances this image and i imagine he will be going over anyone he faces for the foreseeable future. No way were they going to job Cena out to Rock then Brock, unless they where planning a major character swerve - which they clearly arent. 

Brock v Orton then HHH then probably get the title riding into Mania, which is when the Rock rolls in to save the day.

I genuinely dont see Brock and Taker working together, they dont like each other, its been done before, and there are better options. I think it will be Cena v Taker.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



> I'm going with Orton. I think at MITB or at No Way Out they have to do Lesnar vs. Orton in a regular match with Lesnar just kicking the shit out of Orton to show that in a regular match with no weapons that no one can beat Lesnar.


Just like against Mark Henry he needs to throw everything he can at the big bad only for him to crush him under his boot heel. At least Orton knows that he has to SELL the after effects of a beating he has no trouble being made to look weak.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Chicago Warrior said:


> If Triple Hs arm is "broken" then the match will take place by the end of the year.


By the end of the next few months more like. This is the WWE, a broke back is cured within a few months, let alone a broken arm.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

It's not my place to judge someone's passion for the industry. 

I think it's safe to say Brock's only in it for the check but ultimately why should I care about that? 

I care about being entertained and he's just more interesting than anyone on the WWE roster.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Vic Capri said:


> Dirt sheets: The tantrum was a work within a work!
> 
> - Vic


Its actually a work, within a work, within another work :russo


----------



## Wtkace

*Brock lesnar get "screw" at Extreme Rules and the ideal action to be taken.*

The whole world know that Wwe official did change the script slightly little for letting Chena did his precious promo after the match. Here is the points : Is there enough reason for brock to get angry with ? 
Well, this is just my opinion :
1) A guy that came back with big impact which had receive so much cheer from Miami fans, F5 cena, make him bleed , I cant even recall any big superstar that come back and lost his first match in Wwe, is that Wwe trying to make fun of Brock Lesnar ? Even there is a limit to test someone faith, but I personally think that this is not the way.

2)So now Brock has accept the deal, but letting his pride down by losing to Supercena (holycrap), yet he just hope that he can still look strong by sending cena on the stretcher even though he lose ( I think Brock has done a good job by following this script) , however, not only ur dear Chena still standing in the ring, yet he still got energy to deliver that idiotic promo, which make ppl believe that Brock cant even hurt him throughout the match, which make Brock look like a normal guy only, is that what Wwe plan to do for A guy worth 5million ?

Well, what done is done. Since Wwe screw Brock first ( just like bret hart), I wont be suprise if he leave straight away. Those who said that he dont have sportmanship, try to think on behalf of him......
If wwe still want to keep Brock, believe me, there is only 1 way , give him b what u take from him: Pride !!!

This is a good chance to push someone else : at Over the limit, Lord tensai is attack by someone else( reason is not necessary as anything can work), then let Johnny face Cena face to face, then before the bell ring, Here comes the pain !!!


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar is here only for the money. He is getting paid $5 million for one year. The way I see it, he should just shut the fuck up and do whatever WWE tells him to do and get the fuck out with the money.

Something tells me Vince mcmahon is doing this on purpose, ruining Brock's brand. Brock lesnar left the company in 2004 even after they gave him EVERYTHING, went to the UFC, used his WWE popularity and became a big star yet trashed WWE in public every chance he got. I can see why vince is doing this.

Brock is not the long-term investment for Vince, John Cena is, and maybe HHH too if they are planning on having him go Corporate mega heel in the future. You have to protect your Long term investments first right? Business decisions, I wouldnt be surprised if HHH or orton or even punk won against Brock in a match.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Vyed said:


> Lesnar is here only for the money. He is getting paid $5 million for one year. The way I see it, he should just shut the fuck up and do whatever WWE tells him to do and get the fuck out with the money.
> 
> Something tells me Vince mcmahon is doing this on purpose, ruining Brock's brand. Brock lesnar left the company in 2004 even after they gave him everything, went to the UFC, used his WWE popularity and became a big star yet trashed WWE in public every chance he got. I can see why vince is doing this.
> 
> Brock is not the long-term investment for Vince, John Cena is, and maybe HHH too if they are planning on having him go Corporate mega heel in the future. You have to protect your Long term investments right? Business decisions, I wouldnt be surprised if HHH or orton or even punk won against Brock in a match.


I think your pretty spot on here and actually could see this being Vince's plan from the begining with Lesnar. Again not saying I agree that this is the best way they could've used Lesnar, just saying I understand the thought process


----------



## KilledAssassin

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Vyed said:


> Lesnar is here only for the money. He is getting paid $5 million for one year. The way I see it, he should just shut the fuck up and do whatever WWE tells him to do and get the fuck out with the money.
> 
> Something tells me Vince mcmahon is doing this on purpose, ruining Brock's brand. Brock lesnar left the company in 2004 even after they gave him EVERYTHING, went to the UFC, used his WWE popularity and became a big star yet trashed WWE in public every chance he got. I can see why vince is doing this.
> 
> Brock is not the long-term investment for Vince, John Cena is, and maybe HHH too if they are planning on having him go Corporate mega heel in the future. You have to protect your Long term investments first right? Business decisions, I wouldnt be surprised if HHH or orton or even punk won against Brock in a match.


damn that's real accurate. Not only did vince had his star beat a former ufc world champion but also he's using lesnar to put the his main guy over, this comes of as a surprise since everybody thought lesnar was gonna be the face of the company or atleast bury the roster. vince is a fucking genius and no I wonder why brock was actually pissed


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Vyed said:


> Lesnar is here only for the money. He is getting paid $5 million for one year. The way I see it, he should just shut the fuck up and do whatever WWE tells him to do and get the fuck out with the money.
> 
> Something tells me Vince mcmahon is doing this on purpose, ruining Brock's brand. Brock lesnar left the company in 2004 even after they gave him EVERYTHING, went to the UFC, used his WWE popularity and became a big star yet trashed WWE in public every chance he got. I can see why vince is doing this.
> 
> Brock is not the long-term investment for Vince, John Cena is, and maybe HHH too if they are planning on having him go Corporate mega heel in the future. You have to protect your Long term investments first right? Business decisions, I wouldnt be surprised if HHH or orton or even punk won against Brock in a match.


It was all a work. So you should shut the fuck up.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



KilledAssassin said:


> damn that's real accurate. Not only did vince had his star beat a former ufc world champion but also he's using lesnar to put the his main guy over, this comes of as a surprise since everybody thought lesnar was gonna be the face of the company or atleast bury the roster. vince is a fucking genius and no I wonder why brock was actually pissed


A fucking genius? Vince hasn't been a genius since 2005. If he would have been a genius today we would already have guys like Ambrose has maineventers and a new wrestling boom era. If he was a genius today we would have had a good booking and storylines, which we don't have. 

So no, he is not a genius anymore.


----------



## KilledAssassin

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Hemen said:


> A fucking genius? Vince hasn't been a genius since 2005. If he would have been a genius today we would already have guys like Ambrose has maineventers and a new wrestling boom era. If he was a genius today we would have had a good booking and storylines, which we don't have.
> 
> So no, he is not a genius anymore.


I meant he is a selfish genius. as for talent, I would love if they start pushing the new talented guys which they are atleast compared to past couple of years, giving punk and bryan titles was a step towards it, I've also heard they have some big plans for ambrose so lets just wait and see things unfold.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The guy did a fucking shooting star press that nearly paralyzed him. I think he must have cared about the business somehwat


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

There's nothing genius about wasting chances for huge $$$ when you are a public traded company and cena and HHH are not long term investments , they are established characters that win or loose nothing whatever they achieve against lesnar. If Vince didn't want all the $$ by the Lesnar money matches ,he should have used lesnar to elevate one (and only one , everybody beating lesnar helps nobody) NEW AND YOUNG superstar .


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Simply Flawless said:


> Just like against Mark Henry he needs to throw everything he can at the big bad only for him to crush him under his boot heel. At least Orton knows that he has to SELL the after effects of a beating he has no trouble being made to look weak.


They need to give Big Show to Lesnar too. Remember the way Lesnar dominated Big Show in his first run? The new fans/casual fans would be impressed if Lesnar destroyed Big Show and gave him the F-5. They do need to have Lesnar kick the shit out of some of the guys soon before he gets to Triple H. They absolutely need to show that Cena's win was nothing more than a fluke and that in a regular match no one on the roster right now can take Lesnar.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

LOL @ Vince is a genius today. The guy just ruined the most simple story in wrestling history just to show that his fake product is in UFC league, that's sounds to me more like an insecure idiot who just wasted $5 million on a contract and $50 million on the money he could have done from him, not a genius, meanwhile Dana is sitting and laughing at the stupidity of this company who ruined the biggest draw in MMA history. Cena got a win over Brock, HHH can get one too, and? it does nothing for them or the company, if HHH even wants to do it then he's just as stupid as Vince today. 

Lesnar got his contract and if doesn't want to do something, he will not do it, Vince can't do shit to force him to do something, Brock is set for life. For those who read his book, the other reason he left besides the schedule is he felt that they're playing politics game with him, if this is real and Cena did the promo on purpose then that's exactly what they're doing now and he can take his money and go home any time he wants. 

On another subject, Cena proved to be an unprofessional bitch, I don't care how many "Make A Wish" he does. The miserable effort at WM27, the feud with Rock and now this promo and the ropes spot.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

People spend way too much time on dirtsheets they don't even know what is real and fake anymore.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

As Bryan Alvarez said, WWE wont ever get all the stars being in the right place again.

Said it was just a simple storyline, that would of made them so much money. The storyline of you've got a legit former WWE champion turned legit former UFC world champion and is 35 years old. You have him beat people and be unstoppable. The storyline turns into "WHO CAN STOP THIS BEASTLY MAN!" You do this all the way up to Taker or Rock or Steve Austin or even Cena at WM. The big pay off.

But they had him beat in his first match back and he's just a stoppable beast now. So stupid.

Such a botch job of epicness


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> LOL @ Vince is a genius today. The guy just ruined the most simple story in wrestling history just to show that his fake product is in UFC league, that's sounds to me more like an insecure idiot who just wasted $5 million on a contract and $50 million on the money he could have done from him, not a genius, meanwhile Dana is sitting and laughing at the stupidity of this company who ruined the biggest draw in MMA history. Cena got a win over Brock, HHH can get one too, and? it does nothing for them or the company, if HHH even wants to do it then he's just as stupid as Vince today.
> 
> Lesnar got his contract and if doesn't want to do something, he will not do it, Vince can't do shit to force him to do something, Brock is set for life. For those who read his book, the other reason he left besides the schedule is he felt that they're playing politics game with him, if this is real and Cena did the promo on purpose then that's exactly what they're doing now and he can take his money and go home any time he wants.
> 
> On another subject, Cena proved to be an unprofessional bitch, I don't care how many "Make A Wish" he does. The miserable effort at WM27, the feud with Rock and now this promo and the ropes spot.


What would you think if Brock does not care if he jobs to guys like Cena, Triple H Orton etc. I just read something today that said Lesnar knew weeks ago that Cena was going over at the PPV. I understand that Brock should have gone into Wrestlemania a monster that cannot be stopped but maybe he himself does not care if these guys get one over on him as long as he can beat the living hell out of them like he did to Cena.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The Hardcore Show said:


> What would you think if Brock does not care if he jobs to guys like Cena, Triple H Orton etc. I just read something today that said Lesnar knew weeks ago that Cena was going over at the PPV. I understand that Brock should have gone into Wrestlemania a monster that cannot be stopped but maybe he himself does not care if these guys get one over on him as long as he can beat the living hell out of them like he did to Cena.


Maybe, if it's straight up in his face and not politics and double-crossing like that promo Cena did, work or not. I'm not sure if Brock cares about the money storyline for WM29, that's Vince's business, but he was stupid enough to fuck it up in his first opportunity. In Brock's case, he probably wants to look good, that's it. 100% he's not going to do something that he doesn't want to do.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Vince is the crazy old man lying to his own shareholders about his television products' ratings and success. He gives Brock Lesnar an unprecedented contract that allows him to work limited dates, get paid the highest downside guarantee in company history, PPV/merchandise bonuses, as well as display non-WWE sponsors on national television just so he can lose fake wrestling matches to Vince's golden boys is absolutely hilarious. He's legitimately gone insane.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Maybe, if it's straight up in his face and not politics and double-crossing like that promo Cena did, work or not. I'm not sure if Brock cares about the money storyline for WM29, that's Vince's business, but he was stupid enough to fuck it up in his first opportunity. In Brock's case, he probably wants to look good, that's it. 100% he's not going to do something that it doesn't want to do.


From the sound of things Lesnar had no problem putting Cena over even if it was not what you myself or many other wanted to see or felt was the right thing to do



Regarding the Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena match at Sunday's Extreme Rules pay-per-view, Lesnar was reportedly told that Cena would be winning the match several weeks ago. 

nodq.com


----------



## Spike

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Sparta101 said:


> Well since we are doing the believable thing. Lesnar got knocked out by a couple of punches in UFC by a couple of guys wearing gloves. So it is very believable that another 250 pound guy can knock him out using a steel chain wrapped around his fist, and then throwing him of his shoulders on the steel steps.


Fair enough, I'll give you that. But then again if one punch can knock a guy out (as it obviously can) then Cena shouldn't have even been alive after what Brock had already done to him.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Mike Dirnt said:


> Fair enough, I'll give you that. But then again if one punch can knock a guy out (as it obviously can) then Cena shouldn't have even been alive after what Brock had already done to him.


Also a fair point, but alot of points in the match Brock never went for a pin and just wanted to keep "dealing more punishment" and also at one point had Cena pinned for a 10 count at least bu the ref was knocked out.

Like I said before Cena actually winning the match really isn't the issue I have with the whole thing. Its just how the post match and how Cena was acting on Raw the next night is where, IMO, the situation was handled poorly.

Just losing the match isn;t that big a deal if they would;ve had Cena sell the beating ALOT better. And Brock could've said he just forgot how "tough and resiliant" the guys here are and he got cocky and he won't let it happen again. This way it still puts Cena over and IF they had Cena sell the beating ALOT better (or at all with more than just a sling) and actually had him miss some time then Cena still gets put over and Brock maintains his monster status.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The Hardcore Show said:


> From the sound of things Lesnar had no problem putting Cena over even if it was not what you myself or many other wanted to see or felt was the right thing to do
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena match at Sunday's Extreme Rules pay-per-view, Lesnar was reportedly told that Cena would be winning the match several weeks ago.
> 
> nodq.com


Its not just losing on HIS FIRST MATCH its the fact Cena NO SOLD THE BEATING, went on the mic and was laughing it off that is what the issue is. Cena HAD NO RIGHT to do that, fuck me he's a 10 year vet he SHOULD know about psychology and the art of selling by now. He's not a fresh rookie there's NO excuse for his poor behaviour, and doing make a wish doesnt excuse it either


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Simply Flawless said:


> Its not just losing on HIS FIRST MATCH its the fact Cena NO SOLD THE BEATING, went on the mic and was laughing it off that is what the issue is. Cena HAD NO RIGHT to do that, fuck me he's a 10 year vet he SHOULD know about psychology and the art of selling by now. He's not a fresh rookie there's NO excuse for his poor behaviour, and doing make a wish doesnt excuse it either


This is the part I don't get either, I guess I shouldn't be surprised that Cena no sells something though. Only thought I had was that Cena legitimately thought his biceps was torn as he was going to have to miss a LONG TIME. Then the promo after the match is no big deal b/c Lesnar can still claim he ended Cena eventhough Cena won the match. (even if this was the case i still think airing that promo was a mistake)

Now if Cena was just wrong about the injury, where as its still a dumb move to air the promo, I can forgive it.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Simply Flawless said:


> Its not just losing on HIS FIRST MATCH its the fact Cena NO SOLD THE BEATING, went on the mic and was laughing it off that is what the issue is. Cena HAD NO RIGHT to do that, fuck me he's a 10 year vet he SHOULD know about psychology and the art of selling by now. He's not a fresh rookie there's NO excuse for his poor behaviour, and doing make a wish doesnt excuse it either


Lol Cena? Ring psychology? Selling? Have you been watching that guy for the last 7 years? He doesn't know what ring psychology & selling is.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



jonoaries said:


> Lol Cena? Ring psychology? Selling? Have you been watching that guy for the last 7 years? He doesn't know what ring psychology & selling is.


Sadly i have and how his fans defend his terrible selling is a mystery to me its quite plain he doesn't know how to. Guy could get shot in the face and he'd laugh it off


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



kokepepsi said:


> where the fuck did all this william regal love come from.
> I mean his hair is awesome but other than that he still that midcard heel from 2001 who drank Jericho's piss.


He's one of the best workers in the company and has been for ages. He's got an awesome character too.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



A-C-P said:


> This is the part I don't get either, I guess I shouldn't be surprised that Cena no sells something though. Only thought I had was that Cena legitimately thought his biceps was torn as he was going to have to miss a LONG TIME. Then the promo after the match is no big deal b/c Lesnar can still claim he ended Cena eventhough Cena won the match. (even if this was the case i still think airing that promo was a mistake)
> 
> Now if Cena was just wrong about the injury, where as its still a dumb move to air the promo, I can forgive it.


I think it's as simple as that. That remaining time in the show wasn't supposed to be for Cena cutting a promo, but he thought he was seriously hurt so he got on the mic. He probably shouldn't have done it, but whatever.


----------



## cokecan567

*will we see lesnar monday?*

will we? or is he really going away for weeks to a month or so


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: will we see lesnar monday?*

We are fans here like you, do you think we know anymore than you do?


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Brye said:


> He's one of the best workers in the company and has been for ages. He's got an awesome character too.


He was at one time. He's still a great promo. Now he's an aged veteran that doesn't bump well. I think his last shot was his King of the Ring/heel GM era and he fucked that up himself with wellness, so it's hard to feel bad for him and I love Regal.

More on subject, I 100% disagree with everything Lance Storm said. The fact that he's grasping at straws and trying to use the "he lost his first UFC fight too!" defense just makes him look like a moron.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: will we see lesnar monday?*



Cena's #1 Fan said:


> We are fans here like you, do you think we know anymore than you do?


Yes, because you guys started watching in the pg era. 

Guys like me have been a fan since the ruthless agression era and have watched the attitude era. Since we have watched and witnessed more wrestling history than most likely than you guys do, we know more about wwe and the company in theory.

So, yes we know more than you do.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

what did storm say ?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Cliffy Byro said:


> what did storm say ?


teased this commentary on twitter earlier today, saying something to the effect that this commentary was to show that most of the people bitching that WWE killed Brock Lesnar by having John Cena beat him at the Extreme Rules PPV last night are narrow minded. Upon posting that I of course was inundated with people saying how they agree with me completely that they thought beating Brock Lesnar made total sense and was absolutely the right move.

These two extreme views (pun intended) are really what inspired this commentary. I've been in the wrestling business for more than 20 years now and if there is one thing I've learned is that there are almost no absolutes. Almost no decision is absolutely 100% clear cut and even bad decisions are almost never uncorrectable. It is with that thinking that I take exception to all of those who freaked out saying that "WWE killed Brock Lesnar with the loss last night, and effectively flushed the whole angle down the toilet." There is more than one ways to skin a cat and I'm going to present what I would do Booking Brock Lesnar from this point forward and present a case on why Cena winning last night was not the worst decision ever made.

With all that said let me be clear, if it were up to me I would not have beat Brock Lesnar last night; I am just presenting an argument on why WWE may have decided to do so and offering what my booking strategy would be moving forward.

For those that argue that a loss in his first match is a burial and kills Brock as a PPV draw I would like to point out Brock Lesnar's UFC run and what happened there. Brock was one of, if not the biggest PPV draws in UFC history. UFC brought Brock Lesnar into the real world of MMA from the (I hate to use this word but it illustrates my point) fake world of Pro Wrestling. If there was ever a case where a guy needing credibility right out of the gate this was it and what happened in Brock's first UFC fight? Not only did he get beat, he tapped out in 90 seconds. Did this kill Brock Lesnar? Was Brock Lesnar dead as a PPV draw? Of course he wasn't, he came back, dominated, won the UFC Heavyweight Title, and drew a ton of money for UFC, and he could still do that for WWE if booked correctly moving forward.

Now certainly the argument can be made that Brock would have been an even bigger draw in UFC had he not lost that first fight, but I'm not 100% sure of that, because the Mir rematch was a gargantuan money maker, and more to the point I'm not arguing that beating Brock was the best choice just not necessarily the worst won either.

Now let's look at some of the up sides to beating Brock at Extreme Rules. Brock Lesnar is a guy that does not love pro wrestling and in his last run in WWE he beat almost every big Star in the company and then quit. While he did do a job on the way out the program he was in on his way out was with Bill Goldberg who unfortunately was also leaving the company. So Brock essentially beat the entire WWE roster and the only guy who managed to beat him wasn't sticking around either. That has to be at least a small concern when moving forward with Lesnar now. Is it safe to book him undefeated for a long stretch? In a perfect word yes, because it will mean more when he eventually loses, but Pro-Wrestling is seldom if ever a perfect world. I've even heard arguments that he should go undefeated all the way to WrestleMania for the ultimate show down with either Rock or Undertaker. While again that sounds great on paper there are two concerns. 1: Will he make it to WrestleMania without, getting hurt, becoming ill again, or quitting? And 2: Do you want him beating your entire roster for a year to eventually get beat by a guy who much like at Mania XX with Goldberg, isn't sticking around after that match?

With all that in mind, I can understand why WWE might want to hedge their bets a little and get a win on the books over Brock for one of their tops stars, and once you've made that decision doing it first is not only the safest way but also gives you the most amount of time before WrestleMania to build him back up. He can now go on an 11 month winning streak to build to WrestleMania if they want and if anything goes wrong along the way and Lesnar leaves they have the footage of John Cena pinning Brock that they can air time and time again. With that out of the way let's look at the booking possibilities going forward because there are some amazing parallels that can be drawn.

Exactly like his UFC career Brock lost his first match in to a former Heavyweight Champion in a match he looked very strong and dominant in. After that match many critics said he was done and the Mir loss exposed him. Tonight on RAW you could have Johnny Ace cut a promo on Lesnar saying that he didn't pay him all this money and give in to all of his contract demands to have him lose to John Cena. In response Lesnar could point out that it was a lucky punch with a steel chain wrapped around it and he could fight Cena 1000 times and he'd beat him 999 of them; last night was that one fluke. Johnny could then challenge Lesnar to prove he's everything he claims to be and book him against a strong top level guy, on the June PPV in a "Must Win" type match for Lesnar.

Again this mirrors his UFC career in that his second fight was against the fairly strong MMA veteran Heath Herring in a match many people viewed as a "Must Win" fight for Lesnar speculating that UFC would cut their losses and release him should he lose the Herring fight. Brock went on to dominate Herring in a completely one sided affair. This is how I would book Lesnar in WWE. Book him in a match on the June PPV with a long standing veteran of WWE, perhaps The Big Show and have Brock completely dominate and destroy him in his next fight.

From here I would book Lesnar in a WWE Title match at the July PPV. This again would mimic Brock's UFC run because his third UFC fight was against Randy Couture for the UFC Heavyweight Title. If you wanted to protect CM Punk you could always hold a draft before then and switch the WWE and World Titles from RAW and SmackDown and have Brock beat Sheamus for the World Heavyweight Title instead. In his post match victory celebration Brock freaks out and goes all nutty screaming at the crowd and anyone who will listen, "Can You See Me Now...Can You See Me Now"? This is of course the same line he used in UFC and also sets up the Summer Slam rematch with Mr. "You Can't See Me" John Cena.

This moves us into August and the big Summer Slam rematch with John Cena, the former champion who beat him in his WWE return debut. Once again mimicking his UFC run, where he faced Frank Mir at UFC 100 in the much anticipated rematch. While I would not expect Summer Slam to set an all time record like Lesnar vs. Mir II did, I contend it could be a very strong Main Event draw. In the rematch Brock Lesnar gets his win back in dominant fashion and retains the WWE or World Title and can cut the promo: "John Cena had a horseshoe up his ass, I told you people that 4 months ago, well I pulled that son of a bitch out and beat him over the head with it...WOOOOO"

From here WWE can do what they want. Brock is over very strong, and you have 7 months to build him to WrestleMania, to face either The Undertaker or The Rock or even the rubber match with Cena if you like.

Again in closing I am not saying this is a better approach than keeping him undefeated, or the best way to do things moving forward, just illustrating that there are options and anyone who thinks beyond a shadow of a doubt that there is only one way to do something, really doesn't know what they are talking about.

Lance Storm


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Thanks for posting The-Rock-Says..I don't always agree with Storm but I definitely respect his opinion here and think he is right, there is a case that can be made that having Cena win the match was not the worst thing to happen in the world. But of course there are arguments that can be made that it was to I get that.

The most important thing is (and I know its hard to ever WAIT for anything) bu the most important thing is what happpens going forward b/c whats done is done whether it was right or wrong.


----------



## Kid Kablam

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



A-C-P said:


> Thanks for posting The-Rock-Says..I don't always agree with Storm but I definitely respect his opinion here and think he is right, there is a case that can be made that having Cena win the match was not the worst thing to happen in the world. But of course there are arguments that can be made that it was to I get that.
> 
> The most important thing is (and I know its hard to ever WAIT for anything) bu the most important thing is what happpens going forward b/c whats done is done whether it was right or wrong.


I respect his opinion, and appreciate that he isn't bitter or playing to the "WWE screws everything up" crowd. Having said that, much of the frustration is not just at this Brock angle, but residule frustration left over from Invasion, Nexus, or any other sea change angle that fizzled out. 

I remember when I first heard about the fingerpoke of doom. My first thought was not outrage, it was "That's a brilliant angle, why are so many people upset about it, don't they see that it plays into the characters etc etc."

Now that I know how long nWo dragged on, how many opportunities they had to wrap up the storyline, and how omnipresent nWo was, I understand. It wasn't just an angle, it was a message that nothing is changing. I don't think this is as bad as fingerpoke, but it's the same game. 

On top of that, he mentions that Brock lost his first fight in UFC, and that there is a symmetry to it and maybe, but most people don't know about Brock's UFC career arc. This was never mentioned in the promos, packages, or announcing. If they introduced this somehow maybe you could make that argument, but as it stands, there is no there there.

Far be it for me to tell Lance Storm he doesn't know what he's talking about, but I think he's giving a little too much credit to Vince.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



> Exactly like his UFC career Brock lost his first match in to a former Heavyweight Champion in a match he looked very strong and dominant in. After that match many critics said he was done and the Mir loss exposed him. Tonight on RAW you could have Johnny Ace cut a promo on Lesnar saying that he didn't pay him all this money and give in to all of his contract demands to have him lose to John Cena. In response Lesnar could point out that it was a lucky punch with a steel chain wrapped around it and he could fight Cena 1000 times and he'd beat him 999 of them; last night was that one fluke. Johnny could then challenge Lesnar to prove he's everything he claims to be and book him against a strong top level guy, on the June PPV in a "Must Win" type match for Lesnar.
> 
> Again this mirrors his UFC career in that his second fight was against the fairly strong MMA veteran Heath Herring in a match many people viewed as a "Must Win" fight for Lesnar speculating that UFC would cut their losses and release him should he lose the Herring fight. Brock went on to dominate Herring in a completely one sided affair. This is how I would book Lesnar in WWE. Book him in a match on the June PPV with a long standing veteran of WWE, perhaps The Big Show and have Brock completely dominate and destroy him in his next fight.
> 
> From here I would book Lesnar in a WWE Title match at the July PPV. This again would mimic Brock's UFC run because his third UFC fight was against Randy Couture for the UFC Heavyweight Title. If you wanted to protect CM Punk you could always hold a draft before then and switch the WWE and World Titles from RAW and SmackDown and have Brock beat Sheamus for the World Heavyweight Title instead. In his post match victory celebration Brock freaks out and goes all nutty screaming at the crowd and anyone who will listen, "Can You See Me Now...Can You See Me Now"? This is of course the same line he used in UFC and also sets up the Summer Slam rematch with Mr. "You Can't See Me" John Cena.
> 
> This moves us into August and the big Summer Slam rematch with John Cena, the former champion who beat him in his WWE return debut. Once again mimicking his UFC run, where he faced Frank Mir at UFC 100 in the much anticipated rematch. While I would not expect Summer Slam to set an all time record like Lesnar vs. Mir II did, I contend it could be a very strong Main Event draw. In the rematch Brock Lesnar gets his win back in dominant fashion and retains the WWE or World Title and can cut the promo: "John Cena had a horseshoe up his ass, I told you people that 4 months ago, well I pulled that son of a bitch out and beat him over the head with it...WOOOOO"
> 
> From here WWE can do what they want. Brock is over very strong, and you have 7 months to build him to WrestleMania, to face either The Undertaker or The Rock or even the rubber match with Cena if you like.


I love that idea.


----------



## PaulOBrien

*WWE in Trouble with Lesnar*

I don't really like the Cena character. Having said that he took a hell of a beating from Lesnar. He 'allowed' Lesnar to punch, knee, elbow and generally kick is ass.

Who else on the roster is going to that? Further than that - who else on top is going to let him do that? Rock? No chance. Austin? Nope. 'Taker? Doubtful.

Now that Lesnar has set his new fighting style, anything less than that and he look like a bitch. Both in wrestling it takes two to establish any 'style.' Just Lesnar's hurts an awful lot more than most. It also make his opponents look weak and helpless. Think Rock, Austin or Taker will allow that at this stage of their careers?


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I agree with Storm in that there's always several different avenues to do things. I still think Cena going over was the wrong decision, but I'm not going to any extremes and saying it killed Lesnar's momentum, or anything like that. I think something like Lesnar/HHH, or a WWE Championship match for him would be pretty great.

Right now, I'm completely done with Lesnar/Cena and don't even want a rematch. Mind may change down the road, but I definitely think the way they handled this leaves a sour taste, and people do have the right to be a little upset at the very least.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

It is a good idea. But Lesnar isn't winning a title and all the fingers point to HHH Vs Lesnar at SummerSlam.


----------



## chaos4

*Re: WWE in Trouble with Lesnar*

taker has already done it 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPZIr0sK1PM


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Kid Kablam said:


> I respect his opinion, and appreciate that he isn't bitter or playing to the "WWE screws everything up" crowd. Having said that, much of the frustration is not just at this Brock angle, but residule frustration left over from Invasion, Nexus, or any other sea change angle that fizzled out.
> 
> I remember when I first heard about the fingerpoke of doom. My first thought was not outrage, it was "That's a brilliant angle, why are so many people upset about it, don't they see that it plays into the characters etc etc."
> 
> Now that I know how long nWo dragged on, how many opportunities they had to wrap up the storyline, and how omnipresent nWo was, I understand. It wasn't just an angle, it was a message that nothing is changing. I don't think this is as bad as fingerpoke, but it's the same game.
> 
> On top of that, he mentions that Brock lost his first fight in UFC, and that there is a symmetry to it and maybe, but most people don't know about Brock's UFC career arc. This was never mentioned in the promos, packages, or announcing. If they introduced this somehow maybe you could make that argument, but as it stands, there is no there there.
> 
> Far be it for me to tell Lance Storm he doesn't know what he's talking about, but I think he's giving a little too much credit to Vince.


A part of me says he is giving to much credit to Vince as well. And an even bigger part of me still disagrees with how things went down with Cena/Lensar. But I agree that who am I to say that Storm has no idea what hes talking about, or for that matter who are we to claim VINCE MCMAHON has no idea what hes doing.

I also know this is still very recent and in people's minds and the "bitching and moaning" will die down eventually. The part about which I agree with Storm the most here is the fact that what matters now is what happens going forward and not what has already happened, thats the part about his commentary I liked the best.

Great Post btw Kid Kablam(Y)


----------



## MOX

*Re: WWE in Trouble with Lesnar*

That was an Extreme Rules match. They could easily have an announcement that a lot of his moves are illegal in normal wrestling matches and he has to tone it down, maybe even have a series of matches where he gets DQ'd because of his moves.

They did it before with Taker's Hell's Gate (gogoplata).


----------



## PaulOBrien

*Re: WWE in Trouble with Lesnar*



chaos4 said:


> taker has already done it
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPZIr0sK1PM


Not in the new 'legitimate' style.


----------



## oinker34

*Re: WWE in Trouble with Lesnar*

Ryder will take another beating LOL #jobberstatus


----------



## PaulOBrien

*Re: WWE in Trouble with Lesnar*



Anark said:


> That was an Extreme Rules match. They could easily have an announcement that a lot of his moves are illegal in normal wrestling matches and he has to tone it down, maybe even have a series of matches where he gets DQ'd because of his moves.
> 
> They did it before with Taker's Hell's Gate (gogoplata).


Wouldn't people shit all over that though? People expect the one speed from Lesnar now. It can't really tone it - especially after losing.


----------



## PaulOBrien

*Re: WWE in Trouble with Lesnar*



oinker34 said:


> Ryder will take another beating LOL #jobberstatus


I was just think something similar over the last couple of days. It must have been a terrible day for Primo and Alex Riley when Lesnar re-signed. Poop.


----------



## Spike

*Re: WWE in Trouble with Lesnar*

I do think Taker would do it, he's a badass. But I don't know if he'd physically be able to take it these days. There's a reason he's in the twilight of his career.

I kind of agree with what you're saying, but at the same time it was Extreme Rules. It remains to be seen what happens from here, I don't think there's anything to worry about just yet.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: WWE in Trouble with Lesnar*

I don't see someone like Austin or Rock signing up for that but Triple H and Taker are probally different stories.

He's probally only have 4-5 matches anyways.


----------



## omaroo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

As someone who has never been lesnar fan, it was plain horrible seeing him lose in his first match back, I know I hate cena and all but it was horrible booking. Mind you there was no way he was going to lose two big matches on PPV in a row.


----------



## MOX

*Re: WWE in Trouble with Lesnar*



PaulOBrien said:


> Wouldn't people shit all over that though? People expect the one speed from Lesnar now. It can't really tone it - especially after losing.


This is the IWC, dude. We shit over everything. It's our job.


----------



## PaulOBrien

*Re: WWE in Trouble with Lesnar*



Mike Dirnt said:


> I do think Taker would do it, he's a badass. But I don't know if he'd physically be able to take it these days. There's a reason he's in the twilight of his career.
> 
> I kind of agree with what you're saying, but at the same time it was Extreme Rules. It remains to be seen what happens from here, I don't think there's anything to worry about just yet.


See for me it wasn't any of the 'Extreme' stuff that looked the most brutal. Elbows, knees etc are 'legal' in the WWE world. They can't say he has to go easier on those in a normal match for obvious reasons. There's a bar set now, I think they're going to have trouble negotiating this one.


----------



## dissident

*Re: WWE in Trouble with Lesnar*

I'd like to see him and Mason Ryan go at it... actually I can't think of anybody on the roster that could legit take Lesnar on. It's one thing to have muscles, it's another thing to be agile, which Mason is not. No professional wrestler could compete with an MMA fighter in a real sense though so it's not a fair comparison. From a pure strength perspective Lesnar is unstoppable fortunately it's pro wrestling and the storylines can make it look different, but only to a degree.


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

In one night WWE managed to ruin any interest I have in Lesnar. I don't want to see HHH vs Lesnar, or this stupid Ace vs Cena match.

If Lesnar had destroyed Cena, had Cena take a break for 3 or so months and return on a path for vengence heading into Summerslam again Brock Lesnar it would have been awesome. In the meantime Lesnar could have done a program with Sheamus/Orton/Punk.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: WWE in Trouble with Lesnar*

I dont think any other talent will have the guts to get in the ring with Brock Lesnar


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> teased this commentary on twitter earlier today, saying something to the effect that this commentary was to show that most of the people bitching that WWE killed Brock Lesnar by having John Cena beat him at the Extreme Rules PPV last night are narrow minded. Upon posting that I of course was inundated with people saying how they agree with me completely that they thought beating Brock Lesnar made total sense and was absolutely the right move.
> 
> These two extreme views (pun intended) are really what inspired this commentary. I've been in the wrestling business for more than 20 years now and if there is one thing I've learned is that there are almost no absolutes. Almost no decision is absolutely 100% clear cut and even bad decisions are almost never uncorrectable. It is with that thinking that I take exception to all of those who freaked out saying that "WWE killed Brock Lesnar with the loss last night, and effectively flushed the whole angle down the toilet." There is more than one ways to skin a cat and I'm going to present what I would do Booking Brock Lesnar from this point forward and present a case on why Cena winning last night was not the worst decision ever made.
> 
> With all that said let me be clear, if it were up to me I would not have beat Brock Lesnar last night; I am just presenting an argument on why WWE may have decided to do so and offering what my booking strategy would be moving forward.
> 
> For those that argue that a loss in his first match is a burial and kills Brock as a PPV draw I would like to point out Brock Lesnar's UFC run and what happened there. Brock was one of, if not the biggest PPV draws in UFC history. UFC brought Brock Lesnar into the real world of MMA from the (I hate to use this word but it illustrates my point) fake world of Pro Wrestling. If there was ever a case where a guy needing credibility right out of the gate this was it and what happened in Brock's first UFC fight? Not only did he get beat, he tapped out in 90 seconds. Did this kill Brock Lesnar? Was Brock Lesnar dead as a PPV draw? Of course he wasn't, he came back, dominated, won the UFC Heavyweight Title, and drew a ton of money for UFC, and he could still do that for WWE if booked correctly moving forward.
> 
> Now certainly the argument can be made that Brock would have been an even bigger draw in UFC had he not lost that first fight, but I'm not 100% sure of that, because the Mir rematch was a gargantuan money maker, and more to the point I'm not arguing that beating Brock was the best choice just not necessarily the worst won either.
> 
> Now let's look at some of the up sides to beating Brock at Extreme Rules. Brock Lesnar is a guy that does not love pro wrestling and in his last run in WWE he beat almost every big Star in the company and then quit. While he did do a job on the way out the program he was in on his way out was with Bill Goldberg who unfortunately was also leaving the company. So Brock essentially beat the entire WWE roster and the only guy who managed to beat him wasn't sticking around either. That has to be at least a small concern when moving forward with Lesnar now. Is it safe to book him undefeated for a long stretch? In a perfect word yes, because it will mean more when he eventually loses, but Pro-Wrestling is seldom if ever a perfect world. I've even heard arguments that he should go undefeated all the way to WrestleMania for the ultimate show down with either Rock or Undertaker. While again that sounds great on paper there are two concerns. 1: Will he make it to WrestleMania without, getting hurt, becoming ill again, or quitting? And 2: Do you want him beating your entire roster for a year to eventually get beat by a guy who much like at Mania XX with Goldberg, isn't sticking around after that match?
> 
> With all that in mind, I can understand why WWE might want to hedge their bets a little and get a win on the books over Brock for one of their tops stars, and once you've made that decision doing it first is not only the safest way but also gives you the most amount of time before WrestleMania to build him back up. He can now go on an 11 month winning streak to build to WrestleMania if they want and if anything goes wrong along the way and Lesnar leaves they have the footage of John Cena pinning Brock that they can air time and time again. With that out of the way let's look at the booking possibilities going forward because there are some amazing parallels that can be drawn.
> 
> Exactly like his UFC career Brock lost his first match in to a former Heavyweight Champion in a match he looked very strong and dominant in. After that match many critics said he was done and the Mir loss exposed him. Tonight on RAW you could have Johnny Ace cut a promo on Lesnar saying that he didn't pay him all this money and give in to all of his contract demands to have him lose to John Cena. In response Lesnar could point out that it was a lucky punch with a steel chain wrapped around it and he could fight Cena 1000 times and he'd beat him 999 of them; last night was that one fluke. Johnny could then challenge Lesnar to prove he's everything he claims to be and book him against a strong top level guy, on the June PPV in a "Must Win" type match for Lesnar.
> 
> Again this mirrors his UFC career in that his second fight was against the fairly strong MMA veteran Heath Herring in a match many people viewed as a "Must Win" fight for Lesnar speculating that UFC would cut their losses and release him should he lose the Herring fight. Brock went on to dominate Herring in a completely one sided affair. This is how I would book Lesnar in WWE. Book him in a match on the June PPV with a long standing veteran of WWE, perhaps The Big Show and have Brock completely dominate and destroy him in his next fight.
> 
> From here I would book Lesnar in a WWE Title match at the July PPV. This again would mimic Brock's UFC run because his third UFC fight was against Randy Couture for the UFC Heavyweight Title. If you wanted to protect CM Punk you could always hold a draft before then and switch the WWE and World Titles from RAW and SmackDown and have Brock beat Sheamus for the World Heavyweight Title instead. In his post match victory celebration Brock freaks out and goes all nutty screaming at the crowd and anyone who will listen, "Can You See Me Now...Can You See Me Now"? This is of course the same line he used in UFC and also sets up the Summer Slam rematch with Mr. "You Can't See Me" John Cena.
> 
> This moves us into August and the big Summer Slam rematch with John Cena, the former champion who beat him in his WWE return debut. Once again mimicking his UFC run, where he faced Frank Mir at UFC 100 in the much anticipated rematch. While I would not expect Summer Slam to set an all time record like Lesnar vs. Mir II did, I contend it could be a very strong Main Event draw. In the rematch Brock Lesnar gets his win back in dominant fashion and retains the WWE or World Title and can cut the promo: "John Cena had a horseshoe up his ass, I told you people that 4 months ago, well I pulled that son of a bitch out and beat him over the head with it...WOOOOO"
> 
> From here WWE can do what they want. Brock is over very strong, and you have 7 months to build him to WrestleMania, to face either The Undertaker or The Rock or even the rubber match with Cena if you like.
> 
> Again in closing I am not saying this is a better approach than keeping him undefeated, or the best way to do things moving forward, just illustrating that there are options and anyone who thinks beyond a shadow of a doubt that there is only one way to do something, really doesn't know what they are talking about.
> 
> Lance Storm


Storm is kind of off in his basis..sure Lesnar lost that first fight and became a huge draw afterwards but that was after some kick ass wins which was expected in the first place considering his unmatched size, speed, and wrestling acumen. That type of audience is different from pro wrestling. There's booking and McMahons who decide outcomes and how wrestlers' are presented to the national average. John Cena, a goofy green shirt idiot who does a hand wave before dropped a missed fist every week, beat Lesnar after getting killed the whole match. And unless Lesnar squashes him in rematches galore, Lesnar won't be seen as anything different from a grown fans' perspective. It doesn't matter if younger fans like or hate him. Older fans count on this one and they fucked that up royally. Lesnar not losing and facing Taker would of done a GREAT number and had a crazy reaction in New York next year but it won't have that same buzz now, no matter what. The Rock vs Lesnar could be billed as the guy the Rock never beat or some shit like that and it would do huge numbers but Lesnar got beat by the guy the Rock owned this year....how great can it really do if that's a reality? Storm doesn't get that part. He likes giving booker the benefit of the doubt and there was no room for error on this Lesnar return. None at all.


----------



## Kid Kablam

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

So, first stop on the Brock Lesnar rehabilitation tour: Destroy Brodus Clay. Not an official match, but come out during a dancing segment, and just kill Brodus from behind. He could come from the crowd or from under the ring. You know the drill

He could even menace a funkette or that little bastard Hornswoggle.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> It is a good idea. But Lesnar isn't winning a title and all the fingers point to HHH Vs Lesnar at SummerSlam.


Yeah he is if they're going to do The Rock vs. Lesnar at WM29.


----------



## PaulOBrien

*Re: WWE in Trouble with Lesnar*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I dont think any other talent will have the guts to get in the ring with Brock Lesnar


Not when there's not much 'working' involved.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

*Re: WWE in Trouble with Lesnar*

IMO its gonna seem weird if he comes back for many more Raws, ppv's, and doesnt continue to draw blood very often.. I mean the blood adds to certain segments/matches, and the other nights attack on HHH didnt seem "legitimate" at all for me. I guess ill have to get used to it though cause I dont see them allowing it to get very legitimate as much as it has been lately, especially with blood. That Kimura lock thing he does isnt convincing at all for me, ive always hated moves like that. I wanna see a beating, not someone getting locked in a hold and tapping for 5 minutes as the opponent doesnt let up..


----------



## Example

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Upgrayedd said:


> Yeah he is if they're going to do The Rock vs. Lesnar at WM29.


Would make sense considering The Rock said he wanted to once again be champion. It would also be the best way to introduce a new WWE title design if they did want to do it.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



AthenaMark said:


> Storm is kind of off in his basis..sure Lesnar lost that first fight and became a huge draw afterwards but that was after some kick ass wins which was expected in the first place considering his unmatched size, speed, and wrestling acumen. That type of audience is different from pro wrestling. There's booking and McMahons who decide outcomes and how wrestlers' are presented to the national average. John Cena, a goofy green shirt idiot who does a hand wave before dropped a missed fist every week, beat Lesnar after getting killed the whole match. And unless Lesnar squashes him in rematches galore, Lesnar won't be seen as anything different from a grown fans' perspective. It doesn't matter if younger fans like or hate him. Older fans count on this one and they fucked that up royally. Lesnar not losing and facing Taker would of done a GREAT number and had a crazy reaction in New York next year but it won't have that same buzz now, no matter what. The Rock vs Lesnar could be billed as the guy the Rock never beat or some shit like that and it would do huge numbers but Lesnar got beat by the guy the Rock owned this year....how great can it really do if that's a reality? Storm doesn't get that part. He likes giving booker the benefit of the doubt and there was no room for error on this Lesnar return. None at all.


No reason to explain after this post, spot on. To compare a real fight where the result is real is completely different than a scripted wrestling match. The Lesnar character is dead unless he kills both Cena and HHH clean and even then...The storyline is ruined, no turning back.


----------



## Hazaq

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

WTF is wrong with Lance storm comparing the way UFC draws to that of WWE? In UFC win/loss outcome of the fight doesnt matter for buys but in Pro-wrestling Win/Loss matters more than anything. Quite frankly, That post was stupid.

UFC TV ratings barely do a 1.0 but their big fights easily draw over million. WWE doesnt work like that.




Vyed said:


> Lesnar is here only for the money. He is getting paid $5 million for one year. The way I see it, he should just shut the fuck up and do whatever WWE tells him to do and get the fuck out with the money.
> 
> Something tells me Vince mcmahon is doing this on purpose, ruining Brock's brand. Brock lesnar left the company in 2004 even after they gave him EVERYTHING, went to the UFC, used his WWE popularity and became a big star yet trashed WWE in public every chance he got. I can see why vince is doing this.
> 
> Brock is not the long-term investment for Vince, John Cena is, and maybe HHH too if they are planning on having him go Corporate mega heel in the future. You have to protect your Long term investments first right? Business decisions, I wouldnt be surprised if HHH or orton or even punk won against Brock in a match.


This is spot on. 





Brye said:


> He's one of the best workers in the company and has been for ages. He's got an awesome character too.


Regal is washed up now but HHH did give him a fair chance in 2008, with the whole King of the ring/heel GM push which ofcourse Regal fucked up by violating Wellness policy. And according to Dave Meltzer the only reason he is still employed with WWE is because HHH likes him.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Looking at it that way I can _kind_ of see were WWE is coming, in that case why not have Brock go over someone who isn't that much of a long term investment then? Like possibly Kane or Mark Henry, or even Big Show hell I think Triple H off the back of a promo on RAW would have been a decent first match win. 

He really shouldn't have lost his first match, unless we get a rematch (we won't) and Brock annihilates him then he's going to look a bit silly, the wrecking machine dude he came back and got beat by Cena who was low on confidence.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

They didn't even try and fix it on RAW. The least they could have done was have someone point out that Cena got lucky. They should have had Lesnar point out that he didn't need any weapons, just his fists and not a steel chain like Cena used and say they'll meet again and this time it will be under Brock's terms to prove that one on one in a regular match that no one can beat him. 

Instead? They have him sneak attack Triple H from behind. Yeah, he broke his arm. But you know what? That wasn't even "The Game". That was "COO" Triple H's arm he broke.


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

So if what Lance Storm is saying is true, does that mean Lesnar will job to Santino and Hornswoggle? lol.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The Wrestling Observer says that Brock Lesnar was informed by WWE officials several weeks ago that John Cena would go over him in their Extreme Rules Match at the recent WWE Extreme Rules pay-per-view event. Lesnar had made it known that he was only about the money and also stated that he was fine with losing to Cena as long as WWE "played fair" with him (This wasn't the case as Brock was pissed off with the handling of the finish which I don't blame him at all as the finish was absolutley bullshit). They made it "very clear" to both Cena and Lesnar that their feud would only be a "one-match program," feeling that Lesnar could leave any time he wanted to and in order to make sure that happened, WWE would need their top Superstar (Cena) to pick up the win.

This company is beyond ridiculas. fpalm


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

:lmao the arrogance of some people on her just makes me laugh so much. If some of you KNOW that you know more then the people running the WWE and other people that have been involved in the business for years then why are you wasting so much time posting on here and not getting jobs with the WWE?


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



TheF1BOB said:


> The Wrestling Observer says that Cena was ALWAYS, I'll repeat, ALWAYS gonna win as Lesnar had made it known that he was only about the money and also stated that he was fine with losing to Cena as long as WWE "played fair" with him. They made it "very clear" to both Cena and Lesnar that their feud would only be a "one-match program," feeling that Lesnar could leave any time he wanted to and in order to make sure that happened, WWE would need their top Superstar (Cena) to pick up the win.
> 
> This company is beyond ridiculas. fpalm


Then they might as well have only brought him back for one match. Have Lesnar return for a month, lose to Cena so Cena looks strong after losing to The Rock at WrestleMania and then Lesnar leaves. Rather than have Lesnar return for a year, lose his first match back and then try and sell him as a legit threat to anymore superstars.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: WWE in Trouble with Lesnar*

Time to bring back Goldberg to keep it physical with Brock


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



A-C-P said:


> :lmao the arrogance of some people on her just makes me laugh so much. If some of you KNOW that you know more then the people running the WWE and other people that have been involved in the business for years then why are you wasting so much time posting on here and not getting jobs with the WWE?


They will actually hire the people that know less about their company but have worked in other areas of the entertainment business.


----------



## Here To There

*Re: WWE in Trouble with Lesnar*

The legitimate style is overrated IMO. Brock will not be doing that to many people, he's lucky he even did it to Cena, and that was probably to gain sympathy for Cena.


----------



## Fenice

*Re: WWE in Trouble with Lesnar*

Toned down slightly it's an amazing style that works perfectly for him. I cannot wait for his next match.


----------



## Wrestling02370

*Re: WWE in Trouble with Lesnar*

Its funny. One of the older guys that wrestles on the indy scene was talking about the Lesnar/Cena match and asked "after that match, what the hell are the wrestlers going to do?"

He makes a decent point. After that brutality, its hard to come back down.


----------



## Here To There

*Re: WWE in Trouble with Lesnar*

I think they used Cena to put Brock over and make him look really brutal, but now Brock will probably bring it down a bit. Obviously he can't do this all the time.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I can't wait until Punk does his worked shoots "pipebombs" about Brock not being loyal like Dwayne and then getting legitimately fucked up.


----------



## Timber Timbre

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



rockymark94 said:


> I can't wait until Punk does his worked shoots "pipebombs" about Brock not being loyal like Dwayne and then getting legitimately fucked up.


Difference is, Brock wouldnt give a shit, he made no claim like Dwayne that the WWE was ''his home'' or that he ''breathes the WWE'', or that he's ''back and never going away''. The shoots on Dwayne worked against him because he comes off as a hypocrite, the same claims on Brock only helps his heel character.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



blarg_ said:


> Difference is, Brock wouldnt give a shit, he made no claim like Dwayne that the WWE was ''his home'' or that he ''breathes the WWE'', or that he's ''back and never going away''. The shoots on Dwayne worked against him because he comes off as a hypocrite, the same claims on Brock only helps his heel character.


How does The Rock come across as a hypocrite? He explained his comments about being back and said it doesn't mean he'll be out there every week but he's back when ever his schedule allows him.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

:lmao People crying about WWE booking the wrong guy to go over when these same hypocrites wanted Rock to go over.

I personally think Brock Lesnar should've gone over Cena, and Cena's BS speech afterwards (which made no sense since he isn't leaving) hurt Lesnar's credibility a bit more. 

I like how Cena pretended that it was a "shoot" promo by saying sorry to Vince before he made it.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



LarryCoon said:


> :lmao People crying about WWE booking the wrong guy to go over when these same hypocrites wanted Rock to go over.
> 
> I personally think Brock Lesnar should've gone over Cena, and Cena's BS speech afterwards (which made no sense since he isn't leaving) hurt Lesnar's credibility a bit more.
> 
> I like how Cena pretended that it was a "shoot" promo by saying sorry to Vince before he made it.


Cena went over Lesnar because WWE wanted to make sure it happen just in case Lesnar leaves before his contract his done & they could not revisit Cena/Lesnar down the road if they wanted too.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The Hardcore Show said:


> Cena went over Lesnar because WWE wanted to make sure it happen just in case Lesnar leaves before his contract his done & they could not revisit Cena/Lesnar down the road if they wanted too.


I would've preferred Lesnar to mow his way through the opposition (including HHH) and then have Cena or some young star go over Lesnar before his run is over, but if they are planning Taker/Lesnar or Lesnar/Rock at Wrestlemania I can see that as Vince's motive


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



LarryCoon said:


> I would've preferred Lesnar to mow his way through the opposition (including HHH) and then have Cena or some young star go over Lesnar before his run is over, but if they are planning Taker/Lesnar or Lesnar/Rock at Wrestlemania I can see that as Vince's motive


From everything that has been reported Brock knew he was putting Cena over the moment he came back on April 2nd and is more about making money and not having a big ego as long as WWE is not turning him into a main event jobber. Believe that if you want to or not.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



LarryCoon said:


> *I like how Cena pretended that it was a "shoot" promo by saying sorry to Vince before he made it.*


:lol:lmao Yeah what a fucking asshole. And its not even the first time he has done it. You gotta give it to John Cena for effectively working the marks everytime he wants to, no other Topface in WWE history ever managed to pull this off so efficiently with a smile on his face. 

This woman must be so pissed right now..


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Vyed said:


> :lol:lmao Yeah what a fucking asshole. And its not even the first time he has done it. You gotta give it to John Cena for effectively working the marks everytime he wants to, no other Topface in WWE history ever managed to pull this off so efficiently with a smile on his face.
> 
> This woman must be so pissed right now..


From when was that pic?


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Watch the Video. * 1:22*


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Chicago Warrior said:


> From when was that pic?


That was when he was dong his BS speech at Extreme Rules. Wish he would be off my TV screen for at least 6 months. 

At LarryCoon, hypocrites??? Because people see through the bullshit booking WWE did. Don't know how you put Rock into it as that was the only sensible booking they've done thus far this year. Not really hypocritical at all, just common fucking sense.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The only reason The Rock went over is because Vince realized he couldn't get away with Super Cena winning that night as smarks were collected from all over the world. That's also why they tried _so_ hard to get fans to like Cena on the build-up and let The Rock tone himself down. It was all to make Cena winning get a more respectable response because it would just look horrible for them to book such a huge match with non-fans watching and have it end with the face of the company getting showered in boos and possibly even attacked by some crazy fan. Probably why they brought back Lesnar, just so SuperCena can redeem himself after that huge defeat.

I wish Cena would make a fake retirement speech and say he has a permanent injury just so some of his pathetic emo fans would cut their wrists or some other stupid shit.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The Rock went over because people paid to see him and if Cena had won, there would of been a massive fall off and backlash to the WWE product that they would of needed a Stone Cold vs Rock match at some in the future to recover from. No one pays to see John Cena win or go over on PPV. That's why they've ran to Undertaker, Mayweather, Trump, and of course the Rock for WM angles and being what people pay for. The Rock as guest host last year was the draw of the show and McMahon, Cripple H, and Stephanie knew it. That's why it ended with a Rock Bottom and Cena rolling outside the ring and not being seen again all night like he was a nothing happening jobber on Superstars.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



AthenaMark said:


> The Rock went over because people paid to see him and if Cena had won, there would of been a massive fall off and backlash to the WWE product that they would of needed a Stone Cold vs Rock match at some in the future to recover from. No one pays to see John Cena win or go over on PPV. That's why they've ran to Undertaker, Mayweather, Trump, and of course the Rock for WM angles and being what people pay for. The Rock as guest host last year was the draw of the show and McMahon, Cripple H, and Stephanie knew it. That's why it ended with a Rock Bottom and Cena rolling outside the ring and not being seen again all night like he was a nothing happening jobber on Superstars.


But it's damn obvious they tried to get him cheered at Mania to lessen the blow of him winning with his Raw promos. Even Stephanie stated on an interview they tried to get it 50/50 but it wasn't happening, so they went with The Rock getting the victory and figured out a way to redeem SuperCena a month later by getting Brock Lesnar to agree to lower himself so far that 20 minutes of assault would not be enough against a chain punch and a FU.


----------



## Pontiusont

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

It's stupid. Lesnar losing to Cena is fine. But Cena completely no selling the beatdown after the match, + the promo, was totally unnecessary and just ruined all of Lesnars momentum. That and HHH mocking lesnar for losing the next night on Raw. Maybe they should have addressed the beatdown better, and how even though Lesnar lost, he still beat the shit out of Cena. But nope. They do this shit on purpose. There was absolutely no reason for it, other than to make Lesnar look like a bitch, and to try to put Cena over even more. It's too bad that nobody buys this Supercena bullshit except for the kiddies, and to them he could lose every match and they'd still love him. So it was all a waste of a feud.


----------



## Wtkace

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Hei dude,i think we should give up for that complain as WWE purposely do that, because they just like cena, the same old crap !!!


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Meltzer kind of explains why Cena went over. It bullshit. 

If you are scared he will walk away at anytime, then don't sign the guy to a big fat contract. Stupid cunts.


----------



## Wtkace

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Haha, nice one.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Triple H is beating Lesnar whenever they have their match. If you accept it now you might enjoy the match a little bit more.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Watching the match again and spot a big flashly sign saying "Brock Lesnar couldn't make it in the UFC"

There are some real stupid people in this world.


----------



## Maz121

*Anyone else wanna see brock lesnar vs wade barret*

Former UFC champ vs former bare knackle fighter

This could be an epic feud and a good way to get wade Barrett as a Face.
What u guys think?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



> NBA legend Charles Barkley made WWE references during TNT's NBA Playoff coverage on Wednesday. Dot Net reader Sean Walsh sent the following report.
> 
> At the end of the halftime show they played some clips of Jerry "The King" Lawler playing up to the crowd and wearing a Memphis Grizzlies jersey. He had his crown on and delivered a piledriver to a "fan" on the basketball court (a plant) during a time out. This was a fun little moment.
> 
> During that clip, Charles Barkley interrupted and started to say "Let me say something...I love Jerry The King....but Brock Lesnar - you better leave John Cena alone! Or me and Shaq are coming for you. John Cena's my man."
> 
> Shaq was there and responded, "Well, how you know I'm not with Brock?" At this time they cut to the clip of Big Show and Shaq clutching each others throats until Cryme Tyme stomped Show and Shaq shoulder blocked Big Show out of the ring. They then called the spot and Barkley gave Shaq some ball busting by saying "You needed help?" The show cut to commercial right after Barkley gave Lesnar a final warning.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Meltzer kind of explains why Cena went over. It bullshit.
> 
> If you are scared he will walk away at anytime, then don't sign the guy to a big fat contract. Stupid cunts.


Seriously, I really don't get that. You think they have some sort of compensation clause on the contract if everything went tits up. I really don't buy it. Just Vince Screwing Vince as usual.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

"Brock Lesnar we comin for you *****"


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

MEGASTAR Brock getting the mainstream love...


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Watching the match again and spot a big flashly sign saying "Brock Lesnar couldn't make it in the UFC"
> 
> There are some real stupid people in this world.


LOL yes i'd like to see the guy holding that sign try UFC he'd get destroyed within minutes


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Simply Flawless said:


> LOL yes i'd like to see the guy holding that sign try UFC he'd get destroyed within *minutes*


Seconds...


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Simply Flawless said:


> LOL yes i'd like to see the guy holding that sign try UFC he'd get destroyed within minutes


Just like Brock used to?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



jonoaries said:


> Just like Brock used to?


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

All that mainstream love for Brock unnoticed. When Vince has a point to make, he makes it (despite Brock already proving to be a draw with ratings spiking during his segments). 

What should have been a promising return with one of the biggest pro wrestling draws of all time will go down as one of the biggest botched angles of all time. Oh well, I'll try to be optimistic but i'm certain Brock jobbing to HHH is ahead.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Watching the match again and spot a big flashly sign saying "Brock Lesnar couldn't make it in the UFC"
> 
> There are some real stupid people in this world.


I noticed that watching it live. The guy became the champion and defended his belt twice. How is that failing in the UFC? Stupid fan.


----------



## Danthree10

*Do you thnk Brock Lesnar will help John Laurinaitis win the match at OTL?*

It seems inevitable.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Do you thnk Brock Lesnar will help John Laurinaitis win the match at OTL?*

It wouldn't shock me. I think Brock is going to going to be off TV until after OTL, but I wouldn't be surprised if Lesnar does cost Cena the match at OTL.


----------



## John Locke

*Re: Do you thnk Brock Lesnar will help John Laurinaitis win the match at OTL?*

Lesnar not only causes Cena to lose, but "injures" him and puts him out for a few months.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Do you thnk Brock Lesnar will help John Laurinaitis win the match at OTL?*



John Locke said:


> Lesnar not only causes Cena to lose, but "injures" him and puts him out for a few months.


Hopefully. Then he deserves a bunch of "Thank you Lesnar" chants.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Do you thnk Brock Lesnar will help John Laurinaitis win the match at OTL?*

Nah, that's what Tensai's there for.


----------



## ULTIMATE DAVID

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Oh man i can wait to see John Vs John, this is bound to be awesome, we will finally see who is the best john. could anyone get morrison to join in? i hope brock stays out of it because his name isnt john.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I don't see Brock at OTL, they need to be careful with the dates unless they want to pay him huge extras by Rumble/WM29 time. It's probably the typical lazy Cena match with Albert killing him for 20 minutes and he comes back with two FUs on Ace for the pin.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Okay, i'm going to try and be as positive as possible here. Please don't think i haven't seen the bad points, i've read all about them for a few days now and couldn't add anything more. I was equally disturbed by events this week and now the Brock return in general, but i also think there's a chance things are not as bad as they may seem, to me anyway. I don't want to defend the E, but will try.

I was initially worried they had totally ruined Lesnar's character and blown $5m, plus many more on top, clearly the major thing they have messed up is the undefeated streak running until WM. While that probably would have been the best possible angle in my view, it also has it's downsides. Firstly Brock has to steamroller everybody, something some were worried about, that was wiped out pretty quick. Secondly with this the rub maybe bigger but it's also more limited, another problem there is that it also would have been very predictable. Not to mention after he ruins Cena, the top guy, how are we supposed to believe anybody else would have a chance at beating him. As it stands, many are not even sure if he will beat HHH. I would think he HAS to beat him now and pretty much everybody else that gets thrown to him. 

Only it isn't so obvious he will beat them all after this. I actually think booking him as fallible could have some benefits, besides, all heels need some weaknesses, and like Cena, it gets tired fast when the guy always wins. It may actually be harder to keep major interest in big matches in the run-in where one guy is so dominant and people stop expecting him to lose. They can still do the 'who can beat the monster' thing if they book him strongly, only now it is more up in the air, and the outcome less straight forward. This may not necessarily turn out to be such a bad thing imo. 

Anyway, many of us had already pegged the whole next years storyline if this was the case, how lame would that have been, i'd rather things weren't always so predictable TBH. I know people are saying, sometimes predictable is the best way, and i find it hard to disagree, but not all time. An element of un-predictability can really help, as seen with Rock/Cena, and now the reaction to this result, it's certainly got people talking at least, even if not all of it is good. There's also the theory Vince is trying to go against the IWC once they figure something out and doing the opposite, we are his natural opponent seemingly so this shouldn't be a suprise. 

Plus after losing here Cena would surely have to get his win back somewhere down the line. That would be a predictable return, and would possibly have to be sooner to tie in storyline-wise or to make use of Brock in case he fucks off, or much later and when does it make the most money. If it was in this WM year unless it was at mania itself, unlikely, it would slow Brock's momentum even more, instead he's got it out the way early, and perhaps it's more believable he takes a loss now, when he is just back, rather than when he has a head of steam. Another factor is that even if UFC is legit they don't have weapons like WWE, so he's getting back used to that aspect too, it sounds silly but is true to an extent kayfabe wise. 

Why did he lose to Cena? I know people are saying he only took 2 moves to be taken down, yet Cena got a number of punches in throughout, slammed Brock on the steps, pulled the rope down and Brock took a big bump to the outside, he smashed him with his chain coming off a big leap to the ropes again, and finally an AA onto the steps. While it really should have taken more, the other option would be a total squash, that makes Cena as the top-guy look too weak imo, unless the plan was to go with the injury angle, which didn't really happen, as of yet. Otherwise have Cena getting more offense in, yet this may have made Brock look even weaker in the end. It seemed everytime Cena was about to get something going he was taken straight back down to earth, it was only a lucky combo of moves towards the end in quick succession after Brock was visibly gassed and had been hit with a chain that got him the win. 

I question why Cena didn't use weapons earlier, but it was clear he tried but didn't get a chance. I'm also not sure they wanted that kind of a match, it made the effect of the usage more powerful, and by that point it felt like he HAD to get extreme himself, and deservedly so, in order to just survive, which is all he really did. It puts Cena over as the ultimate babyface in peril who never gives up and fits his gimmick perfectly, rightly or wrongly, this puts the E over as a result, seeing as their guys can hang with someone like Brock. He never looked stronger at any point, only like a tough SOB, this was a way to put both guys over instead of just one. I wasn't even overly put out that Cena had won as it seemed the logical result from the story being told, moreso with the aftermath. I was expecting Lesnar to take Cena out after the match ended, and then thought well he just HAS to do it on Raw then, right.

I think in terms of the ending seeming not so bad at first it could have a lot to do with the fact it was somewhat telegraphed. Just like Rock beating Cena, the more dominant that one guy looks you can always see the other mounting a comeback in babyface fashion. Both guys were very cocky and confident they would win, each underestimated their opponent, both were swerves and both involved Superman esque comebacks at the death. Brock had the pin but no ref to count, knocking the other ref out, dropping the chain and then later throwing it out the ring, seemingly more interested in beating Cena up, and with his bare hands, than getting any win. As soon as Cena picked up the chain (a key factor leading into the match) on the outside it was pretty obvious he was about to win, so maybe the result didn't hit me as hard as it should. It was more like, lol, typical SuperCena again, facepalm from the E, but then the more i thought about it the more i started to get worried about how stupid a decision this was, even though i could start to see other immediate benefits. 

I just can't help but think of how ridiculous it sounds to people looking in to have Cena lose to Rock, and Tensai as well, and then beat Brock, a legit fighter. I think i'm buying into it a little too much though in terms of win/loss, and how certain people view things, if i can buy into the first two then i can buy into this one also, personally. It just feels that the E is made to look less legit when things like this happen, although i can see how different the situations are, Cena was cocky vs The Rock and certainly more focused here and it was a different kind of match, plus Brock wasn't as interested in the win. I'm still concerned at how others, those that left wrestling to watch 'other' sports, will view this result, even though they should know the most dominant guy doesn't always win and that wrestling is scripted anyway. It did feel like a WWE 1 - UFC 0 type deal from Vince, and i'm not convinced this wasn't the case, it just feels a petty way to do things and shooting yourself in the foot, causing major facepalms for many. I hope any 'fans' don't look too deeply at this and will continue to keep watching, they still got to see a fight, although i'm also not sure how many of them would have done so anyway, and maybe they aren't the people to rely on. Any regular fans who take issue should hopefully get over this too i would hope, and they are the ones that will stick through thick and thin, i know many are saying this is the last straw etc. but i want to find some reasons for this and get on with it. 

One of them is the fact that Cena does have a lot of fans that buy into his shit, they have been given another win when his star was fading, after Cena losing more frequently recently he did need a boost to his stock, after such a big loss at WM especially. Something else that feels a bit like a message/punishment, we had a Rock win over Cena, now suck up another Cena victory in exchange. He has been humbled somewhat over the past year or so and did seem to be starting to lose a bit of his legitimacy and he needs that if he is going to put others over. Brock can get his heat back pretty quickly, Rock can never get that WM moment in his hometown again, same as Punk at MITB. This, even though it doesn't feel like it now, could have been the best place to have Cena get a big win back, using some of Brock's power to really put him over.

There was no better person to give him some more credibility. Brock is that much needed true vicious heel character missed so much and he did a great job on the night, getting the majority of fans behind Cena, people who aren't fans at all have gained more respect for the guy. Another fact that suggests this was the right result in a way was the reaction of the crowd, suprisingly or not, they were very pro Cena by the end, if we make that argument for the Rock going over then can't that hold up here too. This alone proves how good of a heel Brock really is, and how much, regardless if he lost, he is still over as a monster. Up until the promo (more on that) Cena was truly selling the fact he was in a war and dare i say it, the SuperMan style comeback actually made sense here and was maybe even pleasing from a certain POV, he didn't dominate the end as usual but squeezed out a lucky win, neither did he do his no selling smiling SuperMan. He was screaming out in anguish and sold everything perfectly and clearly was the underdog overcoming mighty odds, if the match formula he always pulls off was ever more believable and logical perhaps it was here. 

I don't even think this was classic SuperCena. We had Edge telling Cena to wake up, that he absolutely couldn't lose this one after what has happened recently, that we needed to see the old Cena back, he looked much more focused and determined here, selling that was the case. King mentioned how the old Cena had came back after the fact, and Cole talked about Chain-gang Cena before-hand. He was looking for the chain throughout the match and needed it to win in the end. A few weeks ago we would have never imagined he would be coming to the ring twice with the chain and being in a situation where he legitimately HAD to use it and so many would be behind such an act. Brock made that justifiable, he brought out the edgy Cena we wanted to appear, most were saying it should happen later on down the line, we got a taste of it here. It could be a hint of things to come. I know some people are saying it's just not logical to have Brock lose to Cena, but i think it was made sufficiently obvious who the better and stronger man was on Sunday. 

Right from the off it looked like Brock could actually murder Cena in the ring if he wanted to, he battered him senseless at times, made him seem human again, the doctors had to step in, not long into it, twice in the match, he looked like he was just toying with him, took great pleasure in beating him up, something he has already mentioned many times as his objective, which is why i don't think the loss hurts him that bad. Chose not to use so many weapons preferring his own hands, could have pinned/knocked him out a few times but didn't, had him beat while the ref was out. It took Cena hanging in there against all odds and then outsmarting Brock with the concealed weapon, a chain shot to the head using Brocks own force (and over confidence) against him, and then a quick finisher to the steps while he was dazed. I definitely think had the match gone on any longer Brock would have won once he got his head together. He did basically everything except score the pinfall.

He still did pretty much exactly what he set out to do, bring the pain to John Cena. He also, and this is the biggest plus point, did what he claimed he would do and brought some amount of legitimacy back to WWE, to Cena and thus the roster itself. This battle was a real spectacle in this day-and-age, we got what we had hoped for in terms of the match itself, we wanted a war and for Brock to look like a machine, he did that alright. Maybe it's too much to ask for to get everything our own way and have a Brock win in his first fight back, and for a Cena loss and for Cena to get injured and disappear right away. Vince isn't going to let us have everything we want and perhaps we should make some allowances so that everybody can be happy. It's not easy pleasing different sets of fans and keeping everybody on side and this seems like a compromise of sorts.

As we can see from the reactions of kids in the crowd crying, to the soccer moms online, another reason Brock deserves credit is knowing how real this still is to so many, it was and is a risk to bring this type of content back into regular programming, and there's a balance that needs to be tread to keep everything together in the universe. I think this was one of the reasons for Cena's 'i'm okay mom' promo afterwards, i've mentioned it before as a theory as to why Cena no sells beatings in the end. So many of his fans are young and conditioned to it now, it's perhaps important they are reassured that their hero is going to be alright regardless of what happens. While we may all think Cena getting stretchered away and no-showing or showing up the next night in a legit bad state is best for his character development, there is also a whole lot of lil jimmys who could easily become affected by such a thing. 

So maybe a line needs to drawn as to how much he can actually sell any harm done to him, and how fast his character changes. They witness their idol come through a real battle, something many of us enjoyed, it only seems fair to let them know he is going to be alright in the end. It's just a theory, but would also explain things like the 3 stooges on the same Raw as Lesnar bringing the pain, they have to cater to all markets and balance everybody's viewing needs, not moving too fast in one direction. Those two nights and recent times have been relatively extreme for Cena and parental guidance, maybe they are trying to counteract that partially. 

As it turned out the injury angle was still heavily played upon but not fully executed, yet, i still think it will happen, probably at OTL. Only it will now get drawn out for a bit longer as a storyline. Again, perhaps a reason for not being abrupt is it will be a shock to the jimmy's, they are more prepared now for when it does happen, which hopefully will involve Brock again. Yet the heat has also been transferred to Ace too, i feel like this could have been a reason as he needs to get his heel shit back together after recent dealings with Lesnar, he seems to have really stepped up all of a sudden. So, the injury speech, it did get people to tune in the next day and the angle will hopefully keep people invested heading towards OTL. 

I don't know if they pulled out of following through with it here or there was another reason, but it's clear they aren't going to want Cena off TV for too long and that they don't trust others to run the ship. Seeing as Brock is on limited appearances and they don't seem to have much faith in the rest of the roster carrying the load it's perhaps understandable they are tentative. Then there's the whole Cena leaving to do movies = hypocrisy issue, which seems to have been averted thanks to good ol' Miz.

The injury angle not being seen through is similar or at least related to the whole character development issue. If they weren't willing to go ahead and take him off TV now, then i can see how giving him the win here, as he is sticking around a bit longer, makes some sense. It would have only made more sense with a Brock win had they gone through with it here. They seem more interested in getting him over with the casuals in the present rather than having to make any major and longterm changes. Yet they are walking a thin-line in terms of who to cater towards and clearly saw a chance to get him over and use the recent falling off angle and impending doom via Brock to their advantage now rather than later. 

Although we got a somewhat changed up Cena here, that should come back to bite them after the aftermath and apparent injury being undersold somewhat, and then going straight into a feud with heel boss Ace, they are going overboard on the 'poor Cena' sympathy act. Although i'm not too sure how much they care, they obviously realize more hardcore fans will tune in regardless and will still follow any changes that might happen with him, but they are really pushing people's limits with teased developments and then no follow through., while aiming towards keeping the present Cena fans happy enough and appeasing the casual crowd at the sametime.

So Cena was put over Brock here, the injury angle didn't totally play out, as well as the supposed character changes being hinted but not realized. I know many of us wanted different and from a storyline perspective especially wanted Brock's aura to be dominant. I think it was to a large degree, but literally speaking, the other side of the equation is Cena as head guy losing to two guys who left and on their first singles matches back in action. I'm not sure this sets the best message in regards to the E, to have somebody go over so much only to lose to part-timers or guys who are just back while the roster has been working the hours. The Rock had more reasoning to be put over than Brock imo, he needed the win more and deserved it more. It's probably not a suprise that Vince, after what happened with Brock, would prefer to put Cena over, especially after he had lost in the last PPV, in a match he probably should have won, if it were not for mitigating circumstances. 

If they weren't going with the injury angle/character change, having Brock walk in and talk about how Cena would be carrying his bags etc. that he was going to take his top-spot, and then to dominate Cena and score the win would have been an extreme turn of events. in the space of a few weeks to go from top of the world to losing to Rock and then Brock. While Cena is definitely going to stick around, we talk about doing what's best for business but they didn't build Cena up for all these years to bring him back down so fast. He needs to be brought down a level or two and has been lately imo, but not to the extent he isn't even kayfabe the topguy anymore. What happens when these legends are gone and it's Cena who has to put guys over, he needs to be protected to a point, where he is not viewed as inferior too much. Beating Brock even though he got totally beaten up keeps him on a level. Vince is rewarding loyalty in a way which sends a good message out to the guys. 

In terms of storytelling in the match it was very symbolic Brock brought the steps in to hurt Cena and then mocked him by standing tall over the ring, only for Cena to reverse the situation and take his place atop the steps at the end. Cole brought up early on how Brock was basically saying this is my ring, my territory, and it certainly looked that way for a while. It was only his reckless nature and wanting to all out maul Cena that led to his downfall. Cena with his smarts needing a steel chain to be the leveller and just eaking out a win to reclaim his spot by the skin of his teeth. He stopped Brock or at least slowed him, but we all know he will take that topspot, at least now he has something to work towards rather than being handed it straight away.

That is something we wouldn't have had if he'd won, he's already gone over the top guy, tore him a new one in the process, where does he go from there. The only way is down, in terms of his progression he now still has something to aim at. We've already seen him act very cocky since he entered, almost like he is entitled to the topspot and will claim it with ease, this way he has something to prove again. He showed the next night how brutal he can be when he's not geting things his own way when he broke Trip's arm. This could transition him into a monster with more of a point to prove rather than a wrecking machine that will randomly attack for the fun of it. If we see him a lot more meaner and less straight-up cocky/over-confident then the loss will have more meaning in the longterm than a win would have done.

Hunter, when he confronted Lesnar, spoke of how he can packup his ball and go home and take his loss to John Cena with him. Thus this was also a way to tie the events together and move straight into the Trips feud, even though it feels too early, he keeps his momentum going by injuring the top faces on consecutive nights. Then we have Ace saying he brought in Lesnar to motivate Cena, relating back to bringing legitimacy to the company, which pairs them off as now Ace is hell bent on his mission of taking Cena down after he managed to prevail to an extent this round. As for the injury itself not being as severe as it should have been, this allowed Ace to get in on the act. Cena did play it down somewhat but this means he is injured yet still able to compete, leaving the door open to be injured again, and again. 

His promo was generally upbeat, too much so, but that's to be relatively expected by now considering his attitude. He did put over how bad a beating he took and how Ace had put a huge obstacle in his path. He clearly wasn't going to get mad, but did seem genuinely pissed off, even if he relayed it sarcastically it got the point across. This, like his post-match promo, was a great oppurtunity to play to the fans considering that they were turning for him somewhat, i don't really blame the E for taking the chance. They are intent on getting him over, if they can pull that off and keep shifting his character to an edgier one that will be something. If they, or us, want him to turn then having most fans behind him first is critical imo, then they are invested enough to feel let down. If he turned now many would cheer for his turn and it wouldn't work the same, we would be back at square one in regards to split crowds too. Maybe they want him to remain tweener for a while and will carry on playing both sides so don't care too much about going one way or the other. 

For now Brock is getting Cena over, battering him IS doing a job in saving the E in a way, Rock came back to save us from Cena, Brock has came back and Cena is saving us from Brock. So long as this continues to bring out a different more ruthless/aggressive Cena in return that's a start. He may have followed up with a no sell of the effects to a degree but look what happened, and keeps happening, everytime he thinks he is okay about something, he gets taken down again. Yes, they are just throwing more stuff at him continually in order to get him over but something has to give, people won't be fooled forever by band-aids and stopgaps and increasingly obvious tactics and the heel threat can't last indefinitely. So long as people are invested in what is happening with him they are okay but they need a longterm strategy to deal with possible decreasing reactions and just general disdain, it's hard to see how they are going to keep everybody happy. Yet again, we can only wait and see what they have in store, i know some of us are getting pissed off and some just totally apathetic on the verge of switching off, or no selling Cena in particular completely, but what else can you say.

I tried to start positive and this is Brock's thread and he is the more important story right now so i will try to end with something positive. Regardless if Brock lost there are a lot of people talking, and about all different things and from different angles, still, no matter what the result was. One trend among many of the topics of discussion is the real vs fake issue. We have many people taking to the web to decry Brock's actions, mostly people who don't seem to realize how unreal wrestling actually is, even people that do are getting caught up in how much is for real and how much is a work, from his actions in-ring to his apparent dealings backstage. There are peple saying Brock is going legit in his approach, wondering if this is hardway or blading/capsules, if Brock is too dangerous, if Brock has brought 'real' fighting back with him. If Cena was shooting on Brock as he was himself going off-script, all manner of debate and much of it centers around legitimacy, the reason Brock was brought back. 

He has gotten over so much already people are doubting where to draw the line, we now have a number of people saying he should be fined or fired, even that the police should be brought in to deal with him, he is a truly effective heel to both the casuals and even many smarks, add in his legit intentions in terms of why he came back, and then the fans that are siding with somebody as hated as Cena over Brock and he is doing an amazing job already. I don't think something as simple as a pinfall victory can slow down that momentum. We have talked a lot about a 'Reality era' recently, Brock is truly legitimizing that idea ATM. 

Imho. Yes, he should have gone over, but he certainly got over. It's not all doom and gloom people. I think we are just hyper critical at times, not that it's a bad thing but maybe we over-react sometimes when we think the casuals will stop buying into something. From all the evidence, although the winning streak angle is fucked, many largely still seem invested. Some maybe a little too much. Perhaps Brock won't actually draw as people will have turned off in horror rather than anything else. We know this will happen to some but will equally turn many others onto the product at the sametime. I'm a Brock fan and Cena 'kayfabe' hater and was devastated at first, but i've gotten over the loss, am still very interested in where this leads and his character, and could even get behind Cena FTW. Brock is that damn good as a heel. I don't think we should write him or this off as a failure already or completely fucked up just yet.


Sorry for going on, wasn't expecting to write this much, just alot to digest in a few days. Please highlight any parts you don't agree on, or all of it, whatever. It's just some thoughts i've had and they could do with being criticised.

TL;DR: Brock is still a beast. Cena needed this win. This feels like a tragedy, yet the world keeps turning.


----------



## Invader #1

*Charles Barkley Challenges Brock Lesnar*

I was browsing Bleacher Report's WWE section and found an article of Charles Barkley and Shaq challenging Brock Lesnar. Obviously it was all in fun but I found it amusing. Jerry Lawler also made a surprise appearance at the Grizzlies vs Clippers game in Memphis and did a pile driver on a local wrestler dress as a Clippers fan.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Charles Barkley Challenges Brock Lesnar*

NBA legend Charles Barkley made WWE references during TNT's NBA Playoff coverage on Wednesday. 

At the end of the halftime show they played some clips of Jerry "The King" Lawler playing up to the crowd and wearing a Memphis Grizzlies jersey. He had his crown on and delivered a piledriver to a "fan" on the basketball court (a plant) during a time out. This was a fun little moment.

During that clip, Charles Barkley interrupted and started to say "Let me say something...I love Jerry The King....but Brock Lesnar - you better leave John Cena alone! Or me and Shaq are coming for you. John Cena's my man."

Shaq was there and responded, "Well, how you know I'm not with Brock?" At this time they cut to the clip of Big Show and Shaq clutching each others throats until Cryme Tyme stomped Show and Shaq shoulder blocked Big Show out of the ring. They then called the spot and Barkley gave Shaq some ball busting by saying "You needed help?" The show cut to commercial right after Barkley gave Lesnar a final warning.


----------



## thefranchise03

*Re: Charles Barkley Challenges Brock Lesnar*

Hilarious. Hope we see Barkley on Raw one day to confront Brock. That has epic written all over it.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Charles Barkley Challenges Brock Lesnar*

This was epic, esp. the fan reaction King got. A true legend.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Why does Hunter always pop up and feud with hot commodities ?


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Cliffy Byro said:


> Why does Hunter always pop up and feud with hot commodities ?


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I heard Cena took matters into his own hands after the win over Brock Lesnar at Extreme rules.. he was supposed to be stretchered out but went to bull**** on the mic instead and walked out?


That left Brock unhappy at backstage as Cena went against their agreement earlier. 


People can see that Brock is really putting himself in the role and job... but Cena, despite doing almost the same, choose to be kinky and work on his motivational speech instead, and all the time, has he got eyes on being the next Senator or something? 


*We don't need to be reminded of what he is doing by him... * 


That if anything is being less respectful to the fans, and treating us all like kids or woman logic, probably the reason why almost all his fans are those....


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



TheF1BOB said:


>


The fact that hhh at his age and being almost retired still feels the need to hug the spotlight shows that the guy has serious psychological issues .


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Jobberwacky said:


> Okay, i'm going to try and be as positive as possible here. Please don't think i haven't seen the bad points, i've read all about them for a few days now and couldn't add anything more. I was equally disturbed by events this week and now the Brock return in general, but i also think there's a chance things are not as bad as they may seem, to me anyway. I don't want to defend the E, but will try.
> 
> I was initially worried they had totally ruined Lesnar's character and blown $5m, plus many more on top, clearly the major thing they have messed up is the undefeated streak running until WM. While that probably would have been the best possible angle in my view, it also has it's downsides. Firstly Brock has to steamroller everybody, something some were worried about, that was wiped out pretty quick. Secondly with this the rub maybe bigger but it's also more limited, another problem there is that it also would have been very predictable. Not to mention after he ruins Cena, the top guy, how are we supposed to believe anybody else would have a chance at beating him. As it stands, many are not even sure if he will beat HHH. I would think he HAS to beat him now and pretty much everybody else that gets thrown to him.
> 
> Only it isn't so obvious he will beat them all after this. I actually think booking him as fallible could have some benefits, besides, all heels need some weaknesses, and like Cena, it gets tired fast when the guy always wins. It may actually be harder to keep major interest in big matches in the run-in where one guy is so dominant and people stop expecting him to lose. They can still do the 'who can beat the monster' thing if they book him strongly, only now it is more up in the air, and the outcome less straight forward. This may not necessarily turn out to be such a bad thing imo.
> 
> Anyway, many of us had already pegged the whole next years storyline if this was the case, how lame would that have been, i'd rather things weren't always so predictable TBH. I know people are saying, sometimes predictable is the best way, and i find it hard to disagree, but not all time. An element of un-predictability can really help, as seen with Rock/Cena, and now the reaction to this result, it's certainly got people talking at least, even if not all of it is good. There's also the theory Vince is trying to go against the IWC once they figure something out and doing the opposite, we are his natural opponent seemingly so this shouldn't be a suprise.
> 
> Plus after losing here Cena would surely have to get his win back somewhere down the line. That would be a predictable return, and would possibly have to be sooner to tie in storyline-wise or to make use of Brock in case he fucks off, or much later and when does it make the most money. If it was in this WM year unless it was at mania itself, unlikely, it would slow Brock's momentum even more, instead he's got it out the way early, and perhaps it's more believable he takes a loss now, when he is just back, rather than when he has a head of steam. Another factor is that even if UFC is legit they don't have weapons like WWE, so he's getting back used to that aspect too, it sounds silly but is true to an extent kayfabe wise.
> 
> Why did he lose to Cena? I know people are saying he only took 2 moves to be taken down, yet Cena got a number of punches in throughout, slammed Brock on the steps, pulled the rope down and Brock took a big bump to the outside, he smashed him with his chain coming off a big leap to the ropes again, and finally an AA onto the steps. While it really should have taken more, the other option would be a total squash, that makes Cena as the top-guy look too weak imo, unless the plan was to go with the injury angle, which didn't really happen, as of yet. Otherwise have Cena getting more offense in, yet this may have made Brock look even weaker in the end. It seemed everytime Cena was about to get something going he was taken straight back down to earth, it was only a lucky combo of moves towards the end in quick succession after Brock was visibly gassed and had been hit with a chain that got him the win.
> 
> I question why Cena didn't use weapons earlier, but it was clear he tried but didn't get a chance. I'm also not sure they wanted that kind of a match, it made the effect of the usage more powerful, and by that point it felt like he HAD to get extreme himself, and deservedly so, in order to just survive, which is all he really did. It puts Cena over as the ultimate babyface in peril who never gives up and fits his gimmick perfectly, rightly or wrongly, this puts the E over as a result, seeing as their guys can hang with someone like Brock. He never looked stronger at any point, only like a tough SOB, this was a way to put both guys over instead of just one. I wasn't even overly bothered at first that Cena had won as it seemed the logical result from the story being told, moreso with the aftermath.
> 
> I think that could have a lot to do with the fact it was somewhat telegraphed, just like Rock beating Cena, the more dominant that one guy looks you can always see the other mounting a comeback in babyface fashion. Both guys were very cocky and confident they would win, each underestimated their opponent, both were swerves and both involved Superman esque comebacks at the death. Brock had the pin but no ref to count, knocking the other ref out, dropping the chain and then later throwing it out the ring, seemingly more interested in beating Cena up, and with his bare hands, than getting any win. As soon as Cena picked up the chain (a key factor leading into the match) on the outside it was pretty obvious he was about to win, so maybe the result didn't hit me as hard as it should. It was more like, lol, typical SuperCena again, facepalm from the E, but then the more i thought about it the more i started to get worried about how stupid a decision this was, even though i could start to see other immediate benefits.
> 
> I just can't help but think of how ridiculous it sounds to people looking in to have Cena lose to Rock, and Tensai as well, and then beat Brock, a legit fighter. I think i'm buying into it a little too much though in terms of win/loss, and how certain people view things, if i can buy into the first two then i can buy into this one also, personally. It just feels that the E is made to look less legit when things like this happen, although i can see how different the situations are, Cena was cocky vs The Rock and certainly more focused here and it was a different kind of match, plus Brock wasn't as interested in the win. I'm still concerned at how others, those that left wrestling to watch 'other' sports, will view this result, even though they should know the most dominant guy doesn't always win and that wrestling is scripted anyway. It did feel like a WWE 1 - UFC 0 type deal from Vince, and i'm not convinced this wasn't the case, it just feels a petty way to do things and shooting yourself in the foot, causing major facepalms for many. I hope any 'fans' don't look too deeply at this and will continue to keep watching, they still got to see a fight, although i'm also not sure how many of them would have done so anyway, and maybe they aren't the people to rely on. Any regular fans who take issue should hopefully get over this too i would hope, and they are the ones that will stick through thick and thin, i know many are saying this is the last straw etc. but i want to find some reasons for this and get on with it.
> 
> One of them is the fact that Cena does have a lot of fans that buy into his shit, they have been given another win when his star was fading, after Cena losing more frequently recently he did need a boost to his stock, after such a big loss at WM especially. Something else that feels a bit like a message/punishment, we had a Rock win over Cena, now suck up another Cena victory in exchange. He has been humbled somewhat over the past year or so and did seem to be starting to lose a bit of his legitimacy and he needs that if he is going to put others over. Brock can get his heat back pretty quickly, Rock can never get that WM moment in his hometown again, same as Punk at MITB. This, even though it doesn't feel like it now, could have been the best place to have Cena get a big win back, using some of Brock's power to really put him over.
> 
> There was no better person to give him some more credibility. Brock is that much needed true vicious heel character missed so much and he did a great job on the night, getting the majority of fans behind Cena, people who aren't fans at all have gained more respect for the guy. Another fact that suggests this was the right result in a way was the reaction of the crowd, suprisingly or not, they were very pro Cena by the end, if we make that argument for the Rock going over then can't that hold up here too. This alone proves how good of a heel Brock really is, and how much, regardless if he lost, he is still over as a monster. Up until the promo (more on that) Cena was truly selling the fact he was in a war and dare i say it, the SuperMan style comeback actually made sense here and was maybe even pleasing from a certain POV, he didn't dominate the end as usual but squeezed out a lucky win, neither did he do his no selling smiling SuperMan. He was screaming out in anguish and sold everything perfectly and clearly was the underdog overcoming mighty odds, if the match formula he always pulls off was ever more believable and logical perhaps it was here.
> 
> I don't even think this was classic SuperCena. We had Edge telling Cena to wake up, that he absolutely couldn't lose this one after what has happened recently, that we needed to see the old Cena back, he looked much more focused and determined here, selling that was the case. King mentioned how the old Cena had came back after the fact, and Cole talked about Chain-gang Cena before-hand. He was looking for the chain throughout the match and needed it to win in the end. A few weeks ago we would have never imagined he would be coming to the ring twice with the chain and being in a situation where he legitimately HAD to use it and so many would be behind such an act. Brock made that justifiable, he brought out the edgy Cena we wanted to appear, most were saying it should happen later on down the line, we got a taste of it here. It could be a hint of things to come. I know some people are saying it's just not logical to have Brock lose to Cena, but i think it was made sufficiently obvious who the better and stronger man was on Sunday.
> 
> Right from the off it looked like Brock could actually murder Cena in the ring if he wanted to, he battered him senseless at times, made him seem human again, looked like he was toying with him, took great pleasure in beating him up, something he has already mentioned many times as his objective, which is why i don't think the loss hurts him that bad. Chose not to use so many weapons preferring his own hands, could have pinned/knocked him out a few times but didn't, had him beat while the ref was out. It took Cena hanging in there against all odds and then outsmarting Brock with the concealed weapon, a chain shot to the head using Brocks own force (and over confidence) against him, and then a quick finisher to the steps while he was dazed. I definitely think had the match gone on any longer Brock would have won once he got his head together. He did basically everything except score the pinfall.
> 
> He still did pretty much exactly what he set out to do, bring the pain to John Cena. He also, and this is the biggest plus point, did what he claimed he would do and brought some amount of legitimacy back to WWE, to Cena and thus the roster itself. This battle was a real spectacle in this day-and-age, we got what we had hoped for in terms of the match itself, we wanted a war and for Brock to look like a machine, he did that alright. Maybe it's too much to ask for to get everything our own way and have a Brock win in his first fight back, and for a Cena loss and for Cena to get injured and disappear right away. Vince isn't going to let us have everything we want and perhaps we should make some allowances so that everybody can be happy. It's not easy pleasing different sets of fans and keeping everybody on side and this seems like a compromise of sorts.
> 
> As we can see from the reactions of kids in the crowd crying, to the soccer moms online, another reason Brock deserves credit is knowing how real this still is to so many, it was and is a risk to bring this type of content back into regular programming, and there's a balance that needs to be tread to keep everything together in the universe. I think this was one of the reasons for Cena's 'i'm okay mom' promo afterwards, i've mentioned it before as a theory as to why Cena no sells beatings in the end. So many of his fans are young and conditioned to it now, it's perhaps important they are reassured that their hero is going to be alright regardless of what happens. While we may all think Cena getting stretchered away and no-showing or showing up the next night in a legit bad state is best for his character development, there is also a whole lot of lil jimmys who could easily become affected by such a thing.
> 
> So maybe a line needs to drawn as to how much he can actually sell any harm done to him, and how fast his character changes. They witness their idol come through a real battle, something many of us enjoyed, it only seems fair to let them know he is going to be alright in the end. It's just a theory, but would also explain things like the 3 stooges on the same Raw as Lesnar bringing the pain, they have to cater to all markets and balance everybody's viewing needs, not moving too fast in one direction. Those two nights and recent times have been relatively extreme for Cena and parental guidance, maybe they are trying to counteract that partially.
> 
> As it turned out the injury angle was still heavily played upon but not fully executed, yet, i still think it will happen, probably at OTL. Only it will now get drawn out for a bit longer as a storyline. Again, perhaps a reason for not being abrupt is it will be a shock to the jimmy's, they are more prepared now for when it does happen, which hopefully will involve Brock again. Yet the heat has also been transferred to Ace too, i feel like this could have been a reason as he needs to get his heel shit back together after recent dealings with Lesnar, he seems to have really stepped up all of a sudden. So, the injury speech, it did get people to tune in the next day and the angle will hopefully keep people invested heading towards OTL.
> 
> I don't know if they pulled out of following through with it here or there was another reason, but it's clear they aren't going to want Cena off TV for too long and that they don't trust others to run the ship. Seeing as Brock is on limited appearances and they don't seem to have much faith in the rest of the roster carrying the load it's perhaps understandable they are tentative. Then there's the whole Cena leaving to do movies = hypocrisy issue, which seems to have been averted thanks to good ol' Miz.
> 
> The injury angle not being seen through is similar or at least related to the whole character development issue. If they weren't willing to go ahead and take him off TV now, then i can see how giving him the win here, as he is sticking around a bit longer, makes some sense. It would have only made more sense with a Brock win had they gone through with it here. They seem more interested in getting him over with the casuals in the present rather than having to make any major and longterm changes. Yet they are walking a thin-line in terms of who to cater towards and clearly saw a chance to get him over and use the recent falling off angle and impending doom via Brock to their advantage now rather than later.
> 
> Although we got a somewhat changed up Cena here, that should come back to bite them after the aftermath and apparent injury being undersold somewhat, and then going straight into a feud with heel boss Ace, they are going overboard on the 'poor Cena' sympathy act. Although i'm not too sure how much they care, they obviously realize more hardcore fans will tune in regardless and will still follow any changes that might happen with him, but they are really pushing people's limits with teased developments and then no follow through., while aiming towards keeping the present Cena fans happy enough and appeasing the casual crowd at the sametime.
> 
> So Cena was put over Brock here, the injury angle didn't totally play out, as well as the supposed character changes being hinted but not realized. I know many of us wanted different and from a storyline perspective especially wanted Brock's aura to be dominant. I think it was to a large degree, but literally speaking, the other side of the equation is Cena as head guy losing to two guys who left and on their first singles matches back in action. I'm not sure this sets the best message in regards to the E, to have somebody go over so much only to lose to part-timers or guys who are just back while the roster has been working the hours. The Rock had more reasoning to be put over than Brock imo, he needed the win more and deserved it more. It's probably not a suprise that Vince, after what happened with Brock, would prefer to put Cena over, especially after he had lost in the last PPV, in a match he probably should have won, if it were not for mitigating circumstances.
> 
> If they weren't going with the injury angle/character change, having Brock walk in and talk about how Cena would be carrying his bags etc. that he was going to take his top-spot, and then to dominate Cena and score the win would have been an extreme turn of events. in the space of a few weeks to go from top of the world to losing to Rock and then Brock. While Cena is definitely going to stick around, we talk about doing what's best for business but they didn't build Cena up for all these years to bring him back down so fast. He needs to be brought down a level or two and has been lately imo, but not to the extent he isn't even kayfabe the topguy anymore. What happens when these legends are gone and it's Cena who has to put guys over, he needs to be protected to a point, where he is not viewed as inferior too much. Beating Brock even though he got totally beaten up keeps him on a level. Vince is rewarding loyalty in a way which sends a good message out to the guys.
> 
> In terms of storytelling in the match it was very symbolic Brock brought the steps in to hurt Cena and then mocked him by standing tall over the ring, only for Cena to reverse the situation and take his place atop the steps at the end. Cole brought up early on how Brock was basically saying this is my ring, my territory, and it certainly looked that way for a while. It was only his reckless nature and wanting to all out maul Cena that led to his downfall. Cena with his smarts needing a steel chain to be the leveller and just eaking out a win to reclaim his spot by the skin of his teeth. He stopped Brock or at least slowed him, but we all know he will take that topspot, at least now he has something to work towards rather than being handed it straight away.
> 
> That is something we wouldn't have had if he'd won, he's already gone over the top guy, tore him a new one in the process, where does he go from there. The only way is down, in terms of his progression he now still has something to aim at. We've already seen him act very cocky since he entered, almost like he is entitled to the topspot and will claim it with ease, this way he has something to prove again. He showed the next night how brutal he can be when he's not geting things his own way when he broke Trip's arm. This could transition him into a monster with more of a point to prove rather than a wrecking machine that will randomly attack for the fun of it. If we see him a lot more meaner and less straight-up cocky/over-confident then the loss will have more meaning in the longterm than a win would have done.
> 
> Hunter, when he confronted Lesnar, spoke of how he can packup his ball and go home and take his loss to John Cena with him. Thus this was also a way to tie the events together and move straight into the Trips feud, even though it feels too early, he keeps his momentum going by injuring the top faces on consecutive nights. Then we have Ace saying he brought in Lesnar to motivate Cena, relating back to bringing legitimacy to the company, which pairs them off as now Ace is hell bent on his mission of taking Cena down after he managed to prevail to an extent this round. As for the injury itself not being as severe as it should have been, this allowed Ace to get in on the act. Cena did play it down somewhat but this means he is injured yet still able to compete, leaving the door open to be injured again, and again.
> 
> His promo was generally upbeat, too much so, but that's to be relatively expected by now considering his attitude. He did put over how bad a beating he took and how Ace had put a huge obstacle in his path. He clearly wasn't going to get mad, but did seem genuinely pissed off, even if he relayed it sarcastically it got the point across. This, like his post-match promo, was a great oppurtunity to play to the fans considering that they were turning for him somewhat, i don't really blame the E for taking the chance. They are intent on getting him over, if they can pull that off and keep shifting his character to an edgier one that will be something. If they, or us, want him to turn then having most fans behind him first is critical imo, then they are invested enough to feel let down. If he turned now many would cheer for his turn and it wouldn't work the same, we would be back at square one in regards to split crowds too.
> 
> For now Brock is getting Cena over, battering him IS doing a job in saving the E in a way, Rock came back to save us from Cena, Brock has came back and Cena is saving us from Brock. So long as this continues to bring out a different more ruthless/aggressive Cena in return that's a start. He may have followed up with a no sell of the effects to a degree but look what happened, and keeps happening, everytime he thinks he is okay about something, he gets taken down again. Yes, they are just throwing more stuff at him continually in order to get him over but something has to give, people won't be fooled forever by band-aids and stopgaps and increasingly obvious tactics and the heel threat can't last indefinitely. So long as people are invested in what is happening with him they are okay but they need a longterm strategy to deal with possible decreasing reactions and just general disdain, it's hard to see how they are going to keep everybody happy. Yet again, we can only wait and see what they have in store, i know some of us are getting pissed off and some just totally apathetic on the verge of switching off, or no selling Cena in particular completely, but what else can you say.
> 
> I tried to start positive and this is Brock's thread and he is the more important story right now so i will try to end with something positive. Regardless if Brock lost there are a lot of people talking, and about all different things and from different angles, still, no matter what the result was. One trend among many of the topics of discussion is the real vs fake issue. We have many people taking to the web to decry Brock's actions, mostly people who don't seem to realize how unreal wrestling actually is, even people that do are getting caught up in how much is for real and how much is a work, from his actions in-ring to his apparent dealings backstage. There are peple saying Brock is going legit in his approach, if this is hardway or blading/capsules, if Brock is too dangerous, if Brock has brought 'real' fighting back with him. If Cena was shooting on Brock as he was himself going off-script, all manner of debate and much of it centers around legitimacy, the reason Brock was brought back.
> 
> He has gotten over so much already people are doubting where to draw the line, we now have a number of people saying he should be fined or fired, even that the police should be brought in to deal with him, he is a truly effective heel to both the casuals and even many smarks, add in his legit intentions in terms of why he came back, and then the fans that are siding with somebody as hated as Cena over Brock and he is doing an amazing job already. I don't think something as simple as a pinfall victory can slow down that momentum. We have talked a lot about a 'Reality era' recently, Brock is truly legitimizing that idea ATM.
> 
> Imho. Yes, he should have gone over, but he certainly got over. It's not all doom and gloom people. I think we are just hyper critical at times, not that it's a bad thing but maybe we over-react sometimes when we think the casuals will stop buying into something. From all the evidence, although the winning streak angle is fucked, many largely still seem invested. Some maybe a little too much. Perhaps Brock won't actually draw as people will have turned off in horror rather than anything else. We know this will happen to some but will equally turn many others onto the product at the sametime. I'm a Brock fan and Cena 'kayfabe' hater and was devastated at first, but i've gotten over the loss, am still very interested in where this leads and his character, and could even get behind Cena FTW. Brock is that damn good as a heel. I don't think we should write him off completely just yet.
> 
> 
> Sorry for going on, wasn't expecting to write this much, just alot to digest in a few days. Please highlight any parts you don't agree on, or all of it, whatever. It's just some thoughts i've had and they could do with being criticised.
> 
> TL;DR: Brock is still a beast. Cena needed this win. This feels like a tragedy, yet the world keeps turning.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



itsmadness said:


>


: I knew that was coming. 

I don't blame you TBH. I feel better now that i wrote it out though so i'm happy.


----------



## Hladeit

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Cliffy Byro said:


> Why does Hunter always pop up and feud with hot commodities ?





TheF1BOB said:


> http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/4072/54199744805229854257416.jpg[/IMG]





fulcizombie said:


> The fact that hhh at his age and being almost retired still feels the need to hug the spotlight shows that the guy has serious psychological issues .



How is HHH hogging the spotlight when Brock/HHH IS THE BIG MONEY MATCH? Its obvious, from the fact that Cena beat Lesnar in his first ever return match in 8 fucking years, that Vince mcmahon so overprotective of cena. This means cena-brock rematch possiblity is out the window. So with that in mind, All you people bitching about HHH, Plz name me one superstar who can face brock and can potentially DRAW MORE MONEY than Brock/HHH?

And dont give me that "Young superstar needs a rub" Bullshit. Summerslam is just a taste of whats coming at Wresltemania. Vince Mcmahon has lined up Rock/Brock for WWE title for mania main event. 

Face it, Vince mcmahon cares only about wrestlemania drawing big money and he has no faith in this current roster. There is no point in blaming HHH for everything wrong with the company. Try to Enjoy the program/match for what its worth.


----------



## bigdog40

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Hladeit said:


> How is HHH hogging the spotlight when Brock/HHH IS THE BIG MONEY MATCH? Its obvious, from the fact that Cena beat Lesnar in his first ever return match in 8 fucking years, that Vince mcmahon so overprotective of cena. This means cena-brock rematch possiblity is out the window. So with that in mind, All you people bitching about HHH, Plz name me one superstar who can face brock and can potentially DRAW MORE MONEY than Brock/HHH?
> 
> And dont give me that "Young superstar needs a rub" Bullshit. Summerslam is just a taste of whats coming at Wresltemania. Vince Mcmahon has lined up Rock/Brock for WWE title for mania main event.
> 
> Face it, Vince mcmahon cares only about wrestlemania drawing big money and he has no faith in this current roster. There is no point in blaming HHH for everything wrong with the company. Try to Enjoy the program/match for what its worth.




It's true, however we can't say that Vince is that overprotective since he did job Cena out to the Rock at Wrestlemania. Not too mention Brock has beaten Cena in the past before more than once. The thing with Brock Lesnar is that he's going to work with big names like John Cena, Triple H, maybe the Undertaker, and maybe the Rock. They are paying Brock 5 million for this year so he's going to work with the people who's going to draw the biggest money possible. I don't think they should job Brock out the entire time that he is here. I know he did leave the company in bad terms back in 2004 and one loss doesn't hurt Brock because he looked like a monster despite losing. Brock vs Cena, Brock vs Triple H, Rock vs Cena are dream matches and are short term programs that's going to draw money.


----------



## Hladeit

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



bigdog40 said:


> It's true, however we can't say that Vince is that overprotective since he did job Cena out to the Rock at Wrestlemania. *Not too mention Brock has beaten Cena in the past before more than once.* The thing with Brock Lesnar is that he's going to work with big names like John Cena, Triple H, maybe the Undertaker, and maybe the Rock. They are paying Brock 5 million for this year so he's going to work with the people who's going to draw the biggest money possible. I don't think they should job Brock out the entire time that he is here. I know he did leave the company in bad terms back in 2004 and one loss doesn't hurt Brock because he looked like a monster despite losing. Brock vs Cena, Brock vs Triple H, Rock vs Cena are dream matches and are short term programs that's going to draw money.


Yeah when John cena was a upper mid-carder. Vince Mcmahon IS over-protective of John cena, we have seen that countless times over the years. As for the Rock beating cena, I think its something the Rock demanded, for returning to WWE and working PPVs when he doesnt even need the money, leaving Vince with no choice but have cena beat clean at mania. I am willing to bet, If vince mcmahon had a option he would had Cena go over the Rock clean. Thank god that didnt happen.


But I agree with rest of your post about Lesnar demanding to work the big names. Pwinsider even had a report on this. you're spot on about that part.


----------



## Dusty Roids

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

HHH always comes in and steels everyones spotlight. he is the game-aaaah. He needs that win over Brock to further solidify his status as wrestling god of the wwe. the chances of a brock vs punk feud which i hoped for are very small now. Or against orton. seriusly i am not saying i don;t want to see HHH anymore, or that he sucks but the guy seriously has ego issues. He needs to lay off and let other guys shine first by feuding with lesnar.


----------



## Hladeit

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Dusty Roids said:


> HHH always comes in and steels everyones spotlight. he is the game-aaaah. He needs that win over Brock to further solidify his status as wrestling god of the wwe. the chances of a brock vs punk feud which i hoped for are very small now. Or against orton. seriusly i am not saying i don;t want to see HHH anymore, or that he sucks but the guy seriously has ego issues. He needs to lay off and *let other guys shine first by feuding with lesnar.*


Go Tell that to Vince mcmahon. SMDH. This places never changes. HHH has the Worst Wrestlemania record with 9 losses, three of them consecutive losses and three MAIN EVENT tap-outs. You're damn right! he has ego issues. 

And believe me there is no chance of Brock-punk happening. Punk doesnt have the physique to begin with and he is not a draw. Unless its a squash match, this isnt happening.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I can't believe people are asking why Brock is feuding with Triple H now.

You tell me which makes more sense?

WWE suspends Brock because he breaks the COO's arm after the COO takes away his contract perks leading to a match at Summerslam.

Brock randomly attacks Punk and then disappears to Summerslam.


----------



## bigdog40

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Hladeit said:


> Go Tell that to Vince mcmahon. SMDH. This places never changes. HHH has the Worst Wrestlemania record with 9 losses, three of them consecutive losses and three MAIN EVENT tap-outs. You're damn right! he has ego issues.
> 
> And believe me there is no chance of Brock-punk happening. Punk doesnt have the physique to begin with and he is not a draw. Unless its a squash match, this isnt happening.




That Triple H having a huge ego topic should have been dropped years ago, but I guess people are still mad over Wrestlemania 19, geez get over it. People bash Triple H because of what position he is in the company.


----------



## Hladeit

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I think people in this place are just mad that Cena gets to feud with every returning top star and punk has basically become a mid card champion. I can understand the frustration but there is no point in bitching without understanding the business decisions being made. 

The problem is punk is not a draw and his marks just refusing to understand the business decisions. If vince mcmahon has CM Punk main event RAW or PPVS and if the business goes down, Vince will be forced to take the title off Punk, which would basically send him back to upper mid-card. BUT because of the presence of superstars like Cena,Brock,Rock,HHH on the show and by having the main focus of the show revolve around them, they dont have to worry about punk not drawing ratings. This allows Vince mcmahon to keep the title on CM Punk despite him not being able to draw as the champion. 

All things considered, imo Punk fans should be really happy that he is still enjoying a 7 month long reign at a time like this, where wrestling popularity is at an all time low.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Hladeit said:


> I think people in this place are just mad that Cena gets to feud with every returning top star and punk has basically become a mid card champion. I can understand the frustration but there is no point in bitching without understanding the business decisions being made.
> 
> The problem is punk is not a draw and his marks just refusing to understand the business decisions. If vince mcmahon has CM Punk main event RAW or PPVS and if the business goes down, Vince will be forced to take the title off Punk, which would basically send him back to upper mid-card. BUT because of the presence of superstars like Cena,Brock,Rock,HHH on the show and by having the main focus of the show revolve around them, they dont have to worry about punk not drawing ratings. This allows Vince mcmahon to keep the title on CM Punk despite him not being able to draw as the champion.
> 
> All things considered, imo Punk fans should be really happy that he is still enjoying a 7 month long reign at a time like this, where wrestling popularity is at an all time low.


And do you know why these people you are referring to will not quit bitching and wanting a Punk/Lesnar feud. For alot of them its not b/c "they don't understand the business" ( I hate when other posters try to make themselves seem more important with this stupid statement) its b/c they *DON'T CARE* about the business side of things and just want to see 2 of their favorites in a feud.

I will admit though there are most likely a some posters that actually do not understand the business, but alot of the people you are talking down to here are in the category that just don't care about the business side and are jsut making statements based on what they feel would entertain them most.


----------



## Hladeit

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

"Dont understand" or "Dont care" Makes no difference. Its still pointless bitching. Waste of time.

Vince mcmahon is a business man, he is going to do what he thinks can make him more money. Being a "Smart fan" people here are expected to understand why certain decisions are made, thats my point. Not trying to make myself seem "more important" lol.


----------



## bigdog40

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



A-C-P said:


> And do you know why these people you are referring to will not quit bitching and wanting a Punk/Lesnar feud. For alot of them its not b/c "they don't understand the business" ( I hate when other posters try to make themselves seem more important with this stupid statement) its b/c they *DON'T CARE* about the business side of things and just want to see 2 of their favorites in a feud.
> 
> I will admit though there are most likely a some posters that actually do not understand the business, but alot of the people you are talking down to here are in the category that just don't care about the business side and are jsut making statements based on what they feel would entertain them most.




What they fail to realize is that it's not about what the fans want unless it draws money. People like Punk, but not enough to invest in him. Last week someone made a post about how Punk shouldn't face Lesnar because he would get squashed.


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Hladeit said:


> I think people in this place are just mad that Cena gets to feud with every returning top star and punk has basically become a mid card champion. I can understand the frustration but there is no point in bitching without understanding the business decisions being made.
> 
> The problem is punk is not a draw and his marks just refusing to understand the business decisions. If vince mcmahon has CM Punk main event RAW or PPVS and if the business goes down, Vince will be forced to take the title off Punk, which would basically send him back to upper mid-card. BUT because of the presence of superstars like Cena,Brock,Rock,HHH on the show and by having the main focus of the show revolve around them, they dont have to worry about punk not drawing ratings. This allows Vince mcmahon to keep the title on CM Punk despite him not being able to draw as the champion.
> 
> All things considered, imo Punk fans should be really happy that he is still enjoying a 7 month long reign at a time like this, where wrestling popularity is at an all time low.


I am not a big fan of punk or anything but he sells merchandise like crazy (in the U.K shows his t-shirt outsold Cena's shirts like 3-1) and there's no proof that cena is a draw in anything else but selling t-shirts to kids . With cena in the top spot the wwe has had buy rates and ratings go to hell so I don't understand this myth about how muc big of a draw cena is and we are talking about a guy that has been pushed like nobody else since the era of hulkamania .


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Hladeit said:


> "Dont understand" or "Dont care" Makes no difference. Its still pointless bitching. Waste of time.
> 
> Vince mcmahon is a business man, he is going to do what he thinks can make him more money. Being a "Smart fan" people here are expected to understand why certain decisions are made, thats my point. Not trying to make myself seem "more important" lol.


Well thats fine I'm just letting you know its a waste of time to try and change these people's minds thats all. Not trying to say any body is right or wrong here. Plus trying to "explain" to them why things won't happen usually causes more posts claiming it can work. Its a vicious cycle.


----------



## drew433

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

whats with the bork laser signs








is this supposed to be an joke or something that lesnar said or did


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

AFAIK: On YouTube to dodge copyright problems, an uploader named a video of Brock Lesnar vs Zach Gowen as "Bork Lazer beats up one leg man" to get it past.

It's caught on from there. That was a few years ago now.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Jobberwacky said:


> AFAIK: YouTube tried to dodge copyright problems, so the uploader named a video with Brock Lesnar vs Zach Gowen "Bork Lazer beats up one leg man"
> 
> It's caught on from there. That was a few years ago now.


:lmao Bork Lazer, thats so classic! I still laugh everytime I see the sign just b/c of how stupid this was by that youtube user.


----------



## TheBrain

*Re: Charles Barkley Challenges Brock Lesnar*



thefranchise03 said:


> Hilarious. Hope we see Barkley on Raw one day to confront Brock. That has epic written all over it.


Epic Failure maybe. Brock would kill "The Round Mound of Rebound."


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I wouldn't be surprised if HHH ego his way into a Mania match with Lesnar.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*A possible comeback for Cena vs Lesnar, Cena losing his Mojo*

So I thought of this storyline.Cena last RAW said he wasn't badly injured & from here we can start that he's going to recover and he'd even be in a better shape by Over the Limit.Brock shows up and thanks Laurinities that he challenged Cena for a match because he believed Johnny did this for him but Lesnar says he will handle his own business vs Cena at over the limit in an I quit match.

Even though Lesnar might have looked weak after the match, yet this can be fixed by doing two things.Firstly he will mention that Cena got medical attention twice during his match as soon as he started bleeding while Lesnar got none.Secondly, Lesnar should go and attack somebody else like Jerry lawler or so then random superstars rush in for the save, Kofi, R-truth, Ryder all of these guys and Lesnar just beats them down all, followed by Cena who gets grounded as well.

I believe if that WWE have ever planned a break for Cena then they must do it if he is not turning heel.In continuation to Cena lost his Mojo storyline, Cena quits for the first time ever (since kurt lol) to Lesnar at OTL.

Then Lesnar and HHH could have their match at Summerslam normally.

In future plans for both Cena & Lesnar, I personally would like to see Lesnar vs Rock vs Cena (or just Brock vs Rock) for the title at Wresltemania 29.

Then in continuation of the 2003 returns.....GOOOOOOOLDBERG GOLDBERG vs Cena ...Cena can lose to all 3 Rock, Brock, Goldberg and finally lose his mind and turn heel...

Too much fancy


----------



## Jinn DMZ

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm far past the point of thinking Cena will ever turn heel. I used to think it was inevitable too, but I really don't know anymore. Cena might be one of those rare cases where he remains face throughout the entire prime of his career. If Rock and Lesnar weren't big enough opportunities for WWE to fly that route with him, I seriously don't know what it will take.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena/Brock is a one match thing.


----------



## Lord Jericho

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Vyed said:


> :lol:lmao Yeah what a fucking asshole. And its not even the first time he has done it. You gotta give it to John Cena for effectively working the marks everytime he wants to, no other Topface in WWE history ever managed to pull this off so efficiently with a smile on his face.
> 
> This woman must be so pissed right now..


Best part of RAW. Hot chick.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Cena/Brock is a one match thing.


Well that sucks. Was hoping for a series at best. If that's the case, maybe we might get a Rock vs Cena rematch?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

The match happened because they wanted their top guy getting a win over UFC Brock Lesnar in case he spilt and left the company high dry again. So they could play the footage over and over again.

If your afraid of him quitting early, then don't sign the guy to a fat contract.

I think that's the plan for 29, swagg.

Rock/Cena II for the title.. Cena gets his win back.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Yes, Rock/Cena II for the WWE Championship is almost surely the plan, judging by what has happened ever since March 31st. And if anyone thinks Cena's losing to Rock again you're insane. Next night on Raw, Cena comes out at the end of the show challenges Undertaker to a match for the Streak the next year. At Wrestlemania 30 Cena makes Taker tap out. Night after that, Triple H and Shawn Michaels come down, and say that Cena made them tap out at consecutive Wrestlemanias, but can he make them both tap out at Wrestlemania 31? He does. Night after that, Stone Cold returns and gives Cena the Stunner. They wrestle at Wrestlemania 32 and Cena beats him with three AA's. And in the spring of 2016, WWE.com runs a headline asking, "Why do some fans chant 'CENA SUCKS?' at WWE events?" along with a video package about jaded New Yorkers and Chicagoans grudgingly admitting that they respect Cena. The next colors for Cena will be bright yellow, then blue, apricot orange, pink, black and then finally white, as Cena wears the pure white wearing a white hat to be the most plainly virtuous WWE superstar of all time.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



DesolationRow said:


> Yes, Rock/Cena II for the WWE Championship is almost surely the plan, judging by what has happened ever since March 31st. And if anyone thinks Cena's losing to Rock again you're insane. Next night on Raw, Cena comes out at the end of the show challenges Undertaker to a match for the Streak the next year. At Wrestlemania 30 Cena makes Taker tap out. Night after that, Triple H and Shawn Michaels come down, and say that Cena made them tap out at consecutive Wrestlemanias, but can he make them both tap out at Wrestlemania 31? He does. Night after that, Stone Cold returns and gives Cena the Stunner. They wrestle at Wrestlemania 32 and Cena beats him with three AA's. And in the spring of 2016, WWE.com runs a headline asking, "Why do some fans chant 'CENA SUCKS?' at WWE events?" along with a video package about jaded New Yorkers and Chicagoans grudgingly admitting that they respect Cena. The next colors for Cena will be bright yellow, then blue, apricot orange, pink, black and then finally white, as Cena wears the pure white wearing a white hat to be the most plainly virtuous WWE superstar of all time.


World's ending this December. Your predictions are therefore invalid.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

On paper, Lesnar/HHH on a big PPV like Summerslam can draw big, but after WWE sabotaged and completely destroyed Brock's aura in one match, the entire story feels second rate after Brock lost to Cena. This match needs to be "can HHH be the one who will stop Lesnar and save the company?" but because Cena already killed this program before it even started, this match feels like just "another" big match with big names. It's not going to do even half the business it should have done, and on top of all that, HHH is probably going over which is on the same level of stupidity as Cena going over. If Lesnar is destroying HHH at Summerslam, then the next match, probably with Orton at SVS can do bigger than expected. As for complaining about the opponent, no reason(most of you need to get over the "put over", "long term", "young talent" BS slogans and come back to reality), Cena/HHH/Orton are the biggest stars and physically, character wise the only believable wrestlers to even be in the same ring with Brock(not including Henry and Show but I doubt they're putting him against them on PPV)


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

But beating Helmsley means more than beating Cena which is something Lesnar has already done.

- Vic


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

^ Lesnar never beat Cena. 

His win over cena when he was a mid carder doesnt count.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I doubt Triple H will beat Lesnar. Triple H probally won't be in huge Wrestlemania match this year so he'll do the right thing and try to give Brock some momentum back.

It's time to move on about Cena's win. Like it or not John Cena v Rock 2 for the WWE Championship is the most likely Main Event at WM 29 now so getting Cena back on track is the goal they wanted to accomplish at Backlash.

We got what we wanted at Wrestlemania 28. Wrestlemania 29 just isn't happening.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

WM29 will still more than likely be The Rock vs. Lesnar and Cena vs. Undertaker. I've complained about the finish of the Cena/Lesnar match but it does now make Cena a strong opponent for Undertaker at WrestleMania.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I agree. There's not much to lose for WWE to have Lesnar demolish/go over Triple H. Triple H is already a part-time legend anyway. They've actually written the first chapter of how the match can go, with Triple H "coming back too early" and Lesnar focusing like a demon on the arm.

Of course, this is applying a modicum of sense to WWE booking. Therefore, perilous.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



DesolationRow said:


> I agree. There's not much to lose for WWE to have Lesnar demolish/go over Triple H. Triple H is already a part-time legend anyway. They've actually written the first chapter of how the match can go, with Triple H "coming back too early" and Lesnar focusing like a demon on the arm.
> 
> Of course, this is applying a modicum of sense to WWE booking. Therefore, perilous.


I can already see the story in the match - "Triple H can't hook the Pedigree!"

Pedigree transitioned into the Kimura would be a great counter for a tap out finish.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Clique said:


> I can already see the story in the match - "Triple H can't hook the Pedigree!"
> 
> Pedigree transitioned into the Kimura would be a great counter for a tap out finish.


Damn, you're right! And that would be a _sweet_ finish. Would give Trips a proper exit ramp right back off TV, too, which I'm sure he'd like, lol.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



DesolationRow said:


> Yes, Rock/Cena II for the WWE Championship is almost surely the plan, judging by what has happened ever since March 31st. And if anyone thinks Cena's losing to Rock again you're insane. Next night on Raw, Cena comes out at the end of the show challenges Undertaker to a match for the Streak the next year. At Wrestlemania 30 Cena makes Taker tap out. Night after that, Triple H and Shawn Michaels come down, and say that Cena made them tap out at consecutive Wrestlemanias, but can he make them both tap out at Wrestlemania 31? He does. Night after that, Stone Cold returns and gives Cena the Stunner. They wrestle at Wrestlemania 32 and Cena beats him with three AA's. And in the spring of 2016, WWE.com runs a headline asking, "Why do some fans chant 'CENA SUCKS?' at WWE events?" along with a video package about jaded New Yorkers and Chicagoans grudgingly admitting that they respect Cena. The next colors for Cena will be bright yellow, then blue, apricot orange, pink, black and then finally white, as Cena wears the pure white wearing a white hat to be the most plainly virtuous WWE superstar of all time.


lol :lmao


----------



## ric6y

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



DesolationRow said:


> Yes, Rock/Cena II for the WWE Championship is almost surely the plan, judging by what has happened ever since March 31st. And if anyone thinks Cena's losing to Rock again you're insane. Next night on Raw, Cena comes out at the end of the show challenges Undertaker to a match for the Streak the next year. At Wrestlemania 30 Cena makes Taker tap out. Night after that, Triple H and Shawn Michaels come down, and say that Cena made them tap out at consecutive Wrestlemanias, but can he make them both tap out at Wrestlemania 31? He does. Night after that, Stone Cold returns and gives Cena the Stunner. They wrestle at Wrestlemania 32 and Cena beats him with three AA's. And in the spring of 2016, WWE.com runs a headline asking, "Why do some fans chant 'CENA SUCKS?' at WWE events?" along with a video package about jaded New Yorkers and Chicagoans grudgingly admitting that they respect Cena. The next colors for Cena will be bright yellow, then blue, apricot orange, pink, black and then finally white, as Cena wears the pure white wearing a white hat to be the most plainly virtuous WWE superstar of all time.


THIS SHIT SHOULD BE PART OF TOM CRUZ SCRIPT AT TROPIC THUNDER 

CENA I WILL FUCK U UP :gun::gun:


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



DesolationRow said:


> Yes, Rock/Cena II for the WWE Championship is almost surely the plan, judging by what has happened ever since March 31st. And if anyone thinks Cena's losing to Rock again you're insane. Next night on Raw, Cena comes out at the end of the show challenges Undertaker to a match for the Streak the next year. At Wrestlemania 30 Cena makes Taker tap out. Night after that, Triple H and Shawn Michaels come down, and say that Cena made them tap out at consecutive Wrestlemanias, but can he make them both tap out at Wrestlemania 31? He does. Night after that, Stone Cold returns and gives Cena the Stunner. They wrestle at Wrestlemania 32 and Cena beats him with three AA's. And in the spring of 2016, WWE.com runs a headline asking, "Why do some fans chant 'CENA SUCKS?' at WWE events?" along with a video package about jaded New Yorkers and Chicagoans grudgingly admitting that they respect Cena. The next colors for Cena will be bright yellow, then blue, apricot orange, pink, black and then finally white, as Cena wears the pure white wearing a white hat to be the most plainly virtuous WWE superstar of all time.


:lmao You know what's sad? I could actually see them booking something like this lol. Madness.


----------



## lsucur

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

very soon they will have a 1 on 1 match.
That is the truth behind Lesnar's comeback.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



lsucur said:


> very soon they will have a 1 on 1 match.
> That is the truth behind Lesnar's comeback.


What?


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: How long of a feud will Lesnar vs. Cena be?*



RevolverSnake said:


> It will end soon after ER because this is not about Lesnar beating the shit out off Cena, it is about Cena's slow burn heel turn.


hmmmm


----------



## robertdeniro

*Mick Foley Calls Brock Lesnar 'Selfish' and 'Mean guy'*



> Mick Foley was in Cleveland yesterday for his comedy tour and he spoke with WOIO entertainment reporter Chris Van Vliet.
> During the interview, Foley said that he thinks John Cena was hurt badly enough in his Extreme Rules match with Brock Lesnar that the match "should have been stopped". He also implied that Brock is a selfish person and a "mean guy."
> 
> Foley talked about why he left TNA and went back to WWE, saying no one really ever recognized him for being a TNA wrestler and that WWE made it easy because they started promoting his book.
> 
> He said he was backstage at WrestleMania 28, and in his opinion, the Undertaker and HHH match was the best match of the night. Foley also said he received a standing ovation from the wrestlers in the backstage area after his Socko and Cobra segment with Santino Marella at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Mick Foley Calls Brock Lesnar 'Selfish' and 'Mean guy'*

Talks about Brock @ 8:38.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Mick Foley Calls Brock Lesnar 'Selfish' and 'Mean guy'*

Thanks for that interview Bob.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Mick Foley Calls Brock Lesnar 'Selfish' and 'Mean guy'*

And that's why I like Brock. He doesn't care but is entertaining and that's all I care about.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Mick Foley Calls Brock Lesnar 'Selfish' and 'Mean guy'*

Completely agree. Brock is a bitch.

Also, everyone should listen to the rest of the interview. It's pretty entertaining.


----------



## robertdeniro

*Re: Mick Foley Calls Brock Lesnar 'Selfish' and 'Mean guy'*



RevolverSnake said:


> Thanks for that interview Bob.


My pleasure lol.


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: Mick Foley Calls Brock Lesnar 'Selfish' and 'Mean guy'*

Well that's true, ain't it?


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Who gives a fuck if Lesnar is selfish and a mean guy, what next gonna call him "poopy head"? :no:


----------



## Smith_Jensen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Kayfabe. He's going to be involved in the Brock - HHH feud.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Jesus. If Foley got a standing ovation for Socko can you imagine what the fuck happened when Taker/HHH/HBK walked back through the curtain? Please be on a future DVD release, PLEASE!!


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Starbuck said:


> Jesus. If Foley got a standing ovation for Socko can you imagine what the fuck happened when Taker/HHH/HBK walked back through the curtain? Please be on a future DVD release, PLEASE!!


I can see it all now.

Doubtless great humility, adoration and praise were bestowed upon them like the _kami-no-kaze_ (wind of the gods) among Japanese samurai after the 1281 typhoon which hit Kyūshū island, whereat the Yuan army of approximately 140,000 men and 5,000 ships was preparing to land to commence another effort to invade Japan.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'd say they got their feet's kissed. 

The night after on RAW they were trying to make out it was the greatest match ever.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

All I can say is, they got a standing ovation from every fan in attendance in SunLife Stadium. I can only imagine what was given to them by their peers. Must have been awesome to walk from one standing ovation to another lol.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

HHH walked passed Punk and said "Follow that you indy hack cunt asshole"


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> HHH walked passed Punk and said "Follow that you indy hack cunt asshole"


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

It was more like his mean face at Wrestlemania 28, Starbuck.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

And Taker said, "Nice to see you wearing appropriate attire at the Hall of Fame last night. You skinnyfat indy turd."


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Then Punk said "Well Rocky didn't show, dead man."

Taker said "Either did I and he's the Rock, show some respect. And sort out your angry faces, Cena's are better"


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> It was more like his mean face at Wrestlemania 28, Starbuck.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

See, he doesn't like it when he on the end of being called an asshole.

Brilliant, tho. Epic acting.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Miz: "You mock _my_ angry face? Fuck off, Phil, and quit hitting on my girlfriend, you manwhore."


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



DesolationRow said:


> Miz: "You mock _my_ angry face? Fuck off, Phil, and quit hitting on my girlfriend, you manwhore."


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

:lmao at the convo in here.


----------



## taify

*Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*

Okay... we aren't sure about HHH, but they say that Cena's arm is actually broken.
I find it difficult to believe, given that he is active [ even though he announced he wont be]

My question is.. (if the arm is broken for real) why isn't there any heat on Lesnar for doing so? or did I miss something?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*

LOL.


----------



## James Curran

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*

If Brock really broke Cena's arm on sunday... do you think Big Johnny would have wacked it with a chair the night after? No.. Cena would be out with injury.


----------



## Dr S

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*

yeah it's not broken ... neither is HHH's


----------



## robass83

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*

Cause it never broke. HAHAHAHAHAHHA
Cenas vacation was of a total of 24 hours xD from Extreme rules ending to Raw starting. LMFAO John Cena


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

lol isn't this thread about Bork Laser?


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*



Dr S said:


> yeah it's not broken ... *neither is HHH's*


Uhhhh, yeah it is. Haven't you seen the pics in the other thread? He has a big arm brace on. It's really BORKen and BORK should be fired for what he did. The WWE Board need to step in and fire BORK and JOHNNY for what they did to Triple H and John Cena. I refuse to watch anymore if they don't.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

No, It's about Brock Lesnar.


----------



## king_lennox

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*



Starbuck said:


> Uhhhh, yeah it is. Haven't you seen the pics in the other thread? He has a big arm brace on. It's really BORKen and BORK should be fired for what he did. The WWE Board need to step in and fire BORK and JOHNNY for what they did to Triple H and John Cena. I refuse to watch anymore if they don't.


:austin


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*

Anyone laugh at Cole shouting "Has the world gone mad" on Monday night? It went mad last year when you were in a main storyline and main event on a WM card.


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*

Because HHH wasn't in a match with him and Cena was.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Anyone laugh at Cole shouting "Has the world gone mad" on Monday night? It went mad last year when you were in a main storyline and main event on a WM card.


THATS THE COO OF THIS COMPANY!! THATS THE COO OF THIS COMPANY!!


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*



Starbuck said:


> THATS THE COO OF THIS COMPANY!! THATS THE COO OF THIS COMPANY!!


LIKE IT MATTERS COLE, AUSTIN USED TO BEAT THE SHIT OUTTA YOUR BOSS EVERY WEEK. DID YOU SAY ANYTHING THEN? WELL DID YOU? 

YOU DRUNK HOBBIT.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*



The-Rock-Says said:


> LIKE IT MATTERS COLE, AUSTIN USED TO BEAT THE SHIT OUTTA YOUR BOSS EVERY WEEK. DID YOU SAY ANYTHING THEN? WELL DID YOU?
> 
> YOU DRUNK HOBBIT.


COO > CEO lol.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*

...


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*



Starbuck said:


> COO > CEO lol.


AUSTIN > ALL TOP MANAGEMENT.

ITS ITS K K K- KEVIN NASH.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*

Cole's commentary kinda reminded me of when JR used to go off on his epic rants about Triple H during his heel run

YOU COST AUSTIN THE TITLE YOU BASTARD! DAMN YOU HELMSLEY! Damn you straight to hell Triple H YOU SONOFABITCH!


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*

JR hated that BASTARD.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*

I thought Cole was pretty awesome for that segment tbh. He seems to have toned his shit down a lot. At both ER and Raw he was actually pretty good and not annoying at all.

And I'll just leave this EPIC piece of commentary right here.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*



Starbuck said:


> Uhhhh, yeah it is. Haven't you seen the pics in the other thread? He has a big arm brace on. It's really BORKen and BORK should be fired for what he did. The WWE Board need to step in and fire BORK and JOHNNY for what they did to Triple H and John Cena. I refuse to watch anymore if they don't.


Send Bork back to UFC, he is a sorry roll model for my children. I am a grandma and embarased that a fellow Canadian like Chris Jericho bullies CM Punk like that. You need to think about the children, WWE. Fire BORK and JOHNNY because they are making me cry!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*

DAMN HIS SOUL


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*

JR rant at Eric Bischoff was pretty epic too. You know when he sacked Austin.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*

JR is just God pretty much lol. He could commentate on paint drying and I'd love it and mark out for it.


----------



## justbringitbitch

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

cm punk is a great actor, here's proof



















see, he acts like he's a champion


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Anyone laugh at Cole shouting "Has the world gone mad" on Monday night? It went mad last year when you were in a main storyline and main event on a WM card.


One of the best lines of Cole's career.


----------



## justbringitbitch

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*



Starbuck said:


> I thought Cole was pretty awesome for that segment tbh. He seems to have toned his shit down a lot. At both ER and Raw he was actually pretty good and not annoying at all.
> 
> And I'll just leave this EPIC piece of commentary right here.


i couldn't stand JR sometimes, even though he was a face and doing his job somewhat, mainly because i am a rock mark, when it came to austin, he was so biased

this is funny stuff 
go to 7:35


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*



The-Rock-Says said:


> LOL.


^


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Starbuck said:


>


Lol, that was so cringeworthy. Even this one was better.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*



Starbuck said:


> I thought Cole was pretty awesome for that segment tbh. He seems to have toned his shit down a lot. At both ER and Raw he was actually pretty good and not annoying at all.
> 
> And I'll just leave this EPIC piece of commentary right here.


The revenge clip was epic too. 






RIGHT BETWEEN THE EYEZ!! RIGHT BETWEEN THE EYEZ!!!


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I love JR but he caused me to shake my head in disbelief many times. 

For instance, around 2003 when Kane took off his mask and they were building him up as a monster heel again they had that sit down interview between JR and Kane and Kane set JR on fire. It was so hilariously fake. Anyway, a few weeks later JR returns and they have Kane vs. Bischoff in a match for some reason and JR is cheering on Kane. I guess JR holds bigger grudges for being fired rather than being set on fire.


----------



## lay-cool

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar is a big loser to Cena


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*



Starbuck said:


> JR is just God pretty much lol. He could commentate on paint drying and I'd love it and mark out for it.


"My Gawd, can you _believe_ the sheer strength, the pugnaciousness, the resiliency of this Sherwin-Williams paint?!? Can you _believe_ this paint?!? The unorthodox coating, with a highly attuned emphasis on prep, prep and more prep on that gorgeous maple wood rather than the more conventional poplar is sensational! _How does it do it, King?!?_ Good Gawd Almighty, this Sherwin-Williams paint has etched its name into the annals of home improvement history with its chemical guts and incomparable determination to dry on that maple canvas! AND... IT HAS DRIED! IT HAS DRIED!!! GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY!!! Living by a moral code of 'Fine Finishers Finish Firewood First' this paint has finally reached the mountaintop of the industry!!! SHERWIN-WILLIAMS! SHERWIN-WILLIAMS! SHERWIN-WILLIAMS! *THE SHERWIN-WILLIAMS ERA HAS BEGUN!!!!!*"


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

^ :lmao :lmao Good God I just imagined JR announcing that. JR can make anything sound more epic than it really is.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Why no heat on Lesnar for breaking Cena's arm*



DesolationRow said:


> "My Gawd, can you _believe_ the sheer strength, the pugnaciousness, the resiliency of this Sherwin-Williams paint?!? Can you _believe_ this paint?!? The unorthodox coating, with a highly attuned emphasis on prep, prep and more prep on that gorgeous maple wood rather than the more conventional poplar is sensational! _How does it do it, King?!?_ Good Gawd Almighty, this Sherwin-Williams paint has etched its name into the annals of home improvement history with its chemical guts and incomparable determination to dry on that maple canvas! AND... IT HAS DRIED! IT HAS DRIED!!! GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY!!! Living by a moral code of 'Fine Finishers Finish Firewood First' this paint has finally reached the mountaintop of the industry!!! SHERWIN-WILLIAMS! SHERWIN-WILLIAMS! SHERWIN-WILLIAMS! *THE SHERWIN-WILLIAMS ERA HAS BEGUN!!!!!*"


:lmao

Just read that in JR's voice and now I have a strange desire to go buy some paint from Sherwin-Williams.



Choke2Death said:


> Lol, that was so cringeworthy. Even this one was better.


Woah, let's not go that far, buddy. Punk's was bad but the Cena one is up there with this among the worst acting:










There was a gif where he turned green that was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



DesolationRow said:


> And Taker said, "Nice to see you wearing appropriate attire at the Hall of Fame last night. You skinnyfat indy turd."


:lol:lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

^ :lmao

How long has DesolationRow been on a roll in this thread? Do I dare go back for few pages and see?


----------



## #Mark

*Can someone explain to me why Brock..*

Gets such a bad rep? I've been watching a number of his interviews and the dude seems like a very genuine guy. He's a family man and seems very gracious from what I gathered. Everyone always paints him as some big asshole. I imagine that's because of his stature or maybe because of the fact that he left the WWE high and dry (of course we don't know the circumtstances) but I just can't figure out why people think he's such a jerk.


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko

*Re: Can someone explain to me why Brock..*



#Mark said:


> Gets such a bad rep?


He doesn't? It's still real to you dang it?


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Can someone explain to me why Brock..*


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lol Lesnar is no Superstar he is an ass kicker.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



DesolationRow said:


> "My Gawd, can you _believe_ the sheer strength, the pugnaciousness, the resiliency of this Sherwin-Williams paint?!? Can you _believe_ this paint?!? The unorthodox coating, with a highly attuned emphasis on prep, prep and more prep on that gorgeous maple wood rather than the more conventional poplar is sensational! _How does it do it, King?!?_ Good Gawd Almighty, this Sherwin-Williams paint has etched its name into the annals of home improvement history with its chemical guts and incomparable determination to dry on that maple canvas! AND... IT HAS DRIED! IT HAS DRIED!!! GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY!!! Living by a moral code of 'Fine Finishers Finish Firewood First' this paint has finally reached the mountaintop of the industry!!! SHERWIN-WILLIAMS! SHERWIN-WILLIAMS! SHERWIN-WILLIAMS! *THE SHERWIN-WILLIAMS ERA HAS BEGUN!!!!!*"


DesoRow wins at life. That is all lol.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Am I right in thinking that Lesnar was billed as 286 at ER? He's still set as 266 on WWE.com, which is less than Sheamus...


----------



## James Curran

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Chicago Warrior said:


> Lol Lesnar is no Superstar he is an ass kicker.


Ass Kisser*


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



James Curran said:


> Ass Kisser*


 Lesnar would kick all the superstars in your signature's ass and that old has been in your avatar as well in a shoot fight.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



rockymark94 said:


> Lesnar would kick all the superstars in your signature's ass and that old has been in your avatar as well in a shoot fight.


:lol:


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



THErealLEGACY said:


> :lol:


Am I lying though? I mean how can you call Lesnar an ass kisser and have Cena in your top 5.


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena is top 5......at kissing ass.


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



John_Sheena22 said:


> Cena is top 5......at kissing ass.


LOL that was funny. I dont think were gonna see Brock for sometime its gonna suck >.< probably in over the limit we might see him.


----------



## Hennessey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



NathWFC said:


> Am I right in thinking that Lesnar was billed as 286 at ER? He's still set as 266 on WWE.com, which is less than Sheamus...


Lesnar is much bigger then Sheamus. You could tell on RAW. He was standing next to Triple H and Lesnar was twice his size. Then when Sheamus came in to save HHH, Lesnar looked like he was twice his size as well.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



John_Sheena22 said:


> Cena is top 5......at kissing ass.


John Cena could probably crack 5 spots in the top 5 list of ass-kissers. I've never seen someone suck up SO DAMN MUCH. At least when The Rock panders towards the crowd, it comes off naturally and he's actually loved, Cena is just looking for a cheap pop.






"Chicago.... Chicago... Chicago... wrestling town.... Chicago... CM Punk's hometown.... Chicago... You are a great crowd.... Chicago... Chicago... I love Chicago"

Every damn time he cuts a promo in this town, he verbally sucks the city's cock off.


----------



## bigdog40

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Choke2Death said:


> John Cena could probably crack 5 spots in the top 5 list of ass-kissers. I've never seen someone suck up SO DAMN MUCH. At least when The Rock panders towards the crowd, it comes off naturally and he's actually loved, Cena is just looking for a cheap pop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Chicago.... Chicago... Chicago... wrestling town.... Chicago... CM Punk's hometown.... Chicago... You are a great crowd.... Chicago... Chicago... I love Chicago"
> 
> Every damn time he cuts a promo in this town, he verbally sucks the city's cock off.




It's not like the Rock pandered to every city that the WWE ran a show back in March during the Cena/Rock build.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



bigdog40 said:


> It's not like the Rock pandered to every city that the WWE ran a show back in March during the Cena/Rock build.


At least I can buy into The Rock doing it because he had every single crowd eating out the palm of his hands. John Cena, though, is getting his ass booed out of half the cities, so his pandering comes across as extremely forced. Specially when he does in cities notorious for booing him, such as Chicago. I'm still waiting for the day he tries to pander to a New York crowd, his pandering will be welcomed with "Fuck you Cena" chants. :lmao

DAMN, why doesn't WWE have more Raw episodes in MSG? They are always the best crowd.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Choke2Death said:


> At least I can buy into The Rock doing it because he had every single crowd eating out the palm of his hands. John Cena, though, is getting his ass booed out of half the cities, so his pandering comes across as extremely forced. Specially when he does in cities notorious for booing him, such as Chicago. *I'm still waiting for the day he tries to pander to a New York crowd, his pandering will be welcomed with "Fuck you Cena" chants. :lmao*
> 
> DAMN, why doesn't WWE have more Raw episodes in MSG? They are always the best crowd.


Think you answered your own question right there.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Can't get over the fact that Cena said on his own DVD that he never panders for admiration. Firstly, everybody who's been a face in the WWE panders in some kind of form. Secondly, this guy for real??? He's been doing it since 2003, when he was mid-card and doing shitty raps. He's the ULTIMATE panderer, the ULTIMATE ass kisser. LOL at this fool.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



bigdog40 said:


> It's not like the Rock pandered to every city that the WWE ran a show back in March during the Cena/Rock build.


The Rock never claimed he didn't pander for admiration.


----------



## Kun10

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



TheF1BOB said:


> Can't get over the fact that Cena said on his own DVD that he never panders for admiration. Firstly, everybody who's been a face in the WWE panders in some kind of form. Secondly, this guy for real??? He's been doing it since 2003, when he was mid-card and doing shitty raps. He's the ULTIMATE panderer, the ULTIMATE ass kisser. LOL at this fool.


Going by your avatar, signature and just about every post you make I'd say someone needs to get a hobby.


----------



## Evolution

*Will Raw suffer without Brock?*

This weeks question for the Brock Lesnar thread is pretty simple; do you think Raw will suffer tonight without Brock being on the show?

I personally don't think it will but then again I obviously have different tastes to a lot of people on this forum. Discuss away.


----------



## Fire at Heart

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I don't love the guy or anything i mean were not going to miss his average promo skills, however you do know if he was on the show he'd do something news worthy. So that aspect will be missed. Of his 3 appearances in 2weeks we had the cena brawl and attacking hunter, they were great segments.


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Will Raw suffer without Brock?*



Evolution said:


> This weeks question for the Brock Lesnar thread is pretty simple; do you think Raw will suffer tonight without Brock being on the show?
> 
> I personally don't think it will but then again I obviously have different tastes to a lot of people on this forum. Discuss away.


it depends...the over excited plant guy prolly wont still be there...


----------



## The Skarupa

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

As you can guess by my signature, I'm a fan, but I think the whole Cena overcoming the bad general manager with Albert of all people is less than exciting to me. I really was enjoying the idea of Brock having no clear heel or face alliance, just on his own, which hopefully will happen eventually. 

I don't think less people will watch, maybe really casual fans, but I do think it'll be less entertaining.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Yes, it definitely will. Cena is in a shitty program that tries to get him over as a face *sigh* while Punk/Bryan is exciting just in terms of the final match. Brock brings something interesting to the show. I don't care how average his promos are, he just screams BADASS!


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Will Raw suffer without Brock?*



Kun10 said:


> Going by your avatar, signature and just about every post you make I'd say someone needs to get a hobby.






Evolution said:


> This weeks question for the Brock Lesnar thread is pretty simple; do you think Raw will suffer tonight without Brock being on the show?
> 
> I personally don't think it will but then again I obviously have different tastes to a lot of people on this forum. Discuss away.


Easily. Brocks not here. Who's gonna entertain us??? Dolph Ziggler. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock not being there already makes me feel like WWE will put no attention on anything else but Ace vs Cena. So my interest is pretty low.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Same.

OFC it will suffer. We got a(nother)legit star, who plays a legit heel, and now he is going to get un-legit suspended.


----------



## nickatnite1227

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

How long do you guys expect him to be gone?


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Will Raw suffer without Brock?*



TheF1BOB said:


> Who's gonna entertain us??? Dolph Ziggler. :lmao :lmao


----------



## BmoreKing86

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Just as Raw was starting to get exciting, Brock is gone like that? This blows..... Been watching for 15 years now.... I know people might hate the guy, but he sure is entertaining. Meh. Will he be back? (Again?)


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



BmoreKing86 said:


> Just as Raw was starting to get exciting, Brock is gone like that? This blows..... Been watching for 15 years now.... I know people might hate the guy, but he sure is entertaining. Meh. Will he be back? (Again?)


It's a storyline. He only signed on to appear for a certain amount of dates throughout the year so they're going to probably keep him off TV until closer to SummerSlam. 

I loved seeing Heyman out there tonight. I think the promo he cut helped re-establish Lesnar.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

OFC he will be back. This is just a storyline to write him off TV for a bit. Everybody was expecting this to happen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Well that's good news that it's a work. Was great seeing Heyman, dude was on fire with the mic, y'all see how much emotion he put into saying "BRRRRRROK LEESSSNAAAARRRR"? LOL dude is gold, and hopefully he'll be there come time for HHH vs Brock.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I hope Brock does not take too much time off, but if his contract is indeed about 2 shows per month, does that mean he will quit every month?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Feels good to have Heyman back.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock didn't interest me much but neither does this Ace/Cena stuff. Thank god for Bryan/Punk and some of the midcard.

Loved Heyman though, he's great.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Heyman was awesome. I'd love to see more of him as a pissed off agent, it'd be a perfect way to fill time during Lesnar's absences.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

:lmao









is this how you make the fans believe brock left?


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

People need to realize Lesnar agreed to a certain amount of dates, so he won't be on RAW every week. Heyman will hopefully fill this void.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Quasi Juice said:


> People need to realize Lesnar agreed to a certain amount of dates, so he won't be on RAW every week. Heyman will hopefully fill this void.


What do you mean by people? Dude, not everybody is part of the IWC. And not everybody is looking up news on contract states relating wrestlers.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Do you think Lesnar will ever come back to WWE after his 1-year contract ends?*

Do you think if he leaves at WM 29 we will see Lesnar come back? or will he talk shit about the company again and burn his bridges completely that we will never see his name/presence grace a WWE ring again. Discuss.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Do you think Lesnar will ever come back to WWE after his 1-year contract ends?*

If they offer him the same deal they're offering him now he'd be a fool not to re-sign and I'm sure they will offer him a similar deal or maybe even better if he draws on PPV.


----------



## Firallon

*Re: Do you think Lesnar will ever come back to WWE after his 1-year contract ends?*

I doubt it


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

After this contract, Lesnar will only come back when he needs more money. That's about it as far as I see it. He's a star in the professional wrestling industry but I don't think he's passionate about it.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I think he'll renew his contract , let's face it , he has the best schedule with a big fat paycheck , and he is being booked like a monster (he keyfabe took out two of WWE's top stars) 

the reason he left WWE in 04 was because of the crazy schedule , now that that's out of the way , and the fact that he's got a bigger roll of cash than what he use to get 8 years ago , he'd be a fool not to resign 

and it's not like he has anything going outside of WWE , he might go back to coach in UFC but for some reason i doubt it


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Like I said, he'd be a fool not to re-sign if the WWE offers him the same deal and the WWE would be fools not to re-sign him if he is a draw.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Yup, WWE can't build long term. If they're having the HHH/Lesnar build every week instead of having both guys take a little hiatus till June means that we're getting the match at a throw away PPV.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I think they'll try to sign him again but it depends, if he gets no enjoyment out of it whatsoever (I mean he surely must enjoy it somewhat to get into the business in 02" then he'll take the cash and run but if he starts to enjoy it he might stay on.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I think he'd re-sign. His schedule is limited and he's one of the highest paid guys on the roster. I think if WWE offers him a contract, he'd stick around with a similar deal to his current one.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar shouldn't be re-signed. 
He's an overpriced diva, let him earn his $5m this time around and send him on his way. He's got loose ends to tie up and a few new options but nothing that's worth paying him what he wants to show up. 

WWE had the right idea 6 years ago when they told Lesnar to go fuck himself with all his perks and pay raises, until the buys for Extreme Rules comes back I don't see any purpose to pay him what he wants. Let him go coach some mediocre MMA fighters.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I find it funny that people are saying he'll "resign." 

He's not going anywhere until atleast WM 28. This is just a way to have him be able to fill up time so he won't overdo the dates he has on his contract. Remember he's only supposed to have 2 appearances per month. They can't have him on RAW every week.


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



jonoaries said:


> Lesnar shouldn't be re-signed.
> He's an overpriced diva, let him earn his $5m this time around and send him on his way. He's got loose ends to tie up and a few new options but nothing that's worth paying him what he wants to show up.
> 
> WWE had the right idea 6 years ago when they told Lesnar to go fuck himself with all his perks and pay raises, until the buys for Extreme Rules comes back I don't see any purpose to pay him what he wants. Let him go coach some mediocre MMA fighters.


6 years ago wwe had batista, undertaker, triple h, hbk, edge, kurt angle all working full time 

now that bork laser is gone, who is there on raw besides cena? 

raw is fucking shit without lesnar. lesnar= wwe


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



itsmadness said:


> 6 years ago wwe had batista, undertaker, triple h, hbk, edge, kurt angle all working full time
> 
> now that bork laser is gone, who is there on raw besides cena?
> 
> raw is fucking shit without lesnar. lesnar= wwe


WWE made all those guys, including Bork, they can make others. When Vince couldnt call Hogan, Savage & Warrior anymore he made Bret, HBK, Austin, & Rock that's how the industry works. You can't rely on the same people forever. 

Lesnar's name wouldn't even be on anyone's lips if it wasn't for his brief stint in UFC. UFC resuscitated Lesnar because after leaving the E he had nothing.


----------



## WahhWahh

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock losing his shit about the match with Cena leads me to believe Brock still has passion for wrestling.

Remember when Rock came back for an appearance at WrestleMania and ended up wrestling twice? The bright lights, atmoshphere and etc. will get to Brock and he'll resign/stay longer.


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



jonoaries said:


> WWE made all those guys, including Bork, they can make others. When Vince couldnt call Hogan, Savage & Warrior anymore he made Bret, HBK, Austin, & Rock that's how the industry works. You can't rely on the same people forever.
> 
> Lesnar's name wouldn't even be on anyone's lips if it wasn't for his brief stint in UFC. UFC resuscitated Lesnar because after leaving the E he had nothing.


 I don't give Vince credit for establishing certain main event guys because in terms of the creative side of getting guys over he's overrated but business wise your right he made stars of each era replaceable.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



jonoaries said:


> WWE made all those guys, including Bork, they can make others. When Vince couldnt call Hogan, Savage & Warrior anymore he made Bret, HBK, Austin, & Rock that's how the industry works. You can't rely on the same people forever.
> 
> Lesnar's name wouldn't even be on anyone's lips if it wasn't for his brief stint in UFC. UFC resuscitated Lesnar because after leaving the E he had nothing.


Funny they seem to be doing that with Cena because right now not one person on the roster is a creditable threat to him outside of The Rock & Brock Lesnar. Right now it looks like they will rely on Cena doing the same shit until he crashes business or retires.


----------



## Jeffy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Only thing going through my mind while reading this thread : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvTNyKIGXiI&t=0m013s

ARE YOU SERIOUS?! How can you for a second believe this crap is any way, shape or form real??! I would rather rather believe that Kane comes from hell than Brock Lesnar quit the company...


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



jonoaries said:


> WWE made all those guys, including Bork, they can make others. When Vince couldnt call Hogan, Savage & Warrior anymore he made Bret, HBK, Austin, & Rock that's how the industry works. You can't rely on the same people forever.
> 
> Lesnar's name wouldn't even be on anyone's lips if it wasn't for his brief stint in UFC. UFC resuscitated Lesnar because after leaving the E he had nothing.


That's absolutely ridiculous. Vince didn't "Make" any of those people. If Vince could just "make" another superstar then there would probably be more than just Cena on the show right now and he wouldn't have to keep having past stars come and save the show.

What you said about Lesnar is irrelevant. Lesnar was easily the most entertaining thing on the show when he was there. You can't "make" his kind of presence, physicality, and charisma. You either have it or you don't.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Creme De La Creme said:


> That's absolutely ridiculous. Vince didn't "Make" any of those people. If Vince could just "make" another superstar then there would probably be more than just Cena on the show right now and he wouldn't have to keep having past stars come and save the show.
> 
> *What you said about Lesnar is irrelevant. Lesnar was easily the most entertaining thing on the show when he was there. You can't "make" his kind of presence, physicality, and charisma. You either have it or you don't.*


Without Vince and the WWE how many of those guys do you hear about?

The truth is always relevant brother.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



itssoeasy23 said:


> I find it funny that people are saying he'll "resign."
> 
> He's not going anywhere until atleast WM 28. This is just a way to have him be able to fill up time so he won't overdo the dates he has on his contract. Remember he's only supposed to have 2 appearances per month. They can't have him on RAW every week.


I'm pretty sure everyone talking about him re-signing is for when his contract is up after WrestleMania 29. 

Everyone here knows him quitting is just storyline.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



jonoaries said:


> Without Vince and the WWE how many of those guys do you hear about?
> 
> The truth is always relevant brother.


Wtf?


----------



## Example

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



SonoShion said:


>


I hope this happens but Brock winning the WWE Title has to signal the end of that poor WWE Title design. There is no way I can imagine Brock walking around with Cena's WWE Title belt. If it doesn't happen then It will never happen.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



SonoShion said:


>


Looks great although I prefers Rock/Brock clean, without the belt. They can do plenty of storylines, the title is irrelevant. Unless of course Brock gets a long run and brings the prestige back. Rock/Brock is a must for WM29 in the New York market, just don't completely ruin Brock until then(They already started big time...)


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



SonoShion said:


>


Did you make that? Pretty cool.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Awesome pic, I really hope it happens. So we can also get Cena/Taker.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



SonoShion said:


>


^^^ My god that match would be epic and I think it WILL happen next year at Wrestlemania 29. Dwayne signed another contract for WWE so its defo in the works. But Brock Lesnar being WWE champion shouldnt happen as hes not gonna be on Raw every week hes on limited dates


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> ^^^ My god that match would be epic and I think it WILL happen next year at Wrestlemania 29. Dwayne signed another contract for WWE so its defo in the works. But Brock Lesnar being WWE champion shouldnt happen as hes not gonna be on Raw every week hes on limited dates


Someone should do a Undertaker/Cena pic like that one.


----------



## Example

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**










If this match was to happen I would be genuinely worried about Taker's streak.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Example said:


> If this match was to happen I would be genuinely worried about Taker's streak.


Don't worry, New Jersey would rip Cena apart. They are an underrated crowd and on New York level when it comes to hating on Cena. Much like WM28, Cena is unable to win without risking being jumped by crazy fans, which is why he lost to The Rock in the first place.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Guys, Brock/Rock needs to happen. Im actually going to Wrestlemania just to see that match and im ready to pay big $ to get Ringside tickets.

I somehow think Cena/Taker will happen at Wrestlemania 30 though


----------



## Example

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Choke2Death said:


> Don't worry, New Jersey would rip Cena apart. They are an underrated crowd and on New York level when it comes to hating on Cena. Much like WM28, Cena is unable to win without risking being jumped by crazy fans, which is why he lost to The Rock in the first place.


That is good then. I'm not convinced that Undertaker will be competing at a Mania again. The moment when him Triple H and HBK were at the top of the ramp was the perfect ending for Shawn/Taker.

He should just retire on 20-0 as he probably wont reach 25-0.

Being as we are on the Mania dream card topic :


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

As long as The Rock vs The Brock is not the Main Event I'm acually okay with it happening.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I was hoping for Rock/Brock at Mania but I just can't see it happening now.. Sadly.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena is never beating Taker at Mania. 1st, he isn't stupid and 2nd I like to think he has a bit more respect than that.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock will face Taker at WM, imo.

Brock vs Taker
Rock vs Cena, again.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Do you think CM Punk Vs Brock Lesnar will happen this summer or autumn.*

I kind of get a feeling that this Daniel Bryan feud is a filler feud and possibly away for WWE to turn Bryan face with some interruption from AJ, Bryan is still working a full time Smackdown schedule and I can hardly imagine WWE having CM Punk dropping the title at such a minor PPV especially with his long reign it would make little sense to end it and a filler PPV.

I feel if Punk is going to lose the title then they are going to have to go big to do so and make it look credible him loosing the title especially after his lengthy title run (Cena, The Rock, Brock Lesnar) whilst it makes little sense giving the belt to a part timer who wont be there to defend the title it may also be necessary for future story lines.

CM Punk Vs Brock Lesnar would be a great way to end CM Punks title reign, im a big Punk mark that doesn't want his title reign to end yet, but it is an inevitability and will be happening in the near future.

Whilst most of us IWC realise the ability and potential of Daniel Bryan his recent rise to success has maybe come a bit soon to see him end CM Punks title reign. We all know his ability but the casual fans and the younger fans may not take to well to Bryan taking the title. Giving Punk the title for so long was a calculated risk that the WWE took to elevate Punk to being a top star which I believe was a success. I think if Bryan ever does win the title he needs to be winning it in a similar situation that Punk did last year against Cena, in a move that will elevate him to a high level.

Brock taking the title from Punk possibly with some interference from Heyman would be a great heel move to get even more heat on Brock yet all keep Punks reputation in tact.


How do you see Punk losing the title?
How and when do you see Bryan winning the title?
Would you like to see Brock take the title from Punk?


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

If Brock and Rock should not be for the title. I'm fine with it happening at Mania as long as it isn't for the title. Cena/Taker next year is ideal. If it was for the title it would be even bigger.
-


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

So what's going on with Lesnar? I guess he didn't really quit, but what the hell was that for?


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Punk is not believable threat to Brock. It would be a joke if the feud happens but it might actually happen.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Orton not good enough to face Lesnar according to the dirtsheets. 

File it and understand it.


----------



## themottoyolo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



ecabney said:


> Orton not good enough to face Lesnar according to the dirtsheets.
> 
> File it and understand it.


:no:and your fav is daniel bryan


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Undashing Rom said:


> So what's going on with Lesnar? I guess he didn't really quit, but what the hell was that for?


It was used as a way to keep the amount of appearances Lesnar has to make under control for the WWE seeing as he only signed for a certain amount of appearances. It makes sense for them to bring Heyman back like they did to be his mouthpiece (he always kind of sucked on the mic) and to get him over as a heel without him having to appear. I guarantee you they'd be paying a lot less for Heyman to appear every week than Lesnar.

Good decision by the WWE, him quitting is just part of a storyline to give him an out.


----------



## themottoyolo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Evolution said:


> It was used as a way to keep the amount of appearances Lesnar has to make under control for the WWE seeing as he only signed for a certain amount of appearances. It makes sense for them to bring Heyman back like they did to be his mouthpiece (he always kind of sucked on the mic) and to get him over as a heel without him having to appear. I guarantee you they'd be paying a lot less for Heyman to appear every week than Lesnar.
> 
> Good decision by the WWE, him quitting is just part of a storyline to give him an out.


right and people are acting like it's real, why would they bring back paul heyman just to say brock lesnar quits, think people


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Example said:


> If this match was to happen I would be genuinely worried about Taker's streak.


If Undertaker lost his streak to Cena I would be fucking pissed off and quit watching WWE


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



RevolverSnake said:


> As long as The Rock vs The Brock is not the Main Event I'm acually okay with it happening.


What match could possibly be bigger than that to go on last? Not Austin vs. Punk or Cena vs. Undertaker. If it's The Rock vs. Brock that match is definitely going on last.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Bubzeh said:


> Brock will face Taker at WM, imo.
> 
> Brock vs Taker
> Rock vs Cena, again.


I wouldn't mind Brock vs. Undertaker at all but I don't want to see The Rock vs. Cena at WrestleMania again. This isn't The Rock/Austin who could top their first WM match. I'd rather see The Rock vs. Triple H. They never had a match before at WrestleMania.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Upgrayedd said:


> I wouldn't mind Brock vs. Undertaker at all but I don't want to see The Rock vs. Cena at WrestleMania again. This isn't The Rock/Austin who could top their first WM match. I'd rather see The Rock vs. Triple H. They never had a match before at WrestleMania.


Wrestlemania 2000? Sure, it was a fatal four way but it was still centered around them and they had about 20 minutes of ring time for themselves with the other two eliminated.

Similarly, I would not say that HBK and HHH never had a WM match, with the triple threat including Benoit in mind.

The Rock vs Shawn Michaels, though. That's something, for sure. If only HBK would accept to come out of retirement for it.

But yeah, fuck Cena/Rock II, it's just another cheap way to present Cena as the "biggest" in Vince's retarded mind.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



themottoyolo said:


> :no:*and your fav is daniel bryan*


and that's relevant because?


----------



## Fenice

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Heyman is exactly what Lesnar needed. He will be unstoppable when he comes back.


----------



## nogginthenog

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Choke2Death said:


> Don't worry, New Jersey would rip Cena apart. They are an underrated crowd and on New York level when it comes to hating on Cena. Much like WM28, Cena is unable to win without risking being jumped by crazy fans, which is why he lost to The Rock in the first place.


Rock won because it made business sense, and no other reason.

He's now established in kayfabe, confirmed by cena himself as 'the greatest superstar ever'

They needed to create that before introducing lesnar, once hes ran over the entire roster, and he will, then the hero returning to beat him is the story that writes itself.

Rock/Brock for the title is also, by a long way, the biggest draw they can book with currently signed talent.

After mania, you can have a short Rock title run, then he drops it , and they can either create the biggest heel of the last 10 years (by Bryan or even Punk winning dirty) or cement Punk as the 'best wrestler' beating him clean.

Either way, they get buyrates for next mania plus the get to elevate a current roster guy. Win Win.


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

IF its brock/rock at WM for the belt, then doesnt that make it more obvious that Rock will be winning since that Lesnar's contract will be up?


----------



## robass83

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lol. How would Cena beat undertaker clean? Cena couldnt beat the rock clean. Undertaker is way better


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Cena is never ending the streak, that's 100%. Rock/Brock doesn't need the belt, you can build this program on a personal level like Rock/Cena(of course without all the BS and the hypocrisy). That's what draws, the belt can't add nothing or make it bigger and better than it already is so it's just pointless. 

I'm 90% sure that Rock/Brock is a lock for WM29. Rock talked about a match with Lesnar before he even came back. He said Lesnar and Taker as future opponents, so if they completely ruin Brock until March 2013, it's Rock/Taker.


----------



## guru of wrestling

*Re: How does Rock vs. Brock II make ANY sense what so ever?*



Sun-Tzu said:


> -Both men aren't full time performers
> -Both men have been missing from the WWE for the past 7-8 years
> -Both men are not gonna stay with the WWE for long
> -This does not help the future of the WWE
> -People will be focused on these two guys and not the other talent
> 
> So how does this match make any sense other than for Vince's pockets?
> 
> I just don't get it.


Vince's pockets=people want to see it


----------



## nogginthenog

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Cena's #1 Fan said:


> IF its brock/rock at WM for the belt, then doesnt that make it more obvious that Rock will be winning since that Lesnar's contract will be up?


Who cares if its obvious, really?

He's already said on TV he wants the title, when he gets a shot he will win it, its obvious no matter who he is in the ring with.

Plus its Mania, most over face against the monster heel, last match of the night for the belt, its the perfect close to mania.

Everyone knows the face is winning that , its still the biggest draw they can book.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Personally rather see Taker Vs. Lesnar then Rock Vs. Brock. Like someone already pointed out, Brock is a fighter these days and fits much better up against a guy like Undertaker then The Rock.
Imagine The Rock against the Brock we saw at Extreme Rules. It just doesnt fit the picture at all.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Cena is never ending the streak, that's 100%. Rock/Brock doesn't need the belt, you can build this program on a personal level like Rock/Cena(of course without all the BS and the hypocrisy). That's what draws, the belt can't add nothing or make it bigger and better than it already is so it's just pointless.
> 
> I'm 90% sure that Rock/Brock is a lock for WM29. Rock talked about a match with Lesnar before he even came back. He said Lesnar and Taker as future opponents, so if they completely ruin Brock until March 2013, it's Rock/Taker.



As long as its not Rock/Cena again I'm fine with Rock/Taker. I'd prefer Rock/Lesnar again, though. I think that would be crazy entertaining.




JasonLives said:


> Personally rather see Taker Vs. Lesnar then Rock Vs. Brock. Like someone already pointed out, Brock is a fighter these days and fits much better up against a guy like Undertaker then The Rock.
> Imagine The Rock against the Brock we saw at Extreme Rules. It just doesnt fit the picture at all.


Brock would have good matches with The Rock or Taker. Can you explain a little more why you feel they wouldn't be a good fit today? I don't understand how the way Brock fought at ER wouldn't fit with The Rock.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



JasonLives said:


> Personally rather see Taker Vs. Lesnar then Rock Vs. Brock. Like someone already pointed out, Brock is a fighter these days and fits much better up against a guy like Undertaker then The Rock.
> Imagine The Rock against the Brock we saw at Extreme Rules. It just doesnt fit the picture at all.


Don't agree. Rock vs Lesnar is a easy money match. The guy who the Rock never beat on television? An Attitude Era icon vs the UFC Fighting champion? The guy who made Brock Lesnar in the first place facing him 10 years later? It's very easy money. Everyone knows Taker would win the match with Lesnar at Mania. That's easy. And whatever they do today will never be better than Taker vs Lesnar at Hell in A Cell in 2002 when Taker was bleeding like a stuck pig.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

This is how I think Lesnar will be booked...

After Over The Limit, Jonh Laurinitis will inform Triple H that he has talked to the Board of Directors about bringing Lesnar back. In the upcoming weeks Heyman shows up as Lesnar's representative and has a few words with Triple H as well. At No Way Out, Laurinitis comes out and announces that the board has made a decision and that Brock Lesnar is back which angers Triple H. During the next few weeks leading to Money in the Bank, Lesnar bullies a few WWE jobbers and destroys them which causes Big Show to step in. Big Show already feuding with Laurinitis gets put in a match with Lesnar at Money in the Bank. Lesnar wins the match and tries to put Big Show away after the match but Triple H makes the save. At SummerSlam, Brock Lesnar defeats Triple H in a Street Fight.

After SummerSlam, Lesnar's attention goes back to Cena(who faced The Rock at SummerSlam) since he wants payback for losing at Extreme Rules. John Cena beats Lesnar by DQ at Night of Champions after Lesnar refused to let go of his submission hold. At Hell in a Cell, Lesnar beats John Cena in a brutal match. At Survivor Series, Lesnar takes on Randy Orton and defeats him. Lesnar tries to put Orton away after the match but The Rock makes the save(who was there for Cena/Rock III). Lesnar will cost The Rock his rubber match with Cena later that night. 

After Survivor Series, Lesnar takes on Sheamus at TLC. He puts CM Punk through a table after CM Punk wins a TLC Match to end the show. Brock Lesnar takes on CM Punk at the Royal Rumble and wins. The Rock wins The Royal Rumble later that night after eliminating Cena last. He successfully defends the title at Elimination Chamber against CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, John Cena, Chris Jericho & The Undertaker with Austin as Special Referee. This sets up Lesnar/Rock, Punk/Austin, Cena/Taker and Bryan/Jericho for Mania. At Wrestlemania, Lesnar loses to The Rock but The Rock loses it after the Money in the Bank winner cashes in on him to end the show.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



nogginthenog said:


> Rock won because it made business sense, and no other reason.
> 
> He's now established in kayfabe, confirmed by cena himself as 'the greatest superstar ever'
> 
> They needed to create that before introducing lesnar, once hes ran over the entire roster, and he will, then the hero returning to beat him is the story that writes itself.
> 
> Rock/Brock for the title is also, by a long way, the biggest draw they can book with currently signed talent.
> 
> After mania, you can have a short Rock title run, then he drops it , and they can either create the biggest heel of the last 10 years (by Bryan or even Punk winning dirty) or cement Punk as the 'best wrestler' beating him clean.
> 
> Either way, they get buyrates for next mania plus the get to elevate a current roster guy. Win Win.


Don't think for a second that the writers or Vince are that smart. The reason they tried so hard to make The Rock look bad and give Cena the upper-hand on the promos every week was mainly because they wanted Cena to win over fans and beat Rock clean at WM but couldn't have it happen to a chorus of boos with trash being thrown in the ring and the possibility of fans jumping the barricade. So they chose to let him lose to The Rock and used Lesnar to reestablish SuperCena. If it was actually a long-term plan, they would have made a bigger deal out of "I can't lose this match!" rather than brush it off like it never happened the week after.


----------



## $id

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

^ I dont really think wwe fans are that harsh....but couldve been an outcome


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

If Triple H and Brock Lesnar face off who should go over?


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Chicago Warrior said:


> If Triple H and Brock Lesnar face off who should go over?


Really? Who do you think? It's pretty obvious who _should _win. But considering how badly booked the WWE is, It isn't obvious who _will _win.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar, obviously.

I think even a 12 year old mark knows the answer that that question.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rated R™ said:


> Lesnar, obviously.
> 
> I think even a 12 year old mark knows the answer that that question.


I don't think he will beat Triple H even if its the right thing to do.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Triple H isn't winning when he barely wrestles anymore, especially against someone like Lesnar who is here to stay and just lost and will be in many future dream matches.

Yeah, Hunter didn't job to Punk, but Lesnar is a totally different case.


----------



## thelegendkiller

*Two Man Power Trip - Brock Lesnar and Alberto Del Rio?*

Listen out guys. This does sound like a weird idea, but if they want to get Alberto Del Rio get over big, they could try it out.

He still can't connect to the crowd even after achieving so much in his short WWE career. The WWE really want a credible heel and Lesnar isn't going to stay long. Why not give Alberto the rub by going on a destruction path with Lesnar. Kimura followed by the cross arm-breaker leaving a path of destruction in the ring.


Thoughts?


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Two Man Power Trip - Brock Lesnar and Alberto Del Rio?*

It's too late for Del Rio himself to change his goofy richboy chracter to an ultimate legit badass, no one is going to buy it now.

and Lesnar is a beast that needs to stick to himself, which he will.

There is a 0% chance, OP.


----------



## thelegendkiller

*Re: Two Man Power Trip - Brock Lesnar and Alberto Del Rio?*



Rated R™ said:


> It's too late for Del Rio himself to change his goofy richboy chracter to an ultimate legit badass, no one is going to buy it now.
> 
> and Lesnar is a beast that needs to stick to himself, which he will.
> 
> There is a 0% chance, OP.


I think that's his last chance of getting over, by leeching off Lesnar's popularity and heat.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Two Man Power Trip - Brock Lesnar and Alberto Del Rio?*

They should push the money angle properly, have him by rumble No's, put bounties on rivals head, higher a body guard, a valet, Have a proper rish guy entourage. 

Ring Announcer
Bouncer
Valet
Manager


----------



## Here To There

*Re: Two Man Power Trip - Brock Lesnar and Alberto Del Rio?*

Fans would never buy ADR as a badass, forget it. And Brock and Del Rio is a really weird pairing, even Punk would be a far better choice.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: Two Man Power Trip - Brock Lesnar and Alberto Del Rio?*

The Two Man Power Trip gimmick doesn't work when one guy is a total beast and the other guy just isn't intimidating at all [And never will be able to pull off such a gimmick].


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: Two Man Power Trip - Brock Lesnar and Alberto Del Rio?*

Weird pairing, and it doesn't work.


----------



## tducey

*Re: Two Man Power Trip - Brock Lesnar and Alberto Del Rio?*

Won't happen. These 2 are polar opposites. With Triple H and Stone Cold they where legit badasses so that worked. Lesnar's a bad ass while Del Rio's to goofy to be seen as a badass.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Two Man Power Trip - Brock Lesnar and Alberto Del Rio?*

Seems more like Del Rio with a body guard. A power trip would probably be HHH's authority power, along with Rock or Cena and Lesnar.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

*Re: Two Man Power Trip - Brock Lesnar and Alberto Del Rio?*

You got a better chance with ADR and ted dibiase pairing up together as some rich douchebags.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Two Man Power Trip - Brock Lesnar and Alberto Del Rio?*

Del Rio has zero credibility keyfabe wise , he was Cena and Punk's bitch last year


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock will probably win the raw mitb cash in on punk. Hhh then comes back to win the title off Brock but fails, then punk gets his rematch but fails. Brock then owns cena beats him. Rock returns wins the rumble sets up rock vs Brock at wm.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



greaz taker! said:


> Brock will probably win the raw mitb cash in on punk. Hhh then comes back to win the title off Brock but fails, then punk gets his rematch but fails. Brock then owns cena beats him. Rock returns wins the rumble sets up rock vs Brock at wm.


Hell no. Brock doesnt need the briefcase to get the title.
Just a clean beat up will do it.


----------



## mydarkestdays

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

hope that brock will squash punk for the title. squash that indy hack in 30 seconds.


----------



## AxeBomber

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Yeah, same.

Vanilla gorilla > vanilla midget. (Y)


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Just me that thinks Brock legit hurt his knee at ER then? Hence the few weeks off. 

I hope the HHH / Brock feud is a good one, though. I think it will be.


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Bubzeh said:


> *Just me that thinks Brock legit hurt his knee at ER then? Hence the few weeks off. *
> 
> I hope the HHH / Brock feud is a good one, though. I think it will be.


He only has like 40 working dates left or something.. they arent gonna waste them on some shit ppv like over the limimt


----------



## CM~WILDCATfan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock Lesnar VS Triple H needs to be in a cell at Summerslam and Brocks needs to really go over big in the match. Hes the only real monster in WWE that fans fear hes meancing in every aspect of the word. Brock is what the WWE needs. Like Brock said he wants to legitimize the business.


----------



## Derrick Rose

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I will be laughing if Brock fucks everyone over and ends up never coming back, and the Paul Heyman thing was just a one day slap in the face.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Observer say there is 'panic' and they might have the match at No Way Out.

Ugh, WWE.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Observer say there is 'panic' and they might have the match at No Way Out.
> 
> Ugh, WWE.


So what happened to WWE following their interview with Rener Gracie where he said, and I quote:

_"We always say at the Gracie Academy, recovery time from that lock is six days if you tap, six months if you don’t."_

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-04-30/unraveling-the-kimura-lock


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Not surprising, the company is in the worst shape of all time in a lot of aspects, the wrestling product revenue and roster are a few of them. Lesnar/HHH is not doing what he could have done on a big PPV anyway after Brock lost clean, so if you do Lesnar/HHH or Lesnar/Orton it's fine, both are the only credible options anyway after Cena in star power and believability.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

:lol I don't think this is true at all just pointing out that part of me wants it to turn out where the original Brock contract details were all a work and he really only signed for a month to do ER and the Raw after. Just to see the reaction here.

If they really do HHH/Lesnar at NWO I just don't know what to say. But it wouldn;t surprise me if this is the way they go.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Is Heyman on RAW tonight with HHH? Please tell me he is.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Is Heyman on RAW tonight with HHH? Please tell me he is.


Not heard or see nanything that suggests this but I really hope it happens as well.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Heyman and HHH segment can be great. 



> The top item advertised is Triple H's return after missing last week's show to sell an arm injury created by Lesnar two weeks ago. WWE is hinting at a confrontation between Hunter and Lesnar's new representative, Paul Heyman, to keep Lesnar involved in storylines despite missing TV.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Shit I totally forgot HHH was on RAW tonight! I'm pumped.

I hope to god the WWE doesn't rush this angle, this is the biggest potential money match they can have. I understand the roster isn't in great shape, but a non big four PPV (Extreme Rules and Money in the Bank are exceptions) just don't draw. I understand Vince doesn't know how to book long term, but come on. Don't completely waste Brock.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Tbh... Lesnar lost his animalistic aura after ER and I am definitely NOT looking forward to Triple H pinning Lesnar at SS or NWO. Whats the point of having Lesnar go against Cena and Triple H right off his return when both these assholes never get beaten clean these days (apart from WM 28).

They should have kept Lesnar away from HHH and Cena and actually let him win his return match to make him look dominant. Lets say.. face someone like Orton at ER, where he would have totally dominated Orton to a point the match had to be stopped, which would have led Triple H to let Lesnar go away or deny his special demands, and then start a HHH/Lesnar feud. 

After a successful return victory, a draw or dirty win over HHH wouldnt have hurt him. But right now, its either make LEsnar look klike a piece of shit by losing 2 big return matches straight or make HHH look weak by losing to the Undertaker and then losing to Lesnar clean. WWE fucked this up bad, and for what? to win Cena a few cheers for a month. Yay! WWE sucks at times.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

^^ Does it really matter if HHH looks 'weak'? He's at a point where he hardly wrestles anymore and is more of an authority figure. And I don't think he can truly look weak as someone of his status has too much credibility to lose. He's lost by submission at WM three times but he's still an extremely credible name to go over for someone new.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Choke2Death said:


> ^^ Does it really matter if HHH looks 'weak'? He's at a point where he hardly wrestles anymore and is more of an authority figure. *And I don't think he can truly look weak as someone of his status has too much credibility to lose. He's lost by submission at WM three times but he's still an extremely credible name to go over for someone new.*


Yea thats why he squashed Sheamus 2 years ago and pinned CM Punk last year, because he doesnt need wins to stay credible right?

While I agree that Triple H needs not to look strong anymore, but we all know Triple H is a secret weapon and a replacement for/IF Cena ever gets injured.. why? because WWE has been too busy pushing no one else but Cena (and Batista) for the past 7 years.


----------



## Revann

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



JoseBxNYC said:


> This is how I think Lesnar will be booked...
> 
> After Over The Limit, Jonh Laurinitis will inform Triple H that he has talked to the Board of Directors about bringing Lesnar back. In the upcoming weeks Heyman shows up as Lesnar's representative and has a few words with Triple H as well. At No Way Out, Laurinitis comes out and announces that the board has made a decision and that Brock Lesnar is back which angers Triple H. During the next few weeks leading to Money in the Bank, Lesnar bullies a few WWE jobbers and destroys them which causes Big Show to step in. Big Show already feuding with Laurinitis gets put in a match with Lesnar at Money in the Bank. Lesnar wins the match and tries to put Big Show away after the match but Triple H makes the save. At SummerSlam, Brock Lesnar defeats Triple H in a Street Fight.
> 
> After SummerSlam, Lesnar's attention goes back to Cena(who faced The Rock at SummerSlam) since he wants payback for losing at Extreme Rules. John Cena beats Lesnar by DQ at Night of Champions after Lesnar refused to let go of his submission hold. At Hell in a Cell, Lesnar beats John Cena in a brutal match. At Survivor Series, Lesnar takes on Randy Orton and defeats him. Lesnar tries to put Orton away after the match but The Rock makes the save(who was there for Cena/Rock III). Lesnar will cost The Rock his rubber match with Cena later that night.
> 
> After Survivor Series, Lesnar takes on Sheamus at TLC. He puts CM Punk through a table after CM Punk wins a TLC Match to end the show. Brock Lesnar takes on CM Punk at the Royal Rumble and wins. The Rock wins The Royal Rumble later that night after eliminating Cena last. He successfully defends the title at Elimination Chamber against CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, John Cena, Chris Jericho & The Undertaker with Austin as Special Referee. This sets up Lesnar/Rock, Punk/Austin, Cena/Taker and Bryan/Jericho for Mania. At Wrestlemania, Lesnar loses to The Rock but The Rock loses it after the Money in the Bank winner cashes in on him to end the show.


If this happens,.....Drooolzzzzz.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

I didn't like the HHH promo content, just stupid to try to kill Lesnar's credibility before their big match, why the fuck do you tell the world that a guy already beat him? Ridiculous promo. Heyman was tremendous as usual.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> *I didn't like the HHH promo content, just stupid to try to kill Lesnar's credibility before their big match*, why the fuck do you tell the world that a guy already beat him? Ridiculous promo. Heyman was tremendous as usual.


Calm down. Its just kayfabe, they dont really have anything to work with. 

Brock is a heel, HHH just brought up the fact he quit WWE in 2004 to work that into the storyline/feud. You can expect more of it as the feud progresses so no need to get all worked up over the promo.

After tonight's promo, I am pretty certain HHH is losing to brock at summerslam.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

They are trying to take credibility off Brock Lesnar, i dont understand how are they gonna do it, when Brock could destroy every single guy in the roster, even Brodus and Ryback.
I hope he kills Triple H at No Way Out and then Cena at SS or Orton, but he needs to defeat Cena somewhere along the road to WM, and a clean defeat, no BS finishes.

This, if they wanna build Lesnar as a big star main eventer for them, if not, just do whatever they want, but im sure he would be better at Japan or M-1 Global.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Why can't Triple H keep his big nose out of anything?*

Seems like whenever there is a hot feud going on Triple H has to interject himself in it and make it all about him, and make it a "can Triple H overcome this" feud. This feud with Lesnar benefits NO ONE! after its over Trips will go away again and wait for another hot storyline to brew up so he can come back and make it all about him. Lesnar will only appear a few times throughout the year and will be gone after Mania, all this does is feed Triple H's ego. You know if Trips actually puts Brock over and goes away without having a hero beats the big bad villain moment i'll be ok with this but lets be real theres no chance of that happening.

I guess the end of an era slogan for the HIAC match at Mania meant absolutely nothing.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Why can't Triple H keep his big nose out of anything?*

I'm pretty sure you answered your own question here.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (ALL LESNAR-RELATED DISCUSSION I'M SERIOUS) *NO MORE THREADS**

Why would they wanna build Brock lesnar as the next big main eventer? He will gone by next april. he is just here for money.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Why can't Triple H keep his big nose out of anything?*

Brock lesnar has agreed only to work with the big names dumbass. Thats his contract with wwe. Big names like Cena,HHH,Rock,Taker and possibly orton.

he wont be working with zigglers and punks.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Why can't Triple H keep his big nose out of anything?*



Vyed said:


> Brock lesnar has agreed only to work with the big names dumbass. Thats his contract with wwe. Big names like Cena,HHH,Rock,Taker and possibly orton.
> 
> he wont be working with zigglers and punks.


Ya i'm sure this this all Lesnar's doing, if you think for a second this isn't Triple H just putting himself over more to feed his massive ego you're the dumbass.

I guess if he's only here to feud with the so called BIG names then i'm assuming this feud with Trips is gonna last a whole year then isn't it? cause other than Cena and Trips who else is left if you don't consider Punk or anyone else a possible opponent?


----------



## Pop Tatari

*Re: Why can't Triple H keep his big nose out of anything?*

Triple H does what he wants.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Why can't Triple H keep his big nose out of anything?*

It's what Triple H does. I'm surprised that he didn't interject himself in the Rock vs Cena feud.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Why can't Triple H keep his big nose out of anything?*

I don't care if Triple H is doing this for his own ego or not, Brock Lesnar is absolutely cringeworthy. I hope Triple H takes the burying shovel and sticks it up Lesnar's ass.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Why can't Triple H keep his big nose out of anything?*



Vyed said:


> Brock lesnar has agreed only to work with the big names dumbass. Thats his contract with wwe. Big names like Cena,HHH,Rock,Taker and possibly orton.
> 
> he wont be working with zigglers and punks.


With Brock's limited appearances he should've just been working with Cena, Punk, Orton, Rock or Taker(only at WM). There is no need for Triple H.


----------



## Venomous

*Re: Why can't Triple H keep his big nose out of anything?*

Just like he stole Punks thunder he'll steal Lesnars and probably have himself go over like he did with Punk. Then we'll see an interview of him saying "look he'll win against me the next time around" which will never come. Unfortunate but this is the nature of the business it seems, the ego must be fed.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Why can't Triple H keep his big nose out of anything?*



Evil Ed said:


> Ya i'm sure this this all Lesnar's doing, if you think for a second this isn't Triple H just putting himself over more to feed his massive ego you're the dumbass.


How is he putting himself over by having Lesnar break him arm? who is the walking badass here? 

If he has such a massive ego why did he lose at Mania against undertaker?


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Why can't Triple H keep his big nose out of anything?*



CMB23 said:


> With Brock's limited appearances he should've just been working with Cena, Punk, Orton, Rock or Taker(only at WM). There is no need for Triple H.


Exactly. What good does this feud with Trips even do? Trips like i said will just go away again when its over, and Brock will be gone this time next year. If someone is gonna go over Lesnar it should be someone that will benefit from it in the long run.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Why can't Triple H keep his big nose out of anything?*



Vyed said:


> How is he putting himself over by having Lesnar break him arm? who is the walking badass here?
> 
> If he has such a massive ego why did he lose at Mania against undertaker?


Because Vince still signs off on everything. Even HHH couldn't get Vince to end the streak on HHH's semi-retired ass, but I'd bet my right arm HHH tried to talk him into it.

BTW the walking badass is the one who isn't being portrayed as a 2 bit bitch quitter.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Why can't Triple H keep his big nose out of anything?*



Evil Ed said:


> Exactly. What good does this feud with Trips even do? Trips like i said will just go away again when its over, and Brock will be gone this time next year. If someone is gonna go over Lesnar it should be someone that will benefit from it in the long run.


It will do good for WWE by getting them the desired Summerslam buyrate which is what Vince mcmahon cares about at the end of the day. Its not about HHH or lesnar. 

Brock wont agree to work with the likes of punk, he is not big enough Understand it.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Why can't Triple H keep his big nose out of anything?*

The End of an Era = The last time you would ever see HBK/HHH/Taker in the same ring at the same time. HHH and Taker aren't retiring yet.

Also, HHH/Lesnar is a huge money making match so I'm not surprised they are feuding.



> Because Vince still signs off on everything. Even HHH couldn't get Vince to end the streak on HHH's semi-retired ass, but I'd bet my right arm HHH tried to talk him into it.
> 
> BTW the walking badass is the one who isn't being portrayed as a 2 bit bitch quitter.


In multiple interviews, the guy repeatedly says he doesn't want to end the streak.


----------



## azhkz

*Re: Why can't Triple H keep his big nose out of anything?*



Vyed said:


> How is he putting himself over by having Lesnar break him arm? who is the walking badass here?
> 
> If he has such a massive ego why did he lose at Mania against undertaker?


(Y)

But Still Haters Gonna Hate!


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Why can't Triple H keep his big nose out of anything?*



Vyed said:


> How is he putting himself over by having Lesnar break him arm? who is the walking badass here?
> 
> If he has such a massive ego why did he lose at Mania against undertaker?


Man have you not seen Triple H's past feuds thats how they all start. Whoever he's starting a feud with takes him out in a vicious manner, trips makes a big return weeks later and confronts them, a match is made and we go through weeks of Triple H promos talking in the ring. Then the big match happens and Triple H destroys them, and comes out victorious making him look like a total bad ass.

And he lost to Taker because they knew it would be retarded to end Taker's streak at all. But surprise surprise Trips is the ONLY guy to ever beat him up so badly he couldn't leave the ring under his own power. Sure he didn't win but they made Triple H out to be the toughest guy he ever faced.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Why can't Triple H keep his big nose out of anything?*



Happenstan said:


> Because Vince still signs off on everything.


Exactly dumbass. 



> BTW the walking badass is the one who isn't being portrayed as a 2 bit bitch quitter.


A heel.


----------



## TheBrit

*Re: Why can't Triple H keep his big nose out of anything?*



Evil Ed said:


> Seems like whenever there is a hot feud going on Triple H has to interject himself in it and make it all about him, and make it a "can Triple H overcome this" feud. This feud with Lesnar benefits NO ONE! after its over Trips will go away again and wait for another hot storyline to brew up so he can come back and make it all about him. Lesnar will only appear a few times throughout the year and will be gone after Mania, all this does is feed Triple H's ego. You know if Trips actually puts Brock over and goes away without having a hero beats the big bad villain moment i'll be ok with this but lets be real theres no chance of that happening.
> 
> I guess the end of an era slogan for the HIAC match at Mania meant absolutely nothing.


Oh shut up. I hate whiners. If you don't like this thread, who should HHH be feuding with? And who should Lesnar be feuding with?


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Evil Ed said:


> Man have you not seen Trip H's past feuds thats how they all start. Whoever he's starting a feud with takes him out in a vicious manner, trips makes a big return weeks later and confronts them, a match is made and we go through weeks of Triple H promos talking in the ring. Then the big match happens and Triple H destroys them, and comes out victorious making him look like a total bad ass.


HHH has the worst Wrestlemania record among all the top stars including Big show. 



> And he lost to Taker because they knew it would be retarded to end Taker's streak at all. But what do you know Trips is the ONLY guy to ever beat him up so badly he couldn't leave the ring under his own power.


HHH TAPPED out at Wrestlemania.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Vyed said:


> HHH has the worst Wrestlemania record among all the top stars including Big show.
> 
> 
> 
> HHH TAPPED out at Wrestlemania.


Yes he did but my point still remains Taker was so beat up he couldn't leave the ring without being helped making Triple H look like an ultimate bad ass that destroyed Taker.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar/HHH is a big match and that's exactly what people want to see, two big names in a credible dream match. You just need to build this the right way, HHH needs to change the "Brock is a failure" content like his current promo, you want to build Brock after the terrible booking at ER unless he just wants to beat him for no reason and do a mediocre number. Orton is next after HHH, then Rock or Taker for WM29. Save the "young guys", "put over" and "long term" slogans for the next fantasy storyline where it belongs.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Why can't Triple H keep his big nose out of anything?*



TheBrit said:


> Oh shut up. I hate whiners. *If you don't like this thread*, who should HHH be feuding with? And who should Lesnar be feuding with?


Never said i didn't like this thread, so i'm not sure what you mean by that...
Who should Triple H be feuding with you ask? No one! he's not an active wrestler anymore he's running the company with Vince he shouldn't be in any feuds. As for Lesnar i would have him still feuding with Cena, that fucking feud just went by way too fast.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Why can't Triple H keep his big nose out of anything?*



Vyed said:


> Exactly dumbass.


Relax princess, you're doing more than enough carrying HHH's water, you don't have to carry his balls too.





> OK, this is just beyond the rationality of hate. If you're going to hate on someone, at least do it right.


I don't hate HHH. If anything I'm completely indifferent to him. He gets about as much interest out of me as Drew McIntyre does, but at some point when things keep repeating themselves, when past co-workers all have similar stories, etc...you have to acknowledge ulterior motives. I hope Brock destroys HHH when they meet and Brock gets his heat back, but history dictates otherwise.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: Why can't Triple H keep his big nose out of anything?*



Evil Ed said:


> Seems like whenever there is a hot feud going on Triple H has to interject himself in it and make it all about him, and make it a "can Triple H overcome this" feud. This feud with Lesnar benefits NO ONE! after its over Trips will go away again and wait for another hot storyline to brew up so he can come back and make it all about him. Lesnar will only appear a few times throughout the year and will be gone after Mania, all this does is feed Triple H's ego. You know if Trips actually puts Brock over and goes away without having a hero beats the big bad villain moment i'll be ok with this but lets be real theres no chance of that happening.
> 
> I guess the end of an era slogan for the HIAC match at Mania meant absolutely nothing.


Because WWE fucked up the booking of Lesnar's return in under a month and had Cena destroy Lesnar's rise back to the top before it ever began. I still have no clue how you bring Lesnar in for a feud with your biggest name and kill the feud after a month and one match. That's why no one gives a fuck about anything anymore. They hyped the match to be the apocalypse. It's do or die for Cena. Then...poof Cena wins. All is forgiven, all is good, everyone's friends again. Hey Cena, here's Johnny. Do something for the next PPV in 3 weeks. Hey Brock, take some time off so we can use you again because we were foolish and short-sighted enough to sign you to two dates a month.

But of course you can't just have him disappear into irrelevancy which he's coming awfully close to. We need to keep him fresh in the minds of the fans so...here, here's Paul Heyman who 85% of the crowds won't even fucking recognize nor care for, but it's too late! Brock already fucked himself on the mic. Oh well. So anyway Heyman announces Brock's quitting the company. Great. You came back, caused 15,000 smarks in Miami to soil themselves, deliver a horendus promo, but hey you busted Cena up real nice. Thanks for that.

But they had HHH come in and halt Lesnar's "Reign of Terror", which you can't even it call it that because he lost to Cena in his first match back, and put an end to all the demands Lesnar had Johnny Ace put in his contract the week BEFORE ER meaning that HHH's involvement was already a lock before the match even took place and now we're left with Cena facing Johnny Ace in a feud that has ZERO substance to it, ZERO fallout to any possible outcome of the match, and the match itself which is going to blow and I'm sure if Ace loses and is "terminated" he'll find a loophole or eventually snake his way back into the position and we'll be back to square one.

We also then have Lesnar/HHH and God only knows where this is going. Lesnar's momentum and legitimacy as a threat to any serious contender has already been put in severe danger of falling off the scale entirely.

It's just one big fucked up situation and a prime example of how poorly WWE books anything anymore. It's a miracle the MITB 2011 angle was as good for as long as it was, but even that took severe hits in entertainment after only, what, 2 weeks?


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

H told the truth, just about anyone could have seen that eventually Lesnar quitting was going to come up. I'm totally not surprised H pulled that card. 

Lesnar's history speaks for itself. We usually complain when the E doesn't acknowledge the past and then when they do people still complain.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Lesnar/HHH is a big match and that's exactly what people want to see, two big names in a credible dream match. You just need to build this the right way, HHH needs to change the "Brock is a failure" content like his current promo, you want to build Brock after the terrible booking at ER unless he just wants to beat him for no reason and do a mediocre number. Orton is next after HHH, then Rock or Taker for WM29. Save the "young guys", "put over" and "long term" slogans for the next fantasy storyline where it belongs.


ALL this doesnt matter if Lesnar is going over HHH at Summerslam which I am pretty certain will happen at this point. So calm down.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

If Lesnar is going over? Which I doubt because they're building the story as HHH trying to get revenge against Brock and Heyman's politics, then it's all good but it's not happening. The match at least should be memorable, first time ever on TV Lesnar vs HHH? worth watching for that alone.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

HHH is the face, brock is the heel. How else would you build this? Not to mention HHH is the authority figure representing WWE. Lesnar quitting WWE had to be brought into this feud.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Evil Ed said:


> Yes he did but my point still remains Taker was so beat up he couldn't leave the ring without being helped making Triple H look like an ultimate bad ass that destroyed Taker.


It's called storytelling for fuck sake. Seriously. Without Mania 27 ending the way it did there is no basis for the match at Mania 28. While you and all the other butthurt idiots were whining because OMGZ HHH WALKED OUT N DA UNDERTAKR DIDNT DURRRR, the rest of the us were watching a classic match unfold at Mania 28 which was built upon the ending of the match the year prior. If you can't understand that then you have absolutely no right to complain about WWE's lack of storytelling ability because this is one of the few times they actually did it and did it effectively and all you can do is whine because God forbid, HHH didn't look weak compared to the Undertaker. 

Anyways, I can see where this is heading and it's what I originally predicted. The storyline, at least from what I took of it, is all about HHH fighting for the WWE etc so I think he's going to win when they have their match. The story pretty much calls for it and tbh, after the promo, I think it's clear why Brock is back in the first place. To put WWE in general and its top stars over. Heyman saying that Trips speech was nothing but damage control was a good line I suppose to offset what HHH was saying. Maybe they can have HHH act the way he was with Brock not there but for that to change when Brock's actually staring him in the face. Who knows. I'm still enjoying it so far, even if it has evolved into a glorified court room drama lol. I'm expecting it to pick up when Brock is actually back on TV. How they plan to write him back will be interesting to say the least. But yeah, as per usual, this could have been a much bigger deal (had they not fucked it all up with Cena at ER) and a much better told story (if they weren't fucking retarded).


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

HHH being HHH. thank the gods I could skip his half an hour speech and Cena's 15 minute gibberish at the end(what an anticlimactic ending by the way).


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

The whole HHH promo was a lie. Kinda trying to bury him.

He didn't quit WWE because he was scared of competition, he quit because he didn't like being on the road and was drinking and taking pills to ease the pain. He also didn't quit the UFC, he retired from it because of his health.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



The-Rock-Says said:


> The whole HHH promo was a lie. Kinda trying to bury him.
> 
> He didn't quit WWE because he was scared of competition, he quit because he didn't like being on the road and was drinking and taking pills to ease the pain. He also didn't quit the UFC, he retired from it because of his health.


No shit Sherlock. Thats why its called Kayfabe, it not the truth. 

Seriously why does this always happen in this place whenever HHH is involved? 

WWE is not going to make a heel look valiant against their babyface. Remember when Brock low-blowed cena from behind during his otunga match? This is standard booking for heel-babyface. Hell think back to Brock-Taker feud from 2003, Brock always used heyman as interference. 

This place is legit retarded.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

I can't believe people are complaining because it's Lesnar v Triple H.

Guess what guys. When they were talking to Brock about signing with the WWE how do you think they sold to him? Oh yeah we plan for you to face Ziggler, Miz, Cody Rhodes put a couple of those guys over and then you can finish up against CM Punk at Mania.

The reason why he's running thru the top of the gauntlet is because that's common sense. Even if those guys are part timers or stale for 7 years they're the top guys and that's the only way you land Brock Lesnar.

This Triple H feud makes perfect sense. It's a match we've never seen before, and it allows WWE give Brock some type off with a plauseable storyline. What's the alternative? Brock waits to July and randomly attacks whoever he wants.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

I hated HHH's promo last night. He was once again shedding light on the "HHH buries everyone" myth with that "Lesnar is a pussy lolz" crap. Heyman saved that segment, though. And fuck that crowd in the ass with an HIV-positive dick for "What"-ing Heyman. I'm glad he ignores those cunts, though.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

^:no:

You gotta give it to HHH, he definitely knows how to make marks on the internet suspend their disbelief. 

I said it before, you can expect more and more of this "Brock is a pussy lolz" as the feud progresses. Brock quitting the WWE and HHH representing it, is the Storyline/Feud. Whining about it every week is not going to help. I suggest people stop doing do it and enjoy the feud. 

And I am pretty sure HHH is losing to Brock at summerslam. So its all good.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

:lmao I love how once again Trips cuts a promo and he automatically buries everybody. Such is the norm now I suppose. HHH wins a match? He buried his opponent. HHH cuts a promo? He buries his opponent. HHH takes a breath? He buries the air.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Starbuck said:


> :lmao I love how once again Trips cuts a promo and he automatically buries everybody. Such is the norm now I suppose. HHH wins a match? He buried his opponent. HHH cuts a promo? He buries his opponent. HHH takes a breath? He buries the air.


Yes! HHH buries the whole earth inside his nose for as long as he's alive! :troll

But seriously, I'm not on the "burying" bandwagon when it comes to H but last night was just a perfect display of why some people like to say he buries people. Though on second thought, it actually goes hand in hand with making Lesnar a heel for the casual clowns. I just hate that it looks like they are going for the direction of H beating Lesnar when they eventually face off which will only continue to kill any momentum and 'monster' appeal he has to him.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock is not losing to HHH, calm down.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Choke2Death said:


> Yes! HHH buries the whole earth inside his nose for as long as he's alive! :troll
> 
> But seriously, I'm not on the "burying" bandwagon when it comes to H but last night was just a perfect display of why some people like to say he buries people. Though on second thought, it actually goes hand in hand with making Lesnar a heel for the casual clowns. I just hate that it looks like they are going for the direction of H beating Lesnar when they eventually face off which will only continue to kill any momentum and 'monster' appeal he has to him.


I don't think it was a perfect display of anything. For whatever reason, when HHH cuts a promo it's apparently never in kayfabe like anybody else, it's never just part of the show and it's always about him trying to subtly bury/put down/undermine whoever he's talking about. Maybe, you know, he was just cutting a fucking promo like anybody else would? It's hard for some people to fathom, I know, but really, I wouldn't look into it that much.



Vyed said:


> Brock is not losing to HHH, calm down.


I'm not so sure. I wouldn't be surprised at all to see him win tbh. As has been said before, if Brock's sole purpose is to put over WWE's establishment, he's going to lose lol.


----------



## 1nation

*Will HHH kill it again?*

remember how he chewed up all Punk's momentum?

Now he's in with the hottest new thing Brock. Is HHH gonna suck out his momentum and tone him down?


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Vyed said:


> Brock is not losing to HHH, calm down.


Normally I would say I disagree with this b/c the way the story is playing and the way the heel/face dynamic currently works in the WWE, but since it makes SO MUnCH SENSE for HHH to win the eventual match with Lesnar it makes me beleive that Lesnar will be the one to win the match b/c we know the WWe current track record on doing what makes sense :lol

And (to Starbuck) this is not a kock on HHH at all, because all the HHH buries everything stuff annoys me to. This is just my views on how I personally thin kthings will play out. Even with what I said above I still will only completely beleive Lesnar is going over HHH when I actually see it happen.


----------



## azhkz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Vyed said:


> No shit Sherlock. Thats why its called Kayfabe, it not the truth.
> 
> Seriously why does this always happen in this place whenever HHH is involved?
> 
> WWE is not going to make a heel look valiant against their babyface. Remember when Brock low-blowed cena from behind during his otunga match? This is standard booking for heel-babyface. Hell think back to Brock-Taker feud from 2003, Brock always used heyman as interference.
> 
> This place is legit retarded.


Well said. The hatred for Trips here is tremendous so much that anything Trips does/says in that squared ring is considered legit shoot promo rather than a character just going through a kayfabe story. Seriously guys, Trips is a face in this feud while Brock is a heel what do you expect him to say?? Praise Brock Lesnar before going against him in a match?? Paul Heyman bashed Trips more in the exact same promo. Will you all consider it as a burial of Trips?? Punk just a few months ago consistently called Trips douchebag, sissy and Steph's bitch. Was that a burial of Trips?? When everyone else is cutting a promo its just kayfabe story telling even if there was an element of truth to it but when Trips starts cutting a promo then its not just kayfabe rather every word coming out of his mouth is real which is supposed to be taken seriously and not a kayfabe story telling, right?


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm with you ACP lol. Logic dictates Brock should beat Cena under the circumstances of their feud? Cena beats Brock lol. Logic dictates that HHH should beat Brock under the circumstances of their feud? Brock beats HHH lol. Logic dictates you actually build a feud for the WWE title? We get the least built WWE title match in history lol. That's the trick with WWE I guess. I've finally figured it out. Whatever makes sense, throw that shit the fuck out the window and go for the opposite non-sensical option. :vince2


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Will HHH kill it again?*

I hope not. But the angle says something else. A hurt triple h will for sure overcome and win.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Will HHH kill it again?*

Hopefully THHHOR lives up to his reputation and bury's the shit out of Bork. #AllAboutTheGame


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Will HHH kill it again?*

Is HHH going to destroy Brock's momentum? You're asking this after he murdered John Cena at ER and _still_ lost? :lmao Alright then. The guy who couldn't last 2 seconds in a fight against Brock and also got his arm broken is going to destroy Brock's momentum lol.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Starbuck said:


> I'm with you ACP lol. Logic dictates Brock should beat Cena under the circumstances of their feud? Cena beats Brock lol. Logic dictates that HHH should beat Brock under the circumstances of their feud? Brock beats HHH lol. Logic dictates you actually build a feud for the WWE title? We get the least built WWE title match in history lol. That's the trick with WWE I guess. I've finally figured it out. Whatever makes sense, throw that shit the fuck out the window and go for the opposite non-sensical option. :vince2


Lol, the only logical decision they've made in a blow off match recently has been The Rock beating John Cena at WM. And even that was done just because they didn't want to look bad in the biggest event of the year with a lot of non-fans watching.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

People have been talking Rock/Cena II for wwe title at WM 29. And it kinda makes sense too.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Imagine HHH somehow found this website and made an account? This place would be buried in a minute.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Choke2Death said:


> Lol, the only logical decision they've made in a blow off match recently has been The Rock beating John Cena at WM. And even that was done just because they didn't want to look bad in the biggest event of the year with a lot of non-fans watching.


I was somebody who actually called for Cena to win that match. That was until I actually got to Miami, was there for Mania and realized that had Cena won, 78,000 people would have felt completely ripped off because that wasn't what they had paid to see. Present > Past be damned in that situation tbh. The fans wanted Rock to win and I think it was the right call. 

As for Trips/Brock, I guess if they really are panicking they could do a match between them at NWO with Lesnar going over and then do the rematch at Summerslam with HHH going over. You know what though? I really don't care. I've wanted to see this match for the longest time. They've already pretty much ruined Brock and his monster potential by having him get beat at the first hurdle. If Brock destroys Trips and moves on to whoever else next? Fine. If HHH wins and that's it over, WWE prevails over evil once again? Fine. As long as I get to see the match and we get some halfway decent promos between Trips and Heyman, I'll be happy. At this stage in the game, I'm through expecting WWE to get anything right anymore. They fuck up everything. May as well enjoy watching the performers instead of getting annoyed about it.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Will HHH kill it again?*



FredForeskinn said:


> I hope not. But the angle says something else. A hurt triple h will for sure overcome and win.


Meh, wont happen. This isnt 2003. I think Lesnar will win this one.


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: Will HHH kill it again?*



Hemen said:


> Meh, wont happen. This isnt 2003. I think Lesnar will win this one.


This isn't 2003 indeed hence Cena going over Lesnar for no good reason. HHH might actually win this match against Lesnar... if HHH goes over Punk for no good reason, then......


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

HHH usually "buries" opponents but not in the sense of like... completely buring them. But, he fucked over Booker T's momentum, RVD's, Kane's, then Randy's in 2004, Punk's in 2011, and beat Sheamus at Wrestlemania 26.... I dont get it. Only people he truly put over in the last few years has been Undertaker... who doesnt need to be put over


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

I'm surprised more people haven't jumped all over what Heyman said to HHH tbh. About how he didn't live up to the hype that surrounded him for years. I thought all HHHaters would be having a little party over that one lol.


----------



## Duponh

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



blazegod99 said:


> HHH usually "buries" opponents but not in the sense of like... completely buring them. But, he fucked over Booker T's momentum, RVD's, Kane's, then Randy's in 2004, Punk's in 2011, and beat Sheamus at Wrestlemania 26.... I dont get it. Only people he truly put over in the last few years has been Undertaker... who doesnt need to be put over


HHH is the biggest reason sheamus is where he is today, also applies to randy orton. RVD was crackhead, booker t didnt go over coz of goldberg. Kane-HHH comparison is Miz-cena comparison right now. The top draw gets to be the champion.


----------



## azhkz

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Yeah losing in a match against the top guy of the company and future hof equals to being buried. Because Trips despite being the main eventer and a legend should not win any matches against anyone who is not a jobber.

HHH despite being one of the legend has a worst W/L percentage in a one-on-one fight from his entire career compared to Rock, Austin, Taker, Cena, Bret, HBK, Hogan, Orton, etc. His Wrestlemania record is poorer than above guys except HBK who has lost just as much WM matches. Still he is out there burying people and not just winning matches as a big name


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Duponh said:


> HHH is the biggest reason sheamus is where he is today, also applies to randy orton. RVD was crackhead, booker t didnt go over coz of goldberg. Kane-HHH comparison is Miz-cena comparison right now. The top draw gets to be the champion.


Convenient. RVD was smoking weed right? Yet he could main event a PPV with HHH, then get beat and work in a low-card match at the next PPV. Of course, HHH pushes Sheamus to the max, but he went over on this guy at Mania, when he should've lost to him THEN, and THEN got put out at ER instead. With ORTON? Really. Orton comes up in Evolution, wins the WHC from Benoit clean, then losses it the next month... not back to Benoit, but who? HHH. Orton rises back up on his own afterwards, and wins the Royal Rumble. Goes to Headline Wrestlemania 25, only to lose to who? HHH.

Booker T was a completely over character, had the fans on his side, was becoming a certified main event player, goes to Wrestlemania with HHH only to have HHH/Flair get a tad racist and then have Booker lose cleanly with one hand draped over him. Goldberg came in and fought Rock and Jericho his first 4 months so Booker could've got a two-three month run with the title. 

Kane was over like hell, a one-two month reign would've boosted him a lot more. HHH beat Kane at No Mercy 02 AND then de-masked this guy.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lol, It's going to be so funny when Lesnar loses to HHH. I expect Lesnar to lose every "Huge" match in the WWE. But I wanna see him win tho, to bad SuperCena screwed that up, and now HHH is going to bury him at SS


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Starbuck said:


> I was somebody who actually called for Cena to win that match. That was until I actually got to Miami, was there for Mania and realized that had Cena won, 78,000 people would have felt completely ripped off because that wasn't what they had paid to see. Present > Past be damned in that situation tbh. The fans wanted Rock to win and I think it was the right call.
> 
> As for Trips/Brock, I guess if they really are panicking they could do a match between them at NWO with Lesnar going over and then do the rematch at Summerslam with HHH going over. You know what though? I really don't care. I've wanted to see this match for the longest time. They've already pretty much ruined Brock and his monster potential by having him get beat at the first hurdle. If Brock destroys Trips and moves on to whoever else next? Fine. If HHH wins and that's it over, WWE prevails over evil once again? Fine. As long as I get to see the match and we get some halfway decent promos between Trips and Heyman, I'll be happy. At this stage in the game, I'm through expecting WWE to get anything right anymore. They fuck up everything. May as well enjoy watching the performers instead of getting annoyed about it.


You got that right. Wrestlemania always ends with the crowd being sent home happy. WM16 was an exception and you could even make a case for WM27 but in both cases, The Rock whipped the heel's asses and closed the show. With Cena, the fans would have been disappointed, angry and would just feel ripped off. Only case of a Cena victory I'd accept would have been a swerve with him turning heel to win. That way even those who wanted Rock to win would have a reason to be excited for Raw. But yeah, the Rock winning also gave us that happy and awesome crowd the next night.


----------



## the modern myth

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



blazegod99 said:


> Booker T was a completely over character, had the fans on his side, was becoming a certified main event player, goes to Wrestlemania with HHH only to have HHH/Flair get a tad racist and then have Booker lose cleanly with one hand draped over him. Goldberg came in and fought Rock and Jericho his first 4 months so Booker could've got a two-three month run with the title.


While I agree that Triple H's win over Booker T wasn't executed particularly well, there was never any hope of Booker T winning the title. Booker was just another former WCW Champion for Triple H to retain the 'big gold belt' against before dropping it to Goldberg. He worked through Scott Steiner, Booker T and Kevin Nash (some of WCW's top tier), building towards his match with Goldberg (arguably WCW's biggest star). Should he have won the way he did? No. Should he have dropped the title to Booker T? No way. 

Goldberg's title win was supposed to monumentally end an epic heel title run; just like John Cena's win over JBL at Wrestlemania 21. If Booker T had won the title from Triple H (even for a "two-three month run" it would've seemed less important for Goldberg to win it. Goldberg's win was supposed to symbolise the end of a long heel era, with Goldberg doing what countless other people had tried to do.


----------



## screw you mcmahon

*Do you think Lesnar is capable of winning match of the year?*

On a scale of 1-10 with 1 being the least likely and 10 being the most likely what are the chances that Lesnar's eventual match with HHH will win match of the year or at least be a close runner up to the match of the year nominee?


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Do you think Lesnar is capable of winning match of the year?*

I give it a 4 as far as winning it goes. We have to remember that Rock/Cena happened this year--pretty tough to compete with.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Do you think Lesnar is capable of winning match of the year?*

I think it'd depend on the build up before, which has started out pretty good so far. Two huge stars though, so I'd be expecting it to be up there in, say, the top 10 matches of the year. It's early days yet though.


----------



## faceface

*Re: Do you think Lesnar is capable of winning match of the year?*

Of course he could. In fact, if someone were to define MOTY by memorability, I'd say he's almost definitely already done so.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Do you think Lesnar is capable of winning match of the year?*

If HHH/Taker didn't happen I'd put Cena/Lesnar as my MOTY.


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



the modern myth said:


> While I agree that Triple H's win over Booker T wasn't executed particularly well, there was never any hope of Booker T winning the title. Booker was just another former WCW Champion for Triple H to retain the 'big gold belt' against before dropping it to Goldberg. He worked through Scott Steiner, Booker T and Kevin Nash (some of WCW's top tier), building towards his match with Goldberg (arguably WCW's biggest star). Should he have won the way he did? No. Should he have dropped the title to Booker T? No way.
> 
> Goldberg's title win was supposed to monumentally end an epic heel title run; just like John Cena's win over JBL at Wrestlemania 21. If Booker T had won the title from Triple H (even for a "two-three month run" it would've seemed less important for Goldberg to win it. Goldberg's win was supposed to symbolise the end of a long heel era, with Goldberg doing what countless other people had tried to do.


In hindsight, dropping the title to Booker wouldve been better. Booker was over like hell and could've drawn well if given the good storylines. Goldberg's WWE RUN was horrible, didnt draw well and Goldberg winning didnt matter since HHH pinned him at Summerslam in the Chamber match. I get what WWE wanted to do, but they could've kept HHH beating guys who werent that over like Stenier and Nash and not sacrifice their real over guys like RVD and Booker at the time. thats just my opinion though


----------



## The Pied Piper

*Re: Do you think Lesnar is capable of winning match of the year?*

I kinda doubt Lesnar/HHH can top HHH/Taker. Lesnar has always been weak at in-ring psychology, in a sense he is never able to bring the best reaction out of the crowd like Taker did with Shawn Michaels at Wrestlemania 25 or Triple H at Wrestlemania 28 just weeks ago. It's tough to beat Taker/HHH as MOTY so far with the drama in the ring.


----------



## Wrestling02370

*Re: Do you think Lesnar is capable of winning match of the year?*

He has just as much capability as the other guys. Lesnar vs Cena was a damn fine match, and personally, I liked it better than the beloved Undertaker vs Triple H match and the Rock vs Cena match. I guess it depends on who does the voting.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

he is capable for sure. Everyone probably loves Taker vs HHH but most of that match was story driven and chair shots. It was amazing but idk if you can call it a wrestling match. When Punk and Cena won it was because there was an amazing story and the ring work was great. If Lesnar has a long match with someone like HHH or even Rock then im sure it can be MOTY


----------



## FosterJemini

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

cry cry Lesnar smarks


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

That was a very good promo by Triple H and Paul Heyman was just awesome. It was nice to see someone hanging on the mic with The Game and embarrassing him was a pretty good end to it. 

As far as the conclusion to this feud goes, It can go either way. Why I think Triple H has a very good chance of winning this feud is that its obvious Lesnar will not stay with the WWE for a long term, so WWE is just using his brand to show that WWE wrestlers can beat the biggest draw in the UFC history. It helps WWE in long term, whereas Lesnar winning doesnt. Vince aims for long term investments IMO, and for some strange reason I guess WWE views Cena and HHH as long term investments for some reason (lol I know). I believe thats the direction Vince/WWE is taking with Lesnar I think. Lesnar vs Cena, Lesnar vs Triple H and maybe Lesnar vs Taker or Austin at WM. 

WWE is just making Lesnar return the wins he got in his first run and left the E (which pissed alot of vets like Taker and HHH). It seems like Lesnar is just back to return the favours and earn big checks while doing that.


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

This storyline with the lawsuits is awful and shows what is wrong with the wwe today . I don't care for the 43 year old hhh against Lesnar match, it was never a dream match for me to begin with and hhh is just too old to go up against the wrecking machine that is Lesnar. I wish they could have had a proper cena/ Lesnar feud instead of the debacle that we got . 

The direction of the wwe after mania is horrible anyway ...


----------



## Contrarian

*WWE in Panic over Top star's working dates*



> - We noted earlier this week that WWE officials were “in a panic” over the Brock Lesnar vs. Triple H storyline and were considering having the match take place at June’s No Way Out pay-per-view. In an update, they are considering it for No Way Out or July’s Money in the Bank pay-per-view. The match was originally planned for SummerSlam in August.
> 
> Moving the match up would extend the time between Lesnar appearances on WWE TV this year since it’s believed they only have him for around 24 dates this year with the rest of the dates being used next year for WrestleMania season. The main reason for keeping Lesnar out until the SummerSlam match was because they had already burned through 5 dates between WrestleMania and Extreme Rules.



Source: F4Wonline.com

They wasted Lesnar's return on Cena and had him lose. They could have done HHH/Lesnar straight at Summerslam or even cena/lesnar. They F*cked up, Extreme rules match was unnecessary and pointless.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: WWE in Panic over Top star's working dates*

:lol its jsut laughable to me that the WWE didn;t have some kind of plan (or at least one they thought they could stick to) with Lesnar knowing he had limited dates. Seriously, if this is true it jsut shows how much they book on the fly and do not think LONG-TERM at all.

Maybe they should focus more on jsut writing some good involved sotorylines with the guys on the full-time roster and actually just give the guys a chance to shine for a couple months here. A legal battle between Lesnar's side and the WWE can play out on TV slowly for the next couple months as well, but use your current guys to be involved in the main storylines for the next couple months and stick to the orginal plan for Lesnar's appearances.

Where a Lesnar/HHH match at NWO or MITB would help the #s for those PPVs it would have a WAY bigger effect on Summerslam I would think, specially since they are really trying to make Summerslam their unoffical #2 PPV. Plus, they proved last year with the Punk stuff that if they come up with a decent storyline and give a guy a chance to shine with it that can carry the B-level PPVs just fine. Also, the MITB match/es can sell that PPV anyways.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: WWE in Panic over Top star's working dates*

Why don't they just keep him out until Summerslam and have Heyman fill in the weeks when he's not here? I thought that was the orginal plan anyway and I don't see what's wrong with it.

It would make Brock's return from being 'fired' a much bigger deal if they brought him back in a couple of months rather than a couple of weeks, a'la CM Punk's return after Money the in Bank last year.

Why do WWE seem to think that if they have someone off screen for an extended period of time, their audience will forget about them like goldfish?


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: WWE in Panic over Top star's working dates*

Having Lesnar return for a month, lose and then disappear was a huge mistake. The loss wasn't ideal but it would've been OK. Having Lesnar vanish right after that loss made his return feel unimportant and unmemorable. 

Why waste Lesnar on such an irrelevant situation? Extreme Rules and No Way Out? What purpose does that serve?

Cena/Lesnar could've been huge if they'd held off until Summerslam. Now they're rushing Lesnar/Trips as well?


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

*Re: WWE in Panic over Top star's working dates*

Shouldn't of wasted it on Cena. Their feud accomplished nothing.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: WWE in Panic over Top star's working dates*



A-C-P said:


> :lol its jsut laughable to me that the WWE didn;t have some kind of plan (or at least one they thought they could stick to) with Lesnar knowing he had limited dates. Seriously, if this is true it jsut shows how much they book on the fly and do not think LONG-TERM at all.
> 
> Maybe they should focus more on jsut writing some good involved sotorylines with the guys on the full-time roster and actually just give the guys a chance to shine for a couple months here. A legal battle between Lesnar's side and the WWE can play out on TV slowly for the next couple months as well, but use your current guys to be involved in the main storylines for the next couple months and stick to the orginal plan for Lesnar's appearances.
> 
> Where a Lesnar/HHH match at NWO or MITB would help the #s for those PPVs it would have a WAY bigger effect on Summerslam I would think, specially since they are really trying to make Summerslam their unoffical #2 PPV. *Plus, they proved last year with the Punk stuff that if they come up with a decent storyline and give a guy a chance to shine with it that can carry the B-level PPVs just fine.* Also, the MITB match/es can sell that PPV anyways.


Eh... I wouldnt say that. It was mostly the shock value of his shoot promo. 

Not saying punk shouldnt or doesnt deserve to be given the chance but he's yet to prove what you said about him in your post.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: WWE in Panic over Top star's working dates*



Vyed said:


> Eh... I wouldnt say that. It was mostly the shock value of his shoot promo.
> 
> Not saying punk shouldnt or doesnt deserve to be given the chance but he's yet to prove what you said about him in your post.


My point was more focusing on actually coming up with a couple compelling, well-booked, interesting storylines and using that to carry NWO and MITB, and used the Punk shoot/feud with McMahon and Cena as an example of that type of feud, not saying just Punk in general. And just save Lesnar/HHH and Lesnar's appearances for Summerslam. BEcause IMO using LEsnar to get a few more PPV buys for a B-level PPV would not be worth ending up having to pay LEsanr for additional appearances.

Although they would have to use Punk in one of the storylines most likely as he is one of the most over guys that have on their current full-time roster, but the point I am trying to make is that at some point they are going ot have to let someone other than Cena/Taker/HHH/Lesnar/Rock be the main focus for an extended period.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

I agree but WWE obviously have other plans. 

And I dont know about punk getting involved in one of the big storylines, really dont see that happening tbh.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



zkorejo said:


> That was a very good promo by Triple H and Paul Heyman was just awesome. It was nice to see someone hanging on the mic with The Game and embarrassing him was a pretty good end to it.
> 
> As far as the conclusion to this feud goes, It can go either way. Why I think Triple H has a very good chance of winning this feud is that its obvious Lesnar will not stay with the WWE for a long term, so WWE is just using his brand to show that WWE wrestlers can beat the biggest draw in the UFC history. It helps WWE in long term, whereas Lesnar winning doesnt. Vince aims for long term investments IMO, and for some strange reason I guess WWE views Cena and HHH as long term investments for some reason (lol I know). I believe thats the direction Vince/WWE is taking with Lesnar I think. Lesnar vs Cena, Lesnar vs Triple H and maybe Lesnar vs Taker or Austin at WM.
> 
> WWE is just making Lesnar return the wins he got in his first run and left the E (which pissed alot of vets like Taker and HHH). It seems like Lesnar is just back to return the favours and earn big checks while doing that.


 IT won\t help wwe longterm. It wont get bigger buyrates or ratings by making Lesnar a jobber. People are not stupid, they know wwe are fake so it dosent mean a shit for them if Lesnar gets beat in a fake fight. 

They earn more longterm with making Lesnar an unbetable monster and fight guys like HHH, it will give the ppvs a huger buyrate and it would give a huge buyrate for wrestlemania 29 if it was Rock against a heel monster Lesnar that is a wwe champion. 
So WWE earn more longterm by having Brock not being a jobber.

I personally don't see Brock losing i don't think Vince is so stupid. And i don't HHH is so retarted to book himself winning.

So i really think Brock will win the summerslam match personally.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Vyed said:


> I agree but WWE obviously have other plans.
> 
> And I dont know about punk getting involved in one of the big storylines, really dont see that happening tbh.


They obviously do have different plans, jsut a little frustrating its like they want to live i nthe past and not learn from it.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

HHH/Lesnar must happen at SummerSlam. That's supposed to be their second biggest PPV after WM and it has lost everything that made it special and has become just another PPV.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Hemen said:


> IT won\t help wwe longterm. It wont get bigger buyrates or ratings by making Lesnar a jobber. People are not stupid, they know wwe are fake so it dosent mean a shit for them if Lesnar gets beat in a fake fight.
> 
> They earn more longterm with making Lesnar an unbetable monster and fight guys like HHH, it will give the ppvs a huger buyrate and it would give a huge buyrate for wrestlemania 29 if it was Rock against a heel monster Lesnar that is a wwe champion.
> So WWE earn more longterm by having Brock not being a jobber.
> 
> I personally don't see Brock losing i don't think Vince is so stupid. And i don't HHH is so retarted to book himself winning.
> 
> So i really think Brock will win the summerslam match personally.


Ofcourse Lesnar means ratings and huge buyrates, but for how long? A year and Lesnar is gone. Lesnar putting over Cena makes Cena stronger than Lesnar in kayfabe.. so when Cena jobs to some young kid.. lets say Dean Ambrose, that makes him look good too.

Lesnar on the other hand (as big as he is) cant help the business in the long term. Buyrates and ratings will only boost up until he leaves, then what?

As far as stupidity goes... Cena winning at ER made absolutely no sense. It wasnt good for Lesnar and it wasnt good for Cena's so called "character progression". WWE does retarded things and gets away with it, so I wont be surprised if HHH beats Lesnar.


----------



## Hennessey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



zkorejo said:


> Ofcourse Lesnar means ratings and huge buyrates, but for how long? A year and Lesnar is gone. Lesnar putting over Cena makes Cena stronger than Lesnar in kayfabe.. so when Cena jobs to some young kid.. lets say Dean Ambrose, that makes him look good too.
> 
> Lesnar on the other hand (as big as he is) cant help the business in the long term. Buyrates and ratings will only boost up until he leaves, then what?
> 
> As far as stupidity goes... Cena winning at ER made absolutely no sense. It wasnt good for Lesnar and it wasnt good for Cena's so called "character progression". WWE does retarded things and gets away with it, so I wont be surprised if HHH beats Lesnar.


I agree that it wasnt that smart to have Cena beat Lesnar at Extreme Rules. They basicaly used Lesnar to put over Cena, because Cena had to lose clean to the Rock at Wrestlemania 28. In the long term though, I would have had Cena leave after losing to Lesnar and then returning a few months later. They feud and Cena beats Lesnar. Then put the two of them in the Hell in a Cell at the HIAC ppv, and have Cena win the feud again to really solidify him as a mega star who will be there with the WWE for many more years, unlike Lesnar, who will be gone after Wrestlemania 29. 

Then have Lesnar feud with Triple H for a few months, beating him in their feud, and finaly have Lesnar feud with Punk for the WWE championship at Wrestlemania 29. Punk beats Lesnar clean, and he will finaly be seen as a real main eventer. I love Punk, but who has he beaten so far in his reign. Ziggler, Del Rio, Miz, Jericho. That really doesnt seem all that impresive. Beating a real mega star like Lesnar would really put over Punk in a great way.

At the end of the year when Lesnar leaves, here is what we would have gotten accomplished. Lesnar and WWE made a ton of money, ratings went up, we saw some great feuds happen, we some some dream matches, and Lesnar put over people that really needed it, and he helped the WWE's future.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

I kind of think the whole "he can't help ratings long term!" argument goes out the window when they JUST ran an entire year based around The Rock, whom also isn't around for long term...and had the main event of the most bought Wrestlemania of all-time...


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Sparta101 said:


> I agree that it wasnt that smart to have Cena beat Lesnar at Extreme Rules. They basicaly used Lesnar to put over Cena, because Cena had to lose clean to the Rock at Wrestlemania 28. In the long term though, I would have had Cena leave after losing to Lesnar and then returning a few months later. They feud and Cena beats Lesnar. Then put the two of them in the Hell in a Cell at the HIAC ppv, and have Cena win the feud again to really solidify him as a mega star who will be there with the WWE for many more years, unlike Lesnar, who will be gone after Wrestlemania 29.
> 
> Then have Lesnar feud with Triple H for a few months, beating him in their feud, and finaly have Lesnar feud with Punk for the WWE championship at Wrestlemania 29. Punk beats Lesnar clean, and he will finaly be seen as a real main eventer. I love Punk, but who has he beaten so far in his reign. Ziggler, Del Rio, Miz, Jericho. That really doesnt seem all that impresive. Beating a real mega star like Lesnar would really put over Punk in a great way.
> 
> At the end of the year when Lesnar leaves, here is what we would have gotten accomplished. Lesnar and WWE made a ton of money, ratings went up, we saw some great feuds happen, we some some dream matches, and Lesnar put over people that really needed it, and he helped the WWE's future.


Cena isnt a megastar, The Rock is a megastar, Austin is a megastar and Hogan is a megastar.

A megastar isnt someone who is mostly popular with kids and women. A megastar is someone who succedds being popular in most age groups which Cena have failed. And Cena isnt the level of star of these three people. Cena is the mainstar of one of the most unpopular eras in pro wrestling that dosent make him a megastar, just because Bret Hart was the mainface in 1996 and 1997 does that make him a megastar? No, i would call Hart a big star, but not a megastar. Its the same in opinion with Cena.


I cant wait till Cena passes the torch to Ambrose and in my opinion we get a real star as a mainface. I have huge respect for Cena, but he has a stale character and dosent help the wrestling business in a positive way.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



zkorejo said:


> Ofcourse Lesnar means ratings and huge buyrates, but for how long? A year and Lesnar is gone. Lesnar putting over Cena makes Cena stronger than Lesnar in kayfabe.. so when Cena jobs to some young kid.. lets say Dean Ambrose, that makes him look good too.
> 
> Lesnar on the other hand (as big as he is) cant help the business in the long term. Buyrates and ratings will only boost up until he leaves, then what?
> 
> As far as stupidity goes... Cena winning at ER made absolutely no sense. It wasnt good for Lesnar and it wasnt good for Cena's so called "character progression". WWE does retarded things and gets away with it, so I wont be surprised if HHH beats Lesnar.


I understand what you mean, and i really hope Cena will job to guys like Dean Ambrose. I see how big of a star Cena is, and if Ambrose becomes the mainface of the WWE and WWE does something creative to him i can really see him becoming the next huge face of the wwe. Maybe not in the level of Rock and Hogan, but i think he has potential the of becoming bigger than Cena ever will be.


----------



## Hennessey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Hemen said:


> Cena isnt a megastar, The Rock is a megastar, Austin is a megastar and Hogan is a megastar.
> 
> A megastar isnt someone who is mostly popular with kids and women. A megastar is someone who succedds being popular in most age groups which Cena have failed. And Cena isnt the level of star of these three people. Cena is the mainstar of one of the most unpopular eras in pro wrestling that dosent make him a megastar, just because Bret Hart was the mainface in 1996 and 1997 does that make him a megastar? No, i would call Hart a big star, but not a megastar. Its the same in opinion with Cena.
> 
> 
> I cant wait till Cena passes the torch to Ambrose and in my opinion we get a real star as a mainface. I have huge respect for Cena, but he has a stale character and dosent help the wrestling business in a positive way.


Cena is a mega star for sure in my opinion at this point. He is the top star of the company for 7 years now. I have friends who have never seen pro wrestling, and even they know who Cena is. He sells more merchandise then anybody else. I think there was a report a few years ago that said he had surpased Steve Austin in sales. Cena is on talk shows always. He is on tv shows, comercials, movies, charity, and is always the one promoting the WWE.

Want to know how you can tell that Cena is a megastar at this point? Just take a look at Wrestlemania 28. You had Rock and Cena standing next to each other and Cena really did look like Rocks equal. If it was lets say CM Punk in the ring with Rock at WM 28, it wouldnt have felt the same as having Cena in there with him.

Like it or not, there are milion of threads about this guy on here each day, and he will be remembered as one of the all time greats when his career is finished. What is scary though, it that the guy is barely like 32. He still has at least 10 more years in the WWE. Just imagine how big this fucker will be in 10 years with the way his career is going.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

No one outside of the wrestling bubble really knows who John Cena is, nor gives one iota of a fuck. Good for your friends for knowing him, but the mainstream sure as hell doesn't.

Trying to say that your friends know him to make your argument stronger is hearsay.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Sparta101 said:


> Cena is a mega star for sure in my opinion at this point. He is the top star of the company for 7 years now. I have friends who have never seen pro wrestling, and even they know who Cena is. He sells more merchandise then anybody else. I think there was a report a few years ago that said he had surpased Steve Austin in sales. Cena is on talk shows always. He is on tv shows, comercials, movies, charity, and is always the one promoting the WWE.
> 
> Want to know how you can tell that Cena is a megastar at this point? Just take a look at Wrestlemania 28. You had Rock and Cena standing next to each other and Cena really did look like Rocks equal. If it was lets say CM Punk in the ring with Rock at WM 28, it wouldnt have felt the same as having Cena in there with him.
> 
> Like it or not, there are milion of threads about this guy on here each day, and he will be remembered as one of the all time greats when his career is finished. What is scary though, it that the guy is barely like 32. He still has at least 10 more years in the WWE. Just imagine how big this fucker will be in 10 years with the way his career is going.


Bla,Bla,Bla. What Austin was special for was not only his merchandise sales, but his ppvs sales which outsold Hogans in 1998 and 1999. And Austin also was iconic at his prime.
The only thing Cena sells is merchandise. He dosent give wwe big ratings and he dosent give wwe bigger buyrates. He was equal to the Rock in the match in wrestlemania 28? IS that why Cena got booed for every MOVE he did against The Rock? 

The only thing Cena sells is merchandise. Where is ppvs he sold, where is the ratings, where is the age other age group fans beside kids? Cena needs to sell better on more things than merchandise to be a megastar. 

In 5 to 10 years when the next big wrestling boom comes, Cena will be known as the mainface in one of the most unpopular eras in pro wrestling. And he will never be known as a megastar.


----------



## omaroo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Walk-In said:


> No one outside of the wrestling bubble really knows who John Cena is, nor gives one iota of a fuck. Good for your friends for knowing him, but the mainstream sure as hell doesn't.
> 
> Trying to say that your friends know him to make your argument stronger is hearsay.


Completely agree, my friends who watch sports and not wrestling dont even know who the fuck cena is. He might be a megastar in wrestling but thats it. But the rock, hogan and austin are mainstream. People who havent watched wrestling know who these three guys are.


----------



## Hennessey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Question about Austin. 

I have heard non wrestling fans say they know who Hogan and Rock are, but I swear, I have never talked to a non pro wrestling fan that knows who Austin is. And no, I am not trying to bash Austin.

I have even seen Hogan get talked about on tv, Rock talked about on tv, and even Cena. But outside of the wrestling world I never hear anything about Austin. 

I am probably wrong since everyone else on here says that everybody outside of the wrestling world knows who Austin is.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Sparta101 said:


> Question about Austin.
> 
> I have heard non wrestling fans say they know who Hogan and Rock are, but I swear, I have never talked to a non pro wrestling fan that knows who Austin is. And no, I am not trying to bash Austin.
> 
> I have even seen Hogan get talked about on tv, Rock talked about on tv, and even Cena. But outside of the wrestling world I never hear anything about Austin.
> 
> I am probably wrong since everyone else on here says that everybody outside of the wrestling world knows who Austin is.


Lmao, your crazy as hell, and also your talking out ur a**.


----------



## Hennessey

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



nba2k10 said:


> Lmao, your crazy as hell, and also your talking out ur a**.


Stop being a little bitch. I didnt say anything bad about Austin, I just spoke of my experience with a lot of non wrestling fans.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Sparta101 said:


> Stop being a little bitch. I didnt say anything bad about Austin, I just spoke of my experience with a lot of non wrestling fans.


Austin was very popular in 1998 and 1999 he outsold Hogans merchandise and ppv records. But then he was away 1999 august because of a injury, And when he came back in 2000 he didnt get as popular he was in 1998 and 1999.

It depends on who the non wrestling fans is. 

If you ask who grew up in the 2000s they may not know, but if you someone who grew up in the 90s they will know who Austin. He was so big at that time in American culture that people will remember him.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

It's fucking stupid to book Lesnar Vs. Helmsley before SummerSlam. Fucking, fucking stupid...

- Vic


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Sparta101 said:


> Want to know how you can tell that Cena is a megastar at this point? Just take a look at Wrestlemania 28. You had Rock and Cena standing next to each other and Cena really did look like Rocks equal. If it was lets say CM Punk in the ring with Rock at WM 28, it wouldnt have felt the same as having Cena in there with him.


Only in your mind. Throu this entire feud cena looked like he didn't even belong in the same ....building with the rock ...


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

LOL, at The Rock wearing a Brock Lesnar t-shirt today.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

That's Rock telling Brock to "Bring It" Middle finger and all.


----------



## Here To There

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Rock is gonna lose to Brock again. Screwjob finish. I think so because most are just assuming Rock will win, so they may swerve us.


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

so apparently brock only has 26 dates left? i thought he was signed for 50


----------



## Realize.

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

I hope he coems back soon HERE COME THE PAIN.

Realize.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

I had a dream Brock Lesnar came out and said "I'm going to challenge somebody for the WWE title." Something like that. But then he said "but before I do that, I want to talk about somebody more vicious than me, this wreslter is a killer, he is the wolverine." then chris benoits music played, a video package showed and I was marking out and then I woke up. Irrelevant, but I enjoyed the dream.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



SummerLove said:


> I had a dream Brock Lesnar came out and said "I'm going to challenge somebody for the WWE title." Something like that. But then he said "but before I do that, I want to talk about somebody more vicious than me, this wreslter is a killer, he is the wolverine." then chris benoits music played, a video package showed and I was marking out and then I woke up. Irrelevant, but I enjoyed the dream.


:lmao


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



SummerLove said:


> I had a dream Brock Lesnar came out and said "I'm going to challenge somebody for the WWE title." Something like that. But then he said "but before I do that, I want to talk about somebody more vicious than me, this wreslter is a killer, he is the wolverine." then chris benoits music played, a video package showed and I was marking out and then I woke up. Irrelevant, but I enjoyed the dream.


How awesome.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



SummerLove said:


> I had a dream Brock Lesnar came out and said "I'm going to challenge somebody for the WWE title." Something like that. But then he said "but before I do that, I want to talk about somebody more vicious than me, this wreslter is a killer, he is the wolverine." then chris benoits music played, a video package showed and I was marking out and then I woke up. Irrelevant, but I enjoyed the dream.


:rocky


----------



## ric6y

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

WHAT A DREAM


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



itsmadness said:


> so apparently brock only has 26 dates left? i thought he was signed for 50


No, it was only 35 dates signed.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Heyman/Punk promo ftw


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



TheRockfan7 said:


> No, it was only 35 dates signed.


Which means he'll have 30 dates left now as he turned up for 4 Raw episodes and 1 PPV match.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

heyman burying punk in a promo would be glorious.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Punk calling Heyman "Gigantic toolbox" would be glorious.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



TheRockfan7 said:


> LOL, at The Rock wearing a Brock Lesnar t-shirt today.


First Rock/Brock teaser, This is the new "GET READY..."


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

I guess Rock is a big fan of Brock.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Yes, he is.

He went to some of his fights and even went backstage to say hello and have a chat.

Both have great respect for each other.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Rock and Brock had maybe the best month of feud and hype in wrestling history in July-August 2002. Unless you count Rock/Austin in 2001, Rock/Brock was just perfect presentation. 

The UFC video:


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Tellin ya!


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



SonoShion said:


> Tellin ya!


Awesome. 

What I always liked about the Rock/Brock chemistry is that both are physically huge guys but such tremendous athletes that they can be so lean and fast. The rarest type. They both made people look so good in the ring because they can bump like crazy and their size makes it even more impressive. The Gore Rock sold from Rhino is still the best Spear/Gore selling of all time and more recent in the great Rock/Cena WM28 match, Cena is pushing Rock in the "power test" and Rock doing a flip, putting him over big that way. Rock/Brock WM29 can top their first classic match.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Really hope that happens. Anything but Rock/Cena II.

And Mania is all about drawing big money, so even those who are obsessed with "new guys" can't give us that bullshit about "the future" as Rock vs Ziggler or something like that wouldn't draw shit.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

lol he kissed him


GAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

The fact that Brock and Rock are good friends means that they will make the most out of their match and it should be good if it happens.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



SonoShion said:


> Tellin ya!


:agree:

Yeah, that match needs to take place. Have no interest in Cena/Rock II and I don't think Taker/Lesnar would work, and I don't know who else the two could face separately, so they should face each other.


----------



## ric6y

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> Rock and Brock had maybe the best month of feud and hype in wrestling history in July-August 2002. Unless you count Rock/Austin in 2001, Rock/Brock was just perfect presentation.
> 
> The UFC video:


MAAAN U AGAIN PICK THE 2 GREATEST BUILD UP IN ROCK'S WWE CAREER ( HOGAN WM AND TRIPLE H AT BACKLASH WERE GREAT TOO ) I LOVE BOTH WITH AGGRESSION INTENSE AND $$$$ ALSO MOST OF THE FANS CONSIDER WM 2001 AND SS 2002 TO BE THE BEST PPVS EVER BOTH MATCHES WERE THE MAIN EVENT WITH THE TITLE ON THE LINE I KNEW LOTS OF FRIENDS NO WRESTLING FANS BUT LOVE AND REMEMBER THIS 2 MATCHES TILL TODAY I HOPE FOR ROCK BROCK 2 I FEEL HE'S THE ONLY MAN ON THE ROCK'S LEVEL AND MAKE U AWARE IF ROCK CAN WIN OR NOT BOOKING WISE


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Still want Triple h vs The Rock at Mania 29 more than Lesnar/Rock.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



TheRockfan7 said:


> Still want Triple h vs The Rock at Mania 29 more than Lesnar/Rock.


For Wrestlemania? Really? 


Brock/Rock would be much better for Mania. I wouldn't mind seeing another rock/HHH feud at a lesser PPV, though. My personal favorite feud of all time.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Creme De La Creme said:


> For Wrestlemania? Really?


Absolutely.


----------



## The Pastor

*Lesnar, Rock, Title Runs*

This is an issue I have been pondering on for several weeks. If WWE does indeed decide to go with Lesnar vs. The Rock for the title at WM29...it creates three questions. Who comes in as champion? Who leaves as champion? And how long will the respective title runs be? My speculation at this point is Lesnar will come in as champion. I predict he will either take the belt from Punk at Survivor Series or TLC (probably Series and successfully defend at TLC). After Rock wins the RR and challenges Lesnar, its really a toss up for me. I am sure a lot rides on who is willing to hang around and continue with the belt. If Lesnar signs a similar extension for 2013 then Id prefer him just go over Rock. If the Rock wins the title and vacates it on Raw then it cheapens not only the title but Mania. If the Rock did pick up the belt, Id hope he could atleast carry it a couple months on the televised nights. Perhaps drop it to next years MITB winner.


----------



## Brock

*Re: Lesnar, Rock, Title Runs*

IMO, if one of them wins the title, they have to stick around, otherwise id rather someone else keeps/wins it tbh, although id love Brock to stay longer for sure...


----------



## (q-DoGg)

*Re: Lesnar, Rock, Title Runs*

too soon!


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Lesnar, Rock, Title Runs*

Neither one of them should hold the title. If that match happens at wm they don't need it, they are too big for it.


----------



## The Pastor

*Re: Lesnar, Rock, Title Runs*

Regardless, it appears that is the plan for now.


----------



## SrsLii

*Re: Lesnar, Rock, Title Runs*

Appears to whom?


----------



## The Pastor

*Re: Lesnar, Rock, Title Runs*



SrsLii said:


> Appears to whom?


...Wrestling Observer. PW Insider, basically every major reporting source.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Lesnar, Rock, Title Runs*

Who the hell wants a champion that's on the show once a month? That's by far the stupidest shit ever. People take this nostalgia shit too far. Its cool for them to do their own thing but don't ruin the regular roster for it. Keep them in their lane and keep the regs in theirs.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Lesnar, Rock, Title Runs*

I don't think it will happen, I think Rock either wins the Rumble and faces Cena again or CM Punk or Rock wins the Chamber and drops it at WrestleMania which could be anyone in the top tier (hell if Brock decides to stay he might!)


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

*Re: Lesnar, Rock, Title Runs*

If all of this is true, and IF Austin ends up returning for a CM punk feud.. AND if Taker decides not to skip a Mania... Oh shit, what a hell of a show that would be.. Rock/Brock...Taker/???...Austin/Punk... Would be a epic epic epic fucking WM especially for us old school fans. BUT im sure they'd throw John Fucking Cena in the mix in a match with Taker.. Another MUST WIN match that he loses. LOL.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Lesnar, Rock, Title Runs*

Lesnar and Rock should not have a title run. Neither are/will be around full time and that will basically make every other superstar not named John Cena or Randy Orton look like midcarders.

I'd rather see Cena unify both belts before either of those 2 win one.


----------



## The Pastor

*Re: Lesnar, Rock, Title Runs*



Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> If all of this is true, and IF Austin ends up returning for a CM punk feud.. AND if Taker decides not to skip a Mania... Oh shit, what a hell of a show that would be.. Rock/Brock...Taker/???...Austin/Punk... Would be a epic epic epic fucking WM especially for us old school fans. BUT im sure they'd throw John Fucking Cena in the mix in a match with Taker.. Another MUST WIN match that he loses. LOL.


Agreed. After the bar was raised so high by 28, anything less than mind blowlingly awesome would be a let down. Lesnar v. Rock, Austin v. Punk, Undertaker vs. Cena, WHC Championship Daniel Bryan vs ???? in a match where hes given an opportunity to steal the show, Mick Foley's "last bump" a night after he goes in HOF, feed someone to HHH, and you have a dream supercard.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Lesnar, Rock, Title Runs*



goham202 said:


> Lesnar and Rock should not have a title run. Neither are/will be around full time and that will basically make every other superstar not named John Cena or Randy Orton look like midcarders.
> 
> I'd rather see Cena unify both belts before either of those 2 win one.


Nah they wont look like midcarders. Then again, this is one of the weakest rosters in a long while. Who cares. Rock/Lesnar getting the strap wont hurt anything.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Lesnar, Rock, Title Runs*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Nah they wont look like midcarders. Then again, this is one of the weakest rosters in a long while. Who cares. Rock/Lesnar getting the strap wont hurt anything.


Punk even as WWE Champion still looks like a midcarder and everybody involved in a WWE Title match in the past year not named Orton or Cena looks like a midcarder. And thats mainly because the constant bring back of guys from the past who aren't around full time and book them as the main aspect of the show every week, despite rarely being on the actual show.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Lesnar, Rock, Title Runs*



goham202 said:


> Punk even as WWE Champion still looks like a midcarder and everybody involved in a WWE Title match in the past year not named Orton or Cena looks like a midcarder. And thats mainly because the constant bring back of guys from the past who aren't around full time and book them as the main aspect of the show every week, despite rarely being on the actual show.


Has nothing to do with the past stars. Look at right now. Punk is WWE champion but WWE feels that Cena/Johnny is more important to the title. Plus, the roster is flat out weak right now anyway.


----------



## SrsLii

*Re: Lesnar, Rock, Title Runs*

I fail to see the purpose of anticipating something a year out, seeing as that Vince can't even decide what he wants to do next week without changing it up four times between now and then.


----------



## The Pastor

*Re: Lesnar, Rock, Title Runs*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Has nothing to do with the past stars. Look at right now. Punk is WWE champion but WWE feels that Cena/Johnny is more important to the title. Plus, the roster is flat out weak right now anyway.


Is it an issue of a weak roster or just poor booking? I actually feel that the talent pool is very deep but only SuperCena is given the time of day.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Lesnar, Rock, Title Runs*

if it's gonna happen (hopefully) , then the championship won't be on the line , why would it be ? there's no point of it .. people want to see this match with or without the BULT (Hulk Hogan's voice  )


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Lesnar, Rock, Title Runs*

Brock or Rock being champion would elevate it to a level Punk or anyone else on the roster couldn't reach on their own, it's not like they will be champion forever and whoever wins it off them gains huge credibility


----------



## Upgrayedd

*They should turn Swagger into Lesnar's lackey/managed by Heyman.*

With Swagger's amateur wrestling background and the way he plays a good heel I think it would be great to pair him up with Lesnar as Lesnar's lackey. He can be managed by Paul Heyman and say that he also wants to bring legitimacy back to the WWE.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: They should turn Swagger into Lesnar's lackey/managed by Heyman.*

NO 

lesnar has a serious vibe on him , putting swagger with him will make it look goofy and ridiculous 

plus lesnar's character is a guy who made it sure he doesn't want to make friends or doesn't need a partner


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: They should turn Swagger into Lesnar's lackey/managed by Heyman.*

Swagger needs an insane amount of build in order to do something of that level, and even at that, it still seems impossible.


----------



## TempestH

*Re: They should turn Swagger into Lesnar's lackey/managed by Heyman.*

Jack Swagger's character is fine as it is. I like him as the goofy guy who can take a level in badass when needed (i.e. against guys like Cena). He just needs to be booked better and not be jobbed out so much.


----------



## The Pastor

*Re: They should turn Swagger into Lesnar's lackey/managed by Heyman.*

I think Heyman would be an excellent fit for Swagger. WWE TV is better when Heyman is on it. If the biggest knock on Swagger is his speech....who better than Heyman to do the talking? I don't agree with the statement "he would need a huge amount of build". Heyman would BE his build. Though I doubt any of this will work until Lesnars done.


----------



## The Pastor

*Will HHH put Lesnar over?*

When the HHH vs. Lesnar match finally happens one of them will be leaving with an 0-2 record in 2012. Knowing what we know about HHH, will he put over Lesnar in the match? While logic tells me that Lesnar SHOULD win...I thought the same thing at Extreme Rules. I could certainly see HHH getting the win. However, I don't think even WWE is dumb enough to have Lesnar lose his first two matches after losing what - four or five total in his original run. Trips HAS to put him over!


----------



## APEX

*Re: Will HHH put Lesnar over?*

*Its not really a situation to put anyone over.
They are both extremely 'over' if you want to use that term.

I would be more bothered and focus on the match itself and the storyline they go with, because it could really be something special.

I myself am hoping for a long feud with a Triple H win.*


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: They should turn Swagger into Lesnar's lackey/managed by Heyman.*

Heyman has better people to work with.

Believe it or not Swagger really doesn't need any outside help like Vickie, Heyman or even a tag parter like Ziggler to get over, he just needs good booking and a proper feud.

He was actually quite over as a heel when he feuded with Christian.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner

*Re: Will HHH put Lesnar over?*

I think Triple H will win but Brock will still look strong after the loss


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Will HHH put Lesnar over?*

Neither one of them needs to be put over. But I think Lesnar needs the win if he wants to stay relevant.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Lesnar, Rock, Title Runs*



goham202 said:


> Punk even as WWE Champion still looks like a midcarder and everybody involved in a WWE Title match in the past year not named Orton or Cena looks like a midcarder. And thats mainly because the constant bring back of guys from the past who aren't around full time and book them as the main aspect of the show every week, despite rarely being on the actual show.


I think you just have to come to terms with the fact that the only bankable draw that the WWE has right now is Cena. Neither The Rock or Brock Lesnar are apart of this PPV, and the main event is still Cena vs fucking John Laurinaitis. Unless Cena is in the title picture, the rest of the roster is going to take a backseat to whatever storyline he's in. 

The reason that Punk looks like a midcarder right now even with the title is because Cena isn't involved in the title picture - also because that's exactly what he is...an upper midcard guy.

If Cena WAS in the title picture then everybody would be bitching anyway.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA

*Re: Will HHH put Lesnar over?*

Its HHH , what do you think?


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: Will HHH put Lesnar over?*



RevolverSnake said:


> Neither one of them needs to be put over. But I think Lesnar needs the win if he wants to stay relevant.


Precisely. Both of them are top stars already, so no one should put anyone over in this case. "Putting over someone" usually refers to the younger talent.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: Will HHH put Lesnar over?*

HHH putting somebody over :lmao


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: Will HHH put Lesnar over?*

Sadly, I don't think he will. In the end, Lesnar will just collect his check and that'll be it. I doubt he really gives a tenth of a shit if he loses a bunch of staged matches.


----------



## APEX

*Re: Will HHH put Lesnar over?*

*I hope this thread doesnt turn into a HHH slagging off thread.
At the end of the day if you 'put too many people over' you end up like Jericho.

If you only put the stars who deserve to be put over you end up like Triple H, The Rock and Austin.
Triple H has made careers for Randy Orton, Batista and even Cena. All there feuds elevated them.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: They should turn Swagger into Lesnar's lackey/managed by Heyman.*

Lesnar doesn't need a lacky.


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: Will HHH put Lesnar over?*

It's not a matter of putting anyone over. Its about keeping Lesnar a monster. HE absolutely cannot go 0-2. Its all business. He's the guy they are counting on to sell tickets and ppvs this year. Make him seem important by letting him win a big match. HHH isn't as good a draw as Lesnar is, sorry to say for you HHH marks.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Will HHH put Lesnar over?*

Brock Lesnar is more credible than Triple H, so that term doesn't apply. If anything, Brock would be putting Triple H over, because Triple H is the lesser of the two (both in kayfabe and in real fighting ability). The term is kinda useless though anyway because Triple H has 13 world titles and is a huge main eventer.

I don't think Triple H is going to beat Lesnar, though. When Triple H went over CM Punk, the thought process from Vince and Triple H was "THIS GUY IS TOO HOT, BEAT HIM AND KILL HIS MOMENTUM BEFORE HE TAKES CENA'S SPOT". With Lesnar that isn't a concern because he's only here for a year. Now they're probably thinking "Ok, we couldn't let him beat Cena because we had to make sure he was willing to play ball and couldn't risk him beating our top guy and going home. Now we have to make him win to keep the momentum from his return. It's not worth sacrificing our world champions to Lesnar, we need to build Orton back up after months of doing nothing to make a match with Brock viable, Triple H will produce the highest buyrate of any next opponent for Lesnar except Taker who only works WrestleMania, and by having him beat Triple H, we don't lose anything because he's not an active wrestler. Book it."


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Will HHH put Lesnar over?*

If Lesnar went over Cena, no way HHH should go over Lesnar.

Now though? Doesn't really matter. Lesnar already manhandled HHH to some extent by breaking his arm, so he wouldn't really gain anything by winning, while HHH wouldn't really gain anything by winning either except revenge. HHH winning would be fine.

If HHH beats down Lesnar within in an inch of his life like Lesnar did Cena, then we'll have problems.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Will HHH put Lesnar over?*

If Lesnar doesn't go over any further match is pointless. Nobody will lay down 45 bucks, or 55 bucks at WM, to see Lesnar lose a third time. It is imperative that he go over Triple H if they want to make any money off of Brock at Survivor Series, Royal Rumble or WM.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Will HHH put Lesnar over?*

Brock has to win when they want him to Mainevent WM 29.


----------



## The Pastor

*Re: Will HHH put Lesnar over?*

It is a bit odd that HHH has such a historical reputation of not putting guys over but he has lost more Wrestlemania matches than anyone. The rest of the year, however,it is hard to imagine him doing it.


----------



## The Pastor

*Re: Will HHH put Lesnar over?*

In the general times "going over" is just to win. For instance when Shawn Michael's offered to "put over" Kurt Angle at mania after they were both multitime World Champions.


----------



## Hazaq

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Most likely he will. Brock needs the win if he has to draw at Mania.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

HHH is the older star and he loses nothing in losing so my guess is that Trips will put Lesnar over. HHH is a selfish bastard that much is true but he has proven that he will step aside if business is big enough and Lesnar is integral to future events this year. 

If by some chance HHH wins, I'd lol because the shitstorm would be epic. I don't really care for either guy and once the "draw" word pops out in a thread I pretty much know the direction the conversation is going in and a shitstorm will brew anyway but that would be surpassed in a major way if Lesnar loses again.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Will HHH put Lesnar over?*



SPCDRI said:


> If Lesnar doesn't go over any further match is pointless. Nobody will lay down 45 bucks, or 55 bucks at WM, to see Lesnar lose a third time. It is imperative that he go over Triple H if they want to make any money off of Brock at Survivor Series, Royal Rumble or WM.


Finally someone who gets it, you can't have a guy like Brock Lesnar lose every match and continue to market him as a legitimate threat. Once was stupid, twice (in a row) is just idiotic if they hope to make more money off him because he rapidly becomes just another heel bully who talks big but in the end always loses


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar losing to Triple H after just losing to Cena would be the dumbest thing ever. Even the WWE can't be that dumb. Although I'm still in shock that they had him lose to Cena.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock needs to go over if they want him to be worth something but at this point, they already ruined him and you can't maximize his worth after pinning him clean in his first match. I hope Lesnar win but wouldn't be surprising to see HHH beat him clean if you know HHH over the years which is just as ridiculous as the Cena decision. This match should have done big business on a PPV like Summerslam, now? just a little above average IMO.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Had Lesnar interfered in the main event tonight instead, I would've been more accepting to it.

- Vic


----------



## dazzy666

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

they have to book lesnar to kill hhh, then other people after that (orton punk sheamus) then at the rumble triple h comes out while brock is domminating says hes found the right guy that will get rid of brock at wm

cue undertaker return!


----------



## Sydney Wolfe

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Guys, I'm losin my faith on Brock. I expected him to come back full time, blow the roof and be the supervillain the WWE needs, but he is messing all up with his selfishness and greed instead (5M bucks to show himself twice a month!? WTF)


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Twice a month?? Jesus that sucks.. Theres alot of fans out there like me, who have trouble now finding anything interesting enough to make me tune in for the show, without Lesnar, or even Heyman. Why in the hell couldnt they sign him to a legit serious 1 year contract like everyone else and not have him around constantly? The guy RETIRES from UFC and comes to WWE so he can still compete without the constant risk of taking a legit shot to the stomach, which could kill him... Having read about that, it really killed all my love for Lesnar.. I legit thought he was a guy coming back who seriously wanted shit his way and they just decided to throw it in the storyline.. But nope of course its all fuckin kayfabe. Suprised Cena didnt go nuts on his stomach if Brock stiffed him those times..


----------



## Sydney Wolfe

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

We know WWE is expert on wasting talents like Jericho or Kane, or good angles like the nexus stuff (which had an astonishing kickoff), but this time I think it's Brock's fault rather than WWE's.


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

i havent seen raw in over a month because i was away and i tune in tonight hoping to see lesnar or atleast heyman and of course the wwe succeeds in dissapointing as they are so good at doing.....


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> Twice a month?? Jesus that sucks.. Theres alot of fans out there like me, who have trouble now finding anything interesting enough to make me tune in for the show, without Lesnar, or even Heyman. Why in the hell couldnt they sign him to a legit serious 1 year contract like everyone else and not have him around constantly? The guy RETIRES from UFC and comes to WWE so he can still compete without the constant risk of taking a legit shot to the stomach, which could kill him... Having read about that, it really killed all my love for Lesnar.. I legit thought he was a guy coming back who seriously wanted shit his way and they just decided to throw it in the storyline.. But nope of course its all fuckin kayfabe. Suprised Cena didnt go nuts on his stomach if Brock stiffed him those times..


He isn't showing up every week because he hates the travel & lifestyle you have to live when you work for WWE. That is why he left in the first place in 2004.


----------



## CallousWrestling

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesner is awesome! ... That is all...


----------



## Spawn_Kcb

*Brock Lesnar. A poor mans Bobby Lashley!*

Seriously though.

Was Lashley ever anything other than a poor substitue for Brock Lesnar? No matter how hard the WWE pushed I just couldn't give a rat's ass about the man.

I mean I at least care enough to hate Cena! But him....meh....

Did anyone like him?


----------



## thelegendkiller

*Re: Brock Lesnar. A poor mans Bobby Lashley!*

The thread title is full of win!


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar. A poor mans Bobby Lashley!*

Bill Goldberg. A poor mans Gillberg!


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Brock Lesnar. A poor mans Bobby Lashley!*

:lmao


----------



## Sion316

*Re: Brock Lesnar. A poor mans Bobby Lashley!*

Yeah I wasn't big on him either my friends were during that time on Smackdown I was a Benoit and Finlay mark.


----------



## Makdafi

*Re: Brock Lesnar. A poor mans Bobby Lashley!*

Lashley is just one of many, gigantic bodybuilders who were over pushed and ultimately never got over. I personally thought he was ok, but he just never found an a real identity while working for WWE. I do think Lashley had the potential to be a big star though, but potential only gets you so far.


----------



## Sion316

*Re: Brock Lesnar. A poor mans Bobby Lashley!*

Yeah I agree I mean there's a huge difference to the way Lashley was used compared to a guy like Batista who had big popularity by fans. I liked the Cena Lashley match from GBA but the whole McMahon angle it felt like he was just shoved down the fans throats constantly.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Brock Lesnar. A poor mans Bobby Lashley!*

Batista, poor mans Mason Ryan?


----------



## Sion316

*Re: Brock Lesnar. A poor mans Bobby Lashley!*

Haha most certainly, Business wise you could claim that King Mo is a poor mans Brock Lesnar


----------



## Keyblade

*Re: Brock Lesnar. A poor mans Bobby Lashley!*

Only redeemable factor about him was his entrance theme. I always thought it sounded pretty awesome.


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Brock Lesnar. A poor mans Bobby Lashley!*

Couldn't stand the guy, pushed down our throats from day 1. Beat the masterlock challenge, feuded with Vince/Umaga going into Wrestlemania and was in that feud with Trump. I am happy he left because I couldn't stand seeing him any more, or getting more stuff handed to him undeservingly, like a Rumble win or something like that down the road.


----------



## arthur214

*Re: Brock Lesnar. A poor mans Bobby Lashley!*

Black Lesnar


----------



## Lm2

*Re: Brock Lesnar. A poor mans Bobby Lashley!*

lashley just didnt have the charisma


----------



## Shock

*Re: Brock Lesnar. A poor mans Bobby Lashley!*

As a babyface he was impossible to like. He was just so boring. He should have been marketed as a monster heel as opposed to the 'soft spoken, hard hitting' good guy.


----------



## Dan1988

*Re: Brock Lesnar. A poor mans Bobby Lashley!*

op if you havent already noticed your title is the wrong way round, from what your saying your title should have been 'Bobby Lashley, a poor man's Brock Lesnar' which I agree with completly


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Brock Lesnar. A poor mans Bobby Lashley!*

He was awful, charisma vacuum.


----------



## Australian

*Re: Brock Lesnar. A poor mans Bobby Lashley!*

had absolutely no charisma


----------



## Klemencas

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Yeah , Lesnar is awesome , i was really happy when he returned and i was thinking that Cena will die in that ring and this happens , not exactly like that , but he was passed out and i was thinking that in Extreme Rules Brock Lesnar will destroy John Cena , but it's not happen and Im not surprised because Lesnar dominated whole match , but John Cena just kicked him whit that chain and did FU and Lesnar passed out? This is Ridicilous.


----------



## predator60

*Re: Brock Lesnar. A poor mans Bobby Lashley!*

hahaha at first i was like you cant be serious! then i read the post and i do agree.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Brock Lesnar. A poor mans Bobby Lashley!*

^ Same 

Yeah, i came back to watch a bit of WWE around 07 and i couldn't believe this was who they were pushing and how.

I didn't mind losing WWE from my life again after that time.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

So when will Lesnar next appear? I reckon the 1,000th episode!


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Probably.


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Brock Lesnar. A poor mans Bobby Lashley!*

Don´t forget Kurt Angle, poor mans Jack Swagger
or Hulk Hogan, poor mans John Cena



arthur214 said:


> Black Lesnar


Choc Lesnar


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock Lesnar is a Poor Man's Bobby Lashley? 

Allow me to quote Gene Wilder as Willy Wonka. 

"Strike that...reverse it!"


----------



## Goku

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

He did. That was the point.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Vince did horrible negotiations here. 5 Million Bucks and he only appears 35 times? He could have stretched it to at least 45.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

There's an option for extra dates. 

142k each.
10 = 1.42m.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Jobberwacky said:


> There's an option for extra dates.
> 
> 142k each.
> 10 = 1.42m.


142k each? I think that's around what two mid-carders make a year. The point is 5 million dollars is a lot especially for a guy that is not making even 50 appearances. I know Lesnar is a big name and all but will he really make that much of an impact. Will he actually increase the buyrates enough to make up for those 5 million dollars? Does he even move merchandise? I just think the least he could have done was 50 appearances.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Well Brock obviously held all the cards in the negotiations, I doubt he went to Vince looking for a job. He probably didn't need to work another day so when Vince approached him he could pretty much ask for whatever he wanted (like allowing him to wear gear with sponsors on)


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



JoseBxNYC said:


> 142k each? I think that's around what two mid-carders make a year. The point is 5 million dollars is a lot especially for a guy that is not making even 50 appearances. I know Lesnar is a big name and all but will he really make that much of an impact. Will he actually increase the buyrates enough to make up for those 5 million dollars? Does he even move merchandise? I just think the least he could have done was 50 appearances.


I know, but we all know Lesnar CAN make up for those 5 mio dollars. He is the biggest UFC draw in history. The real question is, does WWE want him to earn them big profits? Because judging from Cena/Lesnar and how it ended.. it doesnt seem like WWE deserves any huge profits with a booking like that.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Fuck sake, 5 million is nothing. WWE will double that off Brock.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

They could've at least made it to more than 50 appearances, maybe 100 or so. At least they could've extended it to more than a year since he's not always around.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock's always had a problem with the schedule though. This time he has more leverage so can negotiate to his benefit.

Even 50 appearances averages at one a week. 100 is twice a week. He doesn't want to work that, once every two weeks was talked about. He doesn't want to face anybody that's not a star either, which would have to happen if he was back more regular as there isn't enough big names to go round. This way they can have him take gaps like now and then let the dates build up, to stack them in the run-in to lesser in number but bigger events. 

It's not just Brock, also WWE don't want to put too much on him after what happened last time. It makes sense to start at a lower level and for just a one year trial, then to add more dates as/if they need and evaluate at the end of the year where to go from there.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Jobberwacky said:


> Brock's always had a problem with the schedule though. This time he has more leverage so can negotiate to his benefit.
> 
> Even 50 appearances averages at one a week. 100 is twice a week. He doesn't want to work that, once every two weeks was talked about. He doesn't want to face anybody that's not a star either, which would have happen if he was back more regular as there isn't enough big names to go round. This way they can have him take gaps like now and then let the dates build up, to stack them in the run-in to lesser in number but bigger events.
> 
> It's not just Brock, also WWE don't want to put too much on him after what happened last time. It makes sense to start at a lower level and for just a one year trial, then to add more dates as/if they need and evaluate at the end of the year where to go from there.


Great Post (Y) agreed 110%


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Theyre sure saving all Brocks appereances for RR up to WM, which means we wont see him this year more than max 10 times.


----------



## TCE

*Brock Lesnar leaving the WWE?*

Brock Lesnar attended UFC 146. Dana White just said at the UFC 146 Post Fight Press Conference that Brock is possibly coming back to the UFC.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar leaving the WWE?*

Can someone pass the popcorn?


----------



## Kirkpatrick

*Re: Brock Lesnar leaving the WWE?*

Oh leave him alone! He just wants to hurt people...


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar leaving the WWE?*

Brock Lesnar was on TV tonight for UFC. I marked out at the bar I was at for it. War Lesnar!


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

lol @ the WWE getting bad press at UFC Post fight presser about Brock

"Well he doesn't seem to be doing much on PPV lately"

That's fucking hilarious. Vince is going to have a shitty weekend


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

I assume he has a wwe contract through WM next year. However the reason Cena went over was because the wwe was worried that if Brock went over early to build up to a big pay off he could quit in the middle of it and it would hurt Cena and whomever else he went over. 

Brock could be a gate keeper type in the UFC, but he's not going to tough JDS, Overeem or Cain. Against any other UFC HW he has a good chance of winning still.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

If Brock really is one and done, I've got to say Vince got worked bad. Paying millions to a guy to lose, and in a fashion where he was basically killing the guy, just to rehab Cena's loss to The Rock is just high comedy.
If he isn't and it's just an elaborate angle to help add a real life intrigue to his WWE tenure, then Dana is getting worked bad.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock Lesnar does not have an exclusive deal with WWE. And him and Dana White are having a meeting after tonights UFC event which means if he wants to he can sign with the UFC right now and WWE can't do a damn thing about it.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Two possibilities IMO one more possible than the other by a lot.

1. Something definitely up with Brock and WWE. He has kind of be forgotten about completely. He could have legit walked out and told Vince to go fuck himself.

2. Vince got drift of TNAs deal with King Mo and trying to pull the same stunt w/ Brock and Dana

The second one seems unlikely. Dana has always seemed very against having pro wrestling being mixed in even just verbally with UFC.. Doesn't seem like a thing Dana would do by cross promoting talent with a fake wrestling federation.


----------



## Mr Eagles

*Brock could be leaving the WWE and going back to UFC*

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/5/2...ds-ufc-146-dana-white-hints-brock-may-be-back

God, I hope not.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

WWE is too good with contracts to let something like that happen, I doubt Brock can just get away with re-signing with UFC while under contract with WWE. Besides, didn't he retire from UFC due to medical issues? I doubt he has a real UFC fight any time soon even if he does somehow re-sign with the UFC.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Brock Lesnar is a freaking genius businessman if he has a non-exclusive WWE contract that pays him ridiculous guaranteed money on top of allowing sponsors on his clothes and limited dates.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



The Redeemer said:


> WWE is too good with contracts to let something like that happen, I doubt Brock can just get away with re-signing with UFC while under contract with WWE. Besides, didn't he retire from UFC due to medical issues? I doubt he has a real UFC fight any time soon even if he does somehow re-sign with the UFC.


Brock also got sponsored ring gear in his WWE contract. Me thinks Brock doesn't give a shit about WWE and made sure a lawyer combed through WWE's contract. His backstage history with the company isn't exactly the greatest either with Brock already winning one legally against WWE when they pulled the contract card on him once.. So again, I'm sure this time Brock had that contract dissected word for word.


----------



## hetahorm

*Brock Lesnar possibly returning to UFC*

Brock attended UFC 146 today and was shown on TV.

Dana White said at the post fight press conference that Brock is possibly coming back.

And inside MMA source, FrontRowBrian tweeted:



> Brian ‏@FrontRowBrian
> New info surfacing... Brock Lesnar's deal with WWE is NOT exclusive and he was in Las Vegas at UFC for a specific reason. Wow.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar possibly returning to UFC*

It just means that he can do other things besides just the WWE. I doubt he comes back to fight. But probably doing other things with UFC.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

All it means is that Lesnar can do other things besides the WWE. He's still under contract with the WWE and will most likely wrestle. But he's also able to sign with the UFC. I doubt he would go back to fight. But he could do anything else with UFC.


----------



## Mr Eagles

*Re: Brock Lesnar possibly returning to UFC*

Hopefully this is Vince being a genius and "sending Brock back to UFC since he quit WWE"


----------



## Ray

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

I posted this in the UFC/MMA discussion, and I'll post it here again:

Would I mind Lesnar coming back? Not really. I'm a mark for the guy whether he's in a wrestling ring or in an Octagon. He's talented wherever he is.

By all means, he can come back, but he won't really do much. He'll have that one round of hype surrounding him when he comes back for his first fight, but after that, the novelty will wear off and Lesnar will just become like "another" heavyweight, kinda like CroCop was before he retired. 

Overeem, Cormier, Dos Santos, Velasquez, and hell, maybe even Barnett would school Lesnar at this point. If there's 5-6 people above him, I don't see a point in him coming back. He would probably be Top 10, but not Top 5. Which would mean he would get paid considerably less then, let's say, if he worked the same schedule in the WWE for another 3-5 years where he has guaranteed income.

I wouldn't really be surprised if Lesnar did reach the top of the mountain again, seeing as he trains like a fucking monster, and is an absolute tank. He'll be a challenge to anyone no matter what, but I highly doubt that with half of his colon missing. If Lesnar ever steps back into the Octagon, body kicks and liver kicks are going to be his worst enemy. There will be a giant red target right there for Lesnar, that'll really be hard to hide.

EDIT: Also, say Brock's next UFC run completely bombs. You really think Vince would take him back after that?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

^ Brock is never getting to the top of the mountain again. His striking is too weak to compete with JDS, Cain and Overeem. He will be a high level gatekeeper at most.



The Redeemer said:


> WWE is too good with contracts to let something like that happen, I doubt Brock can just get away with re-signing with UFC while under contract with WWE. Besides, didn't he retire from UFC due to medical issues? I doubt he has a real UFC fight any time soon even if he does somehow re-sign with the UFC.


He retired due to being a bitch who can't take a punch. His diverticulitis didn't have anything to do with the retirement.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Brock Lesnar possibly returning to UFC*

Ehhhhhh I'm on the fence about this thread but I'll leave it seperate for now.

Am I the only one who thinks it would benefit both WWE and UFC to have Brock appear in both promotions?

Edit: Changed my mind :side:


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar possibly returning to UFC*



Evolution said:


> Ehhhhhh I'm on the fence about this thread but I'll leave it seperate for now.
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks it would benefit both WWE and UFC to have Brock appear in both promotions?
> 
> Edit: Changed my mind :side:


Maybe but it would be a terrible idea for Brock. Brock must quit WWE if he wants to have a successful comeback in UFC.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Brock Lesnar possibly returning to UFC*



Evolution said:


> Ehhhhhh I'm on the fence about this thread but I'll leave it seperate for now.
> *
> Am I the only one who thinks it would benefit both WWE and UFC to have Brock appear in both promotions?*
> 
> Edit: Changed my mind :side:


You don't watch MMA do you Evo 8*D It would harm the legitimacy of the sport, the UFC has moved away from doing 'freakshow' or 'sideshow' fights. Every fight has an implication towards rankings and future title shots, if Lesnar comes back to MMA then he has to be committed. They're not going to pay him the amount he was on to fight nobodies, likewise he won't get a title shot if he's appearing on a fake wrestling show.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar possibly returning to UFC*



Rush said:


> You don't watch MMA do you Evo 8*D It would harm the legitimacy of the sport, the UFC has moved away from doing 'freakshow' or 'sideshow' fights. Every fight has an implication towards rankings and future title shots, if Lesnar comes back to MMA then he has to be committed. They're not going to pay him the amount he was on to fight nobodies, likewise he won't get a title shot if he's appearing on a fake wrestling show.


Exactly.. If Dana is stupid enough to allow Brock to do WWE and UFC he will lose a shit ton of legitimacy for UFC and MMA as a sport. Luckily hardly anyone cares about Bellator so the King Mo and TNA nonsense (which is exactly what it is) isn't that damaging at all. If this was to happen in UFC w/ Brock and WWE the press would eat up UFC in a very negative way like they did WWE during the steroid scandal. 

I just don't see Dana stupid enough to risk career suicide for one man.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Dana wants to make MMA one of the biggest _*sports*_ in the world like Soccer is. That's his goal. The last thing he wants to do is team up with an _*entertainment*_ company. That would ruin all the progress MMA has made, not to mention, MMA will be looked upon differently then.


----------



## 189558

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Really don't know what to think of Lesnar at the UFC show. Maybe he's a fan of it and wanted to see the show. Maybe he's trying to smooth things over with Dana White and return. If Lesnar is truly a one hit wonder with the WWE, I doubt he will get a third shot. But then again crazier shit has happened. Personally I don't stay up to date with MMA and UFC, so I don't know who's top dog and who's not. From what I've read Lesnar can't take much more health wise in the Octagon. This could be one giant work to make it seem like Lesnar is really gone. But we are talking about Brock Lesnar here. So who really knows what's going on through that guys head. As a fan of Lesnar I'd be disappointed to see him leave so quickly. Who knows. I guess we will all see down the road. And if Lesnar is really gone. Vinnie Mac is probably pulling out what hair he has left.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Brock Lesnar possibly returning to UFC*



Rush said:


> You don't watch MMA do you Evo 8*D It would harm the legitimacy of the sport, the UFC has moved away from doing 'freakshow' or 'sideshow' fights. Every fight has an implication towards rankings and future title shots, if Lesnar comes back to MMA then he has to be committed. They're not going to pay him the amount he was on to fight nobodies, likewise he won't get a title shot if he's appearing on a fake wrestling show.


Yeah I don't watch it overly regularly, I didn't know that.

Weren't there guys from the Death Clutch camp fighting tonight? That would probably explain why Lesnar was there. If he reneges on his WWE contract all I'll say is "I told you so WWE". I would like to think that isn't the case though.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Well, if Brock is coming back, the Heavyweight division better work on their Kimura defense....


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



psx71 said:


> Well, if Brock is coming back, the Heavyweight division better work on their Kimura defense....


LOL.. 

But yeah.. If this is anything but Brock being 100% done with WWE and being 100% comitted to UFC I will stop watching UFC.. I couldn't take Dana or his company seriously otherwise.. Following UFC for as long as I have and knowing Dana enough from interviews.. I can almost say for certain Brock is done with WWE.. Dana doesn't do "works".. It's a SPORT

Edit: Looking back on HHH's promo on RAW.. I'm totally convinced Lesnar quit.. Triple H buried him hard on RAW.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Yeah, can't see why Dana would say that if it wasn't true. Unless, Brock is trolling Dana hardcore, continuing that whole "Brock Quits!" storyline that was established on RAW. Can't see Brock doing that too though. 

This is a really a huge gamble for Brock. What if his second run doesn't work out with the UFC? WWE sure as heck wouldn't take him back, and even if they did, they would know he's desperate and force him to sign a full time schedule. Bad decision if true.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

"Dana White said he's open to cross promotion. Meaning Brock Lesnar could be in both WWE and UFC. The guy is f***ing crazy. Love it."

Brock Lesnar is gonna be swimming in money. They have to do Brock vs Rock at Mania, that would be easily the biggest draw they can do with a active UFC/WWE star and a Hollywood/WWE star. And The Rock can show up in UFC events as a guest just to add real life intrigue. Paul Heyman must be salivating at this unfolding this way.


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Picture of Brock Lesnar cageside at UFC 146

UFC posted this picture on their Twitter page during UFC 146 of Brock Lesnar watching UFC 146 cageside. It appears Lesnar is going very in-depth with his storyline “departure” from WWE, and is pretty much doing whatever he wants to do.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



psx71 said:


> Well, if Brock is coming back, the Heavyweight division better work on their Kimura defense....


cmon trips, you're in Lesnar's half guard. Should've been working towards side control or posturing up and dropping some elbows :side:


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Therapy said:


> LOL..
> 
> But yeah.. If this is anything but Brock being 100% done with WWE and being 100% comitted to UFC I will stop watching UFC.. I couldn't take Dana or his company seriously otherwise.. Following UFC for as long as I have and knowing Dana enough from interviews.. I can almost say for certain Brock is done with WWE.. Dana doesn't do "works".. It's a SPORT
> 
> Edit: Looking back on HHH's promo on RAW.. I'm totally convinced Lesnar quit.. Triple H buried him hard on RAW.


It makes no sense for them to write him out of the show the way they did then if he legit quit. Like they wouldn't of had him kayfabe injure Trips if all he was going to do was leave. Unless he did it after the fact.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

wait. Brock "quit" the WWE?

Yeah, and then he appears at an UFC show? 

Uh huh.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



vanboxmeer said:


> "Dana White said he's open to cross promotion. Meaning Brock Lesnar could be in both WWE and UFC. The guy is f***ing crazy. Love it."
> 
> Brock Lesnar is gonna be swimming in money. They have to do Brock vs Rock at Mania, that would be easily the biggest draw they can do with a active UFC/WWE star and a Hollywood/WWE star. And The Rock can show up in UFC events as a guest just to add real life intrigue. Paul Heyman must be salivating at this unfolding this way.


I never remember Dana ever saying he's open to sharing talent, or cross promotion for that matter. When it comes to WWE Dana has been very selective in mentioning their name or pro wrestling in general and avoids it for the most part.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

You know what? The more I think about it, the more this seems like something WWE would do to get publicity. As soon as Lesnar showed up on the screen, people probably googled what Lesnar's upto nowadays. BAM. Instant publicity for WWE from the outside world and MMA fans. Brock probably just told Dana to keep kayfabe running by "telling" us Lesnar was coming back to continue Lesnar's "quitting" storyline. And in return, WWE will probably reference UFC on RAW a couple more times. Also, isn't it strange that Brock just happened to show up to a "Heavyweight" filled PPV? Why in gods name was Lesnar there anyway? Certainly not to support anyone fight I would suppose.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



psx71 said:


> You know what? The more I think about it, the more this seems like something WWE would do to get publicity. As soon as Lesnar showed up on the screen, people probably googled what Lesnar's upto nowadays. BAM. Instant publicity for WWE from the outside world and MMA fans. Brock probably just told Dana to keep kayfabe running by "telling" us Lesnar was coming back to continue Lesnar's "quitting" storyline. And in return, WWE will probably reference UFC on RAW a couple more times.


I really hope you're wrong. I'll be very disappointed if Dana is playing a part in a WWE angle. It would be very amateurish.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Take the dirt sheet master (sarcasm) for what he's worth. 



> Bryan Alvarez ‏@bryanalvarez
> WWE should be finding out about Brock right about now. Tomorrow will be a lot of fun~! #UFC #RAW #WWE
> 
> Bryan Alvarez ‏@bryanalvarez
> Dana says he and Brock are going to talk later tonight #RAW #UFC #WWE
> 
> Bryan Alvarez ‏@bryanalvarez
> Brock texted Dana a week and a half ago and said he wanted to come to show, and to keep it secret #RAW #UFC #WWE


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lesnar should be training for MMA if that's the case, he needs at least 6-9 months preperation though if he doesn't want his 2nd run to be a failure. Since his schedule is easygoing, it wouldn't be impossible to train and wrestle at the same time, just have him bury some guys and let him return to UFC in the spring of 2013. Sounds like win-win for both him, UFC and the guys jobbing to him (getting more attention than wrestling any other guy in the WWE).


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



psx71 said:


> You know what? The more I think about it, the more this seems like something WWE would do to get publicity. As soon as Lesnar showed up on the screen, people probably googled what Lesnar's upto nowadays. BAM. Instant publicity for WWE from the outside world and MMA fans. Brock probably just told Dana to keep kayfabe running by "telling" us Lesnar was coming back to continue Lesnar's "quitting" storyline. And in return, WWE will probably reference UFC on RAW a couple more times. Also, isn't it strange that Brock just happened to show up to a "Heavyweight" filled PPV? Why in gods name was Lesnar there anyway? Certainly not to support anyone fight I would suppose.


Unless Dana has done a complete 180 on his stance on "wrestling entertainment" there is no way he is a part of some angle. He is either being duped, or Brock just gave Vince a spanking.


----------



## PunkShoot

*Brock Lesnar back to UFC? Possible.*

http://mobile.mmafighting.com/ufc/2...esnar-meets-with-dana-white-ufc-return-on-tap



> Moments before UFC 146's main event, the heavyweight title fight between Junior dos Santos and Frank Mir, Lesnar turned heads in the arena by showing up in the front row and chatting up both Zuffa president Dana White and CEO Lorenzo Fertitta.
> 
> In White's media scrum following the postfight press conference at the MGM, he said that during their conversation, Lesnar requested a personal audience later in the evening. But White could only speculate as to what's on the former champion's mind.
> 
> "He said, ‘what are you doing tonight?'" White said. "I said I have a press conference, and he said he wanted to meet with me face to face. You never know with him. he might want to come back, he might just want to hang out."
> 
> The 34-year old Lesnar won the UFC heavyweight championship in just his fourth pro fight, defeating Randy Couture at UFC 91, and seemed on the verge of a long title reign. But he was never the same as a fighter after a prolonged bout with Diverticulitis. Lesnar lost his title to Cain Velasquez at UFC 121 via first-round TKO, then lost to Overeem before deciding to go back to the WWE, where he first became a star pay-per-view attraction a decade ago.
> 
> Lesnar returned to the WWE in April and headlined a pay-pew-view event, which reportedly drew a disappointing buy rate, leading to the speculation Lesnar could be looking for an MMA return.
> 
> For his part, White said he thinks Lesnar could return and compete.
> 
> "I still think Brock Lesnar is one of the top guys in the heavyweight division," White said. "Is he in the top five? I don't know. We'll see."
> 
> As White and Fertitta built the UFC over the past decade, they've kept a strict wall between mixed martial arts, which is a legitimate athletic competition, and pro wrestling, which is athletic show biz. But White might be softening his stance a bit, as he indicated he may be open to the idea of letting Lesnar do both.
> 
> "I think people get it now with Brock," White said. "Brock is a huge WWE star and huge UFC star. He's accomplished at both. ... He went back to the WWE, there's no secret. I think people get it. There's nothing fake going on here, it's real. They get it."


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Brock Lesnar back to UFC? Possible.*

He only has a year contract in WWE.

I don't give a fuck what he does after it personally.

Actually I don't give a fuck what he does period.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

I dont know. Would be beyond stupid if Lesnar could just get up and leave the WWE anytime he wants within the year. Especially with Brock´s history. There has to be some clause or something that prevents certain things. 
Especially if they already have a Wrestlemania 29 match in the making.

Would be kinda fun if this was all part of McMahon´s master plan. Just to get some press. That not even Dana White is aware off.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: Brock Lesnar back to UFC? Possible.*

Nothing officially announced = bullshit.If UFC had Brock Lesnar for tonight then they would go crazy announcing it everywhere for more PPV buys.

Plus I don't even think his WWE contract would allow him MMA appearances.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

:lmao You guys must be crazy if you really think Lesnar left the WWE and jumps over to UFC again.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar back to UFC? Possible.*

We have this convo already in the Brock Lesnar Thread.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Brock Lesnar back to UFC? Possible.*

Lesnar to turn up and get battered again? I hope not.


----------



## VampDude

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Therapy said:


> Edit: Looking back on HHH's promo on RAW.. I'm totally convinced Lesnar quit.. Triple H buried him hard on RAW.


Possibly a storyline, because whilst HHH is slamming Brock, there is also the Paul Heyman appearance thing going on.

I would safely bet that Brock is being buried right now in the storyline aspect (kayfabe firing/quitting), then because the WWE have invested somewhat in him, he may come back for one match and win before leaving. Since the storyline of quitting just doesn't sound very convincing, it doesn't look good on Brock as a character.


----------



## StreakBald

*Re: Brock Lesnar back to UFC? Possible.*

Not in near future.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Brock Lesnar back to UFC? Possible.*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> Nothing officially announced = bullshit.*If UFC had Brock Lesnar for tonight then they would go crazy announcing it everywhere for more PPV buys.*
> 
> Plus I don't even think his WWE contract would allow him MMA appearances.


no they wouldn't you muppet. the UFC isn't the WWE, people don't buy PPV's to see people making an appearance by sitting in the crowd.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Brock Lesnar back to UFC? Possible.*

hope so.


he's been royally shat on by the wwe.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

If Brock hadn't retired would he have been given Overeem's place against JDS?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Green Light said:


> If Brock hadn't retired would he have been given Overeem's place against JDS?


highly unlikely. He had just suffered 2 losses in a row, granted aganst top opponants, but he would've needed another win to be given the fight with JDS. He'd have likely been fighting on this card though, which providing he won might've given him the next title shot but i'd say Cain would get that over him.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: Brock Lesnar back to UFC? Possible.*

I think Overeem getting caught roiding recently is a part of it. Lesnar can save face now, since he lost to a roid freak and not a normal fighter. No telling if Overeem was on roids during their fight, but it at least makes Lesnar look a little better.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

lol 500 pages for brock lesnar and he only made like 5 appearences in wwe since his return.


----------



## lesje

*Re: Brock Lesnar back to UFC? Possible.*

First of all, there is noone who has seen the actual wwe contract Lesnar has with the wwe, so it is very possible Brock will go back to tge UFC, I personally would definitely want to see that.


----------



## Straight Awesome

*Re: Brock Lesnar back to UFC? Possible.*

I'd be surprised if he took part in UFC while on WWE contract, but given he seems to be part-time anyway, I guess it's a possibility.


----------



## Hazaq

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



VampDude said:


> *Possibly a storyline*, because whilst HHH is slamming Brock, there is also the Paul Heyman appearance thing going on.
> 
> I would safely bet that Brock is being buried right now in the storyline aspect (kayfabe firing/quitting), then because the WWE have invested somewhat in him, he may come back for one match and win before leaving. Since the storyline of quitting just doesn't sound very convincing, it doesn't look good on Brock as a character.


You think? fpalm


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Brock Lesnar back to UFC? Possible.*

I hope so.. Lesnar is a beast and fits more as MMA fighter but IMO the bout with Overeem depressed him


----------



## Dusty Roids

*Re: Brock Lesnar back to UFC? Possible.*

Even without roids overeem would have destroyed him and besides who says he was using roids when facing brock


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Lol knew it wouldn't be long til Brock went back to UFC


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

Who knows whats going on with Lesnar right now.

I find it difficult to believe that WWE would write up a contract for Lesnar for a year which basically meant he could leave whenever he wanted, it doesnt seem like something they would do. So I think the WWE still have Lesnar for the year. Who knows if it's possible for him to do both, maybe. Him showing up at UFC obviously brings a lot of publicity for the WWE. But with what Dana White has been saying it seems it might just not be a WWE publicity stunt going on and he doesnt seem to be a guy who would be in on a 'work' so to speak. 

The WWE website hasn't yet reported anything either and you would think if it was an idea to progress a storyline or gain some publicity they would be promoting it already.

Will be interesting to see whats going on. I'm sure we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

I would love to see Brock in the UFC again, but only if he's healthy and can perform on a high level. WWE already fucked his potential return anyway, Cena pinning him clean and HHH telling the fans that his injury is nothing and Brock is a quitter instead of selling him as a badass you can't stop to get the maximum payoff. I'm sure HHH is going to cut this type of BS promos all the way to Summerslam and Brock gets a lame script.

UFC 146 was awesome last night, one of the best PPVs ever IMO.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rock316AE said:


> I would love to see Brock in the UFC again, but only if he's healthy and can perform on a high level. WWE already fucked his potential return anyway, Cena pinning him clean and HHH telling the fans that his injury is nothing and Brock is a quitter instead of selling him as a badass you can't stop to get the maximum payoff. I'm sure HHH is going to cut this type of BS promos all the way to Summerslam and Brock gets a lame script.
> 
> UFC 146 was awesome last night, one of the best PPVs ever IMO.



Totally agree, the Cain vs Bigfoot fight last night was how Brock/Cena should've gone, now thats what you call a LEGITIMATE beatdown. Id be shocked to see Brock back in the octagon but then again Id never thought he'd go back to WWE either so who knows?
You can be sure his return there would do a shitload more than 250,000 buys too.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Dusty Roids said:


> Even without roids overeem would have destroyed him and besides who says he was using roids when facing brock


Overeem has been on steroids for years. He was only caught b/c of his out of competition test that he had to do as part of his license agreement with the commission.



Rock316AE said:


> I would love to see Brock in the UFC again, but only if he's healthy and can perform on a high level. WWE already fucked his potential return anyway, Cena pinning him clean and HHH telling the fans that his injury is nothing and Brock is a quitter instead of selling him as a badass you can't stop to get the maximum payoff. I'm sure HHH is going to cut this type of BS promos all the way to Summerslam and Brock gets a lame script.
> *
> UFC 146 was awesome last night, one of the best PPVs ever IMO.*


you need to watch more MMA (Y)


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

We all know that the rumor is Brock vs Rock at WM 29, and damn what an amazing build and buyrate they could pull off this. Rock's return(tweeted exclusively to me and reported FIRST on our www.wrestlingheads.com website) is set for early 2013, and Lesnar will be a regular throughout the RTWM build up obviously(Heyman's return is just to buy time for Lesnar's return obviously). Dana White and Vince have always been cordial and I can see Dana making use out of Brock by having him be an announcer, do promotion work, DVD work, etc..... all the while Brock promotes his WM 29 match with Rock, who around the same time will be promoting G.I. Joe... Imagine the press if Brock announces a UFC 124 fight or something and Rock shows up to confront him.... or Rock appears on a Jay Leno or Conan Show to promote both WM 29 and GI Joe and Brock confronts him. 

Now up until WM 29 with Rock vs Lesnar.... this shit is kinda retarded lol. It does however coincide with Brock "quitting" WWE on live TV and facing a legal battle with WWE until he fights HHH at Summerslam


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Totally agree, the Cain vs Bigfoot fight last night was how Brock/Cena should've gone, now thats what you call a LEGITIMATE beatdown. Id be shocked to see Brock back in the octagon but then again Id never thought he'd go back to WWE either so who knows?
> You can be sure his return there would do a shitload more than 250,000 buys too.


I liked the Lesnar/Cena match until the kimora spot on the steps, if Cena is tapping clean and going out on a stretcher? it's a perfect match, but of course they destroyed everything for no reason and Brock will never be the same now, not his credibility and not his drawing power.



Rush said:


> you need to watch more MMA (Y)


I know, I'm just a casual in UFC so my standards are probably low but there wasn't even one boring fight, I liked the fast paced and first round KOs, Nelson and the Velasquez annihilation was awesome. Main event was fine, enough for me.

Can't wait for Sonnen/Silva.


----------



## 123bigdave

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rush said:


> Overeem has been on steroids for years. He was only caught b/c of his out of competition test that he had to do as part of his license agreement with the commission.
> 
> 
> 
> you need to watch more MMA (Y)


Jesus Christ man, your posts are so arrogant. No offence, but people are entitled to their opinions. You are not the only person the watches MMA!!!!

Every post I have read by you consists of arrogance.

Cop on with it.


----------



## Trifektah

Brock was at the UFC last night. At the post fight press conference they asked Dana if it meant anything and Dana said "Yes" and then they asked him if he was going to fight again he said "Maybe". 

It could just be Dana trying to drum up speculation or Brock may be fighting again. Brock really seems to hate wrestling. I don't blame him.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Brock has no love for pro wrestling (most know this) he has no loyalty to the WWE. If he wants to, he could walk away anytime.

Dana says he's up for Brock working WWE and UFC. I think he's bored of wrestling already, and wants to fight again.


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



NJ88 said:


> Who knows whats going on with Lesnar right now.
> 
> I find it difficult to believe that WWE would write up a contract for Lesnar for a year which basically meant he could leave whenever he wanted, it doesnt seem like something they would do. So I think the WWE still have Lesnar for the year. Who knows if it's possible for him to do both, maybe. Him showing up at UFC obviously brings a lot of publicity for the WWE. But with what Dana White has been saying it seems it might just not be a WWE publicity stunt going on and he doesnt seem to be a guy who would be in on a 'work' so to speak.
> 
> The WWE website hasn't yet reported anything either and you would think if it was an idea to progress a storyline or gain some publicity they would be promoting it already.
> 
> Will be interesting to see whats going on. I'm sure we'll find out soon enough.


Thats what I don't get about it either, I think they are dropping the storyline slightly till Brock gets his shit together and comes back, cause last Monday if I remember right there was only a video package of the Lesnar/HHH/Heyman storyline, not even a promo.


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: Brock Lesnar back to UFC? Possible.*



Dusty Roids said:


> Even without roids overeem would have destroyed him and besides who says he was using roids when facing brock


It's pretty obvious when the guy left the country avoid a drug test. He has been on roids since 2008 at least, without them he would be 235 lbs tops or 260 and fat. 

Let's not forget Brock had to overcome an intestinal disease that almost killed him....twice. If that never happened and Reem wasn't on roids, Brock would have mauled him. Overeem has no chin and no heart and apparently no morals.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**

^ Disagree heavily. Overeem in a kickboxing champion, his striking is almost unparalled in the ufc heavyweight division. Lesnar can't take a punch and turtles away from strikes. He should have been beaten by Carwin, he was hammered by Cain and he was beaten purely through good technique by Overeem. Granted if Overeem was 30 pounds lighter you could make the argument that Brock would've fought the fight completely different which he should have done tbf.



123bigdave said:


> Jesus Christ man, your posts are so arrogant. No offence, but people are entitled to their opinions. You are not the only person the watches MMA!!!!
> 
> Every post I have read by you consists of arrogance.
> 
> Cop on with it.


i am arrogant, i don't deny that. However you don't watch MMA do you? To put it in a wrestling context, last night's PPV specifically the main event, was like watching Smackdown after having viewed spoilers that someone had posted. There was no intrigue, no hype, no reason at all to believe Mir could get close to Cigano. It was the perfect event to show to a casual fan or someone competely new to mixed martial arts. It had everything from knockouts to submissions and if you watched the prelims even more of that. However it lacked the really key element to any fighting/sports event which is unpredictability. Every fight on the main card went according to howw it should when you preview a card on paper. Its not boring but again to use a wrestling context, it lacked the amosphere, intrigue, and match to create something 5 stars. 

Saying he should watch more MMA isn't a put down, just saying there is some great cards out there. Take the Sonnen/Silva middleweight title fight for example. Silva was and is considered by some the P4P best and GOAT in mma. Sonnen stood next to no chance of a win. Yet for 4 and a half rounds Sonnen was winning the fight. It wasn't a very good fight in terms of skills. Sonnen used his wrestling background to get takedowns and then did a limted amount of ground and pound to keep the ref out of it and win the rounds but if you asked any MMA fan they would be on the edge of their seat during the fight. For 4 and a half rounds Sonnen was doing something everyone thought impossible, he was beating Anderson Silva. He ended up losing the fight via a triangle choke in one of the best fights/finishes in UFC hstory. 

There are tons of fights and events out there that are better than last nights card, if you loved last nights card then you will have fun watching those as well. However if you have watched a vast array of MMA events in the past and still consider UFC 146 as one of the best then i question whether you like the sport or whether you like violence and blood.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Keep the general MMA discussion in the Sports section. This thread is about Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Mr Eagles

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

If WWE acknowledges any of this on RAW, then it was all a work. However, if they don't talk about any of it and we don't hear anything furthering Brock/Triple H storyline...well, Brock could have walked out.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Let me see Brock returning to ufc,raw and smackdown is horrible, and no big maincarders expect Cena. This shit they call WWE is horrible, i have enough, bye bye WWE, WELCOME UFC!


----------



## 123bigdave

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



Rush said:


> ^ Disagree heavily. Overeem in a kickboxing champion, his striking is almost unparalled in the ufc heavyweight division. Lesnar can't take a punch and turtles away from strikes. He should have been beaten by Carwin, he was hammered by Cain and he was beaten purely through good technique by Overeem. Granted if Overeem was 30 pounds lighter you could make the argument that Brock would've fought the fight completely different which he should have done tbf.
> 
> 
> 
> i am arrogant, i don't deny that. *However you don't watch MMA do you?* To put it in a wrestling context, last night's PPV specifically the main event, was like watching Smackdown after having viewed spoilers that someone had posted. There was no intrigue, no hype, no reason at all to believe Mir could get close to Cigano. It was the perfect event to show to a casual fan or someone competely new to mixed martial arts. It had everything from knockouts to submissions and if you watched the prelims even more of that. However it lacked the really key element to any fighting/sports event which is unpredictability. Every fight on the main card went according to howw it should when you preview a card on paper. Its not boring but again to use a wrestling context, it lacked the amosphere, intrigue, and match to create something 5 stars.
> 
> Saying he should watch more MMA isn't a put down, just saying there is some great cards out there. Take the Sonnen/Silva middleweight title fight for example. Silva was and is considered by some the P4P best and GOAT in mma. Sonnen stood next to no chance of a win. Yet for 4 and a half rounds Sonnen was winning the fight. It wasn't a very good fight in terms of skills. Sonnen used his wrestling background to get takedowns and then did a limted amount of ground and pound to keep the ref out of it and win the rounds but if you asked any MMA fan they would be on the edge of their seat during the fight. For 4 and a half rounds Sonnen was doing something everyone thought impossible, he was beating Anderson Silva. He ended up losing the fight via a triangle choke in one of the best fights/finishes in UFC hstory.
> 
> There are tons of fights and events out there that are better than last nights card, if you loved last nights card then you will have fun watching those as well. However if you have watched a vast array of MMA events in the past and still consider UFC 146 as one of the best then i question whether you like the sport or whether you like violence and blood.


Have been watching religiously for around 4 years. A year or 2 casually before that.

My favourite events are 84,92 & 116.

Btw..Silva is still considered P4P best. GSP hasn't fought enough to be considered. Aldo should be no.2.

God your posts tilt the shit out of me. Same age as me, yet totally different.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Can someone link a source to where people are getting this information from that Dana is open to Brock working UFC and WWE. Because as I have mentioned as well as others Dana has always been the exact opposite of that and doesn't utter the words "WWE" or "Pro Wrestling" unless he absolutely has too. His stance on WWE/Pro Wrestling is well documented. After googling and googling and googling I cant find a single interview, reference, or source that mentions anything about Dana White ok with someone working in pro wrestling and UFC at the same time.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

What a shame it would be if Brock is already thinking about leaving WWE and going back to UFC.


----------



## Stone Cold 666

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

People think this may bring good publicity to the WWE, which is partially true, but I have a differing opinion. After WWE jobbed him out to Cena and HHH verbally, Lesnar's return to UFC may only damage WWE even more given that they want to ''legitimize their stars''. The proper route would've been to have Lesnar destroy everyone to make it believable and intriguing, but nope, he got jobbed out.


----------



## King_Of_This_World

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Christ, if Lesnar goes back to UFC and leaves WWE again, there is literally no other reason to watch Raw.

Well, maybe apart from Christian.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I'd laugh so hard if Lesnar ran back to UFC but I don't see it happening.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Brye said:


> I'd laugh so hard if Lesnar ran back to UFC but I don't see it happening.


Most likely if he did this it would be because his style & personally did not fit with WWE's image in 2012.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I really don't think it's a matter of if Lesnar is going to return to UFC, but a matter of when. Is he gonna finish out these next 10 months or try to bail on the deal early? That should be the real question, not whether or not he's gonna return because it's probably a 95% certainty that he's gonna try.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I think it's highly obvious that whatever Brock is doing in the UFC will some how be tied into his WWE work. I don't think he's going back there without WWE's permission or maybe even asking him to because it will be great publicity for them if Brock does anything with the UFC.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I can't see Lesnar doing well if he goes back to the UFC. The division has grown so much since Lesnar was on top that I don't think he would be able to break into the top five now, let alone regain the Heavyweight title. The elite of the division (JDS, Velsaquez, Overeem) would pick him apart, and I think he would have real problems with Cormier. 

That's assuming Lesnar was 100% healthy. Add in his intestinal issues, and it's possible that guys like Mir and Barnett would give him real problems as well. The Heavyweight division has changed so drastically since Lesnar sat atop the throne in 2009. The No.1 contenders he beat aren't even top 5 material anymore. His inability to take a punch is only the start of his problems.

I thoroughly enjoyed watching Lesnar in the UFC, and what he managed to do was remarkable, but given his condition and the advancement of the division, I really don't see a place for him anymore (outside of attractions fights).


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Brock Lesnar back to UFC? Possible.*



Dusty Roids said:


> Even without roids overeem would have destroyed him and besides *who says he was using roids when facing brock*


Who says he wasn't? I mean considering that Reem was recently caught and has a history of doing Roids, it's less far-fetched to think that he was using *something* as opposed to being clean during the fight.


Now he could've beaten Brock without Roids but we'll never know, will we?


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I honestly just hope he's through with WWE. While his return was a good mark out moment he's just another in a long line of flash in the pan strawman ratings grabs Vince has been doing to keep his product treading water and he dropped the ball completely with Brock in one PPV. Sooner or later Vince is going to have to listen to his audience and think long term. Vince reminds me of someone who thinks their Intel Core 2 Duo is still capable of being a gaming machine in 2012 if they just overclock it enough and bolt on high end hardware around an inferior processor that will just bottleneck it anyway.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Stone Cold 666 said:


> People think this may bring good publicity to the WWE, which is partially true, but I have a differing opinion. After WWE jobbed him out to Cena and HHH verbally, Lesnar's return to UFC may only damage WWE even more given that they want to ''legitimize their stars''. The proper route would've been to have Lesnar destroy everyone to make it believable and intriguing, but nope, he got jobbed out.


At the same time, had Lesnar destroyed everyone and took off without jobbing it would of made the WWE and its roster look like shit.



glenwo2 said:


> Who says he wasn't? I mean considering that Reem was recently caught and has a history of doing Roids, it's less far-fetched to think that he was using *something* as opposed to being clean during the fight.
> 
> 
> Now he could've beaten Brock without Roids but we'll never know, will we?


Thats all speculation really. Reem has failed one drug test, to say he has a history of steroids is either your opinion or is simply not true. Lets be honest, drug testing in MMA is a joke, from what I understand a lot of guys are juicing.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Therapy said:


> I honestly just hope he's through with WWE. While his return was a good mark out moment he's just another in a long line of flash in the pan strawman ratings grabs Vince has been doing to keep his product treading water and he dropped the ball completely with Brock in one PPV. Sooner or later Vince is going to have to listen to his audience and think long term. Vince reminds me of someone who thinks their Intel Core 2 Duo is still capable of being a gaming machine in 2012 if they just overclock it enough and bolt on high end hardware around an inferior processor that will just bottleneck it anyway.


What you want Vince to do is something he won't ever think of doing sadly. Vince thinks his audience is nothing but soccer moms their husbands and their kids.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

If Lesnar is going back to the UFC, he basically needs to win his first fight back and he gets another title fight. Dana knows Brock's value, just like he got his Randy Couture fight so fast. Lesnar is too good for WWE today, sad but true. If he's 100% healthy, he needs to go back to the Octagon.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Rock316AE said:


> If Lesnar is going back to the UFC, he basically needs to win his first fight back and he gets another title fight. Dana knows Brock's value, just like he got his Randy Couture fight so fast. Lesnar is too good for WWE today, sad but true. If he's 100% healthy, he needs to go back to the Octagon.


Taking a big risk if he goes back and gets his ass kicked all he would have left is going home to Minn and farm the rest of his life because the only way WWE would want him for a 3rd time would be on their terms. 

One more thing, it would not shock me if Brock leaves before Wrestlemania if we see a Ultimate Warrior style DVD aimed at Lesnar.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Nightmare_SE said:


> Thats all speculation really.


So is the speculation that Reem DIDN'T juice, as well. It goes both ways actually....




> Reem has failed one drug test, to say he has a history of steroids is either your opinion or is simply not true.


So him escaping to Holland(I think) to take a test was just one of those freak things then. Okay then. 

Good lord.....The man has been Juicing since he started Kickboxing. And while this may be my opinion, it's certainly more believable than believing that he's all-natural. Give me a break....some of us here aren't THAT naive.




> Lets be honest, drug testing in MMA is a joke, from what I understand a lot of guys are juicing.


Drug testing is a joke EVERYWHERE in the MMA world. That's not news. But that also proves my point more than it defends Overeem.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Lesnar isn't good enough to beat the top tier in the HW division.

Even if he was given a quick and undeserving title shot he'd probably get smoked by JDS.

Anything can happen in the UFC but I don't expect him to do well and quite frankly I have no interest for him there.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

honestly i would like him to get another title shot in UFC, just so i can see JDS destroy him.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Rock316AE said:


> If Lesnar is going back to the UFC, he basically needs to win his first fight back and he gets another title fight. Dana knows Brock's value, just like he got his Randy Couture fight so fast. Lesnar is too good for WWE today, sad but true. If he's 100% healthy, he needs to go back to the Octagon.


I just can't see it, Brock has gotten destroyed 3 times in a row now, when he beat Randy, a lot of the top HWs at the time weren't even in the UFC. I just don't see how he could beat a top 5 guy.




glenwo2 said:


> So is the speculation that Reem DIDN'T juice, as well. It goes both ways actually....


No, it doesn't go both ways, thats just stupid, there's no evidence to support him being on the juice.



glenwo2 said:


> So him escaping to Holland(I think) to take a test was just one of those freak things then. Okay then.


I watched the hearing live, Reem didn't "escape", and he even supplied a blood sample, and the commission made him fly to England to take a test that he passed.



glenwo2 said:


> Good lord.....The man has been Juicing since he started Kickboxing. And while this may be my opinion, it's certainly more believable than believing that he's all-natural. Give me a break....some of us here aren't THAT naive.


You realize he started out as a kickboxer right?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Brock wasn't the same person after the surgery, let alone the same fighter, but now if he's coming back healthy and hungry? he can dominate again. Of course he can also lose to guys like JDS or Velasquez but that's another story and can happen to anyone against HWs in this caliber.

It's a big risk for him to go back, but we already saw that he's not fitting in the miserable and politically correct WWE of today. Who knows? maybe he will work for both, work Summerslam with HHH, then Rumble, then WM29 and that's it. Meanwhile he can fight one time in 2012. Dana already agreed...


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Speculate all you want, but fact of the matter is; Overeem has never tested positive for steroids.

I seems likely that Overeem has used PEDs in the past, but to damn a man over speculation is overtly wrong. Nothing has been proven, and until Overeem tests positive for a PED, nothing is certain.

--

In the case of Brock: Look at what Carwin did to Brock before he gassed. Now look at what JDS did to Carwin after he fixed his cardio. MMA math isn't always accurate, but the chances that Brock (before or after his battle with diverticulitis) would stand a chance against JDS are very slim. 

I'd be very surprised if Brock came back and broke into the top 5. He might be handed another title shot, but it seems very unlikely that he would ever become an elite part of the division again. The level of competition [now] is just too great for a man with no stand-up and intestinal issues.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Lesnar please leave the WWE while your at it, they would of have him job to HHH anyways just like they fed him to Shena. WWE is at it's worst right now, and has already damaged Brock Lesnar's character


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Nightmare_SE said:


> No, it doesn't go both ways, thats just stupid, there's no evidence to support him being on the juice.


Just like there's no evidence to support him NOT being on the juice. Come on, man. We can go back and forth on this like we're playing tennis all day long. It is what it is. There will always be suspicion on his part, especially since he HAS been caught.




> I watched the hearing live, Reem didn't "escape", and he even supplied a blood sample, and the commission made him fly to England to take a test that he passed.


From what I understand, he wasn't supposed to fly to Holland(although I did read that he moved his training camp there) to take any test which is why it seemed so dubious and why the Commision made him fly to England





> You realize he started out as a kickboxer right?


You realize you haven't dis-proved my point, right? What part of "Since he started Kickboxing" is so confusing?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Has Brock not got a year long contract with The E?

How could he go back? Am I missing something here?


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Him going back to UFC and getting embarrassed would be 10x worse then anything Triple H, John Cena or others in WWE could ever do to him.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



The Hardcore Show said:


> Him going back to UFC and getting embarrassed would be 10x worse then anything Triple H, John Cena or others in WWE could ever do to him.


Absolutely I agree but I just want to see WWE lose him because they dropped the ball so bad with him. I still lol at that PPV. 25 minute brutal beat down. 1 punch knock out, cut promo for extra credibility burying.


----------



## King_Of_This_World

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I doubt Brock ever watched Raw before he came back, he just saw the $ signs and said yes. So I wonder if now after seeing how poor the product is, he is having regrets?


----------



## Nightmare_SE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



glenwo2 said:


> Just like there's no evidence to support him NOT being on the juice. Come on, man. We can go back and forth on this like we're playing tennis all day long. It is what it is. There will always be suspicion on his part, especially since he HAS been caught.


Your logic is simply flawed. That would be like me saying there is a supreme deity in the form of a teapot which rotates around the rings of Saturn, I have no evidence of this claim, but there is "no evidence to not support it". Hell based on this reasoning then everyone is on the juice, even me since I have no evidence to say I'm NOT on it.



> From what I understand, he wasn't supposed to fly to Holland(although I did read that he moved his training camp there) to take any test which is why it seemed so dubious and why the Commision made him fly to England


Yes he was training in the US, his mother became terminally ill so he flew home and continued his training at home. He also supplied a blood sample before he flew home, he then passed a test shortly after his hearing in mid December. Reem then passed a pre-fight and post-fight test, and I believe he was issued another two post fight tests which were agreed to during his hearing.



> You realize you haven't dis-proved my point, right? What part of "Since he started Kickboxing" is so confusing?


I thought you were referring to his increase in size after he found great success in kickboxing in the late 2000s, as a matter of fact, during his weight fluctuations in the late 2000s his weight in kickboxing was generally higher than his weight in MMA.


----------



## SrsLii

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

So many pages of irrelevance.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Has Brock not got a year long contract with The E?
> 
> How could he go back? Am I missing something here?


He could wait for his contract to expire then return or he could try to force his way out of his contract early and then return. The former seems most likely.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Brock doesn't stand a chance against the top UFC HW's, anyone with half a brain should know this.


----------



## The Pastor

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



stadw0n306 said:


> Brock doesn't stand a chance against the top UFC HW's, anyone with half a brain should know this.


They said the same thing when he debuted in the loss to Mir and the guy went on to win the Heavyweight Championship. I would much rather see him stay in the WWE though


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Would suck if Brock is already leaving WWE in favor of a UFC return but then again, they don't deserve him anyways after that horrible finish to his return match with Cena.

Might start to follow UFC and give up on WWE since their current main feud is John Cena vs Big Show for the 1315080158th time and there's nothing in the roster that screams potential when it comes to the summer. Damn, how they could stoop this low after an interesting road to WM that had me counting the days slowly... I guess only The Rock can save this boring show now and he's gone until next year.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



The Pastor said:


> They said the same thing when he debuted in the loss to Mir and the guy went on to win the Heavyweight Championship. I would much rather see him stay in the WWE though


Its not the same circumstances. The UFC's HW division at the time was weak as hell, and to make it worse they gave Brock and easy path to the title, a title held by a 40+ year old Light Heavyweight fighting at Heavyweight who had only defended the title once against an overrated Gonzaga.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

So he's thinking of leaving again? Well, if that's true, fucking awesome. Can't stand this guy. Leave.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Let's go through the list shall we?

*Dos Santos*- NO WAY Lesnar can beat this guy. He probably couldn't beat him even before surgery, let alone after, now that he is so weak. He would get completely demolished by Dos Santos standing, and I highly doubt Lesnar would be able to get JDS down because of his excellent TDD.

*Cain Velasquez*- Velasquez put a whooping on him before pretty easily. Can't see why he can't do it again now that Lesnar is even more weak, and Cain seems extremely hungry and dangerous.

*Daniel Cormier*- Excellent and powerful striking, excellent kicks, excellent wrestling, excellent takedowns, and to top that all off, an extremely impressive gas tank that doesn't get tired easy. Also, he's a massive man and wrecking machine that would completely kill Lesnar. 

*Alistair Overeem*- He beat him once didn't he? Even if he was on PED's or whatever, Overeem can still beat him. I'd argue any good kickboxer with good TDD can beat Lesnar at this point, and that's exactly what Overeem is, steroids or not. 

And there's also guys like Barnett, Nogueira, and Carwin who could also beat this Brock Lesnar, the guy with half his colon removed.. No point in coming back. The only way I would be interested, is if it's Lesnar/Mir III, the rubber match. That's the only fight that I can see Lesnar actually doing, and actually winning.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Has Brock not got a year long contract with The E?
> 
> How could he go back? Am I missing something here?


It's not an exclusive contract.


----------



## nater89

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Nightmare_SE said:


> Its not the same circumstances. The UFC's HW division at the time was weak as hell, and to make it worse they gave Brock and easy path to the title, a title held by a 40+ year old Light Heavyweight fighting at Heavyweight who had only defended the title once against an overrated Gonzaga.


Name 5 top HW fighters currently in the UFC that weren't there when Brock was champion. I'll make it easy for you... You can't, not much has changed in the HW's mate. The reason Brock would fail is because the Diverticulitis has made him a shell of his former self!


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

IF he wants to leave, fine might do it tomorrow for what I care. For his own good I hope he understands that his illness took a huge toll on his body and that todays UFC Heavyweight division is stacked with guys that would destroy him in a heartbeat. 

Brock should try football as well, the never ending moving on to greener pastures should continue.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

is it a coincidence that Roy Nelson and other UFC fighters talking a lot in recent interviews about joining wwe?
then all of sudden Brock appear on ufc 146 and Dana White who knows about Brock being contracted to another company talk freely about his return?


----------



## Nightmare_SE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



nater89 said:


> Name 5 top HW fighters currently in the UFC that weren't there when Brock was champion. I'll make it easy for you... You can't, not much has changed in the HW's mate. The reason Brock would fail is because the Diverticulitis has made him a shell of his former self!


Overeem, Cormier (he's UFC bound), Barnett (see Cormier), Big Foot, and Werdum. You were saying? Also, Cain, Carwin, and JDS were all on the rise when Brock became Champion, while Big Nog was dealing with all kinds of injuries. Brock is one dimensional with or without diverticulitis. His biggest wins are Mir and Carwin, both of which have been absolutely destroyed by JDS.



the fox said:


> is it a coincidence that Roy Nelson and other UFC fighters talking a lot in recent interviews about joining wwe?
> then all of sudden Brock appear on ufc 146 and Dana White who knows about Brock being contracted to another company talk freely about his return?


To be fair, Nelson tried to sign with the WWE a year or two ago but the WWE weren't interested.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

http://www.mmamania.com/2012/5/27/3...ns-with-ufc-fight-with-minotauro-in-the-works



> *FIGHT! Mag is reporting that Brock Lesnar has indeed re-signed with the UFC. Brock Lesnar's contract with the WWE was not exclusive, according to Brock Lesnar's management.*
> 
> Not all details are known yet, but this makes Brock Lesnar the first ever person to simultaneously compete in the WWE and in the UFC. Brock has not been slacking either, according to UFC president Dana White. Brock has not stopped training since his retirement. His gym and clothing brand, DeathClutch, is still alive and well and housing dangerous heavyweights like Cole Konrad.
> 
> Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira is being looked at as being the first opponent for Lesnar's return. More details as they come in.


OMG... Brock resigns with UFC? Brock vs. Big Nog?


*EDIT: Turns out its fake. Sorry.*


----------



## the fox

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

if this is true and he will do both wwe and ufc this could be huge for wwe 
i think other ufc fighters in this case may appear on wwe soon maybe this is the big summer story?


----------



## Ray

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

The only UFC Fighter who should sign with WWE is Chael Sonnen. No one else can possibly make it in. 

EDIT: SERIOUSLY? Fuck, I wanna know the backstage reaction in WWE to this. This is fucking HUGE.

I really want to see Vince's reaction right about now. It's either he's fuming piss out of so much anger, or extremely happy that WWE might just be publicized for the first time since 1998 :lmao


----------



## Nightmare_SE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

How long is Nog out for, 6 months? I suppose they could fight before SummerSlam? Or Brock could just leave WWE for 7-8 months and come back at the start of 2013 and work every Raw until Mania.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Are we sure the article is legit??

Kinda wonder when the article is done by a guy called "adfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdasd"


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

He signed? if it's true? awesome(although I doubt it). Now if he's wrestling and fighting at the same time and actually wins his first fight back? a match with Rock for WM29 returns to the "astronomical" levels even after they ruined Brock at ER. In general I want to see Brock in the Octagon again. His fights were the closest thing to a Tyson fight atmosphere.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



JasonLives said:


> Are we sure the article is legit??
> 
> Kinda wonder when the article is done by a guy called "adfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdasd"


Dammit, you were right. MMAmania pulled the article. Sorry guys.


----------



## SporadicAttack

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

1, no 2, wait 1? No nope, zero. Zero fucks given.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Yeah, the page is down now. Meaning it might not be legit. Swear to god it was up two minutes ago though.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

If this is true Brock will get an easy fight his first fight back and then if he wins we'll see him get wrecked by someone legit.

Edit: MASS PANIC


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Good for Brock if true, but this is indeed weird that WWE would allow him to go anywhere else if he wanted. Personally I like Brock as a UFC fighter. Him as a wrestler is alright as well and if he is indeed a dual fighter in UFC and WWE than that means Dana and McMahon have planned something big. Or WWE could release him, but I won't believe the news till Heyman or Brock confirm this themselves.


----------



## GOON

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

ITT: Marks getting worked by Vince, Dana, and Brock.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

ITS FAKE, WE GOT TROLLED. HE DIDN'T SIGN WITH UFC. MMAmania pulled the article and no other sources are reporting it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Sounded fake, I mean I doubt WWE would allow him to join another organization while under contract with WWE.


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

they are talking about Brock fighting Minotauro Nogueira, WTF is going on?



Choke2Death said:


> Would suck if Brock is already leaving WWE in favor of a UFC return but then again, they don't deserve him anyways after that horrible finish to his return match with Cena.
> 
> Might start to follow UFC and give up on WWE since their current main feud is John Cena vs Big Show for the 1315080158th time and there's nothing in the roster that screams potential when it comes to the summer.


even without Brock, the UFC is getting better and better. you should give it a chance. specially because you have a rising star like Alexander Gustafsson over there.


----------



## CandyAssets

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

He could do Vince a favour here and maintain wrestling kayfabe even he's promoting his fights. Seriously, it would make the 'E look good, and Brock could care less about getting ridiculed for it.

Just imagine Brock praising Triple H's take down skills and saying it's better than most dudes he had fought in the octagon. How do you think will that come off to those retards who are new to MMA and Pro wrestling?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Someone legit or not, he can beat him if he's healthy. The Overeem fight was his retirement, he tried to take him down just one time, which says it all. He just wanted to finish it.

If he's coming back, Mir is the perfect opponent, especially after they drew the biggest buyrate in UFC history in their second fight.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



SrsLii said:


> So many pages of irrelevance.


More like so many "posts"....


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



SporadicAttack said:


> 1, no 2, wait 1? No nope, zero. Zero fucks given.


why post here then?


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Brock_Lock said:


> even without Brock, the UFC is getting better and better. you should give it a chance. specially because you have a rising star like Alexander Gustafsson over there.


Should do. But when does it take place? Are there PPVs once in a while, weekly shows or anything else?


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Cut ties with him.

This isn't Hollywood he can't do both. 

White isn't working any marks or doing a WWE angle. If he says Brock has interested in returning it's because Brock expressed interest in returning.

There's no point in keeping him around, if they do it's bound end up like Goldberg v Lesnar. His return is all but dead. They've f**** up storyline wise and now he's f***** up even worse.

I'm sure there's financial issues that have to be worked out though.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Rock316AE said:


> Someone legit or not, he can beat him if he's healthy. The Overeem fight was his retirement, he tried to take him down just one time, which says it all. He just wanted to finish it.
> 
> *If he's coming back, Mir is the perfect opponent, especially after they drew the biggest buyrate in UFC history in their second fight.*


Mir/Lesnar III won't get half the buys that UFC 100 got. The only reason that PPV drew big was because St. Pierre was also on the card defending his title and Hendo/Bisping was also anticipated as there was a whole season of the Ultimate Fighter to build that up. Not saying that Lesnar/Mir played NO factor to the buyrates that UFC 100 got, but it certainly didn't get the whole 1.6 Million buys.

If Mir/Lesnar III happens, if it's not for the title, and if it's a main-event of a card, then I say 650,000-700,000 buys at most. Intrest in the UFC product this year is also extremely low compared to 2009, which was basically the boom period to them.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Does anyone one think Brock is an asshole in real life ?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Of course, UFC 100 was their biggest event with a mega card. But still, Brock/Mir gets the first credit in the history books. If it happens? when Lesnar's last fight with Overeem did over 800k on a Friday night, along with interest in Brock's return fight? can do more than 800k easily.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I would honestly be happy if he left. 
Even if he doesn't he pretty much shows how much of a polarizing figure he is in both areas. 

If I were a UFC heavyweight right now I want Lesnar first, because he's going to be destroyed...its fact. He's not in the same shape and these are better guys than he fought before. 

If I'm Vince, I ask Dana for $8-15m to buy out Lesnar's contract and let him go.

If I'm Lesnar I stay with Vince, the deal is too cushy lol

If I'm Dana I pay Vince whatever he wants for Lesnar and then continue to protect him. 

If I were a UFC fan I'm iffy. Lesnar is an easily replaceable fighter but he brings revenue which the company desires and needs to continue. 

If I'm a Bork Laser WWE fan I'm sad he jobbed to Cena and now is going to quit....again. 

But I am a WWE fan so I'll be glad if he quits again...and for the first time I'll be happy Cena went over someone if it means the guy up and quits.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Choke2Death said:


> Should do. But when does it take place? Are there PPVs once in a while, weekly shows or anything else?


Get into it man. It gives you such a big adrenaline rush. In WWE, there's every so often you have those, but in UFC, it's every main-event. It's just so much more unpredictable. I've loved it, and I started watching it in 2011. Also, don't judge MMA just by the first event you watch if it's terrible. Too many people who do that.

There's usually free cards on TV that contain great fights. Check out UFC on Fox 4 in August, which should be great. They usually have a PPV a month, but sometimes they have two. Like in July, they have UFC 148 and 149, and in September they have 150 and 151. I highly recommand cheching out UFC 148 in July 7th as well. That card is guaranteed to be one of the greatest of all time.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Choke2Death said:


> Should do. But when does it take place? Are there PPVs once in a while, weekly shows or anything else?


If you wanna see some really entertaining old events I'd check out UFC 79 or 83. Both were epic cards, same with 86, imo. Also the best of '07 DVD (probably cheap now) has amazing fights on it.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Very few MMA fights are as good as the highlights show. The majority of the fights are roll around contests. Sometimes a guy gets knocked out or submitted and that's pretty cool but its very rare. MMA also has no replay value to me, once I've seen a fight I rarely have any inclination to see it again. 

If you are looking to get into MMA here's some tips:
*Stick to UFC at first

*Learn to respect the ground jiujitsu/wrestling aspect

*GSP/Anderson Silva/Jon Jones are gods and most of their fights are entertaining

*Learn to like some of the undercard guys or it'll be fighter A vs fighter B and you won't care about either guy unless something spectacular happens

*the smaller weight classes are better divisions and more entertaining

*watch it on TV a few times. I wouldn't suggest a "best of" because a "best of" doesn't show you what the majority of MMA is.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Even if you don't know the undercard guys, UFC are doing a great job with the video packages before every fight. Gives you the basic background and makes it more interesting.

If Brock wants to come back, Dana is probably throwing out the boxes. To get your biggest draw of all time back when business is down? nothing better.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



jonoaries said:


> Very few MMA fights are as good as the highlights show. The majority of the fights are roll around contests.


Lay and Prays have been on the decline for quite awhile now and it's usually only the heavyweights who are prone to it. Last nights PPV showed though even that is on the severe decline. Dana hates them and the refs are more trained to spot lazy workers and put them on their feet and if the ref is slow to react the fans will let him know they are bored to death and start booing to have the ref stand them up.


----------



## Mr Eagles

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I enjoy UFC, but it bores me a lot of times unless the Heavyweights and Light Heavyweights fight because they have knockout ability. Not saying the others don't, of course they do, but a lot of fights go down to decision with both fighters looking perfectly fine.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Therapy said:


> Lay and Prays have been on the decline for quite awhile now and it's usually only the heavyweights who are prone to it. Last nights PPV showed though even that is on the severe decline. Dana hates them and the refs are more trained to spot lazy workers and put them on their feet and if the ref is slow to react the fans will let him know they are bored to death and start booing to have the ref stand them up.


Agreed, I think they've done a very good job of that.

Wish Marcus "The Irish Hand Grenade" Davis stuff fought. :sad:


----------



## darksideon

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

*I get the feeling that Brock saw just how pussified the wwe has become and now he wants no part of it, or it could just be Brock working an angle and Dana fell for it.*


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Therapy said:


> Lay and Prays have been on the decline for quite awhile now and it's usually only the heavyweights who are prone to it. Last nights PPV showed though even that is on the severe decline. Dana hates them and the refs are more trained to spot lazy workers and put them on their feet and if the ref is slow to react the fans will let him know they are bored to death and start booing to have the ref stand them up.


Yeah they have because UFC has implemented those bonuses "FIGHT of the night/KO of the night/SUB of the night" and they release "boring" fighters (regardless of record or talent). 

But I didn't order the event last night because I was bored by the prelims. The Dan Hardy fight was interesting but other than that nothing notable happened to me. 

I enjoy UFC when its on sometimes but I wouldn't spend money on it.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Everybody be getting seriously worked up in this thread lol.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



psx71 said:


> Get into it man. It gives you such a big adrenaline rush. In WWE, there's every so often you have those, but in UFC, it's every main-event. It's just so much more unpredictable. I've loved it, and I started watching it in 2011. Also, don't judge MMA just by the first event you watch if it's terrible. Too many people who do that.
> 
> There's usually free cards on TV that contain great fights. Check out UFC on Fox 4 in August, which should be great. They usually have a PPV a month, but sometimes they have two. Like in July, they have UFC 148 and 149, and in September they have 150 and 151. I highly recommand cheching out UFC 148 in July 7th as well. That card is guaranteed to be one of the greatest of all time.


I know what you mean, WWE is so boring at the moment, I have zero interest in checking out Raw tomorrow and I've not had this feeling in almost a year. With UFC, there's unpredictability and I can actually look forward towards the fighting rather than talking segments.



Brye said:


> If you wanna see some really entertaining old events I'd check out UFC 79 or 83. Both were epic cards, same with 86, imo. Also the best of '07 DVD (probably cheap now) has amazing fights on it.


I'll check them out, best thing with it is that I have hardly any knowledge of the fighters so it wont be predictable even if it's 5 years old.



ThePeoplezStunner said:


> Does anyone one think Brock is an asshole in real life ?


Better question is, who gives a fuck?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> Everybody be getting seriously worked up in this thread lol.


It's fucking hilarious right? :lmao


----------



## ProHexen

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I dont care if he goes back, i like to see him hurt people.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Choke2Death said:


> I'll check them out, best thing with it is that I have hardly any knowledge of the fighters so it wont be predictable even if it's 5 years old.


That's the best thing getting into the sport. Other than the occasional fight that you've heard about, everything is still new and you have no idea whose winning going in.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



ProHexen said:


> I dont care if he goes back, i like to see him hurt people.


How about if they hurt him?


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Choke2Death said:


> I'll check them out, best thing with it is that I have hardly any knowledge of the fighters so it wont be predictable even if it's 5 years old.


Even if you know all the fighters, it doesn't matter because UFC is completely unpredictable.

Case in point.. This guy giving this brutal kick at his last UFC fight (UFC 142)










Got his ass handed to him last night at UFC 146.. There are "odds" but predictable is one thing UFC is not.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Therapy said:


> Even if you know all the fighters, it doesn't matter because UFC is completely unpredictable.
> 
> Case in point.. This guy giving this brutal kick at his last UFC fight (UFC 142)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got his ass handed to him last night at UFC 146.. There are "odds" but predictable is one thing UFC is not.


Lol I would of backed up so fast.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

UFC is good. 

But it will never be as good as the attitude era never.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Hemen said:


> UFC is good.
> 
> But it will never be as good as the attitude era never.


This. Even tho it was random


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Cookie Monster said:


> It's fucking hilarious right? :lmao


It is indeed. Vince may be a lot of things but he isn't stupid enough to pay somebody $5 million without a non-compete clause lol. BUT DAT BORK IS GNA LEAVE DA WWE N GO BAK 2 DA UFC CUZ WWEE FUKED UP HIS STARYLINE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

how can you guys believe all this?

like Starbuck said, Vince isnt stupid to give Brock a 5mil contract where Brock can leave whenever he wants.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Wouldn't be the least bit surprised if Brock didn't have a non-compete clause in his contract.

Brock Lesnar rarely ever leaves his home if not for business. 

I suppose we'll hear more over the next few days.


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Hemen said:


> UFC is good.
> 
> But it will never be as good as the attitude era never.


Pride FC was the AE of MMA.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

LOL at you guys thinking Dana White is saying this for any other reason but to hype Lesnar's return.

Brock signed with the WWE and now he's unhappy and wants to back to MMA. It's not a very hard concept to understand.

He'll probally stay, collect his 5 mil, half *** everything and leave and go back to MMA in after Mania 29.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Then that's good. That is why the WWE have paid for him the year so he can fuck right off after he has made them a shit load of money.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Nobody said that he's leaving, signing with UFC or even WANTS to go back to UFC. Just the fact that he was there and Dana said that there's a chance and he wants him there. Simple, Dana is not going to play a fake wrestling angle if that's what people think. If he said that he's talking business with Brock, he's doing it. Some people took the "wrestling work" too hard. See the Jericho/Brazil thread for example.

IF Brock wants out? He can probably do it. Lesnar got everything he wanted in this deal.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Both are using each other. Brock is just taking a break to get back into UFC Champion shape, after Mania he will go back to UFC. I will be very surprised if Lesnar stays with WWE, but I prefer him as a UFC fighter.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Brock_Lock said:


> Pride FC was the AE of MMA.


It will never be something like the attitude era again.

The unpredictabilty.The storylines The blood. The midcarders like Val Venis, The pimp guy, sexy Chocolate. DX. Heel macmahon. Heel triple h with Stephanie. The Rock and Stonecold. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=11507515

In my opinion UFC is good, but attitude era will always be better than ufc.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Wouldn't be the least bit surprised if Brock didn't have a non-compete clause in his contract.
> 
> Brock Lesnar rarely ever leaves his home if not for business.
> 
> I suppose we'll hear more over the next few days.


Seriously? WWE would NOT, under any circumstances, sign that deal for anybody. Don't be silly. They're retarded at times but they still have shareholders to answer to not to mention they don't want to piss money down the drain so emphatically. 



GillbergReturns said:


> LOL at you guys thinking Dana White is saying this for any other reason but to hype Lesnar's return.
> 
> Brock signed with the WWE and now he's unhappy and wants to back to MMA. It's not a very hard concept to understand.
> 
> He'll probally stay, collect his 5 mil, half *** everything and leave and go back to MMA in after Mania 29.


I'm very sure Brock does want to go back and he has spoken with Dana White. That doesn't change the fact that from what we know, he signed for a year/a scheduled number of appearances and until he makes them, he isn't going anywhere. 



Rock316AE said:


> IF Brock wants out? He can probably do it. Lesnar got everything he wanted in this deal.


I know you like to think guys like Lesnar are calling all the shots and they probably are but not when it comes to this. If he signed the deal then he can't get out of it, it's as simple as that. All this supposed unhappiness on his part is all pure speculation anyways. For all we know he'll do his dates, collect his money and fuck off to UFC again and that's fine. It was probably going to happen again anyways. But don't be so naive as to think he can just walk away from a binding legal agreement because he wants to lol. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

He walked away from the last one and got away with it. He's A LOT more richer now than he was back in 04.

If he wanted to walk away, he could. Don't joke yourself thinking he couldn't.

Plus, his contract isn't the same as the other wrestlers. Its totally different.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

WWE would have to release him for him to go to UFC. 

But hey maybe BORK is playing up his storyline firing, and so is Dana. LOL


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> I know you like to think guys like Lesnar are calling all the shots and they probably are but not when it comes to this. If he signed the deal then he can't get out of it, it's as simple as that. All this supposed unhappiness on his part is all pure speculation anyways. For all we know he'll do his dates, collect his money and fuck off to UFC again and that's fine. It was probably going to happen again anyways. But don't be so naive as to think he can just walk away from a binding legal agreement because he wants to lol. *That's just ridiculous*.


You'd think people would realise this wouldn't you!? Oh and regarding the bolded part, it is Rock316AE after all..


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Would be a damn shame if he was to leave all of a sudden, the only reason I've tuned in to WWE recently is to see what unfolds with Lesnar. Will probably stop watching if he was to instantly leave. I'm sceptical though.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Dana playing up to a fake wrestling angle? Nah.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> Seriously? WWE would NOT, under any circumstances, sign that deal for anybody. Don't be silly. They're retarded at times but they still have shareholders to answer to not to mention they don't want to piss money down the drain so emphatically.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very sure Brock does want to go back and he has spoken with Dana White. That doesn't change the fact that from what we know, he signed for a year/a scheduled number of appearances and until he makes them, he isn't going anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you like to think guys like Lesnar are calling all the shots and they probably are but not when it comes to this. If he signed the deal then he can't get out of it, it's as simple as that. All this supposed unhappiness on his part is all pure speculation anyways. For all we know he'll do his dates, collect his money and fuck off to UFC again and that's fine. It was probably going to happen again anyways. But don't be so naive as to think he can just walk away from a binding legal agreement because he wants to lol. That's just ridiculous.


While I agree with you he is obligated to finish his contract, and that WWE is holding the cards the question is do you want Lesnar with the company if he doesn't want to be there?

I think it's obvious Lesnar and White see some big money matches still available for Brock so if Lesnar is indeed flirting with MMA you're not going to want him sh*tting on the company when he leaves.

You don't want a half ***ed Mania match like Goldberg v Lesnar was especially if he's going after the Streak.

You might as well just cut ties while you're ahead assuming it's financially possible. I can't tell you what the contractual details are.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Dana playing up to a fake wrestling angle? Nah.


Perhaps not, but would be funny lol.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I bet Dana's gonna be revealed to be the person behind Nexus and the guy that blew up Vince's limo.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



The-Rock-Says said:


> He walked away from the last one and got away with it. He's A LOT more richer now than he was back in 04.
> 
> If he wanted to walk away, he could. Don't joke yourself thinking he couldn't.
> 
> Plus, his contract isn't the same as the other wrestlers. Its totally different.


Me don't joke myself? I'm not the one being a mark like most of you in here. We don't even know what his contract is but WWE's lawyers wouldn't let them sign any deal as stupid as the one you think they agreed to lol. There isn't the slightest chance. This isn't fiction or kayfabe. We're talking legitimate business and legal practice here. Ridiculous contracts like that hardly exist. WWE weren't _that_ desperate that they would pay him $5 million to show up for 1 PPV, destroy 2 of their top stars and then have the option to leave whenever he wants lol. You and everybody else need to stop kidding yourselves.

@Gillberg - You're basing most of what you're saying here on the presumption that relations are bad between WWE and Brock and on what? Nothing lol. His program with HHH has barely even started yet. There was always the possibility that he would go back to UFC and there's nothing to stop him from thinking about and actually doing that when his WWE stint is up. But use a little bit of common sense here and take away all the speculation. Brock has signed with WWE and from all accounts has no issues at all with that deal. Why would he walk away?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Dana's the real higher power.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Of course not, but in this case, one of the reasons Cena won because they're afraid of Brock leaving before his deal so they want the video of their guy pinning "the UFC guy". That alone should tell you about the situation there and on Brock's contract. I'm sure that he's going to finish his deal and if not, working at least Summerslam, taking the money for the dates he worked and leaving. You can't make the guy work, especially this guy, he is calling the shots. This is not a WWE wrestler with a non-compete clause before he can go to TNA. He got the biggest contract for a part time wrestler ever, sponsors on his shirt, everything he wanted basically and all in his terms. I'm not even saying that he's leaving BTW. I can see him working WM29 and MAYBE, signing with UFC again in 2012 while he's still in WWE.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> Me don't joke myself? I'm not the one being a mark like most of you in here. We don't even know what his contract is but WWE's lawyers wouldn't let them sign any deal as stupid as the one you think they agreed to lol. There isn't the slightest chance. This isn't fiction or kayfabe. We're talking legitimate business and legal practice here. Ridiculous contracts like that hardly exist. WWE weren't _that_ desperate that they would pay him $5 million to show up for 1 PPV, destroy 2 of their top stars and then have the option to leave whenever he wants lol. You and everybody else need to stop kidding yourselves.
> 
> @Gillberg - You're basing most of what you're saying here on the presumption that relations are bad between WWE and Brock and on what? Nothing lol. His program with HHH has barely even started yet. There was always the possibility that he would go back to UFC and there's nothing to stop him from thinking about and actually doing that when his WWE stint is up. But use a little bit of common sense here and take away all the speculation. Brock has signed with WWE and from all accounts has no issues at all with that deal. Why would he walk away?


There's been all sorts of reports about Brock being upset about his booking. We also know he never cared that much about the wrestling business in the 1st place. 

He signed with WWE thinking his MMA days were over with, but it's kind of looking that might have changed. Him and White are seeing money matches and let's not forget that the guy he lost to was roiding so his esteem isn't as low as it was after the lost to Olastair.

I don't think he's going to walk away. Nobody walks away from 5 mil. Dana White is not going to be able to sign him until the WWE contract is over with. He has nothing to gain from walking out. Now will he half *** everything until his contract runs up and then bolt to MMA trashing WWE immediately afterwards. Well he's done that before so why I'm supposed to believe it won't happen again?


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Rock316AE said:


> Of course not, but in this case, one of the reasons Cena won because they're afraid of Brock leaving before his deal so they want the video of their guy pinning "the UFC guy". That alone should tell you about the situation there and on Brock's contract. I'm sure that he's going to finish his deal and if not, working at least Summerslam, taking the money for the dates he worked and leaving. You can't make the guy work, especially this guy, he is calling the shots. This is not a WWE wrestler with a non-compete clause before he can go to TNA. He got the biggest contract for a part time wrestler ever, sponsors on his shirt, everything he wanted basically and all in his terms. I'm not even saying that he's leaving BTW. *I can see him working WM29 and MAYBE, signing with UFC again in 2012 while he's still in WWE.*


Do you mean signing closer to Wrestlemania, just to bring more publicity?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

THIS IS ALL HHH FAULT.


----------



## volunteer75

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Good riddance.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Rock316AE said:


> Of course not, but in this case, one of the reasons Cena won because they're afraid of Brock leaving before his deal so they want the video of their guy pinning "the UFC guy". That alone should tell you about the situation there and on Brock's contract. I'm sure that he's going to finish his deal and if not, working at least Summerslam, taking the money for the dates he worked and leaving. You can't make the guy work, especially this guy, he is calling the shots. This is not a WWE wrestler with a non-compete clause before he can go to TNA. He got the biggest contract for a part time wrestler ever, sponsors on his shirt, everything he wanted basically and all in his terms. I'm not even saying that he's leaving BTW. I can see him working WM29 and MAYBE, signing with UFC again in 2012 while he's still in WWE.


Brock could have agreed to put Cena over for all we know. He could have had no problem at all with doing that and losing to whoever else within reason. We don't know. Yes it was silly but he isn't there to protect his WWE reputation, he's there to make money. It's exactly what you're saying about his contract that should also lead you to believe that he won't be allowed to go anywhere else or damage WWE in any other way. You think they would make so many concessions if they weren't getting them in return? They can't make him work but why does anybody even think this? If he had such a problem losing to Cena then he simply wouldn't have done it if he has all this power that you say he has. This whole conversation is just pointless. A former UFC Champion showed up at a UFC event and possibly wants to go back. Why is this news? Some of you are making a much bigger deal of this than it really is.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Rock316AE said:


> Of course not, but in this case, one of the reasons Cena won because they're afraid of Brock leaving before his deal so they want the video of their guy pinning "the UFC guy".


How the hell do you know that? :lmao

And a Dave Meltzer podcast isn't a valid source.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> Brock could have agreed to put Cena over for all we know. He could have had no problem at all with doing that and losing to whoever else within reason. We don't know. Yes it was silly but he isn't there to protect his WWE reputation, he's there to make money. It's exactly what you're saying about his contract that should also lead you to believe that he won't be allowed to go anywhere else or damage WWE in any other way. You think they would make so many concessions if they weren't getting them in return? They can't make him work but why does anybody even think this? If he had such a problem losing to Cena then he simply wouldn't have done it if he has all this power that you say he has. This whole conversation is just pointless. A former UFC Champion showed up at a UFC event and possibly wants to go back. Why is this news? Some of you are making a much bigger deal of this than it really is.


It's a big deal because of Dana White's comments.

It shows that both of them see big money matches still available.

Yeah that's only going to happen when he's done with the WWE, but this stuff matters because it effects the quality of the product.

Lesnar is feuding with the top guys, main eventing premiere PPVS, and more likely than not has a date with the streak at the end. 

If his mind is elsewhere we're not going to like the results and WWE runs the risk of him airing out his grievances again afterwards.

All I'm saying is it's time to sit down with Brock and if wants to go back to MMA make it happen.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



GillbergReturns said:


> It's a big deal because of Dana White's comments.
> 
> It shows that both of them see big money matches still available.
> 
> Yeah that's only going to happen when he's done with the WWE, but this stuff matters because it effects the quality of the product.
> 
> Lesnar is feuding with the top guys, main eventing premiere PPVS, and more likely than not has a date with the streak at the end.
> 
> If his mind is elsewhere we're not going to like the results and WWE runs the risk of him airing out his grievances again afterwards.
> 
> All I'm saying is it's time to sit down with Brock and if wants to go back to MMA make it happen.


I don't see how it effects the quality of the future product at all actually. If there are big money UFC matches available for him then he can do them all he wants. What does it matter if he does them now or next year? He's still going to get to do them. What's that got to do with WWE? Nothing. What will happen if Brock leaves and badmouths WWE again? Nothing. This is wrestling we're talking about here, it hardly has any credibility with the mainstream to begin with. Brock saying he used them for a payday won't make a dent to them considering they were recently called barely above pornography by a paper the other day. Why is it time to sit down with him? Because you have made an assumption based on your speculations about what is going on? Lol. Come on.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Dave Meltzer is a valid source. He actually talks to people in the company. 

Lol, people still questioning Meltzer.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> I don't see how it effects the quality of the future product at all actually. If there are big money UFC matches available for him then he can do them all he wants. What does it matter if he does them now or next year? He's still going to get to do them. What's that got to do with WWE? Nothing. What will happen if Brock leaves and badmouths WWE again? Nothing. This is wrestling we're talking about here, it hardly has any credibility with the mainstream to begin with. Brock saying he used them for a payday won't make a dent to them considering they were recently called barely above pornography by a paper the other day. Why is it time to sit down with him? Because you have made an assumption based on your speculations about what is going on? Lol. Come on.


He might half ass what he does with Triple H, Undertaker etc like he did with Goldberg at Wrestlemania 2004.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

This is not about the result of the Cena match, it was more about the entire year after the match. Brock agreed to put Cena over? probably, but there was also the stretcher spot that Cena forgot and just cut a promo like nothing happened. We don't know every detail there. My point is just that if Brock wants to get out at any cost? he can do it, and WWE are preparing for that, they know who they signed. 

The current buzz about a Lesnar return started from a Dana interview after the PPV saying that they're going to talk business and that he wants Brock back and there's a chance of that happening. 



Brye said:


> How the hell do you know that? :lmao
> 
> And a Dave Meltzer podcast isn't a valid source.


So I guess you need to close every news thread on this forum because 99% of that is from his website, radio show or newsletter. Dana White himself got mad about Meltzer writing something about their current FOX ratings, so yeah, he's talking to the actual people and Dana proved it.


----------



## GOON

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Dave Meltzer is a valid source. He actually talks to people in the company.
> 
> Lol, people still questioning Meltzer.


Don't get discouraged. The people bagging on BIG DAVE probably can't afford a subscription in the first place and hate on the stuff they cannot afford.

And yeah, there are loads of marks/GEEKS getting worked by Vince McMahon, Paul Heyman, Dana White, and Brock Lesnar ITT. Brock never leaves his home except for business, yet ignoring the fact that he is playing up his "firing" from the WWE by going to an UFC event, thus doing business.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I think the reason Brock vs Goldberg ended up disappointing is because they were bothered by the crowd. They heard the "You sold out" chants and stood there for five minutes before locking up. It probably got to Brock and he decided to half-ass it in spite of the fans. Add to that the middle-fingers which I heard was unscripted.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Dave Meltzer is a valid source. He actually talks to people in the company.
> 
> Lol, people still questioning Meltzer.


In my time here I have seen a ridiculous amount of things Dave Meltzer has reported be wrong. So yes, I question him. Were all of them actually from the Observer? Probably not. But I still question some of the Observer's reports.



Rock316AE said:


> So I guess you need to close every news thread on this forum because 99% of that is from his website, radio show or newsletter. *Dana White himself got mad about Meltzer writing something about their current FOX ratings, so yeah, he's talking to the actual people and Dana proved it.*


Isn't it fairly easy to find info on ratings like that? Unless you're talking about something different.


Read a Meltzer article and suddenly you think you're affiliated with the business. And considering that all the "news" is technically just rumors, I have no reason to close the threads.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Dave Meltzer is a valid source. He actually talks to people in the company.
> 
> Lol, people still questioning Meltzer.


Lol, people taking absolutely everything he says as Gospel. 



The Hardcore Show said:


> He might half ass what he does with Triple H, Undertaker etc like he did with Goldberg at Wrestlemania 2004.


If he does then they can deal with that when it happens but there is absolutely no reason for anybody to think that he would. 



Rock316AE said:


> This is not about the result of the Cena match, it was more about the entire year after the match. Brock agreed to put Cena over? probably, but there was also the stretcher spot that Cena forgot and just cut a promo like nothing happened. We don't know every detail there. My point is just that if Brock wants to get out at any cost? he can do it, and WWE are preparing for that, they know who they signed.
> 
> The current buzz about a Lesnar return started from a Dana interview after the PPV saying that they're going to talk business and that he wants Brock back and there's a chance of that happening.


We don't know every detail which is why it's silly to sit here and speculate about it, especially to the extent that people think there needs to be a serious sit down to talk about it all. Nobody is telling me why Brock would want to leave. He isn't some dumb mark lol. He's there for the money and as much as him losing to Cena fucked us off, I doubt he cares all that much and especially if he's going back to UFC. What's the big deal about him talking business with his former boss though? I'm still not getting how this is making so many of you believe that he wants out. He went to the show and they talked about potential future business. Again, so what? There was always the chance of him going back so I don't see why it's news and has caused so many of you to freak out and think he's ready to leave because he's unhappy with WWE.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

The reason Lesnar attended was probably because there was a chance (albeit a _*VERY*_ small one) that Mir would have won the title that night. Remember, anything is possible in a UFC fight, no matter the odds that one guy has over another.

And you know what would have happened if Mir did win the title? Lesnar would have gone right up there into the octagon, and challenged him right there. I guarantee you that Brock was sitting there hoping Mir would win, so that he has an easy access to a UFC title match. I *guarantee* you that would have happened.

And you know what? Dana would have given him it too, without facing anyone else in a No. 1 contedership fight first. Mir/Lesnar III would be MASSIVE money in another title fight, and I'm sure Dana wouldn't care about Cormier or Valasquez at all. Money talks. Sure he would get massive backlash from MMA fans, but he wouldn't be able to hear them over the gigantic buyrates that Mir vs. Lesnar would do.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

For now, it's all speculation, just typical internet buzz about a big event. Lesnar is a smart businessman, he works for money and he's not ashamed to admit it(I can appreciate him for that)which is why I'm saying that he's going to work until WM 2013. The UFC business can be in the middle, after, or instead. Who knows. Not everyday there's a situation like that in the wrestling/MMA world with two bosses like Dana and Vince and a star like Lesnar, it's understandable. 



Brye said:


> Isn't it fairly easy to find info on ratings like that? Unless you're talking about something different.





> *Dana White attacks criticism of ratings decline for UFC on Fox 3, lambasts reporter Dave Meltzer *
> 
> Dana White isn't happy with the reaction from MMA media regarding the ratings for the UFC on Fox 3 event on May 5. In a new video blog post on Monday night, he showed a pre-recorded rant that would have been used on Fuel TV's "UFC Tonight" program, but with the UFC on Fuel 3 card on Tuesday that show is off for the week. In said rant, he went off on one writer in particular, Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer, and formerly of Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> While he focused part of his rant on giving figures as to why the show was successful, he ripped into Meltzer over an article he wrote on the subject that essentially stated that the UFC and Fox were "blowing it" with how low the show drew. His criticisms led to the following from White:
> 
> "Dave Meltzer wrote this huge story, a doom and gloom story about how the UFC and Fox are blowing this thing, because of the numbers that came out," White began. "First of foremost, Dave, you know I like you, I respect you, but you just lost your job at Yahoo!; and you want to give us business advice? I'm actually writing a story next week that I'm gonna put out, about all the things I think you could have done to keep your job at Yahoo!. That story's coming out next week Dave, you might wanna read it, OK?"
> 
> White then put his own spin on the numbers from the event, urging everyone to "do their homework" before reacting so negatively. He stated that the Fox broadcast was the #1 program in all of the UFC's key male demos, and while it was beaten in total viewers by Shark Tank and NCIS that night, both programs saw a majority of their viewership come from viewers 50 and older.
> 
> Additionally, White said the broadcast outperformed the NBA Playoffs across the board. Furthermore, he said that television viewership as a whole was down 10 million viewers from the first Fox show the UFC put on. Meaning, 10 million less viewers were at home watching any form of television. He placed that on it being Cinco de Mayo and the opening of The Avengers, which had the biggest opening weekend in movie history.
> 
> Because of all that, he decried the "doom and gloom" reports, especially that of Meltzer's, and ripped into any thought of negativity on the numbers. Check out the full rant below:


Dave Meltzer is not some kid with a cheap website and copy/paste "reports", he's doing it for 30 years now and has connections with all the big dogs of the wrestling and MMA world, past and present.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Rock316AE said:


> For now, it's all speculation, just typical internet buzz about a big event. Lesnar is a smart businessman, he works for money and he's not ashamed to admit it(I can appreciate him for that)which is why I'm saying that he's going to work until WM 2013. The UFC business can be in the middle, after, or instead. Who knows. Not everyday there's a situation like that in the wrestling/MMA world with two bosses like Dana and Vince and a star like Lesnar, it's understandable.


Lesnar is a smart businessman, yes and so is WWE despite some of their actions to the contrary. I get people wanting to discuss what may/may not happen but keep it within reason ffs. Nobody has any reason to believe Brock is unhappy/wants to leave so creating a huge mess like this because he spoke to Dana White at a UFC PPV is just stupid to me.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Dana vs. Vinnie Mac in a lumberjack bra and panties UFC Heavyweight Championship on a pole in the Octagon match pls


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Wouldn't see Vince cut a promo on journalist like that.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Green Light said:


> Dana vs. Vinnie Mac in a lumberjack bra and panties UFC Heavyweight Championship on a pole in the Octagon match pls


This will lead to the return of Shane to air punch the fuck out of everybody who goes after his daddy.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> This will lead to the return of Shane to air punch the fuck out of everybody who goes after his daddy.


Which would lead to Vince turning on Shane and cutting another 'I wish you were never born' promo.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Vince/Dana 
Rock/Jones 
HHH/Velasquez

You can do a nice dream card.


----------



## HeathSlater#1fan

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

This is proof that Kayfabe lives. It's all a work guys settle down.


----------



## JerichoH20

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Watched UFC 146 yesterday, was kinda suprised to see Brock there. I wouldnt be suprised if he would go back there, it would benefit both UFC and Lesnar. When Lesnar was in UFC he brought massive buys of PPV
s. And if Lesnar wants to go back, i think he should, i would be intrested. But i do like seeing him in WWE also.


----------



## CandyAssets

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Rock316AE said:


> Vince/Dana
> Rock/Jones
> HHH/Velasquez
> 
> You can do a nice dream card.


Seriously though, why don't you try to be a promoter? You seem to have a good business sense of both industries.

Just imagine a Rock316AE wrestling promotion. No skinny ROH part time garbage men. Just real wrestlers and larger-than-life personalities.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



CandyAssets said:


> Seriously though, why don't you try to be a promoter? You seem to have a good business sense of both industries.
> 
> Just imagine a Rock316AE wrestling promotion. No skinny ROH part time garbage men. Just real wrestlers and larger-than-life personalities.


The wrestling would probably be fucking awful though.


----------



## CandyAssets

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Cookie Monster said:


> The wrestling would probably be fucking awful though.


How do you say that?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



CandyAssets said:


> How do you say that?


The wrestling would probably be fucking awful though.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

What the fuck is going on?!


----------



## CandyAssets

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Cookie Monster said:


> The wrestling would probably be fucking awful though.


Why is that? We won't have pretentious jelly legged wrestling "technicians" like Punk or Bryan, but guys who actually know their craft. You know Rock316AE's also a huge Angle/Benoit mark too right?


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

What in the entire phuck is goin on where this thread is 517 pages long???!


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



CandyAssets said:


> Why is that? We won't have pretentious jelly legged wrestling "technicians" like Punk or Bryan, but guys who actually know their craft. You know Rock316AE's also a huge Angle/Benoit mark too right?


What about promos and storylines?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



CandyAssets said:


> Why is that? We won't have pretentious jelly legged wrestling "technicians" like Punk or Bryan, but guys who actually know their craft. You know Rock316AE's also a huge Angle/Benoit mark too right?


What "big wrestlers" would you have in this promotion? Ones who can actually go. Bryan who is probably one if, if not the best WRESTLER (in a WRESTLING company) in the world at the moment. You mention Angle and Benoit who yes are/were fucking excellent wrestlers but Bryan is right up there with them for sure.

You have superstars like Tyson Kidd, Shelton Benjamin and many others who aren't BIG guys but they boy do they go in the ring. I'd much rather see these guys who entertain me in a wrestling capacity, in a wrestling ring, where I want to watch WRESTLING than big guys.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I'm surprised Dana didn't have Mir go over Santos in their fight. Mir has beaten Lesnar and Lesnar has beaten Mir so a third match would be huge especially if it was for the title. If I was Dana, I'd definitely book Lesnar to win the third fight. It would be huge.



Rock316AE said:


> Vince/Dana
> Rock/Jones
> HHH/Velasquez
> 
> You can do a nice dream card.


If anyone from UFC is gonna face Rock it should be Chael. The promos alone would be epic as fuck.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I'd mark for a Vince/Dana match lol would suck real bad but the trash talking would be awesome 8*D


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Rock vs Overrem would be MONEY after he gets done with Brock!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

How in the hell people think Rock316AE is smart at anything is beyond me. That dude is a clown.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Wow talking about my promotion? I will probably put the small wrestlers in their own division, for the CW title. Then the main event workers against each other. It's more about the actual look for me, you can bring any statistic you want, a guy like Benoit would be in the main roster because he looked like a believable beast. Not to mention, Angle/Benoit are the best of all time of course.

The Rock vs Chael Sonnen is classic, you can put their first segment on PPV lol. But, Sonnen like Obama is basically a Rock wannabe. Rock needs to do Jericho's gimmick, reality based.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Rock316AE said:


> Wow talking about my promotion? I will probably put the small wrestlers in their own division, for the CW title. Then the main event workers against each other. It's more about the actual look for me, you can bring any statistic you want, a guy like Benoit would be in the main roster because he looked like a believable beast. Not to mention, Angle/Benoit are the best of all time of course.
> 
> The Rock vs Chael Sonnen is classic, you can put their first segment on PPV lol. But, Sonnen like Obama is basically a Rock wannabe. Rock needs to do Jericho's gimmick, reality based.


LOL, would there be drug tests?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Chicago Warrior said:


> LOL, would there be drug tests?


Only for the guys I don't like, just like Vince.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Chicago Warrior said:


> LOL, would there be drug tests?


Of course not. His wrestling business is based on look :lmao


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Is Rock a democrat? If so, in 2016 the presidential race should be Rock vs Chael, and in a huge swerve, whoever wins ends up declaring the loser as their Vice President. Chael/Rock 2016!


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I am just glad none of us run a MMA/Wrestling promotion to be fucking honest.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



jonoaries said:


> If I'm Vince, I ask Dana for $8-15m to buy out Lesnar's contract and let him go.


And If I was Dana, I'd ask Vince if he was high on crack. Especially considering that Brock's current Deal is for "only" $5 Million.


----------



## erikstans07

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Carcass said:


> I'm surprised Dana didn't have Mir go over Santos in their fight. Mir has beaten Lesnar and Lesnar has beaten Mir so a third match would be huge especially if it was for the title. If I was Dana, I'd definitely book Lesnar to win the third fight. It would be huge.


 You don't seriously believe that MMA is fixed, do you?


----------



## lesje

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Carcass said:


> I'm surprised Dana didn't have Mir go over Santos in their fight. Mir has beaten Lesnar and Lesnar has beaten Mir so a third match would be huge especially if it was for the title. If I was Dana, I'd definitely book Lesnar to win the third fight. It would be huge.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone from UFC is gonna face Rock it should be Chael. The promos alone would be epic as fuck.


You are trolling, right?


----------



## Ray

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I'm kind of curious as how to a "fixed" MMA company would work now. Shit would be cray :lmao


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Kurt Angle was an Olympic Gold medalist. When you have that under your title *** kicker is assumed.

Was never a Benoit guy. Upper end mid carder at best. Occasional title shot is fine but never deserved to have a show featured around him.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



psx71 said:


> I'm kind of curious as how to a "fixed" MMA company would work now. Shit would be cray :lmao


Probably the same way Price FC worked.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

--Brock Lesnar and Dana White met last night.. We don't have any details other than the meeting did not go well.. If Lesnar being at UFC is mentioned on Raw, then I'd guess it's WWE angle.. If it's not, then it's anyone's guess what the game being played is, other than there is a game being played.

Dave


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Meh.. Sounds like Dave is just writing something for the sake of writing something.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



The-Rock-Says said:


> --Brock Lesnar and Dana White met last night.. We don't have any details other than the meeting did not go well.. If Lesnar being at UFC is mentioned on Raw, then I'd guess it's WWE angle.. If it's not, then it's anyone's guess what the game being played is, other than there is a game being played.
> 
> Dave


Lol, I want Dana to shoot on Meltzer again please.


----------



## Funaki7

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Brock Lesnar being at UFC 146 isn't anything to do with WWE. Both Brock and Dana wouldnt be using UFC to put over WWE thiings.

Brock never turned up to watch fights, and when asked why Brock was there, Dana said "I don't know". When asked if he'd fight again, Dana said "Probably". He followed it up by saying that it means something, but he can't say what it means. He also said that he hasnt spoke with Brock yet.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

He also added 

-P.S Fuck you Dana, UFC= minus RATINGZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.-


----------



## brianbell25

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

We will know for sure tomorrow night on Raw. If it is mentioned on Raw that Lesnar was at the UFC PPV, I guarantee it's all part of the storyline, an attempt to make the fans truly believe that Lesnar quit the WWE and is no longer under contract. 

I would imagine the UFC got a little something from Vince when they allowed the WWE to even mention Lesnar's UFC ties in the first place. This could be the UFC's way or returning the favor.


----------



## Scandall

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



brianbell25 said:


> I would imagine the UFC got a little something from Vince when they allowed the WWE to even mention Lesnar's UFC ties in the first place. This could be the UFC's way or returning the favor.


You seriously think WWE had to pay to mention the UFC? So if you had LeBron James on the show you couldn't mention that he was an NBA player? Or had anything to do with Miami Heat?


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

LOL.. Brock is not going back to UFC to get his ass handed to him. Brock is a smart guy and I think he knows when to pull the plug. He cares about his health and family much more than his UFC or WWE career or money. Brock is not a type of a guy who wants to fame or be under the "spotlight" either, he has absolutely no good reason or motivation in going back to UFC when he knows that the H.W division is full of great competitors and he is not 100% and will never be 100% due to his diverticulitis disease, which means he will never be able to compete at the level that H.W division of UFC requires currently.

If he was actually leaving the WWE for UFC (which I HIGHLY doubt), he would have waited for his WWE contract to end first. He is not a 25 yr old kid anymore, he wouldnt just leave WWE like that. 

All this is just to promote his feud with Triple H and create alot of buzz around Lesnar and WWE has definitely approved this move. Lesnar shows up at UFC event, fans follow him back to the WWE(when he returns) simple as that. 

The only thing I cant understand is, Why would Dana help WWE with this angle? Is this some sort of a business deal or just a favour to a friend (Lesnar)? Or maybe because he agreed to this because he wanted to attract the WWE's target market to his product.

Whatever it is, I doubt Lesnar will ever compete in the octagon. IF he does go back to UFC I think he may become the ambassador of the UFC or a commentator or a MMA guru or something but not a competitor, because honestly there is no point in coming out of retirement for Lesnar.


----------



## The Streak

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Why would he go back when he's earning ridiculous money and taking next to no damage to his already fucked body in the WWE? Doesn't make sense. Dirt sheets jumping on nothing of note imo.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Brock Lesnar Thread (all Lesnar-related discussion) *NO MORE THREADS**



123bigdave said:


> Jesus Christ man, your posts are so arrogant. No offence, but people are entitled to their opinions. You are not the only person the watches MMA!!!!
> 
> Every post I have read by you consists of arrogance.
> 
> Cop on with it.


*Well fuck. You can go by facts or you can go by opinion... which do you prefer? *


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Brock is more valuable to UFC than WWE, Dana will do much more for Brock than Vince would because Brock is just far more profitable as a MMA guy than wrestler. When he fights on UFC PPVs, buyrates spike up by about 500k (totalling 1 million on average) on his own behalf, that's more than double the amount that a WWE PPV does in total. However, his match at ER only drew around 250k buyrates, up from 200k from last year but still. Given that WWEs PPV buyrates are about 10-20% lower on average this year compared to 2011 (so let's assume they would draw about 180k without him) you can say that he only drew an extra 70k buys at best, that's maybe much for a single star by WWE standards, but peanuts and lolworthy compared to what he draws for UFC. Even the UFC fans care more about him than WWE fans, he gets booed out of the building there while in WWE he gets no ovation at all apart from his debut.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Nothing really to do with Lesnar.

Just wanted to laugh at whoever it is that said Punk and Bryan suck while praising Angle and Benoit. Punk is better than Angle, and Bryan will end up better than Benoit.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Loudness said:


> Brock is more valuable to UFC than WWE, Dana will do much more for Brock than Vince would because Brock is just far more profitable as a MMA guy than wrestler. When he fights on UFC PPVs, buyrates spike up by about 500k (totalling 1 million on average) on his own behalf, that's more than double the amount that a WWE PPV does in total. However, his match at ER only drew around 250k buyrates, up from 200k from last year but still. Given that WWEs PPV buyrates are about 10-20% lower on average this year compared to 2011 (so let's assume they would draw about 180k without him) you can say that he only drew an extra 70k buys at best, that's maybe much for a single star by WWE standards, but peanuts and lolworthy compared to what he draws for UFC. *Even the UFC fans care more about him than WWE fans, he gets booed out of the building there while in WWE he gets no ovation at all apart from his debut.*


Have noticed this, too. Lesnar rarely gets much of a reaction. It's kind of interesting. Although I think the storyline with Heyman as his surrogante _will_ translate to more heat on him, just like Heyman working as his mouthpiece ten years ago did.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



DesolationRow said:


> Have noticed this, too. Lesnar rarely gets much of a reaction. It's kind of interesting. Although I think the storyline with Heyman as his surrogante _will_ translate to more heat on him, just like Heyman working as his mouthpiece ten years ago did.


I think wrestling fans have moved on from him because he didn't have the longetivity of others, he was huge while he was there, getting a push that can only be rivaled by Hogan/Austin/Rock/Taker/Goldberg but he only stayed for two years so he doesn't really have a legend status despite all his accomplishments he made compared to other guys of similar status who needed far longer to accomplish the same as he did but got to entertain the fans for far longer periods, you could almost say he was the biggest and most succesful flash in the pan of all time.

It's kinda ironic if you think about his public association, when he joined UFC he was "that fake WWE guy" and to a lot of fans he still is that, I remember him flipping the fans off after his win against Mir as he was playing a heel in a sports entertainment environment and cutting a pissed promo when he lost to him in their first bout. His return to WWE is basically the same, except with reverse roles, during his match with Cena he barely used any traditional pro wrestling moves, doing far stiffer shots than what's normally acceptable and ground and pound, applying the kimura and wearing UFC gear.


----------



## Duponh

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Loudness said:


> I think wrestling fans have moved on from him because he didn't have the longetivity of others, he was huge while he was there, getting a push that can only be rivaled by Hogan/Austin/Rock/Taker/Goldberg but he only stayed for two years so he doesn't really have a legend status despite all his accomplishments he made compared to other guys of similar status who needed far longer to accomplish the same as he did but got to entertain the fans for far longer periods, you could almost say *he was the biggest and most succesful flash in the pan of all time.*
> 
> It's kinda ironic if you think about his public association, when he joined UFC he was "that fake WWE guy" and to a lot of fans he still is that, I remember him flipping the fans off after his win against Mir as he was playing a heel in a sports entertainment environment and cutting a pissed promo when he lost to him in their first bout. His return to WWE is basically the same, except with reverse roles, during his match with Cena he barely used any traditional pro wrestling moves, doing far stiffer shots than what's normally acceptable and ground and pound, applying the kimura and wearing UFC gear.



This post is pretty spot on except that part. Biggest & successful "flash in the pan" would be Ultimate Warrior or Goldberg in 98. Lesnar, even with the monster push, didnt draw much in 2003.

Brock Lesnar draws big as a Fighter not so much as character.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Loudness said:


> His return to WWE is basically the same, except with reverse roles, during his match with Cena he barely used any traditional pro wrestling moves, doing far stiffer shots than what's normally acceptable and ground and pound, applying the kimura and *wearing UFC gear.*


*MMA gear  UFC is a company, not a sport.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Rock316AE said:


> Vince/Dana
> Rock/Jones
> HHH/Velasquez
> 
> You can do a nice dream card.


I'm a Trips fan and all but he'd get fucking murdered in UFC, MURDERED lol. A fighter he is not.

Brock's reactions aren't spectacular by any means but I think that's because people want to see him fight, not talk. Anytime he gets physical people more than react. Just look at his attacks on Cena and his attack on HHH. The place went nuts every time. People want to see him fight, not talk. Bringing in Heyman to do the talking for him, well, that solves the problem perfectly because people will want to see Heyman talk, not fight lol. Heyman as the mouthpiece for the beast makes perfect sense and I can't wait for an actual proper promo between he and HHH. Things could get mighty interesting lol.


----------



## eireace

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> I'm a Trips fan and all but he'd get fucking murdered in UFC, MURDERED lol. A fighter he is not.
> 
> Brock's reactions aren't spectacular by any means but I think that's because people want to see him fight, not talk. Anytime he gets physical people more than react. Just look at his attacks on Cena and his attack on HHH. The place went nuts every time. People want to see him fight, not talk. Bringing in Heyman to do the talking for him, well, that solves the problem perfectly because people will want to see Heyman talk, not fight lol. Heyman as the mouthpiece for the beast makes perfect sense and I can't wait for an actual proper promo between he and HHH. Things could get mighty interesting lol.


Totally Agree.

Hope they use Brock a bit more wisely in this next feud, Heyman does the talking and Brock does the destroying. Brock always works best when he is causing destruction, Brock v Trips should be great match and Heyman v Trips should be a great verbal dual.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I think its probably something small and that has been blown out of proportion. Dana probably wants to use the Brock Lesnar name and images for future, maybe for DVD's, maybe for UFC Games and Merchandise and even just showing him in the opening credits. 

A bit like the deal Brock struck with WWE last year *while he was still contracted to UFC* and maybe just keeps them on good terms for a return of some kind in the future (I doubt he'll fight again)

It won't be mentioned on RAW because it has nothing to do with them.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

As for Lesnar's reactions, I think it says a lot about his heel performances, he turned Chicago on him because of how awesome and brutal he was, he got sympathy on Cena. Played his part to perfection and did exactly what Vince wanted. He wasn't supposed to get huge babyface reactions. That's what happens when you got a real believable person performing and not a goofy character doing fake angry faces. 



Starbuck said:


> I'm a Trips fan and all but he'd get fucking murdered in UFC, MURDERED lol. A fighter he is not.


Just a dream card. 

When you think about it, they can do Lesnar vs HHH at Summerslam in a "Lion's den" match. It will look like a desperate attempt to copy UFC because they're much bigger than WWE unlike 98-99 but whatever, this match can help sell the match better than just a NoDQ stipulation.


----------



## 123bigdave

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Rush said:


> *MMA gear  UFC is a company, not a sport.


UFC have their own specific gear.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Rock316AE said:


> Just a dream card.
> 
> When you think about it, they can do Lesnar vs HHH at Summerslam in a "Lion's den" match. It will look like a desperate attempt to copy UFC because they're much bigger than WWE unlike 98-99 but whatever, this match can help sell the match better than just a NoDQ stipulation.


I think they should go the Unsanctioned Match route for Lesnar/Trips. Have Lesnar say that he doesn't want to be responsible for what he does to HHH in the match and that if HHH really wants to fight him, if he's brave enough, have an unsanctioned match where he can't hide behind the WWE and regular rules etc.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Lesnar wasn't much of a draw back in 03?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Lesnar wasn't much of a draw back in 03?


He was big time. Lesnar was becoming a bigger draw every year in his WWE run, in 2003 he had the most 10k+ gates in the industry as a SmackDown wrestler and like Vince said in his OTR interview, Brock was just becoming a box office draw, he was one of the biggest of the decade in his short time and would have been THE biggest of the decade if he was staying as the top star in the company for more than two years. SmackDown brand with Lesnar and Angle was drawing bigger house shows than RAW almost always and ratings were close with SD winning a few times.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Duponh said:


> This post is pretty spot on except that part. Biggest & successful "flash in the pan" would be Ultimate Warrior or Goldberg in 98. Lesnar, even with the monster push, didnt draw much in 2003.
> 
> Brock Lesnar draws big as a Fighter not so much as character.


Oh, because I read this, and... I am not all that familiar with this stuff, so something like this would have come across as a shock to me considering how entertaining Lesnar's run in the WWE was.


----------



## Duponh

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Lesnar wasn't much of a draw back in 03?


No he wasnt. He was in the top drawing match of Wrestlemania 19 and the buyrate turned to be lowest ever. Smackdown attendance was suffering in 2003 as arenas were half empty. Obviously Vince mcmahon expected him to be a mega-draw but business was still down with him on top. 

He went to UFC and "DOUBLED" their PPV buys but couldnt make a difference in WWE. 



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Oh, because I read this, and... I am not all that familiar with this stuff, so something like this would have come across as a shock to me considering how entertaining Lesnar's run in the WWE was.


Entertaining? Yes. His feud with Taker is one of my favorite smackdown feuds but not the "biggest" or "successful" run as he failed to move business even with a MEGA push. 

Kinda like Punk's current reign. Good-great matches, charismatic character etc... but he is not drawing.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Oh, because I read this, and... I am not all that familiar with this stuff, so something like this would have come across as a shock to me considering how entertaining Lesnar's run in the WWE was.


It's not even close to reality so no. Lesnar in one year was the closest thing to the amazing Goldberg rise in 98 and the top guy in the business since Summerslam 2002.


----------



## Duponh

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

He was the closest to Goldberg only in terms of the biggest MEGA Push anyone ever received since Goldberg in 98. Goldberg single-handedly kept WCW consistent in ratings and gave WWF run for their money as competition.

Brock was far FAR from that. Goldberg in his prime was a Mega-draw in the league of Austin/Hogan. Brock was not even close to that.


----------



## Mr Eagles

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Kayfabe really gets to people sometimes.

http://...............com/articles/...e-was-a-horrible-career-move-for-brock-lesnar


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Mr Eagles said:


> Kayfabe really gets to people sometimes.
> 
> http://...............com/articles/...e-was-a-horrible-career-move-for-brock-lesnar


Lol, the so called "analyst" who wrote that article:


----------



## The Streak

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

This drawing business is such an IWC myth. It's the show and the structure of it that draws, not the wrestlers on their own. People that watch or don't watch are wwe fans, not cm punk or brock lesnar fans. If the product appeals and entertains then they'll get money and ratings. If they had compelling, logical and realistic storylines then they'd be getting bigger ratings. It isn't as simple as saying one man with the belt doesn't draw crowds, bullshit.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Duponh said:


> No he wasnt. He was in the top drawing match of Wrestlemania 19 and the buyrate turned to be lowest ever. Smackdown attendance was suffering in 2003 as arenas were half empty. Obviously Vince mcmahon expected him to be a mega-draw but business was still down with him on top.
> 
> He went to UFC and "DOUBLED" their PPV buys but couldnt make a difference in WWE.


Yep, never seen anything that suggest he was a big draw either. And absolutly not in 2003.
WWE as a business in 2003 was bad. Ratings were going down pretty fast. Attendance was horrible, even todays attendance is up by 2000 people since that time. They could do houseshows that barely had 1000 people in it, despite the fact that many of the bigger names were still doing house shows.
Brock could have become a big draw eventually, but he was in WWE for only 2 years. 

You can find old house shows reports from 2003:


*Very poor crowd with barely the main level off the floor 25% full. Plenty of ringside seats were unfilled, and no one was in the upper level. I saw no one really buying merchandise either *

*I attended tonight's WWE Smackdown house show at the Sovereign Bank Arena in Trenton, New Jersey. Crowd was about 1,800.*

*The attendance was not very good. The entire upper deck was blocked off and the corners of the lower bowl were empty.*

*There were maybe 2,000 people there in a building that holds 10,000. That isnt good for WWE.*

These are from shows headlined by Kurt Angle, Brock Lesnar, Goldberg, Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Batista, Orton, Benoit etc

WWE couldnt draw shit during 2003. Obviously dont blame Brock or any wrestler in particular. It was just WWE as a whole drew poor back then. Brock was as much of a non draw as the rest of the guys during that time.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



JasonLives said:


> Yep, never seen anything that suggest he was a big draw either. And absolutly not in 2003.
> WWE as a business in 2003 was bad. Ratings were going down pretty fast. Attendance was horrible, even todays attendance is up by 2000 people since that time. They could do houseshows that barely had 1000 people in it, despite the fact that many of the bigger names were still doing house shows.
> Brock could have become a big draw eventually, but he was in WWE for only 2 years.
> 
> You can find old house shows reports from 2003:
> 
> 
> *Very poor crowd with barely the main level off the floor 25% full. Plenty of ringside seats were unfilled, and no one was in the upper level. I saw no one really buying merchandise either *
> 
> *I attended tonight's WWE Smackdown house show at the Sovereign Bank Arena in Trenton, New Jersey. Crowd was about 1,800.*
> 
> *The attendance was not very good. The entire upper deck was blocked off and the corners of the lower bowl were empty.*
> 
> *There were maybe 2,000 people there in a building that holds 10,000. That isnt good for WWE.*
> 
> These are from shows headlined by Kurt Angle, Brock Lesnar, Goldberg, Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Batista, Orton, Benoit etc
> 
> WWE couldnt draw shit during 2003. Obviously dont blame Brock or any wrestler in particular. It was just WWE as a whole drew poor back then. Brock was as much of a non draw as the rest of the guys during that time.


That's pretty ridiculous tbh, especially with names like that. I don't think Batista and Orton were breakout stars yet, around that time thou, especially Benoit.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

The whole business was down at that time. Their two biggest stars of the last 15 years had gone. (Austin and The Rock) So that didn't help.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



123bigdave said:


> UFC have their own specific gear.


yes and he wouldn't be wearing UFC branded clothes in the WWE, especially when he has his own Death Clutch range of apparel so calling it UFC gear is wrong. Oh sorry, am i too arrogant in pointing out a blindingly obvious point to you chief?


----------



## brianbell25

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Scandall said:


> You seriously think WWE had to pay to mention the UFC? So if you had LeBron James on the show you couldn't mention that he was an NBA player? Or had anything to do with Miami Heat?


2 flaws in your argument:

1. The NBA is not competition to the WWE, therefore they'd have no issue mentioning the NBA on TV. Now at the Hall of Fame ceremony this year did they mention Ric Flair as a TNA Wrestling employee? No. Why? Because TNA Wrestling is a competitor to the WWE's market. So is the UFC. There was an exchange between TNA and WWE in regards to the Flair situation, would make logical sense that there would be an exchange between UFC and WWE in regards to the Lesnar situation.

2. I never said anything about paying as in money for the WWE to be able to use UFC in regards to Lesnar. It could have been one of those situations where having the WWE simply mention the UFC was payment enough. Dropping the UFC name on WWE programming could attract some potential new fans to the UFC product. As I said above, the WWE didn't pay TNA to use Flair, it was simply an exchange. The WWE got to use a TNA talent in Flair and supposedly TNA gets to use a WWE talent for what I do believe was for an upcoming TNA DVD. A similar deal could have been made between WWE and UFC. The WWE gets to mention Lesnar's UFC career on their programming and in exchange the UFC helps escalate the Brock Lesnar "quitting" storyline.


----------



## Mr Eagles

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Looks like this is all a work and Brock was doing this for WWE.
*
"Brock Lesnar did meet with Dana White following the UFC 146 PPV event in Las Vegas. Word is that the meeting didn't go over well. It is felt that if Lesnar's UFC appearance is mentioned on RAW that the whole thing is a way of advancing his WWE storyline, where he has "left the promotion." UFC had nothing to do with this other than Brock wanting a meeting with Dana White."*


----------



## Mr Eagles

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Looks like this is all a work and Brock was doing this for WWE.
*
"Brock Lesnar did meet with Dana White following the UFC 146 PPV event in Las Vegas. Word is that the meeting didn't go over well. It is felt that if Lesnar's UFC appearance is mentioned on RAW that the whole thing is a way of advancing his WWE storyline, where he has "left the promotion." UFC had nothing to do with this other than Brock wanting a meeting with Dana White."*

http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/5850/how-did-brock-lesnars-ufc-meeting-go-russos-shoot


----------



## King_Of_This_World

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



The Streak said:


> This drawing business is such an IWC myth. It's the show and the structure of it that draws, not the wrestlers on their own. People that watch or don't watch are wwe fans, not cm punk or brock lesnar fans. If the product appeals and entertains then they'll get money and ratings. If they had compelling, logical and realistic storylines then they'd be getting bigger ratings. It isn't as simple as saying one man with the belt doesn't draw crowds, bullshit.


So then why are 4 out of the top 6 UFC ppv buyrates Lesnar fights?

Why do ratings show that segments the Rock is in, gain huge numbers? And why did his first match back at WM break PPV buyrate records for WWE?

Of course its the wrestlers that draw. People pay to see guys like Rock, Austin and Lesnar because they are huge names.


----------



## rizzotherat

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Lol, I want Dana to shoot on Meltzer again please.



It wasnt a shoot.



Mr Eagles said:


> Looks like this is all a work and Brock was doing this for WWE.
> *
> "Brock Lesnar did meet with Dana White following the UFC 146 PPV event in Las Vegas. Word is that the meeting didn't go over well. It is felt that if Lesnar's UFC appearance is mentioned on RAW that the whole thing is a way of advancing his WWE storyline, where he has "left the promotion." UFC had nothing to do with this other than Brock wanting a meeting with Dana White."*
> 
> http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/5850/how-did-brock-lesnars-ufc-meeting-go-russos-shoot


The real source for this is Meltzer. But what does he know?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Mr Eagles said:


> Looks like this is all a work and Brock was doing this for WWE.
> *
> "Brock Lesnar did meet with Dana White following the UFC 146 PPV event in Las Vegas. Word is that the meeting didn't go over well. It is felt that if Lesnar's UFC appearance is mentioned on RAW that the whole thing is a way of advancing his WWE storyline, where he has "left the promotion." UFC had nothing to do with this other than Brock wanting a meeting with Dana White."*
> 
> http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/5850/how-did-brock-lesnars-ufc-meeting-go-russos-shoot


We wont know until RAW.

Have WWE mentioned it on their Twitter page?


----------



## H

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mma-c...ck-lesnar-might-want-come-back-133915093.html

It even made to Yahoo Sports, however the writer didn't include much truth.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



iwatchwrestling said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mma-c...ck-lesnar-might-want-come-back-133915093.html
> 
> It even made to Yahoo Sports, however the writer didn't include much truth.


"His most recent matches featured a loss to John Cena *and then a win over Triple H* using a Kimura, a Brazilian jiu-jitsu moved he learned as a fighter."

:lmao


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



rizzotherat said:


> It wasnt a shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> The real source for this is Meltzer. But what does he know?


Meltzer has worked in the wrestling business in 30 years. SO he knows alot.

But i am not sure of the sources he talks about though.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

bork pls


----------



## rizzotherat

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Hemen said:


> Meltzer has worked in the wrestling business in 30 years. SO he knows alot.
> 
> But i am not sure of the sources he talks about though.


In terms of Brock-UFC. He has been friends with Heyman for 30 years, best friends with Joe Silva and speaks to Dana numerous times a week. That is only those who are openly confirmed.


----------



## CandyAssets

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



King_Of_This_World said:


> So then why are 4 out of the top 6 UFC ppv buyrates Lesnar fights?
> 
> Why do ratings show that segments the Rock is in, gain huge numbers? And why did his first match back at WM break PPV buyrate records for WWE?
> 
> Of course its the wrestlers that draw. People pay to see guys like Rock, Austin and Lesnar because they are huge names.


Just CM Punk marks hopelessly trying to make their boy look good when it is extremely obvious that he has been an utter failure by discrediting the importance of being a draw in a *worked* sport. 

This ain't boxing or MMA where you can gain respect even when nobody wants to watch your matches. If this was the AE where there were real talents left and right, Punk wouldn't even be on Raw. How the mighty industry have fallen.

Thank you, Punk. You're the biggest black eye professional wrestling had ever received in its entire history. And it's now nearly dying because of you.


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



King_Of_This_World said:


> So then why are 4 out of the top 6 UFC ppv buyrates Lesnar fights?
> 
> Why do ratings show that segments the Rock is in, gain huge numbers? And why did his first match back at WM break PPV buyrate records for WWE?
> 
> Of course its the wrestlers that draw. People pay to see guys like Rock, Austin and Lesnar because they are huge names.


Simple answer: The Rock is a product of a show that was infinitely better than the product they have today. So when a guy who was part of a successful show comes back it draws interest.

If the WWE was putting out a good product today then the guys on top would be bigger stars and have more drawing power.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

It still gets to me that Brock lost to Cena at ER...

God damn...


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Trifektah said:


> Simple answer: The Rock is a product of a show that was infinitely better than the product they have today. So when a guy who was part of a successful show comes back it draws interest.
> 
> If the WWE was putting out a good product today then the guys on top would be bigger stars and have more drawing power.


So if Mick Foley comes back and wants to have a match at wrestlemania next year, he'll draw as much as The Rock did headlining last years Wrestlemania? 

Mankind was a product of a show that was infinitely better than the product they have today, as well.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Bubzeh said:


> It still gets to me that Brock lost to Cena at ER...
> 
> God damn...


I'm not surprised. Since that's how it was BOOKED.


Vince wouldn't allow a UFC guy(even if he was a former WWE guy) come into HIS company and beat his Top Face cleanly(or not cleanly).


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Do men even chant for Punk anymore?


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

No Brock mentions tonight. Only a quick small popup on the bottom of the screen for the Extreme Rules DVD w/ Brock on the cover..


----------



## Ray

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Then it might have been legit?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Of course it's legit. Dana is not playing fake wrestling games and I doubt Brock and Vince are planning a huge swerve to use Dana and UFC TV to promote their storyline, just Brock being Brock and doing what he needs to do to maximize his big money making opportunities.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Going back to UFC would be a huge mistake health wise for Lesnar, he's made his money and he's physically done, his fights with Cain and Overeem proved that. Working part-time for WWE is probably the best thing he could be doing.

What is he exactly going to do if he goes back? it's not like he can compete with the likes of Cigano and Cain and I don't think he'd be content fighting guys like Struve on the undercard.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Rock316AE said:


> Of course it's legit. Dana is not playing fake wrestling games and I doubt Brock and Vince are planning a huge swerve to use Dana and UFC TV to promote their storyline, just Brock being Brock and doing what he needs to do to maximize his big money making opportunities.


Exactly I didn't doubt for a second it was legit. I couldn't believe after all the explaining by people of how Dana doesn't do silly "Sports Entertainment" crap that they still believed it was a work.

I'm convinced at this point Jesus Christ himself could materialize in a WWE ring, resurrect Owen, Macho, Pillman and Eddie, have a RAW IS WAR banner unfold from the ceiling and immediately book them all in a old school Hell In A Cell match and people would still say it's fake, a work, CGI, blah blah blah.


----------



## Portugoose

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Just Lesnar being the same big blonde crybaby he's always been.

Showing up unannounced at a UFC event under WWE contract is definitely a wrong way to maximize big money-making opportunities, unless he thinks breach-of-contract lawsuits are big money-making opportunities.

However, this may have been a planned move by Vince. We still don't know the real story behind the Undertaker and Lesnar confrontation.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



King_Of_This_World said:


> So then why are 4 out of the top 6 UFC ppv buyrates Lesnar fights?
> 
> Why do ratings show that segments the Rock is in, gain huge numbers? And why did his first match back at WM break PPV buyrate records for WWE?
> 
> Of course its the wrestlers that draw. People pay to see guys like Rock, Austin and Lesnar because they are huge names.


i thought Rocks first match back was in Survivor Series when for weeks the built the whole ppv on Rock and Cena teaming up.

Survivor Series buyrates were pretty bad too.


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Going back to UFC would be a huge mistake health wise for Lesnar, he's made his money and he's physically done, his fights with Cain and Overeem proved that. Working part-time for WWE is probably the best thing he could be doing.
> 
> What is he exactly going to do if he goes back? it's not like he can compete with the likes of Cigano and Cain and I don't think he'd be content fighting guys like Struve on the undercard.


I also think the same thing Lesnar is a freak but with that issue he had in the past in bad hit can really mess up his health. I dont think its safe for Lesnar to step himself in a ring where he can get hurt. I think the best for him is part time in WWE, but well its his choice.


----------



## lolwhat

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Has nothing to do with health. Everyone knows, including Brock, that stepping into the octagon against JDS or Velasquez would only end up in getting his ass beat. He is not good enough.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Which makes me wonder if perhaps Brock has a change of heart as far as being some kind of "Gatekeeper" for the up-and-comers with him getting a Title shot occasionally if he is on a big win streak.....


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I don't get what is happening, is Brock done wiht WWE and has he quit once more, returning to UFC? Cause there must be a reason why the hottest and most interesting feud going on right now (HHH/Heyman/Law Suit/Lesnar) thing going, hasn't had any progress or any build up and airtime in three weeks. You would think something would happen. Have they scrapped it and given up on it?


----------



## xerxesXXI

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I get the feeling brock will quietly leave the company without appearing on tv again.

Unless they force him to job to son in law.

Cue the gif of HHH with the shovel.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



xerxesXXI said:


> I get the feeling brock will quietly leave the company without appearing on tv again.
> 
> *Unless they force him to job to son in law.*
> 
> Cue the gif of HHH with the shovel.


For once I wouldn't mind seeing Triple H doing that if Brock is indeed pulling Hogan like politics.

Oh and I'll do you one better.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I dont get whats going on here... If he LEGIT quit then why do they bring in Heyman a couple times and develop a lawsuit storyline? Was the lawsuit and breach of contract LEGIT or just a scripted wwe storyline? Was the lawsuit possibly made to give Brock a few weeks break so he can keep the dates in check?? Was he booked to have "quit" in kayfabe just to fill a month or so since he doesnt have many dates? And now maybe he's gonna legit QUIT, even though the storyline thus far was he quit only in kayfabe... 

That maybe why it hasnt been mentioned?? Maybe they want to wait and see what develops? Is the whole lawsuit/BOC thing kayfabe?? It has to be cause they wouldnt have had those segments if it was legit..


----------



## Hazaq

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



> - *We noted before that Brock Lesnar met with UFC President Dana White in Las Vegas this weekend following the UFC pay-per-view. There was some speculation that WWE and UFC were in on the whole thing as part of the Lesnar storyline.
> 
> Word now is that WWE had no part in the meeting and it was all Lesnar’s doing. Speculation now is that Lesnar was trying to fuel his WWE storyline and at the same time make a “power play” with the two companies.
> 
> Lesnar actually told WWE officials that he met with White but nothing happened out of it. Lesnar reportedly brought up the idea of doing something with UFC but White wasn’t interested. White does not want a pro wrestling connection with UFC and isn’t interested in working with Lesnar while he’s with WWE, despite teasing it at the post-fight press conference.*
> 
> Source: PWInsider



Lesnar pulling the same BS he did in 2003.





Portugoose said:


> Just Lesnar being the same big blonde crybaby he's always been.
> 
> Showing up unannounced at a UFC event under WWE contract is definitely a wrong way to maximize big money-making opportunities, unless he thinks breach-of-contract lawsuits are big money-making opportunities.



Pretty much.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



lolwhat said:


> Has nothing to do with health. Everyone knows, including Brock, that stepping into the octagon against JDS or Velasquez would only end up in getting his ass beat. He is not good enough.


it's not that. brock has the tools to dominate MMA, but he has no heart and has questionable fight IQ. he bullrushed cain when he should've just taken it nice and slow, like he did in his second fight against mir. he also had that shit with his intestines. i think he should stay in the WWE, but he hates the constant traveling, and doesn't seem to really like pro wrestling that much.


----------



## HardNocks

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

where's brock been the past 2 weeks? his storyline was non-existant this week.


----------



## Contrarian

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



> We noted before that Brock Lesnar met with UFC President Dana White in Las Vegas this weekend following the UFC pay-per-view. There was some speculation that WWE and UFC were in on the whole thing as part of the Lesnar storyline.
> 
> According to PWInsider, word now is that WWE had no part in the meeting and it was all Lesnar's doing. Speculation now is that Lesnar was trying to fuel his WWE storyline and at the same time make a "power play" with the two companies.
> 
> Lesnar actually told WWE officials that he met with White but nothing happened out of it. Lesnar reportedly brought up the idea of doing something with UFC but White wasn't interested. White does not want a pro wrestling connection with UFC and isn't interested in working with Lesnar while he's with WWE, despite teasing it at the post-fight press conference.


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0529/553007/brock-lesnar/


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

All I got to say is Brock come back quick, all I saw of RAW this week was the Daniel Bryan and CM Punk deal, but everything else on RAW was skipped just by the spoilers I read. Big Show vs Clay was the main event which I didn't even bother.


----------



## The Streak

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



CandyAssets said:


> Just CM Punk marks hopelessly trying to make their boy look good when it is extremely obvious that he has been an utter failure by discrediting the importance of being a draw in a *worked* sport.
> 
> This ain't boxing or MMA where you can gain respect even when nobody wants to watch your matches. If this was the AE where there were real talents left and right, Punk wouldn't even be on Raw. How the mighty industry have fallen.
> 
> Thank you, Punk. You're the biggest black eye professional wrestling had ever received in its entire history. And it's now nearly dying because of you.


But it isn't the Attitude Era anymore, and Punk is unquestionably the 2nd biggest star in today's wrestling world whether you think he 'draws' or not.


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Geralt of Rivia said:


> it's not that. brock has the tools to dominate MMA, but he has no heart and has questionable fight IQ. he bullrushed cain when he should've just taken it nice and slow, like he did in his second fight against mir. he also had that shit with his intestines. i think he should stay in the WWE, but he hates the constant traveling, and doesn't seem to really like pro wrestling that much.


it's not that he doesn't like pro wrestling. it has been said that he loves the wrestling part. it's the traveling, backstage stuff and public appereances what he hates.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

They can't make Undertaker vs. Lesnar an interesting match anymore. If they had done things the right way and had Lesnar go undefeated and destroy everyone from now until WrestleMania it would have worked. People would have bought into Lesnar being a threat to Taker's WM streak. Now? No thank you. I'd rather just see a regular arrogant heel Lesnar vs. The Rock.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Upgrayedd said:


> They can't make Undertaker vs. Lesnar an interesting match anymore. If they had done things the right way and had Lesnar go undefeated and destroy everyone from now until WrestleMania it would have worked. People would have bought into Lesnar being a threat to Taker's WM streak. Now? No thank you. I'd rather just see a regular arrogant heel Lesnar vs. The Rock.


100% agree.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Upgrayedd said:


> They can't make Undertaker vs. Lesnar an interesting match anymore. If they had done things the right way and had Lesnar go undefeated and destroy everyone from now until WrestleMania it would have worked. People would have bought into Lesnar being a threat to Taker's WM streak. Now? No thank you. I'd rather just see a regular arrogant heel Lesnar vs. The Rock.


I don't know. I see how Undertaker and Triple H battled at Wrestlemania and you see that Triple H had something on Undertaker, he seemed to take him the distance, but Taker just had that little more. If you have Brock dismantle and destroy Triple H, he could look a legit threat again, to Taker too.

It also leaves Cena/Taker open for WM30 seeing as Cena BEAT Brock..


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I took a break from this for a while and just ignored it and kind of lost interest in the WWE since Lesnar jobbed to Cena. 

I kind of understand now that if Lesnar really did leave at least they could say that Cena beat Lesnar. But what I don't get is that besides one week of Cena's arm in a sling and a couple of people mentioning that Cena got his ass kicked they haven't done anything to build up Lesnar as a beast. They could put so much emphasis on the fact that for the majority of the match Lesnar made Cena his bitch and just destroyed him. Show video packages of him and everything. But they didn't. I know they can't really show Lesnar that much anymore because of the current storyline but they could at least play up Cena getting his ass kicked so bad. 

Even a month later this still makes no fucking sense how they handled Lesnar at and after ER.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Upgrayedd said:


> I took a break from this for a while and just ignored it and kind of lost interest in the WWE since Lesnar jobbed to Cena.
> 
> I kind of understand now that if Lesnar really did leave at least they could say that Cena beat Lesnar. But what I don't get is that besides one week of Cena's arm in a sling and a couple of people mentioning that Cena got his ass kicked they haven't done anything to build up Lesnar as a beast. They could put so much emphasis on the fact that for the majority of the match Lesnar made Cena his bitch and just destroyed him. Show video packages of him and everything. But they didn't. I know they can't really show Lesnar that much anymore because of the current storyline but they could at least play up Cena getting his ass kicked so bad.
> 
> Even a month later this still makes no fucking sense how they handled Lesnar at and after ER.


Thing is Brock Lesnar was just a piece of the puzzle for WWE to get to the Cena/Johnny Ace storyline. When Lesnar first walked out on the Raw stage on 4/2 after being away for 8 years I am pretty sure he knew that he was going to lose to Cena as it was a one-off match. You also had the fact it was easier for WWE to write Lesnar out of the show following a lost to Cena then him winning and proving everything he said and planed on doing was true.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I think it would have been better had he beaten Cena and did everything he said he was going to do. Rename RAW into RAW Starring Brock Lesnar, have him come in and out whenever he wants and beat the crap out of all of his opponents. Then what do you do? Around WrestleMania next year you have Undertaker return to put an end to it.


----------



## Brock

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Any idea when Lesner may actually show up again? Will it be very close to Summerslam, hopefully at least Heyman is on this week...


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



zep81 said:


> Any idea when Lesner may actually show up again? Will it be very close to Summerslam, hopefully at least Heyman is on this week...


Guess right after MitB.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Contrarian said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0529/553007/brock-lesnar/


LOL. No suprise, if true. 


Brock turns up to a UFC event and gets a picture taken, cue mass speculation.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



The Streak said:


> This drawing business is such an IWC myth. It's the show and the structure of it that draws, not the wrestlers on their own. People that watch or don't watch are wwe fans, not cm punk or brock lesnar fans. If the product appeals and entertains then they'll get money and ratings. If they had compelling, logical and realistic storylines then they'd be getting bigger ratings. It isn't as simple as saying one man with the belt doesn't draw crowds, bullshit.


LOL. So you're saying the guy in your avatar isn't responsible for drawing any fans?


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

It does suck that Cena/Lesnar was only a one time match because they could have at least had Lesnar come out on RAW the next night and beat the shit out of Cena to prove he's dominant or they could have had a rematch with no stipulation to prove that if it was just one on one without the use of the steel chain Lesnar would have destroyed Cena. That way they could still have footage of Cena pinning Lesnar at ER but Lesnar could regain his momentum.


----------



## Banjo

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Cena and Lesnar will totally have a rematch. I'm thinking Royal Rumble for the WWE Championship. I want to see Brock fight HHH, Orton, and Punk before that


----------



## jcags

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Brock Lesnar was making RAW unpredictable again.


----------



## Wtkace

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Raw without F5 is really a FU show !!! i doesn't mean that cena can handle it, instead he cant, he can only entertain those small kids, but not the adults, we want action, buddy , give us some action !!!


----------



## Hazaq

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Brock/Cena Rematch for Survivor series.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Please Brock, for the love of fuck come back soon.


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Yeah, Brock is needed back tremendously... Here's to muthafuckin Summerslam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I wonder if we are even going back to this again. Its been dead for 3 weeks now. Heyman says he is gonna sue WWE/Triple H and after that not a single update ( unless ive missed something )


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Bork Pls come back 8*D

though seriously, the Heyman/HHH/Lesnar/Lawsuit angle was actually the only reason I watched the show in hope for a match between them at Summerslam or somewhere down the road, the only interesting storyline going. But I am getting worried this is going to be one of those classic WWE moments where it just gets dropped and forgotten about, no mentino about it for 3 weeks if not 4 already, I lost count, and I am not liking this.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Mr.McMahon is back next week, if there was ever a time to bring back up this feud, it'd be next week.

Basically HHH and Heyman with the results of the lawsuit and Mr.McMahon having to do something about it(maybe having to choose between what's best for his family by siding with HHH, or what's best for business by siding with Heyman/Lesnar)


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I think Lesnar, right now, is the most interesting character in wrestling and he isn't even on TV at the moment. That's awesome. 

The lack of Heyman, Triple H, & Brock Lesnar and further developments in their story line have hurt Raw as for a couple weeks it was by far the best part of the show. However, if they want to get a lot of time out of a HHH/Lesnar build up, there is no need to try and come up with something every week. Its OK to let it simmer for a while rather than just forcing it onto the show every week where it runs the risk of getting over exposed and repetitive. 

The other angles should be strong enough in of themselves. At the moment, they are not.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

There's no reason to talk about it now when their match is in 2 months. They're going to start the program in the 1000th RAW show. Lesnar/Heyman/HHH can save the disaster product. If you add Vince to the storyline? even better.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

SAVE_US_LESNAR


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I hope that Vince comes back as a heel, or the real Vince. I don't want to see Vince on HHH's side for no reason against Lesnar/Heyman. But they can do a lot with a Vince/Brock promo, or a Vince/Heyman promo. RAW desperately needs Vince on TV every week. Brock, Heyman, Vince, HHH, Show and Cena are the main characters and with this material maybe they can create some decent shows in the Summerslam build up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

HOLY SHIT, didn't want to give in, but Brock really took a lot with him when he left. Summer will be Brock tbh at this point.


----------



## Majesty

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Without we get main events like Cole vs Cena and Laurenitis, while Punk and Bryan feud with the better matches in the midcard. The WWE CHAMPION feuds in the midcard while Cena main events with Cole....


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Observer 



> Brock Lesnar is contracted for approximately 24 dates over the course of his contract (two max per month). Because they ran through several in the lead-up to Extreme Rules, he'll be off TV until the SummerSlam build begins. Because he'll be needed for the run-up to WrestleMania, at this point he is not scheduled for any appearances this fall.


Fuck sake, he'll be gone for months after SummerSlam.

24 dates and $5m. What a business man.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

That sucks, good for Brock to make money, but us fans are screwed.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

That's sad.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

That's really lame. Brock should do more matches.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> That's really lame. Brock should do more matches.


WWE gonna have to pay up. But yeah these limited dates are bothersome.


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Those limited dates really are annoying. Would of been nice to have atleast 40 dates.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Wow.. What a painfully long way for WWE to blow $5m.. How do they seriously expect to make a return off that kind of contract stipulations?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

They'll just have to pay him more for dates that aren't on the contract.

They really need him. And Heyman


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I will politely disagree that they need him. They don't..


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Well I politely disagree that they don't need him.

They do. He's the only interesting thing going.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Well I politely disagree that they don't need him.
> 
> They do. He's the only interesting thing going.


See, I live near Philadelphia and since the age where I could start remembering things till present day (35yo) I've watched every sports team in Philly waste a shit ton of money on a single player who they think will get their current team to the big game. Year in and year out face palming disappointment. The big money contract player never lives up to their expectations and the supporting cast flounders. 

The only team that finally broke the mold of Philadelphia failure is the Phillies because someone finally decided to build a `team' of solid players instead of a team with one overpaid moron with a supporting cast of scrub players.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Yeah, whatever.

He's interesting to me. That's all I care about.

He's working then.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

We'll get a good summer storyline with Brock, then it'll be back to the same old garbage with Michael Cole prancing about covered in BBQ sauce. 

After Summerslam, it's one more time around the dance floor with Brock and he's gone for good. What happens after that? The Rock comes back once a year to freshen up the product when it starts smelling like shit?

Creative needs a good kicking.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Therapy said:


> See, I live near Philadelphia and since the age where I could start remembering things till present day (35yo) I've watched every sports team in Philly waste a shit ton of money on a single player who they think will get their current team to the big game. Year in and year out face palming disappointment. The big money contract player never lives up to their expectations and the supporting cast flounders.
> 
> The only team that finally broke the mold of Philadelphia failure is the Phillies because someone finally decided to build a `team' of solid players instead of a team with one overpaid moron with a supporting cast of scrub players.


Only this isn't real sports and Brock is far more entertaining than 98% of the roster. Just look at the current episodes. So your point sucks.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Therapy said:


> See, I live near Philadelphia and since the age where I could start remembering things till present day (35yo) I've watched every sports team in Philly waste a shit ton of money on a single player who they think will get their current team to the big game. Year in and year out face palming disappointment. The big money contract player never lives up to their expectations and the supporting cast flounders.
> 
> The only team that finally broke the mold of Philadelphia failure is the Phillies because someone finally decided to build a `team' of solid players instead of a team with one overpaid moron with a supporting cast of scrub players.


WWE is not going to build around John Cena at all. One could make the case that no one on the roster really matters to them at this point. No one will ever be ALLOWED to be an equal to Cena. He pretty much is the only thing they need for Raw.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Brock is a smart businessman, to get a deal like that? + sponsors on his shirt, the private jet when he needs to be on the shows etc? That's probably the best contract in wrestling history. The Rock probably did more than Brock in the last two WMs because they were both record breaking in every aspect and he's taking based on PPV%. But no doubt that's huge, It's a smart move to let him wrestle only at Summerslam anyway, then from Rumble 2013, you can have him every week until WM29. WWE without Brock at this point is at an all-time low, interest and awareness, the coldest product of all time.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Rock316AE said:


> Brock is a smart businessman, to get a deal like that? + sponsors on his shirt, the private jet when he needs to be on the shows etc? That's probably the best contract in wrestling history. The Rock probably did more than Brock in the last two WMs because they were both record breaking in every aspect and he's taking based on PPV%. But no doubt that's huge, It's a smart move to let him wrestle only at Summerslam anyway, then from Rumble 2013, you can have him every week until WM29. WWE without Brock at this point is at an all-time low, interest and awareness, the coldest product of all time.


I would hope Brock would resign next year even if he got the same number of dates but I have a feeling that after Wrestlemania when Undertaker most likely makes him victim #21 you will never see him in WWE again.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Chicago Warrior said:


> That sucks, good for Brock to make money, but us fans are screwed.


Not all of us. I'm thrilled with the dates, ideally, I don't want to see him ever again. His contract signing promo was honest to God, one of the worst things in the history of the company.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not all of us. I'm thrilled with the dates, ideally, I don't want to see him ever again. His contract signing promo was honest to God, one of the worst things in the history of the company.


:lmao Holy shit, that was awful. I would absolutely be content with never seeing Lesnar again. He's painful to watch, to say the least. And certainly not in a good way.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not all of us. I'm thrilled with the dates, ideally, I don't want to see him ever again. His contract signing promo was honest to God, one of the worst things in the history of the company.


Blame that on Vince Lesnar should of spoke 4-5 mins max. Who was the wise guy who thought it was a smart idea for a bad mic worker who had not cut a live promo in 8 years to control a 20 min segment?

As far as Lesnar goes as a whole we will have to agree to disagree on that one. I enjoyed his first run in WWE it was one of the reasons Smackdown was a fun show to watch in 2002-2004 along with Angle, Benoit, Eddie, Mysterio, Undertaker, & Edge.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

But that Extreme Rules Match was one of the best things in the history of the company.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Lesnar would be good with Paul Heyman as a mouth piece.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Lesnar just sits on his ass anyways, don't know why he didn't ask/offered to work more dates.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Yeah who ever booked him in a 20 min promo needs to be fired. However that HYPE package they did was a perfect example of how they should use Lesnar, and a PPV will look 100x more interesting with him on the card.

Lesnar/HHH is the only thing left that can stop the John Cena main event PPV streak.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> But that Extreme Rules Match was one of the best things in the history of the company.


you havent been around long, have you...thats far, far, FAR away from even cracking the top 50 things in the history of the company.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> you havent been around long, have you...thats far, far, FAR away from even cracking the top 50 things in the history of the company.


Exactly. There have been so many awful promos Brocks contract signing in comparison was good (compared to those)

On that note, what a promo in the top 50 worst promos might look like.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> you havent been around long, have you...thats far, far, FAR away from even cracking the top 50 things in the history of the company.


Born yesterday, so I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Grabbag

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

There havent been any better promo after that.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Brock is the only thing interesting in this horrible product. Can't wait till the summer and his return. I guess I can understand why Cena went over him now as his contract is a strictly business decision.


----------



## hetahorm

*(SOURCE) Lesnar fighting in the UFC this year*

FRB (An inside MMA source) retweeted him and he's part of the Wrestling Observer website.



> @TOUGHTALKMMA:Had an interesting conversation with someone VERY close to all the Brock Lesnar stuff. He is fighting THIS YEAR in UFC & not Frank Mir...


Also said Brock's opponent is not Shane Carwin, Roy Nelson, or Stefan Struve.

That means Brock is likely going to be going against Fabricio Werdum or Big Nog (one of these two):


















This will make Brock the only person to ever be a WWE superstar and a UFC fighter at the same time.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: (SOURCE) Lesnar fighting in the UFC this year*

As long as his opponent doesn't have a chain wrapped around his fist Brock is gonna do fine.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

That's huge if true.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Could turn into a complete flop.

Imagine him losing his UFC-Fight and his obvious loss against Taker or Rock @ WM.


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: (SOURCE) Lesnar fighting in the UFC this year*



hetahorm said:


> FRB (An inside MMA source) retweeted him and he's part of the Wrestling Observer website.
> 
> 
> 
> Also said Brock's opponent is not Shane Carwin, Roy Nelson, or Stefan Struve.
> 
> That means Brock is likely going to be going against Fabricio Werdum or Big Nog (one of these two):
> 
> This will make Brock the only person to ever be a WWE superstar and a UFC fighter at the same time.


and you think it would be one of those guys because...? a rematch with Randy would make a lot more sense. both are retired, both are irrelevant in the rankings and both are big names.

if Brock wanted to keep fighting, he wouldn't have retired in december and signed with WWE after that. not very likely he will come back, specially being under contract with WWE. and if he comes back, I will believe it when I see it in a reliable site, not the Meltzer gossip crap.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Wouldn't mind seeing him against Werdum, don't care about Nogueira.

I wish Brock was more passionate about wrestling, can't believe that the guy that cares the least about WWE is the most entertaining one, they could literally just have him once on RAW and once on PPV with promo packages inbetween all recorded on the same day and spread around for weeks and it would still be enough for me (kinda like UFC does it btw), the guy is way too exciting in the ring to have limited PPV appearances, especially from a business standpoint as this is his main selling point.


----------



## rizzotherat

*Re: (SOURCE) Lesnar fighting in the UFC this year*



hetahorm said:


> FRB (An inside MMA source) retweeted him and he's part of the Wrestling Observer website.


No he isnt.



Brock_Lock said:


> I will believe it when I see it in a reliable site, not the Meltzer gossip crap.


Seriously what the fuck? Are you for real?

Like I said this has nothing to do with Meltzer. Anyway Meltzer is as well sourced as anyone when it comes to both UFC & Brock. Dave has shot down, debunked or corrected tonnes of Front Row Brian's stories.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



> I will believe it when I see it in a reliable site, not the Meltzer gossip crap.


This is a sarcastic comment? If not, that's like saying I can't wait for a huge wrestling PPV in ROH, not the irrelevant WM from WWE.

Anyway, if Brock is fighting again in the UFC and winning his first fight, then his WM29 match is going to be as big as it was going to be before the Cena match at ER.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Closing the thread as I believe its run its course and doesn't warrant the sticky any more. If for some reason something happens which creates a groundswell of craziness like when he returned then like everything else we'll look into making another one.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

We've been asked about where the thread went and I still think there's a big enough demand for it to stay around as Brock threads get created periodically with new info and speculation, he'll be returning around July apparently and I don't have a problem with it as this consolidates the amount of threads and keeps things central.

OPEN SESAME!


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I have no idea why this was closed, it kept the Brock Lesnar stuff under control. Perhaps after Summerslam it can close, but Brock is pretty much going to be discussed heavy this summer.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

This hit the sheets today. I hope more than ever HHH buries him.. I love when WWE has a dick on their hands. A $5m dick at that.

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter

_For those wondering why there has been no mention of Brock Lesnar on WWE television over the last couple weeks, there is said to be "nuclear heat" on Lesnar, some of which stems his recent appearance at the UFC 146 pay-per-view.

Brock Lesnar visited the event and met with UFC President Dana White without the advance knowledge of Vince McMahon. Even before the UFC incident, Lesnar has been extremely difficult to deal with behind the scenes. Lesnar was high maintenance during his first run with the company nearly a decade ago. Now, he's back, making much more money and working far fewer dates.

WWE has taken a few shots at Lesnar on television in recent weeks, including the Big Show's promo talking about being a "fighter, not a sports entertainer" and Triple H's taped promo on RAW where he was not wearing an arm brace to sell Lesnar's recent attack.

WWE has had to deal with contract negotiations with megastars before (The Rock, Steve Austin), but Lesnar is a different animal because he does not like the wrestling business and has the option of going back to UFC to make huge money to fight a few more times.

Instead of keeping Brock Lesnar's character on television through video packages or appearances by Paul Heyman, he's now off the radar entirely until it's time for WWE to start building towards his match against Triple H at SummerSlam.

After SummerSlam, Lesnar is not expected to make any more appearances for many months. It's known that Lesnar's contract requires very few appearances - and it's now believed that the number of required dates is even fewer than previously reported. He is not scheduled to wrestle at Survivor Series and might not be back until 2013. It's known whether he'll even be at the Royal Rumble, so right now, the only events that are locked in are SummerSlam and WrestleMania 29. _


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Lol at nuclear heat. But hey Vince probably jut wants to make as much money off him as he can. Same with Lesnar.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Why would Lesnar care if he's "off the radar", he's already made a cool 5 MIL. The WWE are only hurting themselves with this dumb logic. They knew what they were getting when they re-signed Lesnar; now they've got to bite down and take the brunt. 

Get the most out of Lesnar, not the least. Market the shit out of his angle - Heyman appearances, video packages, the whole 9 yards - because it's sure as shit going to peak people's interest more than watching Michael Cole get rubbed down with BBQ sauce.


----------



## kurtmangled

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

HAHA nuclear heat thats a great saying!

To be fair its a case of what comes around goes around, vince has been a huge arsehole to people for years and now he's getting it back. It's a shame though because Lesnar was the only reason i started watching raw again. Now its just shit.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Wow, The Lesnar return angle will go down in history as one of the biggest post AE failures. WWE really shot themselves in the foot this time.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I'd just like to say that if this heat and conflict with Lesnar is true and not actually a work designed by Vince to leech PR from the UFC then I called it. I said when he initially returned that I questioned his motivation and his commitment to the WWE as it's clearly just money to him.

I wouldn't want to be in the WWE's situation right now, again, if it's true and not just another work.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Evolution said:


> I'd just like to say that if this heat and conflict with Lesnar is true and not actually a work designed by Vince to leech PR from the UFC then I called it. I said when he initially returned that I questioned his motivation and his commitment to the WWE as it's clearly just money to him.
> 
> I wouldn't want to be in the WWE's situation right now, again, if it's true and not just another work.


He will be gone from WWE after Wrestlemania never to been seen or heard from again.


----------



## PowerandGlory

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

if vince didnt want lesnar at a ufc event then he would of put it in his contract


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Only thing this proves is how shit WWE is treating their current roster.


----------



## Mr Eagles

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Why doesn't WWE just fire him? They don't need his "star power" for a match at Summerslam and a match at Wrestlemania. I want someone there that actually wants to be there.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Mr Eagles said:


> Why doesn't WWE just fire him? They don't need his "star power" for a match at Summerslam and a match at Wrestlemania. I want someone there that actually wants to be there.


They payed him up big time, might as well use him, and bury him if that's their intention.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Why Brock why? If you don't like wrestling why'd you come back? i thought UFC was paying him way more than WWE anyway? Talk about a greedy fuck.


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



PowerandGlory said:


> if vince didnt want lesnar at a ufc event then he would of put it in his contract


This also confuses me why would Vince let him off the hook. There seems to be something up its just hard to understand whats the deal. Well even having Brock back its just sucked those limited dates really hit it he doesnt appear and if its only this summer and mania its just to feed it to taker most likely for the final build up most likely Cena vs Taker mania 30.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Another possibility of happening is massive X-Pac(ish) heat.. Albeit it was during a more `smark' time period we all remember what happened during his last match before leaving for UFC. His dumbass got boo'ed out of the building. With dirtsheets more popular no doubt by the time he comes back any casual or smark will know Lesnar is being a massive dickhead and shitting on the industry thinking he's bigger than it. If WWE's $5m man shows up again and gets completely shit upon; Vince's (already terrible) investment will go to shit. I really hope when he does return its at semi smark places that just troll him with massive gtfo heat.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Therapy said:


> Another possibility of happening is massive X-Pac(ish) heat.. Albeit it was during a more `smark' time period we all remember what happened during his last match before leaving for UFC. His dumbass got boo'ed out of the building. With dirtsheets more popular no doubt by the time he comes back any casual or smark will know Lesnar is being a massive dickhead and shitting on the industry thinking he's bigger than it. If WWE's $5m man shows up again and gets completely shit upon; Vince's (already terrible) investment will go to shit. I really hope when he does return its at semi smark places that just troll him with massive gtfo heat.


His athletic ability and how much of a bad ass he is compared to guys like Cena & Sheamus will stop that from happening. I do wish he had more respect for WWE fans than he does. But I guess you can't get that from a guy who had no idea what WWE was when he signed with them in 2000 like many of the Divas that pass through WWE anymore.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



li/<o said:


> This also confuses me why would Vince let him off the hook. There seems to be something up its just hard to understand whats the deal. Well even having Brock back its just sucked those limited dates really hit it he doesnt appear and if its only this summer and mania its just to feed it to taker most likely for the final build up most likely Cena vs Taker mania 30.


Maybe they didn't want to let him slip away from the contract so they became lenient. Doubt it thou.


----------



## rizzotherat

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



PowerandGlory said:


> if vince didnt want lesnar at a ufc event then he would of put it in his contract


This deal is an non-exclusive one.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Nobody is going to boo Brock because he has no passion for the industry and said that he's doing it for the big money. He's a heel anyway and they basically turned it into an angle in the contract signing before ER. But I hope that the promos before the match with HHH aren't going to be like that promo he did when he said that his injury is nothing special and Brock is a quitter and all that. No reason for that at all unless you want to bury Brock which HHH has no reason to do, because the big money is WM29.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I knew Brock was a dickhead but i thought him and WWE patched shit up which was why he was back.

I guess i was far off the map.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

He's back as a special attraction guy, not part of the WWE machine which is why it doesn't matter how his feeling towards the business or the company as long as he's doing his job. Which he did amazingly so far.

Vince is probably smart enough to know that if Lesnar is fighting, his next WWE match is going to be huge because he's getting the attention of both fanbases.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Rock316AE said:


> He's back as a special attraction guy, not part of the WWE machine which is why it doesn't matter how his feeling towards the business or the company as long as he's doing his job. Which he did amazingly so far.
> 
> Vince is probably smart enough to know that if Lesnar is fighting, his next WWE match is going to be huge because he's getting the attention of both fanbases.


What if he loses to a prelim guy in UFC? he's gonna look like a geek going back into WWE and his match won't draw as well.

This is a big risk for both party's. He isn't at the level to compete with the top heavyweights anymore without getting seriously injured.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

No doubt, but if you're Vince, you're taking it without even thinking because they already killed Lesnar's entire aura at ER. So again, if he wins? his next match is 100 times bigger, if not? nothing changes, Lesnar is still the same guy to the wrestling audience. I think the bigger question here is if Dana even wants the connection to pro wrestling.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Sounds retarded tbh. He's a part-timer with huge drawing ability, not some random dude in the circus like the rest of the roster and he also has other options except WWE on top of it so he doesn't have to give in to anything. Not putting stuff from him is not going to help WWE, and it's their own fault in first place for pissing Lesnar off with the Cena promo. It's clearly obvious that Vince and others want him to get into this sort of bs like the rest of the guys but it doesn't work on a star like him. It didn't work on Rock either who got massive backstage heat apparently, only to go over their top babyface at Wrestlemania. Maybe WWE should have built up some of their own stars when they're not even ready to work with massive stars egos.


----------



## Wtkace

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

FUXX ALL ALL U !!! If I was Brock, I will do the Fuxxking same thing as well !!! Let's us think on behalf of one of the greatest superstar :" I'm a big superstar, former UFC Heavyweight champion, WWE champion, I'm only 1 year contract with you guys, WWE, after that I need to get money by myself. So I agree with the term of me losing to Cena, anyway I still look strong even though I lose, which means I havent lose my big time look, yet now u make me look liek a real loser by having ur little Chena go ahead and deliver a fake statement ( I want to take a time off from now because I broke up with my wife ), SCREW THAT !!! Seems you guys are the one who broke the rules 1st, then What's wrong with me to go ahead and do what I like !??!!? I want to watch Santos Vs Frank Mir, if you dont like it, go fuxx urself !!! " This is what I think, Thank you.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Pretty damn disappointing they sign Lesnar to a one year contract and yet looks like he's only going to work three PPVs total (Extreme Rules, SummerSlam, and Wrestlemania 29.)

*shaking my head

- Vic


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Unless the whole thing is a work (and im still not entirely convinced it isnt), I just can't deny it's great to see someone fleece the company for millions while fucking them at their own bullshit, petty, political power-plays.
If Brock did set up a meeting with Dana purely to piss off Vince it worked a treat, the ammount of interest generated from one camera shot and few words from Dana showed exactly how much Brock is really worth, his return to the octagon is guaranteed near a million buys at very least, and not a single on of those people buying would give a shit wether or not he was pinned by John Cena, goofy fake wrestler.
Dont think he had any actual interest in goin back to MMA though, hence Danas complete change of demeaner post-meeting once he realized what was happening.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Or maybe he just wanted to get his face seen on ppv that did more than 300k buys again:lesnar

(JDS vs Mir did around 560k btw)


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I don't understand what the fuck is happening with Lesnar. In keeping with WWE lately it's been horribly handled and a complete mess.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

560k for Santos/Mir is a decent number, Sonnen/Silva in July is going to destroy everything this year besides Rock/Cena and the Mayweather fight. Maybe even million buys.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

^damn straight, this summer theres Euro 2012 where my country has actually made it in for once, Olympics where i know an actual competitor and sweet holidays coming up, and yet Silva v Sonnen 2 is the thing im most looking forward to all summer.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Rock316AE said:


> 560k for Santos/Mir is a decent number, Sonnen/Silva in July is going to destroy everything this year besides Rock/Cena and the Mayweather fight. Maybe even million buys.


I doubt it'll do a million buys but it should get over 500k. You never know these days. Lesnar was the only dead-cert UFC had when it came to the huge PPV numbers. They need to start marketing their fighters better and giving guys title shots by factoring in more than just their form. Guys like Stann, Bader, Cerrone and Leben for instance could all be massive draws but UFC don't make it easy for them. They gave Lesnar the world right away and it ended up paying huge dividends. I'd rather see the guys I mentioned than generic-brazilian-450.3.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> I doubt it'll do a million buys but it should get over 500k. You never know these days. Lesnar was the only dead-cert UFC had when it came to the huge PPV numbers. They need to start marketing their fighters better and giving guys title shots by factoring in more than just their form. Guys like Stann, Bader, Cerrone and Leben for instance could all be massive draws but UFC don't make it easy for them. They gave Lesnar the world right away and it ended up paying huge dividends. I'd rather see the guys I mentioned than generic-brazilian-450.3.


Maybe not a mil but I think it'll be at least 750k+, long building grudge matches usually draw big, I must admit I am still slightly disappointed its not happening in Brazil though.
Stann could be a big star based on his back-story and likable personality, i think theyve already started trying to push him as such.
Love Cerrone so yeah, Bader is dull as shit and Leben? seriously?
As for generic Brazilians, id take JDS and Jose Aldo before any of the guys mentioned.

This probably should go in the MMA thread though I guess.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

If this all isn't a work, and like others I am not coninced it isn't...

How did Vince and the WWE not see problems coming with Lesnar. There is a reason he left the first time and I don't see how giving him more money for fewer dates was going to change anything. Seriously, I am not one to claim that I could ru nthe business of the WWE better than the people in charge or anything but I do have to question them offering Brock $5 million to work 24 shows (or w/e it is) and 3 PPVs.

Also, on Brock's end if he is truly upset by what they are doing to his "persona", he shouldn't be surprised either. You signed to work very limited dates and PPVs for one year, what did you think the WWE was going to do, make you look great against all their top stars? No they were going to do exactly what they are doing, make their top stars look as good as possible and milk ALL of Brock's credibility they can.

So I see fault on both ends here (again if this all isn't a big work) WWE should've known whay they are getting into and Brock should just shut-up work his dates collect his $5 million and move on after the year is up, b/c the WWE trying ot ruin his persona isn't going to damage him much outside the "WWE Universe". He will still be a PPV draw for the UFC if he wanted to after his stuff with the WWE.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Sonnen/Silva is a big deal. If I'm not mistaken, it was supposed to be a stadium show. Can't wait for that, if Sonnen is losing there, his star power will never be the same. Yes, he's an awesome interview and can promote anything, but after all the hype from his side about Silva, this is a make/break fight for him.

A fight I would love to see if he comes back is Lesnar/Nelson, Nelson already talked about a fight with Brock, if Nelson is still THAT impressive and popular by the time Brock comes back, easily a million buys PPV with a big promotion.


----------



## 123bigdave

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Rock316AE said:


> Sonnen/Silva is a big deal. If I'm not mistaken, it was supposed to be a stadium show. Can't wait for that,* if Sonnen is losing there, his star power will never be the same.* Yes, he's an awesome interview and can promote anything, but after all the hype from his side about Silva, this is a make/break fight for him.
> 
> A fight I would love to see if he comes back is Lesnar/Nelson, Nelson already talked about a fight with Brock, if Nelson is still THAT impressive and popular by the time Brock comes back, easily a million buys PPV with a big promotion.


He lost all of that star power in his lackluster win over Bisping. Which I still think he lost tbh.


EDIT: There is not a hope that fúcking Roy Nelson vs Brock gets 1Mill PPV buys. LOL


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

^You don't lose starpower that fast, unless you're like Fedor who went from winning his whole career long to losing left and right.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



123bigdave said:


> He lost all of that star power in his lackluster win over Bisping. Which I still think he lost tbh


I do actually agree Bisping won that fight, but the first statement is waaaay off, Chaels star power has always been in his gift of gab and hes been all over media outlets hyping this fight and every show loves having him on because he always delivers, gonna be even more so in the coming weeks. And even if its not a mil this fight is gonna sell big.


Anyway, to get back on topic, the more I think about the more it seems like a big work to me, wasn't there early reports that they'd planned to play up Brocks previous departure and lawsuits when keeping him off tv?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

No way Sonnen lost his star power. It wasn't impressive or gave the impression that he can beat Silva but he still won and it's still Sonnen/Silva after all the hype and their personal story. If he loses to Silva again? that's another story.


----------



## 123bigdave

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Rock316AE said:


> No way Sonnen lost his star power. It wasn't impressive or gave the impression that he can beat Silva but he still won and it's still Sonnen/Silva after all the hype and their personal story. If he loses to Silva again? that's another story.


Do you read MMA Forums? Sherdog/MMA Underground? Hype for Silva vs Sonnen has totally shifted away.


----------



## Brock

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Wow - 3 ppv's, is that it?! Do only two this year and maybe mania next year, I know he only signed for limited dates but that is very dissapointing tbh, he is the main reason I watch raw atm to maybe see his next story arc...


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

This thread shouldn't of ever been closed. It's got miles and miles of life in it.

Anyway, I don't get why people are surprised with the way Brock acts. He has always acted this way. Even in UFC. He just doesn't give a crap and he lets every one know he doesn't. Which you've got to hand it to him for being honest.

They are paying him $5m to bury him and he sees that and is just going to create as much fuss as he can. Get his $5m and head off back to UFC.

What WWE should be trying to get as much money outta him before he jumps ship and goes back to UFC. But they are mor worried about senting messages to him via Big Show, like he'd care or even watching.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

There are issues and criticisms on both sides here really. WWE really need to stop trying to invest and beg someone who doesn't care and rarely appears, they really need to build new stars. Yes, it's a slow process, but it needs to be done all the time.

As for Lesnar, thats fine if he doesn't like wrestling and stuff, but I really don't respect his attitude. Frankly, he's rude, obnoxious, high maintenance and acts like a bit of a sports-Hollywood bully. People call CM Punk and Randy Orton dickheads, and maybe they have their moments, but this guy is the real meaning of it.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Rock316AE said:


> Sonnen/Silva is a big deal. If I'm not mistaken, it was supposed to be a stadium show. Can't wait for that, if Sonnen is losing there, his star power will never be the same. Yes, he's an awesome interview and can promote anything, but after all the hype from his side about Silva, this is a make/break fight for him.
> 
> A fight I would love to see if he comes back is Lesnar/Nelson, Nelson already talked about a fight with Brock, if Nelson is still THAT impressive and popular by the time Brock comes back, easily a million buys PPV with a big promotion.


By "THAT impressive" do you mean knocking out a guy who isn't even ranked in the top 25, or being comfortably beaten by Mir, Dos Santos and Werdum in three of his last four. I love Big Country, but at best he's the 11th ranked heavyweight at the moment. He's great at what he does, but he's not in the elite of the division. He's a guy with a good skill-set and an even better chin who always shows up to fight.

That's probably what Brock needs at this point though, and there's no doubt in my mind that Nelson/Lesnar would be a great fight.


----------



## Example

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

This storyline will spring to life after Triple H's return at No Way Out, thinking they might even have Lesnar/Triple H at Money In The Bank(could use the money owed to Lesnar in the storyline). There is plenty of opponents the WWE could have Lesnar face before his deal is up next year so why not make the most of it.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

The guy is hot now, people love him. If he keeps winning, he can be a bigger attraction. Either way a fight with Brock would be interesting. They're not going to throw JDS or Velasquez at him in his first fight anyway. Personally I will take Lesnar/Nelson over another Mir fight.


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



123bigdave said:


> Do you read MMA Forums? Sherdog/MMA Underground? Hype for Silva vs Sonnen has totally shifted away.


Sherdog is full of shertards. Silva vs Sonnen 2 will do 700k easily.


----------



## lesje

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

^lol, so true, its filled with retards!


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Therapy said:


> This hit the sheets today. I hope more than ever HHH buries him.. I love when WWE has a dick on their hands. A $5m dick at that.
> 
> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> _For those wondering why there has been no mention of Brock Lesnar on WWE television over the last couple weeks, there is said to be "nuclear heat" on Lesnar, some of which stems his recent appearance at the UFC 146 pay-per-view.
> 
> Brock Lesnar visited the event and met with UFC President Dana White without the advance knowledge of Vince McMahon. Even before the UFC incident, Lesnar has been extremely difficult to deal with behind the scenes. Lesnar was high maintenance during his first run with the company nearly a decade ago. Now, he's back, making much more money and working far fewer dates.
> 
> WWE has taken a few shots at Lesnar on television in recent weeks, including the Big Show's promo talking about being a "fighter, not a sports entertainer" and Triple H's taped promo on RAW where he was not wearing an arm brace to sell Lesnar's recent attack.
> 
> WWE has had to deal with contract negotiations with megastars before (The Rock, Steve Austin), but Lesnar is a different animal because he does not like the wrestling business and has the option of going back to UFC to make huge money to fight a few more times.
> 
> Instead of keeping Brock Lesnar's character on television through video packages or appearances by Paul Heyman, he's now off the radar entirely until it's time for WWE to start building towards his match against Triple H at SummerSlam.
> 
> After SummerSlam, Lesnar is not expected to make any more appearances for many months. It's known that Lesnar's contract requires very few appearances - and it's now believed that the number of required dates is even fewer than previously reported. He is not scheduled to wrestle at Survivor Series and might not be back until 2013. It's known whether he'll even be at the Royal Rumble, so right now, the only events that are locked in are SummerSlam and WrestleMania 29. _


Much respect to Lesnar for doing this. Those cunts had it coming after the bullshit they pulled off at Extreme Rules. And lol @ them trying to "send a message" to Lesnar through Big Show and HHH as if he would give a fuck. I guess he'll also lose against HHH and then lose his match against The Rock or Undertaker at Mania as well and take his money and return to UFC. Not the way I wanted things to shape up to be but I'm glad with it, just for the fact that Vince shot himself in the foot with this deal.


----------



## CMWit

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Choke2Death said:


> Much respect to Lesnar for doing this. Those cunts had it coming after the bullshit they pulled off at Extreme Rules. And lol @ them trying to "send a message" to Lesnar through Big Show and HHH as if he would give a fuck. I guess he'll also lose against HHH and then lose his match against The Rock or Undertaker at Mania as well and take his money and return to UFC. Not the way I wanted things to shape up to be but I'm glad with it, just for the fact that Vince shot himself in the foot with this deal.


Fuck Lesnar, he was a dick the first time and is a bigger dick this time around, I hope eh does go back to Dana and get his ass handed to him some more, or maybe he can go back and fail at football, fuck Lesnar, Vince didn't shot shit, Lesnar screwed Lesnar


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Looking back now, it was the right call to have Cena go over him. If Lesnar is barely gonna be on WWE TV and just do his match against Cena, Triple H and a Mania match. 
Absolutly ridiculous to bring him in on such a few number of dates and have him beat the top stars in WWE and then just jump back to UFC after Mania. Makes no sense.
Especially if he is gonna lose to The Rock at Mania, a guy that isnt a regular on WWE TV aswell. Or Undertaker for that matter.

WWE made the right call with the number of dates they have Lesnar.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Big Shows promo was pretty baffling indeed, "Im not a sports entertainer"! from fucking Big Show of all people!!!! the guy who had a sumo match at mania?


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



CMWit said:


> Fuck Lesnar, he was a dick the first time and is a bigger dick this time around, I hope eh does go back to Dana and get his ass handed to him some more, or maybe he can go back and fail at football, fuck Lesnar, Vince didn't shot shit, Lesnar screwed Lesnar


How did he "screw" himself? He's getting to work a limited schedule with a handful of matches for $5 million in return. Perfect deal! The only person who screwed up in this deal is Vince.


----------



## CMWit

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

He screwed himself by being a dick, if he had not he may actually be sceduled to win a match, as it stands he most likely will lose to HHH at sumerslam win the Rumble and lose at Mania, then after will go on back to UFC and get smoked by Mir/Overeem/Velasquez whomever, despite what people like to think Vince does not need Brock, would he like to continue to have him, of course but does not need him


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Choke2Death said:


> How did he "screw" himself? He's getting to work a limited schedule with a handful of matches for $5 million in return. Perfect deal! The only person who screwed up in this deal is Vince.


This, 5 millions while sitting at home and working whenever he wants vs 2.7s and under 200k PPV buyrates. I know who here is the screwed one, and it surely ain't Lesnar.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



> He screwed himself by being a dick


Their intention was always to use him to put people over. Him being a dick isn't the reason.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



CMWit said:


> He screwed himself by being a dick, if he had not he may actually be sceduled to win a match, as it stands he most likely will lose to HHH at sumerslam win the Rumble and lose at Mania, then after will go on back to UFC and get smoked by Mir/Overeem/Velasquez whomever, despite what people like to think Vince does not need Brock, would he like to continue to have him, of course but does not need him


I don't know about you, but I would've loved to take those 5 millions in exchange for jobbing in a couple of scripted matches. Lesnar just doesn't give a fuck and he makes it crystal clear. Don't know why people still hate him for it, it's not like he's denied being a self-centered douche. With that said, Vince deserves it because he's treated plenty of employers like shit. What goes around comes around, now it's time for someone else to treat him that way, specially with the horrific shows he gives the "Okay" to.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Choke2Death said:


> I don't know about you, but I would've loved to take those 5 millions in exchange for jobbing in a couple of scripted matches. Lesnar just doesn't give a fuck and he makes it crystal clear. Don't know why people still hate him for it, it's not like he's denied being a self-centered douche. With that said, Vince deserves it because he's treated plenty of employers like shit. What goes around comes around, now it's time for someone else to treat him that way, specially with the horrific shows he gives the "Okay" to.


Then why call them cunts for doing the right thing?

*Much respect to Lesnar for doing this. Those cunts had it coming after the bullshit they pulled off at Extreme Rules.*

Its absolutly retarded to have Lesnar go threw WWEs top guys only to lose at Mania to either The Rock or Undertaker who arent regulars on TV. 
I would have prefered the WWE to have done this whole thing better, firstly not go threw Cena/Brock so fast. But reading about how few apperances they have with Brock then it was the right call.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



JasonLives said:


> Then why call them cunts for doing the right thing?
> 
> *Much respect to Lesnar for doing this. Those cunts had it coming after the bullshit they pulled off at Extreme Rules.*
> 
> Its absolutly retarded to have Lesnar go threw WWEs top guys only to lose at Mania to either The Rock or Undertaker who arent regulars on TV. I would have prefered the WWE to have done this whole thing better, firstly not go threw Cena/Brock so fast. But reading about how few apperances they have with Brock then it was the right call.


Doing the right thing? Yeah, because finding a way to turn Cena back into the fruity pebble goof is the "right" thing. I call them cunts for ruining what could have been entertainment for fans. In return, I'm glad Lesnar is being a pain in the ass to them. But from Lesnar's perspective, he couldn't give a fuck less, which is what the post you quoted all about.


----------



## CMWit

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

matter of opinion on "horrible" shows, I for one enjoy watching each Monday night, like I have been doing so for the last 900+ episodes, I don't overthink or overanalye each show I sit back and watch it and suspend disbeleif for 120 minutes+, ratings and buyrates mean shit to me as I am not finacially vested in the company, I watch it simply to be entertained, and I do not hate Brock, would love to see his gopfy ass on TV every week, and as far as Vince treating talent badlt, guess what he has to you don't make a juggernaught of a company, let alone a wrestling company without pissing on a few people's shoes, JR told a story quite a while back about Vince and him stealing guys from the territoires, it went something like this, JR was dropping a duece during an event when into the bathroom the promoter and an unamed fella were talking about Vince stealign one of his stars, the other guy was to be paid to take Vince out, JR went and let Vince know, Vince taking it stride said fuck those guys, and he went on and signed whomever that star was. Vince has had to deal with so much shit though the years you think Lesanr being a dick is going to adversly affect him in anyway is laughable, Hitmen, Congress, Steroids, Benoit, Owen, and Lesnar?? Nah


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

You enjoy the shows? Good for you. I, however, don't. It has nothing to do with ratings, "being cool", buyrates or whatever the fuck. I just don't find any amusement in the shows they've put on for 5+ weeks. I think you would also enjoy a backstage segment of John Cena having violent diarrhea. You're the type of "yes-man" that Vince dreams of surrounding himself with.

And my only add-in when it comes to ratings is that I hope they are as low as possible for every shitty show they produce every week.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I wouldn't mind if Brock went over their current guys. As a fan it's not my fault that I cheer for a great talent over mediocre ones, if WWE wanted to create good stars they should have pushed other guys beside Cena in the last few years. In no other era has anybody ever cared about "oldtimers" passing the torch, it was the young guys that stepped up and overthrew the older guys, they weren't given anything, they had to entertain up to the level of the older guys to be given the ball, Austin and Rock wouldn't be anywhere they are if their pushes were fabricated, it was all organic with fans behind them. As long as Brock draws better than the current crop of stars, he's entitled everything he was, just ask Rock, he certainly didn't want to job to Cena and it turned out to be the highest sold WM ever, so the fans were definitely behind this decision.


----------



## CMWit

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Choke2Death said:


> You enjoy the shows? Good for you. I, however, don't. It has nothing to do with ratings, "being cool", buyrates or whatever the fuck. I just don't find any amusement in the shows they've put on for 5+ weeks. I think you would also enjoy a backstage segment of John Cena having violent diarrhea. You're the type of "yes-man" that Vince dreams of surrounding himself with.
> 
> And my only add-in when it comes to ratings is that I hope they are as low as possible for every shitty show they produce every week.


Yes I do enjoy the show and you really do not need to insult me if you do not enjoy the shows. If you don't like it don't watch, pretty simple when you think about it. But hey you can insult other posters all you want I will still enjoy next Monday's Raw and you can complain about it, no sweat off my back bro


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

LOL CMWit pretending he enjoys every RAW.


----------



## CMWit

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



The-Rock-Says said:


> LOL CMWit pretending he enjoys every RAW.


Lol, as I do not have to pretend, yeah there are bad segments and bad mataches but overall yeah I enjoy watching every Raw and have done so since Yoko beat Kok B Ware, but hey thanks for thinking you know me


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Choke2Death said:


> You enjoy the shows? Good for you. I, however, don't. It has nothing to do with ratings, "being cool", buyrates or whatever the fuck. I just don't find any amusement in the shows they've put on for 5+ weeks. I think you would also enjoy a backstage segment of John Cena having violent diarrhea. You're the type of "yes-man" that Vince dreams of surrounding himself with.
> 
> And my only add-in when it comes to ratings is that I hope they are as low as possible for every shitty show they produce every week.


Agreed and by the way i like your Beniot picture good moment in wrestling history.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



CMWit said:


> Yes I do enjoy the show and you really do not need to insult me if you do not enjoy the shows. If you don't like it don't watch, pretty simple when you think about it. But hey you can insult other posters all you want I will still enjoy next Monday's Raw and you can complain about it, no sweat off my back bro


"Insult"? Lol, what made you figure that "yes-man" is an insult? I assume that you know it's a bad thing so you felt offended being called that. Well, first step in the right direction. 

And I've switching off for the past 2 weeks. I just watched the first segment this week and turned it off, then after hearing about how bad the main event was, I YouTube'd it and saw a couple of minutes from that horrid joke.


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Without Brock the only reason to watch raw now is for the aj/punk/kane/daniel bryan segments. But since they normally don't do them until the middle of the show theres no way im gonna sit through an hour of crap for it. How can anyone enjoy raw when the main event is Cena vs some jobber? (as there is no other main eventers right now)


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I actually just realized I haven't watched a full episode of raw since the week after extreme rules. I haven't really had anything to look forward to on the show lately.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I mean I'll still watch the show, it's only a matter of will I enjoy it or not. Which I haven't for the past few weeks save for a few segments.


----------



## Wtkace

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

There is someone who speak out the truth : Monday Raw isn't as interesting after ER & Brock segment, the rest are just chump..... Cena vs bla bla bla on main event almost every single night...... dark match featuring cena and pin some bluddy else to send crowd back happily, ya, the kid are happy because they are retard, can't think too much, while for us, we will like to check for result before we watch it, once we know cena set for main event, that's it, close shop. Cena vs cole ?!!?!? Next time u should ask cena to wrestler with Justin robert...hmm, maybe he can put on a great match.


----------



## Lm2

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Creme De La Creme said:


> I actually just realized I haven't watched a full episode of raw since the week after extreme rules. I haven't really had anything to look forward to on the show lately.


i haven't watched a full raw since 2004


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Maybe they didn't want to let him slip away from the contract so they became lenient. Doubt it thou.


It seems that way for Lesnar to sign they had to go more on his terms. I believe both sides win Vince and Lesnar. Vince gets to make Lesnar look weak by losing to Cena and on mania and Lesnar makes 5 easy million. I just wish Brock would show up more he is one of the reasons I was looking forward to Raw now its just boring.


----------



## RobsYourUncle

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Choke2Death said:


> You enjoy the shows? Good for you. I, however, don't. It has nothing to do with ratings, "being cool", buyrates or whatever the fuck. I just don't find any amusement in the shows they've put on for 5+ weeks. *I think you would also enjoy a backstage segment of John Cena having violent diarrhea.* You're the type of "yes-man" that Vince dreams of surrounding himself with.
> 
> And my only add-in when it comes to ratings is that I hope they are as low as possible for every shitty show they produce every week.


To be fair, I think most of us would like to see that.


----------



## Grabbag

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Why do people think that they know everything about Brock Lesnar? You don't.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I'm really starting to get peeved with all this Lesnar business to the point that I'm not even going to care if he comes back or not. I just feel like he's holding up a big middle finger to the WWE and the fans right now and doesn't give a shit because he's paid.

WWE should use the other appearances to make him show up in a dress if he doesn't stop being such a bitch.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Mike Chiappetta MMA ‏@MikeChiappetta

Dana White says his meeting with Brock Lesnar was terrible. "In my opinion, it couldn't have gone worse," he says. They haven't talked since




So Lesnar isn't returning to UFC then.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



dxbender said:


> Mike Chiappetta MMA ‏@MikeChiappetta
> 
> Dana White says his meeting with Brock Lesnar was terrible. "In my opinion, it couldn't have gone worse," he says. They haven't talked since
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Lesnar isn't returning to UFC then.


I still say he is leaving after Wrestlemania never to be seen again in WWE UFC Return or not worse case he goes back to being a farmer in Minnesota.


----------



## Carleymdm

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I don't think Brock Lesnar would've saved anything anyway, it would've just ended in disappointment for the majority just like with Extreme Rules.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

White's working us all.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Creme De La Creme said:


> I actually just realized I haven't watched a full episode of raw since the week after extreme rules. I haven't really had anything to look forward to on the show lately.


I kinda have been keeping up, but sometimes I sleep through some parts of shows. This is indeed a slump atm, I know damn well WWE doesn't need Lesnar, but the booking is making it seem like it. I enjoy the usual CM punk DB Kane, and AJ, anything else, meh to at least decent. Summer, WWE will most likely kick things into gear. It was the same as last year.


----------



## lesje

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Grabbag said:


> Why do people think that they know everything about Brock Lesnar? You don't.


This, lol.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Brock should just stop with the WWE/UFC stuff. He got his millions....AAAAAAND Millions of dollars doing the Wrestling thing and the UFC thing. He needs to just hang them up and be a farmer full-time in Minny.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



glenwo2 said:


> Brock should just stop with the WWE/UFC stuff. He got his millions....AAAAAAND Millions of dollars doing the Wrestling thing and the UFC thing. He needs to just hang them up and be a farmer full-time in Minny.


Nope.


----------



## Obese Turtle

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

What the fuck was all this bullshit reported about 50 dates and a minimum of 2 per month? That was actually something to look forward to. But now, he's gonna be there a few times in July or August, then a match at Summerslam. But after that, Brock will be gone until the rtwm. It's almost like who gives a shit? It's sad, but I've come to expect this kind of crap from the "big angles".


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Vince should fire a bunch of useless jobbers and pay Brock another 5mil or something and have him on raw every week


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I'm glad to hear that it doesnt look like Brock will be fighting while under contract with the WWE. If he's working storylines for the WWE, he should stay in the WWE for the time being. He doesn't need extra money, he might injure himself in a fight while working a storyline for him and it would just be too much. I doubt Brock stays after Wrestlemania next year but hopefully they put him in a few good storylines with big stars while he's here...and dont just have him lose the entire time, there isn't any point.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



NJ88 said:


> I'm glad to hear that it doesnt look like Brock will be fighting while under contract with the WWE. If he's working storylines for the WWE, he should stay in the WWE for the time being. He doesn't need extra money, he might injure himself in a fight while working a storyline for him and it would just be too much. I doubt Brock stays after Wrestlemania next year but hopefully they put him in a few good storylines with big stars while he's here...and dont just have him lose the entire time, there isn't any point.


Just want him to see in a last, big WWE Match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## ben_fletch

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

*



Vince McMahon was reportedly so furious following Brock Lesnar recently attending the UFC 146 pay-per-view that Triple H had to talk him out of doing something drastic. Word is that Triple H wants the SummerSlam match against Lesnar bad, leading people to believe that Triple H will be going over.

Click to expand...

*Shocker, the son in law will be going over -_-


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Still wonder how they plan to build up a big Wrestlemania match with Brock if all he has done is lose since he came back.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Is there any report or indication why did Cena go over Lesnar? Why the hell that happened?


----------



## HHH - The King

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



ben_fletch said:


> Shocker, the son in law will be going over -_-


LMAO at this spin-off bullshit from the observer. Websites quote the observer as the source of this "report" but this is what I found actually written in the observer



> There is a lot to why Lesnar has not been mentioned on television the past two weeks, nothing has been done on his angle and no clips have been shown, no follow up has been on the Heyman and Lesnar storyline lawsuit nor has Heyman been on the show nor any "messages sent by Lesnar" been part of any TV. According to several sources, there is nuclear heat on Lesnar right now, a lot of which stems from his going to the UFC show and their knowledge that he met with Dana White. As noted last week, not only was Vince McMahon not behind it, but he wasn’t aware of it until it happened. But there were problems even before that point, which may have been why Lesnar decided to go to Las Vegas and feelers were sent. Those close to the situation say that Lesnar vs. HHH is still planned as the main event for SummerSlam and because it’s HHH’s angle, even with this heat, that match is almost surely going to happen. There have been problems since day one in the sense Lesnar got this sweetheart contract and has been difficult or impossible, depending on who you talk with, to deal with from almost the start. Lesnar was super high maintenance in his 2002-2004 run and Vince found him difficult then with his constant demands and wanting things changed, but now Lesnar is a tons bigger star and is said to be a completely different animal to deal with, plus he’s coming off his UFC success and money and even though he probably isn’t Dana White’s favorite person this week either, he can always make a deal to go back and make the same if not more money than he’s making here. As we stated from day one of the deal, this is a completely different person than Vince has ever had to deal with.


Its amazing how they spin the whole thing wow. 





JasonLives said:


> Still wonder how they plan to build up a big Wrestlemania match with Brock if all he has done is lose since he came back.


He wont lose at Summerslam. I am sure HHH is putting him over. Lesnar will be facing Taker at mania.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

What if Lesnar legitimately knocks Taker out at WM and pins him hahaha. Fuck man what a primadonna.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

HHH going over Lesnar was probably always the plan but now they find the excuse to do it because it's so stupid. From the arm angle to the HHH promo when he said that the injury is nothing, it's obvious that Brock is not going over and his WM29 is officially worthless. I hope that at least the program is good.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Wasn't all that excited about Brock. Still not. Won't be getting excited either. 

Paul Heymam on the other hand, I'm hoping he puts a stable together,


----------



## HHH - The King

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Rock316AE said:


> HHH going over Lesnar was probably always the plan but now they find the excuse to do it because it's so stupid. From the arm angle to the HHH promo when he said that the injury is nothing, it's obvious that Brock is not going over and his WM29 is officially worthless. I hope that at least the program is good.


How do you know it was ALWAYS the plan? just because the babyface authority called the heel a quitter in a kayfabe promo? 

Vince mcmahon is not an idiot, neither is HHH. If Lesnar is staying and willing to work mania, he is surely going over trips. But if he is leaving to UFC this summer, there is no need to job out HHH or any other WWE superstar to guy leaving.


----------



## Felpent

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Brock Lesnar sucks. Fuck him! 

Always a cry baby. After watching the match with cena I dont think this guy can even wrestle anymore.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

What is the point of having Lesnar come into the WWE if he's going to job not only to Cena but apparently now to Triple H? Pretty pathetic use of bringing in Lesnar IMO.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

If HHH goes over Lesnar at SummerSlam just give the guy his release. What's the bloody point.

Just an ego trip.


----------



## WahhWahh

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Lesnar's a bitch.

Doesn't mean I don't want him on TV, I do. He's a fucking great wrestler.


----------



## HHH - The King

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



The-Rock-Says said:


> If HHH goes over Lesnar at SummerSlam just give the guy his release. *What's the bloody point.*


Point is Lesnar is an investment that is $5 million worth. You dont let him walk away after investing that kinda money(unless you're an idiot businessman). Hell if he is legit leaving to UFC, WWE should job him out not only to HHH but to Punk, orton and maybe sheamus too.

That being said, i think Lesnar will stay, he probably be working Mania with undertaker next year so HHH will surely put him over.


----------



## Felpent

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



WahhWahh said:


> Lesnar's a bitch.
> 
> Doesn't mean I don't want him on TV, I do. He's a fucking great wrestler.


He is a great wrestler but I just dont think he can bump in the ring anymore.


----------



## Brock L

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

if he jobs to HHH whats the fucking point in bringing him back if he's just going to lose all his matches. Whats he supposed to say to undetaker " uhhhhh even though i'm winless i still pose a threat to your streak"? god i hate WWE sometimes.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



HHH - The King said:


> Point is Lesnar is an investment that is $5 million worth. You dont let him walk away after investing that kinda money(unless you're an idiot businessman). Hell if he is legit leaving to UFC, WWE should job him out not only to HHH but to Punk, orton and maybe sheamus too.
> 
> That being said, i think Lesnar will stay, he probably be working Mania with undertaker next year so HHH will surely put him over.


Job him out all you want. But I wont be putting my money into PPV's (like I did for ER) to see him job for all the PPV's.

HHH has no reason to go over him when he wont be in the big storylines going into Mania.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

HHH should go over because I said so.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

With people saying Lesnar to be Undertakers next opponent at WM, I don't see the point. He will be no means of a threat to the streak. He lost to Cena, HHH will go over at SS and who knows how 2013 will go. At least to the IWC, he won't be seen as a threat. Unless he goes on a rampage from on the RTWM.


----------



## awesomeshit

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

lesnar = next big bitch. fucking asshole negotiating with ufc while hes under contract with the E.


----------



## bigdog40

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

If there is nuclear heat, he should job out. Why make him look good by going over the top talent, if he's just going to up and leave by time his contract expires anyway?


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Taker is not a big enough star to face Lesnar anyway, neither is Triple H but he's using his stroke for the feud to happen. Aside from Rock, Brock doesn't really have any profit with feuding with anyone else, and jobbing to Cena was more than enough, jobbing to those two aswell would just be lolworthy, might just aswell put Gillberg over Cena if they want to go that route. They pretty much botched Lesnar already, from the bad deal that hinders him from beeing a fulltime star, to the way how he put Cena over in their very first match he's been misused as badly as it gets.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> HHH should go over because I said so.


:lmao at least he's honest, Epic new Sig BTW (Y)


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



HHH - The King said:


> How do you know it was ALWAYS the plan? just because the babyface authority called the heel a quitter in a kayfabe promo?
> 
> Vince mcmahon is not an idiot, neither is HHH. If Lesnar is staying and willing to work mania, he is surely going over trips. But if he is leaving to UFC this summer, there is no need to job out HHH or any other WWE superstar to guy leaving.


I don't know. Just logical from the way HHH did business in the past. Usually when he does the injury angle, he's going over in the actual match. Most of the time, it was the right decision. This time? no. It's obvious that Lesnar is working WM29, UFC deal or not. But my prediction is that HHH is still going over with the excuse that "Brock can leave at any point" and officially killing his WM29 match. The funny thing about this situation is that Brock is laughing all the way to the bank while WWE thinking that they did some smart plan to embarrass him or something.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Brock/Heyman teasing being back together, tonight on RAW maybe.. Heyman was teasing it on twitter earlier.. My money says they will interupt the Vince/Johnny segment at the end.. 

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/256149-paul-heyman-teases-being-backstage-with-brock-lesnar


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> Brock/Heyman teasing being back together, tonight on RAW maybe.. Heyman was teasing it on twitter earlier.. My money says they will interupt the Vince/Johnny segment at the end..
> 
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/256149-paul-heyman-teases-being-backstage-with-brock-lesnar


Don't be silly. That would have actually been enjoyable.


----------



## John_Sheena22

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Triple H should not go over Brock.
Especially since Cena already beat Brock.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



John_Sheena22 said:


> Triple H should not go over Brock.
> Especially since Cena already beat Brock.


I like HHH, but I hope Lesner buries him harder then Batista did.


----------



## bacardimayne

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Forgive me if this has been discussed before, but to me it seems like this whole Big Show storyline that's going on right now was originally written for Lesnar and has been given to Show due to Lesnar not being around to do the shows. Think about it:

-Monster heel in a feud with Cena
-Ridiculous iron-clad contract
-Lesnaresque "I'm a giant and I don't care about anything" promos
-Allied with Big Johnny
-Headlining a PPV
-They've pretty much dropped the Lesnar-HHH-Heyman angle

Someone wanna refute this, add to it, or point out that I'm pointing out something that a million other people have already pointed out?


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



bacardimayne said:


> Forgive me if this has been discussed before, but to me it seems like this whole Big Show storyline that's going on right now was originally written for Lesnar and has been given to Show due to Lesnar not being around to do the shows. Think about it:
> 
> -Monster heel in a feud with Cena
> -Ridiculous iron-clad contract
> -Lesnaresque "I'm a giant and I don't care about anything" promos
> -Allied with Big Johnny
> -Headlining a PPV
> -They've pretty much dropped the Lesnar-HHH-Heyman angle
> 
> Someone wanna refute this, add to it, or point out that I'm pointing out something that a million other people have already pointed out?


As I said in the other thread, that would be brutal if true. However, I pray and hope that Lesner's not done. HE CAN DO SO MUCH!

Though it will be loltastic if Vince really brought back UFC's biggest draw just to have him job to the Golden Goose.


----------



## rizzotherat

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



HHH - The King said:


> LMAO at this spin-off bullshit from the observer. Websites quote the observer as the source of this "report" but this is what I found actually written in the observer
> 
> 
> 
> Its amazing how they spin the whole thing wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wont lose at Summerslam. I am sure HHH is putting him over. Lesnar will be facing Taker at mania.


Agree with HHH - The King people shouldnt take newz sites at face value.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



bacardimayne said:


> Forgive me if this has been discussed before, but to me it seems like this whole Big Show storyline that's going on right now was originally written for Lesnar and has been given to Show due to Lesnar not being around to do the shows. Think about it:
> 
> -Monster heel in a feud with Cena
> -Ridiculous iron-clad contract
> -Lesnaresque "I'm a giant and I don't care about anything" promos
> -Allied with Big Johnny
> -Headlining a PPV
> -They've pretty much dropped the Lesnar-HHH-Heyman angle
> 
> Someone wanna refute this, add to it, or point out that I'm pointing out something that a million other people have already pointed out?


I think they're just trying to hold over the audience until Lesnar returns and it would probably assist in working us IWC folk into thinking Lesnar has legit walked from the company. If the Summer of Punk taught us anything it's that there's an almost untapped segment of the viewership that is open to being worked by unorthodox means.

Those of us who have seen it all before were even guessing whether Punk would leave or not leading all the way up to the end of the match. They are trying to add an extra dimension for _us_ while still giving the casuals an angle they can sink their teeth into.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I agree, after the Cena/Show/Johnny/Vince promo this Raw the first thing that came to my mind was, that maybe this was planned for Lesnar/HHH. But That doesnt mean they cannot give them a better and new storyline. With Heyman as Lesnar's mouthpiece, they can do whatever storyline they want to. They can do much better and bigger storyline.. only IF HHH/Lesnar will happen.

P.S. :-O NO SHIT! wrestlingobserver.... wasnt it fuckin common sense? Ofcourse Triple H is going over.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

You know what's funny. I remember after Extreme Rules many people were mad at the WWE for having John Cena win. There were people saying they "ruined everything." 

But, I think if you can think it over for a second, it makes sense. It's obvious that everybody (including myself) thought Lesnar was going to run rough-shot over RAW and be this big dominate monster he was back in 2002. I wanted him to be dominating people left and right, and even win the WWE Championship for a few months. 

But, the thing is, I just don't think Lesnar has the passion for professional wrestling anymore. That's why they didn't book a match with him a year out. That's why they had Lesnar win at ER. He just doesn't seem to have the passion for professional wrestling. He could have been Cena, and than in May he could have left the WWE to do something else. Who knows, he could have wanted to play baseball all the sudden and quit his WWE contract to join a MLB team. 

The fact that he's showing up at a UFC show and there's rumors of his possibly going back to UFC just proves my point even more.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



itssoeasy23 said:


> You know what's funny. I remember after Extreme Rules many people were mad at the WWE for having John Cena win. There were people saying they "ruined everything."
> 
> But, I think if you can think it over for a second, it makes sense. It's obvious that everybody (including myself) thought Lesnar was going to run rough-shot over RAW and be this big dominate monster he was back in 2002. I wanted him to be dominating people left and right, and even win the WWE Championship for a few months.
> 
> But, the thing is, I just don't think Lesnar has the passion for professional wrestling anymore. That's why they didn't book a match with him a year out. That's why they had Lesnar win at ER. He just doesn't seem to have the passion for professional wrestling. He could have been Cena, and than in May he could have left the WWE to do something else. Who knows, he could have wanted to play baseball all the sudden and quit his WWE contract to join a MLB team.
> 
> The fact that he's showing up at a UFC show and there's rumors of his possibly going back to UFC just proves my point even more.


That is why Triple H will beat him at Summerslam after that I don't know how they can make him a threat for The Undertaker for Wrestlemania since Brock I would believe won't be back in WWE after Summerslam until Feb-March 2013.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I think we all expect HHH to be in the Lesner fued for the summer, with Brock supposed petulance etc and watch in the reality angle that TNA has at the min (which is great viewing). Most people with an interest in WWE should know or all well aware that the Undertaker is regarded at the Captain of the locker-room, the man to go to etc.

Wouldn't it be more plausible for Taker' being the one to put Brock in his place and be the General of the WWE Boys? There much more story and angles to work from especially with the previous confrontation at the UFC match etc, eithers no attendance to have to build on a storyline weekly.. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



> - In a recent interview with The Chronicle Journal, Frank Mir said he wouldn't be opposed to going into wrestling. "Not opposed to the idea," Mir said. "I can’t do a back flip or anything." This is leading to speculation suggesting that he could go to WWE to face Brock Lesnar. The two have split two fights in the UFC, setting up a Brock Lesnar vs. Frank Mir trilogy after all.


http://www.pwpix.net/pwpixnews/headlines/341817106.php

Frank Mirr in WWE?


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Chicago Warrior said:


> http://www.pwpix.net/pwpixnews/headlines/341817106.php
> 
> Frank Mirr in WWE?


I hate that guy.. he can be a good heel. But I dont see him retiring from MMA anytime soon.


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Mir would be a good heel.

But, if there's anyone we need from UFC, it's the GOAT Chael Sonnen.


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



> But, the thing is, I just don't think Lesnar has the passion for professional wrestling anymore.


As much as I hate to say it, cause I used to like him a lot in his original run, but I dont think he ever had passion for the business.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Chicago Warrior said:


> http://www.pwpix.net/pwpixnews/headlines/341817106.php
> 
> Frank Mirr in WWE?


*I'd love to see more guys with legit fighting backgrounds, such as Mir in the WWE. It gives that added dimension to the product.

On the topic of Brock though, I can see him returning on-screen very soon with Triple H sure to call him out on sunday night.*


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



The Bad Guy said:


> As much as I hate to say it, cause I used to like him a lot in his original run, but I dont think he ever had passion for the business.


It's rather obvious at this point that he never did. 

He's now in it for the money and that's all well and good but boy us fans have been left in the cold partly because of it. Vince was willing to give this guy five million dollars right off the top for a select number of dates, therefore limiting what creative could do with him even if they weren't a bunch of braindead monkeys incapable of stringing together an angle beyond three or four weeks. What we're left with is in large part the result. This post-Wrestlemania season has felt like one of the biggest letdowns I can remember experiencing in the product, because one month they had this fresh, hot direction and the next, it all evaporated and we're stuck with the entrails of the animal, leaving us with ashes in our mouths.


----------



## -Skullbone-

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

I'm positive Lesnar has gone on record saying enjoys the performance side of professional wrestling. The industry itself, however, is something he loathes. His commitment (or lack of) has a right to be questioned by management, but relations between them are obviously being made worse through a series of on-air jabs. It has seemingly become a clash of egos trying to one up each other. Naturally, it's the consumers who suffer as a result. Would like to see him back in the ring again, so long as he finds a way to get past his weaknesses on the mic (seriously, what the fuck was that 'negotiations' promo before ER?)


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



The-Rock-Says said:


> If HHH goes over Lesnar at SummerSlam just give the guy his release. What's the bloody point.
> 
> Just an ego trip.


I agree there is no credibility for Lesnar to go into mania. It seems like Brock actually hurt his WWE credibility being a jobber (if he indeed loses next to Triple H).




The Bad Guy said:


> As much as I hate to say it, cause I used to like him a lot in his original run, but I dont think he ever had passion for the business.


I am in the same wagon I was a huge fan of Brock when he debuted I loved him both as a face and heel (rarily happens to me although I would prefer heel). Sucks that Brock has no passion would of been nice if Brock would of been there for a whole year dominating and building up for his WM match, but no he took very limited dates which leaves us the fans with nothing. I was getting into the WWE product (because of The Rock) and even more when Brock showed up the next night, but after his loss in ER the only reason I watch WWE is because of DB. I am tired of Sheamus 2.0 superman style. Punk really isnt the same after that loss with Triple H there isnt anything entertaining right now. I try to like the product, but it sucks I havent seen a wrestler that really appeals. If Brock jobs out to Triple H than there is a high chance I am going to take a break on the product and wait for Rock to return WWE is just unwatchable.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



li/<o said:


> I agree there is no credibility for Lesnar to go into mania. It seems like Brock actually hurt his WWE credibility being a jobber (if he indeed loses next to Triple H).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the same wagon I was a huge fan of Brock when he debuted I loved him both as a face and heel (rarily happens to me although I would prefer heel). Sucks that Brock has no passion would of been nice if Brock would of been there for a whole year dominating and building up for his WM match, but no he took very limited dates which leaves us the fans with nothing. I was getting into the WWE product (because of The Rock) and even more when Brock showed up the next night, but after his loss in ER the only reason I watch WWE is because of DB. I am tired of Sheamus 2.0 superman style. Punk really isnt the same after that loss with Triple H there isnt anything entertaining right now. I try to like the product, but it sucks I havent seen a wrestler that really appeals. If Brock jobs out to Triple H than there is a high chance I am going to take a break on the product and wait for Rock to return WWE is just unwatchable.


Well most likely Rock is going to lose to Cena next year so I don't know if you want to see that as I see one or two things happening.

1. Rock Returns and Cena calls him out for a rematch but turns it down as he is only here this time to be WWE Champion which Cena is not. Cena wins the Title Rock has to face him at Wrestlemania

2. Cena is the WWE Champion when Rock returns and is challenged by Rock for a match at Wrestlemania.

As far as Lesnar I think the fact that he might lose to both Cena & Triple H and I guess has no problem with shows how much he cares. Most likely the only thing other then money that he cares about is that he gets to beat these guys up before they beat him as I can see the match with Triple H going in a similar direction as the match with Cena did at Extreme Rules.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

WWE is going to suffer with or without him because they are a cluster fuck trapped in their own little world that won't listen to the right ideas or let the right people run the ship. Lesnar draws a million buys on UFC ppv's. Put him against Cena with 3 weeks build up and it does no difference in the buyrate. Is that Lesnars fault? No. Lesnar is just wasting his time in WWE.


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



The Hardcore Show said:


> Well most likely Rock is going to lose to Cena next year so I don't know if you want to see that as I see one or two things happening.
> 
> 1. Rock Returns and Cena calls him out for a rematch but turns it down as he is only here this time to be WWE Champion which Cena is not. Cena wins the Title Rock has to face him at Wrestlemania
> 
> 2. Cena is the WWE Champion when Rock returns and is challenged by Rock for a match at Wrestlemania.
> 
> As far as Lesnar I think the fact that he might lose to both Cena & Triple H and I guess has no problem with shows how much he cares. Most likely the only thing other then money that he cares about is that he gets to beat these guys up before they beat him as I can see the match with Triple H going in a similar direction as the match with Cena did at Extreme Rules.


Sadly enough The Rock is losing to Cena this time. However I rather see Rocky in the show he makes the product entertainable and I am pretty sure that he will show up more if he is going to be the WWE champion. As for Lesnar if he indeed loses to Triple H he doesnt care about his credibility in the WWE I think thats maybe another reason for White to act the way he did loses a lot of credibility for Brock losing (a legit UFC ex champion) to lose against Cena.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



li/<o said:


> Sadly enough The Rock is losing to Cena this time. However I rather see Rocky in the show he makes the product entertainable and I am pretty sure that he will show up more if he is going to be the WWE champion. As for Lesnar if he indeed loses to Triple H he doesnt care about his credibility in the WWE I think thats maybe another reason for White to act the way he did loses a lot of credibility for Brock losing (a legit UFC ex champion) to lose against Cena.


I don't see how Dana White wouldn't take Lesnar back because he lost to John Cena in a scripted wrestling match. Most likely White might feel Lesnar does not have what it takes anymore to fight elite fighters in UFC like Cain Velasquez or Junior Dos Santos.


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



The Hardcore Show said:


> I don't see how Dana White wouldn't take Lesnar back because he lost to John Cena in a scripted wrestling match. Most likely White might feel Lesnar does not have what it takes anymore to fight elite fighters in UFC like Cain Velasquez or Junior Dos Santos.


That also makes sense. I would add a bit of betray feeling for White since he left to the WWE. I really wish though Brock had a bit of passion and gave the fans what we want he can really improve the show made it more interesting.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

when is this guy coming back?????????


----------



## lesnarism

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

lesnar vs undertaker at wrestlemania would be awesome but will not happen imo i think that if brock wins at summerslam that HHH will want a rematch at mania because we all know how much HHH loves to hog the WM spotlight


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

These old observer pod casts are great. Just learned that at WM 20, in the Lesnar match. Shane O'Mac was in the crowd chanting to Lesnar 'You sold out' :rocky


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

:lmao 

I remember Shane sitting in the crowd that night, Keller reported his live reactions at that time but not chanting "You sold out". During the CW match at WM20, Shane was eating a hot dog instead of watching the match. Then chanted for Kurt Angle against Eddie. *SaveTheBusinessShaneO*.


----------



## Kazzenn

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Shane really chanted that?

God I love that dude.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

You been listen to these old observer pod casts, RockAE?

They used to get big stars on the shows until the business (WWE) stopped all that.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Not for a long time now, last I heard was probably Bischoff interview from 2000. 

Yeah, the Observer had a lot of big stars from WWF and WCW during that time, IIRC Kurt Angle was on the show when he started to get big, Flair/Benoit etc.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Random thing I noticed just now watching a WWE special on the KOTR tournament, when Lesnar wins the finals in the background you can see a huge sign saying "Jimmy John's!"

Bit of a conincidence that they later became his big sponsor.






12.30 is the time when you can see it.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

So Triple H challenged Lesnar for a match at SummerSlam. I have to say... with Lesnar jobbing to Cena and the WWE's product in recent weeks being total shit I have very little interest in this match. Lesnar will probably do the job and then get brought back later on and built up as some unstoppable monster only to job again.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Upgrayedd said:


> So Triple H challenged Lesnar for a match at SummerSlam. I have to say... with Lesnar jobbing to Cena and the WWE's product in recent weeks being total shit I have very little interest in this match. Lesnar will probably do the job and then get brought back later on and built up as some unstoppable monster only to job again.


Thing is he does not care as well. That is what people have to remember he could give two shits less having guys like Cena & Triple H go over him.


----------



## Felpent

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*

Looks like they are heading the direction of Lesnar (w-Laurinatis) vs HHH (w-Vince).

john would get his job back if Lesnar wins, so its likely whats going to happen.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Good choice to talk about Summerslam from now, will make it bigger by the time it comes. Lesnar needs to win if he's working WM(and he is...)but I doubt HHH is losing. The real Brock storyline is dead anyway so it's only the attraction of the big, first time ever match for me of Lesnar/HHH. The feud has potential with Lesnar/Heyman/Vince/HHH. Lesnar/Taker is not happening at WM29, but if it was, I don't see Taker allowing this BS booking to happen. If Austin is coming back for WM, then it makes it perfect with Rock/Taker and Austin/Lesnar.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I have a bad feeling that Brock/Austin wouldn't end up going well on PPV in 2013. I'm still really worried about seeing Austin in the ring.


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Bork Laser rules!










Give me a Bork/Rock match over a Bork/Austin match. Or him vs. UT would be fun too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

WWE is in a tight spot atm. Wonder how they're gonna build their next big star and story line.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



li/<o said:


> *Sadly enough The Rock is losing to Cena this time.* However I rather see Rocky in the show he makes the product entertainable and I am pretty sure that he will show up more if he is going to be the WWE champion. As for Lesnar if he indeed loses to Triple H he doesnt care about his credibility in the WWE I think thats maybe another reason for White to act the way he did loses a lot of credibility for Brock losing (a legit UFC ex champion) to lose against Cena.


He should have not won in the first place.


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Gonna be intresting to see brock/hhh. I think lesnar will be stiff as fuck with hunter and probably injure him for real


----------



## Clique

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



itssoeasy23 said:


> He should have not won in the first place.


 WWE sent the fans home happy like they should have and Rock shouldn't have lost his first singles match back. Brock shouldn't have lost his first match back either even though I love the Extreme Rules match.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Yeah still don't udnerstand why Lesnar lost at Extreme Ruels. Such a terrible booking.
Lesnar should've been undefeated all the way up to Wrestlemania.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



paulborklaserheyma said:


> Yeah still don't udnerstand why Lesnar lost at Extreme Ruels. Such a terrible booking.
> Lesnar should've been undefeated all the way up to Wrestlemania.


Simple the guy is most likely only going to wrestle 3 times over the next year. You can't build an angle like that if that is all your going to get out of Brock Lesnar. If that was maybe 10-15 matches for the year I can understand how people could hate the decision. Most likely after Triple H goes over him Lesnar will not show up again until 2013.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



itssoeasy23 said:


> He should have not won in the first place.


u still mad?


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



itssoeasy23 said:


> He should have not won in the first place.


Yes he should and so should Lesnar .


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Clique said:


> WWE sent the fans home happy like they should have and Rock shouldn't have lost his first singles match back. Brock shouldn't have lost his first match back either even though I love the Extreme Rules match.


I think the idea was to tone down Cena's monster like face booking, it worked to a point because he lost to Tensai and it seemed as thou he would suffer a crushing loss to Brock next to get re packaged. WWE dropped it quick and now everything is out of whack do to him beating Lesnar clean.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I think the idea was to tone down Cena's monster like face booking, it worked to a point because he lost to Tensai and it seemed as thou he would suffer a crushing loss to Brock next to get re packaged. WWE dropped it quick and now everything is out of whack do to him beating Lesnar clean.


Agreed. It made sense for him to lose to Brock...that's where the storyline of Cena reevaluating himself was leading.


Then someone said "fuck this, we need our Hulk Hogan".


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I believe they can redeem themselves. If they plan to do Rock vs Cena 2, Cena has his cred seeing as he beat Brock clean. They can also bring back the embrace story line if Cena is still not capable of winning and refuses to lose twice. Cena is in an entirely diff class right now and I am not sure what's gonna need to give in order for some balance to be restored.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I think the idea was to tone down Cena's monster like face booking, it worked to a point because he lost to Tensai and it seemed as thou he would suffer a crushing loss to Brock next to get re packaged. WWE dropped it quick and now everything is out of whack do to him beating Lesnar clean.


Exactly, his lost to Rock and subsequent losses could have been a major storyline and character progression for Cena for an entire year and I'd buy that as his long road to WM29 to gain everything that was lost in "the re-match no one thought would ever happen." The ramifications of Cena's biggest match ever, the match that should have changed him win or lose, has no bearing.

Now they have to work on Brock's monster image when he returns because he's now a guy that can hurt people but can't hang when the pressure gets to tough in business (fleeing WWE & UFC) and in a fight (Extreme Rules).


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Clique said:


> Exactly, his lost to Rock and subsequent losses could have been a major storyline and character progression for Cena for an entire year and I'd buy that as his long road to WM29 to gain everything that was lost in "the re-match no one thought would ever happen." The ramifications of Cena's biggest match ever, the match that should have changed him win or lose, has no bearing.
> 
> Now they have to work on Brock's monster image when he returns because he's now a guy that can hurt people but can't hang when the pressure gets to tough in business (fleeing WWE & UFC) and in a fight (Extreme Rules).


Yeah, WWE can probably do it, but we will just have to see if they're even willing.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I have to give WWE props on one thing and that's the fact that they are actually going to have the match at Summerslam where it absolutely should happen so at the least we'll get a big fight feel on the sole fact that it's HHH vs. Brock Lesnar at a big PPV alone and that's without counting in whatever the build ends up being. I'm just happy the match is now official. I've been wanting this match for years, it's a dream match of mine and I'm marking out over getting to see it.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> I have to give WWE props on one thing and that's the fact that they are actually going to have the match at Summerslam where it absolutely should happen so at the least we'll get a big fight feel on the sole fact that it's HHH vs. Brock Lesnar at a big PPV alone and that's without counting in whatever the build ends up being. I'm just happy the match is now official. I've been wanting this match for years, it's a dream match of mine and I'm marking out over getting to see it.


Completely agree... It's almost kind of shocking that they are doing something this sensible in this day and age. Something that actually--_gasp!_--makes sense.

So thrilled... 

Even if they completely blow the build-up ala a few recent mega-matches, it's still a "dream match" like you say, ten years in the making, and it deserves no less than to headline Summerslam.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Looking forward to this HHH/Lesnar ending the John Cena PPV main event streak!


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



DesolationRow said:


> Completely agree... It's almost kind of shocking that they are doing something this sensible in this day and age. Something that actually--_gasp!_--makes sense.
> 
> So thrilled...
> 
> Even if they completely blow the build-up ala a few recent mega-matches, it's still a "dream match" like you say, ten years in the making, and it deserves no less than to headline Summerslam.


I'm happy you're getting to see the match live too. I knew you were going to rage if it happened elsewhere lol. At the very least it's Triple H vs. Brock Lesnar at Summerslam which is enough to be excited imo. Trips also hinted that it was going to be a _fight_, not a match but a _fight_. So yeah, when we actually get the build for it I think I shall allow myself to be slightly optimistic about this one. 



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Looking forward to this HHH/Lesnar ending the John Cena PPV main event streak!


I don't know how most people will feel about this. Cena's main event run finally ends and gets switched for Triple H lol. From bad to worse for some I'm sure, haha.


----------



## robertdeniro

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Looking forward to Lesnar vs HHH.Lesnar needs to win this match or his return to WWE means nothing.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



robertdeniro said:


> Looking forward to Lesnar vs HHH.Lesnar needs to win this match or his return to WWE means nothing.


Pretty much. Have no idea how they plan to build up a big Wrestlemania match when Brock has only lost since coming back.
Triple H doesnt need the win at all since he is a corporate guy now.
Triple H winning over Brock Lesnar would imo be much more bullshit then when Cena won over Brock. I get the whole "he broke my arm and I should get my revenge" wrestling logic. But Triple H gains nothing from a win outside of an ego boost.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> I'm happy you're getting to see the match live too. I knew you were going to rage if it happened elsewhere lol. At the very least it's Triple H vs. Brock Lesnar at Summerslam which is enough to be excited imo. Trips also hinted that it was going to be a _fight_, not a match but a _fight_. So yeah, when we actually get the build for it I think I shall allow myself to be slightly optimistic about this one.


Indeed, I was not going to be happy if they bumrushed the match as I began to fear they might last month, ha. You're right, there are many reasons to at least be guardedly optimistic about this one as it proceeds. A brutal match with Triple H and Lesnar? Count me in, haha. 



Starbuck said:


> I don't know how most people will feel about this. Cena's main event run finally ends and gets switched for Triple H lol. From bad to worse for some I'm sure, haha.


I'd forgive WWE for a lot of their sins if they went in the direction of having Lesnar/Triple H as the 1A angle and then CM Punk/Whoever (Big Show? Eh... they kind of fucked that up last night, not surprisingly) for the WWE Championship as the 1B angle... And force Cena to play third banana. Cena's drawing power has historically almost never taken a hit when he's out of the central focus, and Lesnar/Triple H is going to need some space and it would be grand if Punk and the championship were given the secondary platform behind them. Cena's hogging up of the main event segments on Raw and main event matches on pay-per-view needs to be given a rest. Have him work the upper midcard/sub-main event level with Daniel Bryan leading into Summerslam, it would be fresh and interesting and fight back against the overexposure from which Cena has so regularly fallen prey in the last several months. If they aren't going to advance and develop his character as they so strongly suggested they were going to back in April, then let him at least eat up a little bit less oxygen for the summer. Then plug him back in there after Trips and Brock have left and Monday Night Football is back. Just give us a summer's vacation from him at the very, very top, that's all I ask.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

^^^ Agreed. I don't think the WWE title feud should be placed above HHH/Lesnar because it genuinely is a huge match and should get top billing, unlike Cena/Johnny and Cena/Show. Since they ruined Show as we both knew they would, I expect one more match between them at MITB and I actually think Bryan/Cena at Summerslam is a very real possibility after that. I just don't know who or what they have for Punk.

Yeah, I don't think Lesnar's winning lol. I hardly see HHH issuing a challenge and then losing. On top of that I genuinely don't think Lesnar gives a fuck either. He'll come in, do his thing, fuck HHH up a bit, lose, go away, come back again, do his thing, fuck somebody else up a bit, lose and then be gone for good. He got his money and that's really all that matters to him imo. Do I think HHH should win? No. Did I think Cena should have won back at ER? Absolutely not. Just imagine how much bigger this would feel had Lesnar beat Cena. HHH would be calling out a madman and therefore be a madman himself in turn. DAT HYPE. Now? Yeah, I'm still looking forward to the match but I don't even see Lesnar as the winner which is ridiculous lol. Meh, whatever way it plays out I'm excited for the match and the program.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Well, if Lesnar/Undertaker is the destination for WM29, then having Lesnar lose to Triple H, the man Taker defeated at consecutive Wrestlemanias, makes no sense.

At the _very_ least, just for the sake of logic, you could perhaps have Triple H just barely win the match but have Lesnar then completely fuck him up until we see Hamburger Helper Hunter, writhing on the mat in a pool of blood, his arm practically torn out of its socket and his brain frying from shock as he slips into unconsciousness to cut off all of the pain.

Then at least Lesnar could say the following winter to Taker, "I destroyed Triple H in a way you never did. You just barely kept your Streak alive agaist him; I ate him up and chewed him out," without referring to his, you know, technical _loss_ to Triple H... Kind of like how Triple H shrewdly downplayed his loss to Taker at WM27 in the build-up to WM28.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

The only way Lesnar wins is if there is some skullduggery involving Laurinaitis getting involved so he gets his job back, if they go with the HHH/Vince vs. Lesnar/Ace scenario


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Lesnar/undertaker is the worst idea ever . Why would anybody want to see the , broken beyond belief , undertaker beat Lesnar ? at least HHH is almost as old as taker which made their matches more believable and balanced .


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



DesolationRow said:


> Well, if Lesnar/Undertaker is the destination for WM29, then having Lesnar lose to Triple H, the man Taker defeated at consecutive Wrestlemanias, makes no sense.
> 
> At the _very_ least, just for the sake of logic, you could perhaps have Triple H just barely win the match but have Lesnar then completely fuck him up until we see Hamburger Helper Hunter, writhing on the mat in a pool of blood, his arm practically torn out of its socket and his brain frying from shock as he slips into unconsciousness to cut off all of the pain.
> 
> Then at least Lesnar could say the following winter to Taker, "I destroyed Triple H in a way you never did. You just barely kept your Streak alive agaist him; I ate him up and chewed him out," without referring to his, you know, technical _loss_ to Triple H... Kind of like how Triple H shrewdly downplayed his loss to Taker at WM27 in the build-up to WM28.


Lesnar losing at all makes no sense and it's simply madness that we're even talking about it. Having said that, I think HHH will win lol. I just don't even know anymore tbh and I'm tired of trying to figure it all out. If they want to book HHH to win, fine, just don't expect me or anybody else to buy Lesnar as a legit threat to the streak come Mania time. 

I guess it all depends on all these forthcoming outside stipulations that will no doubt be added in the coming weeks. I'm guessing Vince/Johnny etc are going to get involved which will complicate but also make things a little clearer to in terms of 'If so and so wins then such and such happens.'


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

The only chance I see Brock winning is that someone screw Triple H over and helps Brock win. 

:vince2

Triple H Vs. Vince McMahon at Wrestlemania 29 :vince3


----------



## Clique

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Reading your posts DesoRow and Starbuck it seems like WWE has to plow through a lot of shit (basically using Lesnar to make Cena & HHH look better) just to get to the final destination when the road should have been straightforward - Lesnar destroys everything in his path until someone stops him at Mania.


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

theres no way lesnar will beat hhh. No fucking way. HHH will bury the shit out of him like he did with cm punk at night of champions


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Clique said:


> Reading your posts DesoRow and Starbuck it seems like WWE has to plow through a lot of shit just to get to the final destination when the road should have been straightforward - Lesnar destroys everything in his path until someone stops him at Mania.


Vince seems to relish taking the road of most resistance these days, haha.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

You know what might work and I've had this idea for ages now? If they had an Unsanctioned Match so they can get away with literally beating the shit out of each other without refs trying to stop it etc. That way the match doesn't even need a finish. They could just have Lesnar destroy HHH to the point where he physically can't continue and passes out or something. Lesnar goes over and looks like a dominant motherfucker while HHH doesn't actually lose but still gets his ass handed to him. Both men come out looking good and it gives them the chance to do what they need to do with Lesnar for Mania. Either that or they could just do the unthinkable and.....have Lesnar go over!!!!!!!!


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> You know what might work and I've had this idea for ages now? If they had an Unsanctioned Match so they can get away with literally beating the shit out of each other without refs trying to stop it etc. That way the match doesn't even need a finish. They could just have Lesnar destroy HHH to the point where he physically can't continue and passes out or something. That way, Lesnar goes over and looks like a dominant motherfucker while HHH doesn't actually lose but still gets his ass handed to him. Both men come out looking good and it gives them the chance to do what they need to do with Lesnar for Mania. Either that or they could just do the unthinkable and.....have Lesnar go over!!!!!!!!11


lol, sort of thinking along those same lines, too... Do think with 3-1/2 months' worth of build, they're going to have to have a "winner," though... But, yeah, whatever, haha. The crazier the better, I s'pose.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



DesolationRow said:


> lol, sort of thinking along those same lines, too... Do think with 3-1/2 months' worth of build, they're going to have to have a "winner," though... But, yeah, whatever, haha. The crazier the better, I s'pose.


If it ends up being Vince/HHH vs. Brock/Johnny as reported by dem dirt sheetz, I think Brock will go over actually. That will take both Vince/HHH off TV, Johnny will be back as the lone authority figure, Brock wins and is set for whatever they have planned for him next.

Or we'll get Vince and HHH standing tall in the ring together to end Summerslam with troll smiles on their faces lol. Either one is very possible, haha.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Vince/Trips in the ring with troll faces as Summerslam goes off the air would make this place such a great stop to visit right after the show. Still remember the experience of getting back to the hotel after Cena won for Team WWE against the Nexus and logging in on here and elsewhere, seeing the collective reaction. But Trips/Vince double troll face wrap up would take this to a whole new, unprecedented level. Could be a blast, actually, in an obscenely perverse way.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



Clique said:


> WWE sent the fans home happy like they should have and Rock shouldn't have lost his first singles match back. Brock shouldn't have lost his first match back either even though I love the Extreme Rules match.


WWE didn't seem to care at all about the crowd reactions for WM 22 and 23. Plus, Unforgiven 2006. Why did they all the sudden care now? WWE built up John Cena as the top face for last seven years, only for a movie star to come back after 8 years and beat him. I'll never get it. It would have been Cena's biggest win, ever. But, instead of putting over the current top face and the guy who will be sticking around for the next few years, they put over a special attraction, a current actor. 

Imagine if Hogan beat Rock at WM 18 and then left for movies while The Rock continued to wrestle. It'll be the same thing. I don't see why Rock beat Hogan at WM 18 but Cena couldn't beat Rock at WM 28. I thought it was going to be WM 18 all over again, the legend comes back and puts over the future. Unfortunately for some reason WWE added to The Rock's legacy while making their current employee look like a joke. It's sad. 

Cena beat Lesnar because Lesnar isn't trustworthy. They can't have Lesnar in a year long storyline, or book a match a year old with him because he could leave any second. Imagine if Lesnar beat Cena and then in a month quit his WWE contract and rejoined UFC? It'll make WWE look like idiots for booking Lesnar over Cena. It's not WWE's fault that Lesnar doesn't have a passion for wrestling anymore. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if Triple H beat Lesnar at Summerslam.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



itssoeasy23 said:


> WWE didn't seem to care at all about the crowd reactions for WM 22 and 23. Plus, Unforgiven 2006. Why did they all the sudden care now? WWE built up John Cena as the top face for last seven years, only for a movie star to come back after 8 years and beat him. I'll never get it. It would have been Cena's biggest win, ever. But, instead of putting over the current top face and the guy who will be sticking around for the next few years, they put over a special attraction, a current actor.
> 
> Imagine if Hogan beat Rock at WM 18 and then left for movies while The Rock continued to wrestle. It'll be the same thing. I don't see why Rock beat Hogan at WM 18 but Cena couldn't beat Rock at WM 28. I thought it was going to be WM 18 all over again, the legend comes back and puts over the future. Unfortunately for some reason WWE added to The Rock's legacy while making their current employee look like a joke. It's sad.
> 
> Cena beat Lesnar because Lesnar isn't trustworthy. They can't have Lesnar in a year long storyline, or book a match a year old with him because he could leave any second. Imagine if Lesnar beat Cena and then in a month quit his WWE contract and rejoined UFC? It'll make WWE look like idiots for booking Lesnar over Cena. It's not WWE's fault that Lesnar doesn't have a passion for wrestling anymore. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if Triple H beat Lesnar at Summerslam.


Cena's winning the rematch and retaining the WWE Championship he will have going into Wresltemania. Cena beating Rock this year it would of ended their feud which WWE was to milk for another year.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar (UFC Return, WWE Situation) Discussion*



itssoeasy23 said:


> WWE didn't seem to care at all about the crowd reactions for WM 22 and 23. Plus, Unforgiven 2006. Why did they all the sudden care now? WWE built up John Cena as the top face for last seven years, only for a movie star to come back after 8 years and beat him. I'll never get it. It would have been Cena's biggest win, ever. But, instead of putting over the current top face and the guy who will be sticking around for the next few years, they put over a special attraction, a current actor.
> 
> Imagine if Hogan beat Rock at WM 18 and then left for movies while The Rock continued to wrestle. It'll be the same thing. I don't see why Rock beat Hogan at WM 18 but Cena couldn't beat Rock at WM 28. I thought it was going to be WM 18 all over again, the legend comes back and puts over the future. Unfortunately for some reason WWE added to The Rock's legacy while making their current employee look like a joke. It's sad.


The Rock going over Cena made all the sense in the world unless they wanted to have Cena turn heel and win by dirty tactics. You keep bringing up WM22 and WM23 where Cena won despite being booed. At WM22, HHH was a heel so it would have made less sense for him to close the show despite being cheered. At WM23, WWE had long since decided to ignore Cena's heat, slap a "controversial" stick on him and just grab the bull by the horns and do things on their own terms. With The Rock, it's extremely different. And before I move on to the next paragraph, shall I mention that HHH tapping out to the STFU at WM22 put off some fans to the extent that they gave up on the company completely? And before you say "a few streaming whiners don't matter", the fans have spoken with the constant decrease of buyrates and merchandise. Most of these fans were completely chased away with the PG rating which showed in Cena's decreased heat from the crowd after 2008 until early 2011 when The Rock returned to save us from Fruity Pebbles.

Back to why Cena didn't beat The Rock. He's going against *The Rock*, in his hometown in a huge arena where he's having his first singles match in 8/9 years. Neither he nor Cena need to be put over because they have both done it all and have established themselves as 100% main eventers. Wrestlemania is about giving the fans what they want and have the most beloved face win. The Rock is loved by WWE's main fanbase (let's be honest, adult men make up most of it, why else would they take over every Mania arena if kids are so valuable and dominant?) whereas Cena is DESPISED by that same fanbase. Ever since One Night Stand 06, there's been a trend of bringing a sign that reads "If Cena Wins, We Riot" and although many times it can be complete bullshit (SummerSlam 07), there are times when they know how angry hardcore fans can become due to the outcome. This was one of those times. Smarks from all over the world are coming to see one of their childhood heroes, The Rock, in action for the first time in almost a decade. The last thing they want is him losing to the smiling Superman that chased them away from the company they grew up loving. So why make fans angry just for some stupid trend that says the current guys HAVE to beat every past star that wrestles them? And besides, why does it matter anymore when Cena no-sold that loss completely and swept it under the rug just a week after?

Again, fans paid to see The Rock whip John Cena's ass and not "the past put over the future" or some other bullshit. The only reason The Rock won is because it's about giving the fans what they want and I can't imagine how horrible the crowd post-Mania would have been had Cena won clean, with (God forbid!) the STF. They don't want to make the mistake they made at Wrestlemania 2000. Specially not with such an over-promoted match that even people who aren't into wrestling will watch.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



itssoeasy23 said:


> WWE didn't seem to care at all about the crowd reactions for WM 22 and 23. Plus, Unforgiven 2006. Why did they all the sudden care now? WWE built up John Cena as the top face for last seven years, only for a movie star to come back after 8 years and beat him. I'll never get it. It would have been Cena's biggest win, ever. But, instead of putting over the current top face and the guy who will be sticking around for the next few years, they put over a special attraction, a current actor.
> 
> Imagine if Hogan beat Rock at WM 18 and then left for movies while The Rock continued to wrestle. It'll be the same thing. I don't see why Rock beat Hogan at WM 18 but Cena couldn't beat Rock at WM 28. I thought it was going to be WM 18 all over again, the legend comes back and puts over the future. Unfortunately for some reason WWE added to The Rock's legacy while making their current employee look like a joke. It's sad.


You seem to be selling the lost like I wanted Cena to sell it. 

I think the issue with Cena beating Rock in Rock's first singles match back in the WWE is how that loss would hurt Rock's image in future potential big money matches (also should have been their concern with Brock too). The Rock is not only a celebrity but a WWE legend they plan on using in future marquee matches so they didn't want to introduce him to the current generation of fans as a loser and they wanted to draw older fans and mainstream fans for future big matches featuring The Rock who they know can still go with this generation of wrestlers. If Rock had lost what would be so special about his comeback? What would make the fans of today want to see future special attractions featuring him if he's just a loser on his first match back after all of the hype put behind the main event? I'm sure along with sending the Miami crowd home happy, McMahon probably had in mind how a Rock win will instantly put into the fans & casuals’ minds that The Rock is back, he’s still go it, and you better watch.

Now you say McMahon didn’t give a damn about sending fans home happy at other WrestleManias? Well thankfully he gave the audience what they wanted to see this time around plus back then Cena was still solidifying himself as THE MAN especially in those back-to-back victories over HHH and Michaels. That’s another big reason they decided to weather the storm and put him over in spite of a vocal backlash. I’m not so sure much would have changed with Cena’s character if he had defeated the Rock and we’re certainly back to square one even with a loss. Now if they want to they can milk more money out of the Rock/Cena feud in a rematch of a lifetime if they must but this time around McMahon’s top priority at WM28 was obviously to enhance the draw of The Rock as a special attraction and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. You can compare it to Hogan/Rock all you want but Hogan wasn’t even the level of star Rock was in 2002. Rock is a celebrity (and celebrities have gone over WWE Superstars in the past) but Rock is also a WWE legend so it’s not a disgrace that he won. 




> Cena beat Lesnar because Lesnar isn't trustworthy. They can't have Lesnar in a year long storyline, or book a match a year old with him because he could leave any second. Imagine if Lesnar beat Cena and then in a month quit his WWE contract and rejoined UFC? It'll make WWE look like idiots for booking Lesnar over Cena. It's not WWE's fault that Lesnar doesn't have a passion for wrestling anymore. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if Triple H beat Lesnar at Summerslam.


More money out of their pockets I guess. They can continue to kill Brock’s monster character and more people will be inclined to not pay money for his matches if his only job is to look tough and lose to current WWE Superstars. Rock’s marquee value hasn’t been damaged because he’s proven he can hang with the current crop of talent and win when it matters.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

HHH is winning. Nuff said. As dumb as it is, its just going to happen because its fucking WWE.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I really hope they don't go down the road of Ace in Lesnar's corner and Vince in HHH.

Anyhow, the match is set and that is the whole PPV sold.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

It'll be interesting to see if they let Lesnar do his MMA-style shit on HHH or whether he'll be forced to go back to his wrestling set. The only reason HHH got demolished and his arm broken, as HHH and the WWE justify it, he was blind-sided. In an even contest, HHH could take him, which isn't true but they'll probably try and make HHH look better. Since Lesnar is such a difficult entity, maybe he'll stiff him.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I hope they aren't dumb enough to attach the Cena/VKM/Ace/Show angle to the Heyman/Brock/HHH angle. WWE has a chance to deliver a blockbuster match, attaching those two goofballs (Ace and Cena) to the angle will just make this seemingly out-of-this-world match seem like typical filler WWE BS. Surely they aren't that incompetent.


----------



## 21 - 1

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

If Lesnar loses at Summerslam, I seriously don't understand what the fucking point in bringing him back was.


----------



## BTNH

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Really don't know how they will book Lesnar if he loses at SummerSlam. Part of me thinks HHH will win because of WWE tension with Lesnar and HHH losing at Mania. However it will do the product no favors at all.


----------



## Coyotex

*epic promo by heyman*

i seriously forgot how good he was on the mic.promo was gold imo what did yall think of it?


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Vince has fucking lost his mind lately so Lesnar will likely job to Triple H at SummerSlam only to be brought back later on and once again built up as some unstoppable monster because Vince just thinks we're fucking stupid.


----------



## Tosh

*Re: epic promo by heyman*

Best part of RAW so far for me and with Cena handicap match the main event I'll stick my neck out and say he'll still be the best part of RAW when it finishes


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Heyman is just tremendous, master performer, mic, facial expressions, heel attitude, this guy is just fucking awesome and from another era, they can't make material like this anymore. He was always great but when you put him in this roster on a show with all these lame amateurs, unbelievable. They need to get as much shows as they can out of him so he can save it every week. 

Great segment overall with some pointless lines(like ECW), but that's small issues.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: epic promo by heyman*

Meh, I can't get into this HHH/Lesnar storyline. It's kinda stupid and boring.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*The MITB winner will lose to Bork Laser*

I think it's fair to assume that Brock will lead the title down the line from John Cena later in year. Some poor unfortunate soul will try to cash on him and they'll get destroyed so they emphasize on Brock's bad assery. If there ever was a guy that should break the MITB 100% success rate I'd have Lesnar do it. What do you guys think?


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: The MITB winner will lose to Bork Laser*

No he won't, if he was the WWE Champion he'd have to work every PPV. Also he isn't even going to win a match in this run. 

0% he beats HHH.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: The MITB winner will lose to Bork Laser*



SteenIsGod said:


> No he won't, if he was the WWE Champion he'd have to work every PPV. Also he isn't even going to win a match in this run.
> 
> 0% he beats HHH.


I don't see the point in bringing him back just to have him job the fuck out. Plus if he wins the title they can just have him Heyman appear and cut promos on his behalf like what they're doing right now. It'd work out.


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: The MITB winner will lose to Bork Laser*

brock would have to appear on house shows if he is champ and thats not in his contract.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: The MITB winner will lose to Bork Laser*



Enziguri said:


> brock would have to appear on house shows if he is champ and thats not in his contract.


I'm sure they could make an exception to that. He could win the title in December and build him to WM.


----------



## li/<o

*Re: epic promo by heyman*



The Redeemer said:


> Meh, I can't get into this HHH/Lesnar storyline. It's kinda stupid and boring.


I think its sorta hard because it feels like a build up from Rock and Cena where (until the end) they were showing up yet no physical contact or tag team matches etc. I am really hoping this will be a blockbuster and I just want Lesnar to win to give him some credibility again (even though he lost to Cena).


----------



## ecabney

*Re: The MITB winner will lose to Bork Laser*

Brock aint seeing a championship until the Road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: The MITB winner will lose to Bork Laser*



SteenIsGod said:


> No he won't, if he was the WWE Champion he'd have to work every PPV. Also he isn't even going to win a match in this run.
> 
> 0% he beats HHH.


HHH dosen't need a win against Lesner. However, Lesner needs a win if they want to justify paying him $5 mil. He should put over someone who needs it. Cena needs it more then Triple H.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma

*Re: The MITB winner will lose to Bork Laser*

I think Bork should be like champion in December or something...


----------



## Ray

*Re: The MITB winner will lose to Bork Laser*

You guys are crazy. Lesnar WILL beat Triple H, and I'm willing to bet almost anything on it. He's facing the fucking Undertaker at WrestleMania, so yeah, REAL good idea to have Triple H bury the fuck out of him in his last appearance before doing WrestleMania. Yeah, Cena beat him at Extreme Rules, but Lesnar was also portrayed as a massive human wrecking machine in the process who in storyline, got too overconfident, which cost him. 

If WWE wants any chance of wanting WrestleMania to do over a million buys next year, Lesnar almost needs to go over. The ending might be overbooked as fucked to the point where Lesnar's victory isn't clean, but Lesnar will win come SummerSlam.

Sauce it.


----------



## Felpent

*Re: epic promo by heyman*



The Redeemer said:


> Meh, I can't get into this HHH/Lesnar storyline. It's kinda stupid and boring.


This is how I feel not because of HHH or heyman but because WWE ruined it for me by having Lesnar job to cena. This could have been so much more.


----------



## RatedRudy

*Re: The MITB winner will lose to Bork Laser*

thumbs up for bork laser lmfao, anyways, to the matter at hand, brock lesnar won't be having that title anytime soon and probably never


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: The MITB winner will lose to Bork Laser*



psx71 said:


> You guys are crazy. Lesnar WILL beat Triple H, and I'm willing to bet almost anything on it. He's facing the fucking Undertaker at WrestleMania, so yeah, REAL good idea to have Triple H bury the fuck out of him in his last appearance before doing WrestleMania. Yeah, Cena beat him at Extreme Rules, but Lesnar was also portrayed as a massive human wrecking machine in the process who in storyline, got too overconfident, which cost him.
> 
> If WWE wants any chance of wanting WrestleMania to do over a million buys next year, Lesnar almost needs to go over. The ending might be overbooked as fucked to the point where Lesnar's victory isn't clean, but Lesnar will win come SummerSlam.
> 
> Sauce it.


That's the retarded part. If they want to convince fans that Lesner could beat Taker at WM29, then he should have decimated his opponents. I know Cena/HHH don't like losing, but they're booked so strongly that it won't hurt them that much. But really, Lesner needs to be booked as a machine, it woulda lead to more WM29 buys.

Plus now Lesner can't say he was undefeated since his return (unless he says he "returned" at SS to beat HHH)


----------



## Ray

*Re: The MITB winner will lose to Bork Laser*



sesshomaru said:


> That's the retarded part. If they want to convince fans that Lesner could beat Taker at WM29, then he should have decimated his opponents. I know Cena/HHH don't like losing, but they're booked so strongly that it won't hurt them that much. But really, Lesner needs to be booked as a machine, it woulda lead to more WM29 buys.
> 
> Plus now Lesner can't say he was undefeated since his return (unless he says he "returned" at SS to beat HHH)


WWE is just far too scared in letting John Cena lose, even though you have guys like Punk, Bryan, Rhodes, Ziggler who are now supporting the back bone. WWE needs to realize, it's not like 2-3 years ago where you only had Cena and Orton as the two guys who were long term, and then guys like Edge, Michaels, Undertaker, Triple H, Batista who were virtually veterans at that point and were ready to hang it up and/or let go of the full time gig. 

The Cena/Lesnar match was executed to fucking PERFECTION, EXACTLY as Lesnar should've been portrayed except with the opposite result. Can you imagine Lesnar beating the hell out of Cena and pinning him clean, giving him a 4-6 month vacation by way of a stretcher at Extreme Rules. THEN going on to completely decimate Triple H and take him out. All of a sudden, you have this monster who's portrayed as unstoppable. And then you have Undertaker who has a streak to protect. You play up the story that Lesnar has beaten Undertaker before at his best, AND the fact that Undertaker is weakened just can't go in the ring like he used to. How will the Undertaker beat Brock Lesnar to protect his streak?

That's where the money is at, and I'm afraid WWE has already lost ALOT of money that Brock Lesnar could have made them by having Lesnar lose to Cena. And if Lesnar loses to Triple H at SummerSlam, then Vince and company basically just flushed down however much they payed Lesnar down the toilet. 

/rant


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: The MITB winner will lose to Bork Laser*



psx71 said:


> WWE is just far too scared in letting John Cena lose, even though you have guys like Punk, Bryan, Rhodes, Ziggler who are now supporting the back bone. WWE needs to realize, it's not like 2-3 years ago where you only had Cena and Orton as the two guys who were long term, and then guys like Edge, Michaels, Undertaker, Triple H, Batista who were virtually veterans at that point and were ready to hang it up and/or let go of the full time gig.
> 
> The Cena/Lesnar match was executed to fucking PERFECTION, EXACTLY as Lesnar should've been portrayed except with the opposite result. Can you imagine Lesnar beating the hell out of Cena and pinning him clean, giving him a 4-6 month vacation by way of a stretcher at Extreme Rules. THEN going on to completely decimate Triple H and take him out. All of a sudden, you have this monster who's portrayed as unstoppable. And then you have Undertaker who has a streak to protect. You play up the story that Lesnar has beaten Undertaker before at his best, AND the fact that Undertaker is weakened just can't go in the ring like he used to. How will the Undertaker beat Brock Lesnar to protect his streak?
> 
> That's where the money is at, and I'm afraid WWE has already lost ALOT of money that Brock Lesnar could have made them by having Lesnar lose to Cena. And if Lesnar loses to Triple H at SummerSlam, then Vince and company basically just flushed down however much they payed Lesnar down the toilet.
> 
> /rant


Well, if they rectify their mistake and have Lesner decimate HHH/undefeated from SS-WM29, then I'll still be squismishly excited at Lesner/Taker .


----------



## Ray

*Re: The MITB winner will lose to Bork Laser*



sesshomaru said:


> Well, if they rectify their mistake and have Lesner decimate HHH/undefeated from SS-WM29, then I'll still be squismishly excited at Lesner/Taker .


True, but just what could have been pisses the hell out of me :no:


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I hope HHH goes over Lesnar at SummerSlam just so i can come on this forum and laugh at all the rants 
:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



1TheRockHHH said:


> I hope HHH goes over Lesnar at SummerSlam just so i can come on this forum and laugh at all the rants
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


He's wining because Lesnar won't wrestle until Wrestlemania vs Undertaker.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: The MITB winner will lose to Bork Laser*

No RAW MITB winner will become champion, Smackdown MITB winner will not beat Sheamus tho..


----------



## Felpent

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



The Hardcore Show said:


> He's wining because Lesnar won't wrestle until Wrestlemania vs Undertaker.


Which means he will be going over HHH at Summerslam because storyline wise HHH is the guy that took Taker to the limits. It all works.


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: The MITB winner will lose to Bork Laser*

I only know one thing....Bork Laser Beat Up One-Legged Man


----------



## YimYac

*Re: The MITB winner will lose to Bork Laser*

Bork Laser won't be champ because he only has like 24 dates for his entire contract.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: The MITB winner will lose to Bork Laser*

Brock isn't winning any title, never mind the WWE title.


----------



## Dusty Roids

*Re: The MITB winner will lose to Bork Laser*

Job Lesnar is the most expensive jobber of all time.


----------



## Brye

*Re: The MITB winner will lose to Bork Laser*

I'm not even a big fan of him but I'd like to see him with the belt. Only problem is his limited schedule would hurt. I'd be pissed if I bought tickets to a houseshow and the champ wasn't there. Or even on Raw weekly. He's limited in storylines.


----------



## That Guy

*Re: The MITB winner will lose to Bork Laser*



Brye said:


> I'm not even a big fan of him but I'd like to see him with the belt. Only problem is his limited schedule would hurt. I'd be pissed if I bought tickets to a houseshow and the champ wasn't there. Or even on Raw weekly. He's limited in storylines.


exactly, that's why he may be in the hunt for the title at best during the road to Wresltemania, and even that's a stretch but besides that him being a champion is a no-no with the contract he has right now, where he appears once a month at best.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I like the Heyman/Triple H confrontations where Heyman outsmarts HHH everytime. Triple H is now playing Heyman's game. Heyman wont let Lesnar confront HHH and HHH just wants that to manipulate him in order to get his match at SS. But Triple H is failing in doing so for now.. it would be interesting to see how he will get Lesnar to do the match.

also, Heyman wanted HHH to punch him, he did knew what Triple H was going to do and he pushed him into doing just that. Heyman doesnt want millions of dollars by suing the WWE, it seems he wants the total control like he said on Raw.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

They need to get this storyline away from the court rooms and whatever. I don't care about court rooms or whatever.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Lot of discussion about Lesnar and Triple H in the Wrestling Observer radio show from this past Sunday, 21 minutes in. It was recorded before No Way Out on Sunday afternoon, so some of the stuff about Money in the Bank is irrelevant, but still interesting nevertheless.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I'm really looking forward to Lesnar Vs. Helmsley. (Hell, I wouldn't mind if they were SummerSlam's main event since John Cena is being a spotlight hogging assh*le.) It's too bad Hunter is going to win though.

- Vic


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/69454/brock-lesnar-update.html



> WWE is locally advertising Brock Lesnar for the 8/13 episode of Raw in Dallas, which would be the go-home show for Summerslam.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Pretty awesome SummerSlam Poster:








.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Excellent, keep feeding his ego so he will be more pro.  I trust HHH and Paul will do a good job in building this until Brock is needed.


----------



## screw you mcmahon

*Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*

I think obvious choice for people would be Lesnar, but who are you going for?


----------



## Brye

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*

In all honesty I just wanna see a good match. Brock winning would make more sense but I'm more interested in just seeing it.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*

I don't care who wins, Brock should win but I'm not really rooting for him, won't be that upset if he loses.


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*

Lesnar. Only because trips certianly doesn't need the win. While Lesnar doesn't really need it, I think considering how limited his dates are, he should get some big wins for a guy who is likely to headline mania.


----------



## Rockstar

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*



Brye said:


> In all honesty I just wanna see a good match. Brock winning would make more sense but I'm more interested in just seeing it.


I guess I agree with that more than anything. If I had to choose however, I would choose Lesnar so that's who I voted for. But above all, I just want to see a great match between two men who I've wanted to see go one-on-one for years!


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*

HHH turn up @ Summerslam with a shovel?


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*

Lesnar. We better not see another vintage HHH burial. Stupid cunt.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*

I'm rooting for HHH. Just cause, when I think of Lesnar, I still think of the guy who just left WWE when he was at the top. And the Lesnar that returns, basically has the same type of feel to it. Still seems like exact same Lesnar that left.

It's not like the rock, where he'll come in for abit, do his thing, then leave but still be open to return. He'll just be here, do w/e he wants, gets paid, then leaves and never comes back. Rock is a fan, Lesnar is just a guy who can fight and get paid for it


Though I'd rather see Heyman in here doing promos over Lesnar and HHH doing promo and stuff


----------



## Brye

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*



dxbender said:


> I'm rooting for HHH. Just cause, when I think of Lesnar, I still think of the guy who just left WWE when he was at the top. And the Lesnar that returns, basically has the same type of feel to it. Still seems like exact same Lesnar that left.
> 
> It's not like the rock, where he'll come in for abit, do his thing, then leave but still be open to return. He'll just be here, do w/e he wants, gets paid, then leaves and never comes back. Rock is a fan, Lesnar is just a guy who can fight and get paid for it
> 
> 
> Though I'd rather see Heyman in here doing promos over Lesnar and HHH doing promo and stuff


Agreed on that. I have a hard time thinking Brock even enjoys working for WWE when you can tell Rock does.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*



Brye said:


> In all honesty I just wanna see a good match. Brock winning would make more sense but I'm more interested in just seeing it.


This.

I've always been a big HHH fan, so I'm rooting for him, but I'm guessing Brock will win. I assume they are going to build up Brock for a match at WM against Rock, Cena, or Taker.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*

Lesnar easily, I was never a big Triple H fan, while Lesnar is one of my all time favourites, he puts on a MOTY performance in the ring , even when he doesn't care about wrestling. It's like comparing a badass to a vanilla roidhead, simply no discussion.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*

Brock.

I was listening to an old Observer earlier from 01, and Lesnar was on. He seemed so humble and excited about joining WWE. 

When he'd finish a sentence, he'd always have a little haha at the end. 

Said he never followed wrestling as a kid cause he never really watched tv. Only started to watch it around 96. It was a real good interview, if anyone wants to check it out


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Brock.
> 
> I was listening to an old Observer earlier from 01, and Lesnar was on. He seemed so humble and excited about joining WWE.
> 
> When he'd finish a sentence, he'd always have a little haha at the end.
> 
> Said he never followed wrestling as a kid cause he never really watched tv. Only started to watch it around 96. It was a real good interview, if anyone wants to check it out



Obviously he'd be excited when he first went to WWE. But then every other door started opening to him and the second he realized that, he took it.

Like what HHH said in his promo on Raw, he went into the wrestling business cause he liked it, and didn't want to do a real job. I can see Lesnar being the same way, but then once he realized he could get more than just a wrestling career, he took it.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Brock.
> 
> I was listening to an old Observer earlier from 01, and Lesnar was on. He seemed so humble and excited about joining WWE.
> 
> When he'd finish a sentence, he'd always have a little haha at the end.
> 
> Said he never followed wrestling as a kid cause he never really watched tv. Only started to watch it around 96. It was a real good interview, if anyone wants to check it out


I have his book and I've been meaning to read it and see how he felt during his WWE days.


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*

Gotta go with the Laser on this one. The kinda Laser that's Bork flavoured.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*

Rooting for Brock hands down, HHH held down CM Punk last year, if he actually gets the win I may stop watching.

Brock is all around amazing and with Heyman as his mouthpiece, what wrestling fan can complain about the product being delivered? Not only that, but you already know Brock will be in one of the main events for next years wrestlemania, why would they give him another loss? 

Brock's pretty much the last intimidating heel they have left, and don't mention Big Show please, everyone knows the jobbing and matches with Dusty finishes that he has will still continue. Brock makes the WWE interesting, hate it or love it.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*

Triple H. 3 reasons.

A - I fucking hate Lesnar and think he's the dullest person on the planet.

B - If CM Punk didn't get put over by Triple H, Lesnar, a part timer who's only here on limited dates damn sure doesn't deserve to (although, business wise, if he loses his first 2 matches, his appeal is gone. Which is why he'll win)

C - I enjoy the shitstorm. Who doesn't love a good argument about Triple H burying people? :hhh :buried


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*

I hate hhh so brock.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*



dxbender said:


> Obviously he'd be excited when he first went to WWE. But then every other door started opening to him and the second he realized that, he took it.
> 
> Like what HHH said in his promo on Raw, he went into the wrestling business cause he liked it, and didn't want to do a real job. I can see Lesnar being the same way, but then once he realized he could get more than just a wrestling career, he took it.


Door opened for him? I thought he quit WWE cause the road was killing him and he was on pills and drink A LOT.

Funny thing is in that interview, he was asked about UFC and he said he wasn't interest in real fighting.. Dude went on to become UFC biggest draw.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Door opened for him? I thought he quit WWE cause the road was killing him and he was on pills and drink A LOT.
> 
> Funny thing is in that interview, he was asked about UFC and he said he wasn't interest in real fighting.. Dude went on to become UFC biggest draw.


Lesnar left WWE cause he wanted to play football, and didn't end up making it(though I'm sure the Saints would have been interested in a guy like Lesnar...lol(if you know what's going on with them right now, you'd know why)) so he went into MMA.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*

And cause the road was ruining him. 

I'll never begrudge anyone doing what they wanna do. You only get one shot at life.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*

Not rooting for anyone, but Lesnar still needs to win if WWE wants him to remain Lesnar's credibility.
Triple H has nothing to gain from winning.


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*

lesnar cuz i think triple h is most likely a huge dick behind the scenes that back stabs and is all about putting himself over even though he doesn't wrestle full-time. he married steph just to eventually take over the wwe one day. it always made me sick to my stomach that after he overtook shawn michaels in positioning in the wwe, by marrying into the mcmahon family, hbk had to play the dumb side kick when they got back together as dx. plus, if lesnar is going to have a huge match at mania next year how would it look if he were 0-2 going into it? even though he lost to cena he dominated and beat the hell out him. if he does it again, but still loses at the end then it'll just make him look like a big loser.


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*



dxbender said:


> Obviously he'd be excited when he first went to WWE. But then every other door started opening to him and the second he realized that, he took it.
> 
> Like what HHH said in his promo on Raw, he went into the wrestling business cause he liked it, and didn't want to do a real job. I can see Lesnar being the same way, but then once he realized he could get more than just a wrestling career, he took it.


lol if HHH was talented enough to go elsewhere he would have. But with his standing in the company from his politics, it would have been stupid to leave, he couldn't have gotten better anywhere else.


----------



## Brock

*Re: Why are you rooting for in the Lesnar vs. HHH match at summerslam?*



screw you mcmahon said:


> I think obvious choice for people would be Lesnar, but who are you going for?


Lesner, but if he loses again its complete bollocks IMHO.

I still love watching his match with Cena , forgetting the finish of course, just wonder what fighting style lesner will choose/be told to use.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



> Door opened for him? I thought he quit WWE cause the road was killing him and he was on pills and drink A LOT.


Those were contributing factors especially the traveling schedule, but according to his book, the backstage politics caused him to pack his bags.

- Vic


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

These old Observer radio shows are brilliant. Lesnar one was really good.

Listening to the Kurt Angle one from 2000, is also brilliant. When he said he learned from The Rock a few months ago, he actually did. He said he never watched wrestling until 1998. Austin caught his eye, but The Rock is the one he focused on most. Watched and learned from him. That's what he said in this interview anyway.


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I'm glad we'll be seeing Brock again in the near future. RAW became a lot more exciting when he was a part of the show so I cant wait to see him back again. A programme leading into Summerslam could be really good, it would have been even better if he hadnt had lost in his first match back and lost some of that 'unstoppable monster' feeling he had when he first returned but still, it built properly they could hype him just as well.

I really do hope they dont just have him going out there to lose again. I can see them doing it, he's only here for a year and they might not want some top stars to lose to him, but with each match he loses, he loses some of his appeal too. Triple H has nothing to gain by beating Lesnar, it wont do him any good. However if Lesnar wins the big match he can be hyped like crazy going into Wrestlemania for what could be an even bigger match with a top star.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

This is a proof that Lesnar got better promo skills in his wwe years, this is from 2004 : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcPed_K80co&feature=relmfu


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

^ EWWWW....


----------



## HHH - The King

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Hemen said:


> This is a proof that Lesnar got better promo skills in his wwe years, this is from 2004 :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcPed_K80co&feature=relmfu


Dude that was bad... really bad. No offense.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Fucking horrible!


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Sorry, for the bad promo thought it was a good. 

As a apology here is a bad ass Austin promo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9p4ek453Ro


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

can't wait to watch him again in action. lets hope this time they do it the right way.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Brock's promo against Eddie on SD when he had the mariachi band was pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

You want a bad Brock Lesnar promo? Look no further than this one, takes his sweet ass time to remember his lines comfortably in that backstage room.






Skip to 10:33.


----------



## Mqwar

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Choke2Death said:


> You want a bad Brock Lesnar promo? Look no further than this one, takes his sweet ass time to remember his lines comfortably in that backstage room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to 10:33.


LOL just reading cue cards..


----------



## ksamemo

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Lesnar is a Monster


----------



## the modern myth

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

The other night I dreamt that Brock Lesnar had a match with Mike Tyson. Man, it was a great match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Was gonna make a thread but this thread is more suited. Y'all ever just think to yourselves sometimes about ER build up and how good it was, and then look at now and just wonder how the F we got to this point? Even go as far as re watching ER?


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Was gonna make a thread but this thread is more suited. Y'all ever just think to yourselves sometimes about ER build up and how good it was, and then look at now and just wonder how the F we got to this point? Even go as far as re watching ER?


Lol.. yea.. OTL was when I thought about what the F happened?.. then I realized it is over and now SummerSlam will be fun but before that it will be same old shit. Havent rewatched ER yet, I turned towards TNA.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I still think Cena beating Lesnar ruined it all. For me especially.

Would have been alot more interested if he beat Cena and then the next night took a few guys out then HHH...


----------



## Hemen

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Omg, Brock is the best superstar of all time.


----------



## ksamemo

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I think They gona let Brock Lesnar win


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Was gonna make a thread but this thread is more suited. Y'all ever just think to yourselves sometimes about ER build up and how good it was, and then look at now and just wonder how the F we got to this point? Even go as far as re watching ER?


I agree with you there to. I swear after mania the party was still going when I saw Lesnar the next night man was WWE stepping there game up. I thougt that this year 2012 was going to be one of the best of the WWE and I was going to see change. After Lesnar left the product as been boring and predictable as hell.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



zkorejo said:


> Lol.. yea.. OTL was when I thought about what the F happened?.. then I realized it is over and now SummerSlam will be fun but before that it will be same old shit. Havent rewatched ER yet, I turned towards TNA.





li/<o said:


> I agree with you there to. I swear after mania the party was still going when I saw Lesnar the next night man was WWE stepping there game up. I thougt that this year 2012 was going to be one of the best of the WWE and I was going to see change. After Lesnar left the product as been boring and predictable as hell.


Yeah, sometimes a little surreal. 

Seems like Trips is gonna put work in to hold down the build the best he can till SS. 



> - Local advertisements are listing Triple H on tomorrow night’s WWE Raw Supershow from the Allen Country War Memorial Coliseum in Fort Wayne, IN.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

They should just stop with these lawyers and shit stalling time IMO. There is no necessity for these occasional appearances/promos right now. People are not going to care until the actual SS build anyway so get this PPV over with and start proper build up for summerslam main event. That way it would feel as a big match event, which at the moment it doesnt thanks to cena.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I must say, even with all the time-stalling,petty politics and power-plays involved Im still extremely interested in seeing the actual match go down, so many interesting factors involved in just that.
Despite the total pointlessness of Cena winning, the ER match was a fantastically executed dominant beat-down and possibly the best integration of MMA moves in a wrestling match, is Trips down for the same type of one-sided beating? and how stiff will they be working? will Brock start shooting to fuck with him?
And of course, the biggest question of them all - can HHH put his ego aside and do the J-O-B for the sake of a bigger mania number, or is he bringing his shovel?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Man, looking forward VERY much to Lesnar's appearance next week.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

This feud may turn into a power struggle between Heyman/Lesnar/Ace and Triple H/Vince.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Lesnar himself wont be appearing next week on RAW. He's not appearing again until sometime early in August, at least thats whats advertised. Could be on the 1000th Raw though, making his return. Heyman will come out next week and deliver Brocks answer. Their not gonna have Brock return to beat up HHH this early, before MITB is even over. 

Although im almost just as excited to see Heyman as Brock. I personally couldnt tell what was real or fake with the LEsnar Cena feud and match, until Cena won. Then when Lesnar attacked HHH, it just seemed corny as hell, that wasnt even a "brawl"... 

But my huge concern with the whole thing, Lesnar doesnt seem to be advertised for many other feuds after HHH until Wrestlemania 29..If he loses to HHH, unless he does something spectacular after that, how in the hell is he gonna look like a LEGIT THREAT to the STREAK?!?!? :frustrate


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Lesnar shouldn't be anywhere near a mic unless he's reading off of a teleprompter. So if they plan to make him shows up and completely destroys Triple H, it's going to be great, otherwise not so much. Let Heyman do all the talking but they should keep it to a minimum since they don't want Lesnar to look like Heyman's bitch.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

So, Lesnar via satellite next week?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



#Mark said:


> So, Lesnar via satellite next week?


Most likely. I can't see him making a live appearance next week. And if he does, he must have Paul by his side, MUST.


----------



## ohmagawd

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Lesnar HAS to go over HHH at SummerSlam. It makes sense. 

Then if they are building to Lesnar/Taker at the next WM, they can use the fact that not only has Lesnar beaten HHH, but he's beaten Taker in the past too. Now THAT builds him up as a legitimate threat. 

Then if you have Heyman alongside Lesnar, taunting the other talent, have Brock destroy a few more folk along the way if poss, and you have the makings for a perfect build to that WM match between Lesnar and Taker.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/69668/when-brock-lesnar-will-return-to-wwe-tv-spoiler.html?p=1

Shouldn't be much a surprise to anyone, really.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

http://www.wwe.com/events/wwe-presents-raw-supershow-19

There it is.


----------



## bobslack1982

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I honestly believe that Brock will not win a single match during his current run. 

I have no evidence to suggest one way or another - its purely my opinion.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I sure hope like hell its not via satellite, I want Heyman!! I bet Heyman walks out and gives HHH Brock's answer. That should create a little break for the 3 until Brock returns at Raw 1000.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Just keep Brock Lesnar from the bullshit comedy, and it'll still have some interest.


----------



## xerxesXXI

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

It's tough to get into this because I see HHH going over lesnar clean like cena went over brock.

It seems like they would rather try to prove their superiority over ufc over making a compelling show.

Besides, no one really thinks cena or hhh can take brock.


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



xerxesXXI said:


> Besides, no one really thinks cena or hhh can take brock.


kids do.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



bobslack1982 said:


> I honestly believe that Brock will not win a single match during his current run.
> 
> I have no evidence to suggest one way or another - its purely my opinion.


He'll beat HHH, I think that's quite obvious. They won't waste his drawing power by losing to HHH, who wouldn't gain much from beating Lesnar. Lesnar beats HHH, gains/keeps credibility and then wrestles a big match at 'Mania. They need his drawing power at the next WM. Hell, he might be the one facing The Rock.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

If Brock does beat HHH, I wonder how they'll write him off TV again for a later big appearance.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> If Brock does beat HHH, I wonder how they'll write him off TV again for a later big appearance.


Probably saying there's nothing to do anymore after beating HHH and "leaving" again for fighting in UFC till Taker appears there which leads to the build up to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Brock beats HHH, goes on an absolute tear, McMahon family/Board of Directors/WWE realize they need somebody to get rid of him, HHH calls on WWE's last outlaw, The Undertaker, to defeat Brock and send him packing which sets up the streak match for Mania 29. That's how I would do it. What will actually happen? God knows and I wouldn't be surprised at all if HHH wins tbh. If they were willing to put Cena over him in his first match then they will sure as hell be prepared to do the same with HHH.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

If their plan was to job him out, then jobbing him out to two big stars when they don't have many stars is....well stupid.


----------



## MAN_KIND

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I think that Brock, to truly bring back the Brock Lesnar we REMEMBER, he should take off that ridicoulous MMA Attire, put back on those black trunks, and quit using the gay ass MMA Move-Set his is using now, such as submission moves like the Kimura, because nobody gives a DAMN about MMA if they are watching Raw, they want to see people getting Belly 2 Bellied, and German Suplexed by his Big-Ass, that's just what i think.

But if we have to watch this Lesnar at least we still get to see him in the squared-circle again. And it's pretty obvious since HHH is HHH, Brock is obviously going to lose. Because HHH is the boss.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Ridiculous mentality but at least they put on a match I want to see. If Batista was there to do Batista/Lesnar would be even better.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



The-Rock-Says said:


> If their plan was to job him out, then jobbing him out to two big stars when they don't have many stars is....well stupid.


The match has to draw though, thats the goal which is not possible without the "big stars". If building new stars is the intention, Lesnar wouldnt be back working the main events in the first place.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Vyed said:


> The match has to draw though, thats the goal which is not possible without the "big stars". If building new stars is the intention, Lesnar wouldnt be back working the main events in the first place.


While it is true you put two big stars together to draw more money but I also feel you need to have rising main event talent that is in the process of being built as bigger stars with talent like Lesnar so they can get over more (i.e. Punk, Sheamus, even Orton would benefit greatly from working a well booked program with Lesnar and going over).


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Trips & Cena are the son-in-law and adopted son. Vince will put them over anybody. Everybody else can go fuck. 

:hhh :vince :cena2


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Clique said:


> While it is true you put two big stars together to draw more money but I also feel you need to have rising main event talent that is in the process of being built as bigger stars with talent like Lesnar so they can get over more (i.e. Punk, Sheamus, even Orton would benefit greatly from working a well booked program with Lesnar and going over).


Not really. Lesnar is a part timer and he isnt really viewed as a bigtime legend by the fans. Punk and Sheamus wont gain much since they are already at that level of overness they can achieve by working with Lesnar. Orton is a established star. 

Lesnar can help elevate mid card babyfaces if he is willing but thats about it.


As for big stars, thats how WWE negotiated the deal with him I'm sure. Lesnar signed the contract because they guaranteed him Cena/HHH/Taker/Rock.. basically established popular wrestlers with starpower.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



> As for big stars, thats how WWE negotiated the deal with him I'm sure. Lesnar signed the contract because they guaranteed him Cena/HHH/Taker/Rock.. basically established popular wrestlers with starpower.


That was never reported or was in his contract, just logical move when you got the biggest draw in MMA history in the company.


----------



## Brock

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Is this the only time Lesner-HHH have faced eachother

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-L3MyLc45A

Wonder if Brock will go back to wrestling style for the match too...


----------



## Clique

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Vyed said:


> Not really. Lesnar is a part timer and he isnt really viewed as a bigtime legend by the fans. Punk and Sheamus wont gain much since they are already at that level of overness they can achieve by working with Lesnar. Orton is a established star.
> 
> Lesnar can help elevate mid card babyfaces if he is willing but thats about it.
> 
> 
> As for big stars, thats how WWE negotiated the deal with him I'm sure. Lesnar signed the contract because they guaranteed him Cena/HHH/Taker/Rock.. basically established popular wrestlers with starpower.


Oh, I believe that is the case but I think if they wanted to book Lesnar in extensive programs with Sheamus or Orton they could leave the feud more over as a result. I understand it won't happen because of the deal Lesnar signed and how Vince will actually use him with just the elite stars.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

" WWE COO Triple H and Brock Lesnar just added to #sanantonio WWE RAW Supershow!" This is the show where WWE are going to have a Shawn Michaels appreciation night and I can almost guarantee that Lesnar will attack Shawn that night


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



1TheRockHHH said:


> " WWE COO Triple H and Brock Lesnar just added to #sanantonio WWE RAW Supershow!" This is the show where WWE are going to have a Shawn Michaels appreciation night and I can almost guarantee that Lesnar will attack Shawn that night


When does this show take place? Is it before or after the 1000th episode? They really are using up a lot of Brock's appearances. At this rate he'll appear once before the RTWM lol.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

It's the first week of August I believe.

EDIT - yes it is


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> When does this show take place? Is it before or after the 1000th episode? They really are using up a lot of Brock's appearances. At this rate he'll appear once before the RTWM lol.


I think its 2 weeks after the 1000th episode


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

HBK taking an F5? 

hhhhhhhhhhhh

Is to be expected.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

It's gonna be interesting to see how they work the match, I certainly can't see HHH taking the kind of physical beating Cena took so I'm thinking it'll be more of a traditional match, he'll definitely get in more offense than Cena did too and probably win via a sledgehammer shot followed by a Pedigree. The only way I can see Brock winning is (unfortunately) via some interference by Heyman or maybe Laurinaitis


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Green Light said:


> It's gonna be interesting to see how they work the match, *I certainly can't see HHH taking the kind of physical beating Cena took* so I'm thinking it'll be more of a traditional match, he'll definitely get in more offense than Cena did too and probably win via a sledgehammer shot followed by a Pedigree. The only way I can see Brock winning is (unfortunately) via some interference by Heyman or maybe Laurinaitis


Why not? Because thats exactly what I expect the match to be coz HHH kept repeating "Let's fight". Triple H can take a beating, he's one tough fucker in the ring no doubt but I think its because Lesnar cant take bumps anymore or either extremely rusty in the ring, they are working UFC style matches. 

I dont know if Taker, at his age and the condition his body is, can really work this kinda match at Mania 29 with Lesnar though.

Brock is going over at Summerslam, its obvious. They probably planned this whole thing out since last year with Taker-HHH rematch. And there is nothing "unfortunate" about screw-job win for a heel btw.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Taker/Lesnar will definately be interesting. Some think Taker might not be able to stand to do a match like Cena/Lesnar? LOL at that... What did Lesnar do to Cena that Taker couldnt stand? Stick him for real and bust him open? Chain him to a turnbuckle and hit him a couple times? After WM 28 its clear in my eyes that Taker is in good shape and aint worried about his body... All those REAL chair shots with REAL impact and REAL battle scars... That slam onto those stairs.. That looked very brutal for a man at his age and past, but he took it like a champ and walked away from it head held high. 

Now with that being said Brock definately does come off already as a serious threat and all that, but everybody knows who would win. Would be very entertaining though and it has to happen. 

Think about it. HHH loses to Taker. Brock beats HHH and comes off as a serious badass. Taker/Lesnar. Taker puts his stupid ass in his place. Let Taker do some badass reverse counter into a tombstone like what Brock did at No Mercy 2002. Imagine the crowd pop from that!


----------



## APEX

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

*I can see Brock coming back as ripped as ever on Monday night.*


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

So the HBK fap fest is 2 weeks after Raw 1000? Hmmm. I guess no arm BORK for Shawn then, well, not until said fap fest in San Antonio. I guess Lesnar will just go after Stephanie or Vince at Raw 1000 then lol.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

HBK is clearly going to be a victim to Lesnar's Kimura at some point during the year. 
Since he's interacting with HHH/HBK, they would easily transition it to Taker for Mania in the story.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I wonder if Shawn will sell the arm like HHH did out in public. I can just picture him on his MDA show, the one armed hunter.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Kind of wish we didn't know about all of this yet. It's sort of telegraphing almost every plot point of this feud, lol. Oh well, still looking forward to it. If Lesnar "broke HBK's arm" in San Antonio, the crowd would be *pissed*. Do it, do it! Hahaha.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Why would Brock go after Shawn? He doesnt want the match, and if he changes his mind (which he will), why would he randomly break HBK's arm? for the lols?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

HHH was able to hold belts and mics with his broken arm, so HBK can probably hold his shotgun or whatever it is lol.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



jblvdx said:


> Why would Brock go after Shawn? He doesnt want the match, and if he changes his mind (which he will), why would he randomly break HBK's arm? for the lols?


Of course for the lulz. Why did he break HHH's arm? For teh lulz lol. He doesn't need a reason. He can just do it to piss HHH off which it no doubt will. 

:hhh :hhh :hhh



Rock316AE said:


> HHH was able to hold belts and mics with his broken arm, so HBK can probably hold his shotgun or whatever it is lol.


Crossbow. HBK's big into his crossbows lol.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> Of course for the lulz. Why did he break HHH's arm? For teh lulz lol. He doesn't need a reason. He can just do it to piss HHH off which it no doubt will.
> 
> :hhh :hhh :hhh
> 
> 
> 
> Crossbow. HBK's big into his crossbows lol.


Well Brock new HHH was gonna whip out his shovel so he had to break his arm, durr.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Talking about this made me want to post this epic picture of the most epic proportions.










DAT MONEY TEAM

Btw, I still think Justin looks like their kid lol.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Does that make 50 Cent the pool boy who is banging Steph on the side?


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

It makes 50 Cent anything you want him to be Green Light.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

lol. Outside of Stephanie, that's really the "#HatersGonnaHate" team. Bieber hate needs no addressing, neither does HHH-burying hate and 50 Cent hate is outdated but still in existence.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Steph gets hated on quite a bit too but yeah, Trips/50/Beiber are pretty hated. Throw in Cena and its a party lol. I also love all their expressions in that pic too. It's like they're all saying #HatersGonnaHate with their faces, haha.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



jblvdx said:


> Why would Brock go after Shawn? He doesnt want the match, and if he changes his mind (which he will), why would he randomly break HBK's arm? for the lols?


Why not? It would give Brock extra heat and after the beating Brock can say: "because I can".


----------



## wintersun1

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

What will be accomplished, if and when Triple Haitch defeats Bork?





I sorta feel that Lesnar's next match after SS will be vs Undertaker at WM 29 :/


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Its funny how HBK is needed to give the matches like HHH/Taker and HHH/Lesnar a bigger, better and more interesting feel to them. He is known as a Showstoppa for a reason.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Maybe he beats up HBK because: "Well we have two law-suits on you and I'd feel bad getting into a fight with you when we have this sort of moral high-ground *repeats clip of him fighting HBK* now we're even. You can thank me later."

But Lesnar really needs to win this feud, otherwise I question the logic of paying a man so much just to lose all his matches, there were probably cheaper alternates. It's not like HHH is going anywhere and can't bury someone else some other time. It would also make a better set up to future matches .


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Gimmicky said:


> Maybe he beats up HBK because: "Well we have two law-suits on you and I'd feel bad getting into a fight with you when we have this sort of moral high-ground *repeats clip of him fighting HBK* now we're even. You can thank me later."
> 
> But Lesnar really needs to win this feud, otherwise I question the logic of paying a man so much just to lose all his matches, there were probably cheaper alternates. It's not like HHH is going anywhere and can't bury someone else some other time. It would also make a better set up to future matches .


Yeah, HHH put his hands on Heyman, an eye for an eye. Brock is gonna play the game.


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Does anyone remember how many dates Brock agreed to at the start of his contract?

I remember it was quite a high number, and seeing as they haven't used him since just after ER and he isn't being advertised for any show until 2 weeks before SummerSlam, that would suggest that they have more in mind for him than just Summerslam and Wrestlemania. I think from Survivor Series onwards he'll be around every week.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



legendkiller316 said:


> Does anyone remember how many dates Brock agreed to at the start of his contract?
> 
> I remember it was quite a high number, and seeing as they haven't used him since just after ER and he isn't being advertised for any show until 2 weeks before SummerSlam, that would suggest that they have more in mind for him than just Summerslam and Wrestlemania. I think from Survivor Series onwards he'll be around every week.


I remember it being 32 or 34. But I think it's really just 30.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

If Brock uses up 5 or 6 more dates this summer, shouldn't he have a good 18 dates left for the remainder of his contract? That should allow him to appear from the Royal Rumble until Wrestlemania.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Brock has enough dates to do SS, and two other PPV.


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Choke2Death said:


> If Brock uses up 5 or 6 more dates this summer, shouldn't he have a good 18 dates left for the remainder of his contract? That should allow him to appear from the Royal Rumble until Wrestlemania.


didn't he sign for 15 appereances? maybe I'm mistaken


----------



## Felpent

*"Will Lesnar say yes to HHH's challenge?" after announcing/promoting the SS match?*

Isn't kinda dumb this storyline? I mean they have already begun selling tickets to the event at Staples Center in Los Angeles, California heavily promoting the main event. Plus Brock is already in the cover of SS. Everyone and their mother knows Trips vs Brock is the main event. 

After all this, now they "develop" the storyline as whether Lesnar would say yes to HHH's challenge? Makes no sense imo.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: "Will Lesnar say yes to HHH's challenge?" after announcing/promoting the SS matc*

I hope he says "no".


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: "Will Lesnar say yes to HHH's challenge?" after announcing/promoting the SS matc*

Yeah it'd be sweet if he said no.


----------



## Felpent

*Re: "Will Lesnar say yes to HHH's challenge?" after announcing/promoting the SS matc*

He probably will, for tonight but return after Money in the bank and say "Yes" for the match.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: "Will Lesnar say yes to HHH's challenge?" after announcing/promoting the SS matc*

I don't think its a dumb storyline at all. Now whether the writers are dumb and just stumbled upon my reasoning for it not being dumb by accident is debatable.

But all the "promtion", posters, and etc for the match eventhough fro ma kayfabe standpoint the match hasn't been booked may look stupid but I look at it like this. HHH is the COO of the WWE so he has the power to put out all this promotion for the match at Summerslam. So its just part of HHH's "plan" to make Brock except the match, b/c of Brock says No to the match after all the promotion material for it happens it adds to making him look scared of HHH.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: "Will Lesnar say yes to HHH's challenge?" after announcing/promoting the SS matc*

^ agree with that, he'll probably try and refuse it for a while, since SS is quite a way off yet, they'll make a whole thing about getting him on board. Maybe HHH will get personal and talk shit about him until he disregards the lawsuits and wants to fight.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: "Will Lesnar say yes to HHH's challenge?" after announcing/promoting the SS matc*

Of course he will. 100 %


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Brock_Lock said:


> didn't he sign for 15 appereances? maybe I'm mistaken


Last I heard, he has 24 appearances left now. So if he uses about 6 for this summer and the HHH match, he'll have about 18 left which is enough for him to appear from Royal Rumble until Wrestlemania full-time.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: "Will Lesnar say yes to HHH's challenge?" after announcing/promoting the SS matc*

I think he'll say NO but Trips will find a way to make him say yes


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: "Will Lesnar say yes to HHH's challenge?" after announcing/promoting the SS matc*

Oh course hes gonna say yes remember hes on this 1 year deal. It would be funny though if he said no


----------



## AJ number 1 fan

*Re: "Will Lesnar say yes to HHH's challenge?" after announcing/promoting the SS matc*

If he said no for real I would be crying with Laughter that would be so fucking funny.


----------



## mcc4374

*Re: "Will Lesnar say yes to HHH's challenge?" after announcing/promoting the SS matc*



1TheRockHHH said:


> I think he'll say NO but Trips will find a way to make him say yes


Exactly this.

People tuning in to see the segment aren't stupid. Lesnar/HHH at SummerSlam will obviously take place, with Lesnar saying no to begin with.

The hype leading up to the match will be about HHH trying to convince Lesnar and Heyman. If Lesnar just said yes what kind of storyline is there in the mean time?


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Choke2Death said:


> Last I heard, he has 24 appearances left now. So if he uses about 6 for this summer and the HHH match, he'll have about 18 left which is enough for him to appear from Royal Rumble until Wrestlemania full-time.


This is why i have no idea what's going to happen after SummerSlam regardless who wins HHH or Lesnar? If HHH wins what happens with Lesnar? Will he just go away until WM draws near? Or if Lesnar wins will he just go away until WM? Thats why I hate Lesnar's contract because it gives him limited dates


----------



## bigdog40

*Re: "Will Lesnar say yes to HHH's challenge?" after announcing/promoting the SS matc*

If Lesnar says no, it will be kayfabe wise, but this match is going to happen at Summerslam regardless.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



1TheRockHHH said:


> This is why i have no idea what's going to happen after SummerSlam regardless who wins HHH or Lesnar? If HHH wins what happens with Lesnar? Will he just go away until WM draws near? Or if Lesnar wins will he just go away until WM? Thats why I hate Lesnar's contract because it gives him limited dates


That's what he wanted though.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: "Will Lesnar say yes to HHH's challenge?" after announcing/promoting the SS matc*

It's fine. Just like Rock/Cena, you couldn't go into intense build from November, this is just the "foreplay", to keep the big names on the show so they can save quarters and to tell the audience that this is still happening. Lesnar's announcement is a great way, no matter if he's delivering it or Heyman. As for "everybody already knows about Summerslam", you can say that about a lot of angles, it's part of the game.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Lesnar obviously didn't want to have an intense schedule, but at the same time make a shitload of money. Mission accomplished. 

It's quite obvious Lesnar will work the road to Mania and Mania itself and possibly the night after. The WWE would be stupid to throw away his appearances on another random PPV.


----------



## Jammy

*Re: "Will Lesnar say yes to HHH's challenge?" after announcing/promoting the SS matc*

Kayfabe, man....


----------



## Banjo

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Brock Lesnar needs to be champion. It's the easiest way to set him up for matches with CM Punk, Randy Orton, Sheamus, and whoever else they want, leading up to the eventual rematch with John Cena.


----------



## GuessWhat: CenaSux

*Re: "Will Lesnar say yes to HHH's challenge?" after announcing/promoting the SS matc*

Summerslam isn't until August 19th. Lesnar (or Heyman) will probably say "no" tonight, but of course the answer will change into a "YES! YES! YES!" sometime towards the end of this month.

Pardon the YES YES YES... I just posted on Daniel Bryan thread :lol


----------



## YESYESYES!

*Re: "Will Lesnar say yes to HHH's challenge?" after announcing/promoting the SS matc*

He'll say NO tonight. The match will happen.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: "Will Lesnar say yes to HHH's challenge?" after announcing/promoting the SS matc*

What I would do, is have Lesnar say no, and even use his apperance to come out and F-5 triple H before summer slam and pick up a mic and say "NO" and have HHH get up and cut a promo about how he will be at summer slam ready for action wether or not Brock shows up. So we go into SS without an answer, HHH music hits and he comes out, does his whole entrance and then we wait... The rest of you can think up something creative from there.


----------



## Panzer

*Re: "Will Lesnar say yes to HHH's challenge?" after announcing/promoting the SS matc*

Hi Felpent. You must be new here little casual.

Anyway, of course Lesnar will say yes or else they wouldn't be doing this storyline. He's getting paid out the ass to do it too.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



> - Tonight's WWE RAW Supershow takes place from the Laredo Energy Arena in Laredo, Texas. Confirmed for tonight's show is Teddy Long as General Manager and Brock Lesnar's official response to Triple H's SummerSlam challenge. Neither Triple H or Lesnar are advertised to appear live so Lesnar's response may come via satellite.


Bork to bring it via satellite? Does that count as an appearance? Seems a bit of a waste if so but better than nothing I guess


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I don't think that a taped promo is a "date". Because WWE probably sent the cameras to his house and he wasn't in their HQ or something. 

You got 6-7 shows until then, a long time, would be better if Brock says no and then killing HBK and agreeing on the HBK appreciation show.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Rock316AE said:


> I don't think that a taped promo is a "date". Because WWE probably sent the cameras to his house and he wasn't in their HQ or something.
> 
> *You got 6-7 shows until then, a long time, would be better if Brock says no and then killing HBK and agreeing on the HBK appreciation show*.


Which is going to happen.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Banjo said:


> Brock Lesnar needs to be champion. It's the easiest way to set him up for matches with CM Punk, Randy Orton, Sheamus, and whoever else they want, leading up to the eventual rematch with John Cena.


I'd rather Lesnar takes on Hornswoggle than John Cena ever again.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Choke2Death said:


> I'd rather Lesnar takes on Hornswoggle than John Cena ever again.


:lmao

Brock to kill Hornswoggle legit.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

not to sound like a whiner but i'm seriously tired of the "will he accept?" angles , you know that the match is gonna happen eventually , who ya fooling ? 

damn wwe , start changing shit from time to time 


anyways , i'm looking more forward to the HHH/Heyman aftermath , didn't heyman say that if Triple h lays a hand on him "all this would be his" ? will this lead to heyman being the GM ?


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I doubt Brock will apear live, it will more than likely be via taped video which will be a bit disappointing but still, any appearance is better than no appearane! He's probably going to say no, they tend to like these 'will he accept the match?' type storylines and the heel always declines before being forced to accept some way or another. I look forward to seeing Brock though, the show has missed him imo.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I think a GM stipulation will be added to the match and heyman would end up the GM of raw.


----------



## Brock

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Brock won't appear tonight, i certainly hope Heyman gets the GM role soon, hopefully should make it more interesting and shake things up a bit...


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Via satellite?


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Choke2Death said:


> Last I heard, he has 24 appearances left now. So if he uses about 6 for this summer and the HHH match, he'll have about 18 left which is enough for him to appear from Royal Rumble until Wrestlemania full-time.


I see him even being limited probably finally appearing on RAWS 1000 episode and maybe miss a date leading to SS.



Green Light said:


> Bork to bring it via satellite? Does that count as an appearance? Seems a bit of a waste if so but better than nothing I guess


I don't think it should count its not like he is showing up there live. I really wish he had more dates there so limited its just annoying. He has only had one match and its almost half way the year and is getting paid 5 million bucks god that is just a damn deal.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Rocky Mark said:


> not to sound like a whiner but i'm seriously tired of the "will he accept?" angles , you know that the match is gonna happen eventually , who ya fooling ?
> 
> damn wwe , start changing shit from time to time
> 
> 
> anyways , i'm looking more forward to the HHH/Heyman aftermath , *didn't heyman say that if Triple h lays a hand on him "all this would be his" ? will this lead to heyman being the GM *?


He said it will be his and Lesnar's


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

It's easily still the only part of WWE television at the minute that's any good so I'll take it, the angle's been layed out well over a few months of slow build and been made to seem as realistic as possible.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

This is still the worst business decision Vince has ever made. Signing Brock has done nothing for WWE.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



JoseBxNYC said:


> This is still the worst business decision Vince has ever made. Signing Brock has done nothing for WWE.


The worst business decision Vince has ever made? Really? 

Brock hasn't even worked in a meaningful PPV yet. How can you even judge right now?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Vyed said:


> I think a GM stipulation will be added to the match and heyman would end up the GM of raw.


Very likely. And if Lesnar doesn't go over then, well, let's just enjoy the shit that's left. XD


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Creme De La Creme said:


> The worst business decision Vince has ever made? Really?
> 
> Brock hasn't even worked in a meaningful PPV yet. How can you even judge right now?


I think what he means is huge pay check very limited dates. Brock doesnt like the heavy schedule, but I really want to see him in action we only saw him in the start after mania and no more yet.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



li/<o said:


> I think what he means is huge pay check very limited dates. Brock doesnt like the heavy schedule, but I really want to see him in action we only saw him in the start after mania and no more yet.


I'm not arguing that it was a SMART decision to pay Brock that much money, but at the same time you can't call it 'the dumbest decision Vince has ever made' if Brock hasn't even worked all of his dates yet. There haven't been any meaningful PPVs for anyone to make that claim. Brock was very entertaining when he came back. Its very possible, probable even, that he'll draw a lot of money for the WWE at a higher profile show.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

It's worth it im sure for from a business standpoint with the spike increase of buyrates Extreme Rules and Summerslam will have gained, without him on those PPV's. 

From a Fan standpoint (which is the only one I actually care about) its great as he's an entertaining character and adds a legit bad ass to a lacking roster when he does show up.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Can't be worse than fucking AJ that's for sure.


----------



## JTB33b

*DX and Lesnar*

We all know DX is scheduled to reunite for 1 night only on the 1000th episode of Raw and now we know Lesnar is going to appear live to give HHH his answer to the challenge. 

My question is how are they going to have HHH do his usual DX joking around while at the sametime needing to be serious for Lesnar? Will Brock injure HBK to add more fuel to his match with HHH? Or Will Brock attack HHH and have HBK make the save? Or will they just keep the 2 angles for that show separate?


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: DX and Lesnar*

It will be interesting to see, but I'm assuming Lesnar will interrupt DX while they're being funny doing, whatever they want to do.


----------



## ben_fletch

*Re: DX and Lesnar*

Hope Lesnar kicks the shit out of them both


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: DX and Lesnar*

Yea, it's time for DX to get a beat down they will never forget.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: DX and Lesnar*



ben_fletch said:


> Hope Lesnar kicks the shit out of them both


Then Taker comes out and beats down Lesnar!


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: DX and Lesnar*

DX will do there usual promo and say a bunch of unfunny jokes and than bork will come out attack them both and say i accept


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

*Re: DX and Lesnar*



Hades1313 said:


> Then Taker comes out and beats down Lesnar!


Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!! I think thats how it should happen!!! Have Lesnar completely maul HHH and HBK, looking like a damn beast, and then have TAKER come out for his Raw 1000 appearance... Since Taker doesnt appear much, there's nothing Lesnar could do about it. They could have Taker take down Brock, then nothing much else said about Taker Lesnar til maybe SS. Would add more suspense to HHH vs Lesnar at SummerSlam anyway, some would wonder if Taker will interfere... 

That being said though i'd much rather see Taker get a longer segment or something on Raw 1000, but if he came out after Lesnars attack my GOD that would be a MARK the fuck OUT moment. Crowd would be insane, probably on the level it was on April 2nd 2012. ONLY PROBLEM with it all is how in the hell would they keep Lesnar standing still allowing Taker to do his 5 minute entrance lol!


----------



## HeliWolf

*Re: DX and Lesnar*

"Are you ready?"


*guitar screech*


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

So not only will there be a DX reunion but Stephanie is also schedule to be there.Will lesnar go after Stephanie instead?


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

The 1000th RAW could be great and people might actually like it on here... then episode 1001 will disappoint lol


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

It should be a great night. It will be the first RAW for me in its entirety in a while.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

So Brock lesnar is going to basically take out DX/ pretend he's in the back looking for stephanie while HHH is shocked and leaves the ring - leaving HBK in the ring in the middle of a Promo to get brock before he gets steph..brock sneaking behind HBK and demolishing him while triple is unaware looking for him at the back


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



1TheRockHHH said:


> So not only will there be a DX reunion but Stephanie is also schedule to be there.Will lesnar go after Stephanie instead?


I think it'd be real interesting if they got Steph and Sable involved in all this.

Sorta funny to think about how Steph-Sable did have a rivalry on SD, I believe it was before either of them even got married, and now it turns out that the guys they got married to are feuding almost 10 years later.

Steph-Sable obviously won't wrestle, but would be interesting seeing them in segments and stuff.



I also wanna see Bret and DX. I know Bret already made up with HBK, he got the last laugh with Vince McMahon, but would be cool to see Bret-DX in the ring on good terms, for the first time ever.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Smoogle said:


> So Brock lesnar is going to basically take out DX/ pretend he's in the back looking for stephanie while HHH is shocked and leaves the ring - leaving HBK in the ring in the middle of a Promo to get brock before he gets steph..brock sneaking behind HBK and demolishing him while triple is unaware looking for him at the back


This is basically what I think might happen or at least something similar


----------



## Brock

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I hope Lesner jas free reign like against Cena, will be a normal match or does anyone think it may be a gimmick/stipulation type match.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Could there be a twist to Brock vs HHH?*

Let's face it, many of us have felt like for months now that HHH vs Brock at summerslam was a give in. Many of us don't even bother with all the recent promos because we all know, or at least think we know that it will come to a head in the form of Brock Lesnar taking on HHH.

Now this is a totally obvious way to go about it, but nobody will deny that this fire has lost a lot of its fuel after being kept under the rug for so long.

So could the WWE perhaps be planning some sort of twist or turn at summerslam involving Lesnar? We've all kind of gotten stale over the feud and we just expect so much that it's going to happen, how surprised would we be if something happened completely out of left field and just caught us off guard?

Now yes, I realize it's still 99% likely that it will just end in the much expect Lesnar vs HHH, but if it didn't, what do you guys think the WWE could do to completely catch the WWE Universe off guard and get people talking. It could still involve HHH and Lesnar to some capacity, just something thrown in to change the tide. Or you could completely change the opponent altogether.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Could there be a twist to Brock vs HHH?*

It's not being kept under the rug. The problem is Lesnar's contract says he can only make X amount of appearances with WWE this year and they are trying to save as many of them as possible for pre-Wrestlemania RAWs.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Could there be a twist to Brock vs HHH?*

I would legitimately be completely shocked if some kind of "twist" happens and Lesnar/HHH doesn't happen at Summerslam


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: Could there be a twist to Brock vs HHH?*



Hades1313 said:


> It's not being kept under the rug. The problem is Lesnar's contract says he can only make X amount of appearances with WWE this year and they are trying to save as many of them as possible for pre-Wrestlemania RAWs.


Yeah but that's what I'm saying. Because he can't make many apperances the whole feud just feels so drawn out and has lost the initial fire that it originally had. Nobody is nearly as excited now as they were before especially because they've been using the laywer thing for the past month and everybody knows what the end result will likely be.

So I just think it would seriously catch people off guard if the WWE went a different way with things, or at least tweaked it and throught in some element to make people say "Wow, didn't see that comin"


----------



## NearFall

*Re: Could there be a twist to Brock vs HHH?*

If it there is I would be surprised.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: Could there be a twist to Brock vs HHH?*

I don't even know what they are feuding about.

Sure, Brock broke HHH's arm so he's mad. But like..why did that happen? What made that entire segment happen?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: Could there be a twist to Brock vs HHH?*



A-C-P said:


> I would legitimately be completely shocked if some kind of "twist" happens and Lesnar/HHH doesn't happen at Summerslam


Well I mean like it could still happen, but let's just say (for a bad and unrealistic example) the Rock shows up at summerslam and it becomes a triple threat. Now I'm not suggesting that, I'm just using it as an example of a twist where the match between Lesnar and HHH happens but something completely out of left field happens.

Speaking of which... I wouldn't mind seeing Rock vs HHH once more for old time sake.


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Could there be a twist to Brock vs HHH?*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Yeah but that's what I'm saying. Because he can't make many apperances the whole feud just feels so drawn out and has lost the initial fire that it originally had. Nobody is nearly as excited now as they were before especially because they've been using the laywer thing for the past month and everybody knows what the end result will likely be.
> 
> So I just think it would seriously catch people off guard if the WWE went a different way with things, or at least tweaked it and throught in some element to make people say "Wow, didn't see that comin"


like what though you'r not giving people much to go off here, what kind of twist are you looking for, i could think of loads of things that would make me say "Wow, didn't see that comin"


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: Could there be a twist to Brock vs HHH?*



ToddTheBod said:


> I don't even know what they are feuding about.
> 
> Sure, Brock broke HHH's arm so he's mad. But like..why did that happen? What made that entire segment happen?


It was cause of the contract Johnny L gave him wasn't it? See this is the problem. It's at the point it's hard to even remember WTF they are fighting about. Everybody just knows and is blindly waiting for the match to happen.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: Could there be a twist to Brock vs HHH?*



11rob2k said:


> like what though you'r not giving people much to go off here, what kind of twist are you looking for, i could think of loads of things that would make me say "Wow, didn't see that comin"


Okay, well what is something you could see realistically happening around HHH and Brock and summerslam that would shock you.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Could there be a twist to Brock vs HHH?*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Well I mean like it could still happen, but let's just say (for a bad and unrealistic example) the Rock shows up at summerslam and it becomes a triple threat. Now I'm not suggesting that, I'm just using it as an example of a twist where the match between Lesnar and HHH happens but something completely out of left field happens.
> 
> Speaking of which... I wouldn't mind seeing Rock vs HHH once more for old time sake.


I'm with you, and would LOVE to see the WWE do something shocking like this, just not with Lesnar/HHH. If the WWE was going to do this big shocking twist sotryline I would rather see them involve guys that need the push or rub on their full-time roster to get some attention on them.

Lesnar/HHH will be plenty special and have enough attention on its own and neither guy really needs a rub like that.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Could there be a twist to Brock vs HHH?*

So what yer saying is you would like to see something like...

It's revealed HHH is the one who brought Lesnar back to destroy Cena and end the PG era and Heyman is gonna be the new GM? Something like that?


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: Could there be a twist to Brock vs HHH?*

No, but I have a feeling that the match itself might have a twist ending.


----------



## Kid Kablam

*Re: Could there be a twist to Brock vs HHH?*

So maybe HHH and Brock are on the same side? HHH uses Brock to squash everything in his path, thereby holding the WWE hostage and demanding a commanding control of the organization? Doesn't hold up logically, but ok.


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Could there be a twist to Brock vs HHH?*

id be shock just seeing Brock win, i think there only doing this match so HHH can say he's beaten a former UFC heavyweight champion.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: Could there be a twist to Brock vs HHH?*



Kid Kablam said:


> So maybe HHH and Brock are on the same side? HHH uses Brock to squash everything in his path, thereby holding the WWE hostage and demanding a commanding control of the organization? Doesn't hold up logically, but ok.





Hades1313 said:


> So what yer saying is you would like to see something like...
> 
> It's revealed HHH is the one who brought Lesnar back to destroy Cena and end the PG era and Heyman is gonna be the new GM? Something like that?


There ya go guys, yes that's the kind of twist I'm talking about. Wrestling forums would crash.


----------



## instantdeathsquad

*Re: Could there be a twist to Brock vs HHH?*

Brocks music hits, Heyman comes out and says Brock isnt there, but his new client is, out comes Matt Morgan, Triple H destroys him, and Brock does a run in after the match and lays out Triple H with Morgans help.


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: Could there be a twist to Brock vs HHH?*

I just want the show stoppa to be involved in some way so i can see him again at the ppv


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I think Brock will win and totally destroy HHH. Since HHH isnt a full time wrestler anymore and works in management now this would be perfect to write him off tv for good


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I think Brock will win and totally destroy HHH. Since HHH isnt a full time wrestler anymore and works in management now this would be perfect to write him off tv for good


HHH is actually advertised for shows after Summerslam


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



1TheRockHHH said:


> HHH is actually advertised for shows after Summerslam


Card subject to change <<<<<

Kelly Kelly has been advertised for shows recently but shes on a break so that saying means alot

So I think Brock winning is defintely gonna happen


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Card subject to change <<<<<
> 
> Kelly Kelly has been advertised for shows recently but shes on a break so that saying means alot
> 
> So I think Brock winning is defintely gonna happen


Difference is, Kelly Kelly is irrelevant, HHH is one of the few big names left.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Whatever happens, I'm really looking forward to this match, like, _really_ looking forward to it. If we get what they are hinting its going to be, A FIGHT/MERCY KILLING then its going to be awesome.


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

if brock lesnar wins i will seriously rep everyone in this thread 

0 chance hes going to win


----------



## MMAMAN

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

brock should have stayed in MMA rather in the world of fake wrestling


----------



## Ray

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



MMAMAN said:


> brock should have stayed in MMA rather in the world of fake wrestling


Seriously, shut up. Don't spew random shit. Brock left MMA because of his diverticulitis and the fact that the training and fights and cuts were messing him up physically.

I'm a huge MMA fan, but work straight for 300 days a year where all you do is take bumps. Then tell me if it's "fake". There's more of a chance one would get seriously hurt working a wrestling match and botching, then getting seriously hurt in an MMA match. 

As for Lesnar/HHH, it would be extremely foolish to have Lesnar lost to Triple H if they want Taker/Lesnar at Mania. They would basically be flushing down their money in the toilet.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



psx71 said:


> As for Lesnar/HHH, it would be extremely foolish to have Lesnar lost to Triple H if they want Taker/Lesnar at Mania. They would basically be flushing down their money in the toilet.


I think they've already shown that they don't care about flushing their money down the toilet by first of all paying Brock $5 million to come back and then jobbing him out in his first match lol.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> I think they've already shown that they don't care about flushing their money down the toilet by first of all paying Brock $5 million to come back and then jobbing him out in his first match lol.


I don't think Lesnar himself cares as well. As long as he got his 5 million dollars he probably has no problem putting Cena, Triple H & Undertaker over.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> I think they've already shown that they don't care about flushing their money down the toilet by first of all paying Brock $5 million to come back and then jobbing him out in his first match lol.


And then, when Mania time comes around, Vince will expect people to still pay to see The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar despite the fact that it was him that made the decision to bury Brock Lesnar both at Extreme Rules and SummerSlam. 

And when the buyrates for Mania come out and he see's there not what he expected, he'll say "Why didn't we get however many buys for Mania? We had Lesnar goddamnit!"


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



The Hardcore Show said:


> I don't think Lesnar himself cares as well. As long as he got his 5 million dollars he probably has no problem putting Cena, Triple H & Undertaker over.


I don't think he cares either. There's no way somebody who cares would agree to whipping Cena's ass in a match like that only to lay down to 1 punch and an AA for the loss. He got his money and while I'm sure he enjoys the performance aspect of wrestling, I really don't think he gives a fuck about the wrestling business or anything else that goes with it tbh. 



psx71 said:


> And then, when Mania time comes around, Vince will expect people to still pay to see The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar despite the fact that it was him that made the decision to bury Brock Lesnar both at Extreme Rules and SummerSlam.
> 
> And when the buyrates for Mania come out and he see's there not what he expected, he'll say "Why didn't we get however many buys for Mania? We had Lesnar goddamnit!"


The sad part is though, we'll all still buy it lol.


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

How can people think that Lesnar even has a chance of beating HHH? There is NO way and I mean no way HHH will let brock lesnar the UFC fighter go over him. 

I can see the match ending in a double count out or something, but i cant see hhh getting pinned.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

If they don't want to have HHH lose clean then the solution is pretty simple imo. Have Brock literally beat the shit out of him until he physically can't compete anymore and the match is stopped. That way Brock looks like a beast and Trips doesn't lose face. Brock can still say he put HHH out of action for good and ended his career and Trips can return around Mania time and say no he didn't lol. I'm kidding. Trips can come back and say he was nearly taken out but he still has it left in him blah blah blah.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I like the idea of Lesnar beating HHH down to the point HHH can't continue. The only thing is I can't see that being the end of the feud, and I can't see HHH not getting revenge on Lesnar at some point after that and beating him. I mean if Lesnar nearly ends his career and HHH just comes back by Mania and doesn't involve himself in Lesnar in some way, it'll just seem really odd and out of character on HHH to not get even with Lesnar. That's why if that was the case, I'd rather they just have HHH beat Lesnar at SS and be done with it.

Maybe HHH refs Taker/Lesnar.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

WWE's banking on the 1,000 episode of Raw and Shawn Michaels appreciation night to sell Summerslam given Brock's contract situation.

Can't blame them. You don't want a repeat scenario of Lesnar v Goldberg. They have a limited amount of dates from Lesnar and ultimately speaking Wrestlemania is the day that will decide just how successful Lesnar's return was.


----------



## Leechmaster

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



The Hardcore Show said:


> I don't think Lesnar himself cares as well. As long as he got his 5 million dollars he probably has no problem putting Cena, Triple H & Undertaker over.


True, but if you want that Lesnar/Taker match, having Brock jobbing all the way until then won't work. 

A decisive victory over HHH is needed. Otherwise, he'll be the "unstoppable force" with an 0-2 record since his comeback.:russo


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Hope they don't go for some kind of inconclusive finish after a 4-1/2 month build-up.

Triple H isn't headlining live event after live event, Raw Supershow after Raw Supershow. His losing to Lesnar clean isn't going to do him or WWE any harm whatsoever. As much as I love Triple H, it really needs to happen, particularly since Lesnar vs. Undertaker seems so undeniably likely for Wrestlemania. 

If you need a conclusion to Summerslam that isn't entirely downcast, they can run a more symbolic version of the post-match deal from Punk/Hardy a few years back. Lesnar defeats Triple H, knocks him around and tortures him some after the bout, stands victorious and then a dong hits and the arena lights go out. Undertaker's iconic symbol appears aflame and Lesnar looks with great concern as the orange glow splashes across his face and the pay-per-view goes off the air. 

They can just let that speak for itself, since all three guys will be gone for months on end following that, and have it pick up in January/February with Lesnar cutting a promo about it and Taker showing up to set up the Streak build-up. Taker can say that though he extinguished Triple H's era at Wrestlemania XXVIII, it was not Lesnar's place to inflict suffering on a legendary peer of his and blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

If anything, Lesnar and HHH should have a last man standing match at Summerslam. Brock just beats the shit out of HHH and F5's him on the steel steps or something, and HHH is unable to answer the 10 count. Of course, it would feature HHH having a few OMGICANTBELIEVEHEANSWEREDTHE10COUNTWOWOMG!!11!! to make him look good. It'd work for both guys, as HHH looks stronger in the loss as opposed to losing via a clean pinfall, and Brock looks like a crazy kickass machine, which is what he should be.

And I like DesoRow's idea of an Undertaker sighting at Summerslam, although I'd do that idea at Survivor Series against Cena in a revenge match. Would help Lesnar make up for the loss at Extreme Rules. Plus, Taker and Survivor Series have some "history."


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Choke2Death said:


> Difference is, Kelly Kelly is irrelevant, HHH is one of the few big names left.


Kelly Kelly is not irrelevant she is the top face diva in the company and got pushed alot over anyone else, she got the most reaction, she is used most for advertising WWE

Brock is gonna win at Summerslam


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

For the record, I think Brock should win but if they don't want him to win clean then my post from before covers that. I actually think it would be rather cool for Trips to get fucked up and leave meanwhile Lesnar goes on a tear. Then we get HHH returning sometime later and calling on WWE's last wall of defense against the monster, The Undertaker, to do what he couldn't (and preferably Cena too had they not fucked up and had him win) and take out Lesnar for good. Of course, this still works if HHH gets beat too but either way if they're planning Taker/Lesnar at Mania I really like the idea of HHH being forced into relying on the man who almost ended him the year before to take the beast out. It would continue the nice streak of continuity we've had for Taker's Mania matches the past 4 years imo.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> For the record, I think Brock should win but if they don't want him to win clean then my post from before covers that. I actually think it would be rather cool for Trips to get fucked up and leave meanwhile Lesnar goes on a tear. Then we get HHH returning sometime later and calling on WWE's last wall of defense against the monster, The Undertaker, to do what he couldn't (and preferably Cena too had they not fucked up and had him win) and take out Lesnar for good. Of course, this still works if HHH gets beat too but either way if they're planning Taker/Lesnar at Mania I really like the idea of HHH being forced into relying on the man who almost ended him the year before to take the beast out. It would continue the nice streak of continuity we've had for Taker's Mania matches the past 4 years imo.


I agree with this line of thinking 100%, *Starbuck*. That would be a truly ideal route to take in the build toward Lesnar/Undertaker at Wrestlemania XXIX. So much storyline potential! Would be a fantastic way to cap off the continuity of Undertaker's Streak matches since Wrestlemania XXV.


----------



## NearFall

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Great idea Starbuck.

I think it would be nice if Lesnar messed up HBK on the 1000th RAW since DX will be there.As DesRow said, it would nicely cap off all the previous manias. Leading up to Summerslam HHH can go a real face route with HBK pleading HHH for vengeance. HHH fails, but promises Brock wont get away with it. HHH looks for people to help him, and he practically breaks down as nothing can stop Lesnar. Only Taker is left to help. 

If HHH goes over? Then I dont really know.


----------



## Aeruhl

*Stupid aspects of Lesnar's return*

I was happy as a pig in shit the night after 'Mania 28. Despite my lingering resentment over his departure I was elated to see Brock Lesnar return to the squared circle. However, my enthusiasm quickly subsided. It wasn't because he turned heel. That was always a likely possibility. It's mainly the booking.

Here's a list of things I have not enjoyed about Lesnar's return:

1. Wasting a match on Cena. They feuded before when Cena was fresh. Brock has limited appearances in his contract.

2. Jobbed for Cena. Cena didn't need the victory like Brock did. First match back and he jobs out.

3. Result of #2: Lesnar *must* beat Hunter at Summerslam or his credibility and value are going to be fucked for the rest of his tenure. Brock Lesnar beat the Undertaker in Hell in a Cell in his prime. Triple H couldn't beat 'Taker in the winter of his career. 2+2 is 4. Lesnar beat the living shit out of Cena before he lost. Cena is in his prime. Hunter is not. 2+2 is 4. If Hunter doesn't get the shit kicked out of him it wont make sense. At the same time, I have no desire to see that happen to a man who's remaining in-ring appearances are both few and far between.

3. The storyline. Everybody with simple common sense knows that a contract drawn up and signed by an individual who does not (did not) have the authority to do so would be simply null and void. There's no breech of contract, because there *never was* a contract. Triple H and the WWE owe Brock absolutely nothing that was stipulated in said fictitious contract. The only possible lawsuit in such a scenario would probably involve some kind of misrepresentation charge. Also, Brock assaults Triple H during negotiation. If anyone would have had a lawsuit on their hands after that point it would be Lesnar. And yet, Lesnar's assault on Hunter is completely glossed over while Heyman himself talks about suing Hunter for that very thing. I want to see the match, but the story is written like shit.

4. Content of the match against Cena. Brock you're back in the WWE; you're a wrestler. Wrestling fans want to watch wrestling matches. If I wanted to watch MMA I'd be watching MMA. Also, talk about stiff! Has anyone made it clear this motherfucker that he's not in UFC anymore? I doubt if Cena complained, but for a while Lesnar was throwing fists and elbows like he was in a legitimate fight.

5. Ring attire. Not to sound like a broken record but... Brock you're back in the WWE; you're a wrestler. Put on your black wristbands and trunks again and toss those retarded MMA shorts in the garbage. Nobody else on the roster looks like a walking Jimmy John's billboard and neither should you.

6. Billed weight. Could WWE please make up their fucking minds about this? During Lesnar's first run he was billed at 295 lbs. Now according to WWE.com and wiki he is billed at 266 lbs. At Extreme Rules Cole claimed he was 280-something. Ryback who is billed the same height at 6'3" and looks to be exactly the same size as Lesnar is billed at 291 lbs. I realize that almost nobody is billed at their correct weight but, even as such, a little consistency would be nice.

Discuss.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Stupid aspects of Lesnar's return*

I can't imagine Lesnar agreeing to come back to WWE to loose twice in a row. Its just not what Lesnar would do. We know he is an asshole in real life. But at the same time, HHH is known to bury people left, right and center.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko

*Re: Stupid aspects of Lesnar's return*

Jobbing him out to Cena ruined the comeback IMO. I was excited for his return, and was into WWE for the first time in a while, but having him job out to Cena (of course) just ruined it for me. I don't care if he beats HHH or not at this point as it won't get the Cena taint off him.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Stupid aspects of Lesnar's return*

never liked lesnar, he's just a bad ass who has no idea about professional wrestling. give lesnar a mic, and he'll kill any interest u might have in his upcoming match.


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Stupid aspects of Lesnar's return*

They messed up his return by having him lose to Cena, he beat Cena half to death only to lose to him, and now he's going to lose to HHH, i can not see HHH laying down for Brock, so where does this leave him 2 matches 2 defeats, plus its more then likely his last match will be with Taker at WM29 where he will once again lose, 

there really was no point for his return at all.


----------



## x78

*Re: Stupid aspects of Lesnar's return*

Having Lesnar beat Cena would have been a perfect lead to Cena's heel turn. But instead, WWE for some reason decided to yet again forgo any sort of storyline or character development in order to try and put Cena over as a face. In doing so, not only did Cena no-sell Lesnar's entire beatdown and his loss in the 'most important match of all time' with The Rock, he also went on to inexplicably take CM Punk's natural place in the feud with Laurinaitis which would have established Punk as a major star and as such has pretty much buried the WWE title and the entire roster in the process. The second Cena hit Lesnar with the chain in the ER match was the second WWE went to shit in 2012. It's frankly unbelievable how bad the booking has been since then.


----------



## NearFall

*Re: Stupid aspects of Lesnar's return*

Lesnar's return has been lackluster. At first, it was of course, great. Everybody loved it. In the lead-up he came across very real, very threatening. Then of course, Cena won. Now in that match, Lesnar was made look a beast. He had Cena out for the count. It was his cockiness that caused him to lose. A loss is a loss though, I personally did not like the finish. 

The main problem though, is what is happening now. This walkout, as it were, is rather odd. I know they have limited appearances for him, but I believe he should have left saying "nobody is worth my time" sorta thing. Until HHH returns and tells him off, leading to their match at Summerslam. Of course, if he beat Cena, this arguement makes more sense.

For now, we just have to hope this picks up from the 1000th RAW


----------



## x78

*Re: Stupid aspects of Lesnar's return*



NearFall said:


> Lesnar's return has been lackluster. At first, it was of course, great. Everybody loved it. In the lead-up he came across very real, very threatening. Then of course, Cena won. Now in that match, Lesnar was made look a beast. He had Cena out for the count. It was his cockiness that caused him to lose. A loss is a loss though, I personally did not like the finish. They main problem though, is what is happening now. This walkout, as it were, is rather odd. I know they have limited appearances for him, but I believe he should have left saying "nobody is worth my time" sorta thing. Until HHH returns and tells him off, leading to their match at Summerslam. Of course, if he beat Cena, this arguement makes more sense. He could even have just caused chaos every few weeks until HHH came in, and then set up the match.


That would have made sense wouldn't it. But no, instead they had to sacrifice all this in order to gain Cena cheap face pops.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Stupid aspects of Lesnar's return*

WWE completely ruined their show when Cena beat Lesnar. Everything interesting was thrown down the drain. Lesnar's credibility was dealt a huge blow and now he can't afford to lose again and Cena, who had been interesting with the character developments was reset into the same ol' shit. Fucking bait and switch.


----------



## BrianAmbrose

*Re: Stupid aspects of Lesnar's return*

Is there anyway we can filter the world "job" or "jobbed" and even "buried" on this site? So annoying. Just say lost. Not the same thing as jobbing.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko

*Re: Stupid aspects of Lesnar's return*



BrianAmbrose said:


> Is there anyway we can filter the world "job" or "jobbed" and even "buried" on this site? So annoying. Just say lost. *Not the same thing as jobbing*.


Yes it is. When the script calls for you to lose its known as "doing your job". "Jobber" is for guys who most or all of the time the script calls for them to lose.


----------



## Aeruhl

*Re: Stupid aspects of Lesnar's return*



x78 said:


> That would have made sense wouldn't it. But no, instead they had to sacrifice all this in order to gain Cena cheap face pops.


The sad thing is I don't think it's a matter of sacrifice. I think these people just don't know how to write a storyline for shit. They're real good at setting up something big and then they shit the bed when it's time to pull the trigger. I think they're capable of developing an interesting story but they don't think ahead to what direction it's going. Then at the last moment when they need to deliver everyone goes, "Oh no, we've actually developed a complex storyline. What do we do with it now? - Gee I don't know guys, this thing's really involved. I don't like thinking this much. It makes my brain hurt."


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

-Brock Lesnar is now being advertised for the August 6 Raw in San Antonio. WWE ran a local ad for Lesnar appearing in San Antonio during Monday's Raw, and also promoted Triple H and Shawn Michaels re-uniting for Shawn Michaels Appreciation Night. Lesnar is also advertised for the Aug. 13 Raw leading into Summerslam.


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

when is Brock expected to be back on RAW then? I'm not watching until then


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Brock_Lock said:


> when is Brock expected to be back on RAW then? I'm not watching until then


Episode 1000 in 13 days. I'm not watching anything until then either, not even Money in the Bank.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Since they announced a New GM Will be announced on the 1000th raw, does anyone see Heyman Hi Jacking Both Raw and SD?


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



SteenIsGod said:


> Since they announced a New GM Will be announced on the 1000th raw, does anyone see Heyman Hi Jacking Both Raw and SD?



yea ofcourse, with the last heyman/hhh promo, they celarly hinted at that possibility. Also with rumours regarding Ace returning with Lesnar and Paul, maybe he will be managing Smackdown while Heyman will be controlling Monday Night Raw starring Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Hopefully, Lesnar attacks HBK to add to the feud!

- Vic


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I really hope when Lesnar comes back for the 1000th raw and the following raws to build up SUmmerSlam, he gains his momentum back. First of all having him lose to Cena was bad, but then to go away for a while.. Kinda killed the excitement for me. Before and even when he first came back, it was so exciting I mean I marked out like a little kid... And now I feel like that feeling is gone. Hopefully he beats HHH and gains some serious momentum going into the match and after it.


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

So if Brock had to train again for wrestling. I think he is set for a return at MITB. Maybe the WWE Title Push. Setting up a triple threat match for the WWE title at Summerslam. John Cena vs. CM Punk vs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Nut Tree said:


> So if Brock had to train again for wrestling. I think he is set for a return at MITB. Maybe the WWE Title Push. Setting up a triple threat match for the WWE title at Summerslam. John Cena vs. CM Punk vs. Brock Lesnar


WHAT ?!


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: Stupid aspects of Lesnar's return*



11rob2k said:


> They messed up his return by having him lose to Cena, he beat Cena half to death only to lose to him, and now he's going to lose to HHH, i can not see HHH laying down for Brock, so where does this leave him 2 matches 2 defeats, plus its more then likely his last match will be with Taker at WM29 where he will once again lose,
> 
> there really was no point for his return at all.


Agreed. Even if he beats HHH , it's pointless. Everything about Lesnar's return was shit , from him loosing his first match to cena to facing the old and beat down undertaker in wrestlemania (and somehow loosing ). Suspence of disbelief , i know, but the undertaker beating lesnar will look soooooooooooo fake .


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Stupid aspects of Lesnar's return*



fulcizombie said:


> Agreed. Even if he beats HHH , it's pointless. Everything about Lesnar's return was shit , from him loosing his first match to cena to facing the old and beat down undertaker in wrestlemania (and somehow loosing ). Suspence of disbelief , i know, *but the undertaker beating lesnar will look soooooooooooo fake .*


Probably, but Undertaker wont agree to lose his long standing mania streak to Lesnar who is not even full time.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Lesnar was tamed at Extreme Rules unfortunately.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Stupid aspects of Lesnar's return*

It couldn't be as unrealistic as Cena beating Lesnar after Brock dominated. Undertaker will hold his own.


----------



## hassassin

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Was watching this old match from 2002, didn't know Brock Lesnar and Triple H have faced each other before.


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: Stupid aspects of Lesnar's return*



#Mark said:


> It couldn't be as unrealistic as Cena beating Lesnar after Brock dominated. Undertaker will hold his own.


I hate to say it but Cena is much younger, much stronger and in a much better shape than the undertaker . The Undertaker opponents should be like HHH, HBK e.t.c , legends on their own , providing a great spetacle and actually looking like they could loose to him . Putting him against someone like Lesnar is not a good idea , IMO .(and Undertaker is looking worse each year, time hasn't been kind to him)


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Great 3 way in Australia, huge crowd of almost 60k. 

Lesnar and HHH had a house show match in September 2002.


----------



## HEELBellaArmy

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

It's good that Brock Lesnar is back but he shouldn't of lost at Extreme Rules and he'll probably loose at SummerSlam to. I don't think WWE has any interest in putting Brock Lesnar over in any matches.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

I think Lesnar will go over Triple H at Summerslam. He has to, otherwise he'll have no credibility to build him for a match at WrestleMania 29 considering he's already lost to Cena already. If he goes over Triple H, then WWE will have no problem building him up for a match with Undertaker or The Rock at WrestleMania because Triple H is one of the all-time greats.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

The fate of Lesnar's future will be decided at Summerslam. Its all or nothing. He loses here, its a wrap.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Brock Lesnar will make HHH bleed at summerslam and this time he will win the match


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Considering how Brock's health was in terms of his last UFC fight and the amount WWE are paying him, I doubt Brock will return to UFC. He really can't compete with the best in UFC due to his health issues and I think he knows that. As far as the poll goes, I don't think WWE as a whole is necessarily suffering but the impact Brock is having on the product and in terms of Brock's return itself is definitely suffering due to lack of appearances like with Rock. But I doubt Brock really cares at this point anyway, Brock has made it clear its about the money for him rather than how WWE use him.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer talent?*

Not sure if this goes here..but it seems like WWE wasted and dropped the ball hiring Lesnar back only to job out to apparently already well known established talent...would the choice been wiser if they brought him in an angle with some younger up-n-comer to get him over..it would have done much more i think for WWE to have Lesnar put a young talent over or was it a good move to have him face Cena..lose..and now face Triple H?


----------



## Theff

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*

Yes, HHH is a glory hog.


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*

Couldn't see him agreeing to lose to a younger talent, even though he's said in interviews he doesn't care if he wins or losses, i still cant see him agreeing to lose to punk,Sheamus, Ryback etc.

He's here for 3 matches thats Cena, HHH and Undetaker, he's going to lose them all take his $5m and then go and do what he wants.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*

Jack Swagger?
Sheamus?
Rhodes?
Ziggler?
McIntyre?

I could go on all day.
---
Though, I'm not sure. He was brought in as a draw.
Feuding with Cena, now HHH and Rock/Taker/Punk in the future fulfills the role of drawing attendance, views and ppv buys.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*

Lesnar is here to draw money/ratings for WWE and get paid for it. Not make new stars.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*



11rob2k said:


> Couldn't see him agreeing to lose to a younger talent, even though he's said in interviews he doesn't care if he wins or losses, i still cant see him agreeing to lose to punk,Sheamus, Ryback etc.
> 
> He's here for 3 matches thats Cena, HHH and Undetaker, he's going to lose them all take his $5m and then go and down what he wants.


While i agree he probably wouldn't have wanted to job to a younger talent, it may have been a small possibility he would have agreed to it..i guess it depends on money and his view. But i just think it's pretty lame for him to come in...hype him up to lose three times in a row


----------



## HeliWolf

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*

It's fair play saying it but another thing all together putting it into practice.


How would WWE go about getting him into a feud with a younger, less established wrestler? What business does someone like Dolph Ziggler or Cody Rhodes have being in the same ring/shot as megastar Brock Lesnar? How does that come about?


Lesnar's here to do one thing and one thing only: draw some of the lost wrestling fans back to WWE. To do that he has to feud with big stars. There's no-one bigger than Cena and Lesnar/HHH is a dream match that should have happened a decade ago. Then there's the possibility of Lesnar/Streak-a-Taker.


----------



## Camoron

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*



Vyed said:


> Lesnar is here to draw money/ratings for WWE and get paid for it. Not make new stars.


Exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*

Yeah it would be for building up a new star but Lesnar vs. a guy like Rhodes isn't going to be nearly as good for business as Brock vs. Cena.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*

They aren't ready to be put over by someone like Brock. No one listed is Brock 2002


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*

Would probably be different if Brock gave a fuck about the wrestling business lol. But he doesn't. He's there for the money and for the big money programs. He gets that working with the Cena's, HHH's and most likely Taker's of the world. He doesn't get it working with anybody else and he isn't there to put them over. He'll take his paycheck, have his matches and then fuck off back to UFC, his farm or wherever makes him happy.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*

I'd like to see Brock win a match, otherwise his credibility is severely crippled. And then people beating him becomes a major joke. I'd like to see him lose to Triple H, then beat him afterwards. If he's facing the Undertaker, the guy needs some credibility IMO, even if he's going to lose.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*

*It's all about believability, they've gotta put someone over Lesnar who looks like they can kick his arse and beat him. Personally, I think that he's going to beat HHH at SummerSlam so that he can gain his heat back after losing to Cena @ Extreme Rules. Then he'll put over somebody like Taker @ Mania, making his legend even stronger.*


----------



## kieranwwe

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*

Build him up against credible challenger and then let a young guy go over in his last match. Maybe Punk/Bryan/Rhodes/Ziggler/Ambrose could even just be a fluke win.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*



Starbuck said:


> Would probably be different if Brock gave a fuck about the wrestling business lol. But he doesn't. He's there for the money and for the big money programs. He gets that working with the Cena's, HHH's and most likely Taker's of the world. He doesn't get it working with anybody else and he isn't there to put them over. He'll take his paycheck, have his matches and then fuck off back to UFC, his farm or wherever makes him happy.


Indeed. Eloquently stated.

Don't see him returning to UFC, but, yes, he'll go away for a long while, in all likelihood after he's done with Taker at Wrestlemania XXIX. He's only 35, though, so I think it's entirely realistic to believe he'll be back one day to make more money and perhaps when there are more individuals fully established as headlining acts who draw money, we will see match-ups involving more fresh faces.


----------



## *Eternity*

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*

Brock Lesnar is a former a UFC champion (holding the title for 707 days), so when Brock came back to the WWE he had this legitimate badass aura around him, from the start, which the WWE helped to establish by promoting him to be this legitimate fighter from UFC. Brock Lesnar has so much hype under his belt as a legitimate badass, that it will only be believable if he's in the ring with an already established wrestler like Cena, HHH, Undertaker, or Rock (especially if he's in the losing role).

I mean how unbelievable will it be, for Lesnar to lose clean to someone like Dolph Ziggler or Cody Rhodes or hell even CM Punk.

Thats why it wouldn't be wise to have Lesnar put over younger/newer talents.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*

I think it would be difficult. A lot of WWE's younger talents aren't all that big. Look at Punk, Bryan, Ziggler, Rhodes etc. and compare them to Lesnar. There would have to be some serious shenanigans for them to beat Brock and I'm a fan of all 4. Sheamus is the only new-ish guy I could see step toe-to-toe with Lesnar. A guy like Barrett has the size too but can't imagine him meshing well with Brock at all.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*

It's the same with the Rock, Triple H and all the other Attitude Era guys. They should be feuding with the up and coming talent - instead we get to see Big Show/Kane/Jericho/Mark Henry vs. Cena a million times over.


----------



## Kid Kablam

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*

Wins don't put people over, programs do. Brock could get beaten clean by Ziggler on Raw 1000, and he'd have his "Raw Moment" but it would be forgotten within a few weeks. For a younger talent to be put over, they would have to feud with Brock to build to a big match. With the few dates that Brock works, there's no chance of an actual feud besides what Paul Heyman is doing with HHH right now.


----------



## Regnes

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*

It's hard to say, Brock is such a limited character since he only has a handful of appearances for his current contract. It makes more sense to use those appearances as efficiently as possible, it was a good idea to start him off with John Cena since they have a lot of personal and professional history with each other, doesn't need as much buildup. 

Triple H is also much easier to establish a feud with since he's the boss of the company, they don't really need a lot of context for it all, it's "just business". With this style of feud, they're able to save a lot of Brock appearances by having Paul Heyman handle the business for him. Could you imagine if they tried to keep Brock off the air and had Paul Heyman feud with Wade Barrett or Dolph Ziggler, it just wouldn't work.

The thing is, Brock is a very expensive investment, and they need to use him for immediate returns, otherwise it's most likely that they will lose money on the deal. His 1 year contract is worth 5 million dollars, they can't afford to use that on experimental talent, it's just inefficient. He needs to be directly attributed to roughly 110,000 increased PPV buys to be considered even a break-even sort of deal.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*

Nobody is good enough to face him in the need of 'putting over' so no. Also they would fail to draw since Brock needs someone with some star power like Cena and HHH to take on. With that said, he shouldn't have lost to Cena since that killed his 'monster' character before it even got it's start.


----------



## xerxesXXI

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*

wwe brought brock back so they could job him to their main guys, so the people will think they're superior to the ufc.

I say hhh beats lesnar at summerfest or summersyzlac.


----------



## justice4joepa

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*

The only one that I could see working is Bryan, and he'd to be built as some kind of unstoppable submission machine, making guys twice his size tap out such as Tensai and Ryback.


----------



## CGS

Yeah the thing with Lesnar is that he has a limited amount of appearances so when he does appear WWE want to make sure they make as much money out of him and thus have to put him in high profile matches. If his contract was longer then yeah he could have put guys over


----------



## Wrestling02370

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*

Do you think Lesnar would have signed a contract with WWE if they told him he was going to work a bunch of nobodys? No way. Lesnar is a main event talent. If he came back and his first match was against Zack Ryder I wouldve never got the pay per view.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*

That would involve Brock appearing on a regular basis which i dont think he wants to do, with Cena the story was already written and Brock broke Triple H's arm and its not like Triple H needs to prove that he can kick somebodys ass like an up and coming superstar would.


----------



## CMSway

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*



xerxesXXI said:


> wwe brought brock back so they could job him to their main guys, so the people will think they're superior to the ufc.
> 
> I say hhh beats lesnar at summerfest or summersyzlac.


Ugh! God don't say that. That's gonna suck. If that happens I'm just gonna really start tuning out. 

But yeah, it makes sense. And it sounds like something they would pull.


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: Wouldn't it have been wiser to have Lesnar instead put "over" a younger newer tal*



*Eternity* said:


> Brock Lesnar is a former a UFC champion (holding the title for 707 days), so when Brock came back to the WWE he had this legitimate badass aura around him, from the start, which the WWE helped to establish by promoting him to be this legitimate fighter from UFC. Brock Lesnar has so much hype under his belt as a legitimate badass, that it will only be believable if he's in the ring with an already established wrestler like Cena, HHH, Undertaker, or Rock (especially if he's in the losing role).
> 
> *I mean how unbelievable will it be, for Lesnar to lose clean to someone like Dolph Ziggler or Cody Rhodes or hell even CM Punk.
> *
> Thats why it wouldn't be wise to have Lesnar put over younger/newer talents.


Honestly just as unbelievable as it was when he lost to john cena and loosing to an old, out of shape and badly aged undertaker will be even worse and more unbelievable .


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

The deal with Lesnar is to make money and the most profitable way is to put him up against Megastars, unfortunately the current roster only has 1 and they didn't waste any time by giving us that match. Triple H is next and then his WrestleMania match will cap it off.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Well, seeing how I actually want to watch Lesnar beat the sh** out of Helmsley, Court Bauer can sod off with his inept opinion.

- Vic


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



> *The Countdown is On For WWE Monday Night Raw Episode 1000*
> 
> ... and unless you've been living in a cave, the big news is that our own Hustler De Tuti Hustlers Paul Heyman is bringing Brock Lesnar back to Raw to answer HHH's Summer Slam challenge ... Face to Face!
> 
> WWE makes history this Monday night with the 1000th edition of Monday Night Raw, with a special starting time of 8pm Eastern Time, and the entire balance of power in the world's leading sports entertainment organization could be turned upside down as our own Hustler De Tuti Hustlers Paul Heyman will deliver Brock Lesnar, who will answer HHH's Summer Slam challenge face-to-face!
> 
> The anticipation for Brock's return is high. HHH BLASTED PAUL WITH A KNOCKOUT PUNCH during the Raw from Long Island's Nassau Coliseum, and it was a blow that promoted a response from Paul in which PAUL INFORMED VINCE McMAHON'S SON-IN-LAW THAT BROCK WAS COMING BACK AT RAW 1000!
> 
> So now, we have a situation brewing in which Raw 1000 will be highlighted by what could be an epic confrontation between Brock Lesnar and HHH, all orchestrated by one very well known Hustler!












From Heyman Hustle and his twitter. At least we can all sleep soundly knowing that Heyman will be there to handle the mic duties lol. Also, it may mean nothing but him mentioning Stephanie on TV and now in this tweet has me thinking that she'll be involved in this segment. She confirmed that she'll be there and what else is she going to do really? Don't know about all of you but I'd mark for a Heyman/Steph promo lol. That shit could get mighty interesting!


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

FUCK YES! The episode next week is bullshit-proof. It's impossible to mess up in an episode where Brock/Heyman, DX, The Rock and most likely Austin will show up.

This is first time I've eagerly awaited a WWE event since Extreme Rules.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Choke2Death said:


> FUCK YES! The episode next week is bullshit-proof. It's impossible to mess up in an episode where Brock/Heyman, DX, The Rock and most likely Austin will show up.


Don't say that. Nothing's impossible to mess-up in WWE's world. 

In any event, I'm looking forward to the Lesnar/Heyman/HHH/Stephanie stuff that will happen. I'm expecting nothing less than a great segment, especially if Heyman does the majority of the talking for Lesnar.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Choke2Death said:


> FUCK YES! The episode next week is *bullshit-proof*. It's impossible to mess up in an episode where Brock/Heyman, DX, The Rock and most likely Austin will show up.
> 
> This is first time I've eagerly awaited a WWE event since Extreme Rules.



:vince2

Starbuck, how you get the tweet images up like that? I mean how do you lift the image from twitter?


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



The-Rock-Says said:


> :vince2
> 
> Starbuck, how you get the tweet images up like that? I mean how do you lift the image from twitter?


I am twitter.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> I am twitter.


unk


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Lol. You just Print Screen when you're on the page and then paste it into paint. Then crop it and upload through tinypic or whatever. Simples.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

Ah right. Thanks


----------



## Lm2

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return, Lesnar vs. Triple H) Discussion*

haven't been excited for a raw in so long now i am


----------



## Horselover Fat

*how long is hhh going to make brock lay on the mat after the pedigree?*

before he pins him?????/


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*

Posted regarding this in raw thread.

The segment tonight was perfectly done, old school heel/face booking. HHH got the upperhand on RAW which means Lesnar is going over at Summerslam.


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*



N-destroy said:


> Posted regarding this in raw thread.
> 
> The segment tonight was perfectly done, old school heel/face booking. HHH got the upperhand on RAW which means Lesnar is going over at Summerslam.


That how it seems to me I thought the segement was pretty good a pump up of SS. Sucks that the crowd didn't seem that excited. Also I thought that the reason Brock wasnt showing up was that he would be shown on the screen with all DX down making it seem how beast Brock is, but when he came out he looked pretty bad ass pumped up in better shape than the last time.


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*



li/<o said:


> That how it seems to me I thought the segement was pretty good a pump up of S*S. Sucks that the crowd didn't seem that excited.* Also I thought that the reason Brock wasnt showing up was that he would be shown on the screen with all DX down making it seem how beast Brock is, but when he came out he looked pretty bad ass pumped up in better shape than the last time.


WTH are you talking about? lol The crowd was hot throughout the segment from HHH to heyman to stephanie's return to finally Brock/HHH beatdown. They were totally into it.

You need to re-watch it brother!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*



N-destroy said:


> Posted regarding this in raw thread.
> 
> The segment tonight was perfectly done, old school heel/face booking. HHH got the upperhand on RAW which means Lesnar is going over at Summerslam.


The segment was well done, agreed. HHH is the face and usually (unless interference) the face gains the upper hand. But if this is Brock's only appearance from now until SS, then I'm not sure about Brock going over just yet.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> The segment was well done, agreed. HHH is the face and usually (unless interference) the face gains the upper hand. But if this is Brock's only appearance from now until SS, then I'm not sure about Brock going over just yet.


He wont be there next week. But will be in the next 3 after that.


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> The segment was well done, agreed. HHH is the face and usually (unless interference) the face gains the upper hand. But if this is Brock's only appearance from now until SS, then I'm not sure about Brock going over just yet.


He is scheduled for Shawn Michaels appreciation night.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*

I marked so hard when Lesnar made his way to the ring, cause heels are always chicken shit, and now you have a badass heel running to the ring to finish off HHH.



> He is scheduled for Shawn Michaels appreciation night.


Am I missing something? when was the announced?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*



The-Rock-Says said:


> He wont be there next week. But will be in the next 3 after that.





N-destroy said:


> He is scheduled for Shawn Michaels appreciation night.


Ah, forgot about that. Guess that's why HBK didn't take an F5 on raw lol.


----------



## awesomeshit

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*

WOW! Brock was in great shape tonight. He looked just like in 2002/2003.


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*



N-destroy said:


> WTH are you talking about? lol The crowd was hot throughout the segment from HHH to heyman to stephanie's return to finally Brock/HHH beatdown. They were totally into it.
> 
> You need to re-watch it brother!


I noticed the big pops Triple H had, but not much with the talking (atleast I didn't notice it) Brock didn't get a big pop. However when the rumbled they did get a pump (I guess I didn't notice it since I was into it and excited). I did rewatch the segment man I can't wait for SS!


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*

Im not really feeling this feud at all. They got some serious work to do before Summerslam.


----------



## robass83

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*

HHH is obviously gonna win..
if cena can win then why cant hhh win lol


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*



JasonLives said:


> Im not really feeling this feud at all.


You can thank Cena for that. The win at extreme rules killed most of Lesnar's momentum, Brock couldnt even win his FIRST EVER MATCH BACK in WWE against Cena. Thats the problem.


----------



## Brock

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*

Anyone give Brock a chamce of winning?


----------



## nazzac

*Brock was made to look too weak*

In the segement bewteen HHH, Steph, Heyman and Lesnar. Lesnar comes down to fight Triple H, and Hunter gets the better of him.

For people who don't know, Brock was a UFC champion. Brock should have gone down there and beaten Triple H up, not the other way round. 

HHH getting the upper-hand makes Brock look weaker imo. Brock was a legitimate fighter in the UFC, and he can't get the upper-hand over a 40+ year old Triple H?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Brock was made to look too weak*

Brock let him. Hence the smile.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: Brock was made to look too weak*

No kidding, he's a heel.

Heels almost never have a sustained pushed in today's WWE.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Brock was made to look too weak*

He was.

The whole deal with Lesnar turned to shit since he lost to Cena; they killed all of his momentum.


----------



## murder

*Re: Brock was made to look too weak*

Last time they faced off, Brock kicked Hunters ass. This time HHH gets the better of Lesnar so both look equally strong going into SS. Booking 101


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Brock was made to look too weak*

Obviously they want HHH to look like a legit competitor, if Brock comes out each time and demolishes him like its nothing then the match won't be a highly charged.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Brock was made to look too weak*



nazzac said:


> For people who don't know, Brock was a UFC champion. Brock should have gone down there and beaten Triple H up, not the other way round.
> 
> HHH getting the upper-hand makes Brock look weaker imo. Brock was a legitimate fighter in the UFC, and he can't get the upper-hand over a 40+ year old Triple H?


HHH punched him in the head, anyone who watched Brock in the UFC knows thats his kryptonite.


----------



## TheRainKing

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*

The potential of Lesnars return was dented the moment he lost to John Cena at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*

I wonder how frequent we'll see Lesnar from now until Summerslam, interesting.

I still think Lesnar might beat him at Summerslam though. I think Brock won't take the piss and mess around like he did with Cena and just get the job done especially with Heyman there shouting instructions to him "Destroy him", "Finish him" etc.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*



murder said:


> Last time they faced off, Brock kicked Hunters ass. This time HHH gets the better of Lesnar so both look equally strong going into SS. Booking 101


Thank you. This was my next stop after posting in some other threads lol and I was just about to say this. Last time they were in the ring together, it took less than a minute for Lesnar to break HHH's fucking arm. To break his arm. This time, Trips got the upper hand by throwing him out of the ring after a heated scuffle and all of a sudden Brock is buried. :lmao You gotta love the internetz. Brock can't win in all their confrontations together. Get a fucking grip people. There are 3 weeks left and if anything, that segment last night swayed a victory for Brock at Summerslam way over in his favor imo. Heyman asking Stephanie if this is what she wanted, if she wanted to see her husband's career ended etc sealed it for me. I think Brock is taking this at Summerslam and I don't think he looked weak at all. When was the last time we saw a heel march to the ring like a fucking badass and fling a 250lb man around like a ragdoll? HHH got the better of him but we don't know what's going to happen next week or the week after. Besides, Brock smiled at him afterwards. He very easily could have went back in but he chose not to. I have no doubt that they will have another scuffle or two and will probably go even again in terms of who gets the upperhand. I do expect Brock to win in the end now though. Great segment.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Brock was made to look too weak*



murder said:


> Last time they faced off, Brock kicked Hunters ass. This time HHH gets the better of Lesnar so both look equally strong going into SS. Booking 101


I didn't even know that tbh. I don't watch the modern product too much


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock was made to look too weak*



nazzac said:


> I didn't even know that tbh. I don't watch the modern product too much


BROCK BORKED HUNTERS ARM


----------



## Evolution

*Who do you think will go over? Triple H or Brock?*

Added a new Lesnar poll: Who do we think will go over at Summerslam? Brock or Aitch?

As much as I'd like to see the shovel come out on this occasion I think it would make sense to kick start a monster run for Brock leading up to Wrestlemania. So I can definitely see Lesnar beating Trips.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*

Last night switched me from the Not Sure camp into the Lesnar's winning camp. That's the vibe I got from it, especially when Heyman asking Steph if that's what she wanted, to see Trips get destroyed etc. McMahon Helmsley family get ready to eat some humble pie come Summerslam lol.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*

Amazing segment I thought, (I literally was on a non stop marking out throughout the night) As most have said above it made sense for Triple H to get the upper hand this week since Brock was the one who came out on top last time, and speaking of Brock 'wow' he looked in great shape. 

Can't wait for the build to this in the coming weeks, Expect Brock to F5 Shawn in two weeks and then Triple H to get Heyman the week after before the go home which they'll likely leave 50/50.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> Last night switched me from the Not Sure camp into the Lesnar's winning camp. That's the vibe I got from it, especially when Heyman asking Steph if that's what she wanted, to see Trips get destroyed etc. McMahon Helmsley family get ready to eat some humble pie come Summerslam lol.



Yep im almost sure now Hunter will make a martyr of himself for the sake of a bigger mania number, he'll probably never let anyone forget it either. I just hope Brock beats him clean.

I know Heymans a heel and understands the nature of the business but Stephs promo on him last night was hilarious, pure Vince revisonist history.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Yep im almost sure now Hunter will make a martyr of himself for the sake of a bigger mania number, he'll probably never let anyone forget it either. I just hope Brock beats him clean.
> 
> I know Heymans a heel and understands the nature of the business but Stephs promo on him last night was hilarious, pure Vince revisonist history.


I could watch Stephanie, Trips and Heyman on the mic together for 3 hours next week if they let us lol. They are fucking gold.


----------



## Brock

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*

I can see HHH winning tbh, which would be total shit IMHO.


----------



## NonCentz

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*

Ok, so this is what I think should happen with HHH, and what I think should have happened with Cena.



Spoiler: Potential DKR spoilers apparently



They need to TDKR this situation. Brock needs to be the Bane of the WWE. Destroy the hero, and "break" him. Then, take control of the WWE. Something he could do without even being on the show at times. Everyone would constantly be on edge, even with him not there, because of what he could do to them, and the heels would all be his henchmen, taking out people that disobey or don't follow order (Excluding main heels/faces in other storylines-IE The Rock). Then, around WM time the hero needs to Rise. This would have been perfect in the Cena situation, but they failed. They could still go this route with HHH, but instead of having HHH rise at Summerslam, basically have someone come to his rescue after being broken. I'd actually prefer The Rock to come to the rescue. Either way, Brock needs to be the big, bad dude to destroy the hero, and take control of the WWE, and just when it seems like theres no stopping him, someone will rise.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> I could watch Stephanie, Trips and Heyman on the mic together for 3 hours next week if they let us lol. They are fucking gold.


Same here.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*



NonCentz said:


> Ok, so this is what I think should happen with HHH, and what I think should have happened with Cena.
> 
> They need to TDKR this situation. Brock needs to be the Bane of the WWE. Destroy the hero, and "break" him. Then, take control of the WWE. Something he could do without even being on the show at times. Everyone would constantly be on edge, even with him not there, because of what he could do to them, and the heels would all be his henchmen, taking out people that disobey or don't follow order (Excluding main heels/faces in other storylines-IE The Rock). Then, around WM time the hero needs to Rise. This would have been perfect in the Cena situation, but they failed. They could still go this route with HHH, but instead of having HHH rise at Summerslam, basically have someone come to his rescue after being broken. I'd actually prefer The Rock to come to the rescue. Either way, Brock needs to be the big, bad dude to destroy the hero, and take control of the WWE, and just when it seems like theres no stopping him, someone will rise.


This. This was my perfect story arc for Brock coming back tbh. He should have beat Cena, broken him and they should have followed through with the Cena being a broken man after his loss to Rock and then Lesnar story arc. Lesnar should have tormented WWE, first by taking out its poster boy and by terrorizing everybody around him. This forces HHH to come back and fight for his company. He gets his arm broken at the first confrontation but comes back for a match at Summerslam. Some hope is restored. With all these lawsuits etc, HHH is forced to put it all on the line in order to rid WWE of the monster but he fails. Brock destroys him and takes him out as well. Brock has now taken out 2 of WWE's biggest names and biggest heroes ever. Hope is lost. Brock/Heyman continue their reign of terror, even going so far as to take out CM Punk and maybe even become the WWE Champion. Finally HHH returns but not to fight Brock himself. He has to call on WWE's last bastion of defense. He has to call on the backbone of the company. He has to call on their last outlaw. He has to call on the man who defeated him the year prior in HIAC to get the job done and rid the WWE of the beast. The Undertaker rises. Taker/Lesnar at Mania 29 for the streak. There you have it. 3 story arcs woven together, the continuation of the beautiful continuity of Taker's streak matches playing off one another, a dominant and unstoppable heel that actually takes out and destroys heroes and destroys hope only to meet his end at the hands of The Undertaker at Wrestlemania. 

That's a story I'd be highly invested in. Instead WWE cut Brock off at the knees by having Cena go over him for no reason at all. Cena's story arc (lol at Cena even having a story arc these days) got dropped the night after Mania quite frankly, Lesnar needs rebuilt and we have a mish mash of what HHH/Lesnar could have been.


----------



## yourmumsface17

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> This. This was my perfect story arc for Brock coming back tbh. He should have beat Cena, broken him and they should have followed through with the Cena being a broken man after his loss to Rock and then Lesnar story arc. Lesnar should have tormented WWE, first by taking out its poster boy and by terrorizing everybody around him. This forces HHH to come back and fight for his company. He gets his arm broken at the first confrontation but comes back for a match at Summerslam. Some hope is restored. With all these lawsuits etc, HHH is forced to put it all on the line in order to rid WWE of the monster but he fails. Brock destroys him and takes him out as well. Brock has now taken out 2 of WWE's biggest names and biggest heroes ever. Hope is lost. Brock/Heyman continue their reign of terror, even going so far as to take out CM Punk and maybe even become the WWE Champion. Finally HHH returns but not to fight Brock himself. He has to call on WWE's last bastion of defense. He has to call on the backbone of the company. He has to call on their last outlaw. He has to call on the man who defeated him the year prior in HIAC to get the job done and rid the WWE of the beast. The Undertaker rises. Taker/Lesnar at Mania 29 for the streak. There you have it. 3 story arcs woven together, the continuation of the beautiful continuity of Taker's streak matches playing off one another, a dominant and unstoppable heel that actually takes out and destroys heroes and destroys hope only to meet his end at the hands of The Undertaker at Wrestlemania.
> 
> That's a story I'd be highly invested in. Instead WWE cut Brock off at the knees by having Cena go over him for no reason at all. Cena's story arc (lol at Cena even having a story arc these days) got dropped the night after Mania quite frankly, Lesnar needs rebuilt and we have a mish mash of what HHH/Lesnar could have been.


See that's a wonderful story right there, might go make it on WWE 12 :cool2

Only problem with that is having Lesnar not appear very much and having him rule the WWE, I guess after he beat Cena he could have had his time off as there was no competition, and then maybe come back and dominate.


----------



## iMiZFiT

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*



NonCentz said:


> Ok, so this is what I think should happen with HHH, and what I think should have happened with Cena.
> 
> They need to TDKR this situation. Brock needs to be the Bane of the WWE. Destroy the hero, and "break" him. Then, take control of the WWE. Something he could do without even being on the show at times. Everyone would constantly be on edge, even with him not there, because of what he could do to them, and the heels would all be his henchmen, taking out people that disobey or don't follow order (Excluding main heels/faces in other storylines-IE The Rock). Then, around WM time the hero needs to Rise. This would have been perfect in the Cena situation, but they failed. They could still go this route with HHH, but instead of having HHH rise at Summerslam, basically have someone come to his rescue after being broken. I'd actually prefer The Rock to come to the rescue. Either way, Brock needs to be the big, bad dude to destroy the hero, and take control of the WWE, and just when it seems like theres no stopping him, someone will rise.


Whoa dude spoiler tags please! some people haven't seen the film yet. Nice idea though, but it's too good an idea for the 'E to do.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*

Brock looked badass as usual. And the whole segment was pretty good.

Btw will Steph be showing up in the coming weeks or was it just a one off appearance last night?


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*

There should be a stipulation added, as in something is on the line. Otherwise there's no intrigue.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*

Anyone know what Bork's schedule is like? I love Paul E and could watch him cut promos for days, but when Lesnar is actually there to tear shit up, it is SO MUCH BETTER. Last night was awesome and Brock looked ready to KILL. The more he's there on the road to SummerSlam, the better.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*

AWESOME segment but Sable coming out would've made it even better.


----------



## Vyed

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*

Awesome Segment. Thoroughly enjoyed it. 

Pretty sure Lesnar is going to win this at Summerslam, so dont worry about the booking and shit just enjoy the feud.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*

I'm sure everyone did, but, how many of you noticed Lesnar falling headfirst into the ring apron? Hilarious. 

Lesnar didn't look weak, just calculating compared to the more hotblooded Triple H in this situation, just as Triple H had his cerebral hat on last time they were in the ring together and it was Lesnar who was pissed off. Seamless, smart booking.

My favorite segment of the show, although much of that is because of Stephanie. 

*Starbuck* has the best sig ever.


----------



## Trifektah

Pay Bork Laser 5 million bucks to show up and get his ass kicked every once in a while and generate no PPV revenue because of the shitty booking.

Makes sense


----------



## NathWFC

Absolute waste of time. I was so pumped for Lesnar's return, unfortunately the WWE is completely and utterly incompetent and, as they tend to do with pretty much everything these days, they've completely fucked it up.


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> Thank you. This was my next stop after posting in some other threads lol and I was just about to say this. Last time they were in the ring together, it took less than a minute for Lesnar to break HHH's fucking arm. To break his arm. This time, Trips got the upper hand by throwing him out of the ring after a heated scuffle and all of a sudden Brock is buried. :lmao You gotta love the internetz. Brock can't win in all their confrontations together. Get a fucking grip people. There are 3 weeks left and if anything, that segment last night swayed a victory for Brock at Summerslam way over in his favor imo. Heyman asking Stephanie if this is what she wanted, if she wanted to see her husband's career ended etc sealed it for me. I think Brock is taking this at Summerslam and I don't think he looked weak at all. When was the last time we saw a heel march to the ring like a fucking badass and fling a 250lb man around like a ragdoll? HHH got the better of him but we don't know what's going to happen next week or the week after. Besides, Brock smiled at him afterwards. He very easily could have went back in but he chose not to. I have no doubt that they will have another scuffle or two and will probably go even again in terms of who gets the upperhand. I do expect Brock to win in the end now though. Great segment.


I agree and that's the logical thing but Brock Lesnar just looks so monstrous, so strong that him loosing or looking weak, in general , in the wwe looks so fake, so unbelievable and when you take into account Lesnar's UFC background this becomes even more pronounced . Him looking at great shape last night made things worse .
The only man in the wwe that i always saw as a legitimate threat to Lesnar was Kurt Angle .


----------



## Vyed

His UFC background means jack shit in Pro-wrestling. I dont get why people are worried about lesnar looking "fake"? in defeat. Its not real life fighting FFS. HHH/brock is meant to draw money nothing more. Brock Lesnar is UFC's biggest draw by far and his return match in 8 years did 250,000 buys, barely a success. 

Thats what WWE and fans should be worried about, not his MMA legitimacy.


----------



## A$AP

He looked more toned this time around.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Man I remember when he first returned I was marking out like crazy. Plus the pop for him was insane. Now I feel like I lost that enjoyment and excitement. I still think HHH and Brock will put on a good match.


----------



## BrockLesnarRules

*Hoping Brock Lesnar wins his match with Triple H* and looks like a *Total Badass*!! The *REAL *Brock Lesnar!!! The Savage Beast!!!! *Here comes The PAIN!!!!*

I think his *moveset *will involve *more Wrestling than MMA* this time around seeing as he sold well in the brawl with Triple H

Probably:

75% WWE Wrestling moves
25% MMA UFC Moves

I really Hope the WWE use him well this time


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

He needs to beat HHH at Summerslam. It would kill his return and momentum if he loses again.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

I don't see how he can lose at summer slam honestly. He came back to keep getting beat ?? Unless there setting something huge up with him.....


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## paulborklaserheyma

Lesnar definitely needs to win.


----------



## Rock316AE

It's unbelievable how they ruined Brock's storylines. He looked great on RAW, in awesome shape, almost his 2003.


----------



## truk83

I noticed the same thing with Lesnar last night as well. He looks to be in solid shape, and it's unfortunate that he won't just stay permanently because he is what wrestling needs long term to stay familiar with the older audiences.


----------



## grasscity

All wwe did on raw 1000 is show how bitch made their've become. 

I was cheering and begging for lesnar to ''break'' triple h then and their..... What do we get ? Triple h making lesnar and John cena look like shit. I know triple h is fucking steph but do they really need to book him like a greek god ?

I'd love to see this prick have a real MMA/UFC fight. Maybe he'd see fucking steph doesn't make him untouchable...... maybe it would make him humble.....

i really dont know..... but if THIS is the garbage wwe produce I wont be watching. I loved mark henry breaking peoples legs last year why can't we have more of that ? and less super hero b.s

If punk doesn't turn heel i'm done with wwe simple as that. I'd rather watch tna at this point and i'm not even joking wwe is a kids show these days it's pathetic


----------



## drshowtime

Lol why would he stay permanently when he makes millions to show up once a month if that?

This is basic math


----------



## zkorejo

Ok.. I am going to give this feud another chance and be excited about it, mainly because Lesnar/HHH segment on Raw1000 was pretty awesome. I really hope HHH does the right thing


----------



## wkdsoul

Marked out when he return, and stopped giving a fuck as soon as the "unstoppable monster" lost to Cena. Couldn't give a fuck who hes' booked against now.


----------



## itssoeasy23

NathWFC said:


> Absolute waste of time. I was so pumped for Lesnar's return, unfortunately the WWE is completely and utterly incompetent and, as they tend to do with pretty much everything these days, they've completely fucked it up.


It wouldn't surprise me at all if the reason Brock first lost at Extreme Rules and is hardly on RAW is because of Lesnar himself. Seriously, I don't think the guy really knows what he wants anymore. He returns to WWE, with all the promise i the world, and losses at Extreme Rules. We don't see him for the next few months and than he shows up at a UFC event and supposedly has a bad conversation with Dana White. 

Look at what happened when he left WWE in 2004. He first tried out for football, that didn't work. Than he got into MMA, and that was successful, but than he retires from MMA fighting. He returns to WWE, loses to Cena, than disappears until the 1000 RAW episode. I don't think it's WWE's fault that his return is definitely not up to what many people thought was going to happen. It's definitely not what I thought was going to happen. I though he was going to run rough-shot over RAW, destroying everything in his path, put Cena out of action for a few months to let him rest, and even win the WWE Championship. 

I don't think Brock will never truly find his real passion, and it's obvious (to me at least) that professional wrestling isn't one of them. 

The guy is a freakishly good athlete, unbelievably strong and very talented. Unfortunately it seems like his head is a two places at once sometimes. There's obvious a reason why they didn't book a match a year out with him. Hell, they made his first match be on a B PPV. I think the reason is because he could "up and quit" any minute. Who's knows, after Summerslam he may want to be a Major League baseball player and he'll leave. 

It wouldn't shock me if Triple H does win at Summerslam.


----------



## wkdsoul

Marked out for his return, lost interest as soon as the "unstoppable monster" lost to Cena. More interested in seeing Heyman back on my TV than Brock at the min.

Don't give a toss if him or HHH win at SS, means nothing, neither have an angle outside this.


----------



## Hennessey

Man some of you complain too much about how Lesnar is booked. The man broke HHH's arm and beat the shit out of him. He murdered Cena for weeks and even in their match. He destroyed John freaking Cena like nobody ever has before him and he lost only after a fist wrapped in a steel chain and an AA on the steel steps. Some of you act like nobody should ever beat Lesnar and nobody should ever get the upper hand. Let's just let Lesnar squash everybody for a year and then let him leave when his contract expires.


----------



## fulcizombie

Sparta101 said:


> Man some of you complain too much about how Lesnar is booked. The man broke HHH's arm and beat the shit out of him. He murdered Cena for weeks and even in their match. He destroyed John freaking Cena like nobody ever has before him and he lost only after a fist wrapped in a steel chain and an AA on the steel steps. Some of you act like nobody should ever beat Lesnar and nobody should ever get the upper hand. Let's just let Lesnar squash everybody for a year and then let him leave when his contract expires.


Round and round we go....
He didn't destroy cena, he lost to cena clean and cena cut a long promo after beating lesnar . 
"Some of you act like nobody should ever beat Lesnar" . The guy lost CLEAN HIS FIRST MATCH after his return . Oh and if you want to put it that way then yes , nobody should beat lesnar until WM , let alone cena .


----------



## Stadhart

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*



N-destroy said:


> You can thank Cena for that. The win at extreme rules killed most of Lesnar's momentum, Brock couldnt even win his FIRST EVER MATCH BACK in WWE against Cena. Thats the problem.


this is it exactly

it killed his unbeatable monster image straight away - the only thing that makes me feel better about it is wwe have thrown away $millions on Brock so no matter what happens he will have the last laugh but as usual wwe are thick and destroy everyone and everything to have cena on top


----------



## captainamerica88

*next feud for brock lesnar ?? after hhh*

weell who do you think will be the next wrestler to face brock lesnar in a pay per view?


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: next feud for brock lesnar ?? after hhh*

Rock or Undertaker.

This thread will get closed though.


----------



## the_hoff

*Re: next feud for brock lesnar ?? after hhh*

Taker. Punk woulda been a good choice if he hadn't ya know, turned heel..


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Brock Lesnar (WWE/UFC Return) Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> This. This was my perfect story arc for Brock coming back tbh. He should have beat Cena, broken him and they should have followed through with the Cena being a broken man after his loss to Rock and then Lesnar story arc. Lesnar should have tormented WWE, first by taking out its poster boy and by terrorizing everybody around him. This forces HHH to come back and fight for his company. He gets his arm broken at the first confrontation but comes back for a match at Summerslam. Some hope is restored. With all these lawsuits etc, HHH is forced to put it all on the line in order to rid WWE of the monster but he fails. Brock destroys him and takes him out as well. Brock has now taken out 2 of WWE's biggest names and biggest heroes ever. Hope is lost. Brock/Heyman continue their reign of terror, even going so far as to take out CM Punk and maybe even become the WWE Champion. Finally HHH returns but not to fight Brock himself. He has to call on WWE's last bastion of defense. He has to call on the backbone of the company. He has to call on their last outlaw. He has to call on the man who defeated him the year prior in HIAC to get the job done and rid the WWE of the beast. The Undertaker rises. Taker/Lesnar at Mania 29 for the streak. There you have it. 3 story arcs woven together, the continuation of the beautiful continuity of Taker's streak matches playing off one another, a dominant and unstoppable heel that actually takes out and destroys heroes and destroys hope only to meet his end at the hands of The Undertaker at Wrestlemania.
> 
> That's a story I'd be highly invested in. Instead WWE cut Brock off at the knees by having Cena go over him for no reason at all. Cena's story arc (lol at Cena even having a story arc these days) got dropped the night after Mania quite frankly, Lesnar needs rebuilt and we have a mish mash of what HHH/Lesnar could have been.


That would've been fucking EPIC. Too bad creative have their heads shoved so far up their asses they can't tell the difference between good and bad.


----------



## Smoogle

Nothing came from brock losing to cena..it's like nothing ever happened so stupid, lol. that one other guy starbuck i think wrote something magical..i can't fathom why WWE can't do things like that, lol.


----------



## Bavles

*Re: next feud for brock lesnar ?? after hhh*

Oh no...is Brock still going to be there after the feud with Trips is over??? Why???


----------



## robass83

*Re: next feud for brock lesnar ?? after hhh*

Spoiler: Brock is going to lose that match.


----------



## Jon_Snow

*Re: next feud for brock lesnar ?? after hhh*

Ryback. If Ryback wins, it would put him over very very huge. But does anybody care anymore if Lesnar is still with the WWE or not?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: next feud for brock lesnar ?? after hhh*



Bavles said:


> Oh no...is Brock still going to be there after the feud with Trips is over??? Why???


Brock sticky thread, OP

Only if he does beat HHH and Paul then moves on to the lawsuits, and ends up running 50 percent of RAW with AJ. lol


----------



## Dan Rodmon

*Re: next feud for brock lesnar ?? after hhh*

Depends if he wins or loses to HHH imo. If he loses to HHH and he already lost to Cena...he'd definitely lose to Rock or Taker (so he returned to job to people who didnt need it??), and Punks "heel" now...sooo...Im gonna make a left field scenario.

Cena will win the strap off of Punk in the upcoming months (since his MitB cash in was a DQ hell get another shot...just watch). *Brock beats HHH at SummerSlam and he and Heyman will start their court shit and win* So their first rule of order when they return (which would be after Cena wins the strap), will be Cena/Lesnar for the title...Lesnar will win and set up Rock/Brock at the RR for the belt. From there, anything could happen into WM


----------



## cokecan567

*Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*

why was every1 queit as fuck???????? 

when he returned back in april that was like the loudest pop of this pg era shit. but raw 1000 its like no 1 gave a damn


----------



## just1988

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*

*I don't remember if he got a pop or not but if he didn't I'd put it down to the fact that everyone knew it was going to happen but by the time he did finally come out, it had dragged on so long that the fans were tired of it.*


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*

WWE dragged out his "second return" way too long.

WWE ruined his credibility by making him lose his first match.


Basically, the Brock Lesnar story, and fan response, is similar to how a guy who prematurely ejaculates feels after the fact. He got what he came for, but feels bad because it happened so fast, now he just doesn't feel as excited about continuing with it as he would've been if he held off the climax for awhile first.


Brock Lesnar story, and said fan response in a nutshell.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*

He's heel.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*

Has he received a pop for any appearance _but_ the Miami Raw the night after Wrestlemania?

Say what you want about Lesnar but there's almost no strong emotional connection between him and the majority of WWE fans. At one WWE show after another since the return (which indeed drew a huge pop, I was in the crowd that night), he comes out to a reaction that is only mildly louder than sheer silence. 

He's received some hearty boos when he cut one of the worst promos of the year in Detroit (haha), when he almost killed John Cena at Extreme Rules (in _Chicago_), when he broke Triple H's arm the next night and when he got in some good shots on Triple H this week in St. Louis, and that is about it. 

But for the entrance itself, at this point Del Rio draws more generic "boo, I don't like this guy coming out" heat. Curious.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*

He's a natural heel and a genuine bad ass also so he'll never get a huge reaction but he gets a decent 'Ow Shit' Pop., and the segment did drag out to long without Brock's presence.


----------



## mcc4374

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*



SinJackal said:


> WBasically, the Brock Lesnar story, and fan response, is similar to how a guy who prematurely ejaculates feels after the fact. He got what he came for, but feels bad because it happened so fast, now he just doesn't feel as excited about continuing with it as he would've been if he held off the climax for awhile first.


ope

I thought he did get a reaction? Maybe I'm wrong. It didn't seem like the smarks were out in full-force that night though.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*



mcc4374 said:


> ope
> 
> I thought he did get a reaction? Maybe I'm wrong. It didn't seem like the smarks were out in full-force that night though.


I didn't say he didn't get a reaction, the OP did.


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*

He's spent to much time away since the Cena match. its very hard to give a reaction to a guy who's never there, The pop he got the first night was only good because it was the first time in i think 7 years he had been there. 

It doesn't help that he lost the Cena match as well, people wanted to see him come back and rip Cena apart in 10 minutes like we all know he can do. After losing that much the hype died down, if he loses to Triple H at Summerslam, i wont even see the point of him doing a third match at wrestlemania with The Undertaker or Rock.


----------



## mcc4374

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*



SinJackal said:


> I didn't say he didn't get a reaction, the OP did.


I was talking to the OP. I just had to put a :Bischoff next to your post because it was so :ksi2


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*

They were even muted when he came out in Chicago @ Extreme Rules.

Tellin ya, the Raw after WM was a one hit wonder.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*

The crowd seemed hot at the start but they quickly turned into the one of the worst crowds of all time for a "special" event. They were fucking horrible. If this was in Chicago or something, Lesnar would have received a good pop, and a lot of other guys as well. They didn't even pop for The Rock much. In fact when Rock's music hit the camera was still briefly focused on Punk, and in the background you could see a guy just casually looking at his camera, not even reacting to the music. They sucked, don't take anything from it.


----------



## lewisvee

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*

People just look and think "shit gonna go down" at least I think that


----------



## joshman82

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*

because no one really cares about brock lesnar? sure it was great at frist, but when people realized he was only going to be there once in a while, why care? i think hbk has worked more dates than lesnar so far this year..i could be wrong, but its close anyway. and hbk is a hall of famer and retired..


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*

I don't think he gets much of a pop anymore because when his music hits, no-one in the crowd knows if it's going to be Lesnar or Heyman who comes out. So they don't really know how to react. 

Plus the Raw 1000 crowd was terrible.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*

People don't pop for his entrance music but once he hits the ring and starts brawling people damn sure react to him. People want to see him fight lol and I don't blame them. His physical presence, intensity and overall intimidation factor are fucking insane. I also think the loss to Cena has killed a bit of that aura but anytime he gets physical with somebody you can feel that buzz in the arena and the fans more than get into it.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*

His entrance was crickets yeah, but I'm baffled at how some people are mad at Triple H 'owning' Lesnar after 'seconds' of fighting. He got clotheslined out the ring, it's not like Triple H gave him 17 pedigrees or whatever. It proves that Triple H can stand up to Lesnar in a full-on fight scenario.


----------



## hahawas

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*

Everyone is shit scared of him to make a noise. Thats how I felt watching


----------



## Brock

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*

I did get excitedly pumped when his music hit i have to say...


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*

That moment just after his music hit on Raw and HHH/Steph looked like they shit a brick before Brock ran to the ring was awesome imo. _That's_ when he got the reaction lol.


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*

Can't blame him for not being there, the contract he signed has him at limited dates. I'm dumbfounded by the people that said because he's hardly there, when The Rock appeared for the first time since the Raw after Mania and gotta twice as loud reaction.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*

- People knew he'd be out as it was announced fews in advance, plus Heyman brought him out that night.
- People were also used to popping to when his music hits and getting Paul Heyman.


----------



## 123bigdave

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*

It's always been like that for Brock. They don't pop when the music hits.

The pop when he comes through the curtains. He got a big pop.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*



Starbuck said:


> People don't pop for his entrance music but once he hits the ring and starts brawling people damn sure react to him. People want to see him fight lol and I don't blame them. His physical presence, intensity and overall intimidation factor are fucking insane. I also think the loss to Cena has killed a bit of that aura but anytime he gets physical with somebody you can feel that buzz in the arena and the fans more than get into it.



Agree here, recently re-watched the ER match, he had such a weird, crazy kind of heat with even the Cena haters shocked he was given such a brutal beat-down, one of the stiffest and most realistic looking ass-kickings in memory. I remember watching at the time and thinking -wow theyre actually doing it, theyre believably booking Brock Lesnar and putting him over. 
Then of course the finish ruined all that good work.


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*

Because half the time when his music hits Paul Heyman comes out....


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Why didnt brock lesnar get a pop at raw 1000*



I Came To Play said:


> Because half the time when his music hits Paul Heyman comes out....


Ah, true. Can't even remember if the first time his music hit, there was a decent to nice reaction.


----------



## superfudge

Brock returned the night after Mania 28 to a huge pop because it was full of long time wrestling fans etc. Now its crowds who don't really know/care about him, they just think he's some monster frm UFC. His pops were never that special since his return.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Did you already see the latest promo of 'the Perfect Storm' for Lesnar ? It's quite awesome http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57G8lwN7j0o.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Did you already see the latest promo of 'the Perfect Storm' for Lesnar ? It's quite awesome http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57G8lwN7j0o.


That was pretty damn unique. (Y)


----------



## Aeruhl

What the hell is THIS?? "Brock Lesnar Discussion *NO MORE THREADS*" Seriously, why don't we just have ONE THREAD for every individual superstar? This is fucking retarded. Let's just have one Rock thread too, huh? One for Austin, one for Trips, Taker, Sheamus, Orton, Punk, Cena, Mysterio, Sin Cara.... one for HEATH FUCKING SLATER? What kind of weak ass forum would that be?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Aeruhl said:


> What the hell is THIS?? "Brock Lesnar Discussion *NO MORE THREADS*" Seriously, why don't we just have ONE THREAD for every individual superstar? This is fucking retarded. Let's just have one Rock thread too, huh? One for Austin, one for Trips, Taker, Sheamus, Orton, Punk, Cena, Mysterio, Sin Cara.... one for HEATH FUCKING SLATER? What kind of weak ass forum would that be?


Brock is big news right now, and a lot of threads were being made, so a giant thread was made. It was the same with Cena/Rock and their year long build up. Even Ryback, DB, Sandow, and AJ have their own thread because so many other threads were being made about them at one point.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Oi Heyman!. Get your own damn music. 

Cut your hair while you're at it.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

The-Rock-Says said:


> Oi Heyman!. Get your own damn music.
> 
> Cut your hair while you're at it.


He definitely needs his own theme. And also his hair.... Well yeah we all know what's up with that.


----------



## Green Light

I was so happy when Lesnar came back and now I just don't care about him, his segment with HHH this week has just killed his credibility (what was left of it) for me. Good job again Vince.


----------



## Fightme

I don't have a clue how they will play this one out, surely they can't make Brock lose at two PPV's in a row after coming back, he won't be happy with that at all. So he goes from losing his two final fights in UFC and retiring, then going onto losing in the WWE in every big fight? It's crazy. But also Triple H is a legend etc, but I think he's just coming back to promo with Brock and then lose. Someone else will get involved though, surely. Then 'cause a problem at SummerSlam.


----------



## Brock L

*Brock 10 years later*

is still a freaking beast, i always thought he was the perfect wrestler..... strong,fast,and has an NCAA wrestling background. back in 2002-2003 smackdown WAS the A-show. most big muscle guys are slow and sloppy like batista brock runs around the ring like a cruiserweight.If he would make more appearences on raw the ratings would sky rocket. I thought it was a joke when he jobbed his first match back after dominating. and you people wonder why people think pro "wrestling" is a joke


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Brock 10 years later*

Still love him.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: Brock 10 years later*

Brock Lesnar is one of the few big guys that can actually wrestle, and he's in shape again ever since he lost to Cena.


----------



## 2ndComingY2J

*Re: Brock 10 years later*

Lesnar is absolutely amazing. dude looks like he could legitamtely murder you...lol he came out this past monday with a meaner look...that glare in his eyes. holy shit.


----------



## GuessWhat: CenaSux

*Re: Brock 10 years later*



Domenico said:


> Brock Lesnar is one of the few big guys that can actually wrestle, and he's in shape again ever since he lost to Cena.


Brock looked incredible on Raw 1000. It's not to say he wasn't in shape at Extreme Rules, but you could tell he's been working out pretty hard. Hopefully he goes over at Summerslam. If Brock loses to HHH, he automatically loses all credibility as a monster heel. Cena should've never won to begin with, but having HHH go over would kill Brock for good.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Brock 10 years later*

he has a penis on his chest...that is all


----------



## the modern myth

*Re: Brock 10 years later*

It was Brock Lesnar's rise that really caught my attention and got me back into wrestling in 2002. The guy looked like a legitimate fighter; he brought an authenticity that you don't see very often in pro-wrestling. What he lacked in mic skills, he more than compensated for in intensity, atheltic ability, look and that indefinable aura. I was truly gutted when he left in 2004 as it was clear that he had a lot of good years ahead of him. I still think it's a shame we missed out on Brock Lesnar's feuds with Shawn Michaels, Chris Jericho, Triple H, Batista, Randy Orton, Chris Benoit etc that would have been so exciting in 2004/2005. Lesnar's departure ushered in a lull and dip in quality, as far as I'm concerned. It's so good to see him back. I know that it's only temporary but I'm still excited about potential rivalries and matches with The Rock and CM Punk. Hopefully.


----------



## AllStar20056

Brock will always be a beast!


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Brock 10 years later*



Ziggler Mark said:


> he has a penis on his chest...that is all


_You_ have a penis on your chest.


----------



## Stadhart

*Re: Brock 10 years later*



Ziggler Mark said:


> he has a penis on his chest...that is all


say that to his face..........


----------



## Rock316AE

I see people talking about Brock in general. Brock is one of the biggest stars in wrestling history, his look, presence, charisma and ability to work a vicious big man style is the definition of what you need in wrestling. Brock is also one of the best pure athletes in of all time in every industry and even more amazing for his size's standards(same for Rock). They killed him with the Cena match and the HHH feud but because it's Brock, I still want to see him. WWE did a pitiful job with a guy who was the PPV king in the last 5 years, a legit UFC world champion who can work pro wrestling, a rare opportunity like that? You're never going to see something like that, that was a once in a lifetime deal and they ruined it because Vince is still obsessed, like he is with Bischoff/Hogan/WCW, like he is with Heyman/ECW, same with Brock/Dana/UFC. 



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Did you already see the latest promo of 'the Perfect Storm' for Lesnar ? It's quite awesome http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57G8lwN7j0o.


That's an awesome promo.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Rock316AE said:


> I see people talking about Brock in general. Brock is one of the biggest stars in wrestling history, his look, presence, charisma and ability to work a vicious big man style is the definition of what you need in wrestling. Brock is also one of the best pure athletes in of all time in every industry and even more amazing for his size's standards(same for Rock). They killed him with the Cena match and the HHH feud but because it's Brock, I still want to see him. WWE did a pitiful job with a guy who was the PPV king in the last 5 years, a legit UFC world champion who can work pro wrestling, a rare opportunity like that? You're never going to see something like that, that was a once in a lifetime deal and they ruined it because Vince is still obsessed, like he is with Bischoff/Hogan/WCW, like he is with Heyman/ECW, same with Brock/Dana/UFC.


Brock does bring that legit feeling. I also agree, he has a strong presence and during that brawl he still sold HHH like a million bucks when H knocked Lesnar on his ass.


----------



## peowulf

*Re: Brock 10 years later*



Ziggler Mark said:


> he has a penis on his chest...that is all


Maybe he can stick it in Ziggler's ever shaking ass.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

How in gods name does a sword look anything like a penis?


----------



## WWCturbo

The-Rock-Says said:


> How in gods name does a sword look anything like a penis?


To a perv anything looks like either penis or vag.


----------



## sesshomaru

WWCturbo said:


> To a perv anything looks like either penis or vag.


don't reveal our secrets =D


----------



## ratedR3:16

sesshomaru said:


> don't reveal our secrets =D


:lmao:lmao:lmao you're saying it like you're in a secret cult.


----------



## 21 - 1

Holy crap that was a great promo for Lesnar. Wish they did more unique stuff like that.


----------



## Example

Looking forward to this match now. I am hoping Lesnar doesn't loose again but i'm thinking Triple H will get the win, that way I can't be disapointed like I was when Cena won.

Enjoyed the fight between Trips/Brock at RAW 1000, looking forward to this build up continuing in the next few weeks.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Example said:


> Looking forward to this match now. I am hoping Lesnar doesn't loose again but i'm thinking Triple H will get the win, that way I can't be disapointed like I was when Cena won.
> 
> Enjoyed the fight between Trips/Brock at RAW 1000, looking forward to this build up continuing in the next few weeks.


I agree I want lesnar to win, and I believe he has too...

Also your avatar and sig=Hot. I love Mila Kunis, so hot.


----------



## SonoShion

Lesnar confirmed for Monday ?


----------



## Felpent

SonoShion said:


> Lesnar confirmed for Monday ?


No, not for next week.


----------



## fulcizombie

Lesnar doesn't only need to beat HHH , he needs to destroy HHH , leave him in the ring for dead ...


----------



## H

fulcizombie said:


> Lesnar doesn't only need to beat HHH , he needs to destroy HHH , leave him in the ring for dead ...


As a Triple H fan, I agree. They'll have a back and forth with each guy looking dominant until Summerslam, then I think Brock wins at the PPV. He needs to win, especially if they plan to put him in a big Mania match.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

Considering the fact that brock broked HHH's arm he's not going to win at SummerSlam.And like I said I hope HHH beats Brock just so I can come here and laugh at everyone on here :lmao:lmao


----------



## fulcizombie

1TheRockHHH said:


> Considering the fact that brock broked HHH's arm he's not going to win at SummerSlam.And like I said I hope HHH beats Brock just so I can come here and laugh at everyone on here :lmao:lmao


This is pathetic .


----------



## hassassin

I don't understand the Lesnar hate. UFC is bigger and better than WWE, it's a real legit sport and is actually taken seriously in mainstream society. 

Brock is a STAR, I marked out hard the way he came out on Raw, looked like a fucking beast. I'm pretty confident The Game will put Brock over, it would be nonsensical for HHH to be booked the win. Amount of hate Brock gets from WWE fans is a joke, he's an awesome character, awesome in the ring and awesome at the psychology aspect too. If he was working full time this show would be a lot better simply by him just being there.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

fulcizombie said:


> This is pathetic .


You think that's pathetic


----------



## Dusty Roids

Brock Lesnar should atleast have 1 win over a somebody like HHH. Otherwise he is just a jobber to the stars like Jericho is. Doesn't matter if HHH wins the next but I don't think it's wise to let Brock lose again. He already lost to Cena. What would his Wrestlemania match be then?


----------



## hassassin

Your sig is stupid because Kane was one of the stars of the Attitude Era and yet you've got him on the right :S


----------



## azhkz

I dont understand this BS that he needs to destroy HHH to look legit again thing, Is Brock that pathetic now? There is no chance in hell of that happening and I hope it doesnt happen either. HHH is way bigger star in WWE Universe than Brock is, the match is happening inside WWE Universe. I dont care if Brock is bigger outside of WWE and I for a fact know that the casuals dont care either. Look at the reactions to Brock in arenas for that. I am positive HHH will come out winner at SS as he is the face in the feud and remember we are in pg era, heels do not have upperhand and dont win feuds in this era. So dont be surprised if HHH comes out winner at SS. Also keep in mind that HHH is the guy to step in when if Cena is to get injured, he is that important and a go to guy for Vince Mcmahon. It will be horrible business decision to allow someone like Brock who wont be available after next WM to simply destroy one of the legend of WWE to look legit.

It will be in the best interest of IWC to just stand back and enjoy the match for what its going to be rather than keep worrying about the result.


----------



## li/<o

First of all the promo was amazing (on Smackdown) really makes Brock look like a beast. As for Brock vs Triple H the winner has to be Brock. If Triple H wins where does it lead to? Just adding to his list of accomplishments in dominating. As for Brock it opens tons of doors leading to different feuds/storylines. The only issue is Brocks limited dates really mess it up, but man would I love Brock to go back for the gold having him have another run.


----------



## TheBest93

given brocks limited dates .. i think someone should take him out after he wins HHH .. or mabye after wining HHH he could hit steph .. then Triple H hits him with the hammer  and takes him out for a couple of months .. but what i would like More is if The rock were to take him out .. like hit him with a chair on the head in a brawl with people trying to break them apart .. and then brock is not to be seen for a while till heyman says brock will return to be champion before the royal rumble so he could kill The rock for what he had done .. and then brock takes out cm punk before RR .. idk the ppv before that and walks into RR as the champ to face the rock then the rock wins .. with the help of cm punk .. and john cena wins the rumble .. Rock/cena II .. Punk/lesnar .. Taker/HHH IV lol ..that would make punk face agian wich would suck but he could be a tweener .. he should't kiss ass he should do heel things and say heel things but still kick ass .. idk i just realy want a lesnar/rock to happen somehow .. i remember edge saying to cena before ER that it took the rock 8 years to find his mojo after losing to brock lesnar ..!! i was thinking they were already planting seeds for it since then but .. many are thinking of taker vs lesnar .. i was too but after saying how the GOAT looks like on raw im not sure .. no one would belive taker can take on a beast like lesnar .. unless it would be like WM27 .. where he nearly gets killed then does the hell's gates and wins .. wich would kinda suck but would still be a cool mark out moment .. 

*sorry if my english wasnt good .. it's not my first language * (Y)


----------



## thegame2432

You ever think this may have been a little stipulation in Brock's contract and a reason why Vince paid him so much? No one was happy with the way he left the company in 2004. Triple H especially was not pleased. I think they brought Brock back as an attraction but to lose, to make up for it. A lot of people went out of their way to be a part of Brock's huge push, The Rock was one of them. I see Triple H winning this and Rock winning the belt at the Rumble. Then Rock challenges Lesnar because he has never beat him and he needs to to be the GOAT.


----------



## TheBest93

yea you're right .. everyone but austin laid down for brock .. to help make him huge.. and him comeing back is to make him lose to other superstars .. but having him lose to cena and HHH and the rock ?? realy .. ? guys that already over and pretty much doesnt matter weather they ever beat brock or not .. i realy think they should have had him go up with bryan .. that match would have done wonders for him or ziggler .. as crazy as that may sound for some but i swear if they had lesnar try to take both of them out like they were nothing and they fought back and if they had a hardcore match were they got beat up realy bad * like cena did * that would have made them look amazing .. or even Cm punk .. think how big to it would make cm punk for him to beat lesnar clean .. like bust lesnar open with a couple of knees in a kickass fight.. agh but now you have him job out to a couple of people who realy don't need it .. but i guess it's not realy that bad .. cena .. HHH and The rock are gonna try and help young stars anyway .. say what you want but all those three care and love the busines .. now that i think of it i would be very happy if HHH does win .. but somehow they still make lesnar look strong .. like after he loses .. he could kill Triple H lol .. or have not lose fully clean .. i mean it is probebly going to be no Dq match as we've heard .. soo have him look strong .. then have him come back and win the Royal Rumble .. !! and chalange the rock for the WWE championship .. they need to make the rumble somthing huge agian .. you know something like the winner must be at the main event .. or mabye the main event this year is rock/cena/lesnar .. that would very much sell .. like rock wins the strap at RR and then loses it to cena at the EC .. he has a rematch clas so it's cena/rock/lesnar .. but i dont think that will evaaar happen ..


----------



## WWCturbo

I can see it being Lesnar's fault and him paying back the stars that helped him become a huge star in the first place BUT do we really wanna see Brock Lesnar become frickin Jack Swagger?


----------



## SonoShion

That match better be a 30 minute bloodbath. 

One can dream.


----------



## robass83

i want lesnar to win so bad but it wont happen. wwe wont give him a win over such a big star. he was only signed to a contract to job to the big stars its common sense really.
Cena vs Brock. Cena won.
Trips vs Brock. Trip will win cause if cena can win why cant triple h LOL


----------



## Lastier

I really hope Lesnar vs Haitch will end in a no contest. There is no doubt in my midn that they will let someone go over Haitch, who is only there for like 20 appearances a year. Yes, Haitch also isn't there full time, but he is running things and he still has a big ego and seems to be very paranoid about winning and losing. Lesnar shouldn't lose steam by losing to him, if they plan to have a big money match for him at WM.


----------



## Tnmore

I dont care about Lesnar. Hope Triple H wins this match. 

Lesnar doesnt even get reaction these days, the crowd was completely dead during his entrance on RAW 1000.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Tnmore said:


> I dont care about Lesnar. Hope Triple H wins this match.
> 
> Lesnar doesnt even get reaction these days, the crowd was completely dead during his entrance on RAW 1000.


I thought there was an OK pop for him, but definitely should be better. Although I think Heyman coming out to his song and what not, just drags the process out. Heyman needs his own theme badly.


----------



## NathWFC

Lesnar doesn't get a pop because Heyman keeps coming out to Brock's theme and the crowd don't ever expect it to be Lesnar, therefore don't give a fuck when his music hits. When he first returned the night after Mania he got one of the biggest pops I've ever heard. Heyman needs to get his own theme right away.


----------



## li/<o

NathWFC said:


> Lesnar doesn't get a pop because Heyman keeps coming out to Brock's theme and the crowd don't ever expect it to be Lesnar, therefore don't give a fuck when his music hits. When he first returned the night after Mania he got one of the biggest pops I've ever heard. Heyman needs to get his own theme right away.


I think that is one of the problems Heyman coming with Brocks theme kind of makes go eh. However he did get a pop, not as huge as expected, but he did get some reaction.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

Tnmore said:


> I dont care about Lesnar. Hope Triple H wins this match.
> 
> Lesnar doesnt even get reaction these days, the crowd was completely dead during his entrance on RAW 1000.


Big buy-rate for Cena v Lesnar, and a huge pop when he first appeared back on Raw.

As others said, his pop was low because Heyman comes out to his music.


----------



## Shazayum

Not true, he got low pops the second appearance he made since his return back in April and Heyman didn't come out first then. His reactions got less loud with each appearance.


----------



## Bubzeh

Brock looked awesome. Can't wait for this match. Trying to blank the terrible booking of him losing to Cena.


----------



## NathWFC

Bubzeh said:


> Brock looked awesome. Can't wait for this match. Trying to blank the terrible booking of him losing to Cena.


He looked in brilliant shape. If you compare the way he looked on Raw 1000 to the way he looked the night he returned or even at ER the difference is amazing. He's shaved off a shit load of body fat and looks almost as huge as he was in his original WWE run again.

Now, put him back in his proper wrestling attire and have him destroy Triple H at Summerslam and I'll be happy.


----------



## NathWFC

Also, assuming Brock will probably be on Raw 2/3 times before SS, does anyone think he may actually wrestle a match on before Summerslam? It'd be great for the build for his match with Triple H and go a long way to rebuilding the Lesnar hype/credibility by having him squash the shit out of a mid-carder on Raw. Don't see it happening though unfortunately.


----------



## SonoShion

^ Heath Slater, maybe.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

I thought the pop for him on Raw 1000th was awesome and I really hope he beats HHH at Summerslam that loss to John Cena was an insult to Brock. Brock looks in great shape from the last time we saw him hes defintely getting the look back that he had when he was first in WWE. And it must be hard for him to get back into shape considering the heath troubles he had that nearly killed him so I credit him for that


----------



## murder

NathWFC said:


> Now, put him back in his proper wrestling attire


That would kill his gimmick, which is to be anything but a wrestler. He's a fighter, so he's wearing his UFC clothes.


----------



## NathWFC

murder said:


> That would kill his gimmick, which is to be anything but a wrestler. He's a fighter, so he's wearing his UFC clothes.


No, he'd just be a fighter/wrestler wearing wrestling attire, in a wrestling ring, on a wrestling show, for a wrestling company...

The MMA attire looks ridiculous. This isn't MMA, it's professional wrestling, and people will take him just as seriously wearing his old WWE attire.


----------



## B-balltm

Brock's head and shoulders above everyone, but WWE won't book him that way. Since he's come back, he's been beating the crap out of WWE's top faces, only to "let" them get the final say to follow WWE's storyline. There's no one on the roster that can beat him and make it look believable.


----------



## BWRBrett

Will Brock ever wrestle on RAW? He's scheduled for August 6th, August 13th, and August 20th. Since he has limited dates you would think they would try and make the most of his RAW appearances and book him in matches. If Brock wrestles Sheamus or someone on RAW I don't see that hurting the Summerslam buy rate.


----------



## itsmadness

BWRBrett said:


> Will Brock ever wrestle on RAW? He's scheduled for August 6th, August 13th, and August 20th. Since he has limited dates you would think they would try and make the most of his RAW appearances and book him in matches. If Brock wrestles Sheamus or someone on RAW I don't see that hurting the Summerslam buy rate.


Lol theres 0 chance they would let someone as big as brock wrestle on a free show


----------



## blazegod99

I just wish Lesnar had actually made a full year contract....

I mean shit what hassle would've it been to sign for like 40-50 dates? he coulda played the storyline up to now, by missing RAW, and now coming back to stay until Mania. that way, we could get Lesnar vs other guys...

I'm still holding out hope for Lesnar vs Punk for the title at some point.....

I'm dreaming but....

Lesnar beats HHH at Summerslam, then challenges Punk at NOC for the title. Punk goes over, Lesnar snaps, takes out a few guys, fights Cena again at HIAC, wins, then fights Taker at Survivor Series... doesnt have a match at TLC, but interrupts a match and announces he'll be in the Royal Rumble. Lesnar interferes in the Rock/Punk title match and costs Rock the title, leading to Rock vs Lesnar at Wrestlemania 29.


----------



## Rock316AE

Good video package on RAW to hype the match. Next week they're starting the main feud, probably with Brock attacking HBK or something.


----------



## SonoShion

Rock316AE said:


> Good video package on RAW to hype the match. Next week they're starting the main feud, probably with Brock attacking HBK or something.


Yeah but they played it that much that I'm already sick of it. They ruin the anticipation by showing it 100 times.


----------



## BANKSY

Him wearing MMA gear fits in with his ' I don't give a fuck about wrestling , I care about money etc ' gimmick.


----------



## Heel

EDIT- Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## Green Light

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Him wearing MMA gear fits in with his ' I don't give a fuck about wrestling , I care about money etc ' gimmick.


Yeah but that image is ruined when he loses a straight up fist fight with Triple H


----------



## BANKSY

Green Light said:


> Yeah but that image is ruined when he loses a straight up fist fight with Triple H


I think that was ruined when he lost to Cena :lol . I'm fine with HHH getting a small one up on Brock aslong as he wins the Summerslam match as nobody will remember it , also the last time they was in the ring together Brock ' kayfabe' broke HHH's arm in about 15 seconds.


----------



## Vyed

^ pretty much.


----------



## Brock L

i thought it was funny when all of the stupid soccer moms complained to the wwe about cena taking to much of a beating at the hands of lesnar last april. I dont think i have ever seen a beating like that before.


----------

